# Authenticate This LONGCHAMP! -- Please refer to 1st post!!



## Lilia

MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:




rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
> *If a request is overlooked*, it  might be that we are a  little preoccupied, but please also take time to check out reminders...you might have missed including something/s needed for us to help you out.
> (leather and vintage items mostly have to wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP)
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## whiteparkdog

do you have pictures of the bag?

there are definitely fake longchamps out there, the nylon feels different, plus at the leather tag, there aren't any markings (unlike the authentic which states the size).


----------



## Lilia

Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.

Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.

Thanks for any other comments!


----------



## CrazyLV

whoa!!! 
that's logo zipper is diffenitely different!!
must be fake or old style!??!?! 
just wait for other opinion!!


----------



## _bella_

> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side?



No.

I agree with CLV, the three longchamp bags I own have completely different zipper pulls.  
However, I've never bought the leather bags only totes.


----------



## ckayakrx2

Hi Lilia,

I have that same exact Longchamp bag which I bought at Saks over 10 years ago (yeah, hard to believe, but I'm still using it!) and I can confirm that the zipper pull (Longchamp Paris on one side/Longchamp France on the other) is exactly like mine, as well as the "Longchamp" etched around strap buckle.  I looked at the leather tag inside mine and on the front it is stamped with the "Longchamp"  Paris seal with the horse (similar to the zipper pull outside) and the back, which I've never looked at before, is also not centered, with the numbers 28765 and 3 other numbers below it (these ones are centered, but I couldn't make it out -- I've had this purse for a long time).  The placement of the numbers is same as your picture.

I'm pretty sure mine is authentic because after several years of daily wear, the strap started getting worn out.  I sent it back to the manufacturer and they replaced the strap free of charge.  I don't think they would have done that if it wasn't authentic.

Yes, the leather on my Longchamp is very smooth (no grain or texture on it), almost like patent, but not as shiny.  I was concerned about it too, when I first bought it, but the SA told me that's how Longchamp makes it and that this leather finish is really durable.  Well, after all the years I've carried it, in snow/rain/throwing it around (it was my everyday purse when I had toddlers), I can certainly vouch for that.  It's like the bag that won't die - the leather is amazing!  It still looks like new, and even though I certainly didn't baby it, it barely shows any marks at all -- I have to really look hard to notice them.  

Not crazy about this style anymore, but it sure IS durable, so I still wear it from time to time, and I think it's cool that it's still carried in stores after all these years.   Hmm... does that make it a classic?   I never would have thought that when I first bought it.   Hope this helps.  Enjoy your purse!


----------



## pursesuader

The zipper pull is exactly the same as my Longchamp bag that I bought from Saks last year.


----------



## bagaholic85

i think it just may be a few years old.  as far as i knew, longchamp has their name on the interior lining of the leather bags now.  however, as ckaya mentioned, the leather looks right, and ive been using mine for years and i agree, it is very durable.


----------



## fleur de luce

I dont know if they even make fake LCs but since theyre still a designer name I am just going to post this ebay auction and hope for the best lol.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-med-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
thanks so much for the help!


----------



## givewow

i picked up this bag  last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?

<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
<img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">


----------



## Bell78

Hi all, I recently bought a 2ndhand Longchamp Planetes bag from a US seller on Ebay without realising there're lots of fake ones out there (silly me...).  After receiving the bag, I read some guides on Longchamp bags and the features of my bag look real enough, however I read somewhere that the authentic version should not have plastic tubing in the handle.  I noticed that my bag has a bit of tubing poking out, so am feeling a little bothered by it.  Would appreciate if anyone could help me take a look at the pics and see if the bag is authentic, thank you so much!

http://picasaweb.google.com/flapbunny


----------



## RoseMary

can you post the link to the auction?

that plastic thing is really weird. none of my bags have that.


----------



## Bell78

Hi there, here's the auction link.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=290217305265

And this is another auction by the seller for another Longchamp bag (just to give you guys an idea of her auctions)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=290217328214

At first I thought her items should be genuine as they are 2ndhand and items she said she no longer wanted.  However, it occured to me that it is possible that she might have bought fake items and then tried to dispose of them online.


----------



## Bell78

Does anyone know if the real Planetes bag handles have tubing in them?  I wonder if mine has that tubing because it is a defect and not because the bag is fake.


----------



## Bell78

Sorry, to make it clearer, what I meant was that I wondered if the tubing in the handle is showing cos it's a defect and that most people might have not seen the tubing before becos it shouldn't be showing.


----------



## Bitten

Hi there - I actually have that exact bag, purchased retail from a boutique.  I had a really close look at the handles of my tote and I couldn't see any tubing inside the handles.  I also couldn't really feel anything inside the handles - so I can't say with certainly, but I don't think that should be there.

Best bet would be to have it checked at a boutique, I think.


----------



## kittypurse

Thats hard to tell


----------



## Kathyy

Typing with a large dog on my lap, please excuse any typos I may miss!

I do not know if the bag is authentic or not but tubular handles do need some sort of support inside. LV uses plastic inside speedy piping, I know that. I can imagine tubing moving during use so it might show on one end of the handle.






l


----------



## Bell78

Actually I can't feel the tubing either, but just that I can see it sticking out from one end.  I went down to a Longchamp boutique yesterday and noticed two things, the bag sold at retail store does not have a line below the logo on the flap, whereas mine has a line below the logo (pls see photo no. 2 at my Picasa album. 

Pls also see photo no. 5 which shows the words Modele Depose - Made in France" embossed on the leather.  The one at the store is merely "Modele Depose"

So other than these 2 details, plus the tubing, the bag actually looks/feels exactly the same as those in retail outlets, the other features all look exactly the same, including the tag inside the bag and the back of the button that says original.  Shucks, I wonder if mine is a very good fake.  Am a little depressed now.  I was hoping to avoid going down to the store to authenticate it as I don't know how the sales assistants would react, but I am starting to think that I have no choice.


----------



## Bitten

Well I checked my bag and it has both of those details as per your photos so I think your bag is authentic - congrats


----------



## Bell78

Hi Bitten, your bag really has those features?!  Gosh, you cannot believe how pleased and relieved I feel now!  I was a little crushed after I visited the Longchamp site and located the bag and saw that it doesn't have the line under the logo on the flap, so I was pretty sure mine must be a fake.  I wonder why the ones we have have that line while the picture of the bag on the website doesn't have it.  I just took a second look at the Longchamp site, the smaller one has the line while the bigger one doesn't.  Is the size of yr bag the same as mine too?  Mine is the medium one I think.


----------



## Bitten

Mine is a Medium tote.


----------



## digablebeatz

Hi everyone! I've been wanting a Longchamp le pliage tote for awhile now. I wanted a color other than black and found this pretty purple one up on Ebay. The seller says they're a TPF member, but I wanted to get it authenticated by y'all just in case. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140228477048

TIA!


----------



## boxermom

I have this exact bag except the large size and mine is new.  Only 2 things are different, but it may be due to the different sizes and this one may be a year old.  I saw this color in the store.  All the stitching, hardware is good. The differences I notice are the interior pocket--mine is on the other side; this could just be small v. large style or that it's a year older.  The leather stamp is slightly different (on mine the word "shopping" is on the bottom line), but the font appears identical.

I believe it's authentic, the differences just due to size and year.  It's a great color in person and a very practical bag--folds up to a convenient size.


----------



## digablebeatz

boxermom said:


> I have this exact bag except the large size and mine is new.  Only 2 things are different, but it may be due to the different sizes and this one may be a year old.  I saw this color in the store.  All the stitching, hardware is good. The differences I notice are the interior pocket--mine is on the other side; this could just be small v. large style or that it's a year older.  The leather stamp is slightly different (on mine the word "shopping" is on the bottom line), but the font appears identical.
> 
> I believe it's authentic, the differences just due to size and year.  It's a great color in person and a very practical bag--folds up to a convenient size.



thanks boxermom! i was wondering when someone was going to respond about this. it took awhile so i went ahead and bid anyways. now i feel more confident. thanks!


----------



## digby723

The heat stamp on this one is the same as the one I got from Bloomies a couple of days ago. I'm new to this brand, but, based on that and hardware being the same, I'd say it's real!


----------



## ballet_russe

Hello!  The heat stamp is right (this is indeed "SHOPPING") and has all the french accent marks, and everything looks good. The bag is authentic. Usually on the fakes the grain of the leather is wrong and the inside is the same color as the outside. 

I'm new here but have been a lurker.... I have a sizable Longchamp collection and  pliages!


----------



## swinginstyle

I need assistance authenticating this Longchamp. There isn't much information to be found on the internet regarding authenticating such bags.










































If you need more pictures, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## pursewatch

I think the bag is authentic, the leather tag, the lining and the embossed looks good.


----------



## swinginstyle

And the snap buttons are PRYM Original


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's a real Longchamp.


----------



## bagaholic85

ive never seen that style before, but the features are very similar to one of my longchamp bags, from the 4x4 collection   id say authentic as well.  where did u find it?


----------



## ballet_russe

looks good. tags and lining look perfect.


----------



## salearea

any thoughts on this longchamp are VERY appreciated 


<a href="http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm255/salearea3/5-10/?action=view&current=5-10604.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm255/salearea3/5-10/5-10604.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm255/salearea3/5-10/?action=view&current=5-10623.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm255/salearea3/5-10/5-10623.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mooks

I'm no expert on Longchamp but the finish looks a little poor, is this your bag or one you are looking to buy? It also appears that the handles etc. are not leather but plastic


----------



## mooks

Here's an authentic Longchamp Pliage


----------



## ballet_russe

Definitely fake, sorry.  You have yourself a fake Longchamp Type S. The leather on all Pliages should have a diamond pattern on the grain. That's usually the easiest way to ID a fake.

Other bad signs on your bag: Handles have plastic tubing inside, which they shouldn't. The handles are also made 2-ply leather. It should be one layer of stiff leather, and the leather should be raw on the underside. The textile is too smooth as well.


----------



## ballet_russe

Just noticed the rest of the album. There shouldn't be a seam across the bottom of the bag, and the seams are covered with the wrong type of fabric. It's missing the heat stamp on the black of the leather flap, not to mention the leather is the wrong color. Zipper pull looks fake, and should say "1948" not "Paris" on this type. It's a pretty bad copy.


----------



## mooks

Thanks for verifying what I thought to be the case


----------



## salearea

thought so. thanks


----------



## archer822

Hi, I would like to post some pics to get something authenticated but i can't figure out how to do it, could you please tell me how you did it?  Thanks.


----------



## salearea

archer822 said:


> Hi, I would like to post some pics to get something authenticated but i can't figure out how to do it, could you please tell me how you did it? Thanks.


 
photobucket.


----------



## tikamicizia

hi, all I'm not a longchamp expert. so is it authentic? thanksss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...59805&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Bidding


----------



## mooks

Yes it is


----------



## tikamicizia

thnks  , btw how can I know that it's authentic?


----------



## mooks

Quality of leather and stitching.....just knowing the product. Fakes are always very obvious when you know what to look for


----------



## ballet_russe

It's the Millefiori bag from summer 2005 in medium size. Technically not a "Pliage" because it doesn't fold up. I have one that I got in Paris! 

The bag looks authentic because of the leather & clear plastic tags on the inside. Also, the zipper pull looks good because the horse and jockey are distinct. I haven't seen any fake Pliages except in the solid colors. Though of course there's always a first.


----------



## AskMeIWontSayNo

This is what the inside tag of my pliage looks like...


----------



## desultor

Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag.

It looks good to me, and I have the same bag in black, but I just want to be sure.  (Also, it doesn't seem like it would be profitable to anyone to fake this bag, but you never know.)

I asked the seller for more photos but she said that she is selling the bag for her aunt, who is the one that provided her with the photos, and that she therefore can't provide any more now but will later if her aunt can provide them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250273984774

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ballet_russe

Hi!  Authentic.  Inside zipper is correct (should say Longchamp on it), looks like there's writing on the little circular hardware, as there should be, and the tag and card are correct. That's a great deal... don't let it get away!!!

I have not seen fake leather Longchamp bags before, but lots and lots of fake Pliages exist, including at least one for sale on eBay right now.


----------



## ballet_russe

I forgot to mention, the other "correct" thing about it is that it has the proper Quadrille pattern lining.


----------



## cbeitz217

I am new to this website!  I am hoping that some shallow obsessed Longchamp fan(s) such as myself can answer this question.  I have several Les Pliages purses that have come from either Paris or Switzerland.  I lost my job on 8/8/08 (not such a "lucky" day for me) and decided to help make ends meet I would sell some of my Longchamp purses on EBAY.  Yes, it was a very sad day when I decided to do this but I have to pay the mortgage and other bills!  Don't worry, I did keep some!

Now for the question -- who do some of my Les Pliages purses have a tag with a serial number inside and some do not?  I know that all of these purses are authentic but how do I prove that to a buyer?

The medium Les Pliages style has this embossed on the leather flap (all in capital letters):  "Les Pliages Longchamp Type "M" -- MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN FRANCE"  The small style has similar writing except it says "TYPE "S".

Any thoughts?  I have heard that Longchamp has outsourced the production of their purses and that is why some have the tags and some do not.  Some of the tags are leather with the Longchamp seal and the serial number on the reverse side, others are a heavy, clear plastic with the information written on that.

Any information you can provide to me would be appreciated.

Cheryl


----------



## ballet_russe

hi!  i am sorry to hear about your job.  if you search ebay, there is a guide on how to authenticate pliages. or just google "fake longchamp pliage." 

Photos will help buyers know it is authentic. Most important (and easy) thing to check is the leather grain, so show that and also show the inside. fake purses (except for black and white) usually have inside same color as outside. real Pliage (but not Planetes) bags have different color inside than outside.

Only more recent bags have serial numbers inside on clear plastic flap. It does not have anything to do with outsourcing, as far as I know. Show all tags in auction. I have never seen either tag on a fake, though of course there is always a first...

best way to prove authenticity -- LOTS OF PICTURES!!! picture is worth 1000 words. good luck!


----------



## bagaholic85

they used to stamp that on the back of the flap when they were ALL made in france, but now that some are made in china, they put a little plastic tag inside.  

as ballet said, just find a seller with a TON of pics, and if ur still unsure, u can post it here


----------



## cbeitz217

Thanks for the replies.  The information was very helpful.  Will search EBAY.  

Cheryl


----------



## salearea

this longchamp bag does not have any printing on the leather flap (as is model, etc.). any thoughts?


----------



## ballet_russe

authentic! the regular pliage bags have the heat stamps on back, but sometimes special editions (like this bicolor) don't.

MOST IMPORTANT thing to check on Longchamp pliage is the leather grain. it should be a diamond cross-hatch, like in your photos.    fake bags have leather that looks shiny/scaly/smooth, etc.

this bag also has the correct leather zipper pull. (the fakes of this version often have the round logo pull, which is incorrect on this bag)


----------



## salearea

thanks!!


----------



## kattyclawss

I am looking through ebay and saw what I thought was a deal for a Le Pliage

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

It looks good going by the photos but has anyone heard of these bags being made in China?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

yes, many of the Pliage are made in China. Search TPF, you'll find lots of threads.

That is an authentic bag. The leather grain is correct, and the white paper tag is correct. Watch out for the "new" authentic bags on ebay that have tag with OUTLINE of white horse logo instead of solid horse logo.


----------



## kattyclawss

Thanks for responding.  I called Nordstrom and asked if some of the Pliages were Made in China (Bloomies said they were Made in France only) and they confirmed yes.


----------



## zoozoezoo

Could someone authenticate this? thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300255744924&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Looks good to me.


----------



## ballet_russe

yes, authentic.


----------



## clouds1

Hi,

I am new to this forum, I am looking at buying this longchamp Le Pliage bag however I am not sure if it is authentic or not - this is the only photo the seller has provided. My main concerns are
- the leather flap seems smaller than others I've seen
- the handles seem a different length
- there is plastic on the handles.

I am not sure if these are problems or not as I am not very familiar with the bag. This is the photo below







Thank you kindly


----------



## ballet_russe

yikes!!! that is not good. dimensions look wrong. handles are too short for the long handled version, but too long for the short-handled version. 

and as you said, plastic on handles = bad!!!   pliages don't come with plastic on handles. (they are sent to the boutiques in plastic bags.)

I'm 99% sure it's fake. If you can provide a close-up of the leather flap, I can be 100%. Also ask seller what color is the inside? Right answer is black. Wrong answer is blue.


----------



## ballet_russe

more info here:

http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305


----------



## clouds1

Thank you very much for your response!  Lucky I didn't buy it!


----------



## ballet_russe

While we're on the topic, this eBayer is selling fakes from china!  Please help stop fakes by reporting.
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/china-olympic-2008

http://cgi.ebay.com/unique-Longcham...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/unique-Longcham...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/unique-Longcham...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/unique-Longcham...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/unique-Longcham...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ballet_russe

the listings were taken down, then put back up. still fake, do don't buy here!!!

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/china-olympic-2008


----------



## offshore

Can anyone tell me if any of these Longchamp Le Pliades large totes are authentic :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280291527530

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310105702368

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=320322555198

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=190271414271

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ballet_russe

Hi!  The first auction, item  								280291527530, is authentic. (The clear plastic bag and the tissue is how the bags arrive at the boutique before they are put on display. Fakes usually have plastic-wrapped handles.)

When using eBay, always, always, ALWAYS ask for pictures of the actual item. The last 3 auctions use stock photos (in other words, taken from the Longchamp website), and there is no way to tell whether the item you will receive is authentic or not.

In general, watch out for sellers in Turkey and China and Hong Kong. There are many fakes from those countries on eBay. The best way to check for a fake is look at the leather up close. Real longchamp Pliage bags have a crisscross diamond grain on the leather. The leather should not look perfectly smooth, scaly, or spotted.


----------



## ccbet

So I bought a  planetes tote off of ebay.  I own some pliages bought at the longchamp store in soho and i compared them, even though i know the planetes are a bit different. I examined the bag minutely and everything seems authentic- except that the tag inside which looks exactly like other longchamp tags says "*Lonchamp Paris Made in Tunisia"*.  It says Longchamp modele Depose on the back,the stitching on the bag is perfect.   Should I take some pics and post them?


----------



## ballet_russe

Hi!  Your bag is authentic. *Most *Longchamp bags are made in France, but not all of them. Some are made in other places. I have seen the Tunisia tag before on other Longchamp bags. (In fact, Tunisia and Morocco are famous for making nice leathergoods).

If you search on tPF, you can also find this was already discussed. Longchamp bags are made in other countries.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-made-in-china-215172.html

If you want me to look at photos, I'm happy to do that, but if you think everything else looks OK, it is probably alright. There are fake Pliages and Planetes around (especially watch out for Turkish and Chinese sellers on ebay), but I have never seen one that has tags inside.


----------



## ccbet

Great! Thanks, I did see the thread on Longchamp's made in china, in fact i have a pliage bought at the soho store which says made in china, but I wasnt sure abt Tunisia.  Everything else on the bag looks perfect but that threw me off a bit.  Thanks again.


----------



## demillier

There is one on ebay. two tone kelly style calf skin.Is it real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190280892029


----------



## ballet_russe

apparently so. must be a bit "vintage" because the style doesn't look current.

everything (hardware, logo, etc) looks as it should


----------



## demillier

I like to collect and restore but I could find nothing on the web or in the LongChamp site on this bag. Thank you for yoour feedback.


----------



## bagaholic85

its veeeeeeeeeeery old probably part of their roseau collection.  maybe even glatee


----------



## Charmosa

Hello,
Calling all Longchamp experts!  If someone could authenticate for me that would be much appreciated.  Are there enough pics?  Please let me know if anything is needed and I will contact the seller.  I couldn't find anything on what pics are needed for longchamp's so please let me know.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LONGCHAMP-Legend...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

looks good to me! the shape, pockets, and zipper hardware are all correct. i love this bag!

i've never heard of a fake Legende, but there is always a first so you are doing the right thing to double-check.


----------



## Charmosa

ballet_russe said:


> looks good to me! the shape, pockets, and zipper hardware are all correct. i love this bag!
> 
> i've never heard of a fake Legende, but there is always a first so you are doing the right thing to double-check.


Thanks so much ballet_russe!  Appreciate your help!


----------



## kciparrish




----------



## ballet_russe

perfect!  I'm 100% sure it's authentic. one hint for checking authenticity: make sure the "modèle déposé" on the heat stamp has the correct accents. yours passes the test. (and everything else on it looks perfect too.)

Now about your bag... It's from the Planete collection. The bag you have has a shape is identical to the Pliage medium "shopping." Planetes are similar to Pliage, but they are made out of a thicker material and their straps always are the same color as the body.


----------



## ballet_russe

no problem. thanks for letting me know you checked the thread!


----------



## kciparrish

ballet_russe said:


> perfect!  I'm 100% sure it's authentic. one hint for checking authenticity: make sure the "modèle déposé" on the heat stamp has the correct accents. yours passes the test. (and everything else on it looks perfect too.)
> 
> Now about your bag... It's from the Planete collection. The bag you have has a shape is identical to the Pliage medium "shopping." Planetes are similar to Pliage, but they are made out of a thicker material and their straps always are the same color as the body.




Thank you soooo much for your time!!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

no problem. thanks for taking the time to say "thanks"!


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ballet_russe,
Can I trouble you to check this one out too?  Do you need more pics?  I'm sure it's fine but it seems really "slouchy".  I missed the other one and emailed the seller but they never got back to me .  I'm so surprised how different the duck blue look in different pictures.  If this one is good, I won't let it pass by!!!  TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PARIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ballet_russe

sorry for the delay in responding!   That one was real too. The Legende bags sometimes look slouchy when they aren't stuffed full.


----------



## bagaholic85

id agree that the 1st and 2nd look authentic, irl, id say the color is somewhere between those two.  the 1st pic was way too bright, and the 2nd one is pretty dark


----------



## bagaholic85

i found these sites that have the same bag (more expensive, but i kno for a fact theyre authorized if it helps) 

http://www.magnums.net/mm5/merchant...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

http://bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=5421

the only thing that kinda bothered me is the lining in the 1st one.  u can see interior shots at bagshop, and it has the classic diamond longchamp lining, not the funky one shown in the 1st bag.


----------



## ballet_russe

bagaholic85 said:


> the only thing that kinda bothered me is the lining in the 1st one.  u can see interior shots at bagshop, and it has the classic diamond longchamp lining, not the funky one shown in the 1st bag.



the one in Bagshop is a black one, so it makes sense that it's the ordinary Quadrille lining.. The limited edition colors (for example, my multicolored printed canvas Pliage) sometimes have funky lining.


----------



## Qing0708

Hi gals,

Anyone can assist to check if this is real?

http://www.singaporebrides.com/cgi-bin/forumboard/show.cgi?194/937184

I just bought this, but the color doesnt seems to be on the longchamp web.

From what i've checked on yahoo/googles, this seems to be Cornflower blue but am unsure.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Qing0708

Anyone can help on this???

Thanks!


----------



## bagaholic85

i just noticed it was sold, but just for ur info, longchamp changes the colors of their nylon bags every 6mo, so if ur looking at previously loved or even some of the newer bags, u will very often not see that color on longchamps site.


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ladies - thanks so much for the replies!  

ballet_russe - No worries about not getting back to me.  I emailed the seller to see if they ship to canada and they never replied so I didn't buy it anyways.

bagaholic85 - thanks for the info and links!  That was very kind of you.


The first bag is back up so I'll probably get it.  I'm so curious to see the actual color!


----------



## Qing0708

Thanks for your reply.

I think i understand that longchamp website only have the "standard colors"...

O btw, i was the one whom bought the bag! 

However the seller said it's Mediterranean Colour Le Pliage however it doesn't look like it. 

She keep insisting its Mediterranean but from what i know, Mediterranean color is bright light blue, however the one i bought from her is dull/dusty light blue.
**


----------



## ballet_russe

bagaholic85 said:


> i just noticed it was sold, but just for ur info, longchamp changes the colors of their nylon bags every 6mo, so if ur looking at previously loved or even some of the newer bags, u will very often not see that color on longchamps site.



^ good post. that's exactly right.


----------



## bagaholic85

Qing0708 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I think i understand that longchamp website only have the "standard colors"...
> 
> O btw, i was the one whom bought the bag!
> 
> However the seller said it's Mediterranean Colour Le Pliage however it doesn't look like it.
> 
> She keep insisting its Mediterranean but from what i know, Mediterranean color is bright light blue, however the one i bought from her is dull/dusty light blue.
> **



time will tell.  i think either way the colors are always great.  good luck with ur new purchase


----------



## Qing0708

Thank you ya!

I got this bag at S$ 70 in the end, so i guess forget it la...
so long as it auth...forget about the colors n the stains.


----------



## babe307

a friend's friend is selling this to me, claiming that this is an original. i however have not seen an exact design in the longchamp webpage (or any webpage on the net for that matter). 

it is a medium longchamp tote.. written on its back flap is LONGCHAMP MODELE DEPOSE (with an accent mark). there is no line under the horse & rider in front and i'm wondering if there really is an original model like this: instead of the usual nylon material, it is made out of cloth which has a woven pattern of fine lines. in the tag inside, it says "made in france" and the zipper is YKK.

it comes in a see-through plastic with 2 long stickers (one yellow, one white, both with barcodes) and another whie rectangular sticker with numbers. 

i will try and post a picture here. i hope to hear your feedback asap. 
thanks!


----------



## bagaholic85

i think ud have to post a picture...


----------



## babe307

here is a pic.
sorry i can't successfully embed the picture here..

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g287/doanneong/?action=view&current=longchampmodeledepose.jpg

thanks in advance!


----------



## babe307

please CLICK on the link above (don't copy in another browser) for it to work. (that's from my experience.) so sorry, i'm a newbie learning forum basics..


----------



## PurseXaXholic

brought the pic up for you =)

To tell you the truth, I don't know much about this brand, sorry i'm not really any help.


----------



## babe307

thanks, princess!
posting the pic for me is a big, big help! 
hopefully we'll get feedback from others too... thanks again!


----------



## plum888

hi experts,
m new at this. please help authenticate any of these: 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/sale-auth-longch...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Low-Bid-99-AUTH-...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-les-pl...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



thanks in advance!!!


----------



## greenivy316

I'm skeptical of all bags bought off ebay. I got this one for my birthday, not sure if it's real! All opinions are welcome!

This bag came with "authenticity cards" and a dust bag.

Also has number on the back of the tag. And the Quadrille print lining. 

Sorry that the pictures are backwards, but you get the idea!

-Jessica


----------



## ballet_russe

good!  It's from the Veau Foulonne line.


----------



## ina43

can you please help? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Pre-Owned-LONGCH...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ballet_russe

it's real.  

when on eBay, always use the photos to check the leather grain to make sure it has that diamond criss-cross pattern. fakes will have leather that is bumpy, smooth, or scaly looking.


----------



## ina43

ballet_russe said:


> it's real.
> 
> when on eBay, always use the photos to check the leather grain to make sure it has that diamond criss-cross pattern. fakes will have leather that is bumpy, smooth, or scaly looking.



Thanks so much! great tip.


----------



## classicsgirl

Can somebody please help me authenticate this Longchamp: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Large-Longc...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318
Seller is new but many recent positive fb for Longchamp.


----------



## SueC

good morning...can anyone authenticate this longchamp.  Thanks so much for your help.
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...4542,244134652&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## ballet_russe

real. As I have said in other posts, it's always important to check the leather grain. That one is good.


----------



## ballet_russe

authentic.  Two tips:
 -- check the leather grain (see post above)
 -- inside should always be a different color than outside (except for black and white)

I can give other tips, too, but fakes almost always fail both of those red flags.


----------



## ballet_russe

Just for everyone's info, the current fake sellers I see right now are

*ifashionlady *in China -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ifashionlady

*artofmeerschaum* in Turkey -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/artofmeerschaum
                          this Turkish seller sold fakes under many similar names.

these two ugly pink bags are also fake. they are not right in many ways.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-LONGCHAMP-...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Peony-Long...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

And this is fake. The "Shopping" bag does not have zip pocket inside!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

This list is not exhaustive. In general, beware of bags of sellers in China and Turkey. Do not bid if the seller does not show you good detailed pictures of actual bag..


----------



## ballet_russe

this is fakes too:
*sansim34* -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/sansim34

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Women...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gro3602

Reported.


----------



## ballet_russe

thanks ladies!!  They are gone. We are a good team. 

It always makes me sad that some poor person paid so much for a fake bag, and angry at all the good feedback the scammers receive.


----------



## ballet_russe

one more, for those who missed their chance to see the fake 
http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-longc...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ballet_russe

I do not mean to hijack, but since this thread has a general title and there is no Longchamp forum, I want to warn about:
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/td-dvd

Seller has fake "bande dessinee" edition Pliage. It is a cute bag, but beware these are fake!  Leather grain is wrong. It is also not true that this is 2009 release. The design is from a couple years ago.


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> I do not mean to hijack, but since this thread has a general title and there is no Longchamp forum, I want to warn about:
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/td-dvd
> 
> Seller has fake "bande dessinee" edition Pliage. It is a cute bag, but beware these are fake!  Leather grain is wrong. It is also not true that this is 2009 release. The design is from a couple years ago.



And td-dvd is still at it.  The seller now uses some authentic stock photos, but I would be wary of bait-and-switch.  There are still nasty fake photos for the bande dessinee. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-L...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-LONGCHAMP-...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ballet_russe

another faker. Notice, the handles are too short and the bag dimensions are off.

*dkim.1987* - http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/dkim.1987


----------



## angeline14

Hello everyone, I have 0 knowledge about handbags but really want to buy a messenger bag for my sister. Could you please authenticate the following longchamp bags? Thank you very much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=39&po=LVI&ps=54


http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ballet_russe

angeline14 said:


> Hello everyone, I have 0 knowledge about handbags but really want to buy a messenger bag for my sister. Could you please authenticate the following longchamp bags? Thank you very much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=39&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Those are both real Longchamp. The first is from the Le Pliages line (notice the diamond-grain leather trim) but the second one is actually a Les Planetes collection bag (notice smooth leather trim and heavier nylon).


----------



## angeline14

thank you very much for your help.


----------



## msbirk

Wow..these are look so fake there...  Careful buyer


----------



## ballet_russe

msbirk said:


> Wow..these are look so fake there...  Careful buyer



msbirk, what bags are you talking about?  Please explain your concerns if you disagree.

The ones that angeline posted are definitely NOT fake. They are real. All the hardware, leather, etc. is correct.


----------



## ballet_russe

Here's the current "roster" of Longchamp scammers.  Most of these people have close to 100% feedback!   Poor buyers....  

Any of you who own Longchamp can probably tell this do not look right. The handles are stiff looking and too short, and the "large' bags have dimensions off. Some of them have fake tags.  

*td-dvd* -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/td-dvd
*dkim.1987* - http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/dkim.1987
*sansim34* -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/sansim34
*rainbowdreams9073* -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/rainbowdreams9073

Anybody want to help report?  I'm beginning to think it is a lost cause.


----------



## ballet_russe

here's another one to avoid like plague, from China 

*lsaoovs90* -- http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/lsaoovs90


----------



## ballet_russe

new scammer to add. beware!

*ashforddeluxsales* - http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/ashforddeluxsales


----------



## meatbun

Good news!  One of the fake Longchamp sellers has been banned from eBay (no longer a registered user) "td-dvd".  I am jumping for joy.


----------



## ballet_russe

meatbun said:


> Good news!  One of the fake Longchamp sellers has been banned from eBay (no longer a registered user) "td-dvd".  I am jumping for joy.




that is great news. he is a nasty one!  and i cannot believe, how many people gave him positive feedback!!!


----------



## kciparrish




----------



## ballet_russe

real Longchamp for sure!  It is a pretty bag!!  I think it might be from the Veau Foulonne line


----------



## kciparrish

Thank you so much!!


----------



## lover_girl89

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

thank you!!


----------



## ballet_russe

real...  I can tell by eyball-ing because I have seen so many, though if you're not sure ALWAYS ask for more pictures.  most fake sellers are in Turkey or China.

Ask for a closeup of the flap. if it is real it will have a criss-cross diamond pattern on the leather. if fake, it will not. I hope that helps you!

as an example, this bag is fake....
http://cgi.ebay.com/large-longchamp-...3A1|294:50
notice yucky bumpy leather and handles too short.


----------



## ballet_russe

... (ignore please! double post) ...


----------



## lover_girl89

I dunno about the made in china


----------



## lilibeth77

need any more pics? If so, of what? Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## lilibeth77

HEY ladies, I think I found the thread now, can someone help me authenticate this longchamp too??? thank you so much!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Real.  It is a Planete collection bag (not a pliage). Planete have smooth leather and the leather is same color as the nylon.


----------



## ballet_russe

lover_girl89 said:


> I dunno about the made in china



that's OK.  not all Longchamp are made in France. please, search TPF and you will find that there are many threads confirming this.

commonly, Longchamp are made in France, China, and Tunisia.


----------



## lilibeth77

ballet_russe said:


> ^ Real. It is a Planete collection bag (not a pliage). Planete have smooth leather and the leather is same color as the nylon.


 

thanks!! you're talking about the black one right? I posted a tan one right above that post! THanks!


----------



## Kathryn715

ya it is definitely real i have the exact one from bloomingdales and it is identical


----------



## lilibeth77

Kathryn715 said:


> ya it is definitely real i have the exact one from bloomingdales and it is identical


 

are you talking about the black one i posted or the tan one? i hope the black one!! thank you kathryn!


----------



## Kathryn715

yes the black one. you're welcome

i am pretty sure the tan one is real as well though--i did not see it when i originally posted but it looked like it is authentic


----------



## ballet_russe

OP, if you are curious the Veau Foulonne line is here
http://www.longchamp.com/en/collect...l&genre=femme&ligne=021&nav5=lignes&snav5=021

I am sure your bag is from that collection even though they don't have that exact model online now.


----------



## ballet_russe

lilibeth77 said:


> need any more pics? If so, of what? Thanks, ladies!!



definitely authentic. notice how the leather has tiny diamond pattern on it. real Le Pliage will always have that (and fakes usually do not!)


----------



## ballet_russe

lilibeth77 said:


> are you talking about the black one i posted or the tan one? i hope the black one!! thank you kathryn!



yes sorry i saw only one first time too. Both are real Longchamp. 
tan is Les Pliages collection type "s" style
black is Les Planetes collection large "shopping" style


----------



## lilibeth77

i have a good feeling about this one but i just want to triple check...



















gracias


----------



## ballet_russe

lilibeth77 said:


> i have a good feeling about this one but i just want to triple check...
> 
> gracias



you can continue to feel good.   your bag is perfect.  Things that your bag has right (and where fakes are often wrong often):


lining that's a different color than the outside
diamond criss-cross pattern on leather
straps are thin and not too round. fakes often have "long" handles too short and are stuffed with plastic tubing.


----------



## lilibeth77

i'm not 100% sure about this one because i can't tell if the horse is centered over the button but here it is:


----------



## ballet_russe

lilibeth77 said:


> i'm not 100% sure about this one because i can't tell if the horse is centered over the button but here it is:



real!   remember, the leather grain is the most important thing to check always. the horse looks centered to me.


----------



## ballet_russe

please beware of these fake Longchamp scammers.  I think it is the same person with 2 IDs.

*healthyman999 *- http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZhealthyman999QQhtZ-1
*adamv99* - http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZadamv99QQhtZ-1


----------



## ballet_russe

fake too.  seller has an album if any is curious what fake Longchamp looks like
*kathyort*- http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkathyortQQhtZ-1
http://picasaweb.google.com/ctyort/LongchampBag?authkey=Gv1sRgCPar0fubl6HLkgE&feat=email#


----------



## aimee0474

Can someone have a look at this? I have been researching Longchamp and it is real close if it is fake. the one thing that concerns me is the lining. It appears to be a leather type lining. 

also, are Longchamp's supposed to have a number of some kind? I couldnt find one on the tag. 

I had a hard time taking a photo of the tag. It has the jockey, then in an oval it says LONGCHAMP PARIS 1948 then under the oval it says MADE IN PARIS. 

I had trouble with the side snaps as well. Those say: ORIGINAL PRYM 648

thanks!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## aimee0474

Oh, 1 more thing. The toggle on the clasp is a matte or satin silver, not a shiny silver. 

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it's real. It's a Longchamp Roseau split cowhide tote. Older ones are not lined with fabric. Older bags also do not have serial #.

The color of the toggle varies with each season. They have been gold, matte silver, shiny silver, and mother-of pearl at different times.


----------



## aimee0474

Thank you so much! I am doing a happy dance now!


----------



## ballet_russe

more fake of Longchamp Pliages from China. be careful!!
*chicnhappy* - http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/chicnhappy


----------



## amasus

Hello...

Could you please help me to authenticate this Longchamp bag (for a friend of mine)?

She was trying her best to take these pictures, I am not sure if the below are enough.

Many thanks in advance and I am truly appreciated your help(s).

amasus


































​


----------



## amasus

more pic:​


----------



## ballet_russe

^ your bag is real. thanks for good pictures.

It is some of special edition Longchamp Pliage. I do not know the exact name of bag, though.


----------



## amasus

ballet_russe said:


> ^ your bag is real. thanks for good pictures.
> 
> It is some of special edition Longchamp Pliage. I do not know the exact name of bag, though.


Thanks a lot, ballet_russe !!!
My friend, she is very happy now 

 Have a nice weekend ​


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! Can someone look at this Longchamp. I am pretty sure it is real, but I wanted to double check. Also, if someone knows the name of this bag, I would appreciate it! 

There are no numbers on the back of this tag.

Sorry, I have other bags in there that I am looking for info on. 

Thanks in advance! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/


----------



## liebshen77!!

Hello! Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Le Pliage just from this one picture? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300324289877

I asked for more pictures but for now this is all I have to go by.


----------



## fashionista522

Hi there! I purchased a longchamp leather bag at a garage sale. I have searched the forums/online for a guide on leather longchamp purses but have only found info on the Les Pliages line. Below are some pictures of the bag.  Please let me know what you think!! Also, does anyone know if there is a guide out there for longchamp leather bags?

Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

good.  i think it is from the "Nature" line of Longchamp. (Nature collection is no longer produced.)  it is made of split cowhide leather.


----------



## fashionista522

I want to avoid buying fakes! Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

please post here, and others and I can authenticate for you.


----------



## empressjulz

looks good to me. 

i've not seen longchamp fakes ... with the exception of the le pliage line, which is so glaringly obvious due to the low quality. the leather line, zilch. 

nice purchase


----------



## Kathyy

This one looks better to me. It measures about 12.5" by 4.5" by 9" and the strap extends to about 22", not a very generous cross body length. The zipper is marked YKK. Besides the two large gusseted front pockets there is a full length flat pocket on the back and no pocket inside. The strap hardware is unmarked.

Hoping this one doesn't have to be destroyed, I like it for a bigger knockaround bag!

TIA, Kathy


----------



## ballet_russe

it is real!  good photos thank you!


----------



## Kathyy

Thank you! I will be able to enjoy it now.


----------



## Real Estate NJ

Hi!
Could somebody please tell me if this bag is authentic?
I searched online, but could not find any Longchamp bag with this design. 
Thank you very much for your time and expertise!

Longchamp (Ivory) Leather handbag Purse NO RESERVE !!!! - eBay (item 180384054654 end time Jul-23-09 15:13:33 PDT)


----------



## ballet_russe

real. i am not sure what collection... it might not be recent.


----------



## Real Estate NJ

ballet_russe said:


> real. i am not sure what collection... it might not be recent.


Yey!!
Thank you soo much, ballet_russe! 
Spasibo za horoshuyu novost'!


----------



## bb-vamp

Hi, I'm planning to bid on this item. Can you please help me authenticate it?
Sorry if I do anything wrong about this post, I'm new here, as far as I know I've followed the forum rules. Please be nice to me 























Thank you!!!


----------



## Real Estate NJ

Well, I've just got it. ... omg, it is sooo disgusting! Used, much smaller and looks VERY FAKE to me.I wrote a letter to seller, but what would be the best way to approach such  person?


----------



## ballet_russe

it is authentic. the model is called Quadrille. It is limited Edition Pliage from a few years ago.


----------



## waryshopper

Hi there,

Sincere apologies for jumping onto this thread but I haven't been able to get a new thread to start.

I recently bought a Longchamp veau foulonne hobo bag off ebay. Description as follows:

Authentic great Longchamp bag.
Black grained leather.
12L x 9.5H x 4 W.
Shoulder strap drops 13.5
Closes with zipper. Inside has a zipper compartment and a flat pocket. One key strap.
One zipper pocket on the back.
shoulder strap has suede (right on the shoulder area) for comfort.
Inside Longchamp leather tab with date code and Made in France.
Pre-owned in excellent condition.
Perfectly clean inside and outside. Corners in excellent shape.
This bag does not show any sings of wear. It is in like new condition.

Having now received the bag it's in great condition as promised BUT, it seems a little off - smells a little 'plasticy' and I'm not convinced about the leather.

I don't want to start anything without checking very carefully that this bag isn't in fact genuine - that in fact it's not simply me that's wrong :wondering.

Is this genuine?

PS Photo's attached as per ebay listing. Attching final one to next post.


----------



## waryshopper

Ok, so here's the final photo. 

Any help very greatly appreciated!

Thank you SO MUCH!! 

Waryshopper


----------



## blackpanther

can someone authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-small-..._211?hash=item2302641e00&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## TrainPapercut

blackpanther said:


> can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-small-..._211?hash=item2302641e00&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Not sure if I'm late but I think it's fake. The wording in my authentic Pliage is different. Pliage's are inexpensive bags; I wouldn't really take the chance with Ebay...


----------



## ballet_russe

blackpanther said:


> can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-small-..._211?hash=item2302641e00&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



it's REAL. It is real Longchamp but it is from Planete collection not Pliage collection.

The snap on authentic bags will always say ORIGINAL like that.


----------



## TrainPapercut

ballet_russe said:


> it's REAL. It is real Longchamp but it is from Planete collection not Pliage collection.
> 
> The snap on authentic bags will always say ORIGINAL like that.



Hi Baller Russo, I think we'll have to agree to disagree  

For the record, I was refering to the wording on the brown "cap", where it reads "modele depose", the top part is missing the bit where it says the size (type) of the bag. In any event, the pictures are not clear and maybe it doesnt show up well with my screen settings. I'm sorry I mixed up Planete with Pliage, I only own the larger Pliages.


----------



## lace1

Please authenticate this Longchamp bag.
1) I do not know which one
2) I do not have a link (please see photos) Thanks


----------



## lace1

Additional photos 





lace1 said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp bag.
> 1) I do not know which one
> 2) I do not have a link (please see photos) Thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

TrainPapercut said:


> Hi Baller Russo, I think we'll have to agree to disagree
> 
> For the record, I was refering to the wording on the brown "cap", where it reads "modele depose", the top part is missing the bit where it says the size (type) of the bag. In any event, the pictures are not clear and maybe it doesnt show up well with my screen settings. I'm sorry I mixed up Planete with Pliage, I only own the larger Pliages.



The planete do not usually say type.  i am looking at mine now and it says only on the flap "longchamp paris - made in france - modele depose"


----------



## ballet_russe

lace1 said:


> Additional photos



that is real but i do not know the collection name. all the hardware looks perfect


----------



## ballet_russe

waryshopper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sincere apologies for jumping onto this thread but I haven't been able to get a new thread to start.
> 
> I recently bought a Longchamp veau foulonne hobo bag off ebay. Description as follows:
> 
> Authentic great Longchamp bag.
> Black grained leather.
> 12L x 9.5H x 4 W.
> Shoulder strap drops 13.5
> Closes with zipper. Inside has a zipper compartment and a flat pocket. One key strap.
> One zipper pocket on the back.
> shoulder strap has suede (right on the shoulder area) for comfort.
> Inside Longchamp leather tab with date code and Made in France.
> Pre-owned in excellent condition.
> Perfectly clean inside and outside. Corners in excellent shape.
> This bag does not show any sings of wear. It is in like new condition.
> 
> Having now received the bag it's in great condition as promised BUT, it seems a little off - smells a little 'plasticy' and I'm not convinced about the leather.
> 
> I don't want to start anything without checking very carefully that this bag isn't in fact genuine - that in fact it's not simply me that's wrong :wondering.
> 
> Is this genuine?
> 
> PS Photo's attached as per ebay listing. Attching final one to next post.



its real.


----------



## treasurehoard

I can provide more photos if you need them.  Just let me know which to take.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ballet_russe

everything is good!!!   definitely real bag.


----------



## treasurehoard

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

sorry for no answer!  that is real.


----------



## ballet_russe

watch out!! bad Longchamp fakes from Hong Kong!

http://shop.ebay.com/pikei0216/m.ht...t=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0


----------



## incognitoglam

Hi everyone!

I know Longchamp isn't as precious as Chanel or Hermes but I'm interested in this small Le Pliage in pink but I do not want to be an accessory in the proliferation of counterfeit products. Not sure if this is authentic but here is the eBay link:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...579683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_682wt_1165

I myself have a Le Pliage in taupe (Modele Depose Shopping) but not sure what's supposed to be embossed on the leather flap/tab.

Hope someone can help me out  THANKS!


----------



## ballet_russe

this is real.  good!  On the flap, this is not "shopping." It would say "Modele Depose Type S" because it is the small size.

it is real. i know because it has the serial tag inside (newer ones have this) and the lining is white. usually fakes have lining that is same color of the outside.


----------



## incognitoglam

Thank you!


----------



## incognitoglam

ballet_russe said:


> this is real.  good!  On the flap, this is not "shopping." It would say "Modele Depose Type S" because it is the small size.
> 
> it is real. i know because it has the serial tag inside (newer ones have this) and the lining is white. usually fakes have lining that is same color of the outside.



By the way, is it true that Longchamps with "Made in China" on the tag inside are fake? Because an eBay seller said that the real Longchamps say only "Made in France" and the fakes are China. I have a Longchamp that says Made in China but my French friend bought it in the Longchamp store in Rue St. Honore, Paris...?


----------



## ballet_russe

incognitoglam said:


> By the way, is it true that Longchamps with "Made in China" on the tag inside are fake? Because an eBay seller said that the real Longchamps say only "Made in France" and the fakes are China. I have a Longchamp that says Made in China but my French friend bought it in the Longchamp store in Rue St. Honore, Paris...?



that's not true!!! Longchamp bags are made in France, China, Tunisia, and other places. Please use search and you will find other threads on this topic.


----------



## incognitoglam

Okay thanks!!!


----------



## incognitoglam

Oh and last question! Can you also help me authenticate this Lonchamp backpack?  Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-BACKPA...m3a530bdcbe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_975


----------



## Morgaine

Hi,

I am a Longchamp fan and became interested in this bag on ebay. The color seems to be the same as some of this year's styles, but it doesn't look like any styles that I have seen on the Longchamp site. It lacks an inside zip pocket and the straps seem a little odd. They are attached to the bag in a way that does not seem as tailored as I would expect. Otherwise it seems like it might be real. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!

Longchamp Croc Croco Crocodile Embossed Grape Zip Tote


----------



## ballet_russe

this looks good. the lining is the Quadrille pattern with the Longchamp logo. this style is not very common but it is authentic


----------



## Morgaine

Thank you for your helpful feedback!


----------



## incognitoglam

Hi there! Need help authenticating these 2:

*Hermes Paris shirt *(Made in Italy)
Item listing #: 300354515181
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/HERMES-PARIS-Cot...45ee8630ed&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2166wt_965

*Longchamp Le Pliage backpack*
Item listing #: 250508465152
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250508465152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_975

Any advice would be helpful  Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

incognitoglam said:


> *Longchamp Le Pliage backpack*
> Item listing #: 250508465152
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250508465152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_975
> 
> Any advice would be helpful  Thank you!



I think it is authentic because the leather grain looks right. Can you ask for a better picture of the writing on the back?

it looks in terrible condition and is really old version.


----------



## incognitoglam

Thanks you!  Yeah, apparently the backpack's really old. But the price is making it hard to resist!

Any input on the Hermes shirt?


----------



## love2shop_26

You should really post this on the H forum so they can help you.  Here's the link to get the shirt authenticated:  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...carf-rtw-please-read-rules-use-412023-78.html


----------



## incognitoglam

Great thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

incognitoglam said:


> Thanks you!  Yeah, apparently the backpack's really old. But the price is making it hard to resist!



sorry i realize i sound like i am maybe  insulting your bag! i did not mean to insult and i agree the price cannot be beaten.


----------



## greenivy316

::bump::

does anyone else have an opinion on this bag?


----------



## femme17

Hi, can someone help me with this please 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250506972769&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

thank you in advanced


----------



## femme17

Can someone help me with this please 

_http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250506972769&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT 
_
thank you in advanced


----------



## bag^lover

Hi all,

may I know if anyone has bought from this ebay seller: brand_shopping_uk.

Am hoping to get this longchamp bag, wondering if it's authentic.

Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a54a626b7


----------



## ballet_russe

it's authentic Longchamp


----------



## bag^lover

ballet_russe said:


> it's authentic Longchamp


 
Thank you!


----------



## tlanci

I just receved this from an online seller with good ratings who said it was from an estate sale. However, it "feels" wrong, plastic-y and zipper is nylon without the YKK mark -- but seller swears it is authentic. Interior cloth is smooth and has "Longchamp 1948 and the horse/jocky logo in a sort of woven ribbon rectangular pattern on the cloth. Zipper pull has decent detail, although toggle on the front is a differnet shade of gold, more matte. The label inside the back interior pocket is thin, again sort of plasticy looking, has oval with name and jocky with line under it (unlike exterior logo). on the reverse of the tag are numbers: 20339 and under it BBEO, all of which are slightly out of alignment with the others in the row.

Any thoughts? I can still return if I wish. Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

it's authentic. it looks perfect to me... i think you are being paranoid?  or buyer's remorse?

it feels plasticy because Longchamp Roseau have a thin plastic veneer over the leather which makes them shiny and waterproof. not all zippers have YKK stamp and Roseau never have metal zippers.

i have never seen a fake Roseau, and certainly never any fake Longchamp with the Quadrille lining.


----------



## tlanci

Thank  you for your expertise and reassurance, it was the plastic coating that primarily threw me.  No remorse, I like the lines and design, paranoia was it.  T


----------



## ballet_russe

There has been some questions lately on "authenticate this Longchamp", so I thought I would warn that there are fakes on eBay right now. 99% of them are real (cannot say the same for ioffer ). I see good deals but be careful when you buy, just as you would with Coach or Gucci, etc. 

Do not buy the Pliage with funny leather grain. They should be the same on all Pliage bags, a slight diamond-like pattern. Ones that are smooth or spotted like the Orange one are signs of fake. Also, the lining should not be same color as outside, unless it is black bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LES-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cec1f4d0d

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-SHOPP...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5637309985

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-LARGE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c61bd7e

Fake coin purses exist now, although the fakers make the version too big. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Make-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9c61d20a





There is also fake Longchamp Planetes. This one looks almost real in some ways but the hardware are slightly wrong. It is scary, how good the counterfeiters are getting....
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-LONGCHAMP-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25575dc3f3

The giveaway is that the strange square shape of bag doesn't exist!! :weird:





If you are wondering, I did report, but ebay does not take down.


----------



## ecmf

wow thank you so much for posting these i really appreciate it


----------



## ecmf

also can i add one more thing the lol the authetic longchamp Le pliage bags should have a "raw" or suede side showing on the inside of the shoulder strap before it is attached to the bag kwim??? i have seen fake longchamps with the "leather" on the inside

NOTE- Longchamp does this on the large overnight bag only

i hope i didnt  people


----------



## Ellie Mae

Forgive, but this is rather confusing to those of use who do not really "know" Lonchamp.  BUT.. if you will post links of fakes and WHY, will help to report.


----------



## Felipa

Hey girls!

Could anybody authenticate that Longchamp bag?

Here are a few pics...I hope the pics are enough 
































Thank you


----------



## ballet_russe

it's real. you can tell because leather grain is correct!  enjoy.


----------



## ballet_russe

Ellie Mae said:


> Forgive, but this is rather confusing to those of use who do not really "know" Lonchamp.  BUT.. if you will post links of fakes and WHY, will help to report.



Sorry...  did not mean to confuse.  But there have been some doubts about whether fake Longchamp exist.  Most people have "authenticate" questions about real bags, so I thought it would be helpful to show what makes the knockoff bad.

I am not sure I understand, but you want to know why they are fake?  The orange one should be beige or white inside, and there should NOT be a zip pocket in the Pliage shopper.

The coin purses should have rectangle zipper pulls, not round like the fake.  The fake Planete is square, but the real large shopping style are slightly east-west.


----------



## ballet_russe

ecmf said:


> also can i add one more thing the lol the authetic longchamp Le pliage bags should have a "raw" or suede side showing on the inside of the shoulder strap before it is attached to the bag kwim??? i have seen fake longchamps with the "leather" on the inside
> 
> NOTE- Longchamp does this on the large overnight bag only
> 
> i hope i didnt  people



That is not true exactly... For newer bags but on older bags the "right" side of the leather is on BOTH sides of the shoulder strap. Only on newer ones is it "raw" on the underside. 

My old Pliages have that finished diamond grain on both sides of the handle.


----------



## ecmf

ballet_russe said:


> That is not true exactly... For newer bags but on older bags the "right" side of the leather is on BOTH sides of the shoulder strap. Only on newer ones is it "raw" on the underside.
> 
> My old Pliages have that finished diamond grain on both sides of the handle.


 

OOoopps my bad lol sorry


----------



## Ellie Mae

ballet_russe said:


> Sorry...  did not mean to confuse. * But there have been some doubts about whether fake Longchamp exist*.  Most people have "authenticate" questions about real bags, so I thought it would be helpful to show what makes the knockoff bad.
> 
> I am not sure I understand, but you want to know why they are fake?  The orange one should be beige or white inside, and there should NOT be a zip pocket in the Pliage shopper.
> 
> The coin purses should have rectangle zipper pulls, not round like the fake.  The fake Planete is square, but the real large shopping style are slightly east-west.



I had also heard this about Longchamp, that they were not faked.  And THANK YOU for the "lesson" as to WHY fake.


----------



## Lovedior

thank you so much for your help.its a GREAT guide !!! . i can't believe people would buy fake . those longchamp are so cheap ( like a 100$ for a real one) the fake one still cost half of the price ... its kind of ridiculous .

i didnt know about the colors . thanks a lot 

about the report ( i report fake dior everyday , even though 99.99 percent never get removed) why ? because ebay take fees and good money on those fake . if ebay had to remove of those fake they would loose  A LOT OF MONEY  and a lot of costumers .ebay is all about money ; the report option is just for legal question because brand try to sue ebay saying they were allowing fake , so to not be sue anymore they put the report option. but i notice no mather how much people report it doesnt get remove in most of the case ( if there is already a bidder or if the price is high )+ ebay own paypal so they make double of the money thanks to that .... 
its sad but its the fact .


----------



## ballet_russe

ecmf said:


> OOoopps my bad lol sorry



No problem. I thought the same as you for a while.


----------



## ballet_russe

Lovedior said:


> thank you so much for your help.its a GREAT guide !!! . i can't believe people would buy fake . those longchamp are so cheap ( like a 100$ for a real one) the fake one still cost half of the price ... its kind of ridiculous .
> 
> i didnt know about the colors . thanks a lot
> 
> about the report ( i report fake dior everyday , even though 99.99 percent never get removed) why ? because ebay take fees and good money on those fake . if ebay had to remove of those fake they would loose  A LOT OF MONEY  and a lot of costumers .ebay is all about money ; the report option is just for legal question because brand try to sue ebay saying they were allowing fake , so to not be sue anymore they put the report option. but i notice no mather how much people report it doesnt get remove in most of the case ( if there is already a bidder or if the price is high )+ ebay own paypal so they make double of the money thanks to that ....
> its sad but its the fact .



well, to some people, like me $100 does seem like a lot of money.   But I would not buy a fake.

The eBay policy does not upset me. If they are too quick to take down, then anybody could mess up seller's auction by saying something is fake.  It is logical, they should need multiple reports.  Good news is that some of the ones i posted are gone.


----------



## Lovedior

im glad that some you reported have been removed .

i would never buy a fake either .no matter how close they look from the real thing , i m sure the quality is not half as good as the real one .
i love longchamp . le pliage is a great bag .i also love the leather collection.


----------



## Man@Mallory

Looks good to me!

A 2605 in Peony from last summer I'd say ^^


----------



## Lovedior

if the inside is a different color than its definatly real. from what i see it look good to me


----------



## bibounette97

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230400228460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130348226562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220509805415
this one has quadrille lining. 

Thank you!


----------



## joyoflife

Hi all, 

I have requested more photos (including front, side, interior, and label shots) from the seller but figured I'd get a jump on this. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350173316302&_trksid=p2759.l1259

She claims it to be from a sample sale and she is very obliging when it comes to providing more info. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ballet_russe

looks good.

it is mostly the nylon pliage that are faked.


----------



## ballet_russe

bibounette97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230400228460&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


  this is the Nature bag. It is split cowhide. no longer produced.




bibounette97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130348226562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


  also Nature line, I think



bibounette97 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220509805415
> this one has quadrille lining.


  this is a Roseau line bag

they are all authentic Longchamp


----------



## joyoflife

Wonderful. I'm not set on it - but it seems like a pretty tote bag and I'm considering. Thanks for all of your insight into this brand - you've been very helpful!


----------



## bibounette97

thank you! whew, because i already bought them all. they look great in real life. thanks again and what a relief!


----------



## ballet_russe

*swanky*, thank you for merging of all the Longchamp questions!

Longchamp ladies, beware of these scammers on eBay right now.... 
http://shop.ebay.com/gladkiha2009/m.html
http://shop.ebay.com/babycakesshops/m.html


----------



## missveronika16

Does anyone know if the large peony pink le pliage with short handles has a silver zipper pull? I have seen a couple on ebay that do...and before i bid i want to make sure im getting the auth! TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ If we're talking about regular, non-customized Pliage like you are, the "type M", "type L" and "type XL" always have zipper pulls that are a dull silver color. They are all relatively large bags with short handles.

The long-handled styles and the small "type s" have gold


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Hi ladies! I bought a Longchamp from a regular shop here in Interlaken so I know it's real (zipper pulls are the same as my Longchamp Rodéo Rival), but from which season is it from? I've searched and searched online to no avail.

Pics are here: http://s346.photobucket.com/albums/p414/michel524/longchamp/

Thanks in advance


----------



## ballet_russe

^ pretty!  I do not recognize it at all, but I would say, not from past 3 years based on the style and the tag. (Newer bags have the hard plastic tag in addition to the leather tag)


----------



## ballet_russe

for your amusement, these red and black fake Pliage are NOT real Longchamp
http://shop.ebay.com/kelseychristmas/m.html







See, all the proportions are strange. the handles are squished up near the flap and they bow out like a circle (probably because tubes inside!  icky!)  the seller claims the 2 bags was a graduation gift to the daughter.  The daughter must have received a lot of gifts because item 180417478563 was a gift too!    reported


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi everyone
Would you mind taking a look at this clutch and let me know if it's authentic please? Thanks a lot!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382430666&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Couture Coco said:


> Hi everyone
> Would you mind taking a look at this clutch and let me know if it's authentic please? Thanks a lot!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382430666&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



I almost want to say yes, but a side shot of the bag and the zipper pull pic would be needed to confirm. The sides should have a solid brown insert.


----------



## ballet_russe

Couture Coco said:


> Hi everyone
> Would you mind taking a look at this clutch and let me know if it's authentic please? Thanks a lot!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382430666&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



Yes, that is authentic.  That is enough photos for me. It is a clutch from the Legende line of Longchamp.


----------



## Couture Coco

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I almost want to say yes, but a side shot of the bag and the zipper pull pic would be needed to confirm. The sides should have a solid brown insert.



OK I will ask for a side and detail of pull shots.
Thanks very much!


----------



## Couture Coco

ballet_russe said:


> Yes, that is authentic.  That is enough photos for me. It is a clutch from the Legende line of Longchamp.



Thanks very much!


----------



## peppamint

Hello ladies!

My Longchamp Le Pliage just arrived today, and while I'm *almost* sure it's authentic, I wanted to check with the authenticating goddesses here before I left FB for the seller.

(Sorry for the photo overload, they're my own pictures and I wanted to make sure that you could see the details clearly )

Thanks for your help!




i283photobucket.com/albums/kk293/earlhaine/th_P1290396.jpg














.


----------



## peppamint

More...


----------



## ballet_russe

^ your pink tote is 100% authentic.    good photos!


----------



## peppamint

^^thanks, ballet!  you're a dear.


----------



## joyoflife

Hello everyone, 

Can I get some authentication on this listing? The seller actually refers bidders to TPF, which is a good sign, but there are no metal feet on the bag's base, and I can't see any interior logo placement. I am very new to this brand, however, and the bag looks older, so I thought I would check with you before making any conclusions, or asking for additional photos. Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250544972150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ *joyoflife*, I was just admiring that auction!  It is a vintage Longchamp in great condition.  That pattern, which is called LM, was  originally produced in the 1970s and only for Japan, not sold to the market in France. The LM line has the quadrille pattern on leather.

Longchamp reintroduced the LM style in 2008 for the 60th anniversary of the company. There are similar new ones with LM pattern (and mine has feet) but the vintage ones do not have feet.

rare, vintage, and authentic!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Oops... I should say, that my new LM "English" style tote does have metal feet. The new style LM doctors bag (like "Speedy") still do not have feet.


----------



## joyoflife

ballet_russe said:


> ^ Oops... I should say, that my new LM "English" style tote does have metal feet. The new style LM doctors bag (like "Speedy") still do not have feet.



I noticed on the Longchamp site that the newer smaller LM bags closest in style to the one listed don't have feet, either. It's an interesting bag and looks to be getting some attention on eBay. I'm still after the cognac Cosmos, but feeling tempted to add this to the mix. While I would prefer feet, I love the print and simplicity of this handbag.


----------



## sadiejod

*Is this a horribly fake Roseau? Why are the handles not sewn to the exterior? It is all leather and everything looks good- except those darned handles! HELP!  TIA!*


----------



## ballet_russe

^ that is real Roseau bag. The style has changed over the years. It has been with many styles of handles, many finishes of leather, many shapes. There is nothing wrong with your bag.

Only recently was the Roseau lined with quadrille fabric. The older ones, like yours, are unlined.


----------



## sadiejod

OMG thank you thank you! I was soooo worried!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ you are welcome. In general, you do not need to worry about the leather bags. It is the nylon (Pliage and Planetes) ones that are copied with knockoffs.


----------



## sadiejod

Thanks! That is good to know  I love this board! I appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

Pliage fans... beware of the seller from Turkey.  He repeatedly sells bags and has multiple user names.  I have reported.   See how the handles are too short and the leather texture looks spotted.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=woman+bag+longchamp+large


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

FYI- For any Longchamp fans they have published a book over the history of the company (English and in French so far that I have seen). Lots of Pliages pictured (limited editions as well) and old advertisments. Makes for a great reference- coffee table book 

Also found out that my silver bag is leather and real deal from my other handbag dealer (was getting concerned since I was finding nothing on the net)


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes, I have that book too!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Hi All,

Im new to this Forum, Im from the UK 

I have just bought a leather Longchamp bag off ebay and Im concerened I may have bought a fake. 

Heres the link, Please can you let me know your opinions.

Thanks!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300374527895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

^ even though the seller's pics are not the greatest- looks like the real deal @ a damn good price


----------



## foryou

I just bought a bag off ebay. it's PLIAGE KILT, a collection of the fall spring 2007collection.
I read http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot...000006532305?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:SEARCH:6 and everything seems fine except that the words on the back of the flap is different.






would appreciate if anyone can tell me if it's a fake. thanks!


----------



## samantha_evons

CH<3Longchamp said:


> FYI- For any Longchamp fans they have published a book over the history of the company (English and in French so far that I have seen). Lots of Pliages pictured (limited editions as well) and old advertisments. Makes for a great reference- coffee table book
> 
> Also found out that my silver bag is leather and real deal from my other handbag dealer (was getting concerned since I was finding nothing on the net)


 hi, i hope its okie to ask abt this, but where can i get this book? possible from amazon?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Samantha- 
Not sure where you are located but here's a link:

http://www.booksamillion.com/product/9780810921078?id=4607160066783

It's half the price that the local bookstore here wanted

Your bag stamp looks real


----------



## ballet_russe

Handbag_Whore said:


> Hi All,
> Heres the link, Please can you let me know your opinions.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300374527895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



 it is certainly real. the collection is Longchamp Vintage.



foryou said:


> I just bought a bag off ebay. it's PLIAGE KILT, a collection of the fall spring 2007collection.
> would appreciate if anyone can tell me if it's a fake. thanks!



 Good!  The link you posted said the guide is only for the regular Les Pliages. Yours is special edition "Kilt."



samantha_evons said:


> hi, i hope its okie to ask abt this, but where can i get this book? possible from amazon?



It is ok now.  This thread, in general, should be for authentication questions, not chat.

The book *CHLongchamp* mentions is titled "Longchamp" by Marie-Claire Aucouturier. It is on Amazon. Here is the ISBN,
ISBN-10: 0810921073
ISBN-13: 978-0810921078


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> for your amusement, these red and black fake Pliage are NOT real Longchamp
> http://shop.ebay.com/kelseychristmas/m.html
> 
> See, all the proportions are strange. the handles are squished up near the flap and they bow out like a circle (probably because tubes inside!  icky!)  the seller claims the 2 bags was a graduation gift to the daughter.  The daughter must have received a lot of gifts because item 180417478563 was a gift too!    reported



hrmm... now she is still selling more her daughter's gifts.  and they are fake again. do not buy!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Fab thanks ballet_russe and CH Longchamp - Glad you both think its the real deal thats great news. 

Can I just ask how you know, what signs did you look for?

ballet_russe you say its from the "Lonchamp Vintage" range - do you know of anywhere I could find pics of similar bags or read up on this?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

just use Google with "Longchamp Vintage"and you will see. Magnums.net still sells bags from this line.

For the vintage, I just recognized it. I do not want to post everything about why bags are fake because it helps counterfeiters improve their bags  Right now it is mostly Pliage and Planete nylon bags which have knockoffs


----------



## Handbag_Whore

fab thankyou so much! 
I just googled magnums.net and saw this version in lilac which appears to be the same:

http://www.magnums.net/mm5/merchant...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=


----------



## joyoflife

Hi everyone, 

This auction was recently listed and I am in the market for this style. The funny thing about the auction is that the photos used in the listing are the same ones used for a bag that was listed a couple of weeks ago (see the second eBay link or item number 220516466651).

I have e mailed the seller asking similar questions: Are the photos recycled or is this the same bag that was sold earlier? In the meantime, any ideas? And is it even authentic to begin with? Looked like it to me. Thanks for your thoughts.

Current listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220527540881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Photos:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2764/4189840206_5bd85cdede_o.png

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2690/4189079167_7eb7e5bfa7_o.png

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2759/4189079137_46c22e083c_o.png

Old listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=220516466651&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Joyoflife* the bag is real, but I cant say anything about recycled pictures/ same seller. Like *Ballet_ Russe* said mainly the Pliage and Planetes lines are being fakes, not the higher end leather bags (so far that I have seen)


----------



## joyoflife

Thanks. It looks to be the winning bidder from the original listing so she's probably just using those photos. No response yet, but I'd like her own photos of the bag. I hate to be suspicious but I've found it to be best to err on the side of caution with eBay.


----------



## ballet_russe

joyoflife said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This auction was recently listed and I am in the market for this style. The funny thing about the auction is that the photos used in the listing are the same ones used for a bag that was listed a couple of weeks ago (see the second eBay link or item number 220516466651).



It is authentic Longchamp Cosmos. 

It is the same bag! Here is the answer to your mystery... Seller wolfemr bought the bag from jagsmomma2008 and is now reselling it. If you check the feedback of jagsmomma2008, you will see it is clear.


----------



## joyoflife

Thank you! I noticed that later last night. At first, it didn't look to be the same buyer from the original listing because of the anonymity of the eBay user names, which is why I was perplexed. If I can get this for less than half of the retail cost, I will be so happy. I really regretted being outbid.

Ballet_Russe, you mentioned the Longchamp sale in January but do you know in general what sort of discounts they offer? (And ps. I won that vintage Longchamp that was listed in Australia, which you helped verify, so thank you!)


----------



## Muslickz

Bell78 said:


> Does anyone know if the real Planetes bag handles have tubing in them?  I wonder if mine has that tubing because it is a defect and not because the bag is fake.



Many times a REAL item might have a defect that makes one think it might be a fake, that's why is is VERY important to always check here with purseblog and have detailed photo's.

This is one of the best if not THE best verification spots I have ever seen, I have learned TONS from my time on this board.

-M


----------



## ballet_russe

^ um,that post of Bell78 was from 1 year ago, no....?

if you are wondering it is not a "defect" on the Planetes. They used to have tubing in an old style but no longer have tubes the way they are made now.

. Pliage has never used tubes.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Guys my longchamp bag off ebay turned up today and I am most certain its a fake.

It just doesnt have the feel of a nice expensive bag.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300374527895&_trksid=p2761.l1259

Ive asked for  are fund stating that I think its fake but is there anyway I can be sure?

Please help!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Handbag_Whore* you can always take it to an authorized Longchamp retailer to have them verify the bag. Retailers in your area can be found on the Longchamp website.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ I agree, take to a boutique is only official way. If you can take more photos, I can tell you more why it is real. Show me the lining and the tags inside.

It's real. I don't understand why you think it is fake.  Vintage line is made with *cowhide*. Maybe you prefer the "nice expensive bags" made with *calfhide*. You get what you pay for.   Here is the link for info:
http://www.longchamp.com/en/faq/lon...291.html&parent=284&current=produits&node=278


----------



## Handbag_Whore

My camera is not picking up the detail  -  i will try and upload some later.
This is what it has:

1. longhchamp tag that says "made in morocco"
2. A plastic tag under the tag above saying: 0643834 NAM KNG/03  2929139005 with 2 washing symbols
3. Zips say "longchamp" on them but exterior buckles dont


How does this all sound ?


----------



## ballet_russe

That is 100% perfect!  buckles don't always have logo. for example, my Legende doesn't have any logo on the buckes anywhere. 

The tags are perfect. Not all Longchamp is made in France. The other countries I know of for Longchamp are China, Tunisia, and Morocco. Real bags from recent collections have 2 tags. One is leather and has the Longchamp logo, and the one under is clear plastic.

I have NEVER yet seen fake Longchamp of leather. I have also never seen a fake with tag inside.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

ok thanks ballet_russe!  
I had told the seller i thought it may be fake and she was pretty disgusted with me!! So sounds like i have the genuine article afterall! I better start enjoying my bag!
Thankyou so much...


----------



## cathy1228

Hi girls,

Please please help authenticate this bag. I'm just wondering as well how come some bags do not have tags inside? Thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

^ real 

Le Pliage totes dont have tags because the info is stamped on the leather.


----------



## renski

Hi Guys, can you please authenticate this bag that was a gift to me? Thanks!


----------



## bagnold

Hi, this forum is great, I have learned a lot about real and fake pliages and planetes today while looking for info about an ebay listing. I have also found this supplier's site describing bags that resemble longchamp le pliage: 
http://www.dhgate.com/newest-longch...idery/p-ff808081250bd25d012533c849570a35.html 
[embroidered bags]
and another page on the same supplier's site about plain bags:
http://www.dhgate.com/new-arrival-f...e-bag/p-ff808081259b57640125ac8a8ac44998.html
These pages have helped me verify a knockoff rather than authenticate a real longchamp.


----------



## joyoflife

Authentic?







Auction link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230419383884&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Joyoflife* It's from the Quadrille line. See if she'll send you more pics- especially from the interior and the tag inside (both sides)


----------



## joyoflife

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Joyoflife* It's from the Quadrille line. See if she'll send you more pics- especially from the interior and the tag inside (both sides)



Thank you. She e mailed an interior photo (navy cloth - perhaps nylon?) but no tag shots. I'm sure that she will do so upon request.


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> ^ real
> 
> Le Pliage totes dont have tags because the info is stamped on the leather.



sorry, but that is not true. Pliage do sometimes have tags. New ones have just plastic tags inside.

The bag is real, type L and bilberry in colour


----------



## ballet_russe

renski said:


> Hi Guys, can you please authenticate this bag that was a gift to me? Thanks!



real


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Joyoflife* It's from the Quadrille line. See if she'll send you more pics- especially from the interior and the tag inside (both sides)



i agree but I know for sure real, even without more pics


----------



## ricomb

I hope you can help me

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Longc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27add02e2a

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LEGEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bed3b8a


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real deals 



ricomb said:


> I hope you can help me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Longc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27add02e2a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LEGEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bed3b8a


----------



## ricomb

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both are real deals



thank you!


----------



## Justgold

I bought 2 longchamp le pliage totes recently and found that they were made in china - I debated whether to keep them since I got them on sale at a very reputable department store in the San Jose, CA area - then, I went to the same store later and they had the same ones but they were now made in France. So, I told the sales associate that I wanted to exchange them because I wanted the french ones if I was going to pay over $100 for each... I can't understand how Longchamp manufactures their stuff... same bags with one in China and one in France at the same price... crazy. I want the french stuff


----------



## hazeru

Hello, can someone tell me if this Sergeant Colonel bag is real? And if it's also a good buy 

Also, is there a difference in size between this and the large Planetes tote? These sizes are confusing me  Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

That is a real Sergeant Colonel.  The price seems decent to me, but that is up to you....

It is same size as the large "Shopping" style Planetes and Pliage totes.


----------



## ballet_russe

Justgold said:


> I bought 2 longchamp le pliage totes recently and found that they were made in china - I debated whether to keep them since I got them on sale at a very reputable department store in the San Jose, CA area - then, I went to the same store later and they had the same ones but they were now made in France. So, I told the sales associate that I wanted to exchange them because I wanted the french ones if I was going to pay over $100 for each... I can't understand how Longchamp manufactures their stuff... same bags with one in China and one in France at the same price... crazy. I want the french stuff



authentication questions only, please...... we already have many thread about your complaint


----------



## hazeru

ballet_russe said:


> That is a real Sergeant Colonel.  The price seems decent to me, but that is up to you....
> 
> It is same size as the large "Shopping" style Planetes and Pliage totes.



Thanks for the help, *ballet_russe*! Still haven't decided on what to get since the Eiffel at Nordies was out of navy, but this was one of the choices.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hi! I was visiting thrift stores with my aunt and I came across a bag that had the Longchamp zipper pull and caught my attention.
Here are the pics I've taken:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v353/bakeacookie/Longchamp/

Just wanted to know if it's authentic or not. If it is, my aunt says I can keep it to restore, if not, she'll go return it at the store and get something else. :]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ that is real


----------



## ballet_russe

hazeru said:


> Hello, can someone tell me if this Sergeant Colonel bag is real? And if it's also a good buy
> 
> Also, is there a difference in size between this and the large Planetes tote? These sizes are confusing me  Thanks.




I saw this at the boutique for much less today. It was 105 I think.


----------



## chrislovesbags

i think that its fake


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

chrislovesbags said:


> i think that its fake




 Me too. My reasoning is the 'Made in France' on the tag is curved and not straight and the pull chain has France ingraved instead of 1948. There are a few fake Longchamp leather bags out there- this is a better version of one I came across this weekend at a second hand vintage shop.


----------



## ballet_russe

chrislovesbags said:


> i think that its fake



you think what is fake?


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Me too. My reasoning is the 'Made in France' on the tag is curved and not straight and the pull chain has France ingraved instead of 1948. There are a few fake Longchamp leather bags out there- this is a better version of one I came across this weekend at a second hand vintage shop.



I have never seen a fake leather Longchamp... are you sure you were not just looking at a very old version?

I am not sure, what bag you are referring to? The zipper pull sometimes does say LONGCHAMP FRANCE instead of LONGCHAMP 1948, especially on older bags.


----------



## tulemar

What year did the fake purse market really take off?


----------



## ballet_russe

Knockoffs for Longchamp?  I don't know. the factories of China are very quick to produce fake. I saw my first fake Pliage around 4 years ago, but I am sure they existed years before that.


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Me too. My reasoning is the 'Made in France' on the tag is curved and not straight and the pull chain has France ingraved instead of 1948.



I still maintain it is authentic.  Here is the oldest Pliage I had. One side says Paris and the other says France.


----------



## bakeacookie

^^ That's what the zipper pull on mine is like. Paris on one side, France on the other. 

Thanks :] I'll keep the bag she gave me.


----------



## joyoflife

Around December 8th I posted a message in this forum requesting (and receiving) authentication on this Longchamp, which I received in the mail today. The bag is in good condition, true to the photos, but I am surprised to find that it does not seem to be made of leather. On the underside of the trim, I can see the fuzzy backing, typical to vinyl, and I can sort feel and hear the fuzziness when rubbing the rest of the bag's exterior against the interior lining. Is this normal? Also, there are no logo-ed zipper pulls, nor, as I mentioned in my original post, any interior logos or tags. 

Although I will always maintain a preference of leather over any other sort of material used in the manufacturing of a bag, this purse is nice. But I am having doubts over whether whether a vinyl bag is worth almost $400, and worse, if it's even an authentic Longchamp.

Please advise!






















PS. You'll note that in the last photo, the 'leather' looks particularly shiny, while the front panel actually has somewhat of a grain to it. The fabric is very flexible, soft, and lightweight in general. Thanks everyone.


----------



## joyoflife

^ I'm feeling a little optimistic, finding that the exterior material seems to hold creases and drape in a manner that I would expect from leather. I guess I don't have many finished leather bags - they are all rather natural looking so I'm not used to such a smooth texture. I think I may have had a panic-y false alarm because I am actually enjoying the bag. (And once before, when I received an obviously fake leather bag from eBay I was literally nauseous over it - but that is another story, which ended well, thank goodness.)

Having carried the bag around today, I find that I am not revolted by it. I think that the fuzzy scratchy sound (occurring when I rub the lining and exterior together) is indeed from the lining as no such sound is present when I rub the exterior material against itself. I also noted on one of my leather bags that the trim appears to have the same fabric backing as noted on this Longchamp. Also, the zipper used is a French brand (Prestil) so that is a favourable sign, as well.

Any opinions?


----------



## ballet_russe

joyoflife said:


> Around December 8th I posted a message in this forum requesting (and receiving) authentication on this Longchamp, which I received in the mail today. The bag is in good condition, true to the photos, but I am surprised to find that it does not seem to be made of leather. On the underside of the trim, I can see the fuzzy backing, typical to vinyl, and I can sort feel and hear the fuzziness when rubbing the rest of the bag's exterior against the interior lining. Is this normal? Also, there are no logo-ed zipper pulls, nor, as I mentioned in my original post, any interior logos or tags.



what you have is a vintage bag. (That's why it's details are much different from the current LM line.) It is probably from the 70s or from the 80s and was sold only in Asia I believe.   There are usually no logo or tags on the old vintage bags. Why do you think it is not leather?


----------



## seastar08

hi dearies, pls help me with these longchamp bags found them over ebay. thank you in advance  

1. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404498910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250560698293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3. http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-LONGCH...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item33592082bb

4. http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-LONGCHAMP-B...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3efbe45f15

 more power


----------



## joyoflife

Ballet_Russe, when I initially received the bag and pulled it out of the box, it felt so slick and lightweight that I immediately felt skeptical. The trim had that fuzzy vinyl backing and it sounded like the exterior did as well (see  my little bit of quoted info below). I think my fears are unfounded, however. After carrying the bag around yesterday, I found it to drape and crease like leather, and I'm quite pleased with it in general. Also, when rubbing the exterior against itself, it doesn't have that fuzzy feel experienced when rubbing the exterior and interior together. I'm just not accustomed to such smooth, finished leathers, so to speak. I'm used to heavier leather that is more grainy and textured. The bag is really in impeccable condition, and I'm actually quite happy with it. I just expected it to be a little more substantial.

'On its underside leather will be very obvious and look like a suede. Vinyl will have a woven or fuzzy fabric background. If you cannot get to the back, you can try the pinch test. Pinch some of the material between your fingers and rub the backsides together. If you have discriminating feel, the vinyl will be more slippery than the leather (if you can imagine rubbing the above described two surfaces together).' (This is something I was aware of prior to this situation but double-checked myself online.)


----------



## ballet_russe

seastar08 said:


> hi dearies, pls help me with these longchamp bags found them over ebay. thank you in advance
> 
> more power



   
all are authentic Pliage.


----------



## concordancevr

seastar08 said:


> hi dearies, pls help me with these longchamp bags found them over ebay. thank you in advance
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404498910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250560698293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTHENTIC-LONGCH...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item33592082bb
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-LONGCHAMP-B...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3efbe45f15
> 
> more power



hi! i now have 3 longchamp pliage bags (in 3 different sizes haha) and those appear to be genuine, the only thing is I'd want to see the stamp on the leather flap and close-ups of the snap buttons and the embossed horse and horseman on the front. the tags should be thick and not flimsy and if "brand new" usually have a longchamp white (at least mine was) tissue paper wrapping it.  

-veronica


----------



## ballet_russe

concordancevr said:


> hi! i now have 3 longchamp pliage bags (in 3 different sizes haha) and those appear to be genuine, the only thing is I'd want to see the stamp on the leather flap and close-ups of the snap buttons and the embossed horse and horseman on the front. the tags should be thick and not flimsy and if "brand new" usually have a longchamp white (at least mine was) tissue paper wrapping it.
> 
> -veronica



veronica, thank you but beware that top of the snap and embossing of horseman are not enough. The counterfeiters are getting very good at copying the logo and hardware. (used bags will not come with tag.)

I am sure those in question are genuine without the close-ups. There are other details I look for, that are OK in the photos.


----------



## ballet_russe

for example, these are surely fake even before the closeup 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2558423407
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PLIAG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a03e93602
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-M...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a03fbea9b
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Longchamp-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9265e6a


----------



## seastar08

ballet_russe said:


> veronica, thank you but beware that top of the snap and embossing of horseman are not enough. The counterfeiters are getting very good at copying the logo and hardware. (used bags will not come with tag.)
> 
> I am sure those in question are genuine without the close-ups. There are other details I look for, that are OK in the photos.




THANK YOU SOO MUCH FOR THE REPLY!


----------



## concordancevr

ballet_russe said:


> veronica, thank you but beware that top of the snap and embossing of horseman are not enough. The counterfeiters are getting very good at copying the logo and hardware. (used bags will not come with tag.)
> 
> I am sure those in question are genuine without the close-ups. There are other details I look for, that are OK in the photos.



yikes! i had no idea. those posted fakes are horrible. the material of the pliage totes should not wrinkle so terribly and look so -- cheap. as for the hardware, that's amazing, but how can we tell??   ive just gone to the longchamp stores in paris and then in this small city off lake geneva in switzerland to buy 2  of the ones i have, the third i bought from delfino shop in new york. can we simply not rely on ebay auctions and instead only buy from legitimate retailers?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ you can use ebay (I buy bags from past seasons there) but if you cannot tell fake from the real, please ask here for help.

i do not want to give away all the details which show whether it is real or fake because that will help counterfeiters. (I think Megs said once in the Authenticate forum, that it is good to keep some things secret... )


----------



## sportypup282

Hi I just recieved an "authentic" LongChamp bag on ebay and doubting on the authenticity.. Im not sure if LongChamp really does this but the front button is a golden color and the round zipper is bronze. Can they do both and it will be authentic or is this just fake?
Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

sportypup282 said:


> Hi I just recieved an "authentic" LongChamp bag on ebay and doubting on the authenticity.. Im not sure if LongChamp really does this but the front button is a golden color and the round zipper is bronze. Can they do both and it will be authentic or is this just fake?
> Thanks!



Please, if you want me to authenticate I need a link to the auction or photos.

Yes what you say is possible. If you will search tpf, you will find that there are posts saying how snaps are always gold and zipper hardware color depends on the bag style


----------



## sportypup282

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250552838540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

This is what I bought on ebay a few weeks ago. Im not sure if its real.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Sportypup282*- It's real. 


This one is an obvious fake!


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Sportypup282*- It's real.
> 
> 
> This one is an obvious fake!



agree for sportypup282 

agree on the fake too!   plastic wrapped handles are a red flag

here's my fakeroos of the day


dozens and dozens of coin purses!
cosmetic bag


----------



## blah123

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Long-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae93ed10

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513819293&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

yes? no? thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

blah123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Long-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae93ed10


NO!   This is a terrible fake. Please report it to ebay. That style never came in black.



blah123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513819293&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Good!   That style is from the collection called _Galatée_ and it is from a few years ago. It is no longer produced.


----------



## blah123

you scared the pants of me...forgot which order I'd put the links in and had already bid on the leather one...and go me, I thought the other was a fake, Thanks for confirming


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The Galatée was last produced in 2007.  Now if I could only find it over here for that price so my wallet has a matching bag.


----------



## seastar08

kindly authenticate pls. the pictures are blurry but i already sent a msg asking for clearer pics incase it's not enough. 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LARGE-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item335938ed7f


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please post again when the better pictures are up. picture 1 looks real but probably stolen from another seller. 2 makes me concerned.   3 is too blurry to tell.


----------



## ballet_russe

seastar08 said:


> kindly authenticate pls. the pictures are blurry but i already sent a msg asking for clearer pics incase it's not enough.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LARGE-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item335938ed7f



I recommend you not bid. The bag doesn't look right and I found the original auction from where the main photo was stolen.


----------



## seastar08

ballet_russe said:


> I recommend you not bid. The bag doesn't look right and I found the original auction from where the main photo was stolen.


  omg! thank you soo much for the help ballet_russe... shame on that seller..


----------



## seastar08

hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this bag that i found 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/longchamp-pink-o...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3a56ccf84f

 for your patience


----------



## ballet_russe

seastar08 said:


> hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this bag that i found
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/longchamp-pink-o...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3a56ccf84f
> 
> for your patience



authentic


----------



## hazeru

Hi! Is this the real thing?  

Longchamp Art Deco Tote


----------



## kciparrish




----------



## ballet_russe

hazeru said:


> Hi! Is this the real thing?
> 
> Longchamp Art Deco Tote



yes  it is the Deco design from 2008


----------



## ballet_russe

kciparrish said:


>



yes that is an authentic Roseau tote   the design of the handles is such that it is from at least a few years ago


----------



## ballet_russe

for your amusement, some nominations for the knockoff Longchamp Le Pliage hall of shame   don't bid on this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255863e768

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Purse...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9de9b495

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Long-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aea979ff

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Pink-Long-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aeb5cf35

http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Longchamp...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b95a8f8f


----------



## kciparrish

ballet_russe said:


> yes that is an authentic Roseau tote  the design of the handles is such that it is from at least a few years ago


 

 thank you!


----------



## hazeru

ballet_russe said:


> yes  it is the Deco design from 2008



Thanks! Too bad that I can't bid, though. Boo.


----------



## c0uture

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270520134269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1792wt_1167 .. I see the logo on the leather part in the last picture but it's very hard to see & I had to squint

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-ltd-edition-Pliage-mini-duffel-blue-teal-bag_W0QQitemZ270512082243QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbc6cd43#ht_2305wt_1167

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

c0uture said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...34269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1792wt_1167 .. I see the logo on the leather part in the last picture but it's very hard to see & I had to squint
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-ltd-e...H_Handbags?hash=item3efbc6cd43#ht_2305wt_1167
> 
> Thanks!



  these are both limited edition Pliage bags from a few years ago


----------



## blah123

this person has bunches of pliages listed...are they real?

http://myworld.ebay.com/yushi1234777/


----------



## bakeacookie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca995a683 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-New-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335989eba9

are any of these authentic?


----------



## blah123

I'm clearly no expert (since I'm also asking about the 2nd bag), but the fact that the 1st seller says basically "ask me no questions", that just screams fraud in progress to me


----------



## bakeacookie

Oops. Missed that line. But I'll keep that in mind. I probably would avoid that seller then. Thanks for pointing that out to me. I'm such a newbie on ebay.


----------



## hazeru

Need help with another bag again, heh:

Here is the item.

TIA! :okay:


----------



## ballet_russe

hazeru said:


> Need help with another bag again, heh:
> 
> Here is the item.
> 
> TIA! :okay:



 nice find. This is a vintage bag from I think the 70s or 80s. This design was produced only for Asia.  I cannot remember the exact name of that pattern, it is variation on LM design.


----------



## ballet_russe

blah123 said:


> this person has bunches of pliages listed...are they real?
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/yushi1234777/



 those are all authentic bags


----------



## ballet_russe

bakeacookie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca995a683
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-New-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335989eba9
> 
> are any of these authentic?



as i say above, yes this seller has authentic items


----------



## ballet_russe

blah123 said:


> this person has bunches of pliages listed...are they real?
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/yushi1234777/



i maintain all the bags shown are real  but it is strange, that this seller has the same bags and same photos. Either it is 1 seller, 2 IDs, or one is stealing photos from the other?

http://shop.ebay.com/laura_fin/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## hazeru

ballet_russe said:


> nice find. This is a vintage bag from I think the 70s or 80s. This design was produced only for Asia.  I cannot remember the exact name of that pattern, it is variation on LM design.



Interesting. 

Thanks again. ^^


----------



## bagaholic85

^^thats a really cool design! the leather looks amazing on that vintage bag.  i know on longchamp's site the current LM collection has a little blurb saying that they re-launched the line from the early 70's


----------



## ballet_russe

hazeru said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Thanks again. ^^



You are welcome. Why so sceptical? 

I looked it up in my Longchamp book now. The pattern is called "Shadow" and it is circa 1979.


----------



## keilei

some one help me please?is it an authentic longhchamp Le Pliage?
i got it from Ebay ,it's new with out tag so im not sure about the authenticity.












the sewing is not equal on both side


----------



## ballet_russe

keilei said:


> some one help me please?is it an authentic longhchamp Le Pliage?
> i got it from Ebay ,it's new with out tag so im not sure about the authenticity.



absolutely authentic 
you are too picky on the stitches. tough customer, haha!


----------



## keilei

ballet_russe said:


> absolutely authentic
> you are too picky on the stitches. tough customer, haha!


 
Haha thanks.. its my first longchamp bag + first time buy stuff from Ebay..
But im so happy~! Thanks alot!


----------



## ballet_russe

Since eBay authentication seems popular lately, here is a fake alert. These are all "repeat offenders" of selling knockoff Pliage.   I have reported but no luck.

*kelseychristmas *- http://completed.shop.ebay.com/kels....l1313&_sop=10&LH_Complete=1&_odkw=&_osacat=0

*blargsz *- http://shop.ebay.com/blargsz/m.html...t=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=0

*5footway* - http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Red-Long-Ch...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aed7b386


----------



## mrqx2

This seller seems to sell a lot of Le Pliages, they seem to look good, but I just wanted to double check:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9547be7

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9547d42

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f8e04c9

Also, what colors are the green and light blue ones?

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

mrqx2 said:


> This seller seems to sell a lot of Le Pliages, they seem to look good, but I just wanted to double check:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9547be7
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b9547d42
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f8e04c9
> 
> Also, what colors are the green and light blue ones?
> 
> Thanks!



    all good

I do not know the color name, and I think they are from 2 seasons ago.


----------



## hazeru

ballet_russe said:


> You are welcome. Why so sceptical?
> 
> I looked it up in my Longchamp book now. The pattern is called "Shadow" and it is circa 1979.



I was just worried cos the pics were a little blurry and dark. I did ask for more pics after the bag was deemed authentic. It looks very nice. ^^


----------



## hollyyih

Can someone authenticate this Longchamp le Pliage shopper large size in BILBERRY

This is my first longchamp, so i'm no expert, but it looks good to me.  But just wanted to confer w/ my TPFers 























BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

hollyyih said:


> Can someone authenticate this Longchamp le Pliage shopper large size in BILBERRY
> 
> This is my first longchamp, so i'm no expert, but it looks good to me.  But just wanted to confer w/ my TPFers
> 
> BIG THANKS!!!



 authentic


----------



## blah123

couple more eBay checks:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130361655692&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170436921651&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## ballet_russe

^ blah123,   both good.

If unsure, please do check. I see lots of fakes of Pliage bags and cosmetic pouches on EBay right now when I checked on yours. Most of them are new (but fake!!!)


----------



## styledbyher

can someone authenticate this please:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Longchamp-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced663570

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LONGCHAMP-Pl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbab1ba5


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 




jacmarcella said:


> can someone authenticate this please:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Longchamp-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced663570
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LONGCHAMP-Pl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbab1ba5


----------



## twochubbycheeks

kindly check if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-B...s=63&clkid=7575137144397958748#ht_3954wt_1165

TIA~


----------



## ballet_russe

twochubbycheeks said:


> kindly check if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-B...s=63&clkid=7575137144397958748#ht_3954wt_1165
> 
> TIA~



authentic


----------



## yanoone1

Hi.... Have anyone of you seen a stamping like this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ballet_russe

Yes. That is the briefcase style bag, "DOCS" like for documents.


----------



## yanoone1

Thanks


----------



## pialov

hello, i just want to ask, if its possible the zipper is gray and the buttons are gold for a le pliage tote bag? thanks. i just bought one from a friend and i just noticed that now.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Yes it is possible. 



pialov said:


> hello, i just want to ask, if its possible the zipper is gray and the buttons are gold for a le pliage tote bag? thanks. i just bought one from a friend and i just noticed that now.


----------



## seastar08

hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-LONGCHAMP-P...mQQptZPH_Women_s_Clothing?hash=item3ca9efdad2

http://cgi.ebay.ph/auth-LONGCHAMP-H...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item1e5a5885aa

http://cgi.ebay.ph/les-pliages-long...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item414cd6a7d2


----------



## gorilla01

Hi there, can someone tell me if this is an authentic Longchamp?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280460542857&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

seastar08 said:


> hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks



seastar08, all are real Longchamp pliage


----------



## ballet_russe

gorilla01 said:


> Hi there, can someone tell me if this is an authentic Longchamp?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280460542857&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



yes that is authentic. Although it is quite old.


----------



## gorilla01

ballet_russe said:


> yes that is authentic. Although it is quite old.


 
Thank you so much!!  Gratefully appreciated!!


----------



## zat08

Hi. can anyone tell me if this is an authentic longchamp (planetes) bag? Thanks http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436252285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

zat08 said:


> Hi. can anyone tell me if this is an authentic longchamp (planetes) bag? Thanks http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200436252285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It is not a planetes bag. Planetes have smooth leather (like the patent leather but shinyness depends on the season) that matches the nylon.

It seems to be a old limited edition pliage.


----------



## zat08

ballet_russe said:


> It is not a planetes bag. Planetes have smooth leather (like the patent leather but shinyness depends on the season) that matches the nylon.
> 
> It seems to be a old limited edition pliage.


 
Alright. Thanks!


----------



## luvmybags71

This LC is authentic.  I have bought from them before and they don't sell fakes.  And they give refund if you don't like.


----------



## cmbm

Hi! I need help with this bag if its authentic...just want to make sure before I purchase. Thanks!  

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-black-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item439d303f93


----------



## ballet_russe

cmbm said:


> Hi! I need help with this bag if its authentic...just want to make sure before I purchase. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-black-...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item439d303f93



good


----------



## cmbm

ballet_russe said:


> good



Thanks so much for your help


----------



## seastar08

hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270530933750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250581897535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160405271431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All three are good 



seastar08 said:


> hi again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270530933750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250581897535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160405271431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jwolt

I also just got a le pliage off ebay.  It looks authentic to my untrained eye, 
but the tag says China (although I know some are made in China instead of France), and the listing said NWT and it did not come with any tags...so I want to verify   TIA!
Also - sorry for the terrible quality photos!

Oops.  Having trouble attaching.  Will have to update later.


----------



## jwolt

Ok here are the pictures.  Again excuse my technical difficulties and photos


----------



## ballet_russe

^ jwolt, your bag is authentic.  And it looks new to me.

Please use the search on tPF, you will find discussion already that some Pliage are made in China.  I won't discuss here, since this is the thread for authenticate (better to keep chatter-free).


----------



## jwolt

ballet_russe said:


> ^ jwolt, your bag is authentic.  And it looks new to me.
> 
> Please use the search on tPF, you will find discussion already that some Pliage are made in China.  I won't discuss here, since this is the thread for authenticate (better to keep chatter-free).



Thank you so much for authenticating!


----------



## Longchampfan01

Hi,
I'm new to longchamp but already a fan (hence my purse forum name!). I have just won this one on ebay. Please can someone let me know if it is authentic. I think it is quite an old style and it is used:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220557079911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Longchampfan01

Hi again,

I've just seen this one as well. Not bid yet.
Please can you let me know what you think about this one as well. Much appreciated.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250580453884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

Longchampfan01, both are authentic.   

The first is a special edition of Le Pliage from several years ago. The second is from the collection called "Quadrille".


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it matters to you, I'd ask the seller for a picture of the tag inside the bag. There is a good possiblity that it was made in China. It's  still an origonal Longchamp bag, but some just prefer to buy Made in France bags. 



Longchampfan01 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've just seen this one as well. Not bid yet.
> Please can you let me know what you think about this one as well. Much appreciated.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250580453884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Longchampfan01

Hi,

Thank you ballet_russe and CHLongchamp for your quick responses. They really helped


----------



## mayasyl

Could you please help to authenticate this le pliage?

Seller: magickennyko
Id number: 110495634195
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110495634195

Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## ballet_russe

^ good that is authentic


----------



## mayasyl

thanks ballet_russe ^_^


----------



## luci.k

hi
are these fake?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Le-...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item439d898fce
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Le-...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item439d898d7a
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Le-...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item439d89889e

thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ no all of them are real.    authentic!

but do be careful because I am seeing fakes on US ebay right now.


----------



## luci.k

thankyou!!


----------



## luci.k

hi how bout these?
http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b14440282
thanks!!


----------



## luci.k

o! nvm i think the site says it is fake..


----------



## bob crunkhouse

Hey Authenticators, what's the verdict on this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....596820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks for your time!


----------



## ballet_russe

luci.k said:


> hi how bout these?
> http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b14440282
> thanks!!



ai, those are all FAKE.  Please report them to Yahoo as counterfeit.


----------



## ballet_russe

bob crunkhouse said:


> Hey Authenticators, what's the verdict on this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....596820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks for your time!



this is the LONGCHAMP thread.


----------



## mayasyl

ballet_russe, 

could you please help to see these le pliage?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320493800877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260559629568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250586783022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you in advance ^_^


----------



## ballet_russe

^ hi! all good    

Genearlly, if you buy on ebay do look closely. When I look now, half the Longchamp cosmetic bags sold there are FAKE, and I see more fake Pliage too.


----------



## mayasyl

How about this le pliage?
I won the auction 
I think it is ok
hope it is authentic

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110497681174


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes auth.


----------



## mayasyl

*Ballet_Russe*, could you please see this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...QQptZMen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item3caaab79fe

The price is very affordable. Is it authentic?
The location is Hongkong, I still consider whether I dare or not to buy it


----------



## ballet_russe

^ that is authentic.


----------



## Atalie

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Longchamp-mustar...WH_Handbags?hash=item3efd62b7f4#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## redney

Welcome. Please repost on the Longchamp authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html


----------



## ballet_russe

Atalie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Longchamp-mustar...WH_Handbags?hash=item3efd62b7f4#ht_500wt_1182



^ authentic


----------



## Atalie

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270539077620&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## ballet_russe

^ above already


----------



## ballet_russe

hall of shame: beware of this seller!  They have obvious fakes. PM if you want to know why, but it should be simple. Please help report if you want.

mrandmrsthang -- http://shop.ebay.com/mrandmrsthang/m.html


----------



## seastar08

i again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks  

http://cgi.ebay.ph/longchamp-shoppi...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item20afcb8009
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411126862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real.



seastar08 said:


> i again ms. russe kindly authenticate this longchamp many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/longchamp-shoppi...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item20afcb8009
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411126862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## seastar08

thankyou soo much for the fast reply


----------



## jazzlights

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both are real.



I think the 2nd link (red large le pliage) is fake. All my le pliage totes have "made in china/france" written on the clear plastic tag inside. The one in the photo does not. I could be wrong though since I've only bought from airports and saks/nordstrom.


----------



## jazzlights

I think the 2nd link (red large le pliage) is fake. All my le pliage totes have "made in china/france" written on the clear plastic tag inside. The one in the photo does not. I could be wrong though since I've only bought from airports and Saks/Nordstrom.


----------



## mayasyl

I bought Longchamp Le Pliage from ebay
Everything look good
But the emboss looks suspicious 
It is not appear clearly, the horse leg are not visible!
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?
Here are the pics, I hope clear enough
I took it with my blackberry


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. I have a similar tag inside my Veau Foulonné. The made in France is stamped on the outside of the bag. I'd say that red Le Pliage is from 2006.



jazzlights said:


> I think the 2nd link (red large le pliage) is fake. All my le pliage totes have "made in china/france" written on the clear plastic tag inside. The one in the photo does not. I could be wrong though since I've only bought from airports and saks/nordstrom.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Mayasyl* your bag is real.


----------



## mayasyl

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Mayasyl* your bag is real.



Fiuhhhh 
Thanks CHLongchamp,
At first, I doubt because the horse emboss is not clear
The leg is invisible only the body of the horse
So I thought, it is fake
I'm glad if it is authentic


----------



## ballet_russe

jazzlights said:


> I think the 2nd link (red large le pliage) is fake. All my le pliage totes have "made in china/france" written on the clear plastic tag inside. The one in the photo does not. I could be wrong though since I've only bought from airports and Saks/Nordstrom.



CHLongchamp was right. It is authentic. The plastic tag has changed over the years. Several years ago, Longchamp pliage have no plastic tag at all.


----------



## luci.k

hi! is this real?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-LES...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a054bf20a
thx!


----------



## ballet_russe

luci.k said:


> hi! is this real?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-LES...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a054bf20a
> thx!



that is fake.  please, report it to ebay. 

(and anyone else who reads this, please help report.  thanks)


----------



## mayasyl

Ballet_Russe or anyone,
I had posted in the previous page and *CHLongchamp* said that my bag is real

Actually I'm happy but still curious
Why my bag don't have clear emboss like my others Longchamp
I mean, the legs of the horse are not visible. Only part of the body.
Is it only my bag or few real longchamp also have inconsistent emboss (the emboss only half??)
Fyi, It is made in China, not France
Is it because poor quality control or what? can somebody explain?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is real as CHLongchamp said.. 

Please note, the new style bags have the logo raised up like yours. The photo is not very clear but I do see the back leg of the horse. The old style the embossing was pressed down into the leather and looks more clear.

There are other clues the bag is certainly real but I do not like to give too much detail. It helps the fake producers, if I tell everything.


----------



## mayasyl

Thanks Ballet_Russe
I had brought the bag to the store in my country
They said, the leather is authentic, however, they suspicious about the code in plastic tag. Because it is indicate the older season with different style. 
But, since I love the color and your statement very encourage me, I'll keep this lovely bag.

Btw, I won (again) this big le pliage. I think it is authentic
What do you think ^_^

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220566662110


----------



## Ingkaphak

Hello,
I bought it from internet and i think this bag was real when i got it.
But some of my friend told me that my bag is fake. I feel really bad.
Can you help me look at it? 

She said that she think this bag is fake because on the plastic tag inside look fake,because the plastic tag don't tell anything about where the bag made in from.
And she told me more about zipper pull are look fake too ,because between jockey and horse
There is no something to hold like she have.

Please tell me something about this bag is real or fake?
Thank you so much.


----------



## luci.k

hi!

is this real? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Pli...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2305ef03bf

thanks so much!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

* mayasyl* your pink bag is real


*Ingkaphak* yours is also real- it's made in France (stamp says so  )

*luci.k* that one also looks real. S


----------



## Ingkaphak

Please, Last question.
At my photo....why there is no rein for the jockey on my longchamp logo like my friend have?
She still told me that my bag is fake

Thank you so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

Ingkaphak said:


> Please, Last question.
> At my photo....why there is no rein for the jockey on my longchamp logo like my friend have?
> She still told me that my bag is fake
> 
> Thank you so much!



Wow, good attention to detail!  Both your bag and her bag are real. No need to worry. 

I just checked and I also have bags with both. The right one is newer style. The left with no rein is a older style.  I can also tell your bag is older (probably 2-5 years old) by the logo on the flap.


----------



## luci.k

hi,

is this real?

http://hk.f2.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/b14777858

thx!


----------



## ballet_russe

luci.k said:


> hi,
> 
> is this real?
> 
> XXXXXX
> 
> thx!



not real! Please, report the seller to Yahoo.


----------



## luci.k

hi thanks guys!
but just wondering
u guys said this was real
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Plia...item2305ef03bf
im just wondering whether this is 'small' or 'medium'? there are size dimensions in the description but im not sure what size those dimensions fit to... 
thx!


----------



## luci.k

oops wrong link this is the one im asking about:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423405503
thx again!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Have the seller give you a closer picture of the bag. From a distance it looks ok, but better safe than sorry.



luci.k said:


> oops wrong link this is the one im asking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423405503
> thx again!


----------



## ballet_russe

luci.k said:


> oops wrong link this is the one im asking about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150423405503
> thx again!



It is medium ("shopping" style).  It looks real to me  but more pics cannot hurt.


----------



## starchild

can you please authenticate for me..

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Vinta...H_Handbags?hash=item2305f44ce5#ht_8362wt_1352

thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

looks authentic  Nice find!  I have never seen that style before in canvas. (it is the old LM collection, from the 70s or 80s and was sold in Asia only).  The pattern is called "shadow"


----------



## michlhw

over time i've realised that longchamps are easy to fake cuz firstly, it's made of nylon, which is a cheap material that is easy for fakers to get hold of; secondly, the shape isn't hard to reproduce. 

I've learnt the hard way after being given a couple by family friends who bought them from hong kong.  upsetting ::C 

i've learnt to take note of the embossing and length (even thickness!) of the leather strap for the le pliage ones!  i know there are different strap lengths so i would suggest you go to their official site and estimate from there!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I know this was a limited series a while back with the shopping girl. Just wanted a second opinion Ballet Russe 

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...sche-les-pliages-mit-stickerei/v/an602200882/


----------



## ballet_russe

^ this is FAKE   Please report it

It never came in that color. Only pale pink, white and sky blue.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Thanks! I knew it just didnt look 'right'.




ballet_russe said:


> ^ this is FAKE   Please report it
> 
> It never came in that color. Only pale pink, white and sky blue.


----------



## loveosky

Please forgive me if I am not posting it correctly. I am new at this. Thanks!  
I am interested in these two longchamp bags? are those real?
the red one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b570504

and the pink one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efdafbe90


----------



## kyokyo

hi ballet,

this is regarding the post at http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fake-longchamp-bid-over-100-makes-me-cringe-297201.html#post14681964

xxx

thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

kyokyo said:


> hi ballet,
> 
> this is regarding the post at http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...-100-makes-me-cringe-297201.html#post14681964
> 
> please pm me at XXXXXXXXX
> 
> thanks



do not post your email address.

The bag is fake. Where did you buy it?  Please report it to eBay and post the link. I cannot tell you exactly why it is fake but there are many things wrong with it.


----------



## ballet_russe

loveosky said:


> Please forgive me if I am not posting it correctly. I am new at this. Thanks!
> I am interested in these two longchamp bags? are those real?
> the red one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b570504
> 
> and the pink one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efdafbe90



the red is real 

the pink is a Longchamp Planete bag and real


----------



## luci.k

hi! thx for ur help 
i think this i real:
http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com...ion/1123363418

is it? hope im right


----------



## ballet_russe

your link doesn't work, luci.k


----------



## luci.k

oops.. here it is again 

http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1123363418

thx


----------



## ballet_russe

^ I cannot tell by those photos. I would ask for a picture of the inside and of the heat stamp.


----------



## loveosky

ballet_russe said:


> the red is real
> 
> the pink is a Longchamp Planete bag and real




Thanks so much, ballet


----------



## starchild

hi ballet_russe

do u know when longchamp started using their logo as part of their zipper? thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

I do not know.  I do know Le Pliage collection has always had the logo on the zipper.

If you have a question about a specific bag please, post here.


----------



## starchild

ballet_russe said:


> I do not know.  I do know Le Pliage collection has always had the logo on the zipper.
> 
> If you have a question about a specific bag please, post here.



its the vintage speedy from post 467.. as i can see from joyoflife's vintage speedy her zipper differ from this bag.. just wondering


----------



## ballet_russe

Some vintage bags do not.

Her bag has already been authenticated.


----------



## mayasyl

Hi, 

Could you please look at this cabas?
Thanks ^_^

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-Le-...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3cab87b529

and this medium le pliage:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-Le-...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a591fac7e


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*mayasyl*
Both bags are real


----------



## beckystrawberry

hi,
im new here.. can anyone help me to verify this longchamp le pliege S tote are aultentic or fake ? 
bought it from ebay last 3 months ago from this ebay seller http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444081968


































p/s : those pic above are taken by me from my mobile

kindly advise  thanks~


----------



## beckystrawberry

ballet_russe said:


> I still maintain it is authentic.  Here is the oldest Pliage I had. One side says Paris and the other says France.
> 
> View attachment 987018



hi dear.. i wanna ask when is the year there put this logo on the zipper ?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is authentic 

I do not know what year but I guess your bag is at least 5 years old because of various details.


----------



## beckystrawberry

Thank's ballet_russe 

finally i had my answer which is this bag is AULTHENTIC!!!! 

THANK U SO MUCH~~~


----------



## lillypilly

Hi,
I'm just curious as I just noticed that the logo hardware is upside down  in the photograph.

Do authentic bags have their logos like that? 






mayasyl said:


> Ballet_Russe or anyone,
> I had posted in the previous page and *CHLongchamp* said that my bag is real
> 
> Actually I'm happy but still curious
> Why my bag don't have clear emboss like my others Longchamp
> I mean, the legs of the horse are not visible. Only part of the body.
> Is it only my bag or few real longchamp also have inconsistent emboss (the emboss only half??)
> Fyi, It is made in China, not France
> Is it because poor quality control or what? can somebody explain?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ they do not align the snap perfectly. (if you search, we have discussed this before). if it bothersome, you can turn the snap.


----------



## lillypilly

Thank You so much for your reply ballet_russe  

is this one authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140390718431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Lillypilly* The kiwi bag is real.


----------



## ochie

can somebody pls authenticate these for me? 
thanks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-Les-Plages-orange-shopping-tote-bag-purse_W0QQitemZ130379108341QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5b334ff5#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Ochie* It's real


----------



## mayasyl

Hai,

Can someone tell me, what color is the lining for Le Pliage Garance
Is it white?
Sorry if I posted in wrong thread


----------



## ochie

*CH-*-don't you need more pictures? how did you know its authentic?thank you! 
can somebody pls authenticate this for me? thanks in advance..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Pink-New_W0QQitemZ250608787924QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8956686006223841417#ht_3560wt_1167


----------



## lillypilly

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Lillypilly* The kiwi bag is real.



Thank you CHLongchamp .  It's a relieve as i had been searching for this for a long time. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Can someone please help me authenticate this one too please?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300411615068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Mayasyl* Le Pliage Garance I believe has beige lining. If I'm wrong Ballet Russe will correct me  

*Lillypilly* that LM Le Pliage is real. 

*ochie* the pink tote is real. Cant go into details on how I know, but it is.


----------



## pepeskl

are they all real longchamp?
i check the original website..this model with badges..espeically the badge with an arrow thro the heart is from top to down....but this two having an arrow from down to top!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465627404&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

http://cgi.ebay.de/Longchamp-Tasche...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item4cee92c30b

would be happy to hear advice from experts  !! Thanks !!

P


----------



## pepeskl

Hi here is also another one ...does it look real enough!?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Longchamp-Le-Pli...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item27b0a85a0b

thanks a lot  

greetings from Germany !

P


----------



## Jasmin4

hi i was wondering if this longchamp is a real or a fake one?
thanks a lot for your help!
cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=320509784189


----------



## Jasmin4

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320509784189&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

pepeskl said:


> Hi here is also another one ...does it look real enough!?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Longchamp-Le-Pli...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item27b0a85a0b
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> greetings from Germany !
> 
> P



that is real. It is from the "Arc en Ceil" collection several years ago.


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Mayasyl* Le Pliage Garance I believe has beige lining. If I'm wrong Ballet Russe will correct me
> 
> *Lillypilly* that LM Le Pliage is real.
> 
> *ochie* the pink tote is real. Cant go into details on how I know, but it is.



i agree times 3


----------



## ballet_russe

pepeskl said:


> are they all real longchamp?
> i check the original website..this model with badges..espeically the badge with an arrow thro the heart is from top to down....but this two having an arrow from down to top!!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170465627404&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Longchamp-Tasche...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item4cee92c30b
> 
> would be happy to hear advice from experts  !! Thanks !!
> 
> P



I think the second is good  but I do not know what to say about the direction of the arrow.  I also see on the longchamp.com site that it is not consistent (navy is up, brown is down as they show it)

the first I do not know..... I think it is OK but some things concern me. Can you ask for close-up of the front and back of the snap?


----------



## ballet_russe

Jasmin4 said:


> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320509784189&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Jasmin4, the bag shown in the photos are real


----------



## Jasmin4

thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## t0r0van

pls help me authenticate these

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BRAND-NEW-Lo...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item3a597651ba

and

http://pbckt.com/sB.dW75

thx all


----------



## ballet_russe

t0r0van said:


> pls help me authenticate these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BRAND-NEW-Lo...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item3a597651ba
> 
> and
> 
> http://pbckt.com/sB.dW75
> 
> thx all



both real


----------



## ochie

*CH, Ballet_russe-* thanks!


----------



## t0r0van

thx for the last comments...
this seller is selling brand new as claimed 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270558282893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
is this authentic?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ this is a stock photo, so there is no way to know from the photo. Ask for the photos of the actual bag.  it is very strange there are no seller's own photos.

I would not bid, if I were you.   The low price and lack of photos makes me very suspicious.


----------



## seastar08

hi experts kindly authenticate this bag 

Item: authentic longchamp bag
Listing number: 170468628586
Seller: marvin_gabriel
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/authentic-longch...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item27b0b8d86a

 in advance


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The bag is real.   The corners look a bit worn though.




seastar08 said:


> hi experts kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: authentic longchamp bag
> Listing number: 170468628586
> Seller: marvin_gabriel
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/authentic-longch...QQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item27b0b8d86a
> 
> in advance


----------



## nema904

Can someone please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage bag for me?  Thank you so very much....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NEW-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9feb55f5


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



nema904 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage bag for me?  Thank you so very much....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NEW-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9feb55f5


----------



## Jasmin4

hi,
i bought this purse from the same seller as nema904, do you think its a real one?
thanks for your help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320509210775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes it looks real.


----------



## lillypilly

Thank You  ballet_russe and CHLongchamp for your replies! 



ballet_russe said:


> i agree times 3






CH<3Longchamp said:


> Mayasyl Le Pliage Garance I believe has beige lining. If I'm wrong Ballet Russe will correct me
> 
> Lillypilly that LM Le Pliage is real.
> .


----------



## nema904

Thank you very much.


CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


----------



## aec9192

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag $118 Graphite New 

Item number:320513486484

Seller ID: rox_marie001

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags?hash=item4aa017ae94#ht_5485wt_1165

Hi everyone, I just wanted your opinion on this longchamp bag.  I want to make a bid but just wanted to verify it was authentic.  For somebody who knows this type of bag please help me authenticate it.

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Hello.  The bag in the photos is 100% authentic.  However, earlier in this thread we noticed, there are a few sellers using similar pictures. 

Please post photos when you receive the actual bag for authentication.


----------



## materialistique

Hi there, could someone authenticate this bag for me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270556990868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## ballet_russe

^ fake fake fake  please report it to eBay


----------



## aec9192

Item Name:  LONGCHAMP DEPOSE MODELE RED BAG PURSE HAND TOTE

Item number: 260579201345


Seller ID:  amyhd82


Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4343wt_1165


Hi I was just wondering if this was authentic, it would be a great help.
I appreciate it! Thanks in advance


----------



## lithia

Hey could someone please authenticate this longchamp for me? The seller is telling me it is a large shopper with long handles but the dimensions and the handles as well as the shiny look of the material are making me have 2nd thoughts. May just be the pictures, idk! TIA! 


http://images.craigslist.org/3kf3o23pe5O25T05S0a479b7a425a4e7618aa.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/3k93p03of5O65T05S2a47ca9679902e8a1a3a.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

aec9192 said:


> Hi I was just wondering if this was authentic, it would be a great help.
> I appreciate it! Thanks in advance



yes it is!


----------



## ballet_russe

lithia said:


> Hey could someone please authenticate this longchamp for me? The seller is telling me it is a large shopper with long handles but the dimensions and the handles as well as the shiny look of the material are making me have 2nd thoughts.



your instinct is right. it is fake


----------



## Rhonda828

I found this bag at an estate sale this past weekend. Can you please tell me if it is authentic? I love the design, but I have scoured the internet and cant find any others with this leather color/grain texture and goldtone trim? Is this an older bag? 

http://s912.photobucket.com/albums/a...bum/Longchamp/

Any info at all would be *greatly* appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Rhonda* It's real. Most likely purchased in France. It's from the Roseau line pre 2005.



Rhonda828 said:


> I found this bag at an estate sale this past weekend. Can you please tell me if it is authentic? I love the design, but I have scoured the internet and cant find any others with this leather color/grain texture and goldtone trim? Is this an older bag?
> 
> http://s912.photobucket.com/albums/a...bum/Longchamp/
> 
> Any info at all would be *greatly* appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rhonda828

WHOO HOO!!!!!  

Thank you so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

lithia said:


> Hey could someone please authenticate this longchamp for me?
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3kf3o23pe5O25T05S0a479b7a425a4e7618aa.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/3k93p03of5O65T05S2a47ca9679902e8a1a3a.jpg



I am seeing much fake Longchamp nylon Pliage lately on eBay and Craigslist.  Usually the leather looks like that on the bag like above -- shiny and bumpy.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

lithia said:


> Hey could someone please authenticate this longchamp for me? The seller is telling me it is a large shopper with long handles but the dimensions and the handles as well as the shiny look of the material are making me have 2nd thoughts. May just be the pictures, idk! TIA!
> 
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3kf3o23pe5O25T05S0a479b7a425a4e7618aa.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/3k93p03of5O65T05S2a47ca9679902e8a1a3a.jpg



Yeah - looks fake to me too. The shape of the bag should be more trapezoidal - wider at the top.


----------



## blah123

If it's not real, I will be bummed because I love the idea of polka dotted Pliage-ness 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longcamp-Paris-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5191d1c1b6


----------



## ballet_russe

it is real. that collection is called "Spot"


----------



## ballet_russe

into the fake Pliage hall of shame.  These are terrible fakes. Please report if you love Longchamp!

kayadance007 -- http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkayadance007QQhtZ-1


----------



## ANL1

Can someone help me anthenticate this bag? I think it is a Large.
Thank you!!!


----------



## hailcien

i would say fake. the leather is frayed and bumpy. the words "modele depose" have no accent.



ANL1 said:


> Can someone help me anthenticate this bag? I think it is a Large.
> Thank you!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

*ANL1 *your bag is fake sorry.  

*hailcien *thank you for trying with helping, although I think it is better not to write much about why bags are fake or real because it helps the counterfeiters.


----------



## ANL1

Thank you hailcien and ballet_russe. What a bummer


----------



## vintagex_heart

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? The dimensions seem a bit off to me. Thanks!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320510653110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 



vintagex_heart said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? The dimensions seem a bit off to me. Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320510653110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ochie

Can somebody pls authenticate this for me? thanks in advance..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Handbag-NEW-Pink-Medium_W0QQitemZ220590365420QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335c35daec#ht_4495wt_1167


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bag in the photo is real. however it was discussed, that there were questions with the seller.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ebay-dilemma-need-advice-from-experts-564544.html

if you win, please post for re-authenticating


----------



## ochie

*ballet-*thanks! should I buy them?


----------



## ballet_russe

I do not make recommendations. I only authenticate.


----------



## Ebutterfly

pls help to authenticate this bag!







your help is greatly appreciated.
thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Ebutterfly* it's real


----------



## pepeskl

Please please help me to take a look if this one is a real one!?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491870760&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ pepskl it is real


----------



## Ebutterfly

phew! thanks!


----------



## pepeskl

Thanks !! Danke sehr Ballet-Russe!!


----------



## beckystrawberry

hi everyone  
kindly help me to identified weather this bag are authentic or not ya  thank you~ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0562cc0

p/s : may i know this is from which version and year ?


----------



## ballet_russe

it is real 

it is from 2004 or 2005... I cannot remember the name of the collection.  If I later remember, I will let you know.


----------



## ballet_russe

beckystrawberry, I was wrong with the year. It is 2007 and the line was "Pliage Club".


----------



## beckystrawberry

ballet_russe said:


> beckystrawberry, I was wrong with the year. It is 2007 and the line was "Pliage Club".



hi dear 

thank you 

so this is confirm a limited edition version ?  this bag was looks awesome~


----------



## ballet_russe

yes produced only in 2007. if you see them onsale still online from stores it could be counterfeit but the one you show is real.


----------



## ballet_russe

you ladies may find this interesting. Longchamp has created an advert because it is concerned about fake Pliage.

I found this on a blog (not mine, mods!)
http://counterfeitchic.com/2010/02/longchamps-expanding-legal-universe.html


> Longchamp's foldable, expandable "Pliage" bag entered the space race over a decade and a half ago, and it has since become a must-have for the chic traveler who's done a bit of shopping along the way and needs to tote her loot home.  That success has apparently led to a few more knockoffs than Longchamp's lawyers would like.
> 
> This Longchamp ad from today's WWD is further evidence that the trade dress trendlet Counterfeit Chic spotted some time ago is gathering momentum.  Sure, we've seen admonitory advertising about intellectual property before -- Chanel, Joseph Abboud, even Little Tree air fresheners -- but they've focused on trademarks, not trade dress.


----------



## figurative

Hello! I picked up this bag the other day in a charity shop and was wondering if someone could let me know if it's authentic.
















Thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*figurative* it's real.


----------



## figurative

yay, thank you CHLongchamp! It was a steal then at only £5!


----------



## allbrandspls

Could someone authenticate this bag for me, much appreciated.
seller : mocha7786
Item number: 260591524588
Le Pliage Tote
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac771aec

and this one from same seller
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Handbag-SZ-L-Rosaly-59x35x23-cm-/260591524565?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac771ad5


----------



## ballet_russe

*allbrandspls* the bags shown in photos are real.  

but IMHO auctions from Hong Kong always worry me. Private feedback makes me worry too. If you buy one, I suggest to post photos here again and we can verify the authenticity of the bag you recieve.


----------



## allbrandspls

ballet_russe said:


> *allbrandspls* the bags shown in photos are real.
> 
> but IMHO auctions from Hong Kong always worry me. Private feedback makes me worry too. If you buy one, I suggest to post photos here again and we can verify the authenticity of the bag you recieve.


ok, thanks hun for the advice.


----------



## allbrandspls

Could someone authenticate this bag for me, much appreciated.
seller : woohoo
Item number: yahoo auction
Le Pliage Tote
link: http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/s176728015
__________________


----------



## ballet_russe

^ that green bag is real


----------



## carina carina

Could someone authenticate this bag
TIA!

Seller: brand_shopping _uk
Item: 250603351166

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LONGCHAMP-Le...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a591fac7e


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 



carina carina said:


> Could someone authenticate this bag
> TIA!
> 
> Seller: brand_shopping _uk
> Item: 250603351166
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LONGCHAMP-Le...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a591fac7e


----------



## salearea

just picked up two bags. any thoughts are appreciated 
first one :

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-19/?action=view&current=4-191099.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-19/?action=view&current=4-191077.jpg


http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-19/?action=view&current=4-191105.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-19/?action=view&current=4-191100.jpg


----------



## salearea

(these are personal items / not auctions)
#2:

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-20/?action=view&current=4-20586.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-20/?action=view&current=4-20585.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-20/?action=view&current=4-20560.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-20/?action=view&current=4-20591.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-20/?action=view&current=4-20595.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Salearea* both bags are real.


----------



## RobynL

I am sorry if this is posted on the wrong place...I am still new to this site. Can anyone tell me if older Longchamp leather bags have a reg. #. I know this is real, with the tag inside and one line under the jockey and horse...but are some pre#'d?


----------



## salearea

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Salearea* both bags are real.



thanks!!


----------



## dorimi123

I bought this medium longchamp from ebay but not sure if it's authentic? The size of this bag is a little weird to me though. Its measurement is [FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana]10" High x 13" Wide x 5" Deep.  9" Shoulder Drop. The problem is THERE'S NO LABEL INSIDE THE BAG THAT SAYS WHERE THE BAG IS MADE!!

Here's some pictures I took: 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...20127312052_1498752234_31061588_4460639_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...20127352053_1498752234_31061589_6564673_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...20127432055_1498752234_31061590_8146990_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...20127512057_1498752234_31061591_3493932_n.jpg

http://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hs327.snc3/28961_1420127592059_1498752234_31061592_6883970_n.jpg

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs307.snc3/28961_1420129952118_1498752234_31061601_1862471_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...420129992119_1498752234_31061602_797474_n.jpg


Thanks! 


[/FONT]


----------



## ValHerself

Itemink Longchamp Le Pliages LG Shopping Tote EXCLNT!
Listing number:230465126553
Seller:emily6804   
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230465126553&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## ballet_russe

dorimi123 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana] THERE'S NO LABEL INSIDE THE BAG THAT SAYS WHERE THE BAG IS MADE!!http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...420129992119_1498752234_31061602_797474_n.jpg
> [/FONT]



calm down.  it is real  the heat stamp says it is made in France, so you know that is where is made.  it is a medium size "SHOPPING" model bag

this is an older bag so THERE IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE A LABEL INSIDE to say where its made.


----------



## ballet_russe

ValHerself said:


> Itemink Longchamp Le Pliages LG Shopping Tote EXCLNT!
> Listing number:230465126553
> Seller:emily6804
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230465126553&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Not sure if it's real or not.



real


----------



## dorimi123

ballet_russe said:


> calm down.  it is real  the heat stamp says it is made in France, so you know that is where is made.  it is a medium size "SHOPPING" model bag
> 
> this is an older bag so THERE IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE A LABEL INSIDE to say where its made.




Thanks A TON!!!
 I also wonder if these 2 ebay sellers sell authentic items: mocha7786 and anna_linberg


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please ask about individual items. I hesitate to authenticate sellers since sometimes a seller who does not know the difference may have both real and fake.

right now both show real bags. for mocha7786, but I would be a bit concerned because it is the same photos over and over and seller is from Hong Kong.  if you buy, please post here and we can help you authenticate.


----------



## dorimi123

thanks for your help ballet_russe.
This is one of the items from mocha7786: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260593771840&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The seller claims that she bought her items from her friend(employee at longchamp store).


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the photos show a real bag.  but the story smells fishy to me.  I do not think that Longchamp company would allow sales to eBay resellers.

if you buy, please post here and we can help you authenticate the bag you receive.


----------



## ValHerself

ballet_russe said:


> real


Thanks!!!


----------



## aimezly

I also bought this bag from _mocha7786
i'm 95% sure that it is authentic but seems a bit too good to be true.
it has all the markings of an authentic bag (the tag is similar to what a friend had from a bag she bought in a longchamp store, the zipper is correct etc) - the side tags doesn't have very neat stitching though.

Please authenticate and put my mind to rest! 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260572843225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
GENUINE LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Tote bag - SZ M Rosaly
ebay item number: 260572843225


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please post your own photos here of the bag you receive and we can help authenticate.  i need to see the writing on the back, the inside, and the front flap of the bag you receive, not the auction.

posting your own photos and authenticating will help future buyers too.  thank you!

the seller shows all real bags in photos, but I agree the price seems too good to be true.  It is also interesting, that the seller uses a mix of different photo backgrounds and stock photos.....


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

ballet_russe said:


> the seller shows all real bags in photos, but I agree the price seems too good to be true.  It is also interesting, that the seller uses a mix of different photo backgrounds and stock photos.....



Oddly she used the same pics for different auctions. Most of her auctions the pics are tagged, a few arent. I agree with Ballet Russe and if you win, post your pics here.


----------



## me_love_havies

hi, im planning to buy a longchamp large tote. i've been using the ebay guide to help me check it - everything seems ok except for the inside tag. from what i know, tags should show the model number etc. according to the longchamp site, code for the large tote is 1899..., however, on the bag im planning to buy, it says 2724... does this mean that the bag could be fake? or just an earlier model? TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Hi! You need to give us pictures of the auction and the link if you want us to help.  I do not know all the model numbers


----------



## me_love_havies

^ it's an offline transaction thus i cant provide images 

i actually saw a similar item at magnums.net.. magnums says it's 2724 but longchamp.com indicates it as 1899..

http://www.magnums.net/prod/2724089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage
http://www.longchamp.com/en/collection/women/lines/le-pliage/showroom-us-255.html

i already emailed longchamp about it. i already have a large tote and the code says 1899 (bought in france) but im just a bit concerned on how 2 bags with the same size and model would have different product codes.


----------



## ballet_russe

I am confused about what you want to authenticate.  Bag on Magnums?  An off-ebay transaction? 

Magnums sells only authentic items. The are an AUTHORIZED RETAILER of Longchamp bags.  Please use the search to see what other tPF members say about Magnums and you will find much information.

I do not know much about model numbers or product codes. You need to give us photos of the bag for sale if you want us to authenticate. Sorry


----------



## me_love_havies

^ that's what i know as well.. perhaps it would be best if i just post pictures after i've purchased the item *hope it's not going to be money wasted*  thanks for taking the time to reply to my query 

by the way, if im facing the bag, should the tag (the one inside the bag) be on the right side only?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ I do not know.  Let's just use the pictures please.


----------



## Tuia

Hi! Could you help authenticate this one? I have my doubts...

Seller: fleamarket find
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/tuijasihvo/Laukut/02042010095.jpg

I can upload more photos later, if needed. The bag has no lining and it is leather.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tuia

Hi again. I have my eyes set on this:
LONGCHAMP: SAC EN CUIR 3 COULEURS
Seller:bengalblanc
Item number: 260596600385
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-SAC-CUIR-3-COULEURS-/260596600385?cmd=ViewItem&pt=FR_YO_Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item3cacc48e41


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Tuia* Could you please post more pics of the 1st bag. 

The tricolored one I have seen before (actually here: http://www.anibis.ch/n/3527258 )so it's real.


----------



## ThursFeb

Hi! Could you please help w/ this seller: empirestatedeals
authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7912c47b07

also anyone have any idea why the handles on the le pliage shopping large seem shorter than the older ones? magnums lists a drop of around 12" but Nordies/bloomies etc list around 10"


----------



## ballet_russe

ThursFeb said:


> Hi! Could you please help w/ this seller: empirestatedeals
> authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7912c47b07



The bags in the photo are authentic , but it makes me worried that seller uses stock many photos and photos taken in different styles and location.  I would ask for close-up of the actual bag.  If you receive the bag, please post photos for us so we can help you authenticate.



> also anyone have any idea why the handles on the le pliage shopping large seem shorter than the older ones? magnums lists a drop of around 12" but Nordies/bloomies etc list around 10"



I think they measure different.  They are all the same.  I have old Pliage and new and they are same.


----------



## ThursFeb

Thank you! I did actually buy and it seems authentic. On the back it says "Le Pliage Shopping Modele Depose" and it has the diamond patterned leather. I think my only question was about the strap length. My camera is broken though  Anyone have a picture of either the straps (large size bag, long straps) compared to the rest of the bag or on their person? I could compare that way and let you all know.


----------



## ThursFeb

I just want to add. I am only concerned about the size. It seems smaller than the large ones my friends have... is it possible that the straps on theirs got stretched over time and that's why mine seems shorter? I have no idea why this would be otherwise.
Any suggestions? Advice? It seems a bit smaller than the large, but def. not a  medium! Are the newer ones with different measurements? is there a tote with long handles, large size that's bigger than the le pliage shopping large? 
If it helps, the bag I rece'd looks "just* like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c121db984
thanks for taking the time to help out. I'm new to all this! I am a student and want to use it for books and thought the bag would have been a bit bigger, that's all


----------



## ballet_russe

I need you to post photos of the actual bag if you want authentication and identification. TIA. there is NOT a tote with long handles, large size that's bigger than the le pliage shopping large.

please use the thread for authentication photos only.  you can see bag photos in this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## toffeenutdesign

Hi. Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks. 

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4921/brlbmwwkkgrhqihcievdplo.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5770/dsc04028u.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/553/dsc04043p.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/1818/dsc04055y.jpg
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2687/dsc04057g.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 



toffeenutdesign said:


> Hi. Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks.
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4921/brlbmwwkkgrhqihcievdplo.jpg
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/5770/dsc04028u.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/553/dsc04043p.jpg
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/1818/dsc04055y.jpg
> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2687/dsc04057g.jpg


----------



## slou

Hi ladies,
Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Bought off Ebay..looks good but this is my first Le Pliage so I trust your judgement more than mine at this point.  Thanks in advance!





















I can't get a good picture of the bag of the bag but it reads:
LONGCHAMP

LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" - MODELE DEPOSE     **It does have the accent marks over the "E's" in Modele Depose**


----------



## ballet_russe

^ slou your bag is authentic


----------



## slou

Thank you!


----------



## dong8351

Hi ladies,
Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I bought this bag at a luxary department store so I am sure its an authentic bag but my buyer need more prove for authentication. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Dong8351* it's real


----------



## dong8351

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Dong8351* it's real


 
Thanks for your help, unfortunately the buyer still allege my bag is a fake and insist refund since there ia no inside made in France/China tag 

This is quoted from her email "the leather handle rectangle larger than normal & the edge bag leather to long, the nylon u have to thin, i have longchamp 5years old they still strong & thick"

Do you have any idea what she is talking about ? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it's an older bag, the 'made in France' is stamped on the back of the leather with the Le Pliage size (in this case it's a M).  The pictured bag shows the normal wear and tear that most have- worn corners. 



dong8351 said:


> Thanks for your help, unfortunately the buyer still allege my bag is a fake and insist refund since there ia no inside made in France/China tag
> 
> This is quoted from her email "the leather handle rectangle larger than normal & the edge bag leather to long, the nylon u have to thin, i have longchamp 5years old they still strong & thick"
> 
> Do you have any idea what she is talking about ? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ what CHlongchamp said is 100% right  there should be no inside tag for older bags


----------



## aimezly

aimezly said:


> I also bought this bag from _mocha7786
> i'm 95% sure that it is authentic but seems a bit too good to be true.
> it has all the markings of an authentic bag (the tag is similar to what a friend had from a bag she bought in a longchamp store, the zipper is correct etc) - the side tags doesn't have very neat stitching though.
> 
> Please authenticate and put my mind to rest!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260572843225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> GENUINE LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Tote bag - SZ M Rosaly
> ebay item number: 260572843225



here are my photos of the bag- hope it is ok

http://picasaweb.google.com/to.amyn/BlogPhotos02#


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



aimezly said:


> here are my photos of the bag- hope it is ok
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/to.amyn/BlogPhotos02#


----------



## salearea

picked up another longchamp today. any thoughts ladies (authenticity and / or model)? thanks again 

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-30/?action=view&current=4-301360.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-30/?action=view&current=4-301365.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-30/?action=view&current=4-301363.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-30/?action=view&current=4-301335.jpg

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/salearea15/4-30/?action=view&current=4-301339.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



*aimezly* dorimi123[/B]  and *ThursFeb* -- I have also a bag from the mocha seller from eBay.  To the best of my knowedlege the bag seems authentic but I am confused that the handle is so short.

It is a strange size as the bag ThursFeb bought from another seller and the strap is shorter than the old large "shopping" style 2724.  The style is called 1899 (if you like the numbers), and it is smaller than the shopping style 2724.  

Perhaps it is a new style from Longchamp to replace the 2724 "shopping" style? Perhaps they tried to modify and now there is old stock?  I do not understand why the bags are such low priced on eBay and they are new but have no tag.

I will ask for more, next when I am shopping in the Longchamp boutique.


----------



## ballet_russe

salearea said:


> picked up another longchamp today. any thoughts ladies (authenticity and / or model)? thanks again



it is real


----------



## salearea

ballet_russe said:


> it is real




 thank you very much for your thoughts


----------



## cmbm

Kindly help me authenticate this:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item58878f035c

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Carry-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3eff8e9768

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...TU&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8617435284635072838

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2c546cdff3

thank you very much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All are real. 



cmbm said:


> Kindly help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item58878f035c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Carry-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3eff8e9768
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...TU&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8617435284635072838
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2c546cdff3
> 
> thank you very much!


----------



## cmbm

CH<3Longchamp said:


> All are real.



great!thanks!


----------



## caitlynx

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7912c47b09

is this real? i want to make sure because although it lists how to tell if it's authentic, i'm not sure they are just saying that to make me believe its real.

thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The seller is showing stock pics and real bag pictures. If you win, please post your own pics so we can definitely authenticate it 100%. 



caitlynx said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item7912c47b09
> 
> is this real? i want to make sure because although it lists how to tell if it's authentic, i'm not sure they are just saying that to make me believe its real.
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## ballet_russe

Here is a message from Longchamp company about the large "shopping" bag size and how it has been modified.




> Dear ballet_russe,
> 
> Thank you for your message and for the interest you show in our product.
> 
> We have recently changed the size of our "Le Pliage" large tote.  The previous large tote, reference # 2724089, has been discontinued in our boutiques, but may still be available in department stores.  It was about 1 1/2" larger than our current large tote, reference # 1899089 and had handles that were about 1/2" longer.  Our current large tote can still be worn over the shoulder and may be used liked the previous style.  Its size was recently modified as per customer requests and suggestions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Customer Service
> Longchamp USA E-Shopping


----------



## c0uture

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250604064324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1195wt_1092

Is there a way to tell if this longchamp is real or fake or do you need more pics? Thanks guys!


----------



## ballet_russe

c0uture said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...64324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1195wt_1092
> 
> Is there a way to tell if this longchamp is real or fake or do you need more pics? Thanks guys!



it is real


----------



## c0uture

^ Thanks, yay !


----------



## Spielberg1

It's a little late in the game since I already bought it... but is this an authentic longchamp bag do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1744wt_1001


----------



## ballet_russe

Spielberg1 said:


> It's a little late in the game since I already bought it... but is this an authentic longchamp bag do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1744wt_1001



authentic


----------



## Spielberg1

ballet_russe said:


> authentic



whew!  thanks!


----------



## fsadeli

hi someone please authenticate this for me? cos i fear all bilberry batch supposed to be made in france only and the one i bought from ebay is made from china...TIA guys!!
































ps: i bought this from mocha7786 as well....please help me!!


----------



## ballet_russe

fsadeli said:


> hi someone please authenticate this for me?
> ...
> ps: i bought this from mocha7786 as well....please help me!!


looks OK to me  but I am still suspicious how these sellers from HK have real bags with no tags for so cheap.




fsadeli said:


> cos i  fear all bilberry batch supposed to be made in france only



i do not know where you heard, but that is not true.


----------



## fsadeli

*ballet_russe* me too!! i thought it's dirt cheap!! but it looks like a real deal for me because fake lc can never be as close as authentic ones!!

i have a bilberry before which was passed to my mum last month and i remembered trying to find bag that were still made in france and the SA told me bilberry are still made in france..


----------



## MiSs Q

ballet_russe said:


> looks OK to me  but I am still suspicious how these sellers from HK have real bags with no tags for so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do not know where you heard, but that is not true.


 

maybe wholesale?


----------



## ballet_russe

sorry, but i do not imagine they would sell wholesale to ebayers.  Only to authorized retailers.  the bag also has no tags.

*fsadeli *my Bilberry bags from Neiman Marcus (famous US luxury dept store) are made in  China.


----------



## fsadeli

*ballet_russe* thanks for making me feel A LOT better about this...so are u still think that this is a real deal or highly created replica?


----------



## charlottine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...16&category=63852&ssPageName=mem_guide:4&rd=1

This one ? :/


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please read the previous few pages of the thread to see the answers of CHLongchamp and me regarding this seller. it looks real to me.


----------



## ballet_russe

hall of shame!  these are NOT real.

seller sapatoz
http://shop.ebay.com/sapatoz/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  Would you please kindly authenticate these bags for me?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl..._WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0e13a82#ht_500wt_998

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1279aaca#ht_5382wt_902


----------



## ballet_russe

^ real


----------



## fsadeli

*ballet_russe* u have purchased personally through this mocca seller as well didn't u? how do u find it compare to your longchamps? i compared mine with the one i bought from boutique and the outer pocket stitches thread is lighter then the one from mocca..the material of the nylon is also thinner than my other longchamp which is made from china...i don't know if im being too paranoid LOL!


----------



## Aniski

ballet_russe said:


> ^ real



Thanks ballet_russe!!


----------



## ballet_russe

fsadeli said:


> *ballet_russe* u have purchased personally through this mocca seller as well didn't u? how do u find it compare to your longchamps? i compared mine with the one i bought from boutique and the outer pocket stitches thread is lighter then the one from mocca..the material of the nylon is also thinner than my other longchamp which is made from china...i don't know if im being too paranoid LOL!



I  do not know more than I have already posted.  Sorry. You will need to ask the company if you seek an official answer on this. I am just a tpf member and all I have, is my opinion.

This season the bags at the boutique also seem to me thinner and the quality not as good.


----------



## bubbleyum

Please authenticate this for me. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Longchamp...H_Handbags&hash=item4a9f9e88fb#ht_1670wt_1165


----------



## ballet_russe

^ looks good!


----------



## ballet_russe

tpf ladies, be careful there is much fake Longchamp on eBay right now. In general, be very cautious with sellers from Asia. I am seeing many fakes.


----------



## MiSs Q

yes is fake!

http://shop.ebay.com/ciciyyh/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

http://shop.ebay.com/pjscico/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

http://shop.ebay.com/ckking1106/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please report these to ebay.


----------



## nerfie01

Anyone know any site that sell aunthentic louis vuitton handbag for less price?


----------



## nerfie01

I wanted to buy authentic LV bag for less but it is hard to find a real one for less money on the internet.  I always find them fake one.  Do you know any website?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

nerfie01 said:


> I wanted to buy authentic LV bag for less but it is hard to find a real one for less money on the internet.  I always find them fake one.  Do you know any website?



Might want to ask in the LV forum- check out ebay and have them authenticate it in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...tton-please-read-rules-use-format-584061.html


----------



## got88nugs

Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370378094874&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## blah123

looks good to me, but I'm still learning 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220609775193&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


----------



## ballet_russe

got88nugs said:


> Authentic?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370378094874&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



yes   it is a Planete collection bag


----------



## ballet_russe

blah123 said:


> looks good to me, but I'm still learning



looks real to me too!


----------



## colk

kindly authenticate this bag for me, TIA!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi! Please help me out with this Longchamp Roseau black patent bag. I'm not sure if this is authentic as I'm not an expert on Longchamp. I only feel that it is. 

Thisis the site address:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130393329185&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_721wt_948

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ballet_russe

colk said:


> kindly authenticate this bag for me, TIA!



sorry it is fake for sure.


----------



## ballet_russe

bittenbythebag said:


> Thisis the site address:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130393329185&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_721wt_948
> 
> Thanks in advance!



lovely bag. real!


----------



## bittenbythebag

ballet_russe said:


> lovely bag. real!




hi Ballet_ruse!

thanks for the quick response.  it wasn't shown on the sellers photos but i asked her to email me more about the flaw she mentioned.  she showed me 2 photos of the flaw.  it looks like a stain. on one photo its very obvious and looks milky white, one another photo its not so visible.  so im thinking since this is patent, the stain will be noticeable depending on how the light shines on it.  

is there a way to remedy this problem?  although its at the back, i dont know how bad it actually is and if i can live with that flaw.  but honestly, i like this model because it looks very chic although i would prefer a calfskin than patent.  styles like this comes very rare at ebay in my country and i just need help from experts like you.  this is my second longchamp.  i have a navy open tote eiffel tower and i love its practicality.

thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ this thread is for authentication only.  try the search for a question about leather care


----------



## bittenbythebag

here are the photos of the stain at back












thanks again


----------



## bittenbythebag

heres the other photo again






http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/DSC05647.jpg


----------



## colk

ballet_russe said:


> sorry it is fake for sure.


 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## ballet_russe

bittenbythebag: again....



ballet_russe said:


> ^ this thread is for authentication only.



please post elsewhere about your stain. i cannot help you.


----------



## pikashel

is this bag authentic? i just got it in the mail...it's the older model and something seems off about it compared to the other newer le pliage bags i have. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270578247355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

the zipper says paris, france instead of 1948. The zipper doesnt have YKK but has the number 45 and looks different from my other bag. also, the shape and size of the bag is different. is this normal of the original les pliages bags?


----------



## ballet_russe

pikashel said:


> is this bag authentic? i just got it in the mail...it's the older model and something seems off about it compared to the other newer le pliage bags i have.



it is real  and slightly older version


----------



## pikashel

I read somewhere about how the fake bag's handles have plastic tubing in them. Also, about the inside material feeling rubbery. The handles on mine feel like they have tubing in them compared to my other ones. The inside also feels a bit rubbery. The zipper logo also doesn't look as defined as the others. So hopefully it is real.. thanks, ballet


----------



## ballet_russe

^ if you can provide me more better pictures I'll give you another opinion, but i prefer not to argue about how I judge authentic.


----------



## pikashel

^ oh, i'm not arguing. I think I'm just being a little paranoid and being really nitpicky with the tiniest details, lol. i'm a little more convinced that it's authentic now than before. thanks for the help


----------



## colk

Please authenticate these 2 bags for me, TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511232669&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300430578515&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ colk both are real


----------



## colk

ballet_russe said:


> ^ colk both are real


 
Great, thx so much!!


----------



## friendsshop

Hi,

I have a Longchamp (Veau Double) Hobo Bag. I think its a fake and was hoping someone could verify it for me??
The serial # is 0627439.
Thanks


----------



## petite.diable

is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250604064324&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bag shown is authentic


----------



## petite.diable

ballet_russe said:


> ^ the bag shown is authentic


 

hi, are you referring to my ad? the bag is authentic? thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

petite.diable it is AUTHENTIC


----------



## Ixia

Hi, I just got the Les Planete LC bag yesterday and was reading this thread this afternoon earlier on the LongChamp bag differences. Other than the leather grain - It's crocodile synthetic so the grain's different and the heat stamp shows 'Long Champs',the 'modele depose' (has the accent with the 'e' parts) but do not have the 'made in france' part. The hardware are fine.

I was just wondering if the Les Planete LC bags come with any plastic tag or not since I didn't see any in my bag.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ if it says "Long Champs" as two words with s at the end, there is no way that is real.  The company name is Longchamp.

I need pictures if you want me to authenticate.  I do not give tips on how to authenticate because that helps counterfeiters.


----------



## dorimi123

I just received a large brown chocolate but it looks HUGE! Its measurement is 13"W base and 19.25" W x 13" H x 7.5" D! I have seen large longchamp but not as huge as this one. I wonder what is the size of other large longchamp le pliage? I also notice the quality of this longchamp bag(made in China) isnt as good as the one I owned(one that is made in France). 
The Leather of the new bag is rough, but my other bag has very soft leather. 

*Old bag*:http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._400459234642_713084642_4087353_5868648_n.jpg

*New Bag*:http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs321.snc3/28679_400459219642_713084642_4087352_6314885_n.jpg


Size comparison>>.this is just insane!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._400459244642_713084642_4087354_3228432_n.jpg

New Bag: http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs321.snc3/28679_400459264642_713084642_4087357_3878851_n.jpg

Old Bag:http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...9_400459259642_713084642_4087356_163311_n.jpg

New Bag:http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._400459269642_713084642_4087358_1792374_n.jpg

Me and my new bag: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._400459294642_713084642_4087360_6578229_n.jpg
I really need help with finding another large bag..but smaller than this one!
Thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

^ those are totally different styles. they are supposed to be different. the red is medium, the brown is a size large.  so yes it will be much larger.

I am confused about your problem. You don't like the size? This is like complaining the LV speedy 30 is too big because it is not the same as Speedy 25?   if you are asking if it is authentic, both are real.

If you are asking if there is a size in between, yes, there is. The brown you have is the old version (2724) of the large bag.  Go to the Longchamp boutique and they will have the new version of the large bag (model 1899), which is a little smaller.


----------



## dorimi123

ballet_russe said:


> ^ those are totally different styles. they are supposed to be different. the red is medium, the brown is a size large.  so yes it will be much larger.
> 
> I am confused about your problem. You don't like the size? This is like complaining the LV speedy 30 is too big because it is not the same as Speedy 25?   if you are asking if it is authentic, both are real.
> 
> If you are asking if there is a size in between, yes, there is. The brown you have is the old version (2724) of the large bag.  Go to the Longchamp boutique and they will have the new version of the large bag (model 1899), which is a little smaller.




no..I don't like this size at all. Do you know what the measurements are for the smaller bag?
Thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

ballet_russe said:


> Dear ballet_russe,
> 
> Thank you for your message and for the interest you show in our product.
> 
> We have recently changed the size of our "Le Pliage" large tote. The previous large tote, reference # 2724089, has been discontinued in our boutiques, but may still be available in department stores. It was about 1 1/2" larger than our current large tote, reference # 1899089 and had handles that were about 1/2" longer. Our current large tote can still be worn over the shoulder and may be used liked the previous style. Its size was recently modified as per customer requests and suggestions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Customer Service
> Longchamp USA E-Shopping



that is all i know.


----------



## dorimi123

ballet_russe said:


> that is all i know.



You are so helpful!
Thank you so much


----------



## Ixia

ballet_russe, my mistake about the company name in my earlier posting, the heat stamp shows the company name as one word without the s at the end. 

Just wondering if the planetes bags comes without the plastic tag since I do not see the "made in france" part?



ballet_russe said:


> ^ if it says "Long Champs" as two words with s at the end, there is no way that is real.  The company name is Longchamp.
> 
> I need pictures if you want me to authenticate.  I do not give tips on how to authenticate because that helps counterfeiters.


----------



## ballet_russe

Ixia said:


> ballet_russe, my mistake about the company name in my earlier posting, the heat stamp shows the company name as one word without the s at the end.
> 
> Just wondering if the planetes bags comes without the plastic tag since I do not see the "made in france" part?



it depends on the age of the bag.  Older ones have no plastic tag, but it should say somewhere, where it is made.  I cannot authenticate unless you show pictures.


----------



## Ixia

Ballet_russe, I will take pics and post them up later. I can't see where it is made and the bag is brand new from the LC store in Paris, courtesy of DH's friend. 



ballet_russe said:


> it depends on the age of the bag.  Older ones have no plastic tag, but it should say somewhere, where it is made.  I cannot authenticate unless you show pictures.


----------



## Ixia

Edit : Ballet_russe, I found the plastic tag, its made in tunisia - my apologies about it. I didn't see it the first time, I think its due to the dark colour of the bag (Ebony colour) 



Ixia said:


> Ballet_russe, I will take pics and post them up later. I can't see where it is made and the bag is brand new from the LC store in Paris, courtesy of DH's friend.


----------



## lauren13<3

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4213wt_1139


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Personally I think it looks 'off'. Wait for Ballet_Russe to confirm.




lauren13<3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4213wt_1139


----------



## ballet_russe

lauren13<3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...11152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4213wt_1139



It is fake.  All the Longchamp bags of that seller are fake.  

please report it to ebay.


----------



## lv_lover10

hello need your help on these please!! thank you very much

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150448015482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350359292171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190399275827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pikashel

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230472136753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

i'm pretty sure this is authentic but just want to double check. 
also, i've been seeing some of this style bag (in short handle type "m" or "l") for relatively cheap. wonder why that is?


----------



## pikashel

lv_lover10 said:


> hello need your help on these please!! thank you very much
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150448015482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350359292171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190399275827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



well i can definately tell you #1 is fake...the zipper is mispelled.. i think 2 and 3 are real


----------



## ballet_russe

pikashel said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230472136753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


it is real 



> i'm pretty sure this is authentic but just want to double check.
> also, i've been seeing some of this style bag (in short handle type "m" or "l") for relatively cheap. wonder why that is?



your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## ballet_russe

lv_lover10 said:


> hello need your help on these please!! thank you very much
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150448015482&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


very fake.  anyone who reads, please report it to ebay. 



> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350359292171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


real 



> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190399275827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


real


----------



## lv_lover10

ballet_russe said:


> very fake. anyone who reads, please report it to ebay.
> 
> 
> real
> 
> 
> real


 
thank you so very much!!


----------



## pikashel

authentic? i've only been looking at le pliage so i don't really know about the other bags. thanks


----------



## bicwastaken

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I have two bags that belonged to my late grandmother that I'm considering selling but being that I'm a 27-year old guy I don't know much about them other than that one is a Longchamp purse and one is a Loewe clutch. If anybody could help me identify their specifics (model, year, etc.) and possibly estimate their value I'd greatly appreciate it.

Longchamp:











Loewe:















Please note that as a new member to this site I'm not yet able to receive PM's. Feel free to respond in this thread or e-mail me at this address.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real from the Rodéo line have the same bag in fushia patent leather. 



pikashel said:


> authentic? i've only been looking at le pliage so i don't really know about the other bags. thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The Longchamp is real. It's an older style from the Veau Foulonné line (before 2005), tumbled calfskin leather and goes for about $70-100 on Ebay over here.

The Loewe I cant authenticate, but it looks lovely 



bicwastaken said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I have two bags that belonged to my late grandmother that I'm considering selling but being that I'm a 27-year old guy I don't know much about them other than that one is a Longchamp purse and one is a Loewe clutch. If anybody could help me identify their specifics (model, year, etc.) and possibly estimate their value I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Longchamp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that as a new member to this site I'm not yet able to receive PM's. Feel free to respond in this thread or e-mail me at this address.


----------



## lv_lover10

hi need help again please!!! TIA!!!

1)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511232977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220612394186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220612394186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300430592800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

lv_lover10 said:


> hi need help again please!!! TIA!!!



all 4 are real


----------



## lv_lover10

ballet_russe said:


> all 4 are real


 
great!!thank you soo very much! now its just a matter of deciding w/c color i should buy first


----------



## pikashel

please authenticate this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200476265040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

this is going to be my 5th longchamp x_X


----------



## ballet_russe

pikashel said:


> please authenticate this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200476265040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


real


----------



## pikashel

^ thanks again, ballet! it's time i retire from buying le pliage


----------



## lv_lover10

hello, apparently, i missed all the ones i was watching for, need your help again, thank you very much!

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220611168899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280513728067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280513729080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350359292171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All are real 



lv_lover10 said:


> hello, apparently, i missed all the ones i was watching for, need your help again, thank you very much!
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220611168899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280513728067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280513729080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350359292171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lv_lover10

CH<3Longchamp said:


> All are real


 
great!thanks a lot!


----------



## gin2ham

Hi, this is going to be my first longchamp, please help me authenticate. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Longc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9dfc038

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Longchamp-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255acdc4fc

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-New-p...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414ff4b017

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193167c0c

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cadac78d9

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b6dd1ca

Thanks! I am traveling with my son, so I need a big bag to put all of his things. thanks!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All are real. I'd just ask for actual pics from the 3rd seller since they posted a stock pic.




gin2ham said:


> Hi, this is going to be my first longchamp, please help me authenticate. thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Longc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9dfc038
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Longchamp-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255acdc4fc
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-New-p...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414ff4b017
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193167c0c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cadac78d9
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b6dd1ca
> 
> Thanks! I am traveling with my son, so I need a big bag to put all of his things. thanks!!


----------



## gin2ham

Thanks!!!


----------



## gin2ham

Is this real? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-AUTHENT...H_Handbags&hash=item2a0765f068#ht_3805wt_1139


----------



## ballet_russe

gin2ham said:


> Is this real? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-AUTHENT...H_Handbags&hash=item2a0765f068#ht_3805wt_1139



yes, the bag in photos is real


----------



## clementine8

hi, are there authentic longchamp bags made in tunisia? thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

clementine8 said:


> hi, are there authentic longchamp bags made in tunisia? thanks.



Longchamp makes some of its bags in Tunisia.  Please use the SEARCH and you would see this is discussed many times before.


----------



## pikashel

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370387525987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

another one. please authenticate. thanks in advance!


----------



## babymew

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260599807171

plllzzz authenticate for me   thanks you !!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

They are real.



pikashel said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370387525987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> another one. please authenticate. thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real. 



babymew said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260599807171
> 
> plllzzz authenticate for me   thanks you !!


----------



## babymew

^phew! i just got it and it had a different smell to it and i was a little worried hehe 
thanks so much!!!


----------



## NCteachergirl

Please authenticate this! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193167c0c


----------



## NCteachergirl

nevermind last post. just saw that this one was already authenticated! thanks!


----------



## gin2ham

Please authenticate! Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-L...ndbags&var=&hash=item7912ce44b8#ht_2436wt_913


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bags shown in the photos are real or stock photos.


----------



## lv_lover10

help authenticating these please? !! THANK YOU SOO MUCH!

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220615028022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330439273565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330439273565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190402040691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

lv_lover10 said:


> help authenticating these please? !! THANK YOU SOO MUCH!
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220615028022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


real 




> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330439273565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330439273565&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


these two are the same and both real 



> 4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190402040691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


FAKE. please report it to ebay immediately.


----------



## belovaldi

can anyone authenticate this?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Longchamp-Le...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415014fb88

thanks!


----------



## gie121

please authenticate: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...640&var=570005098998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...742&var=570005111033&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
- weird because i know the limited ed eiffel tower only comes in ivory, navy and black 


this one too: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270587930640&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

gie121 said:


> please authenticate:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...640&var=570005098998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...742&var=570005111033&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> - weird because i know the limited ed eiffel tower only comes in ivory, navy and black
> 
> 
> this one too: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270587930640&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks!



all of these are FAKE FAKE FAKE!  Please report the listings to ebay immediately.


----------



## ballet_russe

belovaldi said:


> can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> thanks!



that bag is real


----------



## gin2ham

Please authenticate! Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LONGCHAMP-LE...#ht_2436wt_913

Yesterday, 01:43 PM	   #727

ballet_russe
pointe de la mode



Joined: May 2008
Posts: 1,619

^ the bags shown in the photos are real or stock photos.

Hi ballet_russe,
got some additional pics! thanks..


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bag is real


----------



## gin2ham

Thanks!!


----------



## lv_lover10

ballet_russe said:


> real
> 
> 
> 
> these two are the same and both real
> 
> 
> FAKE. please report it to ebay immediately.


 


Thank you Ballet_russe you're the best!


----------



## gin2ham

Does authentic longchamp come with a care card?


----------



## gie121

ballet_russe said:


> all of these are FAKE FAKE FAKE!  Please report the listings to ebay immediately.



oh my! thank you so much for telling me!! i almost purchase from the seller..


----------



## gie121

i'm looking for the LM nylon in black or white, would anybody know where i can purchase one?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ this is the authentication thread.  Authentication questions only please.


----------



## at7815

Please authenticate - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NEW-Longch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1ddce4d#ht_5230wt_930

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item335dae18f0#ht_4898wt_930

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...WH_Handbags&hash=item415001580a#ht_7763wt_930

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NEW-Longch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1ddce3e#ht_4632wt_930

TIA!


----------



## wonderfool

Please help me authenticate this: 

http://sauw.multiply.com/photos/album/119/AUTHENTIC_LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE?replies_read=1

I'm eyeing the black one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MiSs Q

at7815 said:


> Please authenticate -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NEW-Longch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1ddce4d#ht_5230wt_930
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item335dae18f0#ht_4898wt_930
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...WH_Handbags&hash=item415001580a#ht_7763wt_930
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NEW-Longch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1ddce3e#ht_4632wt_930
> 
> TIA!


 
all is real


----------



## MiSs Q

wonderfool said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://sauw.multiply.com/photos/album/119/AUTHENTIC_LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE?replies_read=1
> 
> I'm eyeing the black one. Thanks in advance!


 
yes, is real.


----------



## pursemania

How about this one, experts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c53f474

Item no: 130398024820

seller:  babymew  

TIA!!


----------



## pixiece

I bought this small Longchamp bag from a recycling center here in Finland. I'm wondering if this bag is authentic Longchamp (looks auth to me)? And what is the model/year/anything of my bag?  thanks! (by the way, i paid 1,5 &#8364; = 1,79235 US$ for it..  )

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka026.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka020.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka013.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka015.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka016.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka017.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka018.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka023.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka024.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

at7815 said:


> Please authenticate -
> TIA!



real


----------



## ballet_russe

pixiece said:


> I bought this small Longchamp bag from a recycling center here in Finland. I'm wondering if this bag is authentic Longchamp (looks auth to me)? And what is the model/year/anything of my bag?  thanks! (by the way, i paid 1,5  = 1,79235 US$ for it..  )
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/nhee-/longchamp/Empuntukka024.jpg



real  veau foulonne collection bag


----------



## ballet_russe

wonderfool said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://sauw.multiply.com/photos/album/119/AUTHENTIC_LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE?replies_read=1
> 
> I'm eyeing the black one. Thanks in advance!


real


----------



## ballet_russe

pursemania said:


> How about this one, experts?
> 
> Item no: 130398024820
> 
> seller:  babymew
> 
> TIA!!



real


----------



## at7815

MiSs Q said:


> all is real



Thank you!!!


----------



## at7815

ballet_russe said:


> real



Thanks!!!


----------



## pixiece

ballet_russe said:


> real  veau foulonne collection bag



Nice! thanks


----------



## wonderfool

Thanks ballet_russe and Miss Q!


----------



## c0uture

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Any-Color-/270587061040?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item84b6f43484#ht_4553wt_1074

Seems a bit iffy. Yes or No? Thanks!


----------



## babymew

Hi there plzz authenticate this bag for me ! it came with the tags but the handles feel kinda flimsy idk if it is because it was used or if its just supposed to be like that... thanks in advancee! =)


----------



## ballet_russe

^ babymew the bag is authentic


----------



## babymew

^ thank you!! =d


----------



## ballet_russe

c0uture said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...dbags&var=&hash=item84b6f43484#ht_4553wt_1074
> 
> Seems a bit iffy. Yes or No? Thanks!



NO.  please please please report this seller to ebay.


----------



## c0uture

^ Thanks!


----------



## babymew

Heyy there!
does anyone know do the longchamp bag handles get softer and more malleable with use? I just got my black eiffel tower bag (that u just authenticated  and I was told it was new but the handles aren't stiff like the other new longchamp I have?
any insights? thanks again!


----------



## ballet_russe

all handles do


----------



## bagjunkie61

Dear Ladies,
Very keen on this, please help :
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/RARE-Limited...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item20b15c9756

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peterwilliam

http://cgi.ebay.com/RRP-145-Longcha...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41503278d0

Anyone have experience with this seller? All stock photos scares me


----------



## PhantaBitten

Morning all-
Can someone please let me know about this one?


----------



## peterwilliam

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b24a0995

Also this one?


----------



## MiSs Q

peterwilliam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b24a0995
> 
> Also this one?


 
is real


----------



## MiSs Q

phantabitten said:


> morning all-
> can someone please let me know about this one?


 
fake...!


----------



## MiSs Q

bagjunkie61 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Very keen on this, please help :
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/RARE-Limited...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item20b15c9756
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
real


----------



## cocoandjen

Hello ladies, 

Please authenticate.  TIA!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blueiris/items/Longchamp_Planetes_black_small_handbag

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/xblackxicex/items/BNWT_LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_NAVY_MEDIUM_TOTE


----------



## ballet_russe

PhantaBitten said:


> Morning all-
> Can someone please let me know about this one?



sorrry, this is most definitely fake


----------



## ballet_russe

peterwilliam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b24a0995
> 
> Also this one?



real


----------



## ballet_russe

cocoandjen said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please authenticate.  TIA!!!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blueiris/items/Longchamp_Planetes_black_small_handbag
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/xblackxicex/items/BNWT_LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_NAVY_MEDIUM_TOTE



both are real!


----------



## ballet_russe

peterwilliam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/RRP-145-Longcha...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41503278d0
> 
> Anyone have experience with this seller? All stock photos scares me



stock photos and choice of colors scares me too.  No experience from me.


----------



## cocoandjen

ballet_russe said:


> both are real!


 
Thank you Ballet_Russe!!!


----------



## PhantaBitten

ballet_russe said:


> sorrry, this is most definitely fake



Thanks for the second look


----------



## clementine8

hi, i was just wondering if the inner label tag can help us determine a Longchamp's authenticity? Like what does those number codes stand for anyway? thanks.


----------



## bagjunkie61

MiSs Q said:


> real


 
Thank -you!


----------



## ballet_russe

clementine8 said:


> hi, i was just wondering if the inner label tag can help us determine a Longchamp's authenticity? Like what does those number codes stand for anyway? thanks.



it has a serial number and the style code.  I do not give tips on how to authenticate.  Posting information on the internet about authenticity helps counterfeiters.


----------



## abi319

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123#ht_3816wt_930

could you help me with this one please ladies?TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bag shown in the photos is real. I do think it is odd, that it seems seller has two IDs or copied this listing

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Longc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada19731b


----------



## abi319

ballet_russe said:


> ^ the bag shown in the photos is real. I do think it is odd, that it seems seller has two IDs or copied this listing
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Longc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada19731b



thank you ballet_russe!

ahh,i see what you mean.do you think i should not go for it?this is a second chance offer.


----------



## pomu

Hi could anyone help to authenticate this longchamp? Not even sure if that's a roseau. xx TIA


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270582070866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I've made the payment....totally hope that is Authentic.
Thank's...


----------



## ballet_russe

pomu said:


> Hi could anyone help to authenticate this longchamp? Not even sure if that's a roseau. xx TIA



Yes, it is a Longchamp Roseau, an older version.


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270582070866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I've made the payment....totally hope that is Authentic.
> Thank's...



Yes, authentic  the style was called "Flower Power"


----------



## trendsettrebag

ballet_russe said:


> Yes, authentic  the style was called "Flower Power"



Yeaaaah....
Thank's a lot Ballet_ruse.

For my info, Is that any other colors??
Thank's...


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear  Ladies...can u tell me the most wanted color and size of LC Le pliage, please??
Thank's..


----------



## angelbabie611

Hello Ladies I need your expertise on this please.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170498111507&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pomu

Thanks very much!! XX


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Yeaaaah....
> Thank's a lot Ballet_ruse.
> 
> For my info, Is that any other colors??
> Thank's...



it was also in dark purple.  authentication questions only here please.


----------



## ballet_russe

angelbabie611 said:


> Hello Ladies I need your expertise on this please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170498111507&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance.



real Roseau bag


----------



## qualityisamust

Real!


----------



## angelbabie611

ballet_russe said:


> real Roseau bag



Thanks so much!!!!! Just bought this bag.


----------



## dorimi123

Hi,
 I bought this le pliage from craigslist for 10 bucks but not sure if it's authentic(the surface is a little shiny compare to others).
Here's the pics


----------



## dorimi123

And More pics


----------



## MiSs Q

dorimi123 said:


> And More pics


 
is real


----------



## ballet_russe

dorimi123 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this le pliage from craigslist for 10 bucks but not sure if it's authentic(the surface is a little shiny compare to others).
> Here's the pics



real


----------



## dorimi123

Thanks  though i wonder why this bag looks more shiny compare to other le pliage i saw on the street?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the newest bags look more shiny and thinner than older bags.


----------



## JoChan

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390205125011

please help to authenticate above. 

TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

JoChan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390205125011
> 
> please help to authenticate above.
> 
> TIA!



real  from several years ago


----------



## kwealzliy

Hi! 

could you ladies please help me authenticate this longchamp? 
































I'm just wondering because it was posted up on a craigslist ad and wanted to make sure before I purchase it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ fake.  Please report it to craigs list.


----------



## kwealzliy

Thanks for letting me know! I will definitely report it.


----------



## babysnowie

hi! need help in authenticating this Longchamp LM Nylon beige bag. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BN-Longchamp...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item41504de71c


----------



## ballet_russe

babysnowie said:


> hi! need help in authenticating this Longchamp LM Nylon beige bag. thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BN-Longchamp...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item41504de71c



real


----------



## Ixia

Hi, 

I googled this bag model but cannot find any similar reference so I'm unsure if this bag is real cos it looks fake to me. 

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3609428739&f=e


----------



## MiSs Q

Ixia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I googled this bag model but cannot find any similar reference so I'm unsure if this bag is real cos it looks fake to me.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3609428739&f=e


 
is fake!


----------



## Liagida

Wants a genuine LC. Please help me authenticate this... thanks much!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...o.php?pid=4189178&id=642038275&comments&alert


----------



## kwealzliy

Please authentic these bags TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead99fdbb

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada1f0bf4

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bf1383b

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2192b70

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa227460d

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1334cc75

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

Liagida said:


> Wants a genuine LC. Please help me authenticate this... thanks much!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4189178&op=1&view=all&subj=650792398&id=642038275#!/photo.php?pid=4189178&id=642038275&comments&alert



please post photos not link


----------



## ballet_russe

kwealzliy said:


> Please authentic these bags TIA
> 
> 
> Thanks!



all shown are genuine Longchamp


----------



## Liagida

ballet_russe said:


> please post photos not link


 
here it is...


----------



## ballet_russe

looks OK to me so far. a close up of the zipper to be sure pls.


----------



## Liagida

ballet_russe said:


> looks OK to me so far. a close up of the zipper to be sure pls.


 
well, i asked her to take pictures of the inside and the close up one of the zipper and the label but that is all she's got since the bag is still in transit from Germany. She assured me it's original but i have doubts on the color of the handle and the fold. isn't it that normally it's dark wooden brown and not beige?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ beige?  it looks white in that photo. it is a limited edition. it.'s definitely not the regular pliage.


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180518035688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank's..


----------



## JoChan

Hi there,

I am interested in the following but not sure if they are real:

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...ngchamp-limited-edition-art-deco-tilleul.html

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...16573-longchamp-limited-edition-art-deco.html

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...7-longchamp-limited-edition-art-deco-fox.html


----------



## ballet_russe

JoChan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am interested in the following but not sure if they are real:



I have not seen this. Deco was a few years ago and did not come in these colors then. Try to contact the Longchamp boutiques in Asia or longchamp.com for more info.  Pls PM when you get a reply.


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180518035688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank's..



real


----------



## jennyrose

hello ladies  can you help me to check if these are authentic, please. 
not sure it's the right shade of red for the first 2, looks kinda faded...? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-2704-OPEN-TOTE-CABAS-RED-545-BNWT-/250604064324?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a592a8e44#ht_1245wt_1137

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-1623-RED-M-size-TOTE-FREE-SHIPPING-/260574749770?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cab77244a#ht_1574wt_952

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Longchamp-NEW-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Medium-Blue-/280519668930?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41504674c2#ht_3931wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BN-Longchamp-Eiffel-Tower-Limited-Edition-Lower-Price-/280520623414?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4150550536#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## ballet_russe

^ all 4 real


----------



## jennyrose

alrightie! thanks ballet_russe!


----------



## trendsettrebag

ballet_russe said:


> real


Thank's a lot...


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LONGCHAMP-P...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51938c9694

Feedback of the seller....make me doubt???
Thank's..


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate this LC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LONGCHAMP-P...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51938c9694
> 
> Feedback of the seller....make me doubt???
> Thank's..



this is an authentic bag


----------



## edouw333

Im so into this red bag~~Please help me to authenticate this bag~Thanksssssssssssss~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Item number: 280521914873
Seller name: *66davidback* 
Link
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-TAG-Long...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415068b9f9

Thank you!!!


----------



## edouw333

Please help authenticate these four bags from the same seller mocha7786 from Hongkong as well!! She said she took them from Longchamp office without tags. Thank you! Both rose pink and ocean blue are so pretty!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bf13950

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae21b648

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cae2ac634

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cae21a313


Thankssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## abi319

please authenticate?TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GRAND-SAC-CABAS-...aMainFemmes&hash=item19bce39e27#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## MiSs Q

edouw333 said:


> Im so into this red bag~~Please help me to authenticate this bag~Thanksssssssssssss~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Item number: 280521914873
> Seller name: *66davidback*
> Link
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-TAG-Long...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415068b9f9
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
yes, is real.


----------



## MiSs Q

edouw333 said:


> Please help authenticate these four bags from the same seller mocha7786 from Hongkong as well!! She said she took them from Longchamp office without tags. Thank you! Both rose pink and ocean blue are so pretty!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bf13950
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae21b648
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cae2ac634
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cae21a313
> 
> 
> Thankssssssssss!!!!!


 
all real


----------



## ballet_russe

abi319 said:


> please authenticate?TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/GRAND-SAC-CABAS-...aMainFemmes&hash=item19bce39e27#ht_500wt_1154



authentic  such a beautiful classic bag!


----------



## edouw333

THANK YOU~~~~~


----------



## abi319

ballet_russe said:


> authentic  such a beautiful classic bag!



Thanks!


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear authenticatore, please authenticate this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-JEREM...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1897b66

Thank's


----------



## kitkatsunshine

i know this is a long shot. but bidding ends in 4 hrs.. someone help please! 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27b2940353

iItem number:	170499769171
bestfind88   ( Feedback Score Of 94Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear authenticatore, please authenticate this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-JEREM...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1897b66
> 
> Thank's



looks good


----------



## ballet_russe

kitkatsunshine said:


> i know this is a long shot. but bidding ends in 4 hrs.. someone help please!



 good


----------



## kitkatsunshine

wow thanks! 
mwa mwa.. luv ya!


----------



## trendsettrebag

ballet_russe said:


> looks good



Thank's a lot dear Ballet_ruse


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170499107682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank's..


----------



## purse_impulse

is this real? (i noticed the button and zipper are not of same hardware)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280519670048&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


and 

(this just seems fake)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220623563008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks a lot!


----------



## MiSs Q

purse_impulse said:


> is this real? (i noticed the button and zipper are not of same hardware)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280519670048&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> and
> 
> (this just seems fake)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220623563008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
them are real


----------



## MiSs Q

trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me to authenticate...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170499107682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank's..


 
real


----------



## trendsettrebag

MiSs Q said:


> real



Thank's MiSs Q


----------



## purse_impulse

thanks!!! time to do some bidding!


----------



## colk

please authenticate this pls.  TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190404329233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MiSs Q

colk said:


> please authenticate this pls. TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190404329233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
authentic bag


----------



## colk

MiSs Q said:


> authentic bag


 
good, thx so much


----------



## kitkatsunshine

ballet_russe said:


> good


got the bag already thanks for authenticating =)


----------



## trendsettrebag

Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350368579072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'm curious because of the colour of handle and the size.
Thank's ...


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



trendsettrebag said:


> Dear Authenticators....please help me to authenticate
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350368579072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I'm curious because of the colour of handle and the size.
> Thank's ...


----------



## trendsettrebag

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank's a lot CH>3Longchamp


----------



## JoChan

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e5c

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c146aac

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada44645f

4. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e22

5. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e2e

6. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e37

7. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e45

8. http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e5c


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All are real 



JoChan said:


> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e5c
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c146aac
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ada44645f
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e22
> 
> 5. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e2e
> 
> 6. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e37
> 
> 7. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e45
> 
> 8. http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae416e5c


----------



## JoChan

Thanks very much


----------



## myjemma

Hi all!

Thank you for this thread. I've been reading through, but I'm still totally clueless about telling real and fakes apart.

Can someone please help me authenticate this longchamp piece please?

http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51268499/T2zC4fXahaXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T2cC8fXlBXXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51268499/T2XS8fXl0XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51268499/T2T98fXf4XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51268499/T2HC8fXh4XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img06.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i6/51268499/T2n94fXb8aXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T23C0fXfRaXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg

Thank you very much in advance! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## myjemma

Oh, just to add on.. my doubt came from the seemingly darker shade of the leather (unless i'm wrong - please correct me if i am - the leather of all longchamp le pliages are all of the same shade?); the (intentionally?) blurred details of the zipper; and the length of the handles (not long enough??). :S


----------



## kitkatsunshine

hi i recently bought a long champ Shopping, medium. and the tag inside tells me its made it china, this shouldnt be a problem rite?  also what are your thoughts on this article.. 
reliable or not? following the guidelines, i feel that mine is authentic.. specially i posted it here also..  =)

http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



myjemma said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thank you for this thread. I've been reading through, but I'm still totally clueless about telling real and fakes apart.
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this longchamp piece please?
> 
> http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51268499/T2zC4fXahaXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T2cC8fXlBXXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/51268499/T2XS8fXl0XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51268499/T2T98fXf4XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/51268499/T2HC8fXh4XXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img06.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i6/51268499/T2n94fXb8aXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T23C0fXfRaXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg
> 
> Thank you very much in advance! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

if you posted the bag here and we authenticated it, then it's authentic.  The ebay guide is a good to go by, but if you still have worries post pics/ link to the auction here.  



kitkatsunshine said:


> hi i recently bought a long champ Shopping, medium. and the tag inside tells me its made it china, this shouldnt be a problem rite?  also what are your thoughts on this article..
> reliable or not? following the guidelines, i feel that mine is authentic.. specially i posted it here also..  =)
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> if you posted the bag here and we authenticated it, then it's authentic.



^ CHLongchamp said it right. We do not like to give more info than authentic or not authentic.


----------



## kitkatsunshine

CH<3Longchamp said:


> if you posted the bag here and we authenticated it, then it's authentic.  The ebay guide is a good to go by, but if you still have worries post pics/ link to the auction here.


thanks! you guys are the best. =)


----------



## gin2ham

Hi guys,
I just bought a couple of longchamp bag for me and my friends. I took a picture of one of the bags..Just wanted to make sure its authentic before I give it to them. Thanks!



































sorry if this is too much pics! thanks again!


----------



## MiSs Q

gin2ham said:


> Hi guys,
> I just bought a couple of longchamp bag for me and my friends. I took a picture of one of the bags..Just wanted to make sure its authentic before I give it to them. Thanks!
> 
> sorry if this is too much pics! thanks again!


 
yes, is real


----------



## BagsRmyLife

gin2ham said:


> Hi guys,
> I just bought a couple of longchamp bag for me and my friends. I took a picture of one of the bags..Just wanted to make sure its authentic before I give it to them. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if this is too much pics! thanks again!




I might take a second look at that one. The color code inside the bag doesn't match up to the color of the bag...


----------



## gin2ham

where can I find the color code list?


----------



## ballet_russe

gin2ham said:


> where can I find the color code list?



the bag looks OK to me.

gin2ham, we prefer not to post too much on authentication details. it is helpful to counterfeits, and tPF does not like to help the knockoff creators.   sorry


----------



## gin2ham

hi ballet russe, so it is authentic, right?? Thank you to everyone who replied to my questions. And I fully understand not being HELPFUL to them...Thanks again!!! really appreciate it!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ after looking at your pictures again, i cannot say for sure.  there are some parts that look OK and other details that worry me.  Where did you buy it?  I suggest you ask a Longchamp boutique, which is the only way to get an answer for sure.


----------



## gin2ham

I bought it on ebay, I had the other bags authenticated here and it was real. I just got some more from the same seller.


----------



## gin2ham

Do you want me to add more pics?


----------



## ballet_russe

Hi,


ballet_russe said:


> I suggest you ask a Longchamp boutique, which is the only way to get an answer for sure.


----------



## gin2ham

thanks!


----------



## jennyrose

hi gals need help in authenticating the ff bags:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/LONGCHAMP-Ei...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item415077abed

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/GENUINE-LONG...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c45febb

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BNWT-New-Lon...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4cf0182d49

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Authentic-Lo...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item35aa51d3c0

tyia!


----------



## ballet_russe

jennyrose ~~ all real bags shown in those auctions


----------



## jennyrose

^ thanks a lot ballet_russe! :urock:


----------



## kitkatsunshine

hi guys! another long shot as the bidding ends in 11 hours for this item.. i hope someone can help.. the seller did not post the color, is this beige or khaki or pink? and no pic of the plastic disc reinforcement behind the button, i hope someone can still tell me if this is auth and what color. thanks

Auth Longchamp Le Pliage 
Member idspongebob_nurse10 ( Feedback Score Of 37Yellow star icon for feedback score in between 10 to 49)
Item number:	280522926128


http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280522926128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

kitkatsunshine -- authentic


----------



## kitkatsunshine

wow really! great thanks.. but wat color is it? peach or beige? or khaki? hehehe hard to figure out hehe


----------



## kitkatsunshine

how abt this? the first i posted looked like pink i got a black lc already.. i need a khaki or brown.. hehe is this okay?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item5888524552#ht_500wt_1154

thnks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This one is real. 



kitkatsunshine said:


> how abt this? the first i posted looked like pink i got a black lc already.. i need a khaki or brown.. hehe is this okay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item5888524552#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> thnks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I believe the color is called Hawthorn.



kitkatsunshine said:


> wow really! great thanks.. but wat color is it? peach or beige? or khaki? hehehe hard to figure out hehe


----------



## iambell

I never thought there are fake longchamps, silly me.
So I need help on this, is this authentic ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330444302341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

TIA


----------



## ballet_russe

iambell said:


> I never thought there are fake longchamps, silly me.
> So I need help on this, is this authentic ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330444302341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA


\

authentic


----------



## iambell

Thank you for your time and expertise, ballet_russe


----------



## purse-nality

hello all! does whatshebuys only sell authentic LC's? and always flawless? my 1st time buying from the site, had it shipped to a u.s add though i'm from asia. sight unseen til weeks after. just want to zero in doubts :shame:... thanks!


----------



## kitkatsunshine

if this 3rd one is auth. this will be a steal! i already got 2 longchamps this week and i cant stop hahah.. 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-LONGCH...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f00db3fa6


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! Welcome to the Longchamp addiction 



kitkatsunshine said:


> if this 3rd one is auth. this will be a steal! i already got 2 longchamps this week and i cant stop hahah..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-LONGCH...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f00db3fa6


----------



## kitkatsunshine

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real! Welcome to the Longchamp addiction



haha..i know. thanks. i need an eiffel tower, it bag and badges and then ill shut it hehehe


----------



## kitkatsunshine

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real! Welcome to the Longchamp addiction


i figured stead of stressing myself saving up on one LV, ill buy LC hehe  LV will come.. haha


----------



## jennyrose

kitkatsunshine i know what you mean im getting addicted to buying different le pliage colors and styles too  

i bought a red cabas le pliage from ebay after it's been authenticated here. but now that i got the bag, im having doubts about whether it's real. compared to my other le pliage that i bought directly at a longchamp store, the nylon seems a little bit rougher and there's an extra bit of leftover nylon at the side stitching, like the cut isn't as good as i expected - see 2nd pic. so can you gals help me again to see if it's real? otherwise i would have to return it to the ebay seller


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i have that bag in slate and the side is the same.  dont forget, u usually dont see the seem on the other bags bc they have zippers.  as for the nylon, i feel like theyve gotten cheaper over the years and on top of it, urs is made in china.  i would still agree with the orig posters that its real.


----------



## jennyrose

ok whew that's good to know, thanks bagaholic  got a little nervous there since gin2ham from several pages ago had a bag that warranted a 2nd look.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is authentic as we said earlier already.


----------



## jennyrose

thank you thank you again ballet_russe!


----------



## lv_lover10

hello, i need your help authenticating this Longchamp.TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525355321&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

lv_lover10 said:


> hello, i need your help authenticating this Longchamp.TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180525355321&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



the bag in the photos is real


----------



## lv_lover10

ballet_russe said:


> the bag in the photos is real


 
thank you very much..


----------



## lv_lover10

how about these? THANK YOU VERY MUCH IN ADVANCE. 

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330446007078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320554582767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220628018038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320553851362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

5) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320555505872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

6)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150460865553&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

7) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250659289756&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ all look good


----------



## koko10

Is this bag authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa298d8d0


----------



## blueberryhoney

Hi!  I am thinking of purchasing a bag and I was hoping you ladies might be able to help me authenticate the bag...?  I appreciate your expertise!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/50205521/longchamp-black-shoulder-bag-paris

thank you in advance, I don't want to get taken for a fool...

Kristi


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



koko10 said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa298d8d0


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- from the  Roseau line 




blueberryhoney said:


> Hi!  I am thinking of purchasing a bag and I was hoping you ladies might be able to help me authenticate the bag...?  I appreciate your expertise!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/50205521/longchamp-black-shoulder-bag-paris
> 
> thank you in advance, I don't want to get taken for a fool...
> 
> Kristi


----------



## blueberryhoney

Thank you, friends!  You are so helpful.


----------



## Nnan

Hi! Can someone authenticate this old (?) Longchamp? That zipper doesn´t look good...

http://s994.photobucket.com/albums/af65/Nnnnanna/authenticate/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's a real vintage LM 



Nnan said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this old (?) Longchamp? That zipper doesn´t look good...
> 
> http://s994.photobucket.com/albums/af65/Nnnnanna/authenticate/


----------



## Nnan

Okey, thank you very much!


----------



## thebridegene

Hi ladies, 
Appreciate if I could get your help authenticating this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...4846853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_515wt_930

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




thebridegene said:


> Hi ladies,
> Appreciate if I could get your help authenticating this listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...4846853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_515wt_930
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## thebridegene

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Hooray! Thank you so much, CHLongchamp!


----------



## jblitzer

Can someone help me authenticate this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Longchamp-Purse-Messenger-style-/160453122183

Obviously I need to ask the seller for more photos - what should I ask for? The metal tag? The snaps? The logo stamp? What else?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real!  One of my favorite styles 



jblitzer said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Longchamp-Purse-Messenger-style-/160453122183
> 
> Obviously I need to ask the seller for more photos - what should I ask for? The metal tag? The snaps? The logo stamp? What else?


----------



## jennyrose

hi hi, can you please help me to authenticate this. bought it from that mocha7786 seller from HK on ebay. the serial # on the ebay item photo is different from the bag they sent me. now am not too sure the serial code matches the bag style and color coz it shouldn't be different right?   

it looks and feels like my real graphite bag though. help?

btw, the lighting in my room is kinda messed up, but this is a medium chocolate. thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Everything looks good to me



jennyrose said:


> hi hi, can you please help me to authenticate this. bought it from that mocha7786 seller from HK on ebay. the serial # on the ebay item photo is different from the bag they sent me. now am not too sure the serial code matches the bag style and color coz it shouldn't be different right?
> 
> it looks and feels like my real graphite bag though. help?
> 
> btw, the lighting in my room is kinda messed up, but this is a medium chocolate. thanks in advance!


----------



## jennyrose

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Everything looks good to me



thank you CHLongchamp  one more photo - the clear plastic disc on the snap has a gap abt a mm thick, looks like it was made that way and wasn't broken by shipping or something... still seem real?


----------



## lv_lover10

hi, still haven't been lucky w/ auctions, can you help me  w/ the ff please. bunches of thanks.

1)  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220634044421&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200491414717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270601884867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jp126

Hey! Wondering if you guys could help me out with this one. (: Can't wear it out until I'm 110% sure it's authentic! 

I tried to get a clear picture of the "original" on the button, but I failed! This is the best I could do. What makes me suspicious is the "furriness" of the underside of the leather flap. Hopefully that's nothing, hahaha. Also, it's a bit difficult to make out any accents on the "modele depose"...if they're there at all. It might be my optimistic imagination!

Thanks in advance! 

http://img408.imageshack.us/i/1022840.jpg/
http://img412.imageshack.us/i/1022837.jpg/
http://img80.imageshack.us/i/1022833.jpg/
http://img231.imageshack.us/i/1022830.jpg/
http://img180.imageshack.us/i/1022820.jpg/
http://img202.imageshack.us/i/1022810.jpg/
http://img705.imageshack.us/i/1022813.jpg/
http://img84.imageshack.us/i/1022828.jpg/


----------



## ballet_russe

jennyrose -- CH gave you the answer already, no need to question us

lv_lover10 -- all real

jp126 -- real


----------



## sulkyeustace

hi i really like this spy bag on ebay because of the ruching but i'm worried becaus the seller bought it on ebay uk and it didn't come with authenticity cards or a dustbag  please tell me what you think... -marisa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## jennyrose

hi ballet_russe, oh no, i didn't doubt CHLongchamp's answer at all, just didn't want to leave out details. i'm actually very grateful to CHLongchamp, and thanks for helping out as well


----------



## jp126

ballet_russe said:


> jp126 -- real



Thank you so, so, so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

jennyrose said:


> hi ballet_russe, oh no, i didn't doubt CHLongchamp's answer at all, just didn't want to leave out details. i'm actually very grateful to CHLongchamp, and thanks for helping out as well



ok   I try if possible to not post too many detailed pictures or descriptions than necessary on AT thread because that could help counterfeiters.


----------



## hot.pepper

Hi I'm new here. I've been going through the threads and I've been so wanting to get a Longchamp!!! 

Can you please authenticate the ff too? 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5c999ceb

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5ca9fd8b

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5caa6b6c

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5c7f72e0


----------



## Onlyyou

Same as above - new here, and I need some help!

Looking for a Longchamp, Large and a short strap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13ddd22d is this authentic?

And another question (which I do not know if it is correct to write here), but what is a resonable price for the bag mentioned above (large with short strap)? I found two in different stores in nice for about EUR 60 (USD 75). When I look around online that actually seems cheap since I actually know they are authentic!


----------



## Flossey

Hello! I am also a new Longchamp-ette and bought this off of ebay from a seller whose reviews were perfect. Some of them even said they had authenticated at the Longchamp store.

I received this beautiful thing today! I'm pretty sure it's okay, but just checking because I wouldn't want to wear a fake. I really hope it's real! I love it. It's style 1899.

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1271/dscn1516j.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1026/dscn1518.jpg
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/3712/dscn1510.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/384/dscn1548c.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6114/dscn1558g.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4448/dscn1556f.jpg
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9180/dscn1557x.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

*hot.pepper, Onlyyou*, and *Flossey  *-- your bags are real 

it is always good to check, if you are unsure.  On USA Ebay most are real but I also see some fake Pliage and Victiore right now.


----------



## shadesofjuly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632991323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

i'm interested in this bag, but there aren't many photos provided... does anyone know whether this seller is legit? thanks for any information! (:


----------



## Flossey

Thank you ballet_russe! I'm already wanting another.. I feel an addiction coming on.


----------



## hot.pepper

ballet_russe said:


> *hot.pepper, Onlyyou*, and *Flossey *-- your bags are real
> 
> it is always good to check, if you are unsure. On USA Ebay most are real but I also see some fake Pliage and Victiore right now.


 

Thank you!!! Woo hoo!!!
Another dent in my pocket coming right up! 

I'm starting to become a Longchamp addict. Is there a rehab for this? Hehehe


----------



## Onlyyou

Finally I will get a hold of my daaaaarling... my precious!




hot.pepper said:


> Thank you!!! Woo hoo!!!
> Another dent in my pocket coming right up!
> 
> I'm starting to become a Longchamp addict. Is there a rehab for this? Hehehe


----------



## ballet_russe

shadesofjuly said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632991323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> i'm interested in this bag, but there aren't many photos provided... does anyone know whether this seller is legit? thanks for any information! (:



ask for more photos. there is no way to tell with only a stock photo


----------



## ballet_russe

Hall of Shame! Beware, ladies.... If you  Longchamp, please help report these auctions of *mrshoemaker*, because he has many fake "Longchamp style" bags that are knockoffs.

http://shop.ebay.com/mrshoemaker/m.html?_nkw=bag


----------



## vanillacreme

I just purchased this coin purse today from the seller. I have just noticed that the seeming seems to not match the one in the stock photo on the right (left photo has white seeming while stock photo has lilac?) . It could be difference in the camera coloring. Does this coin purse look legit?  The seller's matching Lilac costmetic pouch looked legit...

Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380249755248&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the coin pouch is authentic


----------



## vanillacreme

thanks ballet_russe! 

btw...is there a major difference in longchamp bags produced in France or China?  I'm new to the Longchamp collecting game....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ballet_russe

no difference to me.  please use the search. we have discussed this, and this thread is for authenticating only.  TIA.


----------



## Mionne

how about this one?

about the inside, shouldnt it be just white or black?? and this one is tan!
is it fake?


----------



## Mionne

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf0e1485

sorry forgot to post the link


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's a real and the coloring is correct. 



Mionne said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf0e1485
> 
> sorry forgot to post the link


----------



## cparroyo777

Can you authenticate this please? Many thanks. By the way, is it normal that the inside of the bag is shiny, or should it be matte? TIA!


----------



## cparroyo777

additional pics.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*cparroyo777* it's real


----------



## cparroyo777

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *cparroyo777* it's real




so the shiny inside is normal then? because, I have compared it from other longchamp le pliage and those have matte lining.Thanks!


----------



## cparroyo777

ballet_russe said:


> ^ the coin pouch is authentic




Hi there, I just wanna get a second opinion, can you athenticate posts 944 and 945 please?thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please trust *CHLongchamp.* she's a main authenticator here and knows what she's doing.  thanks


----------



## cykerk

I went to Europe and bought few Longchamp Le Pliage bags. However, i found out the all the sizes of bags are different than the Standard Long Champ Le Pliage sizes found on the internet. Possible that I am getting fake Le Pliage in Europe ? I bought in Longchmap authorized dealer in Airport, and the outlet can be found under longhmap website store locator.....


the sizes that i bought as follow
LongChamp Le Pliage Long Handle
1 - (48x31)cm
2 - (38x??)cm

LongChamp Le Pliage Short Handle
1- (48x28)cm

anyone could verify me if Longchamp has ever produce the above size ? what if I am getting fake product from authorized dealer in Europe, what should I do ? Could I able to claim back the genius product from Longchamp as longhcamp did not take good care and allow its authorized dealer selling fake products. 

pls advise me


----------



## Mama'stime

Hi Ladies

well you know all have me worried i recently bought my Longchamp leather bucket bag it was supposed to be authentic although the lady that sold it said she had it for a very long time...it has all the markings and feels like the description that ckayakrxz gave HOWEVER !!! i can not find a number in it anywhere (just ran and grab it) i didnt think to even try to authenticate it as i thought this was one brand that was safe from the fakes, can anyone tell me anything about the numbers PLEASE....

Deb


----------



## Mionne

http://cgi.ebay.com/Limited-Edition...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdeccb84

is it real??? limited edition


----------



## ballet_russe

cykerk said:


> I went to Europe and bought few Longchamp Le Pliage bags. However, i found out the all the sizes of bags are different than the Standard Long Champ Le Pliage sizes found on the internet. Possible that I am getting fake Le Pliage in Europe ? I bought in Longchmap authorized dealer in Airport, and the outlet can be found under longhmap website store locator.....
> 
> 
> the sizes that i bought as follow
> LongChamp Le Pliage Long Handle
> 1 - (48x31)cm
> 2 - (38x??)cm
> 
> LongChamp Le Pliage Short Handle
> 1- (48x28)cm
> 
> anyone could verify me if Longchamp has ever produce the above size ? what if I am getting fake product from authorized dealer in Europe, what should I do ? Could I able to claim back the genius product from Longchamp as longhcamp did not take good care and allow its authorized dealer selling fake products.
> 
> pls advise me



welcome.  I do not authenticate without photos.  Please use the SEARCH function for your questions and see post #648 of this thread.


----------



## ballet_russe

Mionne said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Limited-Edition...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdeccb84
> 
> is it real??? limited edition



there is absolutely no way, that I can tell without photos.  You need to ask the seller for pictures that are not stock photos


----------



## ballet_russe

Mama'stime said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> well you know all have me worried i recently bought my Longchamp leather bucket bag it was supposed to be authentic although the lady that sold it said she had it for a very long time...it has all the markings and feels like the description that ckayakrxz gave HOWEVER !!! i can not find a number in it anywhere (just ran and grab it) i didnt think to even try to authenticate it as i thought this was one brand that was safe from the fakes, can anyone tell me anything about the numbers PLEASE....
> 
> Deb



_photos_, ladies, photos!!!


----------



## Mionne

ballet_russe said:


> there is absolutely no way, that I can tell without photos.  You need to ask the seller for pictures that are not stock photos



I asked again n he said its 100% authentic n made in france!
Still cant believe?


----------



## Flossey

Mionne said:


> I asked again n he said its 100% authentic n made in france!
> Still cant believe?



Ballet_russe needs pictures to authenticate.  I was looking at the bag as well and just asked the seller for pictures - if the seller doesn't give them, then it is impossible to tell authenticity until you get a bag.


----------



## ballet_russe

Mionne said:


> I asked again n he said its 100% authentic n made in france!
> Still cant believe?




a "thank you" and pictures are always appreciated on AT. we are volunteers, not paid detectives.


----------



## Mionne

I will post some pics when i get the bag! Thanks


----------



## Kanebo

Hi ladies!  Can you please authenticate the Gatsby bag?  I love the color! TIA!

Bag:  Longchamp Gatsby Mocha
Item No: 290454934173
Seller: jonstarn
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290454934173&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ kanebo -- that is authentic and a good deal!


----------



## Mionne

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151225f0a

is this one real?
the leather doesnt like very smooth,,,

thanks


----------



## Kanebo

ballet_russe said:


> ^ kanebo -- that is authentic and a good deal!


 
Thank you for answering so fast ballet_russe!  I already got outbid, but I'm going to keep at it.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




Mionne said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151225f0a
> 
> is this one real?
> the leather doesnt like very smooth,,,
> 
> thanks


----------



## nazaluke

Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this for me. TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Limited-Edition...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdf45be3


----------



## nazaluke

^^^Never mind. I too will post pics when I receive it. Thanks.


----------



## pikablackiebaby

This is my first request. Hoping to check if the following is ok:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LONGCHAMP-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193ed55f0

Thank you.


----------



## myjemma

Hello!

Recently I got another black Le Pliage bag off ebay, and its my first long handle large. I can't be sure of its authenticity, and I wish to seek for your help.

Below are the pictures taken of the bag:

http://img838.imageshack.us/i/dsc04036.jpg/
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/dsc04038.jpg/
http://img840.imageshack.us/i/dsc04039.jpg/
http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dsc04042.jpg/
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/dsc04043.jpg/
http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc04044.jpg/
http://img841.imageshack.us/i/dsc04046c.jpg/
http://img837.imageshack.us/i/dsc04048v.jpg/
http://img830.imageshack.us/i/dsc04049.jpg/
http://img837.imageshack.us/i/dsc04051.jpg/
*sorry I tried to use the [ img ] tags but the images can't show..*

The inner lining is black as shown, and its merged with the outer surface (like not exactly a separate layer as do normal "lining" does). Also, the back reads: "LONGCHAMP" and the next line: "LE PLIAGE. "SHOPPING" - MODELE DEPOSE" which is not too clear. 

Is it a fake? Thank you for your help in advance everyone.


----------



## pikablackiebaby

I bought these 3 bags from ebay:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410284451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250663955957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170504960252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I haven't seen many of this style. Wondering if they're real and also which year the style was introduced. Thank you.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



pikablackiebaby said:


> This is my first request. Hoping to check if the following is ok:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LONGCHAMP-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5193ed55f0
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 



myjemma said:


> Hello!
> 
> Recently I got another black Le Pliage bag off ebay, and its my first long handle large. I can't be sure of its authenticity, and I wish to seek for your help.
> 
> Below are the pictures taken of the bag:
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/i/dsc04036.jpg/
> http://img829.imageshack.us/i/dsc04038.jpg/
> http://img840.imageshack.us/i/dsc04039.jpg/
> http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dsc04042.jpg/
> http://img829.imageshack.us/i/dsc04043.jpg/
> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/dsc04044.jpg/
> http://img841.imageshack.us/i/dsc04046c.jpg/
> http://img837.imageshack.us/i/dsc04048v.jpg/
> http://img830.imageshack.us/i/dsc04049.jpg/
> http://img837.imageshack.us/i/dsc04051.jpg/
> *sorry I tried to use the [ img ] tags but the images can't show..*
> 
> The inner lining is black as shown, and its merged with the outer surface (like not exactly a separate layer as do normal "lining" does). Also, the back reads: "LONGCHAMP" and the next line: "LE PLIAGE. "SHOPPING" - MODELE DEPOSE" which is not too clear.
> 
> Is it a fake? Thank you for your help in advance everyone.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

They are real. 


QUOTE=pikablackiebaby;16025306]I bought these 3 bags from ebay:
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410284451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250663955957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170504960252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I haven't seen many of this style. Wondering if they're real and also which year the style was introduced. Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## myjemma

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real.



Thank you my dear! )


----------



## pikablackiebaby

CH<3Longchamp said:


> They are real.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pikablackiebaby;16025306]I bought these 3 bags from ebay:
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410284451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250663955957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170504960252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I haven't seen many of this style. Wondering if they're real and also which year the style was introduced. Thank you.


[/QUOTE]
thank you so much


----------



## Mama'stime

Hi and appologise for not posting the pic's of the bag i was asking about at the moment imy camera is not here + i am a completley newbie when it comes to forums so i wouldnt know how to upload a pic again sorry for the inconvinence

Deb


----------



## louislvoesem

Anyone please?

http://i25.tinypic.com/8z4f9h.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/30cc64o.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/jq52di.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/123bcrd.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/2wqstxw.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/ei42sx.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/11vk0o2.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/6omqzn.jpg
http://i27.tinypic.com/vy4f2d.jpg
http://i25.tinypic.com/2u8lc2d.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/icv639.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/2pynex0.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/35hl3ch.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/289kbxc.jpg 
http://i30.tinypic.com/hw9xe8.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/33eivbb.jpg
http://i29.tinypic.com/689994.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/e01kw3.jpg 

There seems to be no plastic tag inside. Is that even acceptable? Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. It has no tags inside because it's an older bag and it's stamped made in France 





louislvoesem said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> http://i25.tinypic.com/8z4f9h.jpg
> http://i28.tinypic.com/30cc64o.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/jq52di.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/123bcrd.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2wqstxw.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/ei42sx.jpg
> http://i31.tinypic.com/11vk0o2.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/6omqzn.jpg
> http://i27.tinypic.com/vy4f2d.jpg
> http://i25.tinypic.com/2u8lc2d.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/icv639.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/2pynex0.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/35hl3ch.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/289kbxc.jpg
> http://i30.tinypic.com/hw9xe8.jpg
> http://i28.tinypic.com/33eivbb.jpg
> http://i29.tinypic.com/689994.jpg
> http://i28.tinypic.com/e01kw3.jpg
> 
> There seems to be no plastic tag inside. Is that even acceptable? Thanks!


----------



## louislvoesem

Wow thanks! That was fast! Thank you so much for confirming!!!


----------



## JENNYVELLO

PLS AUTH THIS LONGCHAMP TYPE L PLIAGE. IM CONFUSE WITH THE BUTTON,THERE IS ENGRAVED "FLOX" BUT I KNOW THAT THE USUAL LONGCHAMP HAVE "ORIGINAL PRYM" IN THE BUTTON. THE SELLER TOLD ME THAT IT IS AUTH....PLS HELP ME.



http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af310/ilaianara/LC TYPE L/P1013464.jpg

http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af310/ilaianara/LC TYPE L/P1013463.jpg

http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af310/ilaianara/LC TYPE L/P1013465.jpg

http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af310/ilaianara/LC TYPE L/P1013462.jpg


----------



## baghagwb

Hi, would appreciate help in authenticating this.  Thanks much!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Limite...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item335f2de3d2


----------



## ballet_russe

*baghagwb *-- authentic 




JENNYVELLO said:


> PLS AUTH THIS LONGCHAMP TYPE L PLIAGE.
> http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af310/ilaianara/LC TYPE L/P1013462.jpg



please do not write to us with all CAPITAL LETTERS. it is like shouting at me. 

your bag is an authentic older version.


----------



## JENNYVELLO

ballet_russe said:


> *baghagwb *-- authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do not write to us with all CAPITAL LETTERS. it is like shouting at me.
> 
> your bag is an authentic older version.


oh im so sorry,promise not to do that again...thanks so much!


----------



## kciparrish

Hi, I picked this bag up from a second hand shop for a few bucks with the hopes that it was real.  Please help.  Thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

^ real


----------



## allurella

I'm currently on the hunt for a large Longchamp Le Pliage on eBay, to use as an everyday, travel and school bag. There are so many fake looking ones on eBay, so I'd be really happy if someone would take the time and look at these links and tell me if they're fake or real. It wouldn't have been that fun to spend a lot of money on a fake bag!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280537602561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
2. http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5d146440
3. http://cgi.ebay.com/0-99-BID-GENUIN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5d015310
4. http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-L...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5d1fa79d
5. http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f406489

I doubt that nr. 2 and 3 are real, but I just have to check with you guys.

Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ all 5 appear real


----------



## allurella

^ great! i think i might go with the color "Ocean", even if it's the most expensive one.

// okay, i'm soon buying the Ocean one! my first eBay purchase. hopefully all goes well (:


----------



## serendipityxt

what about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item791316cfed


----------



## nooch

Is this seller legit?  Got an unexpected gift with the instructions "DON'T SPEND IT ON BILLS" and I think I might actually abide by those instructions.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NEW-Longch...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa336bb46


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*serendipityxt* & *nooch*- they are both real. FYI- most 1899 styles are made in China.


----------



## Peaches18

Hey everyone! I was just wondering if these were real:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Longchamp-Le...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item791316cfea


----------



## Jaloh

Hi,

I bought this Longchamp bag from Internet.
Is this authentic or not? If it's authentic, any ideas which years collection?

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/longchamp-laukku-nahkaa/145125061 

Thanks!


----------



## Mionne

i just got a longchamp from mocha7786 on ebay
the bag obviously has defects!
one handle is obviously longer then the other one,,and the leather is very soft
also, the longchamp button is not in the middle which is the most obviously part
i m really worried!

does anyone know if longchamp produce defect items?
or the bag is FAKE?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you post your own pictures to verify? A lot of these ebay sellers recycle pics/ use stock photos, so sometimes it's hard to complete authenticate. Thanks!




Mionne said:


> i just got a longchamp from mocha7786 on ebay
> the bag obviously has defects!
> one handle is obviously longer then the other one,,and the leather is very soft
> also, the longchamp button is not in the middle which is the most obviously part
> i m really worried!
> 
> does anyone know if longchamp produce defect items?
> or the bag is FAKE?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- I'm going to guess that it's from 2003/2004.



Jaloh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this Longchamp bag from Internet.
> Is this authentic or not? If it's authentic, any ideas which years collection?
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/longchamp-laukku-nahkaa/145125061
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

See post #990 




Peaches18 said:


> Hey everyone! I was just wondering if these were real:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Longchamp-Le...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item791316cfea


----------



## clementine8

Hi everyone! Can anyone help me authenticate these 2 bags? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-HANDB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cacdb9fe2

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Flora...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308d011c4


Would you know the model/name of these bags? What year they were released?

Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

clementine8 said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone help me authenticate these 2 bags?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-HANDB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cacdb9fe2
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Flora...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2308d011c4
> 
> 
> Would you know the model/name of these bags? What year they were released?
> 
> Thank you!



both are authentic limited edition Le pliage in "Cabas" style.

*Flower Power*
2008

*Garden Foo*
2006


----------



## wjinger

ballet_russe said:


> both are authentic limited edition Le pliage in "Cabas" style.
> 
> *Flower Power*
> 2008
> 
> *Garden Foo*
> 2006


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Floral...item2308d011c4
the color of leather looks wired .. what do you think?


----------



## ballet_russe

wjinger said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Floral...item2308d011c4
> the color of leather looks wired .. what do you think?



not to me.  i already said what i think.


----------



## gracettyl

Is this real??? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0486176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_949


----------



## gracettyl

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes real


----------



## gracettyl

both the red and the black?


----------



## ballet_russe

yes


----------



## clementine8

ballet_russe said:


> both are authentic limited edition Le pliage in "Cabas" style.
> 
> *Flower Power*
> 2008
> 
> *Garden Foo*
> 2006


 


Thanks ballet_russe!


----------



## kiku

Hello! Please authenticate this longchamp le pliage, thank you in advance =D

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/5761/cimg0318a.jpg
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4105/cimg0323.jpg
http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/700/cimg0327.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4808/cimg0330.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3479/cimg0328s.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

^ it is real


----------



## kiku

^ oh wow thanks so much for your quick reply ballet_russe!!! You are so wonderful!


----------



## mariedc

help please, can anyone authenticate this for me

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5d484926

I would really appreciate it. It seems too good to be true coz it costs only a little less than US$100.  Thanks everyone


----------



## gracettyl




----------



## go_li_lyn

gracettyl said:


> View attachment 1167899



Hi do you have close up of the zipper pull and snap emblem?


----------



## go_li_lyn

mariedc said:


> help please, can anyone authenticate this for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a5d484926
> 
> I would really appreciate it. It seems too good to be true coz it costs only a little less than US$100.  Thanks everyone




Hi I'm from the Philippines also. Judging from the available pics it looks okay but you might need to see the zipper pull. I bought a brand new authentic LONGCHAMP PLANETES last May in Cannes, France (direct from the LC store). It cost only 101 Euros (around Php 6,060) It comes with a small coin purse too. So I believe Php 3,900 for that longchamp is just fair at eBay.


----------



## ballet_russe

gracettyl and mariedc both authentic  

*go_li_lyn*, I know, that you are trying to be helpful, but on tPF we try to not explain why bags are authentic or what parts look OK or not Ok.  The experts like to just say yes or no. I do not need more pictures.  TIA.


----------



## mariedc

thank you very much ballet_russe and go_li_lyn! you're both very helpful! =) cheers! =)


----------



## darininlove

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's a real and the coloring is correct.


 


it looks authentics but can anyone tell why the serial  number is ending with 001 ?  Actually 001  is the color code for Black .isn't it? 


and these pictures , the color code is right . 
pls look at the symbol , under serial number. 
especially Praline 469  .. why it looks so small and font type of serial number also different.. is  this authentic? 






Lilas 356  


http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T23C0fXfRaXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg


Praline 469 


http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/51268499/T2avliXhpbXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg


Ocean 164

http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/51268499/T241hbXi4bXXXXXXXX_!!51268499.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

we *do not* discuss serial numbers here.

giving info helps counterfeiters.


----------



## darininlove

sorry, how can i delete previous post? 


and please help me, the  below bag is fake? bought from ebay the seller  mentioned got it from Nordstorm. 


http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/nang_ja/longchamp/06062010036.jpg


----------



## dorimi123

Hi,
 I wonder if this ebay seller hkmtk209 sells authentic longchamp bags?
Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4035wt_1108

Thanks!


----------



## darininlove

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54fd4306


I think this is fake one. right?


----------



## go_li_lyn

ballet_russe said:


> gracettyl and mariedc both authentic
> 
> *go_li_lyn*, I know, that you are trying to be helpful, but on tPF we try to not explain why bags are authentic or what parts look OK or not Ok.  The experts like to just say yes or no. I do not need more pictures.  TIA.



sure ballet_russe!
just thought the buyer might want to know the reasons so that we have basis. in LV threads its perfectly okay to say why, and to ask more pictures.
anyway i respect your expertise on LC bags, so happy authenticating! 

enjoy your tombe- pas de bourre- glissade- grand jete's as well!


----------



## ballet_russe

darininlove 1081 -- real
dorimi123 -- that bag in photos is real, but read the feedback if you are a cautious person. I do not authenticate the "seller"
darininlove 1020 -- FAKE. please report this to eBay right away.


----------



## dorimi123

I dont see the accent marks on modele depose on its heat stamp and also the way they print it is a little different than my other longchamp shopper. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...60356&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4035wt_1108


----------



## ballet_russe

^ looks ok to me


----------



## mocha.lover

Could someone take a look at this for me? Many thanks!

Item Name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower
Item #: 220645976399
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-E...H_Handbags&hash=item335f86694f#ht_2245wt_1020


----------



## crumpy

Hi.  Is anyone familiar with whatshebuys.com?  Would you know if they sell authentic LC bags?

Thanks.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




mocha.lover said:


> Could someone take a look at this for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower
> Item #: 220645976399
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-E...H_Handbags&hash=item335f86694f#ht_2245wt_1020


----------



## Mionne

i bought a longchamp bag from mocha7786 on ebay
i got the hawthorn colour 
and i found the quality is not consistence with all 4 longchamp bags i bought in france
also i brought that to longchamp shop
and they said its FAKE
so buyer beware!


----------



## MiSs Q

Mionne said:


> i bought a longchamp bag from mocha7786 on ebay
> i got the hawthorn colour
> and i found the quality is not consistence with all 4 longchamp bags i bought in france
> also i brought that to longchamp shop
> and they said its FAKE
> so buyer beware!


 
OMG..but our longchamp shop said them its real
WHY? SOMEBODY CAN HELP??


----------



## KikiLove

Is this bag authentic?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-long-handle-1899089-/140427228596?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b21d75b4#ht_7644wt_1202

I was also wondering if this is the same bag as this (because this is the bag I'm looking for, Saks doesn't ship to my country) :

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524444768851&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0671194173582

Or is the one from Saks bigger?? It says that it 'opens' to a 19"W on the saks website, does that mean that the width of the top of the bag (the zipper length) is 19"W, and that the width of the bottom is the same width as stated in the link from ebay above maybe? I'm confused:


Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ 1899 is smaller.  please read this thread for description of difference, this was discussed


----------



## KikiLove

ballet_russe said:


> ^ 1899 is smaller.  please read this thread for description of difference, this was discussed




Thanks!

I've been reading the thread, and I just wanted to make sure I understand this right. The bag named 1899089 (the one I posted from ebay) is the newest and largest 'Le pliage' bag with long handles on the market? 

And 1899089 is a little smaller than the old version of the large 'le pilage' bag named 2724089, which is the one I posted from Saks? Or is the one from Saks not a 'le pilage' at all?

Also, is the bag i posted from ebay authentic?

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## darininlove

Mionne said:


> i bought a longchamp bag from mocha7786 on ebay
> i got the hawthorn colour
> and i found the quality is not consistence with all 4 longchamp bags i bought in france
> also i brought that to longchamp shop
> and they said its FAKE
> so buyer beware!


 

may i ask where did you check it?


----------



## Inferknight

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...ndbags&var=&hash=item791335e6ba#ht_1860wt_759

Can someone check out these for me, please? Thank you! ^__^


----------



## ballet_russe

Inferknight said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...ndbags&var=&hash=item791335e6ba#ht_1860wt_759
> 
> Can someone check out these for me, please? Thank you! ^__^



that bag in the photos is authentic 


*message to everyone *-- I am seeing more and more FAKE pliage on ebay. Fake plain Pliage, fake limited edition, fake Jeremy Scott.   Please, if you  Longchamp help report them when you see them.

IMHO unless you are very knowledgeable about how to tell fake pliage, do not buy from sellers in China and Hong Kong.  99% of bags from those places is counterfeit Longchamp.


----------



## FAR

Just got an Art deco, would anyone know if the large long handle (shopping) doesn't really have an inner pocket, because my eiffel tower, medium sized though has an inner pocket.  Everything looks authentic except the absence of the inner pocket in the Art deco.  Please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## ballet_russe

^ want authentication? must post photos!!

it has been a long time since i saw Deco IRL but sometimes ltd ed have no pocket


----------



## KikiLove

Please help me!:wondering



KikiLove said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been reading the thread, and I just wanted to make sure I understand this right. The bag named 1899089 (the one I posted from ebay) is the newest and largest 'Le pliage' bag with long handles on the market?
> 
> And 1899089 is a little smaller than the old version of the large 'le pilage' bag named 2724089, which is the one I posted from Saks? Or is the one from Saks not a 'le pilage' at all?
> 
> Also, is the bag i posted from ebay authentic?
> 
> Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ballet_russe

^yes


----------



## KikiLove

ballet_russe said:


> ^yes



Thank you

I was a little nervous since the seller is from China... I will probably post pictures of it when I get it, just to be safe!


----------



## ballet_russe

if youre unsure, buy at Saks


----------



## crabcat

Please authenticate this, thanks:

http://s746.photobucket.com/albums/xx106/crabmao/items for sale/Longchamp tote/

I sold this bag recently on Bonz, but now the buyer insisted it was fake because it's made in China and there was no line below the embossed logo and wants to return it. Dear gals please help.


----------



## KikiLove

ballet_russe said:


> if youre unsure, buy at Saks



As mentioned earlier, unfortunately Saks doesn't ship to my country, otherwise I would..

Maybe this seller is safer: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...342389&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1816wt_913 ..


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

def real


----------



## crabcat

iheartcoachcoac said:


> def real



Hi iheartcoachcoac, did you mean my post? Thanks! The buyer just filed paypal dispute:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## crabcat

Posted this on the Handbags & Purses forum and was advised to move it here:

Sorry that there might be duplicate information, but this is the whole story.

Hi Longchamp lovers,

Any thought on the following 2 questions would be greatly appreciated:
1. Are Le pliage bags made in China now?
2. Is there supposed to be a embossed line under the front logo?

I'm asking these questions because I recently sold a Le pliage bag on Bonanzle, which was purchased from Bloomingdales a while ago. However, the buyer insisted it is fake.

She base her judgements on 2 things:
1. My bag is "made in China" and her 2 other longchamp bags were "made in France"
2. My bag does not have a "underline" below the front logo and hers does.
Here is my bag:
http://s746.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=DSC03766.jpg
Here is her bag:
http://s746.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=DSC03768.jpg

I checked the longchamps official site and their photo is just like mine. http://www.longchamp.com/_img/new/1621373645_0.jpg

I'm very confused and can any please please help me?


----------



## StarBrite310

^ I responded to your other post about this


----------



## ballet_russe

^ she's right


----------



## FAR

ballet_russe said:


> ^ want authentication? must post photos!!
> 
> it has been a long time since i saw Deco IRL but sometimes ltd ed have no pocket



thanks ballet_russe; everything looks authentic my only problem is the absence of inner pocket.  I am relieved to know that some limited editions have no pocket


----------



## tennis1290

Hello, 

My longchamp seems 100% authentic with the correct zipper pull, reinforced snaps, genuine leather and sizing and the the word ORIGINAL on the snap as well as made in france in the stitching. However my tote also says "Les Pliages" instead of "Le Pliage"? Is this because it is an older version?? It is a large black shopping longchamp..Help!!


----------



## mapple

hello longchamps lovers 

im new here..can anyone help me authenticate these Longchamps Le Pliage?
These are from 2 different ebay sellers:

Item Name: Longchamp *Eiffel Tower*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e2d05844

Item Name:Longchamp *Art Deco (TILLEUL)*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19be6a5bca

Item Name: Longchamp *Art Deco (CHARDON)*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19be6a5bb9

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Please post pictures so we can 100% authenticate. 




tennis1290 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My longchamp seems 100% authentic with the correct zipper pull, reinforced snaps, genuine leather and sizing and the the word ORIGINAL on the snap as well as made in france in the stitching. However my tote also says "Les Pliages" instead of "Le Pliage"? Is this because it is an older version?? It is a large black shopping longchamp..Help!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear lovely experts is this Longchamp authentic?  If so what is the name/style of this bag please. Thank you


----------



## Mad about Bags

More pictures


----------



## mapple

^^^ hello CHLongchamp, anyone...

could you please help me authenticate these. I would really appreciate it.

Item Name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longcha...item53e2d05844

Item Name:Longchamp Art Deco (TILLEUL)
Link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longcha...item19be6a5bca

Item Name: Longchamp Art Deco (CHARDON)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longcha...item19be6a5bb9

thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*Mad About Bags* It's real.

*Mapple* They are all real.


----------



## ballet_russe

*Mad About Bags*  -- it is a Roseau line bag.


----------



## mapple

^^ thank you so much


----------



## Mad about Bags

ballet_russe said:


> *Mad About Bags* -- it is a Roseau line bag.


 Cool  Thank you ballet_russe


----------



## Mad about Bags

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *Mad About Bags* It's real.
> 
> *Mapple* They are all real.


 

Thank you CHLongchamp


----------



## bagjunkie61

Hi Dear Ladies,
I am interested in this but  is this real, because I thought the Limited Edition Eiffel Tower only comes in Navy or Paper color.
Would you please help, really appreciate your comments. Thanks

Item Name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/PLIAGE-EIFFE...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3f020e3ede


----------



## vanillacreme

Hi!

Just wondering if this is real. 

Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-M...bag-Lilac-/170524361196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## red.doll

hi everyone! authenticate below please.. just got the bag and there is no white tag inside where you can see the "Made in China/France" unlike some of the bags i bought before. also there is no YKK mark on the zipper. and it says PARIS or FRANCE, not the year 19++. the leather flap says LES PLIAGES, not LE PLIAGE and there is no accent mark on the Modele Depose.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...83702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4107wt_1137

Help please! Thanks


----------



## red.doll

it would also help if someone can authenticate these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...46336656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_3562wt_1137
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...-PINK-125-/270619656293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...-Deep-Red-/280546336655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## darininlove

i wanna know too. is this old version? 





red.doll said:


> hi everyone! authenticate below please.. just got the bag and there is no white tag inside where you can see the "Made in China/France" unlike some of the bags i bought before. also there is no YKK mark on the zipper. and it says PARIS or FRANCE, not the year 19++. the leather flap says LES PLIAGES, not LE PLIAGE and there is no accent mark on the Modele Depose.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...83702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4107wt_1137
> 
> Help please! Thanks


----------



## it.girl

Item Name: Longchamp Les Pliages Backpack

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ARichmond/items/Longchamp_Les_Pliages_Backpack_TPF


----------



## godsent

Hi! Kindly confirm if this longchamp eiffel tower is real... please? The handle length "bothers" me.. I'm eyeing on this to be my first longchamp and i wouldn't want to be owning a fake one. Please... please... please... help! Also, what is this? The seller says it's travel with long handles but i don't think it is... help please.


----------



## hailcien

real! i have a blue one with long handles..


----------



## lv_lover10

hi experts, need help on the ff please. thank you in advance.

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...ite-125-M-/280547252785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-tote-bag-burgundy-pink-/260648957284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## hot.pepper

Please help me authenticate this : cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-SHOPPING-Long-Handle-Small-size-/320571349955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211  thank you!!!


----------



## lovepochikitty

Please help to authenticate this...I've fallen in love with the Le Pliage, but have zero knowledge of it. This is going to be my first...TIA

Item: Le Pliage Large Nylon Tote Bag

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250682429065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## carpedium_2004

Hello .. can someone help me authenticate this Longchamp Roseau. I have never bought a Longchamp before. Thank you very much..


----------



## carpedium_2004

^ and this one in black too ...


----------



## carpedium_2004

^^ and does anyone knows what happened to the leather in these photos and if they are going to split/tear or anything. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## onesong

Hi there  I am requesting for your help because I have been looking for this bag since it came out (Canada was sold out and the official sites has removed it *sigh*) so my only option is to outsource. I have read some authenticity guide about the Le Pliage collection so I'm 60% sure that this is authentic. This will be my first Longchamp so I definitely want to make sure I'm paying for a real one. Thank you in advance!

Model: LES PLIAGE EIFFEL TOWER MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE 
Color: Graphite 
Pictures:




















I have also requested the seller for a picture for the back of the flap. Is there anything else I need to know to check its authenticity? thank you

Edited: the seller has sent me the back of the flap:


----------



## chelliott

So I bought this bag about a month ago, $59 + shipping. I'm pretty sure it's real, but I figured I would check it out with you pros to make sure.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




vanillacreme said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if this is real.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-M...bag-Lilac-/170524361196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



it.girl said:


> Item Name: Longchamp Les Pliages Backpack
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ARichmond/items/Longchamp_Les_Pliages_Backpack_TPF


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

#2 is real   The 1st one they are using someone else's watermarked pictures,so I'd be a bit cautious.



lv_lover10 said:


> hi experts, need help on the ff please. thank you in advance.
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...ite-125-M-/280547252785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-tote-bag-burgundy-pink-/260648957284?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both Roseau bags are real. The leather problem I cant really help you with- sometimes it happens due to not storing the bag correctly (meaning stuffing it so it wont crease).



carpedium_2004 said:


> Hello .. can someone help me authenticate this Longchamp Roseau. I have never bought a Longchamp before. Thank you very much..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*onesong* & *chelliott* both bags are real


----------



## bledel

Please authenticate this Longchamp bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...-Bilberry-/140442030435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

Thanks a lot!


----------



## blu3leaf14

Hi, I was wondering if this longchamp is real


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




bledel said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...-Bilberry-/140442030435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. Same color as my short handle M sized, so it dates back to 2004.




blu3leaf14 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this longchamp is real
> 
> 
> View attachment 1183053
> 
> View attachment 1183054


----------



## kwealzliy

please authenticate this longchamp! 






this was the only picture offered. 

Thanks!


----------



## mlbb

ballet_russe said:


> Hi!  The first auction, item                                  280291527530, is authentic. (The clear plastic bag and the tissue is how the bags arrive at the boutique before they are put on display. Fakes usually have plastic-wrapped handles.)
> 
> When using eBay, always, always, ALWAYS ask for pictures of the actual item. The last 3 auctions use stock photos (in other words, taken from the Longchamp website), and there is no way to tell whether the item you will receive is authentic or not.
> 
> In general, watch out for sellers in Turkey and China and Hong Kong. There are many fakes from those countries on eBay. The best way to check for a fake is look at the leather up close. Real longchamp Pliage bags have a crisscross diamond grain on the leather. The leather should not look perfectly smooth, scaly, or spotted.




hi =) i'm new to this thread... And i'd really want to get one le pliage badges medium tote for myself... how would i know if this bag is authentic?  thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Do you have a link to the auction? The picture you posted is a stock photo.




mlbb said:


> hi =) i'm new to this thread... And i'd really want to get one le pliage badges medium tote for myself... how would i know if this bag is authentic?  thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'd ask for a better close up shot of the bag- mainly the back of the bag where Longchamp and the size is imprinted.




kwealzliy said:


> please authenticate this longchamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only picture offered.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mlbb

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Do you have a link to the auction? The picture you posted is a stock photo.



Hi =) thank you so much for the quick reply.  Sad to say but seller has no actual photo but this one.  I'll get one bag and will post actual photos as soon as i get the bag on hand.  Thanks again!


----------



## darininlove

givewow said:


> i picked up this bag last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?
> 
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">


 

i think FAKE


----------



## darininlove

Can anyone please authenticate this Longchamp bag:


http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...83702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4107wt_1137


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real.  Definitely an older bag.




darininlove said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this Longchamp bag:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...83702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4107wt_1137


----------



## blu3leaf14

I ask this before and someone said it was definatly real but i was looking at the bag again and it does not appear to have the words on the back of the bag on the leather 
sorry that i'm asking again but please authenicate this longchamp,, Thanx

Does all longchamps say le pliage on the back?


----------



## serendipityxt

i really want a longchamp bag for school  and the cheapest place i can find them atm is on ebay. but when i look on ebay all these sellers are shipping from china ... and yet you guys are saying that they are authentic. how is that possible? is it possible that they're making really real fakes? i'm not saying they're not real, but it's just hard for me to believe lol.


----------



## Tolee

Hi, I picked this up at a thrift store and would love to know if it is real before I start carrying it around. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Tolee

Another couple of pics.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and a cute bag too! 



Tolee said:


> Hi, I picked this up at a thrift store and would love to know if it is real before I start carrying it around. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ikbm

Please authenticate :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_4840wt_1139


----------



## kwealzliy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170528098692 
hi please authenticate this bag! I need to know by this afternoon if possible, thank you!


----------



## Tolee

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and a cute bag too!



Yay!! Thanks for delivering the good news so fast!


----------



## carpedium_2004

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both Roseau bags are real. The leather problem I cant really help you with- sometimes it happens due to not storing the bag correctly (meaning stuffing it so it wont crease).


 

Hi, thank you soo much. I am very happy that they are both real.


----------



## xichic

hi everyone, i didnt see this on here yet, please help if possible, thanks!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clo_cloo/items/Longchamp_collection_edition__beautiful_NEW_w_o_tags


----------



## kwealzliy

here is the updated link that I need authenticated

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...=170528098692&ps=63&clkid=6189027408728745822

Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'd ask the seller for a close up pic of the bag to be on the safe side. She has no seller reputation points. Both bags (this and the MK) are selling extremely cheap which concerns me.




xichic said:


> hi everyone, i didnt see this on here yet, please help if possible, thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clo_cloo/items/Longchamp_collection_edition__beautiful_NEW_w_o_tags


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



kwealzliy said:


> here is the updated link that I need authenticated
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL...=170528098692&ps=63&clkid=6189027408728745822
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## xichic

i will do! thanks!  (i was thinking this was a bit cheap t!)





CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'd ask the seller for a close up pic of the bag to be on the safe side. She has no seller reputation points. Both bags (this and the MK) are selling extremely cheap which concerns me.


----------



## Watersnake

Hi you lovely ladies could you take a look at this please! I will be happy to take more pics if needed. TIA!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



Watersnake said:


> Hi you lovely ladies could you take a look at this please! I will be happy to take more pics if needed. TIA!


----------



## Watersnake

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you so much dear


----------



## kwealzliy

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real





CHLongchamp! Thank you  I'm so excited to own my first longchamp!


----------



## blu3leaf14

I wanted to know if all longchamp le pliage bag has words on the leather flap attached to the back of the bag. I read that there are words above the stitching and words that tells the model between the two stitiching. Do all le pliage bag have this or do some don't?

Thanx for any tip


----------



## paulabamboo

Hi Can someone take a look at this Longchamp for me?
The seller has only one feedback, but I really love this bag. I will appreciate any advice.
Thanks so much for your help

NAME:Kate Moss for longchamp Zabra calfskin
ITEM ID:300455570018
SELLER: 2010designerbag 
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2010-K...-calfskin-/300455570018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## boldasl0ve

Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these two bags for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Handbag-Le-Pliage-NWOT-Toffee-/230516794822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Handbag-Le-Pliage-NWOT-Slate-/230516799103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




paulabamboo said:


> Hi Can someone take a look at this Longchamp for me?
> The seller has only one feedback, but I really love this bag. I will appreciate any advice.
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> NAME:Kate Moss for longchamp Zabra calfskin
> ITEM ID:300455570018
> SELLER: 2010designerbag
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2010-K...-calfskin-/300455570018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 



boldasl0ve said:


> Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these two bags for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Handbag-Le-Pliage-NWOT-Toffee-/230516794822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Handbag-Le-Pliage-NWOT-Slate-/230516799103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## armadillo24

Hi guys! I have been browsing this forum forever but am just now signing up (finally lol) I was wondering if you guys could authenticate these Longchamp bags. I read the guide about how to differentiate between real/fake on eBay and these two seem legit so I wanted more opinions!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280552984087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320581256910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks everyone I appreciate it


----------



## denises

Hi ladies!

I'm thinking of purchasing a longchamp bag from ebay seller moka*2010:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

The pictures are all stock photos, but I was wondering if you have authenticated a bag that has been sold by them, and if it was authentic/fake?


----------



## boldasl0ve

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both are real


Thanks so much!!


----------



## paulabamboo

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Thank you so much!


----------



## momiganda

...hello...

pls help to authenticate for me before I purchase, as I' already discussing with the seller...Are the snaps and zipper supposed to be of different colors? I checked longchamp's website, some le pliage do have different-colored snaps+zip..some are in the same color...

also, the seller said the pocket is inside...I'm confused, is the pocket supposed to be inside or in front? Help, help pls =)

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110578288200


----------



## c0uture

Hello! I won this Longchamp & I'm about 95% sure it's real.. Just wanted to double check. Thank You

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130423327203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_928


----------



## kimalee

Does this look okay?  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300459000946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 





kimalee said:


> Does this look okay?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300459000946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- it's a size medium short handle. 




momiganda said:


> ...hello...
> 
> pls help to authenticate for me before I purchase, as I' already discussing with the seller...Are the snaps and zipper supposed to be of different colors? I checked longchamp's website, some le pliage do have different-colored snaps+zip..some are in the same color...
> 
> also, the seller said the pocket is inside...I'm confused, is the pocket supposed to be inside or in front? Help, help pls =)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110578288200


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and a Made in France to boot 





c0uture said:


> Hello! I won this Longchamp & I'm about 95% sure it's real.. Just wanted to double check. Thank You
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130423327203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_928


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 




armadillo24 said:


> Hi guys! I have been browsing this forum forever but am just now signing up (finally lol) I was wondering if you guys could authenticate these Longchamp bags. I read the guide about how to differentiate between real/fake on eBay and these two seem legit so I wanted more opinions!:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280552984087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320581256910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks everyone I appreciate it


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I havent seen pictures from Mocha's bags. If someone has bought from her, please post detailed pics so we can authenticate 100%. Otherwise due to her feedback I'd beware.




denises said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing a longchamp bag from ebay seller moka*2010:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2
> 
> The pictures are all stock photos, but I was wondering if you have authenticated a bag that has been sold by them, and if it was authentic/fake?


----------



## armadillo24

Whoops the reply was above. I'm still learning the site. Thanks for your input!


----------



## jelita78

hi!!
hope the longchamp experts can help me..

i bought this on ebay and just received it..
Item name : New LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE Short red med/lrg Bag
Item number : 220657103510
Seller : empirestatedeals ( Feedback Score Of 901)
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220657103510

i thought this is real, but after reading this guide on how to spot fake longchamp, i noticed that this doesn't have white lining, but instead, tan shades.
is this fake?
can a real RED short handle longchamp came with tan colour lining?
it does have the plastic disk for the buttons, on the inner side of the bag though..


please advice if i shud file a dispute.

thanks in advance!


----------



## c0uture

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and a Made in France to boot



Thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. The red bags have a tan lining 



jelita78 said:


> hi!!
> hope the longchamp experts can help me..
> 
> i bought this on ebay and just received it..
> Item name : New LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE Short red med/lrg Bag
> Item number : 220657103510
> Seller : empirestatedeals ( Feedback Score Of 901)
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220657103510
> 
> i thought this is real, but after reading this guide on how to spot fake longchamp, i noticed that this doesn't have white lining, but instead, tan shades.
> is this fake?
> can a real RED short handle longchamp came with tan colour lining?
> it does have the plastic disk for the buttons, on the inner side of the bag though..
> View attachment 1189800
> 
> please advice if i shud file a dispute.
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## kimalee

Is this real?  And does anyone know if the corners can be fixed?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280554111770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. If you have a Longchamp boutique near you they should be able to fix it for free.




kimalee said:


> Is this real?  And does anyone know if the corners can be fixed?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280554111770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sthef

Hi, could anyone please authenticate these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-BNWOT-M-Rouge-Tote-bag-/180553486851?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LO...e-bag-/180550541425?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags

TIA. Really appreciate it


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 



sthef said:


> Hi, could anyone please authenticate these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-BNWOT-M-Rouge-Tote-bag-/180553486851?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LO...e-bag-/180550541425?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags
> 
> TIA. Really appreciate it


----------



## kimalee

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real. If you have a Longchamp boutique near you they should be able to fix it for free.



Thank you!


----------



## momiganda

*CHLongchamp* - thanks so much! I bought it! So excited!


----------



## hedyc

And can you tell me the value? Photos are attached. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hedyc

Are these authentic Longchamp bags? I can't find them anywhere. Picture attached.


----------



## Tolee

Hi Ladies,

Just got this and wondering if it's real? The leather feels really soft - and it's definitely leather (I held a flame to it!!! Eeek! But it passed the test ). 

Also, anyone know what model/style it is? I'm not really familiar with the leather bags. It's approx 11" x 7.5" by my measurements. 

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- cant help you on the age though.




Tolee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just got this and wondering if it's real? The leather feels really soft - and it's definitely leather (I held a flame to it!!! Eeek! But it passed the test ).
> 
> Also, anyone know what model/style it is? I'm not really familiar with the leather bags. It's approx 11" x 7.5" by my measurements.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

They are fakes.




hedyc said:


> Are these authentic Longchamp bags? I can't find them anywhere. Picture attached.


----------



## taypay1432

Hi, are any of these authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1501796c#ht_1769wt_1006
http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5de20e84


----------



## takuyazzz

can someone help me authenticate this? thanks in advance

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bags__merchandize/


----------



## llllhelishalll

hi! Can someone here help me authenticate these Longchamp Les Pliages Large Long Handle. I really need your expertise...I'm 'eyeing' for the Pink/Old Rose and Grey. Thanks in advance! 

here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=174871&id=1368491259


----------



## llllhelishalll

Hi! Sorry for the double post...Tried to delete my previous post but I can't (cannot find the delete button)...Sorry again. 

I need your expertise...Pls help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much! 


Reinforced Snap: http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/...523025480100_1368491259_1379002_3975160_n.jpg
Seller's Link: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=174871&id=1368491259


----------



## luluviolet

Is this authentic? The pic doesn't help much but have heard that fakes will look shinier. This looks good?






I'm going to meet the seller in person to inspect and am trying to compile a list of things to check - reinforced buttons, non-hairy/flaky leather lining, zipper. What color should the taupe lining be?


----------



## sthef

Hi, i just received my pliage today which i bought from ebay... 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LO...e-bag-/180550541425?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags
it's a white -M long handle
(CHLongchamp has already said that it's real)

but one thing is bothering me...the embossed logo, it's not deep enough (i compare it with my other longchamp) and it doesn't seem that it's embossed when i look at the back of it....
i attach the pics here, what do you think? TIA again


----------



## claudiavv

Hi I just bought 2 longchamps  on ebay and I'm having doubts  about  their authenticity. Maybe someone can help and tell me if they are authenctics .

Thanks for your time

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...223383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_670wt_1137

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...122654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## claudiavv

Hi I just bought 2 longchamps on ebay and I'm having doubts about their authenticity. Maybe someone can help and tell me if they are authenctics .

Thanks for your time

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_670wt_1137

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## claudiavv

Hi I just bought 2 longchamps on ebay and I'm having doubts about their authenticity. Maybe someone can help and tell me if they are authenctics .

Thanks for your time

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_670wt_1137

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## jollywa

Tolee said:


> <snip> (I held a flame to it!!! Eeek! But it passed the test ). <snip> QUOTE]
> 
> Be careful with that flame test. They use it all the time in the markets in China. Bags that are clearly not real leather pass the test.
> 
> That said, your bag looks real to me. I have both real ones and fakes. SOme of the fakes are pretty darn good copies, too. You were smart to inspect it carefully.


----------



## denises

Is this authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f030004a7


----------



## ronae

does whatshebuys.com sell authentic longchamps? this is the only site i have been able to find spring 2010's rosalie color in the large le pliage and i want to order it.


----------



## *Silk*

Is it possible that pliage bags are getting even more lightweight? The bags that I bought a few years ago seem to have nylon that is a little thicker, or is it just me? I bought all of them at shops mentioned on the longchamp website, so there shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## *Silk*

*Silk* said:


> Is it possible that pliage bags are getting even more lightweight? The bags that I bought a few years ago seem to have nylon that is a little thicker, or is it just me? I bought all of them at shops mentioned on the longchamp website, so there shouldn't be a problem...


 OK, so maybe this wasn't a very good description:shame:It doesn't look different on the outside, but on the inside it just feels different, and the lining seems to be a little bit thinner... don't know if this makes any sense


----------



## luluviolet

^^*Silk*

I just bought two and they had different linings. One felt 'tacky' or sticky. The other regular feel of lining (but felt 'thin'). They're authentic as well. It's just different makes I presume.


----------



## *Silk*

luluviolet said:


> ^^*Silk*
> 
> I just bought two and they had different linings. One felt 'tacky' or sticky. The other regular feel of lining (but felt 'thin'). They're authentic as well. It's just different makes I presume.


 
Thanks!


----------



## maruko101

http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4dd8948

I can't find any problem with this bag. Yet it's located in china.I'm just wondering if it's harder to authenticate longchamp now....can anyone help?thanks!


----------



## jollywa

maruko101 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4dd8948
> 
> I can't find any problem with this bag. Yet it's located in china.I'm just wondering if it's harder to authenticate longchamp now....can anyone help?thanks!


 
I did not take the time to do this myself, but I suggest that you check the measurements carefully against the specs on the Longchamp site. It looks more authentic than any of the Longchamp le pliage bags I have seen in China. But some of them have been awfully good fakes. Typically the handle on the fakes is in between the length of the real shopping and the real small bag. I have to say that this handle looks longer than any of the fakes I have seen in China. 

 I am an accountant with a medical supply co that has a factory in China. I go to China almost once a month - August is the only month this year tat I have not been there. If it comes from China, there is a real good chance it could be a fake. Good quality fakes can be had there for $10 - $12 for a large size.


----------



## jollywa

maruko101 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4dd8948
> 
> I can't find any problem with this bag. Yet it's located in china.I'm just wondering if it's harder to authenticate longchamp now....can anyone help?thanks!


 http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305

Check this link to eBay's guide on how to tell the real Longchamp les pliages bag. My guess is that the bay in question is a fake. I checked the real ones side by side with the fakes, and some of those fakes are good. But side by side, you can tellt he difference - better embossed logo, thicker interior lining, etc.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I see one major flaw with the bag. I cant tell you on here since I dont want to give away any trademarks that help counterfitters, but it's a damn good fake.

The other thing is the seller has no rating.




maruko101 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/longchamp-le-pl...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b4dd8948
> 
> I can't find any problem with this bag. Yet it's located in china.I'm just wondering if it's harder to authenticate longchamp now....can anyone help?thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



denises said:


> Is this authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...487?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f030004a7


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Mokka's bags have been discussed before- buy at your own caution. 

The bilberry I'd ask for actual pictures since s/he is using stock photos. 




taypay1432 said:


> Hi, are any of these authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1501796c#ht_1769wt_1006
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5de20e84


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Still say it's real 




sthef said:


> Hi, i just received my pliage today which i bought from ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-LO...e-bag-/180550541425?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags
> it's a white -M long handle
> (CHLongchamp has already said that it's real)
> 
> but one thing is bothering me...the embossed logo, it's not deep enough (i compare it with my other longchamp) and it doesn't seem that it's embossed when i look at the back of it....
> i attach the pics here, what do you think? TIA again


----------



## llllhelishalll

Hello Longchamp experts! Pls help me authenticate this bag. The seller said, the bag doesn't come with care card. Thank you so much!


Reinforced Snap: http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/a..._3975160_n.jpg


----------



## hot.pepper

Hi experts! Been researching about this bag Ive been dying to buy and cant find any website that says that Longchamp issued this bag... Its LM NYLON in Graphite.. 

Can you please authenticate for me? Here's the link: nyshopper.multiply.com/photos/album/53/Longchamp_LM_Nylon_Graphite_Large_LH_

Thank you.


----------



## clementine8

to *CH Longchamp, Ballet_Russe or to any of our resident experts * here - I just realized now that I may have bought a fake Longchamp Le Pliage years ago. I bought a Tropicale Lumiere bag (stripe canvas) for a hefty price from a reseller from SG. After reading the "how to spot a fake Longchamp" link posted in the Longchamp thread, I noted that there should be a "Modele Depose Type" written debossed at the back flap - upon checking my Lumiere, it didn't have any at all. 

So did I buy a fake? Please verify. I really hope not.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

We cant verify without pictures. 




clementine8 said:


> to *CH Longchamp, Ballet_Russe or to any of our resident experts * here - I just realized now that I may have bought a fake Longchamp Le Pliage years ago. I bought a Tropicale Lumiere bag (stripe canvas) for a hefty price from a reseller from SG. After reading the "how to spot a fake Longchamp" link posted in the Longchamp thread, I noted that there should be a "Modele Depose Type" written debossed at the back flap - upon checking my Lumiere, it didn't have any at all.
> 
> So did I buy a fake? Please verify. I really hope not.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks fine to me 



hot.pepper said:


> Hi experts! Been researching about this bag Ive been dying to buy and cant find any website that says that Longchamp issued this bag... Its LM NYLON in Graphite..
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me? Here's the link: nyshopper.multiply.com/photos/album/53/Longchamp_LM_Nylon_Graphite_Large_LH_
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## maruko101

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I see one major flaw with the bag. I cant tell you on here since I dont want to give away any trademarks that help counterfitters, but it's a damn good fake.
> 
> The other thing is the seller has no rating.


 
 Thanks CHLongchamp!


----------



## maruko101

jollywa said:


> http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305
> 
> Check this link to eBay's guide on how to tell the real Longchamp les pliages bag. My guess is that the bay in question is a fake. I checked the real ones side by side with the fakes, and some of those fakes are good. But side by side, you can tellt he difference - better embossed logo, thicker interior lining, etc.


 
thanks for the link.


----------



## llllhelishalll

Hi CH Longchamp! What do you think of the longchamp le pliage photos I posted? Does it look authentic to you? Please help me, i need your expertise...TIA


----------



## clementine8

CH<3Longchamp said:


> We cant verify without pictures.


 
Thanks *CHLongchamp* for your reply, i got so worried so i started searching for it in the net. I found this link which is the exact type of bag i bought. I noticed too that the back of the bag on the link didn't also show the Modele Depose Longchamp embossed words. Did Longchamp really come out with this collection without the embossed words at the back? What do you think? TIA !

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1138499


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I have this bag in brown/green tones and there is nothing embossed on the back.  The bag in the link is real 




clementine8 said:


> Thanks *CHLongchamp* for your reply, i got so worried so i started searching for it in the net. I found this link which is the exact type of bag i bought. I noticed too that the back of the bag on the link didn't also show the Modele Depose Longchamp embossed words. Did Longchamp really come out with this collection without the embossed words at the back? What do you think? TIA !
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1138499


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

These in the pictures are real. Just post your own pics when you recieve the bag so we can make sure that she isnt using someone else's pics 




llllhelishalll said:


> hi! Can someone here help me authenticate these Longchamp Les Pliages Large Long Handle. I really need your expertise...I'm 'eyeing' for the Pink/Old Rose and Grey. Thanks in advance!
> 
> here's the link:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=174871&id=1368491259


----------



## llllhelishalll

Thanks CHLongchamp! But i want to verify first before buying it...the seller said the bag doesn't come with care card. And i find the handle a little bit shorter as compared to the pictures of le pliage long handle on the longchamp site. I'm confused...


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If you do a search, there has been discussions about the handle lengths.  




llllhelishalll said:


> Thanks CHLongchamp! But i want to verify first before buying it...the seller said the bag doesn't come with care card. And i find the handle a little bit shorter as compared to the pictures of le pliage long handle on the longchamp site. I'm confused...


----------



## clementine8

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I have this bag in brown/green tones and there is nothing embossed on the back. The bag in the link is real


 
What a relief! *Thanks CHLongchamp*!  

I was looking for the version of what you have - couldn't find one anymore!  Thanks again!


----------



## hot.pepper

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looks fine to me


 
So there is really GRAPHITE LM NYLON  
Yey!!! I can get the bag already  Thank you!!!


----------



## clementine8

hi *CHLongchamp*, need your expertise again. please help me authenticate this longchamp. would you know when this was released or what it's called? TIA 

http://img517.imageshack.us/i/71064586.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/41857971.jpg/
http://img440.imageshack.us/i/59443693.jpg/
http://img832.imageshack.us/i/56845642.jpg/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- date wise I think it was 2006 (button looks similar to my Garden Foo bag). 




clementine8 said:


> hi *CHLongchamp*, need your expertise again. please help me authenticate this longchamp. would you know when this was released or what it's called? TIA
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/i/71064586.jpg/
> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/41857971.jpg/
> http://img440.imageshack.us/i/59443693.jpg/
> http://img832.imageshack.us/i/56845642.jpg/


----------



## BagzHauntMe

Hi ladies.... Need your help authenticating this one. The pictures aren't much to go on but I hope someone can help.

I have a good feeling it's authentic. For a few reasons...
1. The length of the handle seems to be correct. Also the thickness of it.
2. The material doesn't seem shiny or glossy.
3. The leather's grossgrain is diamond-shaped (I think)

That's based on the tips from *bay. What else should I be looking for and what do your expert opinions say. Thanks a lot....


----------



## clementine8

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real- date wise I think it was 2006 (button looks similar to my Garden Foo bag).



thanks a lot! you're such a great help!


----------



## xichic

hi all, could you help me and authenticate this one for me? thanks!!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage, Large , Long, Orange
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120622193253&fromMakeTrack=true
seller: kolei001

TIA!


----------



## BagzHauntMe

I finally got the sergeant colonel bag... I received it yesterday... It looked convincing enough for me but I just have to be sure. So I'm looking for the expertise of the members here... Can someone help me with this bag? Is it real? Thanks...


----------



## npaxel

Hi, could you help me and authenticate this for me?



1. New LC size S





































*Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! 



npaxel said:


> Hi, could you help me and authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. New LC size S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much!!!*


----------



## npaxel

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real!


 

Thank you so much!CHLongchamp!


----------



## npaxel

Hi, could you help me and authenticate these for me?


2. New LC size S



































Thank You!


----------



## blu3leaf14

CHLongchamp said my bag is really but i still confuse about something. On my bag it says LES PLIAGES but most of the pictures that i see and my friends bags say Le pliage. 

Is this bag real? 







	

		
			
		

		
	
]

Thanks for the help


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Still say it's real  The back of my seafoam green short handle M from 2004 has also Les Pliages written (M short handle) 




blu3leaf14 said:


> CHLongchamp said my bag is really but i still confuse about something. On my bag it says LES PLIAGES but most of the pictures that i see and my friends bags say Le pliage.
> 
> Is this bag real?
> 
> View attachment 1210451
> View attachment 1210452
> 
> View attachment 1210453
> View attachment 1210454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Thanks for the help


----------



## borithebear

Hi,

I would like to submit an authenticate request about Longchamps bag but dont know where to post the pics ... so excuse me if I do it here ...

I bought that bag yesterday on yahoo auction, but im not really sure if its real or not, I inspected the seller pics and checked with the many posts here but if anyone could give me his opinion... many thanks !


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you get a close up pic of the snap and the leather tag inside the bag? That would help. 




borithebear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to submit an authenticate request about Longchamps bag but dont know where to post the pics ... so excuse me if I do it here ...
> 
> I bought that bag yesterday on yahoo auction, but im not really sure if its real or not, I inspected the seller pics and checked with the many posts here but if anyone could give me his opinion... many thanks !


----------



## borithebear

Thanks for your interest,
I dont have the bag yet, but I forgot to post that picture.
What worries me is I never seen that type of fabric on Longchamps bags and those leather corners, also the front piece of leather ...
anyway those pictures might not be enough to make a judgment, I will send more when I received the parcel.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. Longchamp does now and then make bags just for the Japanese market.




borithebear said:


> Thanks for your interest,
> I dont have the bag yet, but I forgot to post that picture.
> What worries me is I never seen that type of fabric on Longchamps bags and those leather corners, also the front piece of leather ...
> anyway those pictures might not be enough to make a judgment, I will send more when I received the parcel.


----------



## borithebear

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real. Longchamp does now and then make bags just for the Japanese market.



Ah really ?  good to hear, thanks for your time !
I will post more pictures when I got it


----------



## angela719

can someone authenticate this purse for me?

http://tinypic.com/r/somjki/7

http://tinypic.com/r/xfoydc/7


----------



## apexbbq

I got this bag yesterday on Ebay. It is 11 in tall, bown pebble leather exterior with a canvas like lining with two pockets. The leather tag insode says LONGCHAMP paris made in france. The back of the tag is blank. It seems well made but the metal rings are fading in color. I hope I have not been bambuzled!!!!! THANKS FOR HELP!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you post larger pics (on image shack or photobucket) esp. of the logo on the leather  Thanks!



angela719 said:


> can someone authenticate this purse for me?
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/somjki/7
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/xfoydc/7


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

To be honest I have never seen a tag like that. Ballet- can you verify?



apexbbq said:


> I got this bag yesterday on Ebay. It is 11 in tall, bown pebble leather exterior with a canvas like lining with two pockets. The leather tag insode says LONGCHAMP paris made in france. The back of the tag is blank. It seems well made but the metal rings are fading in color. I hope I have not been bambuzled!!!!! THANKS FOR HELP!!!


----------



## apexbbq

apexbbq said:


> I got this bag yesterday on Ebay. It is 11 in tall, bown pebble leather exterior with a canvas like lining with two pockets. The leather tag insode says LONGCHAMP paris made in france. The back of the tag is blank. It seems well made but the metal rings are fading in color. I hope I have not been bambuzled!!!!! THANKS FOR HELP!!!


 
http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x360/apexbbq1/purse/


----------



## apexbbq

CH<3Longchamp said:


> To be honest I have never seen a tag like that. Ballet- can you verify?


 

What do you mean Ballet?  It is a 3/4 in square leather tag with gold printing and raw leather on the back.   thanks again


----------



## ballet_russe

^ vintage


----------



## borithebear

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real. Longchamp does now and then make bags just for the Japanese market.



I got the bag I was talking about few days ago...I have a very bad feeling, it looks quite cheap, the colours are quite different from the seller pics but that might come from my screen definition.
-the handles seems quite hard, so I presume there is a plastic tube inside it.
-there is nothing written on the back of flap
-the back of snap buttons are not reinforced with plastic ring
-the back snap buttons doesnt say original but Flox ...
-the pattern on the leather looks allright but it doesnt smell leather ...
-the small tag inside doesnt feel like leather at all and there is product number

what do you think ?


----------



## apexbbq

So, do you think it is authentic but vintage?


----------



## ballet_russe

borithebear -- authentic but older version
apexbbq yes


----------



## apexbbq

thanks!!! I feel much better.


----------



## borithebear

ballet_russe said:


> borithebear -- authentic but older version
> apexbbq yes


 
 Good to hear !
what is the main reason wich make you thinks so ?
because it has many suspicious points ...

thank you again Ballet Russe, merci !


----------



## ballet_russe

we do not disclose why bags are authentic.


----------



## heartfaced

hi ladies! may i know your take on this:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415322a364

is this authentic? thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ suspicious there is only a stock photo and no photo of the bag


----------



## heartfaced

thanks for d reply. will ask the seller for the bag's photo

for the meanwhile, i've checked some more bags over ebay & found this.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cb06bcc94

hope you can verify if its real. thanks again.


----------



## kgirl<3

Closeups would be helpful of zipper pull, stitching, and heat/metal stamping on leather/snap closure.


----------



## kgirl<3

heartfaced said:


> thanks for d reply. will ask the seller for the bag's photo
> 
> for the meanwhile, i've checked some more bags over ebay & found this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-ORIGINAL-LO...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cb06bcc94
> 
> hope you can verify if its real. thanks again.



Closeups would be helpful of: zipper pull, stitching, and heat/metal stamping on leather/snap closure.


----------



## jmm0979

Please authenticate the following items for me if it's real:

Classic Longchamp Leather Backpack, Black
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200524040340&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

LONGCHAMP BLACK PLANETES BACKPACK LEATHER TRIM
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300473364875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pqq

Hi, 

Could you all please authenticate this bag for me?  It's the longchamp eiffel tower bag in graphite.  
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250700981270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#payId

I contacted the seller who said that the bag comes with a care card, and provide a copy of the receipt as well.  

Hope you guys can share what you think!  Thanks!


----------



## Micheleaudrey

Hello! I purchase a longchamp bag and see on ebay and hope I can get assistance from all of you for authentication - Item number is:
230527973596.  I checked it against all of the "typical" specifications- ( I think it is an  older bag)all seems to check out but the plastic reinforcements are  leather/material not the plastic, there is no tag on the inside,the  snaps do not indicate original but they do not have the fake name sometimes mentioned and the gold pull tab says longchamp paris on one side and  longchamp france on the other side. The bag is in great shape. Could you  please give me feedback and your opinion? Could it be an older bag that  doesn't have some of the newer qualifications? All of the other aspects  definitely check out.  I would like to give it to my daughter but want  to make sure it is the real thing-I really appreciate your feedback.  Thank you very much and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## xtin

Hi!

I just want to ask if it is normal to find the care instructions (and other details) tag of a Le Pliage on either side of the bag (inside)? 

I own a short handled type M and the tag is on the left. Then I recently purchased a long handled "shopping" le pliage and the tag is on the right side. (Both inspected facing me - with the closed leather flap facing me). 

I bought the long handled one at the airport and I know that it is authentic. The short handled one, however, was a gift. Everything else is the same - the snaps, clear plastic discs, zipper pulls, embossed logo & wordings (minus the size), texture of the leather... The only thing that is different is the location of the tag inside.

Hope to hear from you girls... TIA!


----------



## kgirl<3

pqq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you all please authenticate this bag for me?  It's the longchamp eiffel tower bag in graphite.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250700981270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#payId
> 
> I contacted the seller who said that the bag comes with a care card, and provide a copy of the receipt as well.
> 
> Hope you guys can share what you think!  Thanks!



Closeups would be helpful of: zipper pull, stitching, and heat/metal stamping on leather/snap closure. 		


P.S. We'll be bag twins


----------



## pqq

kgirl<3 said:


> Closeups would be helpful of: zipper pull, stitching, and heat/metal stamping on leather/snap closure.
> 
> 
> P.S. We'll be bag twins



Thanks a lot for the reply! (:  I asked the seller for photos and the ones he gave me are below!  What do you think?

p.s. bag twins sounds awesome! i love the colour of graphite.  it's slightly shimmery in the sunlight right? (:


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 





jmm0979 said:


> Please authenticate the following items for me if it's real:
> 
> Classic Longchamp Leather Backpack, Black
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200524040340&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> LONGCHAMP BLACK PLANETES BACKPACK LEATHER TRIM
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300473364875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this Longchamp I found today. Since I know nothing about the bag, I am trusting your judgement. Thanks for looking


----------



## zippy14u

More pictures


----------



## kgirl<3

Duplicate.


----------



## kgirl<3

pqq said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply! (:  I asked the seller for photos and the ones he gave me are below!  What do you think?
> 
> p.s. bag twins sounds awesome! i love the colour of graphite.  it's slightly shimmery in the sunlight right? (:




Looks good! 

A very subtle sheen. Love it. Hope you do too!


----------



## pqq

kgirl<3 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> A very subtle sheen. Love it. Hope you do too!



yay thanks a lot!! (: I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp I found today. Since I know nothing about the bag, I am trusting your judgement. Thanks for looking



Does anyone see any problems with this bag?


----------



## clementine8

hi *CH Longchamp*, I have the same situation as _MicheleAudrey_ above. 

I bought a Longchamp Le Pliage online and I believe that it is an older version for the reason that there is still that line under the longchamp logo on the leather flap which was their old logo as I read here on older threads. I love vintage Le Pliage and as I inspected all the specifications that would indicate if it's the real thing, all checked out - except for one.  

This bag doesn't have the plastic inner label/tag inside where you see where it's made from and the codes (usually sewn on the inner side of the bag). It didn't also have an inner leather label saying 'Made in France' which I see in some older Limited Editions. 

Did Longchamp ever make Le Pliage before without this "Made in" plastic inner labels or even those leather "Made in France" labels inside? It does however have the embossed wordings at the back leather portion saying "Longchamp Paris" (on the first line) and "Modele Depose - Made in France" (on the second line). I also noticed that the embossed jockey logo in the front leather flap is not quite seen on the reverse side (the newer authentic ones have embossed markings of the logo on its reverse leather flap side). Please share what you think of it? I'm worried. TIA!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it's embossed on the back with 'Made in France' then it's made in France  The code, if you look carefully, is on the reverse side of the leather flap.




clementine8 said:


> hi *CH Longchamp*, I have the same situation as _MicheleAudrey_ above.
> 
> I bought a Longchamp Le Pliage online and I believe that it is an older version for the reason that there is still that line under the longchamp logo on the leather flap which was their old logo as I read here on older threads. I love vintage Le Pliage and as I inspected all the specifications that would indicate if it's the real thing, all checked out - except for one.
> 
> This bag doesn't have the plastic inner label/tag inside where you see where it's made from and the codes (usually sewn on the inner side of the bag). It didn't also have an inner leather label saying 'Made in France' which I see in some older Limited Editions.
> 
> Did Longchamp ever make Le Pliage before without this "Made in" plastic inner labels or even those leather "Made in France" labels inside? It does however have the embossed wordings at the back leather portion saying "Longchamp Paris" (on the first line) and "Modele Depose - Made in France" (on the second line). I also noticed that the embossed jockey logo in the front leather flap is not quite seen on the reverse side (the newer authentic ones have embossed markings of the logo on its reverse leather flap side). Please share what you think of it? I'm worried. TIA!


----------



## pqq

do longchamp bags come with warranty cards?  how does the warranty work?


----------



## zippy14u

Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LONGCHAMP-DARK-BLUE-HAND-BAG-/360305192859?pt#ht_3289wt_1043[/IMG]


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real 



zippy14u said:


> Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LONGCHAMP-DARK-BLUE-HAND-BAG-/360305192859?pt#ht_3289wt_1043[/IMG]


----------



## bestart_loved

Hi, just wondering.. are all authentic longchamp le pliage have cards?? Im quite confused coz I bought one in germany, it has complete package, and I bought another 3 in Ebay here in Philippines, it looks authentic but it has no cards included.. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## myghimh

hiya guys, this is my first time buying longchamp  i would need your kind help and expertise to validate this bag i bought from ebay to see if its original or not 
please help..
thanks!

http://yfrog.com/mr20101007001njx


----------



## denises

Hi!

I bought a Le Pliage from eBay seller brand_shopping_uk and was wondering if it is authentic? I picked up the bag today and here are the pictures:































Please help me put my mind at ease! Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



denises said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a Le Pliage from eBay seller brand_shopping_uk and was wondering if it is authentic? I picked up the bag today and here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me put my mind at ease! Thank you!


----------



## myghimh

hiya, i bought another one  can someone please help see if its original or not... please.. thanks


----------



## myghimh

and one more mini one


----------



## LxTxNx

is all Longchamp made in China?


----------



## beckystrawberry

hi..
may i know is this authentic long champ  ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260674947171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

please advise..
thank you~


----------



## allyc6685

Can someone please tell me if this bag is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...388958&ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_8314wt_1141

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 





beckystrawberry said:


> hi..
> may i know is this authentic long champ  ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260674947171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> please advise..
> thank you~


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




allyc6685 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...388958&ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_8314wt_1141
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Not all, but a good portion of the Le Pliage line is. Do a search- it's been discussed several times.




LxTxNx said:


> is all Longchamp made in China?


----------



## LxTxNx

Awesome thanks CH


----------



## myghimh

can someone help me validate my bag ;(


----------



## jmm0979

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both are real


 
thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Did you buy the bags at a Longchamp outlet? There is one thing that concerns me about them, but I dont know if Longchamp makes the bags that way for outlet purposes or if it's a made is China flaw. 




myghimh said:


> can someone help me validate my bag ;(


----------



## myghimh

i bought it from 2 different ebay seller.. what is wrong with it? i have no time to bring it to longchamp shop, thats why i asked here  

thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ can you tell us, which seller?

it is better to not give here the details on the authenticity, because that would help counterfeiters improve their merchandise.


----------



## myghimh

i bought this: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558692023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and this: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280560599350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The 1st is definitely a fake. The second he uses stock photos of real bags with his water mark. He has a few neutral comments on the  bags being potentially fakes and I'm going to say from what I saw of your pics that it is a fake (I sent you a PM on exactly why)




myghimh said:


> i bought this: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558692023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> and this: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280560599350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## faizi

http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...-Medium-Short-Strap-handle-W0QQAdIdZ236529248

thanks in advance


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




faizi said:


> http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...-Medium-Short-Strap-handle-W0QQAdIdZ236529248
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## faizi

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


 
Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## myghimh

hiya, i didnt get any pm from you. can you please let me know what could be the problem? so i can return it to them  sigh... it looks so real...


----------



## PhillyBagFan

I recently bought the below bag on ebay, though this seems like a stock photo, the bag did look exactly the same when it arrived- only a tiny bit shinier. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280569957787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
My concerns are this-  the rectangular pocket on the authentic longchamp bags on Neiman Marcus and Saks.com lie outside the handles. The square pocket on mine is inside the handles. Is this merely something on older models, or is it a sign of a fake. Everything else- reinforced snaps, handle drop, dimensions, etc. seems right. My friend did say it looked a tiny bit different from an old bag of hers, but she does not have it around to compare. The Longchamp flap also sits a bit off center in the square when shut.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This ebay seller uses stock photos. Can you please post your own so we can authenticate. Thanks!




PhillyBagFan said:


> I recently bought the below bag on ebay, though this seems like a stock photo, the bag did look exactly the same when it arrived- only a tiny bit shinier.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280569957787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> My concerns are this-  the rectangular pocket on the authentic longchamp bags on Neiman Marcus and Saks.com lie outside the handles. The square pocket on mine is inside the handles. Is this merely something on older models, or is it a sign of a fake. Everything else- reinforced snaps, handle drop, dimensions, etc. seems right. My friend did say it looked a tiny bit different from an old bag of hers, but she does not have it around to compare. The Longchamp flap also sits a bit off center in the square when shut.


----------



## PhillyBagFan

Hi, I have attached links to photos of the actual purse here.


----------



## CrazyLV

Hey ladies,

is there anyone has good experience bought from this ebay seller: *speedpunk*
or does this seller selling legit bags??

see her ebay selling stuff at
http://shop.ebay.com/speedpunk/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

TIA heaps


----------



## ballet_russe

^ speedpunk seems OK to me, _based on the Longchamp bags currently offered_

please be careful what you buy.  Half of the eBay bags now are fake (Chinese sellers), especially the Badges and the Eiffel from Asian sellers.


----------



## CrazyLV

ballet_russe,

yes I know that even I saw it local chinatown 
that's so bad anywhere too many fakes!!
no wonder China getting richer for that!!


----------



## iambell

Hi, 

I just bought this bag from ebay and wondering if it is real. I've googled a lot and from what I read, all the signs is good. But just put my mind at ease, would anybody take a look? Your opinion is very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## panconjamon

Hi, 
Could anyone authenticate this one please?

Item name:Longchamp Gatsby
Seller Id:fayeburtoni 
Item number: 330488177220
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Gat...488177220?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4cf2a16244

Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*iambell* it's real


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



panconjamon said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone authenticate this one please?
> 
> Item name:Longchamp Gatsby
> Seller Id:fayeburtoni
> Item number: 330488177220
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-Gat...488177220?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item4cf2a16244
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## panconjamon

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


 

Thank you! I really appreciate!!!


----------



## jmm0979

Hello there! Would someone please authenticate this bag when you have a moment? I purchased this already but I think it is fake.

Here it the photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/jmm0979/LongchampBag?feat=directlink 

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## ballet_russe

jmm0979 said:


> Hello there! Would someone please authenticate this bag when you have a moment? I purchased this already but I think it is fake.
> 
> Here it the photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/jmm0979/LongchampBag?feat=directlink
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.



it is fake. allways good to authenticate before you buy.


----------



## jmm0979

ballet_russe said:


> it is fake. allways good to authenticate before you buy.


 
It's ok. I'm planning to keep it as a shopping bag...thanks for checking though.


----------



## ballet_russe

jmm0979 said:


> It's ok. I'm planning to keep it as a shopping bag...thanks for checking though.



No, I hope you will report the seller and return the item instead of condoning  fakes.  please? 

we serve to authenticate here, with the hope that we will can help stop people from buying fakes and from sellers making money on this *illegal* business.


----------



## lepasion

Hi im just wondering, AUTHENTIC Longchamp bags have "Made in China" and "Made in Tunisia"???

Mine are Made in France. THanks


----------



## ballet_russe

lepasion said:


> Hi im just wondering, AUTHENTIC Longchamp bags have "Made in China" and "Made in Tunisia"???
> 
> Mine are Made in France. THanks



yes. discussed already many times. do a search


----------



## uniquebaby

Hi all,

Pls help me authenticate this bag. 





































Thankx in advance


----------



## ktrose

Hello all,

Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp? The seller has indicated that this is a "new model for 2010", but there are several features that do not match up to the same style bag that my roommate purchased from a retail store a couple months ago.




















 













Several things seemed a little off to me:
-the straps are several inches shorter and the overall dimensions of the bag are about an inch smaller on all sides
-the size and shape of the leather parts on either end of the zipper and the ends of the straps
-the placement/size of the pocket (though i've seen authentic bags on here with that size pocket)
-the feeling of the underside of the flap and straps (darker and more rough as opposed to the lighter, more supple feeling on the other bag) and inside of the bag (more tacky/sticky as opposed to the nylon-y feel of the outside of the bag)
-style name not stamped very deep/distinctly on back flap
-sloppy, uneven stitching on part of the straps

Finally, the seller listed multiples of this bag which may or may not be concerning... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...FRrgRLg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ballet_russe

uniquebaby -- real Planetes bag

ktrose -- please search this thread. we have explained this difference of old and new style before.OK to me but perhaps CH can also give an opinion.


----------



## uniquebaby

ballet_russe said:


> uniquebaby -- real Planetes bag
> 
> ktrose -- please search this thread. we have explained this difference of old and new style before.OK to me but perhaps CH can also give an opinion.


 
thankx so much. so i can bid the bag with no worry. Love it!!


----------



## uniquebaby

uniquebaby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankx in advance


 

according to seller, this is a limited edition. True?


----------



## iambell

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *iambell* it's real


 
Thank you CHLongchamp, you're the best


----------



## gimexgime

can someone help me determine whether this is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item1c16bdea81#ht_2506wt_1139

I compared it to the bag I bought from Paris and it seems ok, but you can never be too careful when it comes to ebay! Thanks in advance


----------



## kittychen

I wonder about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad9c4f88

thank u so much.. 
I am new here..


----------



## ballet_russe

kittychen said:


> I wonder about this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-LONGCHA...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad9c4f88
> 
> thank u so much..
> I am new here..



fake!    all his auctions are fakes. please report this seller to ebay kittychen.

anyone else who reads, please help report.  generally, sellers from China on USA ebay do not have genuine bags.


----------



## ballet_russe

gimexgime said:


> can someone help me determine whether this is real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item1c16bdea81#ht_2506wt_1139
> 
> I compared it to the bag I bought from Paris and it seems ok, but you can never be too careful when it comes to ebay! Thanks in advance



looks OK to me


----------



## kittychen

ballet_russe said:


> fake!    all his auctions are fakes. please report this seller to ebay kittychen.
> 
> anyone else who reads, please help report.  generally, sellers from China on USA ebay do not have genuine bags.


ugh.. and she claim authentic? wow i don't understand why people do that. thank u so much for the help...


----------



## kittychen

and how about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160500109719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you..


----------



## ballet_russe

kittychen said:


> ugh.. and she claim authentic? wow i don't understand why people do that. thank u so much for the help...



so did you report?


----------



## kittychen

don't know how to do that. i am new to ebay. do u report?


----------



## clara31

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...66030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1738wt_1139

is it a real longchamp?
thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

kittychen said:


> don't know how to do that. i am new to ebay. do u report?



http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/reporting-ebay-fakes-three-ways-yay-154694.html


----------



## ballet_russe

clara31 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...66030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1738wt_1139
> 
> is it a real longchamp?
> thanks.



the seller uses stock photos so there is no way to possibly tell.  and seller has multiple colors. That is two gigantic red flags.


----------



## kittychen

ballet_russe said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/reporting-ebay-fakes-three-ways-yay-154694.html


it removed, looks like it been reported. but thanks for the tutorial reporting link.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ thank you kittychen.  the other leather bag you ask about is real. 

TPFers, please beware of the chinese sellers like one kittychen asked about. They will try to fool with stock images sometimes but check the other listings and feedback for fake knockoffs. Help report if you wish.

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame!* 
*easybuyhoney *-- http://shop.ebay.com/easybuyhoney/m.html

*xiaolongbao2010* -- http://shop.ebay.com/xiaolongbao2010/m.html


----------



## ballet_russe

*More Longchamp pliage hall of shame!* don't buy here and please report
huadushenhua2010 -- http://shop.ebay.com/huadushenhua2010/m.html 
2008mebell -- http://shop.ebay.com/2008mebell/m.html


----------



## kittychen

reported all. thanks, ballet. it make us, who don't really can see fake, easier to pick.


----------



## kittychen

wondering about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41542355bd

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Longchamp-...896?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b64e1c40


----------



## kittychen

sorry one more..
I had message the seller for more photo on this but he/she said he had sell fews and don't worry. And I see her feed back mention authentic. But I just wanna be careful. Really want a longchamp for myself. 
Thank you so much for the help. 

seller: big**eye 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-LE-PL...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336228cf19


----------



## ballet_russe

1st bag -- i think this has been debated on this thread already, might want to read.

-2nd bag -- stock pictures, multiple colors, and private feedback are all HUGE red flags.   there's no way to tell and it makes me suspicious. Also notice it says free shipping "standard Shipping from outside US". I cant say for sure but I would bet that it is fakes from China.

3rd bag -- looks ok


----------



## kittychen

ballet_russe said:


> 1st bag -- i think this has been debated on this thread already, might want to read.


I just do the google seach for this forum + his/her nick name, and comes out s/he sold some real, some fake. I am not gonna take the risk. Thank you so much for all the replies!!


----------



## hairwish

is there any problem with this:

seller: bankie_1313
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Longc...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a60160977

thx.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Bag is photos is OK, but seller uses stock photos.  Please post again when you get the bag.


----------



## hairwish

Thank you. I will ask for other pictures.
How about this one?

seller: aaabercorn
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/LE-PLIAGE-LONGC...305?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a600f4f89


----------



## ballet_russe

^  authentic


----------



## carrieuy

Hello Ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate my purse?
I got my Longchamp Le Pliage Large from Saks 5th Avenue.  I noticed that the front pocket stitching was a bit larger compared to the Longchamp Le Pliage Large from Longchamp portal itself:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524444768851
and 
http://www.longchamp.com/fr/le-pliage-le-pliage-1899089-2-600005.html

Is my bag fake?  Please help.  Thank you.

~ Carrie


----------



## carrieuy

Sorry, the links posted were broken.  Please try these links:

Saks Fifth Avenue:
================






Longchamp
=========


----------



## carrieuy

Sorry, the links posted were broken.  Please check photos:

Saks Fifth Avenue:
================
images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/019/4425/0401944250777/0401944250777R_CGRAPHITE_300x400.jpg

Longchamp
=========
longchamp.com/_img/new/zoom/1899089409_0.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Saks is an offical retailer for Longchamp so your bag bought there is real.


----------



## vhii81

Hi does anyone know if www.long-champ.org is authentic? they claim to be ..thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

^ no  The name of the company is Longchamp, not "long champ"


----------



## carrieuy

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Saks is an offical retailer for Longchamp so your bag bought there is real.



@CHLongchamp - thanks alot   would you know why the pockets are different?  Also, what should be the texture of the nylon, is it soft, flows down freely when empty?  Thank you.


----------



## carrieuy

carrieuy said:


> @CHLongchamp - thanks alot   would you know why the pockets are different?  Also, what should be the texture of the nylon, is it soft, flows down freely when empty?  Thank you.




I think I found the solution to my question.  What I actually got was the old version.  Found this note from Longchamp US from previous communications in Purse Forum:



> Research
> ============
> 
> We have recently changed the size of our "Le Pliage" large tote. The previous large tote, reference # 2724089, has been discontinued in our boutiques, but may still be available in department stores. It was about 1 1/2" larger than our current large tote, reference # 1899089 and had handles that were about 1/2" longer. Our current large tote can still be worn over the shoulder and may be used liked the previous style. Its size was recently modified as per customer requests and suggestions.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Customer Service
> Longchamp USA E-Shopping


----------



## luvcharliz

Dear all,

Please help to see if the following seller in ebay is selling hte genuine longchamp? looks like they are not from China or HK, 

1st bag - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160505275255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2nd bag - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120646622175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3rd bag - http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400172742496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## popsie

<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/popsie1/longchamp/?action=view&current=DSCF8545.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/popsie1/longchamp/DSCF8545.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Hi
I would be very grateful if you would take a look at this Longchamp bag, it is not an Ebay item.
thank you


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 





popsie said:


> <a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/popsie1/longchamp/?action=view&current=DSCF8545.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff486/popsie1/longchamp/DSCF8545.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Hi
> I would be very grateful if you would take a look at this Longchamp bag, it is not an Ebay item.
> thank you


----------



## stylefly

Hey everyone! Looking to get my mum a tote for Christmas. I'm eyeing the bags from seller Moka*2010 whom I've seen mentioned in this thread, but with nothing definitive being said regarding authenticity. Here is the listing- the seller has a number of photos up that I hope belong to him/her. Any thoughts ?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...201061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3369wt_883


----------



## S2000

Hi all,

There is a seller in Malaysia mentioned he got "rejected" Longchamp Le Pliage for sale in very cheap price. Would like to seek your advise on the authenticity.

Your feedback is highly appreciated as if it is non-genuine would like to other buyers.

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=1645795&hl=longchamp

[URL]http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xcan/Longchamp/
[/URL]


----------



## ballet_russe

stylefly said:


> Hey everyone! Looking to get my mum a tote for Christmas. I'm eyeing the bags from seller Moka*2010 whom I've seen mentioned in this thread, but with nothing definitive being said regarding authenticity. Here is the listing- the seller has a number of photos up that I hope belong to him/her. Any thoughts ?
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...201061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3369wt_883



well, we are still not sure, as we said. seller uses stock photos.  sorry cannot help unless you give more info than we know already.


----------



## ballet_russe

S2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a seller in Malaysia mentioned he got "rejected" Longchamp Le Pliage for sale in very cheap price. Would like to seek your advise on the authenticity.
> 
> Your feedback is highly appreciated as if it is non-genuine would like to other buyers.
> 
> http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=1645795&hl=longchamp
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xcan/Longchamp/5.jpghttp://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v409/xcan/Longchamp/



they look OK for me.  CH may want to give her 2nd opinion.


----------



## stylefly

ballet_russe said:


> well, we are still not sure, as we said. seller uses stock photos.  sorry cannot help unless you give more info than we know already.



Sorry, I didn't realize that all of the photos posted were stock photosusually stock photos are just a frontal shot. Thanks for looking at any rate


----------



## SallyBarton

Hello,

I'm wondering whether this Longchamp Roseau bag is authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PARIS...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c3b4bee

The interior photo worries me.  I thought that these bags had fabric linings with "Longchamp" printed all over them, but this one seems plain.  I am also not sure about the gold hardware.

Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




SallyBarton said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering whether this Longchamp Roseau bag is authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PARIS...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2c3b4bee
> 
> The interior photo worries me.  I thought that these bags had fabric linings with "Longchamp" printed all over them, but this one seems plain.  I am also not sure about the gold hardware.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## SallyBarton

Thank you!


----------



## stylefly

Here's another one if someone wouldn't mind taking a look? Looks like these are not stock photos- hopefully !
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Longchamp-Le-Pli...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c0ad9de3#ht_4882wt_722


----------



## jaami lee

check this out..
are those bags real?
http://littlepaperbox.livejournal.com


----------



## ballet_russe

stylefly -- looks good 

jaami lee -- i think they are OK, but I am not familiar with these styles. At least 1 is made for the Asian market exclusively, and I believe the quadrille was from a few years ago.


----------



## jaami lee

ballet_russe said:


> stylefly -- looks good
> 
> jaami lee -- i think they are OK, but I am not familiar with these styles. At least 1 is made for the Asian market exclusively, and I believe the quadrille was from a few years ago.



do all the quadrille bags come with studs at the side corners? cos the ones shown in the link doesnt look like they have studded corners..


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes, the quadrille I have seen looked different from the pictures you link. I am a bit suspicious of these bags.I have never seen these styles IRL.


----------



## SueC

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Roseau-Tote-/180590051082

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this longchamp roseau for me.  Thanks and Happy thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ real and lovely  hope you were the winner!


----------



## SueC

^^^I luckily was!!! Thanks!  I don't have ebay and a friend did the bidding for me.  He told me it was ugly and an old lady bag   Some don't appreciate classy and understated!!!


----------



## uniquebaby

Hi, 

Pls help me authenticate this bag. And mayi know is what model??
thankx in advance!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ real  Planetes


----------



## foxyvox

Hi, was this print ever used for a Longchamp?












the zip pull looks a bit dodgy to me but then again the pictures aren't as clear as I'd want
plus I've googled my mind out and never found this style
thanks for any input!


----------



## nchen2021

hi
can anyone authentic this longchamp for me please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...H_Handbags&hash=item4154badb20#ht_8939wt_1652

and i went to mall to see the difference between this bag and the authentic bag.
and i found a few differences.
the most obvious one is the lid length is different. the authentic has longer lid, softer leather and brighter buckle... even the longchamp mark is a bit different.
so pls authentic this for me. 

i don't wanna spend much money on the unauthentic item.
so please !


----------



## ballet_russe

foxyvox said:


> Hi, was this print ever used for a Longchamp?
> 
> the zip pull looks a bit dodgy to me but then again the pictures aren't as clear as I'd want
> plus I've googled my mind out and never found this style
> thanks for any input!



no!   awful awful fake.  please report it as fake.

You really think Longchamp will steal Burberry check??


----------



## ballet_russe

nchen2021 said:


> hi
> can anyone authentic this longchamp for me please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...H_Handbags&hash=item4154badb20#ht_8939wt_1652
> 
> and i went to mall to see the difference between this bag and the authentic bag.
> and i found a few differences.
> the most obvious one is the lid length is different. the authentic has longer lid, softer leather and brighter buckle... even the longchamp mark is a bit different.
> so pls authentic this for me.
> 
> i don't wanna spend much money on the unauthentic item.
> so please !



hi, you do not need to describe, link is enough. Please read the thread because there is disagreement, about if this seller has authentic goods.


----------



## stylefly

ballet_russe said:


> hi, you do not need to describe, link is enough. Please read the thread because there is disagreement, about if this seller has authentic goods.



Actually, I'd love to read the info on this seller as well, but searching by seller name through this thread only brings up one post. Can anyone point me in the right direction to read the debate before I consider buying from him? Thanks so much !


----------



## bleeze

can you plz authenticate this bag plz??I reli link the color~~
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/longchamp-Wom...524780217?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230bf9deb9

thank you so much~


----------



## stylefly

bleeze said:


> can you plz authenticate this bag plz??I reli link the color~~
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/longchamp-Wom...524780217?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230bf9deb9
> 
> thank you so much~


I am by no means a Longchamp expert (as you can see by my asking for help in this thread ), but even I can tell that the seller is using a stock photo in the listing! Can you get original photos from the seller?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'd be worried. Looking through some of her Longchamp auctions there are many fakes and or stock pics. All bags listed are from China which is a big red alert. 




bleeze said:


> can you plz authenticate this bag plz??I reli link the color~~
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/longchamp-Wom...524780217?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230bf9deb9
> 
> thank you so much~


----------



## ballet_russe

bleeze said:


> can you plz authenticate this bag plz??I reli link the color~~
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/longchamp-Wom...524780217?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item230bf9deb9
> 
> thank you so much~



fake   if you look on her other auctions, they show fake bags. please report to ebay


----------



## nchen2021

stylefly said:


> Actually, I'd love to read the info on this seller as well, but searching by seller name through this thread only brings up one post. Can anyone point me in the right direction to read the debate before I consider buying from him? Thanks so much !


 

Hey!
im so confused too ! 
i bought the purple one from him, and i think its a fake one.
but he explained there were two different version of bags.... 
the new one came out during 2010 Fall, and the size of the bag, the handles, the lid are different compared to the old version. 
hes selling the old version and the mall is selling the new version. 
i kinda wanna return this bag as well.
but there were many ppl who left the positive feedback.


----------



## CiaoManhattan

Completely new to longchamp and just bought my first one through ebay from which seems like a legit seller, but I need the blessings of you ladies on purseforum just to be safe 

Yay or nay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=190466310343&si=O32ggfBu%252F9LdexlAyi%252FNgnmDk4Q%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Yay!! :d





ciaomanhattan said:


> completely new to longchamp and just bought my first one through ebay from which seems like a legit seller, but i need the blessings of you ladies on purseforum just to be safe
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=190466310343&si=o32ggfbu%252f9ldexlayi%252fngnmdk4q%253d&viewitem=&sspagename=strk%3amewnx%3ait


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Without pictures of the bag, we cant authenticate 




nchen2021 said:


> Hey!
> im so confused too !
> i bought the purple one from him, and i think its a fake one.
> but he explained there were two different version of bags....
> the new one came out during 2010 Fall, and the size of the bag, the handles, the lid are different compared to the old version.
> hes selling the old version and the mall is selling the new version.
> i kinda wanna return this bag as well.
> but there were many ppl who left the positive feedback.


----------



## CiaoManhattan

Yayayayay! Thank you so much *CHLongchamp*!


----------



## ballet_russe

I want to warn tpf friends that most Longchamp Pliage on ebay now is fake.   Be careful of counterfeit!  It looks as perhaps 1 seller with many names. Some old ones are removed but there is a lot of non-authenitic bags from China.

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame!*  Report if you  Longchamp

2008mebell -- http://shop.ebay.com/2008mebell/m.html
*
shandandannagehonyanyan1818http://myworld.ebay.com/shandandannagehonyanyan1818/* -- http://shop.ebay.com/shandandannagehonyanyan1818/m.html

liangyunyi1988 -- http://shop.ebay.com/liangyunyi1988/m.html

yusheng1986 -- http://shop.ebay.com/yusheng1986/m.html

lee2008021 -- http://shop.ebay.com/lee2008021/m.html

breeze.hk -- http://shop.ebay.com/breeze.hk/m.html


----------



## luvcharliz

Hi all,

Just got 1 Longhcamp Taupe, pls help me to see whether it's authentic. Thanks.


----------



## luvcharliz

Would appreciate you all could help me lok at my above photo posted and advise whether they are authentic? Thousands of Thank you!


----------



## wonderfool

Hi! I've been scouting for a red le pliage in eBay. Please help me authenticate

1.http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWT-Auth-Longch...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3362f920dd

2. http://cgi.ebay.ph/BN-AUTH-LONGCHAM...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c17931d9a

3. http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e505cedc

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

luvcharliz -- looks OK to me, *CHLongchamp *may want to provide her 2nd opinion.

wonderfool -- all look good


----------



## luvcharliz

ballet_russe said:


> luvcharliz -- looks OK to me, *CHLongchamp *may want to provide her 2nd opinion.
> 
> wonderfool -- all look good


 
Thanks!  Make me feel relief now!! 
Hope CH<Longchamp cam comment also, Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tashi Delek

yay or nay?
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------



## ballet_russe

^ link is not working


----------



## Tashi Delek

ballet_russe said:


> ^ link is not working



Sorry! Here it is: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270674077606&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

^ please search this thread for more about this seller. We have been asked already and are unsure if it is real. 

If you decide to buy please post the actual bag photo. The seller uses stock photos.


----------



## Tashi Delek

But is it normal for red le pliage bags to have white interiors?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Like Ballet Russe said, this seller uses stock photos. I personally wouldnt buy from him. 




Tashi Delek said:


> But is it normal for red le pliage bags to have white interiors?




*LuvCharliz*
There is one thing that bothers me about the bag (something Ballet and I have discussed offline) that makes me say it's a damn good fake. I'll pm you the details since I dont want to offer counterfitters more info


----------



## amji

helloo.. I have this new longchamp le pliage a friend gave to me.. but I'm not sure if it is an authentic one.. because of the colors.. I've already checked all the signals like the ones described on ebay and it sounds like it is.. but I have this doubt.. its the same color in and out.. and the leather doesnt look like diamonds.. and its not as brown as all.. I dont know how to post a photo here but its like a beige one type small.. and leather is the same color beige.. maybe it is too old and thats why.. or this model came like that... 
I really want to post a photo but please tell me how.. so you can help me authenticate it..
thanks!!!!..


----------



## wonderfool

luvcharliz -- looks OK to me said:
			
		

> CHLongchamp [/B]may want to provide her 2nd opinion.
> 
> wonderfool -- all look good



Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

amji -- authentic Longchamp Planete, not a pliage


----------



## rowanie

Hi!

Please authenticate my le pliage (bilberry)...
































Additional pics on next post.

Thanks!


----------



## rowanie

and the continuation...


----------



## Man Lost Help

Hi Ladies.
 I know I am butting in on a thread and I apologise. But I need help. My wife is due with our first child in 4 weeks. This is a big deal for us as we were trying for 4 years. So I was going to get her a very special present. I am bidding on a Mulberry bag described as   100% GENUINE MULBERRY OAK BAYSWATER BAG BNWT + dustbag on ebay. Item number .Item number: 310273318731. 
This is way out of my depth. I should point out that I do think paying this much for a bag is insane...but I love her and I heard her say before to her friend that she sometimes goes into shops just to look at Mulberry bags. So can you tell me...Is it real? Is it worth it? I really want to knock her socks off this Christmas. I need to know fairly quick as it is ending soon. Thanks again. John.


----------



## Casper724

Need help!! I am new here so I am not able to post new threads, but I do need help!I just purchased a Kelly Bag on Ebay for my girlfriend, I hope anyone can help me to authentic it! Tons of thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2457wt_1139


----------



## noah.ma

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this Longchamp I just won? Thanks in advance. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=1QgwwM%2FZ5EgVHSqRk94zbkEiZ0U%3D&viewitem=


----------



## ballet_russe

rowanie -- there is something about it that is not right. you can wait for *CHLC* for the 2nd opinion.

noah.ma -- we have doubts this seller has authentic bags. The photo is a stock photo (usually a red flag). If you had searched the thread before bidding, you would see already we have discussed the seller.


----------



## noah.ma

Thank you so much. I'll see if I can raise the authenticity issue with the seller and not proceed with the purchase.


----------



## noah.ma

what about this one: 

seller: rox_marie001 
item: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220705038212&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

noah.ma said:


> what about this one:
> 
> seller: rox_marie001
> item: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220705038212&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



please search the thread. we have had similar concerns with that seller.

notice, we cannot say if a bag is authentic without seeing pictures of the actual bag. please post photos with the actual bag you receive or will be receiving.


----------



## colourful_belle

Hi, please someone please authenticate this Longchamp bag, many thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....91056&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## ballet_russe

colourful_belle said:


> Hi, please someone please authenticate this Longchamp bag, many thanks in advance.



real 

noah.ma -- i notice that rox_marie001 also sells under the name of laura_fin. the auctions are identical.  there are things that bother me about the bags shown. IHMO, i would not buy.


----------



## amji

thks!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I agree- there is one thing all wrong about this bag. Cant go into details, but it's a good fake like many that are popping up with the Made in China tags.




ballet_russe said:


> rowanie -- there is something about it that is not right. you can wait for *CHLC* for the 2nd opinion.


----------



## colourful_belle

ballet_russe said:


> real
> 
> Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## clara31

Can someone please authenticate these Longchamp bags? Thanks in advance..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...31023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2041wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250683199108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pliagegirl

Hey Girls!

I am a recent PurseForum user and a much recent Pliage/Planetes addict. Ever since I got my first LM Metal Large Tote in Bronze about 5 months ago, I was hooked. I told myself a few months before that that I would never get into the Longchamp/Pliage craze since it was EVERYWHERE. I finally swallowed my pride and bought my first and by golly I was hooked. Shortly after, I bought a Grey large planetes, a black travel pliage, a taupe short handle medium pliage, a chocolate brown long handle large pliage, and most recently the large long handle in rosalie  I am very happy with my bags!

But I need your help now girls, I am looking to buy another one to watch my all white outfit (we are having an all-white garden party this Christmas) and I want a pliage to match. It would definitely have to be long handle but I am on the fence whether I should get the White or the Paper. Is there a difference? And also, can you only get those in Paris? From where I am from, they only carry the recent in-season colors which is very limited so I will have to order the one I want online. Also, every time I buy a bag from the Longchamp store, the sales associates tell me that the ones I like are sized MEDIUM, but according to some websites, they are LARGE. I am confused since the dimensions are the same! I wouldn't want to order online until I am sure which one I am going to receive 

Can anyone help me?  Thanks so much lovelies!


----------



## pliagegirl

clara31 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Longchamp bags? Thanks in advance..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...31023&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2041wt_1139
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250683199108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


From what I have read online and comparing them from the bags I have, I would say those look authentic to me!


----------



## pliagegirl

I am thinking of ordering this Large long handle pliage in Paper color online, but can anyone help me if it looks authentic?  thanks everyone!

http://carefreeshopper.multiply.com/photos/album/183/Longchamp_Le_Pliage_Large_Long_Handle_-_Paper#


----------



## ballet_russe

pliage girl -- Welcome! this thread is for authentication questions only. Please no chat here. The bag you show is authentic. Paper is off-white, not pure white.  Please also read the thread before authenticating.... you will see that the bags you "authenticate" may have problems. TIA!

clara31 -- moka has been thought to maybe sell fakes, and his feedback is not so good. for both sellers, the bags look OK in photos but they are stock photos. That usually can be a red flag. Please post photos, if you decide to buy.


----------



## ballet_russe

There are many authentication questions now, and I see most of the Longchamp on eBay I see these days is fake.  Please remember to report knockoffs if you see or have received a bag you know is fake.

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame.*   These sellers currently have counterfeit merchandise for sure  Some are maybe the same person with many IDs. Do not buy from these scammers!

 angelababys
breeze.hk
jiapengyang20
kangjinglover520
liangyunyi1988
lisashop13
rose-o0o
 shandandannagehonyanyan1818
xiaohaibo998
xulili198810
xueshubo127
yusheng1986


----------



## baglover1965

can anyone authenticate this longchamp lm bag which i bought online (supposedly from a concierge service that is located in paris). i noted that this person goes by the user name speedpunk on ebay although i did not buy it from ebay. the person goes by one name on their shop but they paypal account bears an asian name. the images are located here in the "bag" gallery. thanks!http://gallery.me.com/lana.illiano/100118


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



baglover1965 said:


> can anyone authenticate this longchamp lm bag which i bought online (supposedly from a concierge service that is located in paris). i noted that this person goes by the user name speedpunk on ebay although i did not buy it from ebay. the person goes by one name on their shop but they paypal account bears an asian name. the images are located here in the "bag" gallery. thanks!http://gallery.me.com/lana.illiano/100118


----------



## baglover1965

thank you! i wish i knew how you knew!!


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame.* More and more.... I think ebay does not mind the counterfeit fakes.  

 lemontutu
gxlshop
jiahaojie89
gfbrs70


----------



## xkilljoy

Hi, I'm trying to find a simple weekender bag and a Longchamp bag seems most appropriate.  I don't know the brand at all so I don't know what I should be looking for, but was wondering how these 2 bags looked so far.  Thanks 

1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTHENTIC-LO...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0c81e783

2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-AUTH-LONGCHA...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f73a6b29


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 



xkilljoy said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find a simple weekender bag and a Longchamp bag seems most appropriate.  I don't know the brand at all so I don't know what I should be looking for, but was wondering how these 2 bags looked so far.  Thanks
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTHENTIC-LO...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0c81e783
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-AUTH-LONGCHA...297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f73a6b29


----------



## luvcharliz

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Like Ballet Russe said, this seller uses stock photos. I personally wouldnt buy from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LuvCharliz*
> There is one thing that bothers me about the bag (something Ballet and I have discussed offline) that makes me say it's a damn good fake. I'll pm you the details since I dont want to offer counterfitters more info


 
Could you please email the details to me as I still cannot use PM. 
charlizyong@yahoo.com


----------



## lyceia

hi, please help to authenticate this bag on ebay? appreciate any input. thanks

name: NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Shopping Bag Rose pink
item no: 220708201593
seller: empirestatedeals 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/NEW-Longcham...WH_Handbags&hash=item33633be479#ht_3908wt_899


----------



## lyceia

Hi, please also look through and give me advice on whether is the bags offered by this seller authentic? appreciate your kind input. thanks 
name: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage 2605 PINK Tote - BNWT e291
item no: 260677186782
seller: brand_shopping_uk  
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/LONGCHAMP-Le...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cb19234de#ht_858wt_903


----------



## ballet_russe

lyceia -- it seems to me, both those sellers use stock photos. So the bag in the photo looks real but to authenticate you will need to post what you actually receive.


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame.* More and more new.... fake Pliage. Do not buy these fakes!

jade2111
yusheng1986
lhfang988
my.zxcmusic


----------



## lyceia

ballet_russe said:


> lyceia -- it seems to me, both those sellers use stock photos. So the bag in the photo looks real but to authenticate you will need to post what you actually receive.



thanks ballet_russe for your reply. will take note, have a nice weekend


----------



## aimeec812

hey, does anyone know what if this is real or not?

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ballet_russe

aimeec812 said:


> hey, does anyone know what if this is real or not?



real


----------



## verylittleshamy

real


----------



## Rachmaninoff

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Longchamp-Ba...308?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb36ee244

Is this one good? I did a search for the seller but no results 

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the bag in the photos looks OK to me. 

there seem to be many sellers with large stock of Vera Bradley and Longchamp Pliage.  it is curious. if you have doubts, please post when you get the actual bag.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250740655266&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1123

Her name has come up before but I don't know if this seller turned out to be legit? I might go for this or wait until magnum.net has a sale!


----------



## ballet_russe

Rachmaninoff said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250740655266&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CA:1123
> 
> Her name has come up before but I don't know if this seller turned out to be legit? I might go for this or wait until magnum.net has a sale!



the bag in the main photo is FAKE. please report it to eBay.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

On magnums.net do the pliages n basic colours (ie. black) every go on sale?

Thanks.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Nevermind - did a search and saw the basck 2 basics sales 

How is this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180600200891


----------



## ballet_russe

^ No, something is not right with that bag.  I have doubts about  authenticity.  In the listing she said it was received as "gift" but if you look at her feedback as buyer, you can see she bought it from seller in China.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's a fake. Please report it to Ebay.



Rachmaninoff said:


> Nevermind - did a search and saw the basck 2 basics sales
> 
> How is this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180600200891


----------



## longhornmom60

_Please read our rules before posting here again._


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame.* New ID but same  Pliage fake from China. Do not buy these ebay fakes!    These people sell counterfeit.  Please help to report if you  Longchamp and leave the negative if you have bought a fake. 

a_second_option
breeze.hk
green_tomato_city
hilders1
jade2111
liangyunyi1988
lisashop13
mj997
  my.zxcmusic
oh_we_like_you_so_...
rose-o0o
treasurebox_14
xulili198810
yusheng1986


----------



## 50byfifty

Haven't been buying or selling bags on ebay in a while.  For a while, it became too complicated.  I would rather just give my bags to friends.  Yes, LV, longchamp, gucci, etc...
Therefore I am stunned to see these clear cut fakes being peddled?  What has happened to allow these ppl to sell?


----------



## xmin

Hi all, i've bought a longchamp crossbody messenger bag from one of their retail store yesterday. However, i found out that the shoulder strap of my bag was different from the one that i saw in the official website. The piece of leather which was used to hold the straps together was missing. Im wondering if it's possible for the pattern to vary from the the one in the official website. Im quite bothered by this, so need u guys opinion. Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

Photos, please!  We need photos to authenticate.

If you bought it from an authorized Longchamp boutique, it will be real.


----------



## cubitus81

Hi there,

Would someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.fr/LONGCHAMP-CUIR-B...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19c1e061a3


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



cubitus81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/LONGCHAMP-CUIR-B...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19c1e061a3


----------



## cubitus81

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thanks


----------



## indiglow

Please authenticate? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41556d81c0


----------



## wdsxsx

Authenticate This LONGCHAMP! 
Hello,
I would like to buy this Longchamp bag on eBay and here is the link. The handle is a little bit unusual, so who can authenticate it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110626244589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This seller has been discussed before. Some pictures are stock, some are pics of fakes (the last 2 pics are definintely fake), so buyer beware!




indiglow said:


> Please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TAG-Longcha...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41556d81c0


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



wdsxsx said:


> Authenticate This LONGCHAMP!
> Hello,
> I would like to buy this Longchamp bag on eBay and here is the link. The handle is a little bit unusual, so who can authenticate it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110626244589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks!


----------



## wearyoumatter10

Can you help me authenticate please?


----------



## wdsxsx

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


 
Thank you so much! Many Chirstmas and Happy New Year!.


----------



## crackadoo

Hi all! I joined this forum just to ask for help 

I'll buy my first longchamp as a christmas gift for myself and of course I want to be 100% sure that it's authentic 

Hope a good angel could help me authenticate

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764012541401_1271740664_2050602_4082967_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1764011541376_1271740664_2050594_168825_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1764011621378_1271740664_2050595_395961_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764011701380_1271740664_2050596_5199668_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764011981387_1271740664_2050598_1644599_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764012301395_1271740664_2050600_2319033_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764012421398_1271740664_2050601_1239118_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...764011101365_1271740664_2050591_2754414_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1764009741331_1271740664_2050581_282986_n.jpg

Thank you all!


----------



## sonoralee

I wonder if you could let me know if this bag is authentic.  It feel like cheap leather/vinyl.

Longchamp Signature Knapsack
Seller: Profitdata 0179
No: 170573458664
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170573458664

Thank you very much!! Happy Holidays


----------



## bose_yca

Hi! Appreciate your help on authenticating this bag I ordered.  Everything seems right (inscriptions on zipper, inscription on the snap on the leather, logo, writing on the back of leather, color of stitching, reinforced snaps, lining) but I'm not too sure on the leather and the tag.  The diamond pattern is a little smaller compared to those I've seen.  I don't see the logo from the backside of the leather flap also. As for the tag, I'm not sure if it's correct as I haven't seen 'NFC' on others. Thanks in advance and merry christmas!


----------



## bagaholic101

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag.  Happy Holidays! TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110622892968&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123


----------



## beadchic

hi does anyone of you here bought a longchamp club le pliage that has no pocket inside???
somebody told me that some of le pliage has no pocket inside is this true?
thanks much


----------



## beadchic

is this an old style longchamp club le pliage???
i wonder what year and season anyone here can authenticate this please...
will appreciate very much..
mucho, mucho


http://1shopbrandname.com/index.aspx?ProductID=Product-080626044941301


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

1623 is a LC design, but this is a fake.



beadchic said:


> is this an old style longchamp club le pliage???
> i wonder what year and season anyone here can authenticate this please...
> will appreciate very much..
> mucho, mucho
> 
> 
> http://1shopbrandname.com/index.aspx?ProductID=Product-080626044941301


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'd be skeptical if the bags are real. 



bagaholic101 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag.  Happy Holidays! TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110622892968&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123


----------



## beadchic

CH longchamp
thanks so much for the help...happy new year!!


----------



## beadchic

please help, please authenticate this LC..
really like this design...
thanks much

http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1138945


----------



## bengal88

I am looking at this Longchamp backpack bag and am not sure.  It seems to have a bamboo colored closure rather than the silver ones I have seen on ebay and at the store.   Is it a different model of backpack?  Are there more than one?

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clo/2122164818.html


----------



## crackadoo

hi are these bags authentic?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31838862&id=1259142375&fbid=1696319168689

I'm really tempted to buy one already


----------



## crackadoo

1st bag: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item2eb229bd81#ht_641wt_1139

2nd: http://cgi.ebay.ph/BN-AUTH-LONGCHAM...Domain_211&hash=item19c187e466#ht_5270wt_1139

3rd: http://cgi.ebay.ph/BRAND-NEW-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item53e5598af3#ht_1695wt_905

any of these bags authentic?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




beadchic said:


> please help, please authenticate this LC..
> really like this design...
> thanks much
> 
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1138945


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- Roseau come in either gold or silver hardware. 




bengal88 said:


> I am looking at this Longchamp backpack bag and am not sure.  It seems to have a bamboo colored closure rather than the silver ones I have seen on ebay and at the store.   Is it a different model of backpack?  Are there more than one?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/clo/2122164818.html


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The 3rd link is real. The rest are questionable (is that a fake Coach bag in the first link's background??)




crackadoo said:


> 1st bag: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item2eb229bd81#ht_641wt_1139
> 
> 2nd: http://cgi.ebay.ph/BN-AUTH-LONGCHAM...Domain_211&hash=item19c187e466#ht_5270wt_1139
> 
> 3rd: http://cgi.ebay.ph/BRAND-NEW-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item53e5598af3#ht_1695wt_905
> 
> any of these bags authentic?


----------



## beadchic

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


thanks so much for the help...yehey!


----------



## bagaholic101

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'd be skeptical if the bags are real.



Thanks!!


----------



## Starlah

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LONGCHAMP-Le-...681589309?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f05e1463d

real or fake? TIA!


----------



## crackadoo

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The 3rd link is real. The rest are questionable (is that a fake Coach bag in the first link's background??)



THANKS CHLONGCHAMP! ) Omg yeah fake coach galore in the first link's background haha!


----------



## wearyoumatter10

Please help authenticate?  TIA!


----------



## crackadoo

Please help: 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aa75aafc1

I always see CLA LIG/M/02 in the serial, esp. of those cheaper ones hmmmm what does that mean?


----------



## crackadoo

hi please authenticate also
http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pli...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e56be24f

thanks mucho!


----------



## JeanetteIsabell

Could you authenticate? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gen-LONGCHAMP-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f7b969ca#ht_702wt_922


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




JeanetteIsabell said:


> Could you authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gen-LONGCHAMP-G..._WH_Handbags&hash=item45f7b969ca#ht_702wt_922


----------



## ballet_russe

crackadoo -- both look OK 

wearyoumatter10 - i have my doubts


----------



## punksjunk

FYI...found a gatsby on sale!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0671194194310


----------



## ballet_russe

^ AUTHENTICATION questions only.


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame.* Lots of counterfeit fakes.  Remember, tags do not make the bag real!  Fake bags can have fake tags.

These I am sure are China fake. Ebay has others that look suspicious so always check here, if you are not sure.


2008mebell
baofengguojimaoyishanghang888
facaigongxi20010
hkkis7
happydays072410
kqjie485
layst26
 lemontutu
longman3168
love-shop562
nijianghua2010
oxyen123
rthdrhfg_2010
simonllpjim00
tomato-journal
xiaohaibo998
yanzifeifei518
yaoyuanworld917


----------



## CrazyLV

hi ladies,

does Longchamp LE Statue of Liberity existed in US??

see this link ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-LONGCHAMP-L...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3363dc1407

TIA heaps


----------



## Purse craze

Hi ladies, 

Can you help in authenticating this?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220716193344

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## DiESEL92

This may be a stupid question, as I have just recently found an interest in Longchamp.
Are all the Pliage collection made in China? I always thought they were made in France


----------



## CrazyLV

DiESEL92 said:


> This may be a stupid question, as I have just recently found an interest in Longchamp.
> Are all the Pliage collection made in China? I always thought they were made in France


 
it was made in France years ago until now (can't remember which year) changed to made in China

however some other bag style made in France!!
for example; Le Pliage Limited Edition assigned made in France whereas other standard Le Pliage assigned made in China

just wait other to chime in to give you more information.... or to corrected if i am wrong!!


----------



## ballet_russe

CrazyLV -- authentic. pls search tPF, this has been discussed.

Purse craze -- not authentic 

DiESEL92 and CrazyLV -- pls search tPF, this has been discussed. Bags are made usually in Tunisia, France and China.


----------



## lagedoree

The seller states in her message that the bag doesn't have an inside tag.. 

this is the link: 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Pliage-Tour-Eiffel-de-Longchamp-Noir-Neuve-/120666050847?pt=FR_YO_Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item1c1841d11f#ht_500wt_951


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I have my doubts on this bag. My Eiffel Tower medium short handle has a tag inside. 



lagedoree said:


> The seller states in her message that the bag doesn't have an inside tag..
> 
> this is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Pliage-Tour-Eiffel-de-Longchamp-Noir-Neuve-/120666050847?pt=FR_YO_Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item1c1841d11f#ht_500wt_951


----------



## lagedoree

Saw some Eiffel bags on Ioffer from diff sellers, at around 35 euro, sounds too good to be true?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ almost everything on ioffer is fake. too good to be true.


----------



## ballet_russe

lagedoree said:


> The seller states in her message that the bag doesn't have an inside tag..
> 
> this is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Pliage-Tour-...saMainFemmes&hash=item1c1841d11f#ht_500wt_951



this is 100% fake!  please report to ebay


----------



## mainguyen504

hi, can someone please authenticate these for me please?
THANK YOU LADIES!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-L...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6208503b
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d0cbd91


----------



## penguinb

Can someone tell me if this is authentic? if not can you email me reasons why since i cannot do pms yet? tcpe***
That's the clearest picture of the inside flap as i can get with my camera.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ authentic. do not write the email address here.


----------



## ballet_russe

mainguyen504 said:


> hi, can someone please authenticate these for me please?
> THANK YOU LADIES!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-NEW-L...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6208503b
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d0cbd91



1st i have doubts. you can see in the forum that there are some issues with the seller.

2nd is good


----------



## penguinb

Thank you! I will not post my email next time.


----------



## bry_dee

Hi girls, I'm not familiar of the fact that Longchamp used this material in their Pliages  but I'm wondering if you know what is the specific name of this style? The material is similar to the Hermès toile canvas, really small in size and has a hint of mustard yellow in the edges and backside of the handles:














My friend and I got this at a very good price and we're dying to know more about it. And the big question - is it authentic? We seem to think so but we need a peace of mind! I've also attached other pictures. Thanks so much and in anticipation of your response!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real!  



bry_dee said:


> Hi girls, I'm not familiar of the fact that Longchamp used this material in their Pliages  but I'm wondering if you know what is the specific name of this style? The material is similar to the Hermès toile canvas, really small in size and has a hint of mustard yellow in the edges and backside of the handles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and I got this at a very good price and we're dying to know more about it. And the big question - is it authentic? We seem to think so but we need a peace of mind! I've also attached other pictures. Thanks so much and in anticipation of your response!


----------



## bry_dee

Wow! But do you happen to know what style this is (at least a name)? I've been using Google and the keywords "longchamp toile", "longchamp hemp", "longchamp cotton" etc but in vain! lol We do hope there's a bigger one available but we can't complain!


----------



## angelflower

Hi could someone please help me with authenticating these bags


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89037&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=260715693560&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=170586481988&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Thank you!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

1st 2 links are fakes, 3rd is real.




angelflower said:


> Hi could someone please help me with authenticating these bags
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89037&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=260715693560&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=170586481988&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## faithtolive1

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?? I'm looking at buying the le pliage effiel tower. 

The eBay link is http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260717212125#ht_500wt_922

I have requested for additional pictures but the buyer replied that he do not want to handle the new bag so much therefore, it would be better if he brought the bag to let me check it before paying him. But I'm afraid I will not be able to identify a fake longchamp. Thanks for help n advice!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The seller has *0* reputation on Ebay- that would cause me concern. That and not making additional pictures like you request makes me think the seller is selling fakes. 



faithtolive1 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?? I'm looking at buying the le pliage effiel tower.
> 
> The eBay link is http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260717212125#ht_500wt_922
> 
> I have requested for additional pictures but the buyer replied that he do not want to handle the new bag so much therefore, it would be better if he brought the bag to let me check it before paying him. But I'm afraid I will not be able to identify a fake longchamp. Thanks for help n advice!!


----------



## faithtolive1

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The seller has *0* reputation on Ebay- that would cause me concern. That and not making additional pictures like you request makes me think the seller is selling fakes.



But based on the picture, is it possible to tell if the bag is fake?? Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The 1st 2 pics are stock photos, the 3rd looks like something s/he pulled off a google search.

I'd need a close up of the flap, back side with the Longchamp heat stamp and the plastic tag inside to authenticate it. 



faithtolive1 said:


> But based on the picture, is it possible to tell if the bag is fake?? Thanks!


----------



## Fashionistaaaa

hmm :o


----------



## kittycat80

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


 
It looks fake. The zipper logo should bears the year "1948" and the inner label should have a clear print of the code.. thats what I think when I compare with mine Longchamp but mine is not the leather type though. I might be wrong.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

You are wrong- Lilia's bag is real. Why are you bringing up posts from 2008?



kittycat80 said:


> It looks fake. The zipper logo should bears the year "1948" and the inner label should have a clear print of the code.. thats what I think when I compare with mine Longchamp but mine is not the leather type though. I might be wrong.


----------



## lagedoree

Hi anyone's opinion if this is a fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...440&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_951

thanks a bunch!


----------



## angelflower

Hi can you please authenticate this

http://www.google.com.au/m/url?clie...AQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHaH9lKw13hznVbSBMQNy26RtopTg

Thx


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Could someone please see if this bag I picked up at Goodwill is real. If it is, do you know the style , year and approx. price? TIA

(click on picture to enlarge)


----------



## BEBEPURSE

more pictures (clck to enlarge)


----------



## ell1971

Hi, please help me to authenticate this :


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...H_Handbags&hash=item4155e42f71#ht_9113wt_1652

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ballet_russe

kittycat80 -- wrong. if you are unsure, please do not mislead people.

lagedoree -- so fake, not even funny. 

angelflower -- good 

ell1971 -- we have seen problems with this seller with fakes. please do a search, you willl see it is asked already 



BEBEPURSE -- real, Veau Foulonne, within last 10 years.


----------



## mischka

Can anyone authenticate this? What other pics would I need?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 


mischka said:


> Can anyone authenticate this? What other pics would I need?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

ballet_russe said:


> BEBEPURSE -- real, Veau Foulonne, within last 10 years.


 

Woohoo!!!!!   Not bad for $2.99

Thanks muuuuch


----------



## BEBEPURSE

ballet_russe said:


> BEBEPURSE -- real, Veau Foulonne, within last 10 years.


 


 Do you happen to know the particular name of that bag? (Style? Model?)

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjuy

Hi, can you authenticate this longchamp le pliage bag for me? please? thanks!


----------



## angelflower

thanks for all your help - could you also tell me if this is authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260714449134&fromMakeTrack=true

i cant decide between the rose pink or the lilac/lavendar!


----------



## alpukat99

Hi all,

I am a newbie in the world of longchamp. i browsed the internet and found a good longchamp sale at bagshop.com
want to seek advise if the bags from this website are authentic?

also, is shopbop.com selling authentic bags? i'm interested to get a marc by marc and jacobs bag from them. 

thanks much!


----------



## ballet_russe

mjuy said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this longchamp le pliage bag for me? please? thanks!




where did you get these photos?  i am not comfortable with authenticating stock photos. please provide us with the source.


----------



## ballet_russe

alpukat99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie in the world of longchamp. i browsed the internet and found a good longchamp sale at bagshop.com
> 
> thanks much!



hi, welcome. please search before you post. bagshop is authentic and this is already discussed much


----------



## ballet_russe

angelflower said:


> thanks for all your help - could you also tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260714449134&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> i cant decide between the rose pink or the lilac/lavendar!



this is real.  i might guess it came from Nordstrom Rack (see our thread in Deals and Steals forum).


----------



## angelflower

Thanks could you also authenticate this bag for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LONGCHAMP-Le...710310987QQcategoryZ63852QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mjuy

Hi, that is the actual bag sent to me... here's the ad I got i bought it from:

http://sulit.com.ph/2965440

hope you can help me. thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame new members.*  

These people sell counterfeit.  Please help to report to eBay if you  Longchamp and leave the negative feedback if you have bought fake. 

a_second_option
facaigongxi20010
hegli10
hkistore201010
interblue
 jewelry_pub
longman.3168
missbowers83
unusualjewelry2010
worldwild
yanzifeifei518


----------



## ballet_russe

angelflower -- seller has stock photos, so I cannot say.  If you buy, post photos of the actual bag.

mjuy --  if you have the bag already, please post your own photos. of the bag and the leather flap.

Sometimes sellers use real stock photos but provide fake.


----------



## mjuy

These are the actual photos of the bag I bought. It's color lilac. 

also, I saw an ocean blue le pliage.. what should be the inner lining of it?


----------



## mjuy

Why is the paper bag in brown color? Is this authentic?

http://sulit.com.ph/3006527


----------



## ballet_russe

mjuy -- good   I believe it would be white.

the brown paper bag is given for Sale items. Perhaps also it is given at outlets. I recommend you do not buy from that seller in the link.


----------



## cherbearvx

Hi

can anyone tell me if this one is genuine? I received it today and I have issues with the leather flap and lining 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260704683174#ht_10339wt_1141

leather flap is not smooth and the diamond shaped looked embossed with darker in middle (not that visible on the merchant pics but more on the ones i did). handles are a bit stiff because the leather is thicker than my original longchamp but no plastic in hanldes..any ideas? merchant insists it is genuine..unless longchamp changed the look of the leather ..

the other one i have purchased in france duty free is smoother, the leather of same colour and leather is less thick but it was begining 2010 and praline is from the new collection fall 2010?


----------



## pinkpolo

Hi! I'm new to Longchamp le pilage bags. I have yet to receive a picture from the seller, and once I do, I'll edit this post to include it. But in the meantime, was there ever a Le Pilage medium tote in the color "Clay"?


----------



## iamphoebe

hello, would need your expertise to authenticate, thanks 

http://img152.imageshack.us/i/29707830.jpg/


----------



## amourlv69

Ive seen a louis vuitton antheia with the date code SR0018..to my knowledge i believe that means that the bag was made on the 1st week of 2008..but how can this be possible if the bag was only released last year...another one i saw showed SD0010 for the same bag in a different colour ..which to me sounds more correct..can anyone help me here and advise me as they are both gorgeous bags.....


----------



## marixxa

Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag? I already got this item, the silver pull really bugs me, it doesn't match with the pictured gold button. Does it happen? Or was it just because of wear that it faded? Would anyone know when was this released? Thanks much!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130471160872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Is the zipper pull shiney silver or really a pewter grey color? Helps to authenticate it. For the most part the ebay pics (if it matches what you received) are photos of a real bag.



marixxa said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag? I already got this item, the silver pull really bugs me, it doesn't match with the pictured gold button. Does it happen? Or was it just because of wear that it faded? Would anyone know when was this released? Thanks much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130471160872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## marixxa

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Is the zipper pull shiney silver or really a pewter grey color? Helps to authenticate it. For the most part the ebay pics (if it matches what you received) are photos of a real bag.


 
Nope, the zipper pull is not shiny, more on pewter grey color...it looks a bit 'worn' to me..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Probably looks worn due to the age of the bag. I'm going to say it's from 2004 or 2005, but it's the real deal 



marixxa said:


> Nope, the zipper pull is not shiny, more on pewter grey color...it looks a bit 'worn' to me..


----------



## iamphoebe

hi *CHLogchamp*, i hope you could also take a look at my link a few posts up for your authentication. TIA


----------



## sprkln

How are the Le Pliages packaged? Do the handles have plastic wrapped on them?


----------



## marixxa

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Probably looks worn due to the age of the bag. I'm going to say it's from 2004 or 2005, but it's the real deal


 
Thanks much


----------



## cherbearvx

can anyone authenticate mine pls? post above. if fake i am going to escalate to paypal


----------



## KateLouise

Hi,

is this bag real?

Ad says: made in france, leather bag, number 544929 inside in a leather tag.

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/longchamp-aito-musta-nahkalaukku-olalle_kadessa/162226318

If it is real, what model is it and from what year.

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real  I'd need to see the actual tag to give an approximate year and model of the bag. 



KateLouise said:


> Hi,
> 
> is this bag real?
> 
> Ad says: made in france, leather bag, number 544929 inside in a leather tag.
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/longchamp-aito-musta-nahkalaukku-olalle_kadessa/162226318
> 
> If it is real, what model is it and from what year.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sprkln

hi CHLongchamp,

What do the codes on the inside tag mean?

Also, do the handles come wrapped in clear plastic?


----------



## KateLouise

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real  I'd need to see the actual tag to give an approximate year and model of the bag.


 
Thanks; when I have the bag in my hands, I'll post a picture of the tag.


----------



## mjuy

how about the inner color of the le pliage lagoon? is it in khaki?


----------



## ballet_russe

*sprkln *and *mjuy *-- if you need an item to be authenticated, post a picture  please. We will not give away secrets to what makes a bag authentic. That will help counterfeiters.


----------



## iamphoebe

hello, would need your expertise to authenticate, thanks

http://img152.imageshack.us/i/29707830.jpg/


----------



## paris.elisa

Please authenticate these...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pi...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item746af09b63

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320642854999&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260723413706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mjuy

Hi there.. i was asking that question because i was buying a lagoon le pliage from the seller (link below), for the summer 2011. But then again... i already bought it...  guess I was to excited for the bag... here are the actual pix:

seller's link:
http://sulit.com.ph/3062045


----------



## mjuy

Hi there.. i was asking that question because i was buying a lagoon le pliage from the seller (link below), for the summer 2011. But then again... i already bought it...  guess I was to excited for the bag... here are the actual pix:
(note: the color if the zipper is gold, it looks like silver because of the flash)

seller's link:
http://sulit.com.ph/3062045


----------



## sprkln

Hi, sorry. Here are the links. Thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...=180608678802&ps=63&clkid=6468382358836608712

This one too: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Pliag...=180608678802&ps=63&clkid=6468388708945755789


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real 



sprkln said:


> Hi, sorry. Here are the links. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...=180608678802&ps=63&clkid=6468382358836608712
> 
> This one too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Pliag...=180608678802&ps=63&clkid=6468388708945755789


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you make a clearer shot of the front flap and backside where the Longchamp size imprint is? 




mjuy said:


> Hi there.. i was asking that question because i was buying a lagoon le pliage from the seller (link below), for the summer 2011. But then again... i already bought it...  guess I was to excited for the bag... here are the actual pix:
> (note: the color if the zipper is gold, it looks like silver because of the flash)
> 
> seller's link:
> http://sulit.com.ph/3062045


----------



## iamphoebe

hi *CH Longchamp* - i hope you could help me take a look at this, for your authentication please, TIA 


http://img152.imageshack.us/i/29707830.jpg/


----------



## flutterby

How about this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150549708337


----------



## KateLouise

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real  I'd need to see the actual tag to give an approximate year and model of the bag.



Now I have the bag. Tag is black leather with longchamp logo on other side and 544929 CHR stamped (yes stamped with black ink) other side of tag. Made in France tag is plastic, transparent and has nothing else written on it.

Bag looks like veau foulonne- leather; soft and typical longchamp.

Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

iamphoebe said:


> hi *CH Longchamp* - i hope you could help me take a look at this, for your authentication please, TIA
> 
> 
> http://img152.imageshack.us/i/29707830.jpg/



there is something bothering me.  do you own the bag already?  can you provide a photo of actual bag's snap and leather flap?


----------



## ballet_russe

flutterby said:


> How about this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150549708337



there is only stock photos, no way we can tell. i would be surprised if the bag is real. the seller uses stock or borrowed photo, I believe.   i cannot say for sure without photos but i suspect Chinese fakes.

Do you buy aleady?  please post when you receive the bag. I would not buy from him... such bizarre merchandise!!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

From the sounds of it I'm going to say it might be from 2003 or 2004. 



KateLouise said:


> Now I have the bag. Tag is black leather with longchamp logo on other side and 544929 CHR stamped (yes stamped with black ink) other side of tag. Made in France tag is plastic, transparent and has nothing else written on it.
> 
> Bag looks like veau foulonne- leather; soft and typical longchamp.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## flutterby

ballet_russe said:


> there is only stock photos, no way we can tell. i would be surprised if the bag is real. the seller uses stock or borrowed photo, I believe.   i cannot say for sure without photos but i suspect Chinese fakes.
> 
> Do you buy aleady?  please post when you receive the bag. I would not buy from him... such bizarre merchandise!!!!



Sorry, must've posted incorrect link..here is the one I meant:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=Ii321HsVzdPhmuMvnNhWUoM4a%2FY%3D&viewitem=


----------



## KateLouise

CH<3Longchamp said:


> From the sounds of it I'm going to say it might be from 2003 or 2004.



And model?


----------



## ballet_russe

flutterby said:


> Sorry, must've posted incorrect link..here is the one I meant:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=Ii321HsVzdPhmuMvnNhWUoM4a%2FY%3D&viewitem=



this is same as your old link. I still have bad feelings about this bag  If you bought already, you need to post actual photos.  I cannot authenticate from reused photos.  THere are many things about the auction, that make me suspicious.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

ballet_russe said:


> this is same as your old link. I still have bad feelings about this bag  If you bought already, you need to post actual photos.  I cannot authenticate from reused photos.  THere are many things about the auction, that make me suspicious.



I'm going to agree with you Ballet. If you look, the seller also has a Eiffel Tower bag with pics that remind me of another Ebay seller. Very odd collection of goods being sold


----------



## mjuy

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you make a clearer shot of the front flap and backside where the Longchamp size imprint is?



are the pictures okay? thanks.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hello,

I'm new to Longchamp bags, and really have no idea what to look for.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d72ac55

Let me know if I should ask the seller for more detailed pics.


----------



## iamphoebe

ballet_russe said:


> there is something bothering me.  do you own the bag already?  can you provide a photo of actual bag's snap and leather flap?



hi *ballet*, thanks for your inputs. i feel bothered as well when i received it - yes i bought it already. my mistake.  got it in ebay as well. i thought that since the location of the item was in the US (NJ) and not  in China and the seller is a power seller, then maybe i got the real deal. when i received the bag, the green card inside didn't look like the green cards that my other LCs have (the ones i bought from the boutique itself). It was pale green in color and wasn't folded right along the crease. Strange! That made me want to have it authenticated right away. My suspicions were validated. The pics i attached were that of the actual bag already.


----------



## ballet_russe

faintlymacabre said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to Longchamp bags, and really have no idea what to look for.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pl...389?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d72ac55
> 
> Let me know if I should ask the seller for more detailed pics.



this is the same seller that *flutterby *was asking about. please see what I said earlier.

Honestly, I would never buy from this person.


----------



## mjuy

mjuy said:


> are the pictures okay? thanks.




hi, are the pictures okay for you to determine whether the bag i bought is authentic? hope you can help me..

thanks.


----------



## LVLM

can someone please verify if the Longchamp Bags being sold on this website authentic?
thanks in advance....

http://www.bagshop.com/catalog/longchamp.php


----------



## 720p

can someone please verify these Longchamp Bags

1.
From ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160535475822


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0124.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0125.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0126.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0128.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0133.JPG

2.
From ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380305918591

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0116.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0118.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0119.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0123.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0131.JPG


Thank you


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Bagshop.com sells authentic bags.



LVLM said:


> can someone please verify if the Longchamp Bags being sold on this website authentic?
> thanks in advance....
> 
> http://www.bagshop.com/catalog/longchamp.php


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

#1 is real, #2 is fake.



720p said:


> can someone please verify these Longchamp Bags
> 
> 1.
> From ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160535475822
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0124.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0125.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0126.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0128.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0133.JPG
> 
> 2.
> From ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380305918591
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0116.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0118.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0119.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0123.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16014141/IMG_0131.JPG
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## 720p

CH<3Longchamp said:


> #1 is real, #2 is fake.



Thank you so much


----------



## LVLM

YEY! good to know... thanks so much!



CH<3Longchamp said:


> Bagshop.com sells authentic bags.


----------



## mjuy

mjuy said:


> are the pictures okay? thanks.



are the pictures clear enough? is my bag authentic? help me please... so that i can return it asap...


----------



## phailing101

Are these the Real McCoy?
1-  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5255wt_932

2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Toile-Jouy-Count...H_Handbags&hash=item2560c20ccb#ht_5510wt_1133

3. http://cgi.ebay.ca/490-LONGCHAMP-CE...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b8455e2c#ht_8484wt_932

4.  http://cgi.ebay.ca/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pli...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a626c83aa#ht_918wt_698


----------



## ballet_russe

phailing101 said:


> Are these the Real McCoy?
> 
> yes, all are authentic.  love those bags!


----------



## mjuy

Hi.. already posted the pics of the lc bag i bought...  no one seems answer me..  i'll repost the pics...please help me out.. so that i can return the bag if found fake..


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame*

These people actively sell counterfeit.  Please help to report to eBay if you  Longchamp and leave the negative feedback if you have bought fake. 

There are other questionable ones but these surely are bad. 

2010prettyjewelry
aunt_maes_closet
a_second_option
cherishshoppingtime
facaigongxi20010
 jewelry_pub
longman.3168
yanzifeifei518
worldwild
wunstore


----------



## ballet_russe

mjuy said:


> Hi.. already posted the pics of the lc bag i bought...  no one seems answer me..  i'll repost the pics...please help me out.. so that i can return the bag if found fake..



seems OK to me.


----------



## mjuy

ballet_russe said:


> seems OK to me.



thank you so much... really... thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

*Longchamp pliage hall of shame* part 2

So much fake on eBay! 

changshengl5l5
chicitems
hkkis7
heartnsoulmarisa
magnumctl2
rose11460


----------



## strikas

I would like to confirm if this one that i'd bought to this seller http://myworld.ebay.ph/valottiern/ is fake or real?


----------



## aprildawn

can someone help me with this bag? real? 

Ebay number : 280620112640

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280620112640&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lulutmac

hi, can someone please authenticate this bag i just bought off ebay? thank you!


----------



## lulutmac

hi, i posted more pictures from the longchamp shopping le pliage! please help me! thank you!


----------



## ballet_russe

strikas -- authentic 

aprildawn -- authentic 

lulutmac -- I believe it is not a genuine bag


----------



## lulutmac

hi, can you give me some clues as to why it's not authentic? i'll be sending it back to the seller. thank you.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ no, I cannot, sorry. I do not like to give the reasons, because that will help sellers of counterfeits make better products. My belief is, this is not a 1st quality item or was not obtained via the legitimate retail chain of Longchamp.

If you want you can wait for the 2nd opinion of CHLongchamp.


----------



## lulutmac

thank you! i wish i had signed up sooner to ask about the seller sooner before purchasing it. now i'll have to pay the return shipping costs. =\

this was the item and seller

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4591wt_1001


----------



## ballet_russe

^ If you searched our thread, you will notice that many people have problems with that seller.


----------



## kurdapya

can someone authenticate this please 

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/008.jpg

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/007.jpg

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/011.jpg

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/009.jpg

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/010.jpg

THANKS


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



kurdapya said:


> can someone authenticate this please
> 
> http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/008.jpg
> 
> http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/007.jpg
> 
> http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/011.jpg
> 
> http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/009.jpg
> 
> http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae305/theskinstation/010.jpg
> 
> THANKS


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I agree with Ballet_Russe- it's not real.  If you want to know how to spot a real verses a fake, Ebay has a guide. 



ballet_russe said:


> ^ no, I cannot, sorry. I do not like to give the reasons, because that will help sellers of counterfeits make better products. My belief is, this is not a 1st quality item or was not obtained via the legitimate retail chain of Longchamp.
> 
> If you want you can wait for the 2nd opinion of CHLongchamp.


----------



## krl102

*Hi! Can you authenticate this, please? Thank you in advance!***


----------



## krl102

*the card that came with the bag-*


----------



## hlfinn

does anyone know about either of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b89682f5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f89ebd7e

thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are real! 




hlfinn said:


> does anyone know about either of these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Longchamp-L...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b89682f5
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...190?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f89ebd7e
> 
> thanks!


----------



## strikas

Thanks!!





ballet_russe said:


> strikas -- authentic
> 
> aprildawn -- authentic
> 
> lulutmac -- I believe it is not a genuine bag


----------



## hlfinn

thanks!!


----------



## bananaloves7

hi ladies, can you help me authenticate this longchamp bag? the seller only has this photo:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=134339123285975&set=a.120518588001362.23826.100001296638155

thanks


----------



## kitzi

Hi guys, please help me authenticate this one. thanks in advance! 

http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima...IMG-1745.JPG?et=KifUOsqaroZIJ1Iv,Fr3oA&nmid=0
http://images.muahkitz.multiply.com...IMG-1749.JPG?et=NicWU2Befm+JzsVVPDh7+Q&nmid=0
http://images.muahkitz.multiply.com...IMG-1742.JPG?et=HAHrri++JogdXErcFo3M5A&nmid=0
http://images.muahkitz.multiply.com...IMG-1747.JPG?et=pVR9+1MhyM4soE4IzeyWKg&nmid=0
http://images.muahkitz.multiply.com...IMG-1750.JPG?et=Von9n9yS6gc+aibEzYz77w&nmid=0
http://images.muahkitz.multiply.com...IMG-1743.JPG?et=uye6fbrZTwE,xCHijYl2BA&nmid=0



 thanks again!


----------



## nycsparkles

disregard


----------



## glam0rosa

hi guys! my friend wants me to help her sell some longchamp bags. since she didn't buy it personally from a longchamp store, there's no guarantee that it's 100% authentic. i took pictures of one of the bags, please help me figure if it's real or not. i'm really bothered by the white chalk-ish marks on the bag though. i have purchased a couple of longchamp bags from stores and none of them have marks like these. TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

bananaloves7 -- looks like the seller has authentic bags

kitzi- good

glam0rosa --it's not 100% authentic.


----------



## glam0rosa

ballet_russe said:


> bananaloves7 -- looks like the seller has authentic bags
> 
> kitzi- good
> 
> glam0rosa --it's not 100% authentic.





i knew it! thanks a lot for that!


----------



## iamphoebe

hi, need help to authenticate this bag from ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e21d454


----------



## lulutmac

Hi, can you help me authenticate this longchamp bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## kitzi

ballet_russe said:


> bananaloves7 -- looks like the seller has authentic bags
> 
> kitzi- good
> 
> glam0rosa --it's not 100% authentic.





thanks a lot!


----------



## ballet_russe

iamphoebe said:


> hi, need help to authenticate this bag from ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...428?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230e21d454



I am concerned this bag is not authentic


----------



## kurdapya

can someone authenticate this bag for me Please


----------



## bananaloves7

ballet_russe said:


> bananaloves7 -- looks like the seller has authentic bags
> 
> kitzi- good
> 
> glam0rosa --it's not 100% authentic.



thanks for this!!


----------



## cheska0530

Hello 
Please authenticate this for me, if this is authentic, this will be my first Longchamp bag:
Here is the link to the photos i uploaded on my site. These are what the the seller sent me:
http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/cheska0530/Longchamp/

Thanks so much!


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag.Here's the link:


http://orangejuice29.multiply.com/photos/album/4/Longchamp_Le_pliage_-_Bilberry


----------



## kurdapya

please someone authenticate the bag i posted i just bought it in ebay and i'm having doubts with it,  if its not authentic then i have to ask the seller for a refund. please THANKS


----------



## pinkpolo

Hi! I'm considering buying this Longchamp bag but needed your help authenticating it. It's a medium sized tote. The color is listed as Clay, a beautiful neutral grey taupe.

http://images.craigslist.org/3pd3o13le5O15Q15W3b1a27593624e3be10cf.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/3ne3m43l55Z45W45P4b1aa5d5f1e952ec10b4.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## flakes22

I need your help guys.. Why is it my longchamp logo zipper is faded less than a month? Do you think i bought a fake one? Btw, I bought it on ebay last December.  here is the latest pic.. 

http://img5.imageshack.us/i/photo0554k.jpg/




thank you in advance


----------



## jowong72

HI,
Can someone tell me if there is fake Longchamp LM Metal steel out there? 
thanks.


----------



## jowong72

Hi,
Can someone help to authenticate this LM?

























Thanks.


----------



## gie121

hope someone can authenticate this LC L type le pliage thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-LONGCH...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5197db0a25


----------



## beatriz_lc

is this thread still working? i just bumped into this forum as i was searching how to spot fake longchamp bags...hope someone can help us/me

kindly authenticate if you have time 





























thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's an older bag, but real 



gie121 said:


> hope someone can authenticate this LC L type le pliage thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-LONGCH...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5197db0a25


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Does this bag have a made in China on the plastic label? Couple of things make me curious. 

Oh and sorry I'm not the fastest to reply- we do have lives (and kids) outside the internet. 




beatriz_lc said:


> is this thread still working? i just bumped into this forum as i was searching how to spot fake longchamp bags...hope
> 
> 
> someone can help us/me
> 
> kindly authenticate if you have time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



kurdapya said:


> can someone authenticate this bag for me Please


----------



## beatriz_lc

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Does this bag have a made in China on the plastic label? Couple of things make me curious.
> 
> Oh and sorry I'm not the fastest to reply- we do have lives (and kids) outside the internet.




hi ch thanks for the reply sorry for that its my first time to buy this lc 

made in china in the plastic label


----------



## jowong72

Hi,
Can someone help to authenticate this Longchamp LM?
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp001.jpg?t=1298174807
http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/?action=view&current=longchamp007.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp006.jpg?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp005.jpg?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp004.jpg?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp003.jpg?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp002.jpg?t=1298174807

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jowong72

Hi,
Can someone help to authenticate this Longchamp LM? i bought this from ebay and need to return by 7 days if something not right....thanks a million...
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807
http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/...ngchamp007.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1298174807

Thanks in advance...


----------



## HStrawberry

Hi girlies, please could you help me. I purchased this Chanel bag and currently have it delivered, but I'm still unsure whether it is genuine or not. The seller says it is called 'Matrasse' has anyone heard of this before? Very unsure, as this is meant to be my 21st Birthday present and its all going wrong 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170596324933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LVLM

HStrawberry said:


> Hi girlies, please could you help me. I purchased this Chanel bag and currently have it delivered, but I'm still unsure whether it is genuine or not. The seller says it is called 'Matrasse' has anyone heard of this before? Very unsure, as this is meant to be my 21st Birthday present and its all going wrong
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170596324933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



you can post this at Chanel's authenticate thread.....


----------



## dixi22

Hello, I was wondering if someone would be able to authenticate this bag? I would really appreciate it, Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...248?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa8e01768


----------



## adnan202

this is lovely site for visit to check bags people will like this


----------



## kciparrish




----------



## ballet_russe

yes, please be patient.  I have a real job, it is not tpf. 

jowong72 -- authentic LM Metal 

dixi22 -- please search the thread. we have had problems with the seller

kciparrish -- authentic. It is "Puzzle" which was a Saks (USA department store) exclusive


----------



## ballet_russe

And since you ladies have me checking ebay.... Please report these sellers and say no to counterfeit. They are selling knockoffs right now.

LONGCHAMP Pliage Hall of Shame 

azmunchie
danussia
goldenfordtunes12
kaizhanghongxi
kelseychristmas
johntnethk
in_his_stead
marianarosa
rara1473
rubysresale
staceygo16
vampire.heidi


Be careful, there are many more that I believe sell fake but I cannot prove.


----------



## jowong72

Hi Ballet_russe,
Thank you very much...


----------



## ballet_russe

jowong72 said:


> Hi Ballet_russe,
> Thank you very much...



you are welcome!  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## gie121

thanks very much!


----------



## gie121

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's an older bag, but real



thanks so much


----------



## kitzi

hi jowong72, i also have a lm metal steel but in long handles.. i just wanna ask if the back of the flap has an the "heated stamp" or embossed logo mark that you can see? im just wonderin' if it's all the same... thanks and hope you'll reply.


----------



## Nursemich

Hi could you please authenticate this

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...302301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2291wt_932

Thanks


----------



## talfriedman

hi can someone please help me authenticate this?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220742651498&si=iKo7J61NSUhSZPh%252B%252FxdajoN00XI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_850wt_1126

thank you very much, ordered it today.


----------



## ballet_russe

Nursemich said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...302301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2291wt_932
> 
> Thanks



looks OK but it is hard to tell without close-up photos.


----------



## ballet_russe

kitzi said:


> hi jowong72, i also have a lm metal steel but in long handles.. i just wanna ask if the back of the flap has an the "heated stamp" or embossed logo mark that you can see? im just wonderin' if it's all the same... thanks and hope you'll reply.



if you have questions about authenticity, please post photos.  It is not good to post the details of what makes the bag authentic.


----------



## kitzi

ballet_russe said:


> if you have questions about authenticity, please post photos.  It is not good to post the details of what makes the bag authentic.



sorry about that ballet_russe.... anyway, pls take a look...here are the photos of the bag that i bought. the seller claims she bought it at dutyfree Taipei last september 2011... it does comes with it's care card.....



http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima...0/166/lc.jpg?et=uspBxtwh81SVy+1CuOIHxg&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../167/lc1.jpg?et=HFBoI,MvenYeTky7Dk9CQA&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../168/lc2.jpg?et=o8492Hc6EziMUTWz9JHLMg&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../169/lc4.jpg?et=MnYixACBH+PquPf++OR3Fw&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../170/lc3.jpg?et=Sjn1F,LfS+wbFWbFFiWOmg&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../171/lc5.jpg?et=tMlfg7y1zC7xz+h7DzC8bw&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/muahkitz/ima.../172/lc6.jpg?et=CjyeQMPM2uQBn+OpddfO8Q&nmid=0


Thanks a lot.


----------



## EricaBelle

talfriedman said:


> hi can someone please help me authenticate this?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220742651498&si=iKo7J61NSUhSZPh%252B%252FxdajoN00XI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_850wt_1126
> 
> thank you very much, ordered it today.



I don't think it's authentic...I'm kind of second guessing by comparing it to my own Longchamp.


----------



## Nursemich

Hi these are the pics of my lc, though its blurry because im just using my cellphone, I hope you can identify if it authentic


http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc#photo=5
http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc#photo=1
http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc#photo=2
http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc#photo=3
http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc#photo=4

its with a leather smell when stored in my locker


----------



## jowong72

kitzi said:


> hi jowong72, i also have a lm metal steel but in long handles.. i just wanna ask if the back of the flap has an the "heated stamp" or embossed logo mark that you can see? im just wonderin' if it's all the same... thanks and hope you'll reply.


 
Hi kitzi,

Yes, there is.
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/jowong72/longchamp006.jpg?t=1298631608


----------



## tamahochay

I recently bought this large le pliage long handle from ebay. the seller says it's 100% authentic or buyers get their money back. it's rather cheap so i bought.  it looked pretty authentic to me, using the tips ive read on the net about the material not being too shiny, the clean stitches, ykk zippers, the detailed zipper pull,etc...


----------



## tamahochay

however, my friends compared their longchamp bags to mine and noticed that the logo at the back of my bag's flap is not that impressed on the leather.  i asked the seller about it and she told me that the new logo's really like that.. and i asked her if she's sure it's not some class AAA replica, she insisted it's authentic. but my friends are having doubts, plus it's cheaper...i asked another seller about it and told me it might be an overrun?? is that even possible? 

btw, the bag came with a care card and a paper bag. another seller pointed out that the paper bag shouldn't have those little gold rings attached to its handles....now im really confused! please check the pictures, im hoping u guys can help me find out if this is a real one or an "overrun" or one of those really really good replicas.


----------



## tamahochay

more pics to help you...


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance..



http://orangejuice29.multiply.com/photos/album/4/Longchamp_Le_pliage_-_Bilberry


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

*tamahochay* Bag is real 

*Nursemich* & *orangejuice_ker* Can you post less wobbly pics- even with my glasses on it hurts my eyes

I'm on vacation for the next 2 weeks, so sorry if I dont reply (  & no internet   )


----------



## tamahochay

CH<3Longchamp said:


> *tamahochay* Bag is real
> 
> *Nursemich* & *orangejuice_ker* Can you post less wobbly pics- even with my glasses on it hurts my eyes
> 
> I'm on vacation for the next 2 weeks, so sorry if I dont reply (  & no internet   )




really??? super thank you!! i can finally sleep soundly now...


----------



## kitzi

Hi there! Please help me authenticate the lm metal bag that i posted. I would really appreciate it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Toon

Hi,

Can some one have a look at this one for me, pls?

http://www.tradera.com/Svart-snygg-...for-den-modemedvetna-auktion_341857_127814293

Shall I buy it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Toon

another one that I also need opinion : )


http://www.tradera.com/Longchamp-Vaska-Morkgron-Lagt-utrop--auktion_341858_128393967


----------



## mainguyen504

hi, can anyone authenticate this for me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-le-Pl...232?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b0391758

thank you


----------



## onemorebaggy

poor lady, better to confirm it has gift receipt.


----------



## Lc4x4

orangejuice_ker said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> 
> http://orangejuice29.multiply.com/photos/album/4/Longchamp_Le_pliage_-_Bilberry



yes this is authentic! The Zipper is detailed, the leather is not puffy and its too good to be true!


----------



## Lc4x4

orangejuice_ker said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag.. Thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> 
> http://orangejuice29.multiply.com/photos/album/4/Longchamp_Le_pliage_-_Bilberry



yes this is authentic! The Zipper is detailed, the leather is not puffy and its too good to be true!


----------



## cico

http://cgi.ebay.it/BORSA-Bag-TASCHE...0781344718?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a63bba3ce

THIS IS THE LIMITED EDITION BAG OF THE 60TH ANNIVERSARY, I THIMK IT IS AUTH, WHAT DO YOU THINK?



item n#: 250781344718
seller: fracama1987


----------



## Robyn88

Sorry to bother! I just need a little help with this one. I just like to have this bag authenticated  It's a Navy medium long handle (i'm not quite sure if its the new navy). Unfortunately, this is the only picture that I got.
Thank you so much in advance!!! your feedbacks will be much appreciated!


----------



## ballet_russe

Toon -- black is real. the green is a very poor fake  do not buy!

Robyn88 -- you need more photos.  I cannot tell from a fuzzy picture. 

cico -- authentic Jean-Luc Moerman bag 

mainguyen504 -- authentic

orangejuice_ker -- authentic

Lc4x4 -- _please do not discuss authenticity reasons._  "Detailed zipper" is not enough anyway these days.


----------



## ballet_russe

*hall of shame of ebay fakes*
please report these counterfeiters of fake Longchamp pliage.

zhangyuwangok2010
kaizhanghongxi
pearl6789
wenflyer
liuximing10
fluffy5459
asiapchubpg
bags4111
paula6626


----------



## Toon

Thank you : )



ballet_russe said:


> Toon -- black is real. the green is a very poor fake  do not buy!
> 
> Robyn88 -- you need more photos.  I cannot tell from a fuzzy picture.
> 
> cico -- authentic Jean-Luc Moerman bag
> 
> mainguyen504 -- authentic
> 
> orangejuice_ker -- authentic
> 
> Lc4x4 -- _please do not discuss authenticity reasons._  "Detailed zipper" is not enough anyway these days.


----------



## dstar84

*Any ideas on this one? I question the color of the hardware and then the gunmetal zipper pull?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260746343760&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ballet_russe

dstar84 said:


> *Any ideas on this one? I question the color of the hardware and then the gunmetal zipper pull?*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260746343760&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I believe it is 100% authentic


----------



## dstar84

*One left...the Sac a Dos...*

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200582494202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

george3295.com/ray/longchamp2.jpg


----------



## tamahochay

does this seller sell authentic longchamp? thanks!! 

http://myworld.ebay.ph/lpcollezione2010&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID


----------



## mainguyen504

thank you for authenticating my last auction ballet_russe.
sadly, i checkec tpf too late and missed it...

Can you please authenticate these for me please?
TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pi...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c386c064

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Les-Pliages...701?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a63d36d95

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LES-P...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb59c1db0


----------



## Nursemich

Hello Can you please authenticate this, I am currently winning. If this is authentic and I have been outbid, I'll bid higher.  The closer pics were taken which are located with the description. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...48552&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_7402wt_902


----------



## Nursemich

And also this

http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/3/longchamp_bronze

Thank you


----------



## Robyn88

ballet_russe said:


> Toon -- black is real. the green is a very poor fake  do not buy!
> 
> Robyn88 -- you need more photos.  I cannot tell from a fuzzy picture.
> 
> cico -- authentic Jean-Luc Moerman bag
> 
> mainguyen504 -- authentic
> 
> orangejuice_ker -- authentic
> 
> Lc4x4 -- _please do not discuss authenticity reasons._  "Detailed zipper" is not enough anyway these days.


Thanks, ballet_russe. I'll try to post more photos for you to see.


----------



## blue32

Hi, are these authentic? Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item336590f7ca

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aa937c6b2


----------



## D.Q.

Please Authenticate:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_7312wt_1141

Thanks so much.


----------



## blue32

Hi CHLongchamp and ballet_russe, can you please authenticate le pliage bags from this seller:

http://shop.ebay.ph/signature_lane/...&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

Back reading the forum I read you authenticated a bag but had doubts on another from this seller. Thank you very much.


----------



## clara31

Hey everyone,

Are these 3 bags authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...501714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...121325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...763090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nursemich

Hi these are the closer pics of what I have posted before.. Kindly authenticate this please

http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/4/My_very_own_lc#photo=9

just click the next button for other pics.

Thanks in advance


----------



## susiechoo

Hi Nursemich,

this bag is authentic!

~Susiechoo



Nursemich said:


> Hi these are the closer pics of what I have posted before.. Kindly authenticate this please
> 
> http://sweetycutiemich.multiply.com/photos/album/4/My_very_own_lc#photo=9
> 
> just click the next button for other pics.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## clara31

Can someone please help me out?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clara31

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250783121325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...501714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...763090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Sorry it's these 3. Thanks.


----------



## susiechoo

Hi clara31!

Ok for the first link (item 250783121325): it's real, but this is bag size 1.. it's really small, so there isn't an inner pocket. It was just a little confusing because the dimensions the seller provided is off from the official dimensions.

Second link (item 110658501714): It's way to far away to see any detail whatsoever

Third link (item 220750763090) is real! this is a size 2 pliage

Sorry that I partially helped.
~Susan






clara31 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250783121325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...501714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...763090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Sorry it's these 3. Thanks.


----------



## susiechoo

lulutmac said:


> hi, i posted more pictures from the longchamp shopping le pliage! please help me! thank you!




Hi lulutmac!
I own 3 longchamp pliage (actually one i threw away at a gas station because it was superrrr dirty) but anyways i think your longchamp is real.

I'm trying to compare from your photos and the ebay listing photos and I sincerely think it might be real but to be 10000% sure, could you upload more pictures of the leather parts.. like on 
          -the sides touching the zipper
          -closeup where the handle meets the nylon
          -in the back, closeup of the flap stitching

Just one thing I'm confused about. Your photo http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1317935&d=1296933571 and the ebay listing's logo is a mirror image of each other. Now did you inverse the image? because the logo should have the horse and rider to the left and not the right.

I'm new to this so i I don't know if there's private messaging, but if there is I could tell you why or why not your bag is real. Or i can email you. but please provide better photos! it's too blurry even with closeups! please focus before taking the picture!


----------



## ballet_russe

susiechoo said:


> Hi clara31!
> 
> Ok for the first link (item 250783121325): it's real, but this is bag size 1.. it's really small, so there isn't an inner pocket. It was just a little confusing because the dimensions the seller provided is off from the official dimensions.
> ~Susan



no, no, no!!!  this is a terrible fake!!!    please report to ebay. Please do not authenticate unless you are sure. I am sorry, CH and I have real jobs and we cannot always respond immediately but we will try.

I do not have time right now to post everybody's authenticity, but I will try to visit tPF later.


----------



## ballet_russe

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250783121325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
FAKE


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...501714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
real

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...763090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
real


----------



## susiechoo

To be honest, I'm still not too sure about the first link because there isn't an inner pocket.




clara31 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250783121325&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...501714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...763090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Sorry it's these 3. Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

susiechoo said:


> To be honest, I'm still not too sure about the first link because there isn't an inner pocket.



well, please be 110% sure it is fake.  I already said above, that bag is not real.

Are you the seller?


----------



## clara31

Thanks all. 

How about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Longchamp-Le...H_Handbags&hash=item3a63f6a3e2#ht_4029wt_1139

It says that medium but it looks like large in the picture.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ there have been questions on this thread about that seller's authenticity. I cannot be sure.

If you decide to take the risk, post photo of the _actual bag you receive_ for authentication.


----------



## tamahochay

ballet_russe, does this seller sell authentic longchamp? thanks!! 

http://myworld.ebay.ph/lpcollezione2...MEFSX:SELLERID


----------



## susiechoo

ballet_russe said:


> well, please be 110% sure it is fake.  I already said above, that bag is not real.
> 
> Are you the seller?




omg lol not at all. is that how i seem? anyways i'll be sure next time


----------



## Nursemich

susiechoo said:


> Hi Nursemich,
> 
> this bag is authentic!
> 
> ~Susiechoo



Thanks so much


----------



## Reennaa

Hello, can I have my bag authenticated please? I bought it from a reputable store but I'm worried it might be a fake since it's made from China.


----------



## susiechoo

Hi Reennaa,

Thig bag is definitely authentic! Longchamp make their bags in china now too. So don't worry. If it's a reputable store or duty-free, then you have nothing to worry about. Makes sense no? They wouldn't ruin their image by selling fakes. Besides, selling fakes is a crime 









Reennaa said:


> Hello, can I have my bag authenticated please? I bought it from a reputable store but I'm worried it might be a fake since it's made from China.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Good morning everyone,

Please help authenticate this Longchamp. TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170613162149&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ballet_russe

susiechoo said:


> Hi Reennaa,
> 
> Thig bag is definitely authentic! Longchamp make their bags in china now too. So don't worry. If it's a reputable store or duty-free, then you have nothing to worry about. Makes sense no? They wouldn't ruin their image by selling fakes. Besides, selling fakes is a crime



this bag is real, but I have seen fake Longchamp at a duty free.


----------



## ballet_russe

Gigoypotpot said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Please help authenticate this Longchamp. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170613162149&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



real


----------



## Gigoypotpot

ballet_russe said:


> real




Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## blue32

Hi all,

Please authenticate
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320666584754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## blue32

Hi,

And also this please
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c1a0d7e36

Thanks again.


----------



## vunzo

givewow said:


> i picked up this bag  last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?
> 
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">



It's fake!The leather on all Pliages should have a diamond pattern on the grain.


----------



## ballet_russe

vunzo said:


> It's fake!The leather on all Pliages should have a diamond pattern on the grain.



 why are you authenticating something from 2 years ago?


*I welcome more people to help me, CHLongchamp and Longchamp but please, let's keep things organized.

Let's make some rules.
(1) do not authenticate something which is already authenticated. *Unless you disagree or authenticator was unsure. It makes the thread messy. *
(2) Do not describe why a bag is real or fake. That information is helpful to producers of counterfeits.*
*(3) If you are unsure, please do not post. * Or at least please be honest that you are unsure. It is confusing when there is much debate and wrong information.


----------



## ballet_russe

blue32 -- the pictures are not clear and there is something, which makes me suspect the bag is not authentic 1st quality bag.

the green bag appears real.


----------



## Reennaa

susiechoo said:


> Hi Reennaa,
> 
> Thig bag is definitely authentic! Longchamp make their bags in china now too. So don't worry. If it's a reputable store or duty-free, then you have nothing to worry about. Makes sense no? They wouldn't ruin their image by selling fakes. Besides, selling fakes is a crime



Thank you!


----------



## Reennaa

ballet_russe said:


> this bag is real, but I have seen fake Longchamp at a duty free.



Thank you so much, ballet_russe!


----------



## mainguyen504

mainguyen504 said:


> thank you for authenticating my last auction ballet_russe.
> sadly, i checkec tpf too late and missed it...
> 
> Can you please authenticate these for me please?
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LES-P...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb59c1db0



bump please. i won this and i just wanted to check. thank you


----------



## ballet_russe

mainguyen504 said:


> bump please. i won this and i just wanted to check. thank you



authentic, and at a good price


----------



## Reennaa

Ballet_russe,

Can I ask you to authenticate this one please? The price is less than $70 dollars which is a bit suspicious -

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1a05ae23#ht_2612wt_907


----------



## susiechoo

ballet_russe said:


> this bag is real, but I have seen fake Longchamp at a duty free.



ok i'm sorry but that's so not true. No offense, but duty-free places are like around the border or international zones in airports. i honestly don't think that places like this who have probably passed security measures would sell fakes. (i mean you can't just say you want to open a store in a duty-free area just like that..especially in a serious place like the airport or the border). Again, we know it's crime to sell fakes and to sell fakes in that area. GOOD LUCK. lol
loll this is like a conspiracy theory. if we can't trust duty-free, can we trust corporate big department stores?

It could just be that longchamp has come up with a different way to make their bag. They change where their things get made, their design, for even the classics. 
I have 2 longchamps both purchased at the same duty free shop, one i got last year and one this year, I noted differences, and checked them at reputable stores.


----------



## downtown_girl

Hi, I bought this Longchamp from a online seller, please authenticate:-





































Thanks!!


----------



## mainguyen504

Thank you ballet_russe


----------



## ballet_russe

susiechoo said:


> ok i'm sorry but that's so not true. No offense, but duty-free places are like around the border or international zones in airports. i honestly don't think that places like this who have probably passed security measures would sell fakes. (i mean you can't just say you want to open a store in a duty-free area just like that..especially in a serious place like the airport or the border). Again, we know it's crime to sell fakes and to sell fakes in that area. GOOD LUCK. lol
> loll this is like a conspiracy theory. if we can't trust duty-free, can we trust corporate big department stores?



Yes, I saw fake Longchamp at a major international airport after security. You were not there with me, so how can you say it is not true???  I travel a lot. I do know what "duty free shop" means, and I know a fake when I see one. 

Yes, it is a crime but obviously that did not stop them in that country. The Burberry duty free shop was giving away free fake Longchamp bag with purchase.

This is not conspiracy theory. You can see, that I have been authenticating Longchamp in this thread for a long while.


----------



## ballet_russe

Reennaa said:


> Ballet_russe,
> 
> Can I ask you to authenticate this one please? The price is less than $70 dollars which is a bit suspicious -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1a05ae23#ht_2612wt_907



bag shown in photo is real.  The price in France I believe is around US$70 for this size.


----------



## ballet_russe

downtown_girl said:


> Hi, I bought this Longchamp from a online seller, please authenticate:-
> Thanks!!



real


----------



## Gigoypotpot

please help authenticate...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Graphite-Nylon-Tote-Bag-/320669643360?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9667260

TIA!


----------



## ballet_russe

Gigoypotpot said:


> please help authenticate...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...360?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa9667260
> 
> TIA!



authentic   based on the location and other items for sale, I expect the seller got the bag from Nordstrom's warehouse store


----------



## Gigoypotpot

ballet_russe said:


> authentic   based on the location, I expect the seller maybe got the bag from Nordstrom's warehouse store



you're so awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## blue32

thank you so much ballet_russe!!!


----------



## downtown_girl

Thank you so much ballet_russe~

but I heard tht this Longchamp Eiffel towel only made in france, but the one I bought online is made in China?

Please advise.

Thanks~!


----------



## neferia

Hi,
can you please authenticate this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=5PFKVKqObTNp0FlcxjlUMLKkTbw%3D&viewitem=

Thanks!


----------



## Reennaa

ballet_russe said:


> bag shown in photo is real.  The price in France I believe is around US$70 for this size.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

downtown_girl said:


> Thank you so much ballet_russe~
> 
> but I heard tht this Longchamp Eiffel towel only made in france, but the one I bought online is made in China?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks~!



where did you hear this?  I do not know that it is true.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I think this is fake. Eiffel Tower wasnt produced in China nor would it have an 1899 number ( nevermind All the codes on the label are wrong for this bag).



downtown_girl said:


> Hi, I bought this Longchamp from a online seller, please authenticate:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



neferia said:


> Hi,
> can you please authenticate this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=5PFKVKqObTNp0FlcxjlUMLKkTbw%3D&viewitem=
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I think this is fake. Eiffel Tower wasnt produced in China nor would it have an 1899 number ( nevermind All the codes on the label are wrong for this bag).



thank you CHLongchamp

*downtown_girl, please ignore my previous comment. *CHLongchamp is more expert than I am!


----------



## iamphoebe

hello, did Longchamp really come out with this style of the Toile de Jouy? Just verifying. TIA!

http://img546.imageshack.us/i/31696854.jpg/


----------



## louislover999

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0or2K40%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Yes it was from last spring. Came in red, blue and grey.



iamphoebe said:


> hello, did Longchamp really come out with this styleof the Toile de Jouy? Just verifying. TIA!
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/i/31696854.jpg/


----------



## downtown_girl

Yeah... I think it is fake. Limited Edition only produced in France, right?

Thanks, CHLongchamp & ballet_russe~


----------



## pinkybagz

hi for what i know most limited edition are made and produced in France.


----------



## downtown_girl

yeah... pinkybagz, this is a very useful information.


----------



## bananaloves7

pls help me authenticate these. thanks!
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+CHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+"BLACK"
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...AUTH+LONGCHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+Medium+Long+Handle


----------



## ballet_russe

downtown_girl said:


> Yeah... I think it is fake. Limited Edition only produced in France, right?
> 
> Thanks, CHLongchamp & ballet_russe~



yes, that is what CHLongchamp said.  please listen to her.  she is the expert in this thread.


----------



## kyx

Hi! Could you authenticate this longchamp bag please? Love the eiffel tower le pliage. Want to make sure this is authentic before I buy it!
Thank you!

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g377/kyxin/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you get a picture of the plastic tag from the inside of thr bag?



kyx said:


> Hi! Could you authenticate this longchamp bag please? Love the eiffel tower le pliage. Want to make sure this is authentic before I buy it!
> Thank you!
> 
> http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g377/kyxin/


----------



## BagsRmyLife

There never made an open tote in this style...



iamphoebe said:


> hello, did Longchamp really come out with this style of the Toile de Jouy? Just verifying. TIA!
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/i/31696854.jpg/


----------



## bananaloves7

pls help me authenticate these. thanks!
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+CHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+"BLACK"
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...AUTH+LONGCHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+Medium+Long+Handle


----------



## kyx

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you get a picture of the plastic tag from the inside of thr bag?


Hi! I've uploaded a photo of the tag to the same link.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g377/kyxin/

Thanks!


----------



## keikei

hi there.. can u guys help me authenticate these. thanks. i bought the bag and i notice the color is slightly differ from the one i saw from the LC outlet.. 

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=1755563&hl=


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



kyx said:


> Hi! I've uploaded a photo of the tag to the same link.
> 
> http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g377/kyxin/
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it's like what is in the photo, it's a fake!



keikei said:


> hi there.. can u guys help me authenticate these. thanks. i bought the bag and i notice the color is slightly differ from the one i saw from the LC outlet..
> 
> http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=1755563&hl=


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sorry, but both are fakes!



bananaloves7 said:


> pls help me authenticate these. thanks!
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+CHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+"BLACK"
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...AUTH+LONGCHAMP+"Le+Pliage"+Medium+Long+Handle


----------



## PeggyBerk

*This is off topic.  Please ONLY ask authenticity questions in this thread, never link to other forums here.*


----------



## keikei

CH<3Longchamp said:


> If it's like what is in the photo, it's a fake!


omg! btw, do you need me to take the photo of the tag? by looking at the outer side is enough? well more photo here. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/iluvlongchamp/LongchampLePliageMediumLongHandle
https://picasaweb.google.com/iluvlongchamp/LongchampLePliageSmallShortHandle

aww.. than i gotta have my refund back.. 

can you help to verify this link as well. thanks alot

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1723080


----------



## shopforbags

Hi, hope you can pls authenticate this pouch I won, seller says there is no inside white tag showing Made in france/china, maybe because of its age, is that true that the older ones don't have this white tag and can you authenticate based on the pics in the listing and the addtl pics below:
Item: pouch
Item#370491525114
Seller:ddcbmama
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...nzGLdaE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Additional pics:  http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/longchamp pouch/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

We dont provide details on why the bag is fake since Le Pliage bags are one of the top fake bags out there. Hope that you understand this.




PeggyBerk said:


> Hi , base on the link xxxxxxx , can u provide any guide on how to spot the different of fake and real ?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and like the tag says it's made in France! 



shopforbags said:


> Hi, hope you can pls authenticate this pouch I won, seller says there is no inside white tag showing Made in france/china, maybe because of its age, is that true that the older ones don't have this white tag and can you authenticate based on the pics in the listing and the addtl pics below:
> Item: pouch
> Item#370491525114
> Seller:ddcbmama
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...nzGLdaE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Additional pics:  http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/longchamp pouch/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looking from tne outside if the pictures are clear enough is enough to tell if the bag is real or not.

Are you the seller looking for me to authenticate your stock since there are now 2 people asking questions for the same merchandise from the same forum?



keikei said:


> omg! btw, do you need me to take the photo of the tag? by looking at the outer side is enough? well more photo here.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/iluvlongchamp/LongchampLePliageMediumLongHandle
> https://picasaweb.google.com/iluvlongchamp/LongchampLePliageSmallShortHandle
> 
> aww.. than i gotta have my refund back..
> 
> can you help to verify this link as well. thanks alot
> 
> http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1723080


----------



## keikei

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looking from tne outside if the pictures are clear enough is enough to tell if the bag is real or not.
> 
> Are you the seller looking for me to authenticate your stock since there are now 2 people asking questions for the same merchandise from the same forum?



No. I'm the buyer who bought the bag from the forum but the seller insist that their item is authentic. Well as you mention previously in the thread, that's mean i bought a replica one. I gotta ask the seller to refund me 

Would you mind to check on this item product? It's from another seller but in the same forum.

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1723080

Thanks alot


----------



## missbaggy

Hi, Can u plse help me authenticate this below? thanks a bunch!!!
Item:NWOT Longchamp Roseau Platinum Tote Bag Purse 1681051
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320661882517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item #:320661882517
Seller:modamoda1968


----------



## shopforbags

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and like the tag says it's made in France!


Great, thanks!


----------



## kyx

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Thank you!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! 




missbaggy said:


> Hi, Can u plse help me authenticate this below? thanks a bunch!!!
> Item:NWOT Longchamp Roseau Platinum Tote Bag Purse 1681051
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320661882517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item #:320661882517
> Seller:modamoda1968


----------



## keikei

Hi, I would like to repurchase the LC bag since my previous purchase is unsuccessful. Could you please help me authenticate whether this seller is selling the real LC or replica bags? TIA

LC LM small 
****** u posted a link that leads to fakes!!... *****£


----------



## keikei

keikei said:


> Hi, I would like to repurchase the LC bag since my previous purchase is unsuccessful. Could you please help me authenticate whether this seller is selling the real LC or replica bags? TIA
> 
> LC LM small
> ****** u posted a link that leads to fakes!!... *****£



If i know the seller is selling replica i won't be asking for authentication here. I'm here to ask for questions on authentication of the bag as i don't want to get conned and buy a fake bag. 

I'm a newbie here and i'm sorry if i post off topic but if i don't post the link to the bag pictures how can you guys help me to authenticate?


----------



## Reennaa

hi, can i please ask you to authenticate this?


----------



## Reennaa

My friend bought this longchamp bag from a thrift shop. Can we please authenticate this? There is no tag inside.

Can I also possibly know what is the style of this bag called?


----------



## Kerilyn

Hi  I bought this LC lepliage from one online seller and need help to authenticate this bag as i found that the logo embossed on thes bag seem different from my others original LC le pliage...TIA

https://picasaweb.google.com/109216...?authkey=Gv1sRgCMHKv4jBlMj-Mw&feat=directlink


----------



## iamphoebe

BagsRmyLife said:


> There never made an open tote in this style...



Are you absolutely certain that it's not real? *CHLongchamp* just authenticated it as real, a few post before yours. She even said that it came out last spring in 3 colors.

Now I am confused. Please help experts. http://img546.imageshack.us/i/31696854.jpg/


----------



## bananaloves7

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sorry, but both are fakes!



oh my, good thing i didn't buy them!!can you tell me thru private message how to tell why they're fake? thanks so much


----------



## ballet_russe

iamphoebe said:


> Are you absolutely certain that it's not real? *CHLongchamp* just authenticated it as real, a few post before yours. She even said that it came out last spring in 3 colors.
> 
> Now I am confused. Please help experts. http://img546.imageshack.us/i/31696854.jpg/



the Cabas version of Toile de Jouy looked like this
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1361639&stc=1&d=1300901522

I do not remember any with the flap myself. In this thread it was discussed that there were 4 style and 3 colors http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-toile-de-jouy-531866.html. The 4 styles were east-west cabas, north-south cabas, cosmetic pouch, and hobo. None were with a flap I think.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^*ballet_russe* your right! They made 4 styles and none of them were an "open tote" style. There was a large tote, a medium tote, a north/west tote, and a hobo and none had a flap.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ the cabas for Toile de Jouy is a tote that is open, but not the cabas style exactly as the Pliage


----------



## iamphoebe

ballet_russe said:


> ^ the cabas for Toile de Jouy is a tote that is open, but not the cabas style exactly as the Pliage



so you think it's a fake *ballet_russe*? could it be possible that it was a Limited Ed maybe released in just 1 country or something like that? i just ordered one after *CHLongchamp* authenticated it. here are more photos:

http://img51.imageshack.us/i/88695063.jpg/
http://img543.imageshack.us/i/67372133.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/50108394.jpg/
http://img847.imageshack.us/i/19155532.jpg/

please help. what do you think? is it a fake? tia!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ i believe this is a fake. Where did it come from?


----------



## chinita8

is the darshan made of nylon or canvas?


----------



## iamphoebe

ballet_russe said:


> ^ i believe this is a fake. Where did it come from?



it's from korea, lotte department store (much like their nordstrom there) - that's why i'm confused since they had a longchamp section there, i thought that they were selling the real deal. do you think that this could be a limited edition for the korean market only?  thanks ballet.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

chinita8 said:


> is the darshan made of nylon or canvas?




The Darshan collection is made out of canvas.


----------



## ballet_russe

possible. there are version made for only the asian market.

I also know, in the USA, Saks and Nordstrom sometimes are selling exclusive versions of Longchamp bags.


----------



## iamphoebe

ballet_russe said:


> possible. there are version made for only the asian market.
> 
> I also know, in the USA, Saks and Nordstrom sometimes are selling exclusive versions of Longchamp bags.



hi *ballet*, i just got confirmation that this is indeed an exclusive style to the korean market. i am now at peace.  thanks.


----------



## yogurt_lover

need your expertise on this one guys... thinking of buying this LC... do you think this one is authentic? thanks much!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158663123&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040476&id=1064360471
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158783126&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040477&id=1064360471
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158903129&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040478&id=1064360471
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159143135&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040480&id=1064360471
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159303139&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040481&id=1064360471
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159383141&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040482&id=1064360471


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's fake! 



yogurt_lover said:


> need your expertise on this one guys... thinking of buying this LC... do you think this one is authentic? thanks much!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158663123&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040476&id=1064360471
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158783126&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040477&id=1064360471
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793158903129&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040478&id=1064360471
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159143135&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040480&id=1064360471
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159303139&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040481&id=1064360471
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1793159383141&set=a.1793158463118.2097761.1064360471&pid=32040482&id=1064360471


----------



## faithtolive1

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this:

http://deluxemall.com/kate-spade-ag...nique-longchamp-limited-edition-victoire.html

Thanks!!


----------



## yogurt_lover

thanks for the response CHLongchamp!


----------



## booboo76

Hi, Please tell me if my bag is real or fake.


----------



## catwoman66

Back again - could some one please authenticate these pictures for me, appreciated thanks


----------



## catwoman66

catwoman66 said:


> Back again - could some one please authenticate these pictures for me, appreciated thanks




Sorry left out the model it's 

Louis Vuitton Artsy MM thanks a bunch..


----------



## Beach Bum

^ u need to post in the correct area... There is a lV authenticate this thread in The LV forum... They can help u there


----------



## Beach Bum

booboo76 said:


> Hi, Please tell me if my bag is real or fake.



Please repost in the Hermes forum authenticate this thread.!
U posted in the wrong area!GL!


----------



## Sammiantha

I'm not sure what pictures are needed to authenticate a Longchamp having never purchased one previously but to follow the format of other "Authenticate This" threads:

Item: Longchamp LM Large Tote Bag
Item number: 250769048176
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-LM-...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a63000270#ht_955wt_905

Thanks


----------



## glam0rosa

hi guys! need your help again C= i am helping a friend sell longchamp bags sourced from europe and i came across her planetes model. what's weird is that it doesn't have a plastic tag inside, the one where the serial number and "made in ...." is supposed to be printed on on. Please see below photos. I think it is authentic based on the details but is it possible for a Longchamp bag not to have that tag? TIA!


----------



## Happythought

Reennaa said:


> hi, can i please ask you to authenticate this?



looks real to me


----------



## Sammiantha

I'm not sure what pictures are needed to authenticate a Longchamp having never purchased one previously but here goes:

Item: Longchamp LM Large Tote Bag
Item number: 250769048176
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-LM-T...0#ht_955wt_905

Thanks


----------



## little heart

Hey guys, is anybody familiar with this style? It's nylon with leather trim. I've never seen a Longchamp like this before, but I'm not hugely familiar with the brand. Is it authentic?

If anyone knows the style name, that would also be awesome. I love the look of this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## orangey

Guys, i have attached the pictures and please thanks in advance for your inputs, thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Authentic!   From +/- 2003- dont know the name though.



little heart said:


> Hey guys, is anybody familiar with this style? It's nylon with leather trim. I've never seen a Longchamp like this before, but I'm not hugely familiar with the brand. Is it authentic?
> 
> If anyone knows the style name, that would also be awesome. I love the look of this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you post a pic of the plastic tag from inside the bag? Thanks!




orangey said:


> Guys, i have attached the pictures and please thanks in advance for your inputs, thanks


----------



## beatriz_lc

hey there tpf forumers, i've read that tpf cannot be trusted in identifying fake and original longchamp, i'm not sure if you can read it but these are filipino (from philippines)

_*xxx we don't allow links to other forums please*_


----------



## orangey

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you post a pic of the plastic tag from inside the bag? Thanks!


 
here's the tag from the inside..thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sorry, but it's a fake. 



orangey said:


> here's the tag from the inside..thanks in advance!


----------



## orangey

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sorry, but it's a fake.


 
OMG, is the outside can be perceived as authentic? so the tag really would say its originality? im so sad...


----------



## ballet_russe

orangey said:


> OMG, is the outside can be perceived as authentic? so the tag really would say its originality? im so sad...



Sorry, we should not discuss how "good" or "bad" a fake is.


----------



## strikas

Hi
Can you please authenticate if this one is original?
ebay seller: valottiern
I'm planning to buy again bag from her.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hello ladies,

please help authenticate this LC Planetes. TIA!


----------



## penpen28

please authenticate this le pliage 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem

thanks


----------



## penpen28

how to i attach pictures? pls help


----------



## penpen28

sorry it didnt work


----------



## penpen28

Here are the pictures of the bag i purchased from ebay..pls authenticate..thank you


----------



## shopforbags

Hi can you pls authenticate, sorry listing is ending:
Item: bag
Item#220762002331
Seller:shopgirl28
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762002331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
more pics: http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/LCBLUE/


----------



## shopforbags

shopforbags said:


> Hi can you pls authenticate, sorry listing is ending:
> Item: bag
> Item#220762002331
> Seller:shopgirl28
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762002331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> more pics: http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/LCBLUE/



Hi bought the bag above, can someone authenticate pls? thanks.


----------



## Totemoneko

Is there any large effiel tower le pliage tote (with top zip) in light purple colour? I hv received one from my cousin and claim that she bought in London. But I don think there is purple col avail in effiel tower design. Right? 

I can't post pics here as I'm using my mobile. Can I private message the pictures? 

Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ your Eiffel bag is fake


----------



## shopforbags

Hi can someone help authenticate before I pay, thanks:



shopforbags said:


> Hi can you pls authenticate, sorry listing is ending:
> Item: bag
> Item#220762002331
> Seller:shopgirl28
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220762002331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> more pics: http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/LCBLUE/


----------



## Totemoneko

ballet_russe said:


> ^ your Eiffel bag is fake



Thanks ballet. Argh. That's why I was really finding it strange why there's purple colour ones.


----------



## Reennaa

Happythought said:


> looks real to me



thanks so much !


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



shopforbags said:


> Hi can someone help authenticate before I pay, thanks:


----------



## shantylyn

Hi! I just want to ask if there is any chance that the LC LP Eiffel Tower is not anymore a limited edition? And are there authentic Eiffel Tower that are made in China and comes in Black with White Eiffel Tower Print? I recently purchased from an online seller and claims that it is Authentic. 

Also, Can somebody tell me the exact dimensions of a Le Pliage Type "M" - Modele Depose? Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If you read a few pages back, Eiffel Tower was a limited edition produced in France, not China. HTH!




shantylyn said:


> Hi! I just want to ask if there is any chance that the LC LP Eiffel Tower is not anymore a limited edition? And are there authentic Eiffel Tower that are made in China and comes in Black with White Eiffel Tower Print? I recently purchased from an online seller and claims that it is Authentic.
> 
> Also, Can somebody tell me the exact dimensions of a Le Pliage Type "M" - Modele Depose? Thanks!


----------



## shopforbags

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Thanks so much!


----------



## penpen28

Hello guys! Pls authenticate the bag i posted April 1st...i still have time to return it incase its fake... Thank you in advance..


----------



## shantylyn

Thank so much! I'm gonna return it..

I bought 2 so here is the other one, can you please authenticate... TIA again!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sorry it's not real. 



shantylyn said:


> Thank so much! I'm gonna return it..
> 
> I bought 2 so here is the other one, can you please authenticate... TIA again!


----------



## shantylyn

Thanks again CHLongchamp.. i'm returning both then! Thank you so much!


----------



## Totemoneko

Hi ballet & longchamp 
I hv called up the local boutiques to ask if Eiffel tower is made in china - is that fake? Their reply is no. Most le pliage are made in china including ltd Ed ones. Is this true? 

As I also own a navy Eiffel tower le pliage tote but made in china. The codes start with 1899 xxxx too. 

Is that fake?


----------



## lcholic

i bought this last nov 2010 from an online seller.. Limited Edition Great Wall of China (Taupe)

is this authentic? thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



lcholic said:


> i bought this last nov 2010 from an online seller.. Limited Edition Great Wall of China (Taupe)
> 
> is this authentic? thanks


----------



## lcholic

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



thanks a lot!


----------



## penpen28

Pls.,pls. authenticate this Longchamp,my  time is running out for return if its fake...Thank u so much


----------



## shopforbags

Hi, can you also pls authenticate this:

Item: bag
Item#220765363037
Seller:shopgirl28
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...nzGLdaE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Addtl pics: http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/LCPINK/

TIA!


----------



## orangey

Thanks in advance so much!


----------



## hlmc1978

lcholic said:


> thanks a lot!


hi, can i seek help? just wanted to ask/verify if the item (LONGCHAMP PLANETES) i bid from ebay is authentic.. its from seller AVR 805.. item # 320679371589..


----------



## crumpy

orangey said:


> Thanks in advance so much!



Yes this Eiffel Tower in white is definitely authentic!  I took out my bag which is exactly like it and all the details match. I bought mine in Paris a few months ago.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




shopforbags said:


> Hi, can you also pls authenticate this:
> 
> Item: bag
> Item#220765363037
> Seller:shopgirl28
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...nzGLdaE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Addtl pics: http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/shopforbags_photos/LCPINK/
> 
> TIA!


----------



## strawberrychin

Can someone authenticate my longchamp bag for me too? This is my first longchamp bag and it seems a fake bag and I am feeling so bad now. 






















Hope you guys can help me in this. Thank you.


----------



## strawberrychin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Hi. Can you help me to authenticate my bag too? I have posted mine below. Thank you very much.


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Hi. Can you please authenticate this Ebay item? Thanks!

Seller:coffe*gal
Item #150588705524
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item230fc94af4#ht_7174wt_1141


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Is this bag red or fushia? 




strawberrychin said:


> Can someone authenticate my longchamp bag for me too? This is my first longchamp bag and it seems a fake bag and I am feeling so bad now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can help me in this. Thank you.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks good! 




HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this Ebay item? Thanks!
> 
> Seller:coffe*gal
> Item #150588705524
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item230fc94af4#ht_7174wt_1141


----------



## meowmeowkat

Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks!

Seller: v1vrv2aroundtheworld 
Item number:	230606751007

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-BILBE...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b13bc51f


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real 



meowmeowkat said:


> Can someone authenticate this please? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: v1vrv2aroundtheworld
> Item number:	230606751007
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-BILBE...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b13bc51f


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

One more please! thanks sooo much!

Longchamp Slate
item # 260766155580
Ebay seller: joannaliu61
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-B...580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb6dfc33c


----------



## strawberrychin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Is this bag red or fushia?


Hi dear, I am not sure whether it is fushia or not. The seller gave me two options which are deep red and red garance. And I choose red garance, it looks something like pinkish-red. So....... is this an authentic bag?


----------



## strawberrychin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Is this bag red or fushia?


Here is the picture of the bag. 







Hope you can help me with this. Appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## penpen28

experts, how come nobody is authenticating my bag i posted april 6....pls. authenticate...tnx


----------



## Happythought

penpen28 said:


> Here are the pictures of the bag i purchased from ebay..pls authenticate..thank you



It looks real to me  But just to be sure, can CHLongchamp or any other expert authenticate please?


----------



## SoClueless

I picked this up at a flea market thinking I could be catching a good deal on a gift for my girlfriend and I should have done some research before I decided to buy this but its too late for that. I do not know the name of it or anything but the quality of the leather seemed premium. Can u help me authenticate this?


----------



## babymich

Hi,
came across this forum thru google.
Can you help me to see if this seller sells authentic LC?
Just purchased one and paid half the amount, my bag is yet to arrive.

http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1823001/+0

Thanks


----------



## strawberrychin

babymich said:


> Hi,
> came across this forum thru google.
> Can you help me to see if this seller sells authentic LC?
> Just purchased one and paid half the amount, my bag is yet to arrive.
> 
> http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1823001/+0
> 
> Thanks


Hey babymic, my LC bag also bought from lowyat. What seller do you refer? Because when I click your link, I cannot go to the page. Now I am also waiting for experts to authenticate the bag that I bought from lowyat. Quite worry. I am still waiting the replies.


----------



## obdoc

Please authenticate.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb6c2d3b2#ht_6094wt_902

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366a8848d#ht_4754wt_689


----------



## obdoc

And this one, too.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366b3a658#ht_3818wt_689


----------



## babymich

strawberrychin said:


> Hey babymic, my LC bag also bought from lowyat. What seller do you refer? Because when I click your link, I cannot go to the page. Now I am also waiting for experts to authenticate the bag that I bought from lowyat. Quite worry. I am still waiting the replies.




The link is broken becos the seller has finished selling (as he claimed) and my seller goes by the name arron_tang. How abt yours? im quite worried too cos i felt its dodgy in a way 

Ive got only this picture when i requested one from him earlier


----------



## fabchic

Hi,

I am just new here. May i know if you Longchamp Planetes are now made in China as well? One seller is offering me a LC Planetes bag made in China. Is this authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## hellokitty99

Hi, I'm looking to purchase my first longchamp bag.  Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pilage.  I'm not sure if this is the medium or the larger shopping tote since the seller's dimensions don't match either ones on other retailer sites.  Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...900fr9k%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## hellokitty99

I forgot to mention that in addition to the weird size measurements, my other concern about this bag's authenticity is the placement of the stitching of the square around the front leather tab/flap.  I took a look at the stock pictures on bloomies and other sites and it looks like the placement of the bag on the listing is different from the stock pictures on retailer sites.  On the large tote, the square stitching is outside of the handles and on the medium tote it is closer to the leather tab.  On this listing, the stitching is close to the inside of the handles.  This makes me very worried about the authenticity of this bag.  I'd appreciate it if someone can help.  Thanks.


----------



## ballet_russe

hellokitty99 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the medium or the larger shopping tote since the seller's dimensions don't match either ones on other retailer sites.



please read this post.
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-46.html#post15451451


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'd be worried. The bag in the original picture doesnt match up with the detailed pictures. Basically by at your own risk (read the feedback!).




hellokitty99 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to purchase my first longchamp bag.  Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pilage.  I'm not sure if this is the medium or the larger shopping tote since the seller's dimensions don't match either ones on other retailer sites.  Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...900fr9k%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## babymich

babymich said:


> The link is broken becos the seller has finished selling (as he claimed) and my seller goes by the name arron_tang. How abt yours? im quite worried too cos i felt its dodgy in a way
> 
> Ive got only this picture when i requested one from him earlier


 
Hi, can someone pls help me to authenticate the attached/quoted picture above?

This is the only one I have.


----------



## obdoc

obdoc said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb6c2d3b2#ht_6094wt_902
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366a8848d#ht_4754wt_689




http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366b3a658#ht_3818wt_689

Please help in authenticating the bags posted in the link. Thanks!


----------



## strawberrychin

fabchic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just new here. May i know if you Longchamp Planetes are now made in China as well? One seller is offering me a LC Planetes bag made in China. Is this authentic?
> 
> Thanks!


I checked online and it says that Longchamp has only 3 factory which are located in France, Tunisia and China. So don't worry if you get the "made in china" bag. But then still, you still have to beware of fake one.


----------



## strawberrychin

babymich said:


> Hi, can someone pls help me to authenticate the attached/quoted picture above?
> 
> This is the only one I have.


I bought from wacky_angel. I asked some of her customers and they all said it is authentic as they COD at its boutique and get the bag after being verified by the people in the boutique. And my friend asks me to use water to test for its authenticity. Spray some water on your bag, if it doesn't leave any stains on your bag, it means that it is authentic because LC is good in water resistance. Don't know whether it is true or not.


----------



## fabchic

Oh my, now it's really hard to tell if Longchamp planetes bags are fake or not


----------



## strawberrychin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'd be worried. The bag in the original picture doesnt match up with the detailed pictures. Basically by at your own risk (read the feedback!).


Hi dear, I have uploaded my LC bag that you asked about the colour. It is red garance. So is it authentic? I appreciate if you can help me with this.


----------



## ballet_russe

strawberrychin said:


> And my friend asks me to use water to test for its authenticity. Spray some water on your bag, if it doesn't leave any stains on your bag, it means that it is authentic because LC is good in water resistance. Don't know whether it is true or not.



sorry, this is not true and not the way to test authenticity.


----------



## strawberrychin

ballet_russe said:


> sorry, this is not true and not the way to test authenticity.


So what is the way? I still worry. Can you look at my picture? Is it authentic?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 



strawberrychin said:


> Hi dear, I have uploaded my LC bag that you asked about the colour. It is red garance. So is it authentic? I appreciate if you can help me with this.


----------



## obdoc

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366b3a658#ht_3818wt_689

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNWC-AUTH-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item3366a8848d#ht_4754wt_689

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb6c2d3b2#ht_6094wt_902

Please authenticate the bags in the links I posted above.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## strawberrychin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real.


Aww!!! Thanks for the help. Appreciate that. Now I can stop worrying. Thank you very much.


----------



## babymich

strawberrychin said:


> Aww!!! Thanks for the help. Appreciate that. Now I can stop worrying. Thank you very much.




Good for you! I demanded a refund from my seller cos cudnt bear to receive a fake. This tote bag has just too many (countless, infact) fakes in the market.
Now i can stop worrying this and that too!


----------



## hellokitty99

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'd be worried. The bag in the original picture doesnt match up with the detailed pictures. Basically by at your own risk (read the feedback!).


 
Thanks so much for your help.  I'm not sure if I understand what you mean by the bag in the original picture doesn't match up with the other pictures.  Do you mean that they're pictures of two different bags?  I've gone through the seller's feedback and noticed that the majority of their sales are private sales which has me a little worried.  I've also realized that the seller sells duplicates of many of the bags so those pictures probably aren't ones of the exact bag I'm getting.  If I buy the bag, can I post pictures of it that I take myself and post it on this thread for further authentication?  Also should I request certain specific pictures from sellers for future notice?


----------



## strawberrychin

babymich said:


> Good for you! I demanded a refund from my seller cos cudnt bear to receive a fake. This tote bag has just too many (countless, infact) fakes in the market.
> Now i can stop worrying this and that too!


haha....Thanks dear. Agree with your points that nowadays there are a lot of fake bags in the market. Next time I am going to buy at its boutique. Don't want to scare myself anymore. =)


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If you do buy the bag please post pics! Like you mentioned the seller has duplicates of the same bag and in the pictures are not always the same color bag on the authentication shots.



hellokitty99 said:


> Thanks so much for your help.  I'm not sure if I understand what you mean by the bag in the original picture doesn't match up with the other pictures.  Do you mean that they're pictures of two different bags?  I've gone through the seller's feedback and noticed that the majority of their sales are private sales which has me a little worried.  I've also realized that the seller sells duplicates of many of the bags so those pictures probably aren't ones of the exact bag I'm getting.  If I buy the bag, can I post pictures of it that I take myself and post it on this thread for further authentication?  Also should I request certain specific pictures from sellers for future notice?


----------



## penpen28

Happythought said:


> It looks real to me  But just to be sure, can CHLongchamp or any other expert authenticate please?



thank you happy thought...


----------



## 0809

Can someone help me autheticate this purse please ?
Im very new to this forum so Im not sure where to post this. Sorry for the inconvenience and Thanks.
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/46942df_20.jpeg
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/51354n5_20.jpeg
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/1932n73_20.jpeg
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r1/42163b1_20.jpeg
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/542r1/6661lc5_20.jpeg


----------



## 120809

Hello, everyone!

I bought this Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium Long Handle in Bilberry) from my cousin. She imports it from other countries and says it's 100% authentic, but it feels otherwise. I currently own another Le Pliage (Medium Short Handle in Praline) and the quality of the two bags are very different. I strongly feel that the items she's selling are fakes. And she might not be aware of it. She's got a money back guarantee, so I can definitely return the bag to her. But before I do, I just wanna make sure that my hunch is correct. I want to help her, too.

You may browse the pictures here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v225/treze/tpf - longchamp/

Your expertise would be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Dusty Rose

Hi 120809
It is 100% fake. I can't discuss it here but it is not real LC. 
Sorry!


----------



## 120809

Dusty Rose said:


> Hi 120809
> It is 100% fake. I can't discuss it here but it is not real LC.
> Sorry!



Right? I knew it the first time I held it! It's so sad all these fakes are out there and some people don't even know how to tell.


----------



## vanilla_creme

Just wondering if this is fake or not. Their rating isn't perfect, so I'm a little concerned.

Thanks for the help in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Tote-Bag-Lavender-M-/190523919804


----------



## susiechoo

120809 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I bought this Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium Long Handle in Bilberry) from my cousin. She imports it from other countries and says it's 100% authentic, but it feels otherwise. I currently own another Le Pliage (Medium Short Handle in Praline) and the quality of the two bags are very different. I strongly feel that the items she's selling are fakes. And she might not be aware of it. She's got a money back guarantee, so I can definitely return the bag to her. But before I do, I just wanna make sure that my hunch is correct. I want to help her, too.
> 
> You may browse the pictures here: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v225/treze/tpf - longchamp/
> 
> Your expertise would be much appreciated! TIA!




The thing is, sometimes sellers put pictures up of a real one and send fake ones so it sucks! But based on the pictures alone..its 100% real and I can message you why it is!


----------



## susiechoo

Hey you might want to check this thread instead: Don't forget to follow the format (just read the first posting on the thread first before posting):

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932.html

~Susie



0809 said:


> Can someone help me autheticate this purse please ?
> Im very new to this forum so Im not sure where to post this. Sorry for the inconvenience and Thanks.
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/46942df_20.jpeg
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/51354n5_20.jpeg
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r7/1932n73_20.jpeg
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/541r1/42163b1_20.jpeg
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110410/542r1/6661lc5_20.jpeg


----------



## 120809

susiechoo said:


> The thing is, sometimes sellers put pictures up of a real one and send fake ones so it sucks! But based on the pictures alone..its 100% real and I can message you why it is!



Hey, @susiechoo! Yes, please. Message me!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks good to me 



vanilla_creme said:


> Just wondering if this is fake or not. Their rating isn't perfect, so I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Tote-Bag-Lavender-M-/190523919804


----------



## susiechoo

120809 said:


> Hey, @susiechoo! Yes, please. Message me!




Hey apparently you don't allow private messages!


----------



## 120809

susiechoo said:


> Hey apparently you don't allow private messages!



Oh, sorry. I've yet to meet the 10 posts quota!


----------



## 120809

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looks good to me



Hello, CHLongchamp! I've gotten mixed answers so far, so I just wanna know what you think. Your help would be very much appreciated! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...- longchamp/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I quote the person that I'm authenticating. Your bag does look off. Sorry, but I do as well think it's a fake.



120809 said:


> Hello, CHLongchamp! I've gotten mixed answers so far, so I just wanna know what you think. Your help would be very much appreciated!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...- longchamp/


----------



## Lanell

Ebay is loaded with Longchamp counterfeit bags right now. My friend bought 2 and both were knock offs!


----------



## fabchic

It's really hard to determine if they are fake or not, especially le pliage


----------



## fabchic

strawberrychin said:


> I checked online and it says that Longchamp has only 3 factory which are located in France, Tunisia and China. So don't worry if you get the "made in china" bag. But then still, you still have to beware of fake one.



Thanks! i emailed them as well, but cannot answer me directly. there are Planetes bags being sold which are made in china and sellers claim they are authentic so it is really confusing


----------



## hellokitty99

CH<3Longchamp said:


> If you do buy the bag please post pics! Like you mentioned the seller has duplicates of the same bag and in the pictures are not always the same color bag on the authentication shots.


 
Hi! I was able to get the seller to send me some pictures of the actual bag.  I'm not sure if any additional pictures are needed.  Would you please be able to take a look at them?  Thanks so much


----------



## strikas

http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/strikas/

Kindly help me to authenticate authenticity of my LC


----------



## bluelans

sorry ........to make it clearer.


----------



## ceciliaaa

hi, can any one help me with this site? n with the pics?
http://t-warehouse.auctivacommerce.com/Longchamp-Le-pliage-long-handle-Handbags-Size-M-P1925831.aspx

please and thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Is the bag black or navy? If it's navy, it's a fake (wrong color code to be specific!)




strikas said:


> http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/strikas/
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate authenticity of my LC


----------



## strikas

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Is the bag black or navy? If it's navy, it's a fake (wrong color code to be specific!)



===========

my brother bought it in longchamp france.  together with it is the paper bag and receipt. he said its navy blue. I search from the internet for the color navy blue, and the color is different. I got confused.. does longchamp sell fakes bag?


----------



## strikas

this are the other colors too that he bought for me 
curry and old rose.. only the navy blue is fake? so he can return it in the LC  shop at france

http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/strikas/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

strikas said:


> this are the other colors too that he bought for me
> curry and old rose.. only the navy blue is fake? so he can return it in the LC  shop at france
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/strikas/



Sorry to say that they also have the wrong color codes (it's the same code on all 3 bags that makes me worry). Longchamp doesnt sell fake bags, but there are tons of fake Longchamps out there in street markets and on websites like Ebay.


----------



## strikas

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sorry to say that they also have the wrong color codes (it's the same code on all 3 bags that makes me worry). Longchamp doesnt sell fake bags, but there are tons of fake Longchamps out there in street markets and on websites like Ebay.




== 
thanks will advise him to return this instead


----------



## typicalsmile

hi! a newbie here. woulf like to ask for your help in authenticating this longchamp:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-SALE-AUTH-L...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a0ff5bbcc

tia!


----------



## typicalsmile

just kind of confused, because the bag's color is leaning towards 
the beige-type of color in LC's site rather than grayish. (as seen in the photo of the auction)

also most of the planetès i see is made in tunisia... 

hope you guys could help 

thank you


----------



## chameleon20

Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this longchamp? Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTH-Longcha...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa79662e


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is a fake. Sorry!




chameleon20 said:


> Hihi, can someone please help to authenticate this longchamp? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTH-Longcha...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaa79662e


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 




typicalsmile said:


> hi! a newbie here. woulf like to ask for your help in authenticating this longchamp:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-SALE-AUTH-L...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a0ff5bbcc
> 
> tia!


----------



## typicalsmile

much thanks! already bought the bag =)


----------



## chameleon20

CH<3Longchamp said:


> This is a fake. Sorry!



Thanks CHLongchamp , luckily I haven't place my bid yet


----------



## 120809

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I quote the person that I'm authenticating. Your bag does look off. Sorry, but I do as well think it's a fake.



Thank you so much, CHLongchamp!


----------



## Butterfly14

Please help me authenticate my longchamp navy blue small. thanks.


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item: briefcase 
eBay number: 380334998080
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LEATHER..._Briefcases&hash=item588dbb8240#ht_5183wt_932


----------



## kitkatsunshine

hi. help on this please.. 
Thanks!

&#8482;LONGCHAMP&#8482; LE PLIAGE "TYPE S"
Item number:	140539945511
Seller info:  ianace01 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item20b8d56227#ht_590wt_1141


----------



## Kelbear22

Hi, I just received a longchamp via ebay and am hoping someone can help me authenticate it or not.  My old black one is from Nordstrom like 4 years ago so I am having a hard time comparing it. Thanks!

These are the photos I took: http://www.flickr.com/photos/62274220@N08/

This is the ebay seller/relisting: http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256342d48a


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



Texaspurselove said:


> Item: briefcase
> eBay number: 380334998080
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LEATHER..._Briefcases&hash=item588dbb8240#ht_5183wt_932


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



Kelbear22 said:


> Hi, I just received a longchamp via ebay and am hoping someone can help me authenticate it or not.  My old black one is from Nordstrom like 4 years ago so I am having a hard time comparing it. Thanks!
> 
> These are the photos I took: http://www.flickr.com/photos/62274220@N08/
> 
> This is the ebay seller/relisting: http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256342d48a


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Ask for a better picture of the inside tag 



kitkatsunshine said:


> hi. help on this please..
> Thanks!
> 
> LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE "TYPE S"
> Item number:	140539945511
> Seller info:  ianace01
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item20b8d56227#ht_590wt_1141


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



Butterfly14 said:


> Please help me authenticate my longchamp navy blue small. thanks.


----------



## Butterfly14

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Thank you!


----------



## Kelbear22

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you!


----------



## Texaspurselove

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Thanks


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi!  Need help with this bag.  From what collection does this belong and what year?  Seller said it is color grey with gold hardware, small long handle shopping model.

ebay address:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280664720466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
ebay ID:  gablot08
ebay title:  LOW BID AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE 

Please help.  I'm interested with Longchamp limited editions only.  TIA!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

And here's another one:

ebay address:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20b8d56c91
ebay ID:  ianace01
ebay title:  LONGCHAMP&#8482; LE PLIAGE "TYPE S" 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bittenbythebag

How about this vintage cosmetic bag, is this authentic?  Need your experienced opinion please.

ebay address:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170632344470&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
ebay ID: nerie4835
ebay title: Auth. vintage LONG CHAMP clutch cosmetic make-up bag

Thanks again!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi there! A little help please to authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Badges, navy color, medium long handle.  Please let me know if its the real deal.  Here are the pictures: 



























Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real 




bittenbythebag said:


> Hi there! A little help please to authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Badges, navy color, medium long handle.  Please let me know if its the real deal.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real



Oh thanks so much! Bought it off ebay today!  Yehey!

How about the le pliage 2605? Is there really a collection with those prints? I see some le pliages with numbers emblazoned on front like 1621 on a type S short handle, and this 2605 on a medium long handle. Is it authentic?

Thanks again!


----------



## ballet_russe

bittenbythebag said:


> Oh thanks so much! Bought it off ebay today!  Yehey!
> 
> How about the le pliage 2605? Is there really a collection with those prints? I see some le pliages with numbers emblazoned on front like 1621 on a type S short handle, and this 2605 on a medium long handle. Is it authentic?
> 
> Thanks again!



the vintage LM cosmetic bag and "Club" limited edition bags you posted are real.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Triple yehey! Thanks! By the way, so the bags with numbers in front are called Club? Do you know from which year and season they belong? It would be nice to know the story of a bag. Thank you ballet ruse!


----------



## FREEZEbby

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?
http://www.ioffer.com/i/100-authentic-new-style-longchamp-folding-bags-205379148


----------



## FREEZEbby

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi there! A little help please to authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Badges, navy color, medium long handle.  Please let me know if its the real deal.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



hiii which seller on ebay did you get this bag from? can you link me?


----------



## FREEZEbby

does anyone know where to get authentic longchamps at wholesale price?


----------



## linnie520

Please help me authenticate my longchamp.  Many thanks!!


----------



## ballet_russe

FREEZEbby said:


> does anyone know where to get authentic longchamps at wholesale price?



You linked to fake bags.

There are no such "authentic wholesale" for luxury goods besides the fashion houses themselves. If you are a retailer, then you should call the Longchamp company directly.


----------



## ballet_russe

*LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME* 

ebay is so full of fake these days from Asia. Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report. TIA!

Fake sellers:
chenxingwei800
2010zrhai88
jasmine.chimplee
purple2011aaa
bailitiaoyi666888
nagaarooter
galabica
168honeybee
dengjiaxi800
danette1411
puppybird90
jenna2090

There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable items. Ask if you are unsure!


----------



## angeltmg101

Hi!

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I can't seem to find much information about it anywhere. Please help.. 


Thanks, 
angeltmg101


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's an older bag (pre 2007) but real 



angeltmg101 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I can't seem to find much information about it anywhere. Please help..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> angeltmg101


----------



## Spielberg1

i see longchamps all the time in NYC that look SO REAl but i know they are fake... you can kinda tell by the nylon fabric... the texture seems slightly rougher -- with less of a sheen.  also i've noticed the bottom corners are often very rubbed/frayed. and finally, if you look really close, you can see there is no 'lettering' embossed along the top strip of the leather. but from a few feet away -- these babies look totally real!  it bums me out because i wish i could buy le pliages on ebay but i just can't take the chance on ending up with a fake. mainly because i bet they are not as sturdy and don't hold up like the real deal

PS. like i've seen the eiffel tower show up quite a bit on ebay at a reasonable price -- but is it a real one? or a knockoff? does anybody know if the eiffel tower print has been faked?


----------



## ballet_russe

Spielberg1 said:


> i see longchamps all the time in NYC that look SO REAl but i know they are fake... you can kinda tell by the nylon fabric... the texture seems slightly rougher -- with less of a sheen.  also i've noticed the bottom corners are often very rubbed/frayed. and finally, if you look really close, you can see there is no 'lettering' embossed along the top strip of the leather. but from a few feet away -- these babies look totally real!  it bums me out because i wish i could buy le pliages on ebay but i just can't take the chance on ending up with a fake. mainly because i bet they are not as sturdy and don't hold up like the real deal


well, i can spot the fake from 10 meters away.  There are real bags on ebay but when you see a new bag for $25, you should know better. 



> PS. like i've seen the eiffel tower show up quite a bit on ebay at a reasonable price -- but is it a real one? or a knockoff? does anybody know if the eiffel tower print has been faked?


you already asked this and I already answered you a month ago. There are fake Eiffel.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-eiffel-tower-bag-494973-31.html#post18491581


----------



## Robyn88

Hello again ladies!  I bought this bag just 2 months ago. Its a Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle. I wasn't so doubtful about its authenticity since I asked a friend to buy it for me. And I'm sure it really came from France. 
Not until this thing happened. 
Apparently, the leather straps are peeling-off. (well atleast, not all of it yet.) 
May I have your opinion/s on this? *Thank you so much!*


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you post a pic of the plastic tag found inside of the bag? So far it looks alright to me.





Robyn88 said:


> Hello again ladies!  I bought this bag just 2 months ago. Its a Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle. I wasn't so doubtful about its authenticity since I asked a friend to buy it for me. And I'm sure it really came from France.
> Not until this thing happened.
> Apparently, the leather straps are peeling-off. (well atleast, not all of it yet.)
> May I have your opinion/s on this? *Thank you so much!*


----------



## angeltmg101

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's an older bag (pre 2007) but real



Thank you so much, CH<Longchamp. I boought this bag from Goodwill for $5.00 thinking its a fake one but with closer look, it has qualities of a real one.thanks for confirming. I'm such a happy camper..


----------



## Robyn88

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you post a pic of the plastic tag found inside of the bag? So far it looks alright to me.



*Thanks a lot CHLongchamp!* Oh Here it is, sorry I forgot.


----------



## ballet_russe

*LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME* 

I see more sellers to add for the list of ebay fake bags. Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report. TIA!

chenxingwei800
2010zrhai88
 dengjiaxi800
jasmine.chimplee
purple2011aaa
bailitiaoyi666888
nagaarooter
galabica
168honeybee
danette1411
puppybird90
jenna2090
bossoutsendm
gxlshop
vintageoutlet**
chettlefe
jammmguest
nagaarooter
kaizhanghongxi 

There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable items. Ask if you are unsure!


----------



## isnewflik

hey everyone! this is my first post in this forum and it's about my first longchamp. i bought this today from a friend of mine. she said it was authentic, but i was skeptical at first because i really couldn't find anything like it on the web. it does have signs of an authentic one, like ykk zippers and original snap buttons with a reinforced plastic disc, logo was embossed and detailed sitting right on top of the snap button, no plastic tubing in the handles, and etc. it's plastic tag under the leather tag is not centered, like most bags, and it says it's made in france. it doesn't have that round zipper pull like most new bags have today, instead it has a leather pull. also, there are no letterings in between the 2 stitch lines at the back of the leather flip. i also noticed that the snap button wasn't in the upright position. the horse and the guy were facing upward. you guys will all see it in the link with the photos.


http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a181/snowflake_052592/longchamp/

please help me authenticate this bag. thanks.


----------



## hicaru05

Hi Ladies! I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower (Medium SH) in Black with Eiffel Tower print in Gold. Kindly help me in authenticating this bag. Also, does the limited edition bags such as the Eiffel Tower have their inside pocket at the back of the bag instead of the front which is commonly seen at regular Le Pliage bags? Thanks in advance! 

http://62.0.5.134/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=OUC8F90mOZYqz16ZzwORng&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.133/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=dv2lcLKfozD4x62YozHN7g&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.133/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=X2FB3u7FpWD3Yfccgw1FrA&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.133/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=ZRrHClRIyOtBnmNU6OYOzg&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.136/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=5a4rRDxXsSvq9GhZax8a8Q&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.133/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=6BrgaUCDrEg3EXfwA+Pr7A&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.133/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=2Q9dseSwtCahKdhfqAbpVg&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.134/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=Jx8pY1QwEspDmD9OyV74Pw&nmid=440408742

http://62.0.5.135/multiply.com/mu/h....JPG?et=wH6VfQEZ3tXWz+uQN15t8g&nmid=440408742


----------



## merekat703

I have a real LePliege bag but the inside tag only says 1850 s, I have seen other tags on LC bags with more info, why does this one only have 1850 s? TIA


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- from 2004 would be about right. 




isnewflik said:


> hey everyone! this is my first post in this forum and it's about my first longchamp. i bought this today from a friend of mine. she said it was authentic, but i was skeptical at first because i really couldn't find anything like it on the web. it does have signs of an authentic one, like ykk zippers and original snap buttons with a reinforced plastic disc, logo was embossed and detailed sitting right on top of the snap button, no plastic tubing in the handles, and etc. it's plastic tag under the leather tag is not centered, like most bags, and it says it's made in france. it doesn't have that round zipper pull like most new bags have today, instead it has a leather pull. also, there are no letterings in between the 2 stitch lines at the back of the leather flip. i also noticed that the snap button wasn't in the upright position. the horse and the guy were facing upward. you guys will all see it in the link with the photos.
> 
> 
> http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a181/snowflake_052592/longchamp/
> 
> please help me authenticate this bag. thanks.


----------



## billy_elliotph

I came across these items. Kindly authenticate:

Item: Longchamp Travel Bag
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+LONG+CHAMP+BAG+duffle+large+size+diff+colors

Item: Medium Long handle Teal Blue
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...thentic+Teal+Longchamp+Le+Plage+Tote+for+sale
They say it's a Fall 2011 color.

Thank you!


----------



## pennyshopper

Thanks for any other comments![/QUOTE]
I have seen several Longchamp! There are lots of fakes out there. This looks like an old style, but not too sure about that zipper. I haven't seen that. Good luck.


----------



## Butterfly14

please help me authenticate my le pliage medium long handle.. thanks!


----------



## papertrees

I was about to buy this longchamp from a seller: 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.143974745668539.29950.100001680444184

but I hesitated because I searched all over the net and didnt find it anywhere... do you think it's a fake?


----------



## papertrees

Also, I'm about to purchase a limited edition bronze small short handle longchamp bag, the metallic type, looks like this:
http://www.google.com.ph/imglanding?q=longchamp+bronze+small&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=fAR5LniFTlMy_M:&imgrefurl=http://en.item.rakuten.com/primogrande/1621510088/&imgurl=http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/%25400_mall/primogrande/cabinet/longchamp/1621510088_00.jpg&w=400&h=400&ei=097DTcqgKpD-vQOwmb2QAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&page=5&tbnh=112&tbnw=122&start=73&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:73&biw=983&bih=515

Can anyone give me tips on how to know if it's fake? I'm ordering off the net from a trusted seller.


----------



## wantgooddeals

Please help authenticate this Cabas, thank you! 

http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab160/xxoxoo/Longchamp%20Cabas/

I can't see to see the accents very well on the modele depose. I believe it is real though. Further confirmation please?


----------



## chesca

Please authenticate this black long handle le pliage bag that I bought from ebay the other day.

Seller said that she bought it from a reputable mall, so I immediately thought it should be authentic. I don't have another le pliage to compare it to, but I have the LM nylon. I'm not sure they should be the same or different. Material is definitely thinner than the LM nylon. The Longchamp logo in front, and the labels at the back aren't as prominent as they were in the nylon. The lining inside has a different feel to it (almost close to rubbery... It has a kind of dust prone feel. Different than the nylon.) Also, I know the serial number should start with 1899, but this one starts with 1624.

Authentic? Please help!


----------



## linnie520

Can someone authenticate my le pliage large long handle please? Thank you!


----------



## josia

hey girls! could you authenticate this for me all other indicators are right, but the zipper doesn't have YKK engraved on them.

It's a Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Palm Green















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kellyly

Is it possible that an authentic Le pliage comes without the inside tag (Made in _______) ? i looked all over and cannot find the nylon tag inside the bag but the bag looks pretty real to me.


----------



## papertrees

can someone authenticate the bags I posted please?


----------



## Kellyly

Kellyly said:


> Is it possible that an authentic Le pliage comes without the inside tag (Made in _______) ? i looked all over and cannot find the nylon tag inside the bag but the bag looks pretty real to me.


Here are my photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700200773/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700762064/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700183687/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700751938/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700746706/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700163741/

 to me, everything looks alright except i'm unsure about the Tag. It's  plastic and i've heard that Made in France is supposed to be code AA,  here it says A2. The zipper has the number 45 on it. Can anyone help me  with this?? I have 3 days left before i cannot return it nemore.


----------



## papertrees

This are pictures of the longchamp I was talking about. The seller is from Facebook. I don't know her name. facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174223130413&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174236463745&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174253130410&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174266463742&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174296463739&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theaterThe site's name is Bumblebags.

Please help me authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## papertrees

HEre are links to the longchamp I'm purchasing:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174223130413&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174236463745&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater
[URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174266463742&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater&pid=355774&id=100001135080859"]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174253130410&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater[/URL]

[URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=169174296463739&set=a.169172709797231.37742.100001135080859&type=1&theater"[/URL]

Please help authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## chesca

Hi! I'm not an authority on Le Pliage (also trying to have someone authenticate my own bag), so definitely try to seek out more opinions, but I think the inside pocket of the bag is too big. The stitches allowing for the it went beyond the handles of your bag. The pocket's usually just as wide as the flap or a little bigger, but still within the handles. So far, I've only seen the large/xl short handles that have the stitching of the pockets beyond the handles.



Kellyly said:


> Here are my photos
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700200773/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700762064/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700183687/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700751938/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700746706/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyly15/5700163741/
> 
> to me, everything looks alright except i'm unsure about the Tag. It's  plastic and i've heard that Made in France is supposed to be code AA,  here it says A2. The zipper has the number 45 on it. Can anyone help me  with this?? I have 3 days left before i cannot return it nemore.


----------



## Kellyly

chesca said:


> Hi! I'm not an authority on Le Pliage (also trying to have someone authenticate my own bag), so definitely try to seek out more opinions, but I think the inside pocket of the bag is too big. The stitches allowing for the it went beyond the handles of your bag. The pocket's usually just as wide as the flap or a little bigger, but still within the handles. So far, I've only seen the large/xl short handles that have the stitching of the pockets beyond the handles.


I was also susipicious of the pocket size like you said! If you check out this link, it's a product page of a luxury goods store similar to the one I bought from called Andrews. 
http://www.bettyhemmings.com/products/brand/longchamp/le-pliage-collection/large-folding-tote-bag-2/


I know this is an older version that is no longer in production from the serial number not starting in 1889, but then the colour of the stitching (white vs. same colour as nylon) and the pocket size are the 2 things that make me question the authenticity. Anyone else know anything about these? I'm dying to use the bag but i know if i cut the tag i can't return it


----------



## Kellyly

Kellyly said:


> I was also susipicious of the pocket size like you said! If you check out this link, it's a product page of a luxury goods store similar to the one I bought from called Andrews.
> http://www.bettyhemmings.com/products/brand/longchamp/le-pliage-collection/large-folding-tote-bag-2/
> 
> 
> I know this is an older version that is no longer in production from the serial number not starting in 1889, but then the colour of the stitching (white vs. same colour as nylon) and the pocket size are the 2 things that make me question the authenticity. Anyone else know anything about these? I'm dying to use the bag but i know if i cut the tag i can't return it



Update: So I called another luxury retailer here in Canada and asked about the pocket size, and her response was that the bag that I have is a North American version that is slightly larger with longer handle, but has been discontinued since 2 years ago. She said that retail stores that are not Longchamp flag stores in North Am. cannot sell the European version (the one where the pocket ends where the flap is). What do you all think? Is this the case?


----------



## SusieCiulla

I recently bought this on E-bay at near regular price. Can someone tell me if is real? My concern is that there is no horse engravement on the inside of the leather flap.





































 (says original)


----------



## ballet_russe

papertrees -- both authentic 

wantgooddeals, hicaru05, billy_elliotph -- authentic 

chescea and linnie520 -- authentic but CHLongchamp may want to give the 2nd opinion

josia and Butterfly14 -- inside tag photo, please. Josia, make the photos as an attachment. They are very big and hard to see.

kellyly -- authentic. I do not like to discuss the specifics details.

chesca -- if you are not an expert, please try not to confuse others and start rumors. TIA 

SusieCiulla -- ebay auction # please? your pictures are hard to see.


----------



## ballet_russe

*LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME*

ebay is so full of fake these days from Asia. Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report. TIA!

Current fake sellers:
purple2011aaa
breezyd123123
nagaarooter
galabica
danette1411
2galsmakingalivin

There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable items. Ask if you are unsure!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

ballet_russe said:


> chescea and linnie520 -- authentic but CHLongchamp may want to give the 2nd opinion



both are real 



ballet_russe said:


> SusieCiulla -- ebay auction # please? your pictures are hard to see.


This is a fake. Sorry!


----------



## papertrees

ballet_russe said:


> papertrees -- both authentic
> 
> wantgooddeals, hicaru05, billy_elliotph -- authentic
> 
> chescea and linnie520 -- authentic but CHLongchamp may want to give the 2nd opinion
> 
> josia and Butterfly14 -- inside tag photo, please. Josia, make the photos as an attachment. They are very big and hard to see.
> 
> kellyly -- authentic. I do not like to discuss the specifics details.
> 
> chesca -- if you are not an expert, please try not to confuse others and start rumors. TIA
> 
> SusieCiulla -- ebay auction # please? your pictures are hard to see.



Hi, what do you mean both? Even the orange hobo? =)


----------



## ballet_russe

papertrees said:


> Hi, what do you mean both? Even the orange hobo? =)



yes.


----------



## robinscloset

ballet_russe said:


> *LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME*
> 
> ebay is so full of fake these days from Asia. Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report. TIA!
> 
> Current fake sellers:
> purple2011aaa
> breezyd123123
> nagaarooter
> galabica
> danette1411
> 2galsmakingalivin
> 
> There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable items. Ask if you are unsure!


That's nice to know, thanks


----------



## papertrees

ballet_russe said:


> yes.



Thank you.


But what model/design is that? I tried to find it all over the net and couldn't so I didn't buy it, thinking it was a really good knock-off.


----------



## penghapus

sorryy may I know the price of your bag??? because if it charged much much cheaper than retail price you should becareful.


----------



## vesna

Hi dear ladies, is this site legit?

http://www.longchamp-outlet.com/

Thanks in advance, Vesna


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> Hi dear ladies, is this site legit?
> 
> http://www.longchamp-outlet.com/
> 
> Thanks in advance, Vesna



sorry, I found the answer on the other thread, I did not do a search with proper keywords so it did not come up earlier. Apparently it is not Longchamp  site at all.


----------



## authentic_lover

Hello experts,

Please authenticate this bag for me.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## authentic_lover

Additional pictures for  #1931
thank you once again.


----------



## papertrees

penghapus said:


> sorryy may I know the price of your bag??? because if it charged much much cheaper than retail price you should becareful.


Is this for me?

$100


----------



## billy_elliotph

ballet_russe said:


> papertrees -- both authentic
> 
> wantgooddeals, hicaru05, billy_elliotph -- authentic
> 
> chescea and linnie520 -- authentic but CHLongchamp may want to give the 2nd opinion
> 
> josia and Butterfly14 -- inside tag photo, please. Josia, make the photos as an attachment. They are very big and hard to see.
> 
> kellyly -- authentic. I do not like to discuss the specifics details.
> 
> chesca -- if you are not an expert, please try not to confuse others and start rumors. TIA
> 
> SusieCiulla -- ebay auction # please? your pictures are hard to see.


 
Thank you for the reply!


----------



## ballet_russe

authentic_lover said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thank you in advance.



looks good to me


----------



## ballet_russe

*LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME*

ebay is so full of fake these days from Asia. Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report. TIA!

Current updated seller list
junde82
yan-yan888
shewwtouu
http://myworld.ebay.com/alma190/?_trksid=p4340.l2559alma190
kimmiex57
susans6494
 galabica
danette1411
erikabetty89

There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable items. Ask if you are unsure!


----------



## dinsquared

Hi! I'm wondering is this ebay seller is really selling authentic Longchamp Le Pliage handbags. Can you help me confirm if he really is selling authentic ones? Here's the link:

http://stores.ebay.com/themoonforgot


----------



## Stephanie516

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item2563debc2f#ht_7626wt_1054

Thank you!


----------



## authentic_lover

ballet_russe said:


> looks good to me



Thank you very much.


----------



## ballet_russe

Stephanie516 and dinsquared -- these sellers show stock photos of authentic bags but I am always suspicious why they have so many at low prices. If you decide to buy from them, please post your own photos of the bag when you receive it.


----------



## ballet_russe

Stephanie516 and dinsquared, I am looking at eggstear recent feedback and it does not look good. 

Strange that the seller has mostly positives because this is all from just 2 pages of feedback. 


> no comment
> Not what expected. Fully refunded. Quick response and refund.
> seller refunded me promptly after I questioned authenticity.  Thank you.
> It was not what I expected, so the seller issued full refund back right away.
> seller explain what was going on and compensated for the lose
> Great to work with for a return.  Appreciate it.
> Never received bag after sending question regarding authenticity seller refunded
> I didn't think the bag looked authentic & there was no proof, seller refunded $.


----------



## noasark

Hi, can someone authentic this longchamp? i can send pictures as well if that would be helpful. it looks real, however, i am skeptical of the shininess and paper authenticity card.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8kBmyFk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

THanks!
Noa


----------



## ballet_russe

noasark said:


> Hi, can someone authentic this longchamp? i can send pictures as well if that would be helpful. it looks real, however, i am skeptical of the shininess and paper authenticity card.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8kBmyFk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> THanks!
> Noa



I would need to see photos of the inside tag. Some things about the bag make me suspicious. Maybe CH can also give an opinion?

I also noticed, that the seller copies a post I made in this thread about an email to Longchamp. Hmm. :wondering


----------



## Stephanie516

ballet_russe said:


> Stephanie516 and dinsquared, I am looking at eggstear recent feedback and it does not look good.
> 
> Strange that the seller has mostly positives because this is all from just 2 pages of feedback.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Stephanie516

Hi, 

Thank you for authenticating my last post. Could you please authenticate this one as well? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...16650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4282wt_1139

Thank you so much! 

- Stephanie


----------



## ballet_russe

Stephanie516 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for authenticating my last post. Could you please authenticate this one as well?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...16650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4282wt_1139
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> - Stephanie



authentic   looks that seller has Nordstrom Rack or Nordstrom Last Chance merchandise


----------



## dinsquared

ballet_russe said:


> Stephanie516 and dinsquared -- these sellers show stock photos of authentic bags but I am always suspicious why they have so many at low prices. If you decide to buy from them, please post your own photos of the bag when you receive it.



I messaged some of those who gave a positive feedback and they said that it's authentic. I'm still waiting for my purchase to arrive.


----------



## lcholic

can you please help me authenticate this:

http://littlepaperbox.livejournal.com/7921.html

anybody who knows if this model really exists?

thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Darshan is the name of the line, but this bag isnt included. HTH!



lcholic said:


> can you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://littlepaperbox.livejournal.com/7921.html
> 
> anybody who knows if this model really exists?
> 
> thanks


----------



## unicahija_89

please authenticate this.... thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## noasark

Here are some pictures. Thanks for the help


----------



## noasark

Here is the inside tag, I think this is what you meant.
Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you post a pic of the tag inside of the bag?



unicahija_89 said:


> please authenticate this.... thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## dinsquared

Hi, Please authenticate my Longchamp. Bought this on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160588230287#ht_3946wt_902






























Thanks


----------



## unicahija_89

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you post a pic of the tag inside of the bag?



hello! here is the picture of the tag. thanks a bunch!


----------



## zakeya

ooops sorry...can u check this for me plz...TIA

item CHANEL Black Leather Handbag Purse NWT
item no 250821217202 
seller onalliestradingpost 
link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



unicahija_89 said:


> hello! here is the picture of the tag. thanks a bunch!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real!




dinsquared said:


> Hi, Please authenticate my Longchamp. Bought this on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160588230287#ht_3946wt_902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## unicahija_89

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



thanks a bunch!!


----------



## anii4891

Hi! Please authenticate this longchamp for me!  It's a navy large !


http://tinypic.com/r/2a84xp1/7
http://tinypic.com/r/2w4mhkj/7
http://tinypic.com/r/98bqqa/7
http://tinypic.com/r/ar32h/7


----------



## Stephanie516

Hi - Can you please authenticate this longchamp for me? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...&ps=63&clkid=49817754771776208#ht_5574wt_4442

They include some big and clear pictures.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real!



anii4891 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this longchamp for me!  It's a navy large !
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2a84xp1/7
> http://tinypic.com/r/2w4mhkj/7
> http://tinypic.com/r/98bqqa/7
> http://tinypic.com/r/ar32h/7


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This seller has been discussed in the past. Buy with caution- he uses stock pics!



Stephanie516 said:


> Hi - Can you please authenticate this longchamp for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAG-Longc...&ps=63&clkid=49817754771776208#ht_5574wt_4442
> 
> They include some big and clear pictures.


----------



## noasark

Can anyone help authenticate the pictures I posted above? Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you make the tag pic bigger- even with my glasses on it's way too small for me to read.



noasark said:


> Can anyone help authenticate the pictures I posted above? Thanks!


----------



## noasark

For some reason when I go to upload the picture larger it says it is too big to be uploaded onto the site. Might you have another email address where I can send it? It looks very similar to the post earlier by dinsquared, though the numbers are different and are: 0797155 and 1899089015. Please let me know if this helps.
Thanks so much!


----------



## papertrees

Hello ladies, regarding the orange hobo I posted about earlier, it's $100, is that too cheap? I'm seriously thinking of buying it already, since you already authenticated it. But I still can't find it anywhere on the net, which makes me cautious. What model is it? All it says on the website is it's a "longchamp orange satin polyester and hide hobo bag." I've searched everywhere on the net and can't find it. What do you think? Should I go ahead and purchase? I find it so appealing.

ETA: all pictures of it I can find is from the same seller.


----------



## ballet_russe

papertrees said:


> Hello ladies, regarding the orange hobo I posted about earlier, it's $100, is that too cheap? I'm seriously thinking of buying it already, since you already authenticated it. But I still can't find it anywhere on the net, which makes me cautious. What model is it? All it says on the website is it's a "longchamp orange satin polyester and hide hobo bag." I've searched everywhere on the net and can't find it. What do you think? Should I go ahead and purchase? I find it so appealing.
> 
> ETA: all pictures of it I can find is from the same seller.




it's an older bag and it is real.

please do not listen to the newbie trolls.


----------



## papertrees

ballet_russe said:


> it's an older bag and it is real.
> 
> please do not listen to the newbie trolls.



Oh.. It is an older model? Wow. Classic. How old exactly? Old enough not to be found on the net yet brand new? Interesting.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- I've seen a bronze metallic version for sale over here for roughly the same price. I would say the bag is from summer of either 2005 or 2006. I'd also wager that it is made in France. 





papertrees said:


> Hello ladies, regarding the orange hobo I posted about earlier, it's $100, is that too cheap? I'm seriously thinking of buying it already, since you already authenticated it. But I still can't find it anywhere on the net, which makes me cautious. What model is it? All it says on the website is it's a "longchamp orange satin polyester and hide hobo bag." I've searched everywhere on the net and can't find it. What do you think? Should I go ahead and purchase? I find it so appealing.
> 
> ETA: all pictures of it I can find is from the same seller.


----------



## LuciGoose

Hi, any insight on whether this piece is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DMvCXWc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## prettySoLeiL

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=208702589170392&set=a.194486697258648.44232.100000919569782&type=1

pls authenticate this longchamp arbre de vie. pls click the preceding pictures for detailed description. i wanna buy from her. =(


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



LuciGoose said:


> Hi, any insight on whether this piece is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DMvCXWc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## LuciGoose

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


 
Thanks so much!  It was a complete impulse buy, which I should of thought more about.  I know the brown is not available now, so I'm assuming it's retired.  Do you know what season it's from?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's from the Roseau line which is on-going. Tough to say which season or year it's from.




LuciGoose said:


> Thanks so much!  It was a complete impulse buy, which I should of thought more about.  I know the brown is not available now, so I'm assuming it's retired.  Do you know what season it's from?


----------



## papertrees

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real- I've seen a bronze metallic version for sale over here for roughly the same price. I would say the bag is from summer of either 2005 or 2006. I'd also wager that it is made in France.



Nice. Thanks!


----------



## prettySoLeiL

LuciGoose said:


> Thanks so much!  It was a complete impulse buy, which I should of thought more about.  I know the brown is not available now, so I'm assuming it's retired.  Do you know what season it's from?



hi, can u help me authenticate this arbre de vie? thank you so much


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....194486697258648.44232.100000919569782&type=1


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

To be honest I wouldnt buy off of FB just because if there is a problem there is no way to dispute it. Stick to safer sorces like Ebay. BTW- the Longchamp US site only carries this bag in white or navy- so I doubt that it's real. 




prettySoLeiL said:


> hi, can u help me authenticate this arbre de vie? thank you so much
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....194486697258648.44232.100000919569782&type=1


----------



## ballet_russe

CH<3Longchamp said:


> BTW- the Longchamp US site only carries this bag in white or navy- so I doubt that it's real.



USA boutiques have pink now. I saw at my boutique.


----------



## prettySoLeiL

ballet_russe said:


> USA boutiques have pink now. I saw at my boutique.



thank u for the info.
last inquiry, does the le pliage eiffel tower edition come in old rose color?


----------



## ballet_russe

prettySoLeiL said:


> thank u for the info.
> last inquiry, does the le pliage eiffel tower edition come in old rose color?



I have seen the SS11 bags at the Paris stores and there was no pink.


----------



## saff

Hi there, I'm looking to purchase my first Longchamp. Can you kindly authenticate these for me? TIA!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a10e850d8

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-LON...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a10e84eaa


----------



## RolyPolyWoly

Hi all!

Have been perusing this forum for a fair while and I now have a need for some authenticating assistance! Not well acquainted with older Longchamps, gut feeling says it's good, however the interior is throwing me slightly off. 

Would love some feedback! Thanks heaps in advance 

(first post, hope my links work!)

http://i.imgur.com/wQ252.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ghLdu.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/19tEr.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ETKut.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real & vintage made in France !



RolyPolyWoly said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Have been perusing this forum for a fair while and I now have a need for some authenticating assistance! Not well acquainted with older Longchamps, gut feeling says it's good, however the interior is throwing me slightly off.
> 
> Would love some feedback! Thanks heaps in advance
> 
> (first post, hope my links work!)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wQ252.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ghLdu.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/19tEr.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ETKut.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Ask for a picture of the plastic tag inside of the bags. Most likely the bag is a made in China, but I like to double check the color codes.




saff said:


> Hi there, I'm looking to purchase my first Longchamp. Can you kindly authenticate these for me? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a10e850d8
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-LON...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a10e84eaa


----------



## ginaki

Hello lovely ladies!

I would be grateful if you could authenticate this LM Metal Longchamp I received today.

This is the ebay auction

Item name: Longchamp NEW 2011 LM Pink Gold Med Long Handle PARIS 
Item number: 220787676683
Seller: speedpunk

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2FuuCKM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

And these are the pictures I took:

http://imageshack.us/g/824/pa090003.jpg/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ginaki

I just noticed a detail!

It is shown here

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/pa090005.jpg/

As you can see the gold button is not perfectly straight, but it leans a little bit to the left. Is this common or do all the buttons have to be perfectly straight?


----------



## saff

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Ask for a picture of the plastic tag inside of the bags. Most likely the bag is a made in China, but I like to double check the color codes.



Thank you! I will try and decide on a colour and request for the tag inside.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



ginaki said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I would be grateful if you could authenticate this LM Metal Longchamp I received today.
> 
> This is the ebay auction
> 
> Item name: Longchamp NEW 2011 LM Pink Gold Med Long Handle PARIS
> Item number: 220787676683
> Seller: speedpunk
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2FuuCKM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> And these are the pictures I took:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/824/pa090003.jpg/
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## ginaki

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!


 
Great, thank you so much!! 

I was so anxious about it, the gold was completely sold out here in Greece!

Regarding the ''button'' (see post 1987), is it normal?


----------



## estlin

Could someone take a look for me to see if these travel bags are authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190537026969&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...5?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item33680b662f
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...7?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4aab7182f9


----------



## nrrm19

Can anybody please help me make certain if this is genuine? Thanks!

here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-LongHandle-Taupe-/270754548779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0a3a8c2b


----------



## RolyPolyWoly

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real & vintage made in France !


Thanks CHLongchamp!!! I'm so excited about the bag


----------



## clim91

Hello!! is this a genuine bag? thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-LE-PL..._s_Handbags&hash=item4840a17c46#ht_500wt_1011


----------



## bonnie07

Hello!  Can you help authenticate this bag? 

Thanks! 

http://longchampdemanille.multiply....iffel_Tower_Medium_Short_Handle_in_Navy_Blue#


----------



## kobi0279

hi, i have no longchamp bag yet, and i have been wanting to have one. so please help me authenticate this bag that i saw from an ebay seller. thanks a lot!

Item Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG SH PALMGREEN M carecard pAperbag
Item Number: 260793049015
Seller ID: authentic_express
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb87a1fb7#ht_6202wt_936


----------



## kobi0279

and also this one please.... many thank

Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Small Short Handle Black Brand New
Item Number: 370514483690
Seller ID: avr805
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Planet...omain_211&hash=item56446259ea#ht_14445wt_1026


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real!



kobi0279 said:


> and also this one please.... many thank
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Small Short Handle Black Brand New
> Item Number: 370514483690
> Seller ID: avr805
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Planet...omain_211&hash=item56446259ea#ht_14445wt_1026


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Ask for a picture of the plastic tag inside. Thanks!





kobi0279 said:


> hi, i have no longchamp bag yet, and i have been wanting to have one. so please help me authenticate this bag that i saw from an ebay seller. thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG SH PALMGREEN M carecard pAperbag
> Item Number: 260793049015
> Seller ID: authentic_express
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLI...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb87a1fb7#ht_6202wt_936


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'm on vacation for the next 2 weeks with very little internet connection. So sorry in advance if I'm not authenticating asap!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi! Can someone help me with this item on Ebay. It looks good but I need to get opinions of experts. I think its's a Longchamp LM navy in medium short handle. Please respond before the bidding ends. Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...tDomain_211&hash=item51997b3ad8#ht_6000wt_982


----------



## kobi0279

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



thank you CHLongchamp for your time and have a great vacation


----------



## lyceia

prettySoLeiL said:


> hi, can u help me authenticate this arbre de vie? thank you so much
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....194486697258648.44232.100000919569782&type=1



hi,

just to share, i love the arbre de vie and had them in white, navy and fuchsia and all the tags indicated they are made in france. i had also email longchamp customer service, and that is the following reply
*
Longchamp does not released the bag Pliage Arbre de Vie in graphite.
We remain at your disposal for any further information.
Best regards,
Jézabel,
Longchamp Customer Relations
*


----------



## syrinx2008

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi! Can someone help me with this item on Ebay. It looks good but I need to get opinions of experts. I think its's a Longchamp LM navy in medium short handle. Please respond before the bidding ends. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...tDomain_211&hash=item51997b3ad8#ht_6000wt_982




Hello, it is real, i'm french


----------



## syrinx2008

syrinx2008 said:


> Hello, it is real, i'm french



http://www.longchamp.com/fr/le-pliage-femme-14.html&site=2&xtor=SEC-301-GOO-[brand_pliage_longchamp]-[pliage]-%7BifContent:C%7D%7BifSearch:S%7D-[%7Bkeyword%7D]

pliage are not expensive in France


----------



## bittenbythebag

syrinx2008 said:


> Hello, it is real, i'm french



@syrinx2008

Thanks for your reply! I may eventually pass up on this as I saw the new Autumn 2011 collection and they are beautiful! It is less expensive to buy at France and I may just have to find friends in France.  Crossing my fingers


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

Hi,

I'm new and can't find a way to start my own authenticity thread so sorry if this is the wrong place to post. I purchased this item on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....463366&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_483wt_1162 and am mostly happy with everything other than the fact the bag says made in china. I've heard that the eiffel tower bag was only made in france? the codes of the bag are:

 CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0789859
1899089001.

Please help, I bought this as a present for my mum and it's a huge amount of money to waste if it's a fake.

Thanks!


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

I've just phoned the UK sales department, REALLY  unhelpful.  I asked her to confirm whether limited edition bags ere only made in France (I pretended that I was interested in quality rather than saying I'd wbought one online and she replied with 'some of our bags are made in China and France, I don't know the details for every line/bag' in an exasperated tone and said that perhaps some limited edition bags might be made in China. From what I've read I can't imagine that this is true? I've emailed as well.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Imogencabrooks said:


> I've just phoned the UK sales department, REALLY  unhelpful.  I asked her to confirm whether limited edition bags ere only made in France (I pretended that I was interested in quality rather than saying I'd wbought one online and she replied with 'some of our bags are made in China and France, I don't know the details for every line/bag' in an exasperated tone and said that perhaps some limited edition bags might be made in China. From what I've read I can't imagine that this is true? I've emailed as well.



From what I remember with my readings from several forums on longchamp that limited editions are made in france.  All my own limited editions are made in france. I had an eiffel in navy cabas i bought at duty free philippines and it was made in france. All my longchamps are limited edition and they are all made in france. I got le pliage cabas and travel bag at same duty free and they are made in china. 

Maybe its better to wait for feedback of experts on this thread but expect a delay as one of the expert is on vacation. I can only say based on my own observation and collection.  Good luck and let us know too on how your issue turns out. I'm also interested to know if all LE are only made in france.


----------



## nrrm19

Can anybody help me verify if these bags are authentic? Thanks so much!

Links:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-LONG-HANDLE-MANDARIN-ORANGE-/360370969425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e7c89b51#ht_1654wt_905

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BRAND-NEW-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item19c5fd900f#ht_1608wt_905


----------



## nrrm19

Oh and also this one please: http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-TYPE-M-CURRY-/220794033875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item33685996d3#ht_16447wt_905

Thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

nrrm19 said:


> Can anybody help me verify if these bags are authentic? Thanks so much!
> 
> Links:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-LONG-HANDLE-MANDARIN-ORANGE-/360370969425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e7c89b51#ht_1654wt_905
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BRAND-NEW-LONGCH...tDomain_211&hash=item19c5fd900f#ht_1608wt_905



Just a word of caution sis! I'm from Manila and am a Longchamp LE lover. There are a lot of sellers saying their items are original and if you do scrutinize it up close it also looks authentic but there are some warning signals like stray stitches and the feel of leather and nylon. There's a local forum, GirlTalkers with a Longchamp thread and they mention sellers in Ebay who combine originals with fake bags. Also, if the price is too good to be true then it may be. So go for the trusted sellers because in the long run when you think you saved from a good deal and it turns out fake, then you did not save at all. Usually resellers sell Php1000-2000 higher than the Longchamp website price. 

I'm not saying the seller on your Ebay link is selling fakes, I'm just stating my observations so you can continue with that word of caution.


----------



## nrrm19

bittenbythebag said:


> Just a word of caution sis! I'm from Manila and am a Longchamp LE lover. There are a lot of sellers saying their items are original and if you do scrutinize it up close it also looks authentic but there are some warning signals like stray stitches and the feel of leather and nylon. There's a local forum, GirlTalkers with a Longchamp thread and they mention sellers in Ebay who combine originals with fake bags. Also, if the price is too good to be true then it may be. So go for the trusted sellers because in the long run when you think you saved from a good deal and it turns out fake, then you did not save at all. Usually resellers sell Php1000-2000 higher than the Longchamp website price.
> 
> I'm not saying the seller on your Ebay link is selling fakes, I'm just stating my observations so you can continue with that word of caution.



Hi bittenbythebag,

What you're saying is absolutely true. It's part of the reason why I subscribe to this forum to help me authenticate items i wish to purchase off ebay. Also as an additional practice, I look for sellers with high feedbacks, although this is not always a guarantee that the merchandise is genuine. I actually wait to receive the items I purchase before leaving feedbacks to make sure that I am completely satisfied with it. Additionally, I look for sellers who have a return policy in the event that I am not completely sold on the quality and authenticity of the item.

Thanks btw


----------



## bittenbythebag

nrrm19 said:


> Hi bittenbythebag,
> 
> What you're saying is absolutely true. It's part of the reason why I subscribe to this forum to help me authenticate items i wish to purchase off ebay. Also as an additional practice, I look for sellers with high feedbacks, although this is not always a guarantee that the merchandise is genuine. I actually wait to receive the items I purchase before leaving feedbacks to make sure that I am completely satisfied with it. Additionally, I look for sellers who have a return policy in the event that I am not completely sold on the quality and authenticity of the item.
> 
> Thanks btw



You're welcome!  Good luck on your purchase.  You may ask for the receipt of the item they're selling. Thats one sure way you can be sure if its authentic.  I'm trying to send you a private message but looks like your status doesn't allow yet. I see some sellers including receipts on their sale at Ebay.ph


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

bittenbythebag said:


> From what I remember with my readings from several forums on longchamp that limited editions are made in france.  All my own limited editions are made in france. I had an eiffel in navy cabas i bought at duty free philippines and it was made in france. All my longchamps are limited edition and they are all made in france. I got le pliage cabas and travel bag at same duty free and they are made in china.
> 
> Maybe its better to wait for feedback of experts on this thread but expect a delay as one of the expert is on vacation. I can only say based on my own observation and collection.  Good luck and let us know too on how your issue turns out. I'm also interested to know if all LE are only made in france.


Hi, 

I've just got the seller to agree to a refund, will wait for a reply from Longchamp but after the unhelpfulness of the saleswoman am not expecting much. Somewhat puts me off to be honest as I own several Longchamp bags purchased directly from the store and all I asked was whether all Longchamp limited editions were made in France! I may be wrong and the item might be genuine but as far as I can tell there are no reports of genuine limited edition bags being made in China and after a lot of research everyone seems to say that they are only made in France.


----------



## nrrm19

bittenbythebag said:


> You're welcome!  Good luck on your purchase.  You may ask for the receipt of the item they're selling. Thats one sure way you can be sure if its authentic.  I'm trying to send you a private message but looks like your status doesn't allow yet. I see some sellers including receipts on their sale at Ebay.ph



I'll try asking them for the receipt, but most sellers would probably not want that because then the buyer would know how much the seller's profit actually is. But i'll definitely try.

yeah, it doesn't allow it yet. will you be sending a list of those who give receipts?


----------



## bittenbythebag

@nrrm19

Try cgon98 at ebay.ph selling with receipt and theres another one but i forgot ebay name. Good luck


----------



## nrrm19

bittenbythebag said:


> @nrrm19
> 
> Try cgon98 at ebay.ph selling with receipt and theres another one but i forgot ebay name. Good luck



bittenbythebag,

I will  Thanks again!

But I really hope, someone helps me in authenticating the items i posted. I's love to have those colors


----------



## bittenbythebag

Imogencabrooks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just got the seller to agree to a refund, will wait for a reply from Longchamp but after the unhelpfulness of the saleswoman am not expecting much. Somewhat puts me off to be honest as I own several Longchamp bags purchased directly from the store and all I asked was whether all Longchamp limited editions were made in France! I may be wrong and the item might be genuine but as far as I can tell there are no reports of genuine limited edition bags being made in China and after a lot of research everyone seems to say that they are only made in France.



I guess if they agreed for full refund, best you return it since there's doubt in your mind. Carrying a bag whose authenticity you doubt just brings stress. And there are fake Eiffels out there, i see lots on Ebay.  Just my gut feel, the Eiffel model should be made in France. IMO!


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

bittenbythebag said:


> I guess if they agreed for full refund, best you return it since there's doubt in your mind. Carrying a bag whose authenticity you doubt just brings stress. And there are fake Eiffels out there, i see lots on Ebay.  Just my gut feel, the Eiffel model should be made in France. IMO!


Hi,

Thanks very much for your help I sent the item back today, I just didn't want to take the risk, will just have to hope there are some left in Paris when I go in Sept/Oct!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Imogencabrooks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks very much for your help I sent the item back today, I just didn't want to take the risk, will just have to hope there are some left in Paris when I go in Sept/Oct!



Good for you sister. Post your photos at Show your Longchamp and on this thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718-2.html#post19119989


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Hi! Does this look authentic? Thanks!

Longchamp Le Pliage Graphite
Ebay seller:coffe*gal
item#160598643043
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item25646cd163#ht_7394wt_1141


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Also, this one please. Thank you so much!

Longchamp Bilberry 
Item#220793969811
Ebay seller: empirestatedeals
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item3368589c93#ht_4073wt_973

I think this is the Large size with long handles?


----------



## chef23

are items fr0m this link authentic??
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166232366746245.26352.100000784474228
(seller d0es say that the plain le pliage she's selling are made in china) 

i'm interested w/ the praline and ch0c0late c0l0rs? are their linings supp0sed t0 be khaki/black respectvly?

w0uld reely appreciate ur help! thanks!


----------



## nrrm19

HELP! My friend is in need of help in verifying the authenticity of this bag, she already bought it, but she has can return it within 3 days if its not the real thing! Thanks so much!


Btw, these were taken using her mobile phone so it maybe a bit blurry.


----------



## bittenbythebag

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Hi! Does this look authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Graphite
> Ebay seller:coffe*gal
> item#160598643043
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item25646cd163#ht_7394wt_1141



Hard to be sure. I can only see 1 picture. Maybe you can ask for clear close photos of front and bottom of flap, inside tag, zipper pull and the markings on zipper glide showing YKK and number size of zip.  Stitches along zip area and handles. 

I'm not saying this is fake. Just treating your buy like I'm buying it myself.


----------



## bittenbythebag

chef23 said:


> are items fr0m this link authentic??
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166232366746245.26352.100000784474228
> (seller d0es say that the plain le pliage she's selling are made in china)
> 
> i'm interested w/ the praline and ch0c0late c0l0rs? are their linings supp0sed t0 be khaki/black respectvly?
> 
> w0uld reely appreciate ur help! thanks!



Link is unavailable. Can't see the items.


----------



## bittenbythebag

nrrm19 said:


> HELP! My friend is in need of help in verifying the authenticity of this bag, she already bought it, but she has can return it within 3 days if its not the real thing! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Btw, these were taken using her mobile phone so it maybe a bit blurry.



Hi! For me its harder to detect a fake le pliage than limited editions. Pictures may not be enough to say it looks good (meaning possibly authentic).  Since you have the bag with you, you may look at it inch by inch. Feel the nylon, shouldn't be too thick nor too thin. Must have that substantial feel for a sturdy bag. Brand new handles must be stiff and feels crisp not pliable like new leather should (this only apply to brown leather of standard LP).  Stitches must be even, straight and lock stitch at ends must look clean where the lock stitch overlaps the stitch under making it clean and even. This is how i usually catch fakes when there are accidental stray stitches which I never see in originals. The zipper pull must have clean and distinguishable markings. YKK must be seen on both sides and the zipper size 45 at front edge protion.

If you an auth item you got from a store maybe you can compare.  Photos look ok to me but I don't know with those areas I dont see. iMO!


----------



## ladylucas94

Really impressive bag keep it up and keep positng these beautiful handbags ladylucas94


----------



## cyne

bittenbythebag said:


> Hard to be sure. I can only see 1 picture. Maybe you can ask for clear close photos of front and bottom of flap, inside tag, zipper pull and the markings on zipper glide showing YKK and number size of zip.  Stitches along zip area and handles.
> 
> I'm not saying this is fake. Just treating your buy like I'm buying it myself.


Hi, I happened to see your post.  I caution against buying from ebay things like branded bags etc, as I had a bad experience once.  I guessed I have to learn things the hard way.


----------



## nrrm19

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi! For me its harder to detect a fake le pliage than limited editions. Pictures may not be enough to say it looks good (meaning possibly authentic).  Since you have the bag with you, you may look at it inch by inch. Feel the nylon, shouldn't be too thick nor too thin. Must have that substantial feel for a sturdy bag. Brand new handles must be stiff and feels crisp not pliable like new leather should (this only apply to brown leather of standard LP).  Stitches must be even, straight and lock stitch at ends must look clean where the lock stitch overlaps the stitch under making it clean and even. This is how i usually catch fakes when there are accidental stray stitches which I never see in originals. The zipper pull must have clean and distinguishable markings. YKK must be seen on both sides and the zipper size 45 at front edge protion.
> 
> If you an auth item you got from a store maybe you can compare.  Photos look ok to me but I don't know with those areas I dont see. iMO!



bittenbythebag,

Thanks, Thanks!
I did compare it to my bag, which was bought in France. I compared both, (with regard to the stitching, leather handles, zipper, inside stitching, the tag etc.) and it held up. My only concern though, is that they're not the same style since mine is the "docs" type, so i just thought I'd verify it here. 

My friend's just worried cos she's been duped before. She bought a bag from an officemate and everything looked fine, until we saw the plastic tag inside. 

Anyway, Thanks again!


----------



## bittenbythebag

ladylucas94 said:


> Really impressive bag keep it up and keep positng these beautiful handbags ladylucas94



Hi ladylucas94!  You're referring to which bags?


----------



## bittenbythebag

cyne said:


> Hi, I happened to see your post.  I caution against buying from ebay things like branded bags etc, as I had a bad experience once.  I guessed I have to learn things the hard way.



Thanks for the word of caution.  I've been buying off Ebay for hmm 5 years. I have 1:60 bad transactions.  Ebay is a nice business place but you have to be very careful.


----------



## cyne

bittenbythebag said:


> Thanks for the word of caution.  I've been buying off Ebay for hmm 5 years. I have 1:60 bad transactions.  Ebay is a nice business place but you have to be very careful.


Really...hmm...ok, maybe I should rethink ebay again, coz after that, I just refrain from it.  Thanks for sharing your side of the story.


----------



## rx4dsoul

OH-M-G! This is driving me crazy right now! My large fuchsia 2011 and large metal both have the mark "T" on the zipper....my small LH praline DOESNT and i just noticed and im so worried coz its not from a Longchamp outlet, and also is it just me or is the horse's butt a little "high" ? other than these, everything is in place....heeelllllpppp .......


----------



## truth2011

I am new and I need to authentic a website and  bags~~~but need to wait 5 days~~sad,
can I post them here?


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> OH-M-G! This is driving me crazy right now! My large fuchsia 2011 and large metal both have the mark "T" on the zipper....my small LH praline DOESNT and i just noticed and im so worried coz its not from a Longchamp outlet, and also is it just me or is the horse's butt a little "high" ? other than these, everything is in place....heeelllllpppp .......



The first 2 photos are ok. All my Longchamps zippers even the cosmetic bags and travel bag has T at zipper area. Your 3rd and 4th photos are a bit off for me. The shape of embossed horse on front flap is too rounded. Its like the horse's flanks and rump are too plump and short. 

You know when I read your post, you made me laugh when you said your horse's butt was too high. Hahaha! I had a good laugh with that one then I checked all my own LC's.  Please check your praline again.  It may also be that your photo's shot was taken in a way that the emboss makes it look too raised.


----------



## bittenbythebag

truth2011 said:


> I am new and I need to authentic a website and  bags~~~but need to wait 5 days~~sad,
> can I post them here?



Try to see how others post their authenticity questions like the name of the site, the bag's model, the website address, etc. Just try posting, we may be able to help you out. 

Welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> The first 2 photos are ok. All my Longchamps zippers even the cosmetic bags and travel bag has T at zipper area. Your 3rd and 4th photos are a bit off for me. The shape of embossed horse on front flap is too rounded. Its like the horse's flanks and rump are too plump and short.
> 
> You know when I read your post, you made me laugh when you said your horse's butt was too high. Hahaha! I had a good laugh with that one then I checked all my own LC's.  Please check your praline again.  It may also be that your photo's shot was taken in a way that the emboss makes it look too raised.



yeah...I know what you mean, about the stamp...I know its supposed to be embossed but the one I got is reaalllyyy "embossed".... *sigh* and i already gave + feedback on ebay.ph 

such a shame....i was so hoping on getting an authentic praline online its such a pretty all-around color and you cant get one from outlets anymore 

oh well.... ( more sad faces )   .....Thank you B !


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> OH-M-G! This is driving me crazy right now! My large fuchsia 2011 and large metal both have the mark "T" on the zipper....my small LH praline DOESNT and i just noticed and im so worried coz its not from a Longchamp outlet, and also is it just me or is the horse's butt a little "high" ? other than these, everything is in place....heeelllllpppp .......



For everyone.....
Here are additional pics to remind us all why an authentic bag is expensive
 - we pay for the details that give the bag excellent quality , thus always remember that there is no shortchanging on quality 

Here are some more "suspicious" pics of a Praline Le Pliage I got from an online seller with excellent feedback compared with an authenticFuchsia ( purchased from Europe by a friend of mine ) and a Metal LM from a Longchamp outlet.

_ notice how the stamp of the horse and rider is perfectly aligned to the horizontal axis as opposed to the praline whose horse and rider look too rounded and a bit askew


----------



## rx4dsoul

_ and notice that the engraved letters on the hardware of authentic bags should be clean and smooth and shiny...not somewhat grainy as you will notice on the praline, again, its difficult to get a measure of the size of the horse and rider but those on the authentic look sleeker and slimmer.

_all these in addition to the missing "T" near the "ykk" stamp as i posted earlier

If somebody knows better....please prove me wrong and do tell me so I can stop kicking myself for wasting money and for having fallen prey to the "SALE" sign


----------



## cyne

rx4dsoul said:


> For everyone.....
> Here are additional pics to remind us all why an authentic bag is expensive
> - we pay for the details that give the bag excellent quality , thus always remember that there is no shortchanging on quality
> 
> Here are some more "suspicious" pics of a Praline Le Pliage I got from an online seller with excellent feedback compared with an authenticFuchsia ( purchased from Europe by a friend of mine ) and a Metal LM from a Longchamp outlet.
> 
> _ notice how the stamp of the horse and rider is perfectly aligned to the horizontal axis as opposed to the praline whose horse and rider look too rounded and a bit askew


rx4dsoul, I couldn't agree with you more.  Although the urge is there to get a good bargain on branded bags, there is really no short cut.  Deals that are too good to be true are often too good to be true.  In some cases, when the discount is not substantial, I'd say go to the brand's outlet and buy it.  If you going to buy a branded bag, you've got to be willing to pay the price tag.


----------



## xhaysx

Hello, I am new to purseforum and just needed help authenticating this Longchamp.
I already own a genuine Longchamp small shopper in black which I purchased from Selfridges but trying to find a rare colour, such as lilac or aqua for the summer! Basically I found this Longchamp on eBay but NEVER seen this colour before so was wondering if it was genuine?

Here is the link..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LANGCHAMP-LE-...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a66ba01ac

..the seller also has three other Longchamp bags (please see), so found it a bit dodgy he/she is selling more than one! I don't want to be caught out and own a fake one so need somebody's expertise 
Sorry for the essay!


----------



## bittenbythebag

xhaysx said:


> Hello, I am new to purseforum and just needed help authenticating this Longchamp.
> I already own a genuine Longchamp small shopper in black which I purchased from Selfridges but trying to find a rare colour, such as lilac or aqua for the summer! Basically I found this Longchamp on eBay but NEVER seen this colour before so was wondering if it was genuine?
> 
> Here is the link..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LANGCHAMP-LE-...24?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a66ba01ac
> 
> ..the seller also has three other Longchamp bags (please see), so found it a bit dodgy he/she is selling more than one! I don't want to be caught out and own a fake one so need somebody's expertise
> Sorry for the essay!



Hi! Ask seller to email you more photos. Try to back read this thread 2-3 pages back so you may have idea what signs to look out for when checking the photos. There is a color lilac S/S 2010 but the proper lilac shade cant't be seen on photos so you have to rely on the other more visible parts. Post here photos seller will send you. We'll try to help you out best way we could.


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> _ and notice that the engraved letters on the hardware of authentic bags should be clean and smooth and shiny...not somewhat grainy as you will notice on the praline, again, its difficult to get a measure of the size of the horse and rider but those on the authentic look sleeker and slimmer.
> 
> _all these in addition to the missing "T" near the "ykk" stamp as i posted earlier
> 
> If somebody knows better....please prove me wrong and do tell me so I can stop kicking myself for wasting money and for having fallen prey to the "SALE" sign



I feel you girl. I also sell and buy at Ebay.ph and I may have a faint notion who you got it from. Here's a hint, go to Female Network and go to Girl Talkers Longchamp thread. These girls are Longchamp lovers in Manila. You check list of Ebay sellers they have that sells mix of authentics and fakes. 

By the way, do you mind saying ebay ID of seller you got the praline from?  For everybody's benefit.  I think purse forum also has guidelines on reporting Ebay fraud items. Please check.  Try to contact seller and see what she has to say about it. You may still notify Ebay.ph about. Seller may be all nice and accommodating but this fraud must be stopped one way or another. 

I hate fakers! Grrr.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cyne said:


> rx4dsoul, I couldn't agree with you more.  Although the urge is there to get a good bargain on branded bags, there is really no short cut.  Deals that are too good to be true are often too good to be true.  In some cases, when the discount is not substantial, I'd say go to the brand's outlet and buy it.  If you going to buy a branded bag, you've got to be willing to pay the price tag.


Cyne, you are so right.....
   Red flag - a cheap but " new and authentic item "....i should have have thought better when i saw  the $67 price tag for a small long handle pliage, especially since the seller had same items on auction starting at $1 and going out at $50... 
On the bright side, I now have a reason to go and get one from the outlet, the SA just texted me a few days ago they had some new stocks in ( another red flag - I asked the SA for a praline and she said that it was already a discontinued color so I hunted on ebay instead, and by so ignoring her advice, got myself slapped with a very good replica huhuhu.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dinsquared said:


> Hi, Please authenticate my Longchamp. Bought this on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160588230287#ht_3946wt_902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 Hi dinsquared....I was taking a look at your photos and I noticed that there are some similarities in your bag and mine. we didnt get it from the same seller  though but ive been having authenticity issues with my bag such as 1. no "T" on the base of the zipper near the "YKK"  2. the horse and rider stamp looks askew not so well aligned to the horizontal plane 3. horse looks plumper and a bit shorter.... please check my posts on page 136 and 137 of this thread. also try asking member bittenbythebag she has a lot of authentic items she might be able to help you out..


----------



## hf1010

I really want to purchase my first longchamp bag, but I wanted to check and make sure that this one was authentic. I read an article about fake longchamps and this one seems to be authentic. I'm no expert though, so I wanted to check with you guys!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-B..._Handbags&hash=item3a66ecb7b4#ht_14391wt_1540

Thank you so much!


----------



## bittenbythebag

hf1010 said:


> I really want to purchase my first longchamp bag, but I wanted to check and make sure that this one was authentic. I read an article about fake longchamps and this one seems to be authentic. I'm no expert though, so I wanted to check with you guys!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Longchamp-B..._Handbags&hash=item3a66ecb7b4#ht_14391wt_1540
> 
> Thank you so much!



Though it looks correct in most aspects I have some issues with stitches on the bottom of left front handle. Lock stitch looks blended and not distinctly separate. Also theres a stray stitch on zip area near right side of front handle. 

Maybe you can ask more photos of zipper pull and tag inside before you put your bid. Remember when in doubt, don't.  Also, please ask to make the clearest of photos so when we zoom in, details will still be clear.


----------



## bubula

Hi,

This bag is back on ebay. Can you please authenticate. (maybe seller took it off to relist at cheaper price)
Listing: New Auth Prada Leather Dr. Bag Satchel Handbag Sale 1K
Item No. 380331004402
Seller: gitasan

Thank you so Much!!

You ladies do such a service and I really appreciate it.

Bubula
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bonnie07

Hello!  Can you help authenticate this bag? 

Thanks! 

http://longchampdemanille.multiply.c..._in_Navy_Blue#


----------



## bittenbythebag

bubula said:


> Hi,
> 
> This bag is back on ebay. Can you please authenticate. (maybe seller took it off to relist at cheaper price)
> Listing: New Auth Prada Leather Dr. Bag Satchel Handbag Sale 1K
> Item No. 380331004402
> Seller: gitasan
> 
> Thank you so Much!!
> 
> You ladies do such a service and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Bubula
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi Bubula!

From your description, the item you need authenticated is a Prada bag. You may try to locate the thread for Authenticating Prada bags. This is a thread for Longchamp. The ladies there are more versed on that brand.  I also tried connecting to your link but link is no longer valid. Good luck!


----------



## bittenbythebag

bonnie07 said:


> Hello!  Can you help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://longchampdemanille.multiply.c..._in_Navy_Blue#



Your link can't open. However, this is a reputable seller in Manila although their prices are on the high side. They are open for pre-orders of the fall/winter 2011 collection.  Good luck!


----------



## SheilaJ

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. I recently purchased a Louis Vuitton bag from eBay but I fear it is a fake. Can anybody authenticate this for me? The date code is SP0015, it is a Louis Vuitton Saleya PM Damier Azul Handbag. 

I'd really appreciate any help.

Thank you


----------



## SheilaJ

The eBay item number is 190534212218

Thanks!!


----------



## babee

Please help me authenticate the ff LC le pliage plain medium totes... (sellers says its made in china)  are the lining supp0sd 2 be that color for praline (khaki lining) and chocolate (black lining).  

please advise b4 i purchase. thanks a lot!!


----------



## babee

addtl pics....
I'm new t this site and i need ur help..


----------



## bittenbythebag

SheilaJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I recently purchased a Louis Vuitton bag from eBay but I fear it is a fake. Can anybody authenticate this for me? The date code is SP0015, it is a Louis Vuitton Saleya PM Damier Azul Handbag.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help.
> 
> Thank you



Hi SheilaJ!  There is an LV authenticate thread here in Purse forum. Please use your search option. Good luck!


----------



## bittenbythebag

babee said:


> Please help me authenticate the ff LC le pliage plain medium totes... (sellers says its made in china)  are the lining supp0sd 2 be that color for praline (khaki lining) and chocolate (black lining).
> 
> please advise b4 i purchase. thanks a lot!!



Babee, the zipper pull on third photo looks off. At first look it seems ok but when compared to zipper of authentic bags, diffence shows. The tail on your photo is longer and i checked all gold zips of main doesnt look like yours. So in my opinion the bag on third photo is not good. Other photos are not clear enough for me to check authenticity


----------



## cyne

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi SheilaJ!  There is an LV authenticate thread here in Purse forum. Please use your search option. Good luck!


If you pay anything like a few hundred bucks, it's fake darling.  If you really want to own an LV, go the a proper LV boutique.  Don't waste your time buying online.


----------



## ladylucas94

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


Not to familiar with the name yet but my eye is telling me its fake. Be careful people will tell its real when its not. Overall the bag different


----------



## ladylucas94

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi SheilaJ!  There is an LV authenticate thread here in Purse forum. Please use your search option. Good luck!


Its fake look at the zipper its off sequuence the lining texture wrong sorry this in my opion is fake.


----------



## bittenbythebag

@ladylucas94

Please be reminded that this is a Longchamp Authentication thread and not the Louis Vuitton Authentication thread.  It is only proper to redirect queries to the correct forum where the real experts for the specific brand can assist members.  Also, if you have your own opinion regarding the matter, you quote the member directly.  I am just putting order to this thread and not create confusion. 

@cyne
Authenticity questions have to be answered to help members and IMO some looks off but I can't say outright if fake if info or details are incomplete. But I see there is also a need to remind buyers (which you do) the wisdom in buying from actual Longchamp stores.


----------



## RolyPolyWoly

Hello! Can you please help authenticate this bag? The zipper is my main area of concern...this one looks dramatically different, but perhaps it is a vintage bag trait?

Item: Vintage Longchamp Black Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 140508923622
Seller: 5246lando
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Longchamp-Black-Leather-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/140508923622#ht_19907wt_1139

Thanks so much!


----------



## bittenbythebag

RolyPolyWoly said:


> Hello! Can you please help authenticate this bag? The zipper is my main area of concern...this one looks dramatically different, but perhaps it is a vintage bag trait?
> 
> Item: Vintage Longchamp Black Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 140508923622
> Seller: 5246lando
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Longchamp-Black-Leather-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/140508923622#ht_19907wt_1139
> 
> Thanks so much!



Please wait for Longchamp vintage experts. I'm more familiar with Le Pliage only.


----------



## hoppus37

Hello! Can you please take a look at this for me? 
Item Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Bag 
Number: 180679089899
Seller:zjpatrick0
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2a11501eeb#ht_2953wt_1141


TIA!!


----------



## cyne

hoppus37 said:


> Hello! Can you please take a look at this for me?
> Item Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Bag
> Number: 180679089899
> Seller:zjpatrick0
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2a11501eeb#ht_2953wt_1141
> 
> 
> TIA!!


Very poor photo quality.  I wonder if the seller does this on purpose.


----------



## jash1a

Item: NWT 2001 ROBERTA di CAMERINO Shoulder Clutch Hand Bag 
Listing: 280690881227
Seller: *baybeth* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280690881227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Looks good to me...please confirm and thank you!


----------



## bittenbythebag

hoppus37 said:


> Hello! Can you please take a look at this for me?
> Item Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Bag
> Number: 180679089899
> Seller:zjpatrick0
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2a11501eeb#ht_2953wt_1141
> 
> 
> TIA!!



The Longchamp Tour Eiffel le pliage only came out in the following colors:

Navy with white print
Paper (very pale beige; cream) with white print
White with black print
Black with white print
Black with gold print (limited edition; well Eiffel is LE itself)

Bag on photo looks lilac.


----------



## bittenbythebag

jash1a said:


> Item: NWT 2001 ROBERTA di CAMERINO Shoulder Clutch Hand Bag
> Listing: 280690881227
> Seller: *baybeth*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280690881227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Looks good to me...please confirm and thank you!



Jash1a,

Please check proper forum to post your query.


----------



## fiadone

Hello everyone
I have doubts about a Longchamp pliage with 1623 navy/white i bought on ebay France this week.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330572604991&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The tag mentions :

Made in France
0679620
NCM  PAC/02
1623408006
and usual drawings about washing, ironing, etc ...

I'm afraid it could be a fake !

Can you help me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ballet_russe

fiadone said:


> Hello everyone
> I have doubts about a Longchamp pliage with 1623 navy/white i bought on ebay France this week.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330572604991&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I'm afraid it could be a fake !
> 
> Can you help me ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



looks fine to me


----------



## ballet_russe

bittenbythebag said:


> Ballet_ruse may give more inputs here.



Longchamp changes colours two times each year.  It will be impossible to list them all! 

sorry I cannot be much on the tPF much these days.


----------



## ballet_russe

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 1425392
> 
> 
> Good luck and hope this helps



*rx4dsoul*, I appreciate your effort and your nice guide!  I know you try to be helpful, but please all remember that *counterfeiters also read the Internet for tips on authenticity.*  Your guide helps honest tPF ladies but it can also help counterfeiters improve their merchandise!

You will notice, that CHLongchamp and I do not give tips for proving authenticity for this reason, same as authenticators on other threads..


----------



## ballet_russe

RolyPolyWoly said:


> Hello! Can you please help authenticate this bag? The zipper is my main area of concern...this one looks dramatically different, but perhaps it is a vintage bag trait?
> 
> Item: Vintage Longchamp Black Leather Medium Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 140508923622
> Seller: 5246lando
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Longcha...um-Shoulder-Bag-/140508923622#ht_19907wt_1139
> 
> Thanks so much!



this is authentic


----------



## ballet_russe

rx4dsoul said:


> OH-M-G! This is driving me crazy right now! *****REMOVED******  other than these, everything is in place....heeelllllpppp .......



where did you buy the bag?  in general if you want authentication, please also post the link and the name of the seller.

if a bag is questionable, then we should post the seller info so other tPF members can beware.


----------



## Swanky

I'll remove the photos and other off topic content.  This thread is for authenticity questions only please, but we also try to be careful not to educate scammers on how to make a "better" counterfeit.


----------



## ballet_russe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll remove the photos and other off topic content.  This thread is for authenticity questions only please, but we also try to be careful not to educate scammers on how to make a "better" counterfeit.



thank you Swanky


----------



## bittenbythebag

fiadone said:


> Hello everyone
> I have doubts about a Longchamp pliage with 1623 navy/white i bought on ebay France this week.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330572604991&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I'm afraid it could be a fake !
> Can you help me ?
> Thanks in advance



Looks ok to me. I have this in 2605 in color gris/grey and white print. It's pretty and the numbers break the monotony of a solid color.


----------



## bittenbythebag

ballet_russe said:


> Longchamp changes colours two times each year.  It will be impossible to list them all!
> 
> sorry I cannot be much on the tPF much these days.



Hi ballet_ruse!  Glad you dropped by. Scammer's items are getting better and better. And the line between the fake and the real gets thinner.  At first glance it looks ok even some details are a match but you have to see all details of the whole picture to give a sound opinion, thereby getting harder to say if auth or not just right off the bat. 

By the way, is there a chance you can update pictures you posted of your collection. It no longer appears on the other thread and it looks like you have a lot of limited editions i adore.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ballet_russe said:


> *rx4dsoul*, I appreciate your effort and your nice guide!  I know you try to be helpful, but please all remember that *counterfeiters also read the Internet for tips on authenticity.*  Your guide helps honest tPF ladies but it can also help counterfeiters improve their merchandise!
> 
> You will notice, that CHLongchamp and I do not give tips for proving authenticity for this reason, same as authenticators on other threads..



Okay, thank you for the heads-up ballet_russe  oh, by the way i placed the same post in Show Your Longchamp thread....kindly please just remove it for me or show me how....


----------



## Sissi2010

Hello, Can you please help authenticate this bag? 

Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP SHOULDER BAG MADE IN FRANCE
Listing number: 120735380793
Seller: reto*50
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c63b539#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks so much!


----------



## ballet_russe

Sissi2010 said:


> Hello, Can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP SHOULDER BAG MADE IN FRANCE
> Listing number: 120735380793
> Seller: reto*50
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LONGC...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c63b539#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks so much!



authentic. Name of the line is "Spot"


----------



## briwya

Hi all! I am new to this site! I have also recently discovered a love for Le Pliage bags! I created an e-bay account recently to try and find a Longchamp Le Pliage bag for cheaper than the usual $145. Being new to e-bay I have a hard time making bids because I am not sure what is authentic and what is not. I would love to buy a lavender Le Pliage and found one on e-bay today. If anyone could authenticate it for me I would be so gracious! Thank you all!

Brittanni

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494334_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494477_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494552_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494604_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494519_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403494654_tp.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403496979_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/3/2/7/6/6/3/webimg/403497027_o.jpg


----------



## ballet_russe

briwya said:


> Hi all! I am new to this site! I have also recently discovered a love for Le Pliage bags! I created an e-bay account recently to try and find a Longchamp Le Pliage bag for cheaper than the usual $145. Being new to e-bay I have a hard time making bids because I am not sure what is authentic and what is not. I would love to buy a lavender Le Pliage and found one on e-bay today. If anyone could authenticate it for me I would be so gracious! Thank you all!
> 
> Brittanni



seller name and link to auction? something about this concerns me.


----------



## briwya

ballet_russe said:


> seller name and link to auction? something about this concerns me.



here's the link to the auction!

They also have another le pliage up for auction. Same style, different color. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160603009100&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1704&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_7414wt_1141

Brittanni


----------



## ballet_russe

briwya said:


> here's the link to the auction!
> 
> They also have another le pliage up for auction. Same style, different color.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160603009100&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1704&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_7414wt_1141
> 
> Brittanni



I have strong suspicions these bags are not authentic or were not legitimately obtained. *CH* may be able to give the 2nd opinion when she returns from holiday.


----------



## ladolcevita*

Hi, 

Would greatly appreciate if someone could verify these bags:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2264wt_1163

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...955110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_722wt_1141


----------



## ballet_russe

ladolcevita* said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if someone could verify these bags:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2264wt_1163



better photos are needed



> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...955110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_722wt_1141



there is original photos, so how can you possible tell what you are getting? This seems a red flag to me.  Seller reuses stock photos that are not for the correct bag. 

better photos are needed


----------



## bittenbythebag

briwya said:


> here's the link to the auction!
> 
> They also have another le pliage up for auction. Same style, different color.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160603009100&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1704&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_7414wt_1141
> 
> Brittanni



I concur with ballet_ruse, it looks suspicious.  Some details look off.


----------



## bittenbythebag

ladolcevita* said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if someone could verify these bags:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67870&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2264wt_1163
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...955110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_722wt_1141



When buying items online, its SOP to get actual photos of item sold. Do not rely on obviously stock photos.


----------



## Reennaa

hi, is this longchamp authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BC-Longchamp-Le-...Domain_211&hash=item2a115b31b4#ht_1597wt_1141


----------



## lepasion

Hi can u authenticate this:

ITEM: Longchamp Large Le Pliage Petal 
ITEM NO: 120737157356
Seller: valottiern
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/NEW-Longchamp-LM...Domain_211&hash=item1c1c7ed0ec#ht_3297wt_1139

Is this really Limited? Whr Longchamp boutique can i possibly get this? And anyone knows the price?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bittenbythebag

Reennaa said:


> hi, is this longchamp authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BC-Longchamp-Le-...Domain_211&hash=item2a115b31b4#ht_1597wt_1141



Pictures not too close for scrutinizing details.  But based on price, too good to be true. Other merchandise's price also questionable.  

For me, not a safe buy.


----------



## bittenbythebag

lepasion said:


> Hi can u authenticate this:
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Large Le Pliage Petal
> ITEM NO: 120737157356
> Seller: valottiern
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/NEW-Longchamp-LM...Domain_211&hash=item1c1c7ed0ec#ht_3297wt_1139
> 
> Is this really Limited? Whr Longchamp boutique can i possibly get this? And anyone knows the price?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks ok.


----------



## lepasion

bittenbythebag said:


> Looks ok.




Thank you so much for the help. I can now sleep tight LOL


----------



## ballet_russe

lepasion said:


> Hi can u authenticate this:
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Large Le Pliage Petal
> ITEM NO: 120737157356
> Seller: valottiern
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/NEW-Longchamp-LM...Domain_211&hash=item1c1c7ed0ec#ht_3297wt_1139
> 
> Is this really Limited? Whr Longchamp boutique can i possibly get this? And anyone knows the price?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I believe is was an exclusive at SOGO department store in Hong Kong. I do not remember the price. It goes with the Darshan collection.


----------



## Reennaa

bittenbythebag said:


> Pictures not too close for scrutinizing details.  But based on price, too good to be true. Other merchandise's price also questionable.
> 
> For me, not a safe buy.



Thanks so much!


----------



## lepasion

ballet_russe said:


> I believe is was an exclusive at SOGO department store in Hong Kong. I do not remember the price. It goes with the Darshan collection.



Thanks ballet_russe & bittenbythebag

I more question, is the pocket located on the back side behind leather flap???

Thanks again....


----------



## bittenbythebag

lepasion said:


> Thanks ballet_russe & bittenbythebag
> 
> I more question, is the pocket located on the back side behind leather flap???
> 
> Thanks again....



Looks like this model has the inner pocket located at the back of the bag.


----------



## lepasion

bittenbythebag said:


> Looks like this model has the inner pocket located at the back of the bag.



Just like ARbre RIGHT? Ok thanks again bittenbythebag


----------



## ballet_russe

lepasion said:


> Just like ARbre RIGHT? Ok thanks again bittenbythebag



your bag is authentic, lepasion.  This thread is NOT for discussion of  details of bags.


----------



## lepasion

ballet_russe said:


> your bag is authentic, lepasion.  This thread is NOT for discussion of  details of bags.



Ooops sori ballet_russe:shame:, just counterchecking coz the pockets of some of my le pliage's are on the other side .... Im basically new to LCs. 

Will just read more of LC thread.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pinkybagz

lepasion said:


> Hi can u authenticate this:
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Large Le Pliage Petal
> ITEM NO: 120737157356
> Seller: valottiern
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/NEW-Longchamp-LM...Domain_211&hash=item1c1c7ed0ec#ht_3297wt_1139
> 
> Is this really Limited? Whr Longchamp boutique can i possibly get this? And anyone knows the price?
> 
> Thanks in advance



yes this is a limited edition only in Hong Kong.  You can check it at SOGO. Price for Short Handle HKD 1,100 and for Long Handle it's HKD 1,250


----------



## prettySoLeiL

bittenbythebag said:


> Link is unavailable. Can't see the items.





chef23 said:


> are items fr0m this link authentic??
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166232366746245.26352.100000784474228
> (seller d0es say that the plain le pliage she's selling are made in china)
> 
> i'm interested w/ the praline and ch0c0late c0l0rs? are their linings supp0sed t0 be khaki/black respectvly?
> 
> w0uld reely appreciate ur help! thanks!



i bought an arbre de vie from her. too bad it was glaringly fake. she refunded me immediately. perhaps she knew it was really fake. =) u can then on have a hint whether she has the guts to sell a knock-off or not.


----------



## bittenbythebag

prettySoLeiL said:


> i bought an arbre de vie from her. too bad it was glaringly fake. she refunded me immediately. perhaps she knew it was really fake. =) u can then on have a hint whether she has the guts to sell a knock-off or not.



If you are sure item you bought is fake, please report to Ebay and spare other would be buyers. Let's make our Ebay.ph a better trading place. I am reporting all bags I see as fake.  Please do your share. Thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

*LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME*
Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report to ebay. TIA!

stacyguan2010
calvin769394
akellyquigley
kingfei9007
couturewarehouse
hjcshbjdadaxiaoxiao 
jianqiaozhixing
jinchan2011
theprepsternyc
junde82 
alg215 
bonodio
novocelic02
onelittlenugget
equesmmx 

There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable/illegal/counterfeit items. Please search the thread and ask if you are unsure!


----------



## Sueshi

I'm a newbie on Longhchamp. Is this authentic? Thank you.


----------



## ballet_russe

where did you buy this?
inside tag please?

*ALL PEOPLE WHO WANT AUTHENTICATION: please tell us where you bought the item!  And link for the auction, if it is applicable.*



Sueshi said:


> I'm a newbie on Longhchamp. Is this authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Sueshi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Pliag...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb91bf675#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ballet_russe

^ authentic


----------



## bittenbythebag

For those requiring authentication on Longchamp items, please follow the format below.  Detailed pictures and active links are needed for faster response.  This is an authentication thread and resident experts will only reply if your item is the genuine article or not based on their extensive experience on the brand.  They may give some information about the model/description but not reveal reasons for the answer to protect the site from scammers fishing for details.  If you are the seller and you contest the answer, please PM the resident expert who gave the opinion. 

Item description:
Seller:
Link to site:
Link or post pictures:


----------



## prettySoLeiL

bittenbythebag said:


> If you are sure item you bought is fake, please report to Ebay and spare other would be buyers. Let's make our Ebay.ph a better trading place. I am reporting all bags I see as fake.  Please do your share. Thanks!



her site is from facebook not from ebay. if il encounter someone on ebay who sells fake, il report her/him right away. dont worry


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi Ballet_ruse!  Can you please check this for me?  I'm not familiar with the style but i saw the bilberry IRL and its pretty.  Is the color name bilberry for the purple?  When did this come out?  Season and year?  It looks ok to me but seller said she has not plastic with the sticker codes on it, she only has it for the rouge.  Opinions please!  TIA!!

Item description:  Longchamp LM Nylon medium
Seller: evane1973
Link to site:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230636895853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Link or post pictures:  
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/06a075d9.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/882e5f5d.jpg
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/7ae3a52f.jpg


----------



## lepasion

pinkybagz said:


> yes this is a limited edition only in Hong Kong.  You can check it at SOGO. Price for Short Handle HKD 1,100 and for Long Handle it's HKD 1,250



Thank u so much for the price info.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

They are real! 



bittenbythebag said:


> Hi Ballet_ruse!  Can you please check this for me?  I'm not familiar with the style but i saw the bilberry IRL and its pretty.  Is the color name bilberry for the purple?  When did this come out?  Season and year?  It looks ok to me but seller said she has not plastic with the sticker codes on it, she only has it for the rouge.  Opinions please!  TIA!!
> 
> Item description:  Longchamp LM Nylon medium
> Seller: evane1973
> Link to site:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230636895853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Link or post pictures:
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/06a075d9.jpg
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/882e5f5d.jpg
> http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd298/bittenbythebug/7ae3a52f.jpg


----------



## lepasion

Hi, can u pls check this if authentic:

ITEM: Le pliage eiffel tower large LH
NO: 260805913373
Seller: e.pick.and.shop 
Link:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4029wt_1139

Let me know if pics r not sufficient.

TIA


----------



## bittenbythebag

lepasion said:


> Hi, can u pls check this if authentic:
> 
> ITEM: Le pliage eiffel tower large LH
> NO: 260805913373
> Seller: e.pick.and.shop
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4029wt_1139
> 
> Let me know if pics r not sufficient.
> 
> TIA



IMO, based on the pics posted, not authentic.


----------



## bittenbythebag

CH<3Longchamp said:


> They are real!



Thank you!  You're back!  Hope you had a nice vacation!


----------



## lepasion

bittenbythebag said:


> IMO, based on the pics posted, not authentic.



Thanks bittenbythebag!

At 1st look, im doubtful already. My friend jst wanted this color and style so just to be sure i posted it here.

Thanks again for ur help


----------



## pmin317

I agree, this item is likely fake since it has a differnet zipperpull than most authentic longchamos, check with addy or lee just to be sure.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Ask for a clear picture of the front flap and the plastic tag inside of the bag. 



lepasion said:


> Hi, can u pls check this if authentic:
> 
> ITEM: Le pliage eiffel tower large LH
> NO: 260805913373
> Seller: e.pick.and.shop
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...13373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4029wt_1139
> 
> Let me know if pics r not sufficient.
> 
> TIA


----------



## dinsquared

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi dinsquared....I was taking a look at your photos and I noticed that there are some similarities in your bag and mine. we didnt get it from the same seller  though but ive been having authenticity issues with my bag such as 1. no "T" on the base of the zipper near the "YKK"  2. the horse and rider stamp looks askew not so well aligned to the horizontal plane 3. horse looks plumper and a bit shorter.... please check my posts on page 136 and 137 of this thread. also try asking member bittenbythebag she has a lot of authentic items she might be able to help you out..



hey there. I already had my bag authenticated here and the one I got is a genuine one.  I already saw the pictures that you posted and I would love to see more of it. i.e the flap, the button inside etc


----------



## shopinista

Item description:	
LONGCHAMP PARIS LES PLIAGES SLATE NYLON SHOPPER TOTE
Seller:  purse-ology
Link to site:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170658178246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Link or post pictures: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ts=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 (these same pictures are in the ebay item description) Thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

shopinista said:


> Item description:
> LONGCHAMP PARIS LES PLIAGES SLATE NYLON SHOPPER TOTE
> Seller:  purse-ology
> Link to site:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170658178246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Link or post pictures: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ts=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 (these same pictures are in the ebay item description) Thanks!



Looks ok to me. This is from the old style le pliage i think sometime 2005-06 or older. I have an LC from this year but not with me now so can't exactly determine point by point to give you a sure answer of yes. Please wait for other experts.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



shopinista said:


> Item description:
> LONGCHAMP PARIS LES PLIAGES SLATE NYLON SHOPPER TOTE
> Seller:  purse-ology
> Link to site:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170658178246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Link or post pictures: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ts=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 (these same pictures are in the ebay item description) Thanks!


----------



## kitkat1911

Hi all, could you please authenticate this for me?  

Item description: New Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Bag beige
Seller:beach789
Link to site: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-L...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb9526a45

Also...its listed as beige, but other pictures I've seen of beige is lighter. Could this color be praline? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bittenbythebag

kitkat1911 said:


> Hi all, could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item description: New Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Bag beige
> Seller:beach789
> Link to site: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-L...877?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb9526a45
> 
> Also...its listed as beige, but other pictures I've seen of beige is lighter. Could this color be praline?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please be aware that seller is still untested with just 1 feedback score from an ebayer with same low score. Authenticating an item also includes seller details. Moreover, seller cannot properly provide proper description/name of own item like color and model name. I wouldn't want to encourage buying from such sellers.


----------



## Friendscorner

Hi! Please help me out with this item. Thanks!

Item description:  Longchamp Handbag Orange - Genuine
Seller:  du1fwn
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320717281600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922

Seller said she bought this from HK Ocean Central together with her Bilberry Badges. When was this model release, what year and season? Thank you!


----------



## Friendscorner

I have additional photos of the bag as sent by seller

http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/thefriendscorner/photo2.jpg
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/thefriendscorner/photo.jpg
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/thefriendscorner/photo4.jpg
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/thefriendscorner/photo3.jpg

Please help.  Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dinsquared said:


> hey there. I already had my bag authenticated here and the one I got is a genuine one.  I already saw the pictures that you posted and I would love to see more of it. i.e the flap, the button inside etc



HI dinsquared...im glad yours turned out to be authentic... mine wasnt and i already returned it to the seller who offered to refund. the button inside was ok. pictures were removed per moderator's edict coz discussion of details are not allowed here.


----------



## preston234

rx4dsoul said:


> HI dinsquared...im glad yours turned out to be authentic... mine wasnt and i already returned it to the seller who offered to refund. the button inside was ok. pictures were removed per moderator's edict coz discussion of details are not allowed here.


Hi ive just joined this site. I would like to ask you experts if modaqueen.com sells genuine Prada bags?
Many Thanks
Preston234


----------



## bittenbythebag

preston234 said:


> Hi ive just joined this site. I would like to ask you experts if modaqueen.com sells genuine Prada bags?
> Many Thanks
> Preston234



Please direct your queries to this proper thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-374080.html


----------



## longchampreal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190546722438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Real or fake? I've never seen the color before. It's a little wrinkly as well


----------



## bittenbythebag

longchampreal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190546722438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Real or fake? I've never seen the color before. It's a little wrinkly as well



Looks good.  You can ask for close up photos of zipper pull to be extra sure.  It's a large long handle in grape or raisin (i think, photos doesn't show well the color).  Wrinkles will smoothen out once you start using it stretching the nylon. Ask also if seller sees bubbles on body. Bubbles can look like wrinkles from afar.


----------



## kdnance09

I am in love with these bags and I am debating saving about 40 dollars and just buying them from Longchamp or online. I was wondering if someone would give these and look and let me know if they are authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...354825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260807451832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I looked at the how to tell a fake tips and I still am just not sure. 

THANKS!


----------



## lavendartea

longchampreal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190546722438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Real or fake? I've never seen the color before. It's a little wrinkly as well



the tag looks a little suspicious. the tag SHOULD say "1899" in the beginning. 

the tag also looks different than the one in my bag and i bought mine at saks.


----------



## lavendartea

kdnance09 said:


> I am in love with these bags and I am debating saving about 40 dollars and just buying them from Longchamp or online. I was wondering if someone would give these and look and let me know if they are authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...354825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260807451832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I looked at the how to tell a fake tips and I still am just not sure.
> 
> THANKS!



they both look fake to me. the 2nd seller seems kind of defensive when people leave him negative feedback and his/her only defense seems to be that the buyer is lacking in knowledge of the current season's style (which i think is a poor excuse to try to pass off a fake as a real - but just my two cents ):

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365


----------



## ballet_russe

lavendartea said:


> the tag looks a little suspicious. the tag SHOULD say "1899" in the beginning.



you are *incorrect*.

please do not "authenticate"  if you are unsure or not an expert. TIA


----------



## ballet_russe

kdnance09 said:


> I am in love with these bags and I am debating saving about 40 dollars and just buying them from Longchamp or online. I was wondering if someone would give these and look and let me know if they are authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...354825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1078
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260807451832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I looked at the how to tell a fake tips and I still am just not sure.
> 
> THANKS!



it is a huge red flag that the pictures are edited, so the details of the bag do not show. i would stay far away!


----------



## Friendscorner

Hi Experts! 

I have bag for authentication at nos. 2129 and 2130. 

Please help. I love the orange.


----------



## longchampreal

what's nos. 2129 and 2130?


----------



## *babyblue*

Please help me authenticate this bag. I was told all limited edition Longchamp is Made in France but ironically this has the Eiffel Tower on it but Made in China 

Item Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE Eiffel Tower Bag Lavender NEW
Item Number: 180681385626
Seller ID: ikeamix
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123#ht_707wt_1139

Additional photos attached. Thanks so much!


----------



## bittenbythebag

*babyblue* said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. I was told all limited edition Longchamp is Made in France but ironically this has the Eiffel Tower on it but Made in China
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE Eiffel Tower Bag Lavender NEW
> Item Number: 180681385626
> Seller ID: ikeamix
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123#ht_707wt_1139
> 
> Additional photos attached. Thanks so much!



As per my readings, Eiffel was only released in navy, paper, white, black and graphite.  And Eiffel is Made in France.


----------



## bittenbythebag

longchampreal said:


> what's nos. 2129 and 2130?



Member meant post nos. 2129 and 2130 of this thread.  Unfortunately, I am not familiar with the color although the rest looks ok.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's a fake!




*babyblue* said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. I was told all limited edition Longchamp is Made in France but ironically this has the Eiffel Tower on it but Made in China
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE Eiffel Tower Bag Lavender NEW
> Item Number: 180681385626
> Seller ID: ikeamix
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123#ht_707wt_1139
> 
> Additional photos attached. Thanks so much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




Friendscorner said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> I have bag for authentication at nos. 2129 and 2130.
> 
> Please help. I love the orange.


----------



## *babyblue*

Thank you very much! Do you know a forum to ask member to help report this auction? 



CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's a fake!


----------



## *babyblue*

Thank you for your help! 



bittenbythebag said:


> As per my readings, Eiffel was only released in navy, paper, white, black and graphite.  And Eiffel is Made in France.


----------



## nrrm19

Hi, hi! I need expert opinion. What do you think of this bag? Thanks, thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

*babyblue* said:


> Thank you for your help!



 Ebay has guidelines on how to report counterfeit items. You may check at Help or Community option at rightmost top corner. If you haven't paid for item yet, you may not send payment since item is misrepresented. Just report to Ebay and give negative feedback to seller so others buyers would be aware.


----------



## bittenbythebag

nrrm19 said:


> Hi, hi! I need expert opinion. What do you think of this bag? Thanks, thanks!



Please copy posting form to assist authenticators.  If this is sold online, please include link. Pictures alone are not enough. Also your pictures are blurry when opened and enlarged. Hard to scrutinize details. Repost with links to higher res photos.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If the bag is black, then it's a fake.



nrrm19 said:


> Hi, hi! I need expert opinion. What do you think of this bag? Thanks, thanks!


----------



## nrrm19

CH<3Longchamp said:


> If the bag is black, then it's a fake.



It's actually bilberry


----------



## nrrm19

bittenbythebag said:


> Please copy posting form to assist authenticators.  If this is sold online, please include link. Pictures alone are not enough. Also your pictures are blurry when opened and enlarged. Hard to scrutinize details. Repost with links to higher res photos.



Will do


----------



## nrrm19

Here you go:

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry Medium Short Handle
Item Number: 360371447081
Seller ID: mrk_129
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360371447081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1675wt_905


----------



## bittenbythebag

nrrm19 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry Medium Short Handle
> Item Number: 360371447081
> Seller ID: mrk_129
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360371447081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1675wt_905



Hi! I'm having second thoughts on other le pliage of this seller. I say stay away. If you like bilberry MSH, there's some at ebay.ph sold by reputable sellers at a bit higher cost. That difference is reasonable if you want a sure original Longchamp. PM me if you want names of reputable sellers with bilberry.


----------



## *babyblue*

I noticed that getting help from members here to report the item (for Balenciaga, I saw auction got pulled down by eBay immediate) yield faster result than eBay (and PayPal) as they sometime require store's opinion in writing. What store will get in the middle of a dispute  The seller (from UK) guarantee authenticity or money back and she said the bag was bought at duty free store at Singapore airport  Teach me a lesson. Well, Longchamp SF store is having summer sales, retail therapy always help! Thanks so much for your time...too 



bittenbythebag said:


> Ebay has guidelines on how to report counterfeit items. You may check at Help or Community option at rightmost top corner. If you haven't paid for item yet, you may not send payment since item is misrepresented. Just report to Ebay and give negative feedback to seller so others buyers would be aware.


----------



## Friendscorner

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you for your response!


----------



## nrrm19

Thanks!


----------



## lavendartea

ballet_russe said:


> you are *incorrect*.
> 
> please do not "authenticate"  if you are unsure or not an expert. TIA



no need to be rude or condescending. i have the right to post my opinion about bags regardless of whether it makes you uncomfortable. we'll let the mods take care of regulating the forum because i believe that is their purpose, not yours.

  i may not have as many posts as you do but that doesn't make me any less of an "expert" which is such an arbitrary term. do you also realize even experts disagree on things from time to time?

the le pliage large bags with the longer straps usually have 1899 in the tag from my experience from owning several of these bags that i've purchased at reputable department stores. this same info has also been published in most authentication guides. i was merely pointing out the discrepancy. obviously i neither dedicate tons of time researching these bags nor would i like to.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi...will it be okay if i post an item for "authentication" ? I have already figured out it was a replica and already returned it to the seller who gave me a refund,  before i had a chance to have if officially authenticated here, so that the experts can "declare" it as "fake" and give everybody a heads-up on how good the replicas are getting to be nowadays. It will be a good learning experience for everyone. Photos of the item only i promise...details won't be discussed. and only if forum members agree. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bittenbythebag

lavendartea said:


> no need to be rude or condescending. i have the right to post my opinion about bags regardless of whether it makes you uncomfortable. we'll let the mods take care of regulating the forum because i believe that is their purpose, not yours.
> 
> i may not have as many posts as you do but that doesn't make me any less of an "expert" which is such an arbitrary term. do you also realize even experts disagree on things from time to time?
> 
> the le pliage large bags with the longer straps usually have 1899 in the tag from my experience from owning several of these bags that i've purchased at reputable department stores. this same info has also been published in most authentication guides. i was merely pointing out the discrepancy. obviously i neither dedicate tons of time researching these bags nor would i like to.



Hi!  I am sure ballet_ruse didn't mean any rudeness with her comment on your post. If you have taken some time reading numerous threads dedicated to discussion of Longchamp and read her comments, this is just how she writes and may take some readers off-guard. These experts earn their title due to their extensive personal collection of the said brand.

Just to point an example, I was interested once in buying a Tod's bag in Ebay and had it authenticated at the correct forum. Then a member commented it was fake which I believed, so I passed off the opportunity and lost to another bidder only to re-check the thread after and read a comment of an expert saying that indeed the item is authentic.  My point is that members go to the Authentication thread to get learned opinion and not just a vague idea. We are not discreting your ownership of such authentic items but indeed research is key to rebut your comment that "obviously i neither dedicate tons of time researching these bags nor would i like to.". At this specific forum, we need members to exactly know what they say.  Being otherwise defeats the purpose of this thread. 

If you like joining in general discussions of this brand, there are specific threads for that which you are most welcome and we should leave to the experts in establishing the genuiness of the articles in question.


----------



## authenticite

@ LILIA, i have that bag too bought at saks.. yes its authentic.. very same style..thanks


----------



## livithebee

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v229/livi1756/Authentic or not/

Its a longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle- Rosalie

Someone gave it to me and I'm not sure if its authentic or not. thank you!


----------



## lucashell

I have a question does all le pliage bag come with dust bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

^as far as i know, pliages don't have dustbags.


----------



## bittenbythebag

lucashell said:


> I have a question does all le pliage bag come with dust bag



Le plaige doesn't come with dust bag. It comes in a sealed plastic bag with sticker codes showing the size, model and color of bag.


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...will it be okay if i post an item for "authentication" ? I have already figured out it was a replica and already returned it to the seller who gave me a refund,  before i had a chance to have if officially authenticated here, so that the experts can "declare" it as "fake" and give everybody a heads-up on how good the replicas are getting to be nowadays. It will be a good learning experience for everyone. Photos of the item only i promise...details won't be discussed. and only if forum members agree. Thanks everyone.



Hi there! Please wait for a senior member or moderator to agree. I'm not sure if your photos should be on a different thread and not here to avoid educating the wrong eyes.


----------



## lucashell

thkx for the information ! I will post pic of the bag once i get it from the seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi there! Please wait for a senior member or moderator to agree. I'm not sure if your photos should be on a different thread and not here to avoid educating the wrong eyes.



Sure


----------



## lucashell

This is the pictures the seller send me can anyone help me authenticate ?

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/lucashell/Planetes Medium/


----------



## bittenbythebag

lucashell said:


> This is the pictures the seller send me can anyone help me authenticate ?
> 
> http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/lucashell/Planetes Medium/



If item is sold online, please post links. Your photos are not sufficient. Detailed photos are needed. Ask for clear close pictures.


----------



## bittenbythebag

livithebee said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v229/livi1756/Authentic or not/
> 
> Its a longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle- Rosalie
> 
> Someone gave it to me and I'm not sure if its authentic or not. thank you!



Please post clear high resolution close-up photos of: zipper pull, the zipper slider with YKK, front of zip slider, and front flap with button but please get picture of whole flap.


----------



## ShopForDeals

The site says "it's authenticate".   I am wondering if anyone bought from this site.  Thanks!

http://www.longchampsales.com/30-longchamp-le-pliage


----------



## bittenbythebag

ShopForDeals said:


> The site says "it's authenticate".   I am wondering if anyone bought from this site.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.longchampsales.com/30-longchamp-le-pliage



I haven't and I will stay away from it!


----------



## iamphoebe

bittenbythebag said:


> Le plaige doesn't come with dust bag. It comes in a sealed plastic bag with sticker codes showing the size, model and color of bag.



bought one in a longchamp boutique in spain but it didn't come in sealed plastic bag with sticker codes. the sales personnel just wrapped in longchamp tissue and placed it inside a longchamp carrier bag.


----------



## bittenbythebag

iamphoebe said:


> bought one in a longchamp boutique in spain but it didn't come in sealed plastic bag with sticker codes. the sales personnel just wrapped in longchamp tissue and placed it inside a longchamp carrier bag.



That's perfectly ok! When you get a bag straight from their stockroom still sealed then its in plastic with the sticker codes. But in your case, maybe they have some items already open so they just wrap it in tissue and in the green paper bag. For me since I resell my bags when I have to give room for new purchases, i ask for the complete package just so its easier for me to resell it.


----------



## *babyblue*

Please help me authenticate these 2 auction. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large handbag in Mauve purple Auth
Item Number: 380350973807, 380350112808
Seller ID: eggstear
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item588eaf476f#ht_5267wt_1248

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item588ea22428#ht_5267wt_1248


----------



## keroro05

Hi,

Are we able to buy authentic longchamp bag from China?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The seller is using someone else's pictures. I would stay away.




*babyblue* said:


> Please help me authenticate these 2 auction. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large handbag in Mauve purple Auth
> Item Number: 380350973807, 380350112808
> Seller ID: eggstear
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item588eaf476f#ht_5267wt_1248
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...H_Handbags&hash=item588ea22428#ht_5267wt_1248


----------



## keroro05

www.longchampsale.com

What about this website? Is is selling authentic longchamp bags?
The seller insisted that all are 100% authentic.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The only trusted websites that sell real Longchamps are www.longchamp.com and www.magnums.net as well as any major dept stores. I doubt the link that you gave sells the real deal.





keroro05 said:


> www.longchampsale.com
> 
> What about this website? Is is selling authentic longchamp bags?
> The seller insisted that all are 100% authentic.


----------



## bittenbythebag

keroro05 said:


> www.longchampsale.com
> 
> What about this website? Is is selling authentic longchamp bags?
> The seller insisted that all are 100% authentic.



If I were you, i will not buy from this site.  Prices are too good to be true.  Just buy from longchamp.com or go directly to a Longchamp outlet. A little price difference won't hurt when it means you are sure to get the real deal.


----------



## *babyblue*

Thank you so very much. Seller has so many feedback, I'm glad I check here first. I really want the Mauve color but can't find it in large side anywhere 



CH<3Longchamp said:


> The seller is using someone else's pictures. I would stay away.


----------



## keroro05

bittenbythebag said:


> If I were you, i will not buy from this site.  Prices are too good to be true.  Just buy from longchamp.com or go directly to a Longchamp outlet. A little price difference won't hurt when it means you are sure to get the real deal.




yaa. but my friend bought the bag for me. T_T
So ex for smting not real. =(


----------



## goddes809

hi lilia,

I think your Long champ is a vintage


----------



## hanna0510

I bought a  Longchamp Le Pliage Fuschia from eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360375427392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123

I bought this bag because of the seller's feedback. It looked authentic in the photos but when it arrived I compared it with my other Longchamp Bags bought from the boutique and the zipper pull is totally different, its slightly thinner than the original ones that I have. The size is the same. The inside has the tag with the code and the care card looks exactly the same. The embossed logo on the flap is larger than the one I bought from the boutique. I am not an expert so I am not sure if this is real. Does this embossed logo on the flap and zipper pull really vary? 

I am bringing the bag to the boutique to have it checked and I also sent pictures of it to Longchamp customer service, not sure if they can help but its worth to try.

I hope you can help me too and give your opinions while I await their reply. Aside from the photos on the link I provided by the seller above, here are some additional ones that I took, comparing my boutique bought LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" tote of the same size in Navy, your opinions would be greatly appreciated as well. Thank you!


----------



## babetopper

can u pls authentic this mulberry ..thanks 

item name;NEW-MULBERRY-TAN-BROWN-BAYSWATER-LEATHER-HANDBAG
seller:mrsblingsparkle
id number170664175044
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/NEW-MULBERRY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27bc60a5c4

interested on this bag n going to buy.. can u pls authentic this bag. thanks a lot


----------



## bittenbythebag

hanna0510 said:


> I bought a  Longchamp Le Pliage Fuschia from eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360375427392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> 
> I bought this bag because of the seller's feedback. It looked authentic in the photos but when it arrived I compared it with my other Longchamp Bags bought from the boutique and the zipper pull is totally different, its slightly thinner than the original ones that I have. The size is the same. The inside has the tag with the code and the care card looks exactly the same. The embossed logo on the flap is larger than the one I bought from the boutique. I am not an expert so I am not sure if this is real. Does this embossed logo on the flap and zipper pull really vary?
> 
> I am bringing the bag to the boutique to have it checked and I also sent pictures of it to Longchamp customer service, not sure if they can help but its worth to try.
> 
> I hope you can help me too and give your opinions while I await their reply. Aside from the photos on the link I provided by the seller above, here are some additional ones that I took, comparing my boutique bought LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" tote of the same size in Navy, your opinions would be greatly appreciated as well. Thank you!



I'm sorry but your mauve is a replica. It's unfortunate to have fake bags passed on as authentic at Ebay.ph and when sold by powersellers and high feedback rated sellers it becomes more convincing. I am speaking from experience. I have seen such replica and they are very close to original. Only upon closer scrutiny will you see the difference. 

Ask for a refund.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hanna0510 said:


> I bought a  Longchamp Le Pliage Fuschia from eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360375427392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> 
> I bought this bag because of the seller's feedback. It looked authentic in the photos but when it arrived I compared it with my other Longchamp Bags bought from the boutique and the zipper pull is totally different, its slightly thinner than the original ones that I have. The size is the same. The inside has the tag with the code and the care card looks exactly the same. The embossed logo on the flap is larger than the one I bought from the boutique. I am not an expert so I am not sure if this is real. Does this embossed logo on the flap and zipper pull really vary?
> 
> I am bringing the bag to the boutique to have it checked and I also sent pictures of it to Longchamp customer service, not sure if they can help but its worth to try.
> 
> I hope you can help me too and give your opinions while I await their reply. Aside from the photos on the link I provided by the seller above, here are some additional ones that I took, comparing my boutique bought LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" tote of the same size in Navy, your opinions would be greatly appreciated as well. Thank you!



Hi dear...i think its fake and yes, i had the same experience with a seller with 100% + FB on ebay.ph i can pm you the seller's name, these are very good replicas and its sad to see how many good feedbacks they get probably from buyers who didnt know better  i contacted the seller saying that there are wrong details on the bag and the seller offered to refund me...i hope you can do the same.

By the way this seller has a Curry le pliage on sale with the wrong color code so i would guess this person is selling mostly replicas.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> I'm sorry but your mauve is a replica. It's unfortunate to have fake bags passed on as authentic at Ebay.ph and when sold by powersellers and high feedback rated sellers it becomes more convincing. I am speaking from experience. I have seen such replica and they are very close to original. Only upon closer scrutiny will you see the difference.
> 
> Ask for a refund.



Hurray for this buyer for looking really close..but im sorry that she got stuck with the so-called classAAAAAAA replicas circulating on ebay.ph that almost fooled me too...


----------



## hanna0510

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi dear...i think its fake and yes, i had the same experience with a seller with 100% + FB on ebay.ph i can pm you the seller's name, these are very good replicas and its sad to see how many good feedbacks they get probably from buyers who didnt know better  i contacted the seller saying that there are wrong details on the bag and the seller offered to refund me...i hope you can do the same.
> 
> By the way this seller has a Curry le pliage on sale with the wrong color code so i would guess this person is selling mostly replicas.



Thank you so much! Glad i paid via paypal which offers buyer protection. I will ask for a refund.


----------



## hanna0510

Thanks everyone for helping me out. I knew it!


----------



## hanna0510

rx4dsoul said:


> Hurray for this buyer for looking really close..but im sorry that she got stuck with the so-called classAAAAAAA replicas circulating on ebay.ph that almost fooled me too...



The fakers are really good at what they do now. One thing that gave it away too was the smell. It didn't smell like the one exactly in the boutique. Thank you so much for confirming my doubts.


----------



## hanna0510

bittenbythebag said:


> I'm sorry but your mauve is a replica. It's unfortunate to have fake bags passed on as authentic at Ebay.ph and when sold by powersellers and high feedback rated sellers it becomes more convincing. I am speaking from experience. I have seen such replica and they are very close to original. Only upon closer scrutiny will you see the difference.
> 
> Ask for a refund.



Will surely do. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ro21chelle

Hi Longchamp Experts, 
I desperately need your help. This bag I'm watching on ebay is described to be "authentic" and was bought at WoodburyCommons*. *There's NO tag inside that says the serial number and where it is made. Also, the zipper pull says "Longchamp Paris" and on the back "Longchamp France" Shouldn't the other side say "Longchamp 1948"?Here are the photos sent by the seller. Any help will be much appreciated.















Thanks again!


----------



## ro21chelle

Hi Longchamp Experts! 
I desperately need your help to authenticate this Longchamp Les Pliages that I am watching on Ebay. The seller says the purse was bought at Woodbury Commons. It does NOT have a tag inside that has the serial number and where it's made. The zipper pull also says "Longchamp France" and the back says "Longchamp Paris". Shouldn't it say "Longchamp 1948"? Thanks so much! Here are some photos sent by the seller:


----------



## iamphoebe

ro21chelle said:


> Hi Longchamp Experts!
> I desperately need your help to authenticate this Longchamp Les Pliages that I am watching on Ebay. The seller says the purse was bought at Woodbury Commons. It does NOT have a tag inside that has the serial number and where it's made. The zipper pull also says "Longchamp France" and the back says "Longchamp Paris". Shouldn't it say "Longchamp 1948"? Thanks so much! Here are some photos sent by the seller:



^hi i'm not here to authenticate your bag since i am not an expert but just wanted to share that i have a longchamp le pliage which i bought years ago (circa '02-'04) in paris (airport) and the round zipper pull also says Longchamp France on one side and Longchamp Paris on the other side. It says made in france at the back side of the leather flap though (back of the bag). Don't know if this helped but i'm just sharing - i'm  not saying whether your bag is authentic or not - i'm leaving that to the thread experts.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- just an older bag.





ro21chelle said:


> Hi Longchamp Experts!
> I desperately need your help to authenticate this Longchamp Les Pliages that I am watching on Ebay. The seller says the purse was bought at Woodbury Commons. It does NOT have a tag inside that has the serial number and where it's made. The zipper pull also says "Longchamp France" and the back says "Longchamp Paris". Shouldn't it say "Longchamp 1948"? Thanks so much! Here are some photos sent by the seller:


----------



## *babyblue*

Please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks a bunch!

Item # 130532441836, 170664012457

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PARIS...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6456feec#ht_500wt_1031

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27bc5e2aa9#ht_2950wt_1248


----------



## rx4dsoul

*babyblue* said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Item # 130532441836, 170664012457
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMP-PARIS...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6456feec#ht_500wt_1031
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27bc5e2aa9#ht_2950wt_1248



the 2nd one is fake.  not sure about the first but pictures need to be closer up or let CHLONGCHAMP decide.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

1st bag is real.



rx4dsoul said:


> the 2nd one is fake.  not sure about the first but pictures need to be closer up or let CHLONGCHAMP decide.


----------



## ro21chelle

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real- just an older bag.


 

Thank you so much!Unfortunately, the bag was already bought! =( 
Im a new Longchamp Le Pliage fan! I am considering buying on-line.Are the bags sold on Magnum.net and Bagshop.com authentic? Also, is the Longchamp.com website legitimate? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ro21chelle

iamphoebe said:


> ^hi i'm not here to authenticate your bag since i am not an expert but just wanted to share that i have a longchamp le pliage which i bought years ago (circa '02-'04) in paris (airport) and the round zipper pull also says Longchamp France on one side and Longchamp Paris on the other side. It says made in france at the back side of the leather flap though (back of the bag). Don't know if this helped but i'm just sharing - i'm not saying whether your bag is authentic or not - i'm leaving that to the thread experts.


 


Thank you so much!Unfortunately, the bag was already bought! =( 
Im a new Longchamp Le Pliage fan! I am considering buying on-line.Are the bags sold on Magnum.net and Bagshop.com authentic? Also, is the Longchamp.com website legitimate? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## luna_linQ

hello longchamp experts.!

i had been wanting to buy this darshan and i was so amazed that its way cheaper than the usual darshan i saw. could you please authenticate this, i bid already but maybe not too late to ask for your expertise. i still have 2 days till it ends. so please before i throw my hard earned money. i would really need your help. thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7878wt_902


----------



## *babyblue*

CH<3Longchamp said:


> 1st bag is real.



Thank you for helping me expanding my Longchamp family (newest members are  Modele Depose Tree of Life bought from Printemps in Lille-France, green bracelet + brown keycharm from Paris-LC store & pink Les Pliages duffle from SF-LC boutique )! You guys rock


----------



## rx4dsoul

luna_linQ said:


> hello longchamp experts.!
> 
> i had been wanting to buy this darshan and i was so amazed that its way cheaper than the usual darshan i saw. could you please authenticate this, i bid already but maybe not too late to ask for your expertise. i still have 2 days till it ends. so please before i throw my hard earned money. i would really need your help. thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7878wt_902



Im not sure about this item but this seller has a particular Longchamp item w/c is fake. Pls wait for Bittenbythebag she has more experience with ebay.ph sellers.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*babyblue* said:


> Thank you for helping me expanding my Longchamp family (newest members are  Modele Depose Tree of Life bought from Printemps in Lille-France, green bracelet + brown keycharm from Paris-LC store & pink Les Pliages duffle from SF-LC boutique )! You guys rock



Cute charm


----------



## keroro05

Hi peeps,

If the words - MODELE DEPOSE is without the strokes, is it confirm a non-authentic longchamp tote bag?


----------



## keroro05

keroro05 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> If the words - MODELE DEPOSE is without the strokes, is it confirm a non-authentic longchamp tote bag?



Can help me check whether the bag below is a fake? Thanks alot!


----------



## luna_linQ

rx4dsoul said:


> Im not sure about this item but this seller has a particular Longchamp item w/c is fake. Pls wait for Bittenbythebag she has more experience with ebay.ph sellers.



thank you.! i will wait for her.


----------



## bittenbythebag

luna_linQ said:


> hello longchamp experts.!
> 
> i had been wanting to buy this darshan and i was so amazed that its way cheaper than the usual darshan i saw. could you please authenticate this, i bid already but maybe not too late to ask for your expertise. i still have 2 days till it ends. so please before i throw my hard earned money. i would really need your help. thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7878wt_902



Hi! Based on pics of bag u like, it looks ok. Price can be low because they put it on for bidding to attract ebay buyers. However, looking at her other items for sale, i dont think all are authentic. So this seller may be combining authentic and fakes. So just to be safe, you try looking at other ebay sellers. You may ask seller if you can bid on the darshan but if u can meet up upon purchase to check if authentic. Also, u may ask for more pics like inner tag, closer pics of zipper pull and the ykk zip base


----------



## bittenbythebag

keroro05 said:


> Can help me check whether the bag below is a fake? Thanks alot!



Cant see clearly the markings at back of flap. If u hav the bag on hand, take a closer pic. I seem to see virgules or accent marks on the word maybe very very faint. Or ask from seller. If bag is sold online, pls include links to site.


----------



## bittenbythebag

*babyblue* said:


> Thank you for helping me expanding my Longchamp family (newest members are  Modele Depose Tree of Life bought from Printemps in Lille-France, green bracelet + brown keycharm from Paris-LC store & pink Les Pliages duffle from SF-LC boutique )! You guys rock



Nice charm! Is that for sale at the store or a freebie?!


----------



## keroro05

bittenbythebag said:


> Cant see clearly the markings at back of flap. If u hav the bag on hand, take a closer pic. I seem to see virgules or accent marks on the word maybe very very faint. Or ask from seller. If bag is sold online, pls include links to site.



Hi Dear,

This is sold offline and the seller said tt it is authentic. But i juz wanna be sure.
I had retake the pix.
Can help me tk a look? thx.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The Darshan line is Made in France, not made in China. Highly doubt this bag is real. 



luna_linQ said:


> hello longchamp experts.!
> 
> i had been wanting to buy this darshan and i was so amazed that its way cheaper than the usual darshan i saw. could you please authenticate this, i bid already but maybe not too late to ask for your expertise. i still have 2 days till it ends. so please before i throw my hard earned money. i would really need your help. thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7878wt_902


----------



## luna_linQ

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi! Based on pics of bag u like, it looks ok. Price can be low because they put it on for bidding to attract ebay buyers. However, looking at her other items for sale, i dont think all are authentic. So this seller may be combining authentic and fakes. So just to be safe, you try looking at other ebay sellers. You may ask seller if you can bid on the darshan but if u can meet up upon purchase to check if authentic. Also, u may ask for more pics like inner tag, closer pics of zipper pull and the ykk zip base



hi bittenbythebags,

thank you it helps me a lot, i searched for each longchamp she sold, compared photos and found out that your telling the truth, some of it are authentic and others are not and what worst is she uses the same photos for each longchamp model  . she maybe selling this authentic but i will not be guaranteed that i wont getting the replica one. someone outbid me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luna_linQ said:


> hello longchamp experts.!
> 
> i had been wanting to buy this darshan and i was so amazed that its way cheaper than the usual darshan i saw. could you please authenticate this, i bid already but maybe not too late to ask for your expertise. i still have 2 days till it ends. so please before i throw my hard earned money. i would really need your help. thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...601702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7878wt_902


 
The LM Bronze Metal this seller is auctioning off is definitely fake. Bittenbythebag is right, just wait or find another seller.


----------



## luna_linQ

thank you, i really appreciate it. hope i can get my longchamp soon...



CH<3Longchamp said:


> The Darshan line is Made in France, not made in China. Highly doubt this bag is real.


----------



## *babyblue*

bittenbythebag said:


> Nice charm! Is that for sale at the store or a freebie?!



Thanks! It's actually for sale at boutique for around 30ish Euros I think; surprised me how quickly they sold out too. I wanted a chocolate brown or red but came back the next day, only pink and medium brown. They have some really cute key charms that I like to hang on bags...lol


----------



## *babyblue*

luna_linQ said:


> thank you, i really appreciate it. hope i can get my longchamp soon...



I don't know if this help but department stores and boutiques are having these on sale in US so you will/might see more on eBay soon, hopefully more authentic one. They go for about 30% off now.


----------



## bittenbythebag

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The Darshan line is Made in France, not made in China. Highly doubt this bag is real.



Correct. Darshan is made in france. I did'nt notice the statement on ebay post that its made from china which is why i asked for interior tags. My mistake. I overlooked that.  I was focusing on the photos.


----------



## bittenbythebag

keroro05 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> This is sold offline and the seller said tt it is authentic. But i juz wanna be sure.
> I had retake the pix.
> Can help me tk a look? thx.



If ur asking if bag is authentic based on this picture of backside flap. Medole depose looks like it has accents and sometimes it happens that on brown leather its not so clear because of the leather's grain. If bag is with u, pls take pic of Tag inside, the the ykk brand sign at zipper pull, closer picture of the pull. So far all pics u posted are ok. Im just hesitant to say that it is really authentic as i have seen some bags up close that looks very authentic but is actually fake. 

Also, do u have a longchamp bag u bought from a reputable store and u are sure of its authenticity? Please compare the feel of handles and nylon and look of stitches. Compare it to a similar bag bec there are some models where leather will really feel different.


----------



## keroro05

bittenbythebag said:


> If ur asking if bag is authentic based on this picture of backside flap. Medole depose looks like it has accents and sometimes it happens that on brown leather its not so clear because of the leather's grain. If bag is with u, pls take pic of Tag inside, the the ykk brand sign at zipper pull, closer picture of the pull. So far all pics u posted are ok. Im just hesitant to say that it is really authentic as i have seen some bags up close that looks very authentic but is actually fake.
> 
> Also, do u have a longchamp bag u bought from a reputable store and u are sure of its authenticity? Please compare the feel of handles and nylon and look of stitches. Compare it to a similar bag bec there are some models where leather will really feel different.



Thank you for the feedback bittenbythebag. Unfortunately this is my first longchamp bag...as such i hav no experience at all. I am also aware that some bags are fake. How do i tell from the tag inside?


----------



## bittenbythebag

keroro05 said:


> Thank you for the feedback bittenbythebag. Unfortunately this is my first longchamp bag...as such i hav no experience at all. I am also aware that some bags are fake. How do i tell from the tag inside?



You post as many pics that are clear and close up and we'll try to help you out.


----------



## keroro05

bittenbythebag said:


> You post as many pics that are clear and close up and we'll try to help you out.



Thankyou thankyou for the help. I will try to...
Had taken close up of tag and zipper pull.


----------



## bittenbythebag

keroro05 said:


> Thankyou thankyou for the help. I will try to...
> Had taken close up of tag and zipper pull.



I think its ok!


----------



## keroro05

bittenbythebag said:


> I think its ok!



Thank you so much bittenbythebag.
I feel much more assured now. =)


----------



## hicaru05

ballet_russe said:


> papertrees -- both authentic
> 
> wantgooddeals, hicaru05, billy_elliotph -- authentic
> 
> chescea and linnie520 -- authentic but CHLongchamp may want to give the 2nd opinion
> 
> josia and Butterfly14 -- inside tag photo, please. Josia, make the photos as an attachment. They are very big and hard to see.
> 
> kellyly -- authentic. I do not like to discuss the specifics details.
> 
> chesca -- if you are not an expert, please try not to confuse others and start rumors. TIA
> 
> SusieCiulla -- ebay auction # please? your pictures are hard to see.


 
Thank you!


----------



## siouxee

hi! could anybody please help me authenticate this m, sh in curry? the seller is from multiply (thebagfinderph)


----------



## siouxee

zipper pull looks weird to me.. any thoughts?


----------



## *babyblue*

Since my last post was gone, can you guys please help check out the details for this bag for me? It was a bag from Ebay that being authenticate and have the okay from here to buy but my friend who know and buy LC a lot longer than I do think I need second opinion from the experts. She said details might be off but she's not sure since color is older.
Thank you very much!


----------



## lady_ara

hi,

i need ur expert assistance. i bought my bag offline. is the authentic Longchamp Le Pliage size will off by 2-5cm from the actual dimension as compared with the official Longchamp website. kindly advise.. thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

*babyblue* said:


> Since my last post was gone, can you guys please help check out the details for this bag for me? It was a bag from Ebay that being authenticate and have the okay from here to buy but my friend who know and buy LC a lot longer than I do think I need second opinion from the experts. She said details might be off but she's not sure since color is older.
> Thank you very much!



 questionable for me


----------



## rx4dsoul

siouxee said:


> zipper pull looks weird to me.. any thoughts?



Pics 4 and 5 dont seem to be from the same item. Check the alignment of the horse and rider stamp in relation to the letter N on the word longchamp on the front snap...some other details are off too.


----------



## Czonkii

Need help from the experts...

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691658.jpg
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691647.jpg

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691678.jpg


----------



## siouxee

rx4dsoul said:


> Pics 4 and 5 dont seem to be from the same item. Check the alignment of the horse and rider stamp in relation to the letter N on the word longchamp on the front snap...some other details are off too.



thanks rx4dsoul! how should the horse and rider stamp be aligned to the letter n? should they be almost parallel to each other?


----------



## siouxee

help again please! it's for my sister. it's a medium long handle in praline. looks ok to me although i'm not familiar with the serial number.. old model perhaps?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline9.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

siouxee said:


> thanks rx4dsoul! how should the horse and rider stamp be aligned to the letter n? should they be almost parallel to each other?



Not exactly...just that the stamp onpic 4 and the stamp on pic 5 seem to be different if you look closely... I think theae are from 2 different itema and thw stamp on pic 4 looks off.


----------



## bittenbythebag

siouxee said:


> hi! could anybody please help me authenticate this m, sh in curry? the seller is from multiply (thebagfinderph)



2nd and 4th pics are off. How much is selling price? Please post links. Use suggested format for authentication


----------



## rx4dsoul

siouxee said:


> thanks rx4dsoul! how should the horse and rider stamp be aligned to the letter n? should they be almost parallel to each other?



@siouxee
^^ medium long handle praline you posted is definitely fake . Sorry


----------



## bittenbythebag

siouxee said:


> help again please! it's for my sister. it's a medium long handle in praline. looks ok to me although i'm not familiar with the serial number.. old model perhaps?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline1.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline2.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline3.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline4.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline5.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline6.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline7.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline8.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/gweni/praline9.jpg



I'm not confident in buying this.


----------



## siouxee

bittenbythebag said:


> 2nd and 4th pics are off. How much is selling price? Please post links. Use suggested format for authentication



here's the link..
http://thebagfinderph.multiply.com/...NGCHAMP_SUMMER_2011_LOWERED_PRICES_NEW_COLORS
they're selling it for 4000php. i also thought the zipper pull looked off..
thanks for the help! also posted links to a medium long handle in praline. please help me authenticate it as well. thanks again!


----------



## siouxee

bittenbythebag said:


> I'm not confident in buying this.



is it the color code?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Czonkii said:


> Need help from the experts...
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691658.jpg
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691647.jpg
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691678.jpg



Don't buy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> I'm not confident in buying this.



Similar to the fake item we discussed a few posts back .  almost all details are off .


----------



## bittenbythebag

siouxee said:


> is it the color code?



Sorry, I'm not at liberty to give details. 

@ all gals asking for authentication
Please follow suggested format for authentication:

Item description:
Seller:
Link to site:
Link or post pictures:


----------



## bittenbythebag

lady_ara said:


> hi,
> 
> i need ur expert assistance. i bought my bag offline. is the authentic Longchamp Le Pliage size will off by 2-5cm from the actual dimension as compared with the official Longchamp website. kindly advise.. thanks!



It can be off for 1-1.5cm but not 5cm. Actually depends on how you're measuring it. And authenticity is not judged by size alone.  Please post your bag. We'll try to check it. 

Item description:
Seller:
Link to site:
Link or post pictures:


----------



## Czonkii

bittenbythebag said:


> Don't buy.



why sis?


----------



## Czonkii

@ bittenbythebag - hi! What's wrong with the bag? So i can explain it to the seller... Thanks


----------



## *babyblue*

Thank you! Is the the detail on the tag is off or the hardware too you know? The seller said it was from department store. This is the original eBay's auction and post # 2202 and 2203.



bittenbythebag said:


> questionable for me


----------



## bittenbythebag

Czonkii said:


> why sis?



Codes wrong for the bag.  But please wait, I will check my reference. For the meantime post more photos especially whole front of bag and the zipper pulls with all logos and ykk, etc.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*babyblue* said:


> Since my last post was gone, can you guys please help check out the details for this bag for me? It was a bag from Ebay that being authenticate and have the okay from here to buy but my friend who know and buy LC a lot longer than I do think I need second opinion from the experts. She said details might be off but she's not sure since color is older.
> Thank you very much!



Hi...if this is a large long handle then the size and style are correct or matches the item however so thats already 2/3 info right.. But .pls wait for CHLONGCHAMP to confirm If this color was released . 
Bittenbythebag is right, pls post more detailed pics of evrything


----------



## *babyblue*

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...if this is a large long handle then the size and style are correct or matches the item however so thats already 2/3 info right.. But .pls wait for CHLONGCHAMP to confirm If this color was released .
> Bittenbythebag is right, pls post more detailed pics of evrything



Thank you  I hope this post is for me. And yes, this is a large le pliage with long handle. Can you please look at post # 2233 and see if there's any detail I need to provide more photo? Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*babyblue* said:


> Thank you  I hope this post is for me. And yes, this is a large le pliage with long handle. Can you please look at post # 2233 and see if there's any detail I need to provide more photo? Thanks so much!



Front flap showing the horse and rider stamp, pics of the zipper head with all the markings, inner zipper lining, zipper pull etc


----------



## siouxee

rx4dsoul said:


> Similar to the fake item we discussed a few posts back .  almost all details are off .



alright.. would you mind pointing out some of them?


----------



## Czonkii

Here's the other picture of my le pliage 
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397699156.jpg
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397699154.jpg
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397699152.jpg
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397699150.jpg


----------



## keroro05

Hi Experts,

Pouch got fake 1 or not?







Feel like buying this.


----------



## *babyblue*

rx4dsoul said:


> Front flap showing the horse and rider stamp, pics of the zipper head with all the markings, inner zipper lining, zipper pull etc



Here are some more photos. Thank  you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*babyblue* said:


> Here are some more photos. Thank  you!



Looks ok but final say / pending approval by CHLONGCHAMP esp on the color code.


----------



## Czonkii

Czonkii said:


> Need help from the experts...
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691658.jpg
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691647.jpg
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691678.jpg



please help Me with this one, longchamp experts... Thanks


----------



## *babyblue*

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks ok but final say / pending approval by CHLONGCHAMP esp on the color code.



I really hope it's a real thing because the color is so gorgeous! CHLONGCHAMP approve the auction before I bought it so finger cross  Have a wonderful weekend and thank you again @rx4dsoul!


----------



## AlyssaP22

Can anyone tell if these are authentic? I am guessing probably not because it is being sold for $25.
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/clo/2490955910.html
I asked the seller for more pictures ans this is what she gave me:




I tried to zoom in on it:


----------



## AlyssaP22

Hi sorry for the double post. Can anyone authenticate these auctions? thank you so much

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280709126789&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290586847539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
3) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270782429189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
4) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320727951958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Fakes!!!




alyssap22 said:


> can anyone tell if these are authentic? I am guessing probably not because it is being sold for $25.
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/clo/2490955910.html
> i asked the seller for more pictures ans this is what she gave me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to zoom in on it:


----------



## AlyssaP22

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Fakes!!!


thank you. thats what i thought


----------



## abc_kj

Hello ladies, I just received this in the mail and want to make sure it's legit. Feels perfect and looks good to me though (fingers crossed!) Seller says its a Le Pliage, but it's definitely a Planetes.

Item Name: Longchamp Clay Le Pilage Nylon Shoulder Handbag
Item Number: 270768984841
Seller ID: baystateoutfitters
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270768984841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Extra photos here: http://imageshack.us/g/844/img1036uw.jpg/

Thank you so much


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It is a Planetes and real 



abc_kj said:


> Hello ladies, I just received this in the mail and want to make sure it's legit. Feels perfect and looks good to me though (fingers crossed!) Seller says its a Le Pliage, but it's definitely a Planetes.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Clay Le Pilage Nylon Shoulder Handbag
> Item Number: 270768984841
> Seller ID: baystateoutfitters
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270768984841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Extra photos here: http://imageshack.us/g/844/img1036uw.jpg/
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## abc_kj

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It is a Planetes and real



Thank you *CHLongchamp*!
Your help is greatly appreciated  Have a nice day!


----------



## Luxuryforless

Pls authenticate Many thanks
title: longchamp pink
item 320727489401
seller love bags17
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320727489401&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1260wt_1185
Thank you


----------



## *babyblue*

@CHLongchamp, could you please give me an opinion on this bag. 2 members take a look for me but advise that I should wait for final saying from you! 

Original post: #2202, #2203
Additional photos: #2233, #2260
Feedback: #2254, #2261

Thank you so very much!


----------



## AlyssaP22

can anyone authenticate this listing?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...Handbags&hash=item25658b19ea&autorefresh=true
seller:themoonforgot

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

AlyssaP22 said:


> can anyone authenticate this listing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...Handbags&hash=item25658b19ea&autorefresh=true
> seller:themoonforgot
> 
> Thanks



Hi...pics are not close enough to pick details out , and the listing does not even say if its authentic or just a replica, also other pliage items on sale by this seller only have stock photos displayed...do ask for some more..


----------



## AlyssaP22

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...pics are not close enough to pick details out , and the listing does not even say if its authentic or just a replica, also other pliage items on sale by this seller only have stock photos displayed...do ask for some more..



 Thank you. I got outbid anyways. Can anyone authenticate any of these? Thank you for all your help. It is much appreaciated.

1) Seller: rox_marie001 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aace01650

2) Seller: tomandjerry007
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b7de67c

3) Seller: superhustore2010
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-LONGCH...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2312614369

4) Seller: coffe*gal
http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2565b5db1f

Sorry for all the links


----------



## bittenbythebag

1) Seller: rox_marie001 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...832?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aace01650
FAKE!

2) Seller: tomandjerry007
http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b7de67c
PHOTOS NOT SUFFICIENT FOR PROPER AUTHENTICATION.

3) Seller: superhustore2010
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-LONGCH...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2312614369
PRICE POINTS TOO LOW FOR AN AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP. 

4) Seller: coffe*gal
http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Longchamp-...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2565b5db1f
PRICE POINTS TOO LOW FOR AN AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Luxuryforless said:


> Pls authenticate Many thanks
> title: longchamp pink
> item 320727489401
> seller love bags17
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320727489401&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_1260wt_1185
> Thank you



Its nice! Looks legit!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It looks a bit off to me as well  




*babyblue* said:


> Since my last post was gone, can you guys please help check out the details for this bag for me? It was a bag from Ebay that being authenticate and have the okay from here to buy but my friend who know and buy LC a lot longer than I do think I need second opinion from the experts. She said details might be off but she's not sure since color is older.
> Thank you very much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I wont risk it. The seller is very slow at shipping (read the feedbacks!).




AlyssaP22 said:


> can anyone authenticate this listing?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...Handbags&hash=item25658b19ea&autorefresh=true
> seller:themoonforgot
> 
> Thanks


----------



## *babyblue*

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It looks a bit off to me as well



Should I tell the seller that details (color code, etc.) on the tag was off or is there anything else that should make my case stronger in case I have to deal with eBay/PayPal? Thanks so much.


----------



## ladylucas94

This is real ok so be happy


----------



## catty_2803

Item Name: LONGCHAMP VINTAGE LEATHER SATCHEL SAC CARTABLE DUST BAG
Item Number: 200628322980
Seller ID: rubyrocks78 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200628322980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comments: It looks pretty authentic but it's not hard to post lots of pictures up either! Can you please help out!! THANKS!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ladylucas94 said:


> This is real ok so be happy



which item are we talking about?


----------



## bittenbythebag

catty_2803 said:


> Item Name: LONGCHAMP VINTAGE LEATHER SATCHEL SAC CARTABLE DUST BAG
> Item Number: 200628322980
> Seller ID: rubyrocks78
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200628322980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: It looks pretty authentic but it's not hard to post lots of pictures up either! Can you please help out!! THANKS!!



Yes, authentic vintage!


----------



## luna_linQ

please help me authenticate this longchamp, a friend of mine bought it offline, and seller insisted its authentic, but as per our previous posts darshan's are not made in china, she wont believe me till i ask for experts opinion. 

model: darshan med sh in jaune


----------



## trevor

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these two bags? I'm not very familiar with the brand. Thanks a lot 

Apologies if these have been posted before.

Item Name: New Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Bilberry
Item Number: 260820103078
Seller ID: beach789
Link: http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260820103078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5482wt_1185

Item Name: NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote Billberry
Item Number: 280711390831
Seller ID: 66davidback
Link: http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280711390831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3856wt_1185


----------



## gabbb

Can someone please help me authenticate the below Le Pliage. It was not bought from Ebay so there is no url.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Czonkii

Czonkii said:


> Need help from the experts...
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691658.jpg
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691647.jpg
> 
> http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL1545/13384150/23848916/397691678.jpg



please help me to authenticate this one. Thanks


----------



## maen_she23

Please help me authenticate this LM petrole I just bought from a friend.
I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## rx4dsoul

maen_she23 said:


> Please help me authenticate this LM petrole I just bought from a friend.
> I'm crossing my fingers!



looks good


----------



## rx4dsoul

Czonkii said:


> please help me to authenticate this one. Thanks



more pics..more info...size? handle? model? etc....


----------



## bittenbythebag

gabbb said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate the below Le Pliage. It was not bought from Ebay so there is no url.
> Thank you so much!



Based on your photos, it looks like the Le Pliage large long handle in rouge color. And it looks good from details on your photos so far.


----------



## bittenbythebag

luna_linQ said:


> please help me authenticate this longchamp, a friend of mine bought it offline, and seller insisted its authentic, but as per our previous posts darshan's are not made in china, she wont believe me till i ask for experts opinion.
> 
> model: darshan med sh in jaune



Darshan is made in france.


----------



## bittenbythebag

trevor said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these two bags? I'm not very familiar with the brand. Thanks a lot
> 
> Apologies if these have been posted before.
> 
> Item Name: New Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Bilberry
> Item Number: 260820103078
> Seller ID: beach789
> Link: http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260820103078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5482wt_1185
> 
> Item Name: NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote Billberry
> Item Number: 280711390831
> Seller ID: 66davidback
> Link: http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280711390831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3856wt_1185



Second bag is fake. Both sellers have questionable bags. Too low price point for bags.  Don't risk buying.


----------



## bittenbythebag

maen_she23 said:


> Please help me authenticate this LM petrole I just bought from a friend.
> I'm crossing my fingers!



Authentic and beautiful!


----------



## shiba_inu

Hello, I just purchased a Longchamp Darshan in Rose from Saks.  I read above that the Darshan series is made in France.  This one is made in China, but seems authentic enough to me.  I've handled some Darshan bags at the store, before they all went on sale and this one feels real to me.
Please help?  TIA


----------



## bittenbythebag

shiba_inu said:


> Hello, I just purchased a Longchamp Darshan in Rose from Saks.  I read above that the Darshan series is made in France.  This one is made in China, but seems authentic enough to me.  I've handled some Darshan bags at the store, before they all went on sale and this one feels real to me.
> Please help?  TIA



Here in Manila, i went to a mall selling predominantly fake bags and there are darshans very much like the original in material feel, size and details but off with the tags. For this reason, they have the guts to say its authentic because its about 90-95% close to the original. And their price is quite near to original also, just about $20-$30 lower.  I think darshan would be easy for them to imitate because leather is black and more simple.


----------



## shiba_inu

Thanks *bittenbythebag*.  

Could I ask you, or anyone else, how it is determined if a specific Longchamp bag or collection (e.g. Limited Edition) would be made in France, China, or elsewhere only?  Or is it possible that they may be manufactured in several locations?

I have a few different Longchamp bags, mostly the Le Pliages, and they're made all around the world.  Usually either France or China.  It is SO confusing when the Longchamp bags are like this.  I now have to be more wary when I buy them.  Particularly online, but also in store or from the more reputable retailers.  I know there's a chance that items are returned and may not be 100% authentic.  The SAs may not be on the lookout for or even aware of the fakes, so they accept them and the item ends up in another unsuspecting consumer's hands.


----------



## ballet_russe

Real Darshan can be made in China. Both of my Darshan are made in China.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Le pliage are mostly made in China now and some made in France. Then I observed that Planetes are made in tunisia and limited editions are made in France.


----------



## trevor

bittenbythebag said:


> Second bag is fake. Both sellers have questionable bags. Too low price point for bags.  Don't risk buying.



Thank you


----------



## trevor

Hi, still looking for my large bilberry tote... How about this one? Is it authentic? Thanks a lot for your help. 

Item Name: Longchamp le pliage Large Women Handbag Tote Bilberry
Item Number: 120751316031
Seller ID: 11sarah188 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-le-pliage-Large-Women-Handbag-Tote-Bilberry-/120751316031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d56dc3f#ht_2264wt_1185


----------



## bittenbythebag

ballet_russe said:


> *LONGCHAMP HALL OF SHAME*
> Do not buy from these counterfeit producers and please help report to ebay. TIA!
> 
> stacyguan2010
> calvin769394
> akellyquigley
> kingfei9007
> couturewarehouse
> hjcshbjdadaxiaoxiao
> jianqiaozhixing
> jinchan2011
> theprepsternyc
> junde82
> alg215
> bonodio
> novocelic02
> onelittlenugget
> equesmmx
> 
> There are many additional sellers, who I think have questionable/illegal/counterfeit items. Please search the thread and ask if you are unsure!



@trevor
please be guided by above sellers as identified by ballet ruse.  also, i recommend that don't consider buying from sellers with 20 feedback or less and if the price is way too low for a brandnew authentic bag.  you may check prices of original longchamp bag at longchamp.com and allow only about 10% discount from that price.  lowest price is at france so check prices there also.


----------



## estlin

shiba_inu said:


> Hello, I just purchased a Longchamp Darshan in Rose from Saks. I read above that the Darshan series is made in France. This one is made in China, but seems authentic enough to me. I've handled some Darshan bags at the store, before they all went on sale and this one feels real to me.
> Please help? TIA


 
I had a cousin pick me up a Darshan when she was in Paris and it was still made in China.


----------



## trevor

bittenbythebag said:


> @trevor
> please be guided by above sellers as identified by ballet ruse.  also, i recommend that don't consider buying from sellers with 20 feedback or less and if the price is way too low for a brandnew authentic bag.  you may check prices of original longchamp bag at longchamp.com and allow only about 10% discount from that price.  lowest price is at france so check prices there also.



Thank you for your advice. I think I might just stick to proper online stores or visit a store to get one.


----------



## shiba_inu

*ballet_russe* and *estlin*, thank you for both chiming in.   
I feel more reassured about this purchase now. 




ballet_russe said:


> Real Darshan can be made in China. Both of my Darshan are made in China.





estlin said:


> I had a cousin pick me up a Darshan when she was in Paris and it was still made in China.


----------



## Smilette

Hi! Can you please check if this seller is selling authentic bags? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1d5cfe47#ht_3196wt_754


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Hi, These longchamp totes seem to be a very good deal, can anyone tell me if they are genuine?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 Thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Smilette said:


> Hi! Can you please check if this seller is selling authentic bags? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1d5cfe47#ht_3196wt_754



We can't authenticate by just looking at the pictures but I'm afraid to buy from this seller as all the bags has the same price irregardless of size. FYI, Rustan's SA don't know a knock-off if they see one.  The only reliable SA with actual technical knowledge of their brand here in Manila is LV.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shiba_inu said:


> Hello, I just purchased a Longchamp Darshan in Rose from Saks.  I read above that the Darshan series is made in France.  This one is made in China, but seems authentic enough to me.  I've handled some Darshan bags at the store, before they all went on sale and this one feels real to me.
> Please help?  TIA





estlin said:


> I had a cousin pick me up a Darshan when she was in Paris and it was still made in China.



E-mail from customer service : 
The line Darshan was not a Limited Edition, it was a seasonal line for our Spring/Summer 2011 collection.
Some Darshan bags can be made in France and in China as the LM Métal bags too.
We guarantee the authenticity of Longchamp articles if they have been purchased at our official boutiques or authorized distributors.
Do not hesitate to contact us for further information.
Best regards,
Jézabel,
Longchamp Customer Relations


----------



## rx4dsoul

Smilette said:


> Hi! Can you please check if this seller is selling authentic bags? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1d5cfe47#ht_3196wt_754



Hi...i can see the tag inside and it seems all wrong...aside from the ridiculously low price  I also took a look at the other LC items on sale from this seller  and at one glance the items look suspicious -the graphite is a fake, the raisin is as well, some items that show the tag have wrong codes and those that dont have other details wrong.


----------



## bag'hem all

Hi can anyone help authenticate this Tree of Life?

Am not sure if this was produced in this color. My sister bought it at a local store for US$110. But when she was checking the website, she could not find any "Tree of Life" in this color?! A hot red?

TIA







This picture is upside down, sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag'hem all said:


> Hi can anyone help authenticate this Tree of Life?
> 
> Am not sure if this was produced in this color. My sister bought it at a local store for US$110. But when she was checking the website, she could not find any "Tree of Life" in this color?! A hot red?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is upside down, sorry



If she got it from an authorized outlet then chances are that it must be authentic. try emailing the company to ask if this color was released...i thought at first that only navy and white existed but then i saw a pink...
btw, color and tag matches red garance ( a hot red )...


----------



## sylviadoll

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to decide between two Longchamp Large Le Pliage totes on eBay but am unsure as too whether they're real or not. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231280b80d

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTH-LONGCHA...186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23127fc2ca

I've read up on it, and apparently the first one is a light colour so it should have a white interior and lining? But the seller has posted SO MANY photos that it seems like it is authentic. And the second one has a stock photo of the full view of the bag, and then only 2 photos that are up close..

Please let me know  Thank you!


----------



## Smilette

bittenbythebag said:


> We can't authenticate by just looking at the pictures but I'm afraid to buy from this seller as all the bags has the same price irregardless of size. FYI, Rustan's SA don't know a knock-off if they see one.  The only reliable SA with actual technical knowledge of their brand here in Manila is LV.



Thanks!   That was my main concern too. Apart from the fact that her bags sell so cheap.  But sometimes, expensive does not necessarily equate to REAL and affordable to FAKE.  So, it really does help the buyers when we get some feedback from experts like you guys.
Thanks again!


----------



## HelenJames

Hey Lillia, how much did you pay for the Longchamp?


----------



## bittenbythebag

rx4dsoul said:


> E-mail from customer service :
> The line Darshan was not a Limited Edition, it was a seasonal line for our Spring/Summer 2011 collection.
> Some Darshan bags can be made in France and in China as the LM Métal bags too.
> We guarantee the authenticity of Longchamp articles if they have been purchased at our official boutiques or authorized distributors.
> Do not hesitate to contact us for further information.
> Best regards,
> Jézabel,
> Longchamp Customer Relations



Great work!


----------



## chris44

I am sorry but I am new at this - what do I do if I want to place my own message?

Kind regards Chris44


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Great work!



Thanks!
By the way, regarding some of those sellers on ebay.ph who were selling darshans and metals, some of them had the right china tags and the right france  tags, but wrong other details so it really was right for you and the other experts to call them out as fakes.


----------



## kema042290

Is it possible for an real long champ to have Longchamp France on the zip pull? Everything else looks fine and its hard to take a picture of it because its so shiny and the picture doesn't show it well.


----------



## bittenbythebag

kema042290 said:


> Is it possible for an real long champ to have Longchamp France on the zip pull? Everything else looks fine and its hard to take a picture of it because its so shiny and the picture doesn't show it well.



depends on style of the bag.  please post your bag using this suggested format:

Item Name: 
Item Number: 
Seller ID:  
Link of auction:
Link to photos:


----------



## bittenbythebag

chris44 said:


> I am sorry but I am new at this - what do I do if I want to place my own message?
> 
> Kind regards Chris44



Write your message inside the Quick Reply box you see below and if you want a bag authenticated, please use this format:

Item Name: 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: 
Link to auction:
Link to photos:


----------



## bittenbythebag

sylviadoll said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between two Longchamp Large Le Pliage totes on eBay but am unsure as too whether they're real or not.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Longchamp-Le-Pl...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231280b80d
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTH-LONGCHA...186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23127fc2ca
> 
> I've read up on it, and apparently the first one is a light colour so it should have a white interior and lining? But the seller has posted SO MANY photos that it seems like it is authentic. And the second one has a stock photo of the full view of the bag, and then only 2 photos that are up close..
> 
> Please let me know  Thank you!



Please back read a bit.  I think we already commented on items of coffe gal.


----------



## hotpinkmum

Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage? This was preordered and purchased online. Purchase price Php4300 plus shipping. I compared this to my LP cabas and LM nylon. The following points are bothering me:
1. The flap's leather is rough to touch. And is hairy.
2. The care card that came with it was lighter than the care cards that came with my Cabas, LM, and Planetes.
3. The handles don't look right.
4. The bag is heavier than my other Longchamps of the same size. 
5. The zipper doesn't move as freely when pulled.
6. The flaps leather is patchy colored.


----------



## bittenbythebag

hotpinkmum said:


> Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage? This was preordered and purchased online. Purchase price Php4300 plus shipping. I compared this to my LP cabas and LM nylon. The following points are bothering me:
> 1. The flap's leather is rough to touch. And is hairy.
> 2. The care card that came with it was lighter than the care cards that came with my Cabas, LM, and Planetes.
> 3. The handles don't look right.
> 4. The bag is heavier than my other Longchamps of the same size.
> 5. The zipper doesn't move as freely when pulled.
> 6. The flaps leather is patchy colored.




Please send us links to the auction site.  Kindly follow format as shown above.


----------



## hotpinkmum

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage MSH Graphite
Item Number:0783114/1623089897
Seller ID:
Link to auction:
http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...SALE_PRICE-_open_for_PREORDER_July_15_arrival
https://www.facebook.com/pages/THERAPYBAGS/95634628035
Link to photos: 
-These are the actual photos of the bag that I received.
-I took photos as the bag is with me. This was bought in Facebook not through Ebay. Thank you. =) The seller has a Multiply site. I added the link to that.


----------



## bittenbythebag

hotpinkmum said:


> Hi everyone! Can you help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage? This was preordered and purchased online. Purchase price Php4300 plus shipping. I compared this to my LP cabas and LM nylon. The following points are bothering me:
> 1. The flap's leather is rough to touch. And is hairy.
> 2. The care card that came with it was lighter than the care cards that came with my Cabas, LM, and Planetes.
> 3. The handles don't look right.
> 4. The bag is heavier than my other Longchamps of the same size.
> 5. The zipper doesn't move as freely when pulled.
> 6. The flaps leather is patchy colored.



Please post photos of interior of bag, bag tag interior, back flap.  Does the zipper pull has zipper size?  What's the number?  Get photo of zip pull YKK.  I am trying to check this seller from a local LC blog.

So far, all your photos are ok but feel can't be shown on photos and thats good of you to notice.  It may feel heavier than your 3 other bags which are typically lighter like cabas has no zipper and planetes have softer leather therefore lighter feel although planetes has thicker nylon.  Let's see your other pictures..

Also, did your bag come with a plastic where there are sticker codes colored yellow and white and corresponds to the numbers on interior tag?  I am not familiar yet with therapybags as of now.  What I can say is that LC le pliage are not normally sold with handles having plastic covers.  i think they do with LM but not with le pliage.  and if this came from store, it should come with the green paperbag and not the brown you have.

but don't fret yet.  we'll try to investigate further


----------



## ballet_russe

hotpinkmum said:


> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage MSH Graphite
> Item Number:0783114/1623089897
> Seller ID:
> Link to auction:
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...SALE_PRICE-_open_for_PREORDER_July_15_arrival
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/THERAPYBAGS/95634628035
> Link to photos:
> -These are the actual photos of the bag that I received.
> -I took photos as the bag is with me. This was bought in Facebook not through Ebay. Thank you. =) The seller has a Multiply site. I added the link to that.



this looks fake to me.


----------



## iamphoebe

bittenbythebag said:


> and if this came from store, it should come with the green paperbag and not the brown you have.
> 
> but don't fret yet.  we'll try to investigate further



hi i was able to buy from a Longchamp boutique in Hong Kong during their end of season sale last year, they gave me a brown longchamp paperbag.


----------



## Smilette

My friend wants to buy this LC Medium Le Pliage. Not so familiar with her seller but these are the pictures sent to my friend.  Can someone help authenticate, please?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Smilette said:


> My friend wants to buy this LC Medium Le Pliage. Not so familiar with her seller but these are the pictures sent to my friend.  Can someone help authenticate, please?  Thanks in advance!



color? closer pics of tag and markings on zipper pull, zipper pull and front and back leather stamps?


----------



## Luxuryforless

bittenbythebag said:


> Its nice! Looks legit!



Thanks so much for your time & assistance!


----------



## heaven_belle

hi...i've read in some post in the web that the lc le pliage has a tag inside which indicates its style and color code...however, ive seen lp bag in 14" bilberry color being sold online which has a tag which reads:
CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0787115
2605089841

Im wondering if this is authentic, since the color code provided on the tag of this bilberry le pliage is that of a beige color..though all the features of the bag shown are ok...

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> hi...i've read in some post in the web that the lc le pliage has a tag inside which indicates its style and color code...however, ive seen lp bag in 14" bilberry color being sold online which has a tag which reads:
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0787115
> 2605089841
> 
> Im wondering if this is authentic, since the color code provided on the tag of this bilberry le pliage is that of a beige color..though all the features of the bag shown are ok...
> 
> thanks



wrong tag, wrong bag. 
btw, I think some experts dont allow discussion of fine details such as actual codes.


----------



## heaven_belle

ic..thanks...im just new to this forum...i dont really know its not allowed...
so, it means that the lc is fake?


----------



## manikaa13

http://shop.ebay.ph/authenticaddiction/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200

Hi! I'd like to know if this seller has authentic longchamps. it would really help if we bust these sellers.


----------



## rx4dsoul

manikaa13 said:


> http://shop.ebay.ph/authenticaddiction/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200
> 
> Hi! I'd like to know if this seller has authentic longchamps. it would really help if we bust these sellers.



most items do not show sufficient details, but some items( old rose, thistle etc) are fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> ic..thanks...im just new to this forum...i dont really know its not allowed...
> so, it means that the lc is fake?



yes. sorry


----------



## heaven_belle

how will i know if the le pliage is fake or authentic based on the picture provided by the sellers?


----------



## heaven_belle

how can i authenticate if this le pliage is authentic or not? pls help...thanks.


----------



## heaven_belle

another pix..


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Write your message inside the Quick Reply box you see below and if you want a bag authenticated, please use this format:
> 
> Item Name: size, handles
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link to auction:
> Link to photos:



pls post closer and clearer pics of the zipper pulls, leather stamps etc...


----------



## heaven_belle

Item Name: Le Pliage 18" Long Handle black
Item Number:1899089001 (style ref number)


those are the only pictures sent by the seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> Item Name: Le Pliage 18" Long Handle black
> Item Number:1899089001 (style ref number)
> 
> 
> those are the only pictures sent by the seller.



request for more. it is your right as a buyer.


----------



## heaven_belle

ok...but judging from the pictures sent, does it look authentic?


----------



## heaven_belle

added pix but not clear. =(


----------



## Smilette

rx4dsoul said:


> color? closer pics of tag and markings on zipper pull, zipper pull and front and back leather stamps?



Sorry, only those are the pictures provided. The bag is Black. I'll try to ask her if she can get more pictures. Thanks!


----------



## heaven_belle

hi..here are the additional pictures... thanks


----------



## heaven_belle

added pix set 2..


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> added pix set 2..



looks off. sorry.


----------



## manikaa13

Hello! Please help authenticate this bilberry le pliage 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/new-auth-LONGCHA...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415bc44927

I actually bought this already but I'm having doubts as to its authenticity. It's a bit different and it feels different from the others I have that was bought from duty free. ugh. Please help. I'm so frustrated..


----------



## rx4dsoul

manikaa13 said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this bilberry le pliage
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/new-auth-LONGCHA...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415bc44927
> 
> I actually bought this already but I'm having doubts as to its authenticity. It's a bit different and it feels different from the others I have that was bought from duty free. ugh. Please help. I'm so frustrated..



Hi.  Not enough photos for this item...but i think i mentioned that the other items from this seller (those which show sufficient pics) are fake. sorry...
if you have other authentic items, you can compare details , or post pics which you yourself have taken of the item you bought.


----------



## ballet_russe

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi.  Not enough photos for this item...but i think i mentioned that the other items from this seller (those which show sufficient pics) are fake. sorry...
> if you have other authentic items, you can compare details , or post pics which you yourself have taken of the item you bought.



I agree.  I do not want to say more, but these bags did not come from "Nordstrom mall." That is what the seller says but I am fairly confident, these are not from Nordstrom.


----------



## frootandloops

Hello! Currently bidding on this Longchamp on eBay, and I was wondering if someone could confirm if this is authentic? The seller has posted several pictures of the bag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1598996419174966793


----------



## pstee

hi there, will appreciate if your expert can verify this for me, i m from Malaysia this is from a local forum 

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=801048&hl= 

i can get seller to provide further pic should you require anymore. thank you.


----------



## flowermomxue

Hi guys. I've been following this forum for a while, but never really felt the need to make an account till now (I just love reading replies and absorbing knowledge from veteran members ) 

I just bought a Longchamp Le Pliage from eBay from seller themoonforgot. I think someone else posted about this seller before, and another user requested more photos of the product. The details of the bag look pretty authentic to me, but I've had other bags with way less spots on the leather. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!

The pictures are in the Photobucket link.

Item description: Black Longchamp Le Pliage Large w/ Long Handles
Seller: themoonforgot
Link to site: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...275072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5562wt_952
Link or post pictures: http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b349/bedollcrazy/Authenticate This/


----------



## rx4dsoul

flowermomxue said:


> Hi guys. I've been following this forum for a while, but never really felt the need to make an account till now (I just love reading replies and absorbing knowledge from veteran members )
> 
> I just bought a Longchamp Le Pliage from eBay from seller themoonforgot. I think someone else posted about this seller before, and another user requested more photos of the product. The details of the bag look pretty authentic to me, but I've had other bags with way less spots on the leather. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> The pictures are in the Photobucket link.
> 
> Item description: Black Longchamp Le Pliage Large w/ Long Handles
> Seller: themoonforgot
> Link to site: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...275072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5562wt_952
> Link or post pictures: http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b349/bedollcrazy/Authenticate This/



looks off.  yes, pls read a few posts back i think this seller was already discussed....


----------



## rx4dsoul

frootandloops said:


> Hello! Currently bidding on this Longchamp on eBay, and I was wondering if someone could confirm if this is authentic? The seller has posted several pictures of the bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longchamp-L...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1598996419174966793



looks off


----------



## rx4dsoul

pstee said:


> hi there, will appreciate if your expert can verify this for me, i m from Malaysia this is from a local forum
> 
> http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=801048&hl=
> 
> i can get seller to provide further pic should you require anymore. thank you.



closer and clearer pics ton include zipper head, handles, stamps on the leather on the back, tag, etc


----------



## manikaa13

Pictures of the Bilberry I bought from Ebay :|

Please help.


----------



## manikaa13

More pics...
the seller is from ebay.ph 
authenticaddiction


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ we already discussed this seller as having fake items. some details are off.


----------



## manikaa13

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ we already discussed this seller as having fake items. some details are off.



I know i know... i was just hoping. :| What details in particular? I'm such a fool falling for the price, I knew from the moment I held it that it felt really different.


----------



## manikaa13

How about this one? I'm sorry I'm going frantic. 






















This a rosalie shorthandle. Please help


----------



## rx4dsoul

manikaa13 said:


> How about this one? I'm sorry I'm going frantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a rosalie shorthandle. Please help



certain details look suspicious to me...to ballet_russe for final say.


----------



## frootandloops

rx4dsoul said:


> looks off



Thank you! Luckily I was outbid, phew. 

Do you know of any ebay sellers that sell legit Longchamps?


----------



## frootandloops

Can someone authenticate this for me? It looks good to me, but then again, I'm no expert..

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-longchamp-l...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415bf0a78b


----------



## Magnolie

Are these authentic Longchamp bags?
http://www.longchampsales.com/30-longchamp-le-pliage

Thank you!


----------



## tastangan

I doubt it. I see the LE bags in colors that has not been produced.


----------



## pandorabox

Would not trust it...


----------



## ballet_russe

no. only longchamp.com is the official site.

you should post in the AUTHENTICATE THIS LONGCHAMP thread next time please.


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

Hi! Im planning to buy a few bags from this seller who happens to know a good friend of mine which I asked if she's legit and selling authentic longchamps.. She told me her bags are real.. Having said that, I trusted her.. But I saw this forum or blog saying that there's no such thing as longchamps from factory.. Coz she said her bags are from factory, or factory outlets.. I cant seem to figure out which is which.. I cant do meetups with her since she's in another part of the country, but not that far though.. I'll post pictures in awhile.. Can somebody share their thoughts on longchamps coming from factory or factory outlets..? Appreciate it.. Thanks!


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

frootandloops said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? It looks good to me, but then again, I'm no expert..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-longchamp-l...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415bf0a78b


Based on the pictures and basing on my knowledge on longchamps so far, it looks real to me.. Might as well wait for other member's responses..


----------



## frootandloops

rhea_kirstienne said:


> Based on the pictures and basing on my knowledge on longchamps so far, it looks real to me.. Might as well wait for other member's responses..



Thanks! Seller just posted some additional pics though...and from the inside tag, I don't think it's real.


----------



## cee023

Hey guys, just wondering if you could authenicate this for me. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-LONGCH...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256616f5cb

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cee023 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if you could authenicate this for me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-LONGCH...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256616f5cb
> 
> Thanks!



HI...i think u need closer pics of the stamp on the front, back, marks on the zipper head and closer pic of the zipper pull, tag inside


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

frootandloops said:


> Thanks! Seller just posted some additional pics though...and from the inside tag, I don't think it's real.


Well, Ive noticed the tag inside the bag doesnt look like the ones I see from authentic longchamps.. It should look like this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64113372.58019.224402237597908&type=1&theater


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

cee023 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if you could authenicate this for me.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-LONGCH...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256616f5cb
> 
> Thanks!


I agree.. You should have a closer look at the tag inside and the zipper pull should have YKK engraved on it..


----------



## rx4dsoul

rhea_kirstienne said:


> Well, Ive noticed the tag inside the bag doesnt look like the ones I see from authentic longchamps.. It should look like this: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64113372.58019.224402237597908&type=1&theater



Hi! Im sorry but i think discussion of details is not allowed on the authentication threads to avoid counterfeiters from getting ideas. just a heads up before more senior members take notice...


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Im sorry but i think discussion of details is not allowed on the authentication threads to avoid counterfeiters from getting ideas. just a heads up before more senior members take notice...


Oh sorry, my bad.. Wont happen again..


----------



## ballet_russe

rhea_kirstienne said:


> Hi! Im planning to buy a few bags from this seller who happens to know a good friend of mine which I asked if she's legit and selling authentic longchamps.. She told me her bags are real.. Having said that, I trusted her.. But I saw this forum or blog saying that there's no such thing as longchamps from factory.. Coz she said her bags are from factory, or factory outlets.. I cant seem to figure out which is which.. I cant do meetups with her since she's in another part of the country, but not that far though.. I'll post pictures in awhile.. Can somebody share their thoughts on longchamps coming from factory or factory outlets..? Appreciate it.. Thanks!



You can find a list of authorized retailers at longchamp.com

If she has "factory" merchandise but is not an authorized retailer, then it is stolen or illegally obtained merchandise.


----------



## unicahija_89

hi bellas! i'm planning to buy this bag, actually i'm decided to buy it! can u please authenticate this. tia! 

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc2.jpg
http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

unicahija_89 said:


> hi bellas! i'm planning to buy this bag, actually i'm decided to buy it! can u please authenticate this. tia!
> 
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc2.jpg
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc.jpg



looks good  so far but do post pics of the zipper pull and head and leather stamps to be certain ; )


----------



## ballet_russe

unicahija_89 said:


> hi bellas! i'm planning to buy this bag, actually i'm decided to buy it! can u please authenticate this. tia!
> 
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc2.jpg
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/unicahija_89/lc.jpg



Good. this is from Hong Kong, right?


----------



## unicahija_89

ballet_russe said:


> Good. this is from Hong Kong, right?



yep its from hong kong... i'm having 2nd thoughts coz i've checked long champ hong kong's site and its not posted there.. thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## unicahija_89

rx4dsoul said:


> looks good  so far but do post pics of the zipper pull and head and leather stamps to be certain ; )




hello! i'll try to post more pictures... thanks a bunch!!


----------



## ballet_russe

unicahija_89 said:


> yep its from hong kong... i'm having 2nd thoughts coz i've checked long champ hong kong's site and its not posted there.. thanks a bunch!!!



if you will search this thread, you will see that I said earlier this is a special bag offered from Hong Kong department store "SOGO".  It is not at the Hong Kong Longchamp boutique.  No need for the 2nd thoughts! 

more photos not necessary, IMHO.


----------



## rx4dsoul

unicahija_89 said:


> hello! i'll try to post more pictures... thanks a bunch!!



Ballet_russe is right, no more additional pics needed


----------



## unicahija_89

unicahija_89 said:


> yep its from hong kong... i'm having 2nd thoughts coz i've checked long champ hong kong's site and its not posted there.. thanks a bunch!!!


thanks a bunch!  to you Ballet_russe and rx4dsoul....


----------



## cathy evans

Hi!  Im new here at TPF so I still don't know how to post pictures of a Longchamp LM metal short handle bag my brother bought me at Korea's international airport 2 days ago.  The buttons, zipper, leather emboss, etc seem authentic but I'm quite confused with its color.  The color is like pewter (silver brown). From Longchamp's website, Fall 2011 colors come in black, steel and petrol blue.  Would someone be able to authenticate bag if I give the code numbers written inside the bag.  They are. . .

NCC SVB/02
Longchamp Paris
Made in France
0833664
1623510086

Can anyone tell me if the above code is a steel or bronze?  Does the steel color look like   silver or does it have a tinge of bronze in it making it look like pewter? Hope someone can shed some light on this. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cathy evans said:


> Hi!  Im new here at TPF so I still don't know how to post pictures of a Longchamp LM metal short handle bag my brother bought me at Korea's international airport 2 days ago.  The buttons, zipper, leather emboss, etc seem authentic but I'm quite confused with its color.  The color is like pewter (silver brown). From Longchamp's website, Fall 2011 colors come in black, steel and petrol blue.  Would someone be able to authenticate bag if I give the code numbers written inside the bag.  They are. . .
> 
> NCC SVB/02
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in France
> 0833664
> 1623510086
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the above code is a steel or bronze?  Does the steel color look like   silver or does it have a tinge of bronze in it making it look like pewter? Hope someone can shed some light on this. Thanks and have a great day!



Steel. a burnished silver or a shiny gray....
do post pics...data on the tag might sound right but that doesnt always mean it looks right, thats why pics are necessary


----------



## cathy evans

Thanks for the reply rx4dsoul  Is there no need for me to post pictures?  Let me just get it right, the actual 'steel' color looks just like pewter?  How come photos on Longchamp's website show steel bags that look silver without a touch of bronze in it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cathy evans said:


> Thanks for the reply rx4dsoul  Is there no need for me to post pictures?  Let me just get it right, the actual 'steel' color looks just like pewter?  How come photos on Longchamp's website show steel bags that look silver without a touch of bronze in it?



Please post actual pics of your item so that authentication can be properly done and completed. 
Sometimes the color doesnt exactly apporximate what you see on the site.
there are actual pics of a steel LM on the threads Longchamp in action and Show your Longchamp and maybe on Longchamp Limited Editions also.


----------



## cathy evans

Here are the photos of the Longchamp LM.  Please help me identify if this is the Steel LM.  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cathy evans said:


> Here are the photos of the Longchamp LM.  Please help me identify if this is the Steel LM.  Thanks!



Longchamp LM medium short handle in steel and authentic...congratulations


----------



## mybaglove

hello, 
can anyone authentic the pink le pliage i bought?
here are the codes on the tag inside
ZOB LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0755013
1899011005


----------



## mybaglove

i dont know how to post pictures.. pls help me authenticate the longchamp i bought from a friend.. it came with the plastic with serial same as the one in the tag inside the bag but i threw the plastic already..


----------



## theTrollTrain

Hey I recently purchased a Le Pliage through a Facebook group. Can someone authenticate this for me? It's a large, black, and has a long handle. I got it for $110.
I lost that was attached to it, but I still have the original packaging.
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii257/lolzzz234/Longchamp auth/


----------



## rx4dsoul

theTrollTrain said:


> Hey I recently purchased a Le Pliage through a Facebook group. Can someone authenticate this for me? It's a large, black, and has a long handle. I got it for $110.
> I lost that was attached to it, but I still have the original packaging.
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii257/lolzzz234/Longchamp auth/



pls post pic of the inside tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> i dont know how to post pictures.. pls help me authenticate the longchamp i bought from a friend.. it came with the plastic with serial same as the one in the tag inside the bag but i threw the plastic already..



Post reply (look for the icon on the bottom of the page)a message box will appear like the one you use to post- attachments (paper clip icon) , a box will appear-choose file - upload..


----------



## theTrollTrain

Sorry if it's too dark
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii257/lolzzz234/Longchamp auth/?action=view&current=IMG_0975.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> hello,
> can anyone authentic the pink le pliage i bought?
> here are the codes on the tag inside
> ZOB LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0755013
> 1899011005



model? size? handle length? if this is a plain le pliage it sounds off already so please post pictures ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

theTrollTrain said:


> Sorry if it's too dark
> http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii257/lolzzz234/Longchamp auth/?action=view&current=IMG_0975.jpg



had to squint and turn my screen this way and that...but it looks good / authentic


----------



## mybaglove

it's a longchamp le pliage
fuchsia pink
large long handles

how does it sound off?


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> model? size? handle length? if this is a plain le pliage it sounds off already so please post pictures ...



its a longchamp le pliage
large long handles
fuchsia pink

how does it sound off?
it was sealed when i got it..
she went to korea and she said she got it there from a longchamp boutique

thank you..


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> it's a longchamp le pliage
> fuchsia pink
> large long handles
> 
> how does it sound off?



wrong tag. 
pls post pictures or link to seller's site.


----------



## henessy

hello! can someone help me authenticate this bag? please.  i've been planning to buy it but i have doubts. thankyouuuu in advance! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91595630.40516.100002087803444&type=1&theater


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> wrong tag.
> pls post pictures or link to seller's site.



cant seem to upload pics  can i email it??
seller is my friend. she went abroad. she's actually not an online seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

henessy said:


> hello! can someone help me authenticate this bag? please.  i've been planning to buy it but i have doubts. thankyouuuu in advance!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91595630.40516.100002087803444&type=1&theater



cant open your link


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> cant seem to upload pics  can i email it??
> seller is my friend. she went abroad. she's actually not an online seller.



it has to be posted here for the benefit of other members, new and the more senior.  
upload the pics to your computer of laptop, go to post - click on the paper clip icon or the manage attachments option and take it from there. good luck....


----------



## bagblebee

hello!  is this an authentic longchamp?  i am not familiar with the expandable series...

thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-EXPAND...tDomain_211&hash=item25661d0cb0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## henessy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=152041538208772&set=a.151506291595630.40516.100002087803444&type=1&theater

can you try this one? sorry.. i don't know how to attach pictures here..


----------



## theTrollTrain

henessy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=152041538208772&set=a.151506291595630.40516.100002087803444&type=1&theater
> 
> can you try this one? sorry.. i don't know how to attach pictures here..


You're getting it from Facebook? Just wondering, but what's the name of the seller?


----------



## henessy

here are the pictures from the seller. i hope you can help me! thankyouuu!


----------



## henessy

pics..


----------



## henessy

theTrollTrain said:


> You're getting it from Facebook? Just wondering, but what's the name of the seller?



hello! yes.. seller says it's pre-owned..


----------



## rx4dsoul

henessy said:


> here are the pictures from the seller. i hope you can help me! thankyouuu!



inside tag? clearer pic of zipper head and pull (pic is too blurry and whats up with the circle? )


----------



## henessy

rx4dsoul said:


> inside tag? clearer pic of zipper head and pull (pic is too blurry and whats up with the circle? )



heloo. i added some pics. unfortunately, those are all of the pics provided by the seller..


----------



## henessy

rx4dsoul said:


> inside tag? clearer pic of zipper head and pull (pic is too blurry and whats up with the circle? )



hello. i added some pics. unfortunately, those are all of the pics provided by the seller..


----------



## rx4dsoul

henessy said:


> pics..



the tag pic is a bit blurry but from what i can see, and 
if this is a bilberry...then there is something off. pls wait for a senior member ( CH or Ballet_russe ) to comment.


----------



## rx4dsoul

henessy said:


> hello. i added some pics. unfortunately, those are all of the pics provided by the seller..



the tag isnt right. better stay away from this item if you have not bought it yet


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> the tag isnt right. better stay away from this item if you have not bought it yet


how can you tell whether a tag is not right?
what is the correct tag for each model? what should we look for?


----------



## mybaglove

here you go..
pls help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage..
thanks

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd405/mybaglove/?action=view&current=Untitled.png


----------



## mybaglove

mybaglove said:


> how can you tell whether a tag is not right?
> what is the correct tag for each model? what should we look for?



hello, pls help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage
it looks authentic, the nylon feels authentic because it is crisp and grainy..
i just want to make sure whether this is authentic or not..
thanks

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/...t=Untitled.png


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> hello, pls help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage
> it looks authentic, the nylon feels authentic because it is crisp and grainy..
> i just want to make sure whether this is authentic or not..
> thanks
> 
> http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/...t=Untitled.png



Fake. sorry


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. sorry



how can you tell that it's fake?
my friend actually bought this from duty free in korea.. the receipts are here with me.. if this is fake then duty free sells fake bags?

thank you for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> how can you tell that it's fake?
> my friend actually bought this from duty free in korea.. the receipts are here with me.. if this is fake then duty free sells fake bags?
> 
> thank you for your time.



I only know that the tag is all wrong. 
As for the rest, take it up with your friend please.


----------



## mybaglove

mybaglove said:


> how can you tell that it's fake?
> my friend actually bought this from duty free in korea.. the receipts are here with me.. if this is fake then duty free sells fake bags?
> 
> thank you for your time.



can you also check these for me, pls?
i have 2 more lepliages, one i bought from longchamp de manille 
http://www.longchampdemanille.com/
tag says 
CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0777228
1899089001

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

OTHER ONE WAS BOUGHT FROM THEBAGFINDERPH
http://thebagfinderph.multiply.com/

tag says
NCA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0816158
2605089455

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> i only know that the tag is all wrong.
> As for the rest, take it up with your friend please.



how sad 
what do i need to look for in the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> can you also check these for me, pls?
> i have 2 more lepliages, one i bought from longchamp de manille
> http://www.longchampdemanille.com/
> tag says
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0777228
> 1899089001
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> OTHER ONE WAS BOUGHT FROM THEBAGFINDERPH
> http://thebagfinderph.multiply.com/
> 
> tag says
> NCA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0816158
> 2605089455
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!



1. large long handle plain le pliage in black
2. medium long handle plain le pliage in f.pink
these are reportedly trusted sellers however for safety and protocol,
pls check that these items match and please post pictures because your links dont point to the specific items you want to be authenticated. sometimes the tags match, but other details and how the tag looks might be off...


----------



## mybaglove

rx4dsoul said:


> 1. large long handle plain le pliage in black
> 2. medium long handle plain le pliage in f.pink
> these are reportedly trusted sellers however for safety and protocol,
> pls check that these items match and please post pictures because your links dont point to the specific items you want to be authenticated.



thank you so much.
the other one is not black, it is chocolate brown..
so does it mean it is fake? or does it have the same item code?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> thank you so much.
> the other one is not black, it is chocolate brown..
> so does it mean it is fake? or does it have the same item code?



unfortunately that means it is fake. sorry


----------



## henessy

rx4dsoul said:


> the tag isnt right. better stay away from this item if you have not bought it yet


thankyouuu so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mybaglove said:


> thank you so much.
> the other one is not black, it is chocolate brown..
> so does it mean it is fake? or does it have the same item code?



the fake item is from longchampdemanille? this seller should be added to the "Hall of Shame" then.


----------



## dericklim

Good day,

Kindly in need of favour to help me determine whether this is authentic or not?

Thank you


----------



## dec5

CHLongchamp and/or  ballet_russe,

Hello.  i hope you can help me out with my recent purchase. 

I bought a le pliage mini duffel in bilberry from one of longchamp's authorized sellers. Everything looks ok except for the product code on the interior tag of the bag. 

I know how to read the codes (i own quite a few pcs) and from previous experience all my bags have purely numeric product codes.  However, this particular bag has the letters H and T in its product code. It reads 1621089HT645. 

Do you think this is a legit product code for that bag? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dericklim

Good day,

Kindly in need of favour to help me determine whether this is authentic or not?

Thank you


----------



## kampag

Hi. I gave my wife an arbre de vie. I bought it from a friend who sells bags online (facebook). My wife is doubting its authenticity. So for our peace of mind, can you please help us authenticate this?







Seller ID: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002671350740#!/roxanne.deleoncambia?sk=info


----------



## rx4dsoul

dericklim said:


> Good day,
> 
> Kindly in need of favour to help me determine whether this is authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you



if this is a Large Long-handle Plain le pliage inTaupe, then it is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kampag said:


> Hi. I gave my wife an arbre de vie. I bought it from a friend who sells bags online (facebook). My wife is doubting its authenticity. So for our peace of mind, can you please help us authenticate this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002671350740#!/roxanne.deleoncambia?sk=info



Unfortunately, I agree with your wife, there is something wrong here. This looks like a 7A replica (almost like the original but still fake). How much did you pay for the item?


----------



## kampag

Oh no?! I paid P6500 or about $150 for the bag


----------



## dericklim

rx4dsoul said:


> if this is a Large Long-handle Plain le pliage inTaupe, then it is authentic.



Thanks, it's a large long handle type. Thanks again for your prompt reply


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sounds like it's a specialty made for the asian market. 




dec5 said:


> CHLongchamp and/or  ballet_russe,
> 
> Hello.  i hope you can help me out with my recent purchase.
> 
> I bought a le pliage mini duffel in bilberry from one of longchamp's authorized sellers. Everything looks ok except for the product code on the interior tag of the bag.
> 
> I know how to read the codes (i own quite a few pcs) and from previous experience all my bags have purely numeric product codes.  However, this particular bag has the letters H and T in its product code. It reads 1621089HT645.
> 
> Do you think this is a legit product code for that bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## kampag

Hi. Are there any other feedback regarding the arbre de vie? I want to be sure before contacting the seller. Thank you.


----------



## dec5

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sounds like it's a specialty made for the asian market.



Woohoo! What a relief!

I didn't know they have a special code for the asian market... Kind of weird though because I purchased the bag from a US store... Anyway, I'm glad to hear that my bag's authentic... Thank you so much for your help. 


(I also sought the help of their cs and still waiting to hear from them. But I'm no longer worried...  )


----------



## saks4me

Have my eye on the lilac. What do guys think? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-LONGCHAMP-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a855a38a


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks good to me, but ask the seller for a photo of the inside plastic tag.



saks4me said:


> Have my eye on the lilac. What do guys think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-LONGCHAMP-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a855a38a


----------



## saks4me

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looks good to me, but ask the seller for a photo of the inside plastic tag.


 
Thanks for your help! Attached are pictures of the tag?! No red flags?


----------



## tys1023

can help me to authenticate this bag??? longchamp le pliage tree of life. why the serial number have HT???

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10889040049&wwlight=cntaobao%E5%9B%9B%E4%BC%9A%E4%B8%96%E5%8D%8E%E7%8E%89%E5%99%A8%E5%AE%9E%E4%BD%93%E5%BA%97-{10889040049}


----------



## ladyinblue

plz help me if this is authentic longchamp shorthandle Type M peacock color here is the info CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0802802
1623089457
PLZ......don't have pics to show just let me know if the info is right for medium shorthandle type M  peacock color le pliage....Thanks!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ladyinblue said:


> plz help me if this is authentic longchamp shorthandle Type M peacock color here is the info CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0802802
> 1623089457
> PLZ......don't have pics to show just let me know if the info is right for medium shorthandle type M  peacock color le pliage....Thanks!!!!



Pls remember that the tag must not only have the right info but must look right too. Some fakes have correct codes but still dont look right.  Pictures are important if you want to be sure


----------



## ladyinblue

any idea if the authentic longchamp le pliage 4 base corner frays immediately? or how long of using does it takes?


----------



## JadoreCouture

Got this bag at the thrift store, I resell deisgner bags all the time. Never ran into a Longchamp bag though. Thought I would run it by the experts on here before listing. No YKK, BLITZ, RIRI or other zipper I know. Only the Longchamp mark and a 45 mark to note size of zipper. Thanks!


----------



## JadoreCouture

Forgot the most important photos... duh.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Hi ladies! 

I received this Longchamp Le Pliage LE Eiffel Tower from a close friend (as birthday gift last month). Could anyone please help to see whether it is authentic? Oh yes! It's in black with gold print, medium size with short-handles. 

TIA


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! From either Spring 2003 or 2004 




JadoreCouture said:


> Got this bag at the thrift store, I resell deisgner bags all the time. Never ran into a Longchamp bag though. Thought I would run it by the experts on here before listing. No YKK, BLITZ, RIRI or other zipper I know. Only the Longchamp mark and a 45 mark to note size of zipper. Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real!




BAGSLOVERsg011 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I received this Longchamp Le Pliage LE Eiffel Tower from a close friend (as birthday gift last month). Could anyone please help to see whether it is authentic? Oh yes! It's in black with gold print, medium size with short-handles.
> 
> TIA


----------



## mm2tahoe

frootandloops said:


> Thanks! Seller just posted some additional pics though...and from the inside tag, I don't think it's real.


I just saw this post, that bag was 100% legit, it's one of the older 2724 styles, it preceeded the 1899 model.  The pocket is larger in the front and the material a bit thicker which is why it was bid so high, many people think these older bags are better made.  I've purchased 2 of these in Europe before they stopped making them.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Glad to hear that. Many thank CHLongchamp.


----------



## atxgirl1999

Here are some pictures.  I plan to sell it but want to make sure it's genuine first!
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## tammy062

i brought this lonchamp off ebay and i just wanted to know if its autentic or not? thank you

heres the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/70582063@N00/


----------



## rx4dsoul

tammy062 said:


> i brought this lonchamp off ebay and i just wanted to know if its autentic or not? thank you
> 
> heres the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/70582063@N00/



Fake.
I hope you noticed that the item says "Inspired Model", which means that the seller is declaring it as a replica in the first place.


----------



## peace1029

i need help with this urgently.. is fraying on the inner flap normal? mine seems too much and very ugly! not sure whether it's authentic as well 

pictures


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

An older bag, but real 




atxgirl1999 said:


> Here are some pictures.  I plan to sell it but want to make sure it's genuine first!
> Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## peace1029

can someone help me authenticate the victoire above please..


----------



## atxgirl1999

CH<3Longchamp said:


> An older bag, but real


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peace1029 said:


> can someone help me authenticate the victoire above please..



That one's real 
the "fraying" is normal...some brandnew victoire flaps undersides are like that, dont worry


----------



## peace1029

rx4dsoul said:


> That one's real
> the "fraying" is normal...some brandnew victoire flaps undersides are like that, dont worry



thanks for your reply!! I was so panicky yesterday..
but isn't the fraying a little TOO much? I asked my friends who have a few LCs of their own and they all said theirs are much smoother.. just 'hairy' but not as frayed as the one I posted


----------



## rx4dsoul

peace1029 said:


> thanks for your reply!! I was so panicky yesterday..
> but isn't the fraying a little TOO much? I asked my friends who have a few LCs of their own and they all said theirs are much smoother.. just 'hairy' but not as frayed as the one I posted



i dont see anything wrong honestly.  victoire leather flaps are a bit thicker than standard le pliages and those are not "fraying",  i think just minor differences in the cutting process ...dont worry much about that and enjoy your authentic and beautiful bag


----------



## peace1029

rx4dsoul said:


> i dont see anything wrong honestly.  victoire leather flaps are a bit thicker than standard le pliages and those are not "fraying", i think just minor differences in the cutting process ...dont worry much about that and enjoy your authentic and beautiful bag


 
thank you very much for your assurance! i think i'll just try and see if i can even out the inner side of the flap. and trim the edges a little tonight.

thanks again! (:


----------



## heaven_belle

hi. can someone authenticate this le pliage bilberry in large long handle? thanks.


----------



## heaven_belle

another set of pix...bilberry large long handle.tnx


----------



## Smilette

Help please on authenticating this Le Pliage.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Smilette said:


> Help please on authenticating this Le Pliage.  Thanks in advance!



authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> another set of pix...bilberry large long handle.tnx



can u show the tag pls?


----------



## Smilette

rx4dsoul said:


> authentic



Thanks!


----------



## mm2tahoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.
> I hope you noticed that the item says "Inspired Model", which means that the seller is declaring it as a replica in the first place.


Or, if they are declaring "Type" in the item line.  But many people do not know this and I reported another seller, momnteacher1st, who is totally selling these bags.  Hopefully ebay will do something.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mm2tahoe said:


> Or, if they are declaring "Type" in the item line.  But many people do not know this and I reported another seller, momnteacher1st, who is totally selling these bags.  Hopefully ebay will do something.



Sometimes buying on ebay is like signing a really long contract with a lot of fine print hiding all the cons  but i still love ebay! lets make it safer . good luck...


----------



## bagaholic@18

hi all. . . badly need ur help to please authenticate this lc bag that i just bought from a friend no pics yet but here' s the tag 
NFC LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0793111
1623089645

thanks so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholic@18 said:


> hi all. . . badly need ur help to please authenticate this lc bag that i just bought from a friend no pics yet but here' s the tag
> NFC LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0793111
> 1623089645
> 
> thanks so much



Hi...pls post pics.


----------



## bagaholic@18

dont have pics yet.but can you tell from the tag first.please. . . thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholic@18 said:


> dont have pics yet.but can you tell from the tag first.please. . . thanks so much!



Sorry,  the info is not enough. 
Information on the tag might be right but that doesnt mean it is real...so pics of the tag and other details are still needed.


----------



## bagaholic@18

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry,  the info is not enough.
> Information on the tag might be right but that doesnt mean it is real...so pics of the tag and other details are still needed.



ok.will take pics of the bag and post here.but does this mean that the info on the tag is correct.thanks!


----------



## bagaholic@18

Planning to buy this from online seller.need help to authenticate before i buy it. Thanks much! 
http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...66232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=13

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholic@18 said:


> Planning to buy this from online seller.need help to authenticate before i buy it. Thanks much!
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...66232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=13
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0



Pls post clear pics of the ff details:
Tag, front flap with the horse and rider stamp, zipper material, zipper head and marks, zipper pull, stamp on the back, inside tag, buttons/snaps, etc


----------



## bagaholic@18

rx4dsoul said:


> Pls post clear pics of the ff details:
> Tag, front flap with the horse and rider stamp, zipper material, zipper head and marks, zipper pull, stamp on the back, inside tag, buttons/snaps,
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholic@18 said:


> rx4dsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post clear pics of the ff details:
> Tag, front flap with the horse and rider stamp, zipper material, zipper head and marks, zipper pull, stamp on the back, inside tag, buttons/snaps,
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&refid=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags are not shown but other details look off already. sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## bagaholic@18

rx4dsoul said:


> bagaholic@18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tags are not shown but other details look off already. sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... Thanks for the info its a good thing that we have a forum such as this to educate people.will post the pics of the other longchamp bag that i just bought.appreciate ur help.
Click to expand...


----------



## nuinarakchan

Hi,  can anyone tell me if this authentic? this is my first longchamp purchased from Ebay
my concerns is the zipper pull, doesn't have 1948 but "Paris" and "France" 
Thank you so much


----------



## mm2tahoe

nuinarakchan said:


> Hi,  can anyone tell me if this authentic? this is my first longchamp purchased from Ebay
> my concerns is the zipper pull, doesn't have 1948 but "Paris" and "France"
> Thank you so much


Fake, see my post # 2473, anytime you see Longchamp "Type" or Le Piliage "Type" on the bag, it is not authentic.  Sorry but you should try to get your money refunded.


----------



## Reilalala

I am planning on buying a longchamp and I came across this site that sells surprisingly low priced longchamps. Is it possible or are they most likely fake? The reviews seem pretty good though. 

This is the link:
http://www.longchampbagsoutlets.com/reviews.html?page=3

I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me if this site is authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:


> Hi,  can anyone tell me if this authentic? this is my first longchamp purchased from Ebay
> my concerns is the zipper pull, doesn't have 1948 but "Paris" and "France"
> Thank you so much



Hello! pls post pics of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

Reilalala said:


> I am planning on buying a longchamp and I came across this site that sells surprisingly low priced longchamps. Is it possible or are they most likely fake? The reviews seem pretty good though.
> 
> This is the link:
> http://www.longchampbagsoutlets.com/reviews.html?page=3
> 
> I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me if this site is authentic



Sorry, the site isnt legit, i think this was mentioned some pages back... anyway, its difficult to authenticate the items too coz only stock photos are shown, no pics of details are posted. Do request for some pics....


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello! pls post pics of the tag



 the bag does't have any tags. is this actually a fake?


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> Hello! pls post pics of the tag





mm2tahoe said:


> Fake, see my post # 2473, anytime you see Longchamp "Type" or Le Piliage "Type" on the bag, it is not authentic.  Sorry but you should try to get your money refunded.



you means that any bag with word "type" are fake? the bag have black coated like linging and does't have any white tags. I really need to make this clear. I am freaking out right now!


----------



## pazmateo

I recently purchased this Longchamp satchel at a Value World for $1.40. It is real leather, and appears to be real based upon my research, but I was wondering if I could get some other opinions? 

The inside Tag says Longchamp Made in France on the inside, and the back of the tag is marked "2626 00 CDN" 

There is a key-finder inside and the inside zipper pull says Longchamp. The outer zipper pull is the basic Longchamp saying "Paris" on one side and "France" on the other. 

I found an identical one in Navy on ebay for 80 dollars. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LONGCHAMPS-ALMA-NAVY-GRAINED-LGE-HANDBAG-TOTE-/120744541203

Here is the Navy one.

My pictures are too big. Mine is tan. Clearly vintage. 

Once again, any help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:


> you means that any bag with word "type" are fake? the bag have black coated like linging and does't have any white tags. I really need to make this clear. I am freaking out right now!



Hi..i know that there are older le pliages with a line underneath the horse and rider and a different zipper pull (which are also imitated by some counterfeiters) and the leather looks good... but im not sure if tags are absent or the markings on the back of the bag are wrong so i think that before you burn your bag that you should just wait for a more senior member such as Ballet_Russe and CHLONGCHAMP who might have more experience with older issues .


----------



## keats

The 'MODELE DEPOSE' on my bag has no accents!! It is supposed to be a long handle large in grape (colour for f/w http://www.longchamp.com/_img/new/longchamp_1899089219_0.jpg).

Sorry for the crappy pics. Let me know if you need more details. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## keats

Some better pics


----------



## keats

Last 3 pics. Sorry I don't have a link because I bought it from a local seller. Thanks again!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

If it's an older bag and you lift the leather flap, near where it is sewn to the bag it should have a letter/number stamp like this pic: 





 If there is none, then I'm afraid it's a fake. 




nuinarakchan said:


> Hi,  can anyone tell me if this authentic? this is my first longchamp purchased from Ebay
> my concerns is the zipper pull, doesn't have 1948 but "Paris" and "France"
> Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

keats said:


> Last 3 pics. Sorry I don't have a link because I bought it from a local seller. Thanks again!



Looks good 
try to look closely i can see an accent on the second E of DEPOSE...sometimes the E may not be readily apparent because of the leather grain ....


----------



## Jen83

Can someone tell me is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-Longchamp-Brown-Black-Little-Bag-Studs-/270795907075


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jen83 said:


> Can someone tell me is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-Longchamp-Brown-Black-Little-Bag-Studs-/270795907075



looks good... a rarer piece..maybe another member might second the motion...


----------



## keats

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good
> try to look closely i can see an accent on the second E of DEPOSE...sometimes the E may not be readily apparent because of the leather grain ....



thanks!


----------



## Jen83

rx4dsoul said:


> looks good... a rarer piece..maybe another member might second the motion...



Thanks! I found pics in google where there is no line under the logo (on the flap). Why does this one have a line?


----------



## nuinarakchan

CH<3Longchamp said:


> If it's an older bag and you lift the leather flap, near where it is sewn to the bag it should have a letter/number stamp like this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is none, then I'm afraid it's a fake.



Oh, really! I run to see mine and here there is a something like SGE0 . Is this good? 
I am still bump about the bag being vintage. When did longchamp change the zipper pull? how old is bag? I thought the bag was something call "Mini tote' like this one http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longcha...e/3014964?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=228 since the bag looks new. 
another questions. Do the wording on the back seam look legit? (TYPE "S") and do the bag missing the white tag? I have picture of the inside, is this look ok?
sorry for so many questions and Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## tehana

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate/ID this Longchamp bag. I've had one in the past and I feel pretty confident its real but can't find anything like it anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real & Pre-2006 & made in France  The older Le Pliage bags didnt have the white plastic tags like the current bags do.



nuinarakchan said:


> Oh, really! I run to see mine and here there is a something like SGE0 . Is this good?
> I am still bump about the bag being vintage. When did longchamp change the zipper pull? how old is bag? I thought the bag was something call "Mini tote' like this one http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longcha...e/3014964?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=228 since the bag looks new.
> another questions. Do the wording on the back seam look legit? (TYPE "S") and do the bag missing the white tag? I have picture of the inside, is this look ok?
> sorry for so many questions and Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real!



tehana said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate/ID this Longchamp bag. I've had one in the past and I feel pretty confident its real but can't find anything like it anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jen83 said:


> Thanks! I found pics in google where there is no line under the logo (on the flap). Why does this one have a line?



Some older issues do.


----------



## nuinarakchan

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real & Pre-2006 & made in France  The older Le Pliage bags didnt have the white plastic tags like the current bags do.



Thank you sooooo much


----------



## lollycc

I am not 100% sure whether it is authentic but from the pics you have posted it looks a bit like the vintage style so there is still a great chance it is authentic longchamp


----------



## mpark125

hello,

i was wondering if someone can help me out and tell me if this ebay seller is selling real longchamp--- 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220831631235


thank you so much


----------



## mpark125

oh this one was well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220831631235

thank you so much!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mpark125 said:


> hello,
> 
> i was wondering if someone can help me out and tell me if this ebay seller is selling real longchamp---
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220831631235
> 
> 
> thank you so much





mpark125 said:


> oh this one was well.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220831631235
> 
> thank you so much!!!!



Hi... need a pic of the inside tag ...


----------



## mpark125

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=140587873391



the other link doesn't show the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

mpark125 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=140587873391
> 
> 
> 
> the other link doesn't show the tag



link wont open


----------



## red_blue

hi can you help me by authenticating my longchamp cabas bag? thank you so much.

the tag is as follows:

SPN LIG 02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
2704089022

thanks in advance


----------



## red_blue

here are the other pics


----------



## tehana

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real!



Thank you so much! You don't happen to know off hand what the style is?


----------



## ilovezion

Does anyone know what should be the tag for a Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Graphite? I'm planning to buy it from one of the online sellers, I wanted to ask the seller to take a picture of the tag and compare it with what I'm going to get from here. 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

red_blue said:


> here are the other pics



Sorry...you should post a pic of the tag as well, not just copy the info...


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovezion said:


> Does anyone know what should be the tag for a Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Graphite? I'm planning to buy it from one of the online sellers, I wanted to ask the seller to take a picture of the tag and compare it with what I'm going to get from here.
> 
> Thanks!



Pls. post a pic of the tag...how the tag looks is as important as whats written on it, especially since counterfeiters are getting good at copying tags.


----------



## red_blue

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry...you should post a pic of the tag as well, not just copy the info...



ok.will take a pic and post. thank you


----------



## red_blue

here's the tag. the seller claims it came from korea...thank you again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

red_blue said:


> here's the tag. the seller claims it came from korea...thank you again.



Looks okay so far (although im wondering why the marks on the tag are faint)..if you have the item already, just check to make sure the material is thick and durable, there are no missing stitches and it doesnt deteriorate quickly from use, otherwise, youre item's fine.


----------



## red_blue

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks okay so far (although im wondering why the marks on the tag are faint)..if you have the item already, just check to make sure the material is thick and durable, there are no missing stitches and it doesnt deteriorate quickly from use, otherwise, youre item's fine.



thank you so much. i have the bag already and been using it for a month now as my baby's diaper bag. it is quite durable coz i put  around 3-4 baby bottles with 8ounces of water in each one, milk formula and other baby things in there. and we go out almost every other day using the said bag. 

whew! what a relief! thanks again


----------



## ilovezion

rx4dsoul said:


> Pls. post a pic of the tag...how the tag looks is as important as whats written on it, especially since counterfeiters are getting good at copying tags.



I see. Most of the local sellers here do not take pictures of the inside tag so I asked for it from one of the sellers and she just said that those are the only pictures that she have (no tag pictures of her items). Hmmm...


----------



## glam0rosa

hi! can anyone help me out if these are authentic? http://patmaescents.multiply.com/photos/album/21/LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_TOTES#

i find it weird that she posted an up close picture of the tag that's made in france but seller has a follow up comment "this one is an old stock; newer stocks are already made in china, even those sold by Rustan's " but she doesn't have actual photos of the tags made in china. http://patmaescents.multiply.com/photos/album/21/LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_TOTES#photo=18

and can large long handle le pliages go as low as Php 3,500 (around $80 usd)???

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam0rosa said:


> hi! can anyone help me out if these are authentic? http://patmaescents.multiply.com/photos/album/21/LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_TOTES#
> 
> i find it weird that she posted an up close picture of the tag that's made in france but seller has a follow up comment "this one is an old stock; newer stocks are already made in china, even those sold by Rustan's " but she doesn't have actual photos of the tags made in china. http://patmaescents.multiply.com/photos/album/21/LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_TOTES#photo=18
> 
> and can large long handle le pliages go as low as Php 3,500 (around $80 usd)???
> 
> TIA



I  see your point. 
This seller also sells on ebay.ph under the name shopperschoice2011 (the photos on ebay are marked  "patmae's" ). We previously decided a few posts back that an item  she was selling and most plain pliages she had at the time were FAKE. 
This is what some sellers do, show photos of authentic items to convince buyers, but sell and send replicas instead...so it would be important to demand from the seller the same item that is actually shown in the pictures, complete with all the proper details and codes. And safer still, to have authentication done before and after receipt of item. That may be too much hassle, but hey, its your money and nobody ever wants to be fooled even for $80 -yup, youre right, too good a price to be true...


----------



## cheska.ayi

Hi! Could anyone help? I'm curious what the letters on the LC bags mean? or if they mean/stand for something? I got a bit worried cause most of the codes i see says NIC LIG/M/02 or CLA LIG/M/02 but mine syas NRN LIG/M/02? is that an okay/real code? I took a picture of the tag though i cant seem to capture it in a clear/visible shot. but hope this will do.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6045231959/in/photostream/

Thank you soo much!


----------



## red_blue

hello everyone. hope you could help me again to authenticate (or otherwise) this bag i used to own.thank you.


----------



## red_blue

here are the other pics...


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheska.ayi said:


> Hi! Could anyone help? I'm curious what the letters on the LC bags mean? or if they mean/stand for something? I got a bit worried cause most of the codes i see says NIC LIG/M/02 or CLA LIG/M/02 but mine syas NRN LIG/M/02? is that an okay/real code? I took a picture of the tag though i cant seem to capture it in a clear/visible shot. but hope this will do.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6045231959/in/photostream/
> 
> Thank you soo much!



too blurry...


----------



## rx4dsoul

red_blue said:


> here are the other pics...



Fake.


----------



## dinskee79

is this authentic? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-LONGCHAMP-n...tDomain_211&hash=item3f0cd33532#ht_1129wt_932


----------



## dinskee79

this one too
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-LONGCHAMP-p...ltDomain_211&hash=item3f0cdf09c0#ht_899wt_932

thanks again..


----------



## geraldin

Hi,

Pls kindly help to see if the below bag is authentic.. thanks!!


----------



## cheska.ayi

Posted the pics of my bag on another forum before but just to be sure. 
Is the bag authentic?
got a better shot of the tag as well. tHanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989405837/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989627173/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5990189572/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989634493/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229802/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229814/in/photostream/


----------



## cheska.ayi

rx4dsoul said:


> too blurry...


 
Posted the pics of my bag on another forum before but just to be sure. 
Is the bag authentic?
got a better shot of the tag as well. tHanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989405837/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989627173/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5990189572/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989634493/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229802/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229814/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheska.ayi said:


> Posted the pics of my bag on another forum before but just to be sure.
> Is the bag authentic?
> got a better shot of the tag as well. tHanks!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989405837/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989627173/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5990189572/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/5989634493/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229802/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6048229814/in/photostream/



this one is authentic


----------



## mm2tahoe

nuinarakchan said:


> you means that any bag with word "type" are fake? the bag have black coated like linging and does't have any white tags. I really need to make this clear. I am freaking out right now!


Sorry, I should have been more clear, and this is widely out there on the internet so it is no secret to Counterfeiters. There is no "LONGCHAMP TYPE" on the first line on the back of the lable, it just says  "LONGCHAMP"
On the 2nd line it will say LE PLIAGE SHOPPING if it is a longer handled bag (small, medium, or large).  If it is a short handled bag (4 inches) the 2nd line will say LE PLIAGE TYPE "S" if it is a small, or LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" if medium, and will have an "L" if large (with the quotes around the S, M, or L.  If it says "TYPE" but does not have the corresponding size, then I that is also said to be fake.   I just checked my bags that unzipp in the middle around the bag to make them bigger; all the mediums and larges say LONGCHAMP on the first line and LE PLIAGE "EXTENSIBLE" on the second line. These bags are really awesome if you travel a lot for business as I do.   And, they all say "Made in France" on the inside label, and coincidentally, these bags seem to be stronger and better made.  I don't think it's my imagination either, they are holding up better on the corners and other wear.  
Also, if that ebay seller says "Longchamp TYPE or Longchamp Inspired" in the title of their listing or in the body of their description, they know they are selling a fake, and I suspect this is a way of refuting if someone files a grievance with ebay or asks for their money back.  They can point to the fact that this was clear in the listing.  I sent one of them an email saying their bag was a fake and she replied it was why she mentions "Longchamp Type" in the listing.  Amazing. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## mm2tahoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi... need a pic of the inside tag ...


I'll chime in and say I have bought from the this seller before.  The imprinted logo wasn't super strong, but the bag checked out at LC San Francisco as 100% authentic.  She feels confident enough to stand behind her product.


----------



## mm2tahoe

mm2tahoe said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, and this is widely out there on the internet so it is no secret to Counterfeiters. There is no "LONGCHAMP TYPE" on the first line on the back of the lable, it just says  "LONGCHAMP"
> On the 2nd line it will say LE PLIAGE SHOPPING if it is a longer handled bag (small, medium, or large).  If it is a short handled bag (4 inches) the 2nd line will say LE PLIAGE TYPE "S" if it is a small, or LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" if medium, and will have an "L" if large (with the quotes around the S, M, or L.  If it says "TYPE" but does not have the corresponding size, then I that is also said to be fake.   I just checked my bags that unzipp in the middle around the bag to make them bigger; all the mediums and larges say LONGCHAMP on the first line and LE PLIAGE "EXTENSIBLE" on the second line. These bags are really awesome if you travel a lot for business as I do.   And, they all say "Made in France" on the inside label, and coincidentally, these bags seem to be stronger and better made.  I don't think it's my imagination either, they are holding up better on the corners and other wear.
> Also, if that ebay seller says "Longchamp TYPE or Longchamp Inspired" in the title of their listing or in the body of their description, they know they are selling a fake, and I suspect this is a way of refuting if someone files a grievance with ebay or asks for their money back.  They can point to the fact that this was clear in the listing.  I sent one of them an email saying their bag was a fake and she replied it was why she mentions "Longchamp Type" in the listing.  Amazing.
> Hope that helps!


I should also say the information in the post above is for a newer bag, I believe since 2007 after LC stopped the line under the logo.

Nuinarakchan, I just pulled one of my older bags and looked at it compared to yours, and it also has the same zipper pull, no white tag, and the back label is just like yours except mine says "Shopping" because the handles are long. Just check to see if you have the letter/number imprint on the inside flap near the zipper.  So sorry to give you a scare if it all checks out, I didn't check to see if it was an older bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mm2tahoe said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, and this is widely out there on the internet so it is no secret to Counterfeiters. There is no "LONGCHAMP TYPE" on the first line on the back of the lable, it just says  "LONGCHAMP"
> On the 2nd line it will say LE PLIAGE SHOPPING if it is a longer handled bag (small, medium, or large).  If it is a short handled bag (4 inches) the 2nd line will say LE PLIAGE TYPE "S" if it is a small, or LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" if medium, and will have an "L" if large (with the quotes around the S, M, or L.  If it says "TYPE" but does not have the corresponding size, then I that is also said to be fake.   I just checked my bags that unzipp in the middle around the bag to make them bigger; all the mediums and larges say LONGCHAMP on the first line and LE PLIAGE "EXTENSIBLE" on the second line. These bags are really awesome if you travel a lot for business as I do.   And, they all say "Made in France" on the inside label, and coincidentally, these bags seem to be stronger and better made.  I don't think it's my imagination either, they are holding up better on the corners and other wear.
> Also, if that ebay seller says "Longchamp TYPE or Longchamp Inspired" in the title of their listing or in the body of their description, they know they are selling a fake, and I suspect this is a way of refuting if someone files a grievance with ebay or asks for their money back.  They can point to the fact that this was clear in the listing.  I sent one of them an email saying their bag was a fake and she replied it was why she mentions "Longchamp Type" in the listing.  Amazing.
> Hope that helps!



yup...we should all be vigilant on how the ad is posted or worded... and this vigilance applies to all items , not just LCs.


----------



## dinskee79

Is this authentic Longchamp? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270797286778#ht_915wt_932


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sure is 




dinskee79 said:


> Is this authentic Longchamp? thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270797286778#ht_915wt_932


----------



## dinskee79

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sure is


thanks for the quick reply


----------



## red_blue

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



thank you so much. i got a refund for that bag .


----------



## cheska.ayi

rx4dsoul said:


> this one is authentic



Yeyy!!  thanks!! 

Though I'd still like to know if those letters mean anything?  The NRN LIG/M/02?? Do they stand for something like the numbers?

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

red_blue said:


> thank you so much. i got a refund for that bag .


----------



## geraldin

geraldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls kindly help to see if the below bag is authentic.. thanks!!


 
Hi,

Pls help to see if this bag is authentic.. thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

geraldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls help to see if this bag is authentic.. thanks!!



Pic of tag please?


----------



## dinskee79

Is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-SUEDE-...tDomain_211&hash=item2566bab33a#ht_1745wt_932


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This and the gold Roseau are real, the epi leather LC that the seller has is not.



dinskee79 said:


> Is this authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-SUEDE-...tDomain_211&hash=item2566bab33a#ht_1745wt_932


----------



## cateplok

hi,
can  you please authenticate. sorry for the lighting, its quite gloomy. its a medium long handle (palm green, i think). thanks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6054155011/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> hi,
> can  you please authenticate. sorry for the lighting, its quite gloomy. its a medium long handle (palm green, i think). thanks
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6054155011/in/photostream/



authentic


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> authentic



thanks! yipee!


----------



## thestig

rx4dsoul said:


> 1. large long handle plain le pliage in black
> 2. medium long handle plain le pliage in f.pink
> these are reportedly trusted sellers however for safety and protocol,
> pls check that these items match and please post pictures because your links dont point to the specific items you want to be authenticated. sometimes the tags match, but other details and how the tag looks might be off...





mybaglove said:


> thank you so much.
> the other one is not black, it is chocolate brown..
> so does it mean it is fake? or does it have the same item code?





rx4dsoul said:


> unfortunately that means it is fake. sorry





rx4dsoul said:


> the fake item is from longchampdemanille? this seller should be added to the "Hall of Shame" then.




MYBAGLOVE and RX4DSOUL:

I was quite taken aback by the comment of MYBAGLOVE.  Please review your post and edit your post. * It seems that you got the websites and sellers mixed up. * You said that you got the fake bag with the label 1899089001 is not from Longchamp de Manille but from the other seller.  The authentic Longchamp bag that is Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Fucshia with the code 2605089455 is NOT from thebagfinder but from Longchamp de Manille.  They still have the photo of the tag in their website under the sold section. I managed to check out the entire sold section, and Longchamp de Manille has a pretty amazing collection of sold bags, including hard to find ones!  I definitely think that you got it all mixed up...the Fucshia is from Longchamp de Manille and the fake bag is from thebagfinderph.  Please edit your post here in tpf to avoid any confusion and mistaken accusations.


RX4DSOUL:

I guess it should be thebagfinderph who should be in the "Hall of Shame" section and not Longchamp de Manille.  Longchamp de Manille has sold some bags that I have drooled over (i was looking at the website and their photos of sold bags are just stunning), and should not be known as sellers of fake bags.  On the contrary while looking at thebagfinderph's website, I find it strange that she's selling the Le Pliage at just $91! Plus, thebagfinderph's website claims that the Longchamp bags are from Longchamp's China factory...isn't this an overused alibi used by sellers of fake? hmmm...sounds fishy right?

I hope we get this straightened out...it  would be sad to see tpf giving out false information, when, in fact, so many bag lovers around the world, like me, rely on authentication tips here.

By the way, here's the link of the photo of Longchamp de Manille that I found in their website showing the serial of the Fucshia bag, proving that this bag did come from them, and not the fake chocolate brown bag.

NCA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0816158
2605089455
*-ALL the text on the interior tag shown in the link below is EXACTLY THE SAME as the one written above*



http://longchampdemanille.multiply...._Pliage_Medium_Long_Handle_in_Fucshia#photo=7


----------



## dinskee79

CH<3Longchamp said:


> This and the gold Roseau are real, the epi leather LC that the seller has is not.


Thanks again really appreciate it


----------



## rx4dsoul

thestig said:


> MYBAGLOVE and RX4DSOUL:
> 
> I was quite taken aback by the comment of MYBAGLOVE.  Please review your post and edit your post. * It seems that you got the websites and sellers mixed up. * You said that you got the fake bag with the label 1899089001 is not from Longchamp de Manille but from the other seller.  The authentic Longchamp bag that is Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Fucshia with the code 2605089455 is NOT from thebagfinder but from Longchamp de Manille.  They still have the photo of the tag in their website under the sold section. I managed to check out the entire sold section, and Longchamp de Manille has a pretty amazing collection of sold bags, including hard to find ones!  I definitely think that you got it all mixed up...the Fucshia is from Longchamp de Manille and the fake bag is from thebagfinderph.  Please edit your post here in tpf to avoid any confusion and mistaken accusations.
> 
> 
> RX4DSOUL:
> 
> I guess it should be thebagfinderph who should be in the "Hall of Shame" section and not Longchamp de Manille.  Longchamp de Manille has sold some bags that I have drooled over (i was looking at the website and their photos of sold bags are just stunning), and should not be known as sellers of fake bags.  On the contrary while looking at thebagfinderph's website, I find it strange that she's selling the Le Pliage at just $91! Plus, thebagfinderph's website claims that the Longchamp bags are from Longchamp's China factory...isn't this an overused alibi used by sellers of fake? hmmm...sounds fishy right?
> 
> I hope we get this straightened out...it  would be sad to see tpf giving out false information, when, in fact, so many bag lovers around the world, like me, rely on authentication tips here.
> 
> By the way, here's the link of the photo of Longchamp de Manille that I found in their website showing the serial of the Fucshia bag, proving that this bag did come from them, and not the fake chocolate brown bag.
> 
> NCA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0816158
> 2605089455
> *-ALL the text on the interior tag shown in the link below is EXACTLY THE SAME as the one written above*
> 
> 
> 
> http://longchampdemanille.multiply...._Pliage_Medium_Long_Handle_in_Fucshia#photo=7


 

I agree that the item above is authentic. 
It is our place to help authenticate items, not muddle through the confusion of which seller owns which item, thats why there is a format for items that are up for authentication. 

The member labelled the other item / fake item as having come from longchampdemanille. 

We authenticate items as they are identified by the member. Or we authenticate items as they are presented. You are right, possibly, the member made an error.  Let the member MYBAGLOVE make the clarification on which items belong to which seller. And then we will make the correction. 

ps. that is why time and time again it is always best to follow format, id the item and post pics of provide the proper data and links to avoid confusion.......


----------



## kampag

are these authentic?

Seller: SimplyIrresistible Collections 
link: http://www.facebook.com/simplycollections


----------



## asvalentine22

Hi ladies - I am new to the forum and can't post my own thread yet...but I am hoping someone can help me out!! I found a D&G "Original Denim" collection leather handbag on Ebay.  I asked the seller what the name of the style is, but she does not know.  I can't find the purse anywhere online.  Needless to say, this worries me.  She has a great track record of selling and authenticity but I just want to be absolutely sure.  Can anyone help me out???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170681061884[/URL]


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The pics that you posted in your post are real- come from the 2006 Garden Foo collection. I cant see the rest of the bags from FB, so I cant verify those.



kampag said:


> are these authentic?
> 
> Seller: SimplyIrresistible Collections
> link: http://www.facebook.com/simplycollections


----------



## yusanne

hi can anyone authenticate this bag? Thanks


----------



## yusanne

facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.240752215964081.58630.100000879122011


----------



## asvalentine22

asvalentine22 said:


> Hi ladies - I am new to the forum and can't post my own thread yet...but I am hoping someone can help me out!! I found a D&G "Original Denim" collection leather handbag on Ebay.  I asked the seller what the name of the style is, but she does not know.  I can't find the purse anywhere online.  Needless to say, this worries me.  She has a great track record of selling and authenticity but I just want to be absolutely sure.  Can anyone help me out???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170681061884[/URL]


Here is an image of the bag I am asking about...again I am just wanting to know what this bag is called, or if it's even a real D&G brand bag??

http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h349/amyvalentine22/DGBag.jpg


----------



## yusanne

here are more pictures


----------



## rx4dsoul

yusanne said:


> here are more pictures



Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

asvalentine22 said:


> Hi ladies - I am new to the forum and can't post my own thread yet...but I am hoping someone can help me out!! I found a D&G "Original Denim" collection leather handbag on Ebay.  I asked the seller what the name of the style is, but she does not know.  I can't find the purse anywhere online.  Needless to say, this worries me.  She has a great track record of selling and authenticity but I just want to be absolutely sure.  Can anyone help me out???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170681061884[/URL]



HI...sorry but this thread is only for Longchamp authentication...try the search option for other threads on Dolce & Gabbana....


----------



## peppamint

Hi!

I'm pretty sure this one is real, but I just wanted to double check. These are my own pictures.

Also, please ignore that nasty embossing. I definitely wasn't aware of it in the listing....


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ Hi! do you have the pic of the tag?


----------



## Sahadsa

Dear experts
Could you please kindly authenticate this Longchamp bag that I have just bought? Thank you so much for your time.

http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee427/Sahadsa/Longchamp bag/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sahadsa said:


> Dear experts
> Could you please kindly authenticate this Longchamp bag that I have just bought? Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee427/Sahadsa/Longchamp bag/



something here is off and bothers me. if you haven't  bought this item already i would advise you to wait for another item....


----------



## Sahadsa

rx4dsoul said:


> something here is off and bothers me. if you haven't  bought this item already i would advise you to wait for another item....



Yes, even I am not an expert I kinda have weird feeling about this bag as well. It can not be folded! Must all Le pliage be foldable? Should I get refund as I bought it off eBay? Thank you xxx


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sahadsa said:


> Yes, even I am not an expert I kinda have weird feeling about this bag as well. It can not be folded! Must all Le pliage be foldable? Should I get refund as I bought it off eBay? Thank you xxx



actually , some styles are not supposed to be foldable like the metals and the planetes and this stle   but this item's workmanship is a bit sloppy and there is something off about the tag. just ask for a refund. ...good luck!


----------



## heaven_belle

hi...wat do i have to look for the tag? coz even fakes have tags inside. thanks.


----------



## peppamint

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Hi! do you have the pic of the tag?



Oh no! There is no tag on the  inside....

speaking of which, the plastic backing behind the button is very flimsy...it's made of black plastic instead of the usual clear plastic...

I think mine is fake, don't you? =(


----------



## rx4dsoul

peppamint said:


> Oh no! There is no tag on the  inside....
> 
> speaking of which, the plastic backing behind the button is very flimsy...it's made of black plastic instead of the usual clear plastic...
> 
> I think mine is fake, don't you? =(



Very possible. The leather is of poor quality.


----------



## peppamint

rx4dsoul said:


> Very possible. The leather is of poor quality.



Whoa, you can tell from the picture! You're good!

I have a question:

This one is the super-large "luggage" size....does this mean the handles are wider?

I have an authentic Lonchamp large size (the one that is 18") and the handles on this "possible fake" are a lot wider than my authentic one. Originally I thought it was because the bag was bigger=bigger handles, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ yup, coz ive gone thru the hit and miss trials of buying off ebay and geting hit by fakes  too like the rest of us, most of us learn thru experience (a very expensive teacher sometimes) . 
^ travel and short handle totes type m type L etc have stiffer handles but not very wide handles
Like u say ur item has...Just compare with ur authentic item


----------



## iheartlc

Hi all. Im new to this forum and i seek my new lc bag. It's a Le Pliage "Type L" - Modele Depose.  This would be my 3rd LC bag but the other 2 was bought in bangkok duty free and this one sold by a friend.

Here are the pics:
picasaweb.google.com/112012455655979906010/Longchamp#5642802717110534146

picasaweb.google.com/112012455655979906010/Longchamp#5642802931688777378

picasaweb.google.com/112012455655979906010/Longchamp#5642803095270242098

picasaweb.google.com/112012455655979906010/Longchamp#5642802822774907026

picasaweb.google.com/112012455655979906010/Longchamp#5642803446123262178

Thank you in advance.


----------



## iheartlc

Hi to all experts out there. I am new to this forum and i would like to seek your help on this bag. This would be my 3rd lc bag but the othere 2 i hve i bought in bangkok duty free. this one i sold to me by a friend.

Thank you in advance

here are the pics:















I cant seem to get a clear picture of the back flap but it says : Le Pliage ""Type L" - Modele Depose


----------



## heaven_belle

hi can someone help authenticate this lc...saw this on fb...tnx


----------



## heaven_belle

other pix..thanks


----------



## peppamint

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ yup, coz ive gone thru the hit and miss trials of buying off ebay and geting hit by fakes  too like the rest of us, most of us learn thru experience (a very expensive teacher sometimes) .
> ^ travel and short handle totes type m type L etc have stiffer handles but not very wide handles
> Like u say ur item has...Just compare with ur authentic item



Thanks!


----------



## Sahadsa

rx4dsoul said:


> actually , some styles are not supposed to be foldable like the metals and the planetes and this stle   but this item's workmanship is a bit sloppy and there is something off about the tag. just ask for a refund. ...good luck!



Hi rx4dsoul
I have contacted the seller and considering getting the refund but seller wont refund the postage fee which I have paid USD33 for. Other than that I will have to send it back to US which is gonna cost me AUD 25. I cant afford to lose that much money for fake bag. Would you say the bag is fake, then I would tell seller that I got the bag authenticated? Or any advice what I should do? TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> other pix..thanks



Looks good


----------



## Sahadsa

Sahadsa said:


> Hi rx4dsoul
> I have contacted the seller and considering getting the refund but seller wont refund the postage fee which I have paid USD33 for. Other than that I will have to send it back to US which is gonna cost me AUD 25. I cant afford to lose that much money for fake bag. Would you say the bag is fake, then I would tell seller that I got the bag authenticated? Or any advice what I should do? TIA


Hi there, 
I have just found out that there are lose stitches on interior as well. Here is the link  
http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee427/Sahadsa/Longchamp Stitching/
Thank you so much again for your help. :kiss:


----------



## heaven_belle

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good




thank you.... =)


----------



## V00val

Hi there
i am a newly Côme to thé forum. Could someonf tell me if this 2.55 is authentic???
Thank you very much for your input

http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-ch...issue-flap-bag-bijoux-rhw-i-44686-s-2624.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sahadsa said:


> Hi there,
> I have just found out that there are lose stitches on interior as well. Here is the link
> http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee427/Sahadsa/Longchamp Stitching/
> Thank you so much again for your help. :kiss:



Girl, get a refund


----------



## rx4dsoul

V00val said:


> Hi there
> i am a newly Côme to thé forum. Could someonf tell me if this 2.55 is authentic???
> Thank you very much for your input
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-ch...issue-flap-bag-bijoux-rhw-i-44686-s-2624.html



Hello! This thread is for LC bags only, try search option for Chanel authentication...


----------



## iheartlc

iheartlc said:


> Hi to all experts out there. I am new to this forum and i would like to seek your help on this bag. This would be my 3rd lc bag but the othere 2 i hve i bought in bangkok duty free. this one i sold to me by a friend.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 1469007
> 
> View attachment 1469007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1469011
> 
> 
> View attachment 1469012
> 
> 
> View attachment 1469013
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get a clear picture of the back flap but it says : Le Pliage ""Type L" - Modele Depose



hi can anyone pls help? Tnx so much


----------



## u8mypinkcookies

can someone authenticate this? Longchamp Cabas- peacock and Le Pliage Hobo? 

Thanks


----------



## Nat

V00val said:


> Hi there
> i am a newly Côme to thé forum. Could someonf tell me if this 2.55 is authentic???
> Thank you very much for your input
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-ch...issue-flap-bag-bijoux-rhw-i-44686-s-2624.html



Hi and welcome! :welcome2: Authenticity questions related to Chanel should be posted in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html

Make sure you use the posting format as shown in post #1 of that thread


----------



## u8mypinkcookies

did Longchamp have this before-- Longchamp Le Pliage (Small/short handle) in Lilac?


----------



## dinskee79

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LEATHER-RARE-COL...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1e1c8201#ht_1393wt_932

is this authentic? TIA


----------



## prideprejudice

Does anyone have any info on this website http://www.longchamp-sale.com/?  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

u8mypinkcookies said:


> can someone authenticate this? Longchamp Cabas- peacock and Le Pliage Hobo?
> 
> Thanks



pls post pics of the tags with the codes


----------



## mrsmamas369

I recently purchased this bag off Ebay.  Can someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! 




dinskee79 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LEATHER-RARE-COL...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1e1c8201#ht_1393wt_932
> 
> is this authentic? TIA


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I wouldnt trust it 




prideprejudice said:


> Does anyone have any info on this website http://www.longchamp-sale.com/?  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> I recently purchased this bag off Ebay.  Can someone authenticate this for me?



fake.


----------



## bettyblooper

can someone tell me if this seller is offering real longchamp??

http://stores.ebay.ph/deals-and-ste...d=933231632&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2


----------



## mrsmamas369

rx4dsoul said:


> fake.



This was the auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380361240214#ht_5378wt_1346

The seller seems to sell a lot of these bags and all positive feedback.  It's crushing to know I got a fake bag   What makes my bag a "fake"? :cry:


----------



## Amethyst224

Doesn't look authentic to me and I own many LC bags.


----------



## iamphoebe

iheartlc said:


> hi can anyone pls help? Tnx so much


 
sorry for chiming in but is the color of this le pliage black? i own a black one of the same size 1624 type L and we've got different codes, but let us still defer to the expertise of our senior authenticators on this.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bettyblooper said:


> can someone tell me if this seller is offering real longchamp??
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ph/deals-and-ste...d=933231632&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2



leather on the pliages seem to be of poor quality, better ask for pics of other details to be certain...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> This was the auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380361240214#ht_5378wt_1346
> 
> The seller seems to sell a lot of these bags and all positive feedback.  It's crushing to know I got a fake bag   What makes my bag a "fake"? :cry:



Poor quality leather and stitching, the metal hardware looks substandard and most importantly , something about the tag is wrong. Sorry I cant discuss more details but suffice it to say, some of this seller's items have already been discussed a few pages back as having been fake.


----------



## cateplok

mrsmamas369 said:


> This was the auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380361240214#ht_5378wt_1346
> 
> The seller seems to sell a lot of these bags and all positive feedback.  It's crushing to know I got a fake bag   What makes my bag a "fake"? :cry:[/QUOTE
> 
> hard to buy from ebay.. a lot of fake longchamp. i inquired one time and ask for the code. the seller gave it to me but told her, there was no such thing.  she never replied to me again after i told her, she's selling fake.  better return the bag and ask for a refund if she declared it was authentic. but do a thorough research on how to spot fake.


----------



## sinny1

Does this website sell authentic Longchamp bags? So new to this brand!! TIA! 

http://www.longchamp-longchamps.com/longchamp-arbre-de-vie-c-12.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

sinny1 said:


> Does this website sell authentic Longchamp bags? So new to this brand!! TIA!
> 
> http://www.longchamp-longchamps.com/longchamp-arbre-de-vie-c-12.html



Careful...so many fakes out there... Anyway, be cautious because this website does not claim authenticity. But since even claiming authenticity is not a guarantee, always ask for more detailed pictures...this website only has stock photos. The authorized websites that are reliable even if only stock photos are shown are those of longchamp.com, magnums.net, and those of the authorized department stores such as bloomingdales etc....


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Highly doubt it since the ship via a chinese version of DHL.




sinny1 said:


> Does this website sell authentic Longchamp bags? So new to this brand!! TIA!
> 
> http://www.longchamp-longchamps.com/longchamp-arbre-de-vie-c-12.html


----------



## sinny1

Thanks for the response!! I found an ebay seller who has a limited edition eiffel one listed and says he's partnered with mylittletoteshop is that a reputable site?

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can anyone verify if this seller is selling authentic Longchamp's? I don't know a lot about LC's but I have a feeling that it's not b/c of the price. TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-bag-11-color-S-M-L-/150653921147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item68c8319539#ht_1645wt_949


----------



## cateplok

sinny1 said:


> Thanks for the response!! I found an ebay seller who has a limited edition eiffel one listed and says he's partnered with mylittletoteshop is that a reputable site?
> 
> Thanks again for the help!!



im not sure if there are still eiffel out there. i think it was released 09, im not sure until when they released that series. as far as i know, there are only 4 colors, black, navy, papier/paper and i forgot the last color if it was graphite. i saw a few who sells it in different color like lilac and bruyere and they are all fake. but from what i have researched, there are only 4 colors. i've also ask some sellers and they said, they cant find an eiffel right now for them to sell. so im not sure if what you are looking at is authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone verify if this seller is selling authentic Longchamp's? I don't know a lot about LC's but I have a feeling that it's not b/c of the price. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-bag-11-color-S-M-L-/150653921147?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item68c8319539#ht_1645wt_949



Highly suspicious!


----------



## heaven_belle

hi..can someone pls authenticate this lc? tnx


----------



## heaven_belle

and also this one... thanks...


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> hi..can someone pls authenticate this lc? tnx





heaven_belle said:


> and also this one... thanks...



Both authentic


----------



## heaven_belle

thank you... =)


----------



## mari_gold

Hello everyone! I am new here and would be hugely grateful if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me. The bag does not have a tag inside or a model number. What do you think?
Thank you!!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! I have the same bag in light blue 





mari_gold said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and would be hugely grateful if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me. The bag does not have a tag inside or a model number. What do you think?
> Thank you!!!


----------



## lola125456

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...llets-Longchamp-Dark-Brown-W0QQAdIdZ308399495

IS THIS BAG FAKE OR REAL???


----------



## rx4dsoul

lola125456 said:


> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...llets-Longchamp-Dark-Brown-W0QQAdIdZ308399495
> 
> IS THIS BAG FAKE OR REAL???



Fake


----------



## lola125456

thank you so much!
But how did you know it was fake???


----------



## lola125456

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake


how did you know it was fake??
thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ leather is all wrong...


----------



## shanana

can anyone please authenticate this bag..TIA..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200644812786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lola125456

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ leather is all wrong...


thank you so much!
sorry, for asking agian .. but is this bag fake or real? ;s 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...tote-Needs-to-be-gone-ASAP-W0QQAdIdZ309174842


----------



## mari_gold

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real! I have the same bag in light blue


Thanks for the answer. Does your bag have a Model # or any tags inside the bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

lola125456 said:


> thank you so much!
> sorry, for asking agian .. but is this bag fake or real? ;s
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...tote-Needs-to-be-gone-ASAP-W0QQAdIdZ309174842



also fake


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Also a fake!



lola125456 said:


> thank you so much!
> sorry, for asking agian .. but is this bag fake or real? ;s
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...tote-Needs-to-be-gone-ASAP-W0QQAdIdZ309174842


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The bag is a 1601 model from the Veau Foulonné line. It should have a clear plastic tag inside. The rest of the info is imprinted on the bag (made in France  ) 







mari_gold said:


> Thanks for the answer. Does your bag have a Model # or any tags inside the bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

shanana said:


> can anyone please authenticate this bag..TIA..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200644812786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



looks good so far but you might want a pic of the tag to be certain...


----------



## mrsmamas369

Can someone authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha..._Handbags&hash=item3a69ba749b#ht_15224wt_1540


----------



## Claud23

hi, need help authenticating this bag...TIA!

http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k140737723


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha..._Handbags&hash=item3a69ba749b#ht_15224wt_1540



Looks off...do get a pic of the tag to be certain..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Claud23 said:


> hi, need help authenticating this bag...TIA!
> 
> http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k140737723



Pic of the tag inside?


----------



## mrsmamas369

Can someone authenticate this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...H_Handbags&hash=item3f0d70b9c0#ht_9130wt_1652


----------



## ayu_82

Hi.  I am hoping someone is able to authentic this bag for me.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ce32ccb


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This seller has been discussed. I  wouldnt trust buying from him.




mrsmamas369 said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...H_Handbags&hash=item3f0d70b9c0#ht_9130wt_1652


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Again this seller has been discussed. I  wouldnt trust buying from him.





ayu_82 said:


> Hi.  I am hoping someone is able to authentic this bag for me.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ce32ccb


----------



## magnetable

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/


----------



## lola125456

Hi, i was just wondering if anyone could tell me weather these bag are authentic/real or not.

1.  http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/2570889404.html

2. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ade-for-Blue-or-Make-Offer-W0QQAdIdZ309553100


----------



## magnetable

kindly help me authenticate this longchamp bag 

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/


----------



## rx4dsoul

magnetable said:


> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/



Authentic


----------



## magnetable

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



wow! thank u so much!


----------



## mrsmamas369

Here are some pics...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> Here are some pics...



This is fake .


----------



## mrsmamas369

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake .



ARGH!!!  How tragic...this makes #2 that I bought that turned out to be a fake.  I give up.  No more Ebay.  Just going to the store to get one...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> ARGH!!!  How tragic...this makes #2 that I bought that turned out to be a fake.  I give up.  No more Ebay.  Just going to the store to get one...



Not all on ebay are fake, it would be safer to have item authenticated before buying though,  and make sure that the seller will send you the same item that passed the test.  but you are right, the safest recourse is getting one at the LC outlets .


----------



## mimii017

Please help me authenticate this bag. This will be my first LC bag if ever. Thanks a lot in advance. =)

http://cgi.ebay.ph/preloved-AUTH-LO...Domain_211&hash=item3cbb8c5309#ht_3778wt_1140


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. This will be my first LC bag if ever. Thanks a lot in advance. =)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/preloved-AUTH-LO...Domain_211&hash=item3cbb8c5309#ht_3778wt_1140



Hi! something here is off...pls. ask for a head-on pic of the tag and the zipper pull and leather marks....


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. This will be my first LC bag if ever. Thanks a lot in advance. =)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/preloved-AUTH-LO...Domain_211&hash=item3cbb8c5309#ht_3778wt_1140



by the way...the rest of this seller's items are fake...so i would advise you to avoid this seller...


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> by the way...the rest of this seller's items are fake...so i would advise you to avoid this seller...



Thank you so much. maybe Ill just get a new one straight to the LC boutique. The seller's price are way too low (even her new ones) and she has lots of feedbacks already that's why I got interested. Its really hard for me to distinguish a fake LC because it is almost the same to the authentic ones   anyway thanks a lot for the help. God bless.


----------



## EL Kikay

rx4dsoul said:


> pls post pics of the tags with the codes


 Hi, I added pics of the tags to these items.  Please take another look 

Thanks!!


----------



## EL Kikay

u8mypinkcookies said:


> can someone authenticate this? Longchamp Cabas- peacock and Le Pliage Hobo?
> 
> Thanks


 The pics of the tags with codes are now in the albums


----------



## rx4dsoul

EL Kikay said:


> The pics of the tags with codes are now in the albums



The cabas and the hobo are both authentic 
- but im a bit confused as to who is having these items checked...you or pinkcookies...


----------



## kampag

Hi. Can you please authenticate this Longchamp petrole.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.127514157347629.22465.100002671350740&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

kampag said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this Longchamp petrole.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.127514157347629.22465.100002671350740&type=1



This one is real


----------



## kampag

Thanks once again...


----------



## kobee1029

I need your help please.  Could you help me authenticate my LC? I bought this from a reputable seller in ebay believing that her items are authentic.  Attached are pics for your reference.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ kobee1029

This is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> I need your help please.  Could you help me authenticate my LC? I bought this from a reputable seller in ebay believing that her items are authentic.  Attached are pics for your reference.  Thanks a lot.



hope you can return this and get a refund. Good luck!


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> hope you can return this and get a refund. Good luck!



Thanks so much for the help. I'll try to arrange a refund from this seller.


----------



## magnetable

Hi! my neighbor is asking for help to authenticate this bag: 

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/new/


----------



## rx4dsoul

magnetable said:


> Hi! my neighbor is asking for help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/new/



This is fake.


----------



## peanutbutter12

can someone authenticate this medium Le Pliage (loden)?

i have a feeling it ain't real.  bought it from a "trusted" online seller. sheesh.

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peanutbutter12 said:


> can someone authenticate this medium Le Pliage (loden)?
> 
> i have a feeling it ain't real.  bought it from a "trusted" online seller. sheesh.
> 
> thanks!



exactly, this one is fake


----------



## peanutbutter12

^ my gut feel was right! the feel of the bag is different from my other LCs too. anyway, how were you able to determine that it was indeed fake?


----------



## u8mypinkcookies

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ kobee1029
> 
> This is fake.


*
kobee1029*: what site did you buy?


----------



## kobee1029

u8mypinkcookies said:


> *
> kobee1029*: what site did you buy?



sis this is from "t....bags". im the one who posted the same pics in GT.. its really disappointing coz she has been a trusted seller too for LCs and to think that she's selling that for years, as she said.  Anyway, Im returning this one and she agreed to refund me. At least in fairness, I can have my money back.  Thanks to TPF.


----------



## kobee1029

Hope you can help me again.  Im trying to find a replacement for my peacock which turned out to be fake.  Could also please authenticate this item?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BN-AUTH-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-SHOPPING-TOTE-LG-BILBERRY-/110737807457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19c87cd861

Thank you so much for the big help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hope you can help me again.  Im trying to find a replacement for my peacock which turned out to be fake.  Could also please authenticate this item?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BN-AUTH-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-SHOPPING-TOTE-LG-BILBERRY-/110737807457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19c87cd861
> 
> Thank you so much for the big help.



fake! and yes, i know you may be wondering why the seller has so many positive feedbacks, probably because so many people just accept at face value that they are getting the real deal simply because they cannot believe that a seller with  excellent reputation and glowing feedbacks will hand out a fake item and they just conclude that what they have must be authentic.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> fake! and yes, i know you may be wondering why the seller has so many positive feedbacks, probably because so many people just accept at face value that they are getting the real deal simply because they cannot believe that a seller with  excellent reputation and glowing feedbacks will hand out a fake item and they just conclude that what they have must be authentic.



thanks so much again. And with your help, the seller agreed to refund me the money for the fake peacock. You're a big help to us.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> thanks so much again. And with your help, the seller agreed to refund me the money for the fake peacock. You're a big help to us.



glad to help


----------



## bebe_arin

hi guys! I'm planning to buy longchamp bags in ebay.. Can someone help me if this seller sells authentic LC bags? 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-Longchamp-L...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415cec6792


----------



## peanutbutter12

rx4dsoul: thanks for the help!! 



kobee1029 said:


> sis this is from "t....bags". im the one who posted the same pics in GT.. its really disappointing coz she has been a trusted seller too for LCs and to think that she's selling that for years, as she said.  Anyway, Im returning this one and she agreed to refund me. At least in fairness, I can have my money back.  Thanks to TPF.



oh my, we bought from the same seller I think. _t-e--p-b--s_? i thought she was a trusted seller too but as authenticated here, my bag was fake. she refunded today but then she was arguing about it pa last night. I had to really push her to refund coz I know the bag ain't authentic. I know she won't admit anyway. oh well, lesson learned! no more online shopping for me coz seems like there's no such thing as "trusted seller" online anymore.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bebe_arin said:


> hi guys! I'm planning to buy longchamp bags in ebay.. Can someone help me if this seller sells authentic LC bags?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-Longchamp-L...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415cec6792



hi..pls post a pic of the tag but i remember this seller was discussed prior as having sold fake items...


----------



## gnrn_026

http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply....0/AUTHENTIC_Longchamp_Planetes_-_639159774471

can sum1 authenticate this for me? thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply....0/AUTHENTIC_Longchamp_Planetes_-_639159774471
> 
> can sum1 authenticate this for me? thanks



pls. post pic of the tag


----------



## bebe_arin

hi again.. i dnt know if my tagging is correct since im new to forums.. shes offering to sell it for 2,500.. its too good to be true.. but if shes selling a class aa LC bag or a replica one.. would 2,500 would be worth it? 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/me...37.jpg~dsc_3739.jpg~dsc_3740.jpg~dsc_3742.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

peanutbutter12 said:


> rx4dsoul: thanks for the help!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, we bought from the same seller I think. _t-e--p-b--s_? i thought she was a trusted seller too but as authenticated here, my bag was fake. she refunded today but then she was arguing about it pa last night. I had to really push her to refund coz I know the bag ain't authentic. I know she won't admit anyway. oh well, lesson learned! no more online shopping for me coz seems like there's no such thing as "trusted seller" online anymore.



It's perfectly okay to discuss the name of the seller here , we can add that to the "Hall of Shame", and protect other buyers.   
btw, congratulations on the refund....


----------



## gnrn_026

rx4dsoul said:


> pls. post pic of the tag



ok.. ill ask the seller.. thanks!


----------



## u8mypinkcookies

peanutbutter12 said:


> rx4dsoul: thanks for the help!!
> 
> oh my, we bought from the same seller I think. _t-e--p-b--s_? i thought she was a trusted seller too but as authenticated here, my bag was fake. she refunded today but then she was arguing about it pa last night. I had to really push her to refund coz I know the bag ain't authentic. I know she won't admit anyway. oh well, lesson learned! no more online shopping for me coz seems like there's no such thing as "trusted seller" online anymore.



therapybags?? wow I thought they a legit seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

bebe_arin said:


> hi again.. i dnt know if my tagging is correct since im new to forums.. shes offering to sell it for 2,500.. its too good to be true.. but if shes selling a class aa LC bag or a replica one.. would 2,500 would be worth it?
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/me...37.jpg~dsc_3739.jpg~dsc_3740.jpg~dsc_3742.jpg



This item is so obviously fake, even without a pic of the tag 
I don't think it is proper to discuss though what and how much a fake bag is worth here on this thread or on TPF. 
Do spend more and get the real deal, the quality and mileage you get will be much more satisfying and justifiable in the long run.


----------



## bebe_arin

will follow your advice.. thank you sis.. such a great help..


----------



## kobee1029

hello Im here again and my LM Black just arrive. Just want to have this authenticated coz again got lesson learned from yesterday.  Hope this one will pass to think that I bought this to a very new seller.  If in case this will pass Ill be happy to tell her....























TIA Rx4dsoul!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> hello Im here again and my LM Black just arrive. Just want to have this authenticated coz again got lesson learned from yesterday.  Hope this one will pass to think that I bought this to a very new seller.  If in case this will pass Ill be happy to tell her....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA Rx4dsoul!!



Real! (Finally) Congratulations


----------



## donburi1981

can anyone help me authenticate this:

http://tinypic.com/r/1zpo2s6/7

TIA!


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Real! (Finally) Congratulations



Yehey!! see seller of this has 0 feedback but then I just tried but of course with caution.  One lesson learned feedbacks in ebay sometimes are not reliable. I just need to be careful next time and better to have it authenticated before buying.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## gnrn_026

rx4dsoul said:


> pls. post pic of the tag



http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.119200611500803.31367.100002325931681

i think it's included here.. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.119200611500803.31367.100002325931681
> 
> i think it's included here.. thanks!



The hazelnut planetes, black metal and black planetes are all real.


----------



## gnrn_026

thanks rxd4soul1!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> thanks rxd4soul1!!!



no problem


----------



## amor_shopper

hi,what's the code for cabas lagoon?is this correct:
its NMA EAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0819514
2704089018


----------



## rx4dsoul

amor_shopper said:


> hi,what's the code for cabas lagoon?is this correct:
> its NMA EAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0819514
> 2704089018



Hi there...this thread is for authentication and we cannot do that just based on a set of written/typed numbers. How the bag and tag looks is as important as what it says so please follow format and post pics of your item. 
( by the way, the code above is wrong )


----------



## kobee1029

Hello again rx4dsoul!  My friend also needs your help.  She needs her bag authenticated.  She was asking me as well but I couldnt see anything wrong coz Im not expert on this.  This is Le pliage Loden MSH here are the pics..... TIA


----------



## magnetable

hi again.. kindly authenticate this bag 

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - MLH GRAPE/


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hello again rx4dsoul!  My friend also needs your help.  She needs her bag authenticated.  She was asking me as well but I couldnt see anything wrong coz Im not expert on this.  This is Le pliage Loden MSH here are the pics..... TIA



fake 



magnetable said:


> hi again.. kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - MLH GRAPE/



also fake


----------



## magnetable

how about this one, pls. TIA 

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - MLH CURRY/


----------



## rx4dsoul

magnetable said:


> how about this one, pls. TIA
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - MLH CURRY/



fake.


----------



## gnrn_026

http://designercentral.multiply.com...Emin_4_Longchamp_Always_Me_Small_Short_Handle

authentic?


----------



## V00val

Nice...


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://designercentral.multiply.com...Emin_4_Longchamp_Always_Me_Small_Short_Handle
> 
> authentic?



yup its real


----------



## mimii017

Hi, its me again. please help me to check if this is authentic. I'll join the auction if it is.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/YUMI-BN-w-CC-HT-...tDomain_211&hash=item3a69f75507#ht_1860wt_929

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> fake
> 
> 
> oh ok... thanks again!!


----------



## kobee1029

mimii017 said:


> Hi, its me again. please help me to check if this is authentic. I'll join the auction if it is.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/YUMI-BN-w-CC-HT-...tDomain_211&hash=item3a69f75507#ht_1860wt_929
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Ive send her messages about her items asking for the yellow sticker and color codes of the bag, she's very defensive, so its obvious that something fishy going on. If you are asked about the authenticity of the item you sell and if it is really authentic you will still be proud answering questions of buyers but in her case she told me not to bid if I'm in doubt.


----------



## gnrn_026

rx4dsoul said:


> The hazelnut planetes, black metal and black planetes are all real.



how bout cinders?


----------



## gnrn_026

http://designercentral.multiply.com...anetes_Medium_Tote_Long_Handle?replies_read=1

this 1 also  sorry for a lot of questions, i'm really afraid of fake sellers


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> how bout cinders?



there are only 2 pics of that and it doesn't show much detail or the tag, so I can't say...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, its me again. please help me to check if this is authentic. I'll join the auction if it is.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/YUMI-BN-w-CC-HT-...tDomain_211&hash=item3a69f75507#ht_1860wt_929
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://designercentral.multiply.com...anetes_Medium_Tote_Long_Handle?replies_read=1
> 
> this 1 also  sorry for a lot of questions, i'm really afraid of fake sellers



Real.


----------



## gnrn_026

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake.



fake again, geez  lol




kobee1029 said:


> Ive send her messages about her items asking for the yellow sticker and color codes of the bag, she's very defensive, so its obvious that something fishy going on. If you are asked about the authenticity of the item you sell and if it is really authentic you will still be proud answering questions of buyers but in her case she told me not to bid if I'm in doubt.



yeah, maybe something is not right.


----------



## mimii017

another LCs again to check if they're real..

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809145159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7530wt_906

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809142219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_906

thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> another LCs again to check if they're real..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809145159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7530wt_906
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809142219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_906
> 
> thanks in advance.



These are fake.


----------



## gossips

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fce9c9a7

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gossips said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fce9c9a7
> 
> TIA!



Hi...a pic of the tag is needed.


----------



## renee0108

my first post  

would like to buy my first LC and can someone pls. tell me if this item is authentic? thanks 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809142219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_906


----------



## renee0108

^^saw the previous post (we asked for the same item) and rx4dsoul says that the item is fake 

i looked at the pictures carefully and it seems that it's a good knockoff, thought it's legit. can someone enlighten me on this? thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

renee0108 said:


> my first post
> 
> would like to buy my first LC and can someone pls. tell me if this item is authentic? thanks
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270809142219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_906



Fake


----------



## brackish

hi everyone! Im new here and I need your help.  

someone please help me if the ff. are authentic? 




SELLER 1:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/110737787046...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5865wt_1141


SELLER 2:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/220844135598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3465wt_907


SELLER 3:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250878186077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5879wt_907


----------



## rx4dsoul

Items shown from seller 1 and seller 3 are both real, from seller 2 - pic of the tag is needed. 
However i think seller 1 previously had an item that was fake ( pls do a search on the posts a few pages back ) and seller 3 definitely was discussed as having sold a fake item too...the items shown seem to be okay however please exercise caution and make sure that you receive exactly the same item that is shown/bid for. Good luck!



brackish said:


> hi everyone! Im new here and I need your help.
> 
> someone please help me if the ff. are authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SELLER 1:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/110737787046...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5865wt_1141
> 
> 
> SELLER 2:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/220844135598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3465wt_907
> 
> 
> SELLER 3:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250878186077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5879wt_907


----------



## yunnisa

Sorry for the late reply..i give you again all pictures of my longchamp patch pony toile tote bag..


----------



## yunnisa

Please help me verify the authentication of my bag..


----------



## yunnisa

Another 2 more pictures..i hope these pictures look clear for you to see..


----------



## gnrn_026

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...AND+NEW+*?referralKeywords=longchamp+planetes

real?


----------



## rx4dsoul

yunnisa said:


> Another 2 more pictures..i hope these pictures look clear for you to see..



Hi and thanks for posting in the proper thread unfortunately this item is fake


----------



## yunnisa

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and thanks for posting in the proper thread unfortunately this item is fake



I admit this bag is fake cause no groove of the brand inside the leather band plus the colour of the leather is slight pale...

Anyway thanks for your verification...

I will send longchamp le pliage arbre de vie for authentication in next time..


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...AND+NEW+*?referralKeywords=longchamp+planetes
> 
> real?



Pic of tag please...


----------



## monkeyr159

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me see if these bags are fake. I'm kinda skeptical because the prices are pretty low.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fcf2124b
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7a28b12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a69f491f1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27be09663a
and I'm pretty new to knowing if bags are real or not so if I were to ask for some more pictures what would I be looking for? Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

monkeyr159 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me see if these bags are fake. I'm kinda skeptical because the prices are pretty low.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fcf2124b
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7a28b12
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...993?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a69f491f1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27be09663a
> and I'm pretty new to knowing if bags are real or not so if I were to ask for some more pictures what would I be looking for? Thanks



Hi...1,2 and 4 dont show the tags, pls post pics of those...
3 doesn't show the tag either but most likely fake .


----------



## mahler

Hi!, I'd like to show this Longchamp as to which model line is this? I'm quite sure it's authentic but it could help some info when I purchase and give this to my sis-in-law to convince its authentic

http://www.use.com/longchamp_pink_ec24b874c39e6d0888d0?p=1#photo=1

Thanks a lot!


----------



## blueladybug

please help me... 
i've been eyeing on this OLD ROSE le pliage longchamp bag. saw it on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/set=a.209432399088095.54552.100000640103776

OLD ROSE 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99088095.54552.100000640103776&type=1&theater

But when i visited longchamp's website, there's no old rose color code. please help me authenticate if this is fake or what.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'm not sure of the model, but from the tag I'd say that it's from 2003 or 2004.



mahler said:


> Hi!, I'd like to show this Longchamp as to which model line is this? I'm quite sure it's authentic but it could help some info when I purchase and give this to my sis-in-law to convince its authentic
> 
> http://www.use.com/longchamp_pink_ec24b874c39e6d0888d0?p=1#photo=1
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Be careful with buying from FB- unlike Ebay, you have no buyer protection if you do buy a bag and it turns out to be a fake! Just from the picture alone (which is a stock pic) I cant authenticate.




blueladybug said:


> please help me...
> i've been eyeing on this OLD ROSE le pliage longchamp bag. saw it on facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/set=a.209432399088095.54552.100000640103776
> 
> OLD ROSE
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99088095.54552.100000640103776&type=1&theater
> 
> But when i visited longchamp's website, there's no old rose color code. please help me authenticate if this is fake or what.


----------



## sweetescape11

can u authenticate this LONGCHAMP ART DECO MED SH - THISTLE i got from http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...77509597.33399.100001465282866&type=1&theater  .. i can't post pictures yet since i don't have a card reader here with me.. for the meantime, here's the tag details inside.. i don't know if this will help:

SPE PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0792366
1623452JP569

if this not enough, il post pictures tomorrow.

thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetescape11 said:


> can u authenticate this LONGCHAMP ART DECO MED SH - THISTLE i got from http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...77509597.33399.100001465282866&type=1&theater  .. i can't post pictures yet since i don't have a card reader here with me.. for the meantime, here's the tag details inside.. i don't know if this will help:
> 
> SPE PAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0792366
> 1623452JP569
> 
> if this not enough, il post pictures tomorrow.
> 
> thanks!!



Hi...if you've read through the posts you'll note that we always ask for proper photos . Please post pics


----------



## sweetescape11

ok i will.. i just signed up today en posted dis message.. il send pixes  thanks much


----------



## dannalim

Hi, I'm new here. Can you please authenticate this? I bought this from a friend. 

multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/177/500x500/1/P9060001.JPG?et=FWoBDE0Eg4SR9tUb4i34%2Cg&nmid=484329222

multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/177/500x500/2/P9060004.JPG?et=WmiCrOk4XhK%2BelpUCs2pLg&nmid=484329222


----------



## yunnisa

Recently, I bought 2 longchamp le pliage Arbre de vie bags (medium, long handle in fuschia colour & large, long handle in navy colour) from different online website..

Can you help me to authenticate these 2 bags? Here some pictures to see..


----------



## yunnisa

Another few pictures here..


----------



## kobee1029

Hi RX4dsoul,

please authenticate this one...TIA

http://laboutiquedesacs.multiply.com/photos/album/249/Longchamp_LM_Bronze_Type_S#


----------



## pradafinder

Hi!  Hope someone can help authenticate this bag - already asked for more pictures and this is what I got.  

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=404668101

Also any help anywhere what to look for on a Longchamp leather bag (as opposed to all the non-leather which seem to have loads of help!)

Many thanks


----------



## MsMarie

Please authenticate the following bag:

Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15065569227...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7862wt_1270

















I received the bag today and the nylon and size differ from my light pink Longchamp.  I'm not sure if it's a difference in the country of origin (the light pink one is France, the new Fuchsia one is made in China).

Please let me know what you all think; the seller has a 30-day return policy.

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yunnisa said:


> Another few pictures here..



Hi! Both the Pink and navy arbre are real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dannalim said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Can you please authenticate this? I bought this from a friend.
> 
> multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/177/500x500/1/P9060001.JPG?et=FWoBDE0Eg4SR9tUb4i34%2Cg&nmid=484329222
> 
> multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/177/500x500/2/P9060004.JPG?et=WmiCrOk4XhK%2BelpUCs2pLg&nmid=484329222



Hi! you have to post pictures of the tag 



kobee1029 said:


> Hi RX4dsoul,
> 
> please authenticate this one...TIA
> 
> http://laboutiquedesacs.multiply.com/photos/album/249/Longchamp_LM_Bronze_Type_S#



This one is real!



pradafinder said:


> Hi!  Hope someone can help authenticate this bag - already asked for more pictures and this is what I got.
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=404668101
> 
> Also any help anywhere what to look for on a Longchamp leather bag (as opposed to all the non-leather which seem to have loads of help!)
> 
> Many thanks



Pls wait for  CHLONGCHAMP to comment. 



MsMarie said:


> Please authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15065569227...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7862wt_1270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag today and the nylon and size differ from my light pink Longchamp.  I'm not sure if it's a difference in the country of origin (the light pink one is France, the new Fuchsia one is made in China).
> 
> Please let me know what you all think; the seller has a 30-day return policy.
> 
> Thanks.



Definitely not from Nordstrom's as the seller claims!... do ask for a pic of the tag.


----------



## dannalim

This is the most of the tag I can get from my camera. Sorry. 

http://multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/179/500x500/1/P9060007.JPG?et=Od3K0rrzLNV1nqnCydODXA&nmid=484412620


----------



## MsMarie

rx4dsoul said:


> Definitely not from Nordstrom's as the seller claims!... do ask for a pic of the tag.



I already received it, unfortunately, so I am able to take a picture of the tag myself.  Here it is:


----------



## rx4dsoul

MsMarie said:


> I already received it, unfortunately, so I am able to take a picture of the tag myself.  Here it is:



yes it is unfortunate because your gut feel was right, this one is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dannalim said:


> This is the most of the tag I can get from my camera. Sorry.
> 
> http://multiply.com/mu/dannakatrina/image/1/photos/179/500x500/1/P9060007.JPG?et=Od3K0rrzLNV1nqnCydODXA&nmid=484412620



This is fake.


----------



## kciparrish




----------



## donburi1981

please help authenticate this longchamp:

http://donburi1981.multiply.com/photos/album/27

thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kciparrish said:


>



Looks good. 



donburi1981 said:


> please help authenticate this longchamp:
> 
> http://donburi1981.multiply.com/photos/album/27
> 
> thanks in advance!



Its fake.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



pradafinder said:


> Hi!  Hope someone can help authenticate this bag - already asked for more pictures and this is what I got.
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=404668101
> 
> Also any help anywhere what to look for on a Longchamp leather bag (as opposed to all the non-leather which seem to have loads of help!)
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## sweetescape11

Can u please authenticate this art deco thistle? thanks!


http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee482/sweetescape11/


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real 



sweetescape11 said:


> Can u please authenticate this art deco thistle? thanks!
> 
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee482/sweetescape11/


----------



## julliana78

Hi! I bought these bags (le pliage luggage) from one of my friends. she said she bought it from las vegas longchamp outlet. can anyone help me authenticate this?


----------



## julliana78

Please authenticate my Patch poney. thanks.


----------



## sweetescape11

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real



realllyyy?? wow im so happy! how did u know may i ask? hehe thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

julliana78 said:


> Please authenticate my Patch poney. thanks.



This is off. Where did you get it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

julliana78 said:


> Hi! I bought these bags (le pliage luggage) from one of my friends. she said she bought it from las vegas longchamp outlet. can anyone help me authenticate this?



You have to post pics of the tag


----------



## donburi1981

thank you soo much rx4dsoul!


----------



## pradafinder

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Thank you for your time.
I love Longchamp - I have one of their backpacks (leather) that I bought over 7 years ago - and it was 2nd hand then(!) - the leather is still perfect and it gets compliments all the time - but sadly the zip is gone... so next time I am somewhere near an outlet, I will have to get it fixed.


----------



## starburst02

Hello, i'm new here. Just received a Longchamp bag i purchased from ebay from *coffe*gal*. Could someone kindly help me authenticate this??? (ALL PHOTOS TAKEN BY MYSELF)

It *DOES HAVE* the following:
- YKK zippers
- "45" on zipper
- plastic reinforcement around the inside button
- "ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4 B" engraved on the back button

It *DOES NOT *have:
- the accents on the e's in "modele depose"

THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

starburst02 said:


> Hello, i'm new here. Just received a Longchamp bag i purchased from ebay from *coffe*gal*. Could someone kindly help me authenticate this??? (ALL PHOTOS TAKEN BY MYSELF)
> 
> It *DOES HAVE* the following:
> - YKK zippers
> - "45" on zipper
> - plastic reinforcement around the inside button
> - "ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4 B" engraved on the back button
> 
> It *DOES NOT *have:
> - the accents on the e's in "modele depose"
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!!!!



This is fake...and this seller was already discussed as having sold counterfeits.


----------



## starburst02

Thank you very much for the prompt reply!

Ugh, now i guess i'll have to contact ebay


----------



## rx4dsoul

starburst02 said:


> Thank you very much for the prompt reply!
> 
> Ugh, now i guess i'll have to contact ebay



this is one of  the so-called class AAA++++ (and so many more "As") replicas that are circulating on ebay and other online sites...these are almost exact copies, these even have the right codes, so much so that a lot of buyers are fooled, however, something will always be off ...like in this particular item the leather, lack of accents, and something on the tag.

 A le pliage may be deceptively simple, and although cheaper than other premium brands, it is still expensive despite the fact that it was designed to be a shopping bag and made mostly of nylon with minimal leather...what you pay for is quality so always look for perfection in each item. Stitches have to be intact and perfect, leather and hardware are always of good quality, markings are consistent...otherwise it would not be a real LONGCHAMP product. 

Good luck on your refund.


----------



## julliana78

rx4dsoul said:


> This is off. Where did you get it?



Hi. Thanks for the promt reply. I got it from a friend of mine who sells longchamp bags from "las vegas" longchamp outlet stores.  and here is the pics of the le pliage travel i got from her. The colors are bilberry, white and lavander.


----------



## mahler

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'm not sure of the model, but from the tag I'd say that it's from 2003 or 2004.



Thanks CHLongchamp!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Hi, I've decided to take the plunge and get a longchamp for a school bag. If anyone could please help authenticate the 3 listings below (1st one is from beach789 seller, 2nd and 3rd are from Joannaliu61), it would be really appreciated. TIA! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850001821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850139622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850155694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi, I've decided to take the plunge and get a longchamp for a school bag. If anyone could please help authenticate the 3 listings below (1st one is from beach789 seller, 2nd and 3rd are from Joannaliu61), it would be really appreciated. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850001821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850139622?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260850155694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



#1 - fake
#2 - need a pic of the tag
#3 - fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

julliana78 said:


> Hi. Thanks for the promt reply. I got it from a friend of mine who sells longchamp bags from "las vegas" longchamp outlet stores.  and here is the pics of the le pliage travel i got from her. The colors are bilberry, white and lavander.



Please post pics of the tags...


----------



## Shoppaholic11

rx4dsoul said:


> #1 - fake
> #2 - need a pic of the tag
> #3 - fake



Thank you! Just asked for a pic of the tag. 

This person claims to be a TPF member...I just asked for a pic of the tag but if you could also take a look at this, that would be great. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130572697570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thank you! Just asked for a pic of the tag.
> 
> This person claims to be a TPF member...I just asked for a pic of the tag but if you could also take a look at this, that would be great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130572697570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Also off but I cant be certain because some details are blurry. Do ask for a pic of the tag.


----------



## mrsmamas369

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake .



Regarding this auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha..._Handbags&hash=item3a69ba749b#ht_15224wt_1540

The seller (seemed to have changed names) actually directed me here to the forum to authenticate this bag and I told her that I did and it was found to be a fake.  The seller then said they get their bags from a friend who works in a showroom and also said they took the bag to the Longchamp store in the Short Hills mall in NJ and they said the bag was authentic.


----------



## Malditah

Please authenticate my LM petrole blue. Bought this from a friend.  Thanks

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09330.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09326.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09321.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09319.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09316.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09334.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Malditah said:


> Please authenticate my LM petrole blue. Bought this from a friend.  Thanks
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09330.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09326.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09321.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09319.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09316.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09334.jpg



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> Regarding this auction:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha..._Handbags&hash=item3a69ba749b#ht_15224wt_1540
> 
> The seller (seemed to have changed names) actually directed me here to the forum to authenticate this bag and I told her that I did and it was found to be a fake.  The seller then said they get their bags from a friend who works in a showroom and also said they took the bag to the Longchamp store in the Short Hills mall in NJ and they said the bag was authentic.



It is already suspicious that the seller isn't posting any pics of the tag...pls ask for those as well as a closer look at the zipper head and zipper pull. Funny how this item has a lot of pics of the entirety but never showing any close-up details.


----------



## Malditah

Thanks much *rx4dsoul* 

How bout this one? Bought this from shoes4less of multiply. Its Apache Loden medium shorthandle

http://shoes4less.multiply.com/photos/album/129/Longchamp_winter_collection_august_10_batch_arrival

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09906.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09904.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09902.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09901.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09899.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09896.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09893.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09890.jpg


----------



## gurlsaved

Yes, that is authentic.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

mrsmamas369 said:


> Regarding this auction:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha..._Handbags&hash=item3a69ba749b#ht_15224wt_1540
> 
> The seller (seemed to have changed names) actually directed me here to the forum to authenticate this bag and I told her that I did and it was found to be a fake.  The seller then said they get their bags from a friend who works in a showroom and also said they took the bag to the Longchamp store in the Short Hills mall in NJ and they said the bag was authentic.



She never replied back to me and I figured her bag was fake. I'm thankful I didn't end up bidding on this listing!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

These listings are from 66davidback. The buy it now price is low, makes the listing suspicious. If anyone could check these out, that'd be great. TIA

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d359e56

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d325623


----------



## rx4dsoul

Malditah said:


> Thanks much *rx4dsoul*
> 
> How bout this one? Bought this from shoes4less of multiply. Its Apache Loden medium shorthandle
> 
> http://shoes4less.multiply.com/photos/album/129/Longchamp_winter_collection_august_10_batch_arrival
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09906.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09904.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09902.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09901.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09899.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09896.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09893.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/apache/DSC09890.jpg



This is real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> These listings are from 66davidback. The buy it now price is low, makes the listing suspicious. If anyone could check these out, that'd be great. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d359e56
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d325623



This seller has already been discussed as having suspicious items. It is best to stay away. Item looks fake.


----------



## starburst02

MsMarie said:


> Please authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15065569227...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7862wt_1270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag today and the nylon and size differ from my light pink Longchamp. I'm not sure if it's a difference in the country of origin (the light pink one is France, the new Fuchsia one is made in China).
> 
> Please let me know what you all think; the seller has a 30-day return policy.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I don't know how else to contact you since i don't have PM priviledges yet. Anyway, i also purchased a Longchamp bag from the same ebay seller (coffe*gal) and i just contacted her regarding the authenticity of the bag and she stands firmly that the bag is authentic and told me to go to a Longchamp store to have it verified. I don't have a Longchamp store in my area..i only have a Betty Hemmings. I was wondering did you contact the seller and have you authenticated the bag in stores or something as proof?


----------



## kobee1029

Hello Pips!

Need your help... could you see if this is authentic?  What color is this, is this the Praline?  Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hello Pips!
> 
> Need your help... could you see if this is authentic?  What color is this, is this the Praline?  Thank you!



Praline/Cornaline. Authentic.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Praline/Cornaline. Authentic.



Thanks Again


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> Praline/Cornaline. Authentic.



Hi,

isn't this bruyere (old rose) because of the code and the color? praline is 469 right?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> Hi,
> 
> isn't this bruyere (old rose) because of the code and the color? praline is 469 right?



It IS old rose! My bad, and I actually have both colors! LOL

Thank you for the correction. It is authentic though of that I am sure.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Thanks Again



Hi! It IS old rose, not praline...but it is authentic... Sorry for the temporary color and tag blindness.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS old rose! My bad, and I actually have both colors! LOL
> 
> Thank you for the correction. It is authentic though of that I am sure.



That's ok we're humans...what is important is it's authentic...that's what I'm after for.  Im confused actually of the color coz I haven't seen praline in actual, so I thought this is the praline... Thanks again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> That's ok we're humans...what is important is it's authentic...that's what I'm after for.  Im confused actually of the color coz I haven't seen praline in actual, so I thought this is the praline... Thanks again...



Praline is a bit on the brownish-beige-with-a-slight-pink-undertone side under certain lighting, old rose looks like...well...old rose.  check out Show your LONGCHAMP for colors.


----------



## wyprix

Hi, 
Can someone help me authenticate this pliage eiffel tower limited edition bag? I read that all limited edition pliages are made in France however this seller claims her bag is made in China. I asked the seller about this and she said some eiffel tower limited edition pliages are made in China. I am somewhat skeptical....

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220848271995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missbullissima

dear ladies,

a colleague whose friend just
came back from germany
has some extra LM bags for sale.

for LM owners- need your help
to check the care card.
do you observe any mispelled
words?  particularly METALLIC
and DISAPPEAR?

hope to hear your comments
before i decide to buy.

TIA!


----------



## missbullissima

for owners of LM metallic bags,
can you please help check
the care card and verify if
the words METALLIC and
DISAPPEAR are mispelled?

hope to hear from you all.
thank you.


----------



## wyprix

wyprix said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate this pliage eiffel tower limited edition bag? I read that all limited edition pliages are made in France however this seller claims her bag is made in China. I asked the seller about this and she said some eiffel tower limited edition pliages are made in China. I am somewhat skeptical....
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220848271995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yeah, after perusing many of the earlier posts, I guess any "Made in China" Eiffel Tower pliages are deemed fake.


----------



## Malditah

rx4dsoul said:


> This is real.





Thanks again *rx4dsoul*!


----------



## rx4dsoul

wyprix said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate this pliage eiffel tower limited edition bag? I read that all limited edition pliages are made in France however this seller claims her bag is made in China. I asked the seller about this and she said some eiffel tower limited edition pliages are made in China. I am somewhat skeptical....
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220848271995?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Limited editions CAN be made in China. 
This item however is fake. Leather is off, something wrong with the snap and the marks, and the seller is showing you the tag of a plain chocolate pliage:wondering


----------



## rx4dsoul

missbullissima said:


> for owners of LM metallic bags,
> can you please help check
> the care card and verify if
> the words METALLIC and
> DISAPPEAR are mispelled?
> 
> hope to hear from you all.
> thank you.



You mean "DESAPPEAR" ?  Yes, but that's okay...my metallic items are from the outlets, authentic, Made in France, and the cards have the same problem...maybe the words got a bit "lost in translation" ?


----------



## missbullissima

rx4dsoul said:


> You mean "DESAPPEAR" ?  Yes, but that's okay...my metallic items are from the outlets, authentic, Made in France, and the cards have the same problem...maybe the words got a bit "lost in translation" ?



yes!!! metallics was spelled as metalics (lacking one L)
and disappear was spelled as desappear (with E i/o I).

i literally gaped in horror when i saw these mispelled words
and wanted to probe my colleague right at that
instant LOL! glad i held back. what a relief!


so i'm gonna get the LM bag. it's gorgeous 
made in france.

thank you for clearing my doubts. 
have a nice day!


----------



## kobee1029

missbullissima said:


> dear ladies,
> 
> a colleague whose friend just
> came back from germany
> has some extra LM bags for sale.
> 
> for LM owners- need your help
> to check the care card.
> do you observe any mispelled
> words?  particularly METALLIC
> and DISAPPEAR?
> 
> hope to hear your comments
> before i decide to buy.
> 
> TIA!




yes, mine is spelled as "desappear".  I just thought it's a french spelling.


----------



## missbullissima

kobee1029 said:


> yes, mine is spelled as "desappear".  I just thought it's a french spelling.



glad to hear that 
thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Shoppaholic11 said:


> These listings are from 66davidback. The buy it now price is low, makes the listing suspicious. If anyone could check these out, that'd be great. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...270?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d359e56
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Longcham...179?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415d325623



Thank you again!

I was also wondering about this bag? It's supposed to be dusty pink. The first link is the tag, while the second is the listing. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65868942@N06/6128585647/

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130572697570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thank you again!
> 
> I was also wondering about this bag? It's supposed to be dusty pink. The first link is the tag, while the second is the listing.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65868942@N06/6128585647/
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130572697570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



The tag looks real 
...however for safety, since the listing doesn't show  close-up pics of the details such as a closer look at the zipper head and zipper pull and the leather stamps, re-check when you get the item...make sure that every detail on the tag matches to what you were shown before.


----------



## ceruleanangela

Urgent help needed. is this authentic , just baught this ?

 Think the bag was folded very deep during postage.... thus become like this ??? 

LongChamp Eiffle Tower ? can somebody tell me why the nylon like this ? 





how to make it away urgently ?

I feel very loss right now , why the nylon will pop up?

anyone face this problem ?


----------



## MsMarie

starburst02 said:


> I don't know how else to contact you since i don't have PM priviledges yet. Anyway, i also purchased a Longchamp bag from the same ebay seller (coffe*gal) and i just contacted her regarding the authenticity of the bag and she stands firmly that the bag is authentic and told me to go to a Longchamp store to have it verified. I don't have a Longchamp store in my area..i only have a Betty Hemmings. I was wondering did you contact the seller and have you authenticated the bag in stores or something as proof?



I did contact the seller and I received a full refund.  She stated that she got the bag from a Longchamp store, however I am certain the bag that I received was a replica.  

After receiving the fake bag, I purchased the identical authentic bag from an authorized retailer and there is no comparison.   

The feel of the fake bag was wrong - it felt like a cheap shower curtain.  

In pictures, the tag was the easiest way to show that it was fake:

Fake:




You can see that the font looks off and the "X" across the icons are uneven and off-centered.  

Fake: 




There was also a broken snap on the Fake bag, and you can see the poor quality of the leather a bit in this picture.  


Real: 





I hope you're able to get your money back.


----------



## ceruleanangela

MsMarie said:


> I did contact the seller and I received a full refund.  She stated that she got the bag from a Longchamp store, however I am certain the bag that I received was a replica.
> 
> After receiving the fake bag, I purchased the identical authentic bag from an authorized retailer and there is no comparison.
> 
> The feel of the fake bag was wrong - it felt like a cheap shower curtain.
> 
> In pictures, the tag was the easiest way to show that it was fake:
> 
> Fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the font looks off and the "X" across the icons are uneven and off-centered.
> 
> Fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a broken snap on the Fake bag, and you can see the poor quality of the leather a bit in this picture.
> 
> 
> Real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're able to get your money back.



Actually the bag made in China doesn't means its fake. The leather must have criss crossed diamond shape (this is most easy to recognize, zipper pull gold means make in china factory). coz Long champ bags is produced in France, China & Tunisia. For certian model the wannt have high profit margin send the original material to make the bag. You be impressed if you go paris and buy it is still written 'made in china'only limited edition is make in paris.... 

but your button is broken..... surely must exchange.... !!!

think my eiffle was folded very deep during shipment. does anyone have the same problem? how to make it look good  ?


----------



## MsMarie

ceruleanangela said:


> Actually the bag made in China doesn't means its fake. The leather must have criss crossed diamond shape (this is most easy to recognize, zipper pull gold means make in china factory). coz Long champ bags is produced in France, China & Tunisia. For certian model the wannt have high profit margin send the original material to make the bag. You be impressed if you go paris and buy it is still written 'made in china'only limited edition is make in paris....
> 
> but your button is broken..... surely must exchange.... !!!
> 
> think my eiffle was folded very deep during shipment. does anyone have the same problem? how to make it look good  ?



The "Made In China" part wasn't what concerned me...it was the fact that the bag was a replica that bothered me.   I sent the fake bag back and have already been refunded.  

The second tag posted is also from China, and that bag is authentic.   I also have older bags Made in France, so I have seen the difference.


----------



## ceruleanangela

MsMarie said:


> The "Made In China" part wasn't what concerned me...it was the fact that the bag was a replica that bothered me. I sent the fake bag back and have already been refunded.
> 
> The second tag posted is also from China, and that bag is authentic. I also have older bags Made in France, so I have seen the difference.



I know other features of longchamp but just can't get rid the nylon bubble....

PYRM ORIGINAL and a code 45 at the side zipper very lively and shiny horse... grained cowhide leather......yet to check on the cross at the lable notice it is perfectly crossed.... thanks..... I checked my bag is also perfectly crossed. but the print is very blurry just like your pic....


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceruleanangela said:


> Urgent help needed. is this authentic , just baught this ?
> 
> Think the bag was folded very deep during postage.... thus become like this ???
> 
> LongChamp Eiffle Tower ? can somebody tell me why the nylon like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to make it away urgently ?
> 
> I feel very loss right now , why the nylon will pop up?
> 
> anyone face this problem ?



Sometimes the nylon "bubbles" but that is more of a problem for the older issues, I haven't encountered problems with my newer ones...but anyway, maybe that is still possible.
Anyway, you have to post other pics of the bag especially the leather stamps, zipper head and pull and tag for authentication.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MsMarie said:


> I did contact the seller and I received a full refund.  She stated that she got the bag from a Longchamp store, however I am certain the bag that I received was a replica.
> 
> After receiving the fake bag, I purchased the identical authentic bag from an authorized retailer and there is no comparison.
> 
> The feel of the fake bag was wrong - it felt like a cheap shower curtain.
> 
> In pictures, the tag was the easiest way to show that it was fake:
> 
> Fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the font looks off and the "X" across the icons are uneven and off-centered.
> 
> Fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a broken snap on the Fake bag, and you can see the poor quality of the leather a bit in this picture.
> 
> 
> Real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're able to get your money back.



For sure the seller wasn't telling the truth. Congratulations on your refund.


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS old rose! My bad, and I actually have both colors! LOL
> 
> Thank you for the correction. It is authentic though of that I am sure.



no problem  was able to purchase a fake bruyere w/c i thought was a praline at first (but was able to get a refund). w/ extensive research, i found the right color and code for each. both colors are nice


----------



## cateplok

ceruleanangela said:


> Actually the bag made in China doesn't means its fake. The leather must have criss crossed diamond shape (this is most easy to recognize, zipper pull gold means make in china factory). coz Long champ bags is produced in France, China & Tunisia. For certian model the wannt have high profit margin send the original material to make the bag. You be impressed if you go paris and buy it is still written 'made in china'only limited edition is make in paris....
> 
> but your button is broken..... surely must exchange.... !!!
> 
> think my eiffle was folded very deep during shipment. does anyone have the same problem? how to make it look good
> 
> does the zipper pull says whether the bag is made in china or france? i've read before that it depends on the size. if it's small and shopping = gold zipper, if M,L,xl etc Short hande =pewter zipper. w/c one is correct?


----------



## mapoohdi

This is my first longchamp, but I have a feeling that this is fake after reading all the posts. Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thanks a lot. 
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k176/mah-di/Longchamp/


----------



## rx4dsoul

mapoohdi said:


> This is my first longchamp, but I have a feeling that this is fake after reading all the posts. Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thanks a lot.
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k176/mah-di/Longchamp/



This is authentic.


----------



## billy_elliotph

mapoohdi said:


> This is my first longchamp, but I have a feeling that this is fake after reading all the posts. Can someone authenticate this for me please? Thanks a lot.
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k176/mah-di/Longchamp/



oh but I think this is real...why so little faith


----------



## sealchip

Hi,
I'm new to this site, wish I had known about it before hand. I've been reading through the thread (not all) but enough to make me start doubting stuff on ebay more than ever. Anyway, could someone please tell me if this bag is authentic? I'm not used to seeing inner tags of Longchamp bags without the "Made in.."

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9856351@N05/6138744140/in/photostream/

I have the tag info for two bags I purchased this summer off ebay, will post pictures later. 

CLA   LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PAIRS
MADE IN CHINA
0777228
1899089001

and 

NCA  LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PAIRS
MADE IN CHINA
0783134
189908270

(The latter tag does have a solid black bar at the bottom of the tag, while the former doesn't)

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this site, wish I had known about it before hand. I've been reading through the thread (not all) but enough to make me start doubting stuff on ebay more than ever. Anyway, could someone please tell me if this bag is authentic? I'm not used to seeing inner tags of Longchamp bags without the "Made in.."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9856351@N05/6138744140/in/photostream/
> 
> I have the tag info for two bags I purchased this summer off ebay, will post pictures later.
> 
> CLA   LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PAIRS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0777228
> 1899089001
> 
> and
> 
> NCA  LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PAIRS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0783134
> 189908270
> 
> (The latter tag does have a solid black bar at the bottom of the tag, while the former doesn't)
> 
> Many thanks



Item posted is authentic. Black plain pliage , med LH- older issue. 
However, for the items for which only tag info are shown, I could not say ...so please post your pics of them soon.


----------



## rcmmesa

hi authenticator, please help me authenticate this longchamp lm metal tote in bronze from an online seller in multiply. i like this particular line in longchamp and i am so amazed they're selling it for less.. 

please check this link:
http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/photos/album/91/Longchamp_LM_Bronze_Large_LH_P6700_ON_HAND

Hope you could help me as soon as possible. Thank you so much and God bless...


----------



## cateplok

ceruleanangela said:


> Actually the bag made in China doesn't means its fake. The leather must have criss crossed diamond shape (this is most easy to recognize, zipper pull gold means make in china factory). coz Long champ bags is produced in France, China & Tunisia. For certian model the wannt have high profit margin send the original material to make the bag. You be impressed if you go paris and buy it is still written 'made in china'only limited edition is make in paris....
> 
> but your button is broken..... surely must exchange.... !!!
> 
> think my eiffle was folded very deep during shipment. does anyone have the same problem? how to make it look good
> 
> does the zipper pull says whether the bag is made in china or france? i've read before that it depends on the size. if it's small and shopping = gold zipper, if M,L,xl etc Short hande =pewter zipper. w/c one is correct?


----------



## rx4dsoul

rcmmesa said:


> hi authenticator, please help me authenticate this longchamp lm metal tote in bronze from an online seller in multiply. i like this particular line in longchamp and i am so amazed they're selling it for less..
> 
> please check this link:
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/photos/album/91/Longchamp_LM_Bronze_Large_LH_P6700_ON_HAND
> 
> Hope you could help me as soon as possible. Thank you so much and God bless...



Hi...everything looks good so far, but for safety...better ask for a pic of the tag.


----------



## rcmmesa

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...everything looks good so far, but for safety...better ask for a pic of the tag.



thanks so much! attached herewith are additional pictures for verification purposes... thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rcmmesa said:


> thanks so much! attached herewith are additional pictures for verification purposes... thanks in advance!



Longchamp LM Metallic , Large Long handle in Bronze - Authentic.


----------



## rcmmesa

rx4dsoul said:


> Longchamp LM Metallic , Large Long handle in Bronze - Authentic.



yey! i'll buy this bag now... thanks so much.. God bless..


----------



## barrister04

i agree. it is authentic


----------



## sealchip

sealchip said:


> CLA   LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PAIRS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0777228
> 1899089001
> 
> and
> 
> NCA  LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PAIRS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0783134
> 189908270



Here is the link to the tags
https://picasaweb.google.com/114838836010515867982/Tags02?authkey=Gv1sRgCJK07a-E_eCJEQ


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Here is the link to the tags
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114838836010515867982/Tags02?authkey=Gv1sRgCJK07a-E_eCJEQ



Hi...both are fake...


----------



## sealchip

That's really disappointing. I appreciate your help. 

Could you tell me if this is authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602803502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I might just give up getting any Longchamps on eBay, its so frustrating. Can't trust "top-rated sellers" or individuals..


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> That's really disappointing. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Could you tell me if this is authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140602803502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I might just give up getting any Longchamps on eBay, its so frustrating. Can't trust "top-rated sellers" or individuals..



This one is good.


----------



## mapoohdi

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic.



thanks rx4dsoul!!!! That's a relief.


----------



## mapoohdi

billy_elliotph said:


> oh but I think this is real...why so little faith



Thanks!!!! I am so glad that it is real. It is just the way that the letters show up on the leather part. They appear too vague. That's why I was unsure.


----------



## ceruleanangela

cateplok said:


> ceruleanangela said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the bag made in China doesn't means its fake. The leather must have criss crossed diamond shape (this is most easy to recognize, zipper pull gold means make in china factory). coz Long champ bags is produced in France, China & Tunisia. For certian model the wannt have high profit margin send the original material to make the bag. You be impressed if you go paris and buy it is still written 'made in china'only limited edition is make in paris....
> 
> but your button is broken..... surely must exchange.... !!!
> 
> think my eiffle was folded very deep during shipment. does anyone have the same problem? how to make it look good
> 
> does the zipper pull says whether the bag is made in china or france? i've read before that it depends on the size. if it's small and shopping = gold zipper, if M,L,xl etc Short hande =pewter zipper. w/c one is correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to know the zipper pull says the bag is made in China or France, i just know beside the zipper got this number  45. Usually China is for normal le pilage and special edition is silver or gunned. but now u can have gold button and silver zipper coz some time is manufactur in china and send back to france to do final touching or china to the final touching, thus make in china.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsmamas369

Can someone authenticate this bag?


----------



## ceruleanangela

mrsmamas369 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag?



Seems authentic to me, see the label is perfectly crossed. Handwork seems good. but the zipper horse.... why so many dots or your camera unclear


----------



## mrsmamas369

ceruleanangela said:


> Seems authentic to me, see the label is perfectly crossed. Handwork seems good. but the zipper horse.... why so many dots or your camera unclear



The camera and lighting...I took the picture several times and could not get my stupid camera to take a better picture.  I hope that doesn't make it less authentic...SO hoping this is a good (authentic) bag.


----------



## sealchip

Could someone please authenticate this bag. The seller just posted the inner tag after my request. Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250891379196&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## wyprix

rx4dsoul said:


> Limited editions CAN be made in China.
> This item however is fake. Leather is off, something wrong with the snap and the marks, and the seller is showing you the tag of a plain chocolate pliage:wondering



Thanks rx4dsoul! I value your expertise


----------



## baggy-woogy

Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag :http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/006912471-Aukcje-internetowe-darmowa-galeria-zdjec.html#I1


----------



## estlin

Can someone authentic this bag for me? It's a large short handle Pliage in Lagoon my brother picked up in at Sawgrass Mills outlet when he was on vacation. He says it came from the Saks off fifth but I figure I should have it checked since I've no other pliage to compare to.


----------



## rx4dsoul

estlin said:


> Can someone authentic this bag for me? It's a large short handle Pliage in Lagoon my brother picked up in at Sawgrass Mills outlet when he was on vacation. He says it came from the Saks off fifth but I figure I should have it checked since I've no other pliage to compare to.



It's authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag. The seller just posted the inner tag after my request. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250891379196&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag?



Sorry...this one is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> The camera and lighting...I took the picture several times and could not get my stupid camera to take a better picture.  I hope that doesn't make it less authentic...SO hoping this is a good (authentic) bag.



I am very certain this one is fake for so many reasons. Hope you get a refund from the seller. 
The leather is of poor quality, the stamps too, the engraving is grainy, and most importantly, the tag is a replica.


----------



## estlin

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.


 
Thanks so much. I was paranoid because he said it was only $55.


----------



## rx4dsoul

estlin said:


> Thanks so much. I was paranoid because he said it was only $55.



I see what you mean, that's okay...but consider that its a short handle which is cheaper than the long handles (maybe they charge for leather yardage? ) and its a previous season color which some outlets are currently letting go for less.... but still  a great find nonetheless..enjoy your bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggy-woogy said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag :http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/006912471-Aukcje-internetowe-darmowa-galeria-zdjec.html#I1



Please wait for CHLONGCHAMP to comment.


----------



## mrsmamas369

rx4dsoul said:


> I am very certain this one is fake for so many reasons. Hope you get a refund from the seller.
> The leather is of poor quality, the stamps too, the engraving is grainy, and most importantly, the tag is a replica.



This made me SO very sad   I said it before that I'm done with Ebay and I bit an auction again.  But No FOR REAL this time I am DONE with Ebay.  I'm getting one from http://www.magnums.net

Contacting the seller now...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> This made me SO very sad   I said it before that I'm done with Ebay and I bit an auction again.  But No FOR REAL this time I am DONE with Ebay.  I'm getting one from http://www.magnums.net
> 
> Contacting the seller now...



There ARE still honest sellers on ebay, just hard to tell which ones, and its always safer to have authentication done before buying...sellers that balk at giving out the info/pics you need are always those that have something to hide . But yes, absolutely safer to get items at the outlets.
Good luck with your refund.


----------



## mrsmamas369

rx4dsoul, can you PM me why you think the bag is a fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> rx4dsoul, can you PM me why you think the bag is a fake?



Yes. Already did.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 






baggy-woogy said:


> Hi, Could you please authenticate this bag :http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/006912471-Aukcje-internetowe-darmowa-galeria-zdjec.html#I1


----------



## cateplok

im trying to find a le pliage and came across w/ this site, are her bags authentic? thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.176205805781717.38868.158901550845476&type=1

and also this one

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.180381115364186.39523.158901550845476&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> im trying to find a le pliage and came across w/ this site, are her bags authentic? thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.176205805781717.38868.158901550845476&type=1
> 
> and also this one
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.180381115364186.39523.158901550845476&type=1



The pliages are fakes.
Not so sure about the petals, the photos don't show much detail but the brown one  is fake....


----------



## baggy-woogy

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!


 
Oh, good news - thank you a lot ! 
Although I was pretty sure that the bag is authentic, I have had some doubts about it. The most confused me fact, there is no inner tag - is it possible? I was been given this bag but I am sure British friend who gave me it never buys fakes.
Do you know the name / model / line / collection of this bag? TIA.


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> The pliages are fakes.
> Not so sure about the petals, the photos don't show much detail but the brown one  is fake....



thx again! btw, up to now, what are the colors of the petals?


----------



## cateplok

can you also authenticate this? thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150329964794777.357965.548904776


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> thx again! btw, up to now, what are the colors of the petals?



Navy and white...I am not aware of other colors, but if ever there are, this one would not be one of them because of the poor quality of the leather and stitches, valid color or otherwise.


----------



## sealchip

question to all the longchamp experts, does the small size le pliage (I'm assuming its the mini)not have an inner tag with proper serial numbers etc?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> can you also authenticate this? thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150329964794777.357965.548904776



Some items have poor leather quality. Better ask for pics of the tags to be certain.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> question to all the longchamp experts, does the small size le pliage (I'm assuming its the mini)not have an inner tag with proper serial numbers etc?



The newer issues do have inner tags with serial numbers. 
As for older/vintage issues...maybe CHLONGCHAMP can comment.


----------



## keilu_hime

hi..can someone check if the bags are authentic?

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...r+Money+Back?referralKeywords=longchamp+patch

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...6467e0a21386e489f7a14a1541f6c94004addb895.jpg

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...3478a55e91bea188e20a899dc79abd86acb22402e.jpg

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...09aeba0f1854a1a75aa0973ebf26d5bab2013b5fd.jpg

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

keilu_hime said:


> hi..can someone check if the bags are authentic?
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...r+Money+Back?referralKeywords=longchamp+patch
> 
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...6467e0a21386e489f7a14a1541f6c94004addb895.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...3478a55e91bea188e20a899dc79abd86acb22402e.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...09aeba0f1854a1a75aa0973ebf26d5bab2013b5fd.jpg
> 
> thanks



Please ask for pics of the tags and pics of the zipper pull that isn't blurry. The leather looks suspiciously off.


----------



## keilu_hime

rx4dsoul - thanks for the quick response! will request one from the seller.

different seller, is this one authentic? http://designerselect.multiply.com/photos/album/248/LONGCHAMP_LIMITED_EDITION_ARBRE_DE_VIE

thanks!


----------



## gnrn_026

http://canoncutprice.multiply.com/p...ONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_HEART_BADGES_NAVY_-_MED_LH

real? arghh, can't buy LC.. im afraid of fakes!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://canoncutprice.multiply.com/p...ONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_HEART_BADGES_NAVY_-_MED_LH
> 
> real? arghh, can't buy LC.. im afraid of fakes!



The item looks good...
BUT there is a tag here that is out of place...pls ask the seller which one belongs to the item - it should be pic#9...if it is, then it is real, if it isn't , stay away.


----------



## rx4dsoul

keilu_hime said:


> rx4dsoul - thanks for the quick response! will request one from the seller.
> 
> different seller, is this one authentic? http://designerselect.multiply.com/photos/album/248/LONGCHAMP_LIMITED_EDITION_ARBRE_DE_VIE
> 
> thanks!



Pls. ask for pics of the tags


----------



## rcmmesa

hi dear authenticators, i am helping a friend who is a bit worried that this longchamp patch poney might be fake. i am felling the same way too so we are asking for your opinion about this purse. thanks a lot for the big help! God bless...


----------



## sealchip

Could you please authenticate the tags below? TIA!


----------



## loverundercover

These are not the best pictures, as the seller took them with an iPhone, but I wonder if anyone might be able to tell me if this is authentic? This is supposed to be the Large size.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rcmmesa said:


> hi dear authenticators, i am helping a friend who is a bit worried that this longchamp patch poney might be fake. i am felling the same way too so we are asking for your opinion about this purse. thanks a lot for the big help! God bless...



This is fake. Leather is fake and tag is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Could you please authenticate the tags below? TIA!



Authentic tags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

loverundercover said:


> These are not the best pictures, as the seller took them with an iPhone, but I wonder if anyone might be able to tell me if this is authentic? This is supposed to be the Large size.



Pls ask for another pic of the tag, one that isnt too blurry.


----------



## sealchip

rdxsoul- thanks for all of your prompt reply.

I've been wanting an LM bag ever since I saw it online, could you see of this is authentic before I put it on my watchlist?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7daeb62


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> rdxsoul- thanks for all of your prompt reply.
> 
> I've been wanting an LM bag ever since I saw it online, could you see of this is authentic before I put it on my watchlist?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...250?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb7daeb62



Authentic.:okay:


----------



## sealchip

Is it normal to have the plastic around the handles?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Is it normal to have the plastic around the handles?



That's to avoid scratches on the shiny-finish leather handles during storage and handling (although mine never got scratches from use). The Metallic totes such as these have them for protection. They usually come with these from the stores or outlets, unlike the plain pliages that do not have plastic wraps on the handles.


----------



## rcmmesa

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Leather is fake and tag is fake.



thanks so much! it was very obvious, right?  your opinion will truly help my friend decide... thanks again


----------



## allyraine

can someone help me authenticate this... 
i just saw someone posted about patch... can you help me.


----------



## allyraine

i cant seem to upload photos... can someone help me? im new here and i want to make sure that i bought a real bag.


----------



## allyraine

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff511/allyraine1/
here are the photo of the bag that i bought last week... 
i bought it in hong kong airport. though it seems fake...


----------



## allyraine

i saw someone posted their photo. and its seem like my bag is the same with the one posted also. but you said the other photo is fake... 
can you help me also with my bag? thank you.
i would appreciate it if anyone can help me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

allyraine said:


> http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff511/allyraine1/
> here are the photo of the bag that i bought last week...
> i bought it in hong kong airport. though it seems fake...



It is off....I am guessing you did not get it from an authorized Longchamp outlet. This style is barely available yet in the Asian market.


----------



## allyraine

so its fake? i bought it in hong kong boutique. 
its their new arrival last week. when was the last time u wer in hong kong?


----------



## allyraine

if you dont mind, where are from? i can see that you are also only a few months member here...
can you tell me how you can easily judge a fake longchamp?
do you work for a longchamp store that why you are good at detecting fake and authentic? thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

allyraine said:


> if you dont mind, where are from? i can see that you are also only a few months member here...
> can you tell me how you can easily judge a fake longchamp?
> do you work for a longchamp store that why you are good at detecting fake and authentic? thank you.



Hi...I dont work for a Longchamp store but I have a large collection of LCs mostly from the boutiques too... 
Also, I said barely, but I didnt say that it has NOT arrived at the outlets...I saw one in one of the HK outlets but they wouldn't sell it because they are keeping it for display as the majority of their stocks have not yet arrived. 
My experience comes from having seen them up close and personal and having compared them to authentic ones. 
Also, I never make claims that I cannot back up with experience, it doesn't matter if I am a new member or an old one what matters is that I know what I am doing as most of the members here that I have helped can attest. I assist In whatever way I can.
If you feel like you have something to add to the contrary, then you are most welcome to throw in your opinion. Although I must say I can sense some heavy emotions behind this last post of yours...I wasnt trying to sound high-off, just inquiring politely where you got the item because *you said that you got it from the airport* and you didn't specify where in the airport, *although now you are saying that you got it from a boutique in the city?? * that is a bit confusing....

I have always been polite and I have seldom been wrong, that is not to boast but I do pride myself on being as much help as I can be.

If you think you have an authentic item, then keep it. if you have a bit of suspicion too, (since you are having it authenticated Im guessing you have your own doubts), then you can always return the item and ask for a refund....


----------



## loverundercover

rx4dsoul said:


> Pls ask for another pic of the tag, one that isnt too blurry.



Thank you, I have asked and hope that she is able to send me one


----------



## rx4dsoul

allyraine said:


> if you dont mind, where are from? i can see that you are also only a few months member here...
> can you tell me how you can easily judge a fake longchamp?
> do you work for a longchamp store that why you are good at detecting fake and authentic? thank you.



Perhaps you can post more pics? Also a copy of the sticker codes and the official receipt ? I'd be happy to take back what i said about it being "off" if you have them....


----------



## mmartinez

hi. can anyone authenticate this for me?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.280421135317184.87538.100000479008807&type=1

I just noticed there are no accent marks in the E's.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mmartinez said:


> hi. can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.280421135317184.87538.100000479008807&type=1
> 
> I just noticed there are no accent marks in the E's.



The stamping is done very close to the stitch line , maybe that's why the accents are hidden/not visible...the item looks good though...maybe you can ask for a pic of the tag or serials to be sure....


----------



## mmartinez

rx4dsoul said:


> The stamping is done very close to the stitch line , maybe that's why the accents are hidden/not visible...the item looks good though...maybe you can ask for a pic of the tag or serials to be sure....



thanks!


----------



## gnrn_026

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.272052146154083.85774.100000479008807&type=1

auth?


----------



## xiloumoon

*xxxx OFF TOPIC*


----------



## mrsmamas369

After SO many fakes I hope this is the real deal...*fingers crossed*


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 

QUOTE=mrsmamas369;19930788]After SO many fakes I hope this is the real deal...*fingers crossed*











[/QUOTE]


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmamas369 said:


> After SO many fakes I hope this is the real deal...*fingers crossed*



This is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.272052146154083.85774.100000479008807&type=1
> 
> auth?



Very real.


----------



## mrsmamas369

CHLongchamp & rx4dsoul, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic.



WHooppssss...double authentication. Sorry...


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys! NO MORE chat in this thread.  It's for authenticity questions/answers ONLY.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Hi, Could anyone please take a look at these longchamp planetes? TIA! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Longcha...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2314334da9

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170696811759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Hi, Could anyone please take a look at these longchamp planetes? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Longcha...897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2314334da9
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170696811759?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



The first one is authentic 
Do ask for a pic of the tag for the second one.....


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Please authenticate this Longchamp.  TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170692018955?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649

Additional photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp.  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170692018955?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649
> 
> Additional photos



Hi! cant see much of the rest of the item but from your tag, it looks good.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! cant see much of the rest of the item but from your tag, it looks good.



Thank you!  Were you able to check out the listing?  ( It has ended but I was hoping that the link would allow pics?)  Thank you again for your time!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Thank you!  Were you able to check out the listing?  ( It has ended but I was hoping that the link would allow pics?)  Thank you again for your time!!



The pic of the pull was blurry, and most pics were as a whole - doesn't show the details....but if the tag you posted belongs to this item...it doesn't look like a bilberry/myrtille, rather a different berry-ish color (not sure what it is called cause this is an older issue from the color and tag) ....but it still looks authentic. 

It might be from the lighting of the photos but the color on the listing and on the additional pics look a bit different...just clarify from the seller that these are all of the same item.


----------



## mmartinez

hi ladies, do you have a list of legitimate sellers of longchamp in the philippines? can anyone recommend a seller for me? thanks!


----------



## red_blue

mmartinez said:


> hi ladies, do you have a list of legitimate sellers of longchamp in the philippines? can anyone recommend a seller for me? thanks!




hi. i think you should visit this site:

http://www.femalenetwork.com/girltalk/index.php/topic,250705.msg6659317.html#new

you can do a bit of backreading on the link i posted. a few online sellers have been discussed there. alot of online sellers who we (buyers) thought are "trusted sellers" actually have mixed (fake and authentic) collections of longchamp bags for sale to those who doesn't know which is which. sadly, i was one of those who got a fake bag but thanks to tpf and female network, i got my money back. hope this helps .


----------



## Shoppaholic11

rx4dsoul said:


> The first one is authentic
> Do ask for a pic of the tag for the second one.....



Thanks! I received a picture of the tag for the second listing. The first link is the tag, while the second link is the ebay listing. TIA! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XFnnJa4QiOpmO6xjwbXEZPXD5Ejkw8dpNByGBSmCUVA?feat=directlink

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-PL..._trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63


----------



## letmeinasap

Lilia said:


> Hello,
> I bought an "authentic" Longchamp bag on eBay and just received it today.  I don't know how to verify the authenticity of this bag.  The leather doesn't seem like real leather but I know the leather Longchamp uses can be very smooth.  There is a small spot on the bottom of the bag that looks like a vinyl puckering.  (pictured)  The inside does not have a leather label at all.  How can I tell?
> 
> I know many bags on eBay are fake but I didn't think a fake Longchamp was possible.   Thanks for any advice.


 

You can take it to the local store and tell them you want the bag cleaned and they will tell you whether it is fake or not!


----------



## baggy-woogy

Hi, Please authenticate this vintage LC. TIA.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brown-Lon...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f0df461a7


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Ask for a picture of the leather tag inside the bag. 





baggy-woogy said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this vintage LC. TIA.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brown-Lon...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f0df461a7


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thanks! I received a picture of the tag for the second listing. The first link is the tag, while the second link is the ebay listing. TIA!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XFnnJa4QiOpmO6xjwbXEZPXD5Ejkw8dpNByGBSmCUVA?feat=directlink
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-PL..._trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63



Well, the tag certainly looks good and it says Large Long Handle Planetes but NOT a black one...the listing looks okay however the tag says a different color (one I am not very familiar with). Black has had the same color code for some time, so I am wondering too if the pic of the tag posted is actually this item's tag...:wondering


----------



## rx4dsoul

I haven't justified some inflammatory posts with  a response because ,well, with angst like those (hopefully just somewhat disgruntled buyers and not the sellers themselves?..)....what can one really say? 
So thank you for moderating and reminding Swanky!
I hope henceforth we will only be encountering honest, polite and sincere members looking for assistance on authenticating our beloved Longchamp bags. 

As a reminder to everyone too seeking authentication...pls. post...
name of item:
photos/link to item pics or auction: 
  (_always try to get a pic of the tag beforehand _)


----------



## shooopuf

Hello. I've been watching this Long Champ on Ebay. However i do not know how to authenticate them. Can you help me?

Long handle  Medium White Arbre de Vie
the code is
NMA EAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0819514
1899386007


----------



## attilalitta

Hi,

can you help to authenticate this? Thanks.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rx4dsoul

shooopuf said:


> Hello. I've been watching this Long Champ on Ebay. However i do not know how to authenticate them. Can you help me?
> 
> Long handle  Medium White Arbre de Vie
> the code is
> NMA EAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0819514
> 1899386007



Hi! I am wondering if you took the pictures of the item yourself or the seller did? because it is the first time i have seen the horse and rider logo on the front flap *in reverse*...and there is something off with the tag details....


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you help to authenticate this? Thanks.
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Hi! Your link posted won't open.


----------



## attilalitta

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Your link posted won't open.



Hi, 

ok let me try that again...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope that works...


----------



## ceruleanangela

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> ok let me try that again...
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> hope that works...



try to post it at photobucket


----------



## ceruleanangela

Is this Longchamp authentic ? 

http://azurebagz.blogspot.com/search/label/LongChamp%20Tree%20of%20Life


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> ok let me try that again...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.101725209935480.1841.100002940033916&type=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.101725209935480.1841.100002940033916&type=1
> 
> hope that works...



Still won't open...FB said we may have limited access to the account. Anyway, you can try downloading pics yourself if you can get them from the seller. Good luck


----------



## attilalitta

rx4dsoul said:


> Still won't open...FB said we may have limited access to the account. Anyway, you can try downloading pics yourself if you can get them from the seller. Good luck



Hi again, ok all these are supposedly on pre-orders...



























my album link: http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC/


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceruleanangela said:


> Is this Longchamp authentic ?
> 
> http://azurebagz.blogspot.com/search/label/LongChamp%20Tree%20of%20Life



Hi..there is something off with the tag ... :wondering


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi again, ok all these are supposedly on pre-orders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my album link: http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC/



The first pic shows a tag that is off...better wait for actual items to arrive and actual pics to be posted and then just have them re-authenticated .


----------



## attilalitta

rx4dsoul said:


> The first pic shows a tag that is off...better wait for actual items to arrive and actual pics to be posted and then just have them re-authenticated .



Hi,

ok will do that. Thanks.


----------



## ceruleanangela

rx4dsoul said:


> Still won't open...FB said we may have limited access to the account. Anyway, you can try downloading pics yourself if you can get them from the seller. Good luck



hi pls check your mail box


----------



## bagsformarie

Hi, I don't know very much about the Le Pliage bags. Is this seller legit? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2a14165d3e#ht_9845wt_1321

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27be654c6d#ht_8090wt_1219

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27be64ff19#ht_5533wt_1189


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagsformarie said:


> Hi, I don't know very much about the Le Pliage bags. Is this seller legit? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item2a14165d3e#ht_9845wt_1321
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27be654c6d#ht_8090wt_1219
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...H_Handbags&hash=item27be64ff19#ht_5533wt_1189



Hi! Please ask for pics of the tags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi everyone! A friendly reminder for members seeking assistance for Les Pliages and other pliage-shaped bags, pls. indicate the name of the item (size, style, handle length) and post the link to the auction or your own photos or post your own pics.

Please try to *INCLUDE A PIC of the TAG*. It is simply not enough to copy the info written on the tag - I know it is sometimes difficult because some sellers will just type the tag info and not show actual pics if you ask for them . Fakes are improving and counterfeiters are already getting the codes right but they have overlooked certain graphic details on it too , that is why we can sometimes tell at first glance with even just the tag - however, to avoid confusion it is still best to provide other photos.

_A picture is worth a thousand words. _


----------



## myhandbags

I have seen bags with the same zipper pull, I thought it was authentic. I sure hope your purchase is too!


----------



## sealchip

Hi,
Could someone please tell me if this tag is authentic to the purse?

https://picasaweb.google.com/114838...hkey=Gv1sRgCJK07a-E_eCJEQ#5654111200603790946

The bag is a M brown long handle le pliage.


----------



## lizmarielowe

Hello.. could you help me with this?? Thank youuu!
http://cgi.ebay.it/LIMITED-EDITION-..._s_Handbags&hash=item23142b7285#ht_994wt_1139


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please tell me if this tag is authentic to the purse?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114838...hkey=Gv1sRgCJK07a-E_eCJEQ#5654111200603790946
> 
> The bag is a M brown long handle le pliage.



The third tag should be the proper tag for this item ( med lh chocolate ) .


----------



## rx4dsoul

lizmarielowe said:


> Hello.. could you help me with this?? Thank youuu!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/LIMITED-EDITION-..._s_Handbags&hash=item23142b7285#ht_994wt_1139



Hi there...this item looks off. wondering


----------



## lizmarielowe

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi there...this item looks off. wondering



Thank you.. I'm no good with Longchamp!!


----------



## amywoe

Hi! Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG CHOCOLATE long handled. Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150664186533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_936wt_1156

the seller sent me a picture of the tag:


----------



## rx4dsoul

lizmarielowe said:


> Thank you.. I'm no good with Longchamp!!



Its the leather and the color.  You are welcome


----------



## rx4dsoul

amywoe said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG CHOCOLATE long handled. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150664186533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_936wt_1156
> 
> the seller sent me a picture of the tag:



The tag looks good...should match an authentic Large Long Handle Les Pliage in Chocolate. Just recheck when you get the item that the pic sent and the actual tag matches.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's a fake. 




rx4dsoul said:


> Hi there...this item looks off. wondering


----------



## kobee1029

please authenticate this bag... is there such color like this for planetes?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-PLANET...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e1cb135


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> please authenticate this bag... is there such color like this for planetes?  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LONGCHAMP-PLANET...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e1cb135



Looks good - older issue .


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please help me authenticate this one. 

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC1.jpg
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC2.jpg
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC3.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sealchip

Could someone authenticate this tag below?

Thanks
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dUUR9QAE6UZKy09e3ccsXNxvEUoCzEgIEFQWwVl7d8M?feat=directlink


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC1.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC2.jpg
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e156/pitbullero/LC3.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Leather and tag are authentic...Should be a navy med pliage lh. 



sealchip said:


> Could someone authenticate this tag below?
> 
> Thanks
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dUUR9QAE6UZKy09e3ccsXNxvEUoCzEgIEFQWwVl7d8M?feat=directlink



The tag is authentic and should belong to a bilberry med lh pliage.


----------



## Lex_sub12

Hi, I'm a first time buyer of longchamp bags. I need your expertise to check if this item is authentic. Seller said that it was bought during her friend's recent trip to France 2 weeks ago. When asked for receipt, she can't provide one as she doest want to let her friend know that she's selling the bag (friend bought wrong size). She is willing to go to shop to authenticate. When I called up Longchamp paragon, they told me it takes 1-2 weeks before they can fully authenticate the bag.

Do you think it's enough that I go to shop and do a side by side comparison? The seller is also very entertaining to my queries. I guess she is also sincere.

Please help! 

http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/56935-brand-new-long-champ-planetes.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> Hi, I'm a first time buyer of longchamp bags. I need your expertise to check if this item is authentic. Seller said that it was bought during her friend's recent trip to France 2 weeks ago. When asked for receipt, she can't provide one as she doest want to let her friend know that she's selling the bag (friend bought wrong size). She is willing to go to shop to authenticate. When I called up Longchamp paragon, they told me it takes 1-2 weeks before they can fully authenticate the bag.
> 
> Do you think it's enough that I go to shop and do a side by side comparison? The seller is also very entertaining to my queries. I guess she is also sincere.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/56935-brand-new-long-champ-planetes.html



This is authentic.


----------



## Lex_sub12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic.


 
Hi, if you don't mind me asking, how did you know it's authentic? Should i check the zipper and inspect the YKK? I'm meeting the seller soon.


----------



## renee0108

Hi guys! This is my first time to buy a LC bag. May I ask your expertise to authenticate this Le Pliage LLH Peacock? Based on my other research, seems that the code is off. Here are some actual pictures. Thanks!


----------



## renee0108

I can't re-edit the pics, here are the links to the pictures:

http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575475.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575475.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575473.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575472.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575470.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575466.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575464.jpg
http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575458.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> Hi, if you don't mind me asking, how did you know it's authentic? Should i check the zipper and inspect the YKK? I'm meeting the seller soon.



Everything looks good - material, craftmanship, hardware and tag. Just make sure everything on the actual item matches the pics that we authenticated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

renee0108 said:


> I can't re-edit the pics, here are the links to the pictures:
> 
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575475.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575475.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575473.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575472.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575470.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575466.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575464.jpg
> http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m628/marian0108/?action=view&current=1316575458.jpg



You are right, this item is off .


----------



## Lex_sub12

thanks a bunch. you've been really helpful. now i dont need to send the bag to longchamp just to authenticate it..it takes another 1-2 weeks based on what they say 




rx4dsoul said:


> Everything looks good - material, craftmanship, hardware and tag. Just make sure everything on the actual item matches the pics that we authenticated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> thanks a bunch. you've been really helpful. now i dont need to send the bag to longchamp just to authenticate it..it takes another 1-2 weeks based on what they say


----------



## sophiegray

Hi, I've recently bought a Longchamp bag from an online seller. I don't know if this authentic or not.  Kindly confirm authenticity.  Thanks in advance.

Back side of the flap says (under LONGCHAMP): LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" - MODELE DEPOSE.  THE LAST E HAS '.  The plastic label in the interior of the bag says: 
CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0808816
1623089001

The snap is gold and the zipper pull is pewter. The color of the bag is black.  The inner lining is black as well.  The zipper is YKK.  The back side of the snap found on the slip pocket inside the bag has plastic ring.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> Hi, I've recently bought a Longchamp bag from an online seller. I don't know if this authentic or not.  Kindly confirm authenticity.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Back side of the flap says (under LONGCHAMP): LE PLIAGE TYPE "M" - MODELE DEPOSE.  THE LAST E HAS '.  The plastic label in the interior of the bag says:
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0808816
> 1623089001
> 
> The snap is gold and the zipper pull is pewter. The color of the bag is black.  The inner lining is black as well.  The zipper is YKK.  The back side of the snap found on the slip pocket inside the bag has plastic ring.



Hi...Im sorry but this item looks off.


----------



## sophiegray

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...Im sorry but this item looks off.


 
thanks...what description makes the fake? so that i will know next time. thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> thanks...what description makes the fake? so that i will know next time. thank you.



The leather is off, the stamps too, and so is the tag..


----------



## baggy-woogy

Hi, could you help in authentication of this bag :
http://allegro.onet.pl/longchamp-le-pliage-torebka-m-oryginal-i1825329593.html
for me it is "type of Longchamp" - means fake.
TIA.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! It's just an older style Le Pliage 




baggy-woogy said:


> Hi, could you help in authentication of this bag :
> http://allegro.onet.pl/longchamp-le-pliage-torebka-m-oryginal-i1825329593.html
> for me it is "type of Longchamp" - means fake.
> TIA.


----------



## marui_cat

Im a newbie and planning to buy longchamp online.
Just want to ask if this is authentic?




















thank you


----------



## kobee1029

need your help again... please see if this is off or not... thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-Authentic-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27be590f42


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is authentic. 



marui_cat said:


> Im a newbie and planning to buy longchamp online.
> Just want to ask if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> need your help again... please see if this is off or not... thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNEW-Authentic-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27be590f42



Hi...this one is off.


----------



## sophiegray

hi rx4dsoul, thanks for your replies, sorry i got so many questions.  what makes the tag look fake? is it the wordings/content or the material of the tag? is the stamp too shallow? thanks.


----------



## sophiegray

are darshans made in china or france? TIA!


----------



## sophiegray

is this real? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200647370685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> hi rx4dsoul, thanks for your replies, sorry i got so many questions.  what makes the tag look fake? is it the wordings/content or the material of the tag? is the stamp too shallow? thanks.



The material/content of the tag is off, the leather looks substandard and the stampings are not well executed.



sophiegray said:


> are darshans made in china or france? TIA!



Darshans (a seasonal issue ) and other Limited Editions can be made in China and France according to LC Customer service.



sophiegray said:


> is this real?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200647370685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



This one looks good so far but better ask for a pic of the tag to be certain.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...this one is off.


thanks again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> thanks again...



Hope you find a really good one soon.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hi! 

Please help authenticate..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Very-large-Longchamp-shopping-Tote-bag-11-NR-/120782704608

TIA!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help authenticate..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Very-large-Longchamp-shopping-Tote-bag-11-NR-/120782704608
> 
> TIA!!



Please post a pic of the tag.


----------



## marui_cat

Thanks rx4dsoul  may I ask how would you know if it is authentic of fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ quality, craftmanship, but usually the leather quality and mostly from the tag. Try backreading a bit and look at the items that have been approved.


----------



## fashionista168

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


 
this one is authentic!


----------



## carrotninja

can you please take a look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123#ht_991wt_932

i'm still waiting for the picture of the inner tag from seller.  thanks.


----------



## fashionista168

can you please authentic this bag, i want to buy this bag. having doubts, but its stated that this is authentic. here are some pictures. pls help.. thanks! LOOKS NICE TO ME.. NEED SOME EXPERT...

tag says:
NMA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0821666
1623517020


----------



## rx4dsoul

Let's wait for the pic of the tag. 



carrotninja said:


> can you please take a look at this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123#ht_991wt_932
> 
> i'm still waiting for the picture of the inner tag from seller.  thanks.



You're right, there is something off about this, maybe you can post a clearer pic of the tag? The one here is blurry. 


fashionista168 said:


> can you please authentic this bag, i want to buy this bag. having doubts, but its stated that this is authentic. here are some pictures. pls help.. thanks! LOOKS NICE TO ME.. NEED SOME EXPERT...
> 
> tag says:
> NMA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0821666
> 1623517020
> 
> View attachment 1490661
> 
> 
> View attachment 1490662
> 
> 
> View attachment 1490663


----------



## fashionista168

rx4dsoul said:


> Let's wait for the pic of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, there is something off about this, maybe you can post a clearer pic of the tag? The one here is blurry.


 
u mean its fake?


----------



## carrotninja

thanks sis rx4dsoul.

ive also asked for clearer shots of the metal pull and back flap. she'll get back to me by tomorrow according to her.

what do you think honestly? so far so good or bleh? thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

fashionista168 said:


> u mean its fake?



It's likely but I cant be certain without a clearer pic of the tag...


----------



## rx4dsoul

carrotninja said:


> thanks sis rx4dsoul.
> 
> ive also asked for clearer shots of the metal pull and back flap. she'll get back to me by tomorrow according to her.
> 
> what do you think honestly? so far so good or bleh? thanks.



I am more inclined to say it could be fake...but the posted pics are not that clear so to be fair to the seller we should wait for the tag to be posted.


----------



## fashionista168

rx4dsoul said:


> It's likely but I cant be certain without a clearer pic of the tag...


 ok will try to request clearer pic tmrw.


----------



## carrotninja

Thank you very much again. Will wait for the photos tomorrow and i'll post em right away.


----------



## sassygrace

Hi guys,

I need your help...

Please check if this is authentic...

http://sassygrace.multiply.com/photos/album/113/longchamp


Thanks...


----------



## rx4dsoul

sassygrace said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your help...
> 
> Please check if this is authentic...
> 
> http://sassygrace.multiply.com/photos/album/113/longchamp
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Hi...not much detail of each item can be seen but these items look off.


----------



## sassygrace

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...not much detail of each item can be seen but these items look off.


what detail do you need?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sassygrace said:


> what detail do you need?



For anybody requesting assistance....Please post in proper order the name of item, followed by the link or pics of the item - zip and metal pull, leather and stamps and tag. 
As for the items on the link you provided, the tags look off - which means they could be fake.


----------



## sassygrace

Hi Sis,

How  can i know if the LC im buying online is authentic? 

does the LC with 4 folds tag card fake?

Please see this http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/ does she sell original bags?

I already return the item i had posted before. though the owner is insisting the they were authentic i still return it because i have doubts.

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sassygrace said:


> Hi Sis,
> 
> How  can i know if the LC im buying online is authentic?
> 
> does the LC with 4 folds tag card fake?
> 
> Please see this http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/ does she sell original bags?
> 
> I already return the item i had posted before. though the owner is insisting the they were authentic i still return it because i have doubts.
> 
> Thanks.



Items on this site you posted look good/authentic.


----------



## lirpa

Hi,
 Would like to know if my LC le pliage tote bag is real or authentic. serial # 2605089203.

Thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

For anybody requesting assistance....Please post in proper order the name of item, followed by the link or pics of the item - zip and metal pull, leather and stamps and tag. [/QUOTE]




lirpa said:


> Hi,
> Would like to know if my LC le pliage tote bag is real or authentic. serial # 2605089203.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mmartinez

hi. is this authentic?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286729124686385.88952.100000479008807&type=1


----------



## sungit

hi..can someone please help me authenticate these:
http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_METAL_STEEL_SHORT_HANDLE#photo=6

http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/277/LONGCHAMP_PATCH_PONEY_LARGE_LONG_HANDLE#photo=5

thanks!


----------



## bebe_arin

Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this? 

LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG
WITH CARE CARD

APPROX DIMENSION:
14IN ALONG THE ZIPPER LINE X 10IN HEIGHT

http://app4.sellersourcebook.com/me...g_2089_-_copy_21_.jpg~img_2098_-_copy_13_.jpg

thank you in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

mmartinez said:


> hi. is this authentic?
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286729124686385.88952.100000479008807&type=1



The link wont open.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> hi..can someone please help me authenticate these:
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_METAL_STEEL_SHORT_HANDLE#photo=6
> 
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/277/LONGCHAMP_PATCH_PONEY_LARGE_LONG_HANDLE#photo=5
> 
> thanks!



The steel is authentic, but the patch poney looks suspicious IMO.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Something here looks off...pls. Request for a pic of the tag. 


bebe_arin said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this?
> 
> LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG
> WITH CARE CARD
> 
> APPROX DIMENSION:
> 14IN ALONG THE ZIPPER LINE X 10IN HEIGHT
> 
> http://app4.sellersourcebook.com/me...g_2089_-_copy_21_.jpg~img_2098_-_copy_13_.jpg
> 
> thank you in advance


----------



## sungit

Thanks   rx4dsoul,

I'll get in touch with the seller.


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please take a look of these bags. TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...Domain_211&hash=item2567d283d2#ht_1354wt_1140

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item19c8fcacf4#ht_2997wt_906


----------



## sealchip

Could you please tell me if this is an authentic longchamp?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32076372694...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please take a look of these bags. TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Longch...Domain_211&hash=item2567d283d2#ht_1354wt_1140
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...tDomain_211&hash=item19c8fcacf4#ht_2997wt_906



1st one looks good but please ask for a copy of the tag.
2nd one needs a pic of the tag .


----------



## sophiegray

hi, is this authentic? 

http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1089/Longchamp_LM_Nylon_Medium_Short_Handle_TYPE_M#

http://designercentral.multiply.com...mp_Le_Pliage_Arbre_de_Vie_Medium_Short_Handle

http://designercentral.multiply.com..._LM_Nylon_Medium_Short_Handle_TYPE_M_#photo=8

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> hi, is this authentic?
> 
> http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1089/Longchamp_LM_Nylon_Medium_Short_Handle_TYPE_M#
> 
> http://designercentral.multiply.com...mp_Le_Pliage_Arbre_de_Vie_Medium_Short_Handle
> 
> http://designercentral.multiply.com..._LM_Nylon_Medium_Short_Handle_TYPE_M_#photo=8
> 
> thanks!



Authentic all.


----------



## monkeyr159

could someone help me authenticate this bag please? it seems real to me, but I could be wrong.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c3b7b33
thanks


----------



## victoria23

hi would like to know if this site really sells authentic Le pliage bags... hope you could help me..thanks..


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208484239186354.56277.100000743382005&type=1


----------



## gnrn_026

http://imageshack.us/g/195/img0772ly.jpg/

real?


----------



## sophiegray

hi, pls advice if this longchamp le pliage short handle type "m" is authentic, tia!
http://usdesigneritems.multiply.com/photos/album/144


----------



## rx4dsoul

monkeyr159 said:


> could someone help me authenticate this bag please? it seems real to me, but I could be wrong.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336c3b7b33
> thanks



^This is fake. 



victoria23 said:


> hi would like to know if this site really sells authentic Le pliage bags... hope you could help me..thanks..
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208484239186354.56277.100000743382005&type=1



^Pics of the tags? 



gnrn_026 said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/195/img0772ly.jpg/
> 
> real?



^This one is real.



sophiegray said:


> hi, pls advice if this longchamp le pliage short handle type "m" is authentic, tia!
> http://usdesigneritems.multiply.com/photos/album/144



^This is a fake.


----------



## gnrn_026

thanks rx4dsoul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophiegray

thanks, what makes it fake? thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> thanks, what makes it fake? thanks.



The leather, hardware and the tag are replicas....


----------



## rx4dsoul

gnrn_026 said:


> thanks rx4dsoul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For Everyone...do post your authentic finds in the " show yor Longchamp! " thread.


----------



## donnagabbana

Hi everyone,

My name is Donna and I recently made 2 purchases.

1. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260858634064...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_8727wt_1630

- the horse head seems a little off, maybe it's just me?

2. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260857329201...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9099wt_1580

I did SOME research and figured, these pictures seemed REAL. I didn't have any doubts, I made these purchases on the 23rd, now I'm a little iffy.

The good part is, I can return it in 3days. I checked reviews and ppl's feedbacks, and it has been nothing but positive. I'm a first time buyer, and I hope these purchases turned out well.

What do you guys think? 

Thank you in advance!

- Donna


----------



## rx4dsoul

donnagabbana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Donna and I recently made 2 purchases.
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260858634064...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_8727wt_1630
> 
> - the horse head seems a little off, maybe it's just me?
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260857329201...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9099wt_1580
> 
> I did SOME research and figured, these pictures seemed REAL. I didn't have any doubts, I made these purchases on the 23rd, now I'm a little iffy.
> 
> The good part is, I can return it in 3days. I checked reviews and ppl's feedbacks, and it has been nothing but positive. I'm a first time buyer, and I hope these purchases turned out well.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> - Donna



Welcome. 
Do not be too concerned about the button/snap being askew, the problem with these items is that the leather is substandard. That means "fake" alert. Do post pics of the tag so that we can confirm authenticity.


----------



## donnagabbana

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome.
> Do not be too concerned about the button/snap being askew, the problem with these items is that the leather is substandard. That means "fake" alert. Do post pics of the tag so that we can confirm authenticity.



In your opinion, you think the bag is fake, correct?

Man I'm getting this horrible feeling in my stomach now .

I would've asked for the tag, but the purses are on their way. They're being shipped from Vancouver, BC to Toronto..I should be getting the purse sometime this week.


----------



## rx4dsoul

donnagabbana said:


> In your opinion, you think the bag is fake, correct?
> 
> Man I'm getting this horrible feeling in my stomach now .
> 
> I would've asked for the tag, but the purses are on their way. They're being shipped from Vancouver, BC to Toronto..I should be getting the purse sometime this week.



The leather doesn't look good which is my main concern. The hardware too.


----------



## donnagabbana

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather doesn't look good which is my main concern. The hardware too.



Could it be that there's no flash? 

There's no Longchamp store in Toronto, but there's a store in Yorkville called Betty Hemmings. Do I need to go there to authenticate it when I receive these purses, or should I just take the pictures of the white tags for both purses and post them here?


----------



## rx4dsoul

donnagabbana said:


> Could it be that there's no flash?
> 
> There's no Longchamp store in Toronto, but there's a store in Yorkville called Betty Hemmings. Do I need to go there to authenticate it when I receive these purses, so should I just take the pictures of the white tags for both purses and post them here?



The pics of the leather portion are already very up close and personal. 
All we need are the tag pics...Its your choice where you want to have authentication done. Good luck.


----------



## weezer

Hi everyone, I purchased this light gray colored Le Pliage tote a few days ago from the Saks Fifth Off 5th. Tag says it is "made in France" but compared to my Fuschia Le Pliage from the Nordstrom sale, my Gray Pliage seems...well, cheaper quality. 
Nylon is less thick and the lining feels rubbery. Also, was this gray color ever produced?

With all the talk of declining quality of luxury goods in general, it makes me wonder if the 'made in France' label is no longer an assurance of quality or if I was unlucky to get a fake from the Saks Fifth outlet.

Thanks in advance!

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/weezer2/Longchamp/


----------



## rx4dsoul

weezer said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this light gray colored Le Pliage tote a few days ago from the Saks Fifth Off 5th. Tag says it is "made in France" but compared to my Fuschia Le Pliage from the Nordstrom sale, my Gray Pliage seems...well, cheaper quality.
> Nylon is less thick and the lining feels rubbery. Also, was this gray color ever produced?
> 
> With all the talk of declining quality of luxury goods in general, it makes me wonder if the 'made in France' label is no longer an assurance of quality or if I was unlucky to get a fake from the Saks Fifth outlet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/weezer2/Longchamp/



This is real.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 





weezer said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this light gray colored Le Pliage tote a few days ago from the Saks Fifth Off 5th. Tag says it is "made in France" but compared to my Fuschia Le Pliage from the Nordstrom sale, my Gray Pliage seems...well, cheaper quality.
> Nylon is less thick and the lining feels rubbery. Also, was this gray color ever produced?
> 
> With all the talk of declining quality of luxury goods in general, it makes me wonder if the 'made in France' label is no longer an assurance of quality or if I was unlucky to get a fake from the Saks Fifth outlet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/weezer2/Longchamp/


----------



## weezer

^^ Thank you both!!


----------



## donnagabbana

rx4dsoul said:


> The pics of the leather portion are already very up close and personal.
> All we need are the tag pics...Its your choice where you want to have authentication done. Good luck.



thank you so much for your help!
i'll definitely post pictures here when the purses arrive!

- donna


----------



## adominguez

hello lovely ladies,

would any of you be able help me with this? not sure if the eiffel tower le pliage ever came in the chocolate color.

i would appreciate if you can authenticate this listing for me:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...ags_Handbags&hash=item336c412ed6#ht_773wt_925

looking forward to your reply!


----------



## rx4dsoul

adominguez said:


> hello lovely ladies,
> 
> would any of you be able help me with this? not sure if the eiffel tower le pliage ever came in the chocolate color.
> 
> i would appreciate if you can authenticate this listing for me:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...ags_Handbags&hash=item336c412ed6#ht_773wt_925
> 
> looking forward to your reply!



No chocolate eiffel ...


----------



## kobee1029

Hi another items to authenticate.  Thanks for the help, as always!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415da78ec3

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415da78ecd


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hi another items to authenticate.  Thanks for the help, as always!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415da78ec3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Longchamp-Le-Pli...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415da78ecd



These are all good.


----------



## sealchip

sealchip said:


> Could you please tell me if this is an authentic longchamp?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32076372694...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156



I posted this earlier, maybe it was missed? Could you please verify if this is authentic?

And this one as well?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250897301816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> I posted this earlier, maybe it was missed? Could you please verify if this is authentic?
> 
> And this one as well?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250897301816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



#1 : Most pics of the item are blurry (you might want to get clearer views of those especially since this is a used item), but otherwise the tag looks good.
#2 : Authentic.


----------



## bettyboop_pink

sungit said:


> hi..can someone please help me authenticate these:
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_METAL_STEEL_SHORT_HANDLE#photo=6
> 
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/album/277/LONGCHAMP_PATCH_PONEY_LARGE_LONG_HANDLE#photo=5
> 
> thanks!


Hello. I know the seller personally. 
I will inform her & her business partner but I bought 2 longchamp le pliage bags from blueluvspink.multiply.com already and its both authentic.
All of their longchamps are made in China or France then bought from the US.
Probably the tag are blurred the way their taken but I'll ask her to take a closer shot of the longchamp poney to be sure, especially the tag

Thank you.


----------



## bettyboop_pink

rx4dsoul said:


> The steel is authentic, but the patch poney looks suspicious IMO.


I will ask the seller for a clearer tag of the longchamp pony just to be sure. 

Thank you.


----------



## sealchip

rx4dsoul said:


> #1 : Most pics of the item are blurry (you might want to get clearer views of those especially since this is a used item), but otherwise the tag looks good.
> #2 : Authentic.




Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## donnagabbana

..


----------



## bettyboop_pink

I spoke with the seller of blueluvspink.multiply.com and her business partner. 
The images of the tag are blurry since the pics are taken from
 digi cam ( not a prof cam) and the longchamp poney is 100% brand new and not used item.
So far they don't have any problems from their past buyers of longchamp bags and me either im 100% satisfied and happy with the 2 longchamps le pliage i bought from blueluvspink.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bettyboop_pink said:


> I spoke with the seller of blueluvspink.multiply.com and her business partner.
> The images of the tag are blurry since the pics are taken from
> digi cam ( not a prof cam) and the longchamp poney is 100% brand new and not used item.
> So far they don't have any problems from their past buyers of longchamp bags and me either im 100% satisfied and happy with the 2 longchamps le pliage i bought from blueluvspink.



Your loyalty to the seller is commendable and I am glad you are satisfied with the items you got. But please note that knowing the seller or being associated with the seller is not a guarantee of an item's authenticity. 

That is why we authenticate the items, not the sellers. 

Just a heads-up though, promoting a seller or a seller's item is not allowed on authentication threads.

I agree the pic of the tag was blurry although there was something there that was off, so I only said "suspicious" , not outright fake. So please do post a pic of the tag of the patch poney soon if you want confirmation on whether we think it is fake or real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul!



You're welcome. Good luck.


----------



## bettyboop_pink

I will ask the seller a clearer image of the longchamp poney.

Thanks.


----------



## victoria23

Hi rx4dsoul...is this authentic? thanks

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+5,500,+WITH+RECEIPT!!?referralKeywords=ncb23

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...,LLH,++Php+6,500+ONLY!?referralKeywords=ncb23


http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ee+of+Life>+LOWEST?referralKeywords=le+pliage


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul...is this authentic? thanks
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+5,500,+WITH+RECEIPT!!?referralKeywords=ncb23
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...,LLH,++Php+6,500+ONLY!?referralKeywords=ncb23
> 
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ee+of+Life>+LOWEST?referralKeywords=le+pliage



#1 (Large LH LP Choco) Authentic.
#2 (Large LH Arbre Navy) Authentic.
#3 I can't say because the tags are not shown.


----------



## victoria23

rx4dsoul said:


> #1 (Large LH LP Choco) Authentic.
> #2 (Large LH Arbre Navy) Authentic.
> #3 I can't say because the tags are not shown.


thank you rx4dsoul:


----------



## AKI12

Hi I'm new to this forum and just started reading this thread a few days ago. I think it was a little too late for me to discover this thread before I purchased my LC bag online days before stumbling upon this site. The seller claims that the item is authentic and brought from the US. I'll be posting the pics below please please let me know if it's the real deal. Appreciate everyone's expertise! TIA

This is a large LH le pliage in peacock/teal colour

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and just started reading this thread a few days ago. I think it was a little too late for me to discover this thread before I purchased my LC bag online days before stumbling upon this site. The seller claims that the item is authentic and brought from the US. I'll be posting the pics below please please let me know if it's the real deal. Appreciate everyone's expertise! TIA
> 
> This is a large LH le pliage in peacock/teal colour
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/



This is fake, unfortunately.


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, unfortunately.


Thanks much rx4dsoul! Counterfeits can copy the code of the bag now. How else can you authenticate? I'm upset with this bag now. Perhaps if I go to the airport Duty Free, the longchamp bag there is authentic?

Would you kindly check this one please same album but the yellow-coloured bag. This was brought in the HK duty free. TIA really appreciate it!

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Thanks much rx4dsoul! Counterfeits can copy the code of the bag now. How else can you authenticate? I'm upset with this bag now. Perhaps if I go to the airport Duty Free, the longchamp bag there is authentic?
> 
> Would you kindly check this one please same album but the yellow-coloured bag. This was brought in the HK duty free. TIA really appreciate it!
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/



The curry yellow is authentic.
Try backreading and check out the details on the items which have been approved...


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> The curry yellow is authentic.
> Try backreading and check out the details on the items which have been approved...



Thanks heaps rx4dsoul! You're awesome! 
Would it be safer to buy at Duty Free Longchamp outlets ie from the airport? I mean to make sure it is the real deal. I'm scared to buy online now. I still can't figure out which is legit!


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, unfortunately.


Hi rx4dsoul I'm having trouble returning this bag to the seller and to think I just got it last night! I hope you can help me point out what gives away it's fake authenticity so I can have my money back. The seller has it on their website that they sell only authentic items and that its from the US and have a money-back "guarantee". Now that I'm trying to return the item I am being ignored! many many thanks in advance!


----------



## bubsi2611

doubt it....


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul I'm having trouble returning this bag to the seller and to think I just got it last night! I hope you can help me point out what gives away it's fake authenticity so I can have my money back. The seller has it on their website that they sell only authentic items and that its from the US and have a money-back "guarantee". Now that I'm trying to return the item I am being ignored! many many thanks in advance!



The leather is imitation, the hardware is substandard, stitches are not well executed, plus the tag is a replica. 
There are still honest online sellers. Just know your price range and it is always safer to have authentication done before purchasing. Buying from authorized DutyFree outlets are also a safe bet though.


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please take a look of this bag. tia 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Low-Bid-Authenti...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cbc9bfbf2


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please take a look of this bag. tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Low-Bid-Authenti...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cbc9bfbf2




Pic of the tag? the button plating looks like its starting to fade (although could be from the lighting and angle)...but the leather also looks off.


----------



## b17001178

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...314?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1457848a

seller:worldwide-clearance


----------



## rx4dsoul

b17001178 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...314?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1457848a
> 
> seller:worldwide-clearance



Pic of the tag?


----------



## b17001178




----------



## rx4dsoul

b17001178 said:


>



The tag *inside* the item/the small pink tote that you want authenticated.


----------



## sealchip

To all the LC experts,

Do you know if the LM bags are made exclusively in France or are there some that are made in China?


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather is imitation, the hardware is substandard, stitches are not well executed, plus the tag is a replica.
> There are still honest online sellers. Just know your price range and it is always safer to have authentication done before purchasing. Buying from authorized DutyFree outlets are also a safe bet though.



Thanks again. Just to share I'm really in trouble, this seller is now arguing with me and still insists their item is authentic and why would they say money back guarantee if its not authentic. This is my bad for not researching enough and believing them. It came to a point it was getting too ridiculous and time consuming to argue with the seller. Now I'm dealing with a genuinely FAKE bag  that I cannot return.  

I guess I would just head over to Duty Free Longchamp outlet soon


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> To all the LC experts,
> 
> Do you know if the LM bags are made exclusively in France or are there some that are made in China?



My items, those I have seen in outlets even in Asian markets, and those which have passed authenticity...*so far*... were *all made in France*. 
But with the high demand for these bags, I would not be surprised to see China-made ones, and that is fine as long they are authentic. After all, LC did say that even those items that are produced in China will be similar in ALL aspects to the France-made ones. Therefore, China-made LM items being submitted for authenticity here cannot claim being REAL unless the details are all good.  

:back2topic:


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Thanks again. Just to share I'm really in trouble, this seller is now arguing with me and still insists their item is authentic and why would they say money back guarantee if its not authentic. This is my bad for not researching enough and believing them. It came to a point it was getting too ridiculous and time consuming to argue with the seller. Now I'm dealing with a genuinely FAKE bag  that I cannot return.
> 
> I guess I would just head over to Duty Free Longchamp outlet soon



If you bought from Ebay. File a dispute. Leave a negative feedback...Good luck.


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> If you bought from Ebay. File a dispute. Leave a negative feedback...Good luck.



I ordered this from multiply. I'm not sure if they have those like in ebay! Wow this is really frustrating. I really appreciate your expertise rx4dsoul!


----------



## AKI12

Sorry another question, a friend was planning to buy this but to protect the seller's identity I just copied off the pictures from the site. Need help authenticating please! TIA!

Please check the patch poney, large long handle from this album

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Sorry another question, a friend was planning to buy this but to protect the seller's identity I just copied off the pictures from the site. Need help authenticating please! TIA!
> 
> Please check the patch poney, large long handle from this album
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/



This is a fake.


----------



## Lex_sub12

hi, please help to authenticate this ORANGE large long handle le pliage bag. everything looks ok except that the MODELE DEPOSE & LONGCHAMP at the back of the flap looked soft..as if the machine didn't press the leather to engrave the markings. I dont have a pictures of the back now but will upload by tonight. One more thing, i googled the 4th line of the tag "0819514" and found that another bag (not le pliage) also has this same number. From what I know no 2 bags should have the same number unless it's the product code (5th line). Im sure the experts can tell if it's genuine or fake by just looking at the tag and some basic photos. please help. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> hi, please help to authenticate this ORANGE large long handle le pliage bag. everything looks ok except that the MODELE DEPOSE & LONGCHAMP at the back of the flap looked soft..as if the machine didn't press the leather to engrave the markings. I dont have a pictures of the back now but will upload by tonight. One more thing, i googled the 4th line of the tag "0819514" and found that another bag (not le pliage) also has this same number. From what I know no 2 bags should have the same number unless it's the product code (5th line). Im sure the experts can tell if it's genuine or fake by just looking at the tag and some basic photos. please help. thanks!



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## Lex_sub12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.


 
hi, which part is the dead giveaway? is it the tag? or the front logo?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> hi, which part is the dead giveaway? is it the tag? or the front logo?



Bad leather and fake tag.


----------



## Lex_sub12

rx4dsoul said:


> Bad leather and fake tag.


 

this one really looked like the real deal. i didnt know it was the tag that's gave it away. i thought it's the 4th line since it's NOT unique. thanks a lot for verifying, appreciate it.


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a fake.



Oh dear I'm never gonna get it right. I'll keep trying, I hope you'll still answer my questions if I find something. I really appreciate your patience rx4dsoul! Thanks heaps!


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a fake.



Please authenticate this.
This is the only photo I can find of this bag on this site:

Please check the ocean blue bag with cosmetic case ( I think)
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/therapy.jpg

Many thanks!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Please authenticate this.
> This is the only photo I can find of this bag on this site:
> 
> Please check the ocean blue bag with cosmetic case ( I think)
> http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc455/AKI0312/therapy.jpg
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Need to see clearer pics especially of the tags.


----------



## victoria23

hi im thinking of buying le pliage from this seller.. kindly check if the bags are authentic.. thank you...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265712746796836.69513.100000743382005&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> hi im thinking of buying le pliage from this seller.. kindly check if the bags are authentic.. thank you...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265712746796836.69513.100000743382005&type=1



These look off. Ask for closer/clearer pics of the tag. I could only see one tag clearly and that one looked fake.


----------



## princezss

Hey can you please authenticate these two for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25089900842...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1848wt_1189

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14061139514...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## rx4dsoul

princezss said:


> Hey can you please authenticate these two for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25089900842...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1848wt_1189
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14061139514...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204



Pics of the tags?


----------



## bettyboop_pink

Good morning. I attached the blurry image and clearer version of the longchamp patch poney from the seller:

blurry:
http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/5

clearer version:
http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/8

the rider and poney clearer and closer:
http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/9

Thank you.




rx4dsoul said:


> Your loyalty to the seller is commendable and I am glad you are satisfied with the items you got. But please note that knowing the seller or being associated with the seller is not a guarantee of an item's authenticity.
> 
> That is why we authenticate the items, not the sellers.
> 
> Just a heads-up though, promoting a seller or a seller's item is not allowed on authentication threads.
> 
> I agree the pic of the tag was blurry although there was something there that was off, so I only said "suspicious" , not outright fake. So please do post a pic of the tag of the patch poney soon if you want confirmation on whether we think it is fake or real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bettyboop_pink said:


> Good morning. I attached the blurry image and clearer version of the longchamp patch poney from the seller:
> 
> blurry:
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/5
> 
> clearer version:
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/8
> 
> the rider and poney clearer and closer:
> http://blueluvspink.multiply.com/photos/photo/277/9
> 
> Thank you.



Thank you for posting clearer pics. Unfortunately, this item still looks off - the leather doesn't look good, and the tag is off. The arbre de vie and the petals on this site also are replicas. The pliages do not have tags shown, but the leather on some are questionable. The LM Steel Med SH is authentic though.


----------



## sungit

Hi everyone, can someone please authenticate these..TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> Hi everyone, can someone please authenticate these..TIA
> View attachment 1496007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496026



please see previous post.


----------



## sungit

I didn't see the earlier post by bettyboop_pink and rx's reply...seems my questions have been answered..
thanks


----------



## Lex_sub12

Lex_sub12 said:


> hi, which part is the dead giveaway? is it the tag? or the front logo?


 
is it true that this code is always unique in each bag?

nma eac/02 
longchamp paris 
made in china 
*0819514*          <--- this one
1899089450


----------



## bettyboop_pink

from the seller po:
the tags are inside the bag since i bought 2 longchamp le pliage from them already. And i don't have problem with it also with the leather. I saw also the tree of life and I think she sold one and the doctor said its authentic. I hope fair for the seller & her supplier they don't sell replicas or fake ones. 





rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for posting clearer pics. Unfortunately, this item still looks off - the leather doesn't look good, and the tag is off. The arbre de vie and the petals on this site also are replicas. The pliages do not have tags shown, but the leather on some are questionable. The LM Steel Med SH is authentic though.


----------



## bettyboop_pink

Re the longchamp Patch poney i will ask the seller to ask her supplier just to be sure. 
Thank you rxdsoul.


----------



## magnetable

Hi again.. kindly authenticate this patch poney for me.. thanks 

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - PONEY PATCH/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bettyboop_pink said:


> Re the longchamp Patch poney i will ask the seller to ask her supplier just to be sure.
> Thank you rxdsoul.



Just because a supplier claims an item is authentic does not mean the item must then be authentic. We do not authenticate sellers or suppliers, we authenticate the items that are presented here. Just because you were fortunate to buy a real item before does not mean that ALL that sellers  items are real. Some sellers mix authentic and fake items. It might even be possible that some sellers themselves are not aware that they are handling fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

magnetable said:


> Hi again.. kindly authenticate this patch poney for me.. thanks
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h354/magnetable/LC - PONEY PATCH/



Looks off.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> is it true that this code is always unique in each bag?
> 
> nma eac/02
> longchamp paris
> made in china
> *0819514*          <--- this one
> 1899089450



Yes.


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> Need to see clearer pics especially of the tags.



Sorry about that, I haven't asked the seller yet.

I'm thinking of heading to the airport Duty Free this weekend. They have a Longchamp outlet there, I sure hope that one is authentic! I'll post pictures if I do get to buy one! It's probably going to be a lot pricey than the ones posted on the internet, but with so many bogus sellers you can easily fall prey into a fake one like I did!


----------



## marui_cat

is this authentic? thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> is this authentic? thanks



The tag is fake.


----------



## Lex_sub12

is it true that this code is always unique in each bag?

nma eac/02 
longchamp paris 
made in china 
*0819514*          <--- this one
1899089450



rx4dsoul said:


> Yes.





i was told that this code is the place and manufacture date? could anyone confirm how to read this code? which one is the bag #? coz 2 bags can be manufactured on the same data in the same manufacturing warehouse.


----------



## amor_shopper

please authenticate this:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/LOW-BID-AUTH-LON...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e7e965d

thanks


----------



## attilalitta

Hi, 

pls help authenticate. The grape is large long handle.

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300494.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300489.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300488.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300486.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300492.jpg


The bilberry is for medium short handle.

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300496.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300495.jpg

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300497.jpg


I have a bad feeling that these are fakes (


----------



## marui_cat

^^ thank you rx4dsoul, Im having a hard time looking for authentic / real seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

amor_shopper said:


> please authenticate this:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/LOW-BID-AUTH-LON...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e7e965d
> 
> thanks



this is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> pls help authenticate. The grape is large long handle.
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300494.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300489.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300488.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300486.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300492.jpg
> 
> 
> The bilberry is for medium short handle.
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300496.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300495.jpg
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC1/?action=view&current=P9300497.jpg
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling that these are fakes (



Your gut feel is right, these are fakes.


----------



## attilalitta

rx4dsoul said:


> Your gut feel is right, these are fakes.



Oh crap. I bought these on behalf of someone. Now I feel so bad. Problem is these sellers used pictures of bags from LC authentic website. We only know if it's a fake or ori after receiving it. Can u share what was the tell tale signs? 

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## marui_cat

Im looking for Le Pliege medium short handle in grey/gris, but some seller said that there is NO authentic Le Pliege in Grey/Gris.
Is that true?


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

ballet_russe said:


> You can find a list of authorized retailers at longchamp.com
> 
> If she has "factory" merchandise but is not an authorized retailer, then it is stolen or illegally obtained merchandise.



Guess what? I actually tried purchasing from this seller I told you about.. And the longchamp bags happen to be authentic.. Friends of mine who are long-time longchamp addicts confirmed it..


----------



## donnagabbana

So my bags have arrived.
And I believe they are fake.

I have compared them to this link, and they're similiar..http://mrsmartinezravesandrants.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-spot-fake-les-pliage-longchamp.html

Can someone please authenticate it for me? http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/fabulou5/longchamp/


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

marui_cat said:


> Im looking for Le Pliege medium short handle in grey/gris, but some seller said that there is NO authentic Le Pliege in Grey/Gris.
> Is that true?



Im not quite sure about that.. I have been purchasing longchamps from one seller and so far all bags have been confirmed by my longchamp addict friends that they are authentic.. And she also has grey color.. However, I havent purchased the grey le pliage bag yet..


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

donnagabbana said:


> So my bags have arrived.
> And I believe they are fake.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate it for me?
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/fabulou5/longchamp/



What size is this? Bcoz the metalware depends on the size, as far as i know.. For example, if its medium short handle, the metalware must be silverish.. But for medium long handle, its gold.. Also, try to ask for some more photos of the inside  portions of the bag and the inside portion of the leather flap.. Hope this helps..


----------



## donnagabbana

rhea_kirstienne said:


> What size is this? Bcoz the metalware depends on the size, as far as i know.. For example, if its medium short handle, the metalware must be silverish.. But for medium long handle, its gold.. Also, try to ask for some more photos of the inside  portions of the bag and the inside portion of the leather flap.. Hope this helps..



This is a large navy blue le pliage

i can't take pics of the flaps at the moment.. my blackberry is acting up.
but behind the suede flap, there is an indentation of the horse


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

donnagabbana said:


> This is a large navy blue le pliage
> 
> i can't take pics of the flaps at the moment.. my blackberry is acting up.
> but behind the suede flap, there is an indentation of the horse



Check this link.. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.225914264113372.58019.224402237597908&type=1


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

donnagabbana said:


> This is a large navy blue le pliage
> 
> i can't take pics of the flaps at the moment.. my blackberry is acting up.
> but behind the suede flap, there is an indentation of the horse



Check the link I gave you.. And then check ur bag for specifics like the zipper pull..


----------



## donnagabbana

I uploaded more photos of the longchamp purse.

it's a large navy blue le pliage.
as i was examining it, I found the little green card in the pocket

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/fabulou5/longchamp/

can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## donnagabbana

rhea_kirstienne said:


> Check the link I gave you.. And then check ur bag for specifics like the zipper pull..



THANK YOU SO MUCH! The link was helpful.

EVERYTHING was GREAT up until.. it said that the zipper pull had to have YKK on it also. I see it on the zipper.. but on the circle longchamp, there's no YKK.


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

donnagabbana said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! The link was helpful.
> 
> EVERYTHING was GREAT up until.. it said that the zipper pull had to have YKK on it also. I see it on the zipper.. but on the circle longchamp, there's no YKK.



Are you sure there's no YKK at the zipper pull..? Make sure you look at the picture of the zipper pull on the link I gave you and then check the zipper pull on your bag.. Coz some people think that YKK is supposed to be engraved in where Longchamp and 1948 is.. If there's really no YKK, then too bad..  Well, at least you now know the difference..


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

Hey, I checked the link of your photos again since you added new photos.. I saw something is engraved in the zipper pull.. Double check it..


----------



## donnagabbana

rhea_kirstienne said:


> Hey, I checked the link of your photos again since you added new photos.. I saw something is engraved in the zipper pull.. Double check it..



There is a YKK, but on the part where there's the horse and the 1948, there's no YKK on that part. but on the zipper part that's attached to bag, there's a YKK

maybe I'm interpreting it differently lol.

here's the YKK that I'm talking about: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...32760763252_507003251_7976915_749354384_n.jpg

since the bag is "new" with tags, how is the leather suppose to feel like?


----------



## rx4dsoul

donnagabbana said:


> So my bags have arrived.
> And I believe they are fake.
> 
> I have compared them to this link, and they're similiar..http://mrsmartinezravesandrants.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-spot-fake-les-pliage-longchamp.html
> 
> Can someone please authenticate it for me? http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b110/fabulou5/longchamp/



This is fake (the item in your photobucket link)


----------



## donnagabbana

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake (the item in your photobucket link)



what gave it away?


----------



## rhea_kirstienne

donnagabbana said:


> There is a YKK, but on the part where there's the horse and the 1948, there's no YKK on that part. but on the zipper part that's attached to bag, there's a YKK
> 
> maybe I'm interpreting it differently lol.
> 
> here's the YKK that I'm talking about: http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...32760763252_507003251_7976915_749354384_n.jpg
> 
> since the bag is "new" with tags, how is the leather suppose to feel like?



Yepp, thats the zipper pull im referring to.. And for the leather, it should feel softer, unlike faux leather thats hard and really shiny outside at times.. But hey, im not really an expert..


----------



## victoria23

rx4dsoul said:


> These look off. Ask for closer/clearer pics of the tag. I could only see one tag clearly and that one looked fake.



these are the pics that i got from the same site


----------



## Lex_sub12

Lex_sub12 said:


> is it true that this code is always unique in each bag?
> 
> nma eac/02
> longchamp paris
> made in china
> *0819514*          <--- this one
> 1899089450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was told that this code is the place and manufacture date? could anyone confirm how to read this code? which one is the bag #? coz 2 bags can be manufactured on the same data in the same manufacturing warehouse.



Hi, could anyone confirm this? Please...


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> these are the pics that i got from the same site



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lex_sub12 said:


> Hi, could anyone confirm this? Please...



I would like to explain but we cannot discuss too much details on the main thread, to avoid counterfeiters getting a chance to get so much more better at creating fakes. I will try to answer your query a bit when your private messaging  is activated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PLEASE READ.
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

*Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST* ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.

*Post the link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS *of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. This is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. 
Please do not promote sellers.

TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## victoria23

ok thanks rx4dsoul...


----------



## princezss

Originally Posted by princezss  
Hey can you please authenticate these two for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250899008424...ht_1848wt_1189

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140611395148...#ht_500wt_1204



rx4dsoul said:


> Pics of the tags?



They havent replied to me yet  can you somewhat tell from the photos? Like were they made in this colour/does the leather look off or good?


----------



## rx4dsoul

princezss said:


> Originally Posted by princezss
> Hey can you please authenticate these two for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250899008424...ht_1848wt_1189
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140611395148...#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> 
> 
> They havent replied to me yet  can you somewhat tell from the photos? Like were they made in this colour/does the leather look off or good?



Need the pics of the tag.


----------



## sungit

rx4dsoul said:


> I would like to explain but we cannot discuss too much details on the main thread, to avoid counterfeiters getting a chance to get so much more better at creating fakes. I will try to answer your query a bit when your private messaging  is activated.





		PHP:
	




can you please pm me the details too?  TIA


----------



## marui_cat

Please authenticate this. thank you

Le Pliege medium short handle in Black.


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> Please authenticate this. thank you
> 
> Le Pliege medium short handle in Black.



this is fake....


----------



## sola_gurl

Hi, kindly authenticate. TIA! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mentastratiatella/sets/72157627668727119/


----------



## sophiegray

hi, are longchamp bags in bluefly.com and bagshop.com authentic? thanks.


----------



## Lex_sub12

rx4dsoul said:


> I would like to explain but we cannot discuss too much details on the main thread, to avoid counterfeiters getting a chance to get so much more better at creating fakes. I will try to answer your query a bit when your private messaging  is activated.




Yeah, I'll Pm you when it's activated  understand why u can't answer in the main thread.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sola_gurl said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate. TIA!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mentastratiatella/sets/72157627668727119/



hi...this is fake...


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> hi, are longchamp bags in bluefly.com and bagshop.com authentic? thanks.



Reportedly , bluefly is authorized, not sure about bagshop...maybe another member can answer that better or you can ask LC CS about authorized online LC outlets...


----------



## sophiegray

rx4dsoul said:


> Reportedly , bluefly is authorized, not sure about bagshop...maybe another member can answer that better or you can ask LC CS about authorized online LC outlets...



thank you!


----------



## marimbaying

Hi Everyone,
   It looks nice through the photo. but still need help to confirm if it is authentic bag. 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb8120892
Item number:*200656685202*
* Thanks!*


----------



## sola_gurl

rx4dsoul said:


> hi...this is fake...



Wow, thanks for that great information!! i almost bought it, that must be why selling price is a bit cheaper than what I see around! is this a great imitation?


----------



## boboooo

LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CURRY COLOR LARGE HANDBAG BAG $145
Item number: 170693830117 
Top-rated seller : worldwide-clearance 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170693830117
tag:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boboooo

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rx4dsoul

marimbaying said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It looks nice through the photo. but still need help to confirm if it is authentic bag.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb8120892
> Item number:*200656685202*
> * Thanks!*



Looks good


----------



## rx4dsoul

boboooo said:


> LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CURRY COLOR LARGE HANDBAG BAG $145
> Item number: 170693830117
> Top-rated seller : worldwide-clearance
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170693830117
> tag:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



This is fake...sorry


----------



## lepasion

Hi, pls authenticate:

ITEM: LC cabas 
NO: 280747665180
SELLER: miss.flightattendant 

LINK:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lepasion said:


> Hi, pls authenticate:
> 
> ITEM: LC cabas
> NO: 280747665180
> SELLER: miss.flightattendant
> 
> LINK:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## lepasion

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for ur help


----------



## boboooo

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake...sorry


 already asked for refund......
fake product from top-rated seller


----------



## kampag

Is this authentic? My aunt bought this just recently. I'm having doubts because I haven't seen any Rouge/red Victoire like this.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2532851120989&set=t.1204809438&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

sola_gurl said:


> Wow, thanks for that great information!! i almost bought it, that must be why selling price is a bit cheaper than what I see around! is this a great imitation?



Counterfeiters are getting smarter by the minute, that I can tell you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kampag said:


> Is this authentic? My aunt bought this just recently. I'm having doubts because I haven't seen any Rouge/red Victoire like this.  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2532851120989&set=t.1204809438&type=1



PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.

Post the link to the item/link (make sure it can be opened) to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. 
Please do not promote sellers.

TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## kampag

Hi. I'll try to have the pics of RED Victoire from my aunt. She just gave me the bag pic and I'm not sure she will give a detailed pic..


----------



## AKI12

Sorry I am a bit paranoid after having been tricked into buying a fake le pliage just recently. 

I brought this from Duty Free over the weekend and I still can't tell the difference between the fake and original. This is from a LC outlet for sure but please I would appreciate an expert telling me this is the real thing.

I took as much pictures of every detail necessary especially the tag. Please excuse the shaky hand blur.

Medium short handle Metallic 
Petrol Blue color (per the tag) although it looks more green to me!

http://photobucket.com/aki0312lcmetal

Thank you thank you!


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> I would like to explain but we cannot discuss too much details on the main thread, to avoid counterfeiters getting a chance to get so much more better at creating fakes. I will try to answer your query a bit when your private messaging  is activated.


Hi rx4dsoul! you're right, imho the counterfeiters are doing their own homework and research through the internet to make their products an exact replica of the originals. I am so paranoid to order online now. I have no choice but to go directly to an outlet (in Duty Free) or in local malls (with really high mark up prices!)


----------



## AKI12

Oh dear I was just back reading while waiting for a response on authenticating my very recent longchamp purchase (brought directly from longchamp in Duty Free) and I saw one thread that said it was brought in Duty Free Korea and it turns out fake! I'm so worried right now. Please kindly authenticate my longchamp! It was fairly expensive even it was from Duty Free, I don't want to waste my money anymore :cry:

http://photobucket.com/aki0312lcmetal


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Sorry I am a bit paranoid after having been tricked into buying a fake le pliage just recently.
> 
> I brought this from Duty Free over the weekend and I still can't tell the difference between the fake and original. This is from a LC outlet for sure but please I would appreciate an expert telling me this is the real thing.
> 
> I took as much pictures of every detail necessary especially the tag. Please excuse the shaky hand blur.
> 
> Medium short handle Metallic
> Petrol Blue color (per the tag) although it looks more green to me!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/aki0312lcmetal
> 
> Thank you thank you!



This is authentic. And very nice.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Oh dear I was just back reading while waiting for a response on authenticating my very recent longchamp purchase (brought directly from longchamp in Duty Free) and I saw one thread that said it was brought in Duty Free Korea and it turns out fake! I'm so worried right now. Please kindly authenticate my longchamp! It was fairly expensive even it was from Duty Free, I don't want to waste my money anymore :cry:
> 
> http://photobucket.com/aki0312lcmetal



There was some doubt on whether that one actually was purchased at an authorized Duty-Free LC outlet...


----------



## AKI12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic. And very nice.





THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!
I could seriously jump up and down right now but people will think I'm crazy!
That got me all nervous!! Thank goodness I finally wear the original Longchamp!

And thanks I think this petrol blue is really nice too!


----------



## marui_cat

please help me again to authenticate this.
CABAS in grey / gris


















thank you so much!


----------



## lil_jesse619

Hi i recently purchased a longchamp bag online from a certain website,the seller claimed that it is 100% genuine,comes with green tag and dust bag and he says that it comes directly from factory.The price was too good to be true though(claimed that it excludes taxes n all).I'm now worried whether is it really authentic or not..I can't wait for my item to be sent out.I just hope that it is not fake,but he says that it is refundable if im not satisfied with it.Someone pls help,its from this website www.outletlongchamp.com TIA..


----------



## victoria23

please authenticate this... thank you.

Le pliage in Praline
Medium Long handle

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165719200176402.41397.100002149696889&type=1


----------



## rliu4423

I cant tell


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The site sells fakes. If you are unsure, please post pics of the item including the inside tag for us to authenticate. 



lil_jesse619 said:


> Hi i recently purchased a longchamp bag online from a certain website,the seller claimed that it is 100% genuine,comes with green tag and dust bag and he says that it comes directly from factory.The price was too good to be true though(claimed that it excludes taxes n all).I'm now worried whether is it really authentic or not..I can't wait for my item to be sent out.I just hope that it is not fake,but he says that it is refundable if im not satisfied with it.Someone pls help,its from this website www.outletlongchamp.com TIA..


----------



## lil_jesse619

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The site sells fakes. If you are unsure, please post pics of the item including the inside tag for us to authenticate.


 
Thanks i will when i've received the item,thank u


----------



## LurvPurse

kampag said:


> Is this authentic? My aunt bought this just recently. I'm having doubts because I haven't seen any Rouge/red Victoire like this. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2532851120989&set=t.1204809438&type=1


 
The 2011 victoire comes in black and clay (offwhite grey).  I have the black but loved the clay too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> please help me again to authenticate this.
> CABAS in grey / gris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!



This is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> please authenticate this... thank you.
> 
> Le pliage in Praline
> Medium Long handle
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165719200176402.41397.100002149696889&type=1



Hi...link wont open...


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> please authenticate this... thank you.
> 
> Le pliage in Praline
> Medium Long handle
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165719200176402.41397.100002149696889&type=1



I can open the link now....
Sadly , this one is fake.


----------



## luluchinadoll

I have bought two medium short handled LE pliege from Bluefly today. Someone told me after I had ordered that bluefly sometimes sells fake bags. While I have not received the bags I ordered to post pictures for anthentication (but will post as soon as I receive), I just wanted to know if anyone has had any experience or know more about whether bluefly ever sold fake longchamps? Your response will help to ease my mind tonight greatly, thank you!

http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-my...dium-folding-tote/SEARCH/316879401/detail.fly


----------



## thebagfinderph

thestig said:


> MYBAGLOVE and RX4DSOUL:
> 
> I was quite taken aback by the comment of MYBAGLOVE.  Please review your post and edit your post. * It seems that you got the websites and sellers mixed up. * You said that you got the fake bag with the label 1899089001 is not from Longchamp de Manille but from the other seller.  The authentic Longchamp bag that is Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Fucshia with the code 2605089455 is NOT from thebagfinder but from Longchamp de Manille.  They still have the photo of the tag in their website under the sold section. I managed to check out the entire sold section, and Longchamp de Manille has a pretty amazing collection of sold bags, including hard to find ones!  I definitely think that you got it all mixed up...the Fucshia is from Longchamp de Manille and the fake bag is from thebagfinderph.  Please edit your post here in tpf to avoid any confusion and mistaken accusations.
> 
> 
> RX4DSOUL:
> 
> I guess it should be thebagfinderph who should be in the "Hall of Shame" section and not Longchamp de Manille.  Longchamp de Manille has sold some bags that I have drooled over (i was looking at the website and their photos of sold bags are just stunning), and should not be known as sellers of fake bags.  On the contrary while looking at thebagfinderph's website, I find it strange that she's selling the Le Pliage at just $91! Plus, thebagfinderph's website claims that the Longchamp bags are from Longchamp's China factory...isn't this an overused alibi used by sellers of fake? hmmm...sounds fishy right?
> 
> I hope we get this straightened out...it  would be sad to see tpf giving out false information, when, in fact, so many bag lovers around the world, like me, rely on authentication tips here.
> 
> By the way, here's the link of the photo of Longchamp de Manille that I found in their website showing the serial of the Fucshia bag, proving that this bag did come from them, and not the fake chocolate brown bag.
> 
> NCA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0816158
> 2605089455
> *-ALL the text on the interior tag shown in the link below is EXACTLY THE SAME as the one written above*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://longchampdemanille.multiply...._Pliage_Medium_Long_Handle_in_Fucshia#photo=7



Hi to everyone,

This is Raine one of the owners of thebagfinderph and Iam afraid there is some sort of confusion with the authenticity of items.

We adhere to selling only authentic bags and have a 100% money back  guarantee, There is a stiff competition among online sellers now  specially as Christmas season is coming in, and it saddens me that such a  comment would be found in this forum, without a 100% proof that the bag  was purchased from us.

We do sell personally from bazaars in Rockwell and not only online, I  don't think we would risk that much personal info just to sell fakes.

I respect the expertise of the purse forum and its members, and  personally get info from this site with regards to bag authenticity.

For all our buyers, thanks you so much for trusting us.
Our website still has guidelines and links to know if your longchamp is  authentic and we try to research every now and then for updates.

A new way is to type Longchamp + the serial number at the bottom ( the  longer one ) at any search engine and it must show a link to a page of  the exact color, size, handle, design of the longchamp you purchased.

Thanks again.

And thanks purse forum for this blog for sellers and buyers of bag alike.


----------



## cateplok

i think it's also possible that the seller doesn't know they are selling fake bags.  i saw a lot of site where they even put "money back guarantee", thinking they are selling authentic items when in fake fact they are fakes. some sell even lower than the prices in europe ( o well, just a thought)


----------



## rx4dsoul

thebagfinderph said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> This is Raine one of the owners of thebagfinderph and Iam afraid there is some sort of confusion with the authenticity of items.
> 
> We adhere to selling only authentic bags and have a 100% money back  guarantee, There is a stiff competition among online sellers now  specially as Christmas season is coming in, and it saddens me that such a  comment would be found in this forum, without a 100% proof that the bag  was purchased from us.
> 
> We do sell personally from bazaars in Rockwell and not only online, I  don't think we would risk that much personal info just to sell fakes.
> 
> I respect the expertise of the purse forum and its members, and  personally get info from this site with regards to bag authenticity.
> 
> For all our buyers, thanks you so much for trusting us.
> Our website still has guidelines and links to know if your longchamp is  authentic and we try to research every now and then for updates.
> 
> A new way is to type Longchamp + the serial number at the bottom ( the  longer one ) at any search engine and it must show a link to a page of  the exact color, size, handle, design of the longchamp you purchased.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> And thanks purse forum for this blog for sellers and buyers of bag alike.



Dear bagfinder : 
   That is why we constantly remind our sellers to follow proper format to avoid confusion. I only help to authenticate items as they are presented. I do not presume to tell members that they have mixed up their items, after all, they are the ones with the items/they are the ones who did the purchasing, not us. We do not know the sellers personally or are connected to them that is why we remain objective. That is also why when member Thestig said you were the one with the fake item, I did not immediately echo her sentiment but instead I gave the responsibility to the member who had the items  authenticated in the first place to sort out her items. 
   We have our own system of detecting counterfeits and we are independent of any seller.
   Again, we will wait for the member to sort out confusion.
   Please be reminded that sellers are also not allowed to promote on authentication threads. Thank you.


----------



## thebagfinderph

Thanks so much for the urgent reply.

Yes sometimes Its not the sellers fault alone, Alot of people have been bringing in longchamp stocks in bulks, selling in sites such as Ebay and Sulit.

That is why we urge our buyers to buy from sellers who take time to explain if possible personally what they are buying, alot of sellers online that we know just mean honest business, a reason thats why we offer a money back guarantee. Mind you, some of them don't and it would take a long argument before you can return an item.

Sites like this are every helpful for us as sellers and buyers too, Counterfeits are everywhere and they never fail to think of ways to come closest to the original and bringing in information is very helpful

Our bags are cheaper from stores because compared to the old stocks and 1st few batches of longchamps that came in, the brand now mass produces in China, meaning lower labor rates, and most suppliers can bring in items without tax. this is only for the le pliage, but for all other designs prices are almost similar to stores and still carry the france and tsunisia tags.

Bags are bought by suppliers in factories by bulk, yes some are cheaper because they have a possibility of being an overun item but not all of them. The maker and quality are all the same and all bags come from one and the same factory in China.

But all in all, If your not sure, dont buy the item, or further more do alot of research, compare, most of out buyers bring their own personal bags bought in duty free or abroad and scrutinize every inch of it.

Thanks so much for taking time in replying to my post.
And please do update us with further information with regards to authenticity. 

I will also try my best to post new items in this blog.


----------



## rx4dsoul

thebagfinderph said:


> Thanks so much for the urgent reply.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why we urge our buyers to buy from sellers who take time to explain if possible personally what they are buying, alot of sellers online that we know just mean honest business, a reason thats why *we offer a money back guarantee*. Mind you, some of them don't and it would take a long argument before you can return an item.
> 
> 
> *Our bags are cheaper from stores* because compared to the old stocks and 1st few batches of longchamps that came in, the brand now mass produces in China, meaning lower labor rates, and most suppliers can bring in items without tax. this is only for the le pliage, but for all other designs prices are almost similar to stores and still carry the france and tsunisia tags.
> 
> I will also try my best to post new items in this blog.



We appreciate your desire to provide and prove authenticity. 
However, another reminder, sellers are not allowed to promote their items  on the authenticity threads.
Please follow forum rules.
Thank you.


----------



## sophiegray

cateplok said:


> i think it's also possible that the seller doesn't know they are selling fake bags.  i saw a lot of site where they even put "money back guarantee", thinking they are selling authentic items when in fake fact they are fakes. some sell even lower than the prices in europe ( o well, just a thought)



i believe so too.


----------



## sola_gurl

please authenticate. medium long handle black planeted. thanks! www.flickr.com/photos/mentastratiatella/6210574797/in/photostream


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



sola_gurl said:


> please authenticate. medium long handle black planeted. thanks! www.flickr.com/photos/mentastratiatella/6210574797/in/photostream


----------



## sungit

Previously I had a patch poney authenticated and was it was fake.  I have seen that exact same tag in three different sites.  Can the  tags of authentic patch poney bags be similar in different bags as well?

TIA.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> Previously I had a patch poney authenticated and was it was fake.  I have seen that exact same tag in three different sites.  Can the  tags of authentic patch poney bags be similar in different bags as well?
> 
> TIA.



Possibly all three were counterfeits and came from the same producer/manufacturer of replicas...


----------



## sola_gurl

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!




Whew! Good to know! Plus, I smell real leather.lol

Anyway is it possible for counterfeiters to have the same serial number as the one on original ones?


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tag-Aut...H_Handbags&hash=item3cbcb2c161#ht_8746wt_1620

seller: beach789
item: New with Tag Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Shopping bag in Black
item#: 260863869281

seems alright to me but i am not sure? thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

heroesgirl88 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tag-Aut...H_Handbags&hash=item3cbcb2c161#ht_8746wt_1620
> 
> seller: beach789
> item: New with Tag Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Shopping bag in Black
> item#: 260863869281
> 
> seems alright to me but i am not sure? thanks!



Hi. Do you have a pic of the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sola_gurl said:


> Whew! Good to know! Plus, I smell real leather.lol
> 
> Anyway is it possible for counterfeiters to have the same serial number as the one on original ones?



Unfortunately , yes .


----------



## rx4dsoul

heroesgirl88 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tag-Aut...H_Handbags&hash=item3cbcb2c161#ht_8746wt_1620
> 
> seller: beach789
> item: New with Tag Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage large Tote Shopping bag in Black
> item#: 260863869281
> 
> seems alright to me but i am not sure? thanks!



Close-up of the leather doesn't look good, please ask for a pic of the tag.


----------



## sungit

rx4dsoul said:


> Possibly all three were counterfeits and came from the same producer/manufacturer of replicas...



Thanks Rx...
...but for authentic patch poneys..should the last 2 or 3 numbers on the code be different in separate bags?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> Thanks Rx...
> ...but for authentic patch poneys..should the last 2 or 3 numbers on the code be different in separate bags?



The last line of numbers on the tag is the Reference Number and similar in all same size , same style, same color bags. - easily copied by counterfeiters.
The set of numbers before that is the item or product number and should be unique - but counterfeiters copy that too. That is why if
You see both set of numbers on the tags of 3 different items, that spells trouble.


----------



## datzla

I bought 2 longcamps from Bluefly.com but after reading the horrible thread from this forum about Bluefly, I start worried.  Anyone can help me to identify if these are legit?

Thank you!

http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-br...-mini-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/316878901/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-bl...opper-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/312965001/detail.fly


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> Please follow format.
> 
> Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> 
> Post the link to the item/link (make sure it can be opened) to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here*. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real.
> Please do not promote sellers.
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





datzla said:


> I bought 2 longcamps from Bluefly.com but after reading the horrible thread from this forum about Bluefly, I start worried.  Anyone can help me to identify if these are legit?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-br...-mini-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/316878901/detail.fly
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Longchamp-bl...opper-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/312965001/detail.fly


----------



## AKI12

thebagfinderph said:


> Thanks so much for the urgent reply.
> 
> Yes sometimes Its not the sellers fault alone, Alot of people have been bringing in longchamp stocks in bulks, selling in sites such as Ebay and Sulit.
> 
> That is why we urge our buyers to buy from sellers who take time to explain if possible personally what they are buying, alot of sellers online that we know just mean honest business, a reason thats why we offer a money back guarantee. Mind you, some of them don't and it would take a long argument before you can return an item.



Can I just say that I purchased from an online seller before who also had "Money back guarantee" sprawled all over their site. And when i got the item I had a sinking feeling it was fake. Thus I had it authenticated here. My doubts were right and it proved to be fake. 

I tried to get a money back guarantee but the seller ended up arguing with me in very bad English I could not understand, until I decided it was pointless. 

The seller was NOT giving me back my money. The seller even told me to doubt instead the item I compared it with (which was also authenticated here as original).

I ended up several days later purchasing an authentic longchamp at a local airport Duty Free. I also had that authenticated here and proved to be real. I am just fairly disappointed at sellers who claim their item is real, have a money back guarantee but once you tell them it's a fake their attitude changes. I'm not saying it's you (the bagfinderph) but I just wanted to share to everyone the experience I had. Now I'm doubtful at purchasing an LC online because of that seller.


----------



## cateplok

AKI12 said:


> Can I just say that I purchased from an online seller before who also had "Money back guarantee" sprawled all over their site. And when i got the item I had a sinking feeling it was fake. Thus I had it authenticated here. My doubts were right and it proved to be fake.
> 
> I tried to get a money back guarantee but the seller ended up arguing with me in very bad English I could not understand, until I decided it was pointless.
> 
> The seller was NOT giving me back my money. The seller even told me to doubt instead the item I compared it with (which was also authenticated here as original).
> 
> I ended up several days later purchasing an authentic longchamp at a local airport Duty Free. I also had that authenticated here and proved to be real. I am just fairly disappointed at sellers who claim their item is real, have a money back guarantee but once you tell them it's a fake their attitude changes. I'm not saying it's you (the bagfinderph) but I just wanted to share to everyone the experience I had. Now I'm doubtful at purchasing an LC online because of that seller.




i agree! very true. those are the sellers who think they are selling authentic items. one more thing, i think the cheapest longchamp can be purchased in europe since it originated there. there's no such thing as "overruns" in longhcamp w/c the sellers of fake LC claims.


----------



## onlysecond

Hi everyone, this is my first time to post here and can I just say this thread is incredible. The effort and time the posters take to help each other out is really great, and now I'd like to ask for your help with my 2 LCs. 

No photos of tags though, as I got both secondhand. I hope the photos I took are enough.

My first is Graphite, the other one is Navy. I also took photos of the tags inside, but I have no clue what the numbers signify. 



























Thanks in advance, I can't wait to hear your feedback (also kind of dreading it, TBH, but I can handle it).


----------



## rx4dsoul

onlysecond said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time to post here and can I just say this thread is incredible. The effort and time the posters take to help each other out is really great, and now I'd like to ask for your help with my 2 LCs.
> 
> No photos of tags though, as I got both secondhand. I hope the photos I took are enough.
> 
> My first is Graphite, the other one is Navy. I also took photos of the tags inside, but I have no clue what the numbers signify.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, I can't wait to hear your feedback (also kind of dreading it, TBH, but I can handle it).



Hi....sorry to break the bad news...but these are both fake.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Help please! She sells LCs for a very very low price here on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/bagsfromgab.longchamp?ref=ts
http://www.facebook.com/pages/BagsfromGab/201864726508834

Please see the photos and details on the link I have posted.

TIA!


----------



## dolcespressivo

This too, please:
http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...CH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now#photo=2

I actually pre-ordered this item. Please read the details from the album, they're saying that this bundle is a limited offer abroad. 
I will have the item on Oct 15-23. Will post it here! So please help me authenticate.  Hoping my PM function will be activated already by that time. 

Thank you!


----------



## dolcespressivo

Please authenticate mine, got this a year ago:
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/IMG00241-20111005-2323.jpg
Longchamp Sac A Dos in Ocean
Let me know if I need to include additional photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Help please! She sells LCs for a very very low price here on Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/bagsfromgab.longchamp?ref=ts
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BagsfromGab/201864726508834
> 
> Please see the photos and details on the link I have posted.
> 
> TIA!



Which items are you planning on getting? Some items here are fake, some are real (mostly the special and limited editions), and a lot of items do not show the tags. :wondering



dolcespressivo said:


> This too, please:
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...CH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now#photo=2
> 
> 
> I actually pre-ordered this item. Please read the details from the album, they're saying that this bundle is a limited offer abroad.
> I will have the item on Oct 15-23. Will post it here! So please help me authenticate.  Hoping my PM function will be activated already by that time.
> 
> Thank you!


Pouch looks good, but do ask for the tag on the bag or post it here when you get the item.
Just exercise caution, this seller was discussed as having sold fake items by some members  a few pages back, so you might want to backread a bit.



dolcespressivo said:


> Please authenticate mine, got this a year ago:
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/IMG00241-20111005-2323.jpg
> Longchamp Sac A Dos in Ocean
> Let me know if I need to include additional photos.



Authentic.


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Which items are you planning on getting? Some items here are fake, some are real (mostly the special and limited editions), and a lot of items do not show the tags. :wondering
> 
> 
> Pouch looks good, but do ask for the tag on the bag or post it here when you get the item.
> Just exercise caution, this seller was discussed as having sold fake items by some members  a few pages back, so you might want to backread a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


Yay! I got that from an online seller, a different one from the one I posted here! Great! 

Planning to get the Le Pliage but the prices are incredibly too low compared to other online sellers here. I think I will just not transact with her because I the her LPs are not really authentic for the reason that the prices are incredibly too low.

Oh, I think I must contact the seller and ask regarding that issue. Thank you! Will keep you posted when I get the items.


----------



## dolcespressivo

These are the other LCs she's selling, authenticate please:
http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=5
http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=9
http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=21


----------



## sungit

I'm planning to buy an item from this seller and I've been reviewing the site ...can you please check if this is authentic..it feels off to me somehow.  Some models show the tag and others don't, so I find that inconsistent.  TIA

http://everythinglongchamp.multiply..._Pliage_Orange_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand


----------



## dolcespressivo

@rx4dsoul, I already contacted therapybags, waiting for her reply if she could give a refund if her items are proven to be fake.
But, I thought she was a legit seller because she's actually selling in bazaars and in the mall for retail...


----------



## dolcespressivo

Authenticate this please, :
http://designercentral.multiply.com...e_Pliage_Medium_Short_Handle_-_Type_M#photo=5


----------



## onlysecond

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi....sorry to break the bad news...but these are both fake.



Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for the quick reply. Now I'm feeling a bit woozy. :-/ I've already paid for the graphite but not the navy and I wanna return it to the seller... Can you tell me how you realized both were fake? I just want to tell her because I don't think she's aware she sold me fakes. Like, in terms of my photos, what were the "tells"?

I'm also going to try to post my very first LC (this time like a lilac color) which was my 'standard' when trying to authenticate my graphite and navy ones. I got it from a different friend of mine who really knows her labels and we're close enough that I don't think she'd sell me a fake (esp since she herself had used it before me). I'm not obsessive about labels or anything like that, but I really just fell in love with the colors and practicality of LC and I'm really sad I got fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Authenticate this please, :
> http://designercentral.multiply.com...e_Pliage_Medium_Short_Handle_-_Type_M#photo=5



This is good.


----------



## dolcespressivo

This too please, 
http://designercentral.multiply.com...age_LM_Metal_Medium_Tote_Long_Handle_#photo=7

Thank you very much! I find this site very helpful when it comes to online buying for Longchamps. Thank you too to rx4dsoul!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> This too please,
> http://designercentral.multiply.com...age_LM_Metal_Medium_Tote_Long_Handle_#photo=7
> 
> Thank you very much! I find this site very helpful when it comes to online buying for Longchamps. Thank you too to rx4dsoul!



Also real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> I'm planning to buy an item from this seller and I've been reviewing the site ...can you please check if this is authentic..it feels off to me somehow.  Some models show the tag and others don't, so I find that inconsistent.  TIA
> 
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply..._Pliage_Orange_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand



Leather and hardware looks good but better ask for a pic of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> These are the other LCs she's selling, authenticate please:
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=5
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=9
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/269/LONGCHAMP_BAGS_ONHAND#photo=21



These are authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

onlysecond said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for the quick reply. Now I'm feeling a bit woozy. :-/ I've already paid for the graphite but not the navy and I wanna return it to the seller... Can you tell me how you realized both were fake? I just want to tell her because I don't think she's aware she sold me fakes. Like, in terms of my photos, what were the "tells"?
> 
> I'm also going to try to post my very first LC (this time like a lilac color) which was my 'standard' when trying to authenticate my graphite and navy ones. I got it from a different friend of mine who really knows her labels and we're close enough that I don't think she'd sell me a fake (esp since she herself had used it before me). I'm not obsessive about labels or anything like that, but I really just fell in love with the colors and practicality of LC and I'm really sad I got fakes.



Wrong tags .


----------



## datzla

Hi,

Please help...are they authentic?

Red one -Longchamp braise coated nylon 'Planetes' mini tote
Black one - Longchamp black coated nylon 'Planetes' small shopper tote

The detail pictures:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...sid=2AF684CA9D8C557B!154&authkey=ou6!ni4rHpE$

I hope that the pictures are clear enough.  Please let me know if I need to provide anything else.  I am planning to give the black one to my mom as a gift but I don't want to give her something fake.  If you can help, I really appreciate.


----------



## sungit

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather and hardware looks good but better ask for a pic of the tag.



Thanks, that's a relief!! This is not the item I want to buy, I just wanted to make sure there are no off items mixed in the bunch.  When I'm sure, I'll have the item I want authenticated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

datzla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help...are they authentic?
> 
> Red one -Longchamp braise coated nylon 'Planetes' mini tote
> Black one - Longchamp black coated nylon 'Planetes' small shopper tote
> 
> The detail pictures:
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...sid=2AF684CA9D8C557B!154&authkey=ou6!ni4rHpE$
> 
> I hope that the pictures are clear enough.  Please let me know if I need to provide anything else.  I am planning to give the black one to my mom as a gift but I don't want to give her something fake.  If you can help, I really appreciate.



The braise is authentic.
The black also looks good but always ask for the tag to be certain.


----------



## datzla

rx4dsoul said:


> The braise is authentic.
> The black also looks good but always ask for the tag to be certain.


 

Where can I find the tag?

Is it the last four pictures?

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=2af6...4CA9D8C557B&id=2AF684CA9D8C557B!170&sc=photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

datzla said:


> Where can I find the tag?
> 
> Is it the last four pictures?
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=2af6...4CA9D8C557B&id=2AF684CA9D8C557B!170&sc=photos



....saw the tag on the black...tis authentic


----------



## datzla

rx4dsoul said:


> ....saw the tag on the black...tis authentic


 
YEAH!!!
You are the best.  Now I hope my mom finds so surprised and happy when she gets this gift


----------



## rx4dsoul

datzla said:


> YEAH!!!
> You are the best.  Now I hope my mom finds so surprised and happy when she gets this gift



Glad to help. And that is one lucky mom.


----------



## heaven_belle

hi..can someone help in authenticating this lc? thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> hi..can someone help in authenticating this lc? thanks.



Tag please....


----------



## datzla

rx4dsoul said:


> Glad to help. And that is one lucky mom.


 
rx4 one more question - why are the tag position (wording position) of my red one and black one different?  Is it normal?  One is facing lining and another one is against the lining.  I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## rx4dsoul

datzla said:


> rx4 one more question - why are the tag position (wording position) of my red one and black one different?  Is it normal?  One is facing lining and another one is against the lining.  I hope my question makes sense.



I know what you mean. It happens sometimes...saw one authentic item like that. Usually the tag is attached from the topside, very rarely from the bottom but that is no big deal. the important thing is that everything looks good, leather, hardware, stamps, how the tag looks etc - so do not worry because your item is still authentic.


----------



## dolcespressivo

peanutbutter12 said:


> can someone authenticate this medium Le Pliage (loden)?
> 
> i have a feeling it ain't real.  bought it from a "trusted" online seller. sheesh.
> 
> thanks!



Hi! Is this a bag from therapybags.biz? I just pre-ordered a limited ed Le Pliage MSH that comes in bundles, it's actually here, http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...ETIC_POUCH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now

Do you think I should cancel my order with her? I actually asked her if she could have a money back guarantee if it is proven to be a fake. Therapybags actually has a stall/shop in Glorietta, I wonder why there has been a lot of successful transactions knowing that she has a permanent shop and been selling for 3-4 years, as she stated in the SMS. Does that mean she's been doing "sweet talks" only to convince that her items are real?

I'm now thinking of getting my refund. She's selling a bundle for a very low price.


----------



## dolcespressivo

To rx4dsoul, I would like to get your advice. Do you the link I gave you from therapybags at http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...ETIC_POUCH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now is doubtful that it's real? It says that it's a limited ed type of MSH for Le Pliage because it comes with a bundle.
Hmmm... The seller has agreed that she will refund the money if I am able to prove that the item I got is fake...  Yet you have said that the other bags she's selling is authentic. Should I just wait for the item to arrive and ask for the picture of the tag inside before fully paying it? I have settled a DP as of now...


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> To rx4dsoul, I would like to get your advice. Do you the link I gave you from therapybags at http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...ETIC_POUCH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now is doubtful that it's real? It says that it's a limited ed type of MSH for Le Pliage because it comes with a bundle.
> Hmmm... The seller has agreed that she will refund the money if I am able to prove that the item I got is fake...  Yet you have said that the other bags she's selling is authentic. Should I just wait for the item to arrive and ask for the picture of the tag inside before fully paying it? I have settled a DP as of now...



Only stock photos are shown...so better wait for the seller's stocks to arrive, ask for the actual pics of the items when they are available, have the items you choose authenticated here ..then if they prove to be real, finish payment, have the items mailed to you, then have them re-authenticated to be certain.


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Only stock photos are shown...so better wait for the seller's stocks to arrive, ask for the actual pics of the items when they are available, have the items you choose authenticated here ..then if they prove to be real, finish payment, have the items mailed to you, then have them re-authenticated to be certain.



Alright. Thanks for the advice, my friend told me now to push through with the transaction and said that she'll ask her mom to buy it for me instead. But I'm looking for a Le Pliage that has a "Made in France" tag, all LPs are now made in China not unless they are the large ones. So I thought of having it reserved since it's a very good offer. Now I'm thinking of waiting for the bag then have it authenticated, I'm going to visit her shop and I myself will take a picture of it then post it here. She might give me the wrong bag if it will be mailed then that will be another discrepancy that it's going to be proven fake.

Hope you could help me prove to her that it's fake IF it is fake. I know you're not posting the "secret" on how you check the bags. Though, I'm hoping it's real, it's such a nice offer and a bag I've been looking for a long time.

Thank you so much for the advice rx4dsoul!


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Only stock photos are shown...so better wait for the seller's stocks to arrive, ask for the actual pics of the items when they are available, have the items you choose authenticated here ..then if they prove to be real, finish payment, have the items mailed to you, then have them re-authenticated to be certain.



What if the so-called limited ed bag is not really sold in stores abroad, can it still be authenticated knowing that it's a new type of fake LC?


----------



## chell_1125

Please help authenticate a large long handle longchamp le pliage which I bought for my Mom's birthday in peacock color

NCC LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0829278
1899089457


----------



## chell_1125

This one also please authenticate. Suddenly after comparing with another longchamp bag naging doubtful ako

LC Le Pliage Deep red

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0790229
1899089545


----------



## chell_1125

I have different tags:

longchamp le pliage large long handle 1899089263

and 

longchamp le pliage large long handle 1899089455

which one po kaya ang fake they really look the same. Thanks for everything


----------



## kateflute

planning on ordering if it is not a fake! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336cd05080

seller feedback is good, but id like to see what you all think first


----------



## billy_elliotph

Please authenticate:
MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE
Fuchsia

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...334cafa932cf0669c587fb279e0ef063a41471369.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...6b83b235b6b729b30c80adc92e99441a752849ddd.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...8765e726d46ac8ac46daf223aa3c796473a77fb3e.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...11e66ed2ee5500e41d8256a21672811ce51f6229e.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...2212823b02890ba3ceb2d68d59682bff75e42343c.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...77fa722a90facc3e52be7a02fc5a63c3356d289b8.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...2f3df59ec0e170862d327c6dfce903f8a5555f466.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chell_1125 said:


> I have different tags:
> 
> longchamp le pliage large long handle 1899089263
> 
> and
> 
> longchamp le pliage large long handle 1899089455
> 
> which one po kaya ang fake they really look the same. Thanks for everything



You have to post pictures.


----------



## rx4dsoul

billy_elliotph said:


> Please authenticate:
> MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE
> 
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...2f3df59ec0e170862d327c6dfce903f8a5555f466.jpg
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, this one is fake...


----------



## rx4dsoul

kateflute said:


> planning on ordering if it is not a fake!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336cd05080
> 
> seller feedback is good, but id like to see what you all think first



Pic of the tag?


----------



## billy_elliotph

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, this one is fake...



Thank you for the reply!


----------



## chell_1125

rx4dsoul said:


> You have to post pictures.



Here are the pictures of the tags. Bilberry and Peacock color both Large long handle. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

chell_1125 said:


> Here are the pictures of the tags. Bilberry and Peacock color both Large long handle. Thank you



Both fake.


----------



## chell_1125

rx4dsoul said:


> Both fake.


how did you know po so I can defend with the person who sold it to me. Thanks.


----------



## chell_1125

rx4dsoul said:


> Both fake.



last na lang po for this long champ bag pacheck po same bilberry color large long handle ibang seller lang


----------



## rx4dsoul

chell_1125 said:


> last na lang po for this long champ bag pacheck po same bilberry color large long handle ibang seller lang



Also fake.
Sorry, we can't discuss tag details to prevent counterfeiters from getting tips here...but fakes -even very close replicas, will always have "tells"...like substandard leather and hardware minted differently from the original. That is why it is always best to post everything , not just the tags, so we can comment in general what is wrong with the item and at least give you a platform for filing complaints.


----------



## keilu_hime

please authenticate:

Large LH Patch Poney toile

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...670409005567f2c1786f2108e02509f8067d247af.jpg

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

keilu_hime said:


> please authenticate:
> 
> Large LH Patch Poney toile
> 
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...670409005567f2c1786f2108e02509f8067d247af.jpg
> 
> thanks



Sorry but the tag is fake.


----------



## keilu_hime

thanks .... will continue to look for an authentic patch poney ....


----------



## heaven_belle

tag. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> tag. thanks



Sorry this one is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

keilu_hime said:


> thanks .... will continue to look for an authentic patch poney ....



...that same tag has been submitted almost 3x for authentication and failed.
Good luck...hope you find an authentic one soon.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Please authenticate, this is from another online seller. I have a gut feeling the the hazelnut is fake, not sure about the black one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Please authenticate, this is from another online seller. I have a gut feeling the the hazelnut is fake, not sure about the black one.



The hazelnut tag is authentic (should be a medium short handle planetes), the
 black tag is also authentic (should be a medium long handle planetes).


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> The hazelnut tag is authentic (should be a medium short handle planetes), the
> black tag is also authentic (should be a medium long handle planetes).



Oh wow! Great, I thought it was. This must be a good seller then.  Thanks again!


----------



## red_blue

rx4dsoul said:


> Just because a supplier claims an item is authentic does not mean the item must then be authentic. We do not authenticate sellers or suppliers, we authenticate the items that are presented here. Just because you were fortunate to buy a real item before does not mean that ALL that sellers  items are real. Some sellers mix authentic and fake items. It might even be possible that some sellers themselves are not aware that they are handling fakes.



soo true miss rx4dsoul. i was once a victim of a seller who mixes her collection with fake ones. the first lc i got from her is real and the 2nd one a fake. and mind you, she's a power seller in facebook so beware...thank god for sites like these


----------



## manques

hi all! can help me check the authencity of this bag? thanks!


----------



## kateflute

rx4dsoul said:


> Pic of the tag?



should i ask her to take a picture?


----------



## rx4dsoul

manques said:


> hi all! can help me check the authencity of this bag? thanks!



Sorry, this is fake .


----------



## rx4dsoul

kateflute said:


> should i ask her to take a picture?



Absolutely.


----------



## marui_cat

Le Pliege black medium short handle













thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> Le Pliege black medium short handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


.
Both tags shown are fake tags.


----------



## dgskm

they are fake


----------



## xstineonline

Hi Can you please authenticate this one?thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

xstineonline said:


> Hi Can you please authenticate this one?thanks



1st pic : Fake tag (white arbre replica).
2nd pic : Authentic planetes clay tag.

Please follow proper format and include other bag features next time.


----------



## doriswitch

It seems not real.


----------



## marui_cat

oh... fake again! thanks Rx4dsoul.
how about this?
le pliege medium short handle PRALINE


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Fake- wrong color code 




marui_cat said:


> oh... fake again! thanks Rx4dsoul.
> how about this?
> le pliege medium short handle PRALINE


----------



## rainbowbucket

I need some help authenticating this Prada Backpack. I cant find an exact match anywhere.


----------



## rainbowbucket

I cant find this style anywhere. Is this a fake?


----------



## dgskm

that's real


----------



## rx4dsoul

rainbowbucket said:


> I cant find this style anywhere. Is this a fake?





rainbowbucket said:


> I need some help authenticating this Prada Backpack. I cant find an exact match anywhere.



Hi! This thread is for Longchamp authentication only. Please use Search option for the Authenticate this Prada thread.


----------



## marui_cat

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Fake- wrong color code



Hi RX4DSOUL, is this fake?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hello! 

Please authenticate this LC large LH in navy. 

TIA!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120790606240


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> Hi RX4DSOUL, is this fake?



CH is right, this is fake. 
Wrong codes
Plus the leather and stamp look off.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Are MSH bigger than MLH when it comes to Planetes? That's how I see it in the measurements...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please authenticate this LC large LH in navy.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120790606240



The listing is for a graphite color bag....the tag looks real enough (graphite) however this link is for mobile viewing, it looks good from afar but we can't scrutinize the leather and hardware up close. please post better/larger pics of those.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Are MSH bigger than MLH when it comes to Planetes? That's how I see it in the measurements...



Planetes : med sh and med lh are just about the same size ( IMO the difference in size in actuality is not as pronounced as those below/very negligible difference ). the large planetes LH has the same size as the large "shopping" pliage with LH.
Pliage : type "m" (w/c has SH) is bigger than the smaller "shopping" LH. type "m" is also about the same size as the larger "shopping" bag with LH.


----------



## unsure1182

hi please tell me if this le pliage LLH in peacock is real? thanks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img2011100900222.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/img2011100900224.jpg/


----------



## dolcespressivo

Please authenticate. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater

These are 3 different sizes of Planetes in Hazelnut.


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Planetes : med sh and med lh are just about the same size ( IMO the difference in size in actuality is not as pronounced as those below/very negligible difference ). the large planetes LH has the same size as the large "shopping" pliage with LH.
> Pliage : type "m" (w/c has SH) is bigger than the smaller "shopping" LH. type "m" is also about the same size as the larger "shopping" bag with LH.



Thank you! That cleared up my confusion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

unsure1182 said:


> hi please tell me if this le pliage LLH in peacock is real? thanks
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img2011100900222.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/img2011100900224.jpg/



^ This is fake.



dolcespressivo said:


> Please authenticate.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...11822522.53448.100001537855123&type=3&theater
> 
> These are 3 different sizes of Planetes in Hazelnut.



^ All three tags are authentic.


----------



## brackish

hi gurus i need your opinion.
im planning to buy Planetes Rouge Large LH.

is this authentic? 
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ds=LONGCHAMP+PLANETES+ROUGE+LARGE+LONG+HANDLE


thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

brackish said:


> hi gurus i need your opinion.
> im planning to buy Planetes Rouge Large LH.
> 
> is this authentic?
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ds=LONGCHAMP+PLANETES+ROUGE+LARGE+LONG+HANDLE
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Looks good so far although,  I would want to see a clearer pic of the tag...that one is  a little blurry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Thank you! That cleared up my confusion.



The planetes medium sh is just a tad wider than the planetes medium lh , at the base by about 1.5inch, at the top by about a half inch, IMO it's not much of a difference but to some the extra inch matters  a lot . The planetes medium lh is comparable in size to the pliage smaller shopping LH or they also call this the med lh pliage.
The planetes medium SH is much smaller  though than the pliage type "M" or what they call the medium SH.


----------



## xstineonline

can you authenticate these po? thanks


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:


> The listing is for a graphite color bag....the tag looks real enough (graphite) however this link is for mobile viewing, it looks good from afar but we can't scrutinize the leather and hardware up close. please post better/larger pics of those.



Hmm the listing says Navy? So maybe they meant graphite? Or is it fake?


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



brackish said:


> hi gurus i need your opinion.
> im planning to buy Planetes Rouge Large LH.
> 
> is this authentic?
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ds=LONGCHAMP+PLANETES+ROUGE+LARGE+LONG+HANDLE
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hmm the listing says Navy? So maybe they meant graphite? Or is it fake?



Somehow when I open the link you posted and click on the description is says that the color is graphite.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xstineonline said:


> can you authenticate these po? thanks



Authentic.


----------



## brackish

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far although,  I would want to see a clearer pic of the tag...that one is  a little blurry.


Thank you for the quick reply rx4dsoul!  

Ill ask her to email me clearer pic. of the tag, ill post it as soon as i got her email


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hi all! Here's another one i would like to get authenticated. 

Large LC LH in Navy.

TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Navy-Blue-Folding-Tote-Handbag-NWOT-/230683153319


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi all! Here's another one i would like to get authenticated.
> 
> Large LC LH in Navy.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Navy-Blue-Folding-Tote-Handbag-NWOT-/230683153319



Please ask seller for a pic of the tag .


----------



## lclover

Hi fellow longchamp lovers,

I'm currently looking for a LC Le Pliage Large long handle in Deep Red. I stumbled upon this online seller's facebook site. Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater


----------



## lclover

Need help authenticating this bag:

LP Large Long Handle in Deep Red

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104460804543&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126103510804638&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104074137915&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104560804533&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

lclover said:


> Hi fellow longchamp lovers,
> 
> I'm currently looking for a LC Le Pliage Large long handle in Deep Red. I stumbled upon this online seller's facebook site. Could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater



This is fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lclover said:


> Need help authenticating this bag:
> 
> LP Large Long Handle in Deep Red
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104460804543&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126103510804638&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104074137915&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=126104560804533&set=a.126103300804659.31976.100002149696889&type=3&theater
> 
> Thank you



Links posted won't open....


----------



## lclover

rx4dsoul said:


> Links posted won't open....



Thank you so much, I almost bought an LC bag from this seller. I'm so glad I found this forum. I'm going to meet up with another seller tomorrow who claims to get her Le Pliage stocks from Las Vegas and Paris. Will try to take a picture of the bag's tag tomorrow. Thank you for helping.


----------



## lclover

How about this one? 

Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Lagoon

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lclover said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Lagoon
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46384445.56299.200657176630012&type=3&theater
> 
> Thank you!



This is fake...wrong codes on the bag.


----------



## lcholic

pls help to authenticate this bag. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

lcholic said:


> pls help to authenticate this bag. thanks



This is real.


----------



## dolcespressivo

http://glitz520.multiply.com/photos...ongchamp_Le_Pliage_Long_Handle_Large#photo=18

Is this authentic? Seller did not indicate what color.  No pictures of the zipper and the horseback rider.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> http://glitz520.multiply.com/photos...ongchamp_Le_Pliage_Long_Handle_Large#photo=18
> 
> Is this authentic? Seller did not indicate what color.  No pictures of the zipper and the horseback rider.



It's a fake tag.


----------



## deminah

Hi, I bout 2 LC bags online.. the material of the bag is quite thick than my older LC bag and I am super worried if this is authentic. Kindly authenticate pls..

1. LC Le Pliage Type S - Red Garance
http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1014.jpg
http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1015.jpg
http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1016.jpg


----------



## deminah

Is this shop legit?
http://blink.boutiques.com/lunr.py?brand=longchamp&type=bags.handbags.totes


----------



## Glassslipperslookuncomfor

Hi, 

Could someone take a look at this please? I don't think there's enough pics to authenticate but if you could tell me what other photos I'd need that would be great!

item: Longchamp Black Patent Purse Bag Wallet NEW 99P START
listing number: 200659062784
seller: pureluxury2011
listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200659062...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

cheers!


----------



## dolcespressivo

deminah said:


> Hi, I bout 2 LC bags online.. the material of the bag is quite thick than my older LC bag and I am super worried if this is authentic. Kindly authenticate pls..
> 
> 1. LC Le Pliage Type S - Red Garance
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1014.jpg
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1015.jpg
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1016.jpg



I'm not an expert but I think it's fake because of the font inside the tag. The experts here would be able to answer that.  Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## dolcespressivo

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry3-1.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry2.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry1.jpg

The same seller of the preceding link I posted. Please authenticate.


----------



## deminah

Oh noooo.. How bout this one 

2. Large Long Handle Peacock
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1024.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1023.jpg
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1022.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

deminah said:


> Hi, I bout 2 LC bags online.. the material of the bag is quite thick than my older LC bag and I am super worried if this is authentic. Kindly authenticate pls..
> 
> 1. LC Le Pliage Type S - Red Garance
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1014.jpg
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1015.jpg
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums...404/deminah/?action=view&current=IMG_1016.jpg



The red is fake...the peacok is fake too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

deminah said:


> Is this shop legit?
> http://blink.boutiques.com/lunr.py?brand=longchamp&type=bags.handbags.totes



Please post details of the particular item and the corresponding tag. These are all just stock photos. 



dolcespressivo said:


> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry3-1.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry2.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/curry1.jpg
> 
> The same seller of the preceding link I posted. Please authenticate.



^ It's fake. Bad leather. 



deminah said:


> Oh noooo.. How bout this one
> 
> 2. Large Long Handle Peacock
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1024.jpg
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1023.jpg
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/deminah/IMG_1022.jpg



^ Also fake... bad leather, wrong tag and hardware looks off


----------



## deminah

now i'm depressed


----------



## rx4dsoul

deminah said:


> now i'm depressed



you bought? get a refund


----------



## rx4dsoul

Imogencabrooks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone take a look at this please? I don't think there's enough pics to authenticate but if you could tell me what other photos I'd need that would be great!
> 
> item: Longchamp Black Patent Purse Bag Wallet NEW 99P START
> listing number: 200659062784
> seller: pureluxury2011
> listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200659062...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> cheers!



Pls. wait for CHLONGCHAMP to comment .


----------



## kateflute

do you think this site sells fakes?
http://www.longchamphandbagsonsale.com/longchamp-tote-bag-lavender-374.html


----------



## lclover

Long Champ: Deep Red Large Long Handle
Tag Serial Number: CLACLIG-M-02
                          Long Champ Paris Made in China
                          07788861899089015

Long Champ: Peacock Design, Olive Green Large Long Handle
Tag Serial Number: 08427641899387549
                           Made in France
                           ncm pac 02


----------



## brackish

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far although,  I would want to see a clearer pic of the tag...that one is  a little blurry.


hi there!  

here's the clearer pic of the tag  







what do you think? is it authentic?


----------



## lclover

Sorry, it's supposed to be:

Long Champ Le Pliage Deep Red Large Long Handle
Tag Serial Number: 

CLA      CLIG-M-02
Long Champ Paris 
Made in China
0778886
1899089015

Long Champ Le Pliage Peacock Design, Olive Green Large Long Handle
Tag Serial Number:

ncm  pac 02
Longchamp Paris
Made in France
0842764
1899387549

Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

brackish said:


> hi there!
> 
> here's the clearer pic of the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? is it authentic?



Yes it is.


----------



## rx4dsoul

:useless: pictures are necessary...bag details...tags...


lclover said:


> Sorry, it's supposed to be:
> 
> Long Champ Le Pliage Deep Red Large Long Handle
> Tag Serial Number:
> 
> CLA      CLIG-M-02
> Long Champ Paris
> Made in China
> 0778886
> 1899089015
> 
> Long Champ Le Pliage Peacock Design, Olive Green Large Long Handle
> Tag Serial Number:
> 
> ncm  pac 02
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in France
> 0842764
> 1899387549
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## brackish

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes it is.


thank you so much! im excited to have my Planetes Rouge Large LH!


----------



## lcholic

rx4dsoul said:


> This is real.


 
thanks


----------



## dolcespressivo

Please authenticate:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
GWC LLH.
Thank you!


----------



## dolcespressivo

This too:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
GWC MSH.
Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Authentic. 


dolcespressivo said:


> Please authenticate:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...99527661.77612.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> GWC LLH.
> Thank you!



Authentic. 


dolcespressivo said:


> This too:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32108005.59989.179422848777390&type=3&theater
> GWC MSH.
> Thank you!


----------



## dolcespressivo

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater

Please authenticate 
MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE 
MEDIUM LONG HANDLE
LARGE LONG HANDLE
LM Metals. 
You may view other picture from the album for the other details needed.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Is it possible that the counterfeits copy the serial numbers of an original LC?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Is it possible that the counterfeits copy the serial numbers of an original LC?



Yes, that is why pictures of bag details are very important.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Authentic . 


dolcespressivo said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...90281078.49132.100001890858203&type=3&theater
> 
> Please authenticate
> MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE
> MEDIUM LONG HANDLE
> LARGE LONG HANDLE
> LM Metals.
> You may view other picture from the album for the other details needed.


----------



## lclover

Hi, please authenticate. Thank you 

Le Pliage Red Garance Large Long Handle

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is fake. 


lclover said:


> Hi, please authenticate. Thank you
> 
> Le Pliage Red Garance Large Long Handle
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13404616.42655.100001890858203&type=3&theater


----------



## cateplok

is this bag authentic

Name:  Large Long handle Peacock
Link:  http://lepliagebag.multiply.com/products/listing/10006/ON_HAND_LONGCHAMP_LARGE_LONG_HANDLE_PEACOCK

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> is this bag authentic
> 
> Name:  Large Long handle Peacock
> Link:  http://lepliagebag.multiply.com/products/listing/10006/ON_HAND_LONGCHAMP_LARGE_LONG_HANDLE_PEACOCK
> 
> thanks!



This is fake.


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, that is why pictures of bag details are very important.



Will you please authenticate this one again? I've posted other details too. 
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03120.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03118.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03117.jpg


----------



## dolcespressivo

This one please:
http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=16
http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=19
http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=20

Thank you!


----------



## xstineonline

hi, pa-authenticate po ulit.. thanks


----------



## xstineonline

hi, pa-authentic po ulit.thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Authentic. 


dolcespressivo said:


> Will you please authenticate this one again? I've posted other details too.
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03120.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03118.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/DSC03117.jpg



Authentic. 


dolcespressivo said:


> This one please:
> http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=16
> http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=19
> http://houseofglamorosa.multiply.com/photos/album/456/LONGCHAMP_Darshan_SALE#photo=20
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xstineonline said:


> hi, pa-authenticate po ulit.. thanks



Fake.


----------



## victoria23

hi please authenticate this.. i think it is a pre-loved bag.

Le pliage.
medium sh
black.


thank you.


----------



## victoria23

additional pics.
There is a faded part in the tag. But i still wanted to know if this is an authentic bag. Thank you


----------



## sealchip

Could someone please authenticate this for me? 

Longhandle M Billberry


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Longhandle M Billberry



The tag is authentic, however that is not bilberry, it's marine blue. 
As for the item itself, leather looks good. This is an older issue so better ask for a pic of the whole bag and the hardware as well and clarify color description from the seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> additional pics.
> There is a faded part in the tag. But i still wanted to know if this is an authentic bag. Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## EL Kikay

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather and hardware looks good but better ask for a pic of the tag.


 
Pic of the tag has been added :

http://everythinglongchamp.multiply..._Pliage_Orange_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand


----------



## rx4dsoul

EL Kikay said:


> Pic of the tag has been added :
> 
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply..._Pliage_Orange_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand



Authentic.


----------



## sealchip

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is authentic, however that is not bilberry, it's marine blue.
> As for the item itself, leather looks good. This is an older issue so better ask for a pic of the whole bag and the hardware as well and clarify color description from the seller.



Do you know about what year this bag was issued? 

Also, could you please see if the pictures in the link is authentic for LC short handle small black le pliage? 

https://picasaweb.google.com/114838836010515867982/LC?authkey=Gv1sRgCIHdn-TRtt3ACQ

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

sealchip said:


> Do you know about what year this bag was issued?
> 
> Also, could you please see if the pictures in the link is authentic for LC short handle small black le pliage?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114838836010515867982/LC?authkey=Gv1sRgCIHdn-TRtt3ACQ
> 
> Thanks



1. Not entirely sure but from the item code maybe around 2008-2009. 
2. Authentic small black tote.


----------



## kateflute

has anyone ever bought authentic longchamps from websites such as this?
http://www.longchamplepliage.org/

do you think they sell fakes or should i take a chance and buy?


----------



## dolcespressivo

Is there really a pouch sold abroad? And as a bundle/set of LP bag and pouch?
http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...CH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now#photo=1

But when I emailed LC, here's what they said:

Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.

Further to your inquiry, *Longchamp does not proposed this offer.*

*Indeed, our cosmetic bag does not look like the one on the website you mentionned.*

I invite you to discover our collection and the addresses of our boutiques and retailers on our website www.longchamp.com (Store Locator).

Best regards,

Jézabel,

Longchamp Customer Relations


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you for sharing. Please post the seller name so other members will be warned. 



dolcespressivo said:


> Is there really a pouch sold abroad? And as a bundle/set of LP bag and pouch?
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...CH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now#photo=1
> 
> But when I emailed LC, here's what they said:
> 
> Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> 
> Further to your inquiry, *Longchamp does not proposed this offer.*
> 
> *Indeed, our cosmetic bag does not look like the one on the website you mentionned.*
> 
> I invite you to discover our collection and the addresses of our boutiques and retailers on our website www.longchamp.com (Store Locator).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jézabel,
> 
> Longchamp Customer Relations


----------



## luluchinadoll

1) LP Short Handle Medium in Myrtille
http://www.yogile.com/d6a0l5vx#41m

2) LP Short Handle Medium in Chocolate
http://www.yogile.com/lfgnvoz1

Thank you so much!


----------



## billy_elliotph

Please authenticate:
Cabas old rose / bruyere
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BNWT-Lo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6b340608
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqYOKpEE4kWg1Oo!BOVPZGQo2g~~48_3.JPG

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Both look good . 


luluchinadoll said:


> 1) LP Short Handle Medium in Myrtille
> http://www.yogile.com/d6a0l5vx#41m
> 
> 2) LP Short Handle Medium in Chocolate
> http://www.yogile.com/lfgnvoz1
> 
> Thank you so much!



This is fake. 


billy_elliotph said:


> Please authenticate:
> Cabas old rose / bruyere
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BNWT-Lo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6b340608
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqYOKpEE4kWg1Oo!BOVPZGQo2g~~48_3.JPG
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## dolcespressivo

dolcespressivo said:


> Is there really a pouch sold abroad? And as a bundle/set of LP bag and pouch?
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...CH_SET_ALREADY_-_grab_this_bundle_now#photo=1
> 
> But when I emailed LC, here's what they said:
> 
> Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> 
> Further to your inquiry, *Longchamp does not proposed this offer.*
> 
> *Indeed, our cosmetic bag does not look like the one on the website you mentionned.*
> 
> I invite you to discover our collection and the addresses of our boutiques and retailers on our website www.longchamp.com (Store Locator).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jézabel,
> 
> Longchamp Customer Relations









Hi! This is the actual photo of the email sent to me from Longchamp. It contains all the details about the seller's items and the item itself. Please be warned, the seller has also been talked about at Femalenetwork.com. 

Just an update, I cancelled my order with her. I am asking for a refund of 2500php for the downpayment I made. It was last Sunday, Oct.9 when I asked for the refund. *Therapybags* said that she will send the refund on Oct. 11, Tuesday. And today is Oct.12, Wednesday, still no refund. She informed that she was unable to send it last night because of mall's/Globe's closing hours. I will update everyone here when I have rcvd the refund.

Please be warned.


----------



## lcholic

hi *dolcespressivo,* thanks for the warning. but maybe you should have asked the seller for the actual photos of the items including all details and tags too? i am not related to the seller in question but i also received an email from my trusted seller (not from Philippines though) about this offer, which I think is exclusive to Hong Kong. i am not saying that the items being sold are authentic and i also dont have any authority to say that they are fake. i am just merely saying we should not judge outright. fyi too, i have also sent email thru Longchamp.com but i did not get the correct response. i think they are not aware of the limited edition and/or other offers from Hong Kong. 

last time i wanted to buy a fuchsia tree of life from an online seller so i asked Longchamp.com if they are real. however, i was told that they dont release the ADV in that color blah blah and i think its the same person who replied in your email btw  

but surprisingly when my friend went to HK, she was able to get one from the Longchamp Store in Sogo. i am sure that it is authentic, i still have the receipt with me. my point here is that Longchamp.com was not aware this is a special release from HK. so let's just be careful with our comments.


----------



## dolcespressivo

lcholic said:


> hi *dolcespressivo,* thanks for the warning. but maybe you should have asked the seller for the actual photos of the items including all details and tags too? i am not related to the seller in question but i also received an email from my trusted seller (not from Philippines though) about this offer, which I think is exclusive to Hong Kong. i am not saying that the items being sold are authentic and i also dont have any authority to say that they are fake. i am just merely saying we should not judge outright. fyi too, i have also sent email thru Longchamp.com but i did not get the correct response. i think they are not aware of the limited edition and/or other offers from Hong Kong.
> 
> last time i wanted to buy a fuchsia tree of life from an online seller so i asked Longchamp.com if they are real. however, i was told that they dont release the ADV in that color blah blah and i think its the same person who replied in your email btw
> 
> but surprisingly when my friend went to HK, she was able to get one from the Longchamp Store in Sogo. i am sure that it is authentic, i still have the receipt with me. my point here is that Longchamp.com was not aware this is a special release from HK. so let's just be careful with our comments.



Hi Lcholic! I've been thinking of the same thing. That maybe Longchamp.com does not know of this offer since it is a limited ed one. Sadly, the seller also, appeared at femalenetwork.com and here too about refund issues...  I've been thinking asking the seller about this issue, she said that receipts are not normally shown to buyers, which made me think twice... For now, I will contact the seller about this issue first. But I'm fretting because she might not return my DP or she might really be having some mix-ups of counterfeit items. 

The item have not yet arrived, I'm just fretting too that if they item arrives and then I'll fully pay for it, it might be a counterfeit and it would harder to refund a bigger payment... 

Thank you for the suggestion, though.


----------



## lcholic

dolcespressivo said:


> Hi Lcholic! I've been thinking of the same thing. That maybe Longchamp.com does not know of this offer since it is a limited ed one. Sadly, the seller also, appeared at femalenetwork.com and here too about refund issues...  I've been thinking asking the seller about this issue, she said that receipts are not normally shown to buyers, which made me think twice... For now, I will contact the seller about this issue first. But I'm fretting because she might not return my DP or she might really be having some mix-ups of counterfeit items.
> 
> The item have not yet arrived, I'm just fretting too that if they item arrives and then I'll fully pay for it, it might be a counterfeit and it would harder to refund a bigger payment...
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion, though.


 
oh the part where she does not provide receipts is another issue because my trusted seller always provides the OR so i know exactly how much the bag cost and where she bought it. 

well good luck with your purchase and hope you get a refund if the item being sold is proven fake


----------



## dolcespressivo

lcholic said:


> oh the part where she does not provide receipts is another issue because my trusted seller always provides the OR so i know exactly how much the bag cost and where she bought it.
> 
> well good luck with your purchase and hope you get a refund if the item being sold is proven fake



Exactly, she does not want to show the receipt because it was "something bad" for her since there are private information such as credit card information and the total. 
I would like to stand corrected, I am not judging *Therapybags* for the reason that she has refunded money to a member here in TPF. It would be better to see the item first before deciding if it's a counterfeit or an original one. I accused her because from what I have read in 2 forums, but I hope you understand my concern as a buyer too. I have the right to scrutinize and ask whether these items are authentic or not and how it is proven. 

She bought the item from Longchamp Sogo Department Store in Hong Kong. Same as yours lcholic. Thanks for reminding and suggesting me to contact the seller first.


----------



## cateplok

xstineonline said:


> hi, pa-authenticate po ulit.. thanks




just so you know, this is not a Filipino site, so best to speak in english and not taglish.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Another statement for *Therapy Bags*:
The owner is NOW willing to provide an OR whether or not I buy from the online shop. 

That's now coming from the owner, as seen in the SMS below:


----------



## dolcespressivo

Also, I would like to retract all my preceding statements on judging Therapybags before making any comments here. It was my mistake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Another statement for *Therapy Bags*:
> The owner is NOW willing to provide an OR whether or not I buy from the online shop.
> 
> That's now coming from the owner, as seen in the SMS below:



 Just post pictures of the item including the tag when it arrives at the seller's hands and have it authenticated here . 
:back2topic:


----------



## dolcespressivo

Sorry for posting this again. But this would be the last regarding the issue.

I would like retract all the NEGATIVE statements I have presumed on the seller and the shop, Therapy Bags. I do not have the right to judge her LC items as counterfeit ones because I was not able to see the actual item yet. The seller has refunded me with the down payment amounting 2,500php I have sent even though it was not allowed to refund a DP. Also, she has now agreed to send the official receipt of the item I was supposed to purchase, even if there will be no transaction to prove that Therapy Bags do not sell counterfeit Longchamp bags. Also, the message sent from the the official Longchamp email is not a standard for knowing if the limited item is authentic or not for they are not affiliated with the seller and may not be informed about the limited edition package of Longchamp in Hong Kong where the seller has purchased it. It is MY mistake for judging her shop and not clarifying the transaction with her privately as I have made my preceding judgments to be viewed publicly in this forum. In line with this, I like to apologize for being an irresponsible buyer to the owner of Therapy Bags. My sincere apology to everyone I have caused trouble for posting here and to the seller of Therapy bags.


----------



## ironbutterfly

could you please tell me if this is the right code for le pliage large long handle in bilberry:

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0810972
1899089455

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Also, I would like to retract all my preceding statements on judging Therapybags before making any comments here. It was my mistake.





lcholic said:


> well good luck with your purchase and hope you get a refund if the item being sold is proven fake



Guys, let's try to keep in-depth discussion of sellers off the main thread - the end result is generally a seller coming here to declare their integrity...some do it politely, but some don't. Still, whichever way it is done, it is not supposed to haPpen because seller-promotion (by the 1st or 2nd or any other person) is not allowed on authentication threads.
Please utilize PM for more lengthy discussions.
Thank you both for making very important points known.
Let's all help  keep to this thread peaceful and organized.


----------



## xstineonline

here's another one, can you please authenticate? thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


> could you please tell me if this is the right code for le pliage large long handle in bilberry:
> 
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0810972
> 1899089455
> 
> thanks!



It is not. 
Please follow format next time and post pics... it is nOt enough to copy the info on the tag . Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xstineonline said:


> here's another one, can you please authenticate? thanks



This is fake


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys!
This thread is for authenticity questions and answers ONLY.  No chatter/debate/discussion otherwise please.


----------



## curly1010

_x
off topic and combative._


----------



## victoria23

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you rx4dsoul. 

The seller told me that this is an overruns from longchamp china factory> .  hayzzz...Same batch, same material but with problems on the inner tags. (wrong tags, Problems with the stamps etc.) It doesnt look brand-new to me...


----------



## marui_cat

Im so sorry, here I am again, please authenticate this.
thank you 
le pliege medium short handle in Black


----------



## neerod

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Long handle medium slate


----------



## shobe

Please authenticate, Medium Long Handle Le Pliage.
Pictures here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/geneborj/6237884249/in/photostream





CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0808058
2605089270

Thanks!


----------



## kateflute

is this seller selling fakes? help please!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-tags-Br...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8011a08b19


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> Im so sorry, here I am again, please authenticate this.
> thank you
> le pliege medium short handle in Black



^This is fake. 


neerod said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Long handle medium slate



^Also fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shobe said:


> Please authenticate, Medium Long Handle Le Pliage.
> Pictures here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/geneborj/6237884249/in/photostream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Fake. Sorry.
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0808058
> 2605089270
> 
> Thanks!



^ Please ask for actual photos.


kateflute said:


> is this seller selling fakes? help please!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-tags-Br...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8011a08b19


----------



## rx4dsoul

shobe said:


> Please authenticate, Medium Long Handle Le Pliage.
> Pictures here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/geneborj/6237884249/in/photostream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



^ Fake. Sorry. 


kateflute said:


> is this seller selling fakes? help please!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-tags-Br...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8011a08b19



^ Please ask for actual photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

victoria23 said:


> Thank you rx4dsoul.
> 
> The seller told me that this is an overruns from longchamp china factory> .  hayzzz...Same batch, same material but with problems on the inner tags. (wrong tags, Problems with the stamps etc.) It doesnt look brand-new to me...



It does look used. But no overruns for LC. Sometimes a seller might post an authentic tag to entice buyers looking to authenticate their items.
If there are conflicting issues then be careful especially if seller
Claims overruns - fake alert. Item might not have the same tag when you get it or you might be given a whole different item altogether.


----------



## ironbutterfly

rx4dsoul said:


> It is not.
> Please follow format next time and post pics... it is nOt enough to copy the info on the tag . Thank you.


 
thanks, it's just that i've been told that counterfeits have become very good at copying all details except the tag, which is why i didn't bother to post any pics.  will do next time.  thanks again!


----------



## kateflute

any feedback on the authenticity of this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280754515947&fromMakeTrack=true

I just emailed the seller to ask for pictures of the tags.
Just wanting to know if it looks real to begin with!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


> thanks, it's just that i've been told that counterfeits have become very good at copying all details except the tag, which is why i didn't bother to post any pics.  will do next time.  thanks again!



Sadly the more clever counterfeiters have learned to copy codes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kateflute said:


> any feedback on the authenticity of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280754515947&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> I just emailed the seller to ask for pictures of the tags.
> Just wanting to know if it looks real to begin with!



Hardware and leather looks off...better ask for the tag.


----------



## pstee

hi can someone help to verify this? i get this from a forum locally in Malaysia, it seems authenthic but i m not sure..thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pstee said:


> hi can someone help to verify this? i get this from a forum locally in Malaysia, it seems authenthic but i m not sure..thanks.



Authentic.


----------



## gnrn_026

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for sharing. Please post the seller name so other members will be warned.



i think in magnums, last september.. they had their promo.. if u buy an LC worth $100 and up, there will be a free pouchette (worth$52)..


----------



## pstee

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 

thank you dear, so happy


----------



## kobee1029

Hi! Im here again... please help me on this... real?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/280751483400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hi! Im here again... please help me on this... real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/280751483400?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks



Authentic.
Listing says used, so you might want to ask for pics of the corners, handles and the zipper head and pull to evaluate condition, but it's real.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Listing says used, so you might want to ask for pics of the corners, handles and the zipper head and pull to evaluate condition, but it's real.



Yes thanks for the tips... we might do meet up so I can see the actual condition of the bag...


----------



## kobee1029

how bout this one? authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180738321744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA for your help!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> how bout this one? authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180738321744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA for your help!!



Not much detail shown (leather, hardware, stamps), but the tag is authentic 
Cabas Art Deco in Mocha


----------



## heaven_belle

hi..can someone help in authenticating this lp? thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> hi..can someone help in authenticating this lp? thanks.



This is fake.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Not much detail shown (leather, hardware, stamps), but the tag is authentic
> Cabas Art Deco in Mocha



 Super thanks!


----------



## neerod

Sorry my googling skills aren't very good. What site do recommend for letter of authenticity for LC?


----------



## cgcom

Hi, please authenticate:


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> Hi, please authenticate:



Please post a clearer and bigger pic of the tag.


----------



## sloosen

Hi everyone, i was wondering if someone could help me spot if this Kate Moss 4 Longchamp bag is real or fake?
It looks real to me... but i am a bit iffy because of the fact it is ebay. I checked the sellers feedback and the person has feedback saying 'thanks, authentic bag! love it' etc. which is encouraging... but i don't want to take a chance.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! xo
P.S. I hope i posted this in the right thread, as the bag is KM 4 LC, so if i have put it in the wrong thread i'm sorry!


----------



## cgcom

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a clearer and bigger pic of the tag.



LP Med SH in Graphite

















http://pic.twitter.com/42Te5OxC

http://pic.twitter.com/mMKgohUv


----------



## cgcom

Hi all  can you authenticate if this seller sells authentic LCs? 

https://www.facebook.com/loveonebag


----------



## kateflute

hi! can some one authenticate this bag for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tag-Aut...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3519725258268911646


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> LP Med SH in Graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pic.twitter.com/42Te5OxC
> 
> http://pic.twitter.com/mMKgohUv



Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> Hi all  can you authenticate if this seller sells authentic LCs?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/loveonebag



^ Which specific item do you want authenticated? 
There are a number of items here...SOME items like most  of the plain pliages, cabas and the patch poney are FAKE..SOME are REAL like the hazelnut planetes and the apache...some do not have tags. 



kateflute said:


> hi! can some one authenticate this bag for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tag-Aut...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3519725258268911646



Hi...this looks off.


----------



## kateflute

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...this looks off.



ahh okay 
what about this one? there is a picture of the tag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910703987&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## tranquilsoul

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knowledgeable can help me authenticate this bag.  Not sure if it's fake or real.  I know nothing about Longchamps.






















Ignore the red in the last pic.  I was just pointing out a flaw.  Anyways, I couldn't find any sort of tags or ID inside the bag.    All I know is this is the 'roseau' style?  

If there's any more pics needed, please let me know, thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kateflute said:


> ahh okay
> what about this one? there is a picture of the tag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910703987&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Real.



tranquilsoul said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knowledgeable can help me authenticate this bag.  Not sure if it's fake or real.  I know nothing about Longchamps.



Looks good.


----------



## billy_elliotph

Longchamp Darshan Pink Wallet
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910910035&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:PH:1123

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

billy_elliotph said:


> Longchamp Darshan Pink Wallet
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910910035&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:PH:1123
> 
> Thank you!



This is fake...imaginative...but fake.


----------



## princezss

Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Pa...H_Handbags&hash=item3cbd310170#ht_1053wt_1189


----------



## kateflute

is this fake? i emailed to ask for pics of the tag but they didnt respond

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-new-Lo...947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e45efeb


----------



## kateflute

and what about this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e45efd3

there is actually a picture of the tag included....if this one isnt real then i wont buy the pink one that they also posted


----------



## rx4dsoul

princezss said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Pa...H_Handbags&hash=item3cbd310170#ht_1053wt_1189



^ The tag is authentic.  
I say tag because pics of other bag details are not clear.



kateflute said:


> is this fake? i emailed to ask for pics of the tag but they didnt respond
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-new-Lo...947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e45efeb



^ This is fake, even without looking at the tag.



kateflute said:


> and what about this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e45efd3
> 
> there is actually a picture of the tag included....if this one isnt real then i wont buy the pink one that they also posted



^ Also fake.


----------



## cgcom

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake, sorry.



Ohhh noooooo!

How about this?


----------



## cgcom

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake, sorry.




May i know how do you guys assess if its authentic or not? bec seller is asking what proves that this is fake (


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> Ohhh noooooo!
> 
> How about this?



This is real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> May i know how do you guys assess if its authentic or not? bec seller is asking what proves that this is fake (



Hardware and tag are off. Other than that we cannot discuss much more, just try to backread.


----------



## billy_elliotph

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake...imaginative...but fake.



Thank you!


----------



## cgcom

rx4dsoul said:


> This is real.



Thanks yay!


----------



## cateplok

hi can you please authenticate, Medium Short Handle Myrtille

thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6256233955/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> hi can you please authenticate, Medium Short Handle Myrtille
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6256233955/in/photostream/



Authentic.


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




wipee! thanks! my first LC


----------



## d_frink9

Can someone authenticate this for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260873466097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9224wt_1610


----------



## rx4dsoul

d_frink9 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260873466097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9224wt_1610



Leather and hardware looks off...do ask for the tag.


----------



## d_frink9

Here are more pictures of the item. Do you still believe it might be fake?


----------



## d_frink9

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather and hardware looks off...do ask for the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

d_frink9 said:


> Here are more pictures of the item. Do you still believe it might be fake?



Yes I think it might be fake. The leather doesn't look good. DO post a pic of the tag so we can check it out.


----------



## shobe

Please authenticate again:
http://i56.tinypic.com/259yh61.jpg
http://i51.tinypic.com/2uhbapz.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/1y7cpe.jpg

Thanks


----------



## luxemininalist

Could someone please help me authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbc3233ea#ht_565wt_1189

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shobe said:


> Please authenticate again:
> http://i56.tinypic.com/259yh61.jpg
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2uhbapz.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/1y7cpe.jpg
> 
> Thanks


^ This is fake.



joslynn said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbc3233ea#ht_565wt_1189
> 
> Thanks!


^ Real.


----------



## shobe

Thanks rx4dSoul. Lots of fakes


----------



## Wahine678

HI please authenticate this Medium Short Handle Le pliage in Palm Green color. Thank you =)






















Sorry for the pictures.. Just used Itouch4..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wahine678 said:


> HI please authenticate this Medium Short Handle Le pliage in Palm Green color. Thank you =)



Please post better images.


----------



## Wahine678

Medium Long Handle - Palm Green

BETTER PICTURES =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wahine678 said:


> Medium Long Handle - Palm Green



Looks good.


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please take a look of this bag. thanks a lot in advace. =)

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/EUC-LONGCHAM...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aafe0ddcd


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please take a look of this bag. thanks a lot in advace. =)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/EUC-LONGCHAM...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aafe0ddcd



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## mimii017

^thanks a lot. the seller even told me that her bag is guaranteed authentic. oh my.


----------



## aprillou

Hello! I hope you can help me out. A friend is selling me her Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Chocolate brown.

From the leather, the buttons, the zipper and even the measurements and the care card hits the right note on the authenticity scale. I'm just not sure about the transparent tag inside.

Here's the photo of the tag:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I hope you can help me authenticate this before I part with my money.


----------



## aprillou

Here are other photos:

Just in case...



























Thanks in advance!





aprillou said:


> Hello! I hope you can help me out. A friend is selling me her Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Chocolate brown.
> 
> From the leather, the buttons, the zipper and even the measurements and the care card hits the right note on the authenticity scale. I'm just not sure about the transparent tag inside.
> 
> Here's the photo of the tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this before I part with my money.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aprillou said:


> Here are other photos:
> 
> Just in case...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is fake....wrong codes, substandard hardware and even the leather is off. Sorry.


----------



## aprillou

Awww! That's too bad. It really looked like the real thing when I looked it up online based on the guides on the buttons, the zipper, etc. Good thing I followed this nagging feeling about the transparent tag and the codes inside.

Thank you so much! You reply very much quicker than Longchamp Customer Service. 

Now, to break it to my friend... 



rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake....wrong codes, substandard hardware and even the leather is off. Sorry.


----------



## luxemininalist

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ This is fake.
> 
> 
> ^ Real.


 

*phew* 

Thanks so much for your help! xx


----------



## moccula

Can somebody authenticate this bag? Thanks  I would also like to know the name of this bag (if it is real). I bought this from a second hand store.


----------



## rx4dsoul

moccula said:


> Can somebody authenticate this bag? Thanks  I would also like to know the name of this bag (if it is real). I bought this from a second hand store.



Looks good but better wait for CHLONGCHAMP to comment, she has much more experience with this kind of item.


----------



## mimika

there are tooooo many fake pilege out there now i duno even know what's real


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and from the Veau Foulonné line. 





moccula said:


> Can somebody authenticate this bag? Thanks  I
> would also like to know the name of this bag (if it is real). I bought this from a second hand store.


----------



## Sell

Hi please authenticate


----------



## Sell

Please authEnticate


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> Please authEnticate



What color is the cosmetic bag supposed to be? Its difficult to tell from one picture to another.please include a better pic of the metal pull.
The le pliage bag is fake.

Please follow proper format next time...
item name:
seller / link to auction / link to photos / or attach photos 

thank you.


----------



## Sell

rx4dsoul said:


> What color is the cosmetic bag supposed to be? Its difficult to tell from one picture to another.please include a better pic of the metal pull.
> The le pliage bag is fake.
> 
> Please follow proper format next time...
> item name:
> seller / link to auction / link to photos / or attach photos
> 
> thank you.




Oh sorry  the cosmetic bag is chocolate

Here


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> Oh sorry  the cosmetic bag is chocolate
> 
> Here



Well...the tag is authentic and matches that of the item...however, I am wondering why the hardware engraving looks grainy and off, that might be due to the picture quality. if it is smooth, with rounded edges and properly symmetrical in real life, then the item should be authentic too.


----------



## Sell

rx4dsoul said:


> Well...the tag is authentic and matches that of the item...however, I am wondering why the hardware engraving looks grainy and off, that might be due to the picture quality. if it is smooth, with rounded edges and properly symmetrical in real life, then the item should be authentic too.



Thanks! 
I bought the cosmetic bag in duty free.. I guess it should be authentic.

Sad for the le pliage bought it from a friend


----------



## Sell

Hi please authenticate

Medium short handle in taupe


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> Hi please authenticate
> 
> Medium short handle in taupe



Real.


----------



## Sell

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



Thanks!


----------



## cateplok

hi please authenticate,

recently purchased a limited ed. eiffel tower in graphite, medium short handle. bought in paris and seller showed me the receipt. just want to make sure 

here's the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_batch=recent_uploads
thank!


----------



## rx4dsoul

cateplok said:


> hi please authenticate,
> 
> recently purchased a limited ed. eiffel tower in graphite, medium short handle. bought in paris and seller showed me the receipt. just want to make sure
> 
> here's the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_batch=recent_uploads
> thank!



your link requires an account with flicker:wondering


----------



## Sell

Hi how about these are this authentic?

Le pliabe Black large long handle


----------



## Sell

Victoire black medium long handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> Victoire black medium long handle



Real.


----------



## Sell

Sell said:


> Hi how about these, are these authentic?
> 
> Le pliabe Black large long handle


 How about this one?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sell said:


> How about this one?



Fake.


----------



## Sell

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.





Thanks!


----------



## mimii017

hi guys im planning to get one le pliage from this seller, she was referred by my friend but i still wanna make sure if the bags are authentic. please take a look of these bags. im planning to get the navy or black tree of life. thanks a lot in advance.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater


----------



## alilouvre

Please authenticate this for me! Thanks so much!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/68982989@N07/6272373551/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68982989@N07/6272370945/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68982989@N07/6272368661/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68982989@N07/6272932052/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68982989@N07/6272403243/in/photostream/


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> your link requires an account with flicker:wondering



hi, can you check again. here's the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6270602623/in/set-72157627830474313/


----------



## alilouvre

Sorry I did not know that flickr was not viewable by those w/o an account.
Here are the pics on photobucket! Thank you!

Please authenticate this for me! Thank you!

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i443/alilouvre/


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> hi guys im planning to get one le pliage from this seller, she was referred by my friend but i still wanna make sure if the bags are authentic. please take a look of these bags. im planning to get the navy or black tree of life. thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater



^ All tree of life here are fake, unfortunately. 



alilouvre said:


> Please authenticate this for me! Thanks so much!



^ Fake. 



cateplok said:


> hi, can you check again. here's the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66577200@N08/6270602623/in/set-72157627830474313/



^ Authentic graphite eiffel.



alilouvre said:


> Please authenticate this for me! Thank you!
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i443/alilouvre/



^ Fake too. Sorry.


----------



## d_frink9

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes I think it might be fake. The leather doesn't look good. DO post a pic of the tag so we can check it out.



Hello again  Here is a picture of the tag


----------



## ironbutterfly

hi,  please check if real.  thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370552881465&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:PH:1123


----------



## rx4dsoul

d_frink9 said:


> Hello again  Here is a picture of the tag



^ Fake. Sorry. 



ironbutterfly said:


> hi,  please check if real.  thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370552881465&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:PH:1123



^Real.


----------



## ironbutterfly

^ thanks much!


----------



## alilouvre

thanks rx4dsoul =) i bought it awhile ago, and the ebay seller said it was definitely authentic. =_= i trusted her and bought it. it's too bad. i guess i will only purchase longchamps directly from the store from now on.


----------



## mimika

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



How can u tell what's real and what's fake? tips? thx


----------



## cateplok

rx4dsoul said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Authentic graphite eiffel.
> 
> 
> 
> (




thanks!
woot woot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimika said:


> How can u tell what's real and what's fake? tips? thx



Hi mimika...please backread on this thread...we have discussed fake "tells" from time to time before.


----------



## pachiejardz

Hi! Kindly authenticate. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270838636607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This one too. 

http://designercentral.multiply.com...d_Edition_Art_Deco_Medium_Short_Handle_-_SOLD


----------



## rx4dsoul

pachiejardz said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270838636607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This one too.
> 
> http://designercentral.multiply.com...d_Edition_Art_Deco_Medium_Short_Handle_-_SOLD



Both authentic.


----------



## pachiejardz

Thanks for the help.  I already bought the art deco and I'm planning to buy the toile de jouy.


----------



## mimii017

its me again, please authenticate this bag..

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Cheap-Authen...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231561501b

thanks a lot and more power!


----------



## d_frink9

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> its me again, please authenticate this bag..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Cheap-Authen...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231561501b
> 
> thanks a lot and more power!



Tag?


----------



## kobee1029

Hello people!  Im here again, please help me authenticate this bag...Bilberry Cabas...TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hello people!  Im here again, please help me authenticate this bag...Bilberry Cabas...TIA



Authentic.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yehey!  Thanks so much


----------



## Bordelle

Hi There kindly authenticate the following:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa86bd5e
Thanks!


----------



## Bordelle

And this please:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...Large-Tote-Shopper-Bag-in-Taupe-/260875331994
Does it look like praline or is it really taupe? Hard to tell...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bordelle said:


> Hi There kindly authenticate the following:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aa86bd5e
> Thanks!


^ please ask for a picture of the plastic tag inside 



Bordelle said:


> And this please:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...Large-Tote-Shopper-Bag-in-Taupe-/260875331994
> Does it look like praline or is it really taupe? Hard to tell...



^Fake.


----------



## d_frink9

What about the tags makes the bag fake?


----------



## kobee1029

Im here again.... please authenticate this GWC Lilac Cabas


----------



## rx4dsoul

d_frink9 said:


> What about the tags makes the bag fake?



Sometimes the codes are wrong, sometimes the print will be wrong.
But even without the tags, there will be other tells...like poor quality of the leather, hardware, etc.

We posted a more detailed guide before but it was removed by the mods.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Im here again.... please authenticate this GWC Lilac Cabas



Real.


----------



## iamphoebe

hi please authenticate this bag for auction. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3743424323913298140


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



Thanks so much again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamphoebe said:


> hi please authenticate this bag for auction. thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3743424323913298140



This is a fake victoire.


----------



## iamphoebe

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a fake victoire.



thanks rx!  confirmed my hunch! lotsa fakes out there!


----------



## rx4dsoul

my0708 said:


> yes im guite not satisfied with the zipperpull



Hi my0708...I think these are already old posts you are commenting on.


----------



## prettylee1908

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250913184360&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

let me know...thanks


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I haven't paid yet.  
I'm trying to compare it to my white one I bought in Nice, France, but I'm not too familiar with this brand. Any help would be appreciate! Thanks! =) 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220877782190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

prettylee1908 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250913184360&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> let me know...thanks


^ Hi...you posted in the wrong thread...please do a search under CL. 



Pinkcaviar said:


> I haven't paid yet.
> I'm trying to compare it to my white one I bought in Nice, France, but I'm not too familiar with this brand. Any help would be appreciate! Thanks! =)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/220877782190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



^This is fake , sorry.


----------



## tsina

Please authenticate. I bought this from a friend of my friend. Should be Medium Long handle. But I think they made a mistake and gave me a small long handle. Still, please authenticate. I will have them replace it though. Thanks!!

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0638.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0635.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0634.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0633.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0632.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0631.jpg

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p153/iamtsina/IMG_0630.jpg


----------



## ICYFRICK

hi please authenticate..thanks







http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=securedownload-1.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=securedownload.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=tn-1.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=photo2-1.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=photo3.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=photo.jpg

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=securedownload-2.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

tsina said:


> Please authenticate. I bought this from a friend of my friend. Should be Medium Long handle. But I think they made a mistake and gave me a small long handle. Still, please authenticate. I will have them replace it though. Thanks!!



This is fake , sorry .

For reference though, there are only two sizes for the long handle plain le pliage...a smaller shopping size (10x10 0r 10x14 which they sometimes call med LH or small LH) and a larger shopping size. The short handles have more  sizes...type S, type M, type L and xL (travel sizes).


----------



## rx4dsoul

ICYFRICK said:


> hi please authenticate..thanks
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?action=view&current=securedownload-2.jpg



Links wont oPen


----------



## ICYFRICK

sorry,here it is again..hope this will work..ty
lm med tote orange beige & lp abrie white lh

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## rx4dsoul

ICYFRICK said:


> sorry,here it is again..hope this will work..ty
> lm med tote orange beige & lp abrie white lh
> 
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i395/icyfrick/?albumview=slideshow



Real LM 
Real WHite arbre


----------



## ICYFRICK

rx4dsoul said:


> Real LM
> Real WHite arbre


 

awww..thanks a bunch!!


----------



## tsina

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake , sorry .
> 
> For reference though, there are only two sizes for the long handle plain le pliage...a smaller shopping size (10x10 0r 10x14 which they sometimes call med LH or small LH) and a larger shopping size. The short handles have more  sizes...type S, type M, type L and xL (travel sizes).



I confirmed that it's a Medium LH. Is it fake because of the size? Or fake in general?  I thought that it's a small LH because it looks small.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tsina said:


> I confirmed that it's a Medium LH. Is it fake because of the size? Or fake in general?  I thought that it's a small LH because it looks small.



Fake, And its not because of the size.


----------



## tsina

^ Aw. Sadness.  May I know why? Should have been my first LC.


----------



## verine0529

please help me authenticate this longchamp (s.s tree of life)
the seller refuse to let me have more pics.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93331811.72018.146038862082012&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

verine0529 said:


> please help me authenticate this longchamp (s.s tree of life)
> the seller refuse to let me have more pics.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93331811.72018.146038862082012&type=3&theater



Sorry...you have to post the necessary pics...


----------



## rx4dsoul

tsina said:


> ^ Aw. Sadness.  May I know why? Should have been my first LC.



Same reasons as the other fakes posted here. Just try backreading a bit.


----------



## verine0529

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry...you have to post the necessary pics...


well, I have decided not to buy from this seller,
how about these 2?
Longchamp LM Small/Short white
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9836(1).jpg
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9841(1).jpg
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9815(1).jpg

Longchamp LM small/short Steel
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208571(1).jpg
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208572(4).jpg
http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208569(5).jpg

all pics are from:http://mymilanmilan.com.my/product_info.php?products_id=2863


----------



## rx4dsoul

verine0529 said:


> well, I have decided not to buy from this seller,
> how about these 2?
> Longchamp LM Small/Short white
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9836(1).jpg
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9841(1).jpg
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/IMG_9815(1).jpg
> 
> Longchamp LM small/short Steel
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208571(1).jpg
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208572(4).jpg
> http://mymilanmilan.com.my/milan/userfiles/DSC208569(5).jpg
> 
> all pics are from:http://mymilanmilan.com.my/product_info.php?products_id=2863



Authentic.


----------



## verine0529

Thank you very much


----------



## catty_2803

Hi,

Are you able to authenticate this item for me? I wasn't sure of the format - couldn't find it but from memory below is what i remember!

Item Name: Authentic LONGCHAMP LEATHER TRAVEL BAG MADE IN FRANCE USED
Item Number: 220866177524
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220866177524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: fashiontraveller

TIA!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




catty_2803 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you able to authenticate this item for me? I wasn't sure of the format - couldn't find it but from memory below is what i remember!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic LONGCHAMP LEATHER TRAVEL BAG MADE IN FRANCE USED
> Item Number: 220866177524
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220866177524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller: fashiontraveller
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Rain22

hi,

Can you help me authenticate this longchamp?

Many thanks!


----------



## Rain22

Rain22 said:


> hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this longchamp?
> 
> Many thanks!



The colour of the longchamp is bilberry, kindly authenticate, thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rain22 said:


> The colour of the longchamp is bilberry, kindly authenticate, thanks!



Pls post a pic of the tag inside the bag.


----------



## Rain22

hi rx4dsoul,

the bag is sealed, hence i can't see the tag inside, can the white and yellow stickers prove that it is authentic? i am hoping to authenticate it before i confirm my purchase, thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rain22 said:


> hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> the bag is sealed, hence i can't see the tag inside, can the white and yellow stickers prove that it is authentic? i am hoping to authenticate it before i confirm my purchase, thanks!



Sorry we can't...the actual tag needs to be presented...its a plus though that the stickers are there but that isnt enough because some
Fakes have copied sticker coding too.


----------



## strea

Please help me authenticate these 4 bags
1. Bilberry
2. Peacok
3. Pink
4. Taupe

Each of these are bought from different places.

https://picasaweb.google.com/104001...authkey=Gv1sRgCNLw1szIiLyQnwE&feat=directlink

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

strea said:


> Please help me authenticate these 4 bags
> 1. Bilberry
> 2. Peacok
> 3. Pink
> 4. Taupe
> 
> Each of these are bought from different places.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104001...authkey=Gv1sRgCNLw1szIiLyQnwE&feat=directlink
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Bilberry and taupe are both authentic. The peacok and pink are both fake.


----------



## strea

rx4dsoul said:


> Bilberry and taupe are both authentic. The peacok and pink are both fake.



Thank you very much 
Kind of unfortunate that the peacok and pink are fakes.


----------



## deminah

Hi, please authenticate:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....278896815484027.70306.170345533005823&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....278896815484027.70306.170345533005823&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

deminah said:


> Hi, please authenticate:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....278896815484027.70306.170345533005823&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....278896815484027.70306.170345533005823&type=3



PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.

Post the link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. 
Please do not promote sellers.

TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## deminah

rx4dsoul said:


> PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> Please follow format.
> 
> Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> 
> Post the link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real.
> Please do not promote sellers.
> 
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


oh sorry for that, will request for more photos. Thank you!


----------



## AKI12

Hi this LC bag caught my eye, I've backread some posts and this site seem to be selling authentic LC's (tho still traumatized from my last purchase from another seller...I might give this online seller a try) please check if this is authentic: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...ctoire_Large_lh_in_Powder_Pink_P8600_ON_HAND# 
Longchamp Victoire Large lh in Powder Pink


----------



## rx4dsoul

AKI12 said:


> Hi this LC bag caught my eye, I've backread some posts and this site seem to be selling authentic LC's (tho still traumatized from my last purchase from another seller...I might give this online seller a try) please check if this is authentic: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...ctoire_Large_lh_in_Powder_Pink_P8600_ON_HAND#
> Longchamp Victoire Large lh in Powder Pink



It's real.


----------



## minttt

Hello ladies,

Could someone please authenticate this longchamp planete large, long handle (black)? This is my first time purchasing a longchamp tote so I have no idea how to tell its authenticity. Seller claimed that the bag is authentic and the tote was purchased from Europe. The bag seems authentic to me, it has a nice leather smell, stitching looks good etc. However, I notice that there is this scratch mark on the leather and some dark markings on the tote. I'm very concerned and am worried that the bag is a fake. If the bag is indeed authentic, can anyone explain why is the leather scratched and why there are dark markings on the bag? 

Here are the photos, do let me know if you need anymore photos. Thanks in advance!

Scratched mark on the leather:
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/IMG_3386.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/IMG_3387.jpg

Creases on the handle:
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/IMG_3419.jpg

Dark markings on the body of the bag (circled in red). It's quite difficult to capture these dark markings with my camera, but these markings do look quite obvious in real life if you look carefully. 
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/IMG_3415.jpg
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/IMG_3409-1.jpg

More photos are available at this link:
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/lovegoodx/longchamp planetes/


----------



## rx4dsoul

minttt said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this longchamp planete large, long handle (black)? This is my first time purchasing a longchamp tote so I have no idea how to tell its authenticity. Seller claimed that the bag is authentic and the tote was purchased from Europe. The bag seems authentic to me, it has a nice leather smell, stitching looks good etc. However, I notice that there is this scratch mark on the leather and some dark markings on the tote. I'm very concerned and am worried that the bag is a fake. If the bag is indeed authentic, can anyone explain why is the leather scratched and why there are dark markings on the bag?



It is authentic.
Handles can have creases at the base probably from being folded over during storage. As for the marks and scratches on other areas, these are something best taken up with your seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sierra Auction said:


> There is an auction on November 12th with New Louis Vuitton Handbags.  Check it out http://******/Lotsofpurses



Hi there...this thread is for Longchamp authentication issues only.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Please take a look? Thanks in advance! =) 

Name: Longchamp 'Metallic Equestrian Grid - Medium' Tote
Pictures:
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver1.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver2.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver3.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pinkcaviar said:


> Please take a look? Thanks in advance! =)
> 
> Name: Longchamp 'Metallic Equestrian Grid - Medium' Tote
> Pictures:
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver.jpg
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver1.jpg
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver2.jpg
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/LongChampSilver3.jpg



LM Metal , Medium Long Handle in Steel - Authentic


----------



## llx

Hi, can help me see if it is authentic? Thank you! ))
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/39095668/T2ZUlEXnVaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/39095668/T2N.xEXixaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/39095668/T2NUtEXktaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/39095668/T2mEtEXlhaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/39095668/T2SEpEXmdaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg


----------



## minttt

rx4dsoul said:


> It is authentic.
> Handles can have creases at the base probably from being folded over during storage. As for the marks and scratches on other areas, these are something best taken up with your seller.



Thanks so much! I'm so relived to hear that it is authentic. I was so worried that it will turn out to be a fake as I have already paid up. 

I have checked with the seller and apparently the scratches may happen during shipment. With regards to the marks, seller claims that it is common for planetes to have such marks. I went to a longchamp boutique and the sales lady also told me the same thing. She also tried using a leather cream to help wipe off the scratches on the leather but to no avail. The seller offers to do a replacement but she cannot guarantee that replacement bag will be free of marks. I have decided to keep the bag then.


----------



## rx4dsoul

llx said:


> Hi, can help me see if it is authentic? Thank you! ))
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/39095668/T2ZUlEXnVaXXXXXXXX_!!39095668.jpg



Authentic Victoire Canvas tote, Med SH in watermelon red..authentic.


----------



## llx

To rx4dsoul:\
Thank you ))
I was considering this one for quite some time.


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies, 
my very first time here.. hoping anyone can help me with the authenticity of this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-R...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fe3cd016


----------



## rx4dsoul

anika01 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> my very first time here.. hoping anyone can help me with the authenticity of this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-R...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fe3cd016



Looks good.


----------



## sissypretty

hi everyone. just want to ask if the print on the white tag inside longchamp bags like the LM can be removed easily or can get faded for some time. TIA.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's possible, but please post a picture if you are not sure.



sissypretty said:


> hi everyone. just want to ask if the print on the white tag inside longchamp bags like the LM can be removed easily or can get faded for some time. TIA.


----------



## anika01

hi! thanks very much for your help! 
do you know what the name/color of this bag? or when it came out? thanks very much!!!! 




rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

anika01 said:


> hi! thanks very much for your help!
> do you know what the name/color of this bag? or when it came out? thanks very much!!!!



It looks like a tote from the Veau Foulonne line...pliage-shaped leather handbags.
CHLONGCHAMP can correct me if I missed the mark.


----------



## hicaru05

hi! i would like to ask for some help in authenticating this longchamp le pliage coin purse. thanks in advance! 

http://photobucket.com/longchampcoinpurse


----------



## rx4dsoul

hicaru05 said:


> hi! i would like to ask for some help in authenticating this longchamp le pliage coin purse. thanks in advance!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/longchampcoinpurse



Sorry, this purse is fake.


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, please authenticate this bag for me.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-auth-bl...tDomain_211&hash=item19ca7b24c7#ht_500wt_1156

thanks in advance! More power!


----------



## hicaru05

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, this purse is fake.



oh really?  which part is it...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi guys, please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-auth-bl...tDomain_211&hash=item19ca7b24c7#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thanks in advance! More power!


^ This is a fake Arbre...the tag is a replica...sorry.



hicaru05 said:


> oh really?  which part is it...


^ ...the usual....substandard leather and hardware, fake tag....


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ This is a fake Arbre...the tag is a replica...sorry.
> 
> thank you.


----------



## hicaru05

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ ...the usual....substandard leather and hardware, fake tag....



:cry: is it okay to post my email here to know more of the details? my PM feature is not yet enabled here...


----------



## rx4dsoul

hicaru05 said:


> :cry: is it okay to post my email here to know more of the details? my PM feature is not yet enabled here...



It's okay..no need...like I said, those are the main issues of your item. Fake leather and tag, substandard hardware. You can try looking at the authentic items on this thread to see what I mean. Did you pay or buy it already? I'm sorry ...maybe you can return it or ask for a refund? Good luck.


----------



## hicaru05

rx4dsoul said:


> It's okay..no need...like I said, those are the main issues of your item. Fake leather and tag, substandard hardware. You can try looking at the authentic items on this thread to see what I mean. Did you pay or buy it already? I'm sorry ...maybe you can return it or ask for a refund? Good luck.



thanks! it was just a gift but the person who bought it was told that it's authentic. thank you for your help!


----------



## hicaru05

hi again ladies! i would like to know if this is a legitimate longchamp seller, i've searched the thread to check if it was already asked before. thanks again in advance! 

http://www.ebay.ph/sch/krishna_bout...&_odkw=&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-Auth-LO...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c1ff33d1a


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

Have any one here purchased from luxurioz.com?

http://www.luxurioz.com/

Please share you experience. Do they sell authentic good?

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hicaru05 said:


> hi again ladies! i would like to know if this is a legitimate longchamp seller, i've searched the thread to check if it was already asked before. thanks again in advance!



Hi...some sellers might mix authentic and fake items...that said, we usually just try to determine if a particular item of a certain seller is real or not and not write-off the seller as "not legitimate".
( how can you sleep at night though knowing it is hit or miss, right? so personally I would avoid those kind of sellers ...)

With regards to this certain seller's items, it is difficult to say because the tags are not shown...but certain items here could be fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> Have any one here purchased from luxurioz.com?
> 
> http://www.luxurioz.com/
> 
> Please share you experience. Do they sell authentic good?
> 
> TIA!



Hi! I haven't  tried purchasing any LCs or any other brand from this site, and I don't recall anyone having had an item from this authenticated..
It's difficult to tell though if the items are real...they don't show the tags...


----------



## XCCX

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I haven't tried purchasing any LCs or any other brand from this site, and I don't recall anyone having had an item from this authenticated..
> It's difficult to tell though if the items are real...they don't show the tags...


 
Thank you for your reply.

I did ask for tags for one of their bags and they sent me the photo. Is a style code tag with a code that refers to a real code in the original company a good sign?
I called the boutiques and asked about that style and they confirmed that they have it just in different colors (could the color thy're selling on luxurioz be from old seasons or limited ed item?).

Your input is really appreciated, thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xactreality said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I did ask for tags for one of their bags and they sent me the photo. Is a style code tag with a code that refers to a real code in the original company a good sign?
> I called the boutiques and asked about that style and they confirmed that they have it just in different colors (could the color thy're selling on luxurioz be from old seasons or limited ed item?).
> 
> Your input is really appreciated, thanks again!



The Darshan Pink and Yellow that I see on the site are from the Spring/Summer 2011 line.

I would advise though to post photos of the tags here because most of the replicas have already copied the codes.


----------



## cicalilly

Please, auth me this Legende by Longchamp. I think that it is auth!
http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-Sac-Ba...0928358124?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a6c7ee2ec
via: ebay.it
seller: fracama87


----------



## longlong

Hello everyone, I'm newbie here. 
Please authenticate few longchamp for me, I got them from various sources.  

This is my first longchamp le pliage, small short handle brown, got it 9 months ago from a bag forum.


----------



## longlong

My second le pliage bilberry size "shopping" long handle, 1 of my favourite bag. Got it from a blogger 6 months ago. Very heavy duty. Been carrying her all over the place. please authenticate this longchamp also for me.


----------



## longlong

My 3rd longchamp bag for travelling purpose. Don't know the source. Got it as a present from a friend. My concern is the handle is too hard and noticed there's a small tubing inside the handle:weird:.  Anyone have a LC travelling bag with tubing?


----------



## longlong

the 4th LC pink darshan long handle, bought from a forum recently. At first they sent me with a fake 1 with wrong code. (which they claimed it was a rejected stock due to the wrong code) They replaced me with this which I verified as authentic at a local longchamp outlet. Just want a second opinion before I carrying around.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> the 4th LC pink darshan long handle, bought from a forum recently. At first they sent me with a fake 1 with wrong code. (which they claimed it was a rejected stock due to the wrong code) They replaced me with this which I verified as authentic at a local longchamp outlet. Just want a second opinion before I carrying around.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



I'm sorry but all these items you posted are not authentic, leather and hardware not good, tags are also replicas. 
Also, handles dont have tubes in them....


----------



## yangski

Please help authenticate this...thanks.

Item name: LM Nylon Medium Handbag Rosalie
Item number : 230699338465
Seller Id: evane1973
Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/New-Longcham...Domain_211&hash=item35b6c08ae1#ht_2356wt_1135


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but all these items you posted are not authentic, leather and hardware not good, tags are also replicas.
> Also, handles dont have tubes in them....



OMG... i'm so sad
i got strong feeling that the travelling bag and darshan were fake. But the brown and bilberry le pliage I brought to the longchamp boutique here in Singapore the staff said were authentic, that's why i used them till today, the replica nowadays really .... all the forum seler can't be trusted!


----------



## yangski

Also, help me authenticate this one...thanks.

Item name: LM Nylon Large Handbag Rosalie
Item number : 180751845581
Seller Id: the.fashion.diva
Link :http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO...581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a15a648

add'l pix: 
http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp Nylon Large LH Rosalie/


----------



## dolcespressivo

Please! 


































Thank you.


----------



## rjd

Hi, everyone! I'm new here and I just bought my very first longchamp bag from a friend who's an online seller. I compared this to a longchamp from states which is authentic and I think it's far from what I just bought. Help me authenticate this please. I've waited long and hard to be able to buy my own bag and I want to make sure my money is really worth it. 

Thank you so much in advance!

Curry medium Long handle 
Link: http://noweegobz.multiply.com/photos/album/162/longchamp


----------



## rx4dsoul

yangski said:


> Please help authenticate this...thanks.
> 
> Item name: LM Nylon Medium Handbag Rosalie
> Item number : 230699338465
> Seller Id: evane1973
> Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/New-Longcham...Domain_211&hash=item35b6c08ae1#ht_2356wt_1135



This item and the nylon rosalie from fdiva are both authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is real . 


dolcespressivo said:


> Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rjd said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new here and I just bought my very first longchamp bag from a friend who's an online seller. I compared this to a longchamp from states which is authentic and I think it's far from what I just bought. Help me authenticate this please. I've waited long and hard to be able to buy my own bag and I want to make sure my money is really worth it.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Curry medium Long handle
> Link: http://noweegobz.multiply.com/photos/album/162/longchamp



Unfortunately, your suspicion is correct, this is a fake.


----------



## rjd

rx4dsoul said:


> Unfortunately, your suspicion is correct, this is a fake.




My heart just broke. :s

But thanks a lot! Good thing it's guaranteed money back. Guess I have to save even more to buy an authentic one in Rustans. Merry Christmas!


----------



## stellarali

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230696837612?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_3561wt_985

please tell me if it's real =]


----------



## rx4dsoul

stellarali said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230696837612?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_3561wt_985
> 
> please tell me if it's real =]



Hi. You will need to post a pic of the tag inside for confirmation. At first glance though the item looks off.


----------



## yangski

rx4dsoul said:


> This item and the nylon rosalie from fdiva are both authentic.




thanks so much....


----------



## longlong

Hi, I guess this most probably not authentic but is longchamp come out with this design before?

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13105870550&


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please check if this bag is authentic, the seller sells a lot of Longchamps.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.169660633115592.42674.100002149696889&type=1

thanks in advance. =)


----------



## cone2010

nice


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please check if this bag is authentic, the seller sells a lot of Longchamps.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.169660633115592.42674.100002149696889&type=1
> 
> thanks in advance. =)



There are so many items here...which one in particular are you interested in?
The plain black le pliage that the link opens to directly is most likely to be fake...as is most other plain le pliages I have seen so far. You need to ask for the tags .
The praline shown with a tag is definitely fake, as is the navy and white arbre de  vie.
I saw a Colonel and an Apache that are authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Hi, I guess this most probably not authentic but is longchamp come out with this design before?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13105870550&



Have never seen this design before (CH or other more senior members might know for sure) , but if you can post a copy of the tag we can verify authenticity.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> There are so many items here...which one in particular are you interested in?
> The plain black le pliage that the link opens to directly is most likely to be fake...as is most other plain le pliages I have seen so far. You need to ask for the tags .
> The praline shown with a tag is definitely fake, as is the navy and white arbre de  vie.
> I saw a Colonel and an Apache that are authentic.



yup im interested with the plain black le pliage  unfortunately another fake again  its really hard to notice which is authentic and not. thanks a lot and more power!


----------



## anika01

hi ladies! 
i just got this longchamp 4x4 in the mail.. i won this in an auction in ebay, and the seller has really great feedback.. it seems like the seller's items are mostly returns from department stores.. 

but nonetheless, would like to confirm the authenticity...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yup, this one is real. 


anika01 said:


> hi ladies!
> i just got this longchamp 4x4 in the mail.. i won this in an auction in ebay, and the seller has really great feedback.. it seems like the seller's items are mostly returns from department stores..
> 
> but nonetheless, would like to confirm the authenticity...


----------



## anika01

Yey!!! 
Thanks rx4!!  you've always been a great help! 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yup, this one is real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

anika01 said:


> Yey!!!
> Thanks rx4!!  you've always been a great help!



ANytime


----------



## anika01

By the way rx, do u happen to kbow what seasob this bag is from? Or what d exact color is?  
Thanks in advance! 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> ANytime


----------



## rx4dsoul

anika01 said:


> By the way rx, do u happen to kbow what seasob this bag is from? Or what d exact color is?
> Thanks in advance!



I am not sure what the color is called but from the product code it looks recent, ...fairly certain from spring/summer 2011.
It's a fine purchase....


----------



## JesseC

Usually you can tell by the price if it is real or not.


----------



## Helpless Diva

salearea said:


> this longchamp bag does not have any printing on the leather flap (as is model, etc.). any thoughts?


I think this is a fake one


----------



## rx4dsoul

Helpless Diva said:


> I think this is a fake one



Hi there...I think you just commented on an already old post.
Also, We usually ask the member for copies of the tag and other details before commenting, unless we have a fair amount of certainty.

Anyway, LC did release some items like this a few years back. This one looks good but the pics are tiny and tag isnt shown so that verdict wouldnt be final.


----------



## marui_cat

please authenticate 
BLACK LE PLIAGE 
MEDIUM LONG HANDLE







THANK YOU


----------



## marui_cat

deleted


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> please authenticate
> BLACK LE PLIAGE
> MEDIUM LONG HANDLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU



The tag is a replica MARUI...


----------



## mrsquintanar

good evening everyone. a newbie here in purseblog.com.

 i just want your help in authenticating this Longchamp LM medium longhandle (BLACK).

here is the link:
http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...gchamp_LM_Black_Med_Long_Handle_P5900_On_Hand

tia and God bless..


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsquintanar said:


> good evening everyone. a newbie here in purseblog.com.
> 
> i just want your help in authenticating this Longchamp LM medium longhandle (BLACK).
> 
> here is the link:
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...gchamp_LM_Black_Med_Long_Handle_P5900_On_Hand
> 
> tia and God bless..



Authentic.


----------



## slacker56789

hi there,

please help to authenticate this bag(le pliage black)!thank you!


----------



## slacker56789

hi there,

another one(victoire black).thanks a million!


----------



## mrsquintanar

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



*thank you so much for your time and God bless you..*


----------



## rx4dsoul

slacker56789 said:


> hi there,
> 
> please help to authenticate this bag(le pliage black)!thank you!


^It's real. 


slacker56789 said:


> hi there,
> 
> another one(victoire black).thanks a million!


^ also real. 


mrsquintanar said:


> *thank you so much for your time and God bless you..*


Welcome


----------



## marui_cat

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is a replica MARUI...




oh! Thanks rx4dsoul.
Just want to ask, is the Le Pliage Medium short handle has the same size with Large Long handle?
or medium short handle same as medium long handle? thanks


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi guys,

please check these for me..

*NEW Authentic Longchamp Pliage Statue of Liberty Taupe Cabas Bag*Item: 190596509994
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190596509994
Seller: mrsjglc2002

*NEW Longchamp Pliage Great Wall Burgundy MADE IN LAND OF EIFFEL *Item: 190589870228
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190589870228
Seller: mrsjglc2002

I make the format easier for you similar other thread forum 

TIA heaps


----------



## CrazyLV

marui_cat said:


> oh! Thanks rx4dsoul.
> Just want to ask, is the Le Pliage Medium short handle has the same size with Large Long handle?
> or medium short handle same as medium long handle? thanks


 

Nope, the handles straps has two different length of short and long on all Le Pliage bags line
if you have petit shoulder that can fit short handles
so about body bag it has varies size from tiny (for coin purse that doesn't have handle strap), small, medium, large and extra large, even duffle bag!

just wait rx4dsoul to answer you in more explanation


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, please check this Le Pliage Cabas bag for me. thanks a lot. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...tDomain_211&hash=item27c03e854b#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> oh! Thanks rx4dsoul.
> Just want to ask, is the Le Pliage Medium short handle has the same size with Large Long handle?
> or medium short handle same as medium long handle? thanks



Yes, the Les pliage medium short handle (Type M) and large long handle (larger sized "shopping" with long handles) are about the same size.
These are both bigger than the smaller "shopping" tote with long handles which most have come to know as simply Medium long handle.
Basically then, medium long handle < medium short handle = large long handle.

or

Standard Les Pliage
Short Handles
Type S
Type M
Type L (travelling size already)

Long Handles
Smaller "shopping" - commonly know as small or medium long handle
Larger "shopping" - commonly known as large long handle

Planetes
-Small short handle (same size as small sh les pliage)
-Medium short handle and Medium long handle, both same size (about the same size as the smaller "shopping"le pliage/medium LH le pliage)
-Large long handle (about the same as the larger "shopping" lp/large lh LP)


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> please check these for me..
> 
> *NEW Authentic Longchamp Pliage Statue of Liberty Taupe Cabas Bag*Item: 190596509994
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190596509994
> Seller: mrsjglc2002
> 
> *NEW Longchamp Pliage Great Wall Burgundy MADE IN LAND OF EIFFEL *Item: 190589870228
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190589870228
> Seller: mrsjglc2002
> 
> I make the format easier for you similar other thread forum
> 
> TIA heaps



Hi! The GWC Burgundy/Grape is authentic 
Can't say for certain about the SOL though, the tag isn't shown and can't see the leather close up.


----------



## longlong

Hi, please authenticate this 2 bags for a friend of mine.
Source: blog
Item longchamp long handle victoire black fall winter edition  
i got a very bad feeling that this is a replica since there is no inner pocket inside but the seller told my friend this is a new edition without inner pocket.


----------



## longlong

another 1:
item: patch pony medium long handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Hi, please authenticate this 2 bags for a friend of mine.
> Source: blog
> Item longchamp long handle victoire black fall winter edition
> i got a very bad feeling that this is a replica since there is no inner pocket inside but the seller told my friend this is a new edition without inner pocket.



Both the victoire and the patch are fakes .


----------



## camille.ad

I wish I'd seen this site before purchasing my bags! 

Anyway kindly authenticate these, some of these I've bidded on and the Arbre de Vie I've actually bought already. Crossing my fingers.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=320791258854.html#ht_4989wt_1139

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250929734869?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_1944wt_929

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300620333481?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7373wt_905

Many thanks! I really hope those are authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> I wish I'd seen this site before purchasing my bags!
> 
> Anyway kindly authenticate these, some of these I've bidded on and the Arbre de Vie I've actually bought already. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=320791258854.html#ht_4989wt_1139
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/250929734869?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_1944wt_929
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300620333481?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7373wt_905
> 
> Many thanks! I really hope those are authentic.



Black and arbre, definitely fake.....
Darshan, most likely fake, pending photo of the tag...
Sorry.


----------



## camille.ad

rx4dsoul said:


> Black and arbre, definitely fake.....
> Darshan, most likely fake, pending photo of the tag...
> Sorry.



Dang!  How can you tell based on photos alone? I hope I master the art of authenticating as well!


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> Dang!  How can you tell based on photos alone? I hope I master the art of authenticating as well!



black fake tag
darshan poor leather markings and the tag hanging on that (LONGCHAMP) is not the tag that real Lcs carry
arbre imitation leather


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> Both the victoire and the patch are fakes .



oh dear, so sorry for my friend, thanks anyway
btw, how to tell the pony is fake?


----------



## camille.ad

rx4dsoul said:


> black fake tag
> darshan poor leather markings and the tag hanging on that (LONGCHAMP) is not the tag that real Lcs carry
> arbre imitation leather



Thank you so much. 

How about this? 

*Medium LH Rosalie Pink Les Pliage*
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140625914969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1977wt_1139


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> oh dear, so sorry for my friend, thanks anyway
> btw, how to tell the pony is fake?



The leather is substandard and the tag is fake...


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> How about this?
> 
> *Medium LH Rosalie Pink Les Pliage*
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140625914969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1977wt_1139



I dont see any tag posted but the leather is imitation...


----------



## camille.ad

Here are some pictures I took of the bag, it just arrived today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> Here are some pictures I took of the bag, it just arrived today.



This is a replica/fake , unfortunately.
Susbstandard leather, hardware looks off, the print looks off, and definitely a replica tag.
Sorry.


----------



## camille.ad

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a replica/fake , unfortunately.
> Sorry.



So sad.  Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> So sad.  Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.



No problem, I hope you get a refund...


----------



## camille.ad

rx4dsoul said:


> No problem, I hope you get a refund...



Can you please also check this? It's my mother's.


----------



## rx4dsoul

camille.ad said:


> Can you please also check this? It's my mother's.



also a fake..


----------



## camille.ad

rx4dsoul said:


> also a fake..



Thanks!


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> Originally Posted by longlong
> Hi, I guess this most probably not authentic but is longchamp come out with this design before?
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13105870550&
> 
> 
> Have never seen this design before (CH or other more senior members might know for sure) , but if you can post a copy of the tag we can verify authenticity.



hi, seller refused to post the tag number, by judging the leather and hardware only can tell whether is fake? i luv the design but can't stand with another fake 1 again....


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> hi, seller refused to post the tag number, by judging the leather and hardware only can tell whether is fake? i luv the design but can't stand with another fake 1 again....



That is certainly a warning sign...if a seller refuses to post a photo of the tag( but not always)...there are plenty other people you can buy from if you want peace of mind.
Anyway, the photos are not that good in the first place that's why I cant scrutinize the leather...


----------



## stellarali

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. You will need to post a pic of the tag inside for confirmation. At first glance though the item looks off.



















thank you so much for taking the time to help! :]


----------



## rx4dsoul

stellarali said:


> thank you so much for taking the time to help! :]



It IS fake. Sorry


----------



## stellarali

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS fake. Sorry



Can you please tell me what about the tag makes it fake? I'm so sad to hear it though =[


----------



## rx4dsoul

stellarali said:


> Can you please tell me what about the tag makes it fake? I'm so sad to hear it though =[



Wrong fonts and wrong number placements ....
Please take time to backread and look through other authentic and fake items.


----------



## fate_1309

Hi ladies! could you check this one out for me? Tia! 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## budoy

is this authentic? http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138872492885352.22760.100002878078517&type=1


----------



## hicaru05

hi! i would like to know if longchamp recently released a special edition victoire with a patent handle, flap and logo sizes large long handle / large short handle only?

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

fate_1309 said:


> Hi ladies! could you check this one out for me? Tia!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater



The bronze looks good. The metallics are authentic....the arbres are fake....


----------



## rx4dsoul

budoy said:


> is this authentic? http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138872492885352.22760.100002878078517&type=1



Link won't open.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hicaru05 said:


> hi! i would like to know if longchamp recently released a special edition victoire with a patent handle, flap and logo sizes large long handle / large short handle only?
> 
> thanks!



far as I know, no victoires were issued this season...
Most Victoire leather are smooth like those on the planetes and metallic ranges.
Its kinda hard to tell what "kind" of victoire you mean though without a photo...


----------



## fate_1309

rx4dsoul said:


> The bronze looks good. The metallics are authentic....the arbres are fake....





Thank's so much! This helps a lot


----------



## budoy

what do you think of this one,please need your opinion  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138872492885352.22760.100002878078517&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

budoy said:


> what do you think of this one,please need your opinion  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138872492885352.22760.100002878078517&type=1



Link won't open.
Please make sue links open to facilitate assistance. THanks...


----------



## googlerpurse

Please authenticate these Le Pliage bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

googlerpurse said:


> Please authenticate these Le Pliage bags



Which one do you want authenticated?
There are so many items here , 99% do not have photos of the tags shown...
- only 2 items have tags, one is real and one is fake.


----------



## Rain22

hi dear,

can you authenticate this longchamp medium size bilberry for me? many thanks!
pls let me know if i need to take more pics. ty.

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff509/Rain2210/longchamp%20bilberry/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rain22 said:


> hi dear,
> 
> can you authenticate this longchamp medium size bilberry for me? many thanks!
> pls let me know if i need to take more pics. ty.
> 
> http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff509/Rain2210/longchamp%20bilberry/



Authentic.


----------



## Rain22

dear rx4dsoul, thanks! i was worried that it may be fake as i thought the writings on the tag is abit light and it does not come with care card.

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rain22 said:


> dear rx4dsoul, thanks! i was worried that it may be fake as i thought the writings on the tag is abit light and it does not come with care card.
> 
> thanks!



Marks may fade with time and that's perfectly normal too...


----------



## staydivine

The easiest way to tell if the leather is natural or fake is to smell it,real leather has a very particular smell and if it s faux it would smell "plasticky"


----------



## hicaru05

rx4dsoul said:


> far as I know, no victoires were issued this season...
> Most Victoire leather are smooth like those on the planetes and metallic ranges.
> Its kinda hard to tell what "kind" of victoire you mean though without a photo...



Hi! Here is the link of the Victoire that I was pertaining to 

http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...e_-_OPEN_for_pre-order_arriving_end-November#


----------



## swissformula

hi,

kindly authenticate this large long handle in navy.

thanks.


----------



## swissformula

sorry.

here is the link:

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i458/swiss201/

thanks.


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please authenticate this bag for me.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...tDomain_211&hash=item27c071866c#ht_500wt_1156

thanks a lot in advance. More power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hicaru05 said:


> Hi! Here is the link of the Victoire that I was pertaining to
> 
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/pho...e_-_OPEN_for_pre-order_arriving_end-November#



I see what you mean...its possible. especially if the seller took these photos inside an official outlet..after all we can't always keep track of all the special editions that LC releases.
That being said though, just because a seller posted authentic bags for pre-order doesn't necessarily mean that what you get is a real item.
Authentication will always depend on the photos of the actual item itself on hand.
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> sorry.
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i458/swiss201/
> 
> thanks.


I'm sorry but this one is fake...leather is very poor and the tag is wrong.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO...tDomain_211&hash=item27c071866c#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thanks a lot in advance. More power!


Tag on the black is authentic.
( I say tag because I can't see the leather and hardware properly. )


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but this one is fake...leather is very poor and the tag is wrong.



what must be the tag then? and what must be the leather?


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> what must be the tag then? and what must be the leather?



Please backread.


----------



## hicaru05

rx4dsoul said:


> I see what you mean...its possible. especially if the seller took these photos inside an official outlet..after all we can't always keep track of all the special editions that LC releases.
> That being said though, just because a seller posted authentic bags for pre-order doesn't necessarily mean that what you get is a real item.
> Authentication will always depend on the photos of the actual item itself on hand.
> Good luck with your purchase.



cool! thanks


----------



## mommygtm

Hi! This looks real but I'm not sure about the tag, looks too clean and my other long champs that were store bought does not have tags as clean as this but seller claims it 100% authentic.

EBAY LONGCHAMP TREE OF LIFE

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommygtm said:


> Hi! This looks real but I'm not sure about the tag, looks too clean and my other long champs that were store bought does not have tags as clean as this but seller claims it 100% authentic.
> 
> EBAY LONGCHAMP TREE OF LIFE
> 
> Thanks!



You are right though, the tag/bag is fake...


----------



## imrsg3

Hi!

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ywords=authentic+longchamp+bags&featureType=1

Please help me to authenticate this LC. 

thanks you so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

imrsg3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ywords=authentic+longchamp+bags&featureType=1
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this LC.
> 
> thanks you so much!!!



PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

Post the name/item description/specific item FIRST ( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.

Post the link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos , CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. 
Please do not promote sellers.

TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## imrsg3

Noted! Sorry. ill look for more pics. thank you.


----------



## imrsg3

Hi! I am sorry awhile ago. I'm a newbie. 
I really want to buy LC but lately alot of fakes all over the inet and stores.
Can you pleasehelp me to authenticate.

here are the pictures. I think this is LC lepliage LOng handle Medium.

thanks!








 - whole bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

imrsg3 said:


> Hi! I am sorry awhile ago. I'm a newbie.
> I really want to buy LC but lately alot of fakes all over the inet and stores.
> Can you pleasehelp me to authenticate.
> 
> here are the pictures. I think this is LC lepliage LOng handle Medium.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - whole bag.



That's okay, we were all newbies once.
Unfortunately though, this one is fake...sorry....
-leather looks funny even without a close-up
-wrong fonts on the tag


----------



## imrsg3

Aaaw! Thank you! good thing i discovered this website / forum! thanks you so mucccch!


----------



## rx4dsoul

imrsg3 said:


> Aaaw! Thank you! good thing i discovered this website / forum! thanks you so mucccch!



No problem...
hope you get a refund.


----------



## imrsg3

Hi,

Favor please,
Another set of LC. 
please authenticate. 







 - ZIPPER 











 - TAG






 - WHOLE BAG


----------



## rx4dsoul

imrsg3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Favor please,
> Another set of LC.
> please authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ZIPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WHOLE BAG



Also fake...for the same reasons...


----------



## imrsg3

Im DONE.haha i will not look for more longchamp online. I'll just wait for christmas to get it from the LC store. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mommygtm

Thanks! I knew it. 
So it means the fonts really have to be consistent, no matter where it's made right?

So this one, despite the first 2 lines that the fonts seem right, the font of the numbers are still off:

ANOTHER TAG SAMPLE


----------



## maddie1978

Cousin just bought this online, pls authenticate..she got too excited and was an impulse buy..
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250930273124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommygtm said:


> Thanks! I knew it.
> So it means the fonts really have to be consistent, no matter where it's made right?
> 
> So this one, despite the first 2 lines that the fonts seem right, the font of the numbers are still off:
> 
> ANOTHER TAG SAMPLE



 this is another fake tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie1978 said:


> Cousin just bought this online, pls authenticate..she got too excited and was an impulse buy..
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250930273124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Longchamp LM Nylon Type M Short Handle in Paper
Authentic.


----------



## maddie1978

Thanks very much, she is quite pleased with the new purchase.


----------



## mimii017

Please check if these bags are authentic. thanks much.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BN-W-CC...tDomain_211&hash=item3a6cd4dcb4#ht_1784wt_929

and

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VI...tDomain_211&hash=item2316b5529d#ht_500wt_1156

More power! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Please check if these bags are authentic. thanks much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BN-W-CC...tDomain_211&hash=item3a6cd4dcb4#ht_1784wt_929
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VI...tDomain_211&hash=item2316b5529d#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> More power! =)


^ Fake le pliage...replica leather and hardware, fake tag...
^^Authentic victoire.


----------



## musheewee

black le pliage large long handle
http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2643.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2641.jpg

chocolate petals medium short handle

http:/http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2638.jpg


http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2640.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

These are all fakes...


musheewee said:


> black le pliage large long handle
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2643.jpg
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2641.jpg
> 
> chocolate petals medium short handle
> 
> http:/http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2638.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n529/musheewee/?action=view&current=IMG_2640.jpg


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Fake le pliage...replica leather and hardware, fake tag...
> ^^Authentic victoire.



thanks a lot.


----------



## verine0529

can you please help me authenticate this le pliage and reason why?
Thanks in advance.













small/short handle rosalie


----------



## rx4dsoul

verine0529 said:


> can you please help me authenticate this le pliage and reason why?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small/short handle rosalie



This is fake...
The zipper material is different, the hardware is very substandard and the tag is of course fake with the wrong fonts on it.


----------



## sungit

please authenticate this patch poney..my sister won this in ebay but there's no pic of the tag..i told her not to pay until it's authenticated..pic of the tag to follow. Thanks

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300624682563?ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:PH:1120#ht_7261wt_902


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> please authenticate this patch poney..my sister won this in ebay but there's no pic of the tag..i told her not to pay until it's authenticated..pic of the tag to follow. Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300624682563?ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:PH:1120#ht_7261wt_902



Most likely fake ...Because of the leather but
 you should still post a pic of the tag.


----------



## sungit

thanks rx4dsoul..she cancelled na the seller refused to send pics of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> thanks rx4dsoul..she cancelled na the seller refused to send pics of the tag



Glad to help ...


----------



## verine0529

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake...
> The zipper material is different, the hardware is very substandard and the tag is of course fake with the wrong fonts on it.


OMG this is mine get from preorder seller this year around Feb or March
I have argument with the seller then she still insisted this is authentic and refuse to refund me!

Many buyers bought this bag from the seller, shocked!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Standard Longchamp Le Pliage Price List at some outlets and duty-free shops (Plain le pliages only) for Reference
Plain Cabas $89
Small $95
Med SH/Type M $115
Med LH/Small Shopping $129
Large LH/Large Shopping $149

Prices may differ slightly and I do mean only slightly...so if someone is selling brand new ones in bulk quantities at prices way below these...watch out.

note: I am not a seller.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag on the black is authentic.
> ( I say tag because I can't see the leather and hardware properly. )



Hi please check again this bag, I've posted pics of the leather and zipper (sent by the seller) Im hoping that its authentic. 

its a black Le Pliage, medium short handle.

thanks much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi please check again this bag, I've posted pics of the leather and zipper (sent by the seller) Im hoping that its authentic.
> 
> its a black Le Pliage, medium short handle.
> 
> thanks much.



It's good.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> It's good.



yey!!! thanks a lot.


----------



## mommygtm

I'll never buy LCs outside the store again unless they are a really trusted seller. Some really do mix high quality fakes with real ones. 

It really is important to check the tag at all times.

The fonts should be consistent in size and there's a certain font that LCs use, no matter which country the bag is made from.


----------



## sakura13

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96600050.29245.134469619957431&type=3&theater

hi guys, need help to authenticate this long champ please... thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96600050.29245.134469619957431&type=3&theater
> 
> hi guys, need help to authenticate this long champ please... thanks in advance!



Fake.
(already submitted for authentication prior by another member)


----------



## sakura13

Thank you do much rx4dsoul! Such a great help!!


----------



## sakura13

hi again!! 

please authenticate the bags being sell on this site.. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=1

thanks a lot!


----------



## princezss

authentic? thank you in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123#ht_1230wt_1189


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> hi again!!
> 
> please authenticate the bags being sell on this site..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=1
> 
> thanks a lot!



*SELLER: BAGS R US on Facebook*
Patch Poney and Arbres - Fakes
LM Metals - Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

princezss said:


> authentic? thank you in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123#ht_1230wt_1189



Please ask for a close-up of the metal pull and zipper head as well as a pic of the tag inside.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96600050.29245.134469619957431&type=3&theater
> 
> hi guys, need help to authenticate this long champ please... thanks in advance!


*SELLER: Buymethisbuymethat on Facebook*
Le pliages : Fakes



sungit said:


> please authenticate this patch poney..my sister won this in ebay but there's no pic of the tag..i told her not to pay until it's authenticated..pic of the tag to follow. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300624682563?ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:PH:1120#ht_7261wt_902



*SELLER: YAYENDIJ on ebay.ph*
Patch Poney : Fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

*PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :*

*Please follow format.*

*name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*name of the seller:*
*link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :* CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG.* *If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item* here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

*Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.*
Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi pls authenticate this.  

Longchamp le pliage Medium short handle
Authentic_express
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...tDomain_211&hash=item3cbec07553#ht_5427wt_902


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

This one also, please authenticate. Thankyou.

http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/61/AUTH._LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_MEDIUM_LONGHANDLE


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Hi pls authenticate this.
> 
> *Longchamp le pliage Medium short handle
> Seller: Authentic_express*
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...tDomain_211&hash=item3cbec07553#ht_5427wt_902


Most likely fake...leather looks off
You should ask for a photo of the tag...



Sotwilight_fan said:


> This one also, please authenticate. Thankyou.
> 
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/61/AUTH._LONGCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE_MEDIUM_LONGHANDLE


These are mostly stock photos.
Do ask for better photos ( and please see REMINDERS posted above )


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Most likely fake...leather looks off
> You should ask for a photo of the tag...
> 
> 
> These are mostly stock photos.
> Do ask for better photos ( and please see REMINDERS posted above )



Thank you! By the way I bought a bag from a certain pinkstar_chi07. A longhandle large treeof life.iwill be posting it soon.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

HI there! Follow up of my previous post. ^^^^

please authenticate this longchamp of mine (tree of life large long handle). I bought it at ebay. im hoping that this is authentic.

http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww169/sotwilight_fan/

i included every details needed. pls authenticate as soon as you read this. thank you very much! If this is authentic i am planning to resell the le pliages of pinkstar_chi07.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> HI there! Follow up of my previous post. ^^^^
> 
> please authenticate this longchamp of mine (tree of life large long handle). I bought it at ebay. im hoping that this is authentic.
> 
> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww169/sotwilight_fan/
> 
> i included every details needed. pls authenticate as soon as you read this. thank you very much! If this is authentic i am planning to resell the le pliages of pinkstar_chi07.



Pics are too small...

PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

name/item description/specific item FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
name of the seller:
link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *CLEAR PHOTOS *of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Pics are too small...
> 
> PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> Please follow format.
> 
> name/item description/specific item FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> name of the seller:
> link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *CLEAR PHOTOS *of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


 
 ill upload again.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

im resizing the pics. im frustrated now. pls wait for my upload. =(


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> pics again.



I'm sorry but again, these  really are way too small. Please try to upload larger pics so we can scrutinize details....
just upload larger photos to your photobucket account and re-post the link here.
Please also recheck if you have successfully uploaded better images to facilitate authentication.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but again, these really are way too small. Please try to upload larger pics so we can scrutinize details....
> just upload larger photos to your photobucket account and re-post the link here.
> Please also recheck if you have successfully uploaded better images to facilitate authentication.


 
sis can i just send the pics to your email? but im still trying to upload pics.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

[img=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5303/26112011436.th.jpg]
[img=http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7804/26112011434.th.jpg]
[img=http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/672/26112011432.th.jpg]
[img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2588/26112011431.th.jpg]
[img=http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3425/26112011430.th.jpg]
[img=http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/824/26112011426.th.jpg]
[img=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6228/26112011421.th.jpg]
[img=http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5195/26112011414.th.jpg]
[img=http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2659/26112011413.th.jpg]
[img=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9691/26112011412.th.jpg]
[img=http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5555/26112011411.th.jpg]
[img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8480/49837644.th.jpg]
[img=http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5096/26112011440.th.jpg]
[img=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/651/26112011437.th.jpg]


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sotwilight_fan said:


> [img=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5303/26112011436.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7804/26112011434.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/672/26112011432.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2588/26112011431.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3425/26112011430.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/824/26112011426.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6228/26112011421.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5195/26112011414.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2659/26112011413.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9691/26112011412.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5555/26112011411.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8480/49837644.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5096/26112011440.th.jpg]
> [img=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/651/26112011437.th.jpg]


 
small again =( ill repeat it


----------



## Sotwilight_fan




----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sotwilight_fan said:


>


 
pls wait for the other pics, im still uploading them. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


>



I hope you can upload more pics like this.
Anyway, the leather doesn't look good so it's a fake alert.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> pls wait for the other pics, im still uploading them. thanks



We need just one photo more to confirm - a clear and large pic of the tag....


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

oops wait again


----------



## blu3leaf14

hi, i have brought a longchamp les pliages from ebay and i recieved a white color care card with green lettering. I would like to know if this is the typical format for old care card? because the newer cards are green.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

small pic again.. oh my.. just a moment ms rx..


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/26112011440.jpg/ thats the larger pic of the tag. just click the zoom..


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

[img=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6228/26112011421.th.jpg]
 thats the zipper


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/26112011440.jpg/ thats the larger pic of the tag. just click the zoom..



This is a fake arbre...
Poor leather and fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

blu3leaf14 said:


> hi, i have brought a longchamp les pliages from ebay and i recieved a white color care card with green lettering. I would like to know if this is the typical format for old care card? because the newer cards are green.



Hi...this is my first encounter of a tag in this format too...although I do have some items from a few yrs back they didn't have this tag...
So maybe the more senior authenticator *CHLONGCHAMP* can comment.
Sorry I can't be of more help....


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a fake arbre...
> Poor leather and fake tag. Sorry.



Hi! Thanks! Ill have a full refund for this. Im planning to resell authentic lcs not fake ones! Ill search for cheaper but authentic bags. Thanks sis!


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, please check if this bag is authentic

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...tDomain_211&hash=item5890f62909#ht_667wt_1140

thanks a lot. More power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi guys, please check if this bag is authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...tDomain_211&hash=item5890f62909#ht_667wt_1140
> 
> thanks a lot. More power!



*Seller : *justmeandmybaby on ebay.ph
Item : Med LH Planetes in Black*

Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :*
> 
> *Please follow format.*
> 
> *name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *name of the seller:*
> *link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :* CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG.* *If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item* here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> *Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.*
> Authentication should be done on the main thread, not through PMs.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi! Pls authenticate again!

name: Longchamp darshan medium open tote
Seller: powerretail
http://powerretail.multiply.com/pro...ing_Tote_in_Pink_for_P4200_inclusive_shipping


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

This one also

Longchamp le pliage mediumwith longhandle curry
Powerretail
http://powerretail.multiply.com/pro...ium_tote_with_long_handles_in_Curry_for_P3500


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Last but not thecleast this one also 
medium longhandle mandarin
Depys
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...75302.43702.154349874655876&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## princezss

rx4dsoul said:


> Please ask for a close-up of the metal pull and zipper head as well as a pic of the tag inside.



Here is the original link and the pics of the close ups

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123#ht_1230wt_1189


----------



## rx4dsoul

princezss said:


> Here is the original link and the pics of the close ups
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123#ht_1230wt_1189


Item Planetes Black
Seller: ocotillobarbie at ebay.ca
Yes it's authentic


----------



## princezss

rx4dsoul said:


> Item Planetes Black
> Seller: ocotillobarbie at ebay.ca
> Yes it's authentic



Thanks so much rx4dsoul! and sorry I forgot to put the item name in Ill remember next time!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Hi! Pls authenticate again!
> 
> name: Longchamp darshan medium open tote
> Seller: powerretail
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/pro...ing_Tote_in_Pink_for_P4200_inclusive_shipping





Sotwilight_fan said:


> This one also
> 
> Longchamp le pliage mediumwith longhandle curry
> Powerretail
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/pro...ium_tote_with_long_handles_in_Curry_for_P3500



All fakes


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Last but not thecleast this one also
> medium longhandle mandarin
> Depys
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...75302.43702.154349874655876&type=1&permPage=1



Most of these are fakes...
But you really should include pics of the tag before posting items, or ask the seller for them before posting items here.(PLS READ REMINDERS these are all stated there ). It will make everything quicker.
Also, if you are planning to buy items maybe you should take a look at the current price list for les pliages a few pages back. 
Remember there are no overruns and "factory-priced" lcs.
You can Only buy authentic ones from LC outlets, authorized stores, longchamp.com and from some honest resellers - which seem to be so scarce nowadays.
Thank you and :back2topic:


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Standard Longchamp Le Pliage Price List at some outlets and duty-free shops (Plain le pliages only) for Reference
> Plain Cabas $89
> Small $95
> Med SH/Type M $115
> Med LH/Small Shopping $129
> Large LH/Large Shopping $149
> 
> Prices may differ slightly and I do mean only slightly...so if someone is selling brand new ones in bulk quantities at prices way below these...watch out.
> 
> note: I am not a seller.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Most of these are fakes...
> But you really should include pics of the tag before posting items, or ask the seller for them before posting items here.(PLS READ REMINDERS these are all stated there ). It will make everything quicker.
> Also, if you are planning to buy items maybe you should take a look at the current price list for les pliages a few pages back.
> Remember there are no overruns and "factory-priced" lcs.
> You can Only buy authentic ones from LC outlets, authorized stores, longchamp.com and from some honest resellers - which seem to be so scarce nowadays.
> Thank you and :back2topic:



Im really sad because all of these sellers are saying that their items are authentic.  theyre even powesellers if you may notice.  like isaid on my previous post, i want to resell but i dont know now


----------



## bluelittletulip

dear experts, can you please authenticate this..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0574176

thank you


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi ms rx! A friend of mine recommended this

Large long handle in rouge red
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67728.19426.100002878078517&type=3&permPage=1

Pls authenticate thanks!


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

This also

Llh mandarin
[wait


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Pls authenticate also!
Llh mandarin
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5241/1322381751496.jpg



http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1026/1322382024796.jpg

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9640/1322382236069.jpg
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/1123/1322382077314.jpg

Thanks ms rx! Those are clear pictures by the way!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Hi ms rx! A friend of mine recommended this
> 
> Large long handle in rouge red
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67728.19426.100002878078517&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> Pls authenticate thanks!



Seller : loveonebag on Facebook
Item: les pliage rouge 

Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Pls authenticate also!
> Llh mandarin
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5241/1322381751496.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1026/1322382024796.jpg
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9640/1322382236069.jpg
> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/1123/1322382077314.jpg
> 
> Thanks ms rx! Those are clear pictures by the way!



Seller: not spEcified
Item: les pliage orange 

Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bluelittletulip said:


> dear experts, can you please authenticate this..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c0574176
> 
> thank you



Please post a photo of the tag.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Pls authenticate. Ithink this will be my. First lc after buying and returning 5 fake lcs from 5 different powersellers in ebay

Lc le pliage msh orange
Seller:everything longchamp
http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...range_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand#photo=12


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Pls authenticate. Ithink this will be my. First lc after buying and returning 5 fake lcs from 5 different powersellers in ebay
> 
> Lc le pliage msh orange
> Seller:everything longchamp
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...range_Med_Short_Handle_P4900_ON_Hand#photo=12



Authentic


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


 Finally!!!


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much for your help ms rx!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Thank you very much for your help ms rx!



Glad to help


----------



## k2boutique

Lilia said:


> Hello,
> I bought an "authentic" Longchamp bag on eBay and just received it today.  I don't know how to verify the authenticity of this bag.  The leather doesn't seem like real leather but I know the leather Longchamp uses can be very smooth.  There is a small spot on the bottom of the bag that looks like a vinyl puckering.  (pictured)  The inside does not have a leather label at all.  How can I tell?
> 
> I know many bags on eBay are fake but I didn't think a fake Longchamp was possible.   Thanks for any advice.


I saw your post about the "feel" of the bag.  I think that how a bag feels is extremely important and that if you think that the way the bag feels is "cheap" then you are probably right.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Longchamp Cabas in loden
http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...ngchamp_Cabas_in_Loden_P3800_ON_HAND#photo=12

Is this also authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Longchamp Cabas in loden
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...ngchamp_Cabas_in_Loden_P3800_ON_HAND#photo=12
> 
> Is this also authentic?



Yes, this is also authentic.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, this is also authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## sakura13

rx4dsoul said:


> *SELLER: BAGS R US on Facebook*
> Patch Poney and Arbres - Fakes
> LM Metals - Authentic


 

so tricky! thanks for your help, can you please authenticate these as well..
https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&type=1

thanks again..


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> so tricky! thanks for your help, can you please authenticate these as well..
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.166232366746245.26352.100000784474228&type=1
> 
> thanks again..



*Seller: Bags R Us on Facebook
Items: Plain les pliages *on the above link

*All FAKE*...
leather and hardware are substandard.


----------



## sakura13

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Seller: Bags R Us on Facebook
> Items: Plain les pliages on the above link
> 
> All FAKE...
> leather and hardware are substandard.



Omg thanks for your help!


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, please check if this is authentic,

Seller: babyque001
Item: LONGCHAMP Arbre de Vie Large LH Tote France - NAVY

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Ar...tDomain_211&hash=item3f10a08437#ht_988wt_1140

thanks a lot and more power! :tpfrox:


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Pls authenticate ms rx, thanks.

Large long handle praline


http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1006/1322481127689.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4104/1322481304132.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi guys, please check if this is authentic,
> 
> Seller: babyque001
> Item: LONGCHAMP Arbre de Vie Large LH Tote France - NAVY
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Ar...tDomain_211&hash=item3f10a08437#ht_988wt_1140
> 
> thanks a lot and more power! :tpfrox:



*Seller: babyque001 on ebay.ph
Item: Navy Arbre

FAKE.*


Sotwilight_fan said:


> Pls authenticate ms rx, thanks.
> 
> Large long handle praline
> 
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1006/1322481127689.jpg
> 
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4104/1322481304132.jpg



*No seller specified.
Item: Praline Les Pliage*

*FAKE.*


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> *Seller: babyque001 on ebay.ph
> Item: Navy Arbre
> 
> FAKE.*
> 
> 
> *No seller specified.
> Item: Praline Les Pliage*
> 
> *FAKE.*



Tnx sis!


----------



## sakura13

http://longchampmetro.multiply.com/photos/album/6/longchamp_le_pliage#

hi there, please help to authenticate these bags.. thanks so much!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> http://longchampmetro.multiply.com/photos/album/6/longchamp_le_pliage#
> 
> hi there, please help to authenticate these bags.. thanks so much!!



*Seller : Longchamp Metro on Multiply
Item/s: Plain Les Pliage/s 

FAKES.*


----------



## sakura13

rx4dsoul said:


> *Seller : Longchamp Metro on Multiply
> Item/s: Plain Les Pliage/s
> 
> FAKES.*




thanks again!...


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sis rx pls authenticate also

Item: les pliages large long handle
Seller: not specified

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2097/1322504348031.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Sis rx pls authenticate also
> 
> Item: les pliages large long handle
> Seller: not specified
> 
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2097/1322504348031.jpg



Thank you for taking time to follow format.

Unfortunately, this is a fake tag...sorry.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for taking time to follow format.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is a fake tag...sorry.



Thanks sis, now im learning how to post in format.


----------



## Jeanette0221

hi there kindly authenticate this bag for me! appreciate your help =)

Description: LP llh Taupe

http://jeanette0221.multiply.com/photos/album/39/Longchamp#

thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jeanette0221 said:


> hi there kindly authenticate this bag for me! appreciate your help =)
> 
> Description: LP llh Taupe
> 
> http://jeanette0221.multiply.com/photos/album/39/Longchamp#
> 
> thank you



*No seller specified.

Fake.*


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sis plsauthenticate

Item: longchamp patch poney
Seller: not specified
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7900/1322618994393.jpg
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7479/1322619079373.jpg


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sis pls authenticate

Item: large long handle graphite

Seller : not specified
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8598/1322619510585.jpg


----------



## marui_cat

I just found this online shop
is her longchamp authentic?

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.288488434529662.72378.149878328390674&type=1

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Sis plsauthenticate
> 
> Item: longchamp patch poney
> Seller: not specified
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7900/1322618994393.jpg
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7479/1322619079373.jpg


Fake. 



Sotwilight_fan said:


> Sis pls authenticate
> 
> Item: large long handle graphite
> 
> Seller : not specified
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8598/1322619510585.jpg


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

marui_cat said:


> I just found this online shop
> is her longchamp authentic?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.288488434529662.72378.149878328390674&type=1
> 
> thanks



*Seller: fashionski on facebook
Items: Les Pliages*

Items on the album are authentic.
(However if the merchant is selling these in bulk, Please have authenticity rechecked upon receipt of item because some items here are old issue colors/colors no longer in production.)
Also, please follow proper format next time
Seller:
Item:
Link:


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> Fake.



Okay thankyou!


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sis is this authentic?

Item: tree of life medium long handle
Seller: patmaescents
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/1246/1322635321123.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Sis is this authentic?
> 
> *Item: tree of life medium long handle
> Seller: patmaescents*
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/1246/1322635321123.jpg



Fake.


----------



## swissformula

hi,

i just want to know if Petals has the large long handle or just medium long handle.

thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> hi,
> 
> i just want to know if Petals has the large long handle or just medium long handle.
> 
> thanks in advance.



Longchamp Petals 
Type "S" with Short Handles
Large Shopping with Long Handles
Type "M" with Short Handles
Navy and White


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> Longchamp Petals
> Type "S" with Short Handles
> Large Shopping with Long Handles
> Type "M" with Short Handles
> Navy and White



just to clarify, large shopping with long handles is the one with this dimension 12¼x12x7½ inch , right?


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> just to clarify, large shopping with long handles is the one with this dimension 12¼x12x7½ inch , right?



Standard Les Pliages
Long-handled totes only come in two sizes
small Shopping (commonly called medium LH) and large Shopping (commonly called large LH).

Short-handled totes have more variety
type "S" - commonly called small SH
type "M" -commonly called medium SH
type "L"-travelling
type "XL"-travelling


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> Standard Les Pliages
> Long-handled totes only come in two sizes
> small Shopping (commonly called medium LH) and large Shopping (commonly called large LH).
> 
> Short-handled totes have more variety
> type "S" - commonly called small SH
> type "M" -commonly called medium SH
> type "L"-travelling
> type "XL"-travelling


thanks a lot. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> thanks a lot. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Sis is this authentic

Item: med short handle ocean
Seller: not spec
http://thefashionbook.multiply.com/...GCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE-_MEDIUM_SHORT_HANDLE#photo=5


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Sis is this authentic
> 
> Item: med short handle ocean
> Seller: not spec
> http://thefashionbook.multiply.com/...GCHAMP_LE_PLIAGE-_MEDIUM_SHORT_HANDLE#photo=5



Seller: fashionbook at Multiply
Item: Les pliage ocean
Fake.


----------



## Jeanette0221

rx4dsoul said:


> *No seller specified.
> 
> Fake.*



hi sorry now ko lang nakita. hmm talaga it's fake? but i showed it to rustan's shangri la they said it's authentic im not sure lang pano nila nasabi.


----------



## swissformula

Please Authenticate

Item: Longchamp Le pliage and other LE
Seller: MJ Collection

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1471616426958.63972.1130047651&type=3

thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> Please Authenticate
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le pliage and other LE
> Seller: MJ Collection
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1471616426958.63972.1130047651&type=3
> 
> thanks in advance.



There are quite a number of items here, not much detail shown per item...
but I can tell you that among those that show the tags, *most are fake* (like the arbre)...I also saw one item with an authentic tag...the victoire.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jeanette0221 said:


> hi sorry now ko lang nakita. hmm talaga it's fake? but i showed it to rustan's shangri la they said it's authentic im not sure lang pano nila nasabi.



The leather is obviously fake. The hardware is substandard. And the tag with its wrong fonts is definitely a replica.

By the way, English is the only acceptable language on the forum.


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> There are quite a number of items here, not much detail shown per item...
> but I can tell you that among those that show the tags, *most are fake* (like the arbre)...I also saw one item with an authentic tag...the victoire.


thanks again.

also thought that these are knock-offs.
do authentic ones really have the hang tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> thanks again.
> 
> also thought that these are knock-offs.
> do authentic ones really have the hang tag?



If by hang tag you mean the white tag that says "LONGCHAMP", yes, some do...but not like the ones you most commonly see which only says  Longchamp on the tag.


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> If by hang tag you mean the white tag that says "LONGCHAMP", yes, some do...but not like the ones you most commonly see which only says  Longchamp on the tag.


i see. do the Petals have those white tag also?


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> i see. do the Petals have those white tag also?



The presence of a hang tag is actually not product-dependent...like if you mean  whether the petals should have a tag, or if the arbre should have a tag, or any les pliage for that matter... it would actually be at the discretion of the merchant.
Some large dept stores in the U.S. and sometimes in the U.K. are fond of attaching hangtags to their items - some simply say "Longchamp Paris", others will have their own store barcodes on the tag as well. 
So to answer your question...I guess that would depend on who's selling what.


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> The presence of a hang tag is actually not product-dependent...like if you mean  whether the petals should have a tag, or if the arbre should have a tag, or any les pliage for that matter... it would actually be at the discretion of the merchant.
> Some large dept stores in the U.S. and sometimes in the U.K. are fond of attaching hangtags to their items - some simply say "Longchamp Paris", others will have their own store barcodes on the tag as well.
> So to answer your question...I guess that would depend on who's selling what.


ok, i thought it's product-dependent.


----------



## deminah

Hi pls authenticate:
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260900647490&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Seller: ffmla
Item: LONGCHAMP Great Wall of China Medium Short handle - Red

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

deminah said:


> Hi pls authenticate:
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260900647490&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Seller: ffmla
> Item: LONGCHAMP Great Wall of China Medium Short handle - Red
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.
(But the color, as declared on the tag is grape.)


----------



## deminah

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> (But the color, as declared on the tag is grape.)



Yay!!! Super thanks!


----------



## kasumi168

HI
can someone please authenticate this bag on ebay?

Seller: lashoppingqueenlareine 
Item: White Eiffel Tower Large/Long Handles Le Pliage
Item #: 180752718827
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180752718827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## darissel

Hello!  Please authenticate this one for me..Thanks a lot! 


http://www.tipidsale.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=255447&sid=4fd7855c0edf3bd7d275d399a52b6849


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasumi168 said:


> HI
> can someone please authenticate this bag on ebay?
> 
> Seller: lashoppingqueenlareine
> Item: White Eiffel Tower Large/Long Handles Le Pliage
> Item #: 180752718827
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180752718827?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :*
> 
> *Please follow format.*
> 
> *name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *name of the seller:*
> *link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :* CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG.* *If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item* here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> *Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.*
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





darissel said:


> Hello!  Please authenticate this one for me..Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> http://www.tipidsale.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=255447&sid=4fd7855c0edf3bd7d275d399a52b6849



Hi darissel...please follow format and complete the required details so we can help you out...


----------



## kasumi168

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thanks for your help rs4dsoul!


----------



## catwalkkittys

HI, I posted a new thread day before yesterday needing help authenticating a pair of Chanel Jeans and I haven't had 1 response.  Are there not any authenticators on or anyone interested in helping me at all????  What am I doing wrong?? Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^this is the Longchamp authentication thread...please post under the Chanel forum.


----------



## swissformula

hi,

kindly authenticate this one:

LONGCHAMP GREAT WALL OF CHINA MED SH IN RAISIN

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ONGCHAMP+GREAT+WALL+OF+CHINA+MED+SH+IN+RAISIN


thanks.
link:
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ONGCHAMP+GREAT+WALL+OF+CHINA+MED+SH+IN+RAISIN


----------



## swissformula

hope my thoughts are correct here...


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> hi,
> 
> kindly authenticate this one:
> 
> LONGCHAMP GREAT WALL OF CHINA MED SH IN RAISIN
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ONGCHAMP+GREAT+WALL+OF+CHINA+MED+SH+IN+RAISIN



Seller: Canon cut price on Sulit

Authentic.


----------



## swissformula

and also this one please:

Longchamp Petals Large Long Handle in Navy
Seller: Glitterandice

link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71279239@N07/


thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> and also this one please:
> 
> Longchamp Petals Large Long Handle in Navy
> Seller: Glitterandice
> link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/71279239@N07/
> 
> thanks again



Authentic.
And thank you for following format.


----------



## swissformula

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> And thank you for following format.


thanks rx4dsoul 

will always follow the correct format.


----------



## cgcom

Please authenticate again 

LM Metal MSH in Silver
Seller: doesn't have site


----------



## rx4dsoul

cgcom said:


> Please authenticate again
> 
> LM Metal MSH in Silver
> Seller: doesn't have site


Authentic.


----------



## princezss

Longchamp "bambou"? in black
Seller: napat75
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17074011473...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_527wt_1189

I wasnt sure to ask for additional photos yet because they speak a different language, and I didnt know if this model came with a tag or anything. Thank you so much!


----------



## cgcom

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thankssss so much


----------



## helpmeburberry

I think it is fine.


----------



## ruiz

Just got this off eBay, Please help me authenticate this 

 Item: Longchamp Le Pilage shopping tote large in fuchsia, long handle
  Seller: coffe*gal

couldn't insert pictures, guess because I never posted before :wondering

http://tinypic.com/r/9fy2o1/5
http://tinypic.com/r/1j3io2/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2hs8cb8/5
http://tinypic.com/r/erxtno/5
http://tinypic.com/r/epjic8/5
http://tinypic.com/r/ajnki9/5

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pearl1313

I just bought a large Le Pliage long handle shopper in a grape color at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. My first! Please help authenticate it: 





















Thanks in advance!


----------



## kfkc

Hi!

Can anyone please kindly authenticate the Longchamp Large Victoire Planetes Long Handleat this link and also the pictures here. thanks!

http://www.longchamp-sales.net/longchamp-victoire-planetes-c-51.html


----------



## flabbymel

le pliage bilberry / purple long handle large tote (should be authentic right?)


----------



## princezss

princezss said:


> Longchamp "bambou"? in black
> Seller: napat75
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17074011473...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_527wt_1189
> 
> I wasnt sure to ask for additional photos yet because they speak a different language, and I didnt know if this model came with a tag or anything. Thank you so much!



Nevermind, no need to authenticate it I didnt bother to bid!


----------



## nishitak

Has anyone heard of mybaghabits? They are a website selling Longchamp bags. I am eyeing these ones:

http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/pho...td_Ed_Charles_Anastase_BALLET_SHOES_-_FW_2009

and 

http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/photos/album/66/SOLD_OUT_-_Limited_Ed._LM_NYLON_-_Medium_SH_Paper

before I even check on pricing, I want to make sure this stuff is authentic. Can anybody help?


----------



## flabbymel

another bag needed to check on...friend bought it from her friend from Europe. 
It's black large tote planetes...there's something not right wit the embossing...i thought all planetes suppose to be modele depose  only?


----------



## flabbymel

flabbymel said:


> another bag needed to check on...friend bought it from her friend from Europe.
> It's black large tote planetes...there's something not right wit the embossing...i thought all planetes suppose to be modele depose  only?



Sorry...forget to add...it's long handle large black planetes


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sorry guys ive been away for some time...ill try to catch up on authentication of your items soon


----------



## rx4dsoul

Seller: not specified
Item : balck pPlanetes

 Fake


flabbymel said:


> another bag needed to check on...friend bought it from her friend from Europe.
> It's black large tote planetes...there's something not right wit the embossing...i thought all planetes suppose to be modele depose  only?


----------



## rx4dsoul

ni****ak said:


> http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/pho...td_Ed_Charles_Anastase_BALLET_SHOES_-_FW_2009
> 
> http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/photos/album/66/SOLD_OUT_-_Limited_Ed._LM_NYLON_-_Medium_SH_Paper
> 
> before I even check on pricing, I want to make sure this stuff is authentic. Can anybody help?



both are Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

flabbymel said:


> le pliage bilberry / purple long handle large tote (should be authentic right?



no seller specified
Item : Les pliage in Bilberry 

Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kfkc said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone please kindly authenticate the Longchamp Large Victoire Planetes Long Handleat this link and also the pictures here. thanks!
> 
> http://www.longchamp-sales.net/longchamp-victoire-planetes-c-51.html



No seller specified.
Item : Victoire

Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pearl1313 said:


> I just bought a large Le Pliage long handle shopper in a grape color at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. My first! Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance!



pls post pic of the whole front of the bag showing the flap and pocket 
and especially the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

ruiz said:


> Just got this off eBay, Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pilage shopping tote large in fuchsia, long handle
> Seller: coffe*gal



This is fake


----------



## pearl1313

rx4dsoul said:


> pls post pic of the whole front of the bag showing the flap and pocket
> and especially the tag



I did post the tag pic but Tinypic removed it for some reason.  Reposting!





















Thanks!


----------



## misty12

pls authenticate this

longchamp arbre de vie
seller : canon cut price on sulit

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+ARBRE+DE+VIE+-+TREE+OF+LIFE+(MADE+IN+FRANCE)

thanks


----------



## ruiz

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake



omg really, I got it for like $85.... then I need to return it.


----------



## ruiz

Now that I've taken a second look at it, I noticed the handle is like significantly shorter than the real ones.  =(  was too eager to get a pink one. 

Thanks rx4dsoul.


----------



## shynesmc

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


I think the metal pull lock is quite different..hope this helps..


----------



## rx4dsoul

ruiz said:


> Now that I've taken a second look at it, I noticed the handle is like significantly shorter than the real ones.  =(  was too eager to get a pink one.
> 
> Thanks rx4dsoul.



The tells are the poor leather and imitation tag ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

pearl1313 said:


> I did post the tag pic but Tinypic removed it for some reason.  Reposting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Yes its an authentic Les Pliage bilberry  from an authorized US mall


----------



## nishitak

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> both are Authentic



Ooh, thanks. Now to decide which one


----------



## rx4dsoul

misty12 said:


> pls authenticate this
> 
> longchamp arbre de vie
> seller : canon cut price on sulit
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+ARBRE+DE+VIE+-+TREE+OF+LIFE+(MADE+IN+FRANCE)
> 
> thanks



You have to post pics of the tags...


----------



## pearl1313

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes its an authentic Les Pliage bilberry  from an authorized US mall



Yay! I had a feeling it was authentic but since I found it at the Rack, and it's my first Le Pliage bag, I wasn't quite sure. Thanks, rx4dsoul!


----------



## misty12

i'll ask the seller for the tag, will post it asap 

can you please authenticate this

longchamp planetes
seller: myoneand onlynshope

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166688186752045.45123.100002325931681&type=3

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

misty12 said:


> i'll ask the seller for the tag, will post it asap
> 
> can you please authenticate this
> 
> longchamp planetes
> seller: myoneand onlynshope
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.166688186752045.45123.100002325931681&type=3
> 
> thanks



Authentic Hazelnut, Cinders, and Black planetes


----------



## misty12

thanks rxd4soul


----------



## ruiz

pearl1313 said:


> I just bought a large Le Pliage long handle shopper in a grape color at Nordstrom Rack for a steal. My first! Please help authenticate it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
That's pretty! How much you got it for?
Guess I need to go to the racks too


----------



## baggergirl

Hi, I'm new to this thread.  Kindly authenticate:

Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Graphite
Seller: bigeyescorner
Link/Pictures: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BC-Longchamp...tDomain_211&hash=item2a170912c2#ht_1719wt_932

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggergirl said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread.  Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Graphite
> Seller: bigeyescorner
> Link/Pictures: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BC-Longchamp...tDomain_211&hash=item2a170912c2#ht_1719wt_932
> 
> Thanks!



Leather looks fake from afar...
Please ask for close-ups of the leather and the tag inside....


----------



## baggergirl

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks fake from afar...
> Please ask for close-ups of the leather and the tag inside....



thanks, rx4dsoul!  i've already asked for the photos from the seller, hope she accommodates my request.

i also found another one where the seller took a lot of effort to post photos.  i'm inclined to look more closely when this happens, but i've learned that having more photos doesn't necessarily make the item authentic. 

can you advise if this is authentic:

Item: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Graphite
Seller:  authentic_express
Link/Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb96c85e4#ht_6219wt_902

thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggergirl said:


> can you advise if this is authentic:
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Graphite
> Seller:  authentic_express
> Link/Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...tDomain_211&hash=item3cb96c85e4#ht_6219wt_902
> 
> thanks so much!



This one also looks fake, unfortunately.
Ask for a pic of the tag..


----------



## baggergirl

ok, will do.  oh my goodness, the counterfeiters are really getting good. 



rx4dsoul said:


> This one also looks fake, unfortunately.
> Ask for a pic of the tag..


----------



## denyao

Hi Please authenticate my LC bag, color: praline, size: large, long handle

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662563/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662369/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662055/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504688973/


i just bought it today and felt that it was quite stiff and hard. let me know if its fake or not!
thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

denyao said:


> Hi Please authenticate my LC bag, color: praline, size: large, long handle
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662563/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662369/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504662055/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6504688973/
> 
> 
> i just bought it today and felt that it was quite stiff and hard. let me know if its fake or not!
> thanks!!



Leather is suspicious....
Clearer pic of the tag?


----------



## denyao

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather is suspicious....
> Clearer pic of the tag?


here ya go: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6505194757/

thanks


----------



## swissformula

hi again,

kindly authenticate.

will ask for the tag also soon.

item: le pliage petals in navy
seller: comfortbags
link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...tion+PETALS?referralKeywords=longchamp+petals

thanks again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

denyao said:


> here ya go: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayyao/6505194757/
> 
> thanks



Item: Praline Les Pliage
Seller: none specified

Fake.


----------



## ballet_russe

blu3leaf14 said:


> hi, i have brought a longchamp les pliages from ebay and i recieved a white color care card with green lettering. I would like to know if this is the typical format for old care card? because the newer cards are green.



this is authentic older tag style, from 5 years ago or more


----------



## ballet_russe

longlong said:


> hi, seller refused to post the tag number, by judging the leather and hardware only can tell whether is fake? i luv the design but can't stand with another fake 1 again....


fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

Welcome back ballet_russe!


----------



## rx4dsoul

swissformula said:


> hi again,
> 
> kindly authenticate.
> 
> will ask for the tag also soon.
> 
> item: le pliage petals in navy
> seller: comfortbags
> link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...tion+PETALS?referralKeywords=longchamp+petals
> 
> thanks again.



We will wait for the tag and a closer look at the leather....


----------



## BrokeGlamour

Hi, I purchased a chanel bag through etsy. Just want to make sure it's real.  Please HELP.Thanks

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/66974428


----------



## rx4dsoul

BrokeGlamour said:


> Hi, I purchased a chanel bag through etsy. Just want to make sure it's real.  Please HELP.Thanks
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/66974428



Hi! This is the Longchamp forum...


----------



## denyao

rx4dsoul said:


> Item: Praline Les Pliage
> Seller: none specified
> 
> Fake.



thanks  can i know what made it fake? so i could tell the seller too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

denyao said:


> thanks  can i know what made it fake? so i could tell the seller too.



If you try to backread, you'll see that the tells for a fake les pliage are pretty much the same from one item to another.
substandard leather and hardware/materials
replica tag with wrong fonts
more in depth discussion is not allowed by the mods unfortunately....
Good luck!


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi girls,

I just got my LC that I bought from a well known online reseller here in the Philippines and I really have doubts about the authenticity of it. Please help me authenticate it.

Model: LC Mandarin Orange "Shopping" Tote


Pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509540783/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509538045/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509550355/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509557397/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509535525/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509533187/in/photostream

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jacquesjax said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I just got my LC that I bought from a well known online reseller here in the Philippines and I really have doubts about the authenticity of it. Please help me authenticate it.
> 
> Model: LC Mandarin Orange "Shopping" Tote
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Item: Les Pliage Orange
Seller: none specified

FAKE.
Same reasons as stated previously....


----------



## jacquesjax

Thanks  

God and they're selling thousands of these longchamps online at an coupon site.




rx4dsoul said:


> Item: Les Pliage Orange
> Seller: none specified
> 
> FAKE.
> Same reasons as stated previously....


----------



## llx

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Victoire Canvas tote, Med SH in watermelon red..authentic.




Thank you very much~~~


----------



## m3lay09

Pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks! 
LC Victoire Med LH
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...in+France?referralKeywords=longchamp+victoire


----------



## denyao

jacquesjax said:


> Thanks
> 
> God and they're selling thousands of these longchamps online at an coupon site.



did you buy this at metrodeal? i bought it from a coupon site too


----------



## rx4dsoul

m3lay09 said:


> Pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> LC Victoire Med LH
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...in+France?referralKeywords=longchamp+victoire



item: Black Victoire
Seller: daintylae13 on Sulit

FAKE.


----------



## heaven_belle

hi..can u please authenticate this? thanks

Item: Planetes MLH noir
Seller: unknown


----------



## rx4dsoul

heaven_belle said:


> hi..can u please authenticate this? thanks
> 
> Item: Planetes MLH noir
> Seller: unknown



Authentic.


----------



## heaven_belle

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



super thanks.


----------



## jacquesjax

No, cashcash pinoy. I am currently filing a dispute. It's a really good replica but you'll be able to notice the difference in quality once you get it.




denyao said:


> did you buy this at metrodeal? i bought it from a coupon site too


----------



## m3lay09

rx4dsoul said:


> item: Black Victoire
> Seller: daintylae13 on Sulit
> 
> FAKE.



May i know how so please, so i can defend it to the seller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lawvanj

Can you please authenticate this large, long-handled Patch Pony? Everything seems to check out ok--the leather is soft and supple, the handles don't feel like they have plastic tube inside, when you brush your hands on the inside of the leather it feels very soft. However, the tags are the only thing I don't know how to check. Thank you so much.


----------



## lawvanj

Here are some more pictures of my previous post. The lining is cleanly sewn. I would really appreciate your professional opinion, thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

lawvanj said:


> Can you please authenticate this large, long-handled Patch Pony? Everything seems to check out ok--the leather is soft and supple, the handles don't feel like they have plastic tube inside, when you brush your hands on the inside of the leather it feels very soft. However, the tags are the only thing I don't know how to check. Thank you so much.



item: Patch Poney
Seller: none specified

FAKE.
Leather is fake , hardware is substandard and the tag is a replica. Sorry.


----------



## misty12

please authenticate

longchamp arbre de vie
seller: canon cut price































































thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

misty12 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> longchamp arbre de vie
> seller: canon cut price
> 
> 
> thanks



Authentic.


----------



## misty12

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.





thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## lawvanj

rx4dsoul, but the seller swore by the authenticity of the Patch Pony and even told us to have it authenticated. I believe it was sourced from Dubai duty free. Did u say the tag was a replica because the width of the letters were not evenly spaced? Would it have helped it I took the pictures under natural lighting? Took them under fluorescent light so the leather looked 'shiny'. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

lawvanj said:


> rx4dsoul, but the seller swore by the authenticity of the Patch Pony and even told us to have it authenticated. I believe it was sourced from Dubai duty free. Did u say the tag was a replica because the width of the letters were not evenly spaced? Would it have helped it I took the pictures under natural lighting? Took them under fluorescent light so the leather looked 'shiny'. Thanks



Again, the leather is fake because of the grain .
Hardware is substandard because of the engravings are not clearly cut-out.
And the tag is a replica because it has wrong fonts.

No need to post other pictures.


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys! Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Longchamp EIFFEL black
Seller: cottoncandy271992
Site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-EI...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1702c4f9#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks a lot in advance. More power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi guys! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Longchamp EIFFEL black
> Seller: cottoncandy271992
> Site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-EI...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1702c4f9#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. More power!



FAKE.


----------



## leslie917

Hello there, can someone help me authenticate this Prada python bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220908685650&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## imshopping_xo

Please authenticate this! =)
Item: Chanel Black Lambskin Leather Wallet Clutch
Listing number: 290646677067
Seller: tuhtolsa
Link: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0
Comments: PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS as soon as u can  
thanks so much!* p.s anybody knows how much this clutch retail for?*


----------



## denyao

jacquesjax said:


> No, cashcash pinoy. I am currently filing a dispute. It's a really good replica but you'll be able to notice the difference in quality once you get it.


dispute? how are you going to go about it? I want to have mine returned but metro deal won't allow me to get back my money.


----------



## loverundercover

leslie917 said:


> Hello there, can someone help me authenticate this Prada python bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220908685650&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





imshopping_xo said:


> Please authenticate this! =)
> Item: Chanel Black Lambskin Leather Wallet Clutch
> Listing number: 290646677067
> Seller: tuhtolsa
> Link: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0
> Comments: PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS as soon as u can
> thanks so much!* p.s anybody knows how much this clutch retail for?*



Hi, I believe this thread is for the authentication of Longchamp products only. You would get better results posting in the Prade and Chanel authentication threads.


----------



## meg30

Please authenticate this, thanks  

Item: Le pliage medium short handle in orange
Seller: not specified
Pictures
http://imageshack.us/f/820/dsc00617p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/831/dsc00572tq.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/263/dsc00578fu.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/269/dsc00576ve.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

meg30 said:


> Please authenticate this, thanks
> 
> Item: Le pliage medium short handle in orange
> Seller: not specified
> Pictures
> http://imageshack.us/f/820/dsc00617p.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/f/831/dsc00572tq.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/f/263/dsc00578fu.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/f/269/dsc00576ve.jpg/



Authentic.


----------



## chikit

Can you please authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHA...tDomain_211&hash=item41602fb8b8#ht_3867wt_800


----------



## rx4dsoul

chikit said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHA...tDomain_211&hash=item41602fb8b8#ht_3867wt_800



Please follow format :

Item: cabas blue
Seller: insidemyvanitycloset on ebay.ph
Link:

Most likely fake because of the poor leather...please post a pic pf the tag so we can be certain.


----------



## sophiebau

Please authenticate this Le pliage bought thru metrodeal

Item : Le pliage in graohite large long handles
Seller: Soleil Boutique thru metrodeal
Link:


----------



## auralmime

Hi! Please authenticate this for me:

Item: Cabas
Seller: shoppe_internationalle
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SI-RUSH-Orig...Domain_211&hash=item4ab1f9eead#ht_2487wt_1139

Item: Cabas
Seller: getluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LC-Caba...Domain_211&hash=item1e695cb6ed#ht_1977wt_1139

Item: Cabas
Seller: maengada
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BN-w-CC...tDomain_211&hash=item3a6e251205#ht_1784wt_929

thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiebau said:


> Please authenticate this Le pliage bought thru metrodeal
> 
> Item : Le pliage in graohite large long handles
> Seller: Soleil Boutique thru metrodeal
> Link:



Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

1. Definitely fake.
2. Most likely fake - bad leather...please post a pic of the tag...
3. Also definitely fake.



auralmime said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item: Cabas
> Seller: shoppe_internationalle
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SI-RUSH-Orig...Domain_211&hash=item4ab1f9eead#ht_2487wt_1139
> 
> Item: Cabas
> Seller: getluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LC-Caba...Domain_211&hash=item1e695cb6ed#ht_1977wt_1139
> 
> Item: Cabas
> Seller: maengada
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/YUMI-BN-w-CC...tDomain_211&hash=item3a6e251205#ht_1784wt_929
> 
> thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophiebau and Auralmime : thank you for following format


----------



## auralmime

wow, 3 out of 3 fakes!  thanks so much rx4dsoul and no problem re: format  it's organized this way. and I see the point of the format. for one, it makes it easy for searches. merry christmas!

now back to finding that authentic longchamp


----------



## auralmime

how about this one:

item: le pliage medium long handle
seller: BagsfromGab
link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165719200176402.41397.100002149696889&type=1

thank you!


----------



## sophiebau

Thank you rx4dsoul. This is bad as they sold about 800 of these thru metrodeal. Imagine all these fake items being sold as authentic. Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

auralmime said:


> how about this one:
> 
> item: le pliage medium long handle
> seller: BagsfromGab
> link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165719200176402.41397.100002149696889&type=1
> 
> thank you!



This is also fake - imitation leather and tag, even the zipper material is wrong.


----------



## auralmime

Hi! This would be my last attempt (I hope)

Item: Beige Cabas
Seller: A friend
Link: http://auralmime.multiply.com/photos/album/116/Untitled#


----------



## LC101

Hi could you please authenticate these bags? Thanks

Item: Le Pliage Praline LLH
Seller: Bagsfromgab
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.129817077099948.33681.100002149696889&type=1

Item: Le Pliage Orange LLH
Seller: Bagsfromgab
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.120957841319205.29232.100002149696889&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

LC101 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate these bags? Thanks
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Praline LLH
> Seller: Bagsfromgab
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.129817077099948.33681.100002149696889&type=1
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Orange LLH
> Seller: Bagsfromgab
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.120957841319205.29232.100002149696889&type=1



These are both fake.


----------



## clahreezemd

hi i hope you can help me with this. a patient wants to sell me this LC bag from the NYC, slightly used for $60. I'm not a big fan of LC bags and I'm not even sure what this model is. Thank you for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clahreezemd said:


> hi i hope you can help me with this. a patient wants to sell me this LC bag from the NYC, slightly used for $60. I'm not a big fan of LC bags and I'm not even sure what this model is. Thank you for your time.



Please post a pic of the tag inside...


----------



## auralmime

Hello! Please help me authenticate this one. I'm planning to buy it for my mother. Thank you!

Item: Beige Cabas
Seller: A friend
Link: http://auralmime.multiply.com/photos.../116/Untitled#


----------



## lindafk

hello, can anyone pl tell if they had bought any bag from this website and if this website is reliably selling authentic bags? thanks!
www.reebonz.com


----------



## rx4dsoul

auralmime said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this one. I'm planning to buy it for my mother. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Beige Cabas
> Seller: A friend
> Link: http://auralmime.multiply.com/photos.../116/Untitled#



Authentic.


----------



## wallywanda

Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot. 

Item: Longchamp LM (Steel) Large long handle
Seller: BuynFlaunt
Link:




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/img2403l.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/img2402ch.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/img2398x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img2397k.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/img2396xy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/img2390kg.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/img2387b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/img2384oi.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/img2382r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/img2380r.jpg/


----------



## auralmime

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


yahoo, thanks!


----------



## ayandeng

Hi!

Kindly help. 
Thanks in advance. Have a great day! 

Item: Navy Medium Short Handle Le Pliage
Seller: A friend


----------



## yraunaj

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this LC.  And also is the Price 350AED (95.28 USD) fair for second hand?

Description : Medium Shorthandle with pewter color of the zipper puller

http://tnydu.biz/E7Orc

TIA.


----------



## encie

Hi, please authenticate this one for me. Unfortunately I cannot post the pictures directly so I just inserted a link with all the pictures I've taken. Could the tag tells us the color of the item? Because I ordered the color PRALINE but upon checking on the internet, it is most likely TAUPE. It is dark in color and close to being greenish. Unlike the praline, which is light brown and close to being "mocha".

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle
SELLER: thebagfinderph (thru CashCashPinoy)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/72373417@N05/


----------



## rx4dsoul

wallywanda said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Longchamp LM (Steel) Large long handle
> Seller: BuynFlaunt
> Link:


 ^ LM metal in Steel : Authentic. 

 v LP Navy : Fake .  


ayandeng said:


> Item: Navy Medium Short Handle Le Pliage
> Seller: A friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

encie said:


> Hi, please authenticate this one for me. Unfortunately I cannot post the pictures directly so I just inserted a link with all the pictures I've taken. Could the tag tells us the color of the item? Because I ordered the color PRALINE but upon checking on the internet, it is most likely TAUPE. It is dark in color and close to being greenish. Unlike the praline, which is light brown and close to being "mocha".
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle
> SELLER: thebagfinderph (thru CashCashPinoy)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72373417@N05/



Your format is fine  
Unfortunately, whatever the color is,  this item is FAKE. Hardware and leather is substandard and the tag is a replica. Sorry .


----------



## rx4dsoul

yraunaj said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this LC.  And also is the Price 350AED (95.28 USD) fair for second hand?
> 
> Description : Medium Shorthandle with pewter color of the zipper puller
> 
> http://tnydu.biz/E7Orc
> 
> TIA.



This is Authentic . 
It would depend on how good the condition is...Current price for a Type M or med SH size is US$ 110-115 at authorized outlets and Duty-free shops...


----------



## yraunaj

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic .
> It would depend on how good the condition is...Current price for a Type M or med SH size is US$ 110-115 at authorized outlets and Duty-free shops...



Yehey! 
:okay:  I'll check first the condition. Thank you


----------



## wallywanda

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ LM metal in Steel : Authentic.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## LC101

Hi! how about this one?

Item: Le Pliage Medium Short handle red
Seller: Purple rose
Link: http://purpleroseonline.multiply.com/photos/album/37/SALE_ITEMS_click_here#photo=47


----------



## rx4dsoul

LC101 said:


> Hi! how about this one?
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Medium Short handle red
> Seller: Purple rose
> Link: http://purpleroseonline.multiply.com/photos/album/37/SALE_ITEMS_click_here#photo=47



Authentic.


----------



## LC101

I don't know how you do it, but i totally believe in you! Thanks a lot!  This is a gift for my mother in-law


----------



## rx4dsoul

LC101 said:


> I don't know how you do it, but i totally believe in you! Thanks a lot!  This is a gift for my mother in-law



Welcome.
Lucky MIL..


----------



## sungit

please authenticate this le pliage! thanks a lot..
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...34067728.19426.100002878078517&type=3&theater


----------



## dolcespressivo

Item: Two Tone Planetes LLH in Gris (Gray) with Night Blue leather accents and trims
Seller: Longchamp Avenue
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.213802035366462.54716.100002100013652&type=3
Oops, I think the seller's link is protected.
Here it is:
http://dolcespressivoshoppe.multiply.com/photos/album/138/FOR_AUTHENTICATION_ONLY_AT_THE_PURSE_FORUM

And one more question, are there LC bags now made in Romania? :O Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Item: Two Tone Planetes LLH in Gris (Gray) with Night Blue leather accents and trims
> Seller: Longchamp Avenue
> Link:
> http://dolcespressivoshoppe.multiply.com/photos/album/138/FOR_AUTHENTICATION_ONLY_AT_THE_PURSE_FORUM
> 
> And one more question, are there LC bags now made in Romania? :O Thank you!



First item I have seen that is Made in Romania, but I do know that production is not limited to just France China and Tunisia...
Item looks good, but I'd need to see a better photo of the tag to be certain...


----------



## rx4dsoul

sungit said:


> please authenticate this le pliage! thanks a lot..
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...34067728.19426.100002878078517&type=3&theater



*please follow format*
Item : Red Les Pliage 
(Also saw  Mauve / Great Wall China Navy / Chocolate Red Black Eiffel / Patch )
Seller: Love OneBag on Facebook
Link/Photos:

FAKE.
as well as the other mentioned items and some more
Leather and hardware are imitation...tags have wrong fonts and wrong codes.


----------



## sungit

rx4dsoul said:


> *please follow format*
> Item : Red Les Pliage
> (Also saw  Mauve / Great Wall China Navy / Chocolate Red Black Eiffel / Patch )
> Seller: Love OneBag on Facebook
> Link/Photos:
> 
> FAKE.
> as well as the other mentioned items and some more
> Leather and hardware are imitation...tags have wrong fonts and wrong codes.




thanks again Rx...


----------



## kbjedj

I hope I am doing this correctly......I really think I got a fake Longchamp Roseau -- my dream bag.  The lady claims it is authentic, but it has a funny smell and it does not feel like leather, especially the loop for the toggle.  Anything you can do to help is appreciated!

http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=walmart/


----------



## ballet_russe

kbjedj said:


> I hope I am doing this correctly......I really think I got a fake Longchamp Roseau -- my dream bag.  The lady claims it is authentic, but it has a funny smell and it does not feel like leather, especially the loop for the toggle.  Anything you can do to help is appreciated!
> 
> http://photos2.walmart.com/walmart/.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=walmart/



this is an authentic, older Roseau. it is leather.


----------



## dolcespressivo

ITEM: LM Metal Cabas in Blanc(White) and Acier (Steel)
Seller: Longchamp Avenue
Link:
http://dolcespressivoshoppe.multiply.com/photos/album/139/FOR_AUTHENTICATION_ONLY_AT_THE_PURSE_FORUM

These bags are also made in Romania.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> ITEM: LM Metal Cabas in Blanc(White) and Acier (Steel)
> Seller: Longchamp Avenue
> Link:
> http://dolcespressivoshoppe.multiply.com/photos/album/139/FOR_AUTHENTICATION_ONLY_AT_THE_PURSE_FORUM
> 
> These bags are also made in Romania.



Items look good.


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:


> Items look good.



Okay, thank you!


----------



## mimii017

Hi, Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle
Seller: N/A - from a common friend
Site: N/A

Thanks in advance! More power!


----------



## ohhello

Hi there,
Just bought this purse on ebay. The seller seems genuine, but I'd like confirmation please if anyone knows. I've been on the hunt for a suede Rodeo forever and haven't been able to find one until now. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_1531wt_826


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle
> Seller: N/A - from a common friend
> Site: N/A
> 
> Thanks in advance! More power!



Sorry but this is FAKE.


----------



## ballet_russe

ohhello said:


> Hi there,
> Just bought this purse on ebay. The seller seems genuine, but I'd like confirmation please if anyone knows. I've been on the hunt for a suede Rodeo forever and haven't been able to find one until now. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_1531wt_826



real 

i believe this seller has the overstock from Magnums.net.  All the items were in Longchamp Clearance page from magnums.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry but this is FAKE.



thanks a lot.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Item: Limited Ed Victorie Planetes in Black LLH
Seller: Thespoiledgirl
Link: http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/photos/album/469/WATER_DAMAGE_ITEMS?replies_read=26#photo=28






*The item is brand new but it got wet during the typhoon that's why it may look like that on the photo.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Item: Limited Ed Victorie Planetes in Black LLH
> Seller: Thespoiledgirl
> Link: http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/photos/album/469/WATER_DAMAGE_ITEMS?replies_read=26#photo=28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The item is brand new but it got wet during the typhoon that's why it may look like that on the photo.



Authentic.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Thank you! Auw, too bad, someone got it already.


----------



## kbjedj

ballet_russe said:


> this is an authentic, older Roseau. it is leather.


Thank you!  So, the trim and the toggle loop are vinyl-like on these older bags?


----------



## Satuh

Can you authenticate this please? There is not any tags inside.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200681322...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_507wt_1139


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Thank you! Auw, too bad, someone got it already.



Ah too bad...hopefully You'll find something else


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



Satuh said:


> Can you authenticate this please? There is not any tags inside.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200681322...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_507wt_1139


----------



## bilabu1314

Item: Planetes Cinders Medium short
Seller: - friend bought for me
Link: 


















Please help me authenticate it 
Thank you


----------



## bilabu1314




----------



## rx4dsoul

bilabu1314 said:


> Item: Planetes Cinders Medium short
> Seller: - friend bought for me
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate it
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## michichar

http://multiply.com/m/item/everythinglongchamp:photos:108

Item: LM medium Long Handle 
Seller: everythinglongchamp


Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> http://multiply.com/m/item/everythinglongchamp:photos:108
> 
> Item: LM medium Long Handle
> Seller: everythinglongchamp
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!



The link you provided needs an account registration with Multiply. I can't open it. Sorry.


----------



## wallywanda

Hello! Please help me again authenticate these bags.  These are impulse buys which I plan to give as gifts if proven authentic.

Item: Le pliage large long handle (navy blue)
Seller: ava.ph
Link: 





 


 










Item: Le pliage large long handle (peacock?)
Seller: the pink tag shop (FB)
Link:



















Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

wallywanda said:


> Hello! Please help me again authenticate these bags.  These are impulse buys which I plan to give as gifts if proven authentic.
> 
> *Item: Le pliage large long handle (navy blue)
> Seller: ava.ph*
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Item: Le pliage large long handle (peacock?)
> Seller: the pink tag shop (FB)*
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!



These are both FAKE.


----------



## wallywanda

rx4dsoul said:


> These are both FAKE.



Ha! I knew it! Now will try to get refunds.

Thanks again, rx!


----------



## bilabu1314

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you rx4dsoul!! I'm so happy right now


----------



## ehlana

Hi please authenticate

Model: Longchamp Pliage Large Long Handle - Peacock

http://instagr.am/p/ar8hB/


----------



## rx4dsoul

ehlana said:


> Hi please authenticate
> 
> Model: Longchamp Pliage Large Long Handle - Peacock
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/ar8hB/



FAKE.
Please follow proper format next time....

Item:
Seller:
Link to auction or Photos / Photo attachments:

Thank you.


----------



## ehlana

Hi sorry. I was in a hurry earlier. Thanks for confirming what I know in my heart is already fake. 



rx4dsoul said:


> FAKE.
> Please follow proper format next time....
> 
> Item:
> Seller:
> Link to auction or Photos / Photo attachments:
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## michichar

rx4dsoul said:


> The link you provided needs an account registration with Multiply. I can't open it. Sorry.



item: LM medium long handle black
seller: everything longchamp

so sorry! here's the link: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...gchamp_LM_Black_Med_Long_Handle_P5900_On_Hand

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sweetescape11

Pls authenticate:

Item: Le PLiage Large Long Handle Curry
Seller: thebagfinderph in cash cash pinoy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/6554044033/ 

you may click NEXT for other photos 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> item: LM medium long handle black
> seller: everything longchamp
> 
> so sorry! here's the link: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...gchamp_LM_Black_Med_Long_Handle_P5900_On_Hand
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetescape11 said:


> Pls authenticate:
> 
> Item: Le PLiage Large Long Handle Curry
> Seller: thebagfinderph in cash cash pinoy
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/6554044033/
> 
> you may click NEXT for other photos
> 
> Thanks!



It's FAKE.


----------



## michichar

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Yey!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## sweetescape11

rx4dsoul said:


> It's FAKE.


i thought so.. i already asked for a refund.. thanks!!


----------



## AsmaK

Hi all, can any one tell me pls if this site sell authontics and do u think the bag is original http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-Ostrich-Birkin-30-Gold-NEW-18662
Thxxx


----------



## rx4dsoul

AsmaK said:


> Hi all, can any one tell me pls if this site sell authontics and do u think the bag is original http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-Ostrich-Birkin-30-Gold-NEW-18662
> Thxxx



This is the LONGCHAMP thread.


----------



## AsmaK

rx4dsoul said:


> This is the LONGCHAMP thread.



I'm sorry am new here. 
Where do I post my inquiry ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

AsmaK said:


> I'm sorry am new here.
> Where do I post my inquiry ?



here:
http://http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-bag-please-read-rules-use-format-654198-654.html


----------



## AsmaK

rx4dsoul said:


> here:
> http://http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-bag-please-read-rules-use-format-654198-654.html



Sorry the link is not working


----------



## rx4dsoul

AsmaK said:


> Sorry the link is not working



Just search under Forums - Premier Designers - Hermes (upper left hand corner under the purseforum logo)


----------



## JoloM

Hi! Please authenticate these for me. Thank you! 

*Item:* Le pliage large long handle (navy blue)
*Seller:* thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
*Link:* http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater

*Item:* Le pliage large long handle (graphite)
*Seller:* thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
*Link:* http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

JoloM said:


> Hi! Please authenticate these for me. Thank you!
> 
> *Item:* Le pliage large long handle (navy blue)
> *Seller:* thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
> *Link:* http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater
> 
> *Item:* Le pliage large long handle (graphite)
> *Seller:* thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
> *Link:* http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater



Both *FAKE tags*.


----------



## JoloM

Hi! Thank you for the quick reply! I had a feeling those were fake. Kindly authentic these too because I'm giving them to my sisters and I want to make sure they're authentic. Thanks again! 

Item: Le pliage medium short handle (red)
Seller: friend
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater

Item: medium short handle eiffel tower (black)
Seller: friend
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater

Item: small short handle with horse logo printed (white)
Seller: friend
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

JoloM said:


> Hi! Thank you for the quick reply! I had a feeling those were fake. Kindly authentic these too because I'm giving them to my sisters and I want to make sure they're authentic. Thanks again!
> 
> Item: Le pliage medium short handle (red)
> Seller: friend
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater
> 
> Item: medium short handle eiffel tower (black)
> Seller: friend
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater
> 
> Item: small short handle with horse logo printed (white)
> Seller: friend
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29831950.92725.100000071166668&type=3&theater



All AUTHENTIC TAGS.
I say tags because again, not much of other bag  details are shown, but if you are sure these tags belong to the bags pictured besides them, then yes, they're good.


----------



## JoloM

rx4dsoul said:


> All AUTHENTIC TAGS.
> I say tags because again, not much of other bag  details are shown, but if you are sure these tags belong to the bags pictured besides them, then yes, they're good.



Thank you so much!


----------



## naiad17

hi!

first time to buy a longchamp bag 
please help authenticating this

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/320813887397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

naiad17 said:


> hi!
> 
> first time to buy a longchamp bag
> please help authenticating this
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/320813887397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks so much!



Hi and welcome...
Please follow proper format and post the necessary photos like you see on this page. Thank you


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi i went straight to the seller or the supplier of the bags, when i get back to manila Ill have to check my bank account if they refunded my money back.

Did you get your bag already from metro deal?



denyao said:


> dispute? how are you going to go about it? I want to have mine returned but metro deal won't allow me to get back my money.


----------



## starlitgrove

Kindly help authenticate this wallet. I wasn't aware that there's a wallet in Darshan print:

Item: Darshan Long Wallet
Seller: savannahsofia
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NIB-HONGKONG...tDomain_211&hash=item3a6e5c70cb#ht_3589wt_770

There's a picture of the tag also in the item details.


----------



## rx4dsoul

starlitgrove said:


> kindly help authenticate this wallet. I wasn't aware that there's a wallet in darshan print:
> 
> Item: Darshan long wallet
> seller: Savannahsofia
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/nib-hongkong...tdomain_211&hash=item3a6e5c70cb#ht_3589wt_770
> 
> there's a picture of the tag also in the item details.



fake.


----------



## lindafk

hi ladies, Merry xmas! Is this an authentic valentino? thanks a lot


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/valentino-snakeskin-bag-item-10096244.aspx


----------



## ferrerorocher

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate these bags?  


Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Black
Seller: Beeconomics
Link: http://yfrog.com/oeaaz2j


Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Peacock
Seller: Beeconomics
Link: http://yfrog.com/kg94o2j


----------



## rx4dsoul

ferrerorocher said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate these bags?
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Black
> Seller: Beeconomics
> Link: http://yfrog.com/oeaaz2j
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Peacock
> Seller: Beeconomics
> Link: http://yfrog.com/kg94o2j



Both FAKE.


----------



## starlitgrove

rx4dsoul said:


> fake.



Thanks! My instincts were right.


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi!  Have they processed your refund? I also asked for one, but I havent got any confirmation yet.




sweetescape11 said:


> i thought so.. i already asked for a refund.. thanks!!


----------



## ferrerorocher

question! how do you know if a bag is real by just looking at the tags?


----------



## ferrerorocher

jacquesjax said:


> Hi!  Have they processed your refund? I also asked for one, but I havent got any confirmation yet.



did you buy your longchamp from beeconomics? i also want to ask for a refund


----------



## rx4dsoul

ferrerorocher said:


> question! how do you know if a bag is real by just looking at the tags?



Please backread a bit...these have all been discussed before, many times. The mods and more senior members also do not allow more in-depth discussion than what you can already find from reading through previous posts...to avoid counterfeiters from getting much more better than they already are.


----------



## michichar

seller: treebagsfull via ensogo
item: longchamp le pliage large long handle grape
link: http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/9978355@N03/

please help us determine if this is authentic or not. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> seller: treebagsfull via ensogo
> item: longchamp le pliage large long handle grape
> link: http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/9978355@N03/
> 
> please help us determine if this is authentic or not. thanks



The pictures are not very well taken...I have to squint to look at details...please try to improve photo quality next time, ask for better ones from the seller if you don't have the item on hand yet.

That being said, the only thing I can clearly see is the leather, and it is of poor quality, so most likely this item is FAKE.


----------



## michichar

rx4dsoul said:


> The pictures are not very well taken...I have to squint to look at details...please try to improve photo quality next time, ask for better ones from the seller if you don't have the item on hand yet.
> 
> That being said, the only thing I can clearly see is the leather, and it is of poor quality, so most likely this item is FAKE.




we are taking pictures of the item right now and will upload clearer pictures sorry for the trouble. will upload them in a while.


----------



## michichar

seller: treebagsfull via ensogo
item: longchamp le pliage large long handle grape
link:http://forum.purseblog.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=


----------



## ferrerorocher

rx4dsoul said:


> Please backread a bit...these have all been discussed before, many times. The mods and more senior members also do not allow more in-depth discussion than what you can already find from reading through previous posts...to avoid counterfeiters from getting much more better than they already are.



oh. i see. okay thank you! sorry if i seemed lazy to back read. will read the previous posts now


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> seller: treebagsfull via ensogo
> item: longchamp le pliage large long handle grape
> link:http://forum.purseblog.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=



Thank you for the clearer photos. 
Unfortunately, these item is FAKE.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ferrerorocher said:


> oh. i see. okay thank you! sorry if i seemed lazy to back read. will read the previous posts now



Thank you


----------



## michichar

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for the clearer photos.
> Unfortunately, these item is FAKE.



Sad... hope we will be able to get a refund. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> Sad... hope we will be able to get a refund. Thank you!



This item is fake because of the bad leather, as I said before, and the replica tag.
Good luck on the refund


----------



## ohhello

Hi @ballet_russe,
Don't know if this went in as a reply to your reply to my post - but if not, thank you so much for authenticating for me. I did receive the bag and it looks fab (except for a few markings on the bottom from being a floor sample).

Love what you guys are doing here. One day soon I too will know enough about Longchamp to participate 

Merci


----------



## baychibs

Pls authenticate this Longchamp  Thanks 

Item: dark red/maroon Large Le Pliage
Seller: thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
Link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/LongChamp/

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Pls authenticate this Longchamp  Thanks
> 
> Item: dark red/maroon Large Le Pliage
> Seller: thebagfinderph at cash cash pinoy
> Link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/LongChamp/
> 
> Thank you so much



This is FAKE.
Leather of very poor quality, hardware is substandard and the tag is fake.


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> This is FAKE.
> Leather of very poor quality, hardware is substandard and the tag is fake.



I knew it!!!! Anyways, thanks for ur time RX


----------



## mommy akoe

Hi, pls help. pls authenticate this large long handle red we got from metrodeal:

tag says:

ZOB LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0755014
1899011005

here is the link of the pictures: http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n488/mommyakoe/?start=all

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommy akoe said:


> Hi, pls help. pls authenticate this large long handle red we got from metrodeal:
> 
> tag says:
> 
> ZOB LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0755014
> 1899011005
> 
> here is the link of the pictures: http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n488/mommyakoe/?start=all
> 
> thanks!



Please follow format like you see in other posts:

ITEM: Le pliage red
Seller: Metrodeal
Link: ______________ or Insert/Attach photos or link to photos

By the way, this item is FAKE.


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Please follow format like you see in other posts:
> 
> ITEM: Le pliage red
> Seller: Metrodeal
> Link: ______________ or Insert/Attach photos or link to photos
> 
> By the way, this item is FAKE.



Thanks... how did you know it's fake? because of the serial code right?


----------



## jacquesjax

cashcash pinoy, i email the bagfinder ph directly and they want me to ship the bag first before i can get my refund, such a hassle. 

I really hate how they said that it was 100 percent authentic, Im planning to file a case at the DTI. 


ferrerorocher said:


> did you buy your longchamp from beeconomics? i also want to ask for a refund


----------



## mommy akoe

jacquesjax said:


> cashcash pinoy, i email the bagfinder ph directly and they want me to ship the bag first before i can get my refund, such a hassle.
> 
> I really hate how they said that it was 100 percent authentic, Im planning to file a case at the DTI.


hi, the beeconomic merchant, is it the bags and boxes? - sorry this is for ferrero


----------



## lala23

Please help me authenticate this:

Item: LM Metal Small Long Handle in Steel
Seller: longchampladies
Link: http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee485/lala23ph/

Thanks!


----------



## ferrerorocher

mommy akoe said:


> hi, the beeconomic merchant, is it the bags and boxes? - sorry this is for ferrero



im so sorry but i also don't know


----------



## hansnkimcent

ITEM: Le pliage blue
Seller: a friend
Link: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/

Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lala23 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: LM Metal Small Long Handle in Steel
> Seller: longchampladies
> Link: http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee485/lala23ph/
> 
> Thanks!


^ Authentic.



hansnkimcent said:


> ITEM: Le pliage blue
> Seller: a friend
> Link: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/
> 
> Thank you and happy new year!



FAKE ALERT!
^ What kind of Les Pliage is this supposed to be?  Because that is the tag of an authentic navy Eiffel however other details of the bag like the zipper material does not seem to match an authentic item, it might be because of the photos but you can never be too careful...make sure that the seller is giving you the photos all of the same bag and not from different items or please ask for better photos....

tag
zipper lining or material
zipper pull
front view of the bag unfolded
leather close-up and leather markings


----------



## michichar

Hi! I am eyeing on buying this item please help me authenticate this.

item: LC LM metal in black medium long handle
seller: shoes4less multiply

attached are the pictures of the item


----------



## rx4dsoul

michichar said:


> Hi! I am eyeing on buying this item please help me authenticate this.
> 
> item: LC LM metal in black medium long handle
> seller: shoes4less multiply
> 
> attached are the pictures of the item



Authentic.


----------



## hansnkimcent

More pictures added
Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Navy Eiffel Tower
Seller: A friend (she got this from Amazon)
Link: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/

Many thanks!


----------



## michichar

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lala23

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE ALERT!
> ^ What kind of Les Pliage is this supposed to be?  Because that is the tag of an authentic navy Eiffel however other details of the bag like the zipper material does not seem to match an authentic item, it might be because of the photos but you can never be too careful...make sure that the seller is giving you the photos all of the same bag and not from different items or please ask for better photos....
> 
> tag
> zipper lining or material
> zipper pull
> front view of the bag unfolded
> leather close-up and leather markings


Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hansnkimcent said:


> More pictures added
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Navy Eiffel Tower
> Seller: A friend (she got this from Amazon)
> Link: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/
> 
> Many thanks!



Pics are still blurry...but if you are sure they come from a single item and the tag is from the same item, then it is an
Authentic Large Long Handled Eiffel Les Pliage in Navy


(always make sure the photos posted are all of the same item - some sellers post different elements and claim they all come from a single item)


----------



## hansnkimcent

What a great reminder regarding pictures, sending love to rx4dsoul ! I get to keep my first Longchamp


----------



## lala23

lala23 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: LM Metal Small Long Handle in Steel
> Seller: longchampladies
> Link: http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee485/lala23ph/
> 
> Thanks!





rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Authentic.



Thanks rx4dsoul for authenticating the bag. I just noticed that the care card that comes with the bag has misspellings? It says: "*Metalics *finishing can *desappear *with use, particularly in areas subjected to repeated rubbing."
Is this really like so? Thanks 

Link: http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee485/lala23ph/LM Metal Steel Care Card/


----------



## rx4dsoul

lala23 said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul for authenticating the bag. I just noticed that the care card that comes with the bag has misspellings? It says: "*Metalics *finishing can *desappear *with use, particularly in areas subjected to repeated rubbing."
> Is this really like so? Thanks
> 
> Link: http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee485/lala23ph/LM Metal Steel Care Card/



Haha yes, unfortunately the French ain't so good with spelling I think...but don't fear, that doesn't mean your item is fake...it still IS AUTHENTIC


----------



## lala23

rx4dsoul said:


> Haha yes, unfortunately the French ain't so good with spelling I think...but don't fear, that doesn't mean your item is fake...it still IS AUTHENTIC



Thanks! That got me a little worried haha!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lala23 said:


> Thanks! That got me a little worried haha!



I guess what I meant was that whoever translated the carecard wasn't so careful I wonder why nobody has called Longchamp's attention on this. But anyway, it is such a small thing after all Longchamp and the French makers do such excellent work on all their products.
Enjoy your LC


----------



## PursePout

pls help me authenticate this :Longchamp pony patch large long handle
seller:soleil

photos:
size:
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0548.JPG?et=3Q55zZVJpsRKyqtWZ9ZHgw&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0683.JPG?et=Up7KFnuXBLaK04NTHAFo2g&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0681.JPG?et=jDPHcW1XzdGwlnVSG4yc1Q&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0680.JPG?et=jHj6GETAb+2nzU9iHdFiZg&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0679.JPG?et=1eF9,Sc3JEVgcgcMlMjeHA&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0678.JPG?et=r7FEEO7uU7qBbQTnJj48jw&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0677.JPG?et=,sPpcgraa+QsMfbY+igVlA&nmid=0
tag:
http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0674.JPG?et=lm,Pt8nttFaIieATu4kXow&nmid=0

thank you in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

PursePout said:


> pls help me authenticate this :Longchamp pony patch large long handle
> seller:soleil
> 
> photos:
> size:
> 
> tag:
> http://multiply.com/mu/rencada/imag...DSCN0674.JPG?et=lm,Pt8nttFaIieATu4kXow&nmid=0
> 
> thank you in advance



This is FAKE.


----------



## kfkc

Please authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks!

Le Pliage Large long handle in Bilberry


----------



## kfkc

Please authenticate this one too...Thanks!

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle 
Color : Ash/Flesh


----------



## sallybobally

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longchamp-LEGENDE-Handbag-retail-980-Toile-Horse-Diamond-Purse-Satchel-/150719409438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231793ad1e#ht_500wt_951

I don't think I have ever seen this pattern anywhere, but I want to authenticate that it even exists.


----------



## jlovej

pls.help me AUTHENTICATE this, TIA 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage 
seller: ???
Link:
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l3.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l2.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l2.jpg


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Fake 




kfkc said:


> Please authenticate this one too...Thanks!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle
> Color : Ash/Flesh


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 





sallybobally said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longchamp-LEGENDE-Handbag-retail-980-Toile-Horse-Diamond-Purse-Satchel-/150719409438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231793ad1e#ht_500wt_951
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen this pattern anywhere, but I want to authenticate that it even exists.


----------



## sallybobally

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



"Is this a pattern 
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longchamp-LEGENDE-Handbag-retail-980-Toile-Horse-Diamond-Purse-Satchel-/150719409438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231793ad1e#ht_500wt_951 "
By sallybobally
Thank you!!!! Do you know the name of the style and if it is a new or old pattern?
I am not sure if I replied correctly to this so if I didnt, I apologize.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kfkc said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks!
> 
> Le Pliage Large long handle in Bilberry



This is FAKE.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlovej said:


> pls.help me AUTHENTICATE this, TIA
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage
> seller: ???
> Link:
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l3.jpg
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l2.jpg
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=l2.jpg



Something about the hardware and leather bothers me...
Please post a pic of the tag. It is very essential in determining a fake or real item....


----------



## ruixia

Please authenticate this, i just bought it
Item: Longchamp Le pliage large long
Seller.  Daizy s.,online

Photos 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2907484203204.151643.1143510074&type=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

ruixia said:


> Please authenticate this, i just bought it
> Item: Longchamp Le pliage large long
> Seller.  Daizy s.,online
> 
> Photos
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2907484203204.151643.1143510074&type=1



It's FAKE.


----------



## ruixia

Thank you. Now i learned my lesson, to be very careful in buying online.


----------



## asdf1234

hi can you please help authenticate this ?? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Avec-nouvell...09?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1e69af3a65 i've messaged the seller asking for a picture of the tag..


----------



## rx4dsoul

asdf1234 said:


> hi can you please help authenticate this ?? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Avec-nouvell...09?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1e69af3a65 i've messaged the seller asking for a picture of the tag..



This is the format:

ITEM: Les Pliage Black
SELLER vlwpempwe19 via ebay.ca
LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Avec-nouvelles-balises-noire-LONGCHAMP-sac-Le-Pliage-couleur-sac-M-/130622110309?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1e69af3a65&clk_rvr_id=302267081186

This is most likely FAKE because of the poor quality leather...


----------



## mommy akoe

Hi, pls authenticate po this longchamp bag of my sister in law

ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE - PEACOCK
SELLER: thebagfinderph.multiply.com
LINK: http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n488/mommyakoe/Longchamp peacock/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommy akoe said:


> Hi, pls authenticate po this longchamp bag of my sister in law
> 
> ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE - PEACOCK
> SELLER: thebagfinderph.multiply.com
> LINK: http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n488/mommyakoe/Longchamp peacock/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is FAKE.


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> This is FAKE.



mam, how did you know po it's fake? my sister in law is disappointed


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> This is FAKE.


mam, how did you knw it's fake we need to prove sa seller para ma refund money kasi


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommy akoe said:


> mam, how did you know po it's fake? my sister in law is disappointed



Bad leather and fake tag.


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Bad leather and fake tag.


mam can you pm me kung ano ba dapat real tag nya? para we can have a strong proof sa seller.


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Bad leather and fake tag.


mam pwede nyo pm yung real tag para may strong proof kame so that the seller will refund


----------



## rx4dsoul

mommy akoe said:


> mam can you pm me kung ano ba dapat real tag nya? para we can have a strong proof sa seller.



We cannot authenticate via PMs, it is not allowed by the moderators or forum rules. I have already stated that *your item has bad leather and a fake tag* (wrong fonts). Do a search on the thread and look at the authentic items or compare your item with a real one if you have it on hand...beyond that, there's not much more I can help you with...sorry.


----------



## mommy akoe

rx4dsoul said:


> We cannot authenticate via PMs, it is not allowed by the moderators or forum rules. I have already stated that *your item has bad leather and a fake tag* (wrong fonts). Do a search on the thread and look at the authentic items or compare your item with a real one if you have it on hand...beyond that, there's not much more I can help you with...sorry.



ok thanks so much po


----------



## jlovej

rx4dsoul said:


> Something about the hardware and leather bothers me...
> Please post a pic of the tag. It is very essential in determining a fake or real item....


i don't have the pix of the tag, i only grab those pix from ??? online seller. anyway i will try to take some pix of LC i bought from that seller and then i'll post it  thanks again


----------



## jlovej

jlovej said:


> i don't have the pix of the tag, i only grab those pix from ??? online seller. anyway i will try to take some pix of LC i bought from that seller and then i'll post it  thanks again


hi, here's another pix,tnx again 
ITEM: medium long handle (thistle)
SELLER: bag ?????
LINK:
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0335.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0336.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0343.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0323.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0327.jpg
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0257.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlovej said:


> hi, here's another pix,tnx again
> ITEM: medium long handle (thistle)
> SELLER: bag ?????
> LINK:
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/?action=view&current=APDC0335.jpg
> [/url]



This is FAKE.


----------



## chel14

Hi I'm new here! I just want to ask if this LC Le Pliage Cabas in pink is authentic or not. The seller said it is authentic and is made in France. Your response is highly appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Cabas-/170753401542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c1b222c6


----------



## chel14

ITEM: Le Pliage Cabas Pink
SELLER: luv2shopmanila via ebay.ph
LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Cabas-/170753401542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c1b222c6


----------



## jlovej

rx4dsoul said:


> This is FAKE.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chel14 said:


> ITEM: Le Pliage Cabas Pink
> SELLER: luv2shopmanila via ebay.ph
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Cabas-/170753401542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c1b222c6



This is an AUTHENTIC Cabas in Rosalie Pink.


----------



## bnestdude

Hi!


My mom has this Longchamp bag that looks quite old (although I just recently saw her using it), I tried looking for the design but I can't seem to find it. It's a printed bag. What's funny is that the print design is made up of photos of bags designed by Lonchamp. Anyway, I figured it was a vintage bag because I checked the metalware (the zipper pull is the one with the Paris/France on either side), plus, I think it was produced before Longchamp started to use transparent disks to secure the snaps and the YKK zippers?  I'm also pretty sure that the material is quality leather (although it's the unconventional, ungrained black leather), while the other side is a good, soft vinyl. Inside, they used the old leather tag with the oval jockey logo. But what got me thinking is the logo they used on the front flap.The bag shows one of Longchamp's oldest logos. Please help me. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21461939/Photo-0022.jpg(that's an 's' by the way, it's just blurry; and the imprint of the horse is also good, but the quality of the photo doesn't show it  )


----------



## chel14

rx4dsoul said:


> This is an AUTHENTIC Cabas in Rosalie Pink.



Thank you so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## just_memom

please help me authenticate these bags, thanks

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (peacock and bilberry) small long handle
seller: a friend
Link:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc06041r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dsc06051rc.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06061fd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/dsc06141z.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/dsc06161v.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc06072ii.jpg/


----------



## nanikai

Very cool. Thks


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> please help me authenticate these bags, thanks
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (peacock and bilberry) small long handle
> seller: a friend
> Link:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc06041r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dsc06051rc.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06061fd.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/dsc06141z.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/dsc06161v.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc06072ii.jpg/



Where is the TAG? this could be FAKE because of the substandard hardware and leather....


----------



## beautylover

I need help please!! Theres a site I ordered from michaelkorsshoesonline.com and I just e-mailed them if that site sells authentic purses or if it is fake and unfortunately it is fake. Please please help me. How can I get my full refund on this!? It is from China and I had no idea!!


----------



## just_memom

hi sis, this is the picture with tag...please help, thanks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/dsc06221hp.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> hi sis, this is the picture with tag...please help, thanks
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/dsc06221hp.jpg/



Please follow this format and organize your requests so we can help you...
*ITEM: example Le Pliage Peacok large long handle or whatever size it is supposed to be
SELLER: ???
LINK to AUCTION/PHOTOS or ATTACH PHOTOS*: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the Peacok ( do not mix with the Bilberry )
  leather
  hardware
  tag
  others

Please try to *limit to ONE ITEM per POST to avoid confusion *and mix-ups...
you can always post another request using the same format this time for the Bilberry item...


----------



## just_memom

sorry sis, here's the organized format:

item: Le Pliage Peacock short long handle
seller: friend
photos:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc06041r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/dsc06161v.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/dsc06231i.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/dsc06141z.jpg/

please help to authenticate, thanks,


----------



## just_memom

another item:

item: Le Pliage bilberry short long handle
seller: friend
photos:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dsc06051rc.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06061fd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc06072ii.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/dsc06031d.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/dsc06101e.jpg/

please help to authenticate, thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> sorry sis, here's the organized format:
> 
> item: Le Pliage Peacock short long handle
> seller: friend
> photos:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/dsc06041r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/dsc06161v.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/dsc06231i.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/dsc06141z.jpg/
> 
> please help to authenticate, thanks,



Please post a CLEAR PHOTO of the tag...but at first glance from the leather, it is most likely fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> another item:
> 
> item: Le Pliage bilberry short long handle
> seller: friend
> photos:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/dsc06051rc.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/dsc06061fd.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/dsc06072ii.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/dsc06031d.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/dsc06101e.jpg/
> 
> please help to authenticate, thanks.



Please post a clear photo of the tag, and like your other item, this could also be fake ...


----------



## winterlily

ITEM: Le Pliage Large Lavender
Seller: coffe*gal (ebay)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160706264668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? There is no clear tag, but there are lots of pictures! I just bought it, but now I'm a little worried after seeing all the fakes that are out there from this thread. I'm a little weary about the slightly shorter handle on the large size.


----------



## rx4dsoul

winterlily said:


> ITEM: Le Pliage Large Lavender
> Seller: coffe*gal (ebay)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160706264668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? There is no clear tag, but there are lots of pictures! I just bought it, but now I'm a little worried after seeing all the fakes that are out there from this thread. I'm a little weary about the slightly shorter handle on the large size.



PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format.

*name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*name of the seller*:
l*ink to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here*&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Try to limit to one item per post - to avoid confusion and mix-ups.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## winterlily

rx4dsoul said:


> PLEASE READ.
> REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> Please follow format.
> 
> name/item description/specific item FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> name of the seller:
> link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG. If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> 
> Try to limit to one item per post - to avoid confusion and mix-ups.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.




Ohh.. I thought I had posted in the correct format.. I apologize, but can you please let me know what information I am missing? Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

winterlily said:


> Ohh.. I thought I had posted in the correct format.. I apologize, but can you please let me know what information I am missing? Thanks so much!



You posted in the right format, however, you need to include
A photo of the tag inside the bag.


----------



## jlovej

jlovej said:


>


is there any such thing as longchamp overruns? 
Happy new year PF ladies :rockettes:


----------



## winterlily

ITEM: Le Pliage Fushia Shopping Tote
Seller: coffe*gal (ebay)
Link: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/winterlily/IMG-20111231-00507.jpg

This is a different bag than the one I was posting about before. I've had this bag for a while; everything always seemed right except for the tag. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

winterlily said:


> ITEM: Le Pliage Fushia Shopping Tote
> Seller: coffe*gal (ebay)
> Link: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/winterlily/IMG-20111231-00507.jpg
> 
> This is a different bag than the one I was posting about before. I've had this bag for a while; everything always seemed right except for the tag. Thanks in advance for any help!



Unfortunately, this is a FAKE tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlovej said:


> is there any such thing as longchamp overruns?
> Happy new year PF ladies :rockettes:



*No such thing!*
Some big authorized merchants such as Nordstrom's may have overstocks/leftovers from the previous season which they might sell at a somewhat discounted price, but there are no factory outlet overruns or factory stocks or whatever it is counterfeiters  call their items .
if ever somebody claims that " Our items are cheaper because they come straight from the outlets/factory " - *FAKE ALERT*
LC Prices are also pretty standard all across the continents, although a bit cheaper in Paris and Europe.
Duty free prices and US Mall Prices
Cabas $85-90
Small sh $90-95
Type M $110-120
Small shopping $125-135
Large shopping $145-150


----------



## Leto

rx4dsoul said:


> Unfortunately, this is a FAKE tag.


Can you please tell me what is wrong with the tag. I just looked at mine which I bought at a leather goods store in Germany (also an official Longchamp seller) and it has the same format, only some different number...
So now I'm curious!
Btw, my LM shipped, should be here Tuesday


----------



## jlovej

rx4dsoul said:


> *No such thing!*
> Some big authorized merchants such as Nordstrom's may have overstocks/leftovers from the previous season which they might sell at a somewhat discounted price, but there are no factory outlet overruns or factory stocks or whatever it is counterfeiters  call their items .
> if ever somebody claims that " Our items are cheaper because they come straight from the outlets/factory " - *FAKE ALERT*
> LC Prices are also pretty standard all across the continents, although a bit cheaper in Paris and Europe.
> Duty free prices and US Mall Prices
> Cabas $85-90
> Small sh $90-95
> Type M $110-120
> Small shopping $125-135
> Large shopping $145-150



"Thanks, you're awesome!" 
You're such a big help for those who adore to purchase Longchamp. 

 now i know, no need to be confused.
thanks again and God bless


----------



## jlovej

Leto said:


> Can you please tell me what is wrong with the tag. I just looked at mine which I bought at a leather goods store in Germany (also an official Longchamp seller) and it has the same format, only some different number...
> So now I'm curious!
> Btw, my LM shipped, should be here Tuesday


i Love LM!!! what color is it?


----------



## Leto

jlovej said:


> i Love LM!!! what color is it?


It's a large LM metal in black, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## jlovej

Leto said:


> It's a large LM metal in black, can't wait for it to arrive


great!
i just recently bought LM medium size in black too 

http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/MY OWN PURSES/?action=view&current=APDC0211.jpg

http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/MY OWN PURSES/?action=view&current=APDC0212.jpg


----------



## MsMarie

winterlily said:


> ITEM: Le Pliage Fushia Shopping Tote
> Seller: coffe*gal (ebay)
> Link: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/winterlily/IMG-20111231-00507.jpg
> 
> This is a different bag than the one I was posting about before. I've had this bag for a while; everything always seemed right except for the tag. Thanks in advance for any help!



I purchased (and returned) this EXACT bag from this EXACT seller.  It was 100% fake.  Please don't buy from her!

ETA: I definitely left her negative feedback when the item was purchased but I guess she had it removed.  This was the listing that I bid on was over 90 days ago, so I can't link to it, but it has the exact same pictures as before.


----------



## guygreco23

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt4.jpg

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt3.jpg

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt2.jpg

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt1.jpg

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF THIS BELT IS REAL OR FAKE?  THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## lal1

*xxxx off topic*


----------



## rx4dsoul

guygreco23 said:


> http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt4.jpg
> 
> http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i371/guygreco23/?action=view&current=belt3.jpg
> 
> CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME IF THIS BELT IS REAL OR FAKE?  THANK YOU SO MUCH



Sorry, but  this is the Longchamp authentication forum...you might want to do a search under Premier Designers - Gucci - Authenticate this GUCCI.


----------



## just_memom

hi sis, please help authenticate this bag, if it's fake, will contact the seller to get full refund.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage peacock - small long handle
seller: friend
image:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dsc0697k.jpg/


----------



## just_memom

another one, thanks in advance

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
seller: friend
image:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dsc0698ef.jpg/


----------



## guygreco23

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, but  this is the Longchamp authentication forum...you might want to do a search under Premier Designers - Gucci - Authenticate this GUCCI.



oh ok thank you...my bad im new to this site


----------



## rx4dsoul

guygreco23 said:


> oh ok thank you...my bad im new to this site



It's okay. Good luck


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> hi sis, please help authenticate this bag, if it's fake, will contact the seller to get full refund.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage peacock - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dsc0697k.jpg/


This is a FAKE tag. Sorry. 



just_memom said:


> another one, thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dsc0698ef.jpg/


I do need a better picture of the tag...


----------



## just_memom

hi sis, this is another set of pics of the bilberry tag, closest i can get...limitation of my camera

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
seller: friend
image:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/dsc06991b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/dsc07001g.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/dsc07011o.jpg/

please help...thanks in advance


----------



## lal1

> Originally Posted by just_memom
> hi sis, please help authenticate this bag, if it's fake, will contact the seller to get full refund.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage peacock - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dsc0697k.jpg/
> This is a FAKE tag. Sorry.
> 
> Originally Posted by just_memom
> another one, thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/dsc0698ef.jpg/
> I do need a better picture of the tag...


The first tag is alright, the second tag the material is not from longchamp.
As the tag should be obscure no matter what types of font they use.
I think if you want to know whether the bag is authentic, the best way is bring your bag to any of the boutiques and try to ask them whether can help you clean the bag or repair.
If they do, then it's authentic, if not then be careful and ask your seller to get a refund.


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> hi sis, this is another set of pics of the bilberry tag, closest i can get...limitation of my camera
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/dsc06991b.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/dsc07001g.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/dsc07011o.jpg/
> 
> please help...thanks in advance



I understand but a better view of the tag is always crucial...However, it is not only the tag that determines authenticity (if you notice I say "fake tag" instead of saying just "fake" )
The leather doesn't look good on this one, if you can get a better close-up of that and also the hardware - zipper pull and zipper head and markings, back of the bag showing the leather stamps on it, as well as the zipper lining or material...
Personally I would stay away from this item...


----------



## just_memom

Hi Sis, another picture focusing on the leather, zipper head, and the back of the bag showing the leather stamps.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
seller: friend
image:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/dsc07071c.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dsc07081k.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/dsc07091k.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/dsc07101h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/dsc07111k.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/dsc07121w.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

just_memom said:


> Hi Sis, another picture focusing on the leather, zipper head, and the back of the bag showing the leather stamps.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bilberry - small long handle
> seller: friend
> image:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/dsc07071c.jpg/



I'm sorry...it could be just from your photo but the grain is really off therefore the leather really looks substandard. 

It seems like you are a fan of LC so .hopefully in the future, you can improve the quality of the pictures so we can facilitate helping you - it will save time especially if you have a deadline for returns and refunds to meet. I know how important it is to have a solid background   for filing a complaint, the more details we notice, the better chances you have of a refund.
You can set your camera to macro mode, use clear and natural light/sunlight, or white light that isn't too bright or too dark - especially for the leather and do avoid flash...
The tag needs to be close-up and not blurry...the hardware as well needs a close-up (this one here in your post is too far away I tried to zoom but with little success) , one where we can see the engravings up-close and personal too...


Good luck.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Item: Le Pliage Cabas in Peacock
Seller: mybaghabits
Link: http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/photos/album/267/Longchamp_Le_Pliage_CABAS_-_FW_2011_Cabas_Peacock

Thank you!


----------



## just_memom

so this is a fake longchamp? how about the peacock color? thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlovej said:


> "Thanks, you're awesome!"
> You're such a big help for those who adore to purchase Longchamp.
> 
> now i know, no need to be confused.
> thanks again and God bless



You are very welcome.


----------



## lal1

Additional info:

About the leather:
Longchamp le pliage tote which are export to southeast Asia, Australia, partial of united states:
Leather flap is harder, the diamond shape on the leather are rougher, and also a very important point is the lether face is not polished, so it looks duller. 

But for most of other countries, the leather is polished and the black color patches are more obvious.


----------



## Leto

jlovej said:


> great!
> i just recently bought LM medium size in black too
> 
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/MY OWN PURSES/?action=view&current=APDC0211.jpg
> 
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/MY OWN PURSES/?action=view&current=APDC0212.jpg



I like  Will post pics when my arrives on Tuesday


----------



## attilalitta

Hi,

I am just wondering whether these are original or fakes? Have never seen petals in so many colours...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1


----------



## LovethatBeige

pls help me authenticate:
this was bought by my cousin in longchamp orchard Singapore,just want to be sure thanks..im confused from whats real and whats not..=(

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/392646_10150655354987678_687982677_12097667_462162610_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/387847_10150655355187678_687982677_12097670_313607149_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/389494_10150655355412678_687982677_12097674_1816780774_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/380458_10150655355757678_687982677_12097681_1002817268_n.jpg


----------



## lal1

LovethatBeige said:


> pls help me authenticate:
> this was bought by my cousin in longchamp orchard Singapore,just want to be sure thanks..im confused from whats real and whats not..=(
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/392646_10150655354987678_687982677_12097667_462162610_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/387847_10150655355187678_687982677_12097670_313607149_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/389494_10150655355412678_687982677_12097674_1816780774_n.jpg
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/380458_10150655355757678_687982677_12097681_1002817268_n.jpg



From what I see this bag is totally fine, the font used on the tag is differeent from some other tags, but longchamp does use this kind of font.

If I am not wrong, you just bought the bag recently, and it's still under warrantee


----------



## lal1

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering whether these are original or fakes? Have never seen petals in so many colours...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1



These petals are longchamp 2012 spring colors. 
Most of the boutique shop still selling navy and pure white only at the moment


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Item: Le Pliage Cabas in Peacock
> Seller: mybaghabits
> Link: http://mybaghabits.multiply.com/photos/album/267/Longchamp_Le_Pliage_CABAS_-_FW_2011_Cabas_Peacock
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering whether these are original or fakes? Have never seen petals in so many colours...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.138658606247339.28131.100003096028489&type=1



Neither have I! 
As far as I know , only the navy and white were officially released...


----------



## kiten

Hi Everyone,

Kindly help me authenticate this. Thanks.

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3959.jpg

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3965.jpg

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3952.jpg

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3957.jpg

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3964.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

LovethatBeige said:


> pls help me authenticate:
> this was bought by my cousin in longchamp orchard Singapore,just want to be sure thanks..im confused from whats real and
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/380458_10150655355757678_687982677_12097681_1002817268_n.jpg


Im sorry but this looks fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiten said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this. Thanks.
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3959.jpg
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3964.jpg



Hi...this is the format:
Item: les pliage Great Wall Taupe
Seller: not specified
Link/Photos:.......

Authentic.


----------



## kiten

my bad. got too excited posting. Haha.

Anyway, it's a gift to me so I dunno the seller. 

Thanks for replying though. Really appreciate it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiten said:


> my bad. got too excited posting. Haha.
> 
> Anyway, it's a gift to me so I dunno the seller.
> 
> Thanks for replying though. Really appreciate it!



Its okay, we just place "unspecified" if seller is not known or if it's a personal item. Anyway,great gift. Enjoy!


----------



## baychibs

Hi Rx,

Can you please authenticate this LC...

Item: Le Pliage, Lare LH Graphite or Red Garrance
Seller: finesandandbeach
Link: http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/finesandandbeach/Longchamp 3/#!cpZZ4QQtppZZ16

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi Rx,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this LC...
> 
> Item: Le Pliage, Lare LH Graphite or Red Garrance
> Seller: finesandandbeach
> Link: http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/finesandandbeach/Longchamp 3/#!cpZZ4QQtppZZ16
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi...
Structure and leather of the items look good...do ask for photos of the tag so we can be certain.


----------



## lal1

kiten said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this. Thanks.
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3959.jpg
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3965.jpg
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3952.jpg
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3957.jpg
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m97/kiten05/?action=view&current=DSC_3964.jpg



Looks fine, the font on the tag is the most widely used one, and the arrangement on the tag also common,Model code,Color code all matching 
Easier to identify.


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...
> Structure and leather of the items look good...do ask for photos of the tag so we can be certain.


Will post the link as soon as the seller send me the pic of the tag.. Thanks RX


----------



## kfkc

Can anyone authenticate this please...Thanks in advance!

Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Black


----------



## rx4dsoul

kfkc said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please...Thanks in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Black



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## lal1

kfkc said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please...Thanks in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Black



Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

lal1 said:


> Sorry



Hi there and welcome to TPF! we really appreciate your efforts to help but the other members and I avoid double authentication or openly contradicting each other to make sure we have an orderly forum and we have been doing fine so far . If you have a difference of opinion maybe you can utilize the private messaging option to avoid confusion (if you notice your previous/first post was deleted by the TPF mods)?
Longchamp has a lot of fans and it is nice to see another one passionate about the brand. 
Thank you .


----------



## lal1

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi there and welcome to TPF! we really appreciate your efforts to help but the other members and I avoid double authentication or openly contradicting each other to make sure we have an orderly forum and we have been doing fine so far . If you have a difference of opinion maybe you can utilize the private messaging option to avoid confusion (if you notice your previous/first post was deleted by the TPF mods)?
> Longchamp has a lot of fans and it is nice to see another one passionate about the brand.
> Thank you .



Sure,
But I was thinking this is a forum, everybody has a right to share their opinions instead of just liston to one or 2 person who are trying to help.
If one's opinion is right why cannot share openly?


----------



## littlerock

lal1 said:


> Sure,
> But I was thinking this is a forum, everybody has a right to share their opinions instead of just liston to one or 2 person who are trying to help.
> If one's opinion is right why cannot share openly?



Everyone's opinion is welcome but we also take authenticating, here on TPF, very seriously. You have made some obvious mistakes regarding some of your recent posts and quite honestly it can be scary for everyone here to have someone giving out incorrect info. Please proceed with caution. You might not know this brand as well as you think.


----------



## lal1

littlerock said:


> Everyone's opinion is welcome but we also take authenticating, here on TPF, very seriously. You have made some obvious mistakes regarding some of your recent posts and quite honestly it can be scary for everyone here to have someone giving out incorrect info. Please proceed with caution. You might not know this brand as well as you think.



I think maybe I am new here so what I write maybe not so important to some people, but I know time will prove me right, coz in previous posts i shared a lot of knowledges that a lot of people never heard before, never heard doesn't mean never exist.
Good luck!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys, let's stay ON TOPIC.
Anyone can authenticate.  It's very much BUYER BEWARE given that mistakes are possible and people literally volunteer their time to authenticate.  It's merely opinion.
That said, if you are not 150% CERTAIN please do not offer advice.  Also, please respect the vibe of the thread and members.
We are very grateful for our members that give their time to help other not be robbed, thank you! 

Perhaps contributing in other areas of our website will help you learn our values and help others get to know you.

Back to topic now please.


----------



## Sasabelles

Hello!! Im a newbie.. but please help me authenticate this bag.
http://photobucket.com/longchamplmsteel
I bought this from a friend who went to paris last month.
i just want to make sure that I got an authentic Longchamp.
Thanks!!!


----------



## ami kio

Can someone authenticate this for me please?

*Item*: Longchamp Limited Edition Great Wall Of China long handled Le Pliage
*Seller*: gngabriel_78
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20069340501...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_1109

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sasabelles said:


> Hello!! Im a newbie.. but please help me authenticate this bag.
> http://photobucket.com/longchamplmsteel
> I bought this from a friend who went to paris last month.
> i just want to make sure that I got an authentic Longchamp.
> Thanks!!!



Welcome!
Here is the format: 

Item: LM Metal in Steel Med sh
Seller: a friend/not specified
Item no : (if its on auction) - omit if not
Photos/link to auction:....

This is Authentic .


----------



## rx4dsoul

ami kio said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> *Item*: Longchamp Limited Edition Great Wall Of China long handled Le Pliage
> *Seller*: gngabriel_78
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20069340501...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_1109
> 
> TIA!



Looks good!


----------



## Sasabelles

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> Here is the format:
> 
> Item: LM Metal in Steel Med sh
> Seller: a friend/not specified
> Item no : (if its on auction) - omit if not
> Photos/link to auction:....
> 
> This is Authentic .



Oh! sorry! i didnt know that there's a format.
as I've said im new here.. but thanks so much for the help.. 

Whew! Very relieved that mine is authentic.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Princess_123

HELP!, authentic or fake coach bag? Here is the link! Thanks! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190619385101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_616wt_922


----------



## baychibs

Hi, pls help me authenticate this

Item: Longchamp (I don't know the color) )
Seller: simplymehoney
Item no: 280800109128
link:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=280800109128

Am still waiting if she'll let me see the tag  Thanks a lot!


----------



## baychibs

Hi Pls disregard my first post...

Hi, pls help me authenticate this

Item: Longchamp (I don't know the color) )
Seller: simplymehoney
Item no: 280800109128
link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/abcd/


----------



## dj_mashie

Item: NWT LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE DOUBLE SHOULDER DUFFLE PEACOCK BLUE TOTE HANDBAG BAG
Seller: tikavision
Item no : 270883189316
Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270883189316&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_1137wt_955 

Comment: Hi, can someone please let me know if this LC is authentic? TIA


----------



## dj_mashie

Item: NWT Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
Seller: littlesomething4you
Item no : (if its on auction) - 120834766796
Photos/link to auction: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Long...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c225037cc#ht_1154wt_955

Comment: Hi, can someone please let me know if this LC is authentic as well? TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

dj_mashie said:


> Item: NWT LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE DOUBLE SHOULDER DUFFLE PEACOCK BLUE TOTE HANDBAG BAG
> Seller: tikavision
> Item no : 270883189316
> Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270883189316&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_1137wt_955
> 
> Comment: Hi, can someone please let me know if this LC is authentic? TIA


^ Hi. This one is Authentic.  


v need to see a pic of the tag for this one...


dj_mashie said:


> Item: NWT Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
> Seller: littlesomething4you
> Item no : (if its on auction) - 120834766796
> Photos/link to auction: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Long...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c225037cc#ht_1154wt_955
> 
> Comment: Hi, can someone please let me know if this LC is authentic as well? TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi Pls disregard my first post...
> 
> Hi, pls help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Longchamp (I don't know the color) )
> Seller: simplymehoney
> Item no: 280800109128
> link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/abcd/



Hi...can you check the pic of the tag? It's a little small and blurry on my screen...


----------



## bratzcaironne

hi! im a newbie...i'm planning to buy from a multiply seller of LC...please authenticate. I am not yet allowed to post photos. If you can just copy and paste this link on your browser: 

http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/9

http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/10

http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/11

http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/8


THanks!


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...can you check the pic of the tag? It's a little small and blurry on my screen...



Hi, here is the clearer pic of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi, here is the clearer pic of the tag



Sorry but this looks Fake.


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry but this looks Fake.



Thanks  Good thing i didn't buy it...


----------



## rx4dsoul

bratzcaironne said:


> hi! im a newbie...i'm planning to buy from a multiply seller of LC...please authenticate. I am not yet allowed to post photos. If you can just copy and paste this link on your browser:
> 
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/9
> 
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/10
> 
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/11
> 
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/photo/411/8
> 
> 
> THanks!



Hi and welcome...
this is the format...

ITEM : Specify one per post name/style/size/color
SELLER: if you know who it is
ITEM NO.: if from auction site, not needed if it's a personal item
LINK/PHOTOS: including a pic of the tag

Thanks!


----------



## angelala

Hi, can someone pls help me authenticate this? great thanks~~

Item: New Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote 100% Authentic Palm Green Leather Handle
Seller: setoro69
Item no : (if its on auction) - 270878507868
Photos/link to auction: http://www.flickr.com/photos/73475410@N04/


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelala said:


> Hi, can someone pls help me authenticate this? great thanks~~
> 
> Item: New Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote 100% Authentic Palm Green Leather Handle
> Seller: setoro69
> Item no : (if its on auction) - 270878507868
> Photos/link to auction: http://www.flickr.com/photos/73475410@N04/



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## angelala

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.



thx thx~~ I am going to ask for a refund~~


----------



## setoro

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.



Dear rx4dsoul and angelala, I am the ebay seller of the bag. I will be responsible for every item I sell as I know that's what every seller should do. 

But I feel insulted that a simple judgment is given in this way, and the buyer immediately opened an dispute case without even waiting for my response to her email. I know you are both nice people and didn't mean to be hostile. I would love to take back this bag, which, by the way, is 100% authentic. But this has given me quite a headach during this holiday season on my supposed-to-be relaxing vacation trip. 

I am aware the purpose of this forum is help people find authentic deals. I love handbags and happen to know a little about longchamp bags. So I would love to further discuss with both of you about authenticity of this bag. I can provide additional pictures, if that helps. 

As people are very knowledgeable here, many viewers will take words here as absolute truth. So please be aware the huge impacts your words and behaviors can bring to other people.

Also to my buyer, I have no problem to take this bag back and wouldn't even care about losing a few dollars on shipping. I understsand there are a lot of fake bags out there and buyers should always be aware. But I really hope we can deal with it in a nice way and don't think we should jump to a conclusion without any discussion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

setoro said:


> Dear rx4dsoul and angelala, I am the ebay seller of the bag. I will be responsible for every item I sell as I know that's what every seller should do.
> 
> But I feel insulted that a simple judgment is given in this way, and the buyer immediately opened an dispute case without even waiting for my response to her email. I know you are both nice people and didn't mean to be hostile. I would love to take back this bag, which, by the way, is 100% authentic. But this has given me quite a headach during this holiday season on my supposed-to-be relaxing vacation trip.
> 
> I am aware the purpose of this forum is help people find authentic deals. I love handbags and happen to know a little about longchamp bags. So I would love to further discuss with both of you about authenticity of this bag. I can provide additional pictures, if that helps.
> 
> As people are very knowledgeable here, many viewers will take words here as absolute truth. So please be aware the huge impacts your words and behaviors can bring to other people.
> 
> Also to my buyer, I have no problem to take this bag back and wouldn't even care about losing a few dollars on shipping. I understsand there are a lot of fake bags out there and buyers should always be aware. But I really hope we can deal with it in a nice way and don't think we should jump to a conclusion without any discussion.



I'm sorry but I really do think this is fake.
The letter fonts and arrangement of numbers on the tag doesn't match authentic ones.
The hardware is also grainy and the letters are not cut-out cleanly on it.

If you want to prove authenticity, perhaps you can provide your buyer with the receipt for the item and/or the sticker codes that come with it. 

That being said, this thread is for assistance in authentication for the buyers and disputes have to be taken up with your buyers and not with the members who authenticate here. This forum is not a substitute for professional authentication, we provide mostly opinion of members/collectors. It is nothing personal.

Also, one of the forum rules is to avoid discussing too much detail on authentication threads, I'm sorry but that's the way it is.

Good luck with your buyer.


----------



## setoro

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but I really do think this is fake.
> The letter fonts and arrangement of numbers on the tag doesn't match authentic ones.
> The hardware is also grainy and the letters are not cut-out cleanly on it.
> 
> If you want to prove authenticity, perhaps you can provide your buyer with the receipt for the item and/or the sticker codes that come with it.
> 
> That being said, this thread is for assistance in authentication for the buyers and disputes have to be taken up with your buyers and not with the members who authenticate here. This forum is not a substitute for professional authentication, we provide mostly opinion of members/collectors. It is nothing personal.
> 
> Also, one of the forum rules is to avoid discussing too much detail on authentication threads, I'm sorry but that's the way it is.
> 
> Good luck with your buyer.



Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for your suggestion. I appreciate it very much  I will keep communicating with the buyer and mail them additional evidence of authenticity if necessary. 

I realized I posted my original ebay listing with only 1 photo in order to save some listing fee (not a good idea ) and I did take a bunch of photos of the bag before listing it. Would it be ok if I post more photos of the bag? I saw it mentioned somewhere that one should be here long enough to post photos, and also saw some people posting links to online photo albums instead of posting photos directly. 

Either way, thanks and I like this forum and will respect all its rules.


----------



## miyasr

Hi all, please help me authenticate this, thank you very much in advance. 

http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00875.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00888.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00877.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00878.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00879.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00893.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00886.jpg
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00883.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

miyasr said:


> Hi all, please help me authenticate this, thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd509/miyasr2/Bbags/DSC00893.jpg



Hi!
Please follow this format for future posts 

ITEM: Arbre Navy
SELLER: not specified
ITEM NO.: not specified
LINK/PHOTOS: ......

This is Authentic.


----------



## miyasr

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> Please follow this format for future posts
> 
> ITEM: Arbre Navy
> SELLER: not specified
> ITEM NO.: not specified
> LINK/PHOTOS: ......
> 
> This is Authentic.



sorry,coz i don't know the seller and i don't know the number
and thank you !!


----------



## rx4dsoul

miyasr said:


> sorry,coz i don't know the seller and i don't know the number
> and thank you !!



It's okay, for next time....you can just indicate "unknown" or "not specified" etc that will be fine.
if it's from ebay you can find the item no. under the "Seller Info" box on the righthand portion of the screen.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Item: long champ le pliage mini handbag - rose darshan
Seller: ordered from amazon
Photo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































Sorry for all the pictures but I am hoping to provide enough to be authenticated. I've wanted this bag for a while and glad I finally found it. Thanks!!


----------



## winterlily

MsMarie said:


> I purchased (and returned) this EXACT bag from this EXACT seller.  It was 100% fake.  Please don't buy from her!
> 
> ETA: I definitely left her negative feedback when the item was purchased but I guess she had it removed.  This was the listing that I bid on was over 90 days ago, so I can't link to it, but it has the exact same pictures as before.



Thanks for sharing your experience! She does have such good reviews that any potential bad feedback she has is probably lost in all the good ones.

That fuchsia bag I bought from her was from January of 2011. I had bought the fuchsia one along with a lagoon one. Since it's been so long, there's nothing I or eBay can do about it now. For a fake, it's very well made.. but it does make me sad it's not real! I was just about to order another one from her and she accepted my request to cancel after I realized she had listed an odd handle length size and overall dimension for the large le pliage long handle tote.. 

Well if anything, this thread saved me from buying another potentially fake tote! Thanks everyone!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonchicgenre said:


> Item: long champ le pliage mini handbag - rose darshan
> Seller: ordered from amazon
> Photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures but I am hoping to provide enough to be authenticated. I've wanted this bag for a while and glad I finally found it. Thanks!!



Looks good.


----------



## rcxoxpk32

wouldnt it be nice to be able to tell if it was real without going to all this trouble


----------



## mrsanderson

rx4dsoul said:


> Items look good.



fyi, hi there, i emailed the longchamp customer service, and they said they do not have bags made in romania.


----------



## lizmedinamd

Hi really enjoyed reading the forums hope you can help, i got this bag from an Aunt who is selling for a friend its a bit cheap so I was already doubting authenticity. Hope you can help me out. Im quite new to this hope i dont make a mistake the bag has all the usual markings like the ykk zipper, the original prym at the clasp and the round plastic thingy at the back but the stitches are not equal so its a bit off  Thanks so much!








http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09655.jpg





http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09667.jpg
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09669.jpg
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09664.jpg

sorry couldnt attach other photos
item :longchamp victoire LLH
color black
Made in france
serial code as follows 
COL COM B3
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0796079
1819511024


----------



## rx4dsoul

lizmedinamd said:


> sorry couldnt attach other photos
> item :longchamp victoire LLH
> color black



Please post a better picture of the hardware and the plastic tag


----------



## mrsanderson

lizmedinamd said:


> Hi really enjoyed reading the forums hope you can help, i got this bag from an Aunt who is selling for a friend its a bit cheap so I was already doubting authenticity. Hope you can help me out. Im quite new to this hope i dont make a mistake the bag has all the usual markings like the ykk zipper, the original prym at the clasp and the round plastic thingy at the back but the stitches are not equal so its a bit off  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09655.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09667.jpg
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09669.jpg
> http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g354/lizmedinamd/DSC09664.jpg
> 
> sorry couldnt attach other photos
> item :longchamp victoire LLH
> color black
> Made in france
> serial code as follows
> COL COM B3
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0796079
> 1819511024



-the code is wrong , its fake


----------



## rx4dsoul

PLEASE READ. 
REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG.* If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.

Following format will also make it easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsanderson said:


> fyi, hi there, i emailed the longchamp customer service, and they said they do not have bags made in romania.



Thanks for your input. That was the first MIR item I saw too..but The item was all good, leather, workmanship, materials etc.  I'll email LC myself and get back to you on that.


----------



## baychibs

Hi RX, can i have your inputs regarding the authenticity of this longchamp... The seller doesn't have the pic of the tag but i just want to know what do u think about the leather quality and etc. thanks 

Item: Longchamp Medium LH - Graphite
Seller: authentic express
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6ea1109c

Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi RX, can i have your inputs regarding the authenticity of this longchamp... The seller doesn't have the pic of the tag but i just want to know what do u think about the leather quality and etc. thanks
> 
> Item: Longchamp Medium LH - Graphite
> Seller: authentic express
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6ea1109c
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi...here are thoughts on this item
1. I cant actually make a good comment on the leather because the same leather close-up photo is being used for almost all the plain pliages the seller has. Ask for the actual leather close-up for the item you are considering.
2. The zipper head pull has the ykk mark but it's missing another mark as well.
3. The underside of the metal button looks substandard.

Do ask the seller for additional photos including that of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks for your input. That was the first MIR item I saw too..but The item was all good, leather, workmanship, materials etc.  I'll email LC myself and get back to you on that.



*No Longchamp bags are made in Romania.*
This is according to Longchamp Customer relations...This means then that the item we saw submitted for authentication by *Dolcespressivo* and which I saw to be "good" may have been fake....and a very grim reminder how good the fakes are getting to be and how vigilant we all must really be.
Thanks to member MrsAnderson for taking time to address the issue


----------



## lizmedinamd

mrsanderson said:


> -the code is wrong , its fake



Thanks so much! So glad I didn't purchase the bag! So sad that a lot of fakes out there!


----------



## arya176

Hello, is this authentic? Thank you so much for your help.

Name/item description/specific item: LP Medium Short Handle in Lilac
Name of the seller: Unknown (gift)


----------



## arya176

And this, too...
Name/item description/specific item: LP Large Long Handle in Curry
Name of the seller: Unknown (gift)


























Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

arya176 said:


> And this, too...
> Name/item description/specific item: LP Large Long Handle in Curry
> Name of the seller: Unknown (gift)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I'm sorry but both look fake.
The lavender has wrong codes and poor leather..
The curry has bad hardware.


----------



## arya176

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but both look fake.
> The lavender has wrong codes and poor leather..
> The curry has bad hardware.



Thank you very much for your expertise. Really appreciate it


----------



## ayseozden

H


----------



## ironbutterfly

i plan to bid on this galeries lafayette.  there's no picture of the tag but could you tell if it's authentic?  thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190623058790


----------



## TashaLV

Hi could someone tell me if this Rival is authentic. Thanks so much for your help!!!

LONGCHAMP RIVAL BROWN PATENT LEATHER TOTE BAG WOMENS MSRP $1,000+

Seller: etwgd

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-R...H_Handbags&hash=item3a6e96716a#ht_5886wt_1202


----------



## merekat703

Found this at goodwill
Back of flap says:
       Longchamp Paris
Modele Depose-Made in France


Snaps say PYRM ORIGINAL 6/4B

inside the pocket the snap back has a round piece of leather under the gold snap back. 

Can't find any tags. Rubbery feel on the interior of the purse. 

TIA


----------



## merekat703

And this one too.

Seller: Goodwill
Style: La Pliage

Had someones initials on it so I started to pick it off. 
Original Prym 6/4B on snaps
clear plastic ring around grommet back 
YKK zipper

wrinkly from being folded 

TIA


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both bags that you posted are real 




merekat703 said:


> And this one too.
> 
> Seller: Goodwill
> Style: La Pliage
> 
> Had someones initials on it so I started to pick it off.
> Original Prym 6/4B on snaps
> clear plastic ring around grommet back
> YKK zipper
> 
> wrinkly from being folded
> 
> TIA


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and retailed for $845  Sweet bag. I have it in aubergine 




TashaLV said:


> Hi could someone tell me if this Rival is authentic. Thanks so much for your help!!!
> 
> LONGCHAMP RIVAL BROWN PATENT LEATHER TOTE BAG WOMENS MSRP $1,000+
> 
> Seller: etwgd
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-R...H_Handbags&hash=item3a6e96716a#ht_5886wt_1202


----------



## merekat703

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both bags that you posted are real



Thanks for the fast response! I am excited!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


> i plan to bid on this galeries lafayette.  there's no picture of the tag but could you tell if it's authentic?  thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190623058790



I'm sorry but while it looks good at first glance , there are not enough details to reliably tell if it is authentic or otherwise...


----------



## pinkybagz

mrsanderson said:


> fyi, hi there, i emailed the longchamp customer service, and they said they do not have bags made in romania.


hi mrsanderson,

i saw your blog n posting regarding the bag that are made in romania.  actually lc have bags made in romania because i bought one in their store.  If what your saying is true that their is no lc bags made in romania, then why are they selling this bags inside their shop.  Please verify again with lc because i'm also confused.  thanks

- pinkybagz


----------



## rx4dsoul

pinkybagz said:


> hi mrsanderson,
> 
> i saw your blog n posting regarding the bag that are made in romania.  actually lc have bags made in romania because i bought one in their store.  If what your saying is true that their is no lc bags made in romania, then why are they selling this bags inside their shop.  Please verify again with lc because i'm also confused.  thanks
> 
> - pinkybagz



Hi *pinkybagz*...this is a confusing issue...this item was put-up for authentication by a member and I looked at some details and they seemed fine to me, even the tag, despite the MIR make...however, the other member Mrsanderson claimed that Longchamp said they have no MIR bags.
I decided to email Longchamp CS myself and the response was the same- no bags were/are Made in Romania.
I was looking for the link so I could send it to LC and let them look at the details however it was already removed so I could not send photos for verification.

Matters like this one have a way of quickly becoming out of hand so for everyone's best interest, maybe you can send your own photos of the item and maybe of the receipts of your purchase to Longchamp Customer Relations  itself (Contacts at the longchamp.com website) before or rather than taking it up for discussion again here. You are the item's seller after all and it is your challenge to prove to your buyer whether your item is real or not. Communicating first hand with LC will help to allay confusion.

I would love to know what Longchamp also says regarding your item.
If you could also post all the necessary details here I would also certainly try to look at it again and try to email them myself to Longchamp too.


----------



## nanikai

Looks real to me!


----------



## TashaLV

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and retailed for $845  Sweet bag. I have it in aubergine



Thanks so much!


----------



## chanjlj

pls kindly authenticate th following bag.. Thanks

Seller br4mbles

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> pls kindly authenticate th following bag.. Thanks
> 
> Seller br4mbles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123#ht_500wt_922



Hi! here's the format
*ITEM: Les Pliage Red
SELLER: br4mbles through ebay.uk
ITEM No.:....
LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS:.....*

Please post a clear photo of the plastic tag inside.


----------



## paradise392

hey. im not sure if i'm posting this in the right section..but is this site authentic?

http://longchamp-bags.org/


----------



## rx4dsoul

paradise392 said:


> hey. im not sure if i'm posting this in the right section..but is this site authentic?
> 
> http://longchamp-bags.org/



I havent had the chance to buy from it...but I would caution you from buying from online sites other than Longhamp.com (and other authorized large dept store sites) esp if only stock photos are shown.
Ask for the tags.


----------



## ayandeng

Please authenticate. Thanks so much! 

Item: Citrine Large Long Handle Le Pliage
Seller: A friend
Links:


----------



## ayandeng

Please authenticate. Thanks so much!

Item: Graphite Large Long Handle Le Pliage
Seller: A friend


----------



## ayandeng

Please authenticate. Thanks so much!

Item: Peacock Large Long Handle Le Pliage
Seller: A friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

ayandeng said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Citrine Large Long Handle Le Pliage
> Seller: A friend
> Links:


This looks Fake.
The leather doesn't look good and the tag code is wrong. 



ayandeng said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Graphite Large Long Handle Le Pliage
> Seller: A friend


This also looks Fake...also has poor leather and the tag is off on this one.



ayandeng said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Peacock Large Long Handle Le Pliage
> Seller: A friend



Leather and tag this one are also substandard, so another Fake. 

Thank you for taking time to follow proper format, so sorry your items aren't real this time. Maybe next time you'll get lucky.


----------



## fashionislove15

Hello! This is my first time on here and I just wanted to get a particular Longchamp Le Pliage bag authenticated before I purchase it.

Item: Navy Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shopping Tote
Seller: Ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310369363542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rcxoxpk32

CrazyLV said:


> whoa!!!
> that's logo zipper is diffenitely different!!
> must be fake or old style!??!?!
> just wait for other opinion!!


nice bag


----------



## rcxoxpk32

mooks said:


> Quality of leather and stitching.....just knowing the product. Fakes are always very obvious when you know what to look for


i love bags


----------



## rcxoxpk32

ayandeng said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Peacock Large Long Handle Le Pliage
> Seller: A friend


nice bags ladies


----------



## rx4dsoul

rcxoxpk32 said:


> nice bags ladies



Hi and welcome!
Please note that the thread title is Authenticate this Longchamp. Perhaps you can avoid commenting on items especially if it is a suspected fake like the one above? This thread is supposedly for authenticity questions and issues only.
Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

fashionislove15 said:


> Hello! This is my first time on here and I just wanted to get a particular Longchamp Le Pliage bag authenticated before I purchase it.
> 
> Item: Navy Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shopping Tote
> Seller: Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310369363542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Welcome and thanks for following format!

As for your item, do ask for a photo of the tag inside.


----------



## rcxoxpk32

http://photobucket.com/rcxoxpk32


----------



## rcxoxpk32

http://photobucket.com/rcxoxpk32

is this real?


----------



## CrazyLV

rcxoxpk32 said:


> nice bag


 

ARE YOU NUTS!!!
for getting points to post?!?!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rcxoxpk32 said:


> http://photobucket.com/rcxoxpk32





rcxoxpk32 said:


> http://photobucket.com/rcxoxpk32
> 
> is this real?



I know you are new here, but this is not even your first post in the wrong forum! *Please try reading labels and thread titles.* TPF isn't exactly a jungle to navigate if you just take time to look around.

Please take a look around your screen, upper left-hand corner, FORUMS, scroll over that, scroll over Premier Designers, scroll over to *PRADA*.


----------



## Purse craze

Hi Ladies,

I bought this Longchamp Planetes Medium size off ebay and i know it is not the Planetes however i feel it could still be an authentic one but not the Planetes model. Anyhow I am not sure, if it is fake I would like to return it. Thanks so much for your help!!! 

Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle (Red)
Seller: Ebay
Links: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220925564972

Thanks heaps!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purse craze said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought this Longchamp Planetes Medium size off ebay and i know it is not the Planetes however i feel it could still be an authentic one but not the Planetes model. Anyhow I am not sure, if it is fake I would like to return it. Thanks so much for your help!!!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle (Red)
> Seller: Ebay
> Links: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220925564972
> 
> Thanks heaps!!!!



It's a Planetes and it's Real.


----------



## Purse craze

Hi rx4dsoul,

The flap of the longchamp planetes that i own has a smooth surface however the one i recently bought off ebay and posted the link in my previous post, the flap of the bag is a grained flap and not smooth. Do you know why it might be different if they both are authentic planetes?

Thanks again
Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purse craze said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> The flap of the longchamp planetes that i own has a smooth surface however the one i recently bought off ebay and posted the link in my previous post, the flap of the bag is a grained flap and not smooth. Do you know why it might be different if they both are authentic planetes?
> 
> Thanks again
> Thanks for your expertise.



What color is yours? 
Not all Planetes have the same texture of leather, most have smooth ones but some may have a slightly textured one, a new issue in Hazelnut color even has a pebbly consistency with a patent finish, so glossy it almost looks varnished.


----------



## Purse craze

Mine is red as well and is bought last year. I sent a message to the seller, she said she had hers for about two years now. I have attached a clearer picture of the flap. Also, the canvas on this bag is not as thick as a planetes should be. I am not sure whether because the older models of the planetes are like these or it is just fake.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Purse craze said:


> Mine is red as well and is bought last year. I sent a message to the seller, she said she had hers for about two years now. I have attached a clearer picture of the flap. Also, the canvas on this bag is not as thick as a planetes should be. I am not sure whether because the older models of the planetes are like these or it is just fake.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Aahhh...I see what you mean...the leather texture looks like that of a standard pliage...
Anyway, if this has the same tag as that on the original listing, it is real...and a special edition planetes. Actually it is pretty. I think that was two years ago (or maybe more? not exactly sure) that Longchamp played around with the leather material on the Planetes...they even had croc-skin textured patenty leather on some items.

If you're still not comfortable with it, then just return it and explain kindly to your seller that it's not what you wanted.


----------



## Purse craze

Thanks so much for your advise rx4dsoul!!!


----------



## ayandeng

rx4dsoul said:


> This looks Fake.
> The leather doesn't look good and the tag code is wrong.
> 
> 
> This also looks Fake...also has poor leather and the tag is off on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Leather and tag this one are also substandard, so another Fake.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to follow proper format, so sorry your items aren't real this time. Maybe next time you'll get lucky.




Oh this is sad 
But at least I get to know that these LCs are not authentic.
Again, thanks so much rx4dsoul! Much appreciated.


----------



## janejane

Hi, just wanted to see if someone was available to do a quick (within the hour) authentication before I buy? It would be much appreciated!! 

Item: black planetes medium tote
All pictures available here

TIA!!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you ask for a picture of the tag. Thanks!




janejane said:


> Hi, just wanted to see if someone was available to do a quick (within the hour) authentication before I buy? It would be much appreciated!!
> 
> Item: black planetes medium tote
> All pictures available here
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## janejane

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you ask for a picture of the tag. Thanks!


Hi,
Thanks very much for  the reply! I've asked for a photo of the tag but seller hasn't gotten back to me. I do see that there is a tag from the photo of the interior but that's all. I'll ask again. Do you have any thoughts on it?


----------



## janejane

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you ask for a picture of the tag. Thanks!



Hi,
Here are pics of the tag and zip pull. Thanks!
http://imageshack.us/g/35/picture79g.png/


----------



## janejane

janejane said:


> Hi,
> Here are pics of the tag and zip pull. Thanks!
> http://imageshack.us/g/35/picture79g.png/



Hi, 
I went ahead and bought the bag but am awaiting your authentication before I pay! Thanks for helping out-- the black planetes is beautiful!


----------



## Miko Design

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this tote for me? And is this the large or medium size?

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag
Links: http://photobucket.com/longchamplarge

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

You got lucky- it's real! 




janejane said:


> Hi,
> I went ahead and bought the bag but am awaiting your authentication before I pay! Thanks for helping out-- the black planetes is beautiful!


----------



## carlbrent

Hi,

Can you please authenticate the following: 

LONGCHAMP BAG LIMITED ED BLACK MED LH
Seller: authentic_express
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260930016378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and this one:
LONGCHAMP *LIMITED* LM BLACK METALLIC MLH* france made*
Seller: Signature_Lane
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/120839230795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miko Design said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this tote for me? And is this the large or medium size?
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag
> Links: http://photobucket.com/longchamplarge
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! It is the large shopping/large long handled type, however it could be fake...if you can post a better pic of the tag minus flash we can be more certain


----------



## rx4dsoul

carlbrent said:


> Hi,
> 
> LONGCHAMP BAG LIMITED ED BLACK MED LH
> Seller: authentic_express
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260930016378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and this one:
> LONGCHAMP *LIMITED* LM BLACK METALLIC MLH* france made*
> Seller: Signature_Lane
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/120839230795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Both are Real


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi
would like to ask for your help to authenticate this LC

*ITEM: Les Pliage Red
SELLER: bought from a friend
ITEM No.:N/A
LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img1350ai.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img1351eq.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img1347px.jpg/

*Thanks!


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi
would like to ask for your help to authenticate this LC

ITEM: Les Pliage Red
SELLER: bought from a friend
ITEM No.:N/A
LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img1350ai.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img1351eq.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img1347px.jpg/

Thanks!


----------



## janejane

CH<3Longchamp said:


> You got lucky- it's real!



thanks  can't wait for it to come. i'll have to find something to treat it with something for the scratch on the leather but it was a great deal. are there many fake planetes out there? all i found on a forum search were a couple that were obvious fakes (strangely shaped bags)


----------



## Miko Design

Thanks rx4dsoul. Here's the pic of the tag without flash. It's a piece of plastic. Thanks!





rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! It is the large shopping/large long handled type, however it could be fake...if you can post a better pic of the tag minus flash we can be more certain


----------



## Miko Design

The attached pic might not work. Here's the link of the pic: 
http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/LVLover2011/DSC00519.jpg

Thanks!




Miko Design said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Here's the pic of the tag without flash. It's a piece of plastic. Thanks!


----------



## Keepallboi

Hi authenicators. Can you please take a look at these two bags for me. The first one seems too good to be true. Let me know what pics are required (I'm new to the Longchamp side, I'm normally over in LV, although I have a XL pliage travel bag from Longchamp that I bought at the boutique in Montreal)

Thanks in advance !!

Item: Longchamp le pliage large (short handles)
Item #: 270889480392
Seller: 2011yaoyao1992
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27088948039...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Longchamp le pliage large navy
Item #: 220929737619
Seller: fashion-gangsta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092973761...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5084wt_922


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miko Design said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Here's the pic of the tag without flash. It's a piece of plastic. Thanks!



This looks Fake. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

lucky_ducky said:


> Hi
> would like to ask for your help to authenticate this LC
> 
> ITEM: Les Pliage Red
> SELLER: bought from a friend
> ITEM No.:N/A
> LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img1350ai.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/img1351eq.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img1347px.jpg/
> 
> Thanks!



This looks Fake. Bad hardware and leather. Sorry.


----------



## Miko Design

Thanks rx4dsoul. Is it because the tag says "Made in China"?




rx4dsoul said:


> This looks Fake. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miko Design said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Is it because the tag says "Made in China"?



A lot of authentic LC items are actually made in China, but this tag that you posted has details that look off. Better luck next time.


----------



## Miko Design

Thanks rx4dsoul.



rx4dsoul said:


> A lot of authentic LC items are actually made in China, but this tag that you posted has details that look off. Better luck next time.


----------



## chanjlj

pls kindly authenticate the following bag:


Longchamp handbag LE PLIAGE Shoulder Bag in Dark Red NWT - UK Seller genuine
br4mbles 
250966190838
http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/longchamp/

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> pls kindly authenticate the following bag:
> 
> 
> Longchamp handbag LE PLIAGE Shoulder Bag in Dark Red NWT - UK Seller genuine
> br4mbles
> 250966190838
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/longchamp/
> 
> Many thanks



It's authentic, albeit used (?).


----------



## chanjlj

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic, albeit used (?).



it's brand new and has a tag attached to it.. you think its been used ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> it's brand new and has a tag attached to it.. you think its been used ?



It might be from the photos, but the leather looks a bit rubbed-on (but  real!) and the hardware has some few scratches on it...but then again, it might be from the quality of the pictures. Maybe you can try to clarify that from the seller.


----------



## chanjlj

rx4dsoul said:


> It might be from the photos, but the leather looks a bit rubbed-on (but  real!) and the hardware has some few scratches on it...but then again, it might be from the quality of the pictures. Maybe you can try to clarify that from the seller.



thanks for getting back to me.. the main thing, is its genuine


----------



## beyyap

Greetings. I just signed up and apparently I can't create my own post yet. Mind if I put my concern here? Really sorry. I bought a "tree of life" Longchamp L LH online. I went to Trinoma to check the quality, the SA wasn't sure if my bag's authentic. I'm paranoid. I think it's a bit too shiny but when I compare it to my other LP, they seem to look alike. Where can I have it authenticated?   It says on the tag:  SPE PAC/02 Longchamp Paris Made in France 0823654 1899386HT560


----------



## vanessablanca

hi. I just bought a longchamp eiffel tower in white online and i hope you can help me authenticate it because i feel like it looks different from my other eiffel tower lc. thanks. http://photobucket.com/longchampET


----------



## rx4dsoul

beyyap said:


> Greetings. I just signed up and apparently I can't create my own post yet. Mind if I put my concern here? Really sorry. I bought a "tree of life" Longchamp L LH online. I went to Trinoma to check the quality, the SA wasn't sure if my bag's authentic. I'm paranoid. I think it's a bit too shiny but when I compare it to my other LP, they seem to look alike. Where can I have it authenticated?   It says on the tag:  SPE PAC/02 Longchamp Paris Made in France 0823654 1899386HT560



Welcome!
You can post photos here and we will try to help you (copy of info is just not enough-pics need to be submitted)
Use this format:
*ITEM: LP Arbre / Size / Color
SELLER:
ITEM NO: disregard if not on auction
PHOTOS:
   front of whole bag
   leather flap front and back
   hardware / pull
   tag inside
   etc....*


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanessablanca said:


> hi. I just bought a longchamp eiffel tower in white online and i hope you can help me authenticate it because i feel like it looks different from my other eiffel tower lc. thanks. http://photobucket.com/longchampET


Hi! This is the format:
ITEM : Pliage Eiffel White with Navy MedSH
SELLER: not specified
ITEM NO:
PHOTOS/LINK:


The photos you posted of the leather are a bit blurry, hardware looks good though and the tag is authentic.


----------



## dlci

Hi im new here, can someone help and tell me if this is real? A friend is selling it. TIA!

ITEM: LH Med Navy
SELLER: NA
ITEM NO: NA
PHOTOS:


----------



## rx4dsoul

dlci said:


> Hi im new here, can someone help and tell me if this is real? A friend is selling it. TIA!
> 
> ITEM: LH Med Navy
> SELLER: NA
> ITEM NO: NA
> PHOTOS:



This looks Fake ...the leather isn't good and the hardware looks substandard.


----------



## kewlshine

Hi I'm new here. Can you please help me if this one is real or fake... i saw this one on Facebook. TIA! 

LC Victoire Medium short handle-clay 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43113791.53187.100000273699690&type=3&theater


----------



## vanessablanca

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! This is the format:
> ITEM : Pliage Eiffel White with Navy MedSH
> SELLER: not specified
> ITEM NO:
> PHOTOS/LINK:
> 
> The photos you posted of the leather are a bit blurry, hardware looks good though and the tag is authentic.



Here's another photo of the leather flap.. http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e180/ness_slayer/?action=view¤t=63bce097.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vanessablanca

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! This is the format:
> ITEM : Pliage Eiffel White with Navy MedSH
> SELLER: not specified
> ITEM NO:
> PHOTOS/LINK:
> 
> The photos you posted of the leather are a bit blurry, hardware looks good though and the tag is authentic.



Can you also help me check the tag for my other lc if its authentic..im afraid since they look diff the old one is fake   the tag is a bit worn out already because i use the bag a lot.. 

Here's the photo:
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e180/ness_slayer/?action=view¤t=eb6fa802.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## zainabm

ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Black-New-Large-retail-145-/130628937731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6a176803#ht_13715wt_5507


----------



## dlci

rx4dsoul said:


> This looks Fake ...the leather isn't good and the hardware looks substandard.



Aww too bad, thank you for checking though...


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanessablanca said:


> Can you also help me check the tag for my other lc if its authentic..im afraid since they look diff the old one is fake   the tag is a bit worn out already because i use the bag a lot..
> 
> Here's the photo:
> http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e180/ness_slayer/?action=view¤t=eb6fa802.jpg&evt=user_media_share




Authentic tag and should match a medSH/type "M" Graphite with white Eiffel


----------



## rx4dsoul

zainabm said:


> ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Black-New-Large-retail-145-/130628937731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6a176803#ht_13715wt_5507



Hi and welcome!
*Here is the proper format:

ITEM:
SELLER:
ITEM NO: (if on auction)
PHOTOS/LINK :
  clear pictures of whole bag, leather, hardware, tag etc
  make sure links open *


----------



## vanessablanca

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Authentic tag and should match a medSH/type "M" Graphite with white Eiffel



Oh yay! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Keepallboi said:


> Item: Longchamp le pliage large (short handles)
> Item #: 270889480392
> Seller: 2011yaoyao1992
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27088948039...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Longchamp le pliage large navy
> Item #: 220929737619
> Seller: fashion-gangsta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22092973761...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5084wt_922



Hi! Sorry it seems this request was overlooked with all the requests coming in lately.
Anyway, *first item* : it is difficult to tell with only stock photos shown...

*Second item*: I would be wary, the tag shown is for a different color of item. The listing says "classic navy" but that tag shown (although it looks real enough) is the tag for another kind of blue, one which doesn't have dark lining as is shown in this listing!!!...

Good luck!


----------



## attilalitta

Hi, 

pls help authenticate this: Le Pliage Medium, Long handle, Black

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC2/

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

attilalitta said:


> Hi,
> 
> pls help authenticate this: Le Pliage Medium, Long handle, Black
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l62/attilalitta/LC2/
> 
> Thank you



Hi!
Please follow this format next time:

ITEM: Les pliage Black, Med LH
SELLER: not specified
ITEM NO: ?
PHOTOS/LINK:

This looks Fake ...sorry.


----------



## mischka

*ITEM: *Le Pliage, LLH, Bilberry *
SELLER: *a friend*
PHOTOS/LINK : 
*tag 
zipper 
bag

Thanks ladies!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mischka said:


> *ITEM: *Le Pliage, LLH, Bilberry *
> SELLER: *a friend*
> PHOTOS/LINK :
> *tag
> zipper
> bag
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Hi!
I'm sorry but this looks Fake...leather doesn't look good and the tag is imitation.


----------



## beyyap

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> You can post photos here and we will try to help you (copy of info is just not enough-pics need to be submitted)
> Use this format:
> *ITEM: LP Arbre / Size / Color
> SELLER:
> ITEM NO: disregard if not on auction
> PHOTOS:
> front of whole bag
> leather flap front and back
> hardware / pull
> tag inside
> etc....*



ITEM: Tree of Life/Large/Grape?
SELLER: Online seller 
http://s1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/
TAG: SPE PAC/02 Longchamp Paris Made in France 0823654 1899386HT560

I'll try to take a picture of the zipper and the tag, I'm just charging.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beyyap said:


> ITEM: Tree of Life/Large/Grape?
> SELLER: Online seller
> http://s1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/
> TAG: SPE PAC/02 Longchamp Paris Made in France 0823654 1899386HT560
> 
> I'll try to take a picture of the zipper and the tag, I'm just charging.



The leather on this doesn't look good and the embroidery looks off.
We will wait for the tag.


----------



## beyyap

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather on this doesn't look good and the embroidery looks off.
> We will wait for the tag.



ITEM: Tree of Life/Large LH/ Grape?
Seller: Red Handed (Facebook)
Photos: 
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/P10p.jpg
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/h-1.jpg
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/f.jpg

I took a pic using natural light. Unfortunately my hands were shaking and I don't have my other camera here. But I tried to compare the font from my other LP it looks a bit off. From the leather and the low res pics I provided what can you infer?  I'm sad. I'm a student and I saved dough for this bag. Thank you for taking time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beyyap said:


> ITEM: Tree of Life/Large LH/ Grape?
> Seller: Red Handed (Facebook)
> Photos:
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/P10p.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/h-1.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/f.jpg
> 
> I took a pic using natural light. Unfortunately my hands were shaking and I don't have my other camera here. But I tried to compare the font from my other LP it looks a bit off. From the leather and the low res pics I provided what can you infer?  I'm sad. I'm a student and I saved dough for this bag. Thank you for taking time.



I would really like to see a better picture of the tag.
Again, The leather looks fake, so do the front of the bag and the birds, that much though I can tell you.
Sorry


----------



## beyyap

beyyap said:


> ITEM: Tree of Life/Large LH/ Grape?
> Seller: Red Handed (Facebook)
> Photos:
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/P10p.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/h-1.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/f.jpg
> 
> I took a pic using natural light. Unfortunately my hands were shaking and I don't have my other camera here. But I tried to compare the font from my other LP it looks a bit off. From the leather and the low res pics I provided what can you infer?  I'm sad. I'm a student and I saved dough for this bag. Thank you for taking time.


Also is there a store in the Philippines around Manila, Alabang, and QC that authenticates LC bags? I have to prove to the seller if ever this turns out fake.


----------



## beyyap

rx4dsoul said:


> I would really like to see a better picture of the tag.
> Again, The leather looks fake, so do the front of the bag and the birds, that much though I can tell you.
> Sorry



Thank you. I will try to take a better picture of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beyyap said:


> Also is there a store in the Philippines around Manila, Alabang, and QC that authenticates LC bags? I have to prove to the seller if ever this turns out fake.



I really do not know.

Good luck.


----------



## FValentine

Hello! I want to buy this Le Pilage tote on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...H_Handbags&hash=item3a6eb4cb34#ht_3532wt_1113

If anyone has time to take a look at the auction I would really appreciate it  

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

FValentine said:


> Hello! I want to buy this Le Pilage tote on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...H_Handbags&hash=item3a6eb4cb34#ht_3532wt_1113
> 
> If anyone has time to take a look at the auction I would really appreciate it
> 
> thanks!



Hi. The leather doesn't look good and the item tag looks fake.
Pls. ask for better close-up photos of the leather , zipper pull and plastic tag inside. 

This is the format for posts.
Item (name or description size handles color)
Seller: 
Item No: if on auction
Link/photos:


----------



## FValentine

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. The leather doesn't look good and the item tag looks fake.
> Pls. ask for better close-up photos of the leather , zipper pull and plastic tag inside.
> 
> This is the format for posts.
> Item (name or description size handles color)
> Seller:
> Item No: if on auction
> Link/photos:



Thanks heaps! Will do!


----------



## ballet_russe

FValentine said:


> Hello! I want to buy this Le Pilage tote on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...H_Handbags&hash=item3a6eb4cb34#ht_3532wt_1113
> 
> If anyone has time to take a look at the auction I would really appreciate it
> 
> thanks!



i am confident it is fake, without further photos.


----------



## ballet_russe

beyyap said:


> ITEM: Tree of Life/Large LH/ Grape?
> Seller: Red Handed (Facebook)
> Photos:
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/P10p.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/h-1.jpg
> http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/Beyyap/f.jpg
> 
> I took a pic using natural light. Unfortunately my hands were shaking and I don't have my other camera here. But I tried to compare the font from my other LP it looks a bit off. From the leather and the low res pics I provided what can you infer?  I'm sad. I'm a student and I saved dough for this bag. Thank you for taking time.



As far as I know, the Arbe bag never was in grape.  I believe counterfeiters take any color of bag, and silkscreen or embroider patterns.


----------



## beyyap

ballet_russe said:


> As far as I know, the Arbe bag never was in grape.  I believe counterfeiters take any color of bag, and silkscreen or embroider patterns.


 

Pays to know. And in the long run, it is really much better to buy at Longchamp stores. I will try to go to Longchamp and see if they can authenticate. I need a person who can talk to the seller and say to his face that what he claims authentic is otherwise. Thank you all for the time and help.


----------



## FifthAvenueJim

Item Le Pliage small tote
Seller: 03 bellasmom
Item No:LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Brown Mini Tote Small Purse Bag ~Mint 
Link/photos:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290652041509

Hi!  We sold this bag and the purchaser is questioning authenticity.  We are certain this is authentic but would like a 2nd opinion before proceeding. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

FifthAvenueJim said:


> Item Le Pliage small tote
> Seller: 03 bellasmom
> Item No:LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Brown Mini Tote Small Purse Bag ~Mint
> Link/photos:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290652041509
> 
> Hi!  We sold this bag and the purchaser is questioning authenticity.  We are certain this is authentic but would like a 2nd opinion before proceeding. Thanks!



looks good so far but
Please post a pic of the tag...


----------



## chel14

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Type "M" Short Handle in Lagoon
SELLER: Bought from ebay
PHOTOS/LINK :http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554118614764.2114535.1307892938&type=1
Comments: The seller swears it is real.

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Medium Long Handle in Citrine
SELLER: Bought from a friend (her cousin bought it from France)
PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554026012449.2114530.1307892938&type=1
Comments: The seller travel from France and bought many LC bags


ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Large Long Handle in Lagoon
SELLER: A gift from husband 
PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554084253905.2114534.1307892938&type=1
Comments: My first LC! He bought it online last March 2010.

ITEM: Petit Sac Longchamp Murano (I'm not sure)
SELLER: Bought from ebay
PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2553907849495.2114527.1307892938&type=1
Comments: The seller bought it from France. 

If someone could authenticate for me that would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chel14

Hi, here's another links in case the first one I posted won't work. Sorry about that. Thanks!

1. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912793213/

2. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912640903/

3. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912724711/

4. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912842639/


----------



## rx4dsoul

chel14 said:


> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Type "M" Short Handle in Lagoon
> SELLER: Bought from ebay
> PHOTOS/LINK :http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554118614764.2114535.1307892938&type=1
> Comments: The seller swears it is real.
> 
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Medium Long Handle in Citrine
> SELLER: Bought from a friend (her cousin bought it from France)
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554026012449.2114530.1307892938&type=1
> Comments: The seller travel from France and bought many LC bags
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Large Long Handle in Lagoon
> SELLER: A gift from husband
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2554084253905.2114534.1307892938&type=1
> Comments: My first LC! He bought it online last March 2010.
> 
> 
> ITEM: Petit Sac Longchamp Murano (I'm not sure)
> SELLER: Bought from ebay
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2553907849495.2114527.1307892938&type=1
> Comments: The seller bought it from France.
> 
> If someone could authenticate for me that would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!



*ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Type "M" Short Handle in Lagoon*
^ This is Fake.(Lagoon)


*ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Medium Long Handle in Citrine*
^ This looks good.(citrine)

*ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Large Long Handle in Lagoon*
^ (lagoon) 
Are you using the seller's photos or your own? Please use your own photos.
If these are your own, then I would say it is *also Fake, because the bag is colored lagoon/a lighter blue with a brown lining and the tag says Navy* with an item code that says this bag was issued at a time when Lagoon color was not yet released...hardware also looks off as well.
I know this was your hubby's gift ,so sorry to break bad news. 


*ITEM: Petit Sac Longchamp Murano *(I'm not sure)
^ (*Millefiore*) Looks good so far...maybe Ballet_Russe can comment on this item if she thinks otherwise.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chel14 said:


> Hi, here's another links in case the first one I posted won't work. Sorry about that. Thanks!
> 
> 1. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912793213/
> 
> 2. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912640903/
> 
> 3. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912724711/
> 
> 4. http://www.flickr.com/photos/53427851@N00/sets/72157628912842639/



Hi!
Please try to organize further requests into *one item per post*...this is to avoid confusion and makes it easier to sort items out. You can always post as many items as you want provided you separate each item so we can help you out faster....Thanks!


----------



## chel14

rx4dsoul said:


> *ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Type "M" Short Handle in Lagoon*
> ^ This is Fake.(Lagoon)
> 
> 
> *ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Medium Long Handle in Citrine*
> ^ This looks good.(citrine)
> 
> *ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Large Long Handle in Lagoon*
> ^ (lagoon)
> Are you using the seller's photos or your own? Please use your own photos.
> If these are your own, then I would say it is *also Fake, because the bag is colored lagoon/a lighter blue with a brown lining and the tag says Navy* with an item code that says this bag was issued at a time when Lagoon color was not yet released...hardware also looks off as well.
> I know this was your hubby's gift ,so sorry to break bad news.
> 
> 
> *ITEM: Petit Sac Longchamp Murano *(I'm not sure)
> ^ (*Millefiore*) Looks good so far...maybe Ballet_Russe can comment on this item if she thinks otherwise.



Hi, I'm actually in doubt with the short handle

About the long handle I'm surprised it wasn't real, I saw the receipt and it was like buying in LC store, I don't know if I'm going to tell this to my hubby  

I'm glad the citrine is a good one 

Hope the millefiore is real too. Thanks for the info

By the way those photos were mine. I'm sorry with my other post I just thought links aren't working.
Thanks rx4dsoul for your time, I highly appreciate it


----------



## rx4dsoul

chel14 said:


> About the long handle I'm surprised it wasn't real, I saw the receipt and it was like buying in LC store, I don't know if I'm going to tell this to my hubby
> 
> By the way those photos were mine. I'm sorry with my other post I just thought links aren't working.
> Thanks rx4dsoul for your time, I highly appreciate it



Better not, a gift is a gift , one has to appreciate it in all its forms.


----------



## chel14

rx4dsoul said:


> Better not, a gift is a gift , one has to appreciate it in all its forms.


  Yes, you're right!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The Millefiore is real 




chel14 said:


> Hi, I'm actually in doubt with the short handle
> 
> About the long handle I'm surprised it wasn't real, I saw the receipt and it was like buying in LC store, I don't know if I'm going to tell this to my hubby
> 
> I'm glad the citrine is a good one
> 
> Hope the millefiore is real too. Thanks for the info
> 
> By the way those photos were mine. I'm sorry with my other post I just thought links aren't working.
> Thanks rx4dsoul for your time, I highly appreciate it


----------



## chel14

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The Millefiore is real



That's great! Thanks much


----------



## lavostrodea

hi,

Kindly help me authenticate this bag. It was given as a gift 

There are a lot of fakes out there specially in our country. I wouldn't want to contribute to it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lavostrodea said:


> hi,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag. It was given as a gift
> 
> There are a lot of fakes out there specially in our country. I wouldn't want to contribute to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi this is the format
ITEM:
SELLER:
ITEM NO:
LINK/PHOTOS: pls make sure they are clear and that links open

Thanks!


----------



## lavostrodea

Hi,

I'm sorry about that. 

let me try again.

ITEM: Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Black
SELLER: It was given as a gift
ITEM NO:
LINK/PHOTOS: http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj517/lavostrodea/ 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lavostrodea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry about that.
> 
> let me try again.
> 
> ITEM: Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Black
> SELLER: It was given as a gift
> ITEM NO:
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj517/lavostrodea/
> 
> Thanks!


This looks Fake unfortunately...the leather is substandard and the tag , blurry the pic may be, is a replica.


----------



## lavostrodea

i keep on having an error problem if i post a reply with a quote. apologies for not quoting rx4dsoul's reply.

aww, too bad.  well, if that'd the case i'm pretty sure I will not use it. it's just sad 'coz it was a given and I won't be using it. 



on the lighter note, he did inform me that the seller offers a money back guarantee once the item was proven fake. i just have to break the news. 



thank you for your help!


----------



## lavostrodea

and just because i felt bad about the fake longchamp Le Pliage bag, I looked for online sellers in facebook. I just saw this lovely red planetes medium short handle. can you please have this authenticated before I decide to buy it?

thanks in advance! 

ITEM: Planetes Medium Short handle in Rouge
SELLER: Pamela Ng Yoo (from facebook)
LINK/PHOTOS: 

http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj517/lavostrodea/


----------



## rx4dsoul

lavostrodea said:


> ITEM: Planetes Medium Short handle in Rouge
> SELLER: Pamela Ng Yoo (from facebook)
> LINK/PHOTOS:
> 
> http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj517/lavostrodea/



Authentic.


----------



## lavostrodea

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 

GREAT! i just knew it. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## mimii017

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Black
SELLER: N/A (friend of my cousin)
ITEM NO: N/A

Please help me authenticate this bag. I hope you can able to see the tag even though its kinda blurred. Thanks a lot in advance and more power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Black
> SELLER: N/A (friend of my cousin)
> ITEM NO: N/A
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I hope you can able to see the tag even though its kinda blurred. Thanks a lot in advance and more power!



Better photos please... thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Black
> SELLER: N/A (friend of my cousin)
> ITEM NO: N/A
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I hope you can able to see the tag even though its kinda blurred. Thanks a lot in advance and more power!



leather close-up and tag...


----------



## adiest

Hai I just bought a second hand longchamp le pliage via inet, and I wonder is this real or fake, the reason is:
1. The zipper is not made by YKK, and the word is LONGCHAMP PARIS/LONGCHAMP FRANCE (in the other side)
2. there is line below the logo in front
3. the word in the backside of the bag, said LONGCHAMP PARIS, and below it, MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN FRANCE
4. there is no plastik tag inside the bag about the serial number of the bag.
However, the button is the same with mine. it said ORIGINAL PRYM 4/6 B, and the button inside the bag is covered with round plastic. what do you think girls? here are some photos of it


----------



## rx4dsoul

adiest said:


> Hai I just bought a second hand longchamp le pliage via inet, and I wonder is this real or fake, the reason is:


Looks like an authentic older issue Les Pliage ....
But maybe CH or Ballet_Russe can back me up


----------



## ballet_russe

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks like an authentic older issue Les Pliage ....
> But maybe CH or Ballet_Russe can back me up



it is authentic


----------



## PurseTragedy

Please help authenticate. Thank you.

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Graphite
SELLER: BagFinder
http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t493/c0d3brkr/IMG_0593.jpg
http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t493/c0d3brkr/DSCN2707.jpg
http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t493/c0d3brkr/DSCN2704.jpg

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Loaden
SELLER: BagFinder
http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t436/c0d3brkr1/IMG_0483.jpg
http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t436/c0d3brkr1/IMG_0484.jpg
http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t436/c0d3brkr1/IMG_0486.jpg


----------



## ms p

Hi please help, le pliage black long handle. Thanks!


http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Black%20Medium/


----------



## rx4dsoul

PurseTragedy said:


> Please help authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Graphite
> SELLER: BagFinder
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Loaden
> SELLER: BagFinder



Both are Fake - leather looks off and the tags have wrong codes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ms p said:


> Hi please help, le pliage black long handle. Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Black%20Medium/



Authentic.


----------



## Sararai

Hi! Please help me authenticate! Thank you so much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Plaige Large Long Handle - Chocolate


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sararai said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate! Thank you so much!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Plaige Large Long Handle - Chocolate



This looks Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Sararai

rx4dsoul said:


> This looks Fake. Sorry.




How can you tell its fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sararai said:


> How can you tell its fake?



The tag is an imitation - details as to why, we cannot discuss much more  because forum rules do not allow...
Also, your item has light colored lining, the chocolate bags, and even the mocha colored bags, have black insides. But this is only secondary compared to the wrong tag.


----------



## ms p

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank u


----------



## nydreaming

Hi! Thinking of purchasing this Longchamp online. I have no references because it's an old model. It generally looks  authentic to me although there seems to be only 3 characters in the serial number (P86). Your opinions will be great! 

Thank you!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23171996@N06/?saved=1


----------



## nydreaming

Hi! Thinking of purchasing this Longchamp online. I have no references because it's an old model. It generally looks authentic to me although there seems to be only 3 characters in the serial number (P86). Your opinions will be great! 

Thank you!


ITEM: Longchamp Black Leather Crossbody ('official name' unknown)
SELLER: Gemina, ebay
ITEM NO: N/A

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23171996@N06/?saved=1


----------



## adiest

Thank you *ballet_russe* and *rx4dsoul*


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 



nydreaming said:


> Hi! Thinking of purchasing this Longchamp online. I have no references because it's an old model. It generally looks authentic to me although there seems to be only 3 characters in the serial number (P86). Your opinions will be great!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Black Leather Crossbody ('official name' unknown)
> SELLER: Gemina, ebay
> ITEM NO: N/A
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23171996@N06/?saved=1


----------



## nydreaming

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you! For my own knowledge, what details are most telling of an authentic bag?


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> leather close-up and tag...



Here's the close-up pic of the tag. please check. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Here's the close-up pic of the tag. please check. thanks



The tag is a replica. Sorry.


----------



## hansnkimcent

Hi, PF friends, please help authenticating this Longchamp bag. I'll be keeping it once I have your opinions.  Thank you all so much as always!

ITEM: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Arbre de Vie - Large' Tote in Fushia
SELLER: A friend
LINK/PHOTOS: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/
(I hope the photos are clear, otherwise, please let me know so I can request for more)


----------



## drpinkstar

Hi! I'm new here and I thought you could help me.  I saw a boutique with longchamp victoire but it seems like details are inconsistent, and i know how to tell which is fake.  Are they from the planetes line? Cause the feel of the texture of the bag seems different with the one I previously have, which is made in Tunisia.  It's so confusing knowing that there are a lot of fakes nowadays and they get better and better at replicating.  

ITEM: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE WITH CROC SKIN DETAIL (BLACK)
SELLER: N/A
SELLER NO.: N/A


























ITEM: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE WITH EMBROIDERED DETAIL (BLACK)
SELLER: N/A
SELLER NO.: N/A



























They also have Le Pliages and i loved the color.  I just hope it's real though? 

ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE (OLD ROSE) LARGE LONG HANDLE
SELLER: N/A
SELLER NO.: N/A


























TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

drpinkstar said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I thought you could help me.  I saw a boutique with longchamp victoire but it seems like details are inconsistent, and i know how to tell which is fake.  Are they from the planetes line? Cause the feel of the texture of the bag seems different with the one I previously have, which is made in Tunisia.  It's so confusing knowing that there are a lot of fakes nowadays and they get better and better at replicating.
> 
> ITEM: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE WITH CROC SKIN DETAIL (BLACK)
> SELLER: N/A
> SELLER NO.: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITEM: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE WITH EMBROIDERED DETAIL (BLACK)
> SELLER: N/A
> SELLER NO.: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Le Pliages and i loved the color.  I just hope it's real though?
> 
> ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE (OLD ROSE) LARGE LONG HANDLE
> SELLER: N/A
> SELLER NO.: N/A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Unfortunately, I agree with your suspicion that these are Fakes.
The Victoires are off-shoots of the Planetes line...most of them  (unless they are special editions with special materials like canvas or pony hair etc etc...) and the common ones you see have the same sturdy nylon material as the planetes line. 

First Victoire - the horse and rider embroidery/applique on front looks off...
Second victoire - definitely fake
Third item / Plain les pliage - substandard leather


----------



## drpinkstar

rx4dsoul said:


> Unfortunately, I agree with your suspicion that these are Fakes.
> The Victoires are off-shoots of the Planetes line...most of them  (unless they are special editions with special materials like canvas or pony hair etc etc...) and the common ones you see have the same sturdy nylon material as the planetes line.
> 
> First Victoire - the horse and rider embroidery/applique on front looks off...
> Second victoire - definitely fake
> Third item / Plain les pliage - substandard leather



Thank you very much for the information!  
But i would like to clarify, how can you tell that these are fakes? I know these are forum rules, but I really want to know how to look for original ones especially there are so many fake ones nowadays.  Thank you so much, you've been of great help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

drpinkstar said:


> Thank you very much for the information!
> But i would like to clarify, how can you tell that these are fakes? I know these are forum rules, but I really want to know how to look for original ones especially there are so many fake ones nowadays.  Thank you so much, you've been of great help!



Buy from authorized outlets only...and when that isn't possible, from resellers who are very transparent and honest. Don't rely on 100% feedback alone, ask for plenty of photos beforehand and an ironclad return guarantee. And most importantly, know your price points.
I already posted price ranges - you can also look these up on merchant sites such as magnum's and nordstrom's...as for telling which are fakes...we learn mostly from experience - some tips you can get from the forum by backreading through the various Longchamp threads and through this thread.


----------



## hansnkimcent

Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you!


ITEM: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Arbre de Vie - Large' Tote in Fushia
SELLER: A friend
LINK/PHOTOS: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/

Added a few more photos.


----------



## drpinkstar

rx4dsoul said:


> Buy from authorized outlets only...and when that isn't possible, from resellers who are very transparent and honest. Don't rely on 100% feedback alone, ask for plenty of photos beforehand and an ironclad return guarantee. And most importantly, know your price points.
> I already posted price ranges - you can also look these up on merchant sites such as magnum's and nordstrom's...as for telling which are fakes...we learn mostly from experience - some tips you can get from the forum by backreading through the various Longchamp threads and through this thread.



Thank you very much for the info. Will have to have a keen eye on this, with the variety of the fake ones, it's so hard to tell


----------



## rx4dsoul

hansnkimcent said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag, thank you!
> 
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Arbre de Vie - Large' Tote in Fushia
> SELLER: A friend
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m534/longchampca/
> 
> Added a few more photos.



Looks good.


----------



## drpinkstar

Hi again! I would like to ask, is it true that the material of the bag depends on the country where it's made?  I've seen Planetes in different textures, one from Tunisia and one in France. Are they both real? i'm sorry I can't take a picture, the store wouldn't allow me to.


----------



## rx4dsoul

drpinkstar said:


> Hi again! I would like to ask, is it true that the material of the bag depends on the country where it's made?  I've seen Planetes in different textures, one from Tunisia and one in France. Are they both real? i'm sorry I can't take a picture, the store wouldn't allow me to.



Can't say if its real or not unless we see the actual items' photos...
However, there are made in Tunisia and made in France items, and according to Longchamp, the materials and quality are supposed to be the same regardless of the country of make.

Some collectors claim though that the MIF items are superior in quality than those from other areas, but so far, I haven't encountered those problems.


----------



## dayledayle

HI! Kindly authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41617bf19c


----------



## rx4dsoul

dayledayle said:


> HI! Kindly authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41617bf19c



Hi! Please use this format

*ITEM NAME:
SELLER:
AUCTION NO:
LINK/PHOTOS:*
 (*Pls include a clear photo of the tag* because the leather on this item doesn't look good...)

Thanks


----------



## kbolton4664

How do I get a a wallet authenticated


----------



## rx4dsoul

kbolton4664 said:


> How do I get a a wallet authenticated



Hi and welcome to TPF!
*Upper left hand corner - Forums - Premiere designers - Chanel* - take it from there.


----------



## sweetmango25

ITEM NAME: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage 1899 LONG HANDLE TOTE LARGE MAUVE *BRAND NEW!!* e326
SELLER: brand_shopping_uk
AUCTION NO: n/a
LINK/PHOTOS: 
(Pls include a clear photo of the tag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6cfeb467

thanks guys ! 

sorry i think its their only photo...


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetmango25 said:


> ITEM NAME: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage 1899 LONG HANDLE TOTE LARGE MAUVE *BRAND NEW!!* e326
> SELLER: brand_shopping_uk
> AUCTION NO: n/a
> LINK/PHOTOS:
> (Pls include a clear photo of the tag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6cfeb467
> 
> thanks guys !
> 
> sorry i think its their only photo...


Hi and welcome!
Do ask the seller for additional photos....zipper pull and zipper head, close up of leather and leather stamps, plastic tag inside.


----------



## dayledayle

HI! Pease authenticate this bag for me.

Seller :ymshop168 (eBay)
Model : Planetes medium long handle in Navy

Already bought the item. I am having second thoughts on its authenticity. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## dihoc

Can anyone helps me to see if this Longchamp les pliage tote is authentic? I really like the color and it will be my first time buying it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360427302620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dihoc

Also, please authenticate this other Longchamp, I am in the process of receiving it (as being first time buying it also)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-B...892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2309e36c


----------



## rx4dsoul

dayledayle said:


> HI! Pease authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Seller :ymshop168 (eBay)
> Model : Planetes medium long handle in Navy
> 
> Already bought the item. I am having second thoughts on its authenticity. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> View attachment 1573991



Hi!
It is Real and the color is "nuit" or Night Blue.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dihoc said:


> Can anyone helps me to see if this Longchamp les pliage tote is authentic? I really like the color and it will be my first time buying it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360427302620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





dihoc said:


> Also, please authenticate this other Longchamp, I am in the process of receiving it (as being first time buying it also)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-B...892?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2309e36c



Hi! Please use the format that you see in other posts for future requests

*ITEM:
SELLER:
ITEM NO:
LINK/PHOTOS:
  front of bag and whole item
  zipper pull
  leather and leather stamps
  tag*
  others
  CLEAR PHOTOS
  ask the seller BEFOREHAND if they are not included in the listing before posting here



Item : Plain les pliage in White 
 - please ask for a photo of the tag

Item : Planetes Black
 - the tag looks Fake...even the price is suspicious.


----------



## dayledayle

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> It is Real and the color is "nuit" or Night Blue.



Thank you rx4dsoul! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kim5461

CrazyLV said:


> whoa!!!
> that's logo zipper is diffenitely different!!
> must be fake or old style!??!?!
> just wait for other opinion!!


Yes....very different! Hmmm...


----------



## dihoc

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please use the format that you see in other posts for future requests
> 
> *ITEM:
> SELLER:
> ITEM NO:
> LINK/PHOTOS:
> front of bag and whole item
> zipper pull
> leather and leather stamps
> tag*
> others
> CLEAR PHOTOS
> ask the seller BEFOREHAND if they are not included in the listing before posting here
> 
> 
> 
> Item : Plain les pliage in White
> - please ask for a photo of the tag
> 
> Item : Planetes Black
> - the tag looks Fake...even the price is suspicious.



the tag with made in france is fake? i received the bag today and i see everything looks normal...i don't know how to confront to the seller if it's fake or know what to point out


----------



## rx4dsoul

dihoc said:


> the tag with made in france is fake? i received the bag today and i see everything looks normal...i don't know how to confront to the seller if it's fake or know what to point out



The tag has wrong fonts. 
For a brand new item the price is also suspiciously low, unless the seller just wanted to unload the item even at a loss....


----------



## dayledayle

Hi there! Kindly authenticate this bag for me. Was given to me as a Gift. 

Model: Planetes Medium short handle in Black. Thank you!


----------



## baychibs

Hi RX!  Pls help me authenticate this Longchamp.. Thanks 

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Graphite
SELLER: item was bought from Macau...
Link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Graphite/

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dayledayle said:


> Hi there! Kindly authenticate this bag for me. Was given to me as a Gift.
> 
> Model: Planetes Medium short handle in Black. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1575925



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi RX!  Pls help me authenticate this Longchamp.. Thanks
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Graphite
> SELLER: item was bought from Macau...
> Link: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Graphite/
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good.


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



Yeheeey! Thank you so much!  at last!!!


----------



## dayledayle

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



RX wow thats good news! Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Hi Dihoc

The white LePliage is a vintage & real! It probably wont have a tag on the inside, but possibly a letter/number combination printed on the leather flap near where it's sewn by the zipper.

The Planetes is also real 




dihoc said:


> the tag with made in france is fake? i received the bag today and i see everything looks normal...i don't know how to confront to the seller if it's fake or know what to point out


----------



## rx4dsoul

dihoc said:


> the tag with made in france is fake? i received the bag today and i see everything looks normal...i don't know how to confront to the seller if it's fake or know what to point out





rx4dsoul said:


> The tag has wrong fonts.
> For a brand new item the price is also suspiciously low, unless the seller just wanted to unload the item even at a loss....



Hi Dihoc and CH, I'm sorry but I should clarify that *the item I pointed out as fake was the 2nd item - the Planetes*. the tag despite having the right codes have _wrong font_ which some counterfeiters always forget. The way the number codes are printed look off - Longchamp tags, especially newer ones (and which this one seems to be from the item code which claims that it was produced recently), have a certain "peculiarity" to the way the numbers are printed....but this uneven spacing of a lot of numbers is certainly a red flag.

All the newer Planetes, like this item that was posted, have a very specific font, and I am quite sure of this because I have made it a point to check out the tags whenever I get the chance to visit a boutique...I would encourage member *dihoc* to see what I mean so she can personally have a basis for complaint.

I guess I already mentioned too that the price is also suspect.


----------



## nubsdubs

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this for me? I bought it online with no care card whatsoever. The seller did say if it is verified as fake I can have my money back. She also said that this is the 1st version of Victoire hence no compartment. 

I really hope it's authentic. *fingers crossed*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764509925/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764508495/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764507149/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764505733/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764503921/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764502193/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764500903/

Please let me know if you need additional photos.

Thank you soo much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nubsdubs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me? I bought it online with no care card whatsoever. The seller did say if it is verified as fake I can have my money back. She also said that this is the 1st version of Victoire hence no compartment.
> 
> I really hope it's authentic. *fingers crossed*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75283140@N08/6764509925/
> 
> Thank you soo much!




So sorry but I think this is Fake...
the item code declares it as a newly produced item so how can it be an earlier version? The font on the tag is also different and the horse&rider applique on the front looks substandard.


----------



## nubsdubs

rx4dsoul said:


> So sorry but I think this is Fake...
> the item code declares it as a newly produced item so how can it be an earlier version? The font on the tag is also different and the horse&rider applique on the front looks substandard.



omg! i better get a refund for this! do you think you can guide me by pin pointing what r the telltales so i can tell it to the seller? 

Thanks. :,(


----------



## rx4dsoul

nubsdubs said:


> omg! i better get a refund for this! do you think you can guide me by pin pointing what r the telltales so i can tell it to the seller?
> 
> Thanks. :,(



You can start by telling the seller that the tag font is wrong, have a look on the tag font used by authentic items on this thread - backread a bit...Also, the applique on the front doesn't look good, victoires like this use leather on the applique (unless it is a special edition and we will certainly know that by the codes on the tag - this one is just a regular victoire) which is smooth, thick, and the whole applique will look "busty" or "full" or almost 3-dimensional if you get what I mean... the material on your item looks substandard and the applique in general looks flat. 
 What color is this in real life? I can't tell from your photo...the tag says bilberry and as far as I know the victoire (at least in this style) was never produced in bilberry color...


----------



## huongghii

Hi,
I really want to purchase this Longchamp bag and this is the first time I've considered doing so on eBay. However, I'd like to know if this is authentic?? The pictures sent from the seller is really small. From the first glance, it looks real with the "original" on the button, the extra plastic on the button on the button of the bag and the words on the leather. Please help me out 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280811198431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


http://s1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/huongghii/


----------



## ballet_russe

huongghii said:


> Hi,
> I really want to purchase this Longchamp bag and this is the first time I've considered doing so on eBay. However, I'd like to know if this is authentic?? The pictures sent from the seller is really small. From the first glance, it looks real with the "original" on the button, the extra plastic on the button on the button of the bag and the words on the leather. Please help me out
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280811198431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> http://s1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/huongghii/




seller ID: coach*poppy

FAKE! If you look at the feedback of this seller, she has has sold many fake bags. Stay away!


----------



## huongghii

ballet_russe said:
			
		

> seller ID: coach*poppy
> 
> FAKE! If you look at the feedback of this seller, she has has sold many fake bags. Stay away!



Thank you ))


----------



## dihoc

thank you so much rx4dsoul for so much details on authentication! i actually returned the fake planetes bag and waiting for the refund to be process! phew always knew i should go on here and ask first before buying  



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Dihoc and CH, I'm sorry but I should clarify that *the item I pointed out as fake was the 2nd item - the Planetes*. the tag despite having the right codes have _wrong font_ which some counterfeiters always forget. The way the number codes are printed look off - Longchamp tags, especially newer ones (and which this one seems to be from the item code which claims that it was produced recently), have a certain "peculiarity" to the way the numbers are printed....but this uneven spacing of a lot of numbers is certainly a red flag.
> 
> All the newer Planetes, like this item that was posted, have a very specific font, and I am quite sure of this because I have made it a point to check out the tags whenever I get the chance to visit a boutique...I would encourage member *dihoc* to see what I mean so she can personally have a basis for complaint.
> 
> I guess I already mentioned too that the price is also suspect.


----------



## chel14

Kindly authenticate this bag.

ITEM NAME: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE SHORT HANDLE CITRINE
SELLER: mrk_129
AUCTION NO: 360427205442
LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHA...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53eb22b342

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chel14 said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag.
> 
> ITEM NAME: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE SHORT HANDLE CITRINE
> SELLER: mrk_129
> AUCTION NO: 360427205442
> LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHA...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53eb22b342
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## chel14

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



Thanks rx4dsoul! You save me from buying it


----------



## nubsdubs

rx4dsoul said:


> You can start by telling the seller that the tag font is wrong, have a look on the tag font used by authentic items on this thread - backread a bit...Also, the applique on the front doesn't look good, victoires like this use leather on the applique (unless it is a special edition and we will certainly know that by the codes on the tag - this one is just a regular victoire) which is smooth, thick, and the whole applique will look "busty" or "full" or almost 3-dimensional if you get what I mean... the material on your item looks substandard and the applique in general looks flat.
> What color is this in real life? I can't tell from your photo...the tag says bilberry and as far as I know the victoire (at least in this style) was never produced in bilberry color...



You are right. The applique is just embossed, but not 3-dimensional. And the colour is dark purple?

I was wondering, whether some sellers are hoping to con people or they are just as clueless about the bags. 

Thanks so much. Now I just hope I can get a refund for this.


----------



## cambridge86

http://www.longchampbagusa.com/

 what do you think of this sites?


----------



## x3ap

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag-Dark-Green-NEW/45808625

is this real?


----------



## missfearless

ITEM NAME:  Longchamp Le Pliage Petals Series
SELLER: N/A (I'm not getting this from ebay so no seller name)
AUCTION NO: N/A
LINK/PHOTOS:
http://tinypic.com/r/29ntpgz/5
http://tinypic.com/r/n6fb6a/5

thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :

*Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
*Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication. 
Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## kimdatumanong

bought on ebay, seller said it is authentic.... seller is an ebay power seller.. but i have my doubts... (took the pics myself from iphone.. not very nice, the best i can do with)

thank you so much for your help in advance!

LC PATCH PONEY LARGE LONG HANDLE
BOUGHT IN EBAY PHILIPPINES FROM A RESPECTED POWER SELLER - YAYENDIJ (MORE THAN 1700 100% POSITIVE FEEDBACK)
here is the link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300651948282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

here are the photos i took.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150559292258928.410624.807583927&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

x3ap said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag-Dark-Green-NEW/45808625
> 
> is this real?



It's Fake. And there is no such thing as factory stocks for LC. Sorry.
PS: Please read above REMINDERS post. thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> bought on ebay, seller said it is authentic.... seller is an ebay power seller.. but i have my doubts... (took the pics myself from iphone.. not very nice, the best i can do with)
> 
> thank you so much for your help in advance!
> 
> LC PATCH PONEY LARGE LONG HANDLE
> BOUGHT IN EBAY PHILIPPINES FROM A RESPECTED POWER SELLER - YAYENDIJ (MORE THAN 1700 100% POSITIVE FEEDBACK)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150559292258928.410624.807583927&type=3



You were right in your suspicions...this is a Fake Patch Poney. the leather doesn't look good and the tag, with its wrong fonts, is a replica .


----------



## wendel14

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this longchamp for me? It is on the belgium ebay. The bag looks generally real to me....only 2 things 'worry' me so to say. The front pocket zipper's leather string seems too long and I am not sure if the tag should have the letters 'sticking out' instead of pressed in like in the photo. But I am not sure. Hopefully one of you can help!

ITEM NAME: Longchamp Gatsby
SELLER: Brizang
AUCTION NO: (sorry I can't find the auction number)
LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/ws/eBay...Category=93418&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimdatumanong

the patch poney really made me feel bad... so here, i need your help. i got these from ebay sellers and thinking that it is made in france, its authentic.... 

LC SMALL SHORT HANDLE (IM NOT SURE OF THE COLOR)
TYPE S

the snaps are not snug... it has bubbles... the leather feels hard/stiff

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219463801480624.51742.100002510174745&type=1

LC SMALL SHORT HANDLE TYPE S (again i dont know the color - baby blue?)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219466931480311.51743.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## kimdatumanong

ls ssh loden?

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219470968146574.51744.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## kimdatumanong

lc ssh red

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219474484812889.51746.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## kimdatumanong

lc vertical cabas black

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219477654812572.51747.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## kimdatumanong

lc msh (pink?)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219479488145722.51748.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## kimdatumanong

lc sac a dos (navy blue)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219484494811888.51751.100002510174745&type=1


----------



## alexandrajanis

jacquesjax said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I just got my LC that I bought from a well known online reseller here in the Philippines and I really have doubts about the authenticity of it. Please help me authenticate it.
> 
> Model: LC Mandarin Orange "Shopping" Tote
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509540783/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509538045/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509550355/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509557397/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509535525/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41859914@N08/6509533187/in/photostream
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This is 100% Authentic. I have a Longchamp purchased in Paris. Actually, you can easily distinguish which is original from the fake ones if you have an original Longchamp bag


----------



## thevix

Ladies, please help me authenticate this piece of luggage. I can't find any info on this piece. I am interested to know if this is the same as the foldable suitcate they have for sale on the Longchamp website. These are the only photos I have.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/2814647434.html


----------



## shoppingirl

I rec'd this bag in the mail the other day, that I won on Ebay. can anyone tell me if it is real? 
Louis Vuitton Griet
Seller id#*nohofashion*
Item #270896120555


----------



## rx4dsoul

alexandrajanis said:


> This is 100% Authentic. I have a Longchamp purchased in Paris. Actually, you can easily distinguish which is original from the fake ones if you have an original Longchamp bag



Hi ...you just commented on an old post. By the way,  this item is Fake. Poor hardware and leather, wrong fonts on the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shoppingirl said:


> I rec'd this bag in the mail the other day, that I won on Ebay. can anyone tell me if it is real?
> Louis Vuitton Griet
> Seller id#*nohofashion*
> Item #270896120555


Hi there! This is the Longchamp subforum, you need the LV Authentication thread for this


----------



## kimdatumanong

hello everyone... sorry, i was not able to follow rules.. but please i do need help. i have a bunch of lc's i bought on ebay. all MADE IN FRANCE. can you please authenticate which is fake (if there is) and which are originals (i hope all of it are)

thanks in advance!

the patch poney really made me feel bad... so here, i need your help. i got these from ebay sellers and thinking that it is made in france, its authentic....

LC SMALL SHORT HANDLE (IM NOT SURE OF THE COLOR)
TYPE S

the snaps are not snug... it has bubbles... the leather feels hard/stiff
ebay page: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180780601420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

photos i took on the bag:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

=========

LC SMALL SHORT HANDLE TYPE S (again i dont know the color - baby blue?)
ebay page: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140685522255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

photos i took:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

=========

ls ssh loden?

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

=========

lc ssh red
ebay page: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140673371072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

photos:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

=========

lc vertical cabas black

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

===========

lc msh (pink?)
ebay page: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260904648524

photos i took:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

===========

lc sac a dos (navy blue)
ebay page: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270874932360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

photos i took: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0174745&type=1

again, thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> ls ssh loden?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219470968146574.51744.100002510174745&type=1



Is this used? Can you show us the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> lc ssh red
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219474484812889.51746.100002510174745&type=1



Looks used, but Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> lc vertical cabas black
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.219477654812572.51747.100002510174745&type=1



Need photos of the tags - cabas black, pink pliage and backpack.


----------



## rx4dsoul

thevix said:


> Ladies, please help me authenticate this piece of luggage. I can't find any info on this piece. I am interested to know if this is the same as the foldable suitcate they have for sale on the Longchamp website. These are the only photos I have.
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/2814647434.html



Please wait for *Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP* to comment.


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> Is this used? Can you show us the tag?



hi 

yes used and no tag


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos of the tags - cabas black, pink pliage and backpack.




no tags all of it...    msh pink, ssh loden, ssh brown (?), vertical cabas black and sac a dos navy blue

the baby blue ssh? is it fake or real? 

the red is real??? yay!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> hi
> 
> yes used and no tag



Well, the leather looks good and it looks like an older issue from the metal pull and leather markings...I think it's Real.
(fyi you might find a set of numbers/letters embossed under the front flap near where the leather is connected to the nylon)


----------



## dayledayle

kimdatumanong said:


> bought on ebay, seller said it is authentic.... seller is an ebay power seller.. but i have my doubts... (took the pics myself from iphone.. not very nice, the best i can do with)
> 
> thank you so much for your help in advance!
> 
> LC PATCH PONEY LARGE LONG HANDLE
> BOUGHT IN EBAY PHILIPPINES FROM A RESPECTED POWER SELLER - YAYENDIJ (MORE THAN 1700 100% POSITIVE FEEDBACK)
> here is the link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300651948282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> here are the photos i took.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150559292258928.410624.807583927&type=3



Hi Kim, bought a Longchamp arbre de vie from her also, I had to returned it because It is fake, I sms'ed her that I have authenticity issues then she refunded me. Heard this seller mixes original and fake items. Be careful.


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> Well, the leather looks good and it looks like an older issue from the metal pull and leather markings...I think it's Real.
> (fyi you might find a set of numbers/letters embossed under the front flap near where the leather is connected to the nylon)



all of it are authentic?

the numbers embossed here, under flap:

faded on ----
msh pink (3 figures)
vertical cabas black (3 figures)
ssh loden (3 figures)
navy blue sac a dos (3 figures)
ssh brown (?) (4 figures)

i think a combination of letters and numbers... are they authentic? (crossing my fingers)

the baby blue ssh has a tag as show in the pics (authentic?)


----------



## kimdatumanong

dayledayle said:


> Hi Kim, bought a Longchamp arbre de vie from her also, I had to returned it because It is fake, I sms'ed her that I have authenticity issues then she refunded me. Heard this seller mixes original and fake items. Be careful.



hi dayledayle.. she is nice and i told her i want to return the item. she said she would refund and then told me that she does not sell fake... oh maybe her supplier is a little bit dishonest, i dont know... but the refund is in gcash... i do not have gcash 

still looking'
thanks!

=====

can someone please help me with these?

planning to buy the ssh orange and msh blue...

authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-ta...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6fc8dc05

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-oc...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6fc8e5d5

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-br...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6fc8ebdf


----------



## ballet_russe

thevix said:


> Ladies, please help me authenticate this piece of luggage. I can't find any info on this piece. I am interested to know if this is the same as the foldable suitcate they have for sale on the Longchamp website. These are the only photos I have.
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/2814647434.html



beautiful!  this is genuine, from Arc en Ciel (rainbow) collection of several years ago


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> all of it are authentic?
> 
> the numbers embossed here, under flap:
> 
> faded on ----
> msh pink (3 figures)
> vertical cabas black (3 figures)
> ssh loden (3 figures)
> navy blue sac a dos (3 figures)
> ssh brown (?) (4 figures)
> 
> i think a combination of letters and numbers... are they authentic? (crossing my fingers)
> 
> the baby blue ssh has a tag as show in the pics (authentic?)


Yes the blue is Real, and most likely the other items are too ...it would help if you could post a photo of these "marks" though just so we can be certain


----------



## rx4dsoul

dayledayle said:


> Hi Kim, bought a Longchamp arbre de vie from her also, I had to returned it because It is fake, I sms'ed her that I have authenticity issues then she refunded me. Heard this seller mixes original and fake items. Be careful.



Lucky that you got a nice seller that agreed to refund...others are not as fortunate.


----------



## thevix

ballet_russe said:


> beautiful!  this is genuine, from Arc en Ciel (rainbow) collection of several years ago



ThanK you, Ballet Russe. I did end up purchasing this gorgeous bag this afternoon. It was impossible to find more info on this bag. At least nOw I know what collection it came from.


----------



## kimdatumanong

can someone please help me with these?

planning to buy the ssh orange and msh blue...

authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-tan...item3a6fc8dc05

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-oce...item3a6fc8e5d5

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-bro...item3a6fc8ebdf


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes the blue is Real, and most likely the other items are too ...it would help if you could post a photo of these "marks" though just so we can be certain



what a relief.. and i thought the blue one was fake... it just shows i dont know much about one of my fave brands...

i will certainly take a pic of these marks... some marks on the bags are faded.. letters/numbers combined

thanks so much for all the help.. (i have included three links here... i am interested in ssh orange and msh blue)

can someone please help me with these?

planning to buy the ssh orange and msh blue...

authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-tan...item3a6fc8dc05

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-oce...item3a6fc8e5d5

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/longchamp-bro...item3a6fc8ebdf


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> can someone please help me with these?
> 
> planning to buy the ssh orange and msh blue...
> 
> authentic?



Blue and brown are both real...not sure about the orange , photos are insufficient.
Please use the proper format (post #4345) here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-290.html next time . Thanks!


----------



## kimdatumanong

*rx4dsoul

hi! here are the marks you asked... 

navy blue sac a dos
(it is not clear though)
seller: ebay link sent earlier
photos:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220047854755552.51873.100002510174745&type=1

thanks for confirming that my other le pliage are authentic: red, loden, baby blue

will add pics of marks in msh pink, ssh brown and vertical cabas black once i get home... thanks!

note: on the bay seller, yeah... she was nice enough to agree to a return item/refund payment arrangement... i will know for certain later 
*


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> *rx4dsoul
> 
> hi! here are the marks you asked...
> 
> navy blue sac a dos
> (it is not clear though)
> seller: ebay link sent earlier
> photos:
> *


*
Authentic. *


----------



## narsmeane

HI i just bought a new long champ for me can you authenticate this for me! 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.293588627360811.88703.179422848777390&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

narsmeane said:


> HI i just bought a new long champ for me can you authenticate this for me!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.293588627360811.88703.179422848777390&type=3



ITEM: Les Pliage Beige
SELLER: Everything Longchamp
ITEM NO:
LINK/PHOTOS:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.293588627360811.88703.179422848777390&type=3

It's Authentic. 
Please use this format for future posts. Thanks!


----------



## narsmeane

sorryy.. forgot to follow the format... yes will do...thanks!


----------



## kimdatumanong

*rx4dsoul

hi! here are the marks on the pink, brown and black*

item: le pliage msh pink
seller: lux_me88
code: (#260904648524)
photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220103554749982.51883.100002510174745&type=1



item: le pliage ssh brown(?)
seller: *nethbf* 
code: (180780601420)
photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220105421416462.51886.100002510174745&type=1


item: le pliage vertical cabas black
seller: authentic_4_less
code: (#170664091974)
photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220111068082564.51890.100002510174745&type=1


thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> *rx4dsoul
> 
> hi! here are the marks on the pink, brown and black*
> 
> item: le pliage msh pink
> seller: lux_me88
> code: (#260904648524)
> photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220103554749982.51883.100002510174745&type=1
> 
> 
> 
> item: le pliage ssh brown(?)
> seller: *nethbf*
> code: (180780601420)
> photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220105421416462.51886.100002510174745&type=1
> 
> 
> item: le pliage vertical cabas black
> seller: authentic_4_less
> code: (#170664091974)
> photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.220111068082564.51890.100002510174745&type=1
> 
> 
> thanks!!



Everything looks good.


----------



## mads

Hi please help me authenticate this bnew le pliage cabas.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.100670350059755.680.100003503701468&type=1
This is my first time to buy on-line, please help me authenticate. Tia


----------



## rx4dsoul

mads said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bnew le pliage cabas.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.100670350059755.680.100003503701468&type=1
> This is my first time to buy on-line, please help me authenticate. Tia



Please follow this format for future posts:

ITEM: Les PLiage Cabas 
SELLER: ?
ITEM NO: (if on auction)
LINK/PHOTOS: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.100670350059755.680.100003503701468&type=1

By the way, this is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## mads

Thanks for your time.. sorry for the format i wasn't able to back read


----------



## rx4dsoul

mads said:


> Thanks for your time.. sorry for the format i wasn't able to back read



It's okay...welcome to TPF


----------



## mlbb

Hi! Pls help authenticate this longchamp le pliage open tote in curry.  Found are the links for the actual photos.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...24233.51334.100000768071096&type=3&permPage=1

Tnx again!


----------



## mlbb

Sorry, didn't follow the format.  Pls help authenticate.  

ITEM: Les Pliage Cabas Open Tote in Curry
SELLER: Purselove
ITEM NO:
LINK/PHOTOS:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1

Tnx again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlbb said:


> Sorry, didn't follow the format.  Pls help authenticate.
> 
> ITEM: Les Pliage Cabas Open Tote in Curry
> SELLER: Purselove
> ITEM NO:
> LINK/PHOTOS:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1
> 
> Tnx again!



Hi! Thank you for following format, however, your links can't be opened...please try to check maybe the site is protected.


----------



## Korja

Please authenticate this bag that I bought.

ITEM: Le Pliage in Bilberry
SELLER: Jagger Bagger (Multiply)
ITEM NO: 1899089545
LINK: http://mariqia.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/why-i-love-longchamp/

Thanks


----------



## CrazyLV

hi there,

Could you check those TWO WEBSITE are;

http://www.longchampbagsstore.com/le-pliage-great-wall

http://www.cheaplongchampstote.com/...usive-le-pliage-special-edition-red-p-14.html

as ITEM number and Seller are unknown detail 

TIA heaps


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Thank you for following format, however, your links can't be opened...please try to check maybe the site is protected.




Hi! I'm sorry. Didn't know about that.  Anyways, I have copied and attached the pics for viewing.  Here are the photos. I'm suppose to buy the bag. Pls help to authenticate.

ITEM: Les Pliage Cabas Open Tote in Curry
SELLER: Purselove
ITEM NO:


Thanks!


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Thank you for following format, however, your links can't be opened...please try to check maybe the site is protected.



Here are additional photos.

Item:  Cabas in curry

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlbb said:


> Hi! I'm sorry. Didn't know about that.  Anyways, I have copied and attached the pics for viewing.  Here are the photos. I'm suppose to buy the bag. Pls help to authenticate.
> 
> ITEM: Les Pliage Cabas Open Tote in Curry
> SELLER: Purselove
> ITEM NO:
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This is Fake...the leather is imitation and the tag is also fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Korja said:


> Please authenticate this bag that I bought.
> 
> ITEM: Le Pliage in Bilberry
> SELLER: Jagger Bagger (Multiply)
> ITEM NO: 1899089545
> LINK: http://mariqia.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/why-i-love-longchamp/
> 
> Thanks


Please post a photo of the tag....the only thing I can see clearly is the leather which looks substandard so it could be a Fake.
By the way, getting your bags from HongKong won't make it that much cheaper...price will vary but only for a few dollars. If the seller claims its from a warehouse or factory, that is also a red flag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> hi there,
> 
> Could you check those TWO WEBSITE are;
> 
> http://www.longchampbagsstore.com/le-pliage-great-wall
> 
> http://www.cheaplongchampstote.com/...usive-le-pliage-special-edition-red-p-14.html
> 
> as ITEM number and Seller are unknown detail
> 
> TIA heaps


Hi! First website definitely is NOT the official Longchamp website, and I can't say how real their items are as they only have stock photos...

the 2nd one is most likely selling fakes...


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! First website definitely is NOT the official Longchamp website, and I can't say how real their items are as they only have stock photos...
> 
> the 2nd one is most likely selling fakes...


 
yiikkess!!
that's scary!!

thanks for your help


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake...the leather is imitation and the tag is also fake. Sorry.



Thank you so much for the help


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake...the leather is imitation and the tag is also fake. Sorry.



Hi!  Anyone else who can help to authenticate this longchamp cabas?  I informed the seller that i had this authenticated and she said that she can guarantee that it is authentic.  Pls help.  Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlbb said:


> Hi!  Anyone else who can help to authenticate this longchamp cabas?  I informed the seller that i had this authenticated and she said that she can guarantee that it is authentic.  Pls help.  Thank you so much!



The leather is substandard ( even the leather marking at the back is askew/not straight )  which speaks of poor quality control...try looking at authentic ones. The tag also has wrong fonts.
I'm sorry I can't be of more help. Good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> yiikkess!!
> that's scary!!
> 
> thanks for your help


You're welcome.


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather is substandard ( even the leather marking at the back is askew/not straight )  which speaks of poor quality control...try looking at authentic ones. The tag also has wrong fonts.
> I'm sorry I can't be of more help. Good luck.



Its okay.  I really appreciate the help.  Thanks! I just want a second opinion because the seller insisted that what she's selling is authentic.


----------



## dayledayle

rx4dsoul said:


> Lucky that you got a nice seller that agreed to refund...others are not as fortunate.



Hi RX, Yes I am one of the few lucky people that got their money back. She was selling the Arbre de vie LLH for roughly USD 135 then I ask for her last price, She sold the bag to me for roughly USD 80.  That should have been a red flag already, Always the price of the sellers are the dead give away that their selling are fake. Anyway, so happy that I got my money back.   And thank you so much for being very helpful in this thread.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dayledayle said:


> Hi RX, Yes I am one of the few lucky people that got their money back. She was selling the Arbre de vie LLH for roughly USD 135 then I ask for her last price, She sold the bag to me for roughly USD 80.  That should have been a red flag already, Always the price of the sellers are the dead give away that their selling are fake. Anyway, so happy that I got my money back.   And thank you so much for being very helpful in this thread.



Glad to see a happy ending to one story. Welcome.


----------



## Korja

rx4dsoul said:


> Glad to see a happy ending to one story. Welcome.


Hi, please check this link for the picture of the tag. thanks.
http://mariqia.wordpress.com/?attachment_id=1766


----------



## Korja

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the tag....the only thing I can see clearly is the leather which looks substandard so it could be a Fake.
> By the way, getting your bags from HongKong won't make it that much cheaper...price will vary but only for a few dollars. If the seller claims its from a warehouse or factory, that is also a red flag.



Please check  the tag. The seller really stands by her claim the bag is original.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Korja said:


> Please check  the tag. The seller really stands by her claim the bag is original.



The font on the tag is wrong, and that coupled with the substandard leather , makes this item Fake.


----------



## Korja

rx4dsoul said:


> The font on the tag is wrong, and that coupled with the substandard leather , makes this item Fake.



Oh my, how should the font of the tag be?  Thanks for the info..


----------



## Korja

What should I do when the seller doesn't want a refund?  Is there a way to report it?


----------



## jaj828

Hello!

Thank you in advance for your help!  

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Short Handle 
Item Number: 150748872994
Seller ID: katsky07
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/150748872994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Arbre de Vie Medium Short Handle
Item Name: 150748870838
Seller ID: katsky07
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item23195538b6


----------



## ironbutterfly

help please.  thanks!

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Curry
Item Number: 310374748249
Seller ID: choochoobabyshop

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/310374748249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaj828 said:


> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Medium Short Handle
> Item Number: 150748872994
> Seller ID: katsky07
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/150748872994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Arbre de Vie Medium Short Handle
> Item Name: 150748870838
> Seller ID: katsky07
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item23195538b6


Both Authentic .


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


> help please.  thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Curry
> Item Number: 310374748249
> Seller ID: choochoobabyshop
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/310374748249?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Please post a pic of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## ironbutterfly

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a pic of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## jaj828

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Authentic .


Thank you rx4dsoul!!!


----------



## mlbb

Hi again! pls help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!

Item name:  Longchamp le pliage large long handle
Item number:
Seller:
Photos:


----------



## mlbb

Here are clearer shots of the tag and zip pull. I'm having doubt because the tag looks odd. Pls help authenticate together w/ the previous photos posted above.  

Item:  le pliage large lh
Item number:
Seller 
Photo.

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Fake- wrong color codes 




mlbb said:


> Here are clearer shots of the tag and zip pull. I'm having doubt because the tag looks odd. Pls help authenticate together w/ the previous photos posted above.
> 
> Item:  le pliage large lh
> Item number:
> Seller
> Photo.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


>


item: Med LH Curry pliage
Authentic.


----------



## ironbutterfly

rx4dsoul said:


> item: Med LH Curry pliage
> Authentic.



thanks! thanks!


----------



## kimdatumanong

hi! help 

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short Handle - Red
Item Number: 380407144594
Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.ph/*justmeandmybaby*/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Type-S-Short-Handle-Red-/380407144594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5892086092


Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Green
 Item Number: 260946162520
 Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.ph/santoreza/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

 Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Les-Pliages-Green-Tote-Bag-/260946162520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc19a7358


thinking of purchasing. want to know if real  thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tags?


kimdatumanong said:


> hi! help
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Short Handle - Red
> Item Number: 380407144594
> Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.ph/*justmeandmybaby*/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Type-S-Short-Handle-Red-/380407144594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5892086092
> 
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle - Green
> Item Number: 260946162520
> Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.ph/santoreza/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Les-Pliages-Green-Tote-Bag-/260946162520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc19a7358
> 
> 
> thinking of purchasing. want to know if real  thanks in advance!


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> Tags?



if you scroll the ebay page link, one of the bags has a pic of the tag.. the medium long handle

the other one, the small short handle, has a pic of the tag but it is not too clear...

can you see it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> if you scroll the ebay page link, one of the bags has a pic of the tag.. the medium long handle
> 
> the other one, the small short handle, has a pic of the tag but it is not too clear...
> 
> can you see it?


Please  recheck your links. Both open to the same curry item with only 3 photos. No tags.


----------



## lmk1517

Hi experts!  Your help is much appreciated in authenticating this bag.  TIA!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LARGE STRIPED TOTE HANDBAG WITH MATCHING COSMETIC CASE
Item Name: 320840532703
Seller ID: tru-styles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084053270...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2733wt_1185


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



lmk1517 said:


> Hi experts!  Your help is much appreciated in authenticating this bag.  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LARGE STRIPED TOTE HANDBAG WITH MATCHING COSMETIC CASE
> Item Name: 320840532703
> Seller ID: tru-styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084053270...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2733wt_1185


----------



## nicaplaton

Hi im a newbie here... i just want to know if my LC is authentic.. Short handle; Medium size; Taupe.. Thank you!

http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums/w372/nicaplaton/?action=view&current=SHMediumTaupe.jpg


----------



## nicaplaton

Please Authenticate this another photo... short handle, medium,grape.. thank you..


http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=IMG00310-20120203-1526.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

nicaplaton said:


> Hi im a newbie here... i just want to know if my LC is authentic.. Short handle; Medium size; Taupe.. Thank you!
> 
> http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums/w372/nicaplaton/?action=view&current=SHMediumTaupe.jpg





nicaplaton said:


> Please Authenticate this another photo... short handle, medium,grape.. thank you..
> 
> 
> http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=IMG00310-20120203-1526.jpg



Both are Fake. Sorry.


----------



## nicaplaton

rx4dsoul said:


> Both are Fake. Sorry.


Thank you rx4dsoul... i feel bad this is the 2nd time... please authenticate this one http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums/w372/nicaplaton/?action=view&current=IMG00307-20120203-1429.jpg.. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nicaplaton said:


> Thank you rx4dsoul... i feel bad this is the 2nd time... please authenticate this one http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums/w372/nicaplaton/?action=view&current=IMG00307-20120203-1429.jpg.. Thanks.



Hi! This is just a tag...please give us better photos and please follow the format

ITEM:
ITEM NO: (if on auction)
SELLER: (if you know who)
PHOTOS/LINK:

Thanks!


----------



## nicaplaton

Hi i hope these pictures are okay... Long handle chocolate brown small...http://s1072.photobucket.com/upload/albums/nicaplaton/


----------



## erinzainal

Hye can u please authenticate this
Item name: longchamp cabas red garrance 
Item no: 2704089270
Link: facebook 
My tag has this: CLA LIG/M/02
Longchamp paris 

Made in china
0849658
And the no above 
Please help me tq


----------



## mlbb

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Fake- wrong color codes



Thanks for the help


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> Hye can u please authenticate this
> I


Please post photos/link. Thanks!



nicaplaton said:


> Hi i hope these pictures are okay... Long handle chocolate brown small...http://s1072.photobucket.com/upload/albums/nicaplaton/


Link won't open.


----------



## erinzainal

hye ..i cant seem to use photobucket...can u tell me what the tag said at least? tq...i'll keep trying to post the photo


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> hye ..i cant seem to use photobucket...can u tell me what the tag said at least? tq...i'll keep trying to post the photo



Data on the tag can be easily faked/replicated...how it looks is as important as what is written on it. we will wait for the photos of the bag, not just of the tag I hope. thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi rx4dsoul!  Great to know you're still on board giving a helping hand.  Can't help out due to life changing situations.  Nice to see you around!


----------



## erinzainal

still trying to upload ...kept saying error


----------



## erinzainal




----------



## gabriellakras

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22094570263...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_518wt_111


can any of you experts please help, would love this bag for work but have never bought an expensive bag off ebay.

need your help!

thanks in advance girls!!!!!


----------



## erinzainal




----------



## erinzainal




----------



## erinzainal




----------



## erinzainal




----------



## erinzainal

please tell me based on the photos i posted...sorry  my posts r messy ...i'm new to this


----------



## rx4dsoul

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!  Great to know you're still on board giving a helping hand.  Can't help out due to life changing situations.  Nice to see you around!



Hi B!!! So nice to see you around here again!

Hope those situations are nothing serious though...


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> please tell me based on the photos i posted...sorry  my posts r messy ...i'm new to this



The leather looks substandard so this is most likely FAKE...do try to post a pic of the tag so that we can be certain...


----------



## erinzainal




----------



## erinzainal

but i checked all the other details , it seemed okay.... (( 
p/s: what do u mean by substandard? thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> but i checked all the other details , it seemed okay.... ((
> p/s: what do u mean by substandard? thanks in advance



Yup, that tag is Fake. Sorry.
Substandard is a "mild" way of saying it looks cheap...you might want to backread and check out the leather on authentic items and what makes a fake tag. These have been all discussed before. Thanks!


----------



## erinzainal

tq...i am devastated...but i'll ask for a refund. thanks for helping me out .


----------



## nicaplaton

i hope you can open the photos this time.. Long handle, chocolate brown ...http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=IMG00318-20120203-2214.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

nicaplaton said:


> i hope you can open the photos this time.. Long handle, chocolate brown ...http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=IMG00318-20120203-2214.jpg



The tag looks good. And I say "tag" only and not item, because there are no other photos to make a proper verdict, such as the leather, leather markings , hardware (clear photos).


----------



## lmk1517

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


^


nicaplaton said:


> i hope you can open the photos this time.. Long handle, chocolate brown ...http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...ction=view&current=IMG00318-20120203-2214.jpg


----------



## jlovej

Hi rx4dsoul I'm back hehe...
Help pls.  Longchamp officially released 2 colors of petals, the navy and white, right? 

Name of the seller: ???
Item no.: 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/Longchamp Petals/?action=view&current=pet.jpg
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jlovej said:


> Hi rx4dsoul I'm back hehe...
> Help pls.  Longchamp officially released 2 colors of petals, the navy and white, right?
> 
> Name of the seller: ???
> Item no.:
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee389/jlovesj15/Longchamp Petals/?action=view&current=pet.jpg
> THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## my1stpurse

I can confrim that my small (authentic 10+ year old) Longchamp has this exact zipper pull.


----------



## FifthAvenueJim

Name of the seller: consignment store
Item no.: n/a
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos
















Thanks!


----------



## sophiegray

authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270907438894

pls help and thanks in adv!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270907438894
> 
> pls help and thanks in adv!



Hi! This the format:

ITEM:
SELLER:
ITEM NO: (if on ebay or auction)
PHOTOS/LINK:

^^ pic of tag too small to see...please ask for a better photo. Thanks!


----------



## sophiegray

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This the format:
> 
> ITEM:
> SELLER:
> ITEM NO: (if on ebay or auction)
> PHOTOS/LINK:
> 
> ^^ pic of tag too small to see...please ask for a better photo. Thanks!




ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE MYRTILLE
SELLER:the_chloes_closet
ITEM NO: (if on ebay or auction)270907438894
PHOTOS/LINKlabel)


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> ITEM: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE MYRTILLE
> SELLER:the_chloes_closet
> ITEM NO: (if on ebay or auction)270907438894
> PHOTOS/LINKlabel)



It's Real!!


----------



## sleepy@kitty

Please help me to see if this balenciaga giant city is authentic?
The seller doesn't have a care card for this bag, is there any other proof that can authenticate this bag?
Thank you!
Sorry! Posted in wrong section.


----------



## Miraloma

I purchased a Longchamp bag on Overstock.com a few years ago. It was an all leather taupe tote. It did not look like real leather, so I returned it.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real! 



FifthAvenueJim said:


> Name of the seller: consignment store
> Item no.: n/a
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sophiegray

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!!



thank you!


----------



## namanala

Lilia said:


> Hello,
> I bought an "authentic" Longchamp bag on eBay and just received it today.  I don't know how to verify the authenticity of this bag.  The leather doesn't seem like real leather but I know the leather Longchamp uses can be very smooth.  There is a small spot on the bottom of the bag that looks like a vinyl puckering.  (pictured)  The inside does not have a leather label at all.  How can I tell?
> 
> I know many bags on eBay are fake but I didn't think a fake Longchamp was possible.   Thanks for any advice.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post any questions about authentic KATE SPADE items or sellers here.
> Thanks!


Hello, i am from  Germany andtrying real hard to understand how this works but i cannot figure it out, would you have time to help me please? I am trying to get a LV bag that I bought at ebay for a lot ofmoney, authenticated, however i am not able to post a thread,there is a yellow banner telling me i need to post ten posts and be. A member for five days, well, I have been on for  six days and posted fifteen posts, but still not possible, I send email to the purseforum people but no reply, i would greatly appreciate if you were so kind as to help me


----------



## rx4dsoul

namanala said:


> Hello, i am from  Germany andtrying real hard to understand how this works but i cannot figure it out, would you have time to help me please? I am trying to get a LV bag that I bought at ebay for a lot ofmoney, authenticated, however i am not able to post a thread,there is a yellow banner telling me i need to post ten posts and be. A member for five days, well, I have been on for  six days and posted fifteen posts, but still not possible, I send email to the purseforum people but no reply, i would greatly appreciate if you were so kind as to help me



Hi there and welcome! Sounds like you just need an LV item autenticated and there is already an existing thread for that, could be a reason why you cant open a new thread. 
Upper lefthand corner of your screen - PF Forums - Premier Designers - Louis Vuitton - Authenticate this LV. 
Good luck!


----------



## Eirene

Hello! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Longchamp leather bag. The photos are a bit blurry, but if you could see if there are any red flags so far.

ITEM: Longchamp sac à main GM 40cm
SELLER: lucky_one973
ITEM NO: 320839856398
PHOTOS/LINK: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




Eirene said:


> Hello! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Longchamp leather bag. The photos are a bit blurry, but if you could see if there are any red flags so far.
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp sac à main GM 40cm
> SELLER: lucky_one973
> ITEM NO: 320839856398
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## mads

Hi Rx4dsoul, hope you can help me authenticate this bag, this is actually a replacement bag, hopefully this time its authentic. Tia

ITEM: LP Cabas Billberry color
Not in auction
Link/Photos:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.104766562983467.4126.100003503701468&type=1&l=7275c19f27


----------



## rx4dsoul

mads said:


> Hi Rx4dsoul, hope you can help me authenticate this bag, this is actually a replacement bag, hopefully this time its authentic. Tia
> 
> ITEM: LP Cabas Billberry color
> Not in auction
> Link/Photos:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.104766562983467.4126.100003503701468&type=1&l=7275c19f27



Sorry mads, this is Fake...wrong font on the tag plus leather doesnt look good.


----------



## mads

Thanks again rx4dsoul. ill just get a refund from the seller, this is suppose to be a gift for my sister's birthday tomorrow..


----------



## rx4dsoul

mads said:


> Thanks again rx4dsoul. ill just get a refund from the seller, this is suppose to be a gift for my sister's birthday tomorrow..



It was from the same seller? Better get a refund rather than a replacement if its from the same seller... Good luck!


----------



## Eirene

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you so much!  Hoping this will be a good bag to drag my Macbook around with...


----------



## Tropigal3

Hello!  I'm considering buying this Longchamp bucket bag but want to be certain that it is authentic Longchamp.  Please help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150752143441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sophiegray

hi, the seller posted another bag.  
ITEM: Longchamp patch poney short handle
SELLER: the _chloes_closet
ITEM NO: 270908161610
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270908161610&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

real? tia!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiegray said:


> hi, the seller posted another bag.
> ITEM: Longchamp patch poney short handle
> SELLER: the _chloes_closet
> ITEM NO: 270908161610
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270908161610&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> real? tia!



Looks good


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and vintage!




Tropigal3 said:


> Hello!  I'm considering buying this Longchamp bucket bag but want to be certain that it is authentic Longchamp.  Please help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150752143441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## eiffel_paris

hi can you also help me authenticate this bag im planning to buy?http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/photos/album/105/Longchamp_Great_Wall_msh_-_ON_HAND_P5500


----------



## rx4dsoul

eiffel_paris said:


> hi can you also help me authenticate this bag im planning to buy?http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/photos/album/105/Longchamp_Great_Wall_msh_-_ON_HAND_P5500



Hi and welcome! This is the format...

Item: med sh WOC Taupe
Seller: everythinglongchamp
Item no: (for ebay or auction)
Link or post your own photos

This is Authentic


----------



## eiffel_paris

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome! This is the format...
> 
> Item: med sh WOC Taupe
> Seller: everythinglongchamp
> Item no: (for ebay or auction)
> Link or post your own photos
> 
> This is Authentic



thank you for the comment im new here thank you for helping me out. There are a great number of longchamp knock-offs. I have 4 longchamp bags it seems like im already addicted to it.ö


----------



## eiffel_paris

why is that my message displayed with a banned sign?


----------



## rx4dsoul

eiffel_paris said:


> thank you for the comment im new here thank you for helping me out. There are a great number of longchamp knock-offs. I have 4 longchamp bags it seems like im already addicted to it.ö


----------



## latchs

Sorry to bombard, but a new member here and cannot post!

Please help authenticate this Vintage Karl Lagerfeld 

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## rx4dsoul

latchs said:


> Sorry to bombard, but a new member here and cannot post!
> 
> Please help authenticate this Vintage Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> Greatly appreciated!



Hi and welcome...this thread is for Longchamp Authentication only, you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## glassfacade

Hi!

Would like to know if these are authentic longchamp.











Thanks!


----------



## erinzainal

hye please authenticate this...

Item: med sh long handle cyclamen
Seller: a friend
Item no: -


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


^


glassfacade said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would like to know if these are authentic longchamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> hye please authenticate this...
> 
> Item: med sh long handle cyclamen
> Seller: a friend
> Item no: -



Looks good.


----------



## erinzainal

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.




 thank you...u have no idea how bumped i was about the fake one before ...yeayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## natluvu

Hi, 
Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag. Thanks in advance!

Name: AUTH GENUINE LONGCHAMP PLANÈTES "L" TOTE BAG - BLACK
Seller: jjyyiiaa 
Item no.: 310377200398
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-GEN...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4843ec3b0e

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

natluvu said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: AUTH GENUINE LONGCHAMP PLANÈTES "L" TOTE BAG - BLACK
> Seller: jjyyiiaa
> Item no.: 310377200398
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-GEN...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4843ec3b0e
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Hi! This is a replica. Sorry.


----------



## natluvu

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is a replica. Sorry.


 
sorry could you please tell me what's wrong with it so i can have a better knowledge, im quite new in this area. thanks a lot!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

natluvu said:


> sorry could you please tell me what's wrong with it so i can have a better knowledge, im quite new in this area. thanks a lot!!



Wrong font used on the tag.


----------



## mlbb

Hi! Pls help authenticate... Thanks!

Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium short handle in orange
Seller: Bought from Duty Free Shop 
Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlbb said:


> Hi! Pls help authenticate... Thanks!
> 
> Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium short handle in orange
> Seller: Bought from Duty Free Shop
> Photos:



It's real!


----------



## erinzainal

hye, me again, going on a lc rampage ...hehe please help authenticate
Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium long handle grape
Seller: the same friend from cyclamen 
Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> hye, me again, going on a lc rampage ...hehe please help authenticate
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium long handle grape
> Seller: the same friend from cyclamen
> Photos:



Can we get a better view of the leather? Is this item brand new or used?


----------



## erinzainal

rx4dsoul said:


> Can we get a better view of the leather? Is this item brand new or used?


  hye it's new, here u are ..


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> hye it's new, here u are ..



It's Real!


----------



## erinzainal

Yeayyyy tq again no 3 tick


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> It's real!



Thank you! =)


----------



## missfearless

Hi all. Please help me check if this is authentic! THANKS! 

Item: longchamp Le Pliage "Petals"
Seller: NA
Item no: NA
Link or post your own photos
http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff52/tellhimdotnet/


----------



## rx4dsoul

missfearless said:


> Hi all. Please help me check if this is authentic! THANKS!
> 
> Item: longchamp Le Pliage "Petals"
> Seller: NA
> Item no: NA
> Link or post your own photos
> http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff52/tellhimdotnet/



This is real!


----------



## mimii017

Hi, please help me authenticate this Longchamp bag. thanks in advance. =)

Item: LONGCHAMP PLANETES medium short handle
Seller: bag-luxurydepot 
Item no: 270908154445
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...Domain_211&hash=item3f1362624d#ht_5935wt_1140


----------



## Leankede

Hi. Please help authentiate..

Item: Longchamp arbre de vie msh navy
Seller: crumpy.dog
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140700927802#ht_1020wt_922

Thanks in advance...


----------



## yin

Authenticate This LONGCHAMP!


----------



## karren315

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...ltDomain_211&hash=item27c355427e#ht_500wt_949

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170780869246

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170780869246

longchamp MSH RED 

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0847526
1623089545

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Item: LONGCHAMP PLANETES medium short handle
> Seller: bag-luxurydepot
> Item no: 270908154445
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...Domain_211&hash=item3f1362624d#ht_5935wt_1140





Leankede said:


> Item: Longchamp arbre de vie msh navy
> Seller: crumpy.dog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140700927802#ht_1020wt_922
> Thanks in advance...



Both look good .


----------



## rx4dsoul

yin said:


> Authenticate This LONGCHAMP!



This has substandard leather and a fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

karren315 said:


> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE...ltDomain_211&hash=item27c355427e#ht_500wt_949
> 
> Thank you



hi! This is most likely fake because of the substandard leather. Please post a PHOTO of the tag so we can be certain. Your other links wont open too...


----------



## Leankede

rx4dsoul said:


> Both look good .



Thanks so much, rx!


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Both look good .



thanks a lot.


----------



## missfearless

rx4dsoul said:


> This is real!


Thanks! :


----------



## karren315

rx4dsoul said:


> hi! This is most likely fake because of the substandard leather. Please post a PHOTO of the tag so we can be certain. Your other links wont open too...



hi i dont have a photo this is the code 
CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0847526
1623089545


----------



## rx4dsoul

karren315 said:


> hi i dont have a photo this is the code
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0847526
> 1623089545



Sorry, we cannot authenticate if there are no photos...codes are easily replicated. Please ask the seller for that and repost your request once you have it. Thanks.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH in Black
Seller: gottaluvpreluv (multiply) / have-it-love-it (ebay)
Links:
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampzipperpull.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampykkzipper.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchamptag.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampsnaps1.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampsnaps.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampplacticdiscs.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/longchampback.jpg

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH in Black
> Seller: gottaluvpreluv (multiply) / have-it-love-it (ebay)
> Links:
> TIA!



Hi! The photos shown do not belong to the same item... I see the tag of an authentic NAVY pliage, some photos of fake leather and a photo wherein the leather looks good, a zipper pull that also looks substandard and a zipper head that is also a replica. Overall =


----------



## kimdatumanong

hello beautiful ladies... i need help:

Longchamp Darshan Yellow Medium Short Handle
seller: thel_meow (ebay philippines)
photos:

http://www.use.com/07d913d5b704be79e0cf?p=1media.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_1.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_2.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_3.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_4.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_5.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_6.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_7.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_8.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_9.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_10.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_11.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_12.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_13.jpg


----------



## kimdatumanong

another one:

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle black
seller: custsvcicon
photos:

media.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_1.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_2.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_3.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_4.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_5.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> hello beautiful ladies... i need help:
> 
> Longchamp Darshan Yellow Medium Short Handle
> seller: thel_meow (ebay philippines)
> photos:
> 
> http://www.use.com/07d913d5b704be79e0cf?p=1media.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_1.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_2.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_3.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_4.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_5.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_6.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_7.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_8.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_9.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_10.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_11.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_12.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_1/07d913d5b704be79e0cf_13.jpg



This is Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




disappointing...

how about the msh black?


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> another one:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle black
> seller: custsvcicon
> photos:
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_1.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_2.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_3.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_4.jpgmedia.use.com/images/s_4/0c145d8182afc10f88b8_5.jpg



The tag is authentic...item/leather looks used and wrinkled other than that cant tell much from the photos.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is authentic...item/leather looks used and wrinkled other than that cant tell much from the photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




what more do you need? photos of the bag? let me see the ebay link since i cannot save the photos...

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/220952573031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kimdatumanong

thank you so much for the help, rx


----------



## kimdatumanong

thanks in advance rx


----------



## dell010

Can you help me authenticate this http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6243/patchponey.jpg patch pony? This was the pictures sent by the seller. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> what more do you need? photos of the bag? let me see the ebay link since i cannot save the photos...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/220952573031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It says used so I guess its fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

dell010 said:
			
		

> Can you help me authenticate this http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6243/patchponey.jpg patch pony? This was the pictures sent by the seller. Thanks



Hi. I cant open your link on my mobile...please try to upload photos individually. 

Item:
Seller:
Item no: (if on auction)
Link/photos:

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It says used so I guess its fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



So ok to purchase?


----------



## glassfacade

Hi! Would kindly appreciate if anyone can help me authenticate this longchamp!

Item: Le Pliage Small - Short Handle (Raisin)
Seller: anythingfrench (website)
Item no: (if on auction)
Link/photos:



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:


> So ok to purchase?


Yup!!



dell010 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6243/patchponey.jpg patch pony? This was the pictures sent by the seller. Thanks


Am now able to open your link...sadly...this is Fake. 
Leather doesn't look good and the tag is a replica.


----------



## erinzainal

hye, me again, please help me ...again ^____^
Item: Le Pliage large long handle (not sure what colour, can u please tell me that too?  )
Seller: a friend of mine
Item no: -
Link/photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:
			
		

> hye, me again, please help me ...again ^____^
> Item: Le Pliage large long handle (not sure what colour, can u please tell me that too?  )
> Seller: a friend of mine
> Item no: -
> Link/photos:



Hi. Its supposed to be Lagoon Blue. Id like to see a photo of the whole bag, leather stamp on the back, and pls clarify from the seller what size it is supposed to be. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## erinzainal

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Its supposed to be Lagoon Blue. Id like to see a photo of the whole bag, leather stamp on the back, and pls clarify from the seller what size it is supposed to be. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hye yeah sure btw its large shopper


----------



## crazyhorse

Hi!
This is my first post here!
Would appreciate if someone can help me on this..

Item: Le Pliage medium short handle 
Seller: a friend of mine
Item no: -
Link/photos:

























Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:
			
		

> Hye yeah sure btw its large shopper



Looks good 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## erinzainal

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Rx-----> tqqqqq 3 out of 4... I must stick to this friend hahah


----------



## crazyhorse

Hi rx4dsoul, can you kindly help me take a look at this?

Item: Le Pliage medium short handle 
Seller: a friend of mine
Item no: -
Link/photos:


























Do tell me if you need more pictures.
Thank you!


----------



## Korja

ITEM: Le Pliage in Raisin (large long handle)
SEller:
Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul, can you kindly help me take a look at this?
> 
> Item: Le Pliage medium short handle
> Seller: a friend of mine
> Item no: -
> Link/photos:
> 
> Do tell me if you need more pictures.
> Thank you!



Please post a photo of the whole bag and ask the seller what color this is supposed to be... Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Korja said:
			
		

> ITEM: Le Pliage in Raisin (large long handle)
> SEller:
> Photos:



Le pliage grape. 
Authentic. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Korja said:
			
		

> ITEM: Le Pliage in Raisin (large long handle)
> SEller:
> Photos:



Le pliage grape large shopping. 
Authentic . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## crazyhorse

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the whole bag and ask the seller what color this is supposed to be... Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi rx4dsoul, 

here is the picture of the bag, 










its le pliage medium short handle, supposedly beige.

Would like to know if it's real.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kimdatumanong

help (again)

pls authenticate.

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - ( no color mentioned - it looks peach)
seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/fashion.crib/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

photos:

http://www.use.com/Longchamp_Les_Pliages_Tote_Type_M_dfa5d6cd5058952d94fe?p=1#photo=1


seller said: (could there be truth in this?)

ITEM CONDITION
9.7/10 - NEW with Dirt Marks Only
The item is new and never used.
As it is stocked, creases and dirt marks are present.
Dirt marks are not flaws of the bag.
Other than the stamp on the leather, the bag has no company tab in and out.
*(Original Longchamp purchased in Japan at times does not have a company tab.*) -- this!!!
Item comes with a regular dust bag.
DO NOT BID IF YOU ARE TOO PICKY, CONDITION AS STATED.


----------



## kimdatumanong

and another one, rx.... tia!

Longchamp two-tone Le pliage (i guess)
seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/era0331/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

photos:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/low-bid-slig...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4162888566


----------



## venessa0307

Please help in authenticate my LC bag

Item: Le Pliage medium long handle 
Colour: Graphite




By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14






By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14





By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14





By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14





By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14





By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14


----------



## Korja

rx4dsoul said:


> Le pliage grape large shopping.
> Authentic .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks rx!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> help (again)
> 
> pls authenticate.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - ( no color mentioned - it looks peach)
> seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/fashion.crib/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> photos:
> 
> http://www.use.com/Longchamp_Les_Pliages_Tote_Type_M_dfa5d6cd5058952d94fe?p=1#photo=1
> 
> seller said: (could there be truth in this?)
> 
> ITEM CONDITION
> 9.7/10 - NEW with Dirt Marks Only
> The item is new and never used.
> As it is stocked, creases and dirt marks are present.
> Dirt marks are not flaws of the bag.
> Other than the stamp on the leather, the bag has no company tab in and out.
> (Original Longchamp purchased in Japan at times does not have a company tab.) -- this!!!
> Item comes with a regular dust bag.
> DO NOT BID IF YOU ARE TOO PICKY, CONDITION AS STATED.



Even if it purchased in the North Pole, as long as it bears the Longchamp mark , quality and authenticity tells will remain consistent...earlier issues do not have the inner tag but newer ones certainly do. 
If this item is declared as newly released , that statement is entirely untrue...however if it is supposed to be an earlier issue , just not used, there is a chance at being authentic if you can find a set of numbers/letters under the front flap stamped unto the leather near where it is joined to the nylon....please look for that and repost your request once you have it. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Guys, sorry I can not be around much these days I am attending a conference -
i am on mobile and it is sometimes difficult to open links and attached photos... Ill try as much as i can though to keep up with your requests but please bear with the delay. 
Other authenticators such as ballet_russe and CH are also around and following this thread too . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimdatumanong

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> and another one, rx.... tia!
> 
> Longchamp two-tone Le pliage (i guess)
> seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/era0331/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> 
> photos:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/low-bid-slightly-used-Longchamp-/280825988454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4162888566



How about this one? Authentic?


----------



## melobun

Hi,  please help  TIA~
Item: planetes medium short handle in night blue/nuit/navy
Seller: a blogshop
Item no: -
Link/photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286769718055344.67482.100001669551280&type=1&l=c9e464f3b6


----------



## rx4dsoul

melobun said:
			
		

> Hi,  please help  TIA~
> Item: planetes medium short handle in night blue/nuit/navy
> Seller: a blogshop
> Item no: -
> Link/photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286769718055344.67482.100001669551280&type=1&l=c9e464f3b6



Hi. It's Real . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## melobun

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. It's Real .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


thanks rx4dsoul!  

anw i am just curious does longchamp use recycled paper bag? that looks like this? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...gepgcAflOTMNPjsAfA5-0Sd3Zqq3oZECq6NkY__FIItJA

the ones i see online are normally green/olive colour.


----------



## rx4dsoul

melobun said:
			
		

> thanks rx4dsoul!
> 
> anw i am just curious does longchamp use recycled paper bag? that looks like this? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcShW9GTYyZbOIs4NgepgcAflOTMNPjsAfA5-0Sd3Zqq3oZECq6NkY__FIItJA
> 
> the ones i see online are normally green/olive colour.



They sometimes do 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both bags that you posted are authentic 




kimdatumanong said:


> How about this one? Authentic?


----------



## crazyhorse

Hi CHLongchamp!

Would appreciate your help to check if this is authentic 

Item: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle (Beige)
Seller: Friend
Photos: 


































Thank you!


----------



## kimdatumanong

CH<3Longchamp said:
			
		

> Both bags that you posted are authentic



Thanks!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Authentic?

http://www.dalinaconsulting.com/images/prod/LongCTanSH1.JPG


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:
			
		

> Authentic?
> 
> http://www.dalinaconsulting.com/images/prod/LongCTanSH1.JPG



Hi! Heres the format...
Item:
Seller:
Item no: ( if its on auction )
Link/photos:

^ you need to post a clear copy of the tag inside the bag  thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Heres the format...
> Item:
> Seller:
> Item no: ( if its on auction )
> Link/photos:
> 
> ^ you need to post a clear copy of the tag inside the bag  thanks!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Oops! Sorry! Thank you!!!!

Item: LONGCHAMP SHOPPING Bag Ivory Bone Paris FRANCE
Seller: ArtMusic5
Item no: None (sold)
Link/Photos: (From seller, not me!) no tag inside as was stated (this is like many of my other bags) http://www.dalinaconsulting.com/images/prod/LongCTanSH1.JPG


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and an older bag wont have plastic tags on the inside- just a stamp on the inside of the leather flap near the zipper with the code. 




RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Oops! Sorry! Thank you!!!!
> 
> Item: LONGCHAMP SHOPPING Bag Ivory Bone Paris FRANCE
> Seller: ArtMusic5
> Item no: None (sold)
> Link/Photos: (From seller, not me!) no tag inside as was stated (this is like many of my other bags) http://www.dalinaconsulting.com/images/prod/LongCTanSH1.JPG


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks good 




crazyhorse said:


> Hi CHLongchamp!
> 
> Would appreciate your help to check if this is authentic
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle (Beige)
> Seller: Friend
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and an older bag wont have plastic tags on the inside- just a stamp on the inside of the leather flap near the zipper with the code.


 
Thank you!! Yes, it says "M0FR" or "MOFR".


----------



## amyacopet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1503wt_850

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091362822...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_517wt_1083

THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

amyacopet said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1503wt_850
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091362822...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_517wt_1083
> 
> THANKYOU!!!!



Go here for your Givenchy- http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-161.html

And for your Celine, go here- http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...se-read-rules-use-format-post-353733-231.html


This forum is for Longchamp.


----------



## crazyhorse

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looks good



Thanks for the good news!


----------



## venessa0307

venessa0307 said:


> Please help in authenticate my LC bag
> 
> Item: Le Pliage medium long handle
> Colour: Graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By venessa0307 at 2012-02-14



Anyone can help in authenticate my bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

venessa0307 said:
			
		

> Anyone can help in authenticate my bag?



Hi vanessa! Im sorry i cant enlarge your photos to scrutinize them because im on mobile until Friday.  Other authenticators are around though, CH checks in from time to time, just wait for them. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sorry but it's a fake. 




venessa0307 said:


> Anyone can help in authenticate my bag?


----------



## venessa0307

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Sorry but it's a fake.



How you differentiate the authentic & the fake longchamp?
It's so heart breaking to found out that I paid so much for a FAKE bag.


----------



## erinzainal

hye its me again ^_____^
Item: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle & cabas Eiffel tower (not sure whats the name but its purple & black eiffel tower))
Seller: A gift from a very nice cousin ^___^
Photos: 




























EIFFEL


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:


> hye its me again ^_____^
> Item: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle & cabas Eiffel tower (not sure whats the name but its purple & black eiffel tower))
> Seller: A gift from a very nice cousin ^___^
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIFFEL



Hi! The type M Bilberry and Cabas Eiffel Black/Gold are both real. 

Please try to limit to one item per post for future requests - for easier referencing. (example: one post for the bilberry, another post for the eifffel).
Thank you very much!


----------



## erinzainal

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The type M Bilberry and Cabas Eiffel Black/Gold are both real.
> 
> Please try to limit to one item per post for future requests - for easier referencing. (example: one post for the bilberry, another post for the eifffel).
> Thank you very much!


 sorry .....

but THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

erinzainal said:
			
		

> sorry .....
> 
> but THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

The font on the tag is the big sign that it was a fake. Did you buy this online or at a Longchamp store?




venessa0307 said:


> How you differentiate the authentic & the fake longchamp?
> It's so heart breaking to found out that I paid so much for a FAKE bag.


----------



## venessa0307

CH<3Longchamp said:


> The font on the tag is the big sign that it was a fake. Did you buy this online or at a Longchamp store?



i bought online, a seller at facebook.
what to mean by the font on the tag is big sign? u mean the white colour tag with capital letters? i saw others' bags also in capital letters, but they are authentic.
can you clearly describe what else can you differentiate the bag?


----------



## catty_2803

venessa0307 said:
			
		

> i bought online, a seller at facebook.
> what to mean by the font on the tag is big sign? u mean the white colour tag with capital letters? i saw others' bags also in capital letters, but they are authentic.
> can you clearly describe what else can you differentiate the bag?



I think she meant the font was the massive giveaway in telling that it was fake


----------



## kimdatumanong

help help! 

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle, Mustard
seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/hugodeepred1022/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
photos:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/230746612253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

(only 3 photos, is it enough to show if real or fake?)

thanks!


----------



## kimdatumanong

help help! 

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle , Navy Blue
seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/hugodeepred10...id=p4340.l2559
photos:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-lo...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35b991edf2

(only 3 photos, is it enough to show if real or fake?) 

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> help help!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle, Mustard
> seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/hugodeepred1022/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/230746612253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> (only 3 photos, is it enough to show if real or fake?)
> 
> thanks!



This is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> help help!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle , Navy Blue
> seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/hugodeepred10...id=p4340.l2559
> photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-longchamp-medium-short-handle-navy-blue-/230746615282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35b991edf2
> 
> (only 3 photos, is it enough to show if real or fake?)
> 
> thanks!



Definitely need more photos to determine authenticity. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shama1200

How can I know if my Louis Vuitton is authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

shama1200 said:


> How can I know if my Louis Vuitton is authentic?


Hi! Here is the link :
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-723838.html#post20714022


----------



## prinzesin

Item: cabas graphite
Seller: n/a
Item no: (if on auction)
Link/photos:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1900739334737&set=a.1900737214684.56075.1729309727&type=3&theater

thanks


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Apologies in advance for the poor quality photos, just want to know if this is authentic. It's a Black Medium "Shopping" Le Pliage.


----------



## prinzesin

Item: cabas graphite
Seller: NA
Item no: NA
Link or post your own photos


http://www.flickr.com/photos/76894007@N06/6894020021/


thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

prinzesin said:


> Item: cabas graphite
> Seller: NA
> Item no: NA
> Link or post your own photos
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76894007@N06/6894020021/
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi! This is Fake, unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality photos, just want to know if this is authentic. It's a Black Medium "Shopping" Le Pliage.



Hi! The tag looks good.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The tag looks good.


Thanks! You're the best! But you knew that.


----------



## Camietedie

Hi my mom bought a Longchamp Le Pliage today at Brussels airport and it's kinda different fron the one I already have. The texture of this bag is a lot smoother. So can you please help me authenticate it? Thanks


----------



## kimdatumanong

Hi! My husband knows how much i love lc bags and as a surprise, bought me a patch poney from a co-worker... Help.. Real or fake?

Item: patch poney msh
Seller: not ebay
Photos:

http://www.use.com/editset.pl?set=1396185d8e8a2bfbc4a2


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> Hi! My husband knows how much i love lc bags and as a surprise, bought me a patch poney from a co-worker... Help.. Real or fake?
> 
> Item: patch poney msh
> Seller: not ebay
> Photos:
> 
> http://www.use.com/editset.pl?set=1396185d8e8a2bfbc4a2



I'm sorry but this is Fake, Kim. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Camietedie said:
			
		

> Hi my mom bought a Longchamp Le Pliage today at Brussels airport and it's kinda different fron the one I already have. The texture of this bag is a lot smoother. So can you please help me authenticate it? Thanks



It would have been nice to see a photo of the whole bag...but anyway the tag looks Real and should match a large long handled shopping bag in Navy. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimdatumanong

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is Fake, Kim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I knew it, oh well... Return to sender. Good thing its not yet paid. He was crushed though  thanks!


----------



## lucky_ducky

kindly help me authenticate this longchamp:

Item: Poney Toile Large Long Handle
Seller: trueshoppaholic
Item no: 170784548635
Link or post your own photos
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-Auth-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item27c38d671b#ht_1757wt_1139


----------



## lucky_ducky

This as well:

Item: Longchamp White Metal Short Handle Large 
Seller: trueshoppaholic
Item no: 180817497924
Link or post your own photos
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Excelle...Domain_211&hash=item2a19900f44#ht_1801wt_1139

Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi and thanks for following proper format 


lucky_ducky said:


> kindly help me authenticate this longchamp:
> 
> Item: Poney Toile Large Long Handle
> Seller: trueshoppaholic
> Item no: 170784548635
> Link or post your own photos
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-Auth-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item27c38d671b#ht_1757wt_1139


^Unfortunately this one is Fake. 


lucky_ducky said:


> This as well:
> 
> Item: Longchamp White Metal Short Handle Large
> Seller: trueshoppaholic
> Item no: 180817497924
> Link or post your own photos
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Excelle...Domain_211&hash=item2a19900f44#ht_1801wt_1139
> 
> Thank you so much!


^ I would like to see a clear photo of the plastic tag inside on this one.


----------



## lucky_ducky

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and thanks for following proper format
> 
> ^Unfortunately this one is Fake.
> 
> ^ I would like to see a clear photo of the plastic tag inside on this one.



Thank you so much for all your help. for the 2nd item, will try to request for a clear photo of the tag.

Thanks!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Item: Chocolate Le Pliage Shopping
Seller: FoxHouse23
Item no: SOLD
Link/photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Item: Chocolate Le Pliage Shopping
> Seller: FoxHouse23
> Item no: SOLD
> Link/photos:



If this is the smaller shopping size (or med LH), then it is Real.


----------



## dj_mashie

Item: NWT Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue 
Seller: littlesomething4you 
Item no : (if its on auction) - 120834766796
Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_1190wt_955

Comments: The seller has added more pics relating to tag inside bag. Sorry I didn't reply before. Please advise if this is still authentic, much appreciated!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dj_mashie said:


> Item: NWT Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
> Seller: littlesomething4you
> Item no : (if its on auction) - 120834766796
> Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_1190wt_955
> 
> Comments: The seller has added more pics relating to tag inside bag. Sorry I didn't reply before. Please advise if this is still authentic, much appreciated!



Hi! This is Authentic.


----------



## Arnauskaite

Hi!  I wanted to buy this Longchamp Gatsby bag, but not sure if it's real... Could you please authenticate it?

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/uudenveroinen--aito-longchamp-gatsby-laukku/208164646

Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Hi there! It's real 




Arnauskaite said:


> Hi!  I wanted to buy this Longchamp Gatsby bag, but not sure if it's real... Could you please authenticate it?
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/uudenveroinen--aito-longchamp-gatsby-laukku/208164646
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Ombragrise

I am a new member, living in Paris. i am sure I will learn mutch..Ombragrise


----------



## filimd

pls authenticate, tnx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L..._Handbags&hash=item1e6b2fc554#ht_13693wt_8735


----------



## Camietedie

rx4dsoul said:


> It would have been nice to see a photo of the whole bag...but anyway the tag looks Real and should match a large long handled shopping bag in Navy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


  Thank you


----------



## mehenrylong

the link to the action doesnot work now cos the item has been removed. 
and there are many fakes Items on Ebay ,  even top-rate sellers. So you should post here to authentic what you want to buy on Ebay before bidding.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Item: Longchamp Le Pliages Bag Pink 14x8
Seller: Lulicka555
Item no : 251000355716
Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251000355716


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Item:LONGCHAMP Le Pliage medium bilberry purple tote nylon bag
Seller: snegurochka79
Item no : 280828251041
Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280828251041


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:
			
		

> Item: Longchamp Le Pliages Bag Pink 14x8
> Seller: Lulicka555
> Item no : 251000355716
> Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251000355716



Hi! I cant see a photo of the tag although leather seems fine from the limited photos provided...Id like to see more though 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:
			
		

> Item:LONGCHAMP Le Pliage medium bilberry purple tote nylon bag
> Seller: snegurochka79
> Item no : 280828251041
> Photos/link to auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280828251041



This is Real, used , but Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I cant see a photo of the tag although leather seems fine from the limited photos provided...Id like to see more though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




It's an older bag & it's real.


----------



## hunn1800

Hi experts,

Pls help authenticate.  Thank you in advance!

Item: Le Pliage Autour D Halong Med SH (paper)
Seller: N/A
Photos (link): 
http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j437/hunn1800/?action=view&current=DSC01035.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

hunn1800 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Pls help authenticate.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Autour D Halong Med SH (paper)
> Seller: N/A
> Photos (link):
> http://s1085.photobucket.com/albums/j437/hunn1800/?action=view&current=DSC01035.jpg



It's Real.


----------



## hunn1800

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Is it bad that the zipper on this is a different color? (see photos)
Item: Authentic Longchamp le Pilage Lilac medium tote with long handles
Seller: JPapadop10
Item Number: 270907832186
Photos (link): http://www.ebay.com/itm/270907832186
Inside Tag-- (see attached)


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real, used , but Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's an older bag & it's real.



Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Nevermind, *Ballet_Russe* answered that ? a while back in a different thread 


ballet_russe said:


> yes. another tip is that you can tell a bag is custom because custom bags have BROWN zippers (like the actual zipper-teeth part). regular non-custom Pliage have zipper that is same color as the nylon.


----------



## filimd

Hi there!  I posted this previously but must have been missed.  I won the auction already not knowing fake lc's are all over in ebay too, pls kindly authenticate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130647311700?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thanks a lot!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

filimd said:
			
		

> Hi there!  I posted this previously but must have been missed.  I won the auction already not knowing fake lc's are all over in ebay too, pls kindly authenticate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130647311700?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks a lot!!



Hi!
Please post a photo of the tag...
The leather doesn't look too good. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## filimd

thanks a lot,  I will ask the seller to email me a photo of the the tag.


----------



## megumiokaya

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this? I'm planning to buy a LC tote (first-timer here).

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Arbre de Vie (Large; Long Handle)
Seller: yayendij (from ebay.ph)
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/280830953182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6460wt_905 (See more close up photos near the end of the page)

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium; Long Handle)
Seller: same as above
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300668122012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_905

Feedback would really be appreciated!


----------



## mehenrylong

Thia pape is very helpful for newbies, Ty guys !


----------



## milkteapudding

Dear all,

Chanced upon this forum and decided to sign up as I have been thinking of getting my first LC for the longest time! Considering the bag below and would greatly appreciate the help! Thank you!

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life (Large with long handles)
Seller: viridagirlsg (from ebay.com.sg)
Photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270920616062&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this? I'm planning to buy a LC tote (first-timer here).
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Arbre de Vie (Large; Long Handle)
> Seller: yayendij (from ebay.ph)
> Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/280830953182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6460wt_905 (See more close up photos near the end of the page)
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium; Long Handle)
> Seller: same as above
> Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300668122012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7127wt_905
> 
> Feedback would really be appreciated!



Hi! This seller has been noted to have a mix of Authentic and Fake items before....
Please ask for a close-up of the leather on both items as well as photos of the plastic tags inside and re-post your requests once you have them to determine authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Chanced upon this forum and decided to sign up as I have been thinking of getting my first LC for the longest time! Considering the bag below and would greatly appreciate the help! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tree of Life (Large with long handles)
> Seller: viridagirlsg (from ebay.com.sg)
> Photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270920616062&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi and welcome!
Unfortunately, this is a Fake item. Sorry.


----------



## megumiokaya

Thank you for the reply rx4dsoul! I'll try to get more photos from the seller.


----------



## milkteapudding

Dear rx4dsoul, thanks for the quick help!  very disappointed to find out that it's a fake. may i know how to tell that this particular one is fake? much, much appreciated and so glad I havent bought it!


----------



## milkteapudding

since that tree of life is a fake  here is my second choice. hope this one is real. many thanks in advance!

Item: Longchamp Victorie (large, long handles)
Seller: tracymah123 (from ebay.com.sg)
Selling post: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4162d635b8
Photos:


----------



## milkteapudding

Trying my luck with another tree of life  appreciate all the help. if it's a fake, can you point to me what are the tell tale signs?

Item: Longchamp Tree of Life in Navy (large, long handles)
Seller: tracymah123 (from ebay.com.sg)
Selling post: auction closed, can't find anymore.
Photos:


----------



## milkteapudding

i cant edit my posts anymore to include the following. many apologies for the multiple posts. i got the photos for the Victorie and Tree of Life off my friend who bought from the seller. I am thinking of buying from this seller too but want to know if it's authentic before proceeding. After I told her about this forum she regretted not checking first. Hopefully she can get a refund if it proves to be fake


----------



## mrsanderson

pls authenticate/check this longchamp darshan. thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:


> Item: Longchamp Tree of Life in Navy (large, long handles)
> Seller: tracymah123 (from ebay.com.sg)
> Selling post: auction closed, can't find anymore.
> Photos:


H!
This is Fake...bad hardware and a replica tag....



milkteapudding said:


> since that tree of life is a fake  here is my second choice. hope this one is real. many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Victorie (large, long handles)
> Seller: tracymah123 (from ebay.com.sg)
> Selling post: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4162d635b8
> Photos:



This s also Fake...substandard leather and replica tag...


----------



## milkteapudding

Dear rx4dsoul,

How can you tell it's substandard leather and a replica tag? Please advise!


----------



## milkteapudding

Your help is greatly appreciated because my friend thinks it is genuine as it doesn't look fake to her at all.


----------



## Purse Grrrl

Could Someone take a peek at this, it appears they've sold a lot of Longchamp before:

Item: BN AUTHENTIC Longchamp sac legende handbag tan leather 
Seller: catmiller85
Item Number:330689859354

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330689859354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsanderson said:
			
		

> pls authenticate/check this longchamp darshan. thank you



Hi! It looks good . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real 




Purse Grrrl said:


> Could Someone take a peek at this, it appears they've sold a lot of Longchamp before:
> 
> Item: BN AUTHENTIC Longchamp sac legende handbag tan leather
> Seller: catmiller85
> Item Number:330689859354
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330689859354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Posted about a Robin's Egg Blue one but changed my mind. Don't like small handles.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Item: LongChamp Le Pilage Beige Medium Tote
Seller: Tam3299
Item Number: 4ab4811b41
Photos (link): http://www.ebay.com/itm/LongChamp-L...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab4811b41


----------



## mylengurl

Hi please help me authenticate this bag... 

Item: Longchamp Tree of Life in Navy (large, long handles)
Seller: brb.ph
Item No. 280812961303

Please see the pictures here.. 
http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj513/mylengurl/


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Item: LongChamp Le Pilage Beige Medium Tote
> Seller: Tam3299
> Item Number: 4ab4811b41
> Photos (link): http://www.ebay.com/itm/LongChamp-L...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab4811b41



This is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mylengurl said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag...
> 
> Item: Longchamp Tree of Life in Navy (large, long handles)
> Seller: brb.ph
> Item No. 280812961303
> 
> Please see the pictures here..
> http://s1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj513/mylengurl/



Hi....this item is Fake. Sorry .


----------



## yomfdoom

Authenticate, please? I've already bought this bag. Did my research and bought it with confidence. (The seller has a lot of feedback and sells a lot of designer items) BUT, I did not know about inside tag replicas. I'm dying of anticipation. Is this bag a fake? The font on the plastic tag looks wrong. The font is tinier than it appears in the photo. I swear the rest of the bag looks real. Can LCs look this real but are actually fake?

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Tote handbag Slate Pre-owned Authentic
Seller: 123rattana-2009
Item Number: 251003218011
Photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25100321801...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_536wt_1165


----------



## mylengurl

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi....this item is Fake. Sorry .


I had the feeling it was.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## redthots

ITEM: Le Pliage Red, Long Handle, Large tote
SELLER: Spyuan00 (from Facebook/Gmarket/LJ)
ITEM NO: 1899089
LINK/PHOTOS:
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343635162980770
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343633090745602
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343634828651154
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343663201356994
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343672453606962
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713343708750160322
https://picasaweb.google.com/115449...hkey=Gv1sRgCMfBsYidpN_LGw#5713345072778912802

First time buying LC from online. Hopefully it is a real one. Been looking for a red one for sometime. Please help me authenticate! Thank you!


----------



## lega

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real.


think is real


----------



## rx4dsoul

yomfdoom said:
			
		

> Authenticate, please? I've already bought this bag. Did my research and bought it with confidence. (The seller has a lot of feedback and sells a lot of designer items) BUT, I did not know about inside tag replicas. I'm dying of anticipation. Is this bag a fake? The font on the plastic tag looks wrong. The font is tinier than it appears in the photo. I swear the rest of the bag looks real. Can LCs look this real but are actually fake?
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small Tote handbag Slate Pre-owned Authentic
> Seller: 123rattana-2009
> Item Number: 251003218011
> Photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251003218011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_536wt_1165



The seller's photos look good. 
Please post your own photo of the leather and the tag if you think there is a discrepancy in the actual item that you received... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meg30

Kindly authenticate thanks
Item Lm metal large long handle in black/noir
Seller unspecified

http://img851.imageshack.us/i/imageyyzw.jpg/
http://img15.imageshack.us/i/imagedqc.jpg/
http://img855.imageshack.us/i/imagermk.jpg/
http://img4.imageshack.us/i/imagetku.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

meg30 said:
			
		

> Kindly authenticate thanks
> Item Lm metal large long handle in black/noir
> Seller unspecified
> 
> http://img851.imageshack.us/i/imageyyzw.jpg/
> http://img15.imageshack.us/i/imagedqc.jpg/
> http://img855.imageshack.us/i/imagermk.jpg/
> http://img4.imageshack.us/i/imagetku.jpg/



The tag is authentic... 
( I say tag only because there is no photo of the whole item).

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meg30

Sorry forgot to attach the entire pic of the bag will this do

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/imagekfq.jpg/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## yomfdoom

Here are some pictures I took: 

1. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0179-1.jpg
2. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0177-1.jpg
3. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0175-2.jpg
4. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0185-2.jpg
5. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0189.jpg
6. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0174-2.jpg
7. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0191-1.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

meg30 said:
			
		

> Sorry forgot to attach the entire pic of the bag will this do
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/i/imagekfq.jpg/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

yomfdoom said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures I took:
> 
> 1. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0179-1.jpg
> 2. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0177-1.jpg
> 3. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0175-2.jpg
> 4. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0185-2.jpg
> 5. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0189.jpg
> 6. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0174-2.jpg
> 7. http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/yomfdoom/DSC_0191-1.jpg



Hi! This is the same item? 
Well, the leather looks good and the tag is authentic (Taupe) so..yes, it is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yomfdoom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is the same item?
> Well, the leather looks good and the tag is authentic (Taupe) so..yes, it is Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes it is the same item. I just took my own personal pictures to show you the inside tag! Does the exterior look a bit too shiny to you?

Thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## rx4dsoul

yomfdoom said:
			
		

> Yes it is the same item. I just took my own personal pictures to show you the inside tag! Does the exterior look a bit too shiny to you?
> 
> Thanks for your help by the way!



Cant tell from the photo but the leather certainly seems alright and the tag is fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## redthots

Hi can anyone see my post here? I'm trying to authenticate my longchamp that I bought online and just received. But I'm not sure about it's authencity of the bag that I just receive. Can someone please help me. 

ITEM: Le Pliage Red, Long Handle, Large tote
SELLER: Spyuan00 (from Facebook/Gmarket/LJ)
ITEM NO: 1899089
LINK/PHOTOS:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43635162980770
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43633090745602
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43634828651154
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43663201356994
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43672453606962
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43708750160322
https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...45072778912802


----------



## gordomom

Hi there, 

I'm new to Longchamp, so I hope this will turn out to be authentic!  Could someone please take a look to see if this Roseau looks ok?  

Thank you in advance!!

Item:  Longchamp Roseau Shoulder Bag Black #C410
Ebay Item #:  250996667377
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250996667377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller ID:  *jparsonsstore*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 17317p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconShootYllw_25x25.gif)  
99.7%
Photos of what I received:
http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n508/gordomom/Longchamp Roseau/
Comments:  
1)  The seller has had other items authenticated for other designers on TPF, so I took the plunge. 

2)  Also, in their description, they have a disclaimer "Defects: No defects found. (This does not mean that there are no defects, just that I could not find any)". 

However, there are several scuffs and a large scratch that would be visible if they looked.  If it does turn out to be authentic, then I don't think the scratches bother me enough to complain due to the price.


----------



## rx4dsoul

redthots said:


> Hi can anyone see my post here? I'm trying to authenticate my longchamp that I bought online and just received. But I'm not sure about it's authencity of the bag that I just receive. Can someone please help me.
> 
> ITEM: Le Pliage Red, Long Handle, Large tote
> SELLER: Spyuan00 (from Facebook/Gmarket/LJ)
> ITEM NO: 1899089
> LINK/PHOTOS:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1154498...43635162980770



Hi! Your links won't open.


----------



## rx4dsoul

gordomom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to Longchamp, so I hope this will turn out to be authentic!  Could someone please take a look to see if this Roseau looks ok?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item:  Longchamp Roseau Shoulder Bag Black #C410
> Ebay Item #:  250996667377
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250996667377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Seller ID:  *jparsonsstore*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 17317p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconShootYllw_25x25.gif)
> 99.7%
> Photos of what I received:
> http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n508/gordomom/Longchamp Roseau/



Hi! This Roseau is the real deal!


----------



## gordomom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This Roseau is the real deal!



Yeah!!!  Thank you so much for the quick response!!


----------



## Princessze

Hi there, Please help to check is this bag real/fake. Thanks.

Item: Longchamp LM métal Tote bag (new- pinky gold)
Item Number: 2605510


----------



## rx4dsoul

Princessze said:


> Hi there, Please help to check is this bag real/fake. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Longchamp LM métal Tote bag (new- pinky gold)
> Item Number: 2605510



Hi! This is Authentic.


----------



## redthots

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Your links won't open.



Thank you for replying! I thought nobody can see my post.
Sorry, my bad. 

I have reuploaded the images:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/img7893qo.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/img7892h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/img7894gw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/img7896p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img7897m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/img7898n.jpg/


----------



## Princessze

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Authentic.


Hi rx4dsoul... thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

redthots said:


> Thank you for replying! I thought nobody can see my post.
> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> I have reuploaded the images:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/img7898n.jpg/



It looks good.


----------



## milkteapudding

Hi, 

Would really love a reply as to how to tell the victoire bag (large with long handles) is fake as the seller is standing by her claim that is it authentic and my friend is quite distraught.


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Would really love a reply as to how to tell the victoire bag (large with long handles) is fake as the seller is standing by her claim that is it authentic and my friend is quite distraught.



Wrong tag fonts.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## eiffel_paris

Hi can you please verify this hobo bag

Bilberry

Please help me on this. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

eiffel_paris said:
			
		

> Hi can you please verify this hobo bag
> 
> Bilberry
> 
> Please help me on this. Thank you



Hi! This is fake - leather and hardware doesn't look good, tag font is also wrong. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## matix

hi, I'm new here & help needed to authentic the bags. I have few of them. 

2605
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012337959919666
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012387356310754
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012338629828770
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012407138437794
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012365796970690
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012367973589618
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012389646219954

1899
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012481653935170
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012518678233986
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012432035128466
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012456138224546
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012437467315490
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012452503565282

1623
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012509339670114
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012495307462530
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012474022311650
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012495185621554
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012473294946866

2704
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012564411404066
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012575273456178
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012522412203058
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012540558540082
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012542102431362


----------



## rx4dsoul

matix said:
			
		

> hi, I'm new here & help needed to authentic the bags. I have few of them.



Hi! Please organize your requests into ONE ITEM per Post. Label each request accordingly:
Item name: size, style, color
Photos of that particular item:
- whole bag
- leather close up , leather stamps and marks
- zipper pull and zipper head
- plastic tag inside 

We need clear and properly sized photos . 
Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## matix

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please organize your requests into ONE ITEM per Post. Label each request accordingly:
> Item name: size, style, color
> Photos of that particular item:
> - whole bag
> - leather close up , leather stamps and marks
> - zipper pull and zipper head
> - plastic tag inside
> 
> We need clear and properly sized photos .
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




opps...sorry. Looks better for you now?
Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage small long handle, peacock
Model: 2605089457
Photos & links:
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012337959919666
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012387356310754
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012338629828770
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012407138437794
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012367973589618
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012389646219954
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012413649557106
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012443801489938


----------



## rx4dsoul

matix said:


> opps...sorry. Looks better for you now?
> Item Name: *Longchamp Le Pliage small long handle, peacock*
> Model: 2605089457
> Photos & links:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012337959919666



Yes, this is much better, thanks!
Unfortunately this item is Fake (bad leather and hardware, wrong tag fonts) Sorry.


----------



## matix

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, this is much better, thanks!
> Unfortunately this item is Fake (bad leather and hardware, wrong tag fonts) Sorry.



Yeah...my guess is fake as well. Thanks anyway!


----------



## redthots

rx4dsoul said:


> It looks good.



Thank you so much rx4dsoul!! omg! now i'm super duper relief. So afraid that it is a fake replica.


----------



## nrr_md

Sammiantha said:


> I'm not sure what pictures are needed to authenticate a Longchamp having never purchased one previously but to follow the format of other "Authenticate This" threads:
> 
> Item: Longchamp LM Large Tote Bag
> Item number: 250769048176
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Longchamp-LM-...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a63000270#ht_955wt_905
> 
> Thanks


Hi. I think this is authentic. I also have one like this. I have never seen a fake version of this kind of style  I guess this one is hard to copy because of its metallic material


----------



## milkteapudding

Thank you!  last check, for those with authentic Victoire range (matt) on hand, is the logo indent on the inside of the flap?


----------



## funshopper13

Hi!

Hope all is well. Will appreciate if you could assist to authenticate this bag:

ITEM: Longchamp butterscotch leather tote
SELLER: 0rchid27
ITEM NO: 160748044046
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item256d547f0e

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real- it's from the Galatée series.




funshopper13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope all is well. Will appreciate if you could assist to authenticate this bag:
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp butterscotch leather tote
> SELLER: 0rchid27
> ITEM NO: 160748044046
> LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item256d547f0e
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## nrr_md

lmk1517 said:


> Hi experts!  Your help is much appreciated in authenticating this bag.  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LARGE STRIPED TOTE HANDBAG WITH MATCHING COSMETIC CASE
> Item Name: 320840532703
> Seller ID: tru-styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084053270...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2733wt_1185


Looks authentic


----------



## nrr_md

erinzainal said:


> please tell me based on the photos i posted...sorry  my posts r messy ...i'm new to this


Absolutely fake. The color of the leather is uneven


----------



## nrr_md

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


I think it is an authentic older/vintage model


----------



## Dylan_Campbell

Authenticate this please.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15076713789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_540wt_1219

And this.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19064565986...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_1219

+ Im a 36 in nearly all my jeans but i measure my waist and it says 40 inches :S what belt size would i need?


----------



## nrr_md

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real


Saw the pics. I also have a LONGCHAMP les pliages type L which has a "FLOX" on the snap button instead of " original prym"


----------



## milkteapudding

ITEM: Longchamp LM Metal Long Handle Large - Pinky Gold
SELLER: mother-in-need (from ebay.com.sg)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3a7125222f

Hi, please authenticate this. Thank you!


----------



## milkteapudding

ITEM: Longchamp Victoire (large with long handles)
SELLER: mother-in-need (from ebay.com.sg)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3cc2dce5bb

Hi, please authenticate this as well. Thank you!


----------



## cleverclog

I've purchased a matching cosmetic bag and wallet ... this is the wallet. It has no tags inside.  The snap letters (which I gather might be telling) say something like "ECHT" along the top, a 2 on either side of the snap, and 4 other letters along the bottom. Although the leather looks a like it is multi-colored, it appears one color in person.  Could you please authenticate?

Many thanks.


----------



## cleverclog

And this is the cosmetic bag.  There is no plastic tag under the Made in China tag, but there is a number in gold lettering on the backside:  0669035.  I really appreciate your help!  Have a gorgeous day.


----------



## shopgirl810

Will someone authenticate for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...TOWER-TOTE-LILAC-NWT-/251006667895#vi-content

Much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dylan_Campbell said:
			
		

> Authenticate this please..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150767137894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_540wt_1219
> 
> And this..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190645659864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_1219
> 
> + Im a 36 in nearly all my jeans but i measure my waist and it says 40 inches :S what belt size would i need?



Hi Dylan! This thread is for Longchamp items only.  please try searching under  FORUMS .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:
			
		

> ITEM: Longchamp LM Metal Long Handle Large - Pinky Gold
> SELLER: mother-in-need (from ebay.com.sg)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Long-Handle-Large-Pinky-Gold-/251006362159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3a7125222f
> 
> Hi, please authenticate this. Thank you!



Hi! This is Real 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:
			
		

> ITEM: Longchamp Victoire (large with long handles)
> SELLER: mother-in-need (from ebay.com.sg)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longchamp-Victoire-Long-Handle-Large-limited-edition-Black-/260967294395?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item3cc2dce5bb
> 
> Hi, please authenticate this as well. Thank you!



This is also Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## franeh

FOR AUCTION SITES:

Item: 380414207613
Seller: Linda's Stuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=380414207613
Comments: The back of the shoe looks fishy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franeh said:
			
		

> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> 
> Item: 380414207613
> Seller: Linda's Stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=380414207613
> Comments: The back of the shoe looks fishy.



Hi! This thread is for Longchamp authentication only. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelala

ITEM:  Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
SELLER: littlesomething4you (from ebay.ca.)
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120834766796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Hi, please authenticate this. Thank you!


----------



## milkteapudding

thanks so much rx4dsoul! finally hit an authentic one


----------



## yomfdoom

angelala said:


> ITEM:  Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Shoulder Bag Peacock Blue
> SELLER: littlesomething4you (from ebay.ca.)
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120834766796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Hi, please authenticate this. Thank you!



It's real! What a pretty color!


----------



## matix

Hi, Please help to authentic this bag. appreciate much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Long handle, Taupe
Model: 1899089OB682
Photos & Links:
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012481653935170
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714506579866320594
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012432035128466
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714506476388146050
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012456138224546
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012437467315490
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012452503565282
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714506474175365234


----------



## rx4dsoul

matix said:


> Hi, Please help to authentic this bag. appreciate much!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage - Medium Long handle, Taupe
> Model: 1899089OB682
> Photos & Links:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHz742A-uyNgQE#5714012432035128466



Hi! Your links won't open.


----------



## matix

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Your links won't open.



oppss...try this then.

https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012481653935170
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506579866320594
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012432035128466
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506476388146050
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012456138224546
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012437467315490
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012452503565282
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506474175365234


----------



## rx4dsoul

matix said:
			
		

> oppss...try this then.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012481653935170
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506579866320594
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012432035128466
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506476388146050
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012456138224546
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012437467315490
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714012452503565282
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/2605089457#5714506474175365234



Which item? Please follow format and organize photos to avoid confusion. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^


rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## nrr_md

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is fake - leather and hardware doesn't look good, tag font is also wrong. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


It is fake. Uneven color of the leather, there are dark and light areas. We have a lot of fake longchamps in the Philippines. The price is usually dead give away


----------



## matix

rx4dsoul said:


> Which item? Please follow format and organize photos to avoid confusion. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



sorry again for the inconveniences & appreciate your patience. :cry:
I'm referring to this one...
ITEM: LP Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Taupe
Model: 1899089OB682
Photos:
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012481653935170
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714506579866320594
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012432035128466
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714506476388146050
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012456138224546
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012437467315490
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012452503565282
https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714506474175365234


----------



## rx4dsoul

matix said:


> sorry again for the inconveniences & appreciate your patience. :cry:
> I'm referring to this one...
> ITEM: LP Le Pliage Medium Long handle in Taupe
> Model: 1899089OB682
> Photos:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/sheermie/1899#5714012481653935170



I understand 

Is this an on-hand item, meaning are these photos your own? because if it is the seller's and I am the buyer, I would be *suspicious*...
The *tag doesn't coincide with a Medium Long Handle Plain Pliage in Taupe*...the hardware doesn't look good too.


----------



## matix

rx4dsoul said:


> I understand
> 
> Is this an on-hand item, meaning are these photos your own? because if it is the seller's and I am the buyer, I would be *suspicious*...
> The *tag doesn't coincide with a Medium Long Handle Plain Pliage in Taupe*...the hardware doesn't look good too.



yeah...they are my own photos. This is not a new bag though & have been using for quite some times. The tag looks suspicious, huh.


----------



## cleverclog

It occurs to me that this thread is for bags ONLY.    Is that right?  I was really hoping for some peace of mind in my purchase but I think I got it wrong ... sorry!
Thanks to the authenticators for doing a huge service to the community.  


cleverclog said:


> I've purchased a matching cosmetic bag and wallet ... this is the wallet. It has no tags inside.  The snap letters (which I gather might be telling) say something like "ECHT" along the top, a 2 on either side of the snap, and 4 other letters along the bottom. Although the leather looks a like it is multi-colored, it appears one color in person.  Could you please authenticate?
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cleverclog said:


> It occurs to me that this thread is for bags ONLY.    Is that right?  I was really hoping for some peace of mind in my purchase but I think I got it wrong ... sorry!
> Thanks to the authenticators for doing a huge service to the community.



Hi! Wallets and other small leather good ARE welcome...however, authenticators *Ballet_Russe* or *CHLONGCHAMP* might have more expertise in this area. Please wait for them to comment if you can.


----------



## cleverclog

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Wallets and other small leather good ARE welcome...however, authenticators *Ballet_Russe* or *CHLONGCHAMP* might have more expertise in this area. Please wait for them to comment if you can.


Hi rx ... thanks loads.  I'll be patient.


----------



## jleodt

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Graphite
MODEL: 1899089897

https://picasaweb.google.com/109471391725700697766/DropBox?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOvixNmQh8fZiwE&feat=directlink

Just got this bag online and it looks suspicious for me. could you help me guys authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## shopgirl810

Will someone authenticate for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...TOWER-TOTE-LILAC-NWT-/251006667895#vi-content

Much appreciated!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jleodt said:
			
		

> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Graphite
> MODEL: 1899089897
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/109471391725700697766/DropBox?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOvixNmQh8fZiwE&feat=directlink
> 
> Just got this bag online and it looks suspicious for me. could you help me guys authenticate this for me? Thanks!



Hi...this is Fake 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

shopgirl810 said:
			
		

> Will someone authenticate for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-PARIS-LE-PLIAGE-LIMITED-EDITION-EIFFEL-TOWER-TOTE-LILAC-NWT-/251006667895#vi-content
> 
> Much appreciated!



This doesn't look like the Eiffel that Longchamp has released. 
Please wait for Ballet_Russe or CH to comment...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I havent seen this in the stores over here. Not sure if this is a specialty item for Paris shops only or not.




rx4dsoul said:


> This doesn't look like the Eiffel that Longchamp has released.
> Please wait for Ballet_Russe or CH to comment...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## maddocki80imo

Hi please can you authenticate eBay item 220966327907. This is my Mulberry purse which I am selling but can't find the receipt. Whilst I know it is genuine, I would be grateful of confirmation by an independent for potential buyers. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kate72

Hello ladies, I am new to the forum and I would be grateful for your help. I bought a Longchamp Boheme handbag off eBay, which I received today. It is a lovely bag, however something does not feel quite right about it. It definitely looks well made, but the leather feels very plasticky, and the lining feels a bit cheap. The seller was really nice and reputable, however I would appreciate your opinion. I am linking to the -now completed- listing and if you need more photos from specific angles I am happy to post. Many thanks.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...n_s_Handbags&hash=item35b9907ad3#ht_500wt_922


----------



## cleverclog

maddocki80imo said:


> Hi please can you authenticate eBay item 220966327907. This is my Mulberry purse which I am selling but can't find the receipt. Whilst I know it is genuine, I would be grateful of confirmation by an independent for potential buyers. Thank you so much!


Hi there.  I'm new to this board so I could have gotten this wrong, but I think you want to use this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...erry-please-read-post-1-first-712624-316.html for Mulberry authentications.

Good luck ... nice item!


----------



## maddocki80imo

Brilliant thank you clever clog! appreciate it


----------



## ballet_russe

...


----------



## ballet_russe

Kate72 said:


> Hello ladies, I am new to the forum and I would be grateful for your help. I bought a Longchamp Boheme handbag off eBay, which I received today. It is a lovely bag, however something does not feel quite right about it. It definitely looks well made, but the leather feels very plasticky, and the lining feels a bit cheap. The seller was really nice and reputable, however I would appreciate your opinion. I am linking to the -now completed- listing and if you need more photos from specific angles I am happy to post. Many thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...n_s_Handbags&hash=item35b9907ad3#ht_500wt_922



authentic


----------



## ballet_russe

cleverclog said:


> I've purchased a matching cosmetic bag and wallet ... this is the wallet. It has no tags inside.  The snap letters (which I gather might be telling) say something like "ECHT" along the top, a 2 on either side of the snap, and 4 other letters along the bottom. Although the leather looks a like it is multi-colored, it appears one color in person.  Could you please authenticate?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/201202291430150.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/201202291430510.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/201202291431230.jpg/



Your wallet and coin pouch are genuine. They are older Veau Foulonne line.


----------



## ballet_russe

shopgirl810 said:


> Will someone authenticate for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...TOWER-TOTE-LILAC-NWT-/251006667895#vi-content
> 
> Much appreciated!



FAKE, Please report to Ebay


----------



## cleverclog

ballet_russe said:


> Your wallet and coin pouch are genuine. They are older Veau Foulonne line.


Yippee!

Thanks so much, ballet.


----------



## franeh

Thank you. That is exactly what I thought. Usually the back is sewn all the way up. Plus the area where the leather meets the sole was black... Luckily someone outbid me and I gladly let them go!


----------



## Kate72

ballet_russe said:


> authentic


 

Thank you so much for your time ballet_russe, that's a relief!


----------



## ninni00

Hi all,

I only have lousy pics of this bag taken with my mobile... In case more pics are needed, please let me know.

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/ninni00/LC bag/2012-03-04-052.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/ninni00/LC bag/2012-03-04-050.jpg


Inside the bag, in a plastic tag, there are these numbers, do they help in authenticating;

0622720
CNR CMO/A3
2558021626


----------



## mimii017

Name/item description/specific item: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry Med Zip
Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
Item no.: 160751828261
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item256d8e3d25#ht_1655wt_1140

Hi guys, please help me authenticate this bag. Im hoping that its real. Thanks a lot in advance. More power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Bilberry Med Zip
> Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
> Item no.: 160751828261
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item256d8e3d25#ht_1655wt_1140
> 
> Hi guys, please help me authenticate this bag. Im hoping that its real. Thanks a lot in advance. More power!



Hi! The leather and hardware on this one looks real/authentic..but  I would suggest looking at the tag just to be certain.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The leather and hardware on this one looks real/authentic..but  I would suggest looking at the tag just to be certain.



 already asked but the seller told me that those are the only pics she got, and told me that the item is really authentic. now im thinking if i would take the risk yaay  thanks a lot.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real 





ninni00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I only have lousy pics of this bag taken with my mobile... In case more pics are needed, please let me know.
> 
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/ninni00/LC bag/2012-03-04-052.jpg
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/ninni00/LC bag/2012-03-04-050.jpg
> 
> 
> Inside the bag, in a plastic tag, there are these numbers, do they help in authenticating;
> 
> 0622720
> CNR CMO/A3
> 2558021626


----------



## ninni00

CH<3Longchamp said:


> This is real



Thankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## MD131

Hi,

Is there a way to authenticate longchamp bags from one of the many longchamp "outlet" sites out there? Are the bags on this site authentic?

http://www.longchampbagsusa.com

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> already asked but the seller told me that those are the only pics she got, and told me that the item is really authentic. now im thinking if i would take the risk yaay  thanks a lot.


I have done authentication on an item from this seller post-purchase and it was real. 
You can have the item or just the tag reposted here once you get the item. Just give me a heads-up. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## leizmende

Hi, Can help me to authenticate this Longchamp bag ? I bought it from seller online. She swear to god that this bag is 100% authentic else she will refund the full amount. So, i bought it last 2 weeks.

Here is the link:

http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s457/berylloo/

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ballet_russe

MD131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to authenticate longchamp bags from one of the many longchamp "outlet" sites out there? Are the bags on this site authentic?
> 
> http://www.longchampbagsusa.com
> 
> Thanks!



these are all fake.  there is no real longchamp "outlet" online.  Official list of authorized sellers is listed, on the Longchamp.com website.


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:
			
		

> Hi, Can help me to authenticate this Longchamp bag ? I bought it from seller online. She swear to god that this bag is 100% authentic else she will refund the full amount. So, i bought it last 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://s1052.photobucket.com/albums/s457/berylloo/
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Hi! This is Fake, unfortunately. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Raven3766

This is an older Longchamp, can you help authenticate it for me? Thank you in advance.The other side of the zipper pull says made in Paris.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Item: GORGEOUS AUTH. LONGCHAMP MEDIUM GREEN PLIAGE FOLDING SHOPPING TOTE PURSE BAG 
Seller: excellentobjects
Item Number: 110836759942
Photos/Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-AU...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ce62bd86


----------



## INedToKnw

Hi, I'm new to this portal. I just received a Longchamp bag from an eBay seller. I highly suspect it's not authentic based on the un-clear zipper logo, trimmings, exposed backing for the handles, torn white internal tag etc. I launched a complain to Paypal and they requested documents from 3rd-party to support my case. They do not accept the pictures I provided for them. Anyone has guide me how to do so? Thanks.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real 




Raven3766 said:


> This is an older Longchamp, can you help authenticate it for me? Thank you in advance.The other side of the zipper pull says made in Paris.


----------



## kitzi

I need your expertise please. is this right for a LM Metal steel large long handle bag?


----------



## kitzi

additional pic


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 



kitzi said:


> I need your expertise please. is this right for a LM Metal steel large long handle bag?


----------



## kitzi

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## supraloverlee

Item: HANDBAG LONGCHAMP "LE PLIAGE" TRAVEL BAG L  
Seller: marco_martemodena 
Item Number: 200714881465
Photos/Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDBAG-LON...ndbags&var=&hash=item2ebb8a09b9#ht_3192wt_996


----------



## rx4dsoul

supraloverlee said:
			
		

> Item: HANDBAG LONGCHAMP "LE PLIAGE" TRAVEL BAG L
> Seller: marco_martemodena
> Item Number: 200714881465
> Photos/Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANDBAG-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-TRAVEL-BAG-L-1624-089-COLOR-/200714881465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2ebb8a09b9#ht_3192wt_996



Hi! Please pick a color and post the pictures or necessary elements for that item...leather close-up and leather  marks, zipper head and zipper pull, and most importantly the inner tag. 

Recently, counterfeiters have become really smart and have learned how to copy even the sticker codes , so while its nice to see them , they dont automatically mean Real, so do ask for more photos. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missyanne

Item: NWT LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE - LARGE SHOULDER TOTE 1899089841 BEIGE
Seller ID: littlesomething4you 
Item #: 120872380624
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120872380624?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1302wt_892


----------



## shopgirl810

ballet_russe said:


> FAKE, Please report to Ebay


Thanks so much!


----------



## arapras

sorry to use this thread but i have just joined and it won't let me start a thread for 5 days but i urgently need help. I believe i have been sold a fake Louis Vuitton Diraitofuru GM on ebay - i returned it bec the seller said he would refund. But I am worried bec he is being very rude and akward. The quality is terrible, the bag feels light, the zips feel like plastic or cheap coated metal - the dustbag is a joke. the zips on the front do not open into real pockets.Seller said he had a receipt which is why I believed it was genuine, but he didn't send the receipt. Take a look at the photos (here: http://arapras.imgur.com/all/) & PLEASE please advise. Here is the ebay link, where it looks fine: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260962871021&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## arapras

sorry - it posted twice!


----------



## rx4dsoul

missyanne said:
			
		

> Item: NWT LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE - LARGE SHOULDER TOTE 1899089841 BEIGE
> Seller ID: littlesomething4you
> Item #: 120872380624
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120872380624?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1302wt_892



Hi! You will need to post a photo of the plastic tag inside. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

Please authenticate!!!
Item: LONGCHAMP MEDIUM GREEN PLIAGE FOLDING SHOPPING TOTE PURSE BAG
Seller: excellentobjects
Item Number: 110836759942
Photos/Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-AU...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ce62bd86


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Please authenticate!!!
> Item: LONGCHAMP MEDIUM GREEN PLIAGE FOLDING SHOPPING TOTE PURSE BAG
> Seller: excellentobjects
> Item Number: 110836759942
> Photos/Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-AU...942?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ce62bd86



Hi! Do ask for a photo of the tag inside, I think this model already came with the tag...and if it doesn't , then perhaps there is a set of numbers/letters that you can find under the leather flap near where it joins the nylon...

Pliages are easily faked, old issues and new issues alike.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Do ask for a photo of the tag inside, I think this model already came with the tag...and if it doesn't , then perhaps there is a set of numbers/letters that you can find under the leather flap near where it joins the nylon...
> 
> Pliages are easily faked, old issues and new issues alike.



Will do! Thanks.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> Will do! Thanks.


  She said 'There is no clear tag in this bag., nor any legible numbers on the leather flap.' so... what do I do???


----------



## anaestabillo

anaestabillo.multiply.com/photos/album/12/Longchamp_Le_Pliage#2anaestabillo.multiply.com/photos/album/12/Longchamp_Le_Pliage#photo=1

Pucrhased these two bags via online.  Just want to check if this is authentic or not.  Thanks.


----------



## anaestabillo

Hi,

I just bought these two bags online.  Hope you can check if it's authentic.  Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make it easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


^^ Welcome!


anaestabillo said:


> Hi,
> I just bought these two bags online.  Hope you can check if it's authentic.  Thanks.


Your pics are too small....


----------



## rx4dsoul

RealLifeRoyalty said:


> She said 'There is no clear tag in this bag., nor any legible numbers on the leather flap.' so... what do I do???



That would depend on how badly you want this item...
There are some beautiful new spring colors so why not choose from those instead and order from Longchamp.com or visit an authorized outlet?


----------



## chicessentials

Hi,

I'm unfamiliar with this style of Longchamp. I believe it is a Planetes bag. It seems real to me but I need a second opinion. The things that I question are the fabric texture under the flap & the lack of an interior tag. Thanks for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicessentials said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with this style of Longchamp. I believe it is a Planetes bag. It seems real to me but I need a second opinion. The things that I question are the fabric texture under the flap & the lack of an interior tag. Thanks for any help!



One of the earlier limited edition Planetes I believe...it looks good.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's an older Planetes bag and it's real 




chicessentials said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with this style of Longchamp. I believe it is a Planetes bag. It seems real to me but I need a second opinion. The things that I question are the fabric texture under the flap & the lack of an interior tag. Thanks for any help!


----------



## chicessentials

Oh, thank you so very much rx4dsoul & CHLongchamp!!!


----------



## anaestabillo

rx4dsoul said:


> ^^ Welcome!
> 
> Your pics are too small....


Sorry about the pics, will attach another one.


----------



## anaestabillo

Hi, 

Sorry about the pics I attached which were compressed too much.  Here it is again, a large long handle taupe and medium long handle in orange which I bought through an online seller here in the Phils.  Just want to check if it's authentic.  Thanks.

Ana


----------



## rx4dsoul

anaestabillo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about the pics I attached which were compressed too much.  Here it is again, a large long handle taupe and medium long handle in orange which I bought through an online seller here in the Phils.  Just want to check if it's authentic.  Thanks.
> 
> Ana



These are both FAKE tags. Sorry.


----------



## missyanne

Hi, can someone take a look at these for me? TIA!

Item Name: LONGCHAMP Graphite Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage"
Item #: 120873966333
Seller ID: ces63
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_6995wt_1609

Item Name: LONGCHAMP Navy Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage"
Item #: 120873963130
Seller ID: ces63
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5878wt_1609

Item Name: LONGCHAMP Red Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage" White Tree and Birds
Item #: 120872299146
Seller ID: ces63
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4711wt_1609


----------



## rx4dsoul

missyanne said:


> Hi, can someone take a look at these for me? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP Graphite Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage"
> Item #: 120873966333
> Seller ID: ces63
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_6995wt_1609
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP Navy Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage"
> Item #: 120873963130
> Seller ID: ces63
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_5878wt_1609
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP Red Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage" White Tree and Birds
> Item #: 120872299146
> Seller ID: ces63
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4711wt_1609



All of the above are FAKE...aside from poor leather quality and substandard-looking nylon, the tags are replicas. Sorry.


----------



## missyanne

rx4dsoul said:


> All of the above are FAKE...aside from poor leather quality and substandard-looking nylon, the tags are replicas. Sorry.



Thank you so much! I think I'll just stick to purchasing in a store.


----------



## anaestabillo

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> These are both FAKE tags. Sorry.



Thanks. Not to try again buying from online site.  Better. Buy it from the stores.


----------



## flabbymel

hi..need help with these 2 le pliage long handle. it's from a friend of mine
Cyclamen





fushia





thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

flabbymel said:


> hi..need help with these 2 le pliage long handle. it's from a friend of mine
> Cyclamen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fushia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi...these are both REPLICA tags. Sorry.


----------



## kitzi

Hi..I need your expertise again on this one.  The seller claims it's authentic because of the said yellow sticker code. I still wanna be sure before getting it.


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

I've never seen this kind before.... Authenticate please!
Title: LONGCHAMP FRANCE HANDBAG PURSE SMALL TOTE BAG FOLDABLE NYLON & LEATHER
Seller: Nviolet
Item number: 180837684145
Link/Photos:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-F...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ac413b1


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:
			
		

> Hi..I need your expertise again on this one.  The seller claims it's authentic because of the said yellow sticker code. I still wanna be sure before getting it.



It's Fake. 
Replica sticker codes are already out in the market. Unfortunate for us buyers. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Fake.
> Replica sticker codes are already out in the market. Unfortunate for us buyers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What I mean is that the presence of sticker codes do not automatically mean the item is real...
I have come across items that are advertised with the right sticker codes (from an actual/authentic item even) but the sticker codes were either just transferred , or equally common , the codes were copied onto the items' tags - hence the term "replica"...same numbers , but not quite right.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kitzi

rx4dsoul said:


> What I mean is that the presence of sticker codes do not automatically mean the item is real...
> I have come across items that are advertised with the right sticker codes (from an actual/authentic item even) but the sticker codes were either just transferred , or equally common , the codes were copied onto the items' tags - hence the term "replica"...same numbers , but not quite right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


aww... that's too bad..  just sad that the seller doesn't even know that she's selling a replica...


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

An older, but real bag. 




RealLifeRoyalty said:


> I've never seen this kind before.... Authenticate please!
> Title: LONGCHAMP FRANCE HANDBAG PURSE SMALL TOTE BAG FOLDABLE NYLON & LEATHER
> Seller: Nviolet
> Item number: 180837684145
> Link/Photos:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-F...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1ac413b1


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

CH<3Longchamp said:


> An older, but real bag.



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkshake77

Hi! need help on some items from these seller.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage tone-on-tone narcisse
Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-Tone%2don%2dTone-Le-Pliage-(Narcisse).html
Comments: Havent encountered this style. Wanna make sure it is authentic. Same trims with the bag?!

And

Item: LM Metal Cabas
Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-LM-Metal-Open-Tote-(CABAS).html
Comment: Nice. Havent seen a cabas in metal. But Made in Romania?

thanks in advance


----------



## fiberich

Hi, Please help to authentic this bag. appreciate much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Open Tote
Photos & Links:
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01547.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01545.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01548.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01549.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:
			
		

> Hi, Please help to authentic this bag. appreciate much!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Open Tote
> Photos & Links:
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01547.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01545.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01548.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/DSC01549.jpg



Hi! It is Real 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fiberich

Thank you very much!


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! It is Real
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you very much!


----------



## fiberich

Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
Photos & Links:
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77885061231.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77475733631.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/7772547327.jpg


----------



## milkshake77

Hi! need help on some items from these seller.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage tone-on-tone narcisse
Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-Tone%252don%252dTone-Le-Pliage-%28Narcisse%29.html
Comments: Havent encountered this style. Wanna make sure it is authentic. Same trims with the bag?!

And

Item: LM Metal Cabas
Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-LM-Metal-Open-Tote-%28CABAS%29.html
Comment: Nice. Havent seen a cabas in metal. But Made in Romania?

thanks in advance 

Craving for bags more than food 

Dreambag #1: Celine 2012 Tri-color
Dreambag #2: Givenchy Antigona in Cobalt Blue/Bluette
Dreambag #3: Balenciaga City in Bluette or Sand


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

hi! i just bought longchamp bag.. LLH and claimed it is authentic by the seller..
Pls help me to authenticate this bas deep red bag.. thanks a lot!

http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg542/epi_nurse2k2/


----------



## boog315

Hi! Please help authenticate this Longchamp bag. I just purchased this from a thrift store for $1. I feel like it's too good to be true! There is no tag inside the bag, the logo on the flap looks different from others I've seen, and the color is sort of a pastel peachy pink--which I have not seen before. Sorry the pictures are not that great...

Thanks!!

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150030.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150015.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150018.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150019.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150020.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150023.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150027.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150029.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkshake77 said:
			
		

> Hi! need help on some items from these seller.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage tone-on-tone narcisse
> Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
> Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-Tone%252don%252dTone-Le-Pliage-%28Narcisse%29.html
> Comments: Havent encountered this style. Wanna make sure it is authentic. Same trims with the bag?!
> 
> And
> 
> Item: LM Metal Cabas
> Seller ID: TheLuxeAvenue
> Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-LM-Metal-Open-Tote-%28CABAS%29.html
> Comment: Nice. Havent seen a cabas in metal. But Made in Romania?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Craving for bags more than food
> 
> Dreambag #1: Celine 2012 Tri-color
> Dreambag #2: Givenchy Antigona in Cobalt Blue/Bluette
> Dreambag #3: Balenciaga City in Bluette or Sand



The special edition pliage looks good...however, regarding the metal cabas-  Longchamp claims that no items were made in Romania or Italy. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

boog315 said:
			
		

> Hi! Please help authenticate this Longchamp bag. I just purchased this from a thrift store for $1. I feel like it's too good to be true! There is no tag inside the bag, the logo on the flap looks different from others I've seen, and the color is sort of a pastel peachy pink--which I have not seen before. Sorry the pictures are not that great...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150030.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150015.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150018.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150019.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150020.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150023.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150027.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3150029.jpg



Can you see some numbers/letters indented into the inner side of the front flap where it joins the nylon?  
Is the item used?
Other details look good though, an older issue les pliage. 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fiberich

Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
Photos & Links:
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7885061231.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7475733631.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7772547327.jpg


----------



## vinchico

hi good day! it's my first time to have a longchamp. can someone pls authenticate this for me. sorry no photos to be given. =( 
item name: Arbre de vie large long handle navy
item number: 1899386HT556
thanks in advance....


----------



## rx4dsoul

vinchico said:
			
		

> hi good day! it's my first time to have a longchamp. can someone pls authenticate this for me. sorry no photos to be given. =(
> item name: Arbre de vie large long handle navy
> item number: 1899386HT556
> thanks in advance....



Hi and welcome
Unfortunately, we cannot help you authenticate unless you post photos. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## milkshake77

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> The special edition pliage looks good...however, regarding the metal cabas-  Longchamp claims that no items were made in Romania or Italy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The fb site has an album "some issues" explaining that one client questioned the Made in romania bags. Then the said store attached email conversation wd longchamp attaching receipts and longchamp's admittance through Jezabel - a customer representative from longchamp saying there are made in romania bags just recently. Pls let me know your thoughts. Want the cabas metal badly. The tone on tone when i inquired are sold out already 

https://m.facebook.com/theluxeavenu...45.100002100013652&cps&__user=100002100013652 

Craving for bags more than food 

Dreambag #1: Celine 2012 Tri-color
Dreambag #2: Givenchy Antigona in Cobalt Blue/Bluette
Dreambag #3: Balenciaga City in Bluette or Sand


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:


> Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
> Photos & Links:
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7885061231.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7475733631.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/...7772547327.jpg



Hi! Your links wont open ....


----------



## fiberich

Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
Photos & Links:
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77475733631.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/7772547327.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77885061231.jpg


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Your links wont open ....


 
 Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
Photos & Links:
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77885061231.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77475733631.jpg
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/7772547327.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:
			
		

> Hi, Please help to authenticate this coin purse. appreciated much!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage Coin Purse
> Photos & Links:
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77885061231.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/77475733631.jpg
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/7772547327.jpg



Please post a clearer photo of the tag (one that doesnt have any obscuring mark over it) and a photo of the zipper pull and zipper head. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:


> Can you see some numbers/letters indented into the inner side of the front flap where it joins the nylon?
> Is the item used?
> Other details look good though, an older issue les pliage.
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Nice color


----------



## BagistaBaby

Is this authentic? thank you in advance 

item: longchamp le pliage lagoon long handle
Seller ID: Canon Cut Price 
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Is this authentic? thank you in advance
> 
> item: longchamp le pliage lagoon long handle
> Seller ID: Canon Cut Price
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/3571814/AUTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+LE+PLIAGE+LAGOON+%2818inch+LH%29?event=Sulit.com.ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History



It doesnt look good...the metal pull looks substandard and grainy. I would recommend asking for a photo of the tag inside to be certain.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It doesnt look good...the metal pull looks substandard and grainy. I would recommend asking for a photo of the tag inside to be certain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I was doubting too. But wanted an opinion from you.  asked for the seller to take a picture of the tag inside. Said she is busy to take one now. But i told her ill wait.  she said her items move fast. Whatever, if its meant for me, it will be 

Thank u much!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Need help on this again 

item: patch poney longchamp
Seller ID: 128 Designers Avenue

Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214652555270639.52517.128379207231308&type=3 

Thank you mucho!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Need help on this again
> 
> item: patch poney longchamp
> Seller ID: 128 Designers Avenue
> 
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.214652555270639.52517.128379207231308&type=3
> 
> Thank you mucho!



It's a FAKE Patch. Sorry.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's a FAKE Patch. Sorry.



I knew it! the price was my "red flag"! is there a way to like report these sellers who fool people by saying these are authentic?! 

it will just be fair if they post this as super nice "replica" than "authentic". to think 128 Designers Avenue has a lot of clients  my friend recommended me to this site since she has bought like 5 bags from them  good thing i had this authenticated before buying!

thanks a lot superrrr!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> I knew it! the price was my "red flag"! is there a way to like report these sellers who fool people by saying these are authentic?!
> 
> it will just be fair if they post this as super nice "replica" than "authentic". to think 128 Designers Avenue has a lot of clients  my friend recommended me to this site since she has bought like 5 bags from them  good thing i had this authenticated before buying!
> 
> thanks a lot superrrr!



Unfortunately, unless they are on Ebay, there is no proper channel for reporting these counterfeits....
The best option to secure an authentic item would be from authorized merchants such as the large department stores or online from Longchamp.com and magnums.net (and the dept stores online sites).
When the price is too good to be true, high chance that the item isn't real.


----------



## BagistaBaby

What about this one? 

Item: Club Ciel Azure Longchamp
Seller ID: The Luxe Avenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-CLUB-CIEL-(AZURE).html?fullSite=1 



Trying my luck. The first two i authenticated from Canon Price Cut (Le Pliage Lagoon) and from 128 Designers Avenue (Patch Poney) were proven to be fakes  

This one doesn't have a serial number on its inner tag. Hmmm. Why could it be?..  is that possible? i kinda like this cos it is not common (is there such a style anyway? haha) hope ill be lucky this time though. Crossing fingers. want another longchamp now


----------



## BagistaBaby

What about this one? 

Item: Club Ciel Azure Longchamp
Seller ID: The Luxe Avenue
Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-CLUB-CIEL-(AZURE).html?fullSite=1 



Trying my luck. The first two i authenticated from Canon Price Cut (Le Pliage Lagoon) and from 128 Designers Avenue (Patch Poney) were proven to be fakes  

This one doesn't have a serial number on its inner tag. Hmmm. Why could it be?..  is that possible? i kinda like this cos it is not common (is there such a style anyway? haha) hope ill be lucky this time though. Crossing fingers. want another longchamp now 

Also if there is somewhere in this forum where a list of trusted sellers and sites are discussed/posted? 

thank you again much much!!!


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> What about this one?
> 
> Item: Club Ciel Azure Longchamp
> Seller ID: The Luxe Avenue
> Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-CLUB-CIEL-(AZURE).html?fullSite=1
> 
> Trying my luck. The first two i authenticated from Canon Price Cut (Le Pliage Lagoon) and from 128 Designers Avenue (Patch Poney) were proven to be fakes
> 
> This one doesn't have a serial number on its inner tag. Hmmm. Why could it be?..  is that possible? i kinda like this cos it is not common (is there such a style anyway? haha) hope ill be lucky this time though. Crossing fingers. want another longchamp now
> 
> Also if there is somewhere in this forum where a list of trusted sellers and sites are discussed/posted?
> 
> thank you again much much!!!



Sorry posted twice.. Oops  my bad.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Item: Club Ciel Azure Longchamp
> Seller ID: The Luxe Avenue
> Link: http://theluxeavenue.com/products/Longchamp-CLUB-CIEL-(AZURE).html?fullSite=1
> 
> 
> 
> Trying my luck. The first two i authenticated from Canon Price Cut (Le Pliage Lagoon) and from 128 Designers Avenue (Patch Poney) were proven to be fakes
> 
> This one doesn't have a serial number on its inner tag. Hmmm. Why could it be?..  is that possible? i kinda like this cos it is not common (is there such a style anyway? haha) hope ill be lucky this time though. Crossing fingers. want another longchamp now
> 
> Also if there is somewhere in this forum where a list of trusted sellers and sites are discussed/posted?
> 
> thank you again much much!!!


looks good but I'd like to see a close-up of the zipper pull and zipper head as well as a closer look at the leather....
The tag looks like it was cut too....*there are supposed to be a set of codes under the made in France* - do ask the seller what happened to that...
Ask what the sticker codes on the plasctic say as well.
Thanks.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, unless they are on Ebay, there is no proper channel for reporting these counterfeits....
> The best option to secure an authentic item would be from authorized merchants such as the large department stores or online from Longchamp.com and magnums.net (and the dept stores online sites).
> When the price is too good to be true, high chance that the item isn't real.




Problem here in the Philippines, there is no Longchamp store  there is an authorized retailer called Rustan's but their mark ups are too high  overpriced


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> looks good but I'd like to see a close-up of the zipper pull and zipper head as well as a closer look at the leather....



I actually did ask already  seller said she will take pictures now and will email to me. Will post in a while. So its possible that the tag inside doesnt have a serial?


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> looks good but I'd like to see a close-up of the zipper pull and zipper head as well as a closer look at the leather....
> The tag looks like it was cut too....there are supposed to be a set of codes under the made in France - do ask the seller what happened to that...
> Ask what the sticker codes on the plasctic say as well.
> Thanks.



Here are the pictures i have requested from the seller. She said the tag inside was like that already when it was purchased from the store.
The inside tag is perfectly fine with me even if cut. Its inside anyway. But if that can be a hindrance to the authentication, i will let this pass.
Hope these pictures are okay though  If you need more details i can ask again


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Here are the pictures i have requested from the seller. She said the tag inside was like that already when it was purchased from the store.
> The inside tag is perfectly fine with me even if cut. Its inside anyway. But if that can be a hindrance to the authentication, i will let this pass.
> Hope these pictures are okay though  If you need more details i can ask again



These photos are enough...item is an Authentic "Club" special edition Le Pliage in Sky Blue, Small Shopping/Medium Long Handle - with a cut tag, but Real.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> These photos are enough...item is an Authentic "Club" special edition Le Pliage in Sky Blue, Small Shopping/Medium Long Handle - with a cut tag, but Real.



I love you rx4dsoul!!!  jump, jump! 
thank you so much! 

after the two i had you check and were fakes, finally this 3rd one is authentic! Now i am gonna buy this!!! will pay seller via PayPal now 

Gracias!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> I love you rx4dsoul!!!  jump, jump!
> thank you so much!
> 
> after the two i had you check and were fakes, finally this 3rd one is authentic! Now i am gonna buy this!!! will pay seller via PayPal now
> 
> Gracias!!!



Welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boog315

rx4dsoul said:


> Can you see some numbers/letters indented into the inner side of the front flap where it joins the nylon?
> Is the item used?
> Other details look good though, an older issue les pliage.
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is great news!! Thank you so much for your help! There is a faint marking on the inside of the front flap, seen in the right side of picture below. The item is used and shows some wear on the bottom exterior and interior, which does not really show in the pictures. Btw, about how old is the bag? Again, thank you!!!

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3160038.jpg


----------



## BagistaBaby

Arnauskaite said:
			
		

> Hi!  I wanted to buy this Longchamp Gatsby bag, but not sure if it's real... Could you please authenticate it?
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/uudenveroinen--aito-longchamp-gatsby-laukku/208164646
> 
> Thank you!



This is very nice! where is my drool cup?!
hope u got this!


----------



## cleverclog

Hello again.  Would someone please help with the authentication of this bag?  Many thanks in advance.

Item:  AUTH LONGCHAMP CREAM COLORED TOTE BEAUTIFUL MINT
Seller:  everythingunderthesun1544
eBay item:  251011786261
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251011786261


----------



## rx4dsoul

boog315 said:
			
		

> This is great news!! Thank you so much for your help! There is a faint marking on the inside of the front flap, seen in the right side of picture below. The item is used and shows some wear on the bottom exterior and interior, which does not really show in the pictures. Btw, about how old is the bag? Again, thank you!!!
> 
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb392/boog_315/P3160038.jpg



It's Real! 
Cant tell exactly how old but maybe 05-06 (?) or earlier.  sorry cant be of more help on that. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Double post


----------



## finecabernet

Could this be real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...H_Handbags&hash=item1c24e88c9a#ht_1058wt_1140


----------



## manoalcaar

Hello,
I have a Longchamp purchased at La Fayette in Paris a looooooooong time ago, has the same zipper pull and the same smooth leather.  I believe this bag is authentic.
Good luck!


----------



## rx4dsoul

finecabernet said:
			
		

> Could this be real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-New-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-bag-Graphite-size-L-/120878304410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c24e88c9a#ht_1058wt_1140



Hi! Do you have a photo of other details that are needed for authentication (zipper pull zipper head, leather, tag) ? I cant seem to see them... Please add these if theyre not already there yet . Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a clearer photo of the tag (one that doesnt have any obscuring mark over it) and a photo of the zipper pull and zipper head. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Anyway thanks! I have these three photos only...


----------



## BagistaBaby

Here I am again asking for your expertise 

Item: Patch poney toile
Seller ID: MyTrend Online / Deth Trinidad
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.329428790405455.96027.318693024812365&type=3


----------



## BagistaBaby

Also this one  are there such colors for Great Wall? 

Item: Great All of China
Seller ID: MyTrend Online / Deth Trinidad
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.355307614484239.100973.318693024812365&type=3

thanks again!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

0 feedback from the seller and s/he uses a stock picture. Highly doubt it's real unless they post more pictures of the actual bag.



finecabernet said:


> Could this be real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...H_Handbags&hash=item1c24e88c9a#ht_1058wt_1140


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Sorry, but both bags that you posted are fakes.




BagistaBaby said:


> Also this one  are there such colors for Great Wall?
> 
> Item: Great All of China
> Seller ID: MyTrend Online / Deth Trinidad
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.355307614484239.100973.318693024812365&type=3
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## BagistaBaby

CH<3Longchamp said:
			
		

> Sorry, but both bags that you posted are fakes.



Thank you so much!!! to think that the seller has tons of positive feedbacks!  the seller's title in sulit.com.ph is "Authentic Longchamp: with feedbacks!". Crap  

Is there a way to report them so buyers like us dont get fooled? esp those who are not aware of TPF yet.

Thanks for the verification  you are so great!


----------



## leizmende

Hi~ I plan to buy this longchamp from the online seller. Can give me some comments? Thanks.

button part:










bag outlook:





zip logo:





bag logo:





handle:





plastic inner tag:


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:
			
		

> Hi~ I plan to buy this longchamp from the online seller. Can give me some comments? Thanks.
> 
> button part:
> 
> bag outlook:
> 
> zip logo:
> 
> bag logo:
> 
> handle:
> 
> plastic inner tag:



The photo of the tag is blurry...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> The photo of the tag is blurry...Please ask for a better one.
> Leather looks off though so the tag will be the deciding factor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## leizmende

rx4dsoul said:


> The photo of the tag is blurry...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I will try to ask that seller to send the better quality photo for inner tag. Thanks for your help


----------



## mimii017

Item: BNw AUTH LONG CHAMP LE PLANETE PURPLE SHOULDERBAG MADE IN FRANCE
Seller ID: probird2010
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-LON...tDomain_211&hash=item27c4a67700#ht_1257wt_906

Hi guys. Please help me authenticate this longchamp bag. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Item: BNw AUTH LONG CHAMP LE PLANETE PURPLE SHOULDERBAG MADE IN FRANCE
> Seller ID: probird2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-LON...tDomain_211&hash=item27c4a67700#ht_1257wt_906
> 
> Hi guys. Please help me authenticate this longchamp bag. Thanks



please ask for a better photo of the plastic tag....
I wonder though about the stitches being so close to the edge of the leather on the 3rd photo...doesn't speak much about good quality.


----------



## leizmende

rx4dsoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi, that seller just sent me the inner tag photo. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:
			
		

> Hi, that seller just sent me the inner tag photo. Thanks



This is a Fake/replica tag. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cleverclog

cleverclog said:


> Hello again.  Would someone please help with the authentication of this bag?  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item:  AUTH LONGCHAMP CREAM COLORED TOTE BEAUTIFUL MINT
> Seller:  everythingunderthesun1544
> eBay item:  251011786261
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251011786261


You can ignore this request ... the auction ended.


----------



## muffinT0PP

I've been eying this bag for a while. The last time, someone beat me to the bidding. I would love to get the bag. After doing much research I think this bag may be real?? It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures of this bag, but the other bags that the seller has seem real. Please authenticate this for me! If the tag happens to be a replica tag,how can you tell?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c24f4fc9b


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

hi! i just bought longchamp bag.. LLH and claimed it is authentic by the seller..
Pls help me to authenticate this bas deep red bag.. thanks a lot!

http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg542/epi_nurse2k2/

I have requested last week but nobody replied thanks again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

epi_nurse2k2 said:
			
		

> hi! i just bought longchamp bag.. LLH and claimed it is authentic by the seller..
> Pls help me to authenticate this bas deep red bag.. thanks a lot!
> 
> http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg542/epi_nurse2k2/
> 
> I have requested last week but nobody replied thanks again...



Hi! Sorry if this was overlooked...anyway, the item is Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> I've been eying this bag for a while. The last time, someone beat me to the bidding. I would love to get the bag. After doing much research I think this bag may be real?? It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures of this bag, but the other bags that the seller has seem real. Please authenticate this for me! If the tag happens to be a replica tag,how can you tell?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Purple-Toile-Large-Tote-Le-Pliage-White-Tree-and-Birds-/120879119515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c24f4fc9b



Hi. This is a Fake Arbre. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## epi_nurse2k2

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! Sorry if this was overlooked...anyway, the item is Fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks a lot! Well, charge to my experience... I said it to the seller last week that i feel it was fake.
But insisted its authentic... I noticed the tag's irregular font... Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

epi_nurse2k2 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! Well, charge to my experience... I said it to the seller last week that i feel it was fake.
> But insisted its authentic... I noticed the tag's irregular font... Thanks again!



There was no purple Arbre issued.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jslovesh

hi! is this authentic?

Seller: Deals and steals manila
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...09829913.70183.100000743382005&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

jslovesh said:
			
		

> hi! is this authentic?
> 
> Seller: Deals and steals manila
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=268715503163227&set=a.268715309829913.70183.100000743382005&type=3&theater



Please ask for Photos of the zipper pull, plastic tag inside of the SPECIFIC item/color that you want. 
Leather on these items doesnt look good. 
Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MyTrendOnline

BagistaBaby said:


> Thank you so much!!! to think that the seller has tons of positive feedbacks!  the seller's title in sulit.com.ph is "Authentic Longchamp: with feedbacks!". Crap
> 
> Is there a way to report them so buyers like us dont get fooled? esp those who are not aware of TPF yet.
> 
> Thanks for the verification  you are so great!




Hi, may I know how can you say that the two bag lines are fake? I think it is best to check the actual bags to see if it's authentic or not. I am doing a business and we believe in Karma. I would appreciate if you will let me know how you can you spot a fake great wall and patch pony cause I also wanna know how because don't want to sell fake products either. I am trying to make a living through this business and fooling people is not part of it.

It's also heart breaking to hear negative feedbacks from other people who haven't even purchased my products.


----------



## BagistaBaby

MyTrendOnline said:
			
		

> Hi, may I know how can you say that the two bag lines are fake? I think it is best to check the actual bags to see if it's authentic or not. I am doing a business and we believe in Karma. I would appreciate if you will let me know how you can you spot a fake great wall and patch pony cause I also wanna know how because don't want to sell fake products either. I am trying to make a living through this business and fooling people is not part of it.
> 
> It's also heart breaking to hear negative feedbacks from other people who haven't even purchased my products.




Hi! I wasn't the one who said your items were fakes. I had them authenticated upon seeing your sulit ad. Unfortunately the moderator of TPF verified for them to be fakes. See above thread.

Also, i think there's a separate venue here in TPF for the rants of the sellers. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-321.html


----------



## BagistaBaby

MyTrendOnline said:


> Hi, may I know how can you say that the two bag lines are fake? I think it is best to check the actual bags to see if it's authentic or not. I am doing a business and we believe in Karma. I would appreciate if you will let me know how you can you spot a fake great wall and patch pony cause I also wanna know how because don't want to sell fake products either. I am trying to make a living through this business and fooling people is not part of it.
> 
> It's also heart breaking to hear negative feedbacks from other people who haven't even purchased my products.



Please see post 4840. 
Note that I am only a buyer needing authentication. Im not the one authenticating.
And I am just seeking for help at the experts here in TPF who are known worldwide and trusted.
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-323.html 

Thanks!


----------



## muffinT0PP

URGENT> THIS AUCTION ENDS SOON

item: longchamp le pliage large-purple
seller:yangfashionstar
item number: 120874985371

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120874985371?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

i can't tell if this bag is authentic or not, the seller used the same pics for all her listings.


----------



## BagistaBaby

MyTrendOnline said:


> Hi, may I know how can you say that the two bag lines are fake? I think it is best to check the actual bags to see if it's authentic or not. I am doing a business and we believe in Karma. I would appreciate if you will let me know how you can you spot a fake great wall and patch pony cause I also wanna know how because don't want to sell fake products either. I am trying to make a living through this business and fooling people is not part of it.
> 
> It's also heart breaking to hear negative feedbacks from other people who haven't even purchased my products.



You being a seller ranting here should know that other than all the details that TPF has scruntinized on you items, you should do a little research on what youre selling. And oh by the way, THERE WERE NO PURPLE, PINK OR ANY OTHER COLORS OF GREAT WALL issued. Ask Longchamp! But you have them in all colors.

It is us, the buyers, who have spent money for these fakes which were claimed by sellers to be authentic, who should be enraged!
if youre not even sure if they are authentic or not, dont assure buyers that they are!


----------



## MyTrendOnline

BagistaBaby said:


> Thank you so much!!! to think that the seller has tons of positive feedbacks!  the seller's title in sulit.com.ph is "Authentic Longchamp: with feedbacks!". Crap
> 
> Is there a way to report them so buyers like us dont get fooled? esp those who are not aware of TPF yet.
> 
> Thanks for the verification  you are so great!





BagistaBaby said:


> You being a seller ranting here should know that other than all the details that TPF has scruntinized on you items, you should do a little research on what youre selling. And oh by the way, THERE WERE NO PURPLE, PINK OR ANY OTHER COLORS OF GREAT WALL issued. Ask Longchamp! But you have them in all colors.
> 
> It is us, the buyers, who have spent money for these fakes which were claimed by sellers to be authentic, who should be enraged!
> if youre not even sure if they are authentic or not, dont assure buyers that they are!





I actually did a research and also checked online stores and many offers that same product like http://longchampnothers.blogspot.com/2011/04/longchamp-le-pliage-limited-edition.html

Anyway, thank you for the comment and suggestion. I understand how you feel because I am not only a seller but also a buyer  
I just wish you verify first the product in person before you wish to report someone. Don't worry, I am the type of person who believes in Karma.


----------



## MyTrendOnline

BagistaBaby said:


> You being a seller ranting here should know that other than all the details that TPF has scruntinized on you items, you should do a little research on what youre selling. And oh by the way, THERE WERE NO PURPLE, PINK OR ANY OTHER COLORS OF GREAT WALL issued. Ask Longchamp! But you have them in all colors.
> 
> It is us, the buyers, who have spent money for these fakes which were claimed by sellers to be authentic, who should be enraged!
> if youre not even sure if they are authentic or not, dont assure buyers that they are!




Oh and by the way... I am not ranting... You might have read my message in a different way but I am trying to explain my side.. I apologize for that...


----------



## MyTrendOnline

BagistaBaby said:


> Please see post 4840.
> Note that I am only a buyer needing authentication. Im not the one authenticating.
> And I am just seeking for help at the experts here in TPF who are known worldwide and trusted.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-323.html
> 
> Thanks!




I actually made the wrong post. Sorry, just a newbie


----------



## BagistaBaby

MyTrendOnline said:
			
		

> I actually did a research and also checked online stores and many offers that same product like http://longchampnothers.blogspot.com/2011/04/longchamp-le-pliage-limited-edition.html
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the comment and suggestion. I understand how you feel because I am not only a seller but also a buyer
> I just wish you verify first the product in person before you wish to report someone. Don't worry, I am the type of person who believes in Karma.



I did not report you. Its as simple as i had your items verified here in TPF. And its as simple as them saying they were fakes.

Pls PM or email the moderator instead.

ps:
are you sure that the link you attached sell originals? better get opinion from Longchamp.com. Email them. As there are a lot of fake LC sellers worldwide.
Or ask the moderators here.

Thanks.

Yes. Buyers really get offended when they hear the items posted as authentic are actually fakes.


----------



## leizmende

Need your expertise to help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot


----------



## shiksj

Bell78 said:


> Hi all, I recently bought a 2ndhand Longchamp Planetes bag from a US seller on Ebay without realising there're lots of fake ones out there (silly me...).  After receiving the bag, I read some guides on Longchamp bags and the features of my bag look real enough, however I read somewhere that the authentic version should not have plastic tubing in the handle.  I noticed that my bag has a bit of tubing poking out, so am feeling a little bothered by it.  Would appreciate if anyone could help me take a look at the pics and see if the bag is authentic, thank you so much!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/flapbunny



Can you post a picture - the link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:


> Need your expertise to help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot



Hi! Sorry but this is a Fake victoire


----------



## muffinT0PP

item: le pliage large tote bilberry
seller: yangsfashion (ebay)

i still have questions about my previous post. the auction ended, but the seller still has a few of them listed. wondering if they're legit. btw the seller used the same pics for all the bags

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...=120874985371&ps=63&clkid=7099553076389079155

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...=120874985371&ps=63&clkid=7099553076389079156

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...=120874985371&ps=63&clkid=7099553076389079157

this is just a few of her open listings. please authenticate  thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> item: le pliage large tote bilberry
> seller: yangsfashion (ebay)
> 
> i still have questions about my previous post. the auction ended, but the seller still has a few of them listed. wondering if they're legit. btw the seller used the same pics for all the bags
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Large-handbag-Purple-New-145-/120876846093?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120874985371%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7099553076389079155
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Large-handbag-Purple-New-145-/120877411151?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120874985371%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7099553076389079156
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Large-handbag-Purple-New-145-/120878688332?_trksid=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC.NPJS%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D120874985371%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7099553076389079157
> 
> this is just a few of her open listings. please authenticate  thanks



Hi! Please ask for a closeup of the leather (no flash), better view of the metal pull and the plastic tag inside. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## muffinT0PP

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please ask for a closeup of the leather (no flash), better view of the metal pull and the plastic tag inside. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


just asked, hopefully the seller will respond with pictures, if not, i'll assume they're fake


----------



## muffinT0PP

item: longchamp large le pliage tote
seller: xmas-island

oh and i came upon one more seller, judging from the zipper, it seems authentic? but thats about it with the pics provides. the seller also has a lot of positive reviews on the longchamps. i did ask for pics, but i'm not sure if they'll post any

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15071413986...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> item: longchamp large le pliage tote
> seller: xmas-island
> 
> oh and i came upon one more seller, judging from the zipper, it seems authentic? but thats about it with the pics provides. the seller also has a lot of positive reviews on the longchamps. i did ask for pics, but i'm not sure if they'll post any
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150714139867?var=450049626775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Please always ask for the leather close-up and in the case of newer pliages, the plastic tag, before posting .  thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fiberich

Need your expertise to help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!
http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/img3050w.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:
			
		

> Need your expertise to help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/img3050w.jpg



This is a Fake tag. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MyTrendOnline

BagistaBaby said:


> You being a seller ranting here should know that other than all the details that TPF has scruntinized on you items, you should do a little research on what youre selling. And oh by the way, THERE WERE NO PURPLE, PINK OR ANY OTHER COLORS OF GREAT WALL issued. Ask Longchamp! But you have them in all colors.
> 
> It is us, the buyers, who have spent money for these fakes which were claimed by sellers to be authentic, who should be enraged!
> if youre not even sure if they are authentic or not, dont assure buyers that they are!



By the way, I already emailed Longchamp and this is their reply:



---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Longchamp Customer Relation Service <service.clientele@longchamp.com>
Date: Mon, Mar 19, 2012 at 8:00 PM
Subject: Longchamp Customer Relations
To: dethtrinidad@gmail.com



Dear Mrs. TRINIDAD,

Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.

Further to your inquiry, the bag Le Pliage Great Wall of China was released in black/gold, taupe/paper and pink/graphite.

In order to check the authenticity of an item, we invite you to visit one of our boutique or retailer.

Our sales assistant will gladly inform you.

I invite you to discover our collection and the addresses of our boutiques and retailers on our website www.longchamp.com (Store Locator).

Best regards,

Jézabel,

Longchamp Customer Relations


Your message :
May I know the colors of Great Wall of China released by Longchamp?


----------



## rx4dsoul

MyTrendOnline said:
			
		

> By the way, I already emailed Longchamp and this is their reply:
> 
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Longchamp Customer Relation Service <service.clientele@longchamp.com>
> Date: Mon, Mar 19, 2012 at 8:00 PM
> Subject: Longchamp Customer Relations
> To: dethtrinidad@gmail.com
> 
> Dear Mrs. TRINIDAD,
> 
> Thank you for your message and your interest in Longchamp.
> 
> Further to your inquiry, the bag Le Pliage Great Wall of China was released in black/gold, taupe/paper and pink/graphite.
> 
> In order to check the authenticity of an item, we invite you to visit one of our boutique or retailer.
> 
> Our sales assistant will gladly inform you.
> 
> I invite you to discover our collection and the addresses of our boutiques and retailers on our website www.longchamp.com (Store Locator).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jézabel,
> 
> Longchamp Customer Relations
> 
> Your message :
> May I know the colors of Great Wall of China released by Longchamp?



Hi. 
Your items were suspected to be Fake, the leather doesnt seem to look as good as real ones although due  to photography issues that may be subject to debate, but primarily because the tags do not have the fonts consistent with authentic items.

If you doubt that statement, you are very much welcome to visit an authorized outlet and take a look at the tags of said items.

TPF doesnt speak for Longchamp, nor does Longchamp speak for us.

You have already done your part in trying to defend yourself...but I do agree with the previous authentication by senior member CHLONGCHAMP that said items are Fake. 

Any more reiteration on your part will already be regarded as promotion of your items and will be removed by moderators. 

I understand that as a seller you also feel the need to prove yourself, but the authentication thread is not the place for it, please do it on your merchant site or website. It will now be your challenge to prove your words to your buyers. 

We would like to keep TPF free of conflicts so please take up any further issues with Bagista via PMs. Please remember however that as a potential buyer , she was also only looking out for the proper placement of her money. 

Thank you for being polite and respecting tPF rules . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi Ladies! Please help me find out if this Longchamp Le Pliage backpack is authentic.
I bought it today at a vintage store, but what concerns me the most is that it has no tag  All the rest looks quite okay and it's similar to what I've seen at my friends who bought their backpack at the boutique.But if it's fake well...that's it 
Thank you!


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi.
> Your items were suspected to be Fake, the leather doesnt seem to look as good as real ones although due  to photography issues that may be subject to debate, but primarily because the tags do not have the fonts consistent with authentic items.
> 
> If you doubt that statement, you are very much welcome to visit an authorized outlet and take a look at the tags of said items.
> 
> TPF doesnt speak for Longchamp, nor does Longchamp speak for us.
> 
> You have already done your part in trying to defend yourself...but I do agree with the previous authentication by senior member CHLONGCHAMP that said items are Fake.
> 
> Any more reiteration on your part will already be regarded as promotion of your items and will be removed by moderators.
> 
> I understand that as a seller you also feel the need to prove yourself, but the authentication thread is not the place for it, please do it on your merchant site or website. It will now be your challenge to prove your words to your buyers.
> 
> We would like to keep TPF free of conflicts so please take up any further issues with Bagista via PMs. Please remember however that as a potential buyer , she was also only looking out for the proper placement of her money.
> 
> Thank you for being polite and respecting tPF rules .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Amen.
Peace 
Next!


----------



## BagistaBaby

ITEM: LONGCHAMP BACKPACK
SELLER ID: MNCANON / CANON E-BAGS PRIME
LINK: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History

PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THIS HELP AGAIN


----------



## Sophelis

What do you think of this one? 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqN,!ikE9RJok7tcBPZjr(Zznw~~60_3.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZ,!lgE8iN8VervBPZjr,sYtQ~~60_3.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZHJBwE8+7+)4k,BPZ4jSs9!!~~60_3.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZHJEwE88eJ2ugsBPZ4jqM0QQ~~60_3.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqRHJBQE8+j8Q5hIBPZ4j1Fh1g~~60_3.JPG

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> ITEM: LONGCHAMP BACKPACK
> SELLER ID: MNCANON / CANON E-BAGS PRIME
> LINK: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/4618156/BRAND+NEW+AUTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+LE+PLIAGE+BACK+PACK+BLACK?event=Sulit.com.ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History
> 
> PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THIS HELP AGAIN



Hi! This is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

fiberich said:
			
		

> Need your expertise to help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!
> http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg588/fiberich/img3050w.jpg



Yup, I think it's fake too.

As we all know, most le Pliages now made in china. The letterings used in this bag is quite thick and if you compare it with an authentic one, it's very different.


----------



## muffinT0PP

what would be an example of a real tag? spacing or font?


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> what would be an example of a real tag? spacing or font?



Hi! If you take a look through this thread or backread a bit, youll find some useful info and photos. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you very much!^^


----------



## fiberich

orledanirt said:


> Yup, I think it's fake too.
> 
> As we all know, most le Pliages now made in china. The letterings used in this bag is quite thick and if you compare it with an authentic one, it's very different.


 
Thank you very much!^^


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you again rx4dsoul 

whew.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I would really like to thank TPF. Spared me a lot of money to be put to waste.. Before i buy anything thats nit from the store itself, i make sure to have them authenticated here.

Thank you so very much. U dont know how important u are to us


----------



## flicksityy

Hi does anyone know whether these Longchamp bags are authentic? Or whether anyone has purchased from this seller? Thanks,

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HANDBAG-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-TRAVEL-BAG-L-1624-089-COLOR-/200714881465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item746d3335c0#ht_3206wt_1029


----------



## rx4dsoul

flicksityy said:
			
		

> Hi does anyone know whether these Longchamp bags are authentic? Or whether anyone has purchased from this seller? Thanks,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HANDBAG-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-TRAVEL-BAG-L-1624-089-COLOR-/200714881465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item746d3335c0#ht_3206wt_1029



Hi! Which item are you eyeing? Do ask the seller for photos of the metal pull, leather close-up and plastic tag of that particular item. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> ITEM: LONGCHAMP BACKPACK
> SELLER ID: MNCANON / CANON E-BAGS PRIME
> LINK: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/4618156/BRAND+NEW+AUTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+LE+PLIAGE+BACK+PACK+BLACK?event=Sulit.com.ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History
> 
> PLS AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THIS HELP AGAIN



Too bad  after getting two verifications here in TPF that both of her items were deemed fakes, i sent her a PM and posted on her album as well as to where she gets her stocks and that i would like to hear her stand on the authentication. As i have bought bags from her in the past and my friends as well. She is a powerseller - from fb, multiply, twitter, sulit and even google! once u google for a specific bag, u will see her sites. 

Bad thing is, instead of hearing a response from her, SHE JUST BLOCKED ME. period.

Miss MARGA CANON, Should u be ready to give an answer, u know my mobile number or personal fb site.

Thank you!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Just to share rx4dsoul, got the Club u authenticated 2 days ago from the mail today  thanks again. I love it!


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> These photos are enough...item is an Authentic "Club" special edition Le Pliage in Sky Blue, Small Shopping/Medium Long Handle - with a cut tag, but Real.




Just to share rx4dsoul, got the Club u authenticated 2 days ago from the mail today  thanks again. I love it!


----------



## TinksDelite

I hit the BIN button before I came here. I know bad move but I needed this bag before a trip next week! How does this look??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260984026275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

TinksDelite said:
			
		

> I hit the BIN button before I came here. I know bad move but I needed this bag before a trip next week! How does this look??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260984026275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks good . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TinksDelite

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Whew! Thanks!


----------



## reyzie_20

please authenticate these longchamp.. TIA!


http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270928467353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## orledanirt

By the way the bag looks, it's not authentic. 

The fabric of the bag is shiny (which is definitely off) plus the flap looks really different. 

This is just my own opinion since I have a planetes. Let's wait for the other tpf members opinions.


----------



## BagistaBaby

reyzie_20 said:
			
		

> please authenticate these longchamp.. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270928467353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_949



Yikes. I also personally think this is fake. As i have hazelnut planetes too. Lets wait for the mods here to verify


----------



## Sophelis

Sorry, I don't want to bug you, but could you PLEASE please please authenticate this bag for me? 
Auction ends soon and I'd so love to have the Eiffel Tower version!


Sophelis said:


> What do you think of this one?
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqN,!ikE9RJok7tcBPZjr(Zznw~~60_3.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZ,!lgE8iN8VervBPZjr,sYtQ~~60_3.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZHJBwE8+7+)4k,BPZ4jSs9!!~~60_3.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZHJEwE88eJ2ugsBPZ4jqM0QQ~~60_3.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqRHJBQE8+j8Q5hIBPZ4j1Fh1g~~60_3.JPG
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

reyzie_20 said:
			
		

> please authenticate these longchamp.. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/270928467353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_949



Hi! Need photos of the metal pull, leather close-up, and tag inside.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophelis said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't want to bug you, but could you PLEASE please please authenticate this bag for me?
> Auction ends soon and I'd so love to have the Eiffel Tower version!



Looks good. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sophelis

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks so much!!


----------



## cleverclog

Can you help please with the authentication of this item?  Many thanks in advance.

Item:  VINTAGE LONGCHAMP Black Leather Handbag Tote Shoulder Bag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LON..._WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae5bf73b1#ht_500wt_938
Seller:  barbj236ahf

Do I need to ask for a picture of the tag?

Thanks very much!


----------



## kitzi

Hi. Please help me authenticate this one. I wanna make sure it's real before I bid. Thanks in advance.


----------



## karrenbeauty

Hi,

Can you kindly authenticate this one for me 

TIA
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93030902.86888.310108422342153&type=3&theater


----------



## karrenbeauty

here's another one as well.

thanks.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Bran...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f151e3fe1


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:
			
		

> Hi. Please help me authenticate this one. I wanna make sure it's real before I bid. Thanks in advance.



Hi! This is a replica/fake patch poney. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

karrenbeauty said:
			
		

> here's another one as well.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Brandnew-100-Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Tree-Life-Bag-/270937243617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f151e3fe1



Hi! Pliages (especially the new ones) cannot be authenticated without these necessary photos. 
1. Leather close up
2. Zipper pull and zipper head
3. Plastic tag inside

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marie23

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Pliages (especially the new ones) cannot be authenticated without these necessary photos.
> 1. Leather close up
> 2. Zipper pull and zipper head
> 3. Plastic tag inside
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



why? what happen?


----------



## marie23

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=383945744958420&set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=383946111625050&set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=3&theater

please authenticate this....
seller:ebuy.ph

Thanks!


----------



## marie23

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...44958500.89714.310108422342153&type=1&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

marie23 said:


> why? what happen?




please post photos of the zipper pull and the plastic tag inside. 
Please also use this format for authentication in the future:
*Item Name:
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller:
Link to photos or post your own photos:*
Thanks!


----------



## orledanirt

For me, it looks ok. But it's still better if you can ask for the photo of the tag. 

The new LM white's flap and handle color is very, very light gold. 







			
				marie23 said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=383945744958420&set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=1&theater



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## longlong

Please authenticate this Longchamp le pliage type "s" short handle cyclamen, thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this Longchamp le pliage type "s" short handle cyclamen, thanks.



Hi! It's Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## karrenbeauty

please authenticate this
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Ba...tDomain_211&hash=item3cc3cf6ba3#ht_6809wt_922


----------



## rx4dsoul

karrenbeauty said:
			
		

> please authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Bag-PLANETES-NOISETTE-CHOCO-METALLIC-FLAP-LIM-ED-LH-L-/260983188387?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc3cf6ba3#ht_6809wt_922



Hi! This is Real. However I would like to point out that this does not have a metallic flap- the actual flap is a glossy somewhat pebbled patenty finished leather.
Also, I remember that this seller mix fakes and real items so you might want to have this item re-authenticated after purchase.
Please use the proper format for authentication requests next time. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megumiokaya

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle
Seller: karenshoppe*2010 (ebay.ph)
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260983601335...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2756wt_1139

More photos here: http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo334/megumi_okaya/LC/

Thank you!


----------



## cleverclog

Can you help please with the authentication of this item?  Many thanks in advance.

Item:  VINTAGE LONGCHAMP Black Leather Handbag Tote Shoulder Bag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LON..._WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae5bf73b1#ht_500wt_938
Seller:  barbj236ahf

Do I need to ask for a picture of the tag?

Thanks very much!


----------



## cleverclog

And another one, please:

 LONGCHAMP LEATHER LARGE BLACK TOTE BAG MADE IN FRANCE
  Item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280846312718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

  Seller:  pixiemykayla

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeatriceP

AlJom said:


> Hi Ladies! Please help me find out if this Longchamp Le Pliage backpack is authentic.
> I bought it today at a vintage store, but what concerns me the most is that it has no tag  All the rest looks quite okay and it's similar to what I've seen at my friends who bought their backpack at the boutique.But if it's fake well...that's it
> Thank you!



I'm sorry for quoting my post again, but could you please give me at least an opinion on this backpack?I'd love to wear it, but I wouldn't want to wear a fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:
			
		

> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle
> Seller: karenshoppe*2010 (ebay.ph)
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260983601335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2756wt_1139
> 
> More photos here: http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo334/megumi_okaya/LC/
> 
> Thank you!



Only the tag on the red is shown and its Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ cleverclog : please wait for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP to comment 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## megumiokaya

rx4dsoul said:


> Only the tag on the red is shown and its Fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you so much!


----------



## mimii017

Item: RUSH SALE!!! 100% AUTHENTIC BNWT LONGCHAMP MEDIUM LONG HANDLE PLANETES HAZELNUT
Seller: shopeverythinge-style
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/RUSH-SALE-10...tDomain_211&hash=item27c45bbdfe#ht_1533wt_906

Please check if this bag is authentic, and Im wondering if this is really medium, it looks small to me. thanks a lot in advance. More Power! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Item: RUSH SALE!!! 100% AUTHENTIC BNWT LONGCHAMP MEDIUM LONG HANDLE PLANETES HAZELNUT
> Seller: shopeverythinge-style
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/RUSH-SALE-100-AUTHENTIC-BNWT-LONGCHAMP-MEDIUM-LONG-HANDLE-PLANETES-HAZELNUT-/170798071294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c45bbdfe#ht_1533wt_906
> 
> Please check if this bag is authentic, and Im wondering if this is really medium, it looks small to me. thanks a lot in advance. More Power! =)



Hi! This is Real...and its the medium Long handled or smaller shopping bag (10x10 or 10x14(along the zipper). 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Real...and its the medium Long handled or smaller shopping bag (10x10 or 10x14(along the zipper).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks a lot!!


----------



## mimii017

Hi, its me again please also check this planetes, Im drooling over the long and short handle. yaay!  thanks a lot.

Item: LONGCHAMP MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE PLANETES HAZELNUT
Seller: the.fashion.diva
Link: http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp Planetes Medium SH Hazelnut/


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, its me again please also check this planetes, Im drooling over the long and short handle. yaay!  thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: LONGCHAMP MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE PLANETES HAZELNUT
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Link: http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp Planetes Medium SH Hazelnut/



Really set on buying a Hazelnut Planetes huh?
These are both Real!


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Really set on buying a Hazelnut Planetes huh?
> These are both Real!



yeah, It's for my mom  thanks again. take care.


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! It's Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you very much!


----------



## thumbs_up04

Hi! im a newbie here. Does anyone know where i can authenticate the Longchamp Le pliage medium-orange that i won from auction in ebay. Because i need a proof that the bag that i received from the seller was fake. I already went to One of the retailer here in Brisbane but they refused to hand me a letter which i need to send to Paypal as a proof. please help me guys! thanks in advance!


----------



## kitzi

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is a replica/fake patch poney.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


yeah... that's what i thought so too because of the low price. Thanks again!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real 



cleverclog said:


> Can you help please with the authentication of this item?  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item:  VINTAGE LONGCHAMP Black Leather Handbag Tote Shoulder Bag
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LON..._WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae5bf73b1#ht_500wt_938
> Seller:  barbj236ahf
> 
> Do I need to ask for a picture of the tag?
> 
> Thanks very much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can you get a picture of the inside tag? I'm curious because it's the same shape as the Jean-Luc Moerman anniversary bag and LM design had a bag in this shape, but I've never seen a full black bag in this shape.




cleverclog said:


> And another one, please:
> 
> LONGCHAMP LEATHER LARGE BLACK TOTE BAG MADE IN FRANCE
> Item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280846312718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller:  pixiemykayla
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## dktea13

hi, kindly authenticate these photos for me please i recently bought it. thank you so much.

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/...gchamp Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8870.jpg

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/...gchamp Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8881.jpg

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/...gchamp Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8871.jpg


----------



## Iwantlongchamp

Hi..pls help me identify if my longchamp is authentic..
Details inside..

NFC LIG/M/02
Longchamp Paris
Made in China
0793114
2605089645

Thanks,
Iwantlongchamp


----------



## cleverclog

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you get a picture of the inside tag? I'm curious because it's the same shape as the Jean-Luc Moerman anniversary bag and LM design had a bag in this shape, but I've never seen a full black bag in this shape.


I have asked the seller for a picture that I will post if / when I get it.

Thanks for the good news on my first bag question!


----------



## longlong

Please authenticate this le pliage small short handle turquoise for a friend of mine, thanks.


----------



## cleverclog

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can you get a picture of the inside tag? I'm curious because it's the same shape as the Jean-Luc Moerman anniversary bag and LM design had a bag in this shape, but I've never seen a full black bag in this shape.


The tag picture has been posted ... I wouldn't call it a great picture tho.  Thanks for looking!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280846312718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

dktea13 said:
			
		

> hi, kindly authenticate these photos for me please i recently bought it. thank you so much.
> 
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/finesandandbeach/Longchamp%20Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8870.jpg
> 
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/finesandandbeach/Longchamp%20Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8881.jpg
> 
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t125/finesandandbeach/Longchamp%20Blue/?action=view&current=IMG_8871.jpg



Hi! The leather looks good , however ee need a photo of the tag inside to be certain. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iwantlongchamp said:
			
		

> Hi..pls help me identify if my longchamp is authentic..
> Details inside..
> 
> NFC LIG/M/02
> Longchamp Paris
> Made in China
> 0793114
> 2605089645
> 
> Thanks,
> Iwantlongchamp



Hi! You need to post photos. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this le pliage small short handle turquoise for a friend of mine, thanks.



Looks good. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kimheami

so i saw someone carrying a longchamp le pliage large shopping size bag in a lighter grey but can't seem to be able to find it on their website. Is the thing that i saw a fake? is this then most likely a fake? i emailed seller asking for more pictures and a picture of the inside tag. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320860289513#ht_4229wt_951


----------



## dktea13

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The leather looks good , however ee need a photo of the tag inside to be certain. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi. sent closer pictures. please authenticate. thank you so much.


----------



## dktea13

and also this one bag recently bought them too. this one is different from the first one. thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dktea13 said:
			
		

> Hi. sent closer pictures. please authenticate. thank you so much.



This Rosalie is Authentic. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

dktea13 said:
			
		

> and also this one bag recently bought them too. this one is different from the first one. thank you so much.



The tag shown here is Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dktea13

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag shown here is Fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



awww so sad. well hopefully she will pay me back.


----------



## marie23

Hi! Please authenticate this one,
Thank you!

Item Name: Longchamp LM 2012/Blanc
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller: ebuy.ph
Link to photos or post your own photos:

http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=1


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


thanks for your great help


----------



## rx4dsoul

marie23 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this one,
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM 2012/Blanc
> Item No: (if on auction)
> Seller: ebuy.ph
> Link to photos or post your own photos:
> 
> http://http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=1



Hi! Please make sure the link opens. Thanks!


----------



## dktea13

one more thing is the button supposed to be rusty?


----------



## marie23

sorry here's the link again

http:// http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=383945744958420&set=a.383944944958500.89714.310108422342153&type=3&theater


----------



## marie23

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please make sure the link opens. Thanks!




im sorry! im just newbie im confused how to insert the url....

Item Name: Longchamp LM 2012/Blanc
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller: ebuy.ph
Link to photos or post your own photos:

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...8420_310108422342153_1363122_1602412099_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5050_310108422342153_1363137_1438507591_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...58468_310108422342153_1363098_499043513_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7776_310108422342153_1365955_1950839594_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4407_310108422342153_1365960_1516095182_n.jpg


----------



## prettybagaholic

Hi i recently bought this longchamp. Im not sure of what model is this? please also authenticate for me. thank you so much girls!






otobucket.com/albums/q606/prettybagaholic/IMG_0548.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## prettybagaholic

Sorry Here's the tag. it also has a leather tag inside

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q606/prettybagaholic/IMG_0548.jpg

http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q606/prettybagaholic/IMG_0546.jpg

Im really grateful for your help


----------



## rx4dsoul

prettybagaholic said:
			
		

> Sorry Here's the tag. it also has a leather tag inside
> 
> http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q606/prettybagaholic/IMG_0548.jpg
> 
> http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q606/prettybagaholic/IMG_0546.jpg
> 
> Im really grateful for your help



Im sorry but this looks Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

marie23 said:
			
		

> im sorry! im just newbie im confused how to insert the url....
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM 2012/Blanc
> Item No: (if on auction)
> Seller: ebuy.ph
> Link to photos or post your own photos:
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526268_383945744958420_310108422342153_1363122_1602412099_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/547675_383946111625050_310108422342153_1363137_1438507591_n.jpg
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/528838_383945264958468_310108422342153_1363098_499043513_n.jpg
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534788_385118851507776_310108422342153_1365955_1950839594_n.jpg
> 
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545257_385119208174407_310108422342153_1365960_1516095182_n.jpg



Lools good. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longlong

Hi, Just receive the cyclamen small short handle that u authenticate last 2 days, looks good?


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Hi, Just receive the cyclamen small short handle that u authenticate last 2 days, looks good?


----------



## marie23

rx4dsoul said:


> Lools good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you!


----------



## marie23

and here's another one;
Thanks

Item Name: Longchamp LM Pinky Gold
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller: ebuy.ph
Link to photos or post your own photos:

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...7391_310108422342153_1365977_2146540444_a.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4188_310108422342153_1365962_1186338012_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546077_385121601507501_1697875373_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0823_310108422342153_1365966_2064762452_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4102_310108422342153_1365972_2102440200_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74076_310108422342153_1365975_312712815_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...40813_310108422342153_1365967_239479352_n.jpg

Thank's again


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Looks good 




cleverclog said:


> The tag picture has been posted ... I wouldn't call it a great picture tho.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280846312718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BagistaBaby

Hi! please authenticate for me  i only need authentication for the black planetes 

item: planetes black
Seller: JPV Shop
Link: https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...9961121&type=1&op=10&v&__user=100002100013652

thanks in advance


----------



## Hirondelle

Hello,

I need your help with an EBay seller. What do you think of this one ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6cffc6e0

Thanks a lot


----------



## cleverclog

Yeeeehaaaw!!!  Thanks loads 


CH<3Longchamp said:


> Looks good


----------



## mamaathome

Hello! I'll be very gratefull if anyone could please help me authenticate my newly bought Longchamp.
http://s1173.photobucket.com/albums...ent=LongchamplepliageLLHBlackMadeinFrance.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hirondelle said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I need your help with an EBay seller. What do you think of this one ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-2605-LONG-HANDLE-TOTE-MEDIUM-PINK-BRAND-NEW-e291-/250936805088?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6cffc6e0
> 
> Thanks a lot



Hi! We need photos of the leather, zip oull and tag inside 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

mamaathome said:
			
		

> Hello! I'll be very gratefull if anyone could please help me authenticate my newly bought Longchamp.
> http://s1173.photobucket.com/albums/r597/mamaathome/?action=view&current=LongchamplepliageLLHBlackMadeinFrance.jpg



Hi! This is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Hi! please authenticate for me  i only need authentication for the black planetes
> 
> item: planetes black
> Seller: JPV Shop
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...9961121&type=1&op=10&v&__user=100002100013652
> 
> thanks in advance



I'm sorry but I somehow have difficulty opening the link you posted.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I somehow have difficulty opening the link you posted.



Oh. . Ill reattach the link. Mobile site was the previous maybe that is why. Ill also attach some photos i grabbed from the said site 

Item: planetes med short handle
Seller ID: JPV Shop
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.132591030125228.33579.100001229961121&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Oh. . Ill reattach the link. Mobile site was the previous maybe that is why. Ill also attach some photos i grabbed from the said site
> 
> Item: planetes med short handle
> Seller ID: JPV Shop
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.132591030125228.33579.100001229961121&type=3
> 
> View attachment 1654125



It's Fake.


----------



## marie23

and here's another one;
Thanks

Item Name: Longchamp LM Pinky Gold
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller: ebuy.ph
Link to photos or post your own photos:

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46540444_a.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...86338012_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...97875373_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...64762452_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...02440200_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...12712815_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...39479352_n.jpg

Thank's again


----------



## rx4dsoul

marie23 said:
			
		

> and here's another one;
> Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM Pinky Gold
> Item No: (if on auction)
> Seller: ebuy.ph
> Link to photos or post your own photos:
> 
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...46540444_a.jpg
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...86338012_n.jpg
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...97875373_n.jpg
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...64762452_n.jpg
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...02440200_n.jpg
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...12712815_n.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...39479352_n.jpg
> 
> Thank's again



Links cant be opened...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mamaathome

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you so much!!! Could you please tell me the reason why it's fake?


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Fake.



Thanks much! another fake from JPV Shop! good thing i didnt buy. 5,000php for a planetes large!  tempting.


----------



## marie23

Hi Sorry,
Please authenticate this one for me....
Thank You!!!

Item Name: Longchamp LM Pinky Gold
Item No: (if on auction)
Seller: ebuy.ph
Link to photos or post your own photos:

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4199_310108422342153_1365961_2132346935_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4188_310108422342153_1365962_1186338012_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546077_385121601507501_1697875373_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0823_310108422342153_1365966_2064762452_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0804_310108422342153_1365968_1028351965_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4102_310108422342153_1365972_2102440200_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74076_310108422342153_1365975_312712815_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74095_310108422342153_1365973_571059226_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7391_310108422342153_1365977_2146540444_n.jpg

Thank's again.....


----------



## HereAndThere

Hirondelle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your help with an EBay seller. What do you think of this one ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6cffc6e0
> 
> Thanks a lot


if you look very very closely, you will see in the pic that the pink color has been photoshopped onto a bag of another color.  also-- one pic is a MAJOR red flag!


----------



## marie23

marie23 said:


> Hi Sorry,
> Please authenticate this one for me....
> Thank You!!!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM Pinky Gold
> Item No: (if on auction)
> Seller: ebuy.ph
> Link to photos or post your own photos:
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4199_310108422342153_1365961_2132346935_n.jpg
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4188_310108422342153_1365962_1186338012_n.jpg
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546077_385121601507501_1697875373_n.jpg
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0823_310108422342153_1365966_2064762452_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0804_310108422342153_1365968_1028351965_n.jpg
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...4102_310108422342153_1365972_2102440200_n.jpg
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74076_310108422342153_1365975_312712815_n.jpg
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74095_310108422342153_1365973_571059226_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...7391_310108422342153_1365977_2146540444_n.jpg
> 
> Thank's again.....



hello po please authenticate po


----------



## rx4dsoul

marie23 said:
			
		

> hello po please authenticate po



Hi! This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marie23

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks po.....


----------



## lfc1925

Can you please authenticate this for me guys? Its a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate. Took the pictures of its front and back flap, the carecard and hangtag along with the bag that was inside the pocket and the clear plastic(?) tag at the lining inside the bag.
Would very much appreciate it if you do. Thanks a lot in advance. 

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012057.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012056.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012055.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012053.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012052.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012051.jpg


----------



## lfc1925

BagistaBaby said:


> Too bad  after getting two verifications here in TPF that both of her items were deemed fakes, i sent her a PM and posted on her album as well as to where she gets her stocks and that i would like to hear her stand on the authentication. As i have bought bags from her in the past and my friends as well. She is a powerseller - from fb, multiply, twitter, sulit and even google! once u google for a specific bag, u will see her sites.
> 
> Bad thing is, instead of hearing a response from her, SHE JUST BLOCKED ME. period.
> 
> Miss MARGA CANON, Should u be ready to give an answer, u know my mobile number or personal fb site.
> 
> Thank you!


wow. she told me my LC is fake and that i should authenticate my item here. i asked her how she knew that it was fake and if she could help me. she just gave me a snobby answer (verbatim) "Ive been in the business for so long na. SO i know that its not authentic"

went over here to investigate and now i discover this? just wow.


----------



## zzonline

nice share


----------



## lfc1925

kinda confused now...a lot of sellers and blogs that gives know-hows on what a fake/authentic LC looks like says that if the horse logo at the front patch has a line under it, its a fake..but upon browsing here, i saw a lot of those being authenticated. help please...

how would you really know? and whats with the serial?

can you please teach me a bit. i find it a bit of a hassle if i need to take pictures, upload it to photobucket,post it here and wait for replies..all those troubles just for a bag and i plan to buy more.. (

please help and teach the poor newbie here...


----------



## BagistaBaby

lfc1925 said:
			
		

> kinda confused now...a lot of sellers and blogs that gives know-hows on what a fake/authentic LC looks like says that if the horse logo at the front patch has a line under it, its a fake..but upon browsing here, i saw a lot of those being authenticated. help please...
> 
> how would you really know? and whats with the serial?
> 
> can you please teach me a bit. i find it a bit of a hassle if i need to take pictures, upload it to photobucket,post it here and wait for replies..all those troubles just for a bag and i plan to buy more.. (
> 
> please help and teach the poor newbie here...



A lot of counterfieters use TPF to get hints so TPF advises not to give out the WHYs.

Yes, Marga Canon is quite bad with after sales service. Yes shes been in the business for so long but still she doesnt know the know-hows. She has a lot of suppliers also for her designer bags. Two of those who also bought from her PMd me in FB and they got a rude answer like "read my policy. No return no exchange!" instead of being apologetic or explaining her side why she sold us fakes. I also got to know recently that some of the pics in her site are not with her. Shes just googling for pics. Whew.

Lets all be careful next time!


----------



## thumbs_up04

HI! Please authenticate this bag. I had it from Auction in Ebay last Feb2. It was described as Genuine Le Pliage Medium Orange Bag but when I received it, it really looks fake. The seller insisted that the bag is Genuine. Please help me the details why its fake or not. I attached a photos of the bag. TIA!

here's the link of the Auction I had on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190631134858?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here's the link of the photos in my FB:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150636352977087.392574.639062086&type=1

 I can't resize my photos coz i dont know how to do it. i hope this will do for you guys to authenticate it. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lfc1925 said:
			
		

> Can you please authenticate this for me guys? Its a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate. Took the pictures of its front and back flap, the carecard and hangtag along with the bag that was inside the pocket and the clear plastic(?) tag at the lining inside the bag.
> Would very much appreciate it if you do. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012057.jpg
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012056.jpg
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012055.jpg
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012053.jpg
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012052.jpg
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/Elaine_Claire/03252012051.jpg



Hi! This is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

thumbs_up04 said:


> HI! Please authenticate this bag. I had it from Auction in Ebay last Feb2. It was described as Genuine Le Pliage Medium Orange Bag but when I received it, it really looks fake. The seller insisted that the bag is Genuine.
> Here's the link of the photos in my FB:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150636352977087.392574.639062086&type=1
> 
> I can't resize my photos coz i dont know how to do it. i hope this will do for you guys to authenticate it. Thanks!



It IS Fake! 
The leather is awful and it's not even a close replica!
Do take a look at the items authenticated as real for comparison.


----------



## thumbs_up04

That's what I'm telling to the seller. I already opened a dispute to Paypal and here's what I need to provide:

Obtain a document from an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer,
appraiser, or an organization that is qualified in the area of the item in
question (other than you). This document should contain the following: 
&#8226; Detailed description as to why the item is not authentic (i.e., how the
item differs from an authentic item, how the person evaluating the item
determined that it is not authentic, etc.).
&#8226; If possible, the document should include a serial number and must be on
letterhead that includes the name, address, and phone number of the
authenticating party so that we can contact them directly, if necessary. 

I already emailed the Longchamp in this emal ad: help-usa@eshopping.longchamp.com but they didn't confirmed if it's fake or not. Will this forum can be use as a proof? or any suggestions what should I do? thanks again!


----------



## thumbs_up04

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS Fake!
> The leather is awful and it's not even a close replica!
> Do take a look at the items authenticated as real for comparison.


 
I just started to love this LC when my sister introduced me with this waterproof bag. Unfortuantely,  I was unlucky when I bought it in Ebay.


----------



## lfc1925

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



oh my...this is so sad...can you please tell me how? even on PM? please...i beg you rx...please...

just so i could tell the seller the reason/proof that i could get a refund. please... (


----------



## lfc1925

i dont want to be a b*tch or anything but I found this and there seems to be a lot of people agreeing and giving their sides ont his..kindly clear this up please?

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/the-purse-forum-c291013.html


----------



## orledanirt

Hi, I don't think this is something to be bothered about. 

First of all, the article was posted 2009 and I think a lot has changed for the past 3 years. 

The people who are authenticating here are helping people who seek for advise about a certain brand. These are they their own opinions and thoughts. The forum is somewhat a doorway of information and ideas of different people who have the same enthusiasm. In the end, it's still up to the buyer if she will pursue with the purchase. It has nothing to do with any scam or any black propaganda.  





			
				lfc1925 said:
			
		

> i dont want to be a b*tch or anything but I found this and there seems to be a lot of people agreeing and giving their sides ont his..kindly clear this up please?
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/the-purse-forum-c291013.html



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## BagistaBaby

lfc1925 said:
			
		

> i dont want to be a b*tch or anything but I found this and there seems to be a lot of people agreeing and giving their sides ont his..kindly clear this up please?
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/the-purse-forum-c291013.html



Theres a whole lot of people destroying TPF yet they still have a MILLION people who trusts them. In my opinion, those bloggers might just be dismayed sellers as well.
Now it is really our decision to continue wd our purchases. TpF is just here to help and guide but they dont get paid for anything. We still make the final judgement 

Note: people from TPF are experts  Proven.


----------



## BagistaBaby

lfc1925 said:
			
		

> i dont want to be a b*tch or anything but I found this and there seems to be a lot of people agreeing and giving their sides ont his..kindly clear this up please?
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/the-purse-forum-c291013.html



To add, you can just imagine if u were the seller earning a whole lot of moolah. Then suddenly someone by random had ur bag authenticated here in TPF and was proven a fake. So u as a seller naturally will get mad. That one comment that ur item is fake - for all the world to see can affect ur business. So perhaps u make a way to destroy TPFs credibility like thru a blog or anything.

In the end, it is us buyers who makes the choice. TpF just helps us. A thing we should always be thankful for - their time and effort without salary


----------



## BagistaBaby

orledanirt said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't think this is something to be bothered about.
> 
> First of all, the article was posted 2009 and I think a lot has changed for the past 3 years.
> 
> The people who are authenticating here are helping people who seek for advise about a certain brand. These are they their own opinions and thoughts. The forum is somewhat a doorway of information and ideas of different people who have the same enthusiasm. In the end, it's still up to the buyer if she will pursue with the purchase. It has nothing to do with any scam or any black propaganda.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Totally agree!


----------



## kokhuiqi

please help me auth this Longchamp bag! thanks!

it's a personal bag, a gift from a friend. wanna see if its real!

Le-pilage, medium size; short handle in navy!


----------



## lfc1925

i understand what you're saying now...so can you please help me on this?



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
can you please give me some idea on how you figured out that my purchase is fake so that i could relay it to the seller? help here please..thanks.


----------



## gordomom

Hi experts!

A few weeks ago, I posted the smaller version of this tote for authentication, but I recently found the larger version.     There were a couple of strange things I noticed, so if someone has time to take a peek, I'd appreciate it.  

Item:  $510 LONGCHAMP France 'Roseau' Toggle Closure Black Peeble Leather Tote
ID:  160766466179Seller: *advancebuy*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 7657p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconGreenStar_25x25.gif)  99.4%
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160766466179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Photos of what I received: http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#101008

The strange things:  
1)  I thought this would have the slip pockets like the smaller version, but looking at the Nordstrom website, the description doesn't say anything about slip pockets.

2)  The translucent Made In tag is attached in the opposite direction as the leather Made In tag.  The tag on the smaller one that was authenticated for me previously was attached in the correct direction
3)  The "disc" attached to the pocket - I think I've seen these as a department store return on other brands, but I'm not sure from which store or if several use this method.

Sorry for the lengthy post.  I really want to keep the larger bag, but not if it is fake. 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lfc1925 said:
			
		

> i understand what you're saying now...so can you please help me on this?
> 
> can you please give me some idea on how you figured out that my purchase is fake so that i could relay it to the seller? help here please..thanks.



Hi! Reasons for failing authenticity are mostly THE SAME for all pliages , all these has been discussed before and all you actually need to do is to backread. 
We avoid discussing more in depth details for the same reason Bagista has mentioned, unfortunately. 
As forum rules have stated, authentication is not allowed via PMs, and our authentication is mostly based on experience as collectors. 
My advice would be, to get hold of an authentic item and compare what you have with it. Visit an authorized boutique. If you cant do that then take a look at the authentic items on this thread. 
Good luck! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

Hi, 

I think this bag is not authentic. I have a navy medium short handle and the code is different. I bought my bag in Longchamp's flagship store. Are you sure this is navy? At first glance, I thought this was graphite.





			
				kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> please help me auth this Longchamp bag! thanks!
> 
> it's a personal bag, a gift from a friend. wanna see if its real!
> 
> Le-pilage, medium size; short handle in navy!



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> please help me auth this Longchamp bag! thanks!
> 
> it's a personal bag, a gift from a friend. wanna see if its real!
> 
> Le-pilage, medium size; short handle in navy!



Are you sure its Navy? It looks like graphite ...and if that tag posted is the actual tag of your item, then it is an authentic graphite. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

I agree. It really looks like graphite 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Are you sure its Navy? It looks like graphite ...and if that tag posted is the actual tag of your item, then it is an authentic graphite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Are you sure its Navy? It looks like graphite ...and if that tag posted is the actual tag of your item, then it is an authentic graphite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi, sorry its graphite! haha, cause it looks navy to me! thanks for the help!


----------



## kokhuiqi

here's another one!

Planetes, in Raisin, medium size short handle.
hope i get the colour right this time!
Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:


> here's another one!
> 
> Planetes, in Raisin, medium size short handle.
> hope i get the colour right this time!
> Thanks!



Yup it's Raisin, and it's Real.


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Yup it's Raisin, and it's Real.



heh, thanks. i was lucky to get this bag at only SGD50. from a friend!


----------



## kokhuiqi

sorry to trouble again. this is my sister's bag. she bought it from a re-seller, with no receipt. and i didnt know that fakes can be as real as teh auth one. so now, i'm posting to double check! hehe.

Medium size short handle, colour, i think bilberry(not sure)

thanks mods!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> sorry to trouble again. this is my sister's bag. she bought it from a re-seller, with no receipt. and i didnt know that fakes can be as real as teh auth one. so now, i'm posting to double check! hehe.
> 
> Medium size short handle, colour, i think bilberry(not sure)
> 
> thanks mods!



The tag shown is for a Taupe pliage, however the item does look like Bilberry...the hardware and leather doesn't look good as well.

If these were the seller's photos Id say that the seller is showing me photos of a Bilberry pliage with a real Taupe tag and that is a red herring for a Fake. 

Are these your own photos? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag shown is for a Taupe pliage, however the item does look like Bilberry...the hardware and leather doesn't look good as well.
> 
> If these were the seller's photos Id say that the seller is showing me photos of a Bilberry pliage with a real Taupe tag and that is a red herring for a Fake.
> 
> Are these your own photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



yes my own photos ): does this mean its fake. omg, i dont know how to tell my sis is fake! and the material feels very different from my graphite. its like thinner. the seller claims that its a old model thus the different in material. seriously, it looks so real to me!!! but its a fake! darn it! and i gotten this together with the planetes from the same seller!


----------



## xolindac

Item: LONGCHAMP PLANETE - LARGE SHOULDER TOTE 
Seller: littlesomething4you
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-LONGCHAM...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c254cc394#ht_1136wt_754

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xolindac said:
			
		

> Item: LONGCHAMP PLANETE - LARGE SHOULDER TOTE
> Seller: littlesomething4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-LONGCHAMP-PLANETE-LARGE-SHOULDER-TOTE-1899002001-BLACK-/120884872084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c254cc394#ht_1136wt_754
> 
> TIA!



It's Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## muffinT0PP

item: longchamp le pliage large tote bilberry

can anyone authenticate this bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> item: longchamp le pliage large tote bilberry
> 
> can anyone authenticate this bag



Hi. This is Fake.  sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## muffinT0PP

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Fake.  sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


besides the leather is the tag also a replica tag? thanks for the quick response


----------



## rx4dsoul

muffinT0PP said:
			
		

> besides the leather is the tag also a replica tag? thanks for the quick response



Poor quality leather and a replica tag. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Really set on buying a Hazelnut Planetes huh?
> These are both Real!



Hi, I already bought the medium short handle, BUT upon checking, the item I received is different from the one the seller posted, and Im now wondering about its size, The seller says its medium but I also have a msh Planetes in ash gray (France) and its quite larger than this Planetes hazelnut (Tunisia). Is it because of the country origin? Please help me again authenticate this bag. I dont know if its just me but I dont like the stitches of this one. also the stamp at the back is somehow not aligned. thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Hi, I already bought the medium short handle, BUT upon checking, the item I received is different from the one the seller posted, and Im now wondering about its size, The seller says its medium but I also have a msh Planetes in ash gray (France) and its quite larger than this Planetes hazelnut (Tunisia). Is it because of the country origin? Please help me again authenticate this bag. I dont know if its just me but I dont like the stitches of this one. also the stamp at the back is somehow not aligned. thanks a lot.



It is authentic.
There are three sizes of short/handled planetes - a small, medium (10x10) and a larger one which is equivalent in size to the "medium short handle" Pliage. 
There are two sizes for the long-handles for the planetes. 

The non-travel sizes pliage have only 2 sizes with short handles, a small one and a bigger one - and only 2 sizes for the shopping or large handled ones. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> It is authentic.
> There are three sizes of short/handled planetes - a small, medium (10x10) and a larger one which is equivalent in size to the "medium short handle" Pliage.
> There are two sizes for the long-handles for the planetes.
> 
> The non-travel sizes pliage have only 2 sizes with short handles, a small one and a bigger one - and only 2 sizes for the shopping or large handled ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



whew! a relief!  I thought the seller sent me a fake one. Thank you so much. I really trust you guys on this. More power!


----------



## evalyn_ng

i m new on this forum.Can anyone help me to authenticate these bags.

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-ne...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1580538c

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4164069d96

Thanks in advance......


----------



## rx4dsoul

evalyn_ng said:


> i m new on this forum.Can anyone help me to authenticate these bags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-ne...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1580538c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item4164069d96
> 
> Thanks in advance......



Hi and welcome !
These are both Fake bags.


----------



## evalyn_ng

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome !
> These are both Fake bags.


Oh
Thanks a lots....Luckily i post here to check the authentication oh!If not, waste the money to buy fake bags....

I like this design very much....but check from uk, france, germany all sold out coz out of session..

Thanks a lots.....


----------



## ironbutterfly

please help authenticate lc planetes croc mlh:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4163eb9e24


----------



## riadlh

ITEM: Longchamp le pliage
SELLER ID: Canon E-bags prime
link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...982548341.8162.100000744201764&type=3&theater

Hi! please authenticate this for me! thanks!


----------



## BagistaBaby

_X
Please don't quote spam!_


----------



## rx4dsoul

ironbutterfly said:


> please help authenticate lc planetes croc mlh:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4163eb9e24


Looks good so far. 



riadlh said:


> ITEM: Longchamp le pliage
> SELLER ID: Canon E-bags prime
> link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...982548341.8162.100000744201764&type=3&theater
> 
> Hi! please authenticate this for me! thanks!


Hi! Can't open the link you posted.


----------



## riadlh

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far.
> 
> 
> Hi! Can't open the link you posted.



Please try this one  

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...tDomain_211&hash=item53ec3d2ce4#ht_1353wt_936


----------



## riadlh

Can you authenticate this one for me too? thanks! 

Item: Longchamp le pliage large long handle turquoise
seller id: Everything longchamp
link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6818135.102201.179422848777390&type=3&theater


----------



## EBAYER457

Hello im new to this&i need quite a bit of help with the authenticity of some men pradas...is there anyone that can help me?


----------



## ironbutterfly

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far. (




thanks much!!!


----------



## leizmende

hi~ can help me to authenticate this ? Thanks


----------



## BagistaBaby

leizmende said:
			
		

> hi~ can help me to authenticate this ? Thanks



Looks fake in my opinion coz as what i know, this color was never released for petals. Only navy and white. And so far i think petals shold be made n france. I mght be wrong  based on my research only coz I researched well for it when i bought my white before 

lets wait for the moderators to comment


----------



## BagistaBaby

EBAYER457 said:
			
		

> Hello im new to this&i need quite a bit of help with the authenticity of some men pradas...is there anyone that can help me?



You may have your Prada authentcated at the "Authenticate this Prada" thread 

You are in the Longchamp thread


----------



## gordomom

Hi there - just wanted to check back to see if anyone has any concerns about this tote.  Today is the last day of the seller's return period, so if there are concerns, I'd like to contact them today.

My main concern is the reversed translucent Made In tag.

I would appreciate any feedback on this tote - positive or concern.  

Thank you!!



gordomom said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> A few weeks ago, I posted the smaller version of this tote for authentication, but I recently found the larger version.     There were a couple of strange things I noticed, so if someone has time to take a peek, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Item:  $510 LONGCHAMP France 'Roseau' Toggle Closure Black Peeble Leather Tote
> ID:  160766466179Seller: *advancebuy*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 7657p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconGreenStar_25x25.gif)  99.4%
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160766466179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Photos of what I received: http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#101008
> 
> The strange things:
> 1)  I thought this would have the slip pockets like the smaller version, but looking at the Nordstrom website, the description doesn't say anything about slip pockets.
> 
> 2)  The translucent Made In tag is attached in the opposite direction as the leather Made In tag.  The tag on the smaller one that was authenticated for me previously was attached in the correct direction
> 3)  The "disc" attached to the pocket - I think I've seen these as a department store return on other brands, but I'm not sure from which store or if several use this method.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post.  I really want to keep the larger bag, but not if it is fake.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

riadlh said:
			
		

> Please try this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Curry-Large-Long-Handle-/360445717732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53ec3d2ce4#ht_1353wt_936



Leather looks okay but cant say for certain if its real unless you show us a photo of the tag 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

riadlh said:
			
		

> Can you authenticate this one for me too? thanks!
> 
> Item: Longchamp le pliage large long handle turquoise
> seller id: Everything longchamp
> link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=332348733484800&set=a.332348716818135.102201.179422848777390&type=3&theater



Hi! This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Looks fake in my opinion coz as what i know, this color was never released for petals. Only navy and white. And so far i think petals shold be made n france. I mght be wrong  based on my research only coz I researched well for it when i bought my white before
> 
> lets wait for the moderators to comment



I agree. This is Fake.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

gordomom said:


> Hi there - just wanted to check back to see if anyone has any concerns about this tote.  Today is the last day of the seller's return period, so if there are concerns, I'd like to contact them today.
> 
> My main concern is the reversed translucent Made In tag.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback on this tote - positive or concern.
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi *gordomom*!Ballet_Russe and CHLONGCHAMP usually determine authenticity of the leather items and other Longchamp products so I refrained from commenting before....but it seems like you are pressed for time so if it sits well with you, I'd like to throw in my opinion ahead and say that your item is REAL.
The tag is authentic and being attached on the opposite end is not exactly rare for LC products so don't worry about it .


----------



## kuky

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc4400768*


*Item Name:*
*Item Number:*
*Seller ID:*
*Link:*


----------



## gordomom

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi *gordomom*!Ballet_Russe and CHLONGCHAMP usually determine authenticity of the leather items and other Longchamp products so I refrained from commenting before....but it seems like you are pressed for time so if it sits well with you, I'd like to throw in my opinion ahead and say that your item is REAL.
> The tag is authentic and being attached on the opposite end is not exactly rare for LC products so don't worry about it .



Thank you so much, rx!  I do feel much better knowing that the tag being reversed isn't an immediate sign that it's fake.  

I'm still relatively new to this thread, so I will keep in mind the other experts when I post!

Thank you again!!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I'm not familiar with Longchamps at all, so I hope to get a second opinion.

Thanks in advance! =)


Name: Tree of Life  

Front:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282465.jpg

Back:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282466.jpg

Tag:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282476.jpg

Zipper:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282475.jpg

Snap Button:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282469.jpg

Back Snap Button:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282471.jpg

Inscript:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282473.jpg

Pattern:
http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282468.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pinkcaviar said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Longchamps at all, so I hope to get a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance! =)
> 
> Name: Tree of Life
> 
> Front:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282465.jpg
> 
> Back:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282466.jpg
> 
> Tag:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282476.jpg
> 
> Zipper:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282475.jpg
> 
> Snap Button:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282469.jpg
> 
> Back Snap Button:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282471.jpg
> 
> Inscript:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282473.jpg
> 
> Pattern:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac341/petrina_yeo/Longchamp%20Bilberry%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Tree%20of%20Life/P3282468.jpg



Hi! This is a Fake Arbre unfortunately... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pinkcaviar

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is a Fake Arbre unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks for authenticating it for me!  It's been almost impossible trying to find an authentic Arbre.


----------



## leizmende

rx4dsoul said:


> I agree. This is Fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanks BagistaBaby and rx4dsoul


----------



## ballet_russe

gordomom said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> A few weeks ago, I posted the smaller version of this tote for authentication, but I recently found the larger version.     There were a couple of strange things I noticed, so if someone has time to take a peek, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Item:  $510 LONGCHAMP France 'Roseau' Toggle Closure Black Peeble Leather Tote
> ID:  160766466179Seller: *advancebuy*  ( *Feedback Score Of* 7657p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconGreenStar_25x25.gif)  99.4%
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160766466179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Photos of what I received: http://gallery.me.com/gordomom#101008
> 
> The strange things:
> 1)  I thought this would have the slip pockets like the smaller version, but looking at the Nordstrom website, the description doesn't say anything about slip pockets.
> 
> 2)  The translucent Made In tag is attached in the opposite direction as the leather Made In tag.  The tag on the smaller one that was authenticated for me previously was attached in the correct direction
> 3)  The "disc" attached to the pocket - I think I've seen these as a department store return on other brands, but I'm not sure from which store or if several use this method.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post.  I really want to keep the larger bag, but not if it is fake.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



authentic.


----------



## kate58

Hello ladies, I would appreciate your help once again. Could you please take a look at this:

Item: Longchamp Handbag, Perfect Condition, Next Day Delivery
Seller: robertmh28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150786923...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_589wt_1154

I know the photos are poor- is there anything in particular that I need to ask the seller to photograph? Many thanks!


----------



## gordomom

ballet_russe said:


> authentic.



Yeah - thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lisa_foster

Pinkcaviar said:


> I'm not familiar with Longchamps at all, so I hope to get a second opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance! =)
> 
> 
> Name: Tree of Life
> 
> Front:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282465.jpg
> 
> Back:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282466.jpg
> 
> Tag:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282476.jpg
> 
> Zipper:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282475.jpg
> 
> Snap Button:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282469.jpg
> 
> Back Snap Button:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282471.jpg
> 
> Inscript:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282473.jpg
> 
> Pattern:
> http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/...rry Le Pliage Large Tree of Life/P3282468.jpg


I have my Arber De Vie bag bought from France, and it looks the exact like yours. I believe they call this colour Bilberry. The way how I normally identify a authentic longchamp is to follow some trips longchamp experts said online: 
- The 3 accents at the back ' Modele Depose ' - Which I can see them on your leather flap's back.
- Front snap button is engraved with Original PRYM 6/4B - Yours is authentic as well.
- The hardware is YKK and the zipper looks very good.
- The Handle leather and flap leather's pattern looks very even and beautiful tan colour. 
- both reinforced clear plastic backing inside of the bag.
- The authenticity code 1899386HT645 is same as my. 

Bilberry is a rare colour for this bag, you are lucky to still able to buy it. I don't think boutique still carries this colour, but some online buyers are selling them on eBay occasionally.  
This is my 2 cents!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Lisa_foster said:
			
		

> I have my Arber De Vie bag bought from France, and it looks the exact like yours. I believe they call this colour Bilberry. The way how I normally identify a authentic longchamp is to follow some trips longchamp experts said online:
> - The 3 accents at the back ' Modele Depose ' - Which I can see them on your leather flap's back.
> - Front snap button is engraved with Original PRYM 6/4B - Yours is authentic as well.
> - The hardware is YKK and the zipper looks very good.
> - The Handle leather and flap leather's pattern looks very even and beautiful tan colour.
> - both reinforced clear plastic backing inside of the bag.
> - The authenticity code 1899386HT645 is same as my.
> 
> Bilberry is a rare colour for this bag, you are lucky to still able to buy it. I don't think boutique still carries this colour, but some online buyers are selling them on eBay occasionally.
> This is my 2 cents!



This has been answered by the moderator already and its deemed FAKE  i emailed Longchamp before and they said officially released colors were fuchsia, blue and ehite for Arbre de Vie.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lisa_foster said:
			
		

> I have my Arber De Vie bag bought from France, and it looks the exact like yours. I believe they call this colour Bilberry. The way how I normally identify a authentic longchamp is to follow some trips longchamp experts said online:
> - The 3 accents at the back ' Modele Depose ' - Which I can see them on your leather flap's back.
> - Front snap button is engraved with Original PRYM 6/4B - Yours is authentic as well.
> - The hardware is YKK and the zipper looks very good.
> - The Handle leather and flap leather's pattern looks very even and beautiful tan colour.
> - both reinforced clear plastic backing inside of the bag.
> - The authenticity code 1899386HT645 is same as my.
> 
> Bilberry is a rare colour for this bag, you are lucky to still able to buy it. I don't think boutique still carries this colour, but some online buyers are selling them on eBay occasionally.
> This is my 2 cents!



Hi Lisa! The Arbre was never released in Bilberry. 
And while the tips you posted are helpful, those are very easily copied and therefore are not the only bases by which we determine authenticity. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Hey guys!

I haven't seen the bag (the billberry) in real life yet, I was only in discussion with the seller to purchase it, but I did notice the birds in the photos had a different stitching than my Arbre in ehite -which I had purchased directly from France. Hence, I posted it up to be authenticated.

Thanks again BagistaBaby and rx4dsoul for being a pro at authenticating Longhchamps! It's always reassuring to get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## BagistaBaby

Pinkcaviar said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> I haven't seen the bag (the billberry) in real life yet, I was only in discussion with the seller to purchase it, but I did notice the birds in the photos had a different stitching than my Arbre in ehite -which I had purchased directly from France. Hence, I posted it up to be authenticated.
> 
> Thanks again BagistaBaby and rx4dsoul for being a pro at authenticating Longhchamps! It's always reassuring to get a 2nd opinion.



Rx4dsoul is the Pro!  Im always seeking authentication too here esp for the rare lim edition longchamps to be really sure. But Im really an OC with my purchases thats why the Arbre de Vie, im really familiar with as ive researched really well with it when i made my purchase before  thank you! glad it helped


----------



## dolcespressivo

Help please, just a question. Was the Victoire ever released in PURPLE/VIOLET? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BagistaBaby

dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Help please, just a question. Was the Victoire ever released in PURPLE/VIOLET? Thanks a bunch!



In my knowledge there was none. Whew. Ive also seen a lot of Victoire in different colors being sold online! 

let us wait for rx4dsoul or for the other mods here. That i also want to hear


----------



## dolcespressivo

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> In my knowledge there was none. Whew. Ive also seen a lot of Victoire in different colors being sold online!
> 
> let us wait for rx4dsoul or for the other mods here. That i also want to hear



Yes that's true, i've been seeing a lot of colors sold online.


----------



## dolcespressivo

Item: Special Ed Longchamp Le Pliage 1602 Bundled Set
Seller: designercentral
Link:
http://designercentral.multiply.com...champ_Le_Pliage_1602_Short_Handle_Bundled_Set


----------



## orledanirt

Bag is authentic. 





			
				dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Item: Special Ed Longchamp Le Pliage 1602 Bundled Set
> Seller: designercentral
> Link:
> http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1239/Special_Edition_Longchamp_Le_Pliage_1602_Short_Handle_Bundled_Set



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

I agree with bagistababy. As far as I could remember, I don't recall a purple/violet victoire. 





			
				dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Help please, just a question. Was the Victoire ever released in PURPLE/VIOLET? Thanks a bunch!



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Cadence73

Can I get an authentication on this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251027039659?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

It seems authentic, but it never hurts to check.


----------



## BagistaBaby

dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Item: Special Ed Longchamp Le Pliage 1602 Bundled Set
> Seller: designercentral
> Link:
> http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1239/Special_Edition_Longchamp_Le_Pliage_1602_Short_Handle_Bundled_Set



To me it looks original  it is like the narcisse tone on tone le pliage i just purchased (basing on the color of the nylon. But mine has the same violetish color for the trims too. That one looks like the le pliage just with pouch. Right?)  nice  and as i know that seller sells authentic items. A bit pricey her stuff but always authentic


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 




Cadence73 said:


> Can I get an authentication on this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251027039659?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> It seems authentic, but it never hurts to check.


----------



## chibichibie

Hello guys,

I really need your help with an EBay seller . I'll be very gratefull if anyone could please help me authenticate my newly bought Longchamp Victoire.

Item Name: Longchamp &#8216;Victoire&#8217; Tote - Large (Long Handle)
Item No: 251025441483
Seller: chic_nomad  (ebay.com)
Link to photos:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251025441483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## joyjustme

NICE!!! 





orledanirt said:


> Bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kgr88

Hi,

Could someone help me to authenticate this purse?, i just bought it and i want to know if it is real!!!
Michael Kors, Grab Bag Genuine Leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17081284157...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6100wt_1037

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chibichibie said:
			
		

> Hello guys,
> 
> I really need your help with an EBay seller . I'll be very gratefull if anyone could please help me authenticate my newly bought Longchamp Victoire.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp &lsquo;Victoire&rsquo; Tote - Large (Long Handle)
> Item No: 251025441483
> Seller: chic_nomad  (ebay.com)
> Link to photos:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251025441483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



Hi! This is a Fake Victoire unfortunately...the tag's fonts are not right and the applique (horse and rider) looks substandard and one-dimensional.  sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chibichibie

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is a Fake Victoire unfortunately...the tag's fonts are not right and the applique (horse and rider) looks substandard and one-dimensional.  sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Omg! Thank you very much for taking the time to reply to me. Now i should ask for a refund..  

Thank you again!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Help please, just a question. Was the Victoire ever released in PURPLE/VIOLET? Thanks a bunch!



Hi! While a lot of limited ed Victoires were released, Im pretty sure Purple/Raisin/Grape was never issued. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:
			
		

> Item: Special Ed Longchamp Le Pliage 1602 Bundled Set
> Seller: designercentral
> Link:
> http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1239/Special_Edition_Longchamp_Le_Pliage_1602_Short_Handle_Bundled_Set



This is Authentic, as the other members agreed. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SuziAck

How about this one?  Ebay seller dayzeemay_dog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320875698847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_866wt_91

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:
			
		

> How about this one?  Ebay seller dayzeemay_dog
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320875698847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_866wt_91
> 
> thanks!



Hi! Need a photo of the tag inside. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dolcespressivo

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! While a lot of limited ed Victoires were released, Im pretty sure Purple/Raisin/Grape was never issued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Alright thank you so much. Helped a lot. 

Sent from my iPod touch using PurseForum


----------



## mimii017

Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE SH MEDIUM NAVY BLUE
Seller: doll_up
Link:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...Domain_211&hash=item256f00bdf0#ht_8382wt_1140

Hi, Please check this bag. Thanks a lot. =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE SH MEDIUM NAVY BLUE
> Seller: doll_up
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-SH-MEDIUM-NAVY-BLUE-/160776109552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item256f00bdf0#ht_8382wt_1140
> 
> Hi, Please check this bag. Thanks a lot. =)



It's Real . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kitzi

Hi.Please check this one for me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:
			
		

> Hi.Please check this one for me.



An old issue authentic cabas . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kitzi

rx4dsoul said:


> An old issue authentic cabas .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wow! this is a great deal as I got it for only $2.20 dollars on a thrift shop here in Manila!  Thanks a lot for authenticating it!^^


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi, what do you think of this bag?It looks fake to me, why is it written "shopping" on the bag, also the size is not listed?Never seen such bags...
Thank you


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi mods! needed help again (:

longchamp cabas open tote in brown(i think)
personal stash!

thanks (:


----------



## BagistaBaby

kitzi said:
			
		

> wow! this is a great deal as I got it for only $2.20 dollars on a thrift shop here in Manila!  Thanks a lot for authenticating it!^^



Wow!!! best deal ive seen so far  Congrats!


----------



## ballet_russe

AlJom said:


> Hi, what do you think of this bag?It looks fake to me, why is it written "shopping" on the bag, also the size is not listed?Never seen such bags...
> Thank you



authentic. the size is  called "shopping"


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> hi mods! needed help again (:
> 
> longchamp cabas open tote in brown(i think)
> personal stash!
> 
> thanks (:



Real! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks! just to ask, but why this cabas and my graphite pillage so much diff? the material for pillage is very thick, but this cabas is thin ): not only that my friends' pillage are also very thin ):


----------



## BeatriceP

ballet_russe said:


> authentic. the size is  called "shopping"



Thank you so much for authenticating it!I went early morning to the thrift store and got it! Payed 6 $.
You really made my day!


----------



## enkybaby

Item name: SSH MARY KATRANTZOU
Seller: friend of a friend who has a multiply store
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real!



enkybaby said:


> Item name: SSH MARY KATRANTZOU
> Seller: friend of a friend who has a multiply store
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## enkybaby

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Real!



Thanks so much now im relieved! Whew!


----------



## orledanirt

I both have a cabas and le pliage. I noticed the same thing. Maybe because zippers need a thicker material to hold on to? Just a thought.





			
				kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> Thanks! just to ask, but why this cabas and my graphite pillage so much diff? the material for pillage is very thick, but this cabas is thin ): not only that my friends' pillage are also very thin ):



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## enkybaby

Item name: LM metal gold SSH
Seller: from sulit.com
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/


----------



## enkybaby

Also this one

Item name: msh bilberry le pliage
Seller: sulit.com
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/

Thanks so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

enkybaby said:
			
		

> Item name: LM metal gold SSH
> Seller: from sulit.com
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/



This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

enkybaby said:
			
		

> Also this one
> 
> Item name: msh bilberry le pliage
> Seller: sulit.com
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23483739@N03/
> 
> Thanks so much



Also Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## enkybaby

Thanks so much rx4dsoul


----------



## eiffel_paris

Hi can you help me authenticate this bag
Msh 2012 eiffel tower red
Thanks a lot &#128522;


----------



## rx4dsoul

eiffel_paris said:
			
		

> Hi can you help me authenticate this bag
> Msh 2012 eiffel tower red
> Thanks a lot dde0a



This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi, back with more!

My friend sold me this bag, saying is a limited edition.
Colour: i'm not sure, but would like to know what colour is this.
Size: Medium, short handle!

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> Hi, back with more!
> 
> My friend sold me this bag, saying is a limited edition.
> Colour: i'm not sure, but would like to know what colour is this.
> Size: Medium, short handle!
> 
> Thanks.



Hi! The first photo looks different ( the lining is brown and not black ) so maybe that is not part of the item's photos? Please clarify. 

These other photos  however look good and should be a Type M (med SH) special edition pliage Bilberry with Black leather trims. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The first photo looks different ( the lining is brown and not black ) so maybe that is not part of the item's photos? Please clarify.
> 
> These other photos  however look good and should be a Type M (med SH) special edition pliage Bilberry with Black leather trims.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



what lining? you mean the handle? if its the handles, yes its black, i try not to on my flash when i take pics for auth, so i adjusted the white balance to very high! so if you realise all my photos are very white-ish! so if you realise my sofa also brown but its black! all these photos i took on my own (:


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> what lining? you mean the handle? if its the handles, yes its black, i try not to on my flash when i take pics for auth, so i adjusted the white balance to very high! so if you realise all my photos are very white-ish! so if you realise my sofa also brown but its black! all these photos i took on my own (:



What I mean to say is that disregarding the first photo , the item is  Authentic.  no worries. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> What I mean to say is that disregarding the first photo , the item is  Authentic.  no worries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



hokay (: thanks.


----------



## nuinice

Can anyone help me? Is http://www.longchampsales2012.com/ a legit website? TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinice said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me? Is http://www.longchampsales2012.com/ a legit website? TIA



Im pretty sure this is not an authorized Longchamp website, and the prices definitely are too good to be true, even with a "sale" going on!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hftw

Hello! Been backreading and I am about 99% sure that the LC black planetes MLH is a fake. But seller insists is authentic and even got angry at me for suggesting so. Seller is a powerseller on ebay. I believe the she's mixing in fakes with the authentic. I don't know if intentional or if she has been duped herself. Initially, I thought it's the real thing but I also have the planetes in argile so i noticed the difference when i had the time to scrutinize the bag. 

To give her the benefit of the doubt, posting this pics here.

Item: Black Planetes MLH
Seller: (will post when I get the refund. has 2 accounts on ebay and is also selling on facebook)
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130658156411

First that threw me off was that the imprint of the logo on the inside flap is not there. 






Next is the material inside of the bag. And that there's no finishing stitch (like a blanket stitch) around the pockets aside from that backstitch.










Please let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hftw said:
			
		

> Hello! Been backreading and I am about 99% sure that the LC black planetes MLH is a fake. But seller insists is authentic and even got angry at me for suggesting so. Seller is a powerseller on ebay. I believe the she's mixing in fakes with the authentic. I don't know if intentional or if she has been duped herself. Initially, I thought it's the real thing but I also have the planetes in argile so i noticed the difference when i had the time to scrutinize the bag.
> 
> To give her the benefit of the doubt, posting this pics here.
> 
> Item: Black Planetes MLH
> Seller: (will post when I get the refund. has 2 accounts on ebay and is also selling on facebook)
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130658156411
> 
> First that threw me off was that the imprint of the logo on the inside flap is not there.
> 
> Next is the material inside of the bag. And that there's no finishing stitch (like a blanket stitch) around the pockets aside from that backstitch.
> 
> Please let me know what you think! Thanks!



Yes I agree that this is Fake...those tag fonts are not authentic. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longlong

Please authenticate this planetes small short handle for me , thanks


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Fake- according to Longchamp, no bags are produced in Romania. 




longlong said:


> Please authenticate this planetes small short handle for me , thanks


----------



## SuziAck

can someone authenticate this for me?  The seller is elements4living2011.  She has great feedback, but you never know if she has been duped, with so many fakes out there!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13067678152...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1060

Thanks alot.  Suzi


----------



## longlong

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Fake- according to Longchamp, no bags are produced in Romania.



OMG, This bag I bought through the uk official Longchamp website, how come is fake?


----------



## longlong

Is it confirm that no bags r made in Romania? This beige colour of planetes was sold out in UK outlet and airport. That's why I bought through the Longchamp.com website. Cost me extra£12 to ship the bags...


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Is it confirm that no bags r made in Romania? This beige colour of planetes was sold out in UK outlet and airport. That's why I bought through the Longchamp.com website. Cost me extra£12 to ship the bags...



Unfortunately, that is what Longchamp says.  
You said you got the item through their website? Can you post the link to that website here, and post your invoice and photos of the sticker codes (white and yellow) as well ?
If you got this item from Longchamp.com, there shouldn't have been any issue regarding authenticity, and if you are having doubts regarding the item, then you should return it to Longchamp and take the matter up with them.


----------



## kmd1123

Hi, I recently purchased this bag and need help regarding its authenticity. I don't know much about it (name, around what year it was made, etc.), so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tanzacarney

This is so scary - the fact that you make this expense purchase and it's FAKE.  I'd like to make a Chanel purchase, but am concerned about running into the same problems as you.

Can anyone authenticate this item before i make this purchase?  Thanks for any help i can get!!!

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-bla...er-jumbo-bag-chain-cc-x491-i-64098-s-337.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

kmd1123 said:
			
		

> Hi, I recently purchased this bag and need help regarding its authenticity. I don't know much about it (name, around what year it was made, etc.), so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!



Le pliage Medium LH/shopping bag in chocolate. It's Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kmd1123

rx4dsoul said:


> Le pliage Medium LH/shopping bag in chocolate. It's Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks so much!!


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> Unfortunately, that is what Longchamp says.
> You said you got the item through their website? Can you post the link to that website here, and post your invoice and photos of the sticker codes (white and yellow) as well ?
> If you got this item from Longchamp.com, there shouldn't have been any issue regarding authenticity, and if you are having doubts regarding the item, then you should return it to Longchamp and take the matter up with them.




I don't see any yellow code or sticker on the packaging maybe my friend in UK who received this bag for me throw it away. Will find out from him tomorrow. I didn't doubt the authenticity until I back read this thread that mention no LC bags r made in Romania so just curious...


----------



## BagistaBaby

hftw said:
			
		

> Hello! Been backreading and I am about 99% sure that the LC black planetes MLH is a fake. But seller insists is authentic and even got angry at me for suggesting so. Seller is a powerseller on ebay. I believe the she's mixing in fakes with the authentic. I don't know if intentional or if she has been duped herself. Initially, I thought it's the real thing but I also have the planetes in argile so i noticed the difference when i had the time to scrutinize the bag.
> 
> To give her the benefit of the doubt, posting this pics here.
> 
> Item: Black Planetes MLH
> Seller: (will post when I get the refund. has 2 accounts on ebay and is also selling on facebook)
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130658156411
> 
> First that threw me off was that the imprint of the logo on the inside flap is not there.
> 
> Next is the material inside of the bag. And that there's no finishing stitch (like a blanket stitch) around the pockets aside from that backstitch.
> 
> Please let me know what you think! Thanks!



Report to Ebay! So if Ebay can take action, less buyers will get duped to believing theyre real. Especially those who doesn't knoe about TPF.


----------



## BagistaBaby

CH<3Longchamp said:
			
		

> Fake- according to Longchamp, no bags are produced in Romania.



No darling. I got an email from Jezabel of Longchamp.com  there are indeed Longchamp bags now that are made in Romania. And Bolivia too  jezabel said she was only informed by their Design Dept recently. Try emailing longchamp.com again and ask for newer feedback


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that is what Longchamp says.
> You said you got the item through their website? Can you post the link to that website here, and post your invoice and photos of the sticker codes (white and yellow) as well ?
> If you got this item from Longchamp.com, there shouldn't have been any issue regarding authenticity, and if you are having doubts regarding the item, then you should return it to Longchamp and take the matter up with them.



Hope this helps


----------



## BagistaBaby

longlong said:
			
		

> Is it confirm that no bags r made in Romania? This beige colour of planetes was sold out in UK outlet and airport. That's why I bought through the Longchamp.com website. Cost me extra£12 to ship the bags...



I hope this can help you Longlong  i was faced with the same dilemma before  getting a romania longchamp from the longchamp store direct. Here is their last email after first saying there was none  since its kinda new, maybe not all, even their CSRs, were informed yet.  Not until very recently 
you may try emailing them again now for your own peace


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> I hope this can help you Longlong  i was faced with the same dilemma before  getting a romania longchamp from the longchamp store direct. Here is their last email after first saying there was none  since its kinda new, maybe not all, even their CSRs, were informed yet.  Not until very recently
> you may try emailing them again now for your own peace



This was after I have emailed them all the supporting receipts, the longchamp branch where i bought my made in romania bag from amd having called the manager from the said branch, did i get this email apologizing. But at first she said there was none also


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> This was after I have emailed them all the supporting receipts, the longchamp branch where i bought my made in romania bag from amd having called the manager from the said branch, did i get this email apologizing. But at first she said there was none also



Well thats good! A few months ago a member requested authentication on a made in Romania item, I declared it as Authentic , based on certain "tells" that I look  for in authentic items...i remember it wAs member Dolceespressivo asking for assistance. Unfortunately, another member dissented and Longchamp denied the existence of these MIR items, after i had said that everything looked good.
I had to take my authentication back , so it's heartwarming to know that my gut feel was right....even without LCs blessing at the time. Again, I do stand by claim that authentication shouldn't be dependent on what Longchamp or a sales assistant or a seller claims and rather on what one finds in an item, so ladies please dont forget the importance of taking and asking for good photos! 

Thanks for sharing Bagista! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Here is the page on when the first Made in Romania issue popped up....the question and my reply....
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-262.html#post20580103
( in case the link won't open, the posts are on page 262 of this thread )

A member dissented, and Longchamp denied the MIR item, so i had to retract my authentication.

I apologize for the confusion , I should just have stood by my gut feel and pressed Longchamp some more ( more than the 2x that I already did ).


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Here is the page on when the first Made in Romania issue popped up....the question and my reply....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-262.html#post20580103
> ( in case the link won't open, the posts are on page 262 of this thread )
> 
> A member dissented, and Longchamp denied the MIR item, so i had to retract my authentication.
> 
> I apologize for the confusion , I should just have stood by my gut feel and pressed Longchamp some more ( more than the 2x that I already did ).



See!  youre even much good in discerning whats fake and whats not basing on the pictures.  but just because longchamp csr said there was none, made all the confusion. But u were right about ur judgement all along and they stood corrected.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Well thats good! A few months ago a member requested authentication on a made in Romania item, I declared it as Authentic , based on certain "tells" that I look  for in authentic items...i remember it wAs member Dolceespressivo asking for assistance. Unfortunately, another member dissented and Longchamp denied the existence of these MIR items, after i had said that everything looked good.
> I had to take my authentication back , so it's heartwarming to know that my gut feel was right....even without LCs blessing at the time. Again, I do stand by claim that authentication shouldn't be dependent on what Longchamp or a sales assistant or a seller claims and rather on what one finds in an item, so ladies please dont forget the importance of taking and asking for good photos!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bagista!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



At first Longchamp CSR said there was none. That i had to contest. I had to call the manager abroad from the Longchamp store i bought the bag from. Good thing i had the receipt with the Longchamp logo. I scanned it and sent it to the CSR who said there was none. Coz i was really confident coz that was directly bought from Longchamp so how can it be fake?! after she researched, she retracted and apologized as she also didnt know. And i appreciate it really  at least now its clear (well after all the chaos). coz you know, the CSRs carry Longchamp's name and their words or replies play a VERY important role.


----------



## longlong

BagistaBaby said:


> I hope this can help you Longlong  i was faced with the same dilemma before  getting a romania longchamp from the longchamp store direct. Here is their last email after first saying there was none  since its kinda new, maybe not all, even their CSRs, were informed yet.  Not until very recently
> you may try emailing them again now for your own peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672410



thanks so much bagistababy~!bring back my peace of mine back i sleepless whole night thinking how come still get con buying from longchamp.com??? so relieved now~ learned something new today!

p/s: btw, what's the longchamp customer service email?


----------



## BagistaBaby

longlong said:
			
		

> thanks so much bagistababy~!bring back my peace of mine back i sleepless whole night thinking how come still get con buying from longchamp.com??? so relieved now~ learned something new today!
> 
> p/s: btw, what's the longchamp customer service email?



I just went to www.longchamp.com and clicked "contact us" 

thanks too  be glad to help somehow


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> I just went to www.longchamp.com and clicked "contact us"
> 
> thanks too  be glad to help somehow



I just checked the email. Its: service.clientele@longchamp.com

thank you and enjoy your bag


----------



## SuziAck

rx4dsoul said:


> Here is the page on when the first Made in Romania issue popped up....the question and my reply....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-262.html#post20580103
> ( in case the link won't open, the posts are on page 262 of this thread )
> 
> A member dissented, and Longchamp denied the MIR item, so i had to retract my authentication.
> 
> I apologize for the confusion , I should just have stood by my gut feel and pressed Longchamp some more ( more than the 2x that I already did ).


can someone authenticate this pliage for me?  I think my post may have been overlooked with all the discussion about Rumania.  I really appreciate it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130676781527...#ht_500wt_1060


----------



## SuziAck

never mind, its been sold.  my hunt continues
Suzi


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi, chanced upon this bag in the selling forum, but somehow, the tag looks weird to me. 
the placement of the wordings, maybe because i've never owned any small LC.

if its real, its cheap for me to get it (:

thanks.

http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/787...mall-50-less-than-half-price-fr-boutique.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> hi, chanced upon this bag in the selling forum, but somehow, the tag looks weird to me.
> the placement of the wordings, maybe because i've never owned any small LC.
> 
> if its real, its cheap for me to get it (:
> 
> thanks.
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/78728-longchamp-le-pliage-small-50-less-than-half-price-fr-boutique.html



Actually, you are right - the tag does not belong with that item-  the product code shows that it is supposed to be an older issue le pliage , but the leather stamps and hardware show otherwise. The leather and pull still looks off to me as well, even if this were to claim to be a newer issued item. Thus I would be inclined to think that this is actually fake.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Actually, you are right - the tag does not belong with that item-  the product code shows that it is supposed to be an older issue le pliage , but the leather stamps and hardware show otherwise. The leather and pull still looks off to me as well, even if this were to claim to be a newer issued item. Thus I would be inclined to think that this is actually fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



hi alright (: i think  i will tell the person about it (:
thanks!


----------



## dreamscapexl

Hi there.  I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage: Great Wall of China tote?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251032602878

All of the pictures are found on the page. Thank you!


----------



## mutiara83

Can this bag be folded?
Is the inner part of the bag in White?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamscapexl said:


> Hi there.  I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage: Great Wall of China tote?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251032602878
> 
> All of the pictures are found on the page. Thank you!



This is Fake. Sorry. (


----------



## rx4dsoul

mutiara83 said:


> Can this bag be folded?
> Is the inner part of the bag in White?



The "Arbre de Vie" or "Tree of Life" is not the standard "foldable" bag, but you still can actually manipulate it as it is made of the usual nylon used for the pliages although just slightly stiffer. The embroidery would make it difficult to completely fold it like the other plain pliages. the inside is supposed to be white.

However, is this item being submitted for authentication? because there is something "off" about the leather and embroidery...if you are concerned about whether the item is real or not, you might want to post a photo of the tag inside...


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:


> never mind, its been sold.  my hunt continues
> Suzi



Hi Suzi! I'm sorry if you think we overlooked your post, actually I saw that one and checked on it however the link you posted couldn't be opened - and that was way before the listing ended. I did however omit informing you that the link was defective so, my bad. 
Good luck and hope we can help you more next time.


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Actually, you are right - the tag does not belong with that item-  the product code shows that it is supposed to be an older issue le pliage , but the leather stamps and hardware show otherwise. The leather and pull still looks off to me as well, even if this were to claim to be a newer issued item. Thus I would be inclined to think that this is actually fake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



omg. i told the seller i auth her bag and its fake. she can still tell me, its a gift, came with paperbag and green card cant be fake and she has already sold off the bag. couldnt help ):


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:


> omg. i told the seller i auth her bag and its fake. she can still tell me, its a gift, came with paperbag and green card cant be fake and she has already sold off the bag. couldnt help ):



Don't worry, it isn't your loss.


----------



## SuziAck

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Suzi! I'm sorry if you think we overlooked your post, actually I saw that one and checked on it however the link you posted couldn't be opened - and that was way before the listing ended. I did however omit informing you that the link was defective so, my bad.
> Good luck and hope we can help you more next time.



no problem, thanks!


----------



## mrsmms

please authenticate this one for me. I really appreciated your help! bidding is ending soon - 8 hours from now.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item3cc4a472e2#ht_3283wt_1139


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsmms said:
			
		

> please authenticate this one for me. I really appreciated your help! bidding is ending soon - 8 hours from now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Large-Long-Handle-Peacock-Tote-Bag-/260997149410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cc4a472e2#ht_3283wt_1139



Hi. This is Fake.  sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dreamscapexl

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry. (



Thank you for the reply. If it is okay to ask, how did you know that the tote was fake? (So I know what to spot for next time.) Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamscapexl said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply. If it is okay to ask, how did you know that the tote was fake? (So I know what to spot for next time.) Thanks!


Wrong tag font, leather doesn't look good too.  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dreamscapexl

rx4dsoul said:


> Wrong tag font, leather doesn't look good too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow, can't believe I didn't spot that, considering I already have a real one. I really couldn't tell the difference from the pics. Thank you!


----------



## nancdmd

hi!  what would be the correct codes for longchamp patch poney large lh? What should be written on back side of the flap (near the stitching)? sure hope somebody can help me.


----------



## teasebrat

pls authenticate this

ITEM:*SALE! Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Type M

*
SELLER: *katsky07*
ITEM NO: 150791520814
PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Short-Handle-Type-M-/150791520814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231be0022e


----------



## avj

Hi everyone! I`m new here, and I also have new pre-owned Longchamp Roseau =) I am wondering its authenticity though... Can someone tell something about this lovely Longchamp?

aijaa.com/008859973663


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi! The link doesnt seem to be right. 



teasebrat said:


> pls authenticate this
> 
> ITEM:*SALE! Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Type M
> 
> *
> SELLER: *katsky07*
> ITEM NO: 150791520814
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Short-Handle-Type-M-/150791520814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231be0022e


----------



## kokhuiqi

here's another!
black le pliage, medium with short handles.

imprints are very light, seller say bought from hongkong.

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> here's another!
> black le pliage, medium with short handles.
> 
> imprints are very light, seller say bought from hongkong.
> 
> Thanks!



Is this used? Do you really need to buy a used item? Because the hardware looks tarnished and the leather doesnt look good - the tag is authentic but the product code says its relatively new ( released at least in the past year ) so Im wondering about the discrepancies between the tag and other item details. 
I do advise you to purchase items from an authorized store or online from longchamp.com as the price difference isnt that great for one to risk buying an item that is way cheaper but without guaranty of authenticity. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Is this used? Do you really need to buy a used item? Because the hardware looks tarnished and the leather doesnt look good - the tag is authentic but the product code says its relatively new ( released at least in the past year ) so Im wondering about the discrepancies between the tag and other item details.
> I do advise you to purchase items from an authorized store or online from longchamp.com as the price difference isnt that great for one to risk buying an item that is way cheaper but without guaranty of authenticity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



its not mine. my friend's. i'm only posting on her behalf. becuase i took the photos for her, i find that the imprints are not very deep, so my worries for her. the seller whom sold her claims that its brand new unused from hongkong airport. i got my normally thru friends' whom fly to paris or europe, and they normally give me receipt. but for this, its for my friend. if its fake, i will get her to ask for a refund. 

so i assume its fake? LOL thanks (:


----------



## lucky_ducky

Hi, hope you could also authenticate this item:

ITEM: Le pliage Large Long handle in raisin
SELLER: everythinglongchamp
ITEM NO: n/a
PHOTOS/LINK: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply...005/Le_Pliage_LLH_in_Raisin_P5900_-_now_P5300


----------



## rx4dsoul

lucky_ducky said:
			
		

> Hi, hope you could also authenticate this item:
> 
> ITEM: Le pliage Large Long handle in raisin
> SELLER: everythinglongchamp
> ITEM NO: n/a
> PHOTOS/LINK: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/products/listing/10005/Le_Pliage_LLH_in_Raisin_P5900_-_now_P5300



Hi. This ia Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> its not mine. my friend's. i'm only posting on her behalf. becuase i took the photos for her, i find that the imprints are not very deep, so my worries for her. the seller whom sold her claims that its brand new unused from hongkong airport. i got my normally thru friends' whom fly to paris or europe, and they normally give me receipt. but for this, its for my friend. if its fake, i will get her to ask for a refund.
> 
> so i assume its fake? LOL thanks (:



What I do mean is that the tag is Real, but I can't be sure if that is equal to a Real item as well...taking into consideration those other points of the item that I mentioned. 
Maybe wait for another authenticator ( Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP ) to comment , see if they will approve this item as real or agree with me that while the tag looks good, the other details dont.
It's actually  more of your decision at this point. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> What I do mean is that the tag is Real, but I can't be sure if that is equal to a Real item as well...taking into consideration those other points of the item that I mentioned.
> Maybe wait for another authenticator ( Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP ) to comment , see if they will approve this item as real or agree with me that while the tag looks good, the other details dont.
> It's actually  more of your decision at this point. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Haha, i told my friend not to risk. so the seller is willing to do a full refund! but i do hope that its a real bag, so both the seller and buyer wouldnt be feeling so sad and awakard. LOL. thanks anyway. 
i just feel unsafe when i saw the imprints are not deep enough for both the logo and the writings behind the leather flap. moreover the button was tarnished, even thou seller claimed that its brand new, bought last year nov in hongkong airport.


----------



## orledanirt

Yes, I agree too. Tag is real but the other details don't. 




			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> What I do mean is that the tag is Real, but I can't be sure if that is equal to a Real item as well...taking into consideration those other points of the item that I mentioned.
> Maybe wait for another authenticator ( Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP ) to comment , see if they will approve this item as real or agree with me that while the tag looks good, the other details dont.
> It's actually  more of your decision at this point. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

Well, based from the photos that you submitted, it doesn't look like brand new to me. 

I have a le pliage medium/short handle bought in hong kong 3 years ago and honestly, mine looks more decent. 






			
				kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> its not mine. my friend's. i'm only posting on her behalf. becuase i took the photos for her, i find that the imprints are not very deep, so my worries for her. the seller whom sold her claims that its brand new unused from hongkong airport. i got my normally thru friends' whom fly to paris or europe, and they normally give me receipt. but for this, its for my friend. if its fake, i will get her to ask for a refund.
> 
> so i assume its fake? LOL thanks (:



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kokhuiqi

orledanirt said:


> Well, based from the photos that you submitted, it doesn't look like brand new to me.
> 
> I have a le pliage medium/short handle bought in hong kong 3 years ago and honestly, mine looks more decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




zomg. actually it doesnt looks new to me too, given the fact that the button has tarnished. LOL. nvm, im meeting the seller on my friend behalf. will check with her (:
thanks a heap for so much of these help!


----------



## teasebrat

pls authenticate this

ITEM:*SALE! Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Type M

*

SELLER: *katsky07*
ITEM NO: 150791520814
PHOTOS/LINK:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231be0022e


----------



## teasebrat

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3374710ae8

and this one.. tnx


----------



## lucky_ducky

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This ia Real.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you so much!


----------



## teasebrat

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261000275505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

pls authenticate..

http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=4.jpg

http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=3.jpg

http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=2.jpg

http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=1.jpg

s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=5.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls authenticate this
> 
> ITEM:SALE! Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Type M
> 
> 
> 
> SELLER: katsky07
> ITEM NO: 150791520814
> PHOTOS/LINK:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Short-Handle-Type-M-/150791520814?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231be0022e



This is Real! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261000275505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> pls authenticate..
> 
> http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=4.jpg
> 
> http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=3.jpg
> 
> http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=2.jpg
> 
> http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=1.jpg
> 
> s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o481/teasebrat01/?action=view&current=5.jpg



Please ask for a photo of the tag. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## teasebrat

rx4dsoul said:


> Please ask for a photo of the tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you so much.. here's the photo of the tag..


----------



## teasebrat

pls authenticate
item:
seller:thethriftden
site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3374710ae8


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:


> thank you so much.. here's the photo of the tag..



The Petrole is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls authenticate
> item:
> seller:thethriftden
> site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Type-M-/220996897512?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3374710ae8



Looks good. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## teasebrat

thank you so much..


----------



## freddieflu

Hi
New here, 

Can anyone authenticate these for me? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29069611...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5201wt_1219

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...dbags&var=&hash=item8268e13d24#ht_8548wt_1219

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Long...gs_Handbags&hash=item3f15db673c#ht_1326wt_986


----------



## rx4dsoul

freddieflu said:
			
		

> Hi
> New here,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these for me? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290696110787?var=590060989216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5201wt_1219
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp-Large-Tote-Bag-Le-Pliage-Brand-New-Tag-/261000168727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item8268e13d24#ht_8548wt_1219
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Longchamp-ladies-tote-shopping-large-handbag-/270949639996?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f15db673c#ht_1326wt_986



Welcome!
Pls try to limit to one item per post for easier referencing.
You need to post photos for each particular item you need checked
- leather close-ups and photos of the leather stamps
- metal pull
- inner tag
- whole bag
Thanks!

Ps: the third item is Fake.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## freddieflu

Thanks  will keep that in mind for next time! So the first two should be ok?


----------



## rx4dsoul

freddieflu said:
			
		

> Thanks  will keep that in mind for next time! So the first two should be ok?



No. Need additional photos  pls see my post above ...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Islandattic

The metal logo looks authentic. Longchamp is a much less known French bag, and I would think much lower rate of fraud or replication.  I bought one in Nordstrom in the late 80's and the leather was very smooth like your black, but mine was camel.


----------



## freddieflu

Hi, can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rx4dsoul

freddieflu said:
			
		

> Hi, can you please authenticate this for me? Thanks a bunch!



Hi! This is Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hollidayx3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-New-LO...main_0&var=&hash=item2a1c340b79#ht_1434wt_967

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Beautif...main_0&var=&hash=item43aeedb611#ht_1869wt_735

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hollidayx3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-New-LO...main_0&var=&hash=item2a1c340b79#ht_1434wt_967
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Beautif...main_0&var=&hash=item43aeedb611#ht_1869wt_735
> 
> thanks!



These are all Fakes.


----------



## hellotherehi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260998015841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Can anybody help me authenticate this? At first I thought It was real but I need more opinions. Thanks


----------



## lauren_emily

Can someone please authenticate this for me?! I bought it a few months ago on eBay, and am curious to know whether it's a fake...

Also - the inside tag says that it was made in France

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_613wt_1218


----------



## rx4dsoul

lauren_emily said:
			
		

> Can someone please authenticate this for me?! I bought it a few months ago on eBay, and am curious to know whether it's a fake...
> 
> Also - the inside tag says that it was made in France
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190625178670&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_613wt_1218



Need to see photo of said tag, zipper pull and close-up of the leather and its stamps.  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## teasebrat

pls authenticate

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19cfe4d0bb


----------



## babybea

i am going to buy my first longchamp, i know i should have get it from the official stores but i thought this one is really a deal.. however, could any of you Longchamp 'Guru' help me to authenticate this baby? it's made in tunisia, it is what worries me the most..
Many Thankss!!! X

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72907a63


----------



## babybea

it is hard to be a newbie in longchamp, not like with kate spade, everyone seems to be helpful *waiting*


----------



## rx4dsoul

babybea said:
			
		

> it is hard to be a newbie in longchamp, not like with kate spade, everyone seems to be helpful *waiting*



Hi! If you notice the times on the posts for requests and responses , you'll see we are pretty quick with replies. 
CHLONGCHAMP and Ballet_Russe usually do the authentication for leather goods ( I help with the pliages ) that's why I didnt respond to your post initially. They have more busy schedules than I do and helping with authentication is not their full time job.

However, for what it's worth, I think this item is authentic. You might want a 2nd opinion from more experienced members such as CH and Ballet though . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls authenticate
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-CABAS-OPEN-TOTE-BAG-/110862061755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19cfe4d0bb



Authentic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## teasebrat

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanx


----------



## drageamon

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item33748b0b36

Hey lovely ladies, any advice on this vintage? Thanks
Kelly


----------



## teasebrat

pla authenticate http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHA...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20c47c0a7b

tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:


> pla authenticate http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHA...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20c47c0a7b
> 
> tnx



This is Fake.


----------



## sweetJ

hi. i'm new here. can you please help me authenticate this:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-CHOCO-/280865405282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4164e1f962
thanks..


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetJ said:


> hi. i'm new here. can you please help me authenticate this:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-CHOCO-/280865405282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4164e1f962
> thanks..



Welcome!
This is Fake, unfortunately. Wrong tag font and substandard leather. Sorry


----------



## babybea

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! If you notice the times on the posts for requests and responses , you'll see we are pretty quick with replies.
> CHLONGCHAMP and Ballet_Russe usually do the authentication for leather goods ( I help with the pliages ) that's why I didnt respond to your post initially. They have more busy schedules than I do and helping with authentication is not their full time job.
> 
> However, for what it's worth, I think this item is authentic. You might want a 2nd opinion from more experienced members such as CH and Ballet though .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



hi! sorry if i somehow offend anyone with my previous posting, it's just that it's a beauty on e-bay and i never had wanted a longchamp as much as i want this one. i was too scared someone else will get it i want to bin it like as soon as possible. i wasn't thinking clear when i posted it, sorry to moderators and fellow tpfers... but am glad i finally buy it, thanks to all of you LC 'Guru' again, i do apologize for any inconveniences... and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## sweetJ

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> This is Fake, unfortunately. Wrong tag font and substandard leather. Sorry



disappointing. thanks for the help.


----------



## sweetJ

how about these bags? thank you! 

Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote Long Handle
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUMMER-SALE-...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d26a9d

Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d268cf


----------



## orledanirt

Looks good to me. Let's wait for the others 




			
				sweetJ said:
			
		

> how about these bags? thank you!
> 
> Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote Long Handle
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUMMER-SALE-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Medium-Tote-Long-Handle-/170822625949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d26a9d
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Long-Handle-/170822625487?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d268cf



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

Is there any other colors for the Autour D'Ha Long aside from Paper & Chocolate? 

A friend of mine kept on insisting that there are others colors. Do you guys know anything about this?

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## orledanirt

Is there any other colors for the Autour D'Ha Long aside from Paper & Chocolate?

A friend of mine kept on insisting that there are other colors. Do you guys know anything about this?

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## 007gucciauth

Dear Expert:
Help !!!  Please authenticaty the Gucci handbag I bought from eBay on April.12,2012.
I don't know how to make a URL, So i use photos attached. Sorry, Pardon my 
ignorance.
007gucciauth


----------



## 007gucciauth




----------



## drageamon

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150796369406&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:3160

I got too over excited and bid on this without checking first, have I been duped?

Thanks girls.


----------



## rx4dsoul

drageamon said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150796369406&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:3160
> 
> I got too over excited and bid on this without checking first, have I been duped?
> 
> Thanks girls.



Can wr have a pic of the inside tag? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetJ said:
			
		

> how about these bags? thank you!
> 
> Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote Long Handle
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUMMER-SALE-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Medium-Tote-Long-Handle-/170822625949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d26a9d
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Long-Handle-/170822625487?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c5d268cf



These are both authentic. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sweetJ

orledanirt said:


> Looks good to me. Let's wait for the others
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





rx4dsoul said:


> These are both authentic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thanks.. thanks..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real 




babybea said:


> i am going to buy my first longchamp, i know i should have get it from the official stores but i thought this one is really a deal.. however, could any of you Longchamp 'Guru' help me to authenticate this baby? it's made in tunisia, it is what worries me the most..
> Many Thankss!!! X
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...307?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72907a63


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is also real. 




drageamon said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item33748b0b36
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, any advice on this vintage? Thanks
> Kelly


----------



## drageamon

CH<3Longchamp said:


> This is also real.



Thanks - I missed the end of the auction 

Thanks for your time though everyone


----------



## drageamon

rx4dsoul said:


> These are both authentic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks - I will receive it tomorrow and post pics. I hope I haven't made a boo boo. I am usually quite vigilant. I didn't think it would bid so high. Anyway fingers crossed and if not we live and learn in this world.

Thanks


----------



## drageamon

rx4dsoul said:


> Can wr have a pic of the inside tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sorry - wrong quote above, I meant this one


----------



## rx4dsoul

drageamon said:


> Sorry - wrong quote above, I meant this one



That's okay...we'll see the tag when the item arrives, and please include a better photo of the horse and rider applique/emboss on the front.


----------



## MustardYellow

Hi longchamp gurus!

First time to have pliage, and i got it from a trusted friend. After weeks of using, i noticed that the handles are still stiff and so is the flap. There's also something wrong with the stitches in the leather handle, it seem inconsistent to me. Plus the color of the leather is much lighter than the usual. Please help me find out if mine is authentic before i confront my friend. 

Thank you in advance! Cheers!


----------



## MustardYellow

How can i post the pictures? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## MustardYellow

MustardYellow said:


> How can i post the pictures? Please help! Thanks!



Here are the photos of my pliage.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MustardYellow said:


> Here are the photos of my pliage.



Hi...this is a Fake pliage.
the leather looks substandard and the tag is wrong. Sorry.


----------



## MustardYellow

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...this is a Fake pliage.
> the leather looks substandard and the tag is wrong. Sorry.



thank you so much for taking time to read my query. now this broke my heart!


----------



## darleneeunice

I bought a preloved Longchamp yesterday. I've been looking for a Medium Old Rose Short Handle for so long and when I saw this I just had to buy it!  Can you please authenticate this for me? 

There's no tag inside the bag. Apparently it's made in France as embossed. The zipper is not YKK, but it has the letter "I" on both sides. I also noticed a series of letters near the leather flap.

Please help as this is my first LC bag. Crossing my fingers that this one's authentic! 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/26909909@N07/sets/72157629487245182/


----------



## rx4dsoul

darleneeunice said:


> I bought a preloved Longchamp yesterday. I've been looking for a Medium Old Rose Short Handle for so long and when I saw this I just had to buy it!  Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> There's no tag inside the bag. Apparently it's made in France as embossed. The zipper is not YKK, but it has the letter "I" on both sides. I also noticed a series of letters near the leather flap.
> 
> Please help as this is my first LC bag. Crossing my fingers that this one's authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26909909@N07/sets/72157629487245182/



Hi! This is Real.


----------



## darleneeunice

Wow.  I wasn't expecting for a quick response. Thank you so much Rx4dsoul!  What a relief..I bought a real one..Yay!


----------



## rx4dsoul

darleneeunice said:
			
		

> Wow.  I wasn't expecting for a quick response. Thank you so much Rx4dsoul!  What a relief..I bought a real one..Yay!



Welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## babybea

darleneeunice said:


> I bought a preloved Longchamp yesterday. I've been looking for a Medium Old Rose Short Handle for so long and when I saw this I just had to buy it!  Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> There's no tag inside the bag. Apparently it's made in France as embossed. The zipper is not YKK, but it has the letter "I" on both sides. I also noticed a series of letters near the leather flap.
> 
> Please help as this is my first LC bag. Crossing my fingers that this one's authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26909909@N07/sets/72157629487245182/




cant help not to look at your baby, it's beautiful. i notice the leather flap is also something. congratulations for hv bought an auhentic one, and thanks for the detail pics, they would surely help me if i decided to get my first le pliage!


----------



## babybea

CH<3Longchamp said:


> This is real



Thanks sooo much!!! i bought it already!!!


----------



## drageamon

rx4dsoul said:


> Can wr have a pic of the inside tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Hi, here are the pics. Fingers crossed I wasnt stupid. I am inclined to think I have been lucky 

There is YKK on the zipper - not sure if you can see it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

drageamon said:
			
		

> Hi, here are the pics. Fingers crossed I wasnt stupid. I am inclined to think I have been lucky
> 
> There is YKK on the zipper - not sure if you can see it?



You got lucky, it's Real! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## drageamon

rx4dsoul said:


> You got lucky, it's Real!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Yippeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Phew.....

Thanks girls


----------



## bellytabs

Hi there, newbie here.. bought my first LC bag from a friend.. Please authenticate.. 
thanks..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/77420564@N02/7095282321/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellytabs said:


> Hi there, newbie here.. bought my first LC bag from a friend.. Please authenticate..
> thanks..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/77420564@N02/7095282321/



Welcome! Please make sure your link works so we can help you. Thanks!
(link you posted needs a subscription to open)


----------



## bellytabs

Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for replying at once.. here's the new link.. hope you can open it now.. thanks.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/77420564@N02/sets/72157629493298066/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellytabs said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul, thank you for replying at once.. here's the new link.. hope you can open it now.. thanks..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/77420564@N02/sets/72157629493298066/



Yes I can open the link now, unfortunately , the leather doesn't look good and the tag is wrong, so this is Fake. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bellytabs

so sad that my first LC is fake.. =( 
anyway, thanks rx4dsoul.. =)


----------



## fcm_6980

hi expert...can u plz help to check ths bag..is this LC authentic?..thanks in advance.


----------



## darleneeunice

babybea said:


> cant help not to look at your baby, it's beautiful. i notice the leather flap is also something. congratulations for hv bought an auhentic one, and thanks for the detail pics, they would surely help me if i decided to get my first le pliage!



Hi Babybea..thank you..I guess I got lucky.  Glad I was of help.. Good luck on your quest to find an authentic le pliage!


----------



## bayhml

Hi. Could you help me check if this LC is authentic? I bought it from another seller claiming that this is authentic and from Hong Kong. From what I know, a large size LC Bag is 31 inches. However, my bag measures 46 inches(zip to zip). Thanks. 

http://www.4shared.com/photo/JAfyRBNM/P1060533.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jeoO5zlk/P1060535.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/1VwGeC5S/P1060536.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/00ypOm11/P1060537.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

bayhml said:
			
		

> Hi. Could you help me check if this LC is authentic? I bought it from another seller claiming that this is authentic and from Hong Kong. From what I know, a large size LC Bag is 31 inches. However, my bag measures 46 inches(zip to zip). Thanks.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/JAfyRBNM/P1060533.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/je5zlk/P1060535.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/1VwGeC5S/P1060536.html
> http://www.4shared.com/photo/00ypOm11/P1060537.html



Hi! Your links don't work/open.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fcm_6980

hi rx4dsoul, can u plz help to check this bag. this is my 1st LC i want to buy. i don't want to buy the fake one. this bag in navy colour. tha last picture she said it's picture from her stock in black colour.


----------



## bayhml

Hi. Could you help me check if this LC is authentic? I bought it from another seller claiming that this is authentic and from Hong Kong. From what I know, a large size LC Bag is 31 inches. However, my bag measures 46 inches(zip to zip). Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

fcm_6980 said:
			
		

> hi rx4dsoul, can u plz help to check this bag. this is my 1st LC i want to buy. i don't want to buy the fake one. this bag in navy colour. tha last picture she said it's picture from her stock in black colour.



Hi! The tag shown belongs to an authentic Navy  med Long handled tote...if this is the actual tag on your item then it is Real. 
I do say tag only because there is only one shot of the leather and i would like to see more of that, probably some more close-ups of the marks on the leather...but if the seller can assure you that that is the actual tag, then you should be fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Banana123

Hi! Can you help me identify which are real tags inside the Longchamp Le Pliage? Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Banana123 said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you help me identify which are real tags inside the Longchamp Le Pliage? Thanks



Hi! Im sorry but we actually dont discuss that anymore  on the authentication thread. However, Backreading a bit and browsing through other LC threads on tPF might help though. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fcm_6980

thanks rx4dsoul, it's a bit relief to hear from the tag it's real...here's more picture for the flap pattern. really hope its authentic.  

http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01101.jpg
http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01102.jpg
http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01100.jpg
http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01098.jpg
http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01104.jpg
http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/cik_deela/DSC01106.jpg


----------



## fcm_6980




----------



## rx4dsoul

fcm_6980 said:


>



These photos are kind of small but like I said, as long as the seller assures you that that is the actual item tag, then it should be Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bayhml said:


> Hi. Could you help me check if this LC is authentic? I bought it from another seller claiming that this is authentic and from Hong Kong. From what I know, a large size LC Bag is 31 inches. However, my bag measures 46 inches(zip to zip). Thanks.



This is a Fake Arbre, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## organizeitall

It's on eBay and I had the seller post all the required photos......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200739575823&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## rx4dsoul

organizeitall said:
			
		

> It's on eBay and I had the seller post all the required photos......
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200739575823&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi! This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bayhml

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake Arbre, unfortunately. Sorry.


Hi. Thanks. Can you kindly advise what's wrong with this Arbe?This is the second longchamp
that I've bought. The first one was bought with impulse and it turn out to be a fake as well.
Really disappointed


----------



## rx4dsoul

bayhml said:
			
		

> Hi. Thanks. Can you kindly advise what's wrong with this Arbe?This is the second longchamp
> that I've bought. The first one was bought with impulse and it turn out to be a fake as well.
> Really disappointed



Substandard leather, birds look "off", wrong tag fonts. 
LC products have a standard price point, even on sale prices dont stray that far. A big clue to a Fake is a cheap price tag - not all the time true but certainly a red flag. Dont rely on 100% ebay feedbacks - talk to your seller , ask for plenty of pictures, authenticate pre-purchase, better yet, start your collection with an authorized store purchase before branching to resell retail . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ami kio

Can someone help authenticate these for me please?

*Item*: Longchamp Limited Edition Shopping Tote Handbag 100% Authentic Mint
*Seller*: chic_nomad
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a737d869c#ht_557wt_1139

*Item*: New Longchamp Limited Ed. Great Wall of China Shopping Tote Handbag 100% Authent
*Seller*: chic_nomad
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a737b8ca8#ht_523wt_1139
I'm confused about this one because the color combination isn't one that I've seen before.

*Item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Limited Ed. floral petals Tote Bag Green New Large
*Seller*: elismcnit23 
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...H_Handbags&hash=item1c263553f2#ht_2642wt_1139

TIA!


----------



## bayhml

rx4dsoul said:


> Substandard leather, birds look "off", wrong tag fonts.
> LC products have a standard price point, even on sale prices dont stray that far. A big clue to a Fake is a cheap price tag - not all the time true but certainly a red flag. Dont rely on 100% ebay feedbacks - talk to your seller , ask for plenty of pictures, authenticate pre-purchase, better yet, start your collection with an authorized store purchase before branching to resell retail .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thanks again for your help. Really appreciate it.  Ive learnt something new.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ami kio said:


> Can someone help authenticate these for me please?
> 
> *Item*: Longchamp Limited Edition Shopping Tote Handbag 100% Authentic Mint
> *Seller*: chic_nomad
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a737d869c#ht_557wt_1139
> FAKE! Substandard leather, wrong tag font and sloppy stitches.
> 
> *Item*: New Longchamp Limited Ed. Great Wall of China Shopping Tote Handbag 100% Authent
> *Seller*: chic_nomad
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a737b8ca8#ht_523wt_1139
> I'm confused about this one because the color combination isn't one that I've seen before.
> Also FAKE....
> 
> *Item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Limited Ed. floral petals Tote Bag Green New Large
> *Seller*: elismcnit23
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...H_Handbags&hash=item1c263553f2#ht_2642wt_1139
> FAKE as well.
> 
> TIA!



Please see comments in RED.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bayhml said:


> Thanks again for your help. Really appreciate it.  Ive learnt something new.



Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## teasebrat

pls auth?
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a1c92f3c9
tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls auth?
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LONGCHAMP-BAG-METAL-LARGE-LH-BLACK-NOIR-LAYAWAY-FREE-SHIP-/180868019145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a1c92f3c9
> tnx



Hi! This is Real. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Hi authenticators - can you please let me know if this is authentic? The Planetes I've seen in store are quite stiff and smooth - this one looks quite crumpled, but perhaps this is due to it being stored folded?

Item: Longchamp PLANETE BLACK Medium DOUBLE Shoulder bag duffel retail 155$ AUTHENT
Seller: fifajuicy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d78e327 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ferdi_the_yak said:
			
		

> Hi authenticators - can you please let me know if this is authentic? The Planetes I've seen in store are quite stiff and smooth - this one looks quite crumpled, but perhaps this is due to it being stored folded?
> 
> Item: Longchamp PLANETE BLACK Medium DOUBLE Shoulder bag duffel retail 155$ AUTHENT
> Seller: fifajuicy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-PLANETE-Black-Large-DOUBLE-Shoulder-bag-duffel-Tote-175-AUTHENT-/130685657895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6d78e327
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Item looks off to me...please ask for a close-up photo of the plastic tag inside 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## janaloy

Hi,


Please help authenticate these link me please?
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...H_Handbags&hash=item19d0438590#ht_2595wt_1017

Thank you


----------



## ami kio

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see comments in RED.



Thank you very much!  I will have to go study the pictures some more to see what you see.


----------



## rx4dsoul

janaloy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate these link me please?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longchamp-Limited-Ed-Victoire-Horse-Shopping-Tote-Brand-New-Size-Large-Black-/110868268432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d0438590#ht_2595wt_1017
> 
> Thank you



Hi! This is a Fake Victoire. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi rx4dsoulchicken

Just bought this bag over at bagshop.com and had it shipped to my country. Just want to have a peace of mind that I bought an Authentic Cabas tote 

heres a picture of the tag inside the bag

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/longchamp tag.jpg

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

jacquesjax said:


> Hi rx4dsoulchicken
> 
> Just bought this bag over at bagshop.com and had it shipped to my country. Just want to have a peace of mind that I bought an Authentic Cabas tote
> 
> heres a picture of the tag inside the bag
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/longchamp tag.jpg
> 
> TIA



The tag is Real.
I do say "tag" only because other item views necessary for more thorough product authentication are not included in the post, but if it's just the tag you are concerned about, then yes, the tag is Authentic.


----------



## jacquesjax

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is Real.
> I do say "tag" only because other item views necessary for more thorough product authentication are not included in the post, but if it's just the tag you are concerned about, then yes, the tag is Authentic.


Thanks rx4dsoul

here are other pics of the tote bag, if you can still help me authenticate it.

TIA

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/IMG_1047.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/IMG_1048.jpg


----------



## moscow101

Hello! 

Please help authenticate this. Please also indicate why (if real or fake). Thank you so much! *nervous*

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2VoDOWOzXbQ/T5gX49H7zZI/AAAAAAAAKaM/Bp4i_xcbaXI/s720/IMG_3422.JPG

http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-uT-bkMQ-19k/T5gYFy9KReI/AAAAAAAAKaU/QD1uRWS8ejM/s720/IMG_3425.JPG

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--sYJIk4NXEg/T5gYKsPmqMI/AAAAAAAAKac/FmBghodPHB8/s720/IMG_3427.JPG

http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UIwGIoARIcU/T5gYQs9nbsI/AAAAAAAAKak/ILGmMduKw-k/s720/IMG_3429.JPG

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-jgx4jl3UTd8/T5gYbLcTjeI/AAAAAAAAKas/GbuqzI6GahQ/s720/IMG_3431.JPG


http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-t0pozoz6ADc/T5gYgfekxrI/AAAAAAAAKa0/gHEq3UAuayk/s720/IMG_3435.JPG

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HlmtSi99jOE/T5gYlJ0EuII/AAAAAAAAKa8/CnoHE-QYMrk/s720/IMG_3445.JPG


----------



## rx4dsoul

jacquesjax said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul
> 
> here are other pics of the tote bag, if you can still help me authenticate it.
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/IMG_1047.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1477190/IMG_1048.jpg



Leather looks good.


----------



## jacquesjax

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks good.



Thank you! Now i can sleep soundly tonight


----------



## moscow101

Hello rx4dsoul!

Hope you can help me with the photos below.

Thank you so much!




moscow101 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help authenticate this. Please also indicate why (if real or fake). Thank you so much! *nervous*
> 
> http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2VoDOWOzXbQ/T5gX49H7zZI/AAAAAAAAKaM/Bp4i_xcbaXI/s720/IMG_3422.JPG
> 
> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-uT-bkMQ-19k/T5gYFy9KReI/AAAAAAAAKaU/QD1uRWS8ejM/s720/IMG_3425.JPG
> 
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--sYJIk4NXEg/T5gYKsPmqMI/AAAAAAAAKac/FmBghodPHB8/s720/IMG_3427.JPG
> 
> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UIwGIoARIcU/T5gYQs9nbsI/AAAAAAAAKak/ILGmMduKw-k/s720/IMG_3429.JPG
> 
> http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-jgx4jl3UTd8/T5gYbLcTjeI/AAAAAAAAKas/GbuqzI6GahQ/s720/IMG_3431.JPG
> 
> 
> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-t0pozoz6ADc/T5gYgfekxrI/AAAAAAAAKa0/gHEq3UAuayk/s720/IMG_3435.JPG
> 
> http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HlmtSi99jOE/T5gYlJ0EuII/AAAAAAAAKa8/CnoHE-QYMrk/s720/IMG_3445.JPG


----------



## teasebrat

bought my longchamp online.. pls auth..


----------



## rx4dsoul

moscow101 said:


> Hello rx4dsoul!
> 
> Hope you can help me with the photos below.
> 
> Thank you so much!



I'm sorry but this is Fake...the tag has wrong codes. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:


> bought my longchamp online.. pls auth..
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-55-31.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-56-20.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-56-36.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-58-52.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-58-30.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-57-21.jpg
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=C360_2012-04-26-10-57-04.jpg



Hi! Your links wont open


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

rx4dsoul said:


> Item looks off to me...please ask for a close-up photo of the plastic tag inside
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you *rx4dsoul* for your help!

I'm glad I wasn't just imagining things when I thought it looked a bit off! The seller might be legit, but the fact that you also think it looks a bit iffy means I'll stay clear.

I think I'll just suck it up and buy full price at the boutique.

Thanks again!


----------



## teasebrat

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Your links wont open


  posted the pics already.. tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:


> posted the pics already.. tnx



The Petrole is Authentic. Gorgeous too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Thank you *rx4dsoul* for your help!
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't just imagining things when I thought it looked a bit off! The seller might be legit, but the fact that you also think it looks a bit iffy means I'll stay clear.
> 
> I think I'll just suck it up and buy full price at the boutique.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes, the leather imprints look grainy and poorly executed, the dimensions and the hardware look off. sorry.


----------



## teasebrat

rx4dsoul said:


> The Petrole is Authentic. Gorgeous too.


  thank you, thank you so much..


----------



## cutestream

I bought longchamp Le Pliage Navy from this ebay seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3a7344df76

Please authenticate this bag
More pictures:
lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KDDhvQaJ1zg/T5jXzRDu9SI/AAAAAAAACEs/OnDb21-ricY/s800/IMG_2318.JPG
lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iHZRZCwioyU/T5jZULJ837I/AAAAAAAACDc/JQxnEc1UvxE/s800/IMG_2320.JPG

lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9CX7WkH57iY/T5jaM2k5ZZI/AAAAAAAACEU/n4g3-AMikq0/s800/IMG_2322.JPG






lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kV0ssIdANQE/T5ja2Ds6x6I/AAAAAAAACEw/d7C5iglPZdw/s800/IMG_2321.JPG

Thank you so much


----------



## cutestream

OOPS, something is wrong with the pictures.
The bag is Le Pliage Navy, seller is
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3a7344df76

pictures are here:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KDDhvQaJ1zg/T5jXzRDu9SI/AAAAAAAACEs/OnDb21-ricY/s800/IMG_2318.JPG
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iHZRZCwioyU/T5jZULJ837I/AAAAAAAACDc/JQxnEc1UvxE/s800/IMG_2320.JPG

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9CX7WkH57iY/T5jaM2k5ZZI/AAAAAAAACEU/n4g3-AMikq0/s800/IMG_2322.JPG
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kV0ssIdANQE/T5ja2Ds6x6I/AAAAAAAACEw/d7C5iglPZdw/s800/IMG_2321.JPG

I got it today. Hope somebody could help me to authenticate this bag ASAP, so that I have time to return it if it is a fake.
Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

cutestream said:
			
		

> OOPS, something is wrong with the pictures.
> The bag is Le Pliage Navy, seller is
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Large-Tote-Bag-Le-Pliage-Brand-New-with-Tag-/251041996662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3a7344df76
> 
> pictures are here:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KDDhvQaJ1zg/T5jXzRDu9SI/AAAAAAAACEs/OnDb21-ricY/s800/IMG_2318.JPG
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iHZRZCwioyU/T5jZULJ837I/AAAAAAAACDc/JQxnEc1UvxE/s800/IMG_2320.JPG
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9CX7WkH57iY/T5jaM2k5ZZI/AAAAAAAACEU/n4g3-AMikq0/s800/IMG_2322.JPG
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kV0ssIdANQE/T5ja2Ds6x6I/AAAAAAAACEw/d7C5iglPZdw/s800/IMG_2321.JPG
> 
> I got it today. Hope somebody could help me to authenticate this bag ASAP, so that I have time to return it if it is a fake.
> Thanks



I'm sorry but this is Fake...aside from the substandard leather, the tag has wrong fonts. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## stonie

Hello! Can someone please help authenticate these Longchamps for me? Thanks for all your help!

Item: Brand New with Tag Longchamp Le Pliage Tote bag Women hangbag Slate Olive Green
Listing Number: 270931730075
Seller: effiewilkinson
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270931730075...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5176wt_1398

Item: Authentic LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Shopping DEPOSE Hand Bag
Listing Number: 160779861126
Seller: red.runway
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160779861126...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1288wt_1398

Item: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Black 'M - Shopping' Long Handle Style Bag Tote
Listing Number: 221009253228
Seller: fashion-gangsta
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221009253228...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2882wt_1398

I'm on the hunt for a Le Pliage. Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

stonie said:


> Hello! Can someone please help authenticate these Longchamps for me? Thanks for all your help!
> 
> Item: Brand New with Tag Longchamp Le Pliage Tote bag Women hangbag Slate Olive Green
> Listing Number: 270931730075
> Seller: effiewilkinson
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270931730075...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5176wt_1398
> This looks Fake, basing on the leather and hardware that looks substandard. Please ask for the item's tag.
> 
> Item: Authentic LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Shopping DEPOSE Hand Bag
> Listing Number: 160779861126
> Seller: red.runway
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160779861126...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1288wt_1398
> These are both Authentic.
> 
> Item: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Black 'M - Shopping' Long Handle Style Bag Tote
> Listing Number: 221009253228
> Seller: fashion-gangsta
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221009253228...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2882wt_1398
> I believe the listed pliages are Fake items.
> The Grey pliage with its wrong tag fonts is definitely Fake...of course the leather, hardware and material look off as well.
> The item that your link opens to - the Black large shopper has an authentic tag, but that is the only Real thing about it... because like above item, the materials look substandard. And curiously, the seller is also using this same tag for a listing of a Navy pliage. So it is highly likely that these are Fakes as well.



Please see above comments in Red.


----------



## stonie

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Please see above comments in Red.



Thanks!


----------



## bibilula

Can someone please authenticate this DARSHAN YELLOW from an ebay seller? Thanks. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31039434...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3488wt_932


----------



## rx4dsoul

bibilula said:
			
		

> Can someone please authenticate this DARSHAN YELLOW from an ebay seller? Thanks. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310394349462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3488wt_932



Please ask for a photo of the plastic tag inside. Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## teasebrat

pls auth.. tnx

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41652569d9


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls auth.. tnx
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-PAPER-/280869824985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41652569d9



This is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mintrified

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FASHION-LONGCHAMP-ARBRE-DE-VIE-M-L-NYLON-TOTEBAG-BLACK-/261007745877

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120900655285

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mintrified said:
			
		

> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FASHION-LONGCHAMP-ARBRE-DE-VIE-M-L-NYLON-TOTEBAG-BLACK-/261007745877
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120900655285
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Both are Fake. Fake leather on both bags, no purple Arbre issued , and the tag is Fake on the 2nd one.
Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mintrified

rx4dsoul said:


> Both are Fake. Fake leather on both bags, no purple Arbre issued , and the tag is Fake on the 2nd one.
> Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks rx4dsoul! phew good thing I can still retract the bid for the 2nd one. 

One last one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25104689267...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1215

Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mintrified said:
			
		

> Thanks rx4dsoul! phew good thing I can still retract the bid for the 2nd one.
> 
> One last one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251046892672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1215
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm sorry but this also looks Fake. You might want to ask for a photo of the tag for confirmation. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. I'm a newbie here. I'd like to ask your expertise in authenticating this Longchamp. Thank you. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4165064f14


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kittie_Cat said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie here. I'd like to ask your expertise in authenticating this Longchamp. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4165064f14



I don't see any red flags, it looks good to me ( I know the tag is Authentic )
..better wait for a senior member if you want to be certain. *CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe*


----------



## Kittie_Cat

rx4dsoul said:


> I don't see any red flags, it looks good to me ( I know the tag is Authentic )
> ..better wait for a senior member if you want to be certain. *CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe*


 
Thank you so much for your help. I'll also look forward to the opinion of the other members here. This forum is indeed a great help.


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi, it's me again. I attached additional pictures for further scrutiny. Is it really authentic? Thank you so much.


----------



## BeatriceP

Could you please help me with this vintage wallet?
Thank you!


----------



## BagistaBaby

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls auth.. tnx
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-PAPER-/280869824985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41652569d9



That seller's ID has come out in forum before as some of her items were fakes.

For this autour i think its fake basing on the tag fonts. Just my 2 cents 

lets wait for rx4dsoul or ch


----------



## siworae

I purchased this Longchamp le pliage large tote (taupe) from a reputable retailer.  However, when I compared it to my other le pliage tote I got from Nordstrom, this one feels a little different (the leather, and the inside lining).  I hope they didn't send me one that was previously returned!  These are my own photos, hence the watermark to deter people from stealing pics.  If these are inadequate, I can take some more photos.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

siworae said:


> I purchased this Longchamp le pliage large tote (taupe) from a reputable retailer.  However, when I compared it to my other le pliage tote I got from Nordstrom, this one feels a little different (the leather, and the inside lining).  I hope they didn't send me one that was previously returned!  These are my own photos, hence the watermark to deter people from stealing pics.  If these are inadequate, I can take some more photos.  Thank you in advance!


No red flags so far...can we get a good photo of the of the zipper material (preferably underneath - Id like to see the stitches which keep the zipper in place too) ?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Any help is appreciated! Personally, I feel like the white tag is a little off (the way it's unevenly cut?)

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

ThisVNchick said:
			
		

> Any help is appreciated! Personally, I feel like the white tag is a little off (the way it's unevenly cut?)
> 
> Thanks



The leather doesnt look good as well...this is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hftw

Thanks! Seller actually insulted me on several cases before refunding me my payment. So uncalled for. What's sad is that upon leaving a neutral feedback (tho she deserved worse), seller opened an unpaid item case on ebay and now, not only do I have an unpaid item record against me, the neutral feedback I left got deleted. Way to go eBay! Protecting the sellers instead of the buyers. Sigh...



rx4dsoul said:


> Yes I agree that this is Fake...those tag fonts are not authentic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

hftw said:
			
		

> Thanks! Seller actually insulted me on several cases before refunding me my payment. So uncalled for. What's sad is that upon leaving a neutral feedback (tho she deserved worse), seller opened an unpaid item case on ebay and now, not only do I have an unpaid item record against me, the neutral feedback I left got deleted. Way to go eBay! Protecting the sellers instead of the buyers. Sigh...



Im Sorry that is very unfortunate. At least you got your money back, and a precious lesson under your wing now.  good luck next time!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## greta917

Hi can you please authenticate this?
Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

greta917 said:
			
		

> Hi can you please authenticate this?
> Thank you so much.



Hi! This is Fake... leather is imitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longchampvic

What should the correct tag fonts or tags be for longchamp Victorie black medium with long handles..?


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampvic said:


> What should the correct tag fonts or tags be for longchamp Victorie black medium with long handles..?



It is the same as OTHER REAL Longchamp pliage/planetes/nylon totes. Please backread, there is actually plenty of information to be found on this thread if one takes the time. You might want to take a look at the items that have been determined as authentic. We no longer do more in-depth discussions to avoid counterfeiters from getting better at their trade. 

Please bear in mind that The tag is an easy way to pick out a Fake - but not the only basis/bases...so we encourage everyone asking for assistance to post other necessary elements. 

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## longchampvic

Do you have an email where I can send u some pictures to check coz I cannot seem to post images here....?
Thanks!


----------



## longchampvic

Possible to advise me if my purchase is authentic? Thanks!




Here are some more pictures.
Item: longchamp victorie long handles, medium size.
Bought from: eBay seller: Blackburnjeremy212012





Thanks alot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampvic said:
			
		

> Possible to advise me if my purchase is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Here are some more pictures.
> Item: longchamp victorie long handles, medium size.
> Bought from: eBay seller: Blackburnjeremy212012
> 
> Thanks alot!



I see some red flags...if you could post a better photo of the tag (not sideways) thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longchampvic

U mean in this direction?
Pls let me know if u need other views yah.
I'm worried that this eBay seller sold me a fake pcs. It's bad coz he stated authentic and my husband bought it for me .. 
Thanks for your prompt advises!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I see some red flags...if you could post a better photo of the tag (not sideways) thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



For Victoire : a clear frontal view of the horse and rider emboss, tag, leather imprints and zipper head and metal pull.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampvic said:
			
		

> U mean in this direction?
> Pls let me know if u need other views yah.
> I'm worried that this eBay seller sold me a fake pcs. It's bad coz he stated authentic and my husband bought it for me ..
> Thanks for your prompt advises!



This will do. 
Yes I believe this is Fake. Sorry. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longchampvic

Thanks for your advises yah. Appreciate them!


----------



## longchampvic

Btw, from which area did u tell that it's fake?
Coz I'm going to write to the seller!
Thanks my dear


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampvic said:
			
		

> Btw, from which area did u tell that it's fake?
> Coz I'm going to write to the seller!
> Thanks my dear



Tag has wrong fonts and letter/number arrangement (sorry I cant be more specific), the horse and rider emboss looks off and one-dimensional, the "P" on the leather imprint LONGCHAMP is smaller than the other letters. 

Good luck on your refund. 
(ps : being polite to the seller despite the irritation you must be feeling always helps)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## longchampvic

Thanks for pointing out yah.
Yes, it's really bad to meet seller that sells fake items. And still insist their items are authentic! 
Take care


----------



## bibilula

sorry but that looks fake.  the tag (code) is wrong. the horse looks a bit different (front legs bigger, hind legs thinner). leather and imprint looks suspicious.


----------



## loz1986

Can someone please authenticate this bag? its meant to be navy blue but when i see it in light it looks purple! Also i didnt know whether the tag was meant to be plastic and whether the code is right?

I purchased from the ebayer ilovemypet2000

Thanks!!!! 


http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/2226/img1932nj.jpg
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2266/img1933s.jpg
http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3189/img1934tz.jpg
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3685/img1935jg.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8671/img1936ln.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

loz1986 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? its meant to be navy blue but when i see it in light it looks purple! Also i didnt know whether the tag was meant to be plastic and whether the code is right?
> 
> I purchased from the ebayer ilovemypet2000
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/2226/img1932nj.jpg
> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2266/img1933s.jpg
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/3189/img1934tz.jpg
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/3685/img1935jg.jpg
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8671/img1936ln.jpg



Hi! The color is Bilberry (purple). To determine whether it is real though, I'd rather you took a photo of the tag without the flash, a photo of the zipper head marks and the zipper pull and the leather flap - also without flash, and one that isn't too up close. Thanks


----------



## loz1986

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The color is Bilberry (purple). To determine whether it is real though, I'd rather you took a photo of the tag without the flash, a photo of the zipper head marks and the zipper pull and the leather flap - also without flash, and one that isn't too up close. Thanks




Thanks for your quick reply!!
Hope these are ok - sorry taking them on an iphone

[img=http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2389/img1937hf.th.jpg]
[img=http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3509/img1940qgn.th.jpg]
[img=http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/3355/img1941me.th.jpg]
[img=http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/4458/img1942x.th.jpg]


----------



## loz1986

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The color is Bilberry (purple). To determine whether it is real though, I'd rather you took a photo of the tag without the flash, a photo of the zipper head marks and the zipper pull and the leather flap - also without flash, and one that isn't too up close. Thanks


heres a non blurry one of the zipper 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rx4dsoul

loz1986 said:


> heres a non blurry one of the zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Two more needed - the tag , straight frontal view without flash. I see some red flags on the one you posted... and the zipper material from underneath. Thanks!


----------



## loz1986

rx4dsoul said:


> Two more needed - the tag , straight frontal view without flash. I see some red flags on the one you posted... and the zipper material from underneath. Thanks!


here you go.. Hopefully this tag is front on enough! it didn't actually come with attachable tags - just the one inside.


----------



## rx4dsoul

loz1986 said:


> here you go.. Hopefully this tag is front on enough! it didn't actually come with attachable tags - just the one inside.



Yes, these will do.
Unfortunately though, I think you have a  replica on your hand - a well made copy, but still fake. 
The zipper material is different, the metal pull looks substandard  and the tag also has some tells which unfortunately I can't discuss .
Sorry.


----------



## loz1986

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, these will do.
> Unfortunately though, I think you have a  replica on your hand - a well made copy, but still fake.
> The zipper material is different, the metal pull looks substandard  and the tag also has some tells which unfortunately I can't discuss .
> Sorry.


I thought it was too good to be true!
Thanks so much - I am returning it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

loz1986 said:


> I thought it was too good to be true!
> Thanks so much - I am returning it!



Welcome ,  and good luck on the refund.


----------



## fcm_6980

hi rx4dsoul, thanks for authenticate my previous LC. Sure it's authentic  . Here's another one i want to buy but need u to authenticate 1st. i hope it's authentic too.. Thanks ya..


----------



## rx4dsoul

fcm_6980 said:
			
		

> hi rx4dsoul, thanks for authenticate my previous LC. Sure it's authentic  . Here's another one i want to buy but need u to authenticate 1st. i hope it's authentic too.. Thanks ya..



This is Real too. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kaymo

hi everyone! i just bought my first longchamp bag. Being the college student and trying to save as much money as I can while still getting a sturdy and reliable bag, I bought a longchamp planetes tonal tote off of overstock.com. i heard that the vendors can sell fake stuff so now i am skeptical of the bag I just bought. Here are some pictures of it. It's in black.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kaymo said:


> hi everyone! i just bought my first longchamp bag. Being the college student and trying to save as much money as I can while still getting a sturdy and reliable bag, I bought a longchamp planetes tonal tote off of overstock.com. i heard that the vendors can sell fake stuff so now i am skeptical of the bag I just bought. Here are some pictures of it. It's in black.



What size is this supposed to be? Please post a good photo of the metal pull. Thanks!


----------



## kaymo

rx4dsoul said:


> What size is this supposed to be? Please post a good photo of the metal pull. Thanks!



it's supposed to be the large tote so the dimensions should be 12¼x12x7½ inch
Here are some more pictures


----------



## kaymo

rx4dsoul said:


> What size is this supposed to be? Please post a good photo of the metal pull. Thanks!



What also tripped me out about this bag was why the tag looked like the print was coming off...i dunno if this can happen or like the screenprinting was down i dunno. but here is a better picture of the tag as well


----------



## rx4dsoul

kaymo said:


> What also tripped me out about this bag was why the tag looked like the print was coming off...i dunno if this can happen or like the screenprinting was down i dunno. but here is a better picture of the tag as well



Yes it can fade, I see no red flags so far, but for a brand new item with a veru faded tag , I'd rather see two more photos to be certain...a closer- up, straighter frontal view of the tag, and a close-up clear shot of the zipper material (from underneath, where you can see the stitches) . Thanks!


----------



## kaymo

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes it can fade, I see no red flags so far, but for a brand new item with a veru faded tag , I'd rather see two more photos to be certain...a closer- up, straighter frontal view of the tag, and a close-up clear shot of the zipper material (from underneath, where you can see the stitches) . Thanks!



Hey! Here are some more pictures of the inside and the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

kaymo said:


> Hey! Here are some more pictures of the inside and the tag



It's Real!!! Congrats


----------



## kaymo

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!!! Congrats



omgah thank you so much for looking at it!!! i was going to be so sad if I had to return it. thank you thank you


----------



## ynes

I need your help. Please Authenticate. Thank you very much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ynes said:


> I need your help. Please Authenticate. Thank you very much.



This is Fake...the leather and hardware are obviously substandard. Sorry.


----------



## ynes

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake...the leather and hardware are obviously substandard. Sorry.



Thank you. I will try to get a refund for this. Thank you very much rx4dsoul!


----------



## SuziAck

Hi, can someone please authenticate these bags:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item25702ad591#ht_577wt_1278

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-B...H_Handbags&hash=item5893adf56a#ht_2726wt_1278

Thanks a lot.  Suzi


----------



## SuziAck

Thank you!!


----------



## ballet_russe

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see comments in RED



Suzi, this bag is REAL.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Be...ht_2726wt_1278

It is an old style of "cabas" which Longchamp do not produce any more.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ballet_russe said:
			
		

> Suzi, this bag is REAL.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Be...ht_2726wt_1278
> 
> It is an old style of "cabas" which Longchamp do not produce any more.



Oh Im sorry I didnt know that. Please disregard my comment, I did wonder if it couldnhave been an old issue (the older issues are also sometimes faked). Thanks for the clarification !


----------



## plusfashion

Is http://www.longchampdiscountonline.com/ a reputable source? I'm assuming no.


----------



## rx4dsoul

plusfashion said:


> Is http://www.longchampdiscountonline.com/ a reputable source? I'm assuming no.



I agree...while price is not the only thing to consider, the fact that items are being sold in bulk all with very cheap tags is highly suspicious.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these bags:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item25702ad591#ht_577wt_1278



The hardware looks off to me....please ask for a photo of the tag to confirm, this model should have one.


----------



## plusfashion

rx4dsoul said:


> I agree...while price is not the only thing to consider, the fact that items are being sold in bulk all with very cheap tags is highly suspicious.



Boo.  Do you know of any reputable websites that sell them for less?


----------



## plusfashion

Also, can someone authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LongChamp-Brown-Leather-Backpack-Handbag-Made-in-France-Gorgeous-/280875240012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4165780a4c


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. I'm still awaiting additional verification on the Planetes I posted at page 353. I'd appreciate your help very much. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kittie_Cat said:
			
		

> Hi, it's me again. I attached additional pictures for further scrutiny. Is it really authentic? Thank you so much.



Hi there! The Croc Planetes looks good...this one also came in Brown/Chocolate/Ebony.
You can wait for other senior members to comment if you need additional verification.


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help. I got the bag today, and I love it.


----------



## RebeccaKai

Hi, I am new to this forum. Need all yr help. I wanted to buy longchamp "arbre de vie". Found 1 online seller got bilberry color. So far, what I know is this design had only 2 color which is navy n white. Pls advice me if I m wrong. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

RebeccaKai said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to this forum. Need all yr help. I wanted to buy longchamp "arbre de vie". Found 1 online seller got bilberry color. So far, what I know is this design had only 2 color which is navy n white. Pls advice me if I m wrong. Thanks!



Navy, white and fuchsia only.


----------



## plusfashion

plusfashion said:


> Also, can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LongChamp-B...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4165780a4c



Could anyone help?


----------



## ballet_russe

plusfashion said:


> Boo.  Do you know of any reputable websites that sell them for less?



purchase only from the "AUTHORIZED RETAILER" or longchamp.com. Any other internet site, that has "Longchamp" in the name, will be fake.

for example, magnums.net, bagshop, nordstrom, saks, bloomingdales is all authentic bags.


----------



## mns1590

Here, watch this video and see if it fits these things
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimii017

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage
Item Number: N/A
Seller: cousin of my friend

Please help me authenticate this bag, Im not sure of the color but I think its graphite. Thank a lot in advance.


----------



## isoki

Item: Veau Foulonne (?) Nylon Hobo (Fall/Winter 2007?) 
Item number: 120899396153
Seller ID: jimbojones99
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItemVersion&item=120899396153&view=all&tid=0


*I tried getting in touch with Longchamp Clientele Service. Jezabel thinks it's a Veau Foulonne (from F/W 2007 discontinued) but I don't think they will authenticate based on photos.

Inside tag: 524493 KBR

Thank you very much!


----------



## shopholics_anon

Hi could someone please authenticate these eBay items for me? Thanks in advance 

Item: Authentique sac porter main LONGCHAMP les pliages CABAS
Item number: 140750610576
Seller ID: Dinabag-boutik
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentique-sac-porter-main-LONGCHAMP-les-pliages-CABAS-/140750610576?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item20c563e090#ht_654wt_951

Item: Auth Longchamp Sac Pliages Cabas Tote Shopper Bag Orange Pliage
Item number: 390416886910
Seller ID: paris_1880
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Sac-Pliages-Cabas-Tote-Shopper-Bag-Orange-Pliage-/390416886910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae6a8ec7e#ht_2625wt_689


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate:

Item:  	
LONGCHAMP Purple Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage" White Tree and Birds
Item#:  120910808336
Seller Id:  ces63
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/120910808336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## romanticaffair

Type: large le pliage bilberry tote
Seller: cosmo0915 (ebay)

Hey, Just received this tote today in the mail, and have a feeling that it's a fake  , even though the seller said it was genuine, and the photos on the listing looked pretty good. 

Hope you guys could take a look at it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

romanticaffair said:


> Type: large le pliage bilberry tote
> Seller: cosmo0915 (ebay)
> 
> Hey, Just received this tote today in the mail, and have a feeling that it's a fake  , even though the seller said it was genuine, and the photos on the listing looked pretty



Im sorry but I have to agree it's Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Inky1177 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item:
> LONGCHAMP Purple Toile Large Tote "Le Pliage" White Tree and Birds
> Item#:  120910808336
> Seller Id:  ces63
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/120910808336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks.



Hi. There is no Purple Arbre issued. Sorry.


----------



## romanticaffair

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry but I have to agree it's Fake.



Thanks for confirming! 
Would you be able to just the general problems with this fake bag so i can go and tell the seller.

Thank you!


----------



## eyeonprize

Please check this victoire








Please look at this Planetes also..


----------



## rx4dsoul

eyeonprize said:
			
		

> Please check this victoire
> 
> Please look at this Planetes also..



Hi. These are both Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller: cousin of my friend
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, Im not sure of the color but I think its graphite. Thank a lot in advance.



Hi. The tag is authentic (graphite) .


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real and it's from the Planétes line from spring 2007.




isoki said:


> Item: Veau Foulonne (?) Nylon Hobo (Fall/Winter 2007?)
> Item number: 120899396153
> Seller ID: jimbojones99
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItemVersion&item=120899396153&view=all&tid=0
> 
> 
> *I tried getting in touch with Longchamp Clientele Service. Jezabel thinks it's a Veau Foulonne (from F/W 2007 discontinued) but I don't think they will authenticate based on photos.
> 
> Inside tag: 524493 KBR
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## sunshinealways

Hello dear..

Bought this LongChamp Pony online and a very worried whether this bag authentic or not?
Could some one pleaseee kindly help me...so desperate to know about its originality..
Thanks so much for your help.

http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/sunshinealways_album/LongChamp Phoney/


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. The tag is authentic (graphite) .



Thanks a lot and more power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sunshinealways said:
			
		

> Hello dear..
> 
> Bought this LongChamp Pony online and a very worried whether this bag authentic or not?
> Could some one pleaseee kindly help me...so desperate to know about its originality..
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/sunshinealways_album/LongChamp%20Phoney/



Hi. This is Authentic.


----------



## sunshinealways

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Authentic.




Oooh Ok..Thanks soo very much for your quick rensponse..You are the best..
Have a great day dear!


----------



## stonie

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp? If you need other pictures, let me know. Thanks for your help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92020
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92021
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92024
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92023
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92022
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92025

Thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

stonie said:
			
		

> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp? If you need other pictures, let me know. Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92020
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92021
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92024
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92023
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92022
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8942&pictureid=92025
> 
> Thanks again



Hi! This is Real (color:Taupe) .


----------



## rx4dsoul

romanticaffair said:


> Thanks for confirming!
> Would you be able to just the general problems with this fake bag so i can go and tell the seller.
> 
> Thank you!



Mostly due to the leather which looks substandard and more importantly, the tag with its irregular fonts. Good luck


----------



## isoki

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real and it's from the Planétes line from spring 2007.


 

Thank you! All the best!


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate 2 listings:

1.  Item:  New with tag Longchamp Le pliage large Tote Travel Shopping Tote bag Bilberry
     Item#:  270975666843
     Seller ID:  ricardogrogg
     Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/270975666843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2.  Item:  LONGCHAMP LES PLIAGES TYPE "M" ORANGE NYLON HANDHELD TOTE HANDBAG BAG
    Item#:  140747940676
    Seller ID:  farawayaway
    Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140747940676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## megumiokaya

Good day! I need your opinions on these two:

1. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
Seller ID: infiniteluxury& at eBay.ph
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/RUSH-SALE-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item1c26f90280#ht_3657wt_1139

2. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
Seller ID: athena_2009
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Longcha...tDomain_211&hash=item27c6dee5cb#ht_741wt_1139

Feedback will be highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Good day! I need your opinions on these two:
> 
> 1. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
> Seller ID: infiniteluxury& at eBay.ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/RUSH-SALE-Lo...Domain_211&hash=item1c26f90280#ht_3657wt_1139
> 
> 2. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
> Seller ID: athena_2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Longcha...tDomain_211&hash=item27c6dee5cb#ht_741wt_1139
> 
> Feedback will be highly appreciated. Thank you


These are both Fakes, unfortunately...Wrong codes on the first item and wrong tag fonts on the second. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Inky1177 said:


> Please authenticate 2 listings:
> 
> 1.  Item:  New with tag Longchamp Le pliage large Tote Travel Shopping Tote bag Bilberry
> Item#:  270975666843
> Seller ID:  ricardogrogg
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/270975666843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2.  Item:  LONGCHAMP LES PLIAGES TYPE "M" ORANGE NYLON HANDHELD TOTE HANDBAG BAG
> Item#:  140747940676
> Seller ID:  farawayaway
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140747940676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Hi! I'm pretty sure the first one is Fake , with its substandard hardware and wrong tag fonts. Sorry.
I see no red flags on the second one , however you might want to wait for another senior member, *CH or Ballet_Russe* to comment


----------



## megumiokaya

rx4dsoul said:


> These are both Fakes, unfortunately...Wrong codes on the first item and wrong tag fonts on the second. Sorry



Thank you for the feedback. It's really hard to find a cheaper authentic one in a sea of pretentious bags.


----------



## megumiokaya

Can someone authenticate these two? I really want an Autour de Ha Long cause I find the design pretty, but I'm wary of being duped... especially if it's a designer bag.

1. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
Seller ID: probird2010 at eBay.ph
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180871136085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1039wt_905

2. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
Seller ID: getluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140747819183...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2032wt_1139


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Can someone authenticate these two? I really want an Autour de Ha Long cause I find the design pretty, but I'm wary of being duped... especially if it's a designer bag.
> 
> 1. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
> Seller ID: probird2010 at eBay.ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180871136085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1039wt_905
> 
> 2. Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large, Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
> Seller ID: getluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/140747819183...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2032wt_1139


The first is Fake.
The second one most likely is too, the leather looks substandard but i'd suggest getting a photo of the tag so that we can confirm that.
Good luck on your hunt


----------



## isoki

*What colour is this? Thanks again.*



isoki said:


> Item: Veau Foulonne (?) Nylon Hobo (Fall/Winter 2007?)
> Item number: 120899396153
> Seller ID: jimbojones99
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItemVersion&item=120899396153&view=all&tid=0
> 
> 
> *I tried getting in touch with Longchamp Clientele Service. Jezabel thinks it's a Veau Foulonne (from F/W 2007 discontinued) but I don't think they will authenticate based on photos.
> 
> Inside tag: 524493 KBR
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

the second one is real! 




rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I'm pretty sure the first one is Fake , with its substandard hardware and wrong tag fonts. Sorry.
> I see no red flags on the second one , however you might want to wait for another senior member, *CH or Ballet_Russe* to comment


----------



## yee29

Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle - Biege

http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_03_l.jpg
http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_04_l.jpg
http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_05_l.jpg

is this authentic? thanks~


----------



## rx4dsoul

yee29 said:
			
		

> Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle - Biege
> 
> http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_03_l.jpg
> http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_04_l.jpg
> http://image.lottedfs.com/image/product/l/2052912874_05_l.jpg
> 
> is this authentic? thanks~



Im sorry I cant say, these look like stock photos and they are never reliable. 
Ask the seller for actual photos of the leather, hardware , marks etc
You must also post a photo of the tag.


----------



## beckybaby86

Hi, I am new to this thread! Could someone help me authenticate this Le Pilage?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110879114533?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2650wt_1219

Thank you!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

beckybaby86 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to this thread! Could someone help me authenticate this Le Pilage?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110879114533?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2650wt_1219
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi and welcome!
Unfortunately, this item is Fake, hardware and leather are both substandard.
Sorry.


----------



## beckybaby86

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome!
> Unfortunately, this item is Fake, hardware and leather are both substandard.
> Sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## megumiokaya

Item: Longchamp Arbre de Vie (Large, Long Handle, 
Seller: fliphavs_etal on eBay.ph
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authent...tDomain_211&hash=item4ab7634dd1#ht_9801wt_905
*more photos in the listing

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium, Long Handle, Red)
Seller: zaiwee at eBay.ph
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/USED-AUTHENT...tDomain_211&hash=item3375d5b92e#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you!


----------



## kit23

Hi everyone,

Had a friend buy this Le Pliage off ebay. It looks authentic to me, but I don't know much about Longchamp to begin with. The seller has 0 feedback (seems like he/she signed up on ebay just to sell this bag?).

What do you think? It just seems a tiny bit odd that no one bid for a NWT Longchamp at such a good price.

Link to auction here.


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:
			
		

> Item: Longchamp Arbre de Vie (Large, Long Handle,
> Seller: fliphavs_etal on eBay.ph
> Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Tree-Life-Arbre-Vie-Large-LH-Made-France-/320904318417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ab7634dd1#ht_9801wt_905
> *more photos in the listing
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage (Medium, Long Handle, Red)
> Seller: zaiwee at eBay.ph
> Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/USED-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-MEDIUM-LONGHANDLE-LE-PLIAGE-/221020272942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3375d5b92e#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you!



The Arbre is Fake.
The Red is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kit23 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Had a friend buy this Le Pliage off ebay. It looks authentic to me, but I don't know much about Longchamp to begin with. The seller has 0 feedback (seems like he/she signed up on ebay just to sell this bag?).
> 
> What do you think? It just seems a tiny bit odd that no one bid for a NWT Longchamp at such a good price.
> 
> Link to auction here.



Im pretty sure its not Taupe...but whatever the color seems to be (beige or praline), the leather looks substandard and the hardware looks off...I suspect it's Fake. Please ask for the tag if you want us to confirm that.


----------



## megumiokaya

rx4dsoul said:


> The Arbre is Fake.
> The Red is Real.



Thank you! Finally found a real one.  I'm okay if it's just a pre-loved Longchamp as long as it's real (First-time owner here).


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Thank you! Finally found a real one.  I'm okay if it's just a pre-loved Longchamp as long as it's real (First-time owner here).



Oh good luck!
Just a tip though...don't look for something too cheap, more often if the price is too good to be true, it often isn't real.
And you might want to buy a new one to get more life out of a nylon LC...and if set on buying a pre-loved item, ask for more photos (like the bag corners) to assess the usage before purchase.


----------



## kit23

rx4dsoul said:


> Im pretty sure its not Taupe...but whatever the color seems to be (beige or praline), the leather looks substandard and the hardware looks off...I suspect it's Fake. Please ask for the tag if you want us to confirm that.



Thank you! Yes, we noticed after posting that the colours in the photos were not consistent! We're on a mission to get the seller to send more photos. No response yet. And isn't the interior lining supposed to be either black/white, and not beige/tan? 

I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kit23 said:
			
		

> Thank you! Yes, we noticed after posting that the colours in the photos were not consistent! We're on a mission to get the seller to send more photos. No response yet. And isn't the interior lining supposed to be either black/white, and not beige/tan?
> 
> I'll post more photos soon.



Taupe has black, praline has tan, and beige has white - lining.


----------



## shopholics_anon

Hi everyone, think this one may have been missed. Thanks in advance!



shopholics_anon said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate these eBay items for me? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Authentique sac porter main LONGCHAMP les pliages CABAS
> Item number: 140750610576
> Seller ID: Dinabag-boutik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentique-sac-porter-main-LONGCHAMP-les-pliages-CABAS-/140750610576?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item20c563e090#ht_654wt_951
> 
> Item: Auth Longchamp Sac Pliages Cabas Tote Shopper Bag Orange Pliage
> Item number: 390416886910
> Seller ID: paris_1880
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Sac-Pliages-Cabas-Tote-Shopper-Bag-Orange-Pliage-/390416886910?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae6a8ec7e#ht_2625wt_689


----------



## sola_gurl

Hi, Please help determine autheticity. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=379009242152082&id=179422848777390&aid=111689 planetes small shopping (or medium long handle as some would say) beige 2012.


----------



## yee29

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry I cant say, these look like stock photos and they are never reliable.
> Ask the seller for actual photos of the leather, hardware , marks etc
> You must also post a photo of the tag.



Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle - Biege
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/halfprice119/6b4d2885.jpg


----------



## spankiefrankie

my boyfriend got me this longchamp bag @ buffalo exchange and I just wanted to authenticate it and make sure it's real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sola_gurl said:
			
		

> Hi, Please help determine autheticity. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=379009242152082&id=179422848777390&aid=111689 planetes small shopping (or medium long handle as some would say) beige 2012.



Hi! This is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

spankiefrankie said:
			
		

> my boyfriend got me this longchamp bag @ buffalo exchange and I just wanted to authenticate it and make sure it's real!



Hi! This is Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

yee29 said:


> Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle - Biege
> http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/halfprice119/6b4d2885.jpg



The "tag" is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shopholics_anon said:


> Hi everyone, think this one may have been missed. Thanks in advance!



Hi! Please post more photos of the first 
item or ask the seller for them:
- closer look of the leather and leather marks
- plastic tag inside

Your second item was deemed *Authentic* by another member *CHLONGCHAMP* you may have missed her comment.


----------



## kit23

rx4dsoul said:


> Taupe has black, praline has tan, and beige has white - lining.



So I guess it must be the praline one? To follow up, here is the photo of the tag the seller sent me.






Thank you again, you are so helpful


----------



## sola_gurl

Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kit23 said:


> So I guess it must be the praline one? To follow up, here is the photo of the tag the seller sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, you are so helpful



A guessing game actually, since as I said, the item seemed fake to me, with its substandard looking leather...however not much can be said  for the photo quality too.

This tag, however, confirms that it is a Fake "praline". Sorry.


----------



## kit23

rx4dsoul said:


> A guessing game actually, since as I said, the item seemed fake to me, with its substandard looking leather...however not much can be said  for the photo quality too.
> 
> This tag, however, confirms that it is a Fake "praline". Sorry.



Thanks! We suspected it was too good to be true  good thing she hasn't paid yet!


----------



## greta917

Please authenticate this. I bought a Luggage L type. Thank you so much!!


----------



## greta917

Thanks rx4dsoul! =)


----------



## Sofia79

kit23 said:


> So I guess it must be the praline one? To follow up, here is the photo of the tag the seller sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, you are so helpful


 
I would be cautious with this one!


----------



## rx4dsoul

greta917 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this. I bought a Luggage L type. Thank you so much!!



This is Fake. Substandard leather and wrong tag fonts. Sorry.


----------



## megumiokaya

Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large Longhandle, Paper)
Seller: n/a
Photos:
http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo334/megumi_okaya/Longchamp Autour de Ha Long LLH Paper/

Thank you!


----------



## mrsanderson

megumiokaya said:
			
		

> Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large Longhandle, Paper)
> Seller: n/a
> Photos:
> http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo334/megumi_okaya/Longchamp%20Autour%20de%20Ha%20Long%20LLH%20Paper/
> 
> Thank you!



authentic for me


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Large Longhandle, Paper)
> Seller: n/a
> Photos:
> http://s389.photobucket.com/albums/oo334/megumi_okaya/Longchamp Autour de Ha Long LLH Paper/
> 
> Thank you!





mrsanderson said:


> authentic for me



I have to disagree and say that this item is *Fake*.
The leather and zipper material are both substandard, the tag has wrong fonts.
Sorry.


----------



## mrsanderson

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I have to disagree and say that this item is Fake.
> The leather and zipper material are both substandard, the tag has wrong fonts.
> Sorry.



oh yeah now i notice the leather ......i cant believe they make fake autour de halong too! good job dear youre  really an expert on this


----------



## rx4dsoul

mrsanderson said:
			
		

> oh yeah now i notice the leather ......i cant believe they make fake autour de halong too! good job dear youre  really an expert on this



I know, it is rather amazing how quickly the fakes came out. Thanks for the vote of confidence. 
We should all be vigilant


----------



## megumiokaya

rx4dsoul said:


> I know, it is rather amazing how quickly the fakes came out. Thanks for the vote of confidence.
> We should all be vigilant



Thanks for the feedback! A friend is selling me this and I think she really believes this is authentic. Anyway, I'll let her know your thoughts. Thanks again!


----------



## joselleallyssa

Hello All,

I really wanted to buy a Longchamp Autour de Ha Long LLH amd resorted to online shopping since it's much more cheaper. However, I have noticed a lot of fake LCs circulating all over the internet so I need to be careful.

Here are the pics from different suppliers, please tell me if they're authentic. And please also help me in choosing between Chocolate Brown and Papier. 

#1: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...TION+Autour+de+Ha+Long+Papier+-Made+in+France

#2: http://sarisari168.multiply.com/photos/album/1015/AUTH_LONGCHAMP_AUTOUR_DE_HA_LONG

#3: http://sarisari168.multiply.com/photos/album/1017/AUTH_LONGCHAMP_AUTOUR_DE_HA_LONG

More info: The seller for items 2 and 3 sells the bag for about USD20 cheaper than the seller of item 1. Seller1 told me that her bag is bought directly from Colette, France.

I consider this my first big online purchase, so I would really appreciate your help. Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

joselleallyssa said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I really wanted to buy a Longchamp Autour de Ha Long LLH amd resorted to online shopping since it's much more cheaper. However, I have noticed a lot of fake LCs circulating all over the internet so I need to be careful.
> 
> Here are the pics from different suppliers, please tell me if they're authentic. And please also help me in choosing between Chocolate Brown and Papier.
> 
> #1: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/5357918/LONGCHAMP+LIMITED+EDITION+Autour+de+Ha+Long+Papier+-Made+in+France
> 
> #2: http://sarisari168.multiply.com/photos/album/1015/AUTH_LONGCHAMP_AUTOUR_DE_HA_LONG
> 
> #3: http://sarisari168.multiply.com/photos/album/1017/AUTH_LONGCHAMP_AUTOUR_DE_HA_LONG
> 
> More info: The seller for items 2 and 3 sells the bag for about USD20 cheaper than the seller of item 1. Seller1 told me that her bag is bought directly from Colette, France.
> 
> I consider this my first big online purchase, so I would really appreciate your help. Thank you so much!



I have difficulties opening the photos on the first link.
The second and third items are both Fake.


----------



## joselleallyssa

rx4dsoul said:


> I have difficulties opening the photos on the first link.
> The second and third items are both Fake.


 
Oh wow, thanks! How did you know they were fake? 

Anyway here are the links of all the photos for item 1: 
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...2aa84efe309da3dbd7ed5240737f32717d21afdaf.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...78627d2e257fe8da0f786dc2856b8c877a6efd484.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...0cbce6020ea6ce1e383059502013a8a6e85d554c6.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...0016c0f4dbbf4835ff885498960663f6ac4977f59.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...238a7e4260b118616479e77c2297e60f4f1c45ad3.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...8b4a89676362f46d51e31ec438fa0a9fddd4a0cd3.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...268a8acd24f3ae01205d03ad16620f6a0d1167fdf.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...5fd85795907ab73895b73ab811de44841c2550973.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...68d621c10d0061a88a7adb064bb823700cbba5be0.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...66f5ce911f5ecc8c786cc7b2453ecbfd8ea91471a.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...47eb771fe0bef97cb0419fd796e38f4c0181c6ff7.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...9f6e35d74e0e3b7b5adcaf76d9d5d5afeb80f3401.jpg

This is a big help, thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

joselleallyssa said:
			
		

> Oh wow, thanks! How did you know they were fake?
> 
> Anyway here are the links of all the photos for item 1:
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803266_081127582aa84efe309da3dbd7ed5240737f32717d21afdaf.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/08180376_0812258678627d2e257fe8da0f786dc2856b8c877a6efd484.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803606_081732140cbce6020ea6ce1e383059502013a8a6e85d554c6.jpg
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/08180355_081158870016c0f4dbbf4835ff885498960663f6ac4977f59.jpg
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/08180349_08122434238a7e4260b118616479e77c2297e60f4f1c45ad3.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803698_081235108b4a89676362f46d51e31ec438fa0a9fddd4a0cd3.jpg
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803447_08125082268a8acd24f3ae01205d03ad16620f6a0d1167fdf.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803174_081300465fd85795907ab73895b73ab811de44841c2550973.jpg
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803250_0813059568d621c10d0061a88a7adb064bb823700cbba5be0.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803889_0813211466f5ce911f5ecc8c786cc7b2453ecbfd8ea91471a.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803142_0813329247eb771fe0bef97cb0419fd796e38f4c0181c6ff7.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0420/081803459_081400139f6e35d74e0e3b7b5adcaf76d9d5d5afeb80f3401.jpg
> 
> This is a big help, thanks again!



The item in threse photos are also Fake.  sorry.


----------



## keilu

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this? 
Large long handle autor de ha in brown

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...38395271.104744.100000685157332&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## rx4dsoul

keilu said:
			
		

> Hi. Can someone please authenticate this?
> Large long handle autor de ha in brown
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416375655061936&set=a.416375638395271.104744.100000685157332&type=1&ref=nf



Hi. This item is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## keilu

Thanks...was already wary because of the price but i wanted to make sure in case its real


----------



## cluxya

Hi, I just wanna ask, is this web selling an authentic Longchamp?? pretty suspicious.. http://www.longchampoutletaustralia.com

Thanks..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

No- it's not a real outlet for Longchamps. Longchamp.com or Magnums.com are some real Longchamp retailers.




cluxya said:


> Hi, I just wanna ask, is this web selling an authentic Longchamp?? pretty suspicious.. http://www.longchampoutletaustralia.com
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## seth_andie

hi. pls help authenticate this. i got this from an old classmate. i only have my le pliage (which my cousin bought in dubai) to compare it with.  everything matched except for the leather flap which doesn't contain the same diamond pattern as clearly as le pliage does.


----------



## rx4dsoul

seth_andie said:
			
		

> hi. pls help authenticate this. i got this from an old classmate. i only have my le pliage (which my cousin bought in dubai) to compare it with.  everything matched except for the leather flap which doesn't contain the same diamond pattern as clearly as le pliage does.


I find it off too.
Please post a photo of the plastic tag inside.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Could you help to check on this one please?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120914812197


----------



## rx4dsoul

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> Could you help to check on this one please?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120914812197



Hi. This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Wow! Thank you!  I alomost fell in the trap.  Thanks a million again!

Cannot believe this seller put this note in his listing:

Before you ask the question: "Is this bag authentic?"

Please read the below in red:

This bag is AUTHENTIC. I have sold many and only received very few returns for reason other than the above.

If you are worried it may be a counterfeit or a scam, my advice to you is the following: 
DO NOT buy it on eBay, go to a Longchamp store, pay the full price and be worry FREE!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Before I go to online legit site, I would like to try one more time.  Could you help me to check on this one again?  This seller sells quite a lot Longchamp, and he has over 4000 rating.  I am wondering...

Thank you!

Item Description:  Longchamp PLANETE Chocolat Large DOUBLE Shoulder bag duffel Tote 175$ AUTHENT
Item No. :  140743256833
Seller name:  fifajuicy
Listing link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-PLANETE-Black-Large-DOUBLE-Shoulder-bag-duffel-Tote-175-AUTHENT-/140746380917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c5235675


----------



## rx4dsoul

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> Before I go to online legit site, I would like to try one more time.  Could you help me to check on this one again?  This seller sells quite a lot Longchamp, and he has over 4000 rating.  I am wondering...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Description:  Longchamp PLANETE Chocolat Large DOUBLE Shoulder bag duffel Tote 175$ AUTHENT
> Item No. :  140743256833
> Seller name:  fifajuicy
> Listing link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-PLANETE-Black-Large-DOUBLE-Shoulder-bag-duffel-Tote-175-AUTHENT-/140746380917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c5235675



Hi! The dimensions look off to me...I also don't like the look of the leather and the leather  marks which seem poorly executed. It seems Fake to me.
Please ask for a copy of the tag so we can confirm that.


----------



## anali12

Hi, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I'm not sure if they're authentic, could you help me please? Thanks!
http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/tan longchamp/?start=all

http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/black longchamp/?start=all


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate:

Item:  LongChamp Sac Pliages Cabas Tote Shopper Bag Red Pliage 
Item #:  280882316691
Seller:  nizzantwinturbo
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280882316691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Inky1177 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item:  LongChamp Sac Pliages Cabas Tote Shopper Bag Red Pliage
> Item #:  280882316691
> Seller:  nizzantwinturbo
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/280882316691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Please post a photo of the plastic tag inside  thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Both are older bags, but real!




anali12 said:


> Hi,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  I'm not sure if they're authentic, could you help me please? Thanks!
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/tan longchamp/?start=all
> 
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/black longchamp/?start=all


----------



## gusthine

Hello all
could you all help me please authenticate this bag (the red one), type is Le Pliage LLH
just got it from my friend in NL
I found some difference with the orange LLH (which I believe is authentic)

Thank you in advance ^^































































For information, that the red LC has a clear plastic disc also has a YKK zipper, but still there're so many 'counterfeit' marks found


----------



## rx4dsoul

gusthine said:
			
		

> Hello all
> could you all help me please authenticate this bag (the red one), type is Le Pliage LLH
> just got it from my friend in NL
> I found some difference with the orange LLH (which I believe is authentic)
> 
> Thank you in advance ^^
> 
> For information, that the red LC has a clear plastic disc also has a YKK zipper, but still there're so many 'counterfeit' marks found



Hi. I need photos of the plastic tag inside each bag and better photos of the metal pulls on each.


----------



## gusthine

*rx4dsoul,* 
thank you for replying

there's no plastic tag inside it 
Please look at the pic where I show inside of the bag?
I cant found the plastic tag in both left or right side the bag

the Orange LLH has it btw:





Ad for the metal pulls, do you mean the zipper pulls with LC logos?
If yes, I'll try to get a pic after office hour


----------



## rx4dsoul

gusthine said:
			
		

> rx4dsoul,
> thank you for replying
> 
> there's no plastic tag inside it
> Please look at the pic where I show inside of the bag?
> I cant found the plastic tag in both left or right side the bag
> 
> the Orange LLH has it btw:
> 
> Ad for the metal pulls, do you mean the zipper pulls with LC logos?
> If yes, I'll try to get a pic after office hour



Yes I agree the orange is Real. 
As for the red one, just try to post a photo of the metal pull and see if you can find a set of numbers stamped under the front leather flap near where it is sewn or attached to the nylon. Thanks!


----------



## Eille

Hello,

please authenticate this Le Pliage Black LLH.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eille said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> please authenticate this Le Pliage Black LLH.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's Real.


----------



## gusthine

*rx4dsoul*
thanks again ^^

here additional pic for the red, 
There's also 3 code stamped on under the front leather flap, not too clear since the back flap is so hairy

btw is it possible to have auth. LC without plastic tag inside? and white care card?
please let me know if you need more pic *really hope these pic is helping*

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

gusthine said:


> *rx4dsoul*
> thanks again ^^
> 
> here additional pic for the red,
> There's also 3 code stamped on under the front leather flap, not too clear since the back flap is so hairy
> 
> btw is it possible to have auth. LC without plastic tag inside? and white care card?
> please let me know if you need more pic *really hope these pic is helping*
> 
> Thank you so much



Yes and yes.
This is an Authentic older issued le pliage.


----------



## Eille

Thank you *rx4dsoul*


----------



## gusthine

Thanks so much *rx4dsoul* 
glad to know it's real 
*need to learn more, really dunno about the older issue pliage*


----------



## wiggy298

Is that a good bag to take to the beach?


----------



## joytej

Hi, I don't have a Planetes yet so I was hoping you could help authenticate this: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/itemsbymlle-2012-Authentic-LC-Black-Planetes-Medium-LH-Not-LV-CC-/280886694665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416626d309

Honestly, it looks real to me. But I'm no expert.
Appreciate the help, TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

joytej said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't have a Planetes yet so I was hoping you could help authenticate this: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/itemsbymlle-2012-Authentic-LC-Black-Planetes-Medium-LH-Not-LV-CC-/280886694665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416626d309
> 
> Honestly, it looks real to me. But I'm no expert.
> Appreciate the help, TIA



Hi! The item in the photos look Real....however you might want to double-check the seller's choice of words which says LC in the title, and Lacoste (??!!) in the item description.


----------



## joytej

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The item in the photos look Real....however you might want to double-check the seller's choice of words which says LC in the title, and Lacoste (??!!) in the item description.


 
Thanks! Yeah, I messaged the seller about the item's description. I think she pasted it erroneously, since she has a Lacoste bag up for sale as well. Will let you know how it pans out. I plan to meet with her to get the item, rather than have it shipped to make sure she gives the same item as shown in her photos.

Thanks again!


----------



## kitzi

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:
			
		

> Thanks in advance!



Not much bag detail shown, but the tag is authentic.


----------



## kitzi

rx4dsoul said:


> Not much bag detail shown, but the tag is authentic.



That is indeed a relief.  thanks again!


----------



## purpleruthie

May you please authenticate this:

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/DSC_0203.jpg

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/tag.jpg

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/DSC_0207.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:


> May you please authenticate this:
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/DSC_0203.jpg
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/tag.jpg
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/DSC_0207.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi and welcome!
Your photo of the tag is blurry but  based on the leather and the hardware, this could be fake, so perhaps with a better photo of the tag we can confirm that.


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome!
> Your photo of the tag is blurry but  based on the leather and the hardware, this could be fake, so perhaps with a better photo of the tag we can confirm that.



here's another shot of the tag: http://postimage.org/image/mzj82hs7n/


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> here's another shot of the tag: http://postimage.org/image/mzj82hs7n/



Thank you, unfortunately, that confirms that the item is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## BagistaBaby

Hi!  may i know what are the legit colors for the eiffel tower that longchamp only released? i have seen a lot of it in various colors. Wanna know what are the officially released ones before i post all the sites here for authentication it will trim the query down


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Hi!  may i know what are the legit colors for the eiffel tower that longchamp only released? i have seen a lot of it in various colors. Wanna know what are the officially released ones before i post all the sites here for authentication it will trim the query down



Hi!
As far as I know...
White with black (print)
Navy with white
Graphite with white
Paper with white
Black with yellow/gold


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi!
> As far as I know...
> White with black (print)
> Navy with white
> Graphite with white
> Paper with white
> Black with yellow/gold



How about taupe and raisin?


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi!
> As far as I know...
> White with black (print)
> Navy with white
> Graphite with white
> Paper with white
> Black with yellow/gold



Sorry. What i wanted to ask if the GREAT WALL


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> How about taupe and raisin?



Honestly, I haven't encountered those or know if they were officially released, LC sometimes releases special or new colors in certain regions like the red Great Wall which is a special summer release for Asia and won't be seen online on the main site...but we can always try to find out if they're real or not if the tags are posted here.


----------



## aurora210

Hi! Please help me know if this is real. I bought this from a friend yesterday. thanks!

http://imageshack.us/gal.php?id=q5Suks_mydqunKeT4aHQ3OCT


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you, unfortunately, that confirms that the item is Fake. Sorry.


Oh dear, that's heartbreaking. Well, at least I found out this early.

But out of curiosity, how do you know it's fake based on the tag? What was the glaring thing about it. 

Thanks so much for this. And thank you, too, for welcoming me.


----------



## aurora210

Here are the pictures.. 





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dscn5824u.jpg/






[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## aurora210

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/806/dscn5845.jpg/


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Honestly, I haven't encountered those or know if they were officially released, LC sometimes releases special or new colors in certain regions like the red Great Wall which is a special summer release for Asia and won't be seen online on the main site...but we can always try to find out if they're real or not if the tags are posted here.



Sorry for my mispost. What i meant to ask were the officially released colors for Great Wall


----------



## rx4dsoul

aurora210 said:


> Hi! Please help me know if this is real. I bought this from a friend yesterday. thanks!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/gal.php?id=q5Suks_mydqunKeT4aHQ3OCT



I'm sorry but this item is Fake.


----------



## aurora210

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but this item is Fake.


HI. thanks! 

Btw, how would I know that it's a fake? My friend went to duty-free to have it checked and they said it's original. She also compared it with another friend who has an authentic LC and she said she can't tell the difference..


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:


> Oh dear, that's heartbreaking. Well, at least I found out this early.
> 
> But out of curiosity, how do you know it's fake based on the tag? What was the glaring thing about it.
> 
> Thanks so much for this. And thank you, too, for welcoming me.



Wrong tag fonts (among other things which I am not at liberty to discuss). Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Sorry for my mispost. What i meant to ask were the officially released colors for Great Wall



Yes, Taupe and Raisin was released last year i think...Taupe also but reissued from prior seasons (not sure when exactly).
There was Black, Graphite, Fuchsia (very limited and special edition), Old Rose....sorry I cant remember all of the older colors but these are most of such.
Certainly Red for this year.


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> Wrong tag fonts (among other things which I am not at liberty to discuss). Sorry.



Thanks for this. Really appreciate it.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yes, Taupe and Raisin were released last year.



Thanks! 

and what other colors other than those 2 were ever released?


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> Thanks!
> 
> and what other colors other than those 2 were ever released?



Please see my edited post.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aurora210 said:


> HI. thanks!
> 
> Btw, how would I know that it's a fake? My friend went to duty-free to have it checked and they said it's original. She also compared it with another friend who has an authentic LC and she said she can't tell the difference..



That is poor imitation leather for starters, even from just the photos, and more telling, wrong tag fonts . Check out the authentic items on this thread and see if you can spot the difference, beyond that, I cant be of more help. Sorry and good luck.


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yes, Taupe and Raisin was released last year i think...Taupe also but reissued from prior seasons (not sure when exactly).
> There was Black, Graphite, Fuchsia (very limited and special edition), Old Rose....sorry I cant remember all of the older colors but these are most of such.
> Certainly Red for this year.



Thanks for always being reliable!


----------



## BagistaBaby

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Thanks for always being reliable!



So its sure theres no Navy and chocolate? I see a lot online. Hahaha!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:


> So its sure theres no Navy and chocolate? I see a lot online. Hahaha!



Sorry I really haven't encountered these two colors of the GWC issues. 
I would gladly like to see such on the authentication thread so we can determine if these are Real or not.
(By the way, I remember the Black had yellow/gold print - like the Eiffel counterpart)


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Sorry I really haven't encountered these two colors of the GWC issues.
> I would gladly like to see such on the authentication thread so we can determine if these are Real or not.
> (By the way, I remember the Black had yellow/gold print - like the Eiffel counterpart)



Thanks!  this is a super help already. So the black has gold prints and the rest, all in white?


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Thanks!  this is a super help already. So the black has gold prints and the rest, all in white?


----------



## yee29

Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle..
can you help to authenticate it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

yee29 said:
			
		

> Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle..
> can you help to authenticate it?



Hi! This is  Authentic.


----------



## mrsanderson

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi!
> As far as I know...
> White with black (print)
> Navy with white
> Graphite with white
> Paper with white
> Black with yellow/gold



and the new red eiffel for 2012 also  red with white

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ksshuang

Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle..
can you help me to authenticate it?
thank you.. ^^

http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284694952/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284628732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284376808/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283642886/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283730318/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283823036/


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksshuang said:
			
		

> Longchamp Planetes, Medium, Short Handle..
> can you help me to authenticate it?
> thank you.. ^^
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284694952/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284628732/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284376808/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283642886/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283730318/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7283823036/



The planetes is Real.


----------



## ksshuang

thanks a lots rx4dsoul.. ^^ really appreciate it.. 
Would you please help me to autenticate on another le pliage LC bag?
which i afraid would be a fake 1..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284980382/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284945304/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284855858/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284774678/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7285016514/

thanks a lotz.. ^^


----------



## rx4dsoul

ksshuang said:
			
		

> thanks a lots rx4dsoul.. ^^ really appreciate it..
> Would you please help me to autenticate on another le pliage LC bag?
> which i afraid would be a fake 1..
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284980382/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284945304/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284855858/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7284774678/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69178759@N03/7285016514/
> 
> thanks a lotz.. ^^



This one is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## ksshuang

rx4dsoul said:


> This one is Fake. Sorry.


Sorry to ask bout that..
because of the plastic tag of the bag? 
I noticed the "X" for the bag is not symmetrical.. 
d seller seems like disappear herself after then.. @@
Haihz.. T.T


----------



## purpleruthie

Here's another one:

http://postimage.org/image/qlty7jei3/

http://postimage.org/image/3r7linj9t/

http://postimage.org/image/fyrx16wwl/

Thanks!


----------



## jaj828

Hi, 

Thanks in advance for your help!  please lemme know if you need more pictures. Thanks! 

Item Name: LONGCHAMP LARGE LONG HANDLE AUTOUR de HA LONG - PAPER
Item Number: 270984134179
Seller ID: bag-luxurydepot
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTH...Domain_211&hash=item3f17e9be23#ht_7846wt_1139

Item Name: Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote Long Handle
Item Number: 150822225201
Seller ID: katsky07
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/150822225201...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8754wt_1335


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> Here's another one:
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/qlty7jei3/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/3r7linj9t/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/fyrx16wwl/
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaj828 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!  please lemme know if you need more pictures. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP LARGE LONG HANDLE AUTOUR de HA LONG - PAPER
> Item Number: 270984134179
> Seller ID: bag-luxurydepot
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-PAPER-/270984134179?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f17e9be23#ht_7846wt_1139
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote Long Handle
> Item Number: 150822225201
> Seller ID: katsky07
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/150822225201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8754wt_1335



The Autor by bagluxurydepot is Fake.
The metal by Katsky is Authentic.


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



This made my day!  Thanks again.


----------



## oopsididitagain

how about this one?  it's real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29072022079...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
and this one too
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27098472067...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## squisheepanda

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Item Number: 150818822936
Seller ID: strousee336 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1346

Additional Photos:
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1310.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1309.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1307.jpg

I received the bag yesterday, just want to make sure whether it's real or not. Not too sure about the tag. Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

squisheepanda said:


> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Item Number: 150818822936
> Seller ID: strousee336
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...K:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1346
> 
> Additional Photos:
> http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1310.jpg
> http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1309.jpg
> http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/p531/Lilian_Yuen/IMG_1307.jpg
> 
> I received the bag yesterday, just want to make sure whether it's real or not. Not too sure about the tag. Thank you so much!


The tag looks good.


----------



## candy_tone

Pls authenticate this one it looks kinda fake to me the seller claims it is limited edition from sogo hk. The seller doesn't have any proof of receipt.


http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f18109f80

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f18109f8c


----------



## doubtie

Good day! Kindly authenticate please. Thank you! 

Le Pliage, Graphite, medium, long handles

http://i49.tinypic.com/28is3s5.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/5kepn9.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2zrks41.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2rna71x.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/o73qjt.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

candy_tone said:
			
		

> Pls authenticate this one it looks kinda fake to me the seller claims it is limited edition from sogo hk. The seller doesn't have any proof of receipt.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-Limited-Edition-Sogo-Hongkong-L-SH-/270986682240?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f18109f80
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-Limited-Edition-Sogo-Hongkong-S-LH-/270986682252?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f18109f8c



Hi. The one that shows the tag is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doubtie said:
			
		

> Good day! Kindly authenticate please. Thank you!
> 
> Le Pliage, Graphite, medium, long handles
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/28is3s5.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/5kepn9.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2zrks41.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2rna71x.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/o73qjt.jpg



Hi. This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## doubtie

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Fake. Sorry.



Aww.  Could you tell me how you realized this bag is fake (just the general details) ? I was already a bit doubtful when I saw the uneven stitching on the flap.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doubtie said:


> Aww.  Could you tell me how you realized this bag is fake (just the general details) ? I was already a bit doubtful when I saw the uneven stitching on the flap.



Poor leather.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Longchamp is too hard for me to figure out.  I guess I won't be buying any off of ebay.


----------



## squisheepanda

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Fake. Sorry.


.


----------



## squisheepanda

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag looks good.


Thank you so much! =D


----------



## purpleruthie

Another one for authentication please:


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:


> Another one for authentication please:



Hi purpleruthie...I generally discourage having authentication done on a photo of the tag only. I can only tell you whether the "tag" (and not the item) is Fake or Real.

Sadly some sellers of fake items advertise the fake bags with real tags to throw the buyer off, that's why we try as much as possible to scrutinize all the details, we try to mind what is written in the item description,  and the same reason why we would like EVERYONE to declare what the item is supposed to be - matching the tag to the item is important.

However, if the item is in your hands already and you are sure that the tag is not a transferred tag ( yes, I have come across some dubious members asking to have Fake bags which have had a "transplanted" authentic tag, declared as real....), then I will of course gladly tell you as much as a I can .

This tag is Authentic and it is supposed to match that of a Large Long Handled shopping tote, however, it should be the Large tote wherein the borders of the front pocket extend beyond the attachment of the handles, and of course by itself, the bag is a shade bigger than the usual Large Long Handles . The color is supposed to be Bilberry. This should also be a Plain Pliage ( no extraordinary print such as Great Wall or Eiffel ) that is most likely - but not all the time , of special edition - made for a certain area of distribution or part of a set etc etc 

Good luck.


----------



## jaj828

rx4dsoul said:


> The Autor by bagluxurydepot is Fake.
> The metal by Katsky is Authentic.



Thank you very much rx4dsoul!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Will someone please authenticate this bag for me? TIA! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-ta...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f183dab8f#ht_3075wt_922


----------



## rx4dsoul

EmeraldStar said:
			
		

> Will someone please authenticate this bag for me? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-tag-Longchamp-Le-pliage-large-Tote-Travel-Shopping-Tote-bag-Bilberry-/270989634447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f183dab8f#ht_3075wt_922



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## EmeraldStar

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.


Thanks for your prompt response! I figured it was most likely fake...oh well.


----------



## Zoeesmom

Putting my Chloe on Ebay but I need to know if it is real before doing so...I'm starting it out super cheap so hoping to find out if it's real or fake???? Can't post a pic though, so need help???PLEASE


----------



## greta917

Hi can you please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUMMER-SALE-Special-Edition-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-1602-Short-Handle-Bundled-Set-/150826413750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231df46eb6#ht_13855wt_1335

Thanks =)


----------



## pursed23

hi, i just bought a Le Pliage in Cyclamen in ebay and arrived earlier, can someone please authenticate the bag for me, im so paranoid regarding the authenticity of the bag, the seller got 300+ feedbacks but as i backread here , some powersellers sell knock offs. thanks in advance..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img1484pd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img1482r.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img1469pj.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/img1470tj.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img1477p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img1473o.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> hi, i just bought a Le Pliage in Cyclamen in ebay and arrived earlier, can someone please authenticate the bag for me, im so paranoid regarding the authenticity of the bag, the seller got 300+ feedbacks but as i backread here , some powersellers sell knock offs. thanks in advance..
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/img1484pd.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/img1482r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/img1469pj.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/img1470tj.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img1477p.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/img1473o.jpg/



Im sorry but this is a Fake cyclamen. Leather looks off with Wrong tag fonts and codes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

greta917 said:
			
		

> Hi can you please authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUMMER-SALE-Special-Edition-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-1602-Short-Handle-Bundled-Set-/150826413750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item231df46eb6#ht_13855wt_1335
> 
> Thanks =)



Hi...the set is Real.


----------



## pursed23

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry but this is a Fake cyclamen. Leather looks off with Wrong tag fonts and codes.



Is there a certain code for each color? And can you show me an authentic tag fonts? Im do confused ..Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> Is there a certain code for each color? And can you show me an authentic tag fonts? Im do confused ..Thanks



Im sorry we do not discuss that here anymore. But you can backread through the thread. Good luck.


----------



## purpleruthie

authenticate this please. 

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/c.jpg

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/b.jpg

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/a.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## greta917

Thanks rx4dsoul =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> authenticate this please.
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/c.jpg
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/b.jpg
> 
> http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo43/purpleruth/a.jpg
> 
> Thanks.



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## purpleruthie

oh dear. i think that entire batch (or probably all goods) from that seller sells  fake.

Thanks again.


----------



## feifei87

Looking for a lightweight crossbody that's I wouldn't mind getting wet.  Is this bag authentic?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/LON...her-Crossbody-Bag-France-542021-L-K-/81186109

TIA!


----------



## glam321

can you help me authenticate this longchamp bag please? 
thanks in advance
hi got the url only..TIA.


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:


> can you help me authenticate this longchamp bag please?
> thanks in advance



Please insert a link to the auction or
Please take clear no-flash photos of
1. the whole item
2. leather flap
3. leather marks
4. zipper pull
5. plastic tag
Repost your request once you have the necessary details including a description of your item. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

feifei87 said:


> Looking for a lightweight crossbody that's I wouldn't mind getting wet.  Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/LON...her-Crossbody-Bag-France-542021-L-K-/81186109
> 
> TIA!



Hi Feifi...I dont have much experience with this, but do try to wait around for *Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP*.


----------



## glam321

rx4dsoul said:


> Please insert a link to the auction or
> Please take clear no-flash photos of
> 1. the whole item
> 2. leather flap
> 3. leather marks
> 4. zipper pull
> 5. plastic tag
> Repost your request once you have the necessary details including a description of your item. Thanks



hi this is the link.

Thanks
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532768_313764898706644_356285662_n.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542898_313764942039973_1447964541_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9970_311362158946918_51119390_994738076_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543671_313765008706633_242613423_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533059_313765028706631_270722636_n.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:


> hi this is the link.
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...85503162.71395.311362158946918&type=3&theater



The photo of the tag is  very poor...please try to get a better one.
But I do suspect a possible Fake, I'm not liking how the leather looks.


----------



## glam321

i cant post a photo..


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 




feifei87 said:


> Looking for a lightweight crossbody that's I wouldn't mind getting wet.  Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/LON...her-Crossbody-Bag-France-542021-L-K-/81186109
> 
> TIA!


----------



## glam321

Hi, pls authenticate this LC autour de halong in paper
thanks

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532768_313764898706644_356285662_n.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542898_313764942039973_1447964541_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9970_311362158946918_51119390_994738076_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543671_313765008706633_242613423_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533059_313765028706631_270722636_n.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:
			
		

> Hi, pls authenticate this LC autour de halong in paper
> thanks
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532768_313764898706644_356285662_n.jpg
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542898_313764942039973_1447964541_n.jpg
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579707_313764972039970_311362158946918_51119390_994738076_n.jpg
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543671_313765008706633_242613423_n.jpg
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533059_313765028706631_270722636_n.jpg



This is a Fake Autor...bad leather, wrong tag fonts. sorry.


----------



## glam321

aw. really? 

thanks so much!


----------



## glam321

hi, sorry how about this? thanks
thats for LC planetes
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...77138753623e6de492f1511c08e12f000d66596ca.jpg


----------



## glam321

Hi, please help me authenticate this LC autour d'halong

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419466_200457886726812_330225686_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432028_200457953393472_20459471_n.jpg
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421630_200458010060133_1879847093_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417074_200458046726796_1473815178_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...26792_100002878078517_280085_1125893002_n.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428662_200458123393455_781651649_n.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424142_200458150060119_1950637175_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...726779_100002878078517_280089_552620844_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...726775_100002878078517_280090_925419493_n.jpg
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...93435_100002878078517_280091_1447530334_n.jpg


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

hi.. just wanna authenticate my Lc..  please help. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:
			
		

> hi, sorry how about this? thanks
> thats for LC planetes
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2011/1006/121632893_121409177138753623e6de492f1511c08e12f000d66596ca.jpg



The TAG is good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:
			
		

> Hi, please help me authenticate this LC autour d'halong
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419466_200457886726812_330225686_n.jpg
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/432028_200457953393472_20459471_n.jpg
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421630_200458010060133_1879847093_n.jpg
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417074_200458046726796_1473815178_n.jpg
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422536_200458086726792_100002878078517_280085_1125893002_n.jpg
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428662_200458123393455_781651649_n.jpg
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424142_200458150060119_1950637175_n.jpg
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419834_200458216726779_100002878078517_280089_552620844_n.jpg
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431170_200458256726775_100002878078517_280090_925419493_n.jpg
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420380_200458323393435_100002878078517_280091_1447530334_n.jpg



This Autor is Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazySexyCooLR said:
			
		

> hi.. just wanna authenticate my Lc..  please help. thanks!



Hi. This is Real.


----------



## CrazySexyCooLR

thanks rx4dsoul!!!


----------



## chatterbucks08

i thonk that is authentic... features of older versions longchamp bags


----------



## chatterbucks08

i own several authentic longchamp bags and the features are the same... i think yours is real...


----------



## glam321

help me authenticate this LC autour in chocolate pls
TIA.

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9461_311362158946918_51120422_320645748_n.jpg
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599000_314236765326124_346437478_n.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...121_311362158946918_51120424_1049319216_n.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2784_311362158946918_51120425_423171389_n.jpg
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600971_314236861992781_1491247180_n.jpg
thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:
			
		

> help me authenticate this LC autour in chocolate pls
> TIA.
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537474_314236728659461_311362158946918_51120422_320645748_n.jpg
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599000_314236765326124_346437478_n.jpg
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/601785_314236795326121_311362158946918_51120424_1049319216_n.jpg
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/546762_314236831992784_311362158946918_51120425_423171389_n.jpg
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600971_314236861992781_1491247180_n.jpg
> thanks



Its a Fake Chocolate Autor. Poorly executed leather workmanship and tag.


----------



## purpleruthie

For authentication please:

http://postimage.org/image/kvl4z3amz/

http://postimage.org/image/bxodqxkrj/


----------



## purpleruthie

Sorry, forgot to include another bag:

http://postimage.org/image/6dcczpsk5/
http://postimage.org/image/da0741317/
http://postimage.org/image/4ffxuhe7b/


----------



## glam321

again? 

think I just got lucky to have 1 authentic, out of the three bags we bought.. 
thanks for your help anyways...


----------



## pursed23

Is it true that les pliages color from past collection ( like citrine, kiwi, rosalie etc)that were still available today are probably fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> For authentication please:
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/kvl4z3amz/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/bxodqxkrj/



Poor leather, Fake tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> Is it true that les pliages color from past collection ( like citrine, kiwi, rosalie etc)that were still available today are probably fake?



Just because a seller is selling past season colors DOESNT automatically  mean Fake.. But sold in bulk and at very low prices , then those are reasons to be suspicious.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot to include another bag:
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/6dcczpsk5/
> http://postimage.org/image/da0741317/
> http://postimage.org/image/4ffxuhe7b/



The TAG is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





rx4dsoul said:


> *Please describe your item*.
> I generally discourage having authentication done on a photo of the tag only. I can only tell you whether the "tag" (and not the item) is Fake or Real (best as I can).
> 
> Sadly some sellers of fake items advertise the fake bags with real tags to throw the buyer off, that's why we try as much as possible to scrutinize all the details, we try to mind what is written in the item description,  and the same reason why we would like EVERYONE to declare what the item is supposed to be - matching the tag to the item is important.
> 
> However, if the item is in your hands already and you are sure that the tag is not a transferred tag ( yes, I have come across some dubious members asking to have Fake bags which have had a "transplanted" authentic tag, declared as real....), then I will of course gladly tell you as much as a I can .
> 
> Good luck.



:useless:
For new members with difficulties posting photos, this thread might help:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html


----------



## Dopey1030

Please help authenticate, am looking for my first Longchamp 

Item name - Le Pliage Cuir in Red
Seller name - Buy and Flaunt
Link - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63556.91172.164551660250490&type=1&permPage=1

Thank you!


----------



## pursed23

Hi. Can you please authenticate the lc bags shes selling.. I bought my cyclamen from her that was previously tagged as fake. Thanks alot.

http://multiply.com/m/item/dealsandstealsmanila:photos:18


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> The TAG is Real.



Wee!  I am so happy. For this one, the REAL TAG (as you have said) is the one with the bag itself.

Thanks for the reminder that you have just posted. Will take note of that.


----------



## purpleruthie

rx4dsoul said:


> Poor leather, Fake tag.



Really? 

In actual, this bag looks exactly like the one which you said "Looks Good". But of course the tag, I am so unsure.

LCs are so hard to figure out!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dopey1030 said:


> Please help authenticate, am looking for my first Longchamp
> 
> Item name - Le Pliage Cuir in Red
> Seller name - Buy and Flaunt
> Link - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63556.91172.164551660250490&type=1&permPage=1
> 
> Thank you!


It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate the lc bags shes selling.. I bought my cyclamen from her that was previously tagged as fake. Thanks alot.
> 
> http://multiply.com/m/item/dealsandstealsmanila:photos:18



pursed23: please check out the reminders I posted above.
I hope to be able to help you soon.


----------



## kitzi

This one's a Planetes. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:


> This one's a Planetes.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can you post a better photo of the tag? It's a bit blurry.  Thanks!


----------



## jenny183

Hi, could you help me to clarify my planetes medium short handle is whether authentic or fake? i just bought it from a website..i scare it would be fake which i do not know >< 
please kindly help me to clarify..i would appreciate alot 

The bag:
Front(nothing inside)
http://postimage.org/image/qvp7cku91/
http://postimage.org/image/ahu52tp9t/
Back(nothing inside)
http://postimage.org/image/z7768lnhh/
Front(cushion inside)
http://postimage.org/image/4i5qtrc41/

The zip :
http://postimage.org/image/ds56h0s0t/
http://postimage.org/image/cqa7j5go7/

The tag:
http://postimage.org/image/f2mcb8rhh/

The handle:
http://postimage.org/image/ezpjslszb/

The button:
Front
http://postimage.org/image/swn1pt5ej/
http://postimage.org/image/6o4to1gdt/
Back
http://postimage.org/image/d6qtrz4th/

The inner snap:
http://postimage.org/image/88eke52q9/
http://postimage.org/image/71tal74ij/

Thanks alot


----------



## mom_xie

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200992313340036.35709.100002878078517&type=3

im planning to buy from this seller. pls authenticate tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200992313340036.35709.100002878078517&type=3
> 
> im planning to buy from this seller. pls authenticate tnx



(choco Le Pliage)
Im sorry but this is Fake - a very ingenious one and a prime example of those that even copy sticker codes but still fall short....
Leather and hardware substandard, wrong tag fonts , and sticker codes that are also off!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenny183 said:
			
		

> Hi, could you help me to clarify my planetes medium short handle is whether authentic or fake? i just bought it from a website..i scare it would be fake which i do not know ><
> please kindly help me to clarify..i would appreciate alot
> 
> The bag:
> Front(nothing inside)
> http://postimage.org/image/qvp7cku91/
> http://postimage.org/image/ahu52tp9t/
> Back(nothing inside)
> http://postimage.org/image/z7768lnhh/
> Front(cushion inside)
> http://postimage.org/image/4i5qtrc41/
> 
> The zip :
> http://postimage.org/image/ds56h0s0t/
> http://postimage.org/image/cqa7j5go7/
> 
> The tag:
> http://postimage.org/image/f2mcb8rhh/
> 
> The handle:
> http://postimage.org/image/ezpjslszb/
> 
> The button:
> Front
> http://postimage.org/image/swn1pt5ej/
> http://postimage.org/image/6o4to1gdt/
> Back
> http://postimage.org/image/d6qtrz4th/
> 
> The inner snap:
> http://postimage.org/image/88eke52q9/
> http://postimage.org/image/71tal74ij/
> 
> Thanks alot



Medium LH Black Planetes - 
Real.


----------



## kitzi

rx4dsoul said:


> Can you post a better photo of the tag? It's a bit blurry.  Thanks!



I'm sorry but this is the only one that the seller provided.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kitzi said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is the only one that the seller provided.



Im sorry i cant help then. I would not want to make a mistake that would be unfair to you as the buyer and of course to the seller  if you would like to pursue this particular item,  pleae see reminders on previous page and good luck!


----------



## Alebeth

Hello,
I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this Longchamp bag. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mel823

Hello,

I'm thinking about bidding on this Longchamp on eBay. Can you tell me if it's authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Me...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0487d82


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimilo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this Longchamp bag. Thanks so much in advance!



Hi! I see no red flags but just for certainty...id like to see a close-up photo of the zipper material (underneath, where you can see stitches). Thanks


----------



## jenny183

rx4dsoul said:


> Medium LH Black Planetes -
> Real.


THank you so muchh !!!


----------



## mom_xie

Hi! Tnx for the help. Can u advise me which sellers online (philippines) sell authentic longchamps? Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel823 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking about bidding on this Longchamp on eBay. Can you tell me if it's authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Me...570?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0487d82



Hi! Please ask the seller for a photo of the plastic tag inside as well as the zipper pull. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:


> Hi! Tnx for the help. Can u advise me which sellers online (philippines) sell authentic longchamps? Thanks a lot!



I'm sorry but it is against TPF rules (no promotion)
However , some tips:
1. know your price points - sometimes, if the price is too good to be real, then the item isn't
2. 100% (+) feedback is not always reliable
3. ask for photos and pre-authenticate before purchase
4. ideally start your collection with boutique or store-bought items
5. backread - already plenty of info to be gained if one has the patience to go through this thread...there has been a lot of requests on items from phil sellers lately.
Good luck


----------



## glam321

help me with this one pls? thanks so much in advance

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.216115411827726.39248.100002878078517&type=3
Autour


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:


> help me with this one pls? thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.216115411827726.39248.100002878078517&type=3
> Autour


*glam321*: this Chocolate Autor is Fake. Those are Fake/Replica sticker codes with the item too. The leather doesnt look good and the item's tag font itself is wrong. On the other hand, I could see that the seller's Medium Papier Autor is Authentic.


----------



## mom_xie

glam321 -- it seems we r dealing with d same seller love onebag 
i cnt really find sellers that have products that are legit.

rx4dsoul -- thanks for the advise! i must practice a keen eye on choosing the right bag


----------



## mom_xie

hi how abt these po? please authenticate  thanks! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> hi how abt these po? please authenticate  thanks!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3



Please specify which item.


----------



## purpleruthie

Colleague is selling an LC. For authentication please.

http://postimage.org/image/7nzrqzwjr/

http://postimage.org/image/eh0mub6m9/

http://postimage.org/image/omlsx7r59/


----------



## rx4dsoul

purpleruthie said:
			
		

> Colleague is selling an LC. For authentication please.
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/7nzrqzwjr/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/eh0mub6m9/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/omlsx7r59/



Authentic Turquoise


----------



## Dopey1030

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Thank you! 

Can you please help again with this one?
Item name : Longchamp cuir natural
Seller name : Canon cut price
Link : http://canoncutprice.multiply.com/p...NTIC_LONGCHAMP_CUIR_-_NATURAL_MADE_IN_TUNISIA

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dopey1030 said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Can you please help again with this one?
> Item name : Longchamp cuir natural
> Seller name : Canon cut price
> Link : http://canoncutprice.multiply.com/photos/album/2154/BRAND_NEW_AUTHENTIC_LONGCHAMP_CUIR_-_NATURAL_MADE_IN_TUNISIA
> 
> TIA!


Looks good so far but 
Please ask for a photo of the plastic tag inside (not the leather tag). Thanks


----------



## mom_xie

rx4dsoul said:


> Please specify which item.




https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3

choco and navy po in this album please authenticate  thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3
> 
> choco and navy po in this album please authenticate  thanks


 please check out the reminders below. Thanks 


rx4dsoul said:


> FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :
> 
> *Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:*
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller: *(if you know it)
> *Item no.:* (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *: *CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)*If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting* the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> Difficulties posting pics? Help is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## mom_xie

newbie here.. thanks for the time..


----------



## judorakpl

Hi all!

newbie here...I just got conned... pretty sure the longchamp I bought is fake 


Name: LONGCHAMP Navy Toile Le Pliage White Tree and Birds Large Tote [LONG HANDLES]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180893981695#ht_5675wt_1609  Please note that the pictures of the bag I received are below are they are different from what is shown in the listing.

OH YEA, note that this picture from the listing http://pics.dieni.net/eBay/lc-black_files/image005.jpg does not even exist on the bag that I received. 

Seller: sweet.lai
Item number: 180893981695

Can someone confirm?  I've just taken more pictures...the leather feels strange and stiff...the handles seem shorter and thicker and lighter in color than normal...

Pictures that I took when I received it:
http://imgur.com/a/A5pw8


----------



## rx4dsoul

judorakpl said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> newbie here...I just got conned... pretty sure the longchamp I bought is fake
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP Navy Toile Le Pliage White Tree and Birds Large Tote [LONG HANDLES]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180893981695#ht_5675wt_1609  Please note that the pictures of the bag I received are below are they are different from what is shown in the listing.
> 
> OH YEA, note that this picture from the listing http://pics.dieni.net/eBay/lc-black_files/image005.jpg does not even exist on the bag that I received.
> 
> Seller: sweet.lai
> Item number: 180893981695
> 
> Can someone confirm?  I've just taken more pictures...the leather feels strange and stiff...the handles seem shorter and thicker and lighter in color than normal...
> 
> Pictures that I took when I received it:
> http://imgur.com/a/A5pw8



It IS a Fake Arbre, poor leather and wrong tag fonts. Sorry. 
( the original listing shows a Fake one as well )


----------



## judorakpl

Thanks!  I just contacted eBay to report this user and CES63 (the user that listed the same bag in purple http://www.ebay.com/itm/12091080833...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8247wt_1613)  

I'll let you know how buyer protection works out! Hopefully, I'll get my refund ASAP and get to burn this bag.  So disgusted right now.



rx4dsoul said:


> It IS a Fake Arbre, poor leather and wrong tag fonts. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> newbie here.. thanks for the time..



Its perfectly alright, we were all newbies at one time. I just posted the reminder so we can facilitate the requests- for you and other new members as well , provide you with the info you need to get from the seller, all for faster authentication.


----------



## nancdmd

please authenticate 

autour d ha long in choco, medium short handle

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nancdmd said:
			
		

> please authenticate
> 
> autour d ha long in choco, medium short handle
> 
> thanks!



Hi! This is Real.


----------



## nancdmd

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Real.



Oh my I'm so happy!  thank you so much! I will now use it.


----------



## nancdmd

and thank you rx4dsoul for the quick response!


----------



## rx4dsoul

judorakpl said:


> Thanks!  I just contacted eBay to report this user and CES63 (the user that listed the same bag in purple http://www.ebay.com/itm/12091080833...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8247wt_1613)
> 
> I'll let you know how buyer protection works out! Hopefully, I'll get my refund ASAP and get to burn this bag.  So disgusted right now.



There is no Purple Arbre either.


----------



## mel823

Hello,

Are either of these Lonchamps real? They're from the same eBay seller, maroonleaf:

Item number: 280896430466
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280896430466?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item number: 280896405152
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280896405152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel823 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Are either of these Lonchamps real? They're from the same eBay seller, maroonleaf:
> 
> Item number: 280896430466
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280896430466?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item number: 280896405152
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280896405152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



These are both Fake.


----------



## mel823

rx4dsoul said:


> These are both Fake.



Thanks, for the help and quick response. Off my wishlist they go.


----------



## mom_xie

please authenticate   tia

Longchamp Le Pliage LLH in Turquoise

seller: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com

TAG
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351985594/in/photostream

FLAP
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7166774385/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351986454/in/photostream/

ZIPPER PULL
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7166775151/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351986132/in/photostream/


----------



## mom_xie

please authenticate  tia

Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Large Long Handle in Chocolate

seller: http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com

http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/...our-de-Ha-Long-Large-Long-Handle-in-Chocolate


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> please authenticate   tia
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage LLH in Turquoise
> 
> seller: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com
> 
> TAG
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351985594/in/photostream
> 
> FLAP
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7166774385/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351986454/in/photostream/
> 
> ZIPPER PULL
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7166775151/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7351986132/in/photostream/



Hi! This is Real .


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> please authenticate  tia
> 
> Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Large Long Handle in Chocolate
> 
> seller: http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com
> 
> http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/photos/album/284/SOLD-Longchamp-Autour-de-Ha-Long-Large-Long-Handle-in-Chocolate



Looks good so far but I still would need a photo of the tag, please ask the seller for that. Thanks.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi sir/madam, just want to ask please if longchamp released eiffel tower in red? Thanks!


----------



## ningning143

hi this was a gift to me.  kindly please authenticate.  i dont have the bag yet.  and this was bought at an Ayala Abreeza Mall here in the Phil.  thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=289446431150525&set=a.289445727817262.60393.100002555125690&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.289445727817262.60393.100002555125690&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

ningning143 said:
			
		

> hi this was a gift to me.  kindly please authenticate.  i dont have the bag yet.  and this was bought at an Ayala Abreeza Mall here in the Phil.  thank you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=289446431150525&set=a.289445727817262.60393.100002555125690&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.289445727817262.60393.100002555125690&type=3



This is Fake. The leather doesnt look good and more importantly, the tag has wrong font. Sorry. 
It is never a good idea to have gifts authenticated, better take them at face value and save everyone from grief.


----------



## ningning143

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. The leather doesnt look good and more importantly, the tag has wrong font. Sorry.
> It is never a good idea to have gifts authenticated, better take them at face value and save everyone from grief.


thank you so much


----------



## Melisan92

I recently purchased what is supposed to be a Longchamp victoire bag on eBay. The bag is a dark brown with black leather straps and details. The nylon feels of good quality and it has the reinforced snap, the YKK zipper and the tag inside reads "SPE PAC/02 Longchamp Paris Made in France 0840331." My concern is that I have not been able to find a reputable reference to this particular victoire anywhere that I have looked and the bag does not have an inside pocket. Sorry, this is my first post on purse forum and so I am not familiar with the forum conventions but I would really appreciate an insight anyone might have regarding this bag.


----------



## Melisan92

Forgot to include images:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11088342170...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_659wt_1270


----------



## rx4dsoul

Melisan92 said:
			
		

> Forgot to include images:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110883421705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_659wt_1270



Something about this concerns me...I suspect it is a Fake from the emboss on the front. If you can post a better photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## mom_xie

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! This is Real .



wow thanks!


----------



## daniellezurosky

Just bought this "Longchamp" at goodwill, hoping you could authenticate it for me!


----------



## Alebeth

Hi! I'm so sorry for the delay in posting more pics as requested from my original post of June 4. Here are the pics of the inner zipper stitching. Thanks so much for authenticating!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimilo said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm so sorry for the delay in posting more pics as requested from my original post of June 4. Here are the pics of the inner zipper stitching. Thanks so much for authenticating!



Yes these photos are what I need and
Yes, your item is Authentic.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi there. If I may ask please and hopefully somebody help me with the question  Just want to ask if longchamp released eiffel tower in red? My friend is trying to sell me one. Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dly_e said:


> Hi there. If I may ask please and hopefully somebody help me with the question  Just want to ask if longchamp released eiffel tower in red? My friend is trying to sell me one. Thanks in advance



Yes, just released for Spring/Summer.


----------



## mom_xie

hi Dly_e

really i want red eiffel tower


----------



## Dly_e

Thanks for the reply rx4dsoul. I really appreciate it.  
Hi mom_xie, yeah it's pretty. My friend has lsh and msh 
Both of you have a good day


----------



## shethinksthat

Hi, please please authenticate this bag for me, if possible. Thank you very much! 

The seller sent me a little blurry pics.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qlm2mw

Best regards!
She'


----------



## shethinksthat

Hi, please authenticate this longchamp for me, if possible. Thanks thanks a lot!

sendspace.com/file/qlm2mw

Love,


----------



## Alebeth

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes these photos are what I need and
> Yes, your item is Authentic.



Thank you so much! What great news!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Hi! Kindly authenticate this site for me. Especially their Le Pliages which are very cheap  2 of my friends bought from her already but since I am a TPFer, i always wanna make sure since they are too cheap and might be a red flag 

Seller: Love OneBag (Rei Monique Yu)

Links: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215062541933013.38993.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagistaBaby said:
			
		

> Hi! Kindly authenticate this site for me. Especially their Le Pliages which are very cheap  2 of my friends bought from her already but since I am a TPFer, i always wanna make sure since they are too cheap and might be a red flag
> 
> Seller: Love OneBag (Rei Monique Yu)
> 
> Links: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/4853553/LONGCHAMP+2012+W/+YELLOW+STICKER+CODES..%28batch+12%29+100%25+AUTHENTIC%21?event=Sulit.com.ph+Homepage,Browsing+History,Browsing+History
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215062541933013.38993.100002878078517&type=3



I cant make a decision on the Sulit site, not enough photos are presented...
However, the Mandarin pliage on the Facebook site is definitely Fake (leather looks off, wrong tag fonts) and yes those stickers are  counterfeits .


----------



## BagistaBaby

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I cant make a decision on the Sulit site, not enough photos are presented...
> However, the Mandarin pliage on the Facebook site is definitely Fake (leather looks off, wrong tag fonts) and yes those stickers are  counterfeits .



Oh. To think this seller has celebrities in the phils as buyers (saw in one feedback) 

Thanks again for always being reliable RX


----------



## shethinksthat

hello, please authenticate. thank you!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179968197/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179964157/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179972665/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179976529/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179984639/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7365216532/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179994615/in/photostream/

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shethinksthat said:
			
		

> hello, please authenticate. thank you!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179968197/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179964157/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179972665/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179976529/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179984639/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7365216532/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80190187@N02/7179994615/in/photostream/
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!



It's Real.


----------



## shethinksthat

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


rx4dsoul,

thank you so much! you've been very helpful to us! may you be blessed 

, She


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real! 




daniellezurosky said:


> Just bought this "Longchamp" at goodwill, hoping you could authenticate it for me!


----------



## jslovesh

hi! please authenticate this for me. Is it possible for an LM metal to be made in china?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...82223405.78210.128379207231308&type=1&theater


----------



## mom_xie

hi! please authenticate  tia 

seller pinkflirt (sulit.com.ph)

item: longchamp llh bilberry


zipper pull

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180608321/in/photostream

tag

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365835154/in/photostream/


flap

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365834846/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365834058/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180607005/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180604907/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180606401/in/photostream/


----------



## beautybean

http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4237.jpg
http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4212.jpg
http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4230.jpg

Hello, please authenticity for this navy blue, thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:


> hi! please authenticate  tia
> 
> seller pinkflirt (sulit.com.ph)
> 
> item: longchamp llh bilberry
> 
> 
> zipper pull
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180608321/in/photostream
> 
> tag
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365835154/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> flap
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365834846/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7365834058/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180607005/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180604907/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7180606401/in/photostream/


This Bilberry is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:


> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4237.jpg
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4212.jpg
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...nd grapihte/?action=view&current=_DSC4230.jpg
> 
> Hello, please authenticity for this navy blue, thanks


Need  photos of the plastic tag inside and the zipper pull. Thanks


----------



## beautybean

this is for navy blue :
http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1127.jpg

http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1124.jpg

http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1126.jpg

2. slate 

http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums...vy grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1123.jpg

please check both tag.thank you a lot.



rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos of the plastic tag inside and the zipper pull. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:
			
		

> this is for navy blue :
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii543/bestforyou1212/navy%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1123.jpg#!oZZ3QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1259.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fii543%2Fbestforyou1212%2Fnavy%2520grapihte%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_1127.jpg
> 
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii543/bestforyou1212/navy%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1123.jpg#!oZZ6QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1259.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fii543%2Fbestforyou1212%2Fnavy%2520grapihte%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_1124.jpg
> 
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii543/bestforyou1212/navy%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1123.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1259.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fii543%2Fbestforyou1212%2Fnavy%2520grapihte%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_1126.jpg
> 
> 2. slate
> 
> http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii543/bestforyou1212/navy%20grapihte/?action=view&current=IMG_1123.jpg
> 
> please check both tag.thank you a lot.



All tags here are Fake. Poor leather quality too. Sorry.


----------



## mom_xie

hi please authenticate  tia

msh choco autour de ha long
seller pinkflirt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182214549/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182215893/in/photostream/

tag

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7367444880/in/photostream/

zipper pull

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7367446432/in/photostream/

flap

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182212929/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182213057/in/photostream/

disc

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182211275/in/photostream


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> hi please authenticate  tia
> 
> msh choco autour de ha long
> seller pinkflirt
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182214549/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182215893/in/photostream/
> 
> tag
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7367444880/in/photostream/
> 
> zipper pull
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7367446432/in/photostream/
> 
> flap
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182212929/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182213057/in/photostream/
> 
> disc
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7182211275/in/photostream



Another Fake.


----------



## mom_xie

rx4dsoul said:


> Another Fake.



awww really  what gave it away?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:


> awww really  what gave it away?



Same reason other Nylon Pliages (your previous items and other items from other members) fail authenticity...
Bad/cheap leather and wrong tag fonts.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jslovesh said:


> hi! please authenticate this for me. Is it possible for an LM metal to be made in china?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...82223405.78210.128379207231308&type=1&theater



Hi! Yes, they can be made in China...and yes, this item is Authentic. 
Please follow this format for future requests. Thanks!
*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no.: (if it is on auction)*
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here


----------



## mom_xie

awww.. still in search of the perfect bag  thanks for d help


----------



## megumiokaya

Please authenticate this one:

Item: Longchamp Autour de HaLong (Medium Longhandle in Paper)
Seller: bubble_toes87
Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/380445378327...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_11360wt_1139

Feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

megumiokaya said:


> Please authenticate this one:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Autour de HaLong (Medium Longhandle in Paper)
> Seller: bubble_toes87
> Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/380445378327...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_11360wt_1139
> 
> Feedback will be highly appreciated.



Everything looks good, leather, details, so i'm almost (99%) sure this is Authentic. Almost would be definite if I get to see a photo of the tag.


----------



## minnie328

Hi!

I bought this from a friend and can't tell if it's real or not. Some aspects make me think it's real, but others scream fake...help?

Thanks!

http://imageshack.us/g/818/img1581gw.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

minnie328 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I bought this from a friend and can't tell if it's real or not. Some aspects make me think it's real, but others scream fake...help?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/818/img1581gw.jpg/



It's Real.


----------



## minnie328

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



No way! I'm honestly shocked. 
I forgot to post pics of this (sorry, I was in a rush) but I can't find a YKK on the zipper and the back says "LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP "SHOPPING"" on one line and the regular "modele dispose (with accents)" on the second.


----------



## rx4dsoul

minnie328 said:
			
		

> No way! I'm honestly shocked.
> I forgot to post pics of this (sorry, I was in a rush) but I can't find a YKK on the zipper and the back says "LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP "SHOPPING"" on one line and the regular "modele dispose (with accents)" on the second.



If you mean "modele depose" (not "dispose") then the stamps are fine. 

It's an old version of the Les Pliage, no plastic tag inside yet. 

Please do not go by what sellers claim about the YKK, the stamps, the plastic disc etc etc - while helpful , they are not the only necessary details, besides these are easily faked nowadays. Not very applicable to old items too. 

Enjoy your Lc.


----------



## minnie328

rx4dsoul said:


> If you mean "modele depose" (not "dispose") then the stamps are fine.
> 
> It's an old version of the Les Pliage, no plastic tag inside yet.
> 
> Please do not go by what sellers claim about the YKK, the stamps, the plastic disc etc etc - while helpful , they are not the only necessary details, besides these are easily faked nowadays. Not very applicable to old items too.
> 
> Enjoy your Lc.



Sorry. My computer auto-corrected it! haha

You MADE MY DAY! Thanks!!  And thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## TwistCouture

LOVE the Longchamps - great little 'everything' bags! Learning from the posts what to look for - thanks!

Does anyone authenticate JPK 75 Paris bags? I'm loving the bucket bag with all the pockets inside. Have one, want several more that I don't mind getting scuffed.

Thanks - didn't mean to highjack the thread! (new)


----------



## sissypretty

hi. kindly authenticate please. many thanks. 

Item: Planetes LLH
Seller: myoneandonlineshop
Link: http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10041/LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-LARGE-LONGHANDLE


----------



## sissypretty

and this one too. thanks. 

Item: Planetes LLH
Seller: myoneandonlineshop
Link: http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10055/Longchamp-Planetes-Medium-size


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:


> hi. kindly authenticate please. many thanks.
> 
> Item: Planetes LLH
> Seller: myoneandonlineshop
> Link: http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10041/LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-LARGE-LONGHANDLE





sissypretty said:


> and this one too. thanks.
> 
> Item: Planetes LLH
> Seller: myoneandonlineshop
> Link: http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10055/Longchamp-Planetes-Medium-size



Need photos of the tags.


----------



## lentot

hello, can you please tell if this Longchamp is authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300721172953...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7280wt_1002

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sissypretty

rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos of the tags.



hi here is the tag photo for the Beige Planetes MLH. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:


> hi here is the tag photo for the Beige Planetes MLH. Thanks.



This is Real.


----------



## laura_sofia

Hi, 

1st post, newbie here. okay, this one's just really got me curious. I don't know how to authenticate an LC, and that's what actually prevented me from buying one online before this since I know there's a lot of fakes out there now with incredibly low prices, but still sellers got many buyers, and feedback.

anyway, I just want to share the story of my 1st LC(still unsure of authenticity) so here it goes, I've finally decided to bid on one after taking some chances. Got my maximum bid at a very low price - that's why I was surprised I won the auction in ebay. Then, seller took 3days to communicate with me, and that's what got me worried, that she won't sell the item to me after winning it. She/he first claimed, the one they had was damaged and they have it in a different color, and that they have to wait for the delivery of their next batch. 

The next day, they told me the color is available and that they can have it shipped. Checking out the one I got from the pictures they've posted.. saw some differences. Guessing they got a fake one just to facilitate my winning bid, specially seeing the le pliage "shopping" is not correctly placed? Don't even know if it was the right font. So right now, I just want to confirm if this one is real/fake..

thanks for keeping up with my story.. 

pics below.. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

laura_sofia said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1st post, newbie here. okay, this one's just really got me curious. I don't know how to authenticate an LC, and that's what actually prevented me from buying one online before this since I know there's a lot of fakes out there now with incredibly low prices, but still sellers got many buyers, and feedback.
> 
> anyway, I just want to share the story of my 1st LC(still unsure of authenticity) so here it goes, I've finally decided to bid on one after taking some chances. Got my maximum bid at a very low price - that's why I was surprised I won the auction in ebay. Then, seller took 3days to communicate with me, and that's what got me worried, that she won't sell the item to me after winning it. She/he first claimed, the one they had was damaged and they have it in a different color, and that they have to wait for the delivery of their next batch.
> 
> The next day, they told me the color is available and that they can have it shipped. Checking out the one I got from the pictures they've posted.. saw some differences. Guessing they got a fake one just to facilitate my winning bid, specially seeing the le pliage "shopping" is not correctly placed? Don't even know if it was the right font. So right now, I just want to confirm if this one is real/fake..
> 
> thanks for keeping up with my story..
> 
> pics below.. thanks!



It IS Fake. Wrong tag fonts. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lentot said:


> hello, can you please tell if this Longchamp is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/300721172953...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7280wt_1002
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's a Fake Autor. Bad leather , wrong tag fonts. Sorry. 

Please follow this format for future requests. Thanks!
*Name/item description/specific item FIRST* example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here


----------



## laura_sofia

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS Fake. Wrong tag fonts. Sorry.



Thought so. Thanks for confirming! I'm a bit sad and was still hopeful, but I think with the low price I've won it, it's now okay as a market bag. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Santyf

Helloo .. I need a help

I just purchased lc lepliage red ssh
The tag inside is written :
0615134
CLA PAC/02
1621089545

And the back flap is written :
LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP SIZE "S"
MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN PARIS

This is the link http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379176916/



Is thE bag authentic? TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Santyf said:
			
		

> Helloo .. I need a help
> 
> I just purchased lc lepliage red ssh
> The tag inside is written :
> 0615134
> CLA PAC/02
> 1621089545
> 
> And the back flap is written :
> LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP SIZE "S"
> MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN PARIS
> 
> Is thE bag authentic? TIA



We need photos to authenticate.


----------



## Santyf

@rx4dsoul : hello..here is the link of the photos

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379176916/
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379185488/
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379187786/

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

Santyf said:


> @rx4dsoul : hello..here is the link of the photos
> 
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379176916/
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379185488/
> http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/80527920@N06/7379187786/
> 
> Thank you so much



It's Real.


----------



## Santyf

@rx4dsoul : many thankss :*


----------



## fun422

Hi rx4dsoul,

I just purchased lc Le Pliage - 2605089292 Khaki , please authenticate this for me
Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/30533434@N04/

Thanks


----------



## tiramisuux

Hi, I want to buy the Le Pliage in Graphite on ebay. Please help me authenticate it!

Here are the picture links:
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_5220.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_6235.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_5218.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_6255.jpg

and the listing is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31040624...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2158wt_1080


----------



## rx4dsoul

tiramisuux said:


> Hi, I want to buy the Le Pliage in Graphite on ebay. Please help me authenticate it!
> 
> Here are the picture links:
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_5220.jpg
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_6235.jpg
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_5218.jpg
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/lqw_a_lqw/IMG_6255.jpg
> 
> and the listing is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31040624...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2158wt_1080



Hi. The leather isn't good on this one, I suspect this is fake....please post a photo of the tag so we can be certain. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

fun422 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I just purchased lc Le Pliage - 2605089292 Khaki , please authenticate this for me
> Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/30533434@N04/
> 
> Thanks



Hi. This is Fake, unfortunately. The tag isn't real and the leather doesn't look good. Sorry.


----------



## fun422

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. This is Fake, unfortunately. The tag isn't real and the leather doesn't look good. Sorry.



Thx for the info


----------



## mel823

Hello,

Can you authenticate this Longchamp? 

Longchamp Le Pliage long handle small(or is it medium) in dark purple(bilberry?)
*ebay seller:* music-n-photofun 
*Item number:* 320927518721
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320927518721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel823 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Can you authenticate this Longchamp?
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage long handle small(or is it medium) in dark purple(bilberry?)
> ebay seller: music-n-photofun
> Item number: 320927518721
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320927518721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good.
Small shopping tote and medium long handled tote are one and the same. It's Bilberry.


----------



## vanniepoooooler

This is fake  im sorry! I work at a resale clothing store,, sorry :/


----------



## mel823

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.
> Small shopping tote and medium long handled tote are one and the same. It's Bilberry.



Thank you! I'm going to bid on it!


----------



## glam321

http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...1dc614f03bc2cf168dd9072cb5b96d665390e472c.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:


> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/...1dc614f03bc2cf168dd9072cb5b96d665390e472c.jpg



The hardware, leather and tag are all wrong. This is Fake. Sorry


----------



## Unpredictable

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392828652/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392216998/in/photostream


----------



## rx4dsoul

*FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:

Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items. 
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.

:useless:
*Label your item.*
Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication. 
*Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
*Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## Unpredictable

Can you help to authenticate this?

It is le pliage medium long handle in olive green 

Here is the link for the photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392869698/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392828652/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392216998/in/photostream

Thank you for the help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unpredictable said:
			
		

> Can you help to authenticate this?
> 
> It is le pliage medium long handle in olive green
> 
> Here is the link for the photos:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392869698/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392828652/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7392216998/in/photostream
> 
> Thank you for the help.



It's Real...but the official color is Taupe, judging from the photo of the tag.


----------



## Unpredictable

I am so relieved I thought the one that I bought online Is fake. Can you help me to authenticate these two bags?

Both medium short handle in navy color.

1. http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393180460/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393165288/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393164274/in/photostream/

2. Here's the other one
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7392921586/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7392920768/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393372156/in/photostream/

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unpredictable said:


> I am so relieved I thought the one that I bought online Is fake. Can you help me to authenticate these two bags?
> 
> Both medium short handle in navy color.
> 
> 1. http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393180460/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393165288/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393164274/in/photostream/
> 
> 2. Here's the other one
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7392921586/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7392920768/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wendellprincipe/7393372156/in/photostream/
> 
> Thank you so much for the help.


The first item is *Real*, *but* it's *not Navy*., it's supposed to be Graphite.
The second item is Real as well.


----------



## Unpredictable

super thanks for the help. now i know what i have is authentic. and youre really good in identifying colors as well. hihihi. i thought both are navy. (di pala.hahaha). and oh, my friend ask me to authenticate her bag as well because i told her that you can help to identify whether the bag is authentic or counterfeit. can you help me again to autheticate her bag?

model:Le pliage medium short handle in curry

http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394131632/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394131824/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394132104/in/photostream/

youre such a great help. thank you again.


----------



## Unpredictable

and also these two. sorry for the last minute post. but i really need your help with this one.

1. large long handle in beige
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361618/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394362424/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361406/in/photostream/

2. le pliage cabas in black
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361878/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394362120/in/photostream/

again, thank you so much for the help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unpredictable said:
			
		

> super thanks for the help. now i know what i have is authentic. and youre really good in identifying colors as well. hihihi. i thought both are navy. (di pala.hahaha). and oh, my friend ask me to authenticate her bag as well because i told her that you can help to identify whether the bag is authentic or counterfeit. can you help me again to autheticate her bag?
> 
> model:Le pliage medium short handle in curry
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394131632/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394131824/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394132104/in/photostream/
> 
> youre such a great help. thank you again.



This is Fake . Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unpredictable said:
			
		

> and also these two. sorry for the last minute post. but i really need your help with this one.
> 
> 1. large long handle in beige
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361618/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394362424/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361406/in/photostream/
> 
> 2. le pliage cabas in black
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394361878/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7394362120/in/photostream/
> 
> again, thank you so much for the help.



These two are Fakes as well.


----------



## hansnkimcent

Please authenticate this bag, thank you.

Longchamp Planetes Large Shoulder Tote in Red Cinder
Here is the link of photos.
http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...hamp Planetes Large Shoulder Tote-Red Cinder/


----------



## Unpredictable

Oh my, how did you know that they are fake? Super sad.


----------



## Unpredictable

again, can you help me to authenticate this one?

large long handle in green
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100226/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100226/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100802/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

hansnkimcent said:


> Please authenticate this bag, thank you.
> 
> Longchamp Planetes Large Shoulder Tote in Red Cinder
> Here is the link of photos.
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums...hamp Planetes Large Shoulder Tote-Red Cinder/



Item is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unpredictable said:


> again, can you help me to authenticate this one?
> 
> large long handle in green
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100226/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100226/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/80651222@N06/7398100802/in/photostream/



It may just be from the quality of your photos but im not liking the leather on the olive green.

*Also, you said the item was large long handle, but the link in your post opens to a tag for a short handled bag.*Are these your own photos or the seller's? If these are the seller's then its a *fake alert* and best stay away from it....

Please take better photos and re-post your request (tag, leather flap, leather marks on front and the back, zipper material -underneath where it shows the stitches, hardware) .I suggest inserting the photos in your post rather than just linking them...please also label your photos accordingly. Thank you.


----------



## eLaNaKcL

Hello
LC Le Pliage Orange Medium Long Handle
Bought it online, pls help verify if it's authentic. Thanks!


----------



## mrsmayb

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


i also have a longchamp with that zipper logo, bought from Brussels Belgium.


----------



## rx4dsoul

eLaNaKcL said:


> Hello
> LC Le Pliage Orange Medium Long Handle
> Bought it online, pls help verify if it's authentic. Thanks!



The leather doesn't look good (substandard) to me, however, it might just be from the very small photos.

Please insert larger photos of everything. Thanks!


----------



## mel823

Hello again!

Can you authenticate this bag, please:
*Longchamp  Le Pliage long handle, I believe it's a medium sized bag. Don't know what color it is. She has it listed as a purple. *
*eBay seller*: 2goodeyestoo 
*Item number:* 360464316006
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360464316006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel823 said:
			
		

> Hello again!
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag, please:
> Longchamp  Le Pliage long handle, I believe it's a medium sized bag. Don't know what color it is. She has it listed as a purple.
> eBay seller: 2goodeyestoo
> Item number: 360464316006
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360464316006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good.


----------



## eLaNaKcL

Reattach pic for medium long handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

eLaNaKcL said:


> Reattach pic for medium long handle


I need a better photo of the tag...like the 1st 3 new photos you uploaded.
The leather looks Fake.


----------



## eLaNaKcL

Here u go


----------



## rx4dsoul

eLaNaKcL said:


> Here u go



I'm afraid my suspicion is correct, this item is Fake. Aside from the susbstandard leather, the font on the tag is wrong. Sorry.


----------



## eLaNaKcL

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid my suspicion is correct, this item is Fake. Aside from the susbstandard leather, the font on the tag is wrong. Sorry.




Thanks a lot!


----------



## eLaNaKcL

What about this? I don't know which model is this, but it's medium with long handle.


----------



## rx4dsoul

eLaNaKcL said:


> What about this? I don't know which model is this, but it's medium with long handle.



This one is Real...it's the Apache Pliage from 2011 F/W.


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi Mods!

My friend just gotten me 2 longchamp planetes from Hongkong.
I cant find this size in Singapore boutique. So wanna check if its auth, although it comes with receipt and everything!

Item: Longchamp planetes
Colour: Red and Bilberry ( 2 items)
Size: Large
Handles: Short handles!

Thanks mods (:
have a great day ((:


----------



## kokhuiqi

one more pic (:


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:
			
		

> one more pic (:



Hi! We are not the Moderators, rather just lowly members assisting in the authentication on the subforum.

As per your item, they both look like special edition Planetes. Im not familiar with the offiial color on the 2nd item , but both look good to me and I see no red flags. 

As per the size, it's not commonly available, but yes, this is also a legit size for a planetes and like I said, a special edition size also.


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! We are not the Moderators, rather just lowly members assisting in the authentication on the subforum.
> 
> As per your item, they both look like special edition Planetes. Im not familiar with the offiial color on the 2nd item , but both look good to me and I see no red flags.
> 
> As per the size, it's not commonly available, but yes, this is also a legit size for a planetes and like I said, a special edition size also.




Hi! you guys are definitely not lowly members! have been of great help!
hehe! thanks, feel so happy adding 2 more limited edt to my longchamp!


----------



## snail01234

HI~ kindly authenticate please. Thanks. 
ItemLANÈTES (Noir) 2605002
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408835464/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408837756/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408840070/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408842788/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408846300/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408832932/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408830260/in/photostream


----------



## rx4dsoul

snail01234 said:
			
		

> HI~ kindly authenticate please. Thanks.
> ItemLANÈTES (Noir) 2605002
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408835464/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408837756/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408840070/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408842788/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408846300/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408832932/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59325624@N06/7408830260/in/photostream



It's authentic.


----------



## mel823

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



Thank you so much!


----------



## hansnkimcent

Thank you so much!


rx4dsoul said:


> Item is Real.


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, please help me authenticate these 2 Le pliages. Thanks a lot in advance.

Item: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE BILBERRY
Seller: mrk_129
Item number: 110900396921
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHA...tDomain_211&hash=item19d22dc379#ht_1699wt_906

Item: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE CHOCOLATE BROWN
Seller: mrk_129
Item number: 110900397167
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHA...tDomain_211&hash=item19d22dc46f#ht_1699wt_906


----------



## snail01234

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, please help me authenticate these 2 Le pliages. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Item: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE BILBERRY
> Seller: mrk_129
> Item number: 110900396921
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-BILBERRY-/110900396921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19d22dc379#ht_1699wt_906
> 
> Item: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE CHOCOLATE BROWN
> Seller: mrk_129
> Item number: 110900397167
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-CHOCOLATE-BROWN-/110900397167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19d22dc46f#ht_1699wt_906



The Bilberry is Fake.
Need to see photo of the tag on the Choco but the leather doesnt look good.


----------



## seth_andie

hi. these are the other pics. pls help authenticate. thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

seth_andie said:
			
		

> hi. these are the other pics. pls help authenticate. thanks.



This is a Fake Autor. Sorry.


----------



## seth_andie

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake Autor. Sorry.


how'd you know? what gave it away? thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

seth_andie said:
			
		

> how'd you know? what gave it away? thanks



Substandard leather.


----------



## tiramisuux

Bought this in the Longchamp store in QVB, Sydney.
Thing is.. I can't find this particular colour online when I got home..
And the tag says made in CHINA.

Model: Le Pliage Long Handle
Colour: CAMEL!


----------



## tiramisuux

here is the receipt + zipper:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/72v1ujjmn9usmqb/20120621_210915.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lbfhs0mwkjjb5tx/20120621_210801.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

tiramisuux said:


> Bought this in the Longchamp store in QVB, Sydney.
> Thing is.. I can't find this particular colour online when I got home..
> And the tag says made in CHINA.
> 
> Model: Le Pliage Long Handle
> Colour: CAMEL!



It's Authentic. You won't see this online yet, since if I am not mistaken,  it is supposed to be part of the Fall/Winter 2012 range of colors.
A lot, not all, of Le Pliages are made in China, it's certainly something I wouldn't worry about as the leather looks good on your item. 

ps: Receipt not needed.


----------



## tiramisuux

OH!! I didn't know the fall/winter collection was out already. I guess I just got paranoid there. YAY for being one of the first to get the new colours


----------



## beautybean

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc7ca2804

this seller still try to sell  tree of life in bilberry which is fake item, I think it is same seller which sell bilberry in" tree of life" before. Longchamp confirm that, " tree of life" never come with bilberry.
I just report it. please logo in your eBay  account report this .


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hi ladies..bought this at secondhand shop so sorry no link or listing number. There are a few differences from the one I bought at nordy..so I have no idea

Item. Small longchamp le pliage
Says; les pliages longchamp type "s"
Modele detose made in france


----------



## Cadence73

Hi ladies.  I just purchased this Longchamp: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320928666629&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

There is no inner tag - I chatted with the seller and she informed that older Longchamp (2005 and older) do not have the inner tag.  Everything seems ok, but I'd love another opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Hi ladies..bought this at secondhand shop so sorry no link or listing number. There are a few differences from the one I bought at nordy..so I have no idea
> 
> Item. Small longchamp le pliage
> Says; les pliages longchamp type "s"
> Modele detose made in france



Looks good to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cadence73 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I just purchased this Longchamp: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320928666629&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> There is no inner tag - I chatted with the seller and she informed that older Longchamp (2005 and older) do not have the inner tag.  Everything seems ok, but I'd love another opinion.



Hi! Can we see a photo of the metal/zipper pull?


----------



## joytej

Hi! I need a little help to authenticate this Planetes, please?
The photo of the tag is blurry though. Seller says these are the details:

CLA SEGO2
LONGCHAMP 
MADE IN FRANCE 

0838920
2605002001

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120786227655&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


----------



## Cadence73

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Can we see a photo of the metal/zipper pull?



Struggling to get a good pic.  I can say it's the silvery nickel color with Longchamp along the top and 1948 underneath on both sides.  The rider is quite detailed/articulated - you can clearly see the arms and legs.


----------



## Cadence73

I should add the seller promised me a refund if it didn't turn out to be authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

joytej said:


> Hi! I need a little help to authenticate this Planetes, please?
> The photo of the tag is blurry though. Seller says these are the details:
> 
> CLA SEGO2
> LONGCHAMP
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 
> 0838920
> 2605002001
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120786227655&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123



Please read reminders on page 379 of this thread and repost your request once you have the necessary photos/details. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cadence73 said:


> Struggling to get a good pic.  I can say it's the silvery nickel color with Longchamp along the top and 1948 underneath on both sides.  The rider is quite detailed/articulated - you can clearly see the arms and legs.



I'm sorry I can't be of much help unless you post good photos of what you are describing. I also need to see a photo of the code stamped underneath the leather flap, near where it joins nylon. Please also see reminders on page 379 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## joytej

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read reminders on page 379 of this thread and repost your request once you have the necessary photos/details. Thanks!


 
Hi rx4dsoul! I've requested clearer photos however seller says she is on pregnancy bed rest and is unable to take photos =(

Thanks anyway! =)


----------



## Gaara

Can someone please help me to authenticate this long champ? It's the Planetes in Black Medium Long Handle. Thanks!


----------



## beautybean

seller: consoledcat
Item number: 130715415534
site: www.ebay.com

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LONGCHA...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f3ef3ee


please authenticity ,thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gaara said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me to authenticate this long champ? It's the Planetes in Black Medium Long Handle. Thanks!



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:
			
		

> seller: consoledcat
> Item number: 130715415534
> site: www.ebay.com
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-LARGE-TOTE-BAG-1899089457-PEACOCK-BLUE-Long-Handles-/130715415534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6f3ef3ee
> 
> please authenticity ,thank you



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## mintrified

Hey rx4dsoul,
Can you please help me authenticate this, thanks so much for all your work!

Seller: shopfranceinc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-R...H_Handbags&hash=item19d22df33a#ht_1543wt_1083


----------



## rx4dsoul

mintrified said:
			
		

> Hey rx4dsoul,
> Can you please help me authenticate this, thanks so much for all your work!
> 
> Seller: shopfranceinc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Red-Eiffel-Tower-Tote-Purse-Bag-Pliage-New-Authentic-Limited-Edition-/110900409146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d22df33a#ht_1543wt_1083



It's Real!


----------



## bagura

i bought my lc at the changi airport in singapore at the fashion botique. im just wondering if mine is authentic since the logo is not visible at the back of the flap. and the label says

NCA   LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0818421
1623089007

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagura said:
			
		

> i bought my lc at the changi airport in singapore at the fashion botique. im just wondering if mine is authentic since the logo is not visible at the back of the flap. and the label says
> 
> NCA   LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0818421
> 1623089007
> 
> thanks!



We cannot authenticate without photos. Sorry. Please read reminders on page 397 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## bagura

hi
i bought my lc at the changi airport in singapore at the fashion botique. im just wondering if mine is authentic since the logo is not visible at the back of the flap. and the label says

NCA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0818421
1623089007

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


^ 


bagura said:


> hi
> i bought my lc at the changi airport in singapore at the fashion botique. im just wondering if mine is authentic since the logo is not visible at the back of the flap. and the label says
> 
> NCA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0818421
> 1623089007
> 
> thanks!


----------



## willworkforlv

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this? These are the only photos the seller could give me. Thank you so much! Any reply will be appreciated.  This is a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Raisin.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295234567221674&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295235790554885&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295235993888198&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236230554841&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236373888160&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236727221458&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295237137221417&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater


----------



## willworkforlv

The seller does not offer a money-back guarantee, which I think is a red flag.


----------



## bagura

sorry! got excited lol  

its a medium short handle white le pliage longchamp

i bought it in the fashion boutique at the changi airport singapore


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagura said:
			
		

> sorry! got excited lol
> 
> its a medium short handle white le pliage longchamp
> 
> i bought it in the fashion boutique at the changi airport singapore



It's Real. 
The leather looks good , that was your concern but there's no need to worry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

willworkforlv said:
			
		

> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this? These are the only photos the seller could give me. Thank you so much! Any reply will be appreciated.  This is a Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Raisin.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295234567221674&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295235790554885&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295235993888198&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236230554841&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236373888160&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236727221458&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295237137221417&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater



The photo of the leather is a little blurry but the tag is Authentic. You might want to get better photos of the leather parts if you want to be certain.


----------



## willworkforlv

Thank you, rx4dsoul


----------



## aylynn

Hello, please authenticate this one:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bag (small size with long handle)
Seller: Beautilicious
Photos: http://siao1.blogspot.com/2012/06/longchamp-bag-from-mydeal-rm250.html

Feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aylynn said:
			
		

> Hello, please authenticate this one:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage bag (small size with long handle)
> Seller: Beautilicious
> Photos: http://siao1.blogspot.com/2012/06/longchamp-bag-from-mydeal-rm250.html
> 
> Feedback will be highly appreciated.



This is Fake. 
Leather is substandard  and the tag's fonts aren't right. Sorry.


----------



## beautybean

when I search " longchamp le pliage"
the listing full over from both new seller, location " from Canada ", but item shipped from China. both use same picture same description , same first feedback 
*hightechworld925* and *simplifiedpc227*
I checked their feedback, I realise both ebay account is belong same person, in each account the first feedback is same.play fake feedback.
Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#261042578388)
Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#190692561340)

I checked their listing, they list " Tree of life" in bilberry again,
and  autour de ha le pliage in " ice gray" 
I report them immediately, I checked here and called longchamp, Tree of life never come with bilberry and Autour de only two color, "paper and brown."
what about others, please authenticity*.
*Seller : hightechworld925
Brand New Longchamp Autour de Ha Le pliage Tote bag Brown Large
item No: 190695285527
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66532317

Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Black Size Large
Item number: 190694926042
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c664da6da

seller : *simplifiedpc227*
Item number: 261051957621
Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Lavender Size Large
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3cc7e8c175

Item number: 261053327154
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3cc7fda732

I almost sure both eBay account belong same person, and they aren't in Canada. now ruin our Canada market make Canadian looks bad. their listing full of eBay page.
please verity both of  the authenticity , so I can  log-in your eBay account report the seller


----------



## mom_xie

darshan pink tote

seller glamgossip.multiply.com

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7441771100/in/photostream


----------



## aylynn

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.
> Leather is substandard  and the tag's fonts aren't right. Sorry.




Thanks a lot....


----------



## rx4dsoul

mom_xie said:
			
		

> darshan pink tote
> 
> seller glamgossip.multiply.com
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinkxie/7441771100/in/photostream



It's a Fake Darshan. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:
			
		

> when I search " longchamp le pliage"
> the listing full over from both new seller, location " from Canada ", but item shipped from China. both use same picture same description , same first feedback
> hightechworld925 and simplifiedpc227
> I checked their feedback, I realise both ebay account is belong same person, in each account the first feedback is same.play fake feedback.
> Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#261042578388)
> Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#190692561340)
> 
> I checked their listing, they list " Tree of life" in bilberry again,
> and  autour de ha le pliage in " ice gray"
> I report them immediately, I checked here and called longchamp, Tree of life never come with bilberry and Autour de only two color, "paper and brown."
> what about others, please authenticity.
> Seller : hightechworld925
> Brand New Longchamp Autour de Ha Le pliage Tote bag Brown Large
> item No: 190695285527
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Autour-de-Ha-Le-pliage-Tote-bag-Brown-Large-/190695285527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66532317
> 
> Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Black Size Large
> Item number: 190694926042
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Black-Size-Large-/190694926042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c664da6da
> 
> seller : simplifiedpc227
> Item number: 261051957621
> Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Lavender Size Large
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Lavender-Size-Large-/261051957621?pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3cc7e8c175
> 
> Item number: 261053327154
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Navy-Size-Large-/261053327154?pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item3cc7fda732
> 
> I almost sure both eBay account belong same person, and they aren't in Canada. now ruin our Canada market make Canadian looks bad. their listing full of eBay page.
> please verity both of  the authenticity , so I can  log-in your eBay account report the seller



The items with Tags shown are definitely Fake...those that dont are most likely Fake too since the leather dont look good.

If youve encountered this seller as having sold a Fake before, there is certainly no need to have all their items authenticated, unless you really are looking to buy something from this seller? 

Good luck.


----------



## bagura

thanks a lot rx4dsoul !  i got concerned coz the horse was not visible at the back...


----------



## pursed23

hi, can someone please authenticate this lc, 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1f3b7364#ht_500wt_1156

i would like to buy short handle in khaki but the listing for the color has no close up in the leather flap, only the zipper pull. hope you can help me. thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





pursed23 said:


> hi, can someone please authenticate this lc,
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...tDomain_211&hash=item2a1f3b7364#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> i would like to buy short handle in khaki but the listing for the color has no close up in the leather flap, only the zipper pull. hope you can help me. thanks in advance


Hi! Please see reminders above. Thank you .


----------



## beautybean

I was not sure. By the way, Autour de ha has only paper and brown, it come this color ( ise gray)as well?  I guess no, right? how I report this seller , this seller use  two ebay account sell fake longchamp all over on Ebay site, it account say in Canada,but I doubt it. I guess item shipped from China, they r China seller. Canadaian seller wonot feel confidently drop ship items from china.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...981?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66596285

any one see it, please report them, donot let them fool around US CANADA market.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:


> I was not sure. By the way, Autour de ha has only paper and brown, it come this color ( ise gray)as well?  I guess no, right? how I report this seller , this seller use  two ebay account sell fake longchamp all over on Ebay site, it account say in Canada,but I doubt it. I guess item shipped from China, they r China seller. Canadaian seller wonot feel confidently drop ship items from china.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...981?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c66596285
> 
> any one see it, please report them, donot let them fool around US CANADA market.


This is FAKE.


----------



## beautybean

I saw this seller selling a lot fake longchamp Bag, his/her listing full of eBay page, and also other seller, they both looks same person 

seller simplifiedpc227 , and seller id hightechworld925 . how can I report them to eBay?


----------



## its.meee

Hi! I just wanted to authenticate this LC bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...H_Handbags&hash=item19d26d4e51#ht_3307wt_1302 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

its.meee said:


> Hi! I just wanted to authenticate this LC bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...H_Handbags&hash=item19d26d4e51#ht_3307wt_1302
> Thanks for your time.



The leather on this concerns me, it looks substandard. 
Please ask for a photo of the plastic tag inside.
Thanks and do check out reminders here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-379.html


----------



## its.meee

Sorry, I forgot to follow the rules. Thanks for the info I had some doubts about it too.


----------



## greta917

Please authenticate
 Longchamp Arbre De Vie - Navy Blue
Seller Katsky 07
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Arbre-Vie-Medium-Short-Handle-/170867909010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c8856192#ht_8718wt_1335


Thanks =)


----------



## ilovemybags01

it looks real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

greta917 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate
> Longchamp Arbre De Vie - Navy Blue
> Seller Katsky 07
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Arbre-Vie-Medium-Short-Handle-/170867909010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c8856192#ht_8718wt_1335
> 
> Thanks =)



It's Authentic.


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate.  Is this seller legitimate?:

Item:  NEW Auth Longchamp Le Pliage Sml/Medium handbag purse choose multi-colors
Color:  Beige
Seller:  empirestatedeals 
Item No:  320909710863
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/32090971086...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Inky1177 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate.  Is this seller legitimate?:
> 
> Item:  NEW Auth Longchamp Le Pliage Sml/Medium handbag purse choose multi-colors
> Color:  Beige
> Seller:  empirestatedeals
> Item No:  320909710863
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/320909710863?var=510065211872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks.



Please ask for a photo of the tag and check out reminders on the previous page. Thanks!


----------



## sissypretty

hi there. kindly authenticate. thanks. 

Item: Le Pliage CABAS
Color: Navy
Seller: Everything Longchamp
Link:http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.409274632458876.117561.179422848777390&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:
			
		

> hi there. kindly authenticate. thanks.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage CABAS
> Color: Navy
> Seller: Everything Longchamp
> Link:http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.409274632458876.117561.179422848777390&type=3



It's Real.


----------



## willworkforlv

rx4dsoul said:


> The photo of the leather is a little blurry but the tag is Authentic. You might want to get better photos of the leather parts if you want to be certain.



Hi rx4dsoul! Here are better photos of the leather parts. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150945348530369.414677.647700368&type=1&l=e6cb003b11


----------



## willworkforlv

Everyone's thoughts are also welcome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

willworkforlv said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul! Here are better photos of the leather parts. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150945348530369.414677.647700368&type=1&l=e6cb003b11



Can you repost a photo of the tag along with the other photos in the album and label the item please? Thanks !


----------



## willworkforlv

rx4dsoul said:


> Can you repost a photo of the tag along with the other photos in the album and label the item please? Thanks !



Hi! It's a LLH in Raisin.  Here's a link to the tag. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...13888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater

I've also reposted a photo of the tag along with the rest. 


Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

willworkforlv said:
			
		

> Hi! It's a LLH in Raisin.  Here's a link to the tag.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=295236373888160&set=a.295234413888356.66740.100002054006944&type=3&theater
> 
> I've also reposted a photo of the tag along with the rest.
> 
> Thanks!



It's Real.


----------



## willworkforlv

Thanks! Getting it pronto!


----------



## beautybean

Could you please  take a look for the tag and leather. it is authentic? thank you again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautybean said:


> Could you please  take a look for the tag and leather. it is authentic? thank you again.



Your links are not working.


----------



## couture587

The zipper looks like the one I own, this looks pretty authentic to me.


----------



## lors1025

pls authenticate this.. 

Longchamp Le Pliage Black, Large Long Handle 
http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=27


----------



## lors1025

http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=28
http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=29
http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=30
http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=31
http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=33


----------



## rx4dsoul

lors1025 said:
			
		

> pls authenticate this..
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Black, Large Long Handle
> http://powerretail.multiply.com/photos/album/402#photo=27



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## lors1025

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.



thanks!


----------



## lors1025

how about this? 
LongChamp Black Planetes Black Noir Large Long Handle
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

lors1025 said:
			
		

> how about this?
> LongChamp Black Planetes Black Noir Large Long Handle
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=191523990953535&set=a.191523614286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=191524040953530&set=a.191523614286906.33500.100002878078517&type=3&theater



This is Real.


----------



## lors1025

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real.



thanks.. i'll get this one!


----------



## lors1025

how about this? 
Le Pliage, Large long handle, graphite
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190917434347524.33329.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

lors1025 said:
			
		

> how about this?
> Le Pliage, Large long handle, graphite
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190917434347524.33329.100002878078517&type=3



This is a Fake graphite.


----------



## glam321

http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...8cfee6a1ff558dd3934c81850fb055e8f02de00d4.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456561_imagefile1.jpg
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456265_imagefile3.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456826_imagefile4.jpg
http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...451a2d354729d55f50a4be11e32efe9c9a4ffb824.jpg
thanks so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:


> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...8cfee6a1ff558dd3934c81850fb055e8f02de00d4.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456561_imagefile1.jpg
> http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456265_imagefile3.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2012/0619/042456826_imagefile4.jpg
> http://cdn.sulitstatic.com/images/2...451a2d354729d55f50a4be11e32efe9c9a4ffb824.jpg
> thanks so much!!!



The tag is authentic..., I cant comment on the whole item because the tag is the only thing I can see clearly as the photos seem a bit blurred on my screen. I would also like to see a better photo of the front flap leather flap as well as the zipper material (view from underneath , where one can see the stitches) for certainty.


----------



## glam321

okay, i will try to get one..thanks for your help...


----------



## pursed23

hi please authenticate this lc cabas. thanks

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SA...Domain_211&hash=item27c8be7877#ht_6378wt_1335


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> hi please authenticate this lc cabas. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cabas-Open-Tote-/170871650423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c8be7877#ht_6378wt_1335



Leather looks good , but then i dont see any photo of the tag. 
Please read reminders on page 379 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## designerdachs

Authenticate please!!
Thanks!

Le Pliage red small

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...9483&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&#ht_3724wt_1347


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:
			
		

> Authenticate please!!
> Thanks!
> 
> Le Pliage red small
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Red-Tote-Purse-small-/370626843277?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D361713518492749483%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26#ht_3724wt_1347



Authentic.


----------



## pursed23

hi, can someone please authenticate my previous lc purchases, thanks

*le pliage cyclamen med sh*

http://postimage.org/image/l18gxqocz/
http://postimage.org/image/6lv5cl0pf/
http://postimage.org/image/583iha1g3/
http://postimage.org/image/9ii6cv6j7/
http://postimage.org/image/4zaj53e1f/

*victoire med sh clay*

http://postimage.org/image/eorhiea4x/
http://postimage.org/image/nxtnsij0x/
http://postimage.org/image/luj8kuj81/
http://postimage.org/image/94f07rb9t/
http://postimage.org/image/w75j6xcr5/

*lm metal med sh blanc
*
http://postimage.org/image/r37bskupz/
http://postimage.org/image/b68jvv2br/
http://postimage.org/image/riilllgnb/
http://postimage.org/image/yzrt0t66f/
http://postimage.org/image/tpmu9ilxj/

thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> hi, can someone please authenticate my previous lc purchases, thanks
> 
> le pliage cyclamen med sh
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/l18gxqocz/
> http://postimage.org/image/6lv5cl0pf/
> http://postimage.org/image/583iha1g3/
> http://postimage.org/image/9ii6cv6j7/
> http://postimage.org/image/4zaj53e1f/
> 
> victoire med sh clay
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/eorhiea4x/
> http://postimage.org/image/nxtnsij0x/
> http://postimage.org/image/luj8kuj81/
> http://postimage.org/image/94f07rb9t/
> http://postimage.org/image/w75j6xcr5/
> 
> lm metal med sh blanc
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/r37bskupz/
> http://postimage.org/image/b68jvv2br/
> http://postimage.org/image/riilllgnb/
> http://postimage.org/image/yzrt0t66f/
> http://postimage.org/image/tpmu9ilxj/
> 
> thanks so much!



The Victoire and Metal are both Authentic.
The Pliage is Fake.


----------



## pursed23

rx4dsoul said:


> The Victoire and Metal are both Authentic.
> The Pliage is Fake.


very quick response, thank you so much!


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate. thanks:
Tag says:  Made in Tunisia for a le pliage?

Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote Bag Red
Item #:  130724173225
Seller:  cntt_second 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130724173225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Inky1177 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate. thanks:
> Tag says:  Made in Tunisia for a le pliage?
> 
> Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote Bag Red
> Item #:  130724173225
> Seller:  cntt_second
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130724173225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



This is Fake.


----------



## Gratify

Hello, everyone.

I am new; I just joined the site today.
I was trying to create a new thread to ask members to help me authenticate a purse that I had my eyes on. The problem is, that I was denied access to that function. May I ask why this happened? Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gratify said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I am new; I just joined the site today.
> I was trying to create a new thread to ask members to help me authenticate a purse that I had my eyes on. The problem is, that I was denied access to that function. May I ask why this happened? Thank you in advance!



What brand purse?
Most likely there is an existing thread for that already , just use the search function and post under that Authenticate thread rather than create another one. Take a look around the forum first, read the rules etc 
Also new members are not allowed to create new threads yet (until a certain no. of days or posts have been accomplished) but certainly you are welcome to post and make your presence felt around the forum first. 
Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## Gratify

rx4dsoul said:


> What brand purse?
> Most likely there is an existing thread for that already , just use the search function and post under that Authenticate thread rather than create another one. Take a look around the forum first, read the rules etc
> Also new members are not allowed to create new threads yet (until a certain no. of days or posts have been accomplished) but certainly you are welcome to post and make your presence felt around the forum first.
> Welcome and good luck!!!



Thank you for your welcoming and help. The brand of the purse is Burberry. I will go look around the forum to learn my way around here. Thanks again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gratify said:


> Thank you for your welcoming and help. The brand of the purse is Burberry. I will go look around the forum to learn my way around here. Thanks again.



Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/authenticate-burberry-please-read-rules-use-format-post-717899.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html


----------



## sissypretty

hi, it's me again. kindly authenticate this one. TIA. 

Item: Planetes LLH in Cinders
Seller: Designer Central
Link: http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1288/Longchamp-Planetes-Large-Tote-Long-Handle-#


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:
			
		

> hi, it's me again. kindly authenticate this one. TIA.
> 
> Item: Planetes LLH in Cinders
> Seller: Designer Central
> Link: http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1288/Longchamp-Planetes-Large-Tote-Long-Handle-#



It's Authentic.


----------



## sissypretty

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic.




Ok thanks. BTW, what is it with the punched holes on the tag?


----------



## jayayodele

Hi! Hello~ 

Is this bag authentic?
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqNHJEIE+W4wO0ljBP4esQ43fw~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqV,!rcE-Yvkpe)NBP4es8b3)w~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!jUE-bMwI9c3BP4etQm(6w~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!l4E-epbkvBKBP4etpsLFg~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTk4WDgwMA==/$(KGrHqJHJDgE+BT76+MdBP4euV562g~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!icE-z7iJkW6BP4eu4cRPg~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqN,!lUE-4ywfT7vBP4evYIttg~~48_20.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!hgE+WE89vWkBP4ewJEjBg~~48_20.JPG


The seller is selling it for $60! A steal! 
"It is a Longchamp Le Pliage bag  in mint condition. It's in the colour beige, has a  white interior, and comes with the green authenticity card. It has a  line near the bottom of the bag which I've included as a picture. It  should come off if washed. This particular bag was Made in France."

Thank you so much for your hard work and care for us who don't know too well!


----------



## designerdachs

Longchamp Le Pliage Cosmetic Case:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20078453419...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

I also uploaded some pictures that I requested of the tag inside.


----------



## designerdachs

Also...

Longchamp large Navy Pliage:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22106035312...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_594wt_1185

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE006.jpg

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE011.jpg

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE010.jpg

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE008.jpg

http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE009.jpg


----------



## designerdachs

And one more:

Longchamp Le pliage cosmetic bag in pink:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1202

THANKS!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jayayodele said:
			
		

> Hi! Hello~
> 
> Is this bag authentic?
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqNHJEIE+W4wO0ljBP4esQ43fw~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqV,!rcE-Yvkpe)NBP4es8b3)w~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!jUE-bMwI9c3BP4etQm(6w~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!l4E-epbkvBKBP4etpsLFg~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTk4WDgwMA==/$(KGrHqJHJDgE+BT76+MdBP4euV562g~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!icE-z7iJkW6BP4eu4cRPg~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqN,!lUE-4ywfT7vBP4evYIttg~~48_20.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFg3NjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!hgE+WE89vWkBP4ewJEjBg~~48_20.JPG
> 
> The seller is selling it for $60! A steal!
> "It is a Longchamp Le Pliage bag  in mint condition. It's in the colour beige, has a  white interior, and comes with the green authenticity card. It has a  line near the bottom of the bag which I've included as a picture. It  should come off if washed. This particular bag was Made in France."
> 
> Thank you so much for your hard work and care for us who don't know too well!



Looks good to me .


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:
			
		

> Longchamp Le Pliage Cosmetic Case:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200784534190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> I also uploaded some pictures that I requested of the tag inside.



Hi! Please see reminders on page 379 of this thread. 
Tag (and i say just the tag) is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> Longchamp large Navy Pliage:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221060353124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_594wt_1185
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE006.jpg
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE011.jpg
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE010.jpg
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE008.jpg
> 
> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv167/sammykinz1989/YEE009.jpg



Pls. check out reminders.
Need photo of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:
			
		

> And one more:
> 
> Longchamp Le pliage cosmetic bag in pink:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110908198151&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Pls see previous comments. Thanks!


----------



## designerdachs

Ahh sorry for the lack of pictures- that is all the sellers would give me!!

At any rate....
How about this one?

LP (I believe it is long handle) in Pink

Measurements

Length-14.5"

Height-10"

Width-5.5"

Strap-21"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31041070612...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_9090wt_1185

seller: roro122504
Item # 310410706126

oh and I asked for a picture of the tag but they claimed that you could authenticate it without the tag...
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here*&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


^^^


designerdachs said:


> Ahh sorry for the lack of pictures- that is all the sellers would give me!!
> 
> At any rate....
> How about this one?
> 
> LP (I believe it is long handle) in Pink
> 
> Measurements
> 
> Length-14.5"
> 
> Height-10"
> 
> Width-5.5"
> 
> Strap-21"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31041070612...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_9090wt_1185
> 
> seller: roro122504
> Item # 310410706126
> 
> oh and I asked for a picture of the tag but they claimed that you could authenticate it without the tag...
> THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## vcuartsybec

Found this at a consignment shop but the sales lady said the could not 100% guarantee the bag was authentic. Help Please!!!


----------



## thesecondchild

Please help to authenticate this. =)

Longchamp Le Pliage, Medium Short Handle in Brown (doesnt look too brown in the pic though)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture004.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture003.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture002.jpg
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture001.jpg

Thanks! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

thesecondchild said:
			
		

> Please help to authenticate this. =)
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage, Medium Short Handle in Brown (doesnt look too brown in the pic though)
> 
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture004.jpg
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture003.jpg
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture002.jpg
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/bewitched88_ria/Picture001.jpg
> 
> Thanks! =)



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## thesecondchild

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.


 
is it the tag which gave it away?


----------



## rx4dsoul

thesecondchild said:
			
		

> is it the tag which gave it away?



Everything.


----------



## iRose

Can you help me authenticate this please?
Item name: Longchamp patch poney toile
Item no: 200735021803
Seller id: *marco_martemodena*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOULDER-...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebcbd5aeb

Thank you so much!x


----------



## rx4dsoul

iRose said:
			
		

> Can you help me authenticate this please?
> Item name: Longchamp patch poney toile
> Item no: 200735021803
> Seller id: marco_martemodena
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHOULDER-BAG-LONGCHAMP-PATCH-PONEY-SHOPPING-L-1899-525-016-/200735021803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebcbd5aeb
> 
> Thank you so much!x



Please see page 379 for reminders and necesarry photos. Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This is real! 



vcuartsybec said:


> Found this at a consignment shop but the sales lady said the could not 100% guarantee the bag was authentic. Help Please!!!


----------



## iRose

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page 379 for reminders and necesarry photos. Thanks!


Thank you for you prompt response! I will get the pic on tonight!x


----------



## iRose

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page 379 for reminders and necesarry photos. Thanks!



Please find the pictures as attached. Thank you so much!xx


----------



## rx4dsoul

iRose said:
			
		

> Please find the pictures as attached. Thank you so much!xx



It's Real.


----------



## iRose

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


Thank you! I am glad it is ok! Give me a peace of mind! This is my first Longchamp!


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Authenticate this please.. thanks so much in advance!!  Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Long...Domain_211&hash=item4167a12a30#ht_7392wt_1002


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi, Pls help to authenticate this Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag. Seller said she did not have receipt for it because her friend bought it for her from Longchamp Paris Boutique. Reason she is selling the bag because her friend bought the wrong size and colour. She said that it is 100% Authentic with pics of the bag. Here is the link to the pics:-

https://picasaweb.google.com/110381493660059261514/LongchampEiffelTower

Item Name: Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Red Medium Short Handle
Product Ref: 1623346
Details: 
1 main compartment with zipper opening. The zip in in bronze instead of gold. 
Interior: The inner pocket is at the back instead so that the stitches will not be shown on the front. As it is a limited edition bag, it is slightly different for the classic ones.

Dimensions : 
30x28x20 cm 
12x11x8 inch 

Your prompt authentication for this bag is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## PiggyBear

Hi please help me to authenticate this Longchamp Large LH Le Pilage tote in Rouge. TIA!! ^_^
Have attached some photos here...


----------



## Eille

Hello, please help to authenticate this LP Art Deco Medium SH.  I am unsure what color this is 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

orangejuice_ker said:
			
		

> Authenticate this please.. thanks so much in advance!!  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Longchamp-Autour-Halong-MSH-Paper-/280911489584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4167a12a30#ht_7392wt_1002



This Autor is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jbbaby said:
			
		

> Hi, Pls help to authenticate this Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag. Seller said she did not have receipt for it because her friend bought it for her from Longchamp Paris Boutique. Reason she is selling the bag because her friend bought the wrong size and colour. She said that it is 100% Authentic with pics of the bag. Here is the link to the pics:-
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/110381493660059261514/LongchampEiffelTower
> 
> Item Name: Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Red Medium Short Handle
> Product Ref: 1623346
> Details:
> 1 main compartment with zipper opening. The zip in in bronze instead of gold.
> Interior: The inner pocket is at the back instead so that the stitches will not be shown on the front. As it is a limited edition bag, it is slightly different for the classic ones.
> 
> Dimensions :
> 30x28x20 cm
> 12x11x8 inch
> 
> Your prompt authentication for this bag is greatly appreciated. Thank you



Link won't open.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PiggyBear said:
			
		

> Hi please help me to authenticate this Longchamp Large LH Le Pilage tote in Rouge. TIA!! ^_^
> Have attached some photos here...



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eille said:
			
		

> Hello, please help to authenticate this LP Art Deco Medium SH.  I am unsure what color this is
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic Art Deco.
Fox Orange.


----------



## PiggyBear

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Yeah! Thks alot rx4dsoul, u make my day. Kinda worried it is a fake, since nowadays fake looked so much like the real thing...


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi, Pls help to authenticate this Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag. Seller said she did not have receipt for it because her friend bought it for her from Longchamp Paris Boutique. Reason she is selling the bag because her friend bought the wrong size and colour. She said that it is 100% Authentic with pics of the bag. Pls refer to this link for pics:-

https://picasaweb.google.com/110381...ampEiffelTower?authkey=Gv1sRgCI_Q0-bzyM2m8wE#

Item Name: Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Red Medium Short Handle
Product Ref: 1623346
Details:
1 main compartment with zipper opening. The zip in in bronze instead of gold.
Interior: The inner pocket is at the back instead so that the stitches will not be shown on the front. As it is a limited edition bag, it is slightly different for the classic ones.

Dimensions :
30x28x20 cm
12x11x8 inch 
Your prompt authentication for this bag is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jbbaby said:


> Hi, Pls help to authenticate this Limited Edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag. Seller said she did not have receipt for it because her friend bought it for her from Longchamp Paris Boutique. Reason she is selling the bag because her friend bought the wrong size and colour. She said that it is 100% Authentic with pics of the bag.
> 
> Dimensions :
> 30x28x20 cm
> 12x11x8 inch
> l)


It's Real.


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi rx4dsoul, thanks for your authentication on the bag. All the while, i was told that a 100% Authentic Longchamp bag's inner pocket should alway be in the front, never at the back of the bag. Those inner pocket not in the front but at the back are fake. So this was not the case...

Finally, can decide to buy the bag from seller. Once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Eille

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Art Deco.
> Fox Orange.


Thank you *rx4dsoul*.  Now I know the color as well


----------



## tobefetching

Please authenticate this longchamp le pliage. Bought it at consignment so I have no auction link. If anything else is needed, please let me know. iPad pics aren't the best, sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this longchamp le pliage. Bought it at consignment so I have no auction link. If anything else is needed, please let me know. iPad pics aren't the best, sorry



No tag inside?


----------



## tobefetching

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> No tag inside?



No tag. But I have a friend who buys hers new and cuts or rips the tags out (no idea why!), so I didn't think that necessarily meant anything.


----------



## tobefetching

I actually got two. Same shop that swore up and down they're real (Ive seen other authentic items there before). Here's the second one. (it's not iridescent! My camera sucks).


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobefetching said:
			
		

> No tag. But I have a friend who buys hers new and cuts or rips the tags out (no idea why!), so I didn't think that necessarily meant anything.



It's okay, the item is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobefetching said:
			
		

> I actually got two. Same shop that swore up and down they're real (Ive seen other authentic items there before). Here's the second one. (it's not iridescent! My camera sucks).



Can I see the zipper/metal pull?


----------



## tobefetching

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Can I see the zipper/metal pull?



Here you go


----------



## tobefetching

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's okay, the item is Real.



I'm just concerned about this button on the black one. See how it's etched differently? Is that ok? All my others are like the purple one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Both your items look good to me. 
These are "vintage" or older pliages, hardware then was different..i forgot the official color for the purplish one but ill get back to you on that when i get it. Enjoy


----------



## tobefetching

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Both your items look good to me.
> These are "vintage" or older pliages, hardware then was different..i forgot the official color for the purplish one but ill get back to you on that when i get it. Enjoy



Thanks so much! I was worried but now I'm thrilled!


----------



## spgLC

Hi! Please help me authenticate this LP Large Longhandle in Taupe.. It was a gifts.. Pictures were taken using a professional camera and used flash (maybe it affects picture quality) Forgot to take pics of the back of the leather flap but the E as accents on it. It says LOngchamp and underneath is Le Pliage "Shopping" Modele Depose. thanks!

My heart is pounding! I really do hope this is authentic... It's my first LC!


----------



## rx4dsoul

spgLC said:
			
		

> Hi! Please help me authenticate this LP Large Longhandle in Taupe.. It was a gifts.. Pictures were taken using a professional camera and used flash (maybe it affects picture quality) Forgot to take pics of the back of the leather flap but the E as accents on it. It says LOngchamp and underneath is Le Pliage "Shopping" Modele Depose. thanks!
> 
> My heart is pounding! I really do hope this is authentic... It's my first LC!



This is a Fake pliage unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## spgLC

Oh no! Was it because of the tag?


----------



## Liesy

Cant attach photos. 

Longchamp patch poney, MLH.

Tag 
NCM LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0835855
2605525016


----------



## spgLC

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake pliage unfortunately. Sorry.



 Was ut because of the tag?


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi, can someone who bought Longchamp bags from Longchamp Boutique in Paris pls let me know whether there is sure to have box and paper bag given during the purchase? Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Liesy said:


> Cant attach photos.
> 
> Longchamp patch poney, MLH.


No photos no authentication, sorry.
Tags are easily faked and it is not enough to copy info on it...you have to post pics o everything. Reminders on page 379 of this thread. Thanks!


spgLC said:


> Was ut because of the tag?


Everything is substandard on your item, including the tag. Sorry 


Jbbaby said:


> Hi, can someone who bought Longchamp bags from Longchamp Boutique in Paris pls let me know whether there is sure to have box and paper bag given during the purchase? Thanks


That would depend on what you are purchasing, big leather items versus small leather good or Pliages etc. Please discuss this further on the 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-149089-53.htmlthread.
Thank you.


----------



## Liesy

here are the photos of the bag.. hoping this is authentic..tnx


----------



## Liesy

and one more pic..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Liesy said:


> here are the photos of the bag.. hoping this is authentic..tnx



This is a Fake patch poney. Sorry.


----------



## milenboy

rx4dsoul said:


> This Autor is Fake.



I agree, the seller sells fake LC and other FAKE brands.


----------



## enkybaby

Item: orange cabas
Seller:designer central
Link: http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1300/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cabas-Open-Tote

Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





enkybaby said:


> Item: orange cabas
> Seller:designer central
> Link: http://designercentral.multiply.com/photos/album/1300/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cabas-Open-Tote
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Liesy

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake patch poney. Sorry.



is it because of the leather?


----------



## suan000

please take a look verity the authenticity of Longchamp le pliage 1899 red 
thank you very much


----------



## suan000

is the tag and leather is okay?

again, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Liesy

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake patch poney. Sorry.



how about this is this authentic? 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...tDomain_211&hash=item3f190172ed#ht_7160wt_905

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+PONEY+PATCH+FOR+SALE+P3800


----------



## rx4dsoul

Liesy said:
			
		

> how about this is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-Patch-Poney-Toile-Tote-Large-/271002465005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f190172ed#ht_7160wt_905
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/4657698/AUTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+PONEY+PATCH+FOR+SALE+P3800



Please read reminders on page 379 of this thread on what you need to have your items authenticated. Thanks


----------



## Rafflestiltskin

Hi, I have the black nylon travel bag, which I bought on a BA flight, and it has Longchamp 1948 on both the popper and the zip charm (it doesn't say Longchamp Paris like your one does). But perhaps they changed it??


----------



## pikachuLV

Is this real? I bought it in a thrift shop.




http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/pikachuLV/


----------



## rx4dsoul

suan000 said:


> please take a look verity the authenticity of Longchamp le pliage 1899 red
> thank you very much



This is a Fake pliage . sorry.


----------



## Detski54

Hi. Can you please also help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
Longchamp Victoire medium short handle.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Detski54 said:
			
		

> Hi. Can you please also help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> Longchamp Victoire medium short handle.



This is an Authentic Victoire.


----------



## Detski54

What a relief! Thank you so much! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

pikachuLV said:


> Is this real? I bought it in a thrift shop.
> 
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q516/pikachuLV/




There is an inconsistency between the photos of the leather portions so to facilitate everything,
please read Reminders posted on the same  page as your request.
I would like to pass on making a final comment regarding your item once you have reposted in the proper format. Thanks!


----------



## pikachuLV

rx4dsoul said:


> There is an inconsistency between the photos of the leather portions so to facilitate everything,
> please read Reminders posted on the same page as your request.
> I would like to pass on making a final comment regarding your item once you have reposted in the proper format. Thanks!


 
I don't know the name of this LP  as I am new to LP.  I just bought it from a thrift store 
near where I live. The pictures that I have posted came from only 1 bag. Were the pictures not enough or do you still need more shots?


----------



## dreamer86

Anyone bought LONG CHAMP from 
http://myfashionstyle.com.my/

? OMG after reading forums here, found out that their bags are fake, and I've paid money. but item hasn't arrived me!!!!! =(((((


----------



## mel823

This is my first time doing this linking to my own pictures (Be gentle ). I just received this Longchamp today. It's a long strap Longchamp Le Pliage in Bilberry. Sorry about the coloring in some pictures, I kept messing around with the iPhone's settings. Also, the first 3 letters on the tag are *SPN* - the flash got in the way.


----------



## joytej

Liesy said:


> how about this is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...tDomain_211&hash=item3f190172ed#ht_7160wt_905
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...MEDIUM+LONG+HANDLE+PONEY+PATCH+FOR+SALE+P3800


 
Our kind friends here will need more photos, but the seller in your first link has been previously marked as selling fake Longchamp bags (check previous pages).


----------



## lensnow

Hi,

Please can someone help me authenticate this medium le pliage short handle in orange.

Here are the pictures.
































Couldn't get a good picture of the zipper but it's YKK






sorry the quality of the pics is not that good.

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

lensnow said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone help me authenticate this medium le pliage short handle in orange.
> 
> Here are the pictures.
> 
> Couldn't get a good picture of the zipper but it's YKK
> 
> sorry the quality of the pics is not that good.
> 
> TIA



It's Real.


----------



## Balflytweet

Lilia said:


> Hello,
> I bought an "authentic" Longchamp bag on eBay and just received it today.  I don't know how to verify the authenticity of this bag.  The leather doesn't seem like real leather but I know the leather Longchamp uses can be very smooth.  There is a small spot on the bottom of the bag that looks like a vinyl puckering.  (pictured)  The inside does not have a leather label at all.  How can I tell?
> 
> I know many bags on eBay are fake but I didn't think a fake Longchamp was possible.   Thanks for any advice.



I don't know if this helps, found the link online

http://mrsmartinezravesandrants.blogspot.sg/2011/08/how-to-spot-fake-lv-monogram-canvas-bag.html


----------



## lensnow

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Thanks much!


----------



## PinayRN94

Is this authentic? Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...60265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:
			
		

> Is this authentic? Thank you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594344026906&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594404026900&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594487360225&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594504026890&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594280693579&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=293594317360242&set=a.293594087360265.88706.179422848777390&type=3&permPage=1



Yes it's Real.


----------



## PinayRN94

Thanks


----------



## lynn_tisay

Hi, I saw a couple of ebay sellers of LC Autour de ha long bags in orange and yellow/curry colors which  they claim are authentic. Just wanted to ask if there are really such colors made by LC or are they fakes? Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lynn_tisay said:


> Hi, I saw a couple of ebay sellers of LC Autour de ha long bags in orange and yellow/curry colors which  they claim are authentic. Just wanted to ask if there are really such colors made by LC or are they fakes? Thanks!



No such colors. Sorry.


----------



## Okolobaha

Hello, 
Could you please authenticate this Longchamp?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41680ba48b

Many thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Okolobaha said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Could you please authenticate this Longchamp?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-Large-Tote-Long-Handle-NAVY-BLUE-145-/280918467723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41680ba48b
> 
> Many thanks.



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## jaraines81

I am new and not familiar with the format so please correct me.  

I would greatly appreciate someone to authenticate this bag, I would like to buy it asap.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2491wt_1022


----------



## PinayRN94

Pls authenticate this, thank you
LLH Patch Pony

http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....Y-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=21
http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....Y-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=22
http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....Y-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=23
http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....Y-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=24
http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....Y-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=26
http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply....TCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#


----------



## designerdachs

Please authenticate!! I just bought it and it looks worn to the point where I doubt that it's even leather cause the handles are so limp and flimsy. Also, as seen in the pictures, the bag has a lot of spots and such on it, thus also making me question the material of the bag.

Most importantly, the bag doesn't have a YKK zipper. Not sure whether older bags had YKK zippers but it was kind of a red flag for me.
Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:
			
		

> Pls authenticate this, thank you
> LLH Patch Pony
> 
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=21
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=22
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=23
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=24
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#photo=26
> http://rockrepublicoutlet.multiply.com/photos/album/6/LONGCHAMP-FALL-WINTER-2011-2012-COLLECTION-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-TOTE-BAG-NOW-AVAILABLE-P4800#



It's a Fake Patch Poney .


----------



## designerdachs

Also if could authenticate this one too...

It looks really old and definitely does not feel like leather to me. Also, as seen in the pictures, the underside of the inside tag has no serial number.

And again, it has no YKK zipper. 

Thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:
			
		

> Please authenticate!! I just bought it and it looks worn to the point where I doubt that it's even leather cause the handles are so limp and flimsy. Also, as seen in the pictures, the bag has a lot of spots and such on it, thus also making me question the material of the bag.
> 
> Most importantly, the bag doesn't have a YKK zipper. Not sure whether older bags had YKK zippers but it was kind of a red flag for me.
> Thanks.



An old Planetes.
Looks good to me.


----------



## PinayRN94

What about this one, is this authentic?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
There is no photo of the bag's tag

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:
			
		

> What about this one, is this authentic?
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391163958376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391180878376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391169243376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391184993376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391187673376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391190188376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
> There is no photo of the bag's tag
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150391174083376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3



Please read reminders on the previous page or on page 379. Thanks!


----------



## PinayRN94

Is this authentic? Thanks
LLH Patch Pony

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7448376.378383.340286343375&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:
			
		

> Is this authentic? Thanks
> LLH Patch Pony
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151013301723376&sefbid=10150391180878376&set=a.10150391157448376.378383.340286343375&type=3



It's a Fake Patch Poney unfortunately.


----------



## PinayRN94

oh ....thank you...i guess i need to look for another seller,hopefully with an authentic patch poney


----------



## PinayRN94

is this authentic?
Patch Poney Medium Long Handle
Seller:Everything Longchamp
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...00719234.82791.179422848777390&type=3&theater
thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:
			
		

> is this authentic?
> Patch Poney Medium Long Handle
> Seller:Everything Longchamp
> 
> 
> Yes it's Real.


----------



## lynn_tisay

rx4dsoul said:


> No such colors. Sorry.



Oh that's sad, I wonder why they claim its authentic. thanks!


----------



## Okolobaha

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Roro

Good afternoon.  I usually spend my time in the Coach forum.  I came here, however, to get some authentication help.  Last night I bought a bag at an auction.  It's marked as a Longchamps bag and I have to say I have no idea if it could be authentic.  I've gone through this thread and realize that this bag is older and that many of the markers of the more recent bags may not apply to this bag.  Therefore, I decided to take some photos and post them here, asking your experts for their opinions.

The bag is a dark brown leather crossbody type bag. It came with a box saying Longchamps and a brochure of Longchamps bags. 

These photos show the bag and what came with it, the front of the bag with the Longchamps insignia and the under side of the latch--it says "amiet" on the far right.


----------



## Roro

These photos show the Longchamps name, underneath the flap, as well as the zipper and a key that was attached.  That key I am not sure about.  I have more photos but do not want to clog up this thread.  Let me know if you need to see more or are able to decide based on what I have posted.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Roro

I just realized that the attached key does fit into the small lock on the latch.  A duh moment.


----------



## sakura13

hi please help to verify these LC.. thanks

from facebook: Purse.com

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3&theater


----------



## feudingfaeries

This will be my first longchamp please help me make sure it's a real one!

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1687780&image=589178836&images=589178836,589178922,588945830,589181573,589181603,589181626,589182449,589182408,589182369,589182334&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

feudingfaeries said:


> This will be my first longchamp please help me make sure it's a real one!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1687780&image=589178836&images=589178836,589178922,588945830,589181573,589181603,589181626,589182449,589182408,589182369,589182334&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



Please post a photo of the tag, something about your item concerns me. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> hi please help to verify these LC.. thanks
> 
> from facebook: Purse.com
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3&theater



*Sakura13 *please read reminders on page 379 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## greta917

Please authenticate. Thanks! =)
http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/products/listing/10037/Eiffel-Tower-Cabas-in-Navy-P4700


----------



## rx4dsoul

greta917 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate. Thanks! =)
> http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/products/listing/10037/Eiffel-Tower-Cabas-in-Navy-P4700



It's Real.


----------



## emblebeelove

I'm looking at purchasing this Le Pliage, could you help me authenticate it? Is it the 'Bilberry'? Looks fine to me, I've been in contact with the seller who said she purchased it at Nordstrom.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32094371312...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1077

The seller has also included a lot of pictures.  

Thanks!


----------



## emblebeelove

In response to my post above, I also meant to ask if Eggplant and Bilberry were the same color?


----------



## rx4dsoul

emblebeelove said:


> I'm looking at purchasing this Le Pliage, could you help me authenticate it? Is it the 'Bilberry'? Looks fine to me, I've been in contact with the seller who said she purchased it at Nordstrom.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32094371312...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1077
> 
> The seller has also included a lot of pictures.
> 
> Thanks!



The tag is REAL, however, that is not to say that the item is as well since the photos don't show the leather off well enough ....


----------



## emblebeelove

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is REAL, however, that is not to say that the item is as well since the photos don't show the leather off well enough ....


Thanks!  The close up of the leather flap shows that cross-hatched pattern.  This seems pretty legit right?


----------



## rx4dsoul

emblebeelove said:
			
		

> Thanks!  The close up of the leather flap shows that cross-hatched pattern.  This seems pretty legit right?



It's not the pattern alone that determines authenticity. Im afraid i cant be of more help unless you post the required photo/s.
(Please read reminders on page 379)
Thanks


----------



## emblebeelove

rx4dsoul said:


> It's not the pattern alone that determines authenticity. Im afraid i cant be of more help unless you post the required photo/s.
> (Please read reminders on page 379)
> Thanks


I'm in contact with the seller to try and get some more photos.  Thanks for your help so far though!


----------



## designerdachs

Hi, is this real??


----------



## greta917

And I thought the Longchamp LM line is made in France. I bought one in Old Gold in a Longchamp Duty Free Shop and it's made in China.


----------



## longchampbabe

Hi. I'm just curious if it's possible for a pliage to have a different zipper closure color. Normally the color of the nylon matches the ziiper closure but there's this turquoise le pliage that has a brown zipper closure. It just doesn't seem right but everything else looks and feels authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampbabe said:


> Hi. I'm just curious if it's possible for a pliage to have a different zipper closure color. Normally the color of the nylon matches the ziiper closure but there's this turquoise le pliage that has a brown zipper closure. It just doesn't seem right but everything else looks and feels authentic.



What is the size of your item?
Please post photos .


----------



## greta917

I have citrine msh with brown zipper and one lilac msh with brown zipper also. Both were bought in Paris. And i really like the way it looks. Makes it unique =)


----------



## leizmende

Hi~ Can help me to authenticate my longchamp le pliage ? It is a chocolate color medium long handle bag. Just received it from my online seller. Hehe  

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:
			
		

> Hi~ Can help me to authenticate my longchamp le pliage ? It is a chocolate color medium long handle bag. Just received it from my online seller. Hehe
> 
> Thanks.



I see a lot of red flags here...can you poat another photo of the tag? Straight on , clear view,  no flash. Thanks.


----------



## longchampbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> What is the size of your item?
> Please post photos .



Here, it's Shopping type LH. The only thing that bothers me is that the nylon is turquoise and the zipper is brown.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86699292.45359.100003013273218&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampbabe said:
			
		

> Here, it's Shopping type LH. The only thing that bothers me is that the nylon is turquoise and the zipper is brown.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=234112700032504&set=a.234111486699292.45359.100003013273218&type=3&theater



Looks Fake to me. Please post a photo of the tag inside. The other items in the album also look fake as well.


----------



## longchampbabe

longchampbabe said:


> Here, it's Shopping type LH. The only thing that bothers me is that the nylon is turquoise and the zipper is brown.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86699292.45359.100003013273218&type=3&theater



But please note that this is not the actual pic as the bag is not with me right now. I just searched for a similar le pliage online. Thanks


----------



## longchampbabe

greta917 said:


> I have citrine msh with brown zipper and one lilac msh with brown zipper also. Both were bought in Paris. And i really like the way it looks. Makes it unique =)



The bag i'm referring to is made in China. Shopping type LH, turquoise nylon and brown zipper. Unusual! But you're right it's unique. I'm just bothered cause it's my first time to see a le pliage with such features and i'm already so tempted to purchase it from a friend.


----------



## PinayRN94

Pls authenticate this, thank you in advance

Large Long Handle Le Pliage (Turquoise)
Seller: AG Online Shop
Links:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi pls. authenticate this LM Metal in black. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Black-Medium-LH-Free-Ship-/130731113671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e702e7cc7#ht_2221wt_922


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rachelle07 said:
			
		

> Hi pls. authenticate this LM Metal in black. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Black-Medium-LH-Free-Ship-/130731113671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e702e7cc7#ht_2221wt_922



This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls authenticate this, thank you in advance
> 
> Large Long Handle Le Pliage (Turquoise)
> Seller: AG Online Shop
> Links:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&theater


Your links don't allow access. Please check. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdachs said:


> Hi, is this real??


Looks like an Authentic old Roseau bag to me.
please wait for additional input from Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP.


----------



## longchampbabe

LH Shopping type turquoise with brown zipper.
Sorry for the low quality photos. I don't have a good camera. 

http://s1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/longchampbabe/


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchampbabe said:


> LH Shopping type turquoise with brown zipper.
> Sorry for the low quality photos. I don't have a good camera.
> 
> http://s1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/longchampbabe/


The photos are really bad, sorry.  But I do suspect and will say that it is a Fake, and we can confirm that with single good photo of the tag.


----------



## PinayRN94

Pls check if this is authentic, thanks
Turquoise le pliage large long handle
Seller: AG online shop
Links:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....205157836279742.43027.100003565818241&type=3
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! I would like to hear your opinion about this bag, I bought it from T.J.Maxx. The color is more navy than gray, don't know why my camera didn't catch it.





























Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! I would like to hear your opinion about this bag, I bought it from T.J.Maxx. The color is more navy than gray, don't know why my camera didn't catch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It is an Authentic GRAPHITE....explains the grayish hues you are seeing .


----------



## Tuuli35

rx4dsoul said:


> It is an Authentic GRAPHITE....explains the grayish hues you are seeing .


Thank you! My first Longchamp


----------



## leizmende

rx4dsoul said:


> I see a lot of red flags here...can you poat another photo of the tag? Straight on , clear view,  no flash. Thanks.



Hi~ Here is the inner tag photo of my bag. Thank you. 

http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s457/berylloo/photo2.jpg


----------



## chelogs

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! My first Longchamp



yup it's authentic ! congrats


----------



## rx4dsoul

leizmende said:


> Hi~ Here is the inner tag photo of my bag. Thank you.
> 
> http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s457/berylloo/photo2.jpg



Definitely Fake as I suspected before.
Wrong codes!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls check if this is authentic, thanks
> Turquoise le pliage large long handle
> Seller: AG online shop
> Links:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79742.43027.100003565818241&type=3&permPage=1



Thank you for revising the links...
 and I'm happy to tell you that your item is Real.


----------



## PinayRN94

Thank you so much


----------



## ayebeybeyg

Hi! 
*
Can you help me authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle. Thanks! *






facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349619045066308&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349619098399636&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618645066348&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618528399693&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618238399722&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

ayebeybeyg said:


> Hi!
> *
> Can you help me authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle. Thanks! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349619045066308&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349619098399636&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618645066348&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618528399693&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349618238399722&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3


I can't open your links...


----------



## ayebeybeyg

*Hi! 

Here are the pics. Hope you can open it. Praline - LLH.*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291814_283866064974940_1465029741_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/397238_349619045066308_1800529289_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/399669_349619098399636_2107879670_n.jpg

Thanks a lot! I hope you can help me.


----------



## ayebeybeyg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291814_283866064974940_1465029741_n.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=349619045066308&set=a.272279152800298.81038.200500549978159&type=3

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/399669_349619098399636_2107879670_n.jpg


----------



## ayebeybeyg

rx4dsoul said:


> I can't open your links...


I already fixed the links.


----------



## chelogs

ayebeybeyg said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Here are the pics. Hope you can open it. Praline - LLH.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291814_283866064974940_1465029741_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/397238_349619045066308_1800529289_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/399669_349619098399636_2107879670_n.jpg
> 
> Thanks a lot! I hope you can help me.



i think it's authentic but it will help a lot  if u have more detailed pics though  u have pic of the zipper sis ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





ayebeybeyg said:


> I already fixed the links.


Doesn't look good to me...
You are asking for authentication on a Praline but the other photos show different colors.
Please post the necessary elements mentioned above in Reminders...especially, please repost a good photo of the tag so we can decide.
Please also read Reminders posted above. Thanks!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:


> i think it's authentic but it will help a lot  if u have more detailed pics though  u have pic of the zipper sis ?


Hi! I appreciate that you're trying to help but perhaps make sure you absolutely are certain before confirming authenticity?There are so many red flags in the item that you considered to be Authentic. There is also no need to double authenticate unless assistance is called for.
These might confuse the member asking for assistance. 
Thank you.


----------



## ayebeybeyg

rx4dsoul said:


> Doesn't look good to me...
> You are asking for authentication on a Praline but the other photos show different colors.
> Please post the necessary elements mentioned above in Reminders...especially, please repost a good photo of the tag so we can decide.
> Please also read Reminders posted above. Thanks!!!


Is this the tag? There's no tag posted with the Le Pliage LLH. Will I ask photo from the seller? 

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/406238_349618931732986_898722911_n.jpg

These are the only pictures with zipper that I saw.
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/379054_349617468399799_1357424254_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/406238_349618931732986_898722911_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/382860_349617671733112_75784684_n.jpg


Oooops! Sorry for not following the reminders..


----------



## ayebeybeyg

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I appreciate that you're trying to help but perhaps make sure you absolutely are certain before confirming authenticity?There are so many red flags in the item that you considered to be Authentic. There is also no need to double authenticate unless assistance is called for.
> These might confuse the member asking for assistance.
> Thank you.


I thought you were the one asking for the zipper.  I can't look for a picture with the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ayebeybeyg said:


> Is this the tag? There's no tag posted with the Le Pliage LLH. Will I ask photo from the seller?


yes, please do read Reminders. It will guide you in the authentication and make it easier for us to help you with your requests. 

ps: those other photos do not belong with a Praline. And the tag, blurry as it, doesn't look good to me.


----------



## chelogs

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi! I appreciate that you're trying to help but perhaps make sure you absolutely are certain before confirming authenticity. There are so many red flags in the item that you considered to be Authentic. This might confuse the member asking for assistance.
> Thank you.



hi dear  yup got it .. that's why i asked her for more detailed pics  anyway can i ask you something ? i saw on the internet that there are fake lv's which are euro class (high quality replicas/mirror like) does longchamp has also ?? i got more than 10 longchamps but i haven't seen as what they say "EXACT REPLICA" ..


----------



## ayebeybeyg

rx4dsoul said:


> Doesn't look good to me...
> You are asking for authentication on a Praline but the other photos show different colors.
> Please post the necessary elements mentioned above in Reminders...especially, please repost a good photo of the tag so we can decide.
> Please also read Reminders posted above. Thanks!!!


There are no photos of Praline. Can I ask for the Bilberry instead of Praline?

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313984_283866124974934_1292641787_n.jpg

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/409158_353425724685640_1536428299_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377516_349617328399813_1406219833_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/379054_349617468399799_1357424254_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/378454_349617555066457_2067467690_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/382860_349617671733112_75784684_n.jpg

These are the photos posted on her account.


----------



## Rachelle07

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> This is Authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ayebeybeyg said:


> There are no photos of Praline. Can I ask for the Bilberry instead of Praline?http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377516_349617328399813_1406219833_n.jpg
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/382860_349617671733112_75784684_n.jpg
> 
> These are the photos posted on her account.


*The photos are really no good*. I also see the same tag I indicated that doesn't look good (which means a possible fake) .

Please take note that in the reminders, I indicated that one should ask  the seller for good ones before you post the request here. 

I'll just take note of your request and I'll answer/post my opinion/s when you have the necessary elements. For this item, and to save you some time, the inner plastic tag of the Praline from this seller will do (Ill ask for more should the need arises). Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:


> hi dear  yup got it .. that's why i asked her for more detailed pics  anyway can i ask you something ? i saw on the internet that there are fake lv's which are euro class (high quality replicas/mirror like) does longchamp has also ?? i got more than 10 longchamps but i haven't seen as what they say "EXACT REPLICA" ..


If you do some backreading through this thread, you'll see all kinds of replicas. Unfortunate but a reality.


----------



## chelogs

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> If you do some backreading through this thread, you'll see all kinds of replicas. Unfortunate but a reality.



oh .. sad to hear that dear


----------



## Tuuli35

chelogs said:


> yup it's authentic ! congrats


Thank you!


----------



## new gal

I've searched everywhere, but cannot find a reference for this bag. Is it really a Longchamp?


----------



## pryor

unfortunately, I don't know enough about Longchamp.


----------



## rx4dsoul

new gal said:
			
		

> I've searched everywhere, but cannot find a reference for this bag. Is it really a Longchamp?



I'm afraid I cant help you out on this...
Please wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP for comments.


----------



## garagegirlmd

Autor D'La Hong medium long handle color: paper. Sorry I'm new in the forum, how can I upload photos?


----------



## dizze

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting so please forgive me if I've done this wrong. I hope it's right!

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Long strap handbag
Name of the seller: maugrimcats
Item no. : 271013673065
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Longchamp-Handbag-/271013673065#ht_500wt_1060


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION *:
> 
> Please follow format and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:*( example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no.*: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : CLEAR PHOTOS* of the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, etc... ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG (when applicable)If there is none, then please ask the seller for it BEFORE posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> *Label your item.*
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides*.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics? Help is here*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-115.html
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.





garagegirlmd said:


> Autor D'La Hong medium long handle color: paper. Sorry I'm new in the forum, how can I upload photos?




Welcome! You'll find what you need if you could please run through the post above.


----------



## Rachelle07

Pls. authenticate this le pliage medium long handle in graphite. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rachelle07 said:


> Pls. authenticate this le pliage medium long handle in graphite. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1798176


That is not the tag of a Graphite item.


----------



## dreamer86

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp victoire BLACK ( medium size short handle)
Name of the seller: myfahionstyle
Item no.: N/A
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
http://dreamerlcy90.blogspot.com/2012/07/authenticate-this-longchamp-victoire.html

Just bought this long champ victoire online, and it just reached me today. Found out there's no inner pocket in it. Are all long champ victoire come with inner pocket??
Quite worried......So wanted to make sure if it is authentic. 
Bought it from a famous seller online, she has 17000 people liked her fb business page. 
She claims NEVER sell fake goods. ALL confirm authentic, I can check with the boutique if don't trust. 
But I still feel quite worried, so I need help here.

Please, please. Any help will be much appreciated.
I have posted all pictures of the bag in the link above.


Million thanks!!! Hope it's authentic!! But no inner pocket =(( Can view all the pics?


----------



## bagLoVera

Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG LARGE WITH LONG HANDLES
Seller: omwebnet
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251111058964&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Can you please authenticate this? TIA! I asked the seller for a picture of the tag, but she said it's an older style and it doesn't have a tag. I hope the pictures are clear enough.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:
			
		

> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp victoire BLACK ( medium size short handle)
> Name of the seller: myfahionstyle
> Item no.: N/A
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://dreamerlcy90.blogspot.com/2012/07/authenticate-this-longchamp-victoire.html
> 
> Just bought this long champ victoire online, and it just reached me today. Found out there's no inner pocket in it. Are all long champ victoire come with inner pocket??
> Quite worried......So wanted to make sure if it is authentic.
> Bought it from a famous seller online, she has 17000 people liked her fb business page.
> She claims NEVER sell fake goods. ALL confirm authentic, I can check with the boutique if don't trust.
> But I still feel quite worried, so I need help here.
> 
> Please, please. Any help will be much appreciated.
> I have posted all pictures of the bag in the link above.
> 
> Million thanks!!! Hope it's authentic!! But no inner pocket =(( Can view all the pics?



It is a Fake Victoire unfortunately. Fake tag.
Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagLoVera said:
			
		

> Item: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BAG LARGE WITH LONG HANDLES
> Seller: omwebnet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251111058964&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Can you please authenticate this? TIA! I asked the seller for a picture of the tag, but she said it's an older style and it doesn't have a tag. I hope the pictures are clear enough.



I'd like to see a better photo of the zipper pull, Thanks!!!


----------



## dreamer86

rx4dsoul said:


> It is a Fake Victoire unfortunately. Fake tag.
> Sorry.


Omg.... Then how does a real tag look like ? Apart from the tag, everything else seems to be a real or fake ? If I bring this bag to Europe, will I get stopped by the custom then ? 
Damn, the seller claims its 100 % authentic! And I really don't know how =(


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:


> Omg.... Then how does a real tag look like ? Apart from the tag, everything else seems to be a real or fake ?  =(



I'm sorry I can't explain fully what makes the tag Fake.
Suffice to say though, everything else about the item is suspiciously substandard.


----------



## baglover34

Hi. Im new in purse forum, im not sure if I've uploaded the photo correctly. 

to: dreamer86

I also have Victoire in clay LH as well, ill upload photos for you to compare and also to check if mine is authentic, coz it was given as a gift 2 yrs. ago. Hope this cld help.

"still tryin to figure how to upload photos"...


----------



## np12

hello and good day!  kindly authenticate this lp large long handle in orange. i have this feeling it's fake


----------



## np12

kindly authenticate this one too  it's a victoire medium short handle in clay (not sure of the color). my hubby bought it from singapore. just wanted to make sure it's authentic. tia!


----------



## baglover34

Hi! still cant upload pics. :help:

 Im havin an issue about the serial numbers/codes on LC. a friend says that my LC is fake coz it only has 10 serial numbers.Accdg. to her, if the bag is made in france it has to have 12 characters (alphanumeric) - _Im referring to the numbers on the last line of the white tag inside the bag._ and if its from china there should be 10. Also, the word  "original pyrm " on the back flap button should be positioned on top, not on elsewhere in the button.  How true is the alphanumeric code and the positioning of these imprint in the button really matters? I have 2 LC (Metallic & Victoire) both bought in duty free in australia, both of them has 10 number codes made in france), though Im quiet confident that it is authentic until these issues arises. Can anyone have an explanation to these? thanks

- _Ill try to resize my photos, maybe thats the reason why it cant be uploaded._


----------



## baglover34

these are the pictures for the Victoire LH/ clay. Kindly authenticate. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

np12 said:


> hello and good day!  kindly authenticate this lp large long handle in orange. i have this feeling it's fake



This is Fake, unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

np12 said:


> kindly authenticate this one too  it's a victoire medium short handle in clay (not sure of the color). my hubby bought it from singapore. just wanted to make sure it's authentic. tia!



Your Victoire is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> these are the pictures for the Victoire LH/ clay. Kindly authenticate. thanks



Hi! I need bigger/better photos of your tag (straight on, no flash), the horse and rider applique on the front and of the zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## np12

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, unfortunately.



 too bad. 

thanks!


----------



## np12

rx4dsoul said:


> Your Victoire is Real.



:urock:


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I need bigger/better photos of your tag (straight on, no flash), the horse and rider applique on the front and of the zipper pull. Thanks!



here are the pics. you requested, though I added some hope it helps thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> here are the pics. you requested, though I added some hope it helps thanks!



looks good so far but I still need to see the tag...


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> looks good so far but I still need to see the tag...



Hi. is this the tag that you're askin? sorry wasn't able to get it at first


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> Hi. is this the tag that you're askin? sorry wasn't able to get it at first



Real!


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!


Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## dreamer86

baglover34 said:


> Hi. Im new in purse forum, im not sure if I've uploaded the photo correctly.
> 
> to: dreamer86
> 
> I also have Victoire in clay LH as well, ill upload photos for you to compare and also to check if mine is authentic, coz it was given as a gift 2 yrs. ago. Hope this cld help.
> 
> "still tryin to figure how to upload photos"...



Alright, I wil view your pics and compare =)


----------



## dreamer86

rx4dsoul said:


> Your Victoire is Real.



I still don't see the difference of her victoire and mine =(


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> Thanks so much!!!!


Welcome! 


dreamer86 said:


> I still don't see the difference of her victoire and mine =(



Hi girls!
Please be reminded that authentication via PMs are disallowed, full discussions of what makes an item Fake is discouraged as well - counterfeiters do come in, check out our "tips", and sometimes brew trouble when they don't like us pointing out their "errors".
You can always take your discussions to PM if you want to compare items, please also take some time to go through this thread...plenty of info is already out if one bothers to take time to sift through.
Thank you very much.


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> Please be reminded that authentication via PMs are disallowed, full discussions of what makes an item Fake is discouraged as well - counterfeiters do come in, check out our "tips", and sometimes brew trouble when they don't like us pointing out their "errors".
> You can always take your discussions to PM if you want to compare items, please also take some time to go through this thread...plenty of info is already out if one bothers to take time to sift through.
> Thank you very much.



thanks, noted


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:
			
		

> thanks, noted



Thank you.


----------



## Rock Republic

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake patch poney. Sorry.


 Can you  please explain to me in a much specific way why is it fake?


----------



## Rock Republic

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Fake Patch Poney .



Can you  please explain to me in a much specific way why is it fake?:wondering


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rock Republic said:
			
		

> Can you  please explain to me in a much specific way why is it fake?


Which item are you inquiring about? I revised my post because i noticed that its not your item that I authenticated...
As per pliages and Other pliage-like items from LC , red flags are mostly substandard materials and wrong tags. Ive previously explained these a lot of times before that the reasons why they fail to pass authenticity are usually similar , unless specified. 
Beyond that we cant be more specific ( to protect against counterfeits ).


----------



## redleobordeaux

please authenticate..... thanks


----------



## redleobordeaux

i'm uncertain f this longchamp planetes is authentic... please help me.
thank you very much 

Item: Longchamp Planetes black Medium Short Handle
Item #: 150844613344
Seller: thal1028
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150844613344#ht_2801wt_753

a few more actual pics
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v496/redleobordeaux/longchamp/


----------



## rx4dsoul

redleobordeaux said:


> i'm uncertain f this longchamp planetes is authentic... please help me.
> thank you very much
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes black Medium Short Handle
> Item #: 150844613344
> Seller: thal1028
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150844613344#ht_2801wt_753
> 
> a few more actual pics
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v496/redleobordeaux/longchamp/



The tag is Real...it doesn't automatically mean the item is , however, since the other photos you posted need some improvement.
Just be sure that that is the item's tag and you have it on hand, and its not resewn or transplanted from another bag.


----------



## baglover34

Hi. kindly authenticate this please. thanks.

Item name: Longchamp LM NYLON LH ROSALIE


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> Hi. kindly authenticate this please. thanks.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp LM NYLON LH ROSALIE



It's an Authentic LM Nylon Rosalie.


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> It's an Authentic LM Nylon Rosalie.


Thanks again!   so happy to hear dat, just got skeptical on the alphanumeric tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:


> Thanks again!   so happy to hear dat, just got skeptical on the alphanumeric tag



Nothing wrong with it...its a special/limited edition pliage.


----------



## redleobordeaux

thanks so much rx4dsoul
i would request for better shots, will post as soon as i got it, thank you very much.


----------



## chunyiun

Hi,

Would it be ok for you to help me authenticate if this is original or fake? Am thinking of getting it, but worried that its a fake..Thanks! 

Item: Limited edition Longchamp Victoire
Size: 31x30x19cm
Item no (as per tag) :1899496001


----------



## rx4dsoul

chunyiun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it be ok for you to help me authenticate if this is original or fake? Am thinking of getting it, but worried that its a fake..Thanks!
> 
> Item: Limited edition Longchamp Victoire
> Size: 31x30x19cm
> Item no (as per tag) :1899496001



This is a Fake Victoire unfortunately.
Materials are substandard and there are things wrong with the applique, hardware and tag. Sorry.


----------



## chunyiun

Thank you so much! Good thing i checked before purchasing....thanks again


----------



## dreamer86

chunyiun said:


> Thank you so much! Good thing i checked before purchasing....thanks again



hey, I think you should not buy anything from my fashion style! they are selling fakes. and after you purchase, you won't be able to get a refund because they want an official letter from boutique stating that it's a fake bag! Only they will issue you the refund. WHICH you can never get, because boutique will never ever verify for you! I bought long champ victoire from myfashionstyle too! Damn, just received it, no inner pocket! and it's a fake after i checked with purse forum!

oh ya, and I can't believe why a company that sells fake goods, still have so many people like their Facebook page!!!! my goodness!


----------



## redleobordeaux

hi rx4dsoul, these are the closer shots of the planetes black short handle.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v496/redleobordeaux/Longchamp Planetes Closer Shots/

thank you


----------



## ferrerorocher

Hello! Can someone please authenticate this?  

Item: medium short handle Orchideal in vert (green)
Size: 12 x 11 x 8 inch 
Item no (as per tag) :1623536249

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318813_419044454815227_554621498_n.jpg

thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ferrerorocher said:
			
		

> Hello! Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: medium short handle Orchideal in vert (green)
> Size: 12 x 11 x 8 inch
> Item no (as per tag) :1623536249
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318813_419044454815227_554621498_n.jpg
> 
> thank you!



Tag alone is not enough for the buyer's safety. Please check out reminders on page 379 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## redleobordeaux

Originally Posted by redleobordeaux  
i'm uncertain f this longchamp planetes is authentic... please help me.
thank you very much 

Item: Longchamp Planetes black Medium Short Handle
Item #: 150844613344
Seller: thal1028
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_2801wt_753

a few more actual pics
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...aux/longchamp/
The tag is Real...it doesn't automatically mean the item is , however, since the other photos you posted need some improvement.
Just be sure that that is the item's tag and you have it on hand, and its not resewn or transplanted from another bag. 

 thanks so much rx4dsoul
i would request for better shots, will post as soon as i got it, thank you very much.


hi rx4dsoul, these are the closer shots of the planetes black short handle.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...loser Shots/

thank you


would these pics help authenticate?
thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

*FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :

*Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items. 
*Ensure that your links open*.
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.

:useless:
Label your item.
Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication. 
*Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
*Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
*If a request is overlooked*, it  might be that we are a  little preoccupied, but please also take time to check out reminders...you might have missed including something/s needed for us to help you out.
(leather and vintage items mostly have to wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP)
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## FluffyMe

Hi, I just received a Le Pliage Long Handle in Navy recently and am doubt of it's authentication. Appreciate if you could help. TIA!
*The wording at the back is the most suspicious, out of alignment


----------



## new gal

Can anyone authenticate this leather Longchamp bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...462?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1918776
Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

FluffyMe said:
			
		

> Hi, I just received a Le Pliage Long Handle in Navy recently and am doubt of it's authentication. Appreciate if you could help. TIA!
> *The wording at the back is the most suspicious, out of alignment



It's a Fake pliage.


----------



## FluffyMe

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Fake pliage.


 
The seller claimed that it is 100% authentic!:storm:


----------



## lrsd

Hi,, is this authentic or not?
Le pliage Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
Got this one from an online seller in fb. 
Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

lrsd said:
			
		

> Hi,, is this authentic or not?
> Le pliage Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
> Got this one from an online seller in fb.
> Thanks



This is Fake unfortunately.


----------



## guineverelove

Lilia said:


> Hello,
> I bought an "authentic" Longchamp bag on eBay and just received it today.  I don't know how to verify the authenticity of this bag.  The leather doesn't seem like real leather but I know the leather Longchamp uses can be very smooth.  There is a small spot on the bottom of the bag that looks like a vinyl puckering.  (pictured)  The inside does not have a leather label at all.  How can I tell?
> 
> I know many bags on eBay are fake but I didn't think a fake Longchamp was possible.   Thanks for any advice.


Sorry I dont know where to put my post

Can anyone tell if this is Authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280918917689?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## guineverelove

guineverelove said:


> Sorry I dont know where to put my post
> 
> Can anyone tell if this is Authentic?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280918917689?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


More links but different item.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370632117306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

guineverelove said:
			
		

> More links but different item.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370632117306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> thanks again!



Sorry this is for Longchamp items only. Please search under Premier Designers - Mulberry. Thanks.


----------



## guineverelove

Ok, sorry


----------



## roveeann

Can someone authenticate this?? I just recently bought this from an online seller. This is a LP Large Long Handle in Navy Blue





























Thanks!!!


----------



## FluffyMe

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Fake pliage.


 
Thanks for your help! I'm gonna asking the seller for refund definitely. However can you please let me know which part tells the fake so that I can have a valid reason to ask for refund?


----------



## miyawoks

Hello! Please check this Longchamp Le Pliage LH Large in Navy for me. The lighting's a little off in some pictures so sorry. Bought in Europe last June 2012 for 74 euros. Noticed it had a shorter handle than my old Le Pliage and the flap's a little fatter width-wise.

http://imageshack.us/g/31/img0641mr.jpg/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joytej

roveeann said:


> Can someone authenticate this?? I just recently bought this from an online seller. This is a LP Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


 

Hi, I am no expert but from following this thread, I'm pretty sure our very helpful friend, rx4dsoul, will also need a photo of the inner tag, among others.


----------



## roveeann

joytej said:


> Hi, I am no expert but from following this thread, I'm pretty sure our very helpful friend, rx4dsoul, will also need a photo of the inner tag, among others.



Hi joytej, here's the pic of the inner tag:






TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> Can someone authenticate this?? I just recently bought this from an online seller. This is a LP Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
> 
> Thanks!!!



This is a Fake pliage unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> Hi joytej, here's the pic of the inner tag:
> 
> TIA



This tag is Fake.


----------



## Helenabonbon

There are fakes of every designer out there. Just be careful when researching about what specific points tell a fake from a real. Some of them are only written by people selling fake goods attempting to pull the wool over the buyers eyes!


----------



## roveeann

rx4dsoul said:


> This tag is Fake.



Hi rx4dsoul, I would just like to know how did you know that the tag was fake?? So I could explain to the seller.

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul, I would just like to know how did you know that the tag was fake?? So I could explain to the seller.
> 
> Thanks!



Wrong color codes . That is not the tag for your item's color. 
Your item has obviously substandard leather too.


----------



## roveeann

Hi, could you please authenticate this LONGCHAMP Arbre de Vie (Tree of Life) Large Tote Bag NAVY

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> Hi, could you please authenticate this LONGCHAMP Arbre de Vie (Tree of Life) Large Tote Bag NAVY
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392992550736891&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392992700736876&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392992827403530&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392993087403504&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392993284070151&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=392993474070132&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&permPage
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



The Arbre is Fake.


----------



## FluffyMe

rx4dsoul said:


> Wrong color codes . That is not the tag for your item's color.
> Your item has obviously substandard leather too.


 
Hi rx4dsoul, how can we identify if the color coding is correct or not? Can I know what is the color code for navy?

I tried to ask for refund from the seller and she still insist that the tote is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

FluffyMe said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul, how can we identify if the color coding is correct or not? Can I know what is the color code for navy?
> 
> I tried to ask for refund from the seller and she still insist that the tote is authentic.



Sorry im not at liberty to divulge that info. 
As stated in reminders, you can always backread. There have been a lot of navy items authenticated already. Good luck!


----------



## suan000

Greeting,

someone try to sell this longchamp le pliage to me. claim it is 100% authentic.for Europe and Asian version.  is US version and Europe Asian  different? like leather and tag ,different leather?
can u verity for me , picture below:















if you cannot see the picture, here is copy link
http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC3.jpg
http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC2.jpg
http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC1.jpg

thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

suan000 said:
			
		

> Greeting,
> 
> someone try to sell this longchamp le pliage to me. claim it is 100% authentic.for Europe and Asian version.  is US version and Europe Asian  different? like leather and tag ,different leather?
> can u verity for me , picture below:
> 
> if you cannot see the picture, here is copy link
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC3.jpg
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC2.jpg
> http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/evebrown12/LC/LC1.jpg
> 
> thank you.



This is a Fake pliage...irregardless of country of make or whatever version the seller claims it to be.


----------



## miyawoks

Hello! I posted a couple of days ago but I might have the wrong links to the pictures so I'm reposting. Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage LH Large in Navy bought last June 2012 in Europe.

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

miyawoks said:
			
		

> Hello! I posted a couple of days ago but I might have the wrong links to the pictures so I'm reposting. Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage LH Large in Navy bought last June 2012 in Europe.
> 
> TIA



This is Real.


----------



## miyawoks

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> This is Real.



Thanks so much for the feedback ^_^

Was worried because I felt that the quality was not as good as my previous one....

Yey!


----------



## Liesy

hi, i just wanna ask regarding longchamp serial numbers.. do they have the same serial number if the bag have the same type,size and model?


----------



## Liesy

hi, pls authenticate, lonchamp patch poney, medium long handle..tnx


----------



## FluffyMe

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry im not at liberty to divulge that info.
> As stated in reminders, you can always backread. There have been a lot of navy items authenticated already. Good luck!


 
Spent the whole night to search for the related post from the ~400 pages with 6000 posts in this thread but yet sort out any 
Anyway, really thanks a bunch *rx4dsoul *in helping me to authenticate my bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

Liesy said:
			
		

> hi, pls authenticate, lonchamp patch poney, medium long handle..tnx



It's Real.


----------



## dreamer86

Hello, please kindly help me to authenticate these long champ sold here. Whether they are fake or authentic, especially the red color long champ le planets. 

facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252129134862817.58361.172394499502948&type=3

Sorry the link is below. I'm using an iPad, don't know to to reedit this wrong URL =/
Thanks a lot!


----------



## dreamer86

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252129134862817.58361.172394499502948&type=3


Here it is, the link that leads to the seller's pics. Hope to hear from u soon !


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252129134862817.58361.172394499502948&type=3
> 
> Here it is, the link that leads to the seller's pics. Hope to hear from u soon !



Hi! If you can kindly read reminders on the previous page and repost this request after...thank you.


----------



## dreamer86

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! If you can kindly read reminders on the previous page and repost this request after...thank you.



Hi, sorry, I couldn't find any reminder=/ could u pls tell me ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry, I couldn't find any reminder=/ could u pls tell me ?



Page 402 of this thread.


----------



## dreamer86

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Long champ Le planetes RED
Name of the seller: branded for less 
Item no.: N/A
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252129134862817.58361.172394499502948&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Long champ Le planetes RED
> Name of the seller: branded for less
> Item no.: N/A
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252129134862817.58361.172394499502948&type=3



Hi...you may have read reminders already but it seems you have missed some important points made there so I hope you can please take note of the following:
1. declaring the item means including the size
2. please read what I said were photos needed: Whole item , especially since the size wasn't declared
In case you are confident in the seller's integrity, then *I can just tell you that the tag shown is Real - but that won't mean the same thing  as an Authentic item for me unless the size and whole item is declared and shown*/some elements were lacking in your request. As stated in the reminders, it is your responsibility to ask from the seller what we need to complete authentication. I also wanted to clarify these points because I saw a tag which is Fake in this same album.
Thanks and good luck.


----------



## nordysgal

Please help me authenticate this Planetes in black - large - long handle:










































Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nordysgal said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate this Planetes in black - large - long handle:
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!!!



It's Real!


----------



## baglover34

Item name: Autor de Hang (paper) / Large Tote Paper/ SH


----------



## baglover34

and also this one: TIA

Item name: Orchideal/Small/SH


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:
			
		

> Item name: Autor de Hang (paper) / Large Tote Paper/ SH



Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:
			
		

> and also this one: TIA
> 
> Item name: Orchideal/Small/SH



Need better photo of the tag.


----------



## mimii017

Please help me authenticate these bags I bought, I hope they're real. Thanks a lot in advance. 

BAG 1
Name/item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle - chocolate
Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
Item no.: 360475485123
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360475485123...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1278wt_1140

By the way, I find differences with the pockets I see other LLH Le pliages that have smaller pockets, are they older versions or the newest? thanks.


----------



## mimii017

BAG  2
Name/item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Long handle - black
Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
Item no.: 160851388837
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/160851388837...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1330wt_1140

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate these bags I bought, I hope they're real. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> BAG 1
> Name/item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle - chocolate
> Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
> Item no.: 360475485123
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360475485123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1278wt_1140
> 
> By the way, I find differences with the pockets I see other LLH Le pliages that have smaller pockets, are they older versions or the newest? thanks.



This is Real. 
Its the "larger" Large shopping (long handled) that was previously made for certain US and UK merchants,  so i guess you can say "older".


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> BAG  2
> Name/item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Long handle - black
> Name of the seller: finesandandbeach
> Item no.: 160851388837
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/160851388837?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1330wt_1140
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



This is also Real.


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real.
> Its the "larger" Large shopping (long handled) that was previously made for certain US and UK merchants,  so i guess you can say "older".



I see, does the newer ones have different size? like the handle maybe? thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> I see, does the newer ones have different size? like the handle maybe? thanks a lot.



Slightly smaller body. 
Please check out the dimensions on the Longchamp website. These are the dimensions of the bags currently produced and in circulation.


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> Need better photo of the tag.



thanks. ill work it out and post asap


----------



## baglover34

Kindly authenticate please.

Item name: LM metal blanc MSH
sellers name: canon e-bags prime
Link to the item:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4792583880037.82682229.100000479008807&type=3


----------



## milenboy

Item name: Longchamp Arbre de Vie
sellers name: Private
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/LC/

Thank You so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

milenboy said:
			
		

> Item name: Longchamp Arbre de Vie
> sellers name: Private
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/LC/
> 
> Thank You so much!!!



It's Real.


----------



## milenboy

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real.



thank you so much... I thought its fake coz the horse on the flap doesn't look so good to me. u are a relief


----------



## toxicbrain03

Hi, please help me authenticate this longchamp arbre de vie  large long handle (navy) i bought from ebay.


the tag is attached. 

TIA.

the tag is a bit blurry..but it says 

0823645
1899386ht556


----------



## toxicbrain03

Kindly help me authenticate another longchamp bag i bought from a different seller in ebay.

attached is the tag. sorry for the blurred pics, 

but the tag says its

0825260
1623089876

It's medium short handle le pliage. 

TIA.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toxicbrain03 said:
			
		

> Hi, please help me authenticate this longchamp arbre de vie  large long handle (navy) i bought from ebay.
> 
> the tag is attached.
> 
> TIA.
> 
> the tag is a bit blurry..but it says
> 
> 0823645
> 1899386ht556



This is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toxicbrain03 said:
			
		

> Kindly help me authenticate another longchamp bag i bought from a different seller in ebay.
> 
> attached is the tag. sorry for the blurred pics,
> 
> but the tag says its
> 
> 0825260
> 1623089876
> 
> It's medium short handle le pliage.
> 
> TIA.



I suspect this is Fake as well. Please  post a better photo of the tag. thanks!


----------



## toxicbrain03

Hi, 

first pic is the tag for abre de vie navy large long handle. 

SPE PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0823645
1899386ht556


2nd pic is for  le pliage peacock medium short handle

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0825260
1623089876

they looked so real.  would you say that this an exact replica?

thanks!


----------



## toxicbrain03

Hi rx4dsoul,

please pm ur explanation why you think my bags are fake. Thanks. So i can ask for a refund.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toxicbrain03 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> first pic is the tag for abre de vie navy large long handle.
> 
> SPE PAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0823645
> 1899386ht556
> 
> 2nd pic is for  le pliage peacock medium short handle
> 
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0825260
> 1623089876
> 
> they looked so real.  would you say that this an exact replica?
> 
> thanks!



These are both fake tags - both dont have thr correct appearance of authentic LC pliage tags unfortunately. 

The items you posted before both have substandard leather.

Authentication is not allowed via PMs.
Please backread and do further research and better yet, get hold of authentic items to compare with what you have. Good luck on getting a refund.


----------



## xoxmb

Can someone please authenticate this Le Pliage bag before I buy it ?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-W0QQAdIdZ392078712

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

xoxmb said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Le Pliage bag before I buy it ?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-W0QQAdIdZ392078712
> 
> Thank you



it's Real!


----------



## trendypursuit

Hi! Can you authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Praline? 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399489_3491437207066_1585961235_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399489_3491437367070_1788751652_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399489_3491437407071_142480277_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399489_3491437527074_1603925929_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313287_3491440487148_1241575809_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313287_3491440527149_197784172_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313287_3491440567150_2087415712_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/313287_3491440607151_1838681714_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313287_3491440647152_20864689_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557084_3491445487273_1404003246_n.jpg



Thanks!


----------



## trendypursuit

Hi! Can you authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Praline? 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...85961235_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...88751652_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...42480277_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...03925929_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...41575809_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...97784172_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...87415712_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...38681714_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...20864689_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...04003246_n.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

trendypursuit said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle - Praline?
> 
> Thanks!



This is a Fake praline pliage. Sorry.


----------



## xoxmb

rx4dsoul said:


> it's Real!



Thanks. I compared the picture from Kijiji beside a picture from the Longchamp website and the only thing that sketches me out about the bag is the lining part near the handles. I think its the pouch on the inside but I don't know how to describe it so here's a pic:


----------



## rx4dsoul

xoxmb said:


> Thanks. I compared the picture from Kijiji beside a picture from the Longchamp website and the only thing that sketches me out about the bag is the lining part near the handles. I think its the pouch on the inside but I don't know how to describe it so here's a pic:



This is the "larger" Large Long Handle or Large Shopping size that was made for certain North American authorized merchants. The pocket size extends beyond the handle base as opposed to the newer Large Handles with smaller pockets.


----------



## xoxmb

rx4dsoul said:


> This is the "larger" Large Long Handle or Large Shopping size that was made for certain North American authorized merchants. The pocket size extends beyond the handle base as opposed to the newer Large Handles with smaller pockets.



So this is the "old" large bag? I've read online that Longchamp changed the dimensions of the large bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xoxmb said:


> So this is the "old" large bag? I've read online that Longchamp changed the dimensions of the large bag.


----------



## xoxmb

rx4dsoul said:


>



Ahh okay! Thank you so much


----------



## baglover34

baglover34 said:


> thanks. ill work it out and post asap



Hi! sorry its been awhile before I post this,I just got back enwei, here's the tag for that darshan green. thanks!


----------



## Tro

Please authenticate for me. Thanks! 

Item Name: Longchamps Le Pliage Shopping Bag Tote, Large, Khaki Green, EUC
Item Number: 221086532189
Seller Name: cevansjazz
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamps-...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3379c8c25d


----------



## baglover34

Also, kindly take a look at this LM/ medium/ Long handle, please.. I bought this few months ago, just recently I take a look in the tag and found that it is made in Rumania  (should it be, france china and tunisia only?)


----------



## roveeann

Hi! can you please authenticate this Arbre de Vie Medium Short Handle in Navy Blue.




































Thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tro said:
			
		

> Please authenticate for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamps Le Pliage Shopping Bag Tote, Large, Khaki Green, EUC
> Item Number: 221086532189
> Seller Name: cevansjazz
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamps-Le-Pliage-Shopping-Bag-Tote-Large-Khaki-Green-EUC-/221086532189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3379c8c25d



Need a photo of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:
			
		

> Also, kindly take a look at this LM/ medium/ Long handle, please.. I bought this few months ago, just recently I take a look in the tag and found that it is made in Rumania  (should it be, france china and tunisia only?)



This is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> Hi! can you please authenticate this Arbre de Vie Medium Short Handle in Navy Blue.
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks good


----------



## roveeann

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good




So is this real??


----------



## rx4dsoul

roveeann said:
			
		

> So is this real??



Yes.


----------



## roveeann

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes.



What a relief!! thank you so much


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real.



thanks so much!!!! but still I have another bag to ask this is the previous floral green bag, you asked for a clearer tag. ill repost the pics.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglover34 said:
			
		

> thanks so much!!!! but still I have another bag to ask this is the previous floral green bag, you asked for a clearer tag. ill repost the pics.



It's Real.


----------



## jojo3

Hi I'm brand new to this forum, so I don't know if I'm doing this right, but please authenticate this bag for me!

Le Pliage Large Tote (Dark Green) 
Seller is *feilowong*  on eCrater
http://www.ecrater.com/p/13734730/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-large?keywords=longchamp#


Also as a side note, I know that dark green is not the official name/color of this bag, does anyone know what it really is?


----------



## milenboy

Item : Longchamp Le Pliage LM Metal M Short Handle
Seller: Katsky07
Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SA...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item23208138fe


----------



## rx4dsoul

jojo3 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm brand new to this forum, so I don't know if I'm doing this right, but please authenticate this bag for me!
> 
> Le Pliage Large Tote (Dark Green)
> Seller is feilowong  on eCrater
> http://www.ecrater.com/p/13734730/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-large?keywords=longchamp#
> 
> Also as a side note, I know that dark green is not the official name/color of this bag, does anyone know what it really is?



Please post a photo of the tag so we can figure out the color and autenticity. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

milenboy said:
			
		

> Item : Longchamp Le Pliage LM Metal M Short Handle
> Seller: Katsky07
> Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SALE-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-LM-Metal-Medium-Short-Handle-/150869195006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item23208138fe



This is Real.


----------



## baglover34

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



:salute:


----------



## gk16

Hi! I just bought this from a friend who claims this is authentic. I just wanna make sure it is. Kindly authenticate it for me. Le Pliage Large Long handle in curry(not sure of the color though!) TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gk16 said:
			
		

> Hi! I just bought this from a friend who claims this is authentic. I just wanna make sure it is. Kindly authenticate it for me. Le Pliage Large Long handle in curry(not sure of the color though!) TIA!



It's Real.


----------



## gk16

Thanks so much!!


----------



## LouboutinFan

Please authenticate...

Item: LOU BOUTIN Black Ballet Flats Sz 40.5
Listing number: 380459318664 
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38045931866...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2424wt_1042

Item:  Christian Louboutin Miss Boxe Black Patent Wedge Heels 40 10 Calf Leather Shoes
Listing number 400312793246
Seller:  shopitbeverlyhills
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/40031279324...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2508wt_752

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nikki312

Can anyone please authenticate these two Longchamp purses?

Thanks

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EDdNKSxsbl5S1LEoJkOMxE7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FzuNLanvhlFpm1DieLP1K07gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fc4QgEPQ9OwtfGYENddEbk7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a-R5kG9F4kec-Asu3u_0jU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4MReBXq6mqGQQG5EZPmRlU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QYagYRDHHx6vRZfnxEDjbU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3zPY1dLeJNzSpZcoYfsAFz9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lbe5jMS4bGR9nHSZVaGMj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlinkhttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QAhQuM-PBQnHeRhMb_TYUT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9xJC_Ez_V2smhU6IOeCf7D9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5l5j8lTl2_yM9hZcbHdRoT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oESYPQKlDENiVWLBt5GtYj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink


----------



## jojo3

The image of the tag is actually there, you just have to scroll down, but I'm putting here too :]

s.ecrater.com/stores/242424/4f2401c2db38a_242424b.jpg


----------



## orangejuice_ker

please authenticate this.. appreciate your response.. thanks much..

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...rantzou&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-14,14


----------



## celineluggage

authentic i think


----------



## rx4dsoul

orangejuice_ker said:


> please authenticate this.. appreciate your response.. thanks much..
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...rantzou&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-14,14



Please post a photo of the tag. 
Please also read reminders here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html
Thank you!


----------



## kdj

please authenticate. thanks

item: le pliage medium long handle in fuschia

sorry for the quality of the pictures, iam just using my cellphone's camera at the moment.

the tag says:
NCA    LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0809799
2605089455

im scared its fake
here is the link to the pics:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84077748@N05/


----------



## rx4dsoul

kdj said:
			
		

> please authenticate. thanks
> 
> item: le pliage medium long handle in fuschia
> 
> sorry for the quality of the pictures, iam just using my cellphone's camera at the moment.
> 
> the tag says:
> NCA    LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0809799
> 2605089455
> 
> im scared its fake
> here is the link to the pics:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84077748@N05/



It IS Fake. Sorry.


----------



## iamtherese

please authenticate this. thank you.

item: planete open tote short handle
size: H30cm x W39cm x D13cm

http://goo.gl/aZWK7
http://goo.gl/V4Qfy
http://goo.gl/ZPQVI
http://goo.gl/5PGeB
http://goo.gl/GHdgD


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamtherese said:


> please authenticate this. thank you.
> 
> item: planete open tote short handle
> size: H30cm x W39cm x D13cm
> 
> http://goo.gl/aZWK7
> http://goo.gl/V4Qfy
> http://goo.gl/ZPQVI
> http://goo.gl/5PGeB
> http://goo.gl/GHdgD



It's Real.


----------



## iamtherese

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


ahh! thank you so much!!


----------



## iamtherese

another one, 

item: planetes medium short handle
colour: grey/blue

http://goo.gl/Gu5rW
http://goo.gl/kVDpQ
http://goo.gl/xOsbg
http://goo.gl/wKH3o
http://goo.gl/z3s8M
http://goo.gl/Mzpt2


----------



## tobefetching

Item : Longchamp le pliage large
Seller : ricardogrogg
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028676459

Thanks!


----------



## nikki312

nikki312 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these two Longchamp purses?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EDdNKSxsbl5S1LEoJkOMxE7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FzuNLanvhlFpm1DieLP1K07gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fc4QgEPQ9OwtfGYENddEbk7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a-R5kG9F4kec-Asu3u_0jU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4MReBXq6mqGQQG5EZPmRlU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QYagYRDHHx6vRZfnxEDjbU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3zPY1dLeJNzSpZcoYfsAFz9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lbe5jMS4bGR9nHSZVaGMj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlinkhttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QAhQuM-PBQnHeRhMb_TYUT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9xJC_Ez_V2smhU6IOeCf7D9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5l5j8lTl2_yM9hZcbHdRoT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oESYPQKlDENiVWLBt5GtYj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink



Hello,

Please, can anyone authenticate these two purses?

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamtherese said:
			
		

> another one,
> 
> item: planetes medium short handle
> colour: grey/blue
> 
> http://goo.gl/Gu5rW
> http://goo.gl/kVDpQ
> http://goo.gl/xOsbg
> http://goo.gl/wKH3o
> http://goo.gl/z3s8M
> http://goo.gl/Mzpt2



Also Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Item : Longchamp le pliage large
> Seller : ricardogrogg
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/271028676459
> 
> Thanks!



I cant see a photo of the tag but im not liking the leather and hardware , I suspect a Fake.


----------



## tobefetching

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I cant see a photo of the tag but im not liking the leather and hardware , I suspect a Fake.



Thank you!


----------



## cerisekirsch

@orangejuice_ker: I'm afraid that those pictures from the sulit seller that you posted were taken from this site (or vice versa): 

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...UTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+BAGS+FOR+SALE#imageGallery

I just stumbled across this site since I'm looking for LM metal bags. what do you think?


----------



## cerisekirsch

orangejuice_ker said:


> please authenticate this.. appreciate your response.. thanks much..
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...rantzou&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-14,14



@orangejuice_ker: I'm afraid that those pictures from the sulit seller that you posted were taken from this site (or vice versa): 

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...UTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+BAGS+FOR+SALE#imageGallery

I just stumbled across this site since I'm looking for LM metal bags. what do you think?


----------



## rx4dsoul

cerisekirsch said:
			
		

> @orangejuice_ker: I'm afraid that those pictures from the sulit seller that you posted were taken from this site (or vice versa):
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/3970861/AUTHENTIC+LONGCHAMP+BAGS+FOR+SALE#imageGallery
> 
> I just stumbled across this site since I'm looking for LM metal bags. what do you think?



Hi! Please read reminders posted on page 402 and repost in the proper format .there are so many items here you have to be specific. Thank you


----------



## cerisekirsch

@rx4dsoul: sorry about that. I'm new in this forum. will read the reminders in a jiffy. thank you. =)


----------



## nikki312

Does anyone know if these are authentic?

Items: LongChamp Purses




nikki312 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these two Longchamp purses?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EDdNKSxsbl5S1LEoJkOMxE7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FzuNLanvhlFpm1DieLP1K07gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Fc4QgEPQ9OwtfGYENddEbk7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a-R5kG9F4kec-Asu3u_0jU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4MReBXq6mqGQQG5EZPmRlU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QYagYRDHHx6vRZfnxEDjbU7gU2pQg3PqDuR75mqN1v8?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3zPY1dLeJNzSpZcoYfsAFz9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lbe5jMS4bGR9nHSZVaGMj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlinkhttps://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QAhQuM-PBQnHeRhMb_TYUT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9xJC_Ez_V2smhU6IOeCf7D9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5l5j8lTl2_yM9hZcbHdRoT9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oESYPQKlDENiVWLBt5GtYj9KgZkfk1AZjVuhHh1YYbc?feat=directlink


----------



## rx4dsoul

nikki312 said:


> Does anyone know if these are authentic?
> 
> Items: LongChamp Purses



Hi! Both items look good to me.
I am fairly certain the first Roseau handbag is Real...but you might want a second opinion from *Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP* to back me up on the second item. They have more experience when it comes to older leather pieces. ( Reason why I waited around for them to look at your items )


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, could you help me with this? Thanks a lot!

Title: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp Colette Edition Pliage Tote Purple Opening Ceremony
Seller: yslislife

More photos:
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2688/25871785.jpg


----------



## nikki312

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Both items look good to me.
> I am fairly certain the first Roseau handbag is Real...but you might want a second opinion from *Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP* to back me up on the second item. They have more experience when it comes to older leather pieces. ( Reason why I waited around for them to look at your items )



Thank you so much for your time and help


----------



## belovaldi

belovaldi said:


> Hi, could you help me with this? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Title: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp Colette Edition Pliage Tote Purple Opening Ceremony
> Seller: yslislife
> 
> More photos:
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2688/25871785.jpg



I am comparing this with my own le pliage and the thing that I find different is the backside of the bag where the pocket stitch is visible, and the writing (modele depose) is different, but then I don't have limited etd LC to compare so I am really hoping someone can help me because I've been looking for this bag forever!! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

belovaldi said:


> Hi, could you help me with this? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Title: Jeremy Scott x Longchamp Colette Edition Pliage Tote Purple Opening Ceremony
> Seller: yslislife
> 
> More photos:
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2688/25871785.jpg



These photos are insufficient, unfortunately. Please see Reminders on page 402 for the necessary photos. Thank you.


----------



## jaivi_yu

hello, can you please authenticate this bag,

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater


----------



## belovaldi

rx4dsoul said:


> These photos are insufficient, unfortunately. Please see Reminders on page 402 for the necessary photos. Thank you.



Hi, thanks for the reply, can u tell me what photo do u need? I had a look at page 402 and requested that to the seller before I made a post but we must hv missed something. Is it the back button of the flap? TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaivi_yu said:
			
		

> hello, can you please authenticate this bag,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057946686698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057945631698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057946001698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057945421698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057945276698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057944101698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151057945096698&set=a.10151057943656698.449586.567371697&type=3&theater



Hi. The links you posted won't open.


----------



## jaivi_yu

oh i'm sorry, here is the other link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723623988/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723625336/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723625138/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723624976/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723624704/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723624516/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723624214/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaivi_yu said:
			
		

> oh i'm sorry, here is the other link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723623988/in/photostream
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/84322348@N05/7723624214/in/photostream/



I'm sorry but this looks like a Fake Patch Poney.


----------



## yeti15

Ji! pls help me authenticate this longchamp TIA!!!!

Item name: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Le Pliage med tote
Item#:  221086488354
Seller: fashion-gangsta
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...ed-Tote-Bag-Made-in-France-Grey-/221086488354


----------



## rx4dsoul

yeti15 said:
			
		

> Ji! pls help me authenticate this longchamp TIA!!!!
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Le Pliage med tote
> Item#:  221086488354
> Seller: fashion-gangsta
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longchamp-Victoire-Planetes-Le-Pliage-Med-Tote-Bag-Made-in-France-Grey-/221086488354



This is Fake.


----------



## jojo3

Hi, please authenticate this bag for me! I just bought this off a seller on ebay. Thank you!

*Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote*


----------



## jaivi_yu

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but this looks like a Fake Patch Poney.



so sad to hear that it is fake. thank you for the time


----------



## scotchbright

Please authenticate this Longchamp. I don't have any idea what model is this, this will be my gift form my sister. It has long handle, I think its a small or medium size and color red.


----------



## godscardinal

Hi..both purchased from private individual. Think they are authentic? Please let me know if you need more pics..thanks
Pink first:





























Green one:


----------



## rx4dsoul

godscardinal said:
			
		

> Hi..both purchased from private individual. Think they are authentic? Please let me know if you need more pics..thanks
> Pink first:
> 
> Green one:



Yes, both are Real.


----------



## stcyla

Could someone please authenticate this le pliage Longchamp bag? Also, I'm requesting the seller to put up a photo of the interior tag, but if you can already tell its authenticity without it let me know

*Item Name: * Longchamp Large Le Pliage with Long Handles in Black Nylon
*Item Number:*150872811468
*Seller:* zippy_2684
*Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Large-Le-Pliage-with-Long-Handles-in-Black-Nylon-/150872811468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320b867cc#ht_500wt_1018


----------



## godscardinal

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, both are Real.


Yeah! Thanks so much.


----------



## mimii017

Hi. pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot in advance.

Item name: LONGCHAMP Arbre De Vie (Navy) LLH MADE IN FRANCE
Item#: 130744521160
Seller: 826chicme
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Ar...Domain_211&hash=item1e70fb11c8#ht_2985wt_1140


----------



## rx4dsoul

stcyla said:


> Could someone please authenticate this le pliage Longchamp bag? Also, I'm requesting the seller to put up a photo of the interior tag, but if you can already tell its authenticity without it let me know
> 
> *Item Name: * Longchamp Large Le Pliage with Long Handles in Black Nylon
> *Item Number:*150872811468
> *Seller:* zippy_2684
> *Link*:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Large-Le-Pliage-with-Long-Handles-in-Black-Nylon-/150872811468?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2320b867cc#ht_500wt_1018


It may just be the lighting but Im concerned about the hardware and leather...
Let's wait for the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi. pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Item name: LONGCHAMP Arbre De Vie (Navy) LLH MADE IN FRANCE
> Item#: 130744521160
> Seller: 826chicme
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Ar...Domain_211&hash=item1e70fb11c8#ht_2985wt_1140



It's a Fake Arbre.


----------



## Hermes for me

Go with your gut


----------



## belovaldi

rx4dsoul said:


> These photos are insufficient, unfortunately. Please see Reminders on page 402 for the necessary photos. Thank you.



Omg im an idiot, i forgot to include the ebay listing! 
Here it goes again: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280937841233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

Name: Longchamp Jeremy Scott Colonel Le Pliage
Seller: *yslislife*

I've been looking for this bag forever but the photo that shows the back of the bag worries me a little  bit but then I'm no expert, esp on limited etd LC!

Please let me know if you need more photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

belovaldi said:
			
		

> Omg im an idiot, i forgot to include the ebay listing!
> Here it goes again:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280937841233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> Name: Longchamp Jeremy Scott Colonel Le Pliage
> Seller: yslislife
> 
> I've been looking for this bag forever but the photo that shows the back of the bag worries me a little  bit but then I'm no expert, esp on limited etd LC!
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos



It's Real!


----------



## belovaldi

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



Thank you, you're a star!!


----------



## mojojo25

Is this Longchamp bag authentic?

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf69.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf70.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf71.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf72.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf73.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf83.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf84.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf85.jpg
http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/fhouse/juf86.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Fake Arbre.



oh my. thanks a lot.


----------



## Lycabags

Pls authenticate this... From online seller... 
Item name: Longchamp  planettes nior large longhandle
Seller: Love onebag
Item no. 2605002001

http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...LANETES+SALE+and+2012#PhotoSwipe1344657809806

Thanks...


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
> *If a request is overlooked*, it  might be that we are a  little preoccupied, but please also take time to check out reminders...you might have missed including something/s needed for us to help you out.
> (leather and vintage items mostly have to wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP)
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


Welcome !
Please read reminders above and repost your revised request after so we can facilitate things along. Thanks!


Lycabags said:


> Pls authenticate this... From online seller...
> Item name: Longchamp  planettes nior large longhandle
> Seller: Love onebag
> Item no. 2605002001
> 
> http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...LANETES+SALE+and+2012#PhotoSwipe1344657809806
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## Lycabags

Pls. Authenticate this bag... 

Item name: Longchamp planetes noir medium longhandle
Name of seller: Love Onebag
Item no. 2605002001

Link: http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165281140244487&id=100002878078517&__user=1585952046

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...11175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...11175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046
http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...11175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...11175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046

Thank you so much in advance..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lycabags said:


> Pls. Authenticate this bag...
> 
> Item name: Longchamp planetes noir medium longhandle
> Name of seller: Love Onebag
> Item no. 2605002001
> 
> Link: http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165281140244487&id=100002878078517&__user=1585952046
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...11175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165281053577829&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046#!/photo.php?fbid=165281106911157&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165281073577827&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046#!/photo.php?fbid=165281006911167&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165281106911157&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046#!/photo.php?fbid=165281073577827&id=100002878078517&set=a.165280926911175.28206.100002878078517&__user=1585952046
> 
> Thank you so much in advance..


please check your links...I can't open them.


----------



## redleobordeaux

rx4dsoul said:


> please check your links...I can't open them.


hi, please authenticate my newly bought planetes from a friend
longchamp planetes black medium short handle



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v496/redleobordeaux/longchamp planetes medium SH/

thank you very much


----------



## ReBaggin

Is this Longchamp shoulder bag authentic? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95172
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95173
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95174
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95178
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95179
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95175

Thanks for your input.


----------



## redleobordeaux

hi, please authenticate my newly bought planetes from a friend
longchamp planetes black medium short handle



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...20medium SH/


----------



## lepasion

Hi pls authenticate this cosmetic case i won in ebay - seller 888*08, item no: 150871903262. Sori jst using mobile phne dnt know how to attached d link. See attached pics. Let me know if u will need addtnl pics. TIA


----------



## orangejuice_ker

please authenticate this:

http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/products/listing/10052/Le-Pliage-Croco-MSH-in-Khaki

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreamer86

Please help me to authenticate this long champ bought from a seller online =) Thx!! 

Item name: longchamp victoire limited edition 2012 burgundry colour (medium size short handle )
Name of seller: N/A
Item no. 1602544


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:
			
		

> Please help me to authenticate this long champ bought from a seller online =) Thx!!
> 
> Item name: longchamp victoire limited edition 2012 burgundry colour (medium size short handle )
> Name of seller: N/A
> Item no. 1602544



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lepasion said:
			
		

> Hi pls authenticate this cosmetic case i won in ebay - seller 888*08, item no: 150871903262. Sori jst using mobile phne dnt know how to attached d link. See attached pics. Let me know if u will need addtnl pics. TIA



It's Real.


----------



## lepasion

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


 

Thank you for your assistance


----------



## redleobordeaux

hi, please authenticate my newly bought planetes from a friend
longchamp planetes black medium short handle



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...20medium SH/


----------



## rx4dsoul

redleobordeaux said:


> hi, please authenticate my newly bought planetes from a friend
> longchamp planetes black medium short handle
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...20medium SH/



I can't open your link.


----------



## mh_con

hi, kindly authenticate this please. im interested to buy this bag from ebay.

name of the bag: le pliage medium short handle in taupe
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c

thanks in advance to those who will reply.


----------



## mh_con

hi, kindly authenticate this please. im interested to buy this bag from ebay.

name of the bag: le pliage medium short handle in taupe

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...ltDomain_211&hash=item41694cb581#ht_742wt_934

thanks in advance to those who will reply.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mh_con said:
			
		

> hi, kindly authenticate this please. im interested to buy this bag from ebay.
> 
> name of the bag: le pliage medium short handle in taupe
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=129708d6cb47ca046d9889752d9a603c
> 
> thanks in advance to those who will reply.



Links wont open.


----------



## redleobordeaux

sorry, newbie here.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...planetes medium SH/?action=view&current=5.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...etes%20medium%20SH/?action=view&current=4.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...etes%20medium%20SH/?action=view&current=3.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...etes%20medium%20SH/?action=view&current=2.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...etes%20medium%20SH/?action=view&current=1.jpg

thanks very much


----------



## BelleofBaubles

This would be my first venture out of the Le Pliage world and any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Item name: Longchamp Leather Black Backpack Purse
Name of seller: sell_maz100
Item no: 251120935106

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## stars01

hi! please help me authenticate this bag which my mother bought for me. it's a longchamp le pliage in black. thanks!

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/9058/p1011501.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7701/p1011504.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5628/p1011505.jpg
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/523/p1011516r.jpg
http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2934/p1011511.jpg
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6043/p1011509t.jpg
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3189/p1011507l.jpg


----------



## milenboy

Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Medium Short Handle
Item #: 170892069169
Seller : katsky07
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Au...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c9f60931


----------



## rx4dsoul

stars01 said:


> hi! please help me authenticate this bag which my mother bought for me. it's a longchamp le pliage in black. thanks!
> 
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/9058/p1011501.jpg
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7701/p1011504.jpg
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5628/p1011505.jpg
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/523/p1011516r.jpg
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2934/p1011511.jpg
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6043/p1011509t.jpg
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3189/p1011507l.jpg


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

milenboy said:


> Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Medium Short Handle
> Item #: 170892069169
> Seller : katsky07
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Au...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27c9f60931


It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

redleobordeaux said:


> sorry, newbie here.
> 
> thanks very much


No red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the tag and a photo of the whole item. Thanks!


----------



## Frederike

Dear knowledgeable Authenticators, 

I have no idea what this style (if authentic) is called.
On the internet I found similar pictures, but never with just one strap.
Could you please tell me whether this Longchamp bag is authentic?

Thanks in advance! 

P.s. I hope the pictures are not too small. I'm a bit clumsy and not too computer-savvy


----------



## stars01

Hi! Thanks for the reply. If my hunch is correct, among the redflags, does it include the indent on the other side of the flap and the hairy underside of the flap? I've noticed there is a barely noticeable indent but then, I think the original ones are supposed to be much more obvious right? I'm starting to feel bad for my mom 'coz she apparently bought this bag (and another one) from a supposedly reputable store. Oh well.


----------



## ReBaggin

ReBaggin said:


> Is this Longchamp shoulder bag authentic?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95172
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95173
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95174
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95178
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95179
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95175
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Reposting.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Frederike said:
			
		

> Dear knowledgeable Authenticators,
> 
> I have no idea what this style (if authentic) is called.
> On the internet I found similar pictures, but never with just one strap.
> Could you please tell me whether this Longchamp bag is authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.s. I hope the pictures are not too small. I'm a bit clumsy and not too computer-savvy



It's a Longchamp LM hobo/shoulder bag....and yes, it is Real!


----------



## chelogs

Hi rx i need ur opinion on this ..kindly authenticate this Longchamp TIA!

Item: Longchamp LM Metal Pinky Gold LLH
Seller: friend


----------



## Frederike

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Longchamp LM hobo/shoulder bag....and yes, it is Real!



Dear rx4dsoul, 

Thank you so much!
Now I can finally wear it. I hate that uneasy feeling.

You're the best!


----------



## michichar

Can you please help me if this is real/authentic? Thank you in advance!

Item: Longchamp Autour D'ha Long Limited Edition  - brown
Seller: Ebay- Yayendij


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:


> Hi rx i need ur opinion on this ..kindly authenticate this Longchamp TIA!
> 
> Item: Longchamp LM Metal Pinky Gold LLH
> Seller: friend


This is Fake, unfortunately.
Leather and workmanship is substandard and there is something wrong with the tag (im not at liberty to discuss more though sorry.)



michichar said:


> Can you please help me if this is real/authentic? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Autour D'ha Long Limited Edition  - brown
> Seller: Ebay- Yayendij


This is also Fake, poor leather and fake tag. 
Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mh_con said:


> hi, kindly authenticate this please. im interested to buy this bag from ebay.
> 
> name of the bag: le pliage medium short handle in taupe
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...ltDomain_211&hash=item41694cb581#ht_742wt_934
> 
> thanks in advance to those who will reply.



It's Real !


----------



## rx4dsoul

stars01 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the reply. If my hunch is correct, among the redflags, does it include the indent on the other side of the flap and the hairy underside of the flap? I've noticed there is a barely noticeable indent but then, I think the original ones are supposed to be much more obvious right? I'm starting to feel bad for my mom 'coz she apparently bought this bag (and another one) from a supposedly reputable store. Oh well.



Wrong codes and other details on the tag. I can't discuss more than that though, unfortunately. Better luck next time and hope your mom is fine knowing this.  
I suggest buying only from authorized retailers...you can see the list on Longchamp.com. Good luck!


----------



## chelogs

Thanks Rx for the quick response  I've been to Rustans and checked out their new LM Metal which is now Made in China also but just to be sure i want you to see the bag  thanks thanks dear  one last, this is in black color .. same seller ..


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:
			
		

> Thanks Rx for the quick response  I've been to Rustans and checked out their new LM Metal which is now Made in China also but just to be sure i want you to see the bag  thanks thanks dear  one last, this is in black color .. same seller ..



This is also Fake. And for the record,
It's  not because it's Made in China that makes the tag fake. While i cannot freely discuss the details which make your items' tags fake, I can go so far as to say that Longhamp's items, nylon or leather or otherwise are also produced in China and other countries. And yes , that includes the LM metals.
Do  purchase from an authorized store or boutique and lay your mind and money to rest. Good luck!


----------



## starfruity

hi can i check if the Longchamps Planetes range is "Made in China" i just bought Large Long Handle Dark Brown Planetes though a friend and when i received it today, i saw that its  made in china. I do have a planetes and its "Made in France"


----------



## merekat703

Hi, Can you tell me if this Longchamp is authentic. I bought it really cheap used so its a little beat up. TIA


----------



## i<3handbags

Bought this at a thrift store, would love to have it authenticated please. 

http://imageshack.us/g/849/img9605c.jpg/

Oops! Also this pic

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7866/img9624fs.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Hi, Can you tell me if this Longchamp is authentic. I bought it really cheap used so its a little beat up. TIA



I agree it is beat up...so i cant be absolutely certain. However from the pics so far, i see no red flags. 

If you post me a good photo of the zipper material (where you can see the stitches) and another closer-up photo of the zipper pull i might be more confident in giving you a thumbs-up.


----------



## merekat703

rx4dsoul said:


> I agree it is beat up...so i cant be absolutely certain. However from the pics so far, i see no red flags.
> 
> If you post me a good photo of the zipper material (where you can see the stitches) and another closer-up photo of the zipper pull i might be more confident in giving you a thumbs-up.


 Ok I will take some pics!


----------



## merekat703

rx4dsoul said:


> I agree it is beat up...so i cant be absolutely certain. However from the pics so far, i see no red flags.
> 
> If you post me a good photo of the zipper material (where you can see the stitches) and another closer-up photo of the zipper pull i might be more confident in giving you a thumbs-up.


 Here are more pics.


----------



## rx4dsoul

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Here are more pics.



I actually meant the underside of the zipper , but these photos are fine and id say your old Planetes is Real.


----------



## merekat703

rx4dsoul said:


> I actually meant the underside of the zipper , but these photos are fine and id say your old Planetes is Real.


 Oh sorry! I washed it with some soap and fixed a few stitches so it looks better but I only paid $1.50 so no biggie! Thanks for the help!


----------



## starfruity

Hi, 

Please help me to authenticate this. I hope the pics are bright enough!
Its a planetes in Dark brown


----------



## gt123456

I sold a Longchamp bag on eBay believing it is authentic.
The buyer said it was a fake because it doesn't have lining with the Longchamp logo, the color was off and the handles were wrong.
Can you confirm it's authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Roseau-Tote-Bag-Ice-Blue-NEW-Condition-/221078303916


----------



## rx4dsoul

starfruity said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this. I hope the pics are bright enough!
> Its a planetes in Dark brown



Tag?


----------



## gk16

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Patch Poney MLH before I buy it? Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gk16 said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Patch Poney MLH before I buy it? Thanks!



It's Real!


----------



## gk16

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



Wow! Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> This is also Fake. And for the record,
> It's  not because it's Made in China that makes the tag fake. While i cannot freely discuss the details which make your items' tags fake, I can go so far as to say that *Longhamp's items, nylon or leather or otherwise are also produced in China and other countries*. And yes , that includes the LM metals.
> Do  purchase from an authorized store or boutique and lay your mind and money to rest. Good luck!


^


starfruity said:


> hi can i check if the Longchamps Planetes range is "Made in China" i just bought Large Long Handle Dark Brown Planetes though a friend and when i received it today, i saw that its  made in china. I do have a planetes and its "Made in France"


----------



## ReBaggin

ReBaggin said:


> Is this Longchamp shoulder bag authentic?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95172
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95173
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95174
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95178
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95179
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95175
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Thanks and Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

i<3handbags said:


> Bought this at a thrift store, would love to have it authenticated please.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/849/img9605c.jpg/
> 
> Oops! Also this pic
> 
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7866/img9624fs.jpg



It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ReBaggin said:


> Thanks and Thanks.



Hi!
I was waiting around for the senior authenticators who have more experience with older leather goods hence the delay....
for what it's worth however, and if you are in haste, I don't see any red flags in this item and it looks good to me...leather looks like it's part of the Veau Foulonne line of bags but I can't be certain of the style.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CH<3Longchamp said:


> For anybody requesting assistance....Please post in proper order the name of item, followed by the link or pics of the item - zip and metal pull, leather and stamps and tag.


[/QUOTE]



ballet_russe said:


> where did you get these photos?  i am not comfortable with authenticating stock photos. please provide us with the source.


:bump: anyone around to back me up here? Item looks good so far to me.
VVV



ReBaggin said:


> Is this Longchamp shoulder bag authentic?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95172
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95173
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95174
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95178
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95179
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10119&pictureid=95175
> 
> Thanks for your input.


^^^ Bumping other authenticators for you.


----------



## chelogs

Thank you very much rx4dsoul  Muah !! :-*


----------



## starfruity

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag?


 
Sorry, here are the pics of the Tag


----------



## i<3handbags

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



Thanks for your time!


----------



## rx4dsoul

starfruity said:


> Sorry, here are the pics of the Tag



The TAG is Authentic.


----------



## mimii017

Hi guys, Im planning to buy this Le Pliage, please let me know if its real or not. Thanks a lot in advance. 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Black
Seller: Designer shop manila


----------



## redleobordeaux

rx4dsoul said:


> No red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the tag and a photo of the whole item. Thanks!




sorry, it took a while to send this link (pix)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...etes medium SH/?action=view&current=whole.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...anetes medium SH/?action=view&current=tag.jpg

thank you very much


----------



## nuinarakchan

Hi, can you please help if this authentic?

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large short Handle in chocolate brown?


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Hi, can you please help if this authentic?
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large short Handle in chocolate brown?



It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Im planning to buy this Le Pliage, please let me know if its real or not. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Black
> Seller: Designer shop manila



It's also Real!


----------



## ReBaggin

:bump: anyone around to back me up here? Item looks good so far to me.
VVV


^^^ Bumping other authenticators for you. [/QUOTE]

Thank you.


----------



## st.love

Hi, could someone help me out with authenticating this? I recently bought it off ebay & not only was it not a "medium" as listed (I was hasty & didn't read the measurements), but there's also no tag 





















TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

st.love said:
			
		

> Hi, could someone help me out with authenticating this? I recently bought it off ebay & not only was it not a "medium" as listed (I was hasty & didn't read the measurements), but there's also no tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Looks good so far. 
If you could post another photo (same view as the 4th -underside of the front flap-  but include where it joins/is attached to the nylon) we can confirm if it's real.


----------



## jenniebeanO

Please authenticate this Longchamp Planetes large tote


http://s10.postimage.org/pc16phoe1/IMG_5339.jpg
http://postimage.org/image/vr07m5v3p/
http://postimage.org/image/6mlgzc8ht/
http://postimage.org/image/c9htwtb0h/


----------



## jenniebeanO

Or this one (the price is better on this one)

Longchamp Le pliage AUTHENTIC Planetes Black Shoulder Bag Handbag
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=261083800615


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> It's also Real!


Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenniebeanO said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this Longchamp Planetes large tote
> 
> http://s10.postimage.org/pc16phoe1/IMG_5339.jpg
> http://postimage.org/image/vr07m5v3p/
> http://postimage.org/image/6mlgzc8ht/
> http://postimage.org/image/c9htwtb0h/



Need a photo of the tag. 
(Reminders on page 402. Thanks!)


----------



## jenniebeanO

rx4dsoul said:


> Need a photo of the tag.
> (Reminders on page 402. Thanks!)



Thank you - I've asked for the pic now along with a pic of the back of the flap & such.  Will repost when I've received it.


----------



## dreamer86

please help me to authenticate this long champ =)
here are the pictures i got from seller. Hope clear enough to authenticate =)

item name: long champ le pliage small size long handle 25cm X 25cm X 14cm
Seller name: ilovebags
item code: 2605089


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer86 said:
			
		

> please help me to authenticate this long champ =)
> here are the pictures i got from seller. Hope clear enough to authenticate =)
> 
> item name: long champ le pliage small size long handle 25cm X 25cm X 14cm
> Seller name: ilovebags
> item code: 2605089



This is Fake.


----------



## dreamer86

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake.



knew it =( luckily did not buy..... an obvious fake? this seller seems to be having good sales in her LC bags


----------



## st.love

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far.
> If you could post another photo (same view as the 4th -underside of the front flap-  but include where it joins/is attached to the nylon) we can confirm if it's real.



Thanks! Okay here we go:





I also noticed as I was cleaning it out that the bottom corner has a hole in it.. overall not happy with this purchase as the seller neglected to leave that information out 





Can you see the light peeking through? Ugh I was almost hoping it was fake so I would have a good reason for a refund.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag.

Thanking you in advance.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a547958#ht_1782wt_952


----------



## rx4dsoul

st.love said:
			
		

> Thanks! Okay here we go:
> .



It's Rea!


----------



## st.love

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Rea!



Thank you!!


----------



## redleobordeaux

Originally Posted by redleobordeaux  
sorry, newbie here.

thanks very much
No red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the tag and a photo of the whole item. Thanks!

sorry, it took a while to send this link (pix)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rent=whole.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...urrent=tag.jpg

thank you very much


----------



## rx4dsoul

redleobordeaux said:


> Originally Posted by redleobordeaux
> sorry, newbie here.
> 
> thanks very much
> No red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the tag and a photo of the whole item. Thanks!
> 
> sorry, it took a while to send this link (pix)
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...rent=whole.jpg
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v4...urrent=tag.jpg
> 
> thank you very much



Hi! Cant open your link 
Please read Reminders on page 402 of this thread


----------



## istariray

medium short handle le pliage

I am planning to but this, pls authenticate. It will be a big help.


----------



## BONYTT

istariray said:


> medium short handle le pliage
> 
> I am planning to but this, pls authenticate. It will be a big help.



sorry this looks fake


----------



## istariray

pls help me authenticate this another bag again.
Thank you in advance

Le pliage medium short handle


----------



## ReBaggin

Anyone around to back me up here? Item looks good so far to me.
VVV


Is this vintage all leather Longchamp shoulder bag authentic? 
Thanks so much in advance. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95172
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95173
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95174
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95178
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95179
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95175


----------



## istariray

pls help me.
The seller of the 2 bags i posted claims that they are authentic, and will never sell fake ones.
They do not believe me that i let it authenticated thru here.
I think i needed rx4dsoul expertise here.


----------



## rx4dsoul

istariray said:
			
		

> pls help me.
> The seller of the 2 bags i posted claims that they are authentic, and will never sell fake ones.
> They do not believe me that i let it authenticated thru here.
> I think i needed rx4dsoul expertise here.



I'm sorry but i have to agree that they are both Fake. Leather doesn't look good and the tags have wrong fonts.  
It may be that the seller him/her-self is not aware the items being sold are fake...


----------



## istariray

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but i have to agree that they are both Fake. Leather doesn't look good and the tags have wrong fonts.
> It may be that the seller him/her-self is not aware the items being sold are fake...



Thank you very much! So happy that i didnt waste my money on fake stuffs!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

I'm getting an error 404 with the links. Can you please host them on ex: Photobucket.com or the likes, that way we can authenticate. 




ReBaggin said:


> Anyone around to back me up here? Item looks good so far to me.
> VVV
> 
> 
> Is this vintage all leather Longchamp shoulder bag authentic?
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95172
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95173
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95174
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95178
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95179
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=95175


----------



## ReBaggin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> I'm getting an error 404 with the links. Can you please host them on ex: Photobucket.com or the likes, that way we can authenticate.



Sure. Thank you.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532378635933490
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532372800406386
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532380753702290
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532392127998130
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532397837238210
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532394381157202
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532409051030162
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532412038185762
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532415455787810
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778533180916592242


----------



## gt123456

Not sure if I posted properly last time...
Can someone authenticate this Longchamp Roseau tote?
It is an older bag with ivory lining with no Longchamp print.


----------



## gk16

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Patch Poney MLH I recently bought from an online seller. TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gk16 said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Patch Poney MLH I recently bought from an online seller. TIA!



This is Real!


----------



## gk16

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lilreddoor

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Limited Edition Longchamp Planetes in Beige

http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...Edition-Authentic-Longchamp-Planetes-in-Beige


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lilreddoor said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Limited Edition Longchamp Planetes in Beige
> 
> http://rafnmom.multiply.com/products/listing/10328/Limited-Edition-Authentic-Longchamp-Planetes-in-Beige



It's Real!


----------



## Haiku

Hi everyone! Could you help me identify if my peacock blue Le Pliage is authentic? It feels pretty similar to my medium short handled one which I bought in Paris, but I just need to be a hundred percent sure. The photo set is here: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkfairyart/sets/72157631216586214/

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haiku said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Could you help me identify if my peacock blue Le Pliage is authentic? It feels pretty similar to my medium short handled one which I bought in Paris, but I just need to be a hundred percent sure. The photo set is here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkfairyart/sets/72157631216586214/
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Yes it's Real!


----------



## Haiku

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yes it's Real!



Thank you SO much for taking the time! Yay


----------



## Lilreddoor

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!


Thanks! 

Can you also check on this other bag? 

http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...ongchamp-Planetes-in-Beige-Medium-Long-Handle


----------



## Lilreddoor

Lilreddoor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you also check on this other bag?
> 
> http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...ongchamp-Planetes-in-Beige-Medium-Long-Handle


... It's LC Planetes in Beige MLH.

Thanks!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real. 




gt123456 said:


> Not sure if I posted properly last time...
> Can someone authenticate this Longchamp Roseau tote?
> It is an older bag with ivory lining with no Longchamp print.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's real 




ReBaggin said:


> Sure. Thank you.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532378635933490
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532372800406386
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532380753702290
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532392127998130
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532397837238210
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532394381157202
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532409051030162
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532412038185762
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778532415455787810
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5778532369279512625/5778533180916592242


----------



## Detski54

brandnameonly said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the epi yellow speedy with purple came out ? withe the VI0944 code



Hi! Try to Post this to "authenticate this LV thread". I'm sure they can help you there. c",)


----------



## BONYTT

item name: longchamp pebbled leather shoulder bag
seller: e-bags*23
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pe...Domain_211&hash=item23218d7416#ht_1696wt_1139
please authenticate this for my friend. 

TIA


----------



## ReBaggin

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real



Thank you!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Real 



BONYTT said:


> item name: longchamp pebbled leather shoulder bag
> seller: e-bags*23
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pe...Domain_211&hash=item23218d7416#ht_1696wt_1139
> please authenticate this for my friend.
> 
> TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lilreddoor said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Can you also check on this other bag?
> 
> http://rafnmom.multiply.com/products/listing/10468/Limited-Edition-Authentic-Longchamp-Planetes-in-Beige-Medium-Long-Handle



Also Real!


----------



## Lilreddoor

rx4dsoul said:


> Also Real!


Yey! Thanks for checking!


----------



## kiiwii

Can someone tell me if longchampbagsstore.net is legit????


----------



## Peregian

gk16 said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Patch Poney MLH I recently bought from an online seller. TIA!



Looks real to me based on my own Longchamp!


----------



## sobemomma

It's. Looks real to me too.


----------



## gt123456

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's real.


Thanks!


----------



## istariray

Pls help me. Is this authentic?
HALONG


----------



## rx4dsoul

istariray said:
			
		

> Pls help me. Is this authentic?
> HALONG



It's Fake unfortunately.  
Kindly take time to read the reminders on page 402 of this thread for the proper format.


----------



## gk16

Peregian said:


> Looks real to me based on my own Longchamp!



Thanks!


----------



## misslv

i think it is not authentic.. my bad if im wrong..


----------



## verylate

item: small "shopping" long handle graphite
seller: friend
photos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















TIA :-*


----------



## kobee1029

Hi.... need your help pls... is this authentic?   THanks

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BRAND-NEW-AU...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d0441c1d7


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:
			
		

> item: small "shopping" long handle graphite
> seller: friend
> photos:
> 
> TIA :-*



Please post a photo of the whole item. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:
			
		

> Hi.... need your help pls... is this authentic?   THanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BRAND-NEW-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-METAL-LLH-/330783900119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4d0441c1d7



It's Fake .


----------



## glam321

Kindly authenticate this Longchamp bag LM metal pls..? 
Thanks in advance..

http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonl...8a0e358b.jpg?et=A8wqMWFnsxes3QbjKYOqQg&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonl...2b817332.jpg?et=OX0lcdA2m+qQR0HHxvBgLQ&nmid=0
http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonl...8ea8503d.jpg?et=9uG0P2I,eGGOSJ9Rw+Qtlg&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonl...3e0245e5.jpg?et=MW350,b1CMmM53wBNgGW2w&nmid=0

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

glam321 said:
			
		

> Kindly authenticate this Longchamp bag LM metal pls..?
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonlineshop2/image/crko1nbFGw8vVyoDjIlg5g/photos/1M/1200x1200/674/065052122-0644286085e441de3177ee36f49f60b6305d6bead8a0e358b.jpg?et=A8wqMWFnsxes3QbjKYOqQg&nmid=0
> 
> http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonlineshop2/image/YbK4POKMyb38oVPdSFoVNA/photos/1M/1200x1200/673/065052278-0644367075fa6637222063e84b34a3b00569167292b817332.jpg?et=OX0lcdA2m%2BqQR0HHxvBgLQ&nmid=0
> http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonlineshop2/image/+Eqi3lPkDkpEm9r8Hbp1wQ/photos/1M/1200x1200/676/071602949-0714425444c086c28f0eb5861f4cc3e9c8d7125968ea8503d.jpg?et=9uG0P2I%2CeGGOSJ9Rw%2BQtlg&nmid=0
> 
> http://multiply.com/mu/glamourszonlineshop2/image/QQINAPOxu7mZzdh08jGfpA/photos/1M/1200x1200/675/065052813-06441884dadedf56a55a4ff8950008721fa08e193e0245e5.jpg?et=MW350%2Cb1CMmM53wBNgGW2w&nmid=0
> 
> thanks



Real.


----------



## glam321

thanks so much!!!


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the whole item. Thanks








Is this okay?


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:
			
		

> item: small "shopping" long handle graphite
> seller: friend
> photos:
> 
> TIA :-*



Thanks for posting the additional needed photo...
And yes, the item is Real!


----------



## mbasil

Please authenticate for me. Thanks! 

Item Name: LONGCHAMP&#8482; w/ Paper Bag Type M SH LE PLIAGE Tote - BILBERRY
Seller Name: getluxury
Listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHA...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e71be750b

Sorry i dont know how to attach the image. first time here. please help!  planning to buy one for my bday!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mbasil said:
			
		

> Please authenticate for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP&trade; w/ Paper Bag Type M SH LE PLIAGE Tote - BILBERRY
> Seller Name: getluxury
> Listing: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-LONGCHAMP-w-Paper-Bag-Type-M-SH-LE-PLIAGE-Tote-BILBERRY-/130757326091?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e71be750b
> 
> Sorry i dont know how to attach the image. first time here. please help!  planning to buy one for my bday!



Hi! Please see page 402 for reminders and photos needed to have your item authenticated.


----------



## mbasil

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please see page 402 for reminders and photos needed to have your item authenticated.


 
Please see below if these would work. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mbasil said:


> Please see below if these would work. Thanks!



I directed you to page 402 because the link ( and the photos) in your post are not enough / lacking for us to make a reliable opinion on the item's authenticity, not really because I can't see the item.... if you can please go over Reminders again, the necessary elements required are there and hopefully we can help you once you have all the needed photos.Thanks!


----------



## Haiku

Hi! I just bought this Le Pliage medium long handled shopper in Bilberry. Could you let me know if its authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haiku said:
			
		

> Hi! I just bought this Le Pliage medium long handled shopper in Bilberry. Could you let me know if its authentic? Thanks in advance!



Id like to see a photo of the zipper material , close-up (underside, where it is sewn to or joins the nylon) thanks


----------



## Haiku

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Id like to see a photo of the zipper material , close-up (underside, where it is sewn to or joins the nylon) thanks



Did you mean like this?


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks for posting the additional needed photo...
> And yes, the item is Real!



Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Haiku said:


> Did you mean like this?



Thanks, this is what I needed...and yes, the item is Real. 
(I apologize for the delay, I was on mobile and waited til i could get home to scrutinize the new photos on a bigger screen.)


----------



## Haiku

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Thanks, this is what I needed...and yes, the item is Real.
> (I apologize for the delay, I was on mobile and waited til i could get home to scrutinize the new photos on a bigger screen.)



No problem, and thanks so much for your time!


----------



## heartfaced

Kindly aunthenticate before I buy this. Thanks everyone. 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140838096454


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate this bag:

Black large longchamp

http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/Longchamp Black/

let me know if you require more photos.

Joanne


----------



## rx4dsoul

heartfaced said:


> Kindly aunthenticate before I buy this. Thanks everyone.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140838096454



Authentic LM Metal Burgundy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this bag:
> 
> Black large longchamp
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/Longchamp Black/
> 
> let me know if you require more photos.
> 
> Joanne



Hi! I need to see
- photo of whole item
- underside of the zipper material.
thanks!


----------



## JudieH

This auction may need more photos to see if it's authentic.  What do you think based on these photos:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf61abd7#ht_571wt_1207

Thank you so much!


----------



## nuinarakchan

Can you please help if this authentic?
Name/item : LP Large Long Handle in Graphite
Thank you


----------



## chanjlj

Originally Posted by chanjlj  
Pls kindly authenticate this bag:

Black large longchamp

http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/...champ Black/

let me know if you require more photos.

Joanne
Hi! I need to see
- photo of whole item
- underside of the zipper material.
thanks! 


additional 2 photos uploaded on photobucket as requested. Let me know if more photos are required 


thanks


----------



## Rubbrduckee

New to this Forum and am getting an education in authenticity.  Thanks to everyone who posted their pix and comments.  I hope to someday have an eye as keen as the members here.


----------



## rx4dsoul

JudieH said:


> This auction may need more photos to see if it's authentic.  What do you think based on these photos:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...WH_Handbags&hash=item35bf61abd7#ht_571wt_1207
> 
> Thank you so much!


Unfortunately, the photos here are very poorly taken.
Please see page 402 of this thread for the Reminders ( the photos you need to ask from the seller are listed there) Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:


> Can you please help if this authentic?
> Name/item : LP Large Long Handle in Graphite
> Thank you


The tag is Real enough....
however, I do say just the Tag since it is the only good photo here, the other photos of the leather are too close-up (can't inspect the grain pattern clearly) , the photos of the whole item  and hardware are also not posted. Please also see Reminders on page 402 of this thread. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> Originally Posted by chanjlj
> 
> 
> additional 2 photos uploaded on photobucket as requested. Let me know if more photos are required
> 
> 
> thanks



The link you posted won't open and requires a subscription.


----------



## chanjlj

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I need to see
> - photo of whole item
> - underside of the zipper material.
> thanks!





rx4dsoul said:


> The link you posted won't open and requires a subscription.



could you pls try this link - sorry

http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/Longchamp Black/


----------



## rx4dsoul

chanjlj said:


> could you pls try this link - sorry
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m538/chanjljPB/Longchamp Black/



Yes, this is better - thanks, and yes, the item is Real.


----------



## chanjlj

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, this is better - thanks, and yes, the item is Real.



Many thanks - i appreciate your assistance


----------



## chicfabulosa

Recently purchased from Ensogo...Please authenticate. Thanks!
LM (Rose Gold


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicfabulosa said:


> Recently purchased from Ensogo...Please authenticate. Thanks!
> LM (Rose Gold



It's a Fake LM Metal .


----------



## makisushi

Can someone please authenticate these two longchamps for me? 

Item: Longchamp Chocolate Brown Le Pliage
Seller: cmat3300
Item Number: 190718307764
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190718307764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649/

Item:LongChamp Paris clear plastic handbag with leather trim
Seller:bethechng
Item Number:160867355757
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160867355757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649/


----------



## tatiana6909

hi ladies!

please authenticate:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authent...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20caa6779f

tia!


----------



## VydaVeda

Hi Ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me, thanks!

Item:  longchamp LE PLIAGE Travel large tote 
Seller: redcrossyi 
Item Number: 261087577421
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261087577421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Additional pics here....  http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/natasbong/Longchamp/


----------



## rx4dsoul

makisushi said:
			
		

> Can someone please authenticate these two longchamps for me?
> 
> Item: Longchamp Chocolate Brown Le Pliage
> Seller: cmat3300
> Item Number: 190718307764
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190718307764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649/
> 
> Item:LongChamp Paris clear plastic handbag with leather trim
> Seller:bethechng
> Item Number:160867355757
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160867355757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649/



Both are Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tatiana6909 said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> 
> please authenticate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Petrol-Petrole-Medium-LH-/140838860703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20caa6779f
> 
> tia!



It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

VydaVeda said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me, thanks!
> 
> Item:  longchamp LE PLIAGE Travel large tote
> Seller: redcrossyi
> Item Number: 261087577421
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261087577421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Additional pics here....  http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/natasbong/Longchamp/


Something concerns me...
Please post a better photo of the tag so we can confirm. Thanks!


----------



## solaia

Hi ladies,

Really appreciate if you can authenticate this beauty for me: LC Pliage Cuir small in Naturel.

Thank you soo much in advance


----------



## VydaVeda

rx4dsoul said:


> Something concerns me...
> Please post a better photo of the tag so we can confirm. Thanks!


 
Thanks *rx4dsoul* ...I have requested the pic from the seller, will post as soon as I receive it.  I appreciate the hellp


----------



## rx4dsoul

solaia said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Really appreciate if you can authenticate this beauty for me: LC Pliage Cuir small in Naturel.
> 
> Thank you soo much in advance



It's Authentic!


----------



## solaia

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Authentic!



Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## sks4105

chicfabulosa said:


> Recently purchased from Ensogo...Please authenticate. Thanks!
> LM (Rose Gold


 
hi sis, i also bought 1 from ensogo, and they accidentally sent me 2 bags, and when i check it, the bags have exactly the same serial numbers, and it's the same as the serial numbers of your bag 
I'm actually going to demand a refund.


----------



## heartfaced

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic LM Metal Burgundy.



sorry for late acknowledgement. 

thanks for that, rx4dsoul


----------



## Xela

Hi Dears! 

please authenticate - Fake?

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o2_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o3_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o4_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o5_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o6_1280.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Xela said:


> Hi Dears!
> 
> please authenticate - Fake?
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o1_1280.jpg
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o2_1280.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


I see no red flags so far and it looks good to me...if you can post a photo of the zipper pull we can confirm that . Thanks!


----------



## Xela

rx4dsoul said:


> I see no red flags so far and it looks good to me...if you can post a photo of the zipper pull we can confirm that . Thanks!



While the picture is so okay? Sorry for my bad English. I am from Germany.
I bought the bag until needed, and unfortunately do not know where it was purchased only.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o9_r1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o10_r1_1280.jpg

Thx


----------



## rx4dsoul

Xela said:


> While the picture is so okay? Sorry for my bad English. I am from Germany.
> I bought the bag until needed, and unfortunately do not know where it was purchased only.
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o9_r1_1280.jpg
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9o07kgzp21qbq233o10_r1_1280.jpg
> 
> Thx



The item is Authentic...it is an old issue expandable travel pliage.


----------



## Xela

rx4dsoul said:


> The item is Authentic...it is an old issue expandable travel pliage.



Oh nice! Thank you very much


----------



## chitchatgirl

Please help me authenticate this 2 bags.Thanks!

[url=http://postimage.org/image/jgo40tmgl/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/np3mail5t/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/87z31qeij/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/9edxbtwxh/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/5zl8b6451/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/7hk0314op/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/cce5qjgkr/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/m73xaj33b/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sassybiatchemom

Hi I bought my Longchamp Le Pliage at a groupon site called Ensogo. Kindly authenticate my bag.
Let me know if I should post more pictures!

Thanks!


----------



## tatiana6909

yaay! thanks a bunch!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chitchatgirl said:


> Please help me authenticate this 2 bags.Thanks!



Hi! Please read Reminders on page 402 (see link below) and repost this request afterwards. Thank you . 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassybiatchemom said:


> Hi I bought my Longchamp Le Pliage at a groupon site called Ensogo. Kindly authenticate my bag.
> Let me know if I should post more pictures!
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome!
Please read Reminders on page 402 of this thread for what you need to have your item authenticated. thank you!


----------



## Sassybiatchemom

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome!
> Please read Reminders on page 402 of this thread for what you need to have your item authenticated. thank you!


 
Hi Sorry I wasn't able to follow the proper format in requesting for authenticity of bags.

Item is Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Red.

Bought it at a groupon site called Ensogo

Here are the pictures


----------



## heartfaced

hi again. may i know your thoughts on this. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e71cedabc

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassybiatchemom said:
			
		

> Hi Sorry I wasn't able to follow the proper format in requesting for authenticity of bags.
> 
> Item is Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Red.
> 
> Bought it at a groupon site called Ensogo
> 
> Here are the pictures



Thank you for following format...
Unfortunately though, the item is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

heartfaced said:
			
		

> hi again. may i know your thoughts on this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Crocodile-Croco-Duck-Blue-Medium-LH-/130758400700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e71cedabc
> 
> thanks!



It's Real.


----------



## heartfaced

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



once again, thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## Sassybiatchemom

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for following format...
> Unfortunately though, the item is Fake. Sorry.



Oh.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## shirni

I just purchase this bag from a reputable deals website claim it's real. Please help me to confirm if it's real or fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shirni said:
			
		

> I just purchase this bag from a reputable deals website claim it's real. Please help me to confirm if it's real or fake.



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## shirni

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.


May I know how u know please?

Would like to know.


----------



## sephia

Hi Ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me, thanks!

Item: Longchamp Victoire Le'Pliage Line Tote 
Seller: DealMates Sdn Bhd 
Item Number: N/A
Link: http://www.dealmates.com.my/deals/August-MyFasionStyle-RM457/item?di=12381


----------



## rx4dsoul

sephia said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me, thanks!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Victoire Le'Pliage Line Tote
> Seller: DealMates Sdn Bhd
> Item Number: N/A
> Link: http://www.dealmates.com.my/deals/August-MyFasionStyle-RM457/item?di=12381



Hi and welcome...
Please read reminders on page 402 of this thread. Thanks!
(Your links won't open)


----------



## rx4dsoul

shirni said:


> May I know how u know please?
> 
> Would like to know.



The item is obviously a replica Victoire - the applique, zipper material and hardware, not to mention the tag with fake fonts. Unfortunately I am not at liberty to discuss further details of such.


----------



## shirni

rx4dsoul said:


> The item is obviously a replica Victoire - the applique, zipper material and hardware, not to mention the tag with fake fonts. Unfortunately I am not at liberty to discuss further details of such.


Thanks alot  will return this bag ASAP


----------



## sephia

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome...
> Please read reminders on page 402 of this thread. Thanks!
> (Your links won't open)



sorry, i'm new to this, can you view the following url?

http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/1899496_001.jpeg
http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/victoire_bag_image_2.jpg
http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/victorie_black_image_2.jpg
http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/victorie_black_image_3.jpg
http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/victoire_bag_image_1.jpg

many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

sephia said:


> sorry, i'm new to this, can you view the following url?
> 
> 
> http://dm-asset.s3-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com/Img/Deals/3914/victoire_bag_image_1.jpg
> 
> many thanks



Yes, I can now see the photos clearly...however though, the item is Fake.


----------



## sephia

shirni said:


> Thanks alot  will return this bag ASAP



hi shirni,

may i know where did u buy the bag from? the tag is as per post in the website 9(i've purchased the same bag like yours but i'm still waiting for the bag actually)..


----------



## sephia

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, I can now see the photos clearly...however though, the item is Fake.



can you please inform me which part that clearly stated that the bag is fake?so that i can cancel my order and get my refund asap..


----------



## rx4dsoul

sephia said:
			
		

> can you please inform me which part that clearly stated that the bag is fake?so that i can cancel my order and get my refund asap..



The tag is clearly Fake.


----------



## sephia

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is clearly Fake.



tq. will return to the seller asap.


----------



## kris_tan

Hi! Can you authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle - cyclamen? Thanks !


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is Real enough....
> however, I do say just the Tag since it is the only good photo here, the other photos of the leather are too close-up (can't inspect the grain pattern clearly) , the photos of the whole item  and hardware are also not posted. Please also see Reminders on page 402 of this thread. Thank you.



Thank you so much and sorry for not follow the form properly. I Bought the bag from ebay seller which claim that she bought it from Bloomingdale, still have Bloomingdale's sticker on the tags. I think it's real but just want to be sure since the lady here have more knowledge than me Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## Ms Happy

Hi...kindly help me if this is authentic too...Longchamp med long handle in black. However this made in China too.
Thnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ms Happy said:
			
		

> Hi...kindly help me if this is authentic too...Longchamp med long handle in black. However this made in China too.
> Thnx



Please note that Made in China doesn't automatically  mean Fake.

However, this item has poor quality leather so that is a red flag. Id like to see a photo of the inside tag to confirm . Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kris_tan said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you authenticate this Le Pliage Large Long Handle - cyclamen? Thanks !



It's Real.


----------



## maripet

Hi,
I'm new here and needs to authenticate this bag.
Thanks alot.

Item: Longchamp Autour de Halong LLH
 (Choco Brown)
Source: Ebay seller


----------



## Ms Happy

Hi...im trying to dwnload the tag bt have some probs..i will dwnload again ;(


----------



## maripet

Hi,
I haven't include this on my first post.

Item: Longchamp Autour de Halong LLH
 (Choco Brown)
Source: Ebay seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

maripet said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm new here and needs to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks alot.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Autour de Halong LLH
> (Choco Brown)
> Source: Ebay seller



It's a Fake Autor unfortunately.


----------



## Ms Happy

Hi, rx4dsoul...managed to dwnload n finger crossed nw..is it authentic??:help:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ms Happy said:
			
		

> Hi, rx4dsoul...managed to dwnload n finger crossed nw..is it authentic??:help:



This confirms that the item is Fake, unfortunately. 
The codes are wrong / lacking.


----------



## Ms Happy

rx4dsoul said:


> This confirms that the item is Fake, unfortunately.
> The codes are wrong / lacking.


Thnx for ur help


----------



## chitchatgirl

Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate this?

Model : Longchamp Planetes longhandle medium -black
* * * * * * * * Longchamp Planetes Short handle medium -red
Code: 1899002 *& *2605002
Seller : Friend
Link : Friend

I will much appreciate your help cause i m worry about it.

Thanks




[url=http://postimage.org/image/jgo40tmgl/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/np3mail5t/]
	
[/URL]



[url=http://postimage.org/image/9edxbtwxh/]
	
[/URL]



[url=http://postimage.org/image/7hk0314op/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/cce5qjgkr/]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/image/m73xaj33b/]
	
[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## rx4dsoul

chitchatgirl said:


> Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate this?
> 
> Model : Longchamp Planetes longhandle medium -black
> * * * * * * * * Longchamp Planetes Short handle medium -red
> Code: 1899002 *& *2605002
> Seller : Friend
> Link : Friend
> 
> I will much appreciate your help cause i m worry about it.
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]
Hi there! I remember seeing a similar post (was that from you too?) to this one and I remember commenting on the need to see page 402 of this thread for reminders, but just in case you missed that one, try the link below please:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html 

I am directing you to that thread but in summary, this post has :
1. photos that are too small
2. needs additional photos (the list of what we need to help you are posted there)
3. proper format (also outlined in reminders)

Thank you and hope t help you soon.


----------



## chitchatgirl

Hi there! I remember seeing a similar post (was that from you too?) to this one and I remember commenting on the need to see page 402 of this thread for reminders, but just in case you missed that one, try the link below please:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html 

I am directing you to that thread but in summary, this post has :
1. photos that are too small
2. needs additional photos (the list of what we need to help you are posted there)
3. proper format (also outlined in reminders)

Thank you and hope t help you soon. [/QUOTE]
HI, Sorry i am new here and i don't know the format,I just follow others people how they posting..    you just click the picture then will enlarge..
If cant authenticate then nevermind..

Thanks


----------



## chitchatgirl

Hi there! I remember seeing a similar post (was that from you too?) to this one and I remember commenting on the need to see page 402 of this thread for reminders, but just in case you missed that one, try the link below please:
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html 

I am directing you to that thread but in summary, this post has :
1. photos that are too small
2. needs additional photos (the list of what we need to help you are posted there)
3. proper format (also outlined in reminders)

Thank you and hope t help you soon. [/QUOTE]
HI, Sorry i am new here and i don't know the format,I just follow others people how they posting..    you just click the picture then will enlarge..
If cant authenticate then nevermind..

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

chitchatgirl said:


> HI, Sorry i am new here and i don't know the format,I just follow others people how they posting..    you just click the picture then will enlarge..
> If cant authenticate then nevermind..
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I can open them now...and yes, both Tags are okay.


----------



## Ms Happy

Ms Happy said:


> Thnx for ur help



Hi..juz curious, if the tag inside has 10 nos, does this mean the bag still authentic or still a fake one?
Thnx.


----------



## Ms Happy

rx4dsoul said:


> This confirms that the item is Fake, unfortunately.
> The codes are wrong / lacking.


Hi...im juz curious, if the tag has 10 nos, does this mean the bag still authentic or a fake one?
thnx..


----------



## crystalc3884

i think its authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ms Happy said:
			
		

> Hi...im juz curious, if the tag has 10 nos, does this mean the bag still authentic or a fake one?
> thnx..



Hi! Im afraid i cant really divulge that info...we try to avoid releasing specifics on this thread to avoid counterfeiters from getting so much better than they already are. 

I suggest you buy an authentic one from the boutique or authorized Longchamp retailers and perhaps also take a look at the authentic items on thia thread.

Good luck


----------



## Ms Happy

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Im afraid i cant really divulge that info...we try to avoid releasing specifics on this thread to avoid counterfeiters from getting so much better than they already are.
> 
> I suggest you buy an authentic one from the boutique or authorized Longchamp retailers and perhaps also take a look at the authentic items on thia thread.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you very much for the ans.


----------



## rachelmalta

Item name: not known
Item/listing number: 110944234533
Seller name: bird_jb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110944234533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi to all! Any opinions on this bag would be much appreciated


----------



## plusfashion

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Khaki Tan Beige Tote Bag GUC!!
Name of the seller: 4965juan
Item no.: 290769965483
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : here


----------



## VydaVeda

VydaVeda said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me, thanks!
> 
> Item: longchamp LE PLIAGE Travel large tote
> Seller: redcrossyi
> Item Number: 261087577421
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261087577421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Something concerns me...
> Please post a better photo of the tag so we can confirm. Thanks!


 


*Hi rx4dsoul .....sorry it has taken a few days to post these but I just received the bag in today's mail. Thanks so much for the help.*

*New additional pics here.......  http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/natasbong/Longchamp/*


----------



## rx4dsoul

VydaVeda said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul .....sorry it has taken a few days to post these but I just received the bag in today's mail. Thanks so much for the help.
> 
> New additional pics here.......  http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g356/natasbong/Longchamp/



I can see the tag and other detaild better now, but...
It IS Fake, unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rachelmalta said:
			
		

> Item name: not known
> Item/listing number: 110944234533
> Seller name: bird_jb
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110944234533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi to all! Any opinions on this bag would be much appreciated



Hi! I don's see any red flags so far, and the tag looks okay to me . Im not so familiar with this model though so please wait for CH or Ballet_Russe to confirm.


----------



## rx4dsoul

plusfashion said:
			
		

> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Khaki Tan Beige Tote Bag GUC!!
> Name of the seller: 4965juan
> Item no.: 290769965483
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : here



Please ask for the tag. Thanks!


----------



## VydaVeda

rx4dsoul said:


> I can see the tag and other detaild better now, but...
> It IS Fake, unfortunately.


 

Thank so much for the help *rx4dsoul  *



Question please......is Magnums a authentic Longchamp seller?

Thanks again!


----------



## lvsweetness

hi could you please authenticate this one? thanks

Item Name: $145 longchamp large size bags LE PLIAGE Tote bag 2012 SOLD OUT color purple 
Seller Name: redcrossyi
Item #: 261076284560
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076284560



























numbers on tag are not that faded, had a hard time taking a picture of it


----------



## nuinarakchan

Item Name: Longchamp Arbre De Vie / Tree Of Life Small Long Handle 
can you please help if this authentic? before I buy. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

VydaVeda said:
			
		

> Thank so much for the help rx4dsoul
> 
> Question please......is Magnums a authentic Longchamp seller?
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> hi could you please authenticate this one? thanks
> 
> Item Name: $145 longchamp large size bags LE PLIAGE Tote bag 2012 SOLD OUT color purple
> Seller Name: redcrossyi
> Item #: 261076284560
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076284560
> 
> numbers on tag are not that faded, had a hard time taking a picture of it



This is Fake, unfortunately. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Item Name: Longchamp Arbre De Vie / Tree Of Life Small Long Handle
> can you please help if this authentic? before I buy. Thank you



Hi there! Please refer to page 1 first post of this thread on our new guidelines 

This is a Fake Arbre though.


----------



## VydaVeda

VydaVeda said:


> Thank so much for the help *rx4dsoul *
> 
> 
> 
> Question please......is Magnums a authentic Longchamp seller?
> 
> Thanks again!


 


rx4dsoul said:


>


 

*GREAT!!!*  Thanks so much for your help *rx4dsoul *


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi there! Please refer to page 1 first post of this thread on our new guidelines
> 
> This is a Fake Arbre though.


Oh. That is from the tag? I have not pay for the bag yet so, I can't take picture myself. Seller claim that she bought from longchamp store in St. Maarten.


----------



## lvsweetness

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, unfortunately. Sorry



thanks so much rx! could you authenticate this one too please?

Longchamp short handle in Cyclamen Large size


----------



## rx4dsoul

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> thanks so much rx! could you authenticate this one too please?
> 
> Longchamp short handle in Cyclamen Large size



The Cyclamen pliage is Real!


----------



## Chantier

I think it is Genuine.


----------



## Rubbrduckee

Yay tks


----------



## rachelmalta

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I don's see any red flags so far, and the tag looks okay to me . Im not so familiar with this model though so please wait for CH or Ballet_Russe to confirm.





Originally Posted by *rachelmalta* Item name: not known
Item/listing number: 110944234533
Seller name: bird_jb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1109442345...84.m1423.l2649

Hi to all! Any opinions on this bag would be much appreciated 


Thanks,* rx4dsoul*! If the other ladies could take a look I'd be very grateful!


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Hi there! Please refer to page 1 first post of this thread on our new guidelines
> 
> This is a Fake Arbre though.



Hi rx4dsold, can you please confirm if this bag surely have a fake tag? I think it a medium size. Seller bough from store so, i can give her a reason . Thank you so much.


----------



## sissypretty

Hi there i would like to ask your help. Kindly authenticate this one. TIA.

Item Nam: Longchamp LM Metal MLH
Seller Name: Allforeveryone Shop
Item Link:  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6927.127173.100000577438849&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## nuinarakchan

Kindly authenticate this one please.

Item Nam: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Type "L" Short Handle
color: Black
Seller: Ebay


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Kindly authenticate this one please.
> 
> Item Nam: LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Type "L" Short Handle
> color: Black
> Seller: Ebay



It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:
			
		

> Hi there i would like to ask your help. Kindly authenticate this one. TIA.
> 
> Item Nam: Longchamp LM Metal MLH
> Seller Name: Allforeveryone Shop
> Item Link:  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497389846956925&set=a.497389826956927.127173.100000577438849&type=3&permPage=1



Hi! 
Please refer to page one/post one of this thread for our guidelines (as stated in the title). Thanks!


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!


Thank you so so much  
I still want to know the reason for this one that. Is it fake because of the tag? Seller don't have a good camera for the leather/other details, but if only the tag is real? here another pic of the tag. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Thank you so so much
> I still want to know the reason for this one that. Is it fake because of the tag? Seller don't have a good camera for the leather/other details, but if only the tag is real? here another pic of the tag. TIA



Please repost your requests with proper format or quote your original post if youve posted additional photos. Thanks.


----------



## nuinarakchan

nuinarakchan said:


> Item Name: Longchamp Arbre De Vie / Tree Of Life Small Long Handle
> can you please help if this authentic? before I buy. Thank you



Item Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Arbre de Vie ' Tote Long Handle
color: White
Seller : Ebay
Here addition photo of the bag. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Item Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Arbre de Vie ' Tote Long Handle
> color: White
> Seller : Ebay
> Here addition photo of the bag. Thank you



It's Real! 
(by the way, this should be the smaller shopping size with long handles or medium long handled tote- clarify that size with the seller)


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real!



Oh, really,  thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> Oh, really,  thank you so much.



You're welcome.


----------



## ZARA123

Hello please authenticate 

*Longchamp Le Pliage Autruche Croco - Medium/SH in Duck Blue*

Thank you in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

ZARA123 said:
			
		

> Hello please authenticate
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Autruche Croco - Medium/SH in Duck Blue
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> <img src="http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/423716_100778043412758_841217098_n.jpg">



Please see firs page for necessary photos and check on the link. Thanks!


----------



## ZARA123

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see firs page for necessary photos and check on the link. Thanks!



updated  please see post  thanks in advance!


----------



## ZARA123

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see firs page for necessary photos and check on the link. Thanks!



Hello! please authenticate  thank you in advance!

*Longchamp Le Pliage Autruche Croco in Duck Blue - Medium Short Handle*


----------



## rx4dsoul

ZARA123 said:
			
		

> Hello! please authenticate  thank you in advance!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Autruche Croco in Duck Blue - Medium Short Handle



It's an Authentic Autruche.


----------



## Dopey1030

Hi, please help authenticate, thanks! 

item : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen (medium)
seller : gingersweethouse
link : http://gingersweethouse.multiply.co...R-CYCLAMENFUSCHIA-medium-short-handle-w-strap

here are additional pics from the seller:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dopey1030 said:
			
		

> Hi, please help authenticate, thanks!
> 
> item : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen (medium)
> seller : gingersweethouse
> link : http://gingersweethouse.multiply.com/products/listing/10351/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-CUIR-CYCLAMENFUSCHIA-medium-short-handle-w-strap
> 
> here are additional pics from the seller:



It's Real!


----------



## Dopey1030

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## brenda2121

Dopey1030 said:


> thanks rx4dsoul!


thank you so much...


----------



## bry_dee

Hi ladies can you help me with this one? Thanks a lot!

item : Longchamp Grande Sling Bag - AUTHENTIC
seller : e-bags*23
link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Gr...Domain_211&hash=item2321fc7afe#ht_1738wt_1139


----------



## sissypretty

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> Please refer to page one/post one of this thread for our guidelines (as stated in the title). Thanks!



Ok here it is. 

Item Name: Longchamp LM Metal MLH
Seller Name: Allforeveryone Shop from Facebook.
Item Links: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6956927.127173.100000577438849&type=3&theater

additional pics from the seller. thanks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968624396/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968623368/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968625344/


----------



## rx4dsoul

sissypretty said:
			
		

> Ok here it is.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp LM Metal MLH
> Seller Name: Allforeveryone Shop from Facebook.
> Item Links: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497389846956925&set=a.497389826956927.127173.100000577438849&type=3&theater
> 
> additional pics from the seller. thanks.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968624396/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968623368/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/81300976@N06/7968625344/



It's Real!


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!
> (by the way, this should be the smaller shopping size with long handles or medium long handled tote- clarify that size with the seller)


I have the bag in hand now. It's a small/medium size. Here is a additional photos I took. (I need to resize the photos, somehow it turn out to be weird portion   )


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:
			
		

> I have the bag in hand now. It's a small/medium size. Here is a additional photos I took. (I need to resize the photos, somehow it turn out to be weird portion   )



Like I said, it's Real.


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Like I said, it's Real.



Thank you : )


----------



## moozoo

Hello  This is my second longchamp bag (first one bought in store, so 100% real, unless Longchamp store sells fake ). It looks legit, but some differences make me wonder...and I was hoping you could help me out 

Item Name: Bilberry Longchamp 'Victoire' Planetes (2012)
Seller Name: http://myworld.ebay.ca/fashion-gangsta/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Item Links: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320976158617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## HusbndNeedsHelp

hmmm


----------



## rx4dsoul

moozoo said:
			
		

> Hello  This is my second longchamp bag (first one bought in store, so 100% real, unless Longchamp store sells fake ). It looks legit, but some differences make me wonder...and I was hoping you could help me out
> 
> Item Name: Bilberry Longchamp 'Victoire' Planetes (2012)
> Seller Name: http://myworld.ebay.ca/fashion-gangsta/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> Item Links: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320976158617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



This is Fake, unfortunately.


----------



## bry_dee

bry_dee said:


> Hi ladies can you help me with this one? Thanks a lot!
> 
> item : Longchamp Grande Sling Bag - AUTHENTIC
> seller : e-bags*23
> link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Gr...Domain_211&hash=item2321fc7afe#ht_1738wt_1139



Can anybody give their two cents? Thanks!


----------



## moozoo

Originally Posted by *rx4dsoul
* This is Fake, unfortunately. 




Thanks!! I sorta knew it, but I guess I had some hopes  I'm trying to send back the bag & get refund. Ebay Longchamp shopping is waaaaay too hard/time consuming for me. I'll stick with buying them in-store


----------



## rx4dsoul

bry_dee said:
			
		

> Can anybody give their two cents? Thanks!



Hi BryDee! I apologize I cant help you with this model, i am not familiar with it. The tag looks fine to me though. 
 Please do wait around for CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe.


----------



## bry_dee

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi BryDee! I apologize I cant help you with this model, i am not familiar with it. The tag looks fine to me though.
> Please do wait around for CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe.


Hi thanks a lot! I appreciate your time!


----------



## rn_1203

hi is this authentic?tnx!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200993533339914.35710.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## jannececilie

Hi!

I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this post/question, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows if the site marcjacobsoutlets(dot)com is legit? 

These sites are usually always fake, I know, but this one has quite a lot of information and it seems pretty serious (at least..) However they don't have a phone number listed anywhere. Thanks in advance!


----------



## turret

jannececilie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this post/question, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows if the site marcjacobsoutlets(dot)com is legit?
> 
> These sites are usually always fake, I know, but this one has quite a lot of information and it seems pretty serious (at least..) However they don't have a phone number listed anywhere. Thanks in advance!



I wouldn't trust it  they've listed some Melissa Ultragirl flats as 'Marc by Marc Jacobs Ultragirl' and it looks like they tried to replace the original watermark with their own.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:
			
		

> hi is this authentic?tnx!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200993533339914.35710.100002878078517&type=3



It's a Fake pliage!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jannececilie said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong thread for this post/question, but I'm wondering if anyone here knows if the site marcjacobsoutlets(dot)com is legit?
> 
> These sites are usually always fake, I know, but this one has quite a lot of information and it seems pretty serious (at least..) However they don't have a phone number listed anywhere. Thanks in advance!


This is the Longchamp authentication thread...please look over the Marc Jacobs subfora for your concerns. They might be able to help you more over there . Thanks!


----------



## shavina

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Longchamp Autour de Halong in Paper Large Long Handle? Thanks.  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e7226fbd1


----------



## shavina

Can you also authenticate if these are real? First is the LM Metal in Petrole Medium Long Handle http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authent...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e723c479e  Second is the LM Black in Medium Long Handle http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authent...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e7229f82b . Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shavina said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Longchamp Autour de Halong in Paper Large Long Handle? Thanks.  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Autour-DHa-Long-Large-LH-Paper-FRANCE-/130764176337?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e7226fbd1



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shavina said:
			
		

> Can you also authenticate if these are real? First is the LM Metal in Petrole Medium Long Handle http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Petrol-Petrole-Medium-LH-/130765571998?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e723c479e  Second is the LM Black in Medium Long Handle http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Black-Medium-LH-Free-Ship-/130764372011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e7229f82b . Thanks!



Both also Real!


----------



## shavina

Thank you Rx4dsoul for the authentication!


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Hi! Can you ladies authenticate this Longchamp? They are both the Le Pliage large long handle tote in lavender.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Lavender-Large-/160883874064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25756d1910

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Large-color-for-choice-/300780287532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=600057567323&hash=item4607e6f62c

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you ladies authenticate this Longchamp? They are both the Le Pliage large long handle tote in lavender.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Lavender-Large-/160883874064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25756d1910
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Large-color-for-choice-/300780287532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=600057567323&hash=item4607e6f62c
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi! Please check out the first page on what you need to have the items authenticated. Thanks!


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please check out the first page on what you need to have the items authenticated. Thanks!



Is it because there are pictures missing from the auction or because the format of my question is wrong?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Is it because there are pictures missing from the auction or because the format of my question is wrong?


Missing pics primarily  , which is one of the necessary elements stated in the first post/page one.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> Missing pics primarily  , which is one of the necessary elements stated in the first post/page one.



Sorry I'm new to this, but the first one looks like it has all the necessary pictures? I asked for a picture of the tag just now, but I think everything else is there...


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm new to this, but the first one looks like it has all the necessary pictures? I asked for a picture of the tag just now, but I think everything else is there...



It doesnt have the tag and yes that is one of the most important things we need. Well wait for it.


----------



## hyperion333

Hi Expert, can help me identify this  Longchamp Le Pliage  ?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/lc11.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/lc12y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/lc13.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/lc14.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/lc15.jpg/

Thx you


----------



## rx4dsoul

hyperion333 said:


> Hi Expert, can help me identify this  Longchamp Le Pliage  ?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/lc11.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/lc12y.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/lc13.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/lc14.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/lc15.jpg/
> 
> Thx you


Please kindly read first post /page one of this thread - as stated in the title...repost this request once you have the proper format and photos needed.
Thank you


----------



## istariray

I again need your help.
Im planning to buy this longchamp medium short handle le pliage
Pls help me.
http://sauw.multiply.com/photos/album/142/AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-BAG-MEDIUM-SHORT-HANDLE#


----------



## faith0303

item: longchamp le pliage in red [medium size long handle]
name of seller: myfashionstyle
photos: facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176593343896&l=60a60ef08e

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176587583896&l=6f2ffb4e28

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176588478896&l=8607c4f19d

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176589978896&l=1aeb15f118

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176591038896&l=452b09263a

bought from myfashionstyle.com.my ! bought it and realize from this forum tht the website is selling fakes!!  can u please help me identify it? thanks! (


----------



## rx4dsoul

faith0303 said:
			
		

> item: longchamp le pliage in red [medium size long handle]
> name of seller: myfashionstyle
> photos: facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176593343896&l=60a60ef08e
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176587583896&l=6f2ffb4e28
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176588478896&l=8607c4f19d
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176589978896&l=1aeb15f118
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151176591038896&l=452b09263a
> 
> bought from myfashionstyle.com.my ! bought it and realize from this forum tht the website is selling fakes!!  can u please help me identify it? thanks! (



Please check your links they are not working.


----------



## rx4dsoul

istariray said:
			
		

> I again need your help.
> Im planning to buy this longchamp medium short handle le pliage
> Pls help me.
> http://sauw.multiply.com/photos/album/142/AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-BAG-MEDIUM-SHORT-HANDLE#




I find the items in your link suspicious...there is only one tag shown amongst the multitude of items and the tag is "transplanted".
*Please follow proper format next time.* My above statement regarding the tag is also expounded there. It's on page one of this thread - as stated in the title. Thank you.


----------



## hyperion333

*Name/item description/specific item :   Longchamp Le Pliage
**Name of the seller*: -
*Item no*.: -
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/lc11.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/lc12y.jpg/ 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/lc13.jpg/ 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/lc14.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/lc15.jpg/

Pleas help to identify it , thx


----------



## rx4dsoul

hyperion333 said:
			
		

> Name/item description/specific item :   Longchamp Le Pliage
> Name of the seller: -
> Item no.: -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/lc11.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/lc12y.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/lc13.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/lc14.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/lc15.jpg/
> 
> Pleas help to identify it , thx



Hi and thanks for following format.
 However proper format is not the only thing that was emphasized in the post i directed you to.
You need to specify which item you want authenticated and post the necessary photos for that item (as specified in the first post of this thread) and ask for those needed photos from the seller if they are not in the link. Please repost this request afterwards . Thank you


----------



## jaj828

Hi there! 

Thanks in advance for your help experts!!! 

Name/item description: LONGCHAMP BAG METAL MED LH ROSE GOLD

Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
Item no.: 170911101330
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-RARE-AU...Domain_211&hash=item27cb187192#ht_3158wt_1139

http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp Metal Rose Gold LH Med/


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaj828 said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help experts!!!
> 
> Name/item description: LONGCHAMP BAG METAL MED LH ROSE GOLD
> 
> Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
> Item no.: 170911101330
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-RARE-AUTH-LONGCHAMP-BAG-METAL-MED-LH-ROSE-GOLD-LAYAWAY-FREE-SHIP-/170911101330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27cb187192#ht_3158wt_1139
> 
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp%20Metal%20Rose%20Gold%20LH%20Med/



It's Real!


----------



## hyperion333

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and thanks for following format.
> However proper format is not the only thing that was emphasized in the post i directed you to.
> You need to specify which item you want authenticated and post the necessary photos for that item (as specified in the first post of this thread) and ask for those needed photos from the seller if they are not in the link. Please repost this request afterwards . Thank you



Hi that photo refers to same item from *Longchamp Le Pliage* , each photo refer to different part of bag, please take a look first


----------



## faith0303

rx4dsoul said:


> Please check your links they are not working.


opps. sorry.. 

item: longchamp le pliage in red [medium size long handle]
name of seller: myfashionstyle

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/29937310151176593343896.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/25346010151176587583896.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/58163510151176588478896.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/48296310151176591038896.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/48312610151176589978896.jpg/

thank you !


----------



## rx4dsoul

It's Fake.


----------



## faith0303

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.


which part looks fake yea? is it the tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

faith0303 said:
			
		

> which part looks fake yea? is it the tag?



Everything.


----------



## spreeingbee

Hi dearest

Could you authenticate this LM black short handle large bag for me pls?
Attached are snapshots of the*bag.

Thanks so much! 

http://db.tt/lBm5OTbh
http://db.tt/rHQwRn3O
http://db.tt/kF8iwD3H
http://db.tt/DQIG6Z2Y
http://db.tt/e0N86Mwu


----------



## rx4dsoul

spreeingbee said:
			
		

> Hi dearest
> 
> Could you authenticate this LM black short handle large bag for me pls?
> Attached are snapshots of the*bag.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://db.tt/lBm5OTbh
> http://db.tt/rHQwRn3O
> http://db.tt/kF8iwD3H
> http://db.tt/DQIG6Z2Y
> http://db.tt/e0N86Mwu



It's Real!


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Hi! Can you ladies authenticate this Longchamp? They are both the Le Pliage large long handle tote in lavender.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Nylon-Tote-Bag-Lavender-Large-/160883874064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25756d1910
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Large-color-for-choice-/300780287532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=600057567323&hash=item4607e6f62c
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The seller of the first bag says that he doesn't have the retail tag. Can anyone still authenticate the first bag using the pictures given?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> The seller of the first bag says that he doesn't have the retail tag. Can anyone still authenticate the first bag using the pictures given?



We dont need the retail tag. 
What is required is the plastic tag INSIDE the item which this one is supposed to have. 
The leather doesnt look good to me so for your safety you should ask for a photo of the inside tag. Thanks!


----------



## spreeingbee

faith0303 said:


> which part looks fake yea? is it the tag?





rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



Dear rx4soul

Thanks a lot!
 I was skeptical cos the prints on the bag isn't obvious like other colour of bags of the same LM metal series.

Is it true that all non leather LC bags has an inner pocket sewn on?

Thanks v much


----------



## rx4dsoul

spreeingbee said:
			
		

> Dear rx4soul
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> I was skeptical cos the prints on the bag isn't obvious like other colour of bags of the same LM metal series.
> 
> Is it true that all non leather LC bags has an inner pocket sewn on?
> 
> Thanks v much



Most do.


----------



## jaj828

Yeayy!!!! THANK YOU rx4dsoul!!!!  



rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> We dont need the retail tag.
> What is required is the plastic tag INSIDE the item which this one is supposed to have.
> The leather doesnt look good to me so for your safety you should ask for a photo of the inside tag. Thanks!



Isn't this the inside tag? http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r591/anderson6612/15.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Isn't this the inside tag? http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r591/anderson6612/15.jpg



Yes this is the tag - and it IS Fake. 
(was this in the previous link? It didnt show before)


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes this is the tag - and it IS Fake.
> (was this in the previous link? It didnt show before)



Noo... How can you tell? Ugh do you have any idea where I can get a hold of a lavender Le Pliage?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Noo... How can you tell? Ugh do you have any idea where I can get a hold of a lavender Le Pliage?


Sorry im not at liberty to further discuss that. 
Lavender is an old color release and not in production anymore. 
Good luck!


----------



## spreeingbee

rx4dsoul said:


> Most do.



Hi rx4dsoul

So does that mean those without inner pocket js fake LC bag?

Thanks v much!


----------



## hyperion333

@rx4dsoul

Sory, how about my question ?


----------



## bagaholicdmd

hi! can you please authenticate this...

Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Deep Red

Tag says:

CLA L/G/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0790229
1899089545

THANKS!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholicdmd said:
			
		

> hi! can you please authenticate this...
> 
> Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Deep Red
> 
> Tag says:
> 
> CLA L/G/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0790229
> 1899089545
> 
> THANKS!



Sorry, authentication is not only based on what is written on the tag - how the tag "looks" is just as important...so please take time to read First Post / Page 1 of this thread as stated in the title. Thank you


----------



## jaj828

hi again! 

I didn't know longchamp made these until I found some photos in this forum, can you please help me? Thank you!!!

Name/item description: LONGCHAMP BAG CROCODILE/CROCO DUCK BLUE LARGE LH
Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
Item #: 170911093267
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO...Domain_211&hash=item27cb185213#ht_3210wt_1129

or 

http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp Crocodile Duck Large LH Blue/


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaj828 said:
			
		

> hi again!
> 
> I didn't know longchamp made these until I found some photos in this forum, can you please help me? Thank you!!!
> 
> Name/item description: LONGCHAMP BAG CROCODILE/CROCO DUCK BLUE LARGE LH
> Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
> Item #: 170911093267
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LONGCHAMP-BAG-CROCODILE-CROCO-DUCK-LARGE-LH-BLUE-LAYAWAY-FREE-SHIP-/170911093267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27cb185213#ht_3210wt_1129
> 
> or
> 
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n601/thefashiondiva/Longchamp%20Crocodile%20Duck%20Large%20LH%20Blue/



It's Real!


----------



## jaj828

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!



rx4dsoul you're my ! thank you!!!


----------



## Jwz120

Looks like an older bag


----------



## Roadtrip

Hi,

I'd like to know if this website is selling authentic products:

http://www.longchampbagsstore.net

I saw it mentioned somewhere but can't trace the reply. 

Name/item description/specific item: longchamp le pliage expandable travel bag
Name of the seller: longchampbagsstore.net
Item no.:
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.longchampbagsstore.net/l...champ-le-pliage-expandable-travel-bag-praline

I'm a first-time buyer of a Longchamp bag (or any bag over $100 for that matter) and really can't tell. Lol.

If it's a fake, where can I find the Le Pliage medium expandable tote?

Thank you!


----------



## cologne

Roadtrip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to know if this website is selling authentic products:
> 
> http://www.longchampbagsstore.net
> 
> I saw it mentioned somewhere but can't trace the reply.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: longchamp le pliage expandable travel bag
> Name of the seller: longchampbagsstore.net
> Item no.:
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.longchampbagsstore.net/l...champ-le-pliage-expandable-travel-bag-praline
> 
> I'm a first-time buyer of a Longchamp bag (or any bag over $100 for that matter) and really can't tell. Lol.
> 
> If it's a fake, where can I find the Le Pliage medium expandable tote?
> 
> Thank you!



the website looks fake to me. if you want to buy an authentic bag try this:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-expandable-medium-shoulder-tote/3312319?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Black&resultback=400


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Hi ladies! Can anyone authenticate this bag?

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage medium long handle in lavender.
Name of the seller: loverachel1226
Item no.: 261101492723
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccadc99f3

Another question I have is, I'm desperately looking for this lavender//lilac color. When did this color come out, and is it possible that it would come out again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage medium long handle in lavender.
> Name of the seller: loverachel1226
> Item no.: 261101492723
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Longchamp-LePliage-Shoulder-Tote-Medium-Lilac-Made-in-France-/261101492723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccadc99f3
> 
> Another question I have is, I'm desperately looking for this lavender//lilac color. When did this color come out, and is it possible that it would come out again?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is Authentic / Real!  

Lavender is not produced anymore unfortunately.


----------



## chitchatgirl

HI,please help me authenticity this Longchamp! Please refer 4th floor of the links given (forum).Thanks

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Orchideal Large Tote  &#65288;Deep Green&#65289;
Name of the seller: CHERRY
Item no.: 1899536249
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.jbtalks.cc/redirect.php?goto=findpost&ptid=1261393&pid=1192152401&fromuid=239805


----------



## chitchatgirl

:d:d:d


----------



## rx4dsoul

chitchatgirl said:
			
		

> HI,please help me authenticity this Longchamp! Please refer 4th floor of the links given (forum).Thanks
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Orchideal Large Tote &#150; &#65288;Deep Green&#65289;
> Name of the seller: CHERRY
> Item no.: 1899536249
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.jbtalks.cc/redirect.php?goto=findpost&ptid=1261393&pid=1192152401&fromuid=239805



This is a Fake orchideal.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic / Real!
> 
> Lavender is not produced anymore unfortunately.



Thank you for your help through all of my posts!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello,
I would like to know if this bag is authentic or not. I can take more pictures if needed. 
Item: Longchamp Le Pliage 
Name of the seller: Salvation Army

















Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I would like to know if this bag is authentic or not. I can take more pictures if needed.
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage
> Name of the seller: Salvation Army
> 
> Thank you!



It is Authentic.


----------



## eanda16

I


----------



## Tuuli35

rx4dsoul said:


> It is Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## yukijunno

Hi, someone recommended me this place,
can you please help check if this is authentic ?





























thanks!


----------



## junbonifacio

Is this authentic?

Item name: Longchamp LM Burgundy red small short handle
Seller: from sulit.com.ph


----------



## sephia

hi,

need your help to authentic the bag, i've just received it today. the quality seem like its not genuine. please authentic so that i can return to the supplier.


Item: Longchamp Victoire Le'Pliage Line
Name of the seller: dealmates.com
Item no.: N/A
Link:


----------



## rx4dsoul

junbonifacio said:
			
		

> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item name: Longchamp LM Burgundy red small short handle
> Seller: from sulit.com.ph



Yes, it's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sephia said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> need your help to authentic the bag, i've just received it today. the quality seem like its not genuine. please authentic so that i can return to the supplier.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Victoire Le'Pliage Line
> Name of the seller: dealmates.com
> Item no.: N/A
> Link:



It's a Fake Victoire unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yukijunno said:
			
		

> Hi, someone recommended me this place,
> can you please help check if this is authentic ?
> 
> 
> thanks!



This is a Fake Autor , unfortunately.


----------



## sephia

thanks. may i know how do u know that the bag is fake? i know that the tag is fake, does the bag itself looks like a fake bag? tq


----------



## rx4dsoul

sephia said:
			
		

> thanks. may i know how do u know that the bag is fake? i know that the tag is fake, does the bag itself looks like a fake bag? tq



Yes, the bag in general looks substandard. It wont even pass for a close replica. Sorry


----------



## spreeingbee

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, the bag in general looks substandard. It wont even pass for a close replica. Sorry



hi rx4dsoul

may I know if victoire has an inner pocket in the bag pls?
thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

spreeingbee said:


> hi rx4dsoul
> 
> may I know if victoire has an inner pocket in the bag pls?
> thanks



Yes, it does.
Please note however that the Absence/presence of an inside pocket is not a primary determinant of authenticity.


----------



## helen_kristin03

please authenticate

LLH autour de ha long papier














































Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

helen_kristin03 said:


> please authenticate
> 
> LLH autour de ha long papier



Hi! This is a Fake Autor. Sorry.


----------



## kobee1029

Hi! Please authenticate this please.  TIA!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27cb581d4b


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:
			
		

> Hi! Please authenticate this please.  TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Pinkish-Gold-/170915274059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27cb581d4b



It's Real!


----------



## spreeingbee

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, it does.
> Please note however that the Absence/presence of an inside pocket is not a primary determinant of authenticity.



hmm..thanks rx4soul.
assuming the bag has all the materials needed to made the bag but no inner pocket..does it mean it is a fake?

thank u so much once again!


----------



## shavina

Hi! Pls authenticate for me. http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Lowbid-AUTHE...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1ce26335 . Thanks in advance!


----------



## yukijunno

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake Autor , unfortunately.



Ouch  I had a hunch it's fake.
I wonder is it because of the back the wording and material looks fake...

Guess I can use it anytime as shopping bag now.
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real!


 

Thanks again... you've been a great help... as always!


----------



## rx4dsoul

spreeingbee said:


> hmm..thanks rx4soul.
> assuming the bag has all the materials needed to made the bag but no inner pocket..does it mean it is a fake?
> 
> thank u so much once again!



I don't quite get what you mean by "having all the materials needed to make the bag but no pocket". - which item are we talking about here?
Also, "having the materials" is not really the only requisite for an authentic item- simple as the design of a pliage may be ,  there will always be something that gives a Replica/Fake away. 

We dont discuss much details on this thread (as was declared on the First Post) because Longchamp bags, especially its Pliages and Pliage-like items are flagrantly counterfeited and we would like to protect our intel... so I would like to defer any further answers to queries unless it's for plain Authentication requests. Thank you very much for understanding !


----------



## rx4dsoul

shavina said:


> Hi! Pls authenticate for me. http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Lowbid-AUTHE...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1ce26335 . Thanks in advance!



Hi! This is a Real Cabas.


----------



## shavina

Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## ame94

Hi, can you please authenticate this longchamp pony patch bag please? The seller posts many detailed pictures of the bag and I compared it with my mum's own original le pliage, it has tags, made in france, so it seems legit to me, but who knows if I missed some clues as it is a lot of money  Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-PATCH-PONY-DOUBLE-SHOULDER-DUFFEL-TOTE-HANDBAG-BAG-NWT-/261084790988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9ddc0cc#ht_1245wt_1163


----------



## rx4dsoul

ame94 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this longchamp pony patch bag please? The seller posts many detailed pictures of the bag and I compared it with my mum's own original le pliage, it has tags, made in france, so it seems legit to me, but who knows if I missed some clues as it is a lot of money  Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAMP-LE-PLIAGE-PATCH-PONY-DOUBLE-SHOULDER-DUFFEL-TOTE-HANDBAG-BAG-NWT-/261084790988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc9ddc0cc#ht_1245wt_1163


This is Real!


----------



## pinkblush01

Pls authenticate this LP Longchamp

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423455297707476.121513.179422848777390&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7707476.121513.179422848777390&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

pinkblush01 said:
			
		

> Pls authenticate this LP Longchamp
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.423455297707476.121513.179422848777390&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=423455701040769&set=a.423455297707476.121513.179422848777390&type=3&theater



Hi! This is Real. 
Please follow proper format next time though
As stated in the thread title-read first post. Thank you.


----------



## edesignermall

Hi! Can you please authenticate this?

LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE
GARANCE

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261101080312...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5593wt_1002

THANK YOU!


----------



## ame94

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Real!



Oh wow that's quick and yay thank you so much !  I knew it was somehow it's way too detailed to not be real. thank you again! great forum thread ^^


----------



## rx4dsoul

edesignermall said:
			
		

> Hi! Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE
> GARANCE
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261101080312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5593wt_1002
> 
> THANK YOU!



Hi.
Certain details look off to me . Please ask for a photo of this item's inside tag. Thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you in advance.


----------



## pursed23

hi, can someone please authenticate this longchamp lm metal in burgundy. thanks in advance

seller: Authentic_express

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Original-LON...Domain_211&hash=item3a7a067f88#ht_5270wt_1002


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:


> hi, can someone please authenticate this longchamp lm metal in burgundy. thanks in advance
> 
> seller: Authentic_express
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Original-LON...Domain_211&hash=item3a7a067f88#ht_5270wt_1002



This is a Fake LM!


----------



## edesignermall

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi.
> Certain details look off to me . Please ask for a photo of this item's inside tag. Thanks!



Thanks for the quick response! I'm still waiting for the photo but the bag I want to be authenticated is also being sold by authentic_express, the same seller mentioned by pursed23...


----------



## kgirl<3

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you in advance.


Authentic. It's the Longchamp Fleurs de Tweed.


----------



## Mom of 3

Hi, could anyone authenticate this for me?

Longchamp LM Metal

Thanks in advance...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mom of 3 said:
			
		

> Hi, could anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Longchamp LM Metal
> 
> Thanks in advance...



It's Fake.


----------



## Mom of 3

Awww so sad...thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mom of 3 said:
			
		

> Awww so sad...thanks!



I know. I hope you didnt buy it yet. Anyway, a lot of fake metals have been surfacing recently.

Ladies , please follow format, try to include the sellers in your requests...
While we dont judge the items based on who's selling them , it will make for a more vigilant member/buyer.


----------



## plusfashion

Can anyone authenticate this?
ebay item: 150913259646

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150913259646&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## rx4dsoul

plusfashion said:
			
		

> Can anyone authenticate this?
> ebay item: 150913259646
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150913259646&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



I need a better photo of the zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## jenmanhattan

pls authenticate this. it comes with the yellow sticker code and bar code, still i want to be sure that its the real thing. thank u

seller: Love Onebag
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.228093377296596.41739.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenmanhattan said:


> pls authenticate this. it comes with the yellow sticker code and bar code, still i want to be sure that its the real thing. thank u
> 
> seller: Love Onebag
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.228093377296596.41739.100002878078517&type=3



The sticker codes are Fake, and the materials substandard ....
 this is a Fake unfortunately.


----------



## jenmanhattan

rx4dsoul said:


> The sticker codes are Fake, and the materials substandard ....
> this is a Fake unfortunately.



 i bought 1 LC bag from this seller a month ago..she even posted some LC receipts as a proof that she got her bags from LC stores.thank u for the info..


----------



## jenmanhattan

baglove11 said:


> i bought bag from loveonebag and i had it checked on stores and they said its authentic .just sayin.



where did you have it checked? is it also LC le pliage? thanks!


----------



## jenmanhattan

baglove11 said:


> a le pliage and limited edition.  when i went to a longchamp store in singapore =)



thank u i might as well do that maybe n rustan's or DFP.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglove11 said:
			
		

> a le pliage and limited edition.  when i went to a longchamp store in singapore =)



Honestly Longchamp SAs dont know their products that well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baglove11 said:
			
		

> i bought bag from loveonebag and i had it checked on stores and they said its authentic .just sayin.



I am looking at another member's different item here and not your item which I havent seen.

The* sticker codes are fake (certain digit/s missing)* - and this is even the last thing we look at when trying to determine a fake item.  The codes are not as important as other bag details itself. 
Note:

*The tag with its wrong fonts is also a Fake.
Even the hardware and zipper material are substandard.* 

That said, 
Lets keep this thread for authentication purposes and not a discussion on defending a seller or how good that seller's other items  are when they havent been submitted for authentication here. 

I try to be fair by *determining an item's integrity based on the submitted item's merits itself*, and not the seller's reputation. 

Thank you.


----------



## jenmanhattan

how about this, still fake? thank u..
seller: Love Onebag

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223081491131118.40694.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenmanhattan said:


> how about this, still fake? thank u..
> seller: Love Onebag
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223081491131118.40694.100002878078517&type=3



Your link isn't working.
Please read First post / First page for Reminders. Thanks


----------



## jenmanhattan

i'm sorry maybe this is out of topic, but these are the proof posted by the seller..thank u for your time

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.119934878112447.17226.100002878078517&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenmanhattan said:
			
		

> i'm sorry maybe this is out of topic, but these are the proof posted by the seller..thank u for your time
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.119934878112447.17226.100002878078517&type=3



Again i cannot open your link...you really must look into that if you want assistance. 

I suggest looking at the thread Posting Photos , there are plenty helpful tips for posting and making links work. I will wait for you to post good ones and til then good luck 
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-118.html


----------



## k21480

hi. please authenticate
product: LP medium long handle in bilberry
seller: friend
TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

k21480 said:


> hi. please authenticate
> product: LP medium long handle in bilberry
> seller: friend
> TIA



This is Fake... 
Replica tag, poor leather and hardware. Sorry.


----------



## k21480

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake...
> Replica tag, poor leather and hardware. Sorry.



thank you so much. good thing did not buy it yet.


----------



## jenmanhattan

rx4dsoul said:


> Again i cannot open your link...you really must look into that if you want assistance.
> 
> I suggest looking at the thread Posting Photos , there are plenty helpful tips for posting and making links work. I will wait for you to post good ones and til then good luck
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-118.html


i wonder what went wrong..i just did the same thing when i posted the link on my first inquiry. thank u anyway for your help


----------



## k21480

hi again. Can someone authenticate the LPs in the link. Apologies for not following directions. Seller does not want to post other pictures. TIA.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46796836.69513.100000743382005&type=3&theater


----------



## bagdicer

Hi RX4DSOUL,

Is there link you can share for buyers and sellers to know how to spot a fake Longchamp bag?

I've seen some postings here that looks authentic to me based on what i see on the shops, my own LC collection (which i bought from shops directly and Duty Free) and my personal knowledge of this brand... however, you mentioned that they were FAKE... 1 good example is the white LM Metal that was recently posted here...

How do you identify if the barcodes aren't real as well? Perhaps you could share it to us for our common knowledge. 

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagdicer said:
			
		

> Hi RX4DSOUL,
> 
> Is there link you can share for buyers and sellers to know how to spot a fake Longchamp bag?
> 
> I've seen some postings here that looks authentic to me based on what i see on the shops, my own LC collection (which i bought from shops directly and Duty Free) and my personal knowledge of this brand... however, you mentioned that they were FAKE... 1 good example is the white LM Metal that was recently posted here...
> 
> How do you identify if the barcodes aren't real as well? Perhaps you could share it to us for our common knowledge.
> 
> Thank you



We dont discuss this information anymore. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

k21480 said:
			
		

> hi again. Can someone authenticate the LPs in the link. Apologies for not following directions. Seller does not want to post other pictures. TIA.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=265713086796802&set=a.265712746796836.69513.100000743382005&type=3&theater



We cannot help unless all the necessary photos are provided. Sorry.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Hi please help me with this one. This might be my first longchamp. Thanks in advance!

Item: longchamp type m
Pictures:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> Hi please help me with this one. This might be my first longchamp. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: longchamp type m
> Pictures:



It's Real!


----------



## Pupuds_30

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real!



Wow! Thanks rx! Yehey!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks rx! Yehey!



Welcome


----------



## jenmanhattan

rx4dsoul said:


> Again i cannot open your link...you really must look into that if you want assistance.
> 
> I suggest looking at the thread Posting Photos , there are plenty helpful tips for posting and making links work. I will wait for you to post good ones and til then good luck
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-118.html



here are the links again. thank u so much 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599868_262469787192288_1981130911_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307051_252225481550052_1072937691_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/488095_262478770524723_1329327297_n.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenmanhattan said:
			
		

> here are the links again. thank u so much
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599868_262469787192288_1981130911_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307051_252225481550052_1072937691_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/488095_262478770524723_1329327297_n.jpg



Hi. Please take note that I did not ask for receipts or photos of them. If you read first post , youll note that they are not required for authentication either , unless the auhenticator is in doubt - in this case , I am not.  receipts are only good if the item is already considered authentic. 

This is very well your decision to purchase already. 
If you are bent on purchasing an item which we consider fake, that is your prerogative. Authentication is pretty much "buyer beware". 

xxxxxxxx

Thank you and good luck in your hunt for authentic pliages.


----------



## leanne_cire88

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real!



Hi, just wondering... I thought all Longchamp bags are suppose to have "YKK" in the zip and there shouldnt be any underline below the jockey (flap)? This is also what I understand from the blogs I read on how to spot a fake Longchamp. 

Hope you can shed some light on this.

Thank you!


----------



## jenmanhattan

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please take note that I did not ask for receipts or photos of them. If you read first post , youll note that they are not required for authentication either , unless the auhenticator is in doubt - in this case , I am not.  receipts are only good if the item is already considered authentic.
> 
> This is very well your decision to purchase already.
> If you are bent on purchasing an item which we consider fake, that is your prerogative. Authentication is pretty much "buyer beware".
> 
> _*xxxxxxxxxx
> *_
> 
> 
> Thank you and good luck in your hunt for authentic pliages.



I am so sorry if i have offended you or violated the rules in any way. My only purpose of having the link posted was i thought you might be able to tell me whether the receipt itself is also fake, since in my first post I mentioned, seller posted some proofs (receipts) so with the yellow sticker code. I tried to post it yesterday then found out on your reply that the link isn't working..that is why i took the liberty of posting it again thinking that you might need it for authentication..Again I am so sorry, this is what i get for not reading first post


----------



## rx4dsoul

leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Hi, just wondering... I thought all Longchamp bags are suppose to have "YKK" in the zip and there shouldnt be any underline below the jockey (flap)? This is also what I understand from the blogs I read on how to spot a fake Longchamp.
> 
> Hope you can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thank you!



Older issues dont have the Ykk zip and will have  the underline .

Just another reason why we do not rely on blogs or other instructionals.


----------



## rn_1203

jenmanhattan said:


> I am so sorry if i have offended you or violated the rules in any way. My only purpose of having the link posted was i thought you might be able to tell me whether the receipt itself is also fake, since in my first post I mentioned, seller posted some proofs (receipts) so with the yellow sticker code. I tried to post it yesterday then found out on your reply that the link isn't working..that is why i took the liberty of posting it again thinking that you might need it for authentication..Again I am so sorry, this is what i get for not reading first post


how to upload pics here, im new user,tnx


----------



## rn_1203

hi rx4dsoul, is this authentic? tnx!

http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/...gchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Short-Handle-in-Khaki


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:
			
		

> hi rx4dsoul, is this authentic? tnx!
> 
> http://bubbletoes8087.multiply.com/photos/album/285/SOLD-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Short-Handle-in-Khaki



Please ask for a photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenmanhattan said:
			
		

> I am so sorry if i have offended you or violated the rules in any way. My only purpose of having the link posted was i thought you might be able to tell me whether the receipt itself is also fake, since in my first post I mentioned, seller posted some proofs (receipts) so with the yellow sticker code. I tried to post it yesterday then found out on your reply that the link isn't working..that is why i took the liberty of posting it again thinking that you might need it for authentication..Again I am so sorry, this is what i get for not reading first post



No offense or violation here. Good luck on finding your perfect and Real Pliage.


----------



## rn_1203

hi this is the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:
			
		

> hi this is the tag.



It's Real!


----------



## rn_1203

yehey tnx! and that's my first LC bag!


----------



## rn_1203

how about this, my friends LC bag..kindly authenticate?
seller: loveonebag
black noir MSH


----------



## rn_1203

and this one also my friend's LC bag LLH graphite
seller: loveonebag


----------



## rn_1203

i wanted ti give my khaki LC bag, coz i tought wasn't authentic, but hey! thnaks so much rx!!!


----------



## rn_1203

glad to have one authentic LC bag!


----------



## rn_1203

rx i hope u can help my friends authenticate theirs,tnx!


----------



## jenmanhattan

rx4dsoul said:


> No offense or violation here. Good luck on finding your perfect and Real Pliage.



thank you


----------



## jenmanhattan

rn_1203 said:


> how to upload pics here, im new user,tnx



sorry for late reply..i don't know how to upload the pic itself either(just what you did on ur recent post) hehe i just posted the link of the pic


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:
			
		

> and this one also my friend's LC bag LLH graphite
> seller: loveonebag



Above item and this one are both fakes.
The materials (leather hardware zip) are substandard, tag has wrong fonts. Sorry. 

-please try to backread 2-3 pages . Thanks.


----------



## rn_1203

rx4dsoul said:


> Above item and this one are both fakes.
> The materials (leather hardware zip) are substandard, tag has wrong fonts. Sorry.
> 
> -please try to backread 2-3 pages . Thanks.


outch! poor, ill tell them then


----------



## Cherrybun

Hi, please help authenticate this....Thanks


----------



## Cherrybun

Hi, please help authenticate this....thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cherrybun said:
			
		

> Hi, please help authenticate this....thanks
> http://postimage.org/image/3rmukpw7z/
> http://postimage.org/image/kgtjbtglz/
> http://postimage.org/image/5usrw302j/
> http://postimage.org/image/5tw8znndn/
> http://postimage.org/image/ufj3c1ffb/
> http://postimage.org/image/qbmpxa8uv/
> http://postimage.org/image/qadbsnbc7/



Hi...i would like to help but I am on vacation right now with only my iphone and the photos you posted dont turn up properly on my screen. If you can wait until next day..? Ill be able to check them out better on my laptop. 

For the meantime, please do post an additional photo of the whole item and also label as to what size , style and color this is supposed to be. Thank you.


----------



## Cherrybun

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...i would like to help but I am on vacation right now with only my iphone and the photos you posted dont turn up properly on my screen. If you can wait until next day..? Ill be able to check them out better on my laptop.
> 
> For the meantime, please do post an additional photo of the whole item and also label as to what size , style and color this is supposed to be. Thank you.


Ooop.....sorry and thanks for take time replying my message.

Is a Longchamp Planetes Black Long Handle Medium and 
here is the total look of the photo.





Once again...Thanks


----------



## jenny812

Please authenticate this longchamp for me
Title: Auth Longchamp Le pliage tote bag large and medium navy
Seller 11-506

















































Thank you
Jennifer


----------



## rx4dsoul

jenny812 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this longchamp for me
> Title: Auth Longchamp Le pliage tote bag large and medium navy
> Seller 11-506
> 
> Thank you
> Jennifer



Item shown here is Fake. Bad leather and hardware, fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## plusfashion

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I need a better photo of the zipper pull. Thanks!



Can you see it now?


----------



## jenny812

rx4dsoul said:


> Item shown here is Fake. Bad leather and hardware, fake tag. Sorry.



Thank you for that. Iam dealing with seller to get full refund now. Do u know any where i can get authorized paper for authentication.??? Need to know in case open a claim in paypal. They may want it
Regards
Jennifer


----------



## maypang2223

that's logo zipper is different,must be fake or old style? i dun have see this b4


----------



## k21480

hi please authenticate.. TIA.
LP medium SH fuchsia
seller is a friend


----------



## rx4dsoul

k21480 said:


> hi please authenticate.. TIA.
> LP medium SH fuchsia
> seller is a friend



The leather doesn't look good to me.
Please post a better photo of the inside tag. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cherrybun said:


> Ooop.....sorry and thanks for take time replying my message.
> 
> Is a Longchamp Planetes Black Long Handle Medium and
> here is the total look of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again...Thanks


The Tag is real.


----------



## Cherrybun

rx4dsoul said:


> The Tag is real.


hi, rx4dsouli 
I really nervous about it, can I said my bag is authentic...?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cherrybun said:


> hi, rx4dsouli
> I really nervous about it, can I said my bag is authentic...?



I commented on the tag only, as upon seeing the photos I realized that they are not so clear...they could stand for some improvement. 

I can see the tag clearly though and it is an authentic tag- so if the item is already with you and you are sure that the tag is not transplanted, then your item must be authentic.


----------



## francescastella

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.245781778876225.54994.100003332153777&type=3 mi autenticate borsa chanel vintage


----------



## Cherrybun

rx4dsoul said:


> I commented on the tag only, as upon seeing the photos I realized that they are not so clear...they could stand for some improvement.
> 
> I can see the tag clearly though and it is an authentic tag- so if the item is already with you and you are sure that the tag is not transplanted, then your item must be authentic.


I am sorry about my previous photo, here a newly taken photo hope it help. it really not each to take a clear picture of black colour Longchamp planetes.. 

[img=http://s12.postimage.org/uvtjmxhvt/20121006_225331.jpg]
[img=http://s11.postimage.org/xz7jow2hr/20121006_222054.jpg]
[img=http://s18.postimage.org/n5hzo0179/20121006_222433.jpg]
[img=http://s12.postimage.org/wjegczao9/20121006_222721.jpg]
[img=http://s8.postimage.org/m7h3xkef5/20121006_223106.jpg]
[img=http://s11.postimage.org/4amdqd8kf/20121006_223320.jpg]
[img=http://s10.postimage.org/9pzp4sf4l/20121006_223236.jpg]

Thanks you for your help....


----------



## krankran123

Hi! I haven't seen this model around so I was wondering if it is authentic. It might be an older longchamp since I found this at a consignment store. I can't seem to find the tag with the serial number inside . Below are the images I took (sorry the color balance is off): 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img2730qw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/a/img853/1037/img2743g.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/img2732la.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/img2734cb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/img2750j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/411/img2737g.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/img2739oa.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img2746zc.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/img2751f.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/img2738zr.jpg/

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

krankran123 said:
			
		

> Hi! I haven't seen this model around so I was wondering if it is authentic. It might be an older longchamp since I found this at a consignment store. I can't seem to find the tag with the serial number inside . Below are the images I took (sorry the color balance is off):
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img2730qw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/a/img853/1037/img2743g.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


It's Real!


----------



## Larlaannelo

Please authenticate Longchamp le pliage medium short handle in Mandarine bought in Reebonz.com


----------



## maydaymayday

Hi all, could you please advise/authenticate the Longchamps in the 3 links below (from the same seller) before I make my orders? Seller states in the description for all that they use YKK zippers.

1) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.106.c468d0&id=6839325890

2) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.17.46.a9dd6a&id=10877700614&

3) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.17.32.80c0f0&id=13053382128&

Thank you in advance!


----------



## legoling

hi there.
kindly please authenticate my friend's Longchamp Le Pliage Handbag graphite color?
purchased from reebonz



























thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

maydaymayday said:
			
		

> Hi all, could you please advise/authenticate the Longchamps in the 3 links below (from the same seller) before I make my orders? Seller states in the description for all that they use YKK zippers.
> 
> 1) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.106.c468d0&id=6839325890
> 
> 2) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.17.46.a9dd6a&id=10877700614&
> 
> 3) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.17.32.80c0f0&id=13053382128&
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hi...please read first post for info on what you need to have these authenticated. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

legoling said:
			
		

> hi there.
> kindly please authenticate my friend's Longchamp Le Pliage Handbag graphite color?
> purchased from reebonz
> 
> thanks.



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Larlaannelo said:
			
		

> Please authenticate Longchamp le pliage medium short handle in Mandarine bought in Reebonz.com



Please post a photo of the zipper material (view from underneath where one can see the stitches). Thanks


----------



## Larlaannelo

Here it is


----------



## Larlaannelo

legoling said:


> hi there.
> kindly please authenticate my friend's Longchamp Le Pliage Handbag graphite color?
> purchased from reebonz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


was this bought from reebonz.com? I bought my mandarine longchamp from there as well


----------



## legoling

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



hi rx4dsoul, thanks!


----------



## legoling

Larlaannelo said:


> was this bought from reebonz.com? I bought my mandarine longchamp from there as well



yeah from reebonz. was worried about it just now >.<


----------



## damiernut

Please help authenticate this Longchamp LM Metal in Pinky Gold Long Handled Medium.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

damiernut said:


> Please help authenticate this Longchamp LM Metal in Pinky Gold Long Handled Medium.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



it's real.


----------



## damiernut

Oh that's great!  Thank you rx4dsoul, you are my Longchamp angel!  Xxx


----------



## Larlaannelo

What about my longchamp in mandarine posted above, please authenticate thanks


----------



## nitekoala

hi, pls help to authenticate? i got this online from some seller who claimed she asked a friend to help her buy from france but didnt like the color. it looks real to me (like how some of e fakes looked real to me too). thanks in advance!

Large le pliage long handled bag in turquoise


----------



## Larlaannelo

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the zipper material (view from underneath where one can see the stitches). Thanks



Here it is


----------



## rx4dsoul

nitekoala said:


> hi, pls help to authenticate? i got this online from some seller who claimed she asked a friend to help her buy from france but didnt like the color. it looks real to me (like how some of e fakes looked real to me too). thanks in advance!
> 
> Large le pliage long handled bag in turquoise


it's real


----------



## rx4dsoul

Larlaannelo said:


> Here it is



please post a photo of the zipper material ( view from underneath
where one can see the stitches )

please see the first photo of the turq coloured item above , same view as that except better and closer. thanks


----------



## nitekoala

rx4dsoul said:


> it's real


thanks!! 

just curious, you don't need a underneath the zipper photo from me to confirm the authenticity?


----------



## rx4dsoul

nitekoala said:
			
		

> thanks!!
> 
> just curious, you don't need a underneath the zipper photo from me to confirm the authenticity?



You already included that photo (ist photo)...and i dont ask for it all the time, just in certain cases. 
Enjoy your Longchamp.


----------



## nitekoala

rx4dsoul said:


> You already included that photo (ist photo)...and i dont ask for it all the time, just in certain cases.
> Enjoy your Longchamp.


i see. didnt realise fake LCs can be so real..it's my first time buying one and glad i got a real one (and it was cheap too!) thanks for laying down my fears!! 

curious again, how did you get so knowledgeable in this? its ok if you're unable to disclose but anyway, keep it up! you're much appreciated!!


----------



## ginabeebop

AUTHENTICATE THIS LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE BACKPACK?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23235daf30

everything seems to look real, I don't have any bags from Longchamp so I'm not sure.  
thank you for your help (:


----------



## Larlaannelo

rx4dsoul said:


> please post a photo of the zipper material ( view from underneath
> where one can see the stitches )
> 
> please see the first photo of the turq coloured item above , same view as that except better and closer. thanks



Hi, here it is crossing my fingers it's real, bought in from reebonz as well same as the other one which you said is real. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Larlaannelo said:


> Hi, here it is crossing my fingers it's real, bought in from reebonz as well same as the other one which you said is real. thanks



Looks good.


----------



## Larlaannelo

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



thanks, so happy to know that it's real. will surely buy another one again from reebonz


----------



## dhee_besas

Hi please help me to authenticate the bag,, thanks in advance

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/me...dsc_7886_1024x680_.jpg~dsc_7887_1024x680_.jpg


----------



## dhee_besas

And here's another one the LongChamp Arbre de Vie (Tree of Life) Large Tote Bag FUSCHIA

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3


----------



## dhee_besas

ballet_russe said:


> *Longchamp pliage hall of shame new members.*
> 
> These people sell counterfeit.  Please help to report to eBay if you  Longchamp and leave the negative feedback if you have bought fake.
> 
> a_second_option
> facaigongxi20010
> hegli10
> hkistore201010
> interblue
> jewelry_pub
> longman.3168
> missbowers83
> unusualjewelry2010
> worldwild
> yanzifeifei518


Thank you for sharing


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:
			
		

> Hi please help me .jpg~dsc_7886_1024x680_.jpg~dsc_7887_1024x680_.jpg[/URL]


Leather doesnt look good on this one. Please post a photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> And here's another one the LongChamp Arbre de Vie (Tree of Life) Large Tote Bag FUSCHIA
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3


It's Fake.


----------



## maddie

Hi there, please assist to authenticate the following:-

Name: LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite
Seller: Overseas Spree Organiser

TIA!


----------



## maddie

Hi there, please assist to authenticate the following:-

Name: LP Long Handle in Bilberry (can't tell if its medium or large)
Seller: Overseas Spree Organiser

TIA!


----------



## maddie

Hi there, please assist to authenticate the following:-

Name: LP Small Short Handle in Taupe
Seller: Overseas Spree Organiser


TIA!


----------



## carryn91

hi, pls assist me to authenticate this bag

title: longchamp planetes small long handle
seller: online seller

































thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:
			
		

> Hi there, please assist to authenticate the following:-
> 
> Name: LP Long Handle in Bilberry (can't tell if its medium or large)
> Seller: Overseas Spree Organiser
> 
> TIA!



Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:
			
		

> Hi there, please assist to authenticate the following:-
> 
> Name: LP Small Short Handle in Taupe
> Seller: Overseas Spree Organiser
> 
> TIA!



Also Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

carryn91 said:
			
		

> hi, pls assist me to authenticate this bag
> 
> title: longchamp planetes small long handle
> seller: online seller
> 
> thank you so much!



Real.


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Real!






			
				rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Also Real!



Thank you! What about the LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite posted on the previous page?


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:
			
		

> Thank you! What about the LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite posted on the previous page?



I couldnt see a photo of the tag .


----------



## tys1023

longchamp le pliage

online seller

please help me to authenticate this. thanks


----------



## maddie

-


----------



## rx4dsoul

tys1023 said:
			
		

> longchamp le pliage
> 
> online seller
> 
> please help me to authenticate this. thanks



This is Fake.


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I couldnt see a photo of the tag .



Oops.. Here it is! Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

maddie said:
			
		

> Oops.. Here it is! Thanks!



Its real!


----------



## maddie

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Its real!



Thank you so much!


----------



## carryn91

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.


Thank you!


----------



## chitchatgirl

Hi,please help me authenticate this,thanks!! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage long handle small size BLACK
Name of the seller: online seller
Item no.: 2605089001
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## Lover1234567

Item name: longchamp le pliage CUIR small leather cyclamen pink handbag new MSRP 490
Item number: 251165881866
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1106...=251165881866&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123
Seller name: dancer465


----------



## rx4dsoul

chitchatgirl said:
			
		

> Hi,please help me authenticate this,thanks!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage long handle small size BLACK
> Name of the seller: online seller
> Item no.: 2605089001
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/3w7i0zk8x/



Sorry, insufficient photo/photos.


----------



## whell4short

Hello and Good Day! Im new here. Please help me. Please authenticate this Longchamp Autour de ha Long bag. Got it from my friend, she's an online seller. But before I purchase it, I want to know if it's authentic or not. Please Help!  TIA

Here are the links for the pictures... 
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07630.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07644.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07643.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07639.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07638.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07637.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07636.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07632.jpg
http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj620/whell4short/DSC07627.jpg

Product Name: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Medium short handle (from le pliage collection)
Name of the Seller: Online Seller
Item #: 1623509203


----------



## cfrozal23

Hi! Can you lovely ladies please authenticate this Small Longchamp Planetes long handle?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## cfrozal23

I will submit more pictures upon request.. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

whell4short said:
			
		

> Hello and Good Day! Im new here. Please help me. Please authenticate this Longchamp Autour de ha Long bag. Got it from my friend, she's an online seller. But before I purchase it, I want to know if it's authentic or not. Please Help!
> 
> Product Name: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long Medium short handle (from le pliage collection)
> Name of the Seller: Online Seller
> Item #: 1623509203



It's Fake.


----------



## whell4short

May I know what makes it fake? So that I can tell the seller about it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: longchamp le pliage CUIR small leather cyclamen pink handbag new MSRP 490
> Item number: 251165881866
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1106...=251165881866&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123
> Seller name: dancer465


  looks good so far ...need to see pix of plastic tag inside to confirm


----------



## rx4dsoul

cfrozal23 said:


> I will submit more pictures upon request.. I appreciate all of your help.


Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

whell4short said:


> May I know what makes it fake? So that I can tell the seller about it.


Lots....
materials , wrong tag fonts. 

(please see note in First post regarding fake items...)


----------



## cfrozal23

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Real!



Thank you so much  you are such s wonderful TPFer!!


----------



## Molly Scran

Can someone help me authenticate these Manolo Blahniks?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150907794018&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:US:1123

Seller's name is dogtennisplayer out of L.A.

Thank you!!


----------



## atasha_rose

please authenticate this le pliage medium, short handle, red which i bought from an officemate.  i took the picture.  thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

atasha_rose said:
			
		

> please authenticate this le pliage medium, short handle, red which i bought from an officemate.  i took the picture.  thanks!



It's Fake.


----------



## chocopistachio

Let me make several posts for authentication of my longchamps... Thanks so much in advance...

1. Item name: Longchamp Planetes Black
    Seller: bought online


----------



## chocopistachio

2. Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Beige
Seller: bought online


----------



## chocopistachio

3. Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Red (large long handle)
Seller: bought online


----------



## chocopistachio

4. Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Olive Green (large long handle)
Seller: bought online
























Thanks sooo much for your help...


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:
			
		

> Let me make several posts for authentication of my longchamps... Thanks so much in advance...
> 
> 1. Item name: Longchamp Planetes Black
> Seller: bought online



Tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:
			
		

> 3. Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Red (large long handle)
> Seller: bought online



Fake.


----------



## chocopistachio

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Tag?



I didnt find any tag inside...


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.



i was expecting that, i saw someone already asked you re: the same seller few months ago (while i was browsing last night),,, thank you guys


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:


> 4. Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Olive Green (large long handle)
> Seller: bought online
> 
> View attachment 1909348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909352
> 
> 
> Thanks sooo much for your help...



I see photos of a Red pliage not green...


----------



## chocopistachio

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I see photos of a Red pliage not green...



Let me try that again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:


> Let me try that again...
> 
> View attachment 1909489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909492



It's Fake.


----------



## chocopistachio

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Fake.



Thanks. How about the two planetes i posted? (1 black and 1 beige)?


----------



## atasha_rose

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.



thanks, may i know what made it fake so i can tell the seller. thanks again. good thing i have not paid it yet.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:


> Thanks. How about the two planetes i posted? (1 black and 1 beige)?



Beige is real.

Black...need a photo of the tag, if there is none, please look for a set of letters/numbers embossed into the leather (under the front leather flap, near where it joins or is sewn to the body - like your first photo but closer-up)...if you can't find any, then I cannot give a thumbs-up as this looks like  a newer Planetes and it IS supposed to have a tag inside.


----------



## chocopistachio

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Beige is real.
> 
> Black...need a photo of the tag, if there is none, please look for a set of letters/numbers embossed into the leather (under the front leather flap, near where it joins or is sewn to the body - like your first photo but closer-up)...if you can't find any, then I cannot give a thumbs-up as this looks like  a newer Planetes and it IS supposed to have a tag inside.



Thanks for your help... I will post a photo of this later...


----------



## atasha_rose

atasha_rose said:


> please authenticate this le pliage medium, short handle, red which i bought from an officemate.  i took the picture.  thanks!



hi, may i know what made the bag fake so i can the seller? thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

atasha_rose said:


> hi, may i know what made the bag fake so i can the seller? thanks a lot!



Bad leather and Fake tag.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi, may I please have the bag authenticated.

Name: longchamp leather handbag.
Seller name: Jmg166
Item number: 170924045970
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lon...ags_Handbags&hash=item27cbddf692#ht_582wt_922

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi, may I please have the bag authenticated.
> 
> Name: longchamp leather handbag.
> Seller name: Jmg166
> Item number: 170924045970
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lon...ags_Handbags&hash=item27cbddf692#ht_582wt_922
> 
> TIA


The Longchamp bag looks good to me. I dont quite remember what the exact style is called ( probably from the LM line ) but I do remember seeing this ...a smaller makeup purse was also part of the line.


----------



## Chanelconvert

rx4dsoul said:


> The Longchamp bag looks good to me. I dont quite remember what the exact style is called ( probably from the LM line ) but I do remember seeing this ...a smaller makeup purse was also part of the line.



Thank you so much.


----------



## my_angel08

hi can you please authenticate this
LC autor seller is a friend
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4774398963604&set=p.4774398963604&type=1&theater

thanks shicel


----------



## rx4dsoul

my_angel08 said:


> hi can you please authenticate this
> LC autor seller is a friend
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4774398963604&set=p.4774398963604&type=1&theater
> 
> thanks shicel



Link doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## my_angel08

rx4dsoul said:


> Link doesnt seem to be working.



hmmm ok il try another pictures,thank you


----------



## my_angel08

heres the pictures
Lc autor


----------



## my_angel08

more pictures of LC autor


----------



## rx4dsoul

my_angel08 said:
			
		

> heres the pictures
> Lc autor



What color? Looks purple on my screen!
Tag?


----------



## my_angel08

rx4dsoul said:


> What color? Looks purple on my screen!
> Tag?



according to my friend violet color?shes not sure if its violet but it looks like violet  and there is no tag ang serial number?im asking some photos from her
sorry for the late reply


----------



## rx4dsoul

my_angel08 said:
			
		

> according to my friend violet color?shes not sure if its violet but it looks like violet  and there is no tag ang serial number?im asking some photos from her
> sorry for the late reply



No need for additional photos. It's Fake.


----------



## my_angel08

rx4dsoul said:


> No need for additional photos. It's Fake.



thank you so much for the time


----------



## seajewel

Name: longchamp le pliage large in navy
Seller name: pragerd
Item number: 280996352113
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-1...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cb01071

thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

seajewel said:
			
		

> Name: longchamp le pliage large in navy
> Seller name: pragerd
> Item number: 280996352113
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-100-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Navy-Blue-Tote-Bag-Purse-Large-/280996352113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416cb01071
> 
> thank you!


I see some red flags with the item.
Please post a photo of the tag.


----------



## Lynnzy

Can you authenticate this longchamp for me? 
I ordered maroon but unsure if this is red or maroon as I'm assuming maroon to be in a darker shade than what I received. 

Code and images as below :
http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...C-9A68-143BFD223181-6116-000002BBF9745E76.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-B4EC-4C060F8B6691-6116-000002BBAFDFAA74.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...9-9AA2-AE7C7B78C25B-6116-000002BB84CD6B53.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-9EE7-F5DDE32490F2-6116-000002BB71DCB46F.jpg

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-B8AA-00F3A795227C-6116-000002BB53EBA02E.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lynnzy said:


> Can you authenticate this longchamp for me?
> I ordered maroon but unsure if this is red or maroon as I'm assuming maroon to be in a darker shade than what I received.
> 
> Code and images as below :
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...C-9A68-143BFD223181-6116-000002BBF9745E76.jpg
> 
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-B4EC-4C060F8B6691-6116-000002BBAFDFAA74.jpg
> 
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...9-9AA2-AE7C7B78C25B-6116-000002BB84CD6B53.jpg
> 
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-9EE7-F5DDE32490F2-6116-000002BB71DCB46F.jpg
> 
> http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-B8AA-00F3A795227C-6116-000002BB53EBA02E.jpg



It's a replica / Fake red pliage with wrong tag font and substandard materials. Sorry.


----------



## teasebrat

pls authenticate this cabas.. tnx


----------



## teasebrat

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=20121016_211358.jpg


----------



## teasebrat

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=20121016_211358.jpg







http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/teasebrat/?action=view&current=20121016_211414.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls authenticate this cabas.. tnx



Need a better photo of the tag...


----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:
			
		

> pls authenticate this cabas.. tnx



Need a better photo of the tag...


----------



## teasebrat




----------



## rx4dsoul

teasebrat said:


>



The Marine-colored Cabas is Authentic.


----------



## PureHeaven

Please authenticate this planetes llh bought online.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this planetes llh bought online.



Please follow the proper format and required photos as posted in the title ..on page one. Thanks!


----------



## chocopistachio

Please authenticate the following... Thanks in advance... 

1. Item name: LC Autour de Halong - chocolate
    Seller: bought online


----------



## chocopistachio

And this one too...

2. Item name: LC Autour de Halong - paper
    Seller: bought online















Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:


> And this one too...
> 
> 2. Item name: LC Autour de Halong - paper
> Seller: bought online
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914175
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocopistachio said:


> Please authenticate the following... Thanks in advance...
> 
> 1. Item name: LC Autour de Halong - chocolate
> Seller: bought online
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914167



Also Fake.


----------



## PureHeaven

Please authenticate this. This is my first longchamp bag.
Bought Online.

http://i49.tinypic.com/2d2jewn.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/257ks4n.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/nvoavk.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/20st0yb.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/f7uac.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/34521aq.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/16mlfs.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/29qgq35.jpg


----------



## Hirondelle

Hi everybody,

I would like to know the name of this bag - is it a Pliage ?
Thanks so much


----------



## amilyjhanson

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310424185873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 is this real or fake. if fake, please tell me why. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hirondelle said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I would like to know the name of this bag - is it a Pliage ?
> Thanks so much



Planetes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this. This is my first longchamp bag.
> Bought Online.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2d2jewn.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/257ks4n.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/nvoavk.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/20st0yb.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/f7uac.jpg
> http://i48.tinypic.com/34521aq.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/16mlfs.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/29qgq35.jpg



Please post a photo of the zipper material (view from uderneath and near where it is sewn to the nylon).thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

amilyjhanson said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310424185873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 is this real or fake. if fake, please tell me why. thanks!



You need the LV forum for this. Sorry and good luck. !


----------



## Hirondelle

rx4dsoul said:


> Planetes.


 
Thank you - I won this on Ebay ! Can't wait to get it


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hirondelle said:
			
		

> Thank you - I won this on Ebay ! Can't wait to get it



Please dont get me the wrong way but when I said "planetes" that was the style which you were asking for, and is not synonymous to an approval of authenticity. 
If you need  to have it authenticated just post the request with the proper format and photos needed. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Hirondelle

rx4dsoul said:


> Please dont get me the wrong way but when I said "planetes" that was the style which you were asking for, and is not synonymous to an approval of authenticity.
> If you need to have it authenticated just post the request with the proper format and photos needed. Thanks and good luck!


 

I know what you meant and I thank you for the answer. I had a good feeling about the bag so I bought it without authentification - good luck to me,  I guess


----------



## PureHeaven

please help me authenticate this. thank you. 
http://i47.tinypic.com/1xx9a9.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:


> Please authenticate this. This is my first longchamp bag.
> Bought Online.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2d2jewn.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/257ks4n.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/nvoavk.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/20st0yb.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/f7uac.jpg
> http://i48.tinypic.com/34521aq.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/16mlfs.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/29qgq35.jpg



Thanks for posting the requested photo.
Yes, the item is Authemtic.


----------



## PureHeaven

The back side of the flap i cant see the print but when i touch it i can feel it is that normal for an authentic longchamp planetes? Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:
			
		

> The back side of the flap i cant see the print but when i touch it i can feel it is that normal for an authentic longchamp planetes? Thank you so much!



Being able to feel the stamp is not a requirement...varies depending on the thickness of the leather and the batch produced .


----------



## atasha_rose

please help authenticate this red medium short handled le pliage.  i took the pictures.
thanks in advance.


----------



## ZARA123

Hello, please authenticate 

LONGCHAMP PATCH PONEY TOILE :
MEDIUM LONGHANDLE

http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/310/LONGCHAMP-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-on-SALE-PRICE-abroad-ONHAND

Thankssss!


----------



## rx4dsoul

atasha_rose said:
			
		

> please help authenticate this red medium short handled le pliage.  i took the pictures.
> thanks in advance.



Fake. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

ZARA123 said:
			
		

> Hello, please authenticate
> 
> LONGCHAMP PATCH PONEY TOILE :
> MEDIUM LONGHANDLE
> 
> http://therapybags.multiply.com/photos/album/310/LONGCHAMP-PATCH-PONEY-TOILE-on-SALE-PRICE-abroad-ONHAND
> 
> Thankssss!



Real.


----------



## luvilli

please authentic my longchamp  

Name/item :Longchamp planetes ebony medium short handle
Name of the seller: buy from my friend
Item no.: - 










































thank yooouu...


----------



## Roadtrip

cologne said:


> the website looks fake to me. if you want to buy an authentic bag try this:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-expandable-medium-shoulder-tote/3312319?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Black&resultback=400



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


> please authentic my longchamp
> 
> Name/item :Longchamp planetes ebony medium short handle
> Name of the seller: buy from my friend
> Item no.: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank yooouu...


Please post a photo of the whole item and the zipper maetrial (view from underneath where one can see the stitches on the zipper) Thanks!


----------



## celine0428

Hi! is anyone able to authenticate this longchamp for me?

Victoire Large Nylon bag BLACK

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

celine0428 said:
			
		

> Hi! is anyone able to authenticate this longchamp for me?
> 
> Victoire Large Nylon bag BLACK
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please check first post for the necessary photos. Thanks


----------



## luvilli

luvilli said:


> please authentic my longchamp
> 
> Name/item :Longchamp planetes ebony medium short handle
> Name of the seller: buy from my friend
> Item no.: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank yooouu...


----------



## nuinarakchan

please if this authentic 

Name/item :Longchamp Le Pliage "type M" short handle.
color : chocolate

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

nuinarakchan said:


> please if this authentic
> 
> Name/item :Longchamp Le Pliage "type M" short handle.
> color : chocolate
> 
> Thank you


It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


>



Thank you for posting the requested pictures.
Your item is Authentic.


----------



## luvilli

rx4dsoul said:


> Thank you for posting the requested pictures.
> Your item is Authentic.



thanks for your time...


----------



## nuinarakchan

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real.



Thanks


----------



## porsch6

Hi, can you please check if this is authentic?

Model: Longchamp Le Pliage "Type M" Short Handles
Colour: Bright/Fluro Orange

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

porsch6 said:
			
		

> Hi, can you please check if this is authentic?
> 
> Model: Longchamp Le Pliage "Type M" Short Handles
> Colour: Bright/Fluro Orange
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Authentic 
The Neon pliages are very gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## raianne

hello please authenticate this:

Model: Long champ Le Pliage Autour de Halong

Color: Chocolate

Bought Online

thank you in advance!,


----------



## raianne

another shot

















i'd like to know if its real or fake, thanks so much.,


----------



## porsch6

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic
> The Neon pliages are very gorgeous. Congrats


yay thanks heaps!! are they an old range?


----------



## rx4dsoul

raianne said:
			
		

> hello please authenticate this:
> 
> Model: Long champ Le Pliage Autour de Halong
> 
> Color: Chocolate
> 
> Bought Online
> 
> thank you in advance!,



This is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

porsch6 said:
			
		

> yay thanks heaps!! are they an old range?



Depends on your definition of old  ...maybe 2005-2006 i cant be certain though


----------



## khemvisca

[FONT=&quot]Longchamp Le Pliage Bag (Fuchsia)
Bought at a group buying site 

[/FONT]


----------



## khemvisca

More pics of [FONT=&quot]Longchamp Le Pliage Bag (Fuchsia)[/FONT]


----------



## kebrere

Model: I do not know 
Color: Blue and Blue Green 
Marks: None that I can find other than the zipper saying YKK  
Material: Very Very soft "suede) and leather 
Purchased at Salvation Army for 10.00 I

I know zippo about this bag, model, year, name.  
Thank you in Advance for your help


----------



## rx4dsoul

khemvisca said:


> More pics of [FONT=&quot]Longchamp Le Pliage Bag (Fuchsia)[/FONT]



It's Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kebrere said:


> Model: I do not know
> Color: Blue and Blue Green
> Marks: None that I can find other than the zipper saying YKK
> Material: Very Very soft "suede) and leather
> Purchased at Salvation Army for 10.00 I
> 
> I know zippo about this bag, model, year, name.
> Thank you in Advance for your help



This is the Longchamp authentication thread, I'm afraid we cant help you here. 

If you don't know what the Brand / Model is, maybe you can wait for a few days or join some other discussions to raise your posts and hopefully you can start a new thread for this item - maybe have someone ID it first . Thanks and good luck


----------



## ilovemyhusband1

Hello please help to authenticate this:

Model: Longchamp Cabas
Color: Chocolate
Bought online
Thank you in advance


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies.

Sorry for not getting enough pictures, but just from the two, are there any red flags of this bag?
Names: Longchamp Navy Le Pliage
Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

balenciagaluv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Sorry for not getting enough pictures, but just from the two, are there any red flags of this bag?
> Names: Longchamp Navy Le Pliage
> Thanks



Really difficult to tell. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovemyhusband1 said:
			
		

> Hello please help to authenticate this:
> 
> Model: Longchamp Cabas
> Color: Chocolate
> Bought online
> Thank you in advance



Authentic.


----------



## balenciagaluv

rx4dsoul said:


> Really difficult to tell. Sorry.



Thanks for trying

I'll post more pictures when I get the bag


----------



## ilovemyhusband1

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## khemvisca

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.



Thank you for replying. May I know your basis? Because I will be filing a complaint against the merchant.


----------



## rx4dsoul

khemvisca said:


> Thank you for replying. May I know your basis? Because I will be filing a complaint against the merchant.



Substandard leather and Im pretty sure if you posted better photos we can find more red herrings such as fake font tags (which are actually quite obvious even with the blurry pictures).


----------



## kebrere

rx4dsoul said:


> This is the Longchamp authentication thread, I'm afraid we cant help you here.
> 
> If you don't know what the Brand / Model is, maybe you can wait for a few days or join some other discussions to raise your posts and hopefully you can start a new thread for this item - maybe have someone ID it first . Thanks and good luck


   Thank you very much for for your help, I have listed this bag in the Gucci forum,   thanks again


----------



## my_angel08

Good evening can you please authenticate this 
owner FB online seller
tnx Shicel

Long Champ Large Longhandle
Black, White and Pinky Gold Colors

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater


----------



## strea

Hello again, I found a groupon offer selling a bag I'm interested in, it's new and sealed, so there isn't any picture of the tag. This is the picture given by the seller.
I know that this information might not be enough. I would completely understand if you couldn't give me a certain answer. I also understand that the sealing plastic can be authentic but the content might not be.

Type: Longchamp Limited Edition Petal Le Pliage Folding Tote






Thanks in advance.


----------



## celine0428

Hi there,

Can someone help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance=)

Bag 1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc91ad70

Bag 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d26538e

Bag 3
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-M...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb4e216c


----------



## rx4dsoul

strea said:
			
		

> Hello again, I found a groupon offer selling a bag I'm interested in, it's new and sealed, so there isn't any picture of the tag. This is the picture given by the seller.
> I know that this information might not be enough. I would completely understand if you couldn't give me a certain answer. I also understand that the sealing plastic can be authentic but the content might not be.
> 
> Type: Longchamp Limited Edition Petal Le Pliage Folding Tote
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Please post the required photos of the item.


----------



## rx4dsoul

celine0428 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance=)
> 
> Bag 1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cc91ad70
> 
> Bag 2
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d26538e
> 
> Bag 3
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-M...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb4e216c



The Victoires are Fakes.

Please post better photos of the Planetes (which one of these are you looking at? please specify and organize photos and requests - please label accordingly)
- closer and clearer view of the metal/zipper pulls
- inner tag?


----------



## sleekeasy

i will buy this immediately if you can authenticate this, thank you so much in advance
longchamp le pliage autour de ha long
seller:eclectic-co.
longchamp autour
---------

i sent a request to the seller, thanks for answering so quickly! i'll update if i hear back from them


----------



## rx4dsoul

sleekeasy said:


> i will buy this immediately if you can authenticate this, thank you so much in advance
> longchamp le pliage autour de ha long
> seller:eclectic-co.
> longchamp autour



If you can please ask the seller to post a photo of the item's exact tag? I would also like to see  the zipper material (underneath, where one can see the stitches that join it to the nylon).
I am wondering why the seller is also posting a medium Autor with the same tag as this one....


----------



## my_angel08

my_angel08 said:


> Good evening can you please authenticate this
> owner FB online seller
> tnx Shicel
> 
> Long Champ Large Longhandle
> Black, White and Pinky Gold Colors
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=1&theater



please authenticate this
i want to buy this bag but im not sure if this is real or fake tnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

my_angel08 said:
			
		

> please authenticate this
> i want to buy this bag but im not sure if this is real or fake tnx



Please read first post of this thread - it says to organize requests and photos...you posted asking for 3 items but the posted  links only opens to one item.  Please recheck the links , specify the style and color or label which item . Thanks !


----------



## atasha_rose

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry



may i know what is wrong with the bag? thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

atasha_rose said:


> may i know what is wrong with the bag? thanks!



Please read first post...it is already stated there why/how pliages fail authenticity. Thanks


----------



## atasha_rose

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first post...it is already stated there why/how pliages fail authenticity. Thanks



thanks, how can you tell that tag is fake?


----------



## itsuko

Hi, could anyone help me to identify the model of this Longchamp bag? I know very little about Longchamp, and have never seen a boston bag of them before.. Many thanks.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqFHJFQFBj+1fS%28eBQgt1dt78w~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqZHJD!FBlJ2Y757BQgt1%28mDGw~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16dHJGwE9n%29yUsnQBQgt1lODT!~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqNHJCsFBr7cthzwBQgt1Nb!qw~~60_12.JPG


----------



## orledanirt

Hi, if I am not mistaken, this belongs to the LM canvas line of Longchamp. Just not sure what year this was released. 





			
				itsuko said:
			
		

> Hi, could anyone help me to identify the model of this Longchamp bag? I know very little about Longchamp, and have never seen a boston bag of them before.. Many thanks.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqFHJFQFBj+1fS%28eBQgt1dt78w~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqZHJD!FBlJ2Y757BQgt1%28mDGw~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16dHJGwE9n%29yUsnQBQgt1lODT!~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqNHJCsFBr7cthzwBQgt1Nb!qw~~60_12.JPG


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsuko said:
			
		

> Hi, could anyone help me to identify the model of this Longchamp bag? I know very little about Longchamp, and have never seen a boston bag of them before.. Many thanks.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqFHJFQFBj+1fS%28eBQgt1dt78w~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqZHJD!FBlJ2Y757BQgt1%28mDGw~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16dHJGwE9n%29yUsnQBQgt1lODT!~~60_12.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqNHJCsFBr7cthzwBQgt1Nb!qw~~60_12.JPG



Linea Maroquinerie (LM) line as above member said...released around 2010 to 2011 if im not off by a year..and was available in Black , Brown or Chocolate and a deep Red / Burgundy-ish color . Styles : a speedy type boston type bag, open tote, hobo, pouch....etc


----------



## exist

Le Pliage large long handle in bilberry

Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

exist said:
			
		

> Le Pliage large long handle in bilberry
> 
> Thank you so much!



Please post better / clearer photos od the front flap leather, zipper material (underneath where one can see the stitches) and of the metal pull. Thanks!


----------



## itsuko

orledanirt said:


> Hi, if I am not mistaken, this belongs to the  LM canvas line of Longchamp. Just not sure what year this was  released.





rx4dsoul said:


> Linea Maroquinerie (LM) line as above member said...released around 2010 to 2011 if im not off by a year..and was available in Black , Brown or Chocolate and a deep Red / Burgundy-ish color . Styles : a speedy type boston type bag, open tote, hobo, pouch....etc




many thanks!


----------



## DTTV

Name: Large Green Travel Bag
Name of the seller: (if you know it)
Comments: I took the pictures my self. My friend is getting rid of some of her handbags and I was interested in purchasing from her. But would like to have it authenticated for curiosity. Thanks so much for your time experts!!


----------



## exist

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post better / clearer photos od the front flap leather, zipper material (underneath where one can see the stitches) and of the metal pull. Thanks!



I tried multiple times and my camera wouldn't focus on the zipper head so :/


----------



## rx4dsoul

exist said:
			
		

> I tried multiple times and my camera wouldn't focus on the zipper head so :/



Im sorry,  but you have to remove flash and blur. Ill just wait til you can improve the photos.


----------



## exist

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry,  but you have to remove flash and blur. Ill just wait til you can improve the photos.



Finally got my camera to work yay
Hope they're clear enough


----------



## sleekeasy

there was a lot of back and forth with the seller so it makes me skeptical...
but she updated with this picture of the inside






and then she apologized for having the same inside tag for the large and medium and changed the medium tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

DTTV said:


> Name: Large Green Travel Bag
> Name of the seller: (if you know it)
> Comments: I took the pictures my self. My friend is getting rid of some of her handbags and I was interested in purchasing from her. But would like to have it authenticated for curiosity. Thanks so much for your time experts!!



Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

exist said:


> Finally got my camera to work yay
> Hope they're clear enough



Looks good


----------



## rx4dsoul

sleekeasy said:


> there was a lot of back and forth with the seller so it makes me skeptical...
> but she updated with this picture of the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then she apologized for having the same inside tag for the large and medium and changed the medium tag


That photo of the zipper material still needs some improvement (if you can look at the photo of the post above yours) so i can't quite give a verdict on the large Choco Autor, however, this medium Choco  Autor tag is an authentic tag...I also took the liberty of checking out the other pliages on sale by the seller ( I dont usually do this though but this seems like a special circumstance) and so far they seem okay. Hope that helps.


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings! Can you please help me authenticate this one? It's my first time to buy a longchamp bag. 

Item: Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long Handle
Seller: Online seller
Images:

Many Thanks


----------



## whisky

*Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long handle* 
Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings! Can you please help me authenticate this one? It's my first time to buy a longchamp bag. 

Item: Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long Handle
Seller: Online seller
Images:

Many Thanks


----------



## whisky

hi! im a newbie...i'm planning to buy my first longchamp bag & I want it the real one. Can you please authenticate this LC bag. I need to contribute at least 10 posts and have 5 days of membership before the forum automatically upgrades me to a full account. I posted twice & this is my third post. I can't see those pictures uploded by me. If you can just copy and paste this link on your browser.

Item: Longchamp Apache Loden - Medium Long handle
seller: Online seller
Images: already uploaded

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## orledanirt

whisky said:
			
		

> Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long handle
> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Greetings! Can you please help me authenticate this one? It's my first time to buy a longchamp bag.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long Handle
> Seller: Online seller
> Images:
> 
> Many Thanks



Hi, it's authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:
			
		

> Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long handle
> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Greetings! Can you please help me authenticate this one? It's my first time to buy a longchamp bag.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Apache Loden-Medium Long Handle
> Seller: Online seller
> Images:
> 
> Many Thanks



It's Real.


----------



## whisky

Yehey! Thanks so much rx4dsoul. I really appreciate it for the help


----------



## whisky

thanks as well orledanirt for your help


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings! Kindly help me authenticate this one as well. I want to buy 2 LC bags for myself as a birthday gift.

Many thanks in advance & more power


----------



## whisky

Sorry, this is the format of my query.

Item: Longchamp Planetes Ebony-Medium Long Handle
Seller: Online seller
Images: already uploaded as indicated above.

Thanks so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:
			
		

> Sorry, this is the format of my query.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Ebony-Medium Long Handle
> Seller: Online seller
> Images: already uploaded as indicated above.
> 
> Thanks so much



Authentic as well.


----------



## andelrea12

*Hi! The LC LLH le pliage bag that I bought on ebay.ph does not have an inside tag, and the nylon material is very shiny. **The seller guaranteed its authenticity but I am afraid it is fake. Got the bag for P2500. Please verify. Thanks!*


----------



## rx4dsoul

andelrea12 said:


> *Hi! The LC LLH le pliage bag that I bought on ebay.ph does not have an inside tag, and the nylon material is very shiny. **The seller guaranteed its authenticity but I am afraid it is fake. Got the bag for P2500. Please verify. Thanks!*



Welcome Andelrea12!
Please check out first post for some useful tips on having your item authenticated. thank you and good luck


----------



## whisky

thanks again rx4dsoul for the help. God bless & more power!!!


----------



## itsuko

Hi, again. I'm looking for a Longchamp travel bag lately... I might have to bother you guys several times....:shame:

Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic, and what model is it? Many thanks!

Item: Longchamp Travel Bag? 
dimensions given by the seller, Hight ca.31,5 cm (12,40 Inches) Lengh: ca.56cm(22,04 Inches) Width: ca.20cm(,87 Inches)

Seller: Online seller

http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/29024986v.jpg
http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/28029469v.jpg
http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/27390718v.jpg
http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/28048635v.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsuko said:
			
		

> Hi, again. I'm looking for a Longchamp travel bag lately... I might have to bother you guys several times....:shame:
> 
> Could anyone tell me if this bag is authentic, and what model is it? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Travel Bag?
> dimensions given by the seller, Hight ca.31,5 cm (12,40 Inches) Lengh: ca.56cm(22,04 Inches) Width: ca.20cm(,87 Inches)
> 
> Seller: Online seller
> 
> http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/29024986v.jpg
> http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/28029469v.jpg
> http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/27390718v.jpg
> http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/20/24/74/20247483/28048635v.jpg



Please ask the seller for a photo of the zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## itsuko

rx4dsoul said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of the zipper pull. Thanks!



I've updated the photos (in slightly larger size and an image with the zipper). Many thanks!


----------



## Ireneb

Just bought this bag and wanted to get some feedback if this is real as this is 1990 version and not sure how to compare*

Name/item description/specific item* 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        AUTHENTIC CHANEL MATLASSE BLACK LAMB SKIN GOLD DOUBLE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG FRANCE

*Name of the seller*:  tokyo_collection 
*Item no*.: 120999452897
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/002018340-.html#1

I am new this forum so would appreciate feedbacks and any suggestions etc  as well as looking forward to being part of this group. Have a wonderful day


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsuko said:


> I've updated the photos (in slightly larger size and an image with the zipper). Many thanks!



Please remove blur and flash in the photo of the zipper pull. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ireneb said:


> Just bought this bag and wanted to get some feedback if this is real as this is 1990 version and not sure how to compare*
> 
> Name/item description/specific item*
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC CHANEL MATLASSE BLACK LAMB SKIN GOLD DOUBLE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG FRANCE
> 
> *Name of the seller*:  tokyo_collection
> *Item no*.: 120999452897
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/002018340-.html#1
> 
> I am new this forum so would appreciate feedbacks and any suggestions etc  as well as looking forward to being part of this group. Have a wonderful day


Please see link below...good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-763064-468.html#post23163372


----------



## itsuko

rx4dsoul said:


> Please remove blur and flash in the photo of the zipper pull. Thanks.


Sorry that the photo is offered by the seller... I shall see if she would be able to take a better one...


----------



## PureHeaven

longchamp autour de halong
online

http://i46.tinypic.com/wjx35h.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/35ls1o8.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/2i1d192.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/1znn0ie.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:
			
		

> longchamp autour de halong
> online
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/wjx35h.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/35ls1o8.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2i1d192.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/1znn0ie.jpg



Photo of the inner tag please?


----------



## PureHeaven

here's the requested pic. thank you so much. 
http://i45.tinypic.com/4uc85d.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:
			
		

> here's the requested pic. thank you so much.
> http://i45.tinypic.com/4uc85d.jpg



This Autor is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## PureHeaven

and i noticed this on the chain part is it normal? i bought this online and brand anew but i was wondering why the chain is like that.
http://i45.tinypic.com/sou6j9.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

PureHeaven said:


> and i noticed this on the chain part is it normal? i bought this online and brand anew but i was wondering why the chain is like that.
> http://i45.tinypic.com/sou6j9.jpg



Already determined this item is Fake.
The substandard hardware here is just another testament to the item's poor quality. Sorry.


----------



## crunch28

Hi Guys! I need help  Can you please authenticate this le pliage bag? TIA 

http://mytrendonline.multiply.com/photos/album/2/How-to-Spot-an-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage#


----------



## rx4dsoul

crunch28 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys! I need help  Can you please authenticate this le pliage bag? TIA
> 
> http://mytrendonline.multiply.com/photos/album/2/How-to-Spot-an-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage#



This is a Fake pliage .
Obviously substandard leather and fake tag fonts.
Curious listing though.


----------



## pazzo

Le Pliage large long handle

Just bought from my classmate's friend.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## whisky

pazzo said:


> Le Pliage large long handle
> 
> Just bought from my classmate's friend.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
This is a fake Le Pliage.
Reason: Fake tag fonts.
Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

pazzo said:
			
		

> Le Pliage large long handle
> 
> Just bought from my classmate's friend.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



It's Fake unfortunately..sorry.
Leather and hardware both substandard and lots of things wrong with the tag.


----------



## itsuko

rx4dsoul said:


> Please remove blur and flash in the photo of the zipper pull. Thanks.



The seller has offered some more photos, but I'm afraid that they are even worse than the previous ones... 






Sorry....:shame:


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsuko said:
			
		

> The seller has offered some more photos, but I'm afraid that they are even worse than the previous ones...
> 
> Sorry....:shame:



I'm afraid the photos arent much good  i dont see any red flags so far and its highly unlikely for an old issue to be counterfeited but for your safety and money's worth....
I just really need a good photo of the zipper pull to confirm.. Well wait for the seller to send it to you..im sure he/she will be happy to comply if you say that its just to "confirm" or "reinforce" authenticity.
Some sellers are a bit shy on posting such details especially when the items are old issues and do not have the typical "features" of pliages nowadays that so many fakes easily copy.
 Good luck!


----------



## itsuko

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid the photos arent much good  i dont see any red flags so far and its highly unlikely for an old issue to be counterfeited but for your safety and money's worth....
> I just really need a good photo of the zipper pull to confirm.. Well wait for the seller to send it to you..im sure he/she will be happy to comply if you say that its just to "confirm" or "reinforce" authenticity.
> Some sellers are a bit shy on posting such details especially when the items are old issues and do not have the typical "features" of pliages nowadays that so many fakes easily copy.
> Good luck!



That is very kind of you! The seller declared that the bag belongs to herself and she has used it only twice.&#12288;She gets a bit impatient now as I requested more photos. She re-emphasized that the bag is made in France, and she never buys "BLENDERS"[sic].  I thus hesistate to ask her for sending me more....But I shall try again...:shame:

Again, thank you so very much for your help!


----------



## KateAnette

I bought this Longchamp from an online auction site. Can anyone help me to verify if it's authentic?
The seller listed it as authentic, and i won the bid. 
As i had payed for it, and it was already in the mail, i emailed the seller, just to confirm that the bag isn't counterfeit. Her answer was "i'm pretty sure it is authentic, but as i got it as a gift (yeah, isn't that always the case...), i can't be 100% sure. It would be embarrassing to ask the giver too." Still she wasn't embarrassed at all to sell it as a Longchamp, not being 100% sure..?
So i need to know, in case it's a counterfeit and i'll have to send it back. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## rx4dsoul

KateAnette said:
			
		

> I bought this Longchamp from an online auction site. Can anyone help me to verify if it's authentic?
> The seller listed it as authentic, and i won the bid.
> As i had payed for it, and it was already in the mail, i emailed the seller, just to confirm that the bag isn't counterfeit. Her answer was "i'm pretty sure it is authentic, but as i got it as a gift (yeah, isn't that always the case...), i can't be 100% sure. It would be embarrassing to ask the giver too." Still she wasn't embarrassed at all to sell it as a Longchamp, not being 100% sure..?
> So i need to know, in case it's a counterfeit and i'll have to send it back. Thanks a lot for the help



It's a purse from tbe Roseau line. It's Real!


----------



## KateAnette

Oh, thank you sooooo much rx4dsoul, that was a relief


----------



## annam

*I want a small Le Pliage! Please authenticate. Thank you!!!

Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Classic Tote Travel Handbag Purse Pink Small Size
*Name of the seller*: *brianne523*
*Item no*.: 130791931376
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e73ce7df0

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp 'Le Pliage - Mini' Tote - $98
*Name of the seller*: *rapid-trader*
*Item no*.: 190745842524
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le...524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6956935c


----------



## rx4dsoul

annam said:
			
		

> I want a small Le Pliage! Please authenticate. Thank you!!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Classic Tote Travel Handbag Purse Pink Small Size
> Name of the seller: brianne523
> Item no.: 130791931376
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Classic-Tote-Travel-Handbag-Purse-Pink-Small-Size




Well  , this has to be the most concise request so far (thank you for that) ....and yes, this item is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

annam said:
			
		

> I want a small Le Pliage! Please authenticate. Thank you!!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp 'Le Pliage - Mini' Tote - $98
> Name of the seller: rapid-trader
> Item no.: 190745842524
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Mini-Tote-98-/190745842524?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6956935c



Authentic as well .


----------



## exist

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good



Thank you for your patience (:
So it's real?
When I compare it with other people's le pliages though, some of the handles are a lot less shiny, more matte looking?


----------



## rx4dsoul

exist said:
			
		

> Thank you for your patience (:
> So it's real?
> When I compare it with other people's le pliages though, some of the handles are a lot less shiny, more matte looking?


Looks good means im inclined more on giving it approval but as of now ...
Im afraid i cannot comment with more certainty ..as really the photos could still stand some improvement. 

If you would like a more definite answer please just repost the request with the proper format and repost pictures as required (the guide is in first post of this thread). Thank you and i hope you understand if I just refrain from commenting until we have the required elements. Good luck


----------



## atasha_rose

rx4dsoul said:


> Bad leather and Fake tag.



hi, how can you tell that the tag is fake? thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

atasha_rose said:
			
		

> hi, how can you tell that the tag is fake? thanks!



We dont give away that information. Sorry.


----------



## koala.

Please help with this one TIA !!

Name/item description/specific item: Auth Longchamp Le Pliage Pink Large Tote
Name of the seller: lulublue717
Item no.: 150933857068 

Link to the item :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Longch...545&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=150933857068&


----------



## rx4dsoul

koala. said:


> Please help with this one TIA !!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Auth Longchamp Le Pliage Pink Large Tote
> Name of the seller: lulublue717
> Item no.: 150933857068
> 
> Link to the item :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Longch...545&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=150933857068&



It's Real


----------



## finecabernet

Name/item description/specific item: 45% off  Brand new longchamp  Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Graphite sales Name of the seller:  mrlongtale
Item no.: 150935390650 

Link to the item :http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Bran...348&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=150935390650&

Not sure if this link will work.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D150933857068%26


----------



## KateAnette

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a purse from tbe Roseau line. It's Real!



Hi, i have one more question about my bag . 
I've found pictures online of the same bag. Also in this thread, the first post. The other bags all have just one strap, attached from one side of the bag to the other. 
My bag has two straps, and they seem to be narrower than on the other bags. Is that okay too for this bag? Thanks a lot again for the help


----------



## itsuko

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid the photos arent much good  i dont see any red flags so far and its highly unlikely for an old issue to be counterfeited but for your safety and money's worth....
> I just really need a good photo of the zipper pull to confirm.. Well wait for the seller to send it to you..im sure he/she will be happy to comply if you say that its just to "confirm" or "reinforce" authenticity.
> Some sellers are a bit shy on posting such details especially when the items are old issues and do not have the typical "features" of pliages nowadays that so many fakes easily copy.
> Good luck!



The seller doesn't respond to my messages anymore...  Sorry... Based on the photos we have now, could you identify the model of the bag? The material looks more like denim or wool to me instead of canvas.

 Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

KateAnette said:
			
		

> Hi, i have one more question about my bag .
> I've found pictures online of the same bag. Also in this thread, the first post. The other bags all have just one strap, attached from one side of the bag to the other.
> My bag has two straps, and they seem to be narrower than on the other bags. Is that okay too for this bag? Thanks a lot again for the help



The Roseau line has been around for some time and quite a number of styles have been issued before.


----------



## annam

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Well  , this has to be the most concise request so far (thank you for that) ....and yes, this item is Authentic.



I hope you are not teasing me.  I was trained in  the other Authenticate this... Forums. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

annam said:
			
		

> I hope you are not teasing me.  I was trained in some I the other Authenticate this... Forums.
> Thank you!!!



No not at all! Just glad to be of help.


----------



## Kumon

Pls help authenticate this. Bought it from a friend. Big thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Pls help authenticate this. Bought it from a friend. Big thanks



This is Fake, unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

finecabernet said:


> Name/item description/specific item: 45% off  Brand new longchamp  Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Graphite sales Name of the seller:  mrlongtale
> Item no.: 150935390650
> 
> Link to the item :http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Bran...348&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=150935390650&
> 
> Not sure if this link will work.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D150933857068%26



Need a good photo of the tag inside. Thanks!


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, unfortunately.


 
Thanks much. 

May i know what made it fake. Just curious


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:
			
		

> Thanks much.
> 
> May i know what made it fake. Just curious



Please read first post regarding fake pliages..beyond that Im not at liberty to  elaborate more . Sorry.


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first post regarding fake pliages..beyond that Im not at liberty to elaborate more . Sorry.


 
Sad . . will try to return it so I can get my  money back.
Thanks again


----------



## Arissa26

Hi ladies! Could you please authenticate the item below. TIA!

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag in Fuchsia
Name of the seller: Private seller
Item no.: Not available
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/87987924@N03/8137658781/in/photostream/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Arissa26 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Could you please authenticate the item below. TIA!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag in Fuchsia
> Name of the seller: Private seller
> Item no.: Not available
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/87987924@N03/8137658781/in/photostream/



Authentic Large Cyclamen.


----------



## Arissa26

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Large Cyclamen.



Oops..yes Cyclamen!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## andelrea12

hi! please authenticate. the bag has no inside tag.

ITEM: Les Pliage Deep Red 
SELLER: online seller on ebay.ph
ITEM No.: 130745174219
LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138086021/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138079591/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138110190/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138076735/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138116536/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138114122/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138113330/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138112436/in/photostream

thanks!


----------



## maydaymayday

Hi all,

Please help me authenticate my longchamp:
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Muave

http://postimage.org/image/qkdb41vkp/
http://postimage.org/image/qw6firc5z/
http://postimage.org/image/czr7tmjsh/
http://postimage.org/image/cq6aygj9t/
http://postimage.org/image/a1jrx1kd7/
http://postimage.org/image/l0qa0ndv7/
http://postimage.org/image/b4diyzv2x/
http://postimage.org/image/yjcsnsv4h/

Thank you!


----------



## retired611

Does anyone know about this Web site:
http://www.viloxi.com/
They absolutely guarantee authenticity and say they offer slightly flawed items. I did not think it was possible to purchase Louis Vuitton items at a site like this. Their prices are pretty steep for fake bags...


----------



## ann0709

hi pls hel me to authenticate the bags http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/50/HOW-TO-SPOT-FAKE-LONG-CHAMP-BAG


----------



## Kumon

Please help authenticate below item. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Please help authenticate below item. TIA



Authentic. 
please follow proper format next time . Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:


> hi pls hel me to authenticate the bags http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/50/HOW-TO-SPOT-FAKE-LONG-CHAMP-BAG



That is an online guide to spotting Fake Longchamps that your link opens to..??

If you have an item needing to be authenticated , please follow proper format as stated in the title - its in post #1 of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

andelrea12 said:


> hi! please authenticate. the bag has no inside tag.
> 
> ITEM: Les Pliage Deep Red
> SELLER: online seller on ebay.ph
> ITEM No.: 130745174219
> LINK TO AUCTION/PHOTOS:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138086021/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138079591/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138110190/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138076735/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138116536/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138114122/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138113330/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92953939@N00/8138112436/in/photostream
> 
> thanks!


Please post a photo of the tag.

please also be guided on how to take good pictures for authentication as well as completing the photos needed for us...its all stated on post #1 of this threas - as stated i n the  title. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

maydaymayday said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate my longchamp:
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Muave
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/qkdb41vkp/
> http://postimage.org/image/qw6firc5z/
> http://postimage.org/image/czr7tmjsh/
> http://postimage.org/image/cq6aygj9t/
> http://postimage.org/image/a1jrx1kd7/
> http://postimage.org/image/l0qa0ndv7/
> http://postimage.org/image/b4diyzv2x/
> http://postimage.org/image/yjcsnsv4h/
> 
> Thank you!


Leather doesnt look good on this one.
Please post a photo of the tag. Thanks .


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> please follow proper format next time . Thanks!


 yehey my first ever LC bag . .


----------



## sleekeasy

so i bought it. i shouldn't have 
anyways, i think these are the pics you're looking for 
and i have another question, do the limited edition not have an extra snap?


----------



## ilovemyhusband1

hi just want to confirm, it is necessary that if the CABAS is brown. the texture inside the bag should be brown? thank you in advance.

i have brown cabas, the texture inside is black. but i had checked it to you and it's authentic.


----------



## maydaymayday

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather doesnt look good on this one.
> Please post a photo of the tag. Thanks .



Hi, Yes, I noticed the leather on the handles don't look so good. Is my first image link not n image of the tag? If not, may I please clarify what the tag is referring to? Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilovemyhusband1 said:


> hi just want to confirm, it is necessary that if the CABAS is brown. the texture inside the bag should be brown? thank you in advance.
> 
> i have brown cabas, the texture inside is black. but i had checked it to you and it's authentic.



Chocolate brown has a black inner .


----------



## rx4dsoul

maydaymayday said:


> Hi, Yes, I noticed the leather on the handles don't look so good. Is my first image link not n image of the tag? If not, may I please clarify what the tag is referring to? Thank you!



I couldnt open it at first, now I can and unfortunately, it only confirms my suspicion that the item is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sleekeasy said:


> so i bought it. i shouldn't have
> anyways, i think these are the pics you're looking for
> and i have another question, do the limited edition not have an extra snap?



Yup that first photo was what i wanted to see - the zipper material / grain up close ...not really the metal part of the zip - and yes, it's good. you have an authentic item on hand. 

Plain nylon pliages mostly have an extra snap - they are meant to be folded...most of those with prints and special detials don't have the extra snaps - not meant to be folded but just laid flat.


----------



## maydaymayday

rx4dsoul said:


> I couldnt open it at first, now I can and unfortunately, it only confirms my suspicion that the item is Fake.




That's bad, but thank-you for authenticating it for me anyways


----------



## andelrea12

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the tag.
> 
> please also be guided on how to take good pictures for authentication as well as completing the photos needed for us...its all stated on post #1 of this threas - as stated i n the  title. Thank you



are you referring to the inside tag of the bag? there is none.


----------



## ann0709

HELP ME TO AUTHENTICATE THIS ALBUM. if all of the pliages are authentic. i want to 2 buy at least 3
Name of the seller: friend of friends
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66


----------



## rx4dsoul

andelrea12 said:
			
		

> are you referring to the inside tag of the bag? there is none.



Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> HELP ME TO AUTHENTICATE THIS ALBUM. if all of the pliages are authentic. i want to 2 buy at least 3
> Name of the seller: friend of friends
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66



Too many items in this album ...
Please  read first post of this thread and repost your request with the proper format labels and all. Thanks.


----------



## ann0709

i want to buy at least 3. 
lepliage llh navy
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=1
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=10
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=11

mlh turq
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=20
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=23
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=18

mlh white
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=28
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=30
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=32


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:


> i want to buy at least 3.
> lepliage llh navy
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=1
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=10
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=11
> 
> mlh turq
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=20
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=23
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=18
> 
> mlh white
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=28
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=30
> http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=32



All are Real.


----------



## finecabernet

rx4dsoul said:


> Need a good photo of the tag inside. Thanks!



I'll see if I can get one from the seller.


----------



## yinny17

Hi there,

Please authenticate this Longchamp thanks!!

*Name/item description/specific item:* Victoire Horse Shopping Tote Size Large Black long handles
*Name of the seller*:Ebay seller *speidel4545* 


I bought the bag at auction and it is in the process of being sent to me. The seller guaranteed that it is authentic.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221144647090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

yinny17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate this Longchamp thanks!!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Victoire Horse Shopping Tote Size Large Black long handles
> *Name of the seller*:Ebay seller *speidel4545*
> 
> 
> I bought the bag at auction and it is in the process of being sent to me. The seller guaranteed that it is authentic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221144647090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Materials are substandard and some details are wrong with the tag...
This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## yinny17

Thanks! How about this one?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-LON..._0&hash=item3f1e5da858&_uhb=1#ht_10779wt_1096


----------



## rx4dsoul

yinny17 said:


> Thanks! How about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-LON..._0&hash=item3f1e5da858&_uhb=1#ht_10779wt_1096



The horse and rider applique on front looks off.
Please ask for the tag. Thanks !


----------



## lanie0521

Kindly authenticate ,
Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
Seller: Royal Cornerstone Enterprises via Metrodeal
Link:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151307455136613.540821.785041612&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1307455136613.540821.785041612&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1307455136613.540821.785041612&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1307455136613.540821.785041612&type=3&theater

Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lanie0521 said:
			
		

> Kindly authenticate ,
> Item: Longchamp Autour de Ha Long (Long-handled in Chocolate/Brown)
> Seller: Royal Cornerstone Enterprises via Metrodeal
> Link:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Links are not working.


----------



## lanie0521

rx4dsoul said:


> Links are not working.



My apologies.
Please try this.




































Thank you again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lanie0521 said:
			
		

> My apologies.
> Please try this.
> 
> Thank you again.



Its Fake.
Please read first post on what you need to have an item authenticated next time.(details needed..etc) Thank you.


----------



## lanie0521

rx4dsoul said:


> Its Fake.
> Please read first post on what you need to have an item authenticated next time.(details needed..etc) Thank you.



Thank you so much. =)


----------



## ann0709

i like these colors too. pls help me to authenticate these. esp. the cabas.

cabas cyclamen
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/90
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/91
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/92


mlh orange
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/71
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/68
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/photo/66/69

mlh beige

http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=56
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=58
http://vegasgoodies.multiply.com/photos/album/66/ON-HAND-le-pliage#photo=55


many thanks.


----------



## andelrea12

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Fake.


This is sad to know. Seller said her stocks come from the US.


----------



## sakura13

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
Name of the seller: longchamp boutique in multiply

https://picasaweb.google.com/104551457045159236433/Longchamp


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:
			
		

> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
> Name of the seller: longchamp boutique in multiply
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104551457045159236433/Longchamp



Please check to make sure your links work. Thanks


----------



## wisan

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Citrine
Seller: n/a
Item No: n/a
Links:


----------



## wisan

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Ocean Blue
Seller: n/a
Item No: n/a
Links:


----------



## wisan

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Bilberry
Seller: n/a
Item No: n/a
Links:


----------



## wisan

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Choco Brown
Seller: n/a
Item No: n/a
Link:


----------



## rx4dsoul

wisan said:
			
		

> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Citrine
> Seller: n/a
> Item No: n/a
> Links:



That tag does NOT belong to a Citrine Pliage.


----------



## rx4dsoul

wisan said:
			
		

> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle in Ocean Blue
> Seller: n/a
> Item No: n/a
> Links:



Again, that tag is NOT the tag of an ocean blue item.

Are all these your own items or are they a seller's still waiting to be purchased...because they are examples of what I call "transplanted tags" - tags which are authentic but color codes and numerical codes as well as certain details on them  DO NOt match the item. It makes me think that a fake item is trying to be passed off as real by posting transerred tags.

I hope for your sake you havent purchased these yet.
However because of these circumstances, Im afraid I will have to defer authenticating the other items you presented. Im apologize and i do wish you better luck with your other purchases.


----------



## wisan

rx4dsoul said:


> Again, that tag is NOT the tag of an ocean blue item.
> 
> Are all these your own items or are they a seller's still waiting to be purchased...because they are examples of what I call "transplanted tags" - tags which are authentic but color codes and numerical codes as well as certain details on them  DO NOt match the item. It makes me think that a fake item is trying to be passed off as real by posting transerred tags.
> 
> I hope for your sake you havent purchased these yet.
> However because of these circumstances, Im afraid I will have to defer authenticating the other items you presented. Im apologize and i do wish you better luck with your other purchases.



these were gifts from UK several years ago. i don't know where they were purchased. it's just sad that they're fake. are the bilberry and choco brown fakes too?


----------



## verylate

item: medium shopping long handle graphite
seller: third party offline
photos: 


























Can someone help me authenticate?


----------



## ann0709

pls help me to authenticate this

seller: bag from mrk_129

http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=1
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=2
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=4
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=6
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=8


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:
			
		

> item: medium shopping long handle graphite
> seller: third party offline
> photos:
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate?



Please post the actual item's tag. 
The tag posted here says large, not medium.
Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> pls help me to authenticate this
> 
> seller: bag from mrk_129
> 
> http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=1
> http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=2
> http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=4
> http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=6
> http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/1/my-lc-bag#photo=8



Please label your request:
Size and color or style?
Please ask for better photos and make sure to ask for the item's photos only. Those sticker codes and tag dont match. 

And perhaps read first post of this thread so that proper format and the necessary photos can be followed? Thanks!


----------



## sakura13

rx4dsoul said:


> Please check to make sure your links work. Thanks



hello! i'm really really sorry for the trouble. please try this link.. thanks a lot!
https://picasaweb.google.com/104551457045159236433


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post the actual item's tag.
> The tag posted here says large, not medium.
> Thanks.



Hi dear, that's the actual tag. I'm just not sure w name being medium or large shopping but I'm sure the code should be 1899089 cause I checked against the longchamp website  Do correct me if I am wrong, this is the larger one of the two long handles le pliage available, so the name should be large shopping?


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:
			
		

> Hi dear, that's the actual tag. I'm just not sure w name being medium or large shopping but I'm sure the code should be 1899089 cause I checked against the longchamp website  Do correct me if I am wrong, this is the larger one of the two long handles le pliage available, so the name should be large shopping?



Yes the tag says large shopper. And yes, it looks good to me...might be more certain if you post  a photo of the zipper material (the fabric portion, not the hardware).

I always let the member clarify the size to make sure they are getting what they want and that we arent getting duped by some too (among other things)...  Hence the importance of labelling items. 

Please take note though that the codes on the website are available to everyone and are easily faked. Its not the only thing we look for on the tags but all the same wed still like to avoid discussing details to keep counterfeiters from getting better. Thanks


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes the tag says large shopper. And yes, it looks good to me...might be more certain if you post  a photo of the zipper material (the fabric portion, not the hardware).
> 
> I always let the member clarify the size to make sure they are getting what they want and that we arent getting duped by some too (among other things)...  Hence the importance of labelling items.
> 
> Please take note though that the codes on the website are available to everyone and are easily faked. Its not the only thing we look for on the tags but all the same wed still like to avoid discussing details to keep counterfeiters from getting better. Thanks



Yeap I understand your constraints of not revealing too much info cause I don't want them to thrive either 

Here's the requested picture!


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:
			
		

> Here's the requested picture!



Like so :


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Like so :



replicated!





Thanks so being so patient with me 

Edit: any other ways to ease out the creases from the folds other than frequent usage? it's mad ugly


----------



## exist

Reposting with some dslr pics

Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Bilberry


----------



## ann0709

LLH white petals.
yes, the plastic code is different, it should be match to llh blue petal.


http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc-bag#photo=1
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc-bag#photo=2
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc-bag#photo=3
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc-bag#photo=4
http://witchywish.multiply.com/photos/album/2/lc-bag#photo=5


----------



## rx4dsoul

I apologize for the delay in authentication..i have been on mobile since yesterday with only my phone on hand hence i couldnt scrutinize the photos properly. Ill be home later today and will get to work on your requests asap.


----------



## diva1029

Name/item description: LM Metal Coated Canvas Large Shoulder Tote
Name of seller: Private seller 
Item No: N/A
Link to the item: N/A


----------



## rx4dsoul

diva1029 said:


> Name/item description: LM Metal Coated Canvas Large Shoulder Tote
> Name of seller: Private seller
> Item No: N/A
> Link to the item: N/A
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936732



It's Real


----------



## rx4dsoul

verylate said:


> item: medium shopping long handle graphite
> seller: third party offline
> photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate?



Authentic.


----------



## verylate

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you rx4dsoul!!


----------



## diva1029

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real



Thank you so much. This is my first Longchamp. I will be so excited to use it today. Yay!


----------



## diva1029

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's Real


Can you possibly tell me what is the year on this bag? Thanks again rx4dsoul!


----------



## cherriefruit

Please authenticate.

Name/item: 10 PESO BID LONGCHAMP Bag LM LIMITED ED BLACK LARGE LONGHANDLE
Name of the seller: authentic_express
Item no.: 261124444214
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/10-PESO-BID-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccc3ad036


----------



## rx4dsoul

diva1029 said:
			
		

> Can you possibly tell me what is the year on this bag? Thanks again rx4dsoul!



LM Metal Rose Gold was produced for spring last year and again for this year...

Im on mobile right now ill let you know if it was this year or last for your item when i have time to review your tag...


----------



## rx4dsoul

cherriefruit said:
			
		

> Please authenticate.
> 
> Name/item: 10 PESO BID LONGCHAMP Bag LM LIMITED ED BLACK LARGE LONGHANDLE
> Name of the seller: authentic_express
> Item no.: 261124444214
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/10-PESO-BID-LONGCHAMP-Bag-LM-LIMITED-ED-BLACK-LARGE-LONGHANDLE-/261124444214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccc3ad036



Need to see a photo of the tag.


----------



## diva1029

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> LM Metal Rose Gold was produced for spring last year and again for this year...
> 
> Im on mobile right now ill let you know if it was this year or last for your item when i have time to review your tag...



OK. Thanks rx4dsoul! I appreciate your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> LM Metal Rose Gold was produced for spring last year and again for this year...
> 
> Im on mobile right now ill let you know if it was this year or last for your item when i have time to review your tag...





diva1029 said:


> Can you possibly tell me what is the year on this bag? Thanks again rx4dsoul!




can't quite make out the codes on the tag...if you still want to know what particular year, you can repost the photo (a clearer one please) thanks!


----------



## dorkymommy

hello dear experts pls help me authenticate my bag i just purchased from a friend said she got it from france
thank you in advance 
longchamp LM medium longhandle
made in china


----------



## sakura13

need help to authenticate please..
Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
Name of the seller: longchamp boutique in multiply

https://picasaweb.google.com/104551457045159236433


----------



## elliepp

imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/633r1/791691l_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/634r1/4653d59_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/635r1/9983fc8_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/635r1/0643cc6_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/636r1/7052569_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/638r1/0614h9b_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/638r1/5209cmn_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/638r1/4559e87_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/639r1/21244eh_20.jpeg
imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/121102/641r1/9434mdf_20.jpeg

Hi dear, could you please help me with the authentication of this Chanel class double flap bag? Thank you in advance


----------



## elliepp

oops, Sorry I really dont know how  to post photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorkymommy said:


> hello dear experts pls help me authenticate my bag i just purchased from a friend said she got it from france
> thank you in advance
> longchamp LM medium longhandle
> made in china



It's Real (Burgundy LM metal) 
Just a clarification on the size though, this is the larger "shopping" size. There are two sizes for the long handled/shopping bags...a smaller one and a larger one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> need help to authenticate please..
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
> Name of the seller: longchamp boutique in multiply
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104551457045159236433



Leather looks good but the tag is too small to see.


----------



## MissBecka

So I picked this up from a thrift store, and I was talking to the employee who priced it (she was putting up items that just came it)...it was priced cheap because she missed the brand name...  NEways...I thought I had a great deal until I looked online for "how to authenticate" the bag...  My concerns are the logo above the front button is a little off to one side, the zipper says "5CN" w/a "I" on the side (not a YKK zipper) and there is no tag inside or a lining.  I'm thinking it's fake...but could it possibly be an older version?  All other indicators are there...  I don't know about the feel of an authentic longchamp le pliage vs this one, as I've never held a verified authentic one.  Based on pics...what's your opinion...an obvious fake, or "well done" fake?    (note:  the underside of the button says "original prym 64B" which is hard to see in the pics)

Any input is much appreciated!  

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3787.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3786.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3785.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3784.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3783.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3781.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3779.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3771.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3770.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3764.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3762.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3749.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3748.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3747.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3744.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3743.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3741.jpg 
(This pic was taken with the flash...that's why the color looks different)

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3740.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3739.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3735.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q721/MrsKebre1/Longchamp Pliage/DSCN3734.jpg



Thanks in advance!


----------



## babybea

Ladies, can't help to get this cutie.. Do you guys think the spot will be easy to cleaned? And I don't really care about the pen mark inside but there's no zipper for the inside pocket, is it the right thing? 

I talk too much..lol Could you, guru, please authenticate this.. Many thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190745842524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dorkymommy

Hi rx4dsoul can you pls help me authenticate this lovely autor de halong i just got in d mail today recently purchased from an ebay seller pinkstar_chi07 thanks a lot! i hope i get a good result as i am super excited to use it lol


----------



## krishna parado

Hi,

I need assistance in authenticating this Longchamp autour medium short handle in choco. I read some guides and it looks real to me however I read somewhere that the authentic version of longchamp doesnt have a plastic or paper like cover on the handle. Sorrry the pic with a tag is blur. got it from the seller.Thanks.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4520

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4521

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4522

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4523


----------



## krishna parado

dorkymommy said:


> Hi rx4dsoul can you pls help me authenticate this lovely autor de halong i just got in d mail today recently purchased from an ebay seller pinkstar_chi07 thanks a lot! i hope i get a good result as i am super excited to use it lol


I like this too.


----------



## dorkymommy

krishna parado said:
			
		

> I like this too.



me too! first thing i did when i got the bag was to take a pic and posted it here to have it check. as per the seller's feedback almost all her buyers are happy with their purchase this would be my 1st limited edition lc bag if ever lol


----------



## yinny17

shirni said:


> I just purchase this bag from a reputable deals website claim it's real. Please help me to confirm if it's real or fake.



OMG I bought one from ebay which is exactly the same...I wonder what the authentic one looks like?


----------



## yinny17

Too many fake bags on ebay which claim to be authentic...and the imitations are getting better and better i.e. the normal things to look out for like the buttons, the plastic snaps, the zippers etc are so similar that it is hard to tell which is real and which is fake for the untrained eye. Better to get the bags from the shop than to risk it on ebay.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MissBecka said:


> So I picked this up from a thrift store, and I was talking to the employee who priced it (she was putting up items that just came it)...it was priced cheap because she missed the brand name...  NEways...I thought I had a great deal until I looked online for "how to authenticate" the bag...  My concerns are the logo above the front button is a little off to one side, the zipper says "5CN" w/a "I" on the side (not a YKK zipper) and there is no tag inside or a lining.  I'm thinking it's fake...but could it possibly be an older version?  All other indicators are there...  I don't know about the feel of an authentic longchamp le pliage vs this one, as I've never held a verified authentic one.  Based on pics...what's your opinion...an obvious fake, or "well done" fake?    (note:  the underside of the button says "original prym 64B" which is hard to see in the pics)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is an authentic travel XL size Le Pliage. Older, yes, but real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorkymommy said:


> Hi rx4dsoul can you pls help me authenticate this lovely autor de halong i just got in d mail today recently purchased from an ebay seller pinkstar_chi07 thanks a lot! i hope i get a good result as i am super excited to use it lol



Sorry, that Autor with its substandard materials is certainly fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

krishna parado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need assistance in authenticating this Longchamp autour medium short handle in choco. I read some guides and it looks real to me however I read somewhere that the authentic version of longchamp doesnt have a plastic or paper like cover on the handle. Sorrry the pic with a tag is blur. got it from the seller.Thanks.
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4520
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4521
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4522
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=c7c5...cid=C7C5E52D84B8BF67&id=C7C5E52D84B8BF67!4523



I cannot see the images either...please make sure your links work and that you have good quality photos .


----------



## dorkymommy

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Sorry, that Autor with its substandard materials is certainly fake.



ouch  thank u for the info now i have to figure out how can i return this bag to the seller what if she ask for proof would this be enough and acceptable? (i bought this bag from ebay yesterday)


----------



## SuziAck

Can someone authenticate this,please?  
seller: squeezybug
Thanks!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...opping-Tote-Long-Handle-Handbag-/390492640870


----------



## MissBecka

rx4dsoul said:


> This is an authentic travel XL size Le Pliage. Older, yes, but real.



Thanks so much! 

I was worried mostly because the zipper wasn't a YKK...I guess they did use others if it's old enough!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:


> Can someone authenticate this,please?
> seller: squeezybug
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...opping-Tote-Long-Handle-Handbag-/390492640870



It's Real.


----------



## SuziAck

That's great, thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you so much.


----------



## babybea

babybea said:


> Ladies, can't help to get this cutie.. Do you guys think the spot will be easy to cleaned? And I don't really care about the pen mark inside but there's no zipper for the inside pocket, is it the right thing?
> 
> I talk too much..lol Could you, guru, please authenticate this.. Many thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190745842524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



How about this one?


----------



## krishna parado

rx4dsoul said:


> I cannot see the images either...please make sure your links work and that you have good quality photos .


Hi,  please try this one. Hope you can view now the photos. Thanks. 


http://s1359.beta.photobucket.com/user/krishnaparado/library/


----------



## rx4dsoul

krishna parado said:


> Hi,  please try this one. Hope you can view now the photos. Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://s1359.beta.photobucket.com/user/krishnaparado/library/



Photos are too blurry. Sorry. 

I usually just skip over requests that dont have the proper photos or format.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Longchamp? Thank you so much.



Hi! Sorry but I'm not very familiar with this style...maybe CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe can help you. Please wait around for them if you can.


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Sorry but I'm not very familiar with this style...maybe CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe can help you. Please wait around for them if you can.


No problem, thank you.  I have never seen a Longchamp like that either. It's quite small, 6" x 4".


----------



## krishna parado

rx4dsoul said:


> Photos are too blurry. Sorry.
> 
> I usually just skip over requests that dont have the proper photos or format.


ok. I'll try to ask another pics from the seller. By the way, If pliage has plastic cover on the handle does it mean its fake?Thanks a lot.


----------



## lanie0521

Good day!
Kindly authenticate.Thank you.
Item: Large Short Handle Le Pliage (Bilberry)
Seller: Brandsfever
I hope the image will be appropriate. I have requested for additional pictures from the seller. They haven't provided it yet.
I hope you can help me.
Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lanie0521 said:


> Good day!
> Kindly authenticate.Thank you.
> Item: Large Short Handle Le Pliage (Bilberry)
> Seller: Brandsfever
> I hope the image will be appropriate. I have requested for additional pictures from the seller. They haven't provided it yet.
> I hope you can help me.
> Thank you so much.



Please improve the photos and add those that we need (like the tag) as stated in first post. Thanks


----------



## lanie0521

rx4dsoul said:


> Please improve the photos and add those that we need (like the tag) as stated in first post. Thanks



Okay. I guess I really need to wait for the seller's reply regarding my requested photos.
I'll post it as soon as I received it.
Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

babybea said:


> How about this one?



It's Real. 

Please try to follow the proper format next time...it makes for easier review by other members as to which sellers are dealing authentics and fakes. Thanks!


----------



## itsmerachelb

please authenticate this hazelnut planetes medium short handle. thanks.

http://s1274.beta.photobucket.com/user/itsmerachelb/library/


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsmerachelb said:


> please authenticate this hazelnut planetes medium short handle. thanks.
> 
> http://s1274.beta.photobucket.com/user/itsmerachelb/library/



It's Real.


----------



## Serendipitist

Sorry I am new to this site, but I've been looking for a Longchamp Bilberry for a long time and I was wondering if this is an authentic bag 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337db49826

Also as there a place in this forum to check out if online outlets are authentic or a scam?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Serendipitist said:


> Sorry I am new to this site, but I've been looking for a Longchamp Bilberry for a long time and I was wondering if this is an authentic bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337db49826



It's Fake. 
Welcome to TPF though.


----------



## Serendipitist

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake.
> Welcome to TPF though.



Thank you 

But I'm happy to be here


----------



## rx4dsoul

Serendipitist said:


> Sorry I am new to this site
> 
> Also as there a place in this forum to check out if online outlets are authentic or a scam?



This is the Authentication thread, while a complete list has not been compiled, there sure are getting to be more and more fakes nowadays.

Please use the search option on the upper right hand corner (" Search this thread V" )  to check out a seller.
Please also make sure to use our format when requesting for authentication.
(its on the first page of this thread, as stated in the title above)
If members only used the format more, it will make for easy searching to see which sellers are dealing with counterfeits. Thank you!


----------



## kobe939

Good morning ladies!!

I am new to Longchamp and just purchased a le pliage on eBay and want to confirm it it's authentic. The listing has ended.

Name: New Longchamp tote Le Pliage in lavender
Seller: Chloe*s_chic_closet
Item number: 190750885627
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance for your help, much appreciated!!


----------



## yinny17

Hi there,

Would you please authenticate this Longchamp for me please:

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Large Long Handle Navy

Name of the seller: 11-506

Item no.: 281022906258

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-ne...ags&hash=item416e453f92&_uhb=1#ht_5174wt_1277



And this one:
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Large Long Handle Dark Red

Name of the seller: littlejackle 

Item no.: 190754590064

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/36-off-s...ags&hash=item416e453f92&_uhb=1#ht_5174wt_1277


Thank you!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobe939 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> I am new to Longchamp and just purchased a le pliage on eBay and want to confirm it it's authentic. The listing has ended.
> 
> Name: New Longchamp tote Le Pliage in lavender
> Seller: Chloe*s_chic_closet
> Item number: 190750885627
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help, much appreciated!!


It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yinny17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Longchamp for me please:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Large Long Handle Navy
> 
> Name of the seller: 11-506
> 
> Item no.: 281022906258
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-ne...ags&hash=item416e453f92&_uhb=1#ht_5174wt_1277
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Large Long Handle Dark Red
> 
> Name of the seller: littlejackle
> 
> Item no.: 190754590064
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/36-off-s...ags&hash=item416e453f92&_uhb=1#ht_5174wt_1277
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Both have substandard leather. Please post the tags.


----------



## yinny17

Thank you very much - How about this one:

Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage shopping Long Beige bag 1899 large

Name of the seller: newyorkiwear

Item no.: 321023901698

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-NEW...ags&hash=item4abe840002&_uhb=1#ht_4730wt_1043


----------



## kobe939

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Thank you very much, rx4dsoul!! Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## ann0709

hi! pls help me to authenticate this bag

LC le pliage LLH in gold limitd. edtn eiffel tower
seller: multiply

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## fayrue

I'm new at this and hope I ask the right questions. I have a LV shoulder purse with a zipper closer and a swede lining, a leather tag with LM51512 inside has a double pocket with the leather label embossed Louis Vuillton , made in Paris. Hope you can tell me if this is a real Louis Vuitton bag. The purse measures 12 x 8 1/2.
Thanks


----------



## diva1029

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> can't quite make out the codes on the tag...if you still want to know what particular year, you can repost the photo (a clearer one please) thanks!



Sorry for the delay on this.  Please see attached. I hope this helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

diva1029 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay on this.  Please see attached. I hope this helps.



Its alright. 
2012.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> hi! pls help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> LC le pliage LLH in gold limitd. edtn eiffel tower
> seller: multiply
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



Looks good so far.


----------



## diva1029

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Its alright.
> 2012.



Thanks so much for your help rx4dsoul!


----------



## ann0709

thanks rx4dsoul  there's another one. i'm confuse about this bag. this is LC LM METAL IN OLD GOLD. seller's description LM METAL in old gold and olive handles. but the one i saw in LC website, it's black. so just to make sure pls. help me authenticate this LM metal.

bag: LLH LM METAL OLD GOLD
seller: multiply

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image2-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image1-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=8


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:


> thanks rx4dsoul  there's another one. i'm confuse about this bag. this is LC LM METAL IN OLD GOLD. seller's description LM METAL in old gold and olive handles. but the one i saw in LC website, it's black. so just to make sure pls. help me authenticate this LM metal.
> 
> bag: LLH LM METAL OLD GOLD
> seller: multiply
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image2-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/image1-1.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=8


Need a better photo of the tag. Thanks


----------



## CocoPetite

Can anyone pretty please help authenticate this?  I know you all've said that if it's got wrapped handles, it's fake... but to my inexperienced eyes, I _think_ this looks pretty real.  Any help would be awesome, thanks. &#9829;


----------



## rx4dsoul

CocoPetite said:
			
		

> Can anyone pretty please help authenticate this?  I know you all've said that if it's got wrapped handles, it's fake... but to my inexperienced eyes, I think this looks pretty real.  Any help would be awesome, thanks. &hearts;



Please check out the first page of this thread....and perhaos repost in the proper format once you have the photos we need to help you out. Thank you.


----------



## Eventsjc

I am trying to authenticate a JPK bag, is this the right forum to post?  Thanks!


----------



## clonicks

hi, can somebody tell me if this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121023689871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## clueless89

Fake or not?

Please help me.

Here is the link to the bag:

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Original-Pra...946430?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item337dcd6b3e


Thank you for your help,

Stephan


----------



## rx4dsoul

clonicks said:
			
		

> hi, can somebody tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121023689871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



It's a Fake Victoire.
Please use our format in the first page when requesting next time (for easier referencing). Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

clueless89 said:
			
		

> Fake or not?
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Here is the link to the bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/Original-Prada-Nappa-Gaufre-Leder-Tasche-schwarz-XXL-gerafft-NEU-/221153946430?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item337dcd6b3e
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> Stephan



This is the Longchamp Authentication thread, as stated in the title above. Please use the search option or go to list of designers and scroll down to Prada and take it from there. Unfortunately im on mobile dont know how to post links from here. Welcome though


----------



## mjaumjau

Hi dearies!

Kindly help me authenticate the following Longchamp bags:

1) Name: LM Metal Rose Gold - Medium Short handle
    Seller: Bought from an online seller in Facebook (trusted Longchamp seller according  
              to a local online forum here in the Philippines)
    *The tag says MADE IN FRANCE - 0856681/1523510724

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/gold1s.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/gold2o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/gold3gz.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/gold4wp.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/gold6.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/gold7x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/gold5r.jpg/

2) Name: I'm not really sure of the model. 
    Seller: Bought from a thrift shop
    Note:  Can't really take a picture of the tag since it was sewn with the Longchamp 
              tag inside. Can only see the "Made in France" part

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/twocolor1.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/twocolor2.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/twocolor3.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/twocolor4.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/twocolor5.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/twocolor6.jpg/

Really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## andelrea12

Name/item description: le pliage MLH red garance
Name of the seller: yeshagift
Item no.:121024276511

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...tDomain_211&hash=item1c2d9be81f#ht_500wt_1156

thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mjaumjau said:


> Hi dearies!
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate the following Longchamp bags:
> 
> 1) Name: LM Metal Rose Gold - Medium Short handle
> Seller: Bought from an online seller in Facebook (trusted Longchamp seller according
> to a local online forum here in the Philippines)
> *The tag says MADE IN FRANCE - 0856681/1523510724
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/gold1s.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/gold2o.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/gold3gz.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/gold4wp.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/gold6.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/gold7x.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/gold5r.jpg/



need a better photo of the tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

mjaumjau said:


> 2) Name: I'm not really sure of the model.
> Seller: Bought from a thrift shop
> Note:  Can't really take a picture of the tag since it was sewn with the Longchamp
> tag inside. Can only see the "Made in France" part
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/twocolor1.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/twocolor2.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/twocolor3.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/twocolor4.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/twocolor5.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/twocolor6.jpg/
> 
> Really appreciate your help. Thanks



this is real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

andelrea12 said:


> Name/item description: le pliage MLH red garance
> Name of the seller: yeshagift
> Item no.:121024276511
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...tDomain_211&hash=item1c2d9be81f#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thanks!



It's Fake.


----------



## Manessa

Hi, pls help me to authenticate the following Longchamp Tree of Life bags:

Name/item description: Blue Tree of Life
1st seller's link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...-life-limited-edition-blue-W0QQAdIdZ431418722
2nd seller's link: http://s13.beta.photobucket.com/use...mp 2011?&_suid=135350812004009339937207708564
3rd seller's link: http://www.longchampsg.net/longchamp-blue-tree-of-life-le-pliage-embroidery-duffel-tote-p-608.html
Thanks!!!


----------



## mjaumjau

rx4dsoul said:


> need a better photo of the tag




Oops, sorry rx4dsoul. Here you go:
Again, LM Metal Rose SH Medium


----------



## rx4dsoul

mjaumjau said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry rx4dsoul. Here you go:
> Again, LM Metal Rose SH Medium



The Lm Rose is Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Manessa said:
			
		

> Hi, pls help me to authenticate the following Longchamp Tree of Life bags:
> 
> Name/item description: Blue Tree of Life
> 1st seller's link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff-for-Sale-clothes-accessories-baby-Longchamp-tree-of-life-limited-edition-blue-W0QQAdIdZ431418722
> 2nd seller's link: http://s13.beta.photobucket.com/user/amigoeva/library/Longchamp%202011?#/user/amigoeva/library/Longchamp%202011?&_suid=135350812004009339937207708564
> 3rd seller's link: http://www.longchampsg.net/longchamp-blue-tree-of-life-le-pliage-embroidery-duffel-tote-p-608.html
> Thanks!!!



Please read first page for the proper format and necessary photos. Thanks


----------



## Meomun123

Hi everyone

Could you please help to authenticate this Mulberry bag? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321025530...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321025530103&_rdc=1

Ebay item number: 321025530103

Name/item description: MULBERRY ELGIN DARWIN BAG. AUTHENTIC BAG IN EXCELLENT CONDITION.

Name of the seller: lojo21
Item no.:312129


Thanks so much.

Meomun


----------



## Manessa

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first page for the proper format and necessary photos. Thanks



sorry missed out the part about splitting posts, as for the info, that is all I have. Seller 2 is sending me more photos, will post when they are here. Seller 1 refused to respond to my request for more photos, and one of her photos show plastic wrappers around the handles, so I guess that says something. As for Seller 3, I think Tree of Life is not a button up foldable bag, no? The photos show a button at the back of the bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Manessa said:
			
		

> sorry missed out the part about splitting posts, as for the info, that is all I have. Seller 2 is sending me more photos, will post when they are here. Seller 1 refused to respond to my request for more photos, and one of her photos show plastic wrappers around the handles, so I guess that says something. As for Seller 3, I think Tree of Life is not a button up foldable bag, no? The photos show a button at the back of the bag.



Yes. Questionable materials.


----------



## myspterygoid

dorkymommy said:


> Hi rx4dsoul can you pls help me authenticate this lovely autor de halong i just got in d mail today recently purchased from an ebay seller pinkstar_chi07 thanks a lot! i hope i get a good result as i am super excited to use it lol


hi! just wondering if you were able to return your autor to the ebayer? also bought a bag from the same seller the other day


----------



## Manessa

Hi rx4dsoul,

Bag: Longchamp Navy Blue Tree of Life, Large, Long Handle

2nd seller has responded and sent me some photos. Some background on the bag, she said it was taken out from factory due to the quality control process, and probably have some minor defects.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Manessa said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Bag: Longchamp Navy Blue Tree of Life, Large, Long Handle
> 
> 2nd seller has responded and sent me some photos. Some background on the bag, she said it was taken out from factory due to the quality control process, and probably have some minor defects.



It's fake. 
Also, there are no factory overruns for Longchamp.


----------



## bagmegood

hello..could you please help me authenticate this? 

bag type: pliage cuir, 'new' medium 32x28x17 cm. Camel. Thank You very much!!

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00085.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00087.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00086.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00089.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00088.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## bagmegood

whoops... i left out a couple of photos...

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00084.jpg.html

http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00082.jpg.html


----------



## Manessa

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake.
> Also, there are no factory overruns for Longchamp.



Thanks so much for your help, just as I suspected much. Hope my other seller is peddling genuine stuff, will update when she replies me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagmegood said:
			
		

> hello..could you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> bag type: pliage cuir, 'new' medium 32x28x17 cm. Camel. Thank You very much!!
> 
> http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00085.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00087.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00086.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00089.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1354.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagmegood/media/IMG-20121122-00088.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4



It's Real.


----------



## bagmegood

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



 Thanks, rx4dsoul! Yaay, now i can post pics of my new baby in the cuir thread..


----------



## SuziAck

How about this on bonanza, 
seller angelamm

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lon...er-Handbag-Veau-FoulonnÃ©-Type-Purse/88294713
thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:


> How about this on bonanza,
> seller angelamm
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lon...er-Handbag-Veau-FoulonnÃ©-Type-Purse/88294713
> thanks!



Authentic


----------



## SuziAck

Can someone authenticate this please,
ebay seller rapid-trader
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a1e57cc

Thanks.


----------



## vvv1996

Hi,sorry I didn't provide any pictures for now (cos I didn't have a proper camera) but my small shopping tote has a weird tag.the tag has no "made in...",and  just 0649992,SPE KLN/02,2605089853 and only two washing symbols.Does it mean my bag is fake?I'm very confused because I have checked my bag and all details seemed authentic,just the tag seems off.please reply,thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

vvv1996 said:


> Hi,sorry I didn't provide any pictures for now (cos I didn't have a proper camera) but my small shopping tote has a weird tag.the tag has no "made in...",and  just 0649992,SPE KLN/02,2605089853 and only two washing symbols.Does it mean my bag is fake?I'm very confused because I have checked my bag and all details seemed authentic,just the tag seems off.please reply,thanks!



please check out first page for Authentication requirements. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuziAck said:


> Can someone authenticate this please,
> ebay seller rapid-trader
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a1e57cc
> 
> Thanks.



It's real. 
Please try to follow the proper format next time, which includes a description of the item first. thank you


----------



## babyraisin

Someone kindly please authenticate this:
Name: Black Planetes Long Handle - Small 
Ebay.ph seller: avr805
Item No.: 370695406548
Link/Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...andle-Black-Noir-Brand-New-Tags-/370695406548

Name: Black Planetes Short Handle
Ebay.ph Seller: signature_lane
Item No: 121003845609
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BN-LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-MEDIUM-SHORTHANDLE-BLACK-/121003845609

Name: Hazelnut Planetes Long Handle
Ebay.ph Seller: signature_lane
Item No: 110967736194
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUPER-SALE-AUTH-BN-LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-LLH-HAZELNUT-/110967736194

Thank you!!


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

pls. help me authenticate this one.

Name of the item: Longchamp Le Pliage Crocodile/Croco Duck Blue Medium LH
Seller: Crumpy dog

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> pls. help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Name of the item: Longchamp Le Pliage Crocodile/Croco Duck Blue Medium LH
> Seller: Crumpy dog
> 
> Thanks



It's real


----------



## rx4dsoul

babyraisin said:


> Someone kindly please authenticate this:
> Name: Black Planetes Long Handle - Small
> Ebay.ph seller: avr805
> Item No.: 370695406548
> Link/Photos: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...andle-Black-Noir-Brand-New-Tags-/370695406548
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



This one is real


----------



## rx4dsoul

babyraisin said:


> Name: Black Planetes Short Handle
> Ebay.ph Seller: signature_lane
> Item No: 121003845609
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BN-LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-MEDIUM-SHORTHANDLE-BLACK-/121003845609
> 
> Name: Hazelnut Planetes Long Handle
> Ebay.ph Seller: signature_lane
> Item No: 110967736194
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SUPER-SALE-AUTH-BN-LONGCHAMP-PLANETES-LLH-HAZELNUT-/110967736194
> 
> Thank you!!



Can we see the tags please?

please always ask the seller for the tags before posting requests for authentication on new Longchamp products. thanks


----------



## mjaumjau

rx4dsoul said:


> The Lm Rose is Real.



Thanks a lot rx4dsoul!


----------



## babyraisin

rx4dsoul said:


> This one is real



Thank you


----------



## babyraisin

rx4dsoul said:


> Can we see the tags please?
> 
> please always ask the seller for the tags before posting requests for authentication on new Longchamp products. thanks



Let me try again 

Description: Black Planetes Long Handle - Small
Ebay.ph seller: signature_lane
Photos attached

Apologies on the blurry tag photo  Hope it suffices. Thank you again!


----------



## mau_longchamp

Are these bags authentic? The seller claims that she sells authentic longchamp le pliage bags for 3000 pesos.. 
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313650_268718183162959_1265749022_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300489_268734029828041_140583727_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601634_467212123313563_1521730503_n.jpg


----------



## mau_longchamp

How bout this one? Another seller sells it for 3500 pesos. With only a care card and there's no paper bag included.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## PureHeaven

what's the dimension of a large longhandle planetes? i already had my bag autenticated here and it's authentic as what you said but i want to know the size the dimension of a large longhandle longchamp planetes. thanks


----------



## jacquesjax

mau_longchamp said:


> How bout this one? Another seller sells it for 3500 pesos. With only a care card and there's no paper bag included.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3



Hi its fake for me, but wait for a second opinion. 

And also stay away from metrodeal and cashcashpinoy, bought a fake LC once from them.


----------



## Jumy

It may be old, but dont think its fake...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> Are these bags authentic? The seller claims that she sells authentic longchamp le pliage bags for 3000 pesos..
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/313650_268718183162959_1265749022_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300489_268734029828041_140583727_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601634_467212123313563_1521730503_n.jpg



Please see first page for the format and necessary photos for authentication. Thank you.


----------



## Monthannah

Hello  
Can you please help me ? I need o know about the following purses...thanks in advance 

Seller : iwanaga88 (52  )    
Title Authentic Pre-owned Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
 Link http:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17094913643...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=170949136435&_rdc=1

Second one,

AUTH PRE-OWNED LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM NEVERFULL MM SHOULDER TOTE BAG M40156 NR

     Seller              Seller : ginza-japan (3060  )    99.8% Positive feedback

Link   http://www.ebay.com/itm/25118290152...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251182901521&_rdc=1

Third one ...thanks 

Title Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Artsy GM Bag

Seller Seller : bigbotank (85  )   

Link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/15095506538...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=150955065386&_rdc=1

Thanks sooooo much !


----------



## Monthannah

Thank you so much for your help, two more please? 

Title Authentic Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM

Seller Seller : jaydawn07 (457  )    

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/38052384433...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=380523844338&_rdc=1

Last one  

Title Louis Vuitton Galliera PM AUTHENTIC

Seller : nhufashion (547  )    

Link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23088804983...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=230888049834&_rdc=1
 Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> How bout this one? Another seller sells it for 3500 pesos. With only a care card and there's no paper bag included.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3



Care cards and paper bag are not requisites for authentication. Most of the items here however have questionable materials. It's not a done deal however unless you can request and provide some more photos (see first page). 
Please also make sure links you provide open freely and wont need a subscription ( I have FB but not everyone does) .  thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

GuYs , im kind of busy nowadays so please be patient. I wont be around as often as before or as much as id like to be so please do complete the format and provide the needed photos ahead. Please read first page. 

Thank you!


----------



## mau_longchamp

Sorry bout my 1st post. I am not aware that there is a format..

Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Garance 
Seller: Facebook
Photo:

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382728_285243058178508_824134626_n.jpg
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166951_285243121511835_897654681_n.jpg
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/390369_285243144845166_578065510_n.jpg
sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/381546_285242818178532_163165341_n.jpg
sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/373875_285242934845187_878956331_n.jpg
sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386442_285242981511849_1665524637_n.jpg


SELLER SELLS IT FOR 3500 PESOS or $84 USD


----------



## JohnY

fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Cite-MM-30756

is this authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

JohnY said:
			
		

> fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Cite-MM-30756
> 
> is this authentic?



Hi! I think you need the LV forum for this. Just search on the upper left hand corner for Premier Designers and take it from there . Good luck !


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> Sorry bout my 1st post. I am not aware that there is a format..
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Garance
> Seller: Facebook
> Photo:
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382728_285243058178508_824134626_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166951_285243121511835_897654681_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/390369_285243144845166_578065510_n.jpg
> sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/381546_285242818178532_163165341_n.jpg
> sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/373875_285242934845187_878956331_n.jpg
> sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386442_285242981511849_1665524637_n.jpg
> 
> SELLER SELLS IT FOR 3500 PESOS or $84 USD



Only the first 3 links open and again, I need to see the tag . The leather doesnt look goodnon this one.


----------



## JohnY

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I think you need the LV forum for this. Just search on the upper left hand corner for Premier Designers and take it from there . Good luck !


thank you!


----------



## mau_longchamp

rx4dsoul said:


> Only the first 3 links open and again, I need to see the tag . The leather doesnt look goodnon this one.




Item: .LONGCHAMP AUTOUR DE HA LONG Tote bag / PAPER 
Seller: Facebook

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545100_360843807285099_459882381_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545918_360838630618950_307044036_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380619_360838680618945_815618534_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303410_360840297285450_1507506484_n.jpg

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/582623_360838853952261_914320289_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/575439_360840347285445_1773297257_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545100_360843807285099_459882381_n.jpg


----------



## mau_longchamp

Name: fuchsia medium short handle
Seller: facebook
Photo:

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228174_208714772496634_3580835_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300489_268734029828041_140583727_n.jpg

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308166_268733976494713_1225564294_n.jpg

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314565_268734049828039_958999104_n.jpg

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315028_268734176494693_1018061916_n.jpg

For its tag
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/299056_268734093161368_1346791761_n.jpg

incase you are having a hard time reading it, (because it is the clearest picture i saw that  the seller had uploaded in her account)

LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0777240
1623088203

THANK YOU!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> Item: .LONGCHAMP AUTOUR DE HA LONG Tote bag / PAPER
> Seller: Facebook
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545100_360843807285099_459882381_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545918_360838630618950_307044036_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380619_360838680618945_815618534_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303410_360840297285450_1507506484_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/582623_360838853952261_914320289_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/575439_360840347285445_1773297257_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545100_360843807285099_459882381_n.jpg



This is Fake. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> Name: fuchsia medium short handle
> Seller: facebook
> Photo:
> 
> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228174_208714772496634_3580835_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300489_268734029828041_140583727_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/308166_268733976494713_1225564294_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314565_268734049828039_958999104_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/315028_268734176494693_1018061916_n.jpg
> 
> For its tag
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/299056_268734093161368_1346791761_n.jpg
> 
> incase you are having a hard time reading it, (because it is the clearest picture i saw that  the seller had uploaded in her account)
> 
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0777240
> 1623088203
> 
> THANK YOU!



This is also Fake..like the item presented before , the leather doesnt look good and certain details on the tag are not right.


----------



## mau_longchamp

rx4dsoul said:


> This is also Fake..like the item presented before , the leather doesnt look good and certain details on the tag are not right.



aww. Thanks!  can you suggest a seller of LC bags here in PH? really finding it hard to look for authentic LCs nowadays


----------



## mau_longchamp

Name:Longchamp LM Metal Large Duffel or LUGGAGE TYPE/OVERNIGHT BAG COLORINKY GOLD
Seller: FB
Photo
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302511_525639830784287_1231967984_n.jpg

They said they bought their bags directly from the store... Hope this one's not fake  i really fnd it confusing to identify whether it
s fake or not..


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau_longchamp said:
			
		

> Name:Longchamp LM Metal Large Duffel or LUGGAGE TYPE/OVERNIGHT BAG COLORINKY GOLD
> Seller: FB
> Photo
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302511_525639830784287_1231967984_n.jpg
> 
> They said they bought their bags directly from the store... Hope this one's not fake  i really fnd it confusing to identify whether it
> s fake or not..



This is Real.


----------



## merielly

Hi this is my first time to purchase an LC... need help on authenticating thanks! 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Planetes in Ebony (medium long handle)
Name of the seller: multiply
Photos: 

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6161.jpg?et=W4KgvpNQQCMNk0zJViW1WA&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6162.jpg?et=sCYemEp13xw66laFh,QAag&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6164.jpg?et=,VM7bMPbmKi+ccGR36DC0g&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6171.jpg?et=xClF2HGvoAg2CI9Lmj7aLA&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6185.jpg?et=CiKT30A1Nkos2K3W5,vZSQ&nmid=0

http://multiply.com/mu/everythinglo...IMG-6168.jpg?et=TSUacoeJlp1yCXM+3eJjyA&nmid=0

thanks!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

merielly said:
			
		

> Hi this is my first time to purchase an LC... need help on authenticating thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Planetes in Ebony (medium long handle)
> Name of the seller: multiply
> Photos:
> 
> 
> thanks!!



Hi! Links are not working....


----------



## Monthannah

Please help me, I only have few days before it ends 
Seller 
Seller : ginza-japan (3065  )    99.8% Positive feedback
Name 

AUTH PRE-OWNED LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM NEVERFULL MM SHOULDER TOTE BAG M40156 NR

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25118290152...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251182901521&_rdc=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Monthannah

Monthannah said:


> Hello
> Can you please help me ? I need o know about the following purses...thanks in advance
> 
> Seller : iwanaga88 (52  )
> Title Authentic Pre-owned Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM
> Link http:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17094913643...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=170949136435&_rdc=1
> 
> Second one,
> 
> AUTH PRE-OWNED LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM NEVERFULL MM SHOULDER TOTE BAG M40156 NR
> 
> Seller              Seller : ginza-japan (3060  )    99.8% Positive feedback
> 
> Link   http://www.ebay.com/itm/25118290152...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251182901521&_rdc=1
> 
> Third one ...thanks
> 
> Title Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Artsy GM Bag
> 
> Seller Seller : bigbotank (85  )
> 
> Link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/15095506538...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=150955065386&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks sooooo much !


Please ?!


----------



## merielly

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Links are not working....



oh sorry, uploaded them for you.. thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Monthannah said:
			
		

> Please ?!



This is the Longchamp forum.
Please check out the LV Subforum under Premier designers .


----------



## rx4dsoul

merielly said:
			
		

> oh sorry, uploaded them for you.. thank you!



This is Authentic


----------



## Monthannah

rx4dsoul said:


> This is the Longchamp forum.
> Please check out the LV Subforum under Premier designers .


Thanks ;-(


----------



## merielly

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic



thank you!


----------



## sakura13

Name/item description/specific item:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
Name of the seller: longchamp boutique


----------



## luvilli

Name/item description/specific item: LePliage type medium short Handle, bordeaux color.
Name of the seller: -
Item no.: 1623089009
Picture :

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo6.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo7.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo-5.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo-4.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo-3.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo2.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo1-1.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo-2.jpg

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo1.jpg


----------



## babyraisin

Please help in authenticating this LC Planetes Small Long Handle  Isn't the tag attached on the wrong end? TIA


----------



## gordomom

Hi there experts!

I found this at a local consignment store and am hoping it is authentic.  Could someone please take a look and let me know?  If you need additional photos, just ask!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## yinny17

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp PLANETES Victoire Large Tote 

Name of the seller: fifajuicy

Item no.: 140889943763

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdb1eed3


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> Name/item description/specific item:Le Pliage MSH in Graphite
> Name of the seller: longchamp boutique



It's real


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


> Name/item description/specific item: LePliage type medium short Handle, bordeaux color.
> Name of the seller: -
> Item no.: 1623089009
> Picture :
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a624/luvilli/photo1.jpg



It's real


----------



## Rachelle07

Hello! Pls. authenticate this.

Name of item: Le Pliage backpack in Myrtille

Seller: multiply

Photos: http://everythinglongchamp.multiply.com/products/listing/10080/Longchamp-Backpack-in-Myrtille


----------



## rx4dsoul

babyraisin said:


> Please help in authenticating this LC Planetes Small Long Handle  Isn't the tag attached on the wrong end? TIA



It's Real. 
Tag is sometimes attached on the bottom end its no big deal.
Please include a photo of the whole item next time and please follow our format on page one. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gordomom said:


> Hi there experts!
> 
> I found this at a local consignment store and am hoping it is authentic.  Could someone please take a look and let me know?  If you need additional photos, just ask!  Thanks in advance!!



looks good to me...probably from the Roseau line


----------



## rx4dsoul

yinny17 said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp PLANETES Victoire Large Tote
> 
> Name of the seller: fifajuicy
> 
> Item no.: 140889943763
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cdb1eed3



Looks off.
please ask for the tag.


----------



## lanie0521

Hello! Please authenticate.
Name of item: Le Pliage (Large Short Handle) Navy Blue

Seller: Brandsfever

Pictures: 

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8778.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8776.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8774.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8773.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8773.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8771.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Thank you so much


----------



## gordomom

rx4dsoul said:


> looks good to me...probably from the Roseau line



Yipppeeee!!  Love the color!  Just needs a bit of cleaning up.

Thank you so much, rx!!


----------



## babyraisin

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.
> Tag is sometimes attached on the bottom end its no big deal.
> Please include a photo of the whole item next time and please follow our format on page one. Thanks!



Thank you!


----------



## lanie0521

lanie0521 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate.
> Name of item: Le Pliage (Large Short Handle) Navy Blue
> 
> Seller: Brandsfever
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8778.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8776.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8774.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8773.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8773.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8771.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> Thank you so much



additional picture.
http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8782.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8769.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## rx4dsoul

lanie0521 said:


> additional picture.
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8782.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1289.beta.photobucket.com/user/lanie0521/media/long champ sh/IMG_8769.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6



Fake.


----------



## lanie0521

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



May I know what makes it fake so I can tell the seller and demand a refund?
Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lanie0521 said:


> May I know what makes it fake so I can tell the seller and demand a refund?
> Thank you so much.



Fake tag, substandard materials...reasons for failing authentication are already mentioned in the first page as indicated in the title of this thread. Please do read it. thank you and good lluck


----------



## lanie0521

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake tag, substandard materials...reasons for failing authentication are already mentioned in the first page as indicated in the title of this thread. Please do read it. thank you and good lluck




 Thank you.


----------



## Manessa

Hi rx4dsoul,

Please help with this bag, thanks!!! 

Seller's link: http://s13.beta.photobucket.com/user...39937207708564
Item Description: Tree of Life, Navy blue, Large, Long Handle

Images as follows:


----------



## Manessa

Sorry for the double post, more pics on the front of the bag can be found here:
http://s13.beta.photobucket.com/use...mp 2011?&_suid=135442770933604220861932328487


----------



## Trank

Hi all,

Is fashionphile.com a reputable seller? They currently have a Chanel bag that I have been eyeing for a few days now but I have never heard of it or seen it nor can I find more information about it anywhere; can someone help me authenticate it? For it being a "new" bag, the price seems suspiciously low but the authenticity marks seem to check out but I just don't know enough to take the plunge. 

CHANEL Leather Vertical Quilt Maharaja Express Flap Black
Authenticity code: 16693773

The bag is listed below: 

http://www.fashionphile.com/m/product_detail.php?product_id=30510

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## chachie

item name: le pliage medium long handle
seller: power retail 



























Thank you!


----------



## toink

Please authenticate this:

Item: autour de ha long medium long handle in deep red
Seller: friend

images linkhttp://imageshack.us/g/1/9900543/:


----------



## rx4dsoul

chachie said:
			
		

> item name: le pliage medium long handle
> seller: power retail
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toink said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item: autour de ha long medium long handle in deep red
> Seller: friend
> 
> images linkhttp://imageshack.us/g/1/9900543/:



Very obviously fake. There is no red Autor.


----------



## Manessa

Hi rx4dsoul,

Hope you din miss out my posts here :

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...efer-to-1st-post-224270-471.html#post23420102

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...efer-to-1st-post-224270-471.html#post23420146


Thanks!!!


----------



## EmmieB

hope someone is online! need a response fast 

Item: longchamp le pliage green
Seller: fb

with no inside tag =/ is this possible...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Manessa said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Please help with this bag, thanks!!!
> 
> Seller's link: http://s13.beta.photobucket.com/user...39937207708564
> Item Description: Tree of Life, Navy blue, Large, Long Handle
> 
> Images as follows:



It's Real.


----------



## Manessa

Thanks!


----------



## toink

rx4dsoul said:


> Very obviously fake. There is no red Autor.



Oh no. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

EmmieB said:
			
		

> hope someone is online! need a response fast
> 
> Item: longchamp le pliage green
> Seller: fb
> 
> with no inside tag =/ is this possible...



Leather doesnt look good to me. If you can please post some more photos including that of the underside of the leather flap...also a photo of the undrside of the flap near where it is sewn to the nylon. Thanks


----------



## fayrue

Lillie sorry for not replying to your post but I can't find it ,please tell me where to go. Have tried all the site they sent me to. I asked about a Louis Vuitton purse. 
Thanks so much,I'm new at this and learning my way around.
Fayrue


----------



## EmmieB

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather doesnt look good to me. If you can please post some more photos including that of the underside of the leather flap...also a photo of the undrside of the flap near where it is sewn to the nylon. Thanks



 Decided not to get it, had a feeling in my gut. Anyways I thought the lining was a giveaway but I wasn't completely sure


----------



## whisky

Hi,

Greetings! Pls. help me authenticate this one.
 Name of the Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Croco duck blue MLH
Seller: Rio21 in Sulit.com 

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Greetings! Pls. help me authenticate this one.
> Name of the Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Croco duck blue MLH
> Seller: Rio21 in Sulit.com
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic.


----------



## andie2304

Hi, I am thinking about buying the purse from a seller which I am not sure has the real ones. Help me authenticate?

http://img1.hyperinzerce.cz/x-cz/inz/5717/5717497-taska-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-9.jpg

http://img1.hyperinzerce.cz/x-cz/inz/5717/5717497-taska-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-7.jpg

http://obleceni-obuv.hyperinzerce.c...a-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-nabidka-praha/


----------



## ann0709

hi! pls help me authenticate this.

LC victoire in lacquered burgundy
seller: ebay

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VI...tDomain_211&hash=item3ccd3d2bfc#ht_1125wt_932

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VI...tDomain_211&hash=item3ccd3d2bfc#ht_1125wt_932


----------



## Annakanams

I dont know if it is authentic..please help me..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Annakanams said:
			
		

> I dont know if it is authentic..please help me..



Its Fake. Please use our format next time. Thank you .


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> hi! pls help me authenticate this.
> 
> LC victoire in lacquered burgundy
> seller: ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VICTOIRE-MEDIUM-SHORT-HANDLE-BURGUNDY-BORDEAUX-/261141375996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccd3d2bfc#ht_1125wt_932
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-VICTOIRE-MEDIUM-SHORT-HANDLE-BURGUNDY-BORDEAUX-/261141375996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ccd3d2bfc#ht_1125wt_932



Not enough photos please check out first post...


----------



## rx4dsoul

andie2304 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am thinking about buying the purse from a seller which I am not sure has the real ones. Help me authenticate?
> 
> http://img1.hyperinzerce.cz/x-cz/inz/5717/5717497-taska-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-9.jpg
> 
> http://img1.hyperinzerce.cz/x-cz/inz/5717/5717497-taska-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-7.jpg
> 
> http://obleceni-obuv.hyperinzerce.cz/kabelky-kombinovane/inzerat/5717497-taska-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-nabidka-praha/



Fakes.
Please use our format next time. Please also read through post one of this thread. Thank you.


----------



## queenarach

I really appreciate this, thank you.

Large Long handle Shopper in Lilac? 

freepeopleforever 
160932565603

Photos I took 
http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/user/queenarach/library/
Sadly, I can't find the plastic tag also, has reinforced plastic around the inside snaps and the I on the zipper as well as the 45.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## rx4dsoul

queenarach said:
			
		

> I really appreciate this, thank you.
> 
> Large Long handle Shopper in Lilac?
> 
> freepeopleforever
> 160932565603
> 
> Photos I took
> http://s1322.beta.photobucket.com/user/queenarach/library/
> Sadly, I can't find the plastic tag also, has reinforced plastic around the inside snaps and the I on the zipper as well as the 45.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.



Authentic.


----------



## andelrea12

hi! pls authenticate

Name/item description: LP Ocean Blue SH
Name of the seller: multiply seller

http://pamelarose.multiply.com/phot...e-Pliage-Latest-Colors-READY-TO-SHIP#photo=50
http://pamelarose.multiply.com/phot...e-Pliage-Latest-Colors-READY-TO-SHIP#photo=48
http://pamelarose.multiply.com/phot...e-Pliage-Latest-Colors-READY-TO-SHIP#photo=49
http://pamelarose.multiply.com/phot...e-Pliage-Latest-Colors-READY-TO-SHIP#photo=51
http://pamelarose.multiply.com/phot...e-Pliage-Latest-Colors-READY-TO-SHIP#photo=52

thanks!


----------



## ann0709

pls help me authenticate this longchamp

LONGCHAMP msh eifel red
seller: multiply

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u... msh/IMG-6720_zpsfb50d642.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u... msh/IMG-6723_zps81b4514e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u... msh/IMG-6729_zps140422d0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u... msh/IMG-6725_zpsbeabc512.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...msh/mshredtag_zpsacfadba4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


many many thanks!


----------



## ann0709

pls help me authenticate this longchamp

LONGCHAMP llh apache loden
seller: multiply

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3392_zps099d7434.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3395_zpsb60c9bb4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3396_zpsfaf5b9f2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3402_zpse6e36e40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3398_zps3bc9cbcd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3401_zps4af61ef7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...oden/IMG-3403_zpsc3e65206.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> pls help me authenticate this longchamp
> 
> LONGCHAMP msh eifel red
> seller: multiply
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/longchamp%20red%20eifel%20msh/IMG-6720_zpsfb50d642.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/longchamp%20red%20eifel%20msh/IMG-6723_zps81b4514e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/longchamp%20red%20eifel%20msh/IMG-6729_zps140422d0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/longchamp%20red%20eifel%20msh/IMG-6725_zpsbeabc512.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/longchamp%20red%20eifel%20msh/mshredtag_zpsacfadba4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> many many thanks!



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> pls help me authenticate this longchamp
> 
> LONGCHAMP llh apache loden
> seller: multiply
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3392_zps099d7434.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3395_zpsb60c9bb4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3396_zpsfaf5b9f2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3402_zpse6e36e40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3398_zps3bc9cbcd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3401_zps4af61ef7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/apache%20large%20loden/IMG-3403_zpsc3e65206.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Authentic.


----------



## kxthy

Hi!  Please authenticate 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LP Large Long Handle in Chocolate Brown
Name of the seller: Dealsandsteals Manila (Facebook) - Renee Timbol
Item no.: - 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29568_549850928376916_583477245_n.jpg

sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303896_549850965043579_1141984742_n.jpg

sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60063_549850975043578_977614100_n.jpg

Many thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kxthy said:
			
		

> Hi!  Please authenticate
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LP Large Long Handle in Chocolate Brown
> Name of the seller: Dealsandsteals Manila (Facebook) - Renee Timbol
> Item no.: -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29568_549850928376916_583477245_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/303896_549850965043579_1141984742_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/60063_549850975043578_977614100_n.jpg
> 
> Many thanks!



Fake. Sorry .


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi! Pls. take a look at this item.

Item name: Le Pliage Autruche Croco in Duck Blue
Seller: buyandflaunt2.multiply.com
Photos/ Item link: http://buyandflaunt2.multiply.com/p...ngchamp-Le-Pliage-Autruche-Croco-in-Duck-blue

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rachelle07 said:


> Hi! Pls. take a look at this item.
> 
> Item name: Le Pliage Autruche Croco in Duck Blue
> Seller: buyandflaunt2.multiply.com
> Photos/ Item link: http://buyandflaunt2.multiply.com/p...ngchamp-Le-Pliage-Autruche-Croco-in-Duck-blue
> 
> Thanks a lot.



it's real


----------



## Rachelle07

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> it's real



Thank you for your time.


----------



## misslv

Can anyone help to authenticate this longchamp? Thanks!


----------



## longlong

Please authenticate this longchamp. It's short handle medium orange colour. Thank you very much


----------



## Erickson

Hi, can you please help me with this one? 
Longchamp 4x4 Black 
Sold by lartiste9983
Item n°221165984871
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## angelinelove

Hello, 

Please help to authenticate the Longchamp bag. 

Name of bag: Longchamp planates brown large size Long handle.  
Bought from online website
If not enough photos, let me know and I can post more photos.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## siaofui

Hi, can anyone please help me to authenticate this item? 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LONGCHAMP PLANETES LONG HANDLE-LARGE (BLACK)

Name of the seller: Dealmates.com http://www.dealmates.com.my/deals/November-Longchamp-RM115/item?di=22586 (link location of the item)

Model no.: 1899002 (as referred from the information provided by the seller.)

[URL="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kpFsFtIOhIU/UNPPIiotJ5I/AAAAAAAAEaw/05sEfmzcJD4/s1024/Downloads-001.jpg"]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kpFsFtIOhIU/UNPPIiotJ5I/AAAAAAAAEaw/05sEfmzcJD4/s1024/Downloads-001.jpg[/URL]

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-F8P25fSDUQs/UNPSBrbWTZI/AAAAAAAAEbc/2Yv-9f2n-lg/s1303/Downloads1.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Bfvy6sG839g/UNPS4kUP9fI/AAAAAAAAEbo/88XEgGQyd-M/s1302/Downloads2.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/730531_10151209232589143_327358581_n.jpg?oh=f5c9a6bef78c2dafd03de930826599ab&oe=50D641F1&__gda__=1356215875_2234a6c39e613cecfc3eac7422933a9b

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/v/566598_10151209233549143_1649676824_o.jpg?oh=c4f03c8352154b370c2dc47a6647fc47&oe=50D60F87&__gda__=1356236879_7e4e94d00666da6dc222fd55716af88b


----------



## rx4dsoul

siaofui said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone please help me to authenticate this item?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LONGCHAMP PLANETES LONG HANDLE-LARGE (BLACK)
> 
> Name of the seller: Dealmates.com http://www.dealmates.com.my/deals/November-Longchamp-RM115/item?di=22586 (link location of the item)
> 
> Model no.: 1899002 (as referred from the information provided by the seller.)
> 
> [URL="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kpFsFtIOhIU/UNPPIiotJ5I/AAAAAAAAEaw/05sEfmzcJD4/s1024/Downloads-001.jpg"]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kpFsFtIOhIU/UNPPIiotJ5I/AAAAAAAAEaw/05sEfmzcJD4/s1024/Downloads-001.jpg[/URL]
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-F8P25fSDUQs/UNPSBrbWTZI/AAAAAAAAEbc/2Yv-9f2n-lg/s1303/Downloads1.jpg
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Bfvy6sG839g/UNPS4kUP9fI/AAAAAAAAEbo/88XEgGQyd-M/s1302/Downloads2.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/v/730531_10151209232589143_327358581_n.jpg?oh=f5c9a6bef78c2dafd03de930826599ab&oe=50D641F1&__gda__=1356215875_2234a6c39e613cecfc3eac7422933a9b
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/v/566598_10151209233549143_1649676824_o.jpg?oh=c4f03c8352154b370c2dc47a6647fc47&oe=50D60F87&__gda__=1356236879_7e4e94d00666da6dc222fd55716af88b



I dont see any red flags and the details provided look good. However, since there are two separate sets of photos - a set of stock photos on the listing, and a set of photos of the original item...be sure that youll get the exact same actual item...and have it reauthenticated once on hand. Good luck!


----------



## siaofui

rx4dsoul said:


> I dont see any red flags and the details provided look good. However, since there are two separate sets of photos - a set of stock photos on the listing, and a set of photos of the original item...be sure that youll get the exact same actual item...and have it reauthenticated once on hand. Good luck!


Hi! 

Thank you so much for your help! Happy to know that it's not counterfeit. 

All the photos I posted was taken by me, added the other 2 (full view of bag) after posted the first set (9 pics) of photo. 

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## _mimo_

Hello guys!

Help me autheticate this Medium Shopper Le Pliage.

Many thanks!


----------



## longlong

Hi, need help to authenticate this item. Thanks very much in advance. 

Item: le pliage medium orange short handle
Seller: Bought from Facebook online shop
Model no. 1623089477

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...efer-to-1st-post-224270-473.html#post23540855


----------



## terry7256

Hi,

Would it be ok for you to help me authenticate if this is original or fake?
THANK!!!!

Item: VEAU FOULONNÉ Coin Purse
Size: 10x07x03 cm
Item no (as per tag) :3686021565

http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=thatsal&book=7


----------



## rx4dsoul

_mimo_ said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Help me autheticate this Medium Shopper Le Pliage.
> 
> Many thanks!



This is Fake unfortunately


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake unfortunately



Pardon to bother you... Would you mind to look at my item? Incase its fake & more than 7days I won't be able to return back to the seller...


----------



## rx4dsoul

misslv said:
			
		

> Can anyone help to authenticate this longchamp? Thanks!



Tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Erickson said:


> Hi, can you please help me with this one?
> Longchamp 4x4 Black
> Sold by lartiste9983
> Item n°221165984871
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Please authenticate this longchamp. It's short handle medium orange colour. Thank you very much



need to see photo of whole item..photo of leather that isnt too close up...photo of the tag that isnt blurry and close-up photo of the zipper material (from underneath where you can see the stitches ) thanks!


----------



## angelinelove

Hi, 

Are you able to help me authenticate my Longchamp planates large brown long handle bag as well?

Let me know what are the additional photos you require if my photos are not adequate enough.

Thanks in advance for your help!




angelinelove said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help to authenticate the Longchamp bag.
> 
> Name of bag: Longchamp planates brown large size Long handle.
> Bought from online website
> If not enough photos, let me know and I can post more photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelinelove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you able to help me authenticate my Longchamp planates large brown long handle bag as well?
> 
> Let me know what are the additional photos you require if my photos are not adequate enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



need better photo of te tag please....


----------



## _mimo_

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake unfortunately



Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## angelinelove

Hi, 

Thanks for your advice! Please see clearer photos of the tags, metal pull and flap. Let me know if bag is authentic. 

Thanks in advance for your help!




rx4dsoul said:


> need better photo of te tag please....


----------



## tyatora

please help to authenticate this longchamp bag? thanks!

http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/642918579/T2C7m0Xk0aXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/642918579/T2p8m1Xh0XXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/642918579/T2hye1XXtaXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/642918579/T2M9u1XgdXXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/642918579/T2UaO1XixaXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/642918579/T2lR50XoJaXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/642918579/T2G3K1XoxXXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/642918579/T2PzS1XndXXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/642918579/T2wvm1XbNaXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg


----------



## Erickson

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## Kumon

Pls help authenticate this. TIA :xtree:


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics


----------



## Kumon

Addl


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> need to see photo of whole item..photo of leather that isnt too close up...photo of the tag that isnt blurry and close-up photo of the zipper material (from underneath where you can see the stitches ) thanks!


Thanks rx4dsoul. 
This is the additional photo for zipper material and clearer tag. let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelinelove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your advice! Please see clearer photos of the tags, metal pull and flap. Let me know if bag is authentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Authentic Ebony Planetes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul.
> This is the additional photo for zipper material and clearer tag. let me know if you need more pictures.



It's real


----------



## rx4dsoul

tyatora said:


> please help to authenticate this longchamp bag? thanks!
> 
> http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/642918579/T2C7m0Xk0aXXXXXXXX_!!642918579.jpg



This is Fake. Sorry.
please follow our format as stated in the first post of the thread next time. thanks!


----------



## angelinelove

Thanks rx4dsoul for your wonderful help! 

Merry Xmas to you! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Ebony Planetes.


----------



## longlong

rx4dsoul said:


> It's real



Oh thanks so much for your help! What a relief~


----------



## misslv

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag?








thanks in advance


----------



## kumon888

Hi, pls help authenticate this LC bag. Big thanks and merry christmas :xtree:


----------



## kumon888

Hi, here's addl pics.


----------



## Jacer

If possible I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this bag

Thanks a lot!

Inside tag is missing so I can't take a picture of it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jacer said:


> If possible I would really appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Inside tag is missing so I can't take a picture of it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Authentic


----------



## Jacer

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!!


----------



## kryjnn

Hello,

Good day! May I ask for your help in authenticating this curry Le Pliage?

I am thinking of purchasing some Le Pliage bags, a curry and a fuschia long handle (small long handle). I had originally thought of buying the curry only, and requested pics but thought about getting the fuschia too (already requested pics of the fuschia but seller is still on holiday, so I'm just waiting for those pics).

The price is really low at P2,150 for a bag (around USD 53) but the seller has 100% feedback... so I am hoping it is authentic.

Seller: have-it-love-it
Link to ebay site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Long-Handle-Curry-/121043816448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c2ec61000#ht_802wt_1139

These are the pics that the seller emailed me:























Please authenticate the curry and please take a look at the fuschia as well here in case there are any red flags.

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kryjnn said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Good day! May I ask for your help in authenticating this curry Le Pliage?
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing some Le Pliage bags, a curry and a fuschia long handle (small long handle). I had originally thought of buying the curry only, and requested pics but thought about getting the fuschia too (already requested pics of the fuschia but seller is still on holiday, so I'm just waiting for those pics).
> 
> The price is really low at P2,150 for a bag (around USD 53) but the seller has 100% feedback... so I am hoping it is authentic.
> 
> Seller: have-it-love-it
> Link to ebay site: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Medium-Long-Handle-Curry-/121043816448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c2ec61000#ht_802wt_1139
> 
> These are the pics that the seller emailed me:
> 
> Please authenticate the curry and please take a look at the fuschia as well here in case there are any red flags.
> 
> Thank you!



Leather looks substandard. Please post the tags. Thanks


----------



## kryjnn

Thanks rx4dsoul!

She has already sent me the pics for the fuschia, unfortunately pics are still blurry:


----------



## kryjnn

More pics:


----------



## kryjnn




----------



## kryjnn

Last!


----------



## melissasob

i am in Australia and would love an opinion as to whether this is a genuine longchamp seller www.longchampbagsaustralia.net

appreciate your help


----------



## Elliespurse

melissasob said:


> i am in Australia and would love an opinion as to whether this is a genuine longchamp seller www.longchampbagsaustralia.net
> 
> appreciate your help



Hi and welcome, this website only sell fakes. The site was set up two months ago in China (see lookup here).

Hope it helps.


----------



## Iwda

Hi

Its too late now since I've already bought it...but just for my nerves could you please authenticate this bag?

Longchamp Messenger

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330850204538#ht_720wt_1393

Other bags that I've googled have a brown tag instead of a black one - should I be worried?


----------



## BagLadyLisa

Can someone please Authenticate this bag, my friend is trying to sell it to me but I wanna make sure it's real. TIA


----------



## shopper888

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
Name of the seller: From multiply
Item no.: N/a


Please help me authenticate this Longchamp le pliage. Thanks!

A link from the seller
http://mytrendonline.multiply.com/photos/album/2/How-to-Spot-an-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage#


----------



## Jacer

Can I get this bag authenticated please.

There is no inside tag

If more pictures are needed please let me know.

Thank you very much!


----------



## mamamiaaaa

Hi! Can I get this black planetes long handle authenticated please? Pictures are uploaded in this link: 

http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...referralKeywords=authentic+longchamp+planetes

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## pinkstarmd

please authenticate this bag 
item: Longchamp AUTOUR de HA LONG - CHOCO
seller: bag-luxury depot
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...Domain_211&hash=item416fb9e3ed#ht_1253wt_1139

thanks


----------



## BagLadyLisa

BagLadyLisa said:
			
		

> Can someone please Authenticate this bag, my friend is trying to sell it to me but I wanna make sure it's real. TIA



Is anyone here to Authenticate this for me Please.


----------



## amymcgowan189

Please Authenticate for me

Item Name: Vtg RARE Auth ~LOUIS VUITTON ~MONOGRAM CANVAS LV PURSE SHOULDER/MESSENGER BAG 
Item Number: 271126265061
Seller ID: karkd7777

Here are the photos I took 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200438061097136.2200239.1324693655&type=1&l=add4298957

Here is the original ebay sale post
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271126265061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

pinkstarmd said:
			
		

> please authenticate this bag
> item: Longchamp AUTOUR de HA LONG - CHOCO
> seller: bag-luxury depot
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENTIC-LC-MEDIUM-LONG-HANDLE-AUTOUR-HA-LONG-CHOCO-/281047327725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416fb9e3ed#ht_1253wt_1139
> 
> thanks



Looks poorly made. Please complete the necessary photos. Especially of the tag. Thanks !


----------



## rx4dsoul

shopper888 said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> Name of the seller: From multiply
> Item no.: N/a
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp le pliage. Thanks!
> 
> A link from the seller
> http://mytrendonline.multiply.com/photos/album/2/How-to-Spot-an-Authentic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage#



Substandard leather.
Please check out first page on the necessary photos and post them here.
the link you posted requires a subscription to open. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

kryjnn said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul!
> 
> She has already sent me the pics for the fuschia, unfortunately pics are still blurry:



It's Fake. Sorry.
A lot of things are wrong with this item, mostly materials, leather and tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagLadyLisa said:


> View attachment 2007610
> 
> 
> Can someone please Authenticate this bag, my friend is trying to sell it to me but I wanna make sure it's real. TIA





amymcgowan189 said:


> Please Authenticate for me
> 
> Item Name: Vtg RARE Auth ~LOUIS VUITTON ~MONOGRAM CANVAS LV PURSE SHOULDER/MESSENGER BAG
> Item Number: 271126265061
> Seller ID: karkd7777
> 
> Here are the photos I took
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200438061097136.2200239.1324693655&type=1&l=add4298957
> 
> Here is the original ebay sale post
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271126265061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Ladies, I'm sorry you have the wrong subforum. Please check out the respective subfora for your items.


----------



## Iwda

rx4dsoul could you please help with mine? 

This was the link: cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330850204538#ht_720wt_1393

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iwda said:


> Hi
> 
> Its too late now since I've already bought it...but just for my nerves could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Longchamp Messenger
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330850204538#ht_720wt_1393
> 
> Other bags that I've googled have a brown tag instead of a black one - should I be worried?



I dont see any red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the horse and rider zipper pull.


----------



## Iwda

rx4dsoul said:


> I dont see any red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the horse and rider zipper pull.



Thank you - I've been refreshing this page like crazy! I will take more pictures as soon as it arrives. I feel a little better now - at least it wasn't dismissed straight away!!


----------



## doted

Hello, I was tempted to purchase off this seller (feedback mentions that the bag is authentic quite a few times) but I held off. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281048591587#ht_13155wt_1086


----------



## Rozeth

Good day. I recently bought a Longchamp large tote bag with long handle. Can you pls authenticate this for me? The photos that the seller posted is the actual bag i received. Thanks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rozeth said:
			
		

> Good day. I recently bought a Longchamp large tote bag with long handle. Can you pls authenticate this for me? The photos that the seller posted is the actual bag i received. Thanks
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506281929412455&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506281782745803&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506281989412449&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506281999412448&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506282302745751&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506282592745722&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506282366079078&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506282509412397&set=a.212079488832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater



Sorry. Your photos require a subscription. Please post photos from a free or open site or attach them here instead of linking . Thanks


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.



It's Real


----------



## rx4dsoul

doted said:


> Hello, I was tempted to purchase off this seller (feedback mentions that the bag is authentic quite a few times) but I held off. What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281048591587#ht_13155wt_1086



Good decision.
Both the purple and pink are replicas. : (


----------



## AngelaMM

Can I please get a second opinion on this item. Seller purchased it at a consignment store and says she isn't sure about the season but guess it's about 2010. 

Item Name: Longchamp Ecru Pebbled Leather Handbag Veau Foulonné Type Purse
Item Number: 221172407968
Seller ID: ilovedesignerclothes
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...mf27YsZTgqwdhgHMWgk1dHw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please let me know if there are any specific places to check on this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Iwda

rx4dsoul said:


> I dont see any red flags so far but I'd like to see a better photo of the horse and rider zipper pull.



Hi, received the bag today. Here are some close ups. Thanks! 

One thing I'm worried about, the back of the made in tag does not have a serial number stamped. 

Is it also normal for the gold on the zipped to be rubbed off a bit to silver? 

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Iwda

One other thing. On the back of the magnetic clasp (Picture 1 below), there's a circle of nylong material covering it (Pic 2). On the back of the second clasp, the nylon has fallen off and looks a bit shoddy. Is this anything to be suspicious about?


----------



## doted

This seller appears legitimate but I just want to make sure:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310561565523#ht_2966wt_922


----------



## AngelaMM

AngelaMM said:


> Can I please get a second opinion on this item. Seller purchased it at a consignment store and says she isn't sure about the season but guess it's about 2010.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Ecru Pebbled Leather Handbag Veau Foulonné Type Purse
> Item Number: 221172407968
> Seller ID: ilovedesignerclothes
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...mf27YsZTgqwdhgHMWgk1dHw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please let me know if there are any specific places to check on this bag. Thank you.



The main concern is that I don't see the clear plastic tag inside, or a YKK mark on the zipper. I'm not sure if this is because it is older or fake.


----------



## sweetleaf

Hi Ladies,

I am not sure if this has been asked and answered before....I just googled for authenticating longchamps and so far, all results I have encountered says that it is a fake if there are no accent marks on the "modele depose" of the Le Pliage... My younger sister likes the Le Pliage and she bought several when she went to HK.. She told me that they (original ones) are cheaper there and I didn't bother to check her bags until she gave one for me this Christmas.

I know this is quite not nice of me to do but I am just concerned she's buying fake ones without knowing it so I took some quick snaps of one of her bags when she left them on the sofa. It was quite difficult to take photos of the other details but all of the markings are there, it's just that there are no accent marks on the "modele depose".

I will later post the Eiffel Tower edition she gave me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetleaf said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been asked and answered before....I just googled for authenticating longchamps and so far, all results I have encountered says that it is a fake if there are no accent marks on the "modele depose" of the Le Pliage... My younger sister likes the Le Pliage and she bought several when she went to HK.. She told me that they (original ones) are cheaper there and I didn't bother to check her bags until she gave one for me this Christmas.
> 
> I know this is quite not nice of me to do but I am just concerned she's buying fake ones without knowing it so I took some quick snaps of one of her bags when she left them on the sofa. It was quite difficult to take photos of the other details but all of the markings are there, it's just that there are no accent marks on the "modele depose".
> 
> I will later post the Eiffel Tower edition she gave me.



The leather looks good to me. If you can show us the leather marks on the back showing the 'modele depose'...?
Tag also looks good on this one. If this was purchased from a legit store in HK or duty free you should be fine.


----------



## Iwda

*rx4dsoul *could you please authenticate mine?


----------



## sweetleaf

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather looks good to me. If you can show us the leather marks on the back showing the 'modele depose'...?
> Tag also looks good on this one. If this was purchased from a legit store in HK or duty free you should be fine.




Thank you so much rx4dsoul... I will inquire with her where she bought her bags but I remember she bought the first one at HK duty free...here's the best shot of the 'modele depose' markings.. this made me bothered when I saw that there are no accent marks.


----------



## sweetleaf

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather looks good to me. If you can show us the leather marks on the back showing the 'modele depose'...?
> Tag also looks good on this one. If this was purchased from a legit store in HK or duty free you should be fine.





sweetleaf said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been asked and answered before....I just googled for authenticating longchamps and so far, all results I have encountered says that it is a fake if there are no accent marks on the "modele depose" of the Le Pliage... My younger sister likes the Le Pliage and she bought several when she went to HK.. She told me that they (original ones) are cheaper there and I didn't bother to check her bags until she gave one for me this Christmas.
> 
> I know this is quite not nice of me to do but I am just concerned she's buying fake ones without knowing it so I took some quick snaps of one of her bags when she left them on the sofa. It was quite difficult to take photos of the other details but all of the markings are there, it's just that there are no accent marks on the "modele depose".
> 
> I will later post the Eiffel Tower edition she gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the Eiffel Tower... I find that the leather and the missing accent marks are a bit off... Please do authenticate this as well... Thank you.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

It's an older bag (maybe 2006ish) but real. 



AngelaMM said:


> Can I please get a second opinion on this item. Seller purchased it at a consignment store and says she isn't sure about the season but guess it's about 2010.
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Ecru Pebbled Leather Handbag Veau Foulonné Type Purse
> Item Number: 221172407968
> Seller ID: ilovedesignerclothes
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-E...mf27YsZTgqwdhgHMWgk1dHw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Please let me know if there are any specific places to check on this bag. Thank you.


----------



## arviereyes

CAn any1 authenticate this

Longchamp Autor De Halong

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4433_zps3384b0c9.jpg

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4435_zpsff1fb0e1.jpg

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4437_zps8c5a21e5.jpg

thanks in advance


----------



## sweetleaf

sweetleaf said:


> sweetleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been asked and answered before....I just googled for authenticating longchamps and so far, all results I have encountered says that it is a fake if there are no accent marks on the "modele depose" of the Le Pliage... My younger sister likes the Le Pliage and she bought several when she went to HK.. She told me that they (original ones) are cheaper there and I didn't bother to check her bags until she gave one for me this Christmas.
> 
> I know this is quite not nice of me to do but I am just concerned she's buying fake ones without knowing it so I took some quick snaps of one of her bags when she left them on the sofa. It was quite difficult to take photos of the other details but all of the markings are there, it's just that there are no accent marks on the "modele depose".
> 
> I will later post the Eiffel Tower edition she gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the Eiffel Tower... I find that the leather and the missing accent marks are a bit off... Please do authenticate this as well... Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## rx4dsoul

This tag is fake. Sorry .


----------



## rx4dsoul

arviereyes said:
			
		

> CAn any1 authenticate this
> 
> Longchamp Autor De Halong
> 
> http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4433_zps3384b0c9.jpg
> 
> http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4435_zpsff1fb0e1.jpg
> 
> http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s591/Arvie_Reyes/IMG_4437_zps8c5a21e5.jpg
> 
> thanks in advance



This is Fake.


----------



## sweetleaf

sweetleaf said:


> sweetleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been asked and answered before....I just googled for authenticating longchamps and so far, all results I have encountered says that it is a fake if there are no accent marks on the "modele depose" of the Le Pliage... My younger sister likes the Le Pliage and she bought several when she went to HK.. She told me that they (original ones) are cheaper there and I didn't bother to check her bags until she gave one for me this Christmas.
> 
> I know this is quite not nice of me to do but I am just concerned she's buying fake ones without knowing it so I took some quick snaps of one of her bags when she left them on the sofa. It was quite difficult to take photos of the other details but all of the markings are there, it's just that there are no accent marks on the "modele depose".
> 
> I will later post the Eiffel Tower edition she gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some snapshots of the Eiffel Tower... I find that the leather and the missing accent marks are a bit off... Please do authenticate this as well... Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rx4dsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> This tag is fake. Sorry .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's alright..Wouldn't be using the bag then and will tell my sister about it...Thanks again rx4dsoul.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rozeth

hi  here are the photos of the longchamp i bought. please authenticate. thanks in advance

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/35639_506281762745805_314773648_n_zpsd16cf46e.jpg[/IMG]

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506281782745803_1704216368_n_zps21b6a598.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506282146079100_1444944880_n_zps29949699.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...3_506282359412412_767155662_n_zpsc5283104.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506281869412461_1705466768_n_zps680d6682.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506281989412449_1217559998_n_zps8fa57cc3.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506281999412448_1495826717_n_zpsa611199f.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506282016079113_2119529722_n_zps1d467498.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506282592745722_1671456574_n_zps25db7325.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506282509412397_1289087591_n_zpsf3800f3b.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...5_506282289412419_956070240_n_zps4fbb5be4.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums..._506282302745751_1978733069_n_zpsd04bfa73.jpg

http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums...82_506282366079078_54023666_n_zpsa7bd247e.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rozeth said:
			
		

> hi  here are the photos of the longchamp i bought. please authenticate. thanks in advance
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/35639_506281762745805_314773648_n_zpsd16cf46e.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/522476_506281782745803_1704216368_n_zps21b6a598.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/61365_506282146079100_1444944880_n_zps29949699.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/59303_506282359412412_767155662_n_zpsc5283104.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/315773_506281869412461_1705466768_n_zps680d6682.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/532394_506281989412449_1217559998_n_zps8fa57cc3.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/297229_506281999412448_1495826717_n_zpsa611199f.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/156914_506282016079113_2119529722_n_zps1d467498.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/155487_506282592745722_1671456574_n_zps25db7325.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/531838_506282509412397_1289087591_n_zpsf3800f3b.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/154425_506282289412419_956070240_n_zps4fbb5be4.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/430903_506282302745751_1978733069_n_zpsd04bfa73.jpg
> 
> http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/Rozeth_Lao_Saavedra/longchamp/532482_506282366079078_54023666_n_zpsa7bd247e.jpg



Cant open the links you posted.


----------



## Rozeth

rx4dsoul said:


> Cant open the links you posted.


awww  

wat might be wrong with me uploading the pics? i'll try to upload again tomorrow. thanks


----------



## ymh2288

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks.










*Le Pliage Medium Long Handle*


----------



## AngelaMM

CH<3Longchamp said:


> It's an older bag (maybe 2006ish) but real.



Thanks so much for your response. I'm still a little concerned and I managed to take a few other photos. Does this change your opinion at all:

No YKK standard LC zipper
No interior logo lining 
No interior tag 
The hairy flap with no indentation from the horsestamp


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:
			
		

> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks.
> 
> Le Pliage Medium Long Handle



Leather doesnt look good.on the other hand, Please check out first page for thr needed pics. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:
			
		

> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks.
> 
> Le Pliage Medium Long Handle



Leather doesnt look good.on the other hand, Please check out first page for thr needed pics. Thanks!


----------



## ymh2288

Hi,

I thought that too. The leather looks fake and seller claimed that the reason is Made in China. Different from Made in France.













Here are some additional pictures. Thanks and appreciated.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought that too. The leather looks fake and seller claimed that the reason is Made in China. Different from Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 2025919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025920
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025921
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025922
> 
> 
> Here are some additional pictures. Thanks and appreciated.



This is a Fake tag.
there are authentic items that are made in China but this is not one of them - Poor quality materials and lots of things wrong with the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Iwda said:


> One other thing. On the back of the magnetic clasp (Picture 1 below), there's a circle of nylong material covering it (Pic 2). On the back of the second clasp, the nylon has fallen off and looks a bit shoddy. Is this anything to be suspicious about?



It's older and used, but still looks Real to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AngelaMM said:


> Thanks so much for your response. I'm still a little concerned and I managed to take a few other photos. Does this change your opinion at all:
> 
> No YKK standard LC zipper
> No interior logo lining
> No interior tag
> The hairy flap with no indentation from the horsestamp



I agree with CHLONGCHAMP, this is Real.


----------



## ymh2288

Awww.. So disapponted. 
But thanks.


----------



## ymh2288

Hi, it's me again. Could u help me to authenticate this?

Le Pliage Red tote long handle.

Thanks 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.107692466075781.11831.100005050838871&type=1&l=43d4a17cca


----------



## dmz786

Can you guys help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/new...e-pliage-in-slate-taupe-/89677643?full_site=1


----------



## acceber2013

Hello. Can someone authenticate the bag i recently got? Thank You. I appreciate it. 

Longchamp le pliage large tote graphite

http://i45.tinypic.com/swaes4.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/fwmy2q.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/5d54ib.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/160ezaa.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:


> Hi, it's me again. Could u help me to authenticate this?
> 
> Le Pliage Red tote long handle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.107692466075781.11831.100005050838871&type=1&l=43d4a17cca


Inadequate photos. Please check out first page of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dmz786 said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/new...e-pliage-in-slate-taupe-/89677643?full_site=1



I cannot authenticate this item. I see two different kinds of leather here.
The leather you see on the pic of the whole item does not look the same as the leather shown on close-up. It's like seeing two different items of the same color and size.


----------



## rx4dsoul

acceber2013 said:


> Hello. Can someone authenticate the bag i recently got? Thank You. I appreciate it.
> 
> Longchamp le pliage large tote graphite
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/swaes4.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/fwmy2q.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/5d54ib.jpg
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/160ezaa.jpg



Please post better quality photos. Thanks.


----------



## acceber2013

these are larger pictures. sorry i didn't realize it was so tiny. thanks.

http://i49.tinypic.com/2ry4ieo.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/11rt76c.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/otg4kw.jpg

http://i45.tinypic.com/n1v59e.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/jaifk7.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/2s1800z.jpg


----------



## dmz786

rx4dsoul said:


> I cannot authenticate this item. I see two different kinds of leather here.
> The leather you see on the pic of the whole item does not look the same as the leather shown on close-up. It's like seeing two different items of the same color and size.



thank you for the response! i'm trying to get more pics from the seller, will post again once i get them


----------



## rx4dsoul

acceber2013 said:


> these are larger pictures. sorry i didn't realize it was so tiny. thanks.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2ry4ieo.jpg
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/11rt76c.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/otg4kw.jpg
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/n1v59e.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/jaifk7.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2s1800z.jpg


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## acceber2013

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Thanks for ur response. I will have to return it. Could you let me know what was wrong with it?


----------



## MissNataliie

acceber2013 said:


> Hello. Can someone authenticate the bag i recently got? Thank You. I appreciate it.
> 
> Longchamp le pliage large tote graphite
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/swaes4.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/fwmy2q.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/5d54ib.jpg
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/160ezaa.jpg



I'm not sure! The photos aren't that great. At first I thought it was a fake, but after taking a second look I think I was wrong. The leather and handles are right, and the charms and everything are right too.


----------



## melissasob

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, this website only sell fakes. The site was set up two months ago in China (see lookup here).
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks Elliespurse. I suspected this was the case. My husband wanted to surprise me with a new le plaige shopping tote as i was telling him a wanted a long handled one. He found this site and order a bag and then told me about it. Safe the say it has arrived and i dont need to get it authenticated as a fake as it is very obvious!!


----------



## ymh2288

rx4dsoul said:


> Inadequate photos. Please check out first page of this thread. Thanks.



Hi, I have added some pictures. Million thanks 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.109008139277547.13167.100005050838871&type=1&l=9976a33b25


----------



## flabbymel

Hi, need help with these 2 le pliage, thanks


----------



## billy_elliotph

Hello! Kindly authenticate:

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Autour De Ha Long Medium Long Handle (paper)
Name of the seller: miscellany125 from ebay.ph
Item no.: (if it is on auction): 290844751560
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/290844751560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_919wt_1139
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=290844751560

Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

flabbymel said:


> Hi, need help with these 2 le pliage, thanks



Inadequate photos. Please follow our guide on page one of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

billy_elliotph said:


> Hello! Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Autour De Ha Long Medium Long Handle (paper)
> Name of the seller: miscellany125 from ebay.ph
> Item no.: (if it is on auction): 290844751560
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/290844751560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_919wt_1139
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=290844751560
> 
> Thank you.



It's Fake. Sorry 
Leather doesn't look good, wrong fonts on the tag, and some things are off with the pattern on the front.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:


> Hi, I have added some pictures. Million thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.109008139277547.13167.100005050838871&type=1&l=9976a33b25



My access to this link is limited. Please upload photos from a non-subscription/free site or post them directly here. thanks!


----------



## ymh2288

Hi, sorry. Keep on having problem to upload here.

Please the attached pictures.

*Le Pliage Medium Tote, Red*







Thanks.


----------



## flabbymel

Just got the photo from the seller.. hope can help..It's Le Pliage Black Long handle large


----------



## acceber2013

hi can someone check these? thank you 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/45-off-Brand...06&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_6110wt_1393


----------



## billy_elliotph

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry
> Leather doesn't look good, wrong fonts on the tag, and some things are off with the pattern on the front.



Thank you!

edited to add: Oh! I noticed now the pattern on the front, yes, something is off 

How about this:

Item: LM Metal in Navy / Medium Long Handle
Seller: ebay.ph sjion_mi
Item number:	181055611537
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181055611537...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2727wt_1139

Thank you so much!


----------



## SanX

hello.. please help me to authentic this longchamp.
It's longchamp victoire planetes medium long handle.
thanks.


----------



## Smileyschan

Hi There!  I am new to this forum so I hope I am posting this in the right place but can someone let me know if this is an authentic bag which is selling on ebay auctions?  I have been trying to do my own research but can't seem to find this bag so not sure if it is really part of the LC collection.  Hope someone can please help me.

Item Name: Love Longchamp Forever' Le Pliage Large Long Handle Style Bag Tote - Taupe

Name of the seller: fashion-gangsta

Item no.: 321059844940

Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Love-Longchamp-Forever-Le-Pliage-Large-Long-Handle-Style-Bag-Tote-Taupe-/321059844940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0a8734c

Thank you!


----------



## Smileyschan

Hello There!  I have another one I am looking at if someone could please help to authenticate.  Thank you very much in advance!

Item Name: Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Brown Large

Name of the seller:  fifajuicy 

Item no.: 140907511672

Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-le-Pliage-Tote-bag-Autour-de-Ha-long-Tote-bag-Brown-Large-/140907511672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cebdff78

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

acceber2013 said:


> hi can someone check these? thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/45-off-Brand...06&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem#ht_6110wt_1393


Leather doesnt look good.pic of  Tag please....


SanX said:


> View attachment 2032711
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032716
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032717
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032718
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032727
> 
> 
> hello.. please help me to authentic this longchamp.
> It's longchamp victoire planetes medium long handle.
> thanks.



Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Smileyschan said:


> Hi There!  I am new to this forum so I hope I am posting this in the right place but can someone let me know if this is an authentic bag which is selling on ebay auctions?  I have been trying to do my own research but can't seem to find this bag so not sure if it is really part of the LC collection.  Hope someone can please help me.
> 
> Item Name: Love Longchamp Forever' Le Pliage Large Long Handle Style Bag Tote - Taupe
> 
> Name of the seller: fashion-gangsta
> 
> Item no.: 321059844940
> 
> Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Love-Longchamp-Forever-Le-Pliage-Large-Long-Handle-Style-Bag-Tote-Taupe-/321059844940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0a8734c
> 
> Thank you!


^ Fake.



Smileyschan said:


> Hello There!  I have another one I am looking at if someone could please help to authenticate.  Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Brown Large
> 
> Name of the seller:  fifajuicy
> 
> Item no.: 140907511672
> 
> Link to the item : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-le-Pliage-Tote-bag-Autour-de-Ha-long-Tote-bag-Brown-Large-/140907511672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cebdff78
> 
> Thank you!



The zipper material looks substandard. Please post  better photos of the leather and post a photo of the tag as well. Thanks.


----------



## SanX

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather doesnt look good.pic of  Tag please....
> 
> 
> Fake.


May i know which part look fake? Is the tag or what? 
Thanks.


----------



## acceber2013

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper material looks substandard. Please post  better photos of the leather and post a photo of the tag as well. Thanks.


just asked the seller and i will post when he sends the pic. thanks


----------



## ymh2288

ymh2288 said:


> Hi, sorry. Keep on having problem to upload here.
> 
> Please the attached pictures.
> 
> *Le Pliage Medium Tote, Red, Long Handle*
> 
> View attachment 2031272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2031273
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi rx4dsoul, you missed mine.


----------



## flabbymel

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather doesnt look good.pic of  Tag please....
> 
> 
> Fake.





flabbymel said:


> Just got the photo from the seller.. hope can help..It's Le Pliage Black Long handle large



rx4dsoul, you missed mine too ~


----------



## rx4dsoul

SanX said:
			
		

> May i know which part look fake? Is the tag or what?
> Thanks.



I did say the leather doesnt look gooe and i did ask for a photo of the tag - if you can rrad my post again. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul, you missed mine.



There is no photo of the whole item. Id also like to see a photo of the zipprr material (underneath where one can see the stitches).

Note: i mostly comment on those posts with complete information and photos , the title of this thread does mention checking out first page of this thread... where ive also explained why some items might be missed. Another reason is that im on mobile sometimes and i cant open some pics right away. Thank you and i hope you understand  will wait for you to post more photos...


----------



## acceber2013

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


hi could u pm and let me know what is wrong with it so i can tell the seller? i bought it from ebay and need to return it. im probably going to just go to bloomingdale's. thank you so much


----------



## SanX

rx4dsoul said:


> I did say the leather doesnt look gooe and i did ask for a photo of the tag - if you can rrad my post again. Thank you



I think the comment of the leather doesnt look gooe and i did ask for a photo of the tag is for acceber2013??

I did provide u the tag of the bag.
here is my photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

SanX said:


> I think the comment of the leather doesnt look gooe and i did ask for a photo of the tag is for acceber2013??
> 
> I did provide u the tag of the bag.
> here is my photos:
> 
> View attachment 2033717
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033718
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033723
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033724
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033726



Aaahh I see  You quoted my post for aceber and looking at that post of yours made me think I answered your question already. 

Anyway, your victoire is Fake. The horse and rider applique on the front is substandard and doesnt have the depth and dimensions of that of the original victoire's applique. More important, the tag is wrong (wrong fonts, other details also off which we dont disclose).


----------



## rx4dsoul

acceber2013 said:


> hi could u pm and let me know what is wrong with it so i can tell the seller? i bought it from ebay and need to return it. im probably going to just go to bloomingdale's. thank you so much



Please look at my post/reply carefully. You might have read my reply meant for another poster. Thanks!


----------



## SanX

rx4dsoul said:


> Aaahh I see  You quoted my post for aceber and looking at that post of yours made me think I answered your question already.
> 
> Anyway, your victoire is Fake. The horse and rider applique on the front is substandard and doesnt have the depth and dimensions of that of the original victoire's applique. More important, the tag is wrong (wrong fonts, other details also off which we dont disclose).


okay. thank you so much ya. =)


----------



## SanX

rx4dsoul said:


> Aaahh I see  You quoted my post for aceber and looking at that post of yours made me think I answered your question already.
> 
> Anyway, your victoire is Fake. The horse and rider applique on the front is substandard and doesnt have the depth and dimensions of that of the original victoire's applique. More important, the tag is wrong (wrong fonts, other details also off which we dont disclose).



Do you have any photos of real victoire planetes? 
Coz the seller want to contrast with it only refund for me.


----------



## SanX

rx4dsoul said:


> Aaahh I see  You quoted my post for aceber and looking at that post of yours made me think I answered your question already.
> 
> Anyway, your victoire is Fake. The horse and rider applique on the front is substandard and doesnt have the depth and dimensions of that of the original victoire's applique. More important, the tag is wrong (wrong fonts, other details also off which we dont disclose).



Do you have any photos of real victoire planetes? Tag and the horse
Coz the seller want to contrast with it only refund for me.


----------



## acceber2013

acceber2013 said:


> these are larger pictures. sorry i didn't realize it was so tiny. thanks.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2ry4ieo.jpg
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/11rt76c.jpg
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/otg4kw.jpg
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/n1v59e.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/jaifk7.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2s1800z.jpg



Hey rx4dsoul sorry about the confusion i was posting the response to these pics I posted on page 480. You said it was fake and I just wanted to know what was wrong with it because I already purchased it and wanted to return it to the ebay seller. Thanks.


----------



## notyourstar

Hello! Is this real?

Item: Brand new LONGCHAMP EIFFEL TOWER Tote Bag large BLACK
Seller: 11-506
Item number: 271142368836
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-L...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f21583644


----------



## rx4dsoul

SanX said:
			
		

> Do you have any photos of real victoire planetes?
> Coz the seller want to contrast with it only refund for me.



You will have to do that on your own. We avoid specifics on the thread to maintain a bit of protection against counterfeiters from getting better. May i suggest buying from an authorized store or branch. Good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

notyourstar said:
			
		

> Hello! Is this real?
> 
> Item: Brand new LONGCHAMP EIFFEL TOWER Tote Bag large BLACK
> Seller: 11-506
> Item number: 271142368836
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-LONGCHAMP-EIFFEL-TOWER-Tote-Bag-large-BLACK-/271142368836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f21583644



I can only see two photos. If there is no photo of the tag please do ask for it. Thanks.


----------



## notyourstar

Thanks for responding, before I posted I did ask for a shot of the tag and am just waiting for it. Here are some other shots.

http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/bowme92/LC-____________-16_001.jpg
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/bowme92/LC-____________-7.jpg


----------



## Raven3766

Could you tell me if this is an authentic Longchamp? I found this thrifting and have never seen one. Thanks for your help...oh and if it is authentic, what is it?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> Could you tell me if this is an authentic Longchamp? I found this thrifting and have never seen one. Thanks for your help...oh and if it is authentic, what is it?



Not sure of the style name but yes, it's real


----------



## ann0709

hi! please help me to authenticate these bags.

seller: multiply
LONGCHAMP AUTOUR DE HALONG CHOCOLATE LLH

http://sarisari168.multiply.com/pro...t&x_term=longchamp autour de halong chocolate
http://sarisari168.multiply.com/pro...t&x_term=longchamp autour de halong chocolate
http://sarisari168.multiply.com/pro...t&x_term=longchamp autour de halong chocolate
http://sarisari168.multiply.com/pro...t&x_term=longchamp autour de halong chocolate
http://sarisari168.multiply.com/pro...t&x_term=longchamp autour de halong chocolate


----------



## ann0709

hi! please help me to authenticate these bags.

seller: multiply
LONGCHAMP AUTOUR DE HALONG CHOCOLATE LLH

http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...OLATE?x_source=mplist&x_term=autour de halong
http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...OLATE?x_source=mplist&x_term=autour de halong
http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...OLATE?x_source=mplist&x_term=autour de halong


----------



## Yuhi

hi. pls authenticate this LP small long handle in red

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05978-Copy_zpse003777d.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05968_zpsbe28f973.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05967_zps71165363.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05966_zpscb2340bd.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05958_zps15993e01.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05956_zpse92ce806.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05953_zps2b0933c0.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05952_zps328a6dc8.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05950_zpsda0d4adb.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05936_zpsa7390121.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05910_zps6ed519b8.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05908_zpsd4d7f486.jpg

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05907_zps5a8e7e53.jpg

thank u


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> hi! please help me to authenticate these bags.
> 
> seller: multiply
> LONGCHAMP AUTOUR DE HALONG CHOCOLATE LLH
> 
> 0autour%20de%20halong%20chocolate[/URL]
> http://sarisari168.multiply.com/produltiply.com/products/listing/0halong%20chocolate



Cant open your links.


----------



## billy_elliotph

Please authenticate:

Item: LM Metal in Navy / Medium Long Handle
Seller: ebay.ph sjion_mi
Item number:	181055611537
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181055611537...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2727wt_1139

Thank you so much!


----------



## seebs08

Please authenticate this bag 

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag in Black
Seller: nateewess
Item number: 170979638661
Photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/43-off-sale...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf2e3d85

Thanks!


----------



## ann0709

Hi pls pls  check it again. The links are working  on my tab/desktop.
lf autour dehalong choc llh
E
seller multiply
http://sarisari168.multiply.com/products/listing/10082/Auth-Longchamp-Autour-De-Ha-Long-


----------



## ann0709

Heres another one from a diff seller. Pls help me? 

Seller no. 2: multiply

http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...OLATE?x_source=mplist&x_term=autour de halong

http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...AUTOUR-DE-HA-LONG-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-CHOCOLATE


http://jasminescloset.multiply.com/...AUTOUR-DE-HA-LONG-LARGE-LONG-HANDLE-CHOCOLATE


----------



## rx4dsoul

billy_elliotph said:
			
		

> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: LM Metal in Navy / Medium Long Handle
> Seller: ebay.ph sjion_mi
> Item number:	181055611537
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181055611537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2727wt_1139
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake. Already saw this item before. Please try to do a search first before posting. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:
			
		

> Hi pls pls  check it again. The links are working  on my tab/desktop.
> lf autour dehalong choc llh
> E
> seller multiply
> http://sarisari168.multiply.com/products/listing/10082/Auth-Longchamp-Autour-De-Ha-Long-



I cant open them. Sorry. Will just throw in my opinion once im able to open your links.


----------



## ann0709

here, i transferred the pic to my photobucket.  pls help me.

lc autour de halong llh chocolate
seller: multiply
links:

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...MLH-CHOCOLATE_zps298bcf00.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-7_zps18085849.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-9_zpsd6819e25.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-8_zps9e659810.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

TY so much.


----------



## ann0709

here's another autour de halong llh choc. pics from different seller.

seller: multiply

links: 

http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02350_zps84632cea.jpg.html
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02339_zpsf1357797.jpg.html
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02338_zps2898cd65.jpg.html
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02340_zpsb8a604aa.jpg.html
http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02345_zps80acc2f7.jpg.html

thank you very much again.


----------



## summersheen

is this lC authentic for planetes ebony, medium long handle?  thanks.


----------



## MommyLVoe26

Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Beige Large
and
Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Brown Large

Both same seller on EBAY: fifajuicy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140907511674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140907511672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please check for me, thank you!


----------



## ymh2288

rx4dsoul said:


> There is no photo of the whole item. Id also like to see a photo of the zipprr material (underneath where one can see the stitches).
> 
> Note: i mostly comment on those posts with complete information and photos , the title of this thread does mention checking out first page of this thread... where ive also explained why some items might be missed. Another reason is that im on mobile sometimes and i cant open some pics right away. Thank you and i hope you understand  will wait for you to post more photos...



Hello, it's me again. This time I have attached more pictures. I had a hard time uploading the pictures, hope you understand. 

*Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle, Red*


----------



## ymh2288

ymh2288 said:


> Hello, it's me again. This time I have attached more pictures. I had a hard time uploading the pictures, hope you understand.
> 
> *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle, Red*



1 more picture..


----------



## ymh2288

Hi, me again. Please help me to authenticate this bag. My friend gave me as gift. 

*Longchamp LM Metal Large Tote Long Handle, Navy*































Thanks and appreciated.


----------



## zippy14u

Name/item: Tote from "Garden Foo" collection (I think)
Name of the seller: Seller @ Santa Cruz Flea Market
Item no.: N/A

I'm hoping you can authenticate this bag for me. From what I could find out, this bag was done for Longchamp by the "Me Company" (have you heard of this?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

zippy14u said:


> Name/item: Tote from "Garden Foo" collection (I think)
> Name of the seller: Seller @ Santa Cruz Flea Market
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> I'm hoping you can authenticate this bag for me. From what I could find out, this bag was done for Longchamp by the "Me Company" (have you heard of this?)
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:


> Hello, it's me again. This time I have attached more pictures. I had a hard time uploading the pictures, hope you understand.
> 
> *Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Long Handle, Red*
> 
> View attachment 2037819
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037822
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037823
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037824
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037827
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037828



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ymh2288 said:


> Hi, me again. Please help me to authenticate this bag. My friend gave me as gift.
> 
> *Longchamp LM Metal Large Tote Long Handle, Navy*
> 
> View attachment 2037851
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037853
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037855
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037856
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037857
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037860
> 
> 
> Thanks and appreciated.



real as well!


----------



## rx4dsoul

summersheen said:


> is this lC authentic for planetes ebony, medium long handle?  thanks.



please follow our guidelines next time ie not just a photo of the tag is needed. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

MommyLVoe26 said:


> Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Beige Large
> and
> Longchamp le Pliage Tote bag Autour de Ha long Tote bag Brown Large
> 
> Both same seller on EBAY: fifajuicy
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140907511674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140907511672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please check for me, thank you!



Please ask for the tags.
Leather doesnt look good.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann0709 said:


> here, i transferred the pic to my photobucket.  pls help me.
> 
> lc autour de halong llh chocolate
> seller: multiply
> links:
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/u...MLH-CHOCOLATE_zps298bcf00.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-7_zps18085849.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-9_zpsd6819e25.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/lc-8_zps9e659810.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> TY so much.





ann0709 said:


> here's another autour de halong llh choc. pics from different seller.
> 
> seller: multiply
> 
> links:
> 
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02350_zps84632cea.jpg.html
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02339_zpsf1357797.jpg.html
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02338_zps2898cd65.jpg.html
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02340_zpsb8a604aa.jpg.html
> http://s1355.beta.photobucket.com/user/zerarezerza/media/DSC02345_zps80acc2f7.jpg.html
> 
> thank you very much again.



Both are fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yuhi said:


> hi. pls authenticate this LP small long handle in red
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05978-Copy_zpse003777d.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05968_zpsbe28f973.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05967_zps71165363.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05966_zpscb2340bd.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05958_zps15993e01.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05956_zpse92ce806.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05953_zps2b0933c0.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05952_zps328a6dc8.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05950_zpsda0d4adb.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05936_zpsa7390121.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05910_zps6ed519b8.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05908_zpsd4d7f486.jpg
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/JieLiane/DSC05907_zps5a8e7e53.jpg
> 
> thank u


Real.


----------



## zippy14u

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## zippy14u

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



So happy I can show this bag...


----------



## ann0709

thank you. at least i didnt buy it! yay!


----------



## Ardelleeee

Good luck!


----------



## summersheen

rx4dsoul said:


> please follow our guidelines next time ie not just a photo of the tag is needed. Thank you




So sorry.. Here are the details ... Please help to verify ..

Product name : longchamp planetes brown medium long handle

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/5ddb0d49895730fc9004eb5ee09c0e41.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/c431c7658a86655f66cd130792f83994.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/52ef577ef150f61c8a78d0cb2f524d3b.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/3314e37607bd05254a2272c1387828d4.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/35db77b594a00f01c5ae0fc5d78d12f8.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/bcf33627988bc92245da8c49a0a826ce.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/ec2313121c3e44c7761d0635bfe56862.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/d4e62168ab3a3104f1895eb507f02dcf.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/7e429606fb950742071b1a92c583e496.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/c08daf0111d53441498dd76780928fc4.jpg


----------



## summersheen

Dear.. 
I have another bag for verification ..
My two friends wanna to sell their bags to me..so, I wanna to confirm before I grab one of them. Thanks 

Product name: longchamp lm black medium long handle

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/33621f489520931adf5b6f0029c60729.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/1322b479a4ce9abc24d24931b165df44.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/4c85c957b7c8033fb268cfda0a228ad8.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/ebb22b43583857f4bbceac3f4953db21.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/0d4759998be7761b9c0e0e9080cb5d7a.jpg


http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/37f6a75ea97f1e8d562a2df325553956.jpg


----------



## Brookiebelle

Long Handle, Large Bilberry Le Pliage
Seller: Paperbag87

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221170792954


----------



## Brookiebelle

Large Black Planete

Seller: fifajuicy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150981285020


----------



## Tebus

I found this thrifting, and I had to give it a wash. Is it the small size? Please authenticate.


----------



## rx4dsoul

summersheen said:


> So sorry.. Here are the details ... Please help to verify ..
> 
> Product name : longchamp planetes brown medium long handle
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/7e429606fb950742071b1a92c583e496.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/c08daf0111d53441498dd76780928fc4.jpg



It's Fake. Substandard material, workmanship and tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

summersheen said:


> Dear..
> I have another bag for verification ..
> My two friends wanna to sell their bags to me..so, I wanna to confirm before I grab one of them. Thanks
> 
> Product name: longchamp lm black medium long handle
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/33621f489520931adf5b6f0029c60729.jpg


^ It's a Fake metal.



Brookiebelle said:


> Long Handle, Large Bilberry Le Pliage
> Seller: Paperbag87
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221170792954


^Authentic bilberry 



Brookiebelle said:


> Large Black Planete
> 
> Seller: fifajuicy
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150981285020


^ Fake .


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tebus said:


> I found this thrifting, and I had to give it a wash. Is it the small size? Please authenticate.



It's the smallest size with short handles and yes, it's real.


----------



## Tebus

rx4dsoul said:


> It's the smallest size with short handles and yes, it's real.



Woo-hoo! Thanks so much!


----------



## layhoma

Hello, 

I want to buy this bag from ebay for my wife, would someone please help me authenticate  it please. 

seller: tikiavision
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271116792749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I did ask for a photo for the inner tag, as attached

many thanks for the help.


----------



## layhoma

sorry, the picture was not in great resolution. Try this attachment again.

thanks again.


----------



## summersheen

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Substandard material, workmanship and tag



Thanks a lot.. 

Can please help to verify this one , thanks again

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/8b990f84ac52ba8f459f329b79cd901b.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/20a8f62dd8ae89f6bc03b71533ee2c59.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/9a43619941d2553313569e6660193e96.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/3a94838493b16abaf463c6c6ad4ced29.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/6a02157b084fd57993ad7c2eff26bf2d.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/42be615d7ac671c677db58f47992171d.jpg

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/0dcbe890aafff49a71b3f8cbaa9602d6.jpg


----------



## summersheen

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Substandard material, workmanship and tag





summersheen said:


> Dear..
> I have another bag for verification ..
> My two friends wanna to sell their bags to me..so, I wanna to confirm before I grab one of them. Thanks
> 
> Product name: longchamp lm black medium long handle
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/33621f489520931adf5b6f0029c60729.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/1322b479a4ce9abc24d24931b165df44.jpg
> 
> Hai.. May I know what wrong with this lm?
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/4c85c957b7c8033fb268cfda0a228ad8.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/ebb22b43583857f4bbceac3f4953db21.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/0d4759998be7761b9c0e0e9080cb5d7a.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/37f6a75ea97f1e8d562a2df325553956.jpg



May I know what wrongs with this lm metal?


----------



## Louboutin1

ckayakrx2 said:


> Hi Lilia,
> 
> I have that same exact Longchamp bag which I bought at Saks over 10 years ago (yeah, hard to believe, but I'm still using it!) and I can confirm that the zipper pull (Longchamp Paris on one side/Longchamp France on the other) is exactly like mine, as well as the "Longchamp" etched around strap buckle.  I looked at the leather tag inside mine and on the front it is stamped with the "Longchamp"  Paris seal with the horse (similar to the zipper pull outside) and the back, which I've never looked at before, is also not centered, with the numbers 28765 and 3 other numbers below it (these ones are centered, but I couldn't make it out -- I've had this purse for a long time).  The placement of the numbers is same as your picture.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is authentic because after several years of daily wear, the strap started getting worn out.  I sent it back to the manufacturer and they replaced the strap free of charge.  I don't think they would have done that if it wasn't authentic.
> 
> Yes, the leather on my Longchamp is very smooth (no grain or texture on it), almost like patent, but not as shiny.  I was concerned about it too, when I first bought it, but the SA told me that's how Longchamp makes it and that this leather finish is really durable.  Well, after all the years I've carried it, in snow/rain/throwing it around (it was my everyday purse when I had toddlers), I can certainly vouch for that.  It's like the bag that won't die - the leather is amazing!  It still looks like new, and even though I certainly didn't baby it, it barely shows any marks at all -- I have to really look hard to notice them.
> 
> Not crazy about this style anymore, but it sure IS durable, so I still wear it from time to time, and I think it's cool that it's still carried in stores after all these years.   Hmm... does that make it a classic?   I never would have thought that when I first bought it.   Hope this helps.  Enjoy your purse!



I agree, I have the same zipper pull...hope you enjoy your purse


----------



## scottishdoll

HI 

Can someone please give an opinion on this bag?


longchamp bag large
Item No: 221182182391
Seller: Bedarbis
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/longchamp...91?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item337f7c43f7


Thank you


----------



## scottishdoll

Hi 

Can I have an opinion on these please?  They don't look good to me


New Womens Tote Handbag & Bag In Dust Bag
Item no: 261155346364
Seller:nurlfoeupe
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Women...=UK_Women_s_Handbags&var=&hash=item3cce1257bc

thank you


----------



## summersheen

summersheen said:


> Thanks a lot..
> 
> Can please help to verify this one , thanks again
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/8b990f84ac52ba8f459f329b79cd901b.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/20a8f62dd8ae89f6bc03b71533ee2c59.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/9a43619941d2553313569e6660193e96.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/3a94838493b16abaf463c6c6ad4ced29.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/6a02157b084fd57993ad7c2eff26bf2d.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/42be615d7ac671c677db58f47992171d.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/0dcbe890aafff49a71b3f8cbaa9602d6.jpg



So sorry.. It is planetes black large long handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

layhoma said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I want to buy this bag from ebay for my wife, would someone please help me authenticate  it please.
> 
> seller: tikiavision
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271116792749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I did ask for a photo for the inner tag, as attached
> 
> many thanks for the help.


Im seeing stock photos here but everything seems to be okay


----------



## rx4dsoul

scottishdoll said:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Can someone please give an opinion on this bag?
> 
> longchamp bag large
> Item No: 221182182391
> Seller: Bedarbis
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/longchamp-bag-large-/221182182391?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item337f7c43f7
> 
> Thank you



Leather looks substandard. Please ask for better photos as well as a pic of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

summersheen said:
			
		

> May I know what wrongs with this lm metal?



Fake tag


----------



## rx4dsoul

summersheen said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot..
> 
> Can please help to verify this one , thanks again
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/8b990f84ac52ba8f459f329b79cd901b.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/20a8f62dd8ae89f6bc03b71533ee2c59.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/9a43619941d2553313569e6660193e96.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/3a94838493b16abaf463c6c6ad4ced29.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/6a02157b084fd57993ad7c2eff26bf2d.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/42be615d7ac671c677db58f47992171d.jpg
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/summersheen/0dcbe890aafff49a71b3f8cbaa9602d6.jpg



Photos are too dark to see details properly. Please read first page on commentary regarding photos. Thanks


----------



## merielly

Hi! Need help authenticating this longchamp LM metal medium long handle in pinky gold... sold by powerretail in multiply.. thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

merielly said:
			
		

> Hi! Need help authenticating this longchamp LM metal medium long handle in pinky gold... sold by powerretail in multiply.. thank you in advance!



Fake metal LM.


----------



## Christina80

I am having some trouble having a louis vuitton bag authenticated. I went into 'authenticate this' followed the link for Louis Vuitton but the discussion was closed. I posted under the first post for Longchamp instead and got a message about where I need to post the LV query. Now when I have gone back into my account I cant see the original message with the link to the lv thread anywhere. I do really need this bag authenticated and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

Christina80 said:


> I am having some trouble having a louis vuitton bag authenticated. I went into 'authenticate this' followed the link for Louis Vuitton but the discussion was closed. I posted under the first post for Longchamp instead and got a message about where I need to post the LV query. Now when I have gone back into my account I cant see the original message with the link to the lv thread anywhere. I do really need this bag authenticated and any help would be greatly appreciated.



Hi, I moved your first Longchamp post to another thread below here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-help-me-authenticate-how-do-u-do-724947-10.html#post23850277

You could also navigate to the LV Authentication thread,

 Premier Designers -> Louis Vuitton -> Louis Vuitton Shopping

ok?


----------



## doted

Hi there, I'm tempted to purchase this le pliage but I just want to make sure it isn't a fake.

Name of item: Le Pliage large with long handles (navy)
Name of seller: Thepeacefulcompany 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281058501838?var=580176619146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11408wt_998

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

doted said:


> Hi there, I'm tempted to purchase this le pliage but I just want to make sure it isn't a fake.
> 
> Name of item: Le Pliage large with long handles (navy)
> Name of seller: Thepeacefulcompany
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281058501838?var=580176619146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_11408wt_998
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There are so many items here.
Not all items have the necessary photos to determine authenticity of each. (please read first page of this thread)
I do see some fakes though.


----------



## LeskaSta.Rita

Please help me authenticate my first ever purchased of Longchamp Planetes in Large Long Handle black.Please? TIA!

sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/423108_10151319114028889_529035577_n.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## LeskaSta.Rita

Please help me authenticate my first ever purchased of Longchamp Planetes in Large Long Handle black.Please? TIA!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151319113248889.475054.543468888&type=1


----------



## LeskaSta.Rita

static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/yb/r/GsNJNwuI-UM.gif


----------



## dreamer0789

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Autour LC. Thanks in advance! 

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4717/imageget.jpg

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8373/imagedlg.jpg

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1768/imagehquz.jpg

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2521/imageaugx.jpg

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/6703/imageswi.jpg

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1859/imagelcv.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer0789 said:
			
		

> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Autour LC. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4717/imageget.jpg
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8373/imagedlg.jpg
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1768/imagehquz.jpg
> 
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2521/imageaugx.jpg
> 
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/6703/imageswi.jpg
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1859/imagelcv.jpg



Fake autor .


----------



## QB Lim

Please help to authenticate this LC Tree of Life (Bilberry). Thank you.


----------



## dreamer0789

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake autor .



Thank you for your quick response. 

Can you tell me what's wrong with this one? (Just the details you can disclose). Thank you in advance again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

QB Lim said:


> Please help to authenticate this LC Tree of Life (Bilberry). Thank you.



Fake Tree of Life. Sorry.


----------



## QB Lim

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake Tree of Life. Sorry.


Thank you for your fast reply. 
Can you tell me what's wrong with it? The seller told that she has checked with Longchamp boutique and claimed that it is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

QB Lim said:


> Thank you for your fast reply.
> Can you tell me what's wrong with it? The seller told that she has checked with Longchamp boutique and claimed that it is authentic.



I doubt that. This has a lot of things wrong with it, thtough most tellingly, the tree of Life was not issued in Bilberry. Only in White, Navy and Pink (for Asian market and select other areas).


I seldom answer queries asking for what's wrong with the items as we try to protect counterfeits from getting better so I mostly just avoid answering posts about that, as I did already state in the first page of this thread why items fail authenticity (general stuff) . Thus, I cannot be more specific than what I have divulged though and it is entirely up to you to make a decision. Good luck.


----------



## marge1980

Hi, 
    The owner really sells expensive fake bags.  Be careful.  The owner changes the name and email everytime buyers find out the fake items.  Just take note of the number the seller uses.  I was victim of this same seller as well.


----------



## QB Lim

rx4dsoul said:


> I doubt that. This has a lot of things wrong with it, thtough most tellingly, the tree of Life was not issued in Bilberry. Only in White, Navy and Pink (for Asian market and select other areas).
> 
> 
> I seldom answer queries asking for what's wrong with the items as we try to protect counterfeits from getting better so I mostly just avoid answering posts about that, as I did already state in the first page of this thread why items fail authenticity (general stuff) . Thus, I cannot be more specific than what I have divulged though and it is entirely up to you to make a decision. Good luck.


Thanks a lot. Are you sure there is no Tree of Life in Bilberry color? 
I have to prove for get refund from the seller. 
If your point is true then I can still get back my money....


----------



## marge1980

lanie0521 said:


> Thank you so much. =)



This seller sells fake bags.  They usually change their names  and email  add when a buyer finds out about their fake items.  Just be careful buying supposedly brand new, expensive bags at bargain prices in the internet.  They're definitely fake.  I was a victim of this seller as well.   The only thing that didn't change is their contact number.  That's why I know if it's from the same seller.  Just be careful, you wouldn't want to be shortchanged by these cheaters.  Just concerned.


----------



## CandyF

Hi! 

Could you help me to autenthicate this Longchamp, please? It's crossbody Idole in Chocolate vintage leather. I'm a bit suspicious because the transparent tag misses the country of origin details ("Made in Tunisia" is only embossed in the leather tag). These tags are pictured below in the latest two links. Also the overall feeling of the material is somewhat "hard" and plastic, difficult to explain this better. Thank you in advance! 

http://aijaa.com/u37OHr

http://aijaa.com/5OES4R

http://aijaa.com/OtpQer

http://aijaa.com/vYI8Kv

http://aijaa.com/zlKkaz

http://aijaa.com/iLX7

http://aijaa.com/NGJ1R0

http://aijaa.com/Sk6sS5

http://aijaa.com/KRBIU8


----------



## rx4dsoul

CandyF said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you help me to autenthicate this Longchamp, please? It's crossbody Idole in Chocolate vintage leather. I'm a bit suspicious because the transparent tag misses the country of origin details ("Made in Tunisia" is only embossed in the leather tag). These tags are pictured below in the latest two links. Also the overall feeling of the material is somewhat "hard" and plastic, difficult to explain this better. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://aijaa.com/u37OHr
> 
> http://aijaa.com/5OES4R
> 
> http://aijaa.com/OtpQer
> 
> http://aijaa.com/vYI8Kv
> 
> http://aijaa.com/zlKkaz
> 
> http://aijaa.com/iLX7
> 
> http://aijaa.com/NGJ1R0
> 
> http://aijaa.com/Sk6sS5
> 
> http://aijaa.com/KRBIU8



I can tell you with a lot of certainty that this is authentic.
I'm not very familiar with the line though.


----------



## pursed23

Please authenticate my LM in navy blue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cutiemuggie

Can you please kindly authenticate this longchamp? TIA!

ITEM:AUTH Longchamp LM Metal Shoulder Large Long Handle Tote in White NWT
SELLER: allaboutdream 
ITEM#:170983159378
LINK: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-Longcha...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf63f652


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:


> Please authenticate my LM in navy blue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048127



Blurry photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cutiemuggie said:


> Can you please kindly authenticate this longchamp? TIA!
> 
> ITEM:AUTH Longchamp LM Metal Shoulder Large Long Handle Tote in White NWT
> SELLER: allaboutdream
> ITEM#:170983159378
> LINK: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-Longcha...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf63f652



it's real.


----------



## dreamer0789

dreamer0789 said:


> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> Can you tell me what's wrong with this one? (Just the details you can disclose). Thank you in advance again.



Hello there, again. Please help me. I need a bit of explanation as to why this is fake so I can return this to the seller. Please. Thanks!


----------



## kb1234

Hello guys! Can you please authenticate this bag?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2553525512007_1131238493_n.jpg&size=1024,1024

Saw the bag already, it has the YKK embossed on its zipper which is one of the trademarks of an original longchamp. I'm just worried because the seller also has "authentic" longchamps that have a plastic cover on the handles though i check the internet and search for signs for an authentic longchamps and it looked good to me. Any advice? Thanks in advance! 

Here are some of the bags with plastic covered handles
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._308243672609659_161063519_n.jpg&size=960,960


----------



## kb1234

plus it comes with three-fold care card which is the same for original longchamp le pilage and longchamp paper bag. The seller told me that she gets the bag directly from longchamp's factory in china.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kb1234 said:
			
		

> plus it comes with three-fold care card which is the same for original longchamp le pilage and longchamp paper bag. The seller told me that she gets the bag directly from longchamp's factory in china.



I cant open your links. 
Btw, ykk zips and care cards are not markers of authenticity. And there are no such things are direct from the factory or overruns or such with Longchamp.


----------



## pursed23

rx4dsoul said:


> Blurry photos.



Sorry for blurry photos, heres another improved photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursed23 said:
			
		

> Sorry for blurry photos, heres another improved photos:



Authentic.


----------



## pursed23

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## dreamer0789

Hi, please help authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Type M; Short handle Citrine (not so sure)
Name of the seller: friend
Status: Used

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1865/photo1urj.jpg
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3254/photo2kg.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6439/photowa.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6584/photo3xw.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1125/photo4yd.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5074/photo5umm.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamer0789 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Type M; Short handle Citrine (not so sure)
> Name of the seller: friend
> Status: Used
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1865/photo1urj.jpg
> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3254/photo2kg.jpg
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6439/photowa.jpg
> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6584/photo3xw.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/1125/photo4yd.jpg
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5074/photo5umm.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic.
It's Curry yellow, not Citrine though.


----------



## Rozeth

hi  please help me in authenticating this longchamp LM metal i bought from a friend. thanks


----------



## longlong

Hi, please help authenticate this Longchamp

Name/item description: coin purse
Name of the seller: dealmates.com
Status: new


----------



## carrot milk

Hi,
Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
Thanks. 

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020110_zps4a0ef8d9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020111_zpsd2f4234d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020112_zps35bafe78.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020112_zps6f702cdc.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020113_zps1d939e4e.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020114_zps1624d8da.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020115_zps09b9b5f3.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020116_zpsbcdd72fd.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020118_zpsaad34a17.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020120_zpsaa69f8e8.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020133_zps93595790.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020134_zps1ceb36dc.jpg


----------



## qtlois

Hello,

Can you please verify if this is authentic.

Longchamp Autour de Halong MSH (Paper)

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f21a9b340

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dianahuang

please authenticate this Longchamp:

type: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle
seller: FB: Kolesi Tas Ori Novia
TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rozeth said:


> hi  please help me in authenticating this longchamp LM metal i bought from a friend. thanks



Fake. Tag has inconsistencies.


----------



## rx4dsoul

qtlois said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please verify if this is authentic.
> 
> Longchamp Autour de Halong MSH (Paper)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f21a9b340
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Fake. Substandard leather, inconsistencies with tag details.


----------



## rx4dsoul

longlong said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Longchamp
> 
> Name/item description: coin purse
> Name of the seller: dealmates.com
> Status: new



Authentic.


----------



## carrot milk

Hi,
Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
Thanks. 

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: friends
Status: new

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps4a0ef8d9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psd2f4234d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps35bafe78.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps6f702cdc.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps1d939e4e.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps1624d8da.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps09b9b5f3.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psbcdd72fd.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaad34a17.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaa69f8e8.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps93595790.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps1ceb36dc.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

carrot milk said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
> Thanks.
> 
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020112_zps6f702cdc.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020113_zps1d939e4e.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020114_zps1624d8da.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020115_zps09b9b5f3.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020116_zpsbcdd72fd.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020118_zpsaad34a17.jpg



Fake tag.


----------



## narsmeane

hi! 

ITEM- Longchamp LM LineBurgundy Medium Longhandle
seller- online

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54024694.66519.100002325931681&type=3&theater

please authenticate this longchamp for me!

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

narsmeane said:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> ITEM- Longchamp LM LineBurgundy Medium Longhandle
> seller- online
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=339212396166289&set=a.260628354024694.66519.100002325931681&type=3&theater
> 
> please authenticate this longchamp for me!
> 
> Thanks!



Pls post links that dont require a subscription. I cant open these  sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

narsmeane said:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> ITEM- Longchamp LM LineBurgundy Medium Longhandle
> seller- online
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=339212396166289&set=a.260628354024694.66519.100002325931681&type=3&theater
> 
> please authenticate this longchamp for me!
> 
> Thanks!



Pls post links that dont require a subscription. I cant open these  sorry.


----------



## narsmeane

hi!

sorry about that here's a better link

http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10056/LM-Metal-Longchamp-Line


ITEM- Longchamp LM LineBurgundy Medium Longhandle
seller- online

please help me authenticate...

thanks!


----------



## carrot milk

Hi,
Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
Thank you very much. 

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: Online seller
Status: New

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/11_zpsec50666a.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/10_zps38388e38.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/8_zps295ac5c9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/7_zpsaa07a5e4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/6_zpsd374642d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/5_zps643d2c2f.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/4_zpsfcfec809.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/3_zps249907f4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/2_zps5ed827f2.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/1_zps3bb048b9.jpg


----------



## whisky

Hi,

Good day! Please help me authenticate this one.

Item: Longchamp Planetes Beige Medium LH France
Seller: Online seller

Hope you can help me.

Many thanks,

Whisky


----------



## whisky

carrot milk said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
> Name of the seller: Shop
> Status: New
> 
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/11_zpsec50666a.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/10_zps38388e38.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/8_zps295ac5c9.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/7_zpsaa07a5e4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/6_zpsd374642d.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/5_zps643d2c2f.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/4_zpsfcfec809.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/3_zps249907f4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/2_zps5ed827f2.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/1_zps3bb048b9.jpg




Hi Carrot Milk,

For me, I think it's not real co'z the leather is substandard & the font is not the same with the original one especially the letter "G" in Longchamop word. Sorry


----------



## carrot milk

whisky said:


> Hi Carrot Milk,
> 
> For me, I think it's not real co'z the leather is substandard & the font is not the same with the original one especially the letter "G" in Longchamop word. Sorry


Really?
so sad to heard this,cause the seller told me it's real


----------



## carrot milk

sorry forgot to post this 2 picture.
thanks.

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020157_zps2e2efe77.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020155_zps7970881e.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

narsmeane said:


> hi!
> 
> sorry about that here's a better link
> 
> http://myoneandonlineshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10056/LM-Metal-Longchamp-Line
> 
> 
> ITEM- Longchamp LM LineBurgundy Medium Longhandle
> seller- online
> 
> please help me authenticate...
> 
> thanks!


Cant open this.


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good day! Please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Beige Medium LH France
> Seller: Online seller
> 
> Hope you can help me.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Whisky



Authentic.


----------



## carrot milk

Hi,
Good day 
Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
Thank you very much. 

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: Online seller
Status: New

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psec50666a.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps38388e38.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps295ac5c9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaa07a5e4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psd374642d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps643d2c2f.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psfcfec809.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps249907f4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps5ed827f2.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3bb048b9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps2e2efe77.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7970881e.jpg


----------



## dianahuang

sorry for the re-post. Ladies please authenticate this Le Pliage Medium SH. Thank you
type: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle
seller: FB: Kolesi Tas Ori Novia
TIA


----------



## CandyF

rx4dsoul said:


> I can tell you with a lot of certainty that this is authentic.
> I'm not very familiar with the line though.





CandyF said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you help me to autenthicate this Longchamp, please? It's crossbody Idole in Chocolate vintage leather. I'm a bit suspicious because the transparent tag misses the country of origin details ("Made in Tunisia" is only embossed in the leather tag). These tags are pictured below in the latest two links. Also the overall feeling of the material is somewhat "hard" and plastic, difficult to explain this better. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://aijaa.com/u37OHr
> 
> http://aijaa.com/5OES4R
> 
> http://aijaa.com/OtpQer
> 
> http://aijaa.com/vYI8Kv
> 
> http://aijaa.com/zlKkaz
> 
> http://aijaa.com/iLX7
> 
> http://aijaa.com/NGJ1R0
> 
> http://aijaa.com/Sk6sS5
> 
> http://aijaa.com/KRBIU8



Many thanks rx4dsoul!

I bought the bag in Finnish online auction from a seller who claimed the bag was bought in a Longchamp store, but I found out she actually bought this from FR eBay, please find the link to the closed FR eBay auction below. She has a lot of positive feedback, but I find it weird that she doesn't tell the truth about the history of the bag.

Also, shouldn't Idole bags have a key chain inside the bag? This one doesn't.

I would appreciate if someone could check this once again, please...

Here's the link and details to the original auction:

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* Longchamp Idolè crossbody, chocolate brown vintage leather
*Name of the seller:* arthurettom (I bought this same item from the buyer, mietri-3)
*Item no.: *121009561332
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :* http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121009561332


----------



## rx4dsoul

CandyF said:
			
		

> Many thanks rx4dsoul!
> 
> I bought the bag in Finnish online auction from a seller who claimed the bag was bought in a Longchamp store, but I found out she actually bought this from FR eBay, please find the link to the closed FR eBay auction below. She has a lot of positive feedback, but I find it weird that she doesn't tell the truth about the history of the bag.
> 
> Also, shouldn't Idole bags have a key chain inside the bag? This one doesn't.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could check this once again, please...
> 
> Here's the link and details to the original auction:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Idolè crossbody, chocolate brown vintage leather
> Name of the seller: arthurettom (I bought this same item from the buyer, mietri-3)
> Item no.: 121009561332
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :  http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121009561332



Again i dont really find anything wrong with it. It just looks like an older issue especially from the tag details.


----------



## CandyF

^ Ok, many thanks again! I'm happy to know that I haven't bought a fake


----------



## bigblueballoon

Hi!

Just wondering if this was authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Bran...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=005&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

TIA! xx


----------



## carrot milk

rx4dsoul said:


> Again i dont really find anything wrong with it. It just looks like an older issue especially from the tag details.


Hi,
Good day 
Please help to authenticate this Long champ.
Thank you very much. 

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: Online seller
Status: New

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psec50666a.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps38388e38.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps295ac5c9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaa07a5e4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psd374642d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps643d2c2f.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psfcfec809.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps249907f4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps5ed827f2.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3bb048b9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps2e2efe77.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7970881e.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

bigblueballoon said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if this was authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Bran...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=005&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> TIA! xx



I'm not comfortable with the hardware on this one. Please post a photo of the tag. thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dianahuang said:


> sorry for the re-post. Ladies please authenticate this Le Pliage Medium SH. Thank you
> type: Le Pliage Medium Short Handle
> seller: FB: Kolesi Tas Ori Novia
> TIA



The tag looks fine...cant comment on the overall since some details are blurry though.


----------



## carrot milk

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag looks fine...cant comment on the overall since some details are blurry though.


Hi,
Sorry for re-post,cause I didnt get from your reply.
Can you help me authenticate this longchamp?
Please....

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: Online seller
Status: New

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psec50666a.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps38388e38.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps295ac5c9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaa07a5e4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psd374642d.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps643d2c2f.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psfcfec809.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps249907f4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps5ed827f2.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3bb048b9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps2e2efe77.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7970881e.jpg


----------



## merielly

Thank you rx4dsoul, didnt get that one... Got this one instead, from a friend who sells LC. Can you please authenticate this LM metal in old gold, MSH? Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

carrot milk said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Sorry for re-post,cause I didnt get from your reply.
> Can you help me authenticate this longchamp?
> Please....
> 
> Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
> Name of the seller: Online seller
> Status: New
> 
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psec50666a.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps38388e38.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps85d9d2c4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps295ac5c9.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psaa07a5e4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psd374642d.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps643d2c2f.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...psfcfec809.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps249907f4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps5ed827f2.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3bb048b9.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps2e2efe77.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7970881e.jpg



Sorry i cant open your photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

merielly said:
			
		

> Thank you rx4dsoul, didnt get that one... Got this one instead, from a friend who sells LC. Can you please authenticate this LM metal in old gold, MSH? Thanks in advance



I dont seem to see any photos?


----------



## merielly

Is it ok for me to do multiple posts? Having problms uploading pics from my ipad  will delete as soon as its authenticated thanks


----------



## merielly

Inside


----------



## merielly

Btw i also posted pic of the tag  in a previous post


----------



## merielly

Back part


----------



## rx4dsoul

merielly said:


> Back part



It's real!


----------



## merielly

rx4dsoul said:


> It's real!


Yay thanks so much!!


----------



## carrot milk

Opps,sorry for given the wrong link.
Herewith my new link,
Please help me authenticate this longchamp.
Thank you very much...

Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
Name of the seller: Online seller
Status: New

http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/1_zps3bb048b9.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/2_zps5ed827f2.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/3_zps249907f4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/4_zpsfcfec809.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/5_zps643d2c2f.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/11_zpsec50666a.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/10_zps38388e38.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020155_zps7970881e.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020157_zps2e2efe77.jpg
http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020157_zps2e2efe77.jpg


----------



## juris_89

Hello! I'm about to buy this Longchamp bag from an ebay seller. Please authenticate this bag for me:

Name of the bag: Longchamp LM Metal ROSE GOLD Medium Long (MLH)
Name of seller: baglover26
Item Number: 111010386081


----------



## rx4dsoul

juris_89 said:


> Hello! I'm about to buy this Longchamp bag from an ebay seller. Please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Name of the bag: Longchamp LM Metal ROSE GOLD Medium Long (MLH)
> Name of seller: baglover26
> Item Number: 111010386081
> 
> View attachment 2060262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060263
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060266
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060267
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060268
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060269



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## seajewel

Name: navy Arbre de vie 2011 (large?)

Seller: mariacallasmaria74
Item no: 321067499776
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Please authenticate for me, a dream bag, I'll be upset if I bought a fake.. :/


----------



## rx4dsoul

seajewel said:
			
		

> Name: navy Arbre de vie 2011 (large?)
> 
> Seller: mariacallasmaria74
> Item no: 321067499776
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp-Navy-Tree-of-Life-Long-Handle-LIMITED-EDITION-pliage-2011-Arbre-de-vie-/321067499776?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&nma=true&si=UZnFeFY5ZUhVgg3963JuxPp49SY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please authenticate for me, a dream bag, I'll be upset if I bought a fake.. :/



Im sorry but the photos need some improvement . I need better photos of everything especially the tag..


----------



## carrot milk

Hi,
 I already re-post at #7354
but still didnt get any reply 
can please help check the bag?
Pls.....


----------



## juris_89

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Hello! Thank you for the heads-up! I just cancelled the transaction. Phew!


----------



## seajewel

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry but the photos need some improvement . I need better photos of everything especially the tag..



Okay, thank you. I'll have to try to take better pictures once I receive it.


----------



## whisky

carrot milk said:


> Opps,sorry for given the wrong link.
> Herewith my new link,
> Please help me authenticate this longchamp.
> Thank you very much...
> 
> Name/item description: LE PLIAGE 1621089
> Name of the seller: Online seller
> Status: New
> 
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/1_zps3bb048b9.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/2_zps5ed827f2.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/3_zps249907f4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/4_zpsfcfec809.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/5_zps643d2c2f.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/9_zps85d9d2c4.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/11_zpsec50666a.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/10_zps38388e38.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020155_zps7970881e.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020157_zps2e2efe77.jpg
> http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o760/iluvcarrot/P1020157_zps2e2efe77.jpg



Sorry it's fake.


----------



## carrot milk

whisky said:


> Sorry it's fake.


Thanks for reply.
may I know which part is fake?so I can tell the seller,then can get back my money


----------



## carrot milk

whisky said:


> Sorry it's fake.


The seller told me 100% original,if not guarantee money back
can you please tell me which part fake?
please..


----------



## MommyLVoe26

I bought this off Ebay and she said she bought it at Nordstrom Rack. I just bought one off Nordstrom about a week ago in black and they are completely different. Please authenticate. TIA

Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Navy Blue


----------



## sasha76

Hi, I am wondering if someone could authenticate this large black Longchamp Planetes Modele Depose that I just purchased off eBay? I recently had to return a fake Le Pliage and am hoping I won't have to do the same thing again. Here is the link to the ebay auction (170990418920) with pictures. The hardware looks goldish in the pics, but is listed as silver in the listing. I will add better pictures if needed when I receive the bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170990418920&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## rx4dsoul

MommyLVoe26 said:
			
		

> I bought this off Ebay and she said she bought it at Nordstrom Rack. I just bought one off Nordstrom about a week ago in black and they are completely different. Please authenticate. TIA
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large in Navy Blue



This is authentic. The front pocket will be different as this is or used to be standard for the pliages made for select North American market  distribution.


----------



## MommyLVoe26

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic. The front pocket will be different as this is or used to be standard for the pliages made for select North American market  distribution.



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sasha76 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am wondering if someone could authenticate this large black Longchamp Planetes Modele Depose that I just purchased off eBay? I recently had to return a fake Le Pliage and am hoping I won't have to do the same thing again. Here is the link to the ebay auction (170990418920) with pictures. The hardware looks goldish in the pics, but is listed as silver in the listing. I will add better pictures if needed when I receive the bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170990418920&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160



Looks good so far but do repost request once you get the item.


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings! Kindly help me authenticate this one.

Name of the Item: Longchamp Planetes MLH Hazelnut made in Tunisia
Seller: Online seller on ebay philippines

Many Thanks'

Whisky


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Pease help me authenticate another longchamp bag.

Name of the Item: Longchamp Planetes LLH Hazelnut made in France
Seller: Online seller in sulit.com


Many Thanks,

Whisky


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Pease help me authenticate another longchamp bag.

Name of the Item: Longchamp Planetes LLH Hazelnut made in France
 Seller: Online seller in sulit.com


Many Thanks,

Whisky


----------



## sasha76

Great, thank you, I will post again with pics when the bag arrives. Am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sasha76

Hi, I received the Longchamp Planetes Modele Depose today that I listed in a recent post and purchased off ebay. My gut feeling is it is real, the handles are nice and loose (don't stand up on their own) and everything looks right compared to an older store-bought Planetes. My camera can't seem to take clear close-up pictures, but all the markings on the buttons and zipper are as they are supposed to be (including the dashes over the "e"s on the leather Modele Depose) and there is a indent on the inside flap from the horse and jockey (hard to see in the picture but there). Dimensions are 10" wide on bottom, 17" wide across on top (19" with tabs), 11" high, almost 9" deep, and the handles are a bit over 10". Please see my poor blurry pictures.

The bag is in beautiful gently used shape...the only problem I have is that it stinks like it was owned by a smoker...and as an ex-smoker, there is no way I want to smell like I am one again! If I can't get the smell out soon it will be going back. Note: the little silver circle visible inside the bag on the last picture was placed in the bag by the seller.


----------



## choily

Kindly help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks


----------



## choily




----------



## choily




----------



## rx4dsoul

Fake Veau F.


----------



## choily

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake Veau F.



Thanks~~


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

This bag isnt from the Idole line, but from 2007 line called Vintage  and it's real!




CandyF said:


> Many thanks rx4dsoul!
> 
> I bought the bag in Finnish online auction from a seller who claimed the bag was bought in a Longchamp store, but I found out she actually bought this from FR eBay, please find the link to the closed FR eBay auction below. She has a lot of positive feedback, but I find it weird that she doesn't tell the truth about the history of the bag.
> 
> Also, shouldn't Idole bags have a key chain inside the bag? This one doesn't.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could check this once again, please...
> 
> Here's the link and details to the original auction:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* Longchamp Idolè crossbody, chocolate brown vintage leather
> *Name of the seller:* arthurettom (I bought this same item from the buyer, mietri-3)
> *Item no.: *121009561332
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :* http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121009561332


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings! Please help me authenticate this LC planetes bag. Thanks 

Name of the Item: LC Planetes Hazelnut MLH
Seller: Online seller on ebay


Many thanks


----------



## dianahuang

Please help me authenticate this le pliage. I know that i had post this before, but it's kinda blurry at that time. TIA 

Seller: online on FB


----------



## rx4dsoul

dianahuang said:


> Please help me authenticate this le pliage. I know that i had post this before, but it's kinda blurry at that time. TIA
> 
> Seller: online on FB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074529



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Greetings! Please help me authenticate this LC planetes bag. Thanks
> 
> Name of the Item: LC Planetes Hazelnut MLH
> Seller: Online seller on ebay
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Looks good.


----------



## dianahuang

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks darling


----------



## EAA3kalab

dianahuang said:


> Please help me authenticate this le pliage. I know that i had post this before, but it's kinda blurry at that time. TIA
> 
> Seller: online on FB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074523


 Nice bag.


----------



## babybea

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.
> 
> Please try to follow the proper format next time...it makes for easier review by other members as to which sellers are dealing authentics and fakes. Thanks!



Sorry.. I just read this.. I really apologise.. And thank you so much!


----------



## sasha76

Hi there rx4dsoul,

I am just wondering if my pictures and the link to the eBay listing were enough to authenticate the Longchamp Planetes? If not, should I post some better pictures? Thank you in advance for taking the time to do this.


----------



## amysarah

Hi, Longchamp genuine bags are either nylon and leather or pure leather ......never plastic !. Hope this helps. x


----------



## whisky

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good.



Thanks so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

amysarah said:


> Hi, Longchamp genuine bags are either nylon and leather or pure leather ......never plastic !. Hope this helps. x



Not true.
Longchamp has incorporated plastic in their products.
Remember the pliage-shaped clear plastic bodied-bag with leather handles released as part of the Darshan Line i believe that was for spring/summer 2011. there are some other items too as that combine plastic and leather.


----------



## p1aymakr

Dear Longchamp experts,

I recently bought two Longchamp Roseau Tote, one from Ebay and another from Nordstrom. There are VERY obvious differences. The Ebay seller, who has great ratings, explained to me that her model is from previous years.

This is an important gift, I do not want to give a fake. Please help verify.:cry:

*Name/item description*:Longchamp Women's Roseau Tote (long straps)
*Name of eBay seller*: mia_scape2 
*Item no.*: Authenticity Tag - 0643759 SPE MON C3 #2686051001
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :

*Note- the "BIGGER" one with "Longchamp" dust bag (no logo/1948), made in Romania is from Nordstrom. Smaller one says Made in France.

pic 1 (Nordstrom's on right)-http://cl.ly/image/0n2d0S102M2i
pic 2-http://cl.ly/image/3R1n1G2G0H2d
pic 3-http://cl.ly/image/1j2K2L2l2O0z
pic 4-http://cl.ly/image/2Y3a2P2H2s2r
pic 5-http://cl.ly/image/3T1T0T2q1I01

Listing link-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...2Bd7dQTOvB1J926M9CAlA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rx4dsoul

p1aymakr said:


> Dear Longchamp experts,
> 
> I recently bought two Longchamp Roseau Tote, one from Ebay and another from Nordstrom. There are VERY obvious differences. The Ebay seller, who has great ratings, explained to me that her model is from previous years.
> 
> This is an important gift, I do not want to give a fake. Please help verify.:cry:
> 
> *Name/item description*:Longchamp Women's Roseau Tote (long straps)
> *Name of eBay seller*: mia_scape2
> *Item no.*: Authenticity Tag - 0643759 SPE MON C3 #2686051001
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> Listing link-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...2Bd7dQTOvB1J926M9CAlA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The Ebay Roseau item is Authentic.
Details are consistent with an "earlier" Roseau.


----------



## p1aymakr

rx4dsoul said:


> The Ebay Roseau item is Authentic.
> Details are consistent with an "earlier" Roseau.



Thank you for the fast reply!


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings!
Please help me again authenticate this one for the 2nd time. I'm not sure for the paper issued to me. Is Longchamp issued that kind of paper bag? aside from large green paper bag? Hope to hear from you soon 

Name of the Item: Longchamp Planetes MLH Hazelnut
Seller: Online seller on ebay

Thanks so much,

Whisky


----------



## grace.jisydney

I think the original longchamp bag should have the year on the zip puller.


----------



## kevjutsu

Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me?

This is a Longchamp Planetes Large (Black)

Seller: Purchased from mail forwarder










































Kind thanks,

Kevjutsu


----------



## rx4dsoul

kevjutsu said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> This is a Longchamp Planetes Large (Black)
> 
> Seller: Purchased from mail forwarder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind thanks,
> 
> Kevjutsu


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Greetings!
> Please help me again authenticate this one for the 2nd time. I'm not sure for the paper issued to me. Is Longchamp issued that kind of paper bag? aside from large green paper bag? Hope to hear from you soon
> 
> Name of the Item: Longchamp Planetes MLH Hazelnut
> Seller: Online seller on ebay
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Whisky


Authentic. 
yes, the brown paperbag is sometimes used by some stores.
I do caution against using the paperbag as a gauge for authenticity. If you notice in the first page of this thread,  I omitted asking for photos of paperbags, carecards and even sticker codes, as these are so easily faked.


----------



## sasha76

Hi again,

My pictures weren't authenticated here, must be my fault. I am sorry if they were poor quality photos. I ended up going to Nordstrom's and buying a new large Planetes and am returning the one that I posted about on here because it smelled funny. Turns out the new one is bigger so that is great for me. At least now I don't have to worry about authenticating the new or old one (or I hope not). Sorry to be a bother on this thread. 

Peace.


----------



## whisky

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> yes, the brown paperbag is sometimes used by some stores.
> I do caution against using the paperbag as a gauge for authenticity. If you notice in the first page of this thread,  I omitted asking for photos of paperbags, carecards and even sticker codes, as these are so easily faked.



Thanks again for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## amaris13

Hello! I'm considering the following two listings; would you be able to authenticate them for me? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3380112933

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-N...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cf2c488e

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

amaris13 said:


> Hello! I'm considering the following two listings; would you be able to authenticate them for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Longch...403?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3380112933



This is Fake. A lot of details are wrong. sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

amaris13 said:


> Hello! I'm considering the following two listings; would you be able to authenticate them for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-N...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cf2c488e
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Please post a photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## udisdfre

is it real? all of the responses?or maybe we can find help from someone professional,like the store selling longchamp bags?


----------



## w3i_87

Can help me see this seller from FB the longchamp is authentic or not? RM410 for planete medium.
thanks so much!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/11173379992537670812334.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/28916379828549571212925.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/15094137999790980511614.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/37929638522371644701174.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/48533538648946408991350.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/54282538001444221843292.jpg/


----------



## kpcat1217

Hi guys,

I recently bought LM - Noir and Navy at Longchamp SG, then when I got back here in Manila, Beeconomic/Groupon Philippines posted the same model with 60% off the original price. Please could you authenticate if the bags sold here are original? 

http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-E011/716745004

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kpcat1217 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently bought LM - Noir and Navy at Longchamp SG, then when I got back here in Manila, Beeconomic/Groupon Philippines posted the same model with 60% off the original price. Please could you authenticate if the bags sold here are original?
> 
> http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-E011/716745004
> 
> Thanks!



I dont see any photos of the tag or tags. Please ask for them. 
And dont be fooled by 60% off, the price is too good to be true and in such cases, be on high alert for fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

w3i_87 said:
			
		

> Can help me see this seller from FB the longchamp is authentic or not? RM410 for planete medium.
> thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/11173379992537670812334.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/28916379828549571212925.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/15094137999790980511614.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/37929638522371644701174.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/48533538648946408991350.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/54282538001444221843292.jpg/



Fake.


----------



## grace.jisydney

Never heard that long champ is made in Romania, but from France, China and Tunis


----------



## julybenz56

Apears pretty much authentic to me. The images gives quite a good idea about its quality but can't definitely guarantee it.


----------



## cutieant

Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me?
Seller: Online seller

Hope you can help me.

Many thanks!



limited edition petal 2011


----------



## lannes

*LONGCHAMP LE Tree of Life Large Tote*
*Seller:* eBay "3573perry"
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Tree-of-Life-Bilberry-tote-bag-Navy-Size-Large-/151002315740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328707bdc

Could someone help me authenticate this please! 

I'm not sure if the seller is using fake pics because in her item description she clearly says "Made in China" while the bag should be make in France (like in the picture). She's guaranteeing 100% authenticity. I really want this bag and it's the only place I've seen that's selling it that might have a chance of being legit! Hopefully someone could help me out... or even point me to better places to look.


----------



## lannes

lannes said:


> *LONGCHAMP LE Tree of Life Large Tote*
> *Seller:* eBay "3573perry"
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Tree-of-Life-Bilberry-tote-bag-Navy-Size-Large-/151002315740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328707bdc
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this please!
> 
> I'm not sure if the seller is using fake pics because in her item description she clearly says "Made in China" while the bag should be make in France (like in the picture). She's guaranteeing 100% authenticity. I really want this bag and it's the only place I've seen that's selling it that might have a chance of being legit! Hopefully someone could help me out... or even point me to better places to look.



The one I posted was sold and a new bag with the same pictures were immediately uploaded... not a good sign right? 

*New Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Tree-of-Life-Bilberry-tote-bag-Navy-Size-Large-/151004073838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23288b4f6e


----------



## rx4dsoul

cutieant said:
			
		

> Hello can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> Seller: Online seller
> 
> Hope you can help me.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> limited edition petal 2011



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lannes said:
			
		

> LONGCHAMP LE Tree of Life Large Tote
> Seller: eBay "3573perry"
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Tree-of-Life-Bilberry-tote-bag-Navy-Size-Large-/151002315740?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328707bdc
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this please!
> 
> I'm not sure if the seller is using fake pics because in her item description she clearly says "Made in China" while the bag should be make in France (like in the picture). She's guaranteeing 100% authenticity. I really want this bag and it's the only place I've seen that's selling it that might have a chance of being legit! Hopefully someone could help me out... or even point me to better places to look.



This is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lannes said:
			
		

> The one I posted was sold and a new bag with the same pictures were immediately uploaded... not a good sign right?
> 
> New Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Longchamp-Tree-of-Life-Bilberry-tote-bag-Navy-Size-Large-/151004073838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23288b4f6e



Tree of Life was not issued in Bilberry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

grace.jisydney said:
			
		

> Never heard that long champ is made in Romania, but from France, China and Tunis



Longchamp has sourced out labor in new countries including  Romania. This issue has already been settled here before.


----------



## cutieant

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## cutieant

add another photo that i forget attached yesterday. I was wondering is that the logo inside leather flap look obviously too? thanks~

model: longchamp limited edition petals 2011


----------



## rx4dsoul

cutieant said:
			
		

> add another photo that i forget attached yesterday. I was wondering is that the logo inside leather flap look obviously too? thanks~
> 
> model: longchamp limited edition petals 2011



No need for additional photos. Thanks.


----------



## cutieant

rx4dsoul said:


> No need for additional photos. Thanks.


Sorry... Because I'm newbie to longchamp so not really how to verify the authenticity and I saw other's le pliage inside the leather flap look hairy but flat without the mark of the logo. i do appreciate that u authenticate this is an original bag, so I relief of it. Thanks again!


----------



## bigblueballoon

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm not comfortable with the hardware on this one. Please post a photo of the tag. thanks.


Thanks so much for the reply x

I asked for a picture of the tag of the Le Pliage Large Graphite and he sent me this: http://imgur.com/t0K8kf4

I bought the bag and am waiting for it to arrive and will upload more photos if they are needed 


EDIT: Thought I would include the ebay listing again  http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Bran...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=005&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bigblueballoon said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the reply x
> 
> I asked for a picture of the tag of the Le Pliage Large Graphite and he sent me this: http://imgur.com/t0K8kf4
> 
> I bought the bag and am waiting for it to arrive and will upload more photos if they are needed
> 
> EDIT: Thought I would include the ebay listing again  http://www.ebay.com/itm/45-off-Brand-new-longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Large-Graphite-sales/151004506328?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=005&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem!



Thanks for including the necessary elements.
 Unfortunately though, the tag confirms my suspicion that this item is fake. Aside from the substandard materials, there are a lot of details wrong on the tag. Sorry.


----------



## julsmpab

Hi there! Please authenticate my LM bag.. Medium with long handle.. color black.. Seller:Online.. Here's the links: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700337635874&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700360969205&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700390969202&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700430969198&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700490969192&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ... Super Thank you..


----------



## rx4dsoul

julsmpab said:


> Hi there! Please authenticate my LM bag.. Medium with long handle.. color black.. Seller:Online.. Here's the links: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700337635874&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700360969205&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700390969202&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700430969198&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ; http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=457700490969192&set=pcb.457700514302523&type=1&theater ... Super Thank you..


It's Fake.


----------



## tyatora

hi everyone, please authenticate this LC bag. thanks for the help!



















this is the small long handle size in navy. however, there isn't any interior tag(which states the made in) though. how is that even possible as i supposed all LC bags should by right have the made in label tag in the bag? as from what i know, the le pliage line were mostly made in china. the seller claimed that the bag was a direct purchase from a boutique in germany but i was also told that there isnt any paperbag/pricetag to be provided, and not even the original receipt to prove the buy. the care card is the only thing that comes in attached as seen in the above picture. well, im just not feeling too good about this though. any advice regarding this would very much be appreciated, thanks


----------



## tyatora

tyatora said:


> hi everyone, please authenticate this LC bag. thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the small long handle size in navy. however, there isn't any interior tag(which states the made in) though. how is that even possible as i supposed all LC bags should by right have the made in label tag in the bag? as from what i know, the le pliage line were mostly made in china. the seller claimed that the bag was a direct purchase from a boutique in germany but i was also told that there isnt any paperbag/pricetag to be provided, and not even the original receipt to prove the buy. the care card is the only thing that comes in attached as seen in the above picture. well, im just not feeling too good about this though. any advice regarding this would very much be appreciated, thanks


more pictures of the bag were added, thanks


----------



## julsmpab

Thank you.. May I know if the tag tells you that it's fake? The seller told me that I can refund it if it's fake. Appreciate your response.


----------



## rx4dsoul

julsmpab said:


> Thank you.. May I know if the tag tells you that it's fake? The seller told me that I can refund it if it's fake. Appreciate your response.



We cannot release specifics. Generally, just poor materials such as the leather, hardware and wrong details on your tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tyatora said:


> hi everyone, please authenticate this LC bag. thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the small long handle size in navy. however, there isn't any interior tag(which states the made in) though. how is that even possible as i supposed all LC bags should by right have the made in label tag in the bag? as from what i know, the le pliage line were mostly made in china. the seller claimed that the bag was a direct purchase from a boutique in germany but i was also told that there isnt any paperbag/pricetag to be provided, and not even the original receipt to prove the buy. the care card is the only thing that comes in attached as seen in the above picture. well, im just not feeling too good about this though. any advice regarding this would very much be appreciated, thanks



please provide better photos especially of the leather, leather marks and zipper material (where one can see the stitches) etc etc. these are very important when there is no tag inside.
PLease see page one of this thread for a guide.

Also, the manufacture of the standard Le Pliage is not confined to China. ALL countries that Longchamp utilizes can make ANY of the lines.


----------



## tyatora

thanks for the response. i did provide the pics of the zipper and the stitches, you dont mind taking a look at them? and also, is it normal for authentic lc bags to actually not have the label tag with the serial number on it, as i believe the serial number is one of the ways to identify the authenticity of the bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

tyatora said:


> thanks for the response. i did provide the pics of the zipper and the stitches, you dont mind taking a look at them? and also, is it normal for authentic lc bags to actually not have the label tag with the serial number on it, as i believe the serial number is one of the ways to identify the authenticity of the bag?



I believe i said a photo of the zipper from underneath where one can see the stitches that join it to the nylon.  also, the photos posted do not have enough light to see the leather properly (please aavoid flash though ) thanks

Some resellers cut or remove the tags.


----------



## pointofretreat

Please help me authenticate this bag.

It is a LC Le Pliage large LH navy bag, bought it from ebay.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...ltDomain_211&hash=item2a29e2fa37#ht_940wt_922





























Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pointofretreat said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> It is a LC Le Pliage large LH navy bag, bought it from ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo...ltDomain_211&hash=item2a29e2fa37#ht_940wt_922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Fake. Sorry


----------



## pointofretreat

Whats the reason?


----------



## rx4dsoul

pointofretreat said:


> Whats the reason?



Poor leather, substandard materials,  fake tag with wrong details.


----------



## pointofretreat

rx4dsoul said:


> Poor leather, substandard materials,  fake tag with wrong details.


What are the details that are incorrect on the tag?


----------



## _mimo_

Hello guys, kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp.

Name: Longchamp LM Metal Medium Short Handle Shoulder Tote (Black)
Name of the seller: yayendij
Item no.: 271165523143
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Medium-Short-Handle-Shoulder-Tote-Black-/271165523143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f22b984c7

Thank you.


----------



## Liyanamz

Hello, do you think this website is authentic?


http://www.longchampbagsg.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

Liyanamz said:


> Hello, do you think this website is authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.longchampbagsg.com/



Hello and welcome, this website sell fakes. The site was set up in China three months ago (see lookup here).

Hope it helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

_mimo_ said:


> Hello guys, kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> Name: Longchamp LM Metal Medium Short Handle Shoulder Tote (Black)
> Name of the seller: yayendij
> Item no.: 271165523143
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longchamp-LM-Metal-Medium-Short-Handle-Shoulder-Tote-Black-/271165523143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f22b984c7
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry but this is Fake. Something off with the leather, the way the body is put together, and wrong details on the tag to top it all off.


----------



## bigblueballoon

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks for including the necessary elements.
> Unfortunately though, the tag confirms my suspicion that this item is fake. Aside from the substandard materials, there are a lot of details wrong on the tag. Sorry.


That's alright. Thanks for the checking  xx


----------



## msbeautychef

Name/item description/specific item: Victoire Black LLH
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A

Please help me authenticate..


----------



## rx4dsoul

msbeautychef said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Victoire Black LLH
> Name of the seller: N/A
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> Please help me authenticate..



It's Fake. Sorry. Substandard materials. Tag with wrong details.


----------



## msbeautychef

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry. Substandard materials. Tag with wrong details.


may i know which details on the tag is wrong? and which materials? I need to specifically point them out to the seller to get a refund..


----------



## oliviagracia

Item: longchamp orchideal vert llh
Seller: n/a
Item no: n/a
Link: http://pinterest.com/oliviagracia/longchamp-orchideal/

Help me authenticate


----------



## tracingpaper

Hi! First post and really wanting / hoping for the Large Planetes bag in Black. Please help me authenticate:

Name/item: Longchamp Planetes in Black (Large)
Item no.: 1899002



















Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tracingpaper said:


> Hi! First post and really wanting / hoping for the Large Planetes bag in Black. Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Name/item: Longchamp Planetes in Black (Large)
> Item no.: 1899002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

oliviagracia said:


> Item: longchamp orchideal vert llh
> Seller: n/a
> Item no: n/a
> Link: http://pinterest.com/oliviagracia/longchamp-orchideal/
> 
> Help me authenticate



Authentic.


----------



## daisy_dukes

Hello, could someone please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Navy Tote Bag

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

daisy_dukes said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Navy Tote Bag
> 
> Thanks!



Real!


----------



## _mimo_

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry but this is Fake. Something off with the leather, the way the body is put together, and wrong details on the tag to top it all off.



Thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## blount6

Hello

Can someone please Authenticate these Christian Louboutin Black Daffodile Ghildarc Pumps


----------



## Elliespurse

blount6 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone please Authenticate these Christian Louboutin Black Daffodile Ghildarc Pumps



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-cls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html

(thread is in the Christian Louboutin forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)


Good luck.


----------



## blount6

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-cls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html
> 
> (thread is in the Christian Louboutin forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)
> 
> 
> Good luck.


thank you - as you can see i'm new LOL


----------



## Cyan Gypsy

Would someone please authenticate this bag?  Thankyou! 
(hopefully I've posted this in the correct format since I'm still very new to TPF)

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LONGCHAMP Victoire Large Nylon tote bag "PURPLE"
Name of the seller: mimco686
Item no.: 121077170106
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...ags&hash=item1c30c2ffba&_uhb=1#ht_1490wt_1186


----------



## Skywalker30

I have not ever seen zipper pulls like this either...


----------



## adriennem88

Please authenticate!
Christian Louboutin Bibi Pumps Size 36 1/2 Tan Suede Mint
Seller : aircase
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=013&category=55793&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cyan Gypsy said:


> Would someone please authenticate this bag?  Thankyou!
> (hopefully I've posted this in the correct format since I'm still very new to TPF)
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LONGCHAMP Victoire Large Nylon tote bag "PURPLE"
> Name of the seller: mimco686
> Item no.: 121077170106
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...ags&hash=item1c30c2ffba&_uhb=1#ht_1490wt_1186



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Cyan Gypsy

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.



Oh really?  Damn!  Can I ask what makes it fake so I know what I'm looking for?  I'd really like one of these and I don't want to be annoying and post up a zillion of them for authentication. :giggles:


----------



## happyrabbit19

Hi guys, please help me authenticate this. I did not have doubts on its authenticity at first,thinking that there are no LM Metal bags that are fake and being sod in the market. I was wrong  I will truly appreciate your inputs on this item's authenticity.


Name/item description: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold large long handle
Name of the seller: 4th0fdyr from Ebay Philippines
Item no.: Ebay item num 171006084435
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
The full url of the listing is

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Wholesale-Pr...omain_211&hash=item27d0c1c553#ht_16811wt_1137

From the link, please look at photos 2 until 8

Please please help me authenticate this. I don't eant to waste my money


----------



## rx4dsoul

happyrabbit19 said:


> Hi guys, please help me authenticate this. I did not have doubts on its authenticity at first,thinking that there are no LM Metal bags that are fake and being sod in the market. I was wrong  I will truly appreciate your inputs on this item's authenticity.
> 
> 
> Name/item description: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold large long handle
> Name of the seller: 4th0fdyr from Ebay Philippines
> Item no.: Ebay item num 171006084435
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> The full url of the listing is
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Wholesale-Pr...omain_211&hash=item27d0c1c553#ht_16811wt_1137
> 
> From the link, please look at photos 2 until 8
> 
> Please please help me authenticate this. I don't eant to waste my money


Pls provide the necessary photos as requested on page one ofbthis thread.


----------



## happyrabbit19

rx4dsoul said:


> Pls provide the necessary photos as requested on page one ofbthis thread.


Hi guys, please help me authenticate this. I did not have doubts on its authenticity at first,thinking that there are no LM Metal bags that are fake and being sod in the market. I was wrong  I will truly appreciate your inputs on this item's authenticity.


Name/item description: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold large long handle
Name of the seller: 4th0fdyr from Ebay Philippines
Item no.: Ebay item num 171006084435
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
The full url of the listing is
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Wholesale-Pri...t_16811wt_1137


Please please help me authenticate this. I don't eant to waste my money


----------



## happyrabbit19

Unfortunately, I cant post the photos here due to account limitations as Im a new member.  Here are the photo links instead:

http://i.imgur.com/ADyYufq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HANmPHI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xV0YLnf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/iYA2tmx.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PTAZBPg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PbWnpND.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/aUMnJAu.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

happyrabbit19 said:


> Hi guys, please help me authenticate this. I did not have doubts on its authenticity at first,thinking that there are no LM Metal bags that are fake and being sod in the market. I was wrong  I will truly appreciate your inputs on this item's authenticity.
> 
> 
> Name/item description: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold large long handle
> Name of the seller: 4th0fdyr from Ebay Philippines
> Item no.: Ebay item num 171006084435
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :



Unfortunately this item is fake. Substandard materials, poorly constructed, fake tag.


----------



## Joanna Sue

Hi,
please help me authenticate a bag I found on Ebay. It is very urgent as the auction is only running for another 20 hours. I couldn't find out the collection date it could be from, also the bag and the tags look odd to me in some pictures (or maybe it's just the quality of the pics, I don't know).

Thanks so far!

*Name/item description/specific item* Kate Moss for Longchamp (Gloucester bag in suede leather, I guess)
*Name of the seller*:  mccormicka631
*Item no*.: 261183054366 (Ebay Germany)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damenhandtas...4366?pt=DE_Armbänder_Sets&hash=item3ccfb9221e


----------



## tracingpaper

Hi again, I'm trying one more time on a planetes bag:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:LC Large Planetes Bag Black
Name of the seller: kabakitty 
Item no.: 1899002
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 







The original auction with more pictures is here - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Planetes-Large-Nylon-Leather-Bag-Large-/221202780409?ViewItem=&item=221202780409&nma=true&si=N93T05pMFfKKciqnlS3LWxoKf5c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## TiffanyL

Hey authenticators I'm wondering if you could please helpmeet authenticate this red medium longchamp le pilage shopper with long handles
The pictures are taken by the seller
TYI

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Brand-new-Authentic-Longchamp-tote-handbag-purse-in-Red-W0QQAdIdZ465974365


----------



## rx4dsoul

Joanna Sue said:


> Hi,
> please help me authenticate a bag I found on Ebay. It is very urgent as the auction is only running for another 20 hours. I couldn't find out the collection date it could be from, also the bag and the tags look odd to me in some pictures (or maybe it's just the quality of the pics, I don't know).
> 
> Thanks so far!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Kate Moss for Longchamp (Gloucester bag in suede leather, I guess)
> *Name of the seller*:  mccormicka631
> *Item no*.: 261183054366 (Ebay Germany)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos*
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damenhandtas...4366?pt=DE_Armbänder_Sets&hash=item3ccfb9221e



Authentic


----------



## Kumon

Hi guys, pls help authenticate this LC planetes. TIA


----------



## Kumon

Here's the zipper ang tag. Thanks much


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Here's the zipper ang tag. Thanks much



This item has short handles ? the handles look short in the photo.

 Please label this item  according to the format we requested on page one of this thread.Thank you.


----------



## Dusk089

If someone had a free moment, I was wondering if they could take a look at this for me. Thanks in advance for the time and help!


Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp Planetes in Purple
Name of the seller: 3573perry 
Item no.: 390561872436
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-L...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aef4d3a34


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> This item has short handles ? the handles look short in the photo.
> 
> Please label this item  according to the format we requested on page one of this thread.Thank you.


 
hi rx4dsoul, It seems short because the color of the handles blend with my black sofa, anyway this is a long handle brown planetes. 
Very sorry for this and thanks much in helping me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> hi rx4dsoul, It seems short because the color of the handles blend with my black sofa, anyway this is a long handle brown planetes.
> Very sorry for this and thanks much in helping me.



Authentic


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


----------



## Kumon

Hi, rx4dsoul, need your help again. Pls help authenticate this LC long handle le pliage -dark violet. TIA


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics, zipper and back part of the bag


----------



## OFICIAL1

Im new to the forum also.How would I go about finding out the authenticity of a Gucci canvas/tote.That I'm soon to be buying.It's a black Gucci tote,I can't make out the serial number's.It has a square leather pouch like pocket in the front center almost.If I were able to post a pic.It would be better!HELP


----------



## OFICIAL1

Im new to the forum also.How would I go about finding out the authenticity of a Gucci canvas/tote.That I'm soon to be buying.It's a black Gucci tote,I can't make out the serial number's.It has a square leather pouch like pocket in the front center almost.If I were able to post a pic.It would be better!HELP


----------



## Elliespurse

OFICIAL1 said:


> Im new to the forum also.How would I go about finding out the authenticity of a Gucci canvas/tote.That I'm soon to be buying.It's a black Gucci tote,I can't make out the serial number's.It has a square leather pouch like pocket in the front center almost.If I were able to post a pic.It would be better!HELP



Hi and welcome, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512.html

(thread is in the Gucci forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)


Good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Hi, rx4dsoul, need your help again. Pls help authenticate this LC long handle le pliage -dark violet. TIA



Hi. I need to see a photo of the zipper material itself, close-up and non-blurry photo of the zipper taken from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. Thanks.


----------



## SuperThea

Hello everyone!  I'm new here at the PurseForum and I'm glad to be part of this since I know this could really help me in deciding what bags to buy, especially Longchamp bags  

Anyway, a friend (I just knew online) is selling me her pre-owned long hand Longchamp LM Metal Rose Gold, but I'm not sure if it's original or not :| Please enlighten me whether this is original or not, and what questions about the bag should I ask her in order to know if the bag is really legit?

Attached herewith are the pictures:










































Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to your opinions on this


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuperThea said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm new here at the PurseForum and I'm glad to be part of this since I know this could really help me in deciding what bags to buy, especially Longchamp bags
> 
> Anyway, a friend (I just knew online) is selling me her pre-owned long hand Longchamp LM Metal Rose Gold, but I'm not sure if it's original or not :| Please enlighten me whether this is original or not, and what questions about the bag should I ask her in order to know if the bag is really legit?
> 
> Attached herewith are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much and I'm looking forward to your opinions on this



Tag


----------



## michellema

Hello please authenticate this LP Large Long Handle bought from a bazaar. Thanks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584677045/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585779934/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585781602/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584682881/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585786298/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584686927/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585790518/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585792346/in/photostream


----------



## Veronica NT

Item Description: 45 Off Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Graphite sales
Seller: mrlongtale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151016293341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

michellema said:


> Hello please authenticate this LP Large Long Handle bought from a bazaar. Thanks
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584677045/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585779934/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585781602/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584682881/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585786298/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8584686927/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585790518/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8585792346/in/photostream



Please post a photo of the tag inside and label  the  tequest according to format on page one. Thanks.


----------



## michellema

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the tag inside and label  the  tequest according to format on page one. Thanks.


Hello, the Longchamp Large Long handle in indigo blue doesn't have tag/s.


Planetes in graphite
bought online (Instagram) gingers_closet
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587895105/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588986920/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588989700/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588991964/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587891881/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588994514/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587894267/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588997116/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588997894/in/photostream


----------



## michellema

Sorry here's the tag for LP large long handle in indigo blue

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587914351/


----------



## rx4dsoul

michellema said:


> Sorry here's the tag for LP large long handle in indigo blue
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587914351/



Fake. 
Tag has wrong details and materials are substandard . Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

michellema said:


> Hello, the Longchamp Large Long handle in indigo blue doesn't have tag/s.
> 
> 
> Planetes in graphite
> bought online (Instagram) gingers_closet
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587895105/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588986920/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588989700/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588991964/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587891881/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588994514/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8587894267/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588997116/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/65444466@N03/8588997894/in/photostream



Also fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Veronica NT said:


> Item Description: 45 Off Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Graphite sales
> Seller: mrlongtale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151016293341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## michellema

Hello may I know why the Planetes graphite is fake? So i can explain it well to the seller? Thanks


----------



## michellema

rx4dsoul said:


> Also fake.


May I know why? So I can explain to the seller when we return them


----------



## Veronica NT

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


thanks for letting me know!


----------



## vivaXglamlove

Item Description: NEW 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage LARGE 1899 Water Blue Tote Bag Purse RARE
Seller: debragingersun 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230950539670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## chloe22

I think its original. No doubt.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vivaXglamlove said:


> Item Description: NEW 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage LARGE 1899 Water Blue Tote Bag Purse RARE
> Seller: debragingersun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230950539670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Please ask for a photo of the tag.
The leather is of poor quality on this one.


----------



## SuperThea

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag



Here's the tag of the pre-owned LLH LM Metal Gold: 


http://s21.postimg.org/e9wp96i07/image.jpg

Sorry and thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## SuperThea

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.



Thanks for letting me know! May I know why it's fake? So I can tell the seller. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SuperThea said:


> Thanks for letting me know! May I know why it's fake? So I can tell the seller. Thanks!



Fake tag and substandard materials


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  Please authenticate this bag.  Thank you!

Item:  Longchamp LM Metal Navy Blue Medium long handle
Seller:  Private seller

The zipper pull is actually silver but it came out as gold in the pictures.  This is the medium long handle but I understand in some countries this size is referred to as small(?).  Thank you!


----------



## vivaXglamlove

Item Description: Longchamp PLANETE Black Large DOUBLE Shoulder bag duffel Tote 175$ AUTHENT
Seller: fifajuicy 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48539f3500


----------



## rx4dsoul

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  Please authenticate this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> Item:  Longchamp LM Metal Navy Blue Medium long handle
> Seller:  Private seller
> 
> The zipper pull is actually silver but it came out as gold in the pictures.  This is the medium long handle but I understand in some countries this size is referred to as small(?).  Thank you!



This is fake. That's substandard metallic canvas and leather with a fake tag to top it off. Sorry.


----------



## nancdmd

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. That's substandard metallic canvas and leather with a fake tag to top it off. Sorry.



Whew! Good thing i had it authenticated first before buying. It would've been a lot of money for something fake.  Thank you very much. I appreciate your work.


----------



## s&bfan

Name/item description: Planetes medium tote (long handles)
Name of the seller: mimco686
Item no.: 121086879798
Link to the item:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121086879798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:
There is a photo of the tag in the listing. Please let me know if you require further pictures & I will ask the seller. The auction has 1 day and 21 hours to run.

Thanks in advance authenticators!


----------



## rx4dsoul

s&bfan said:


> Name/item description: Planetes medium tote (long handles)
> Name of the seller: mimco686
> Item no.: 121086879798
> Link to the item:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121086879798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> There is a photo of the tag in the listing. Please let me know if you require further pictures & I will ask the seller. The auction has 1 day and 21 hours to run.
> 
> Thanks in advance authenticators!



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## s&bfan

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.



Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## sararaslan

Hi  

I am from Malaysia, can you please authenticate these two Longchamps. This is the first one 

*NAME :* LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE LARGE LONG HANDLE IN BILBERRY 
*Name of the seller:* an online blogshop from Malaysia 
*Item no.: -*
































Thank you in advance!


----------



## sararaslan

This is another one 

NAME : LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN RAISIN
SELLER : A BLOGSHOP FROM MALAYSIA


----------



## nancdmd

Hi!  I need your help on this one.  Authentic or not?   thank you in advance!

Item:   Longchamp LM Metal Burgundy Medium Long Handle
Seller:  Rios


----------



## dGreatDee

Hi! Please help to authenticate this Longchamp.

NAME: LONGCHAMP LM METAL LARGE LONG HANDLE IN NAVY BLUE
Dimension: 31 x 30 x 29 cm
Name of the seller: DEALMATES from Malaysia


----------



## dGreatDee

Hi! Please also help to authenticate this Longchamp.

NAME : LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN CHOCOLATE 
Dimensions: 25 x 25 x 14 cm
Name of the seller: a blogshop from Malaysia


----------



## rx4dsoul

sararaslan said:


> This is another one
> 
> NAME : LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN RAISIN
> SELLER : A BLOGSHOP FROM MALAYSIA


Both fakes. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dGreatDee said:


> Hi! Please also help to authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> NAME : LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN CHOCOLATE
> Dimensions: 25 x 25 x 14 cm
> Name of the seller: a blogshop from Malaysia



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nancdmd said:


> Hi!  I need your help on this one.  Authentic or not?   thank you in advance!
> 
> Item:   Longchamp LM Metal Burgundy Medium Long Handle
> Seller:  Rios



Photo of tag too small


----------



## purplebbles

Name/item description: Pink Longchamp
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://poshmark.com/listing/514865cb8ae4a067a2002ddd

I just bought this through poshmark for my sister.  I don't know anything about Longchamps.  Please help authenticate.  And what model is this?  Thank you!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224739373.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224738428.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224731710.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224731362.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## dGreatDee

Hi rx4dsoul, can you please authenticate Post #7514.



dGreatDee said:


> Hi! Please help to authenticate this Longchamp.
> 
> NAME: LONGCHAMP LM METAL LARGE LONG HANDLE IN NAVY BLUE
> Dimension: 31 x 30 x 29 cm
> Name of the seller: DEALMATES from Malaysia


----------



## sararaslan

Thanks! I will return the bags to the seller. May I know what proves that they are fakes? Is it the tags?


----------



## dGreatDee

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


can u tell me what is fake so I can inform seller? tq.


----------



## Sylvene

Can you pls help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance. =)

NAME : LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN Black
SELLER : A BLOGSHOP FROM MALAYSIA

http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879333_zpsd27be532.jpg.html?o=4
http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879372_zpsd7a245e3.jpg.html?o=3
http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879404_zps0743651c.jpg.html?o=2
http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879303_zps80e2f2c9.jpg.html?o=5
http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879439_zpsb4458ad7.jpg.html?o=1
http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879464_zpsecf2cf41.jpg.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sylvene said:


> Can you pls help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance. =)
> 
> NAME : LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN Black
> SELLER : A BLOGSHOP FROM MALAYSIA
> 
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879333_zpsd27be532.jpg.html?o=4
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879372_zpsd7a245e3.jpg.html?o=3
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879404_zps0743651c.jpg.html?o=2
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879303_zps80e2f2c9.jpg.html?o=5
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879439_zpsb4458ad7.jpg.html?o=1
> http://m1282.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Sylvene_Wong/1364879464_zpsecf2cf41.jpg.html



Fake. Sorry.
Reason why these bags fail authentication : substandard materials and fake details on the tag.
Same reason why other items on this thread fail authentication.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purplebbles said:


> Name/item description: Pink Longchamp
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://poshmark.com/listing/514865cb8ae4a067a2002ddd
> 
> I just bought this through poshmark for my sister.  I don't know anything about Longchamps.  Please help authenticate.  And what model is this?  Thank you!
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224739373.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224738428.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224731710.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...0130401224731362.JPG/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/



It's a fake  , and there is no authentic model like this either. Sorry


----------



## kasume

Dear Authenticators,

I recently purchased a few Longchamp Le Pliage shoppers from eBay. I tried my best to pick good reputation sellers (100% positive feedback or at least 99.6%) who had good feedback on selling Longchamp LPs. Still, I think I may have gotten a few rotten apples 

I am currently using the one tote I believe to be truly authentic I got from eBay as a benchmark. I say I believe it to be authentic because the seller has excellent feedback, and has sent it with a tag from Bloomingdale's still attached to it (the tag has the store's barcode, reference name for item, and even a returns sticker marked Required for Return, with barcode and long stock reference number... it is untouched). That bag is the right size, has all the required marks of authenticity. I think. This bag is burgundy in color.

So, with that burgundy tote nearby, and using a website that helps people like me look for red flags, I've stumbled upon some issues with 3 other LPs I got on eBay. All of them are Medium - there's a navy blue, a dark chocolate brown, and an orange tote.

My biggest issue is with the navy tote. As you will see from the pictures in my photobucket account, the backside of the leather flap looks overly "fuzzy" to me. Moreover, there's no trace of the jockey logo on there. The backside of the leather handles is also overly fuzzy. Another problem is the hot-stamped graphic that reads LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" - MODELE DEPOSE. In the burgundy bag, this text is boldly embossed, you can read the writing very clearly, and all the letters are evenly spaced and exactly the same size. Here, the embossing looks funny to me. For one, the text looks "lighter", less "imprinted" into the leather. Also, the word DEPOSE bugs me - as you will see in the pics, there is a little too much space between the P and the O, and the OSE part of the word seems to be slightly smaller and a bit askew. In the burgundy bag, the O is big, round, fat even, and sits nicely between the P and the S... but here, it's funny. I also don't like the way the handles have been finished - too much leather fuzz showing through.

I have the same hot-stamping text issues with the brown tote. I have posted those pics in the photobucket account too.

Finally, the orange tote seems a bit off. For one, the sizing is a bit weird. Instead of being 30cm tall, it's 31cm tall. Instead of being 31cm across at the narrowest point at the bottom, it is 32cm wide. Also, the handles have a 10" drop. This size difference could be due to the fact that it's an "old" Medium shopper (where the pocket is the big rectangular one that is sewn just "outside" of the handles). BUT I've read old Medium shoppers are 13" tall. This one is only 12" tall. The seller of the orange tote claims to have bought it personally at Bloomingdale's too, and there is a barcode tag on the bag that labels it a TUBE HANDLE tote. Is there a difference between the SHOULDER TOTE (what the label on the burgundy tote says) and the TUBE HANDLE tote? I don't get it. Moreover, can you even buy "old" Shopper totes anymore? How old is this bag if it is indeed the "old" version?

I don't know if this is relevant, but as you will see in the pics, the leather corners of the orange shopper also look too long (I'm using the burgundy tote as a reference in the picture). Finally, one of the handle corners seems to have a funny cut - it looks square-ish (as seen in the photo).

Sorry if my post seems confusing - I got all 3 bags today and alarm bells started ringing, so I just wanted to keep all my bags in one post to avoid chasing up lots of different answers!

I can post more pics if you need. For now, I decided to post the pictures showing the things that "bug" me about these bags, plus a couple of extra tidbits just in case.

Any help will be much appreciated. 

http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1

All the pics are labeled by color of tote in question. Thanks!


----------



## gbbw

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a fake  , and there is no authentic model like this either. Sorry


My mother has the same color bag and I've been talking to Longchamp to get it sent in for repair.  I thought it was a fake as well, but upon sending Longchamp customer care photos of it.  Same exact color as what was posted by purplebbles, ours is just in really bad shape.  Customer care verified that it was authentic and it's a Limited Edition.  So I'm not sure if purplebbles' bag is authentic, but the color does exist.  Hope that helps.


----------



## crappie

Hi, I hope to get this authenticated. These are the pictures I requested for and the seller sent to me. Seller says she bought the bag in Italy. Thank you.

Item name: Le Pliage Cuir small tote in red
Seller: Private seller


----------



## nancdmd

Hi! Kindly authenticate this for me. Thanks!

Item: longchamp lm metal rose gold medium long handle
Seller: private


----------



## nancdmd

Additional pics


----------



## nancdmd

Zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## nancdmd

Im sorry about that. Here's the pic of the zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## Sylvene

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.
> Reason why these bags fail authentication : substandard materials and fake details on the tag.
> Same reason why other items on this thread fail authentication.


Do u mind to share how's the authentic tag looks like? Or can
U pls point out which details is wrong? The seller insist that's a real longchamp. I google to search for the picture but failed. Thanks ya


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sylvene said:


> Do u mind to share how's the authentic tag looks like? Or can
> U pls point out which details is wrong? The seller insist that's a real longchamp. I google to search for the picture but failed. Thanks ya



Sorry we try to protect that information to avoid fakes from getting better.


----------



## s&bfan

I can't speak for rx4dsoul but I am guessing that the reason that authenticators don't share the exact details of why a tag doesn't pass the test is so the people who make the fake bags don't see the answer & begin making even "better" fakes. 

Maybe a more experienced tPFer can give you some advice on how to approach the seller? Best of luck.


----------



## s&bfan

.


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi, I hope to get this authenticated. These are the pictures I requested for and the seller sent to me. Seller says she bought the bag in Italy. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Le Pliage Cuir small



Authentic Veau Foulonne.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nancdmd said:


> Im sorry about that. Here's the pic of the zipper pull. Thanks!



I see some problems with the materials and the tag is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasume said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I recently purchased a few Longchamp Le Pliage shoppers from eBay. I tried my best to pick good reputation sellers (100% positive feedback or at least 99.6%) who had good feedback on selling Longchamp LPs. Still, I think I may have gotten a few rotten apples
> 
> I
> 
> So, with that burgundy tote nearby, and using a website that helps people like me look for red flags, I've stumbled upon some issues with 3 other LPs I got on eBay. All of them are Medium - there's a navy blue, a dark chocolate brown, and an orange
> 
> I have the same hot-stamping text issues with the brown tote. I have posted those pics in the photobucket account too.
> 
> Finally, the orange tote seems a bit off. For one, the sizing is a bit weird. Instead of being 30cm tall, it's 31cm tall. Instead of being 31cm across at the narrowest point at the bottom, it is 32cm wide. Also, the handles have a 10" drop. This size difference could be due to the fact that it's an "old" Medium shopper (where the pocket is the big rectangular one that is sewn just "outside" of the handles). BUT I've read old Medium shoppers are 13" tall. This one is only 12" tall. The seller of the orange tote claims to have bought it personally at Bloomingdale's too, and there is a barcode tag on the bag that labels it a TUBE HANDLE tote. Is there a difference between the SHOULDER TOTE (what the label on the burgundy tote says) and the TUBE HANDLE tote? I don't get it. Moreover, can you even buy "old" Shopper totes anymore? How old is this bag if it is indeed the "old" version?
> 
> 
> Sorry if my post seems confusing - I got all 3 bags today and alarm bells started ringing, so I just wanted to keep all my bags in one post to avoid chasing up lots of different answers!
> 
> I can post more pics if you need. For now, I decided to post the pictures showing the things that "bug" me about these bags, plus a couple of extra tidbits just in case.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1
> 
> All the pics are labeled by color of tote in question. Thanks!


I see what you mean..leather on the brown and navy look off. Cant be too sure about the orange and size measurement might be just relative. Please post photos of the tags i dont seem to see them.


----------



## kasume

Dear rx4dsoul,

Many thanks for replying. I've posted the pull tag photos as requested. They are labeled by color of bag, and also by side (I took pics of both sides of the tags just in case).

In addition, I've received a really odd email from the seller, after warning them I suspected the bags to be possible fakes. I will copy the message here because now more than ever I'm sensing trouble. The seller is based in Canada and has never once had a complaint about the quality of the products they sell, which includes designer goods (bags, wallets, etc). There was even a French girl leaving feedback gushing about how cool it was to have a REAL Longchamp. But then I get these bags... and then this email:

thank you for your email, the bag which you had which made in france or made in china then, and which period time product then, the item you bought from us which made in china!  as longchamp company try to cut the cost, and until now, all the clients which very happy with my product, my product did original outlet stock, maybe having a slight defective, but not visable though,  and we did not make profit for this bag as well,  if you want to return, also accept then we have uk address for return as well.
pls let me know, thank you.

Well, at least it seems they won't protest if I want to give the bags back! That's at least a good sign.

Which is why I need your help - I don't want to keep the products if they're fake. I really would rather have the money back and start all over with my search, as I just don't like having fake goods.

Also, I may sell the orange bag if it's authentic - I think it's TOO orange for me. The pictures made it seem like a nice orange-y orange... but this is more like a tangerine orange, and I'm not loving it. 

Here's the link to the pics,  including tags: 
http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1


Regards,

K.


----------



## crappie

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Veau Foulonne.



Thank you!


----------



## nancdmd

rx4dsoul said:


> I see some problems with the materials and the tag is fake. Sorry.



That's okay! And the hunt continues...


----------



## Satsue

Please authenticate:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp &#8220;Petal&#8221; Le Pliage Long Handle Medium Tote - White
Name of the seller: eshopartist
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Aut...bags&hash=item20d12370ea&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414

Thanks


----------



## Satsue

edit: I was posting another ebay listing but realised there's no tag shown. Will ask the seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

The brown and navy are both fakes. I dont see any problem with the orange. 
And for other members as well, again, there are no outlet stocks for Longchamp. 
Good luck ! 


kasume said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> 
> Many thanks for replying. I've posted the pull tag photos as requested. They are labeled by color of bag, and also by side (I took pics of both sides of the tags just in case)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> K.


----------



## kasume

Dear rx4dsoul,

Thanks a million for taking a look! You have saved my wallet and given me piece of mind! This just goes to demonstrate that one should never EVER bid on items that don't have a million and one pictures showing all the details.... Even when previous positive feedback creates an illusion of security! Thank goodness the seller is willing to take the bags back! But I'm now afraid they will just relist the items later and dupe someone else... 

Again, thanks!


----------



## Esther8800

Hi Experts,

Pls help to check the authenticity of this bag.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Esther8800

Sorry. Additional information as follows:-

Name: Longchamp victoire medium short handle
Dimension: 30cm x 28cm
Colour: Dark chocolate

Thanks!


----------



## Esther8800

Additional photos attached.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Esther8800 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Pls help to check the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is a Fake Victoire. The horse and rider applique on the front is flat and one-dimensional. Tag is also fake. Sorry.


----------



## kasume

Dear Authenticators,

You have already been so much help - thank you 

I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage tote I would like you to look at (yes, I went on a bit of a binge, as I'm in the middle of my handbag collection "spring renewal"). This black medium shopper tote came from a small private seller on eBay with 100% feedback who claims the bag was an unwanted gift. As far as I can tell, the bag is legit... but then again I'm no expert. Still, I got no "bad vibes" from this one as I did from the fake navy and brown ones you guys just helped me spot.

My only nag here is that the handles are a bit poorly finished in the side edge. The other authentic ones I own have perfectly black and smooth edges, while these have some exposed fluff. 

I've taken loads of pics, making sure to get all the relevant details that may help you spot a potential fake.

All input will me much appreciated!

Please bear in mind there are pictures in there of other bags from my current collection I'm trying to get authenticated (a Prada and a Vuitton), so please ignore those!

Here's the link to my updated photobucket account: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1

Thanks again!


----------



## Maeymaey

Hi, can you authenticate this? What line is thi?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ic-Longchamp-Messenger-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ470766388


----------



## Esther8800

rx4dsoul said:


> This is a Fake Victoire. The horse and rider applique on the front is flat and one-dimensional. Tag is also fake. Sorry.


 
Thanks for your help...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maeymaey said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this? What line is thi?
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ic-Longchamp-Messenger-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ470766388



It looks like a Roseau pouch / sling - not absolutely certain of the style but the leather looks like part of that line. Maybe CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe can be more specific. However, I am fairly certain it's authentic.


----------



## crappie

Hi rx4dsoul, can you please help to authenticate this? These are the photos the seller sent me. Thank you.

Item name: Le pliage patch poney medium long handle
Seller: private seller

Pictures:


----------



## Jinxxlarue

Hi everybody I am a newbie. 
I found this seller Japan mono_share on eBay who sells loads of luxury brand bags. Please tell me what you ladies and gents think. It seems to good to be true. Thanks to all the fab authenticators ! This is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...756&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=271183415637&


----------



## nicole_201012

i feel like this is too good to be true... am i right? haha

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote in Aqua/Blue
Name of the seller: pragerd
Item no.: 281088978564
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172356e84

TIA


----------



## Maeymaey

rx4dsoul said:


> It looks like a Roseau pouch / sling - not absolutely certain of the style but the leather looks like part of that line. Maybe CHLONGCHAMP or Ballet_Russe can be more specific. However, I am fairly certain it's authentic.


Thanks a lot, appreciate your reply.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Hello,

Could You Please Help Authenticate This Tote?

I Purchased It At A Yard Sale Over The Weekend And Need Some Help In Determining It's Authenticity.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

timetoshop2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could You Please Help Authenticate This Tote?
> 
> I Purchased It At A Yard Sale Over The Weekend And Need Some Help In Determining It's Authenticity.
> 
> Thanks In Advance!



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You For Letting Me Know!


----------



## kasume

Dear rx4dsoul,

You have already been so much help - thank you.

I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage tote I would like you to look at (yes, I went on a bit of a binge, as I'm in the middle of my handbag collection "spring renewal"). This black medium shopper tote came from a small private seller on eBay with 100% feedback who claims the bag was an unwanted gift. As far as I can tell, the bag is legit... but then again I'm no expert. Still, I got no "bad vibes" from this one as I did from the fake navy and brown ones you just helped me spot.

My only nag here is that the handles are a bit poorly finished in the side edge. The other authentic ones I own have perfectly black and smooth edges, while these have some exposed fluff. 

Would you mind taking a look? I've taken loads of pics, making sure to get all the relevant details that may help you spot a potential fake.

All input will me much appreciated!

Here's the link to my updated photobucket account: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kas...ibrary/?page=1

Thanks again!


----------



## aylynn

Hi, could you please help to authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks a lot!!

NAME : LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN BILBERRY
Dimensions: 31 x 30 x 19 cm


----------



## kasume

Dear rx4dsoul,

Also, one silly question - Longchamp Shopping Pliage totes DON'T come with cheapo dust bags, correct? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasume said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Unfortunately I cannot open the link you posted. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aylynn said:


> Hi, could you please help to authenticate this Longchamp. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> NAME : LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM LONG HANDLE IN BILBERRY
> Dimensions: 31 x 30 x 19 cm



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasume said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> 
> Also, one silly question - Longchamp Shopping Pliage totes DON'T come with cheapo dust bags, correct?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



They dont have dustbags.


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Authentication ASAP appreciated please. Thank you.

link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190819211112&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Item: Longchamp handbag
Item number: 190819211112
Seller: liviacb


----------



## Sueshi

*Name:* Jeremy Scott Gold Plate X Longchamp Bag!
*Seller:* chiporrofinds 
*Item no:* 261196380811
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jeremy-Scott-Gold-Plate-X-Longchamp-Bag-/261196380811


----------



## crappie

Hi I think you missed out mine. Pls help to authenticate. Thank you so much!




crappie said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, can you please help to authenticate this? These are the photos the seller sent me. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Le pliage patch poney medium long handle
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Pictures:


----------



## Satsue

Hi, could you please authenticate this? Thank you so much 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage small shopper, long handle in Fuschia).

Gift from my cousin

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this? Thank you so much
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage small shopper, long handle in Fuschia).
> 
> Gift from my cousin
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## Satsue

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



Can you please let me know why? Thanks for authenticating.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sueshi said:


> *Name:* Jeremy Scott Gold Plate X Longchamp Bag!
> *Seller:* chiporrofinds
> *Item no:* 261196380811
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jeremy-Scott-Gold-Plate-X-Longchamp-Bag-/261196380811



Please check page one for the photos we need. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi I think you missed out mine. Pls help to authenticate. Thank you so much!



I did not miss it.

Anyway, Need photo of the whole item, the zipper material (close enough that you can see the stitches under the zipper where it joins the nylon, closer look of thye front flap leather ). thanks.


----------



## Satsue

Sorry could you please authenticate one more that I posted earlier? The auction is due in 2 days so it would be great if I could have an idea. THANK YOU!!! 



Satsue said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp &#8220;Petal&#8221; Le Pliage Long Handle Medium Tote - White
> Name of the seller: eshopartist
> Item no.: 140947714282
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Aut...bags&hash=item20d12370ea&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kasume

Dear rxydsoul,

I'm so sorry you couldn't open the link. I wonder why...

Ok, let's try it again. Otherwise, I may try to post all the pics on here directly. 

Also, I hope you don't mind, but there's 3 totes on there now - the black, a small blue, and a small orange! Do you mind looking at them all? Sorry to have so many! But these are THE LAST ONES! I promise 

Ok, here's that link again: 

http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasume said:


> Dear rxydsoul,
> 
> I'm so sorry you couldn't open the link. I wonder why...
> 
> Ok, let's try it again. Otherwise, I may try to post all the pics on here directly.
> 
> Also, I hope you don't mind, but there's 3 totes on there now - the black, a small blue, and a small orange! Do you mind looking at them all? Sorry to have so many! But these are THE LAST ONES! I promise
> 
> Ok, here's that link again:
> 
> http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/?page=1



Hi. I dont mind the multitude of items but I would appreciate the buyer/owner  declaring them, as stated in the first page of this thread, we would like the poster to label the items 
example: Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote in Navy.
a few reasons:
1. some requests for authentication are from sellers themselves who try to mislead us by posting fake items with real tags ( taken from the net or real items themselves )
2.to  make sure the buyers know what they are getting or bidding on 
3.make it easier for us to tell you if the item is real or not
etc etc

please do also post photos of the whole item/s and of course improve the size, so that we can scrutinize details properly. ill reply to your post once you have everything in place. Thank you and good luck!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Sorry could you please authenticate one more that I posted earlier? The auction is due in 2 days so it would be great if I could have an idea. THANK YOU!!!



Looks good so far but I cant be sure as only one or two photos are showing up fine, the rest are very blurry.


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

hi, can you please authenticate this pink longchamp for me? 


title: 100% authentic longchamp large le pilage fuchsia pink shopping travel tote bag
seller: *minnie_eshop_06*
item #:  161002875384
 link:  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

many thanks!


----------



## s&bfan

Hello, are you able to authenticate this bag for me?

Item: Large Victoire in black
Seller: jjyyiiaa
Item No: 161003382300
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161003382300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kasume

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. I dont mind the multitude of items but I would appreciate the buyer/owner  declaring them, as stated in the first page of this thread, we would like the poster to label the items
> example: Le Pliage Medium Shopping Tote in Navy.
> a few reasons:
> 1. some requests for authentication are from sellers themselves who try to mislead us by posting fake items with real tags ( taken from the net or real items themselves )
> 2.to  make sure the buyers know what they are getting or bidding on
> 3.make it easier for us to tell you if the item is real or not
> etc etc
> 
> please do also post photos of the whole item/s and of course improve the size, so that we can scrutinize details properly. ill reply to your post once you have everything in place. Thank you and good luck!


Dear rx4dsoul,

Many thanks for your detailed reply.

I will try to do my best to comply with your requirements. 

Firstly, I shall separate my requests to make them easier to process. I shall ask only for 2 authentifications at this time. 

The first is for a Black Medium Shopping Le Pliage Longchamp tote I purchased at auction in eBay before the Easter holiday. This bag now officially belongs to me, as it is too late to ask for a refund if there are any problems. I've used the bag already too, and now consider it a part of my personal collection.

The reason I wish to have it looked at is because the handles aren't as "neat" as the handles of the other bags I bought, which I now know are authentic (all of them still had their Bloomingdale's sales tags firmly attached to them, so there's no arguing with that, I don't think).

I have now put all the relevant photos for this particular tote in their own separate folder, and have included a general view of the bag, as well as all the details from before. The only thing I have not done is improve the size of the images. I am an idiot when it comes to this type of photography, and can only use my ages old portable Lumix camera to take general shots and macro shots. I refuse to use my enormous semi-pro Canon for this type of job, as getting macro shots is way too complicated, and the pictures are beyond enormous.

I do hope this last point about the photography is ok with you. After all, you spotted my previous 2 fakes with perfect ease just a few days ago, and the quality of those shots was the same as these.

Here's the link to the Black Medium Shopping Le Pliage Longchamp tote: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/ka...ium Black Shopping Le Pliage Longchamp?page=1

Please let me know if there's anything more I can do, or if there's anything I've done incorrectly.

Many thanks again,

K.


----------



## kasume

Dear rx4dsoul,

My second request is for a Navy Small Shopping Le Pliage Longchamp tote I purchased at auction in eBay late last month. It just arrived yesterday, and I want to make sure it's authentic.

The reason I wish to have it looked at is because the handles on this one are a right mess. This is not a "new" item but a "gently used" item... so "used" that there are actually small holes in all 4 bottom corners of the bag! :cry: (I'm actually trying to get a partial refund based on that fact, since the seller failed to declare the tote had holes in it and left it simply at "gently used", which to me, a seasoned second-hand purse owner, means a completely different thing).

Still, that particular issue aside, I find the handles too "wrecked" at the sides... but maybe this happens naturally as the bag ages? I don't know. I looked at the serial number and it seems ok, but I still would like a good and experienced pair of eyes to scan it over.

I have now put all the relevant photos for this particular tote in their own separate folder, and have included a general view of the bag, as well as all the details from before. The only thing I have not done is improve the size of the images. I am an idiot when it comes to this type of photography, and can only use my ages old portable Lumix camera to take general shots and macro shots. I refuse to use my enormous semi-pro Canon for this type of job, as getting macro shots is way too complicated, and the pictures are beyond enormous.

I do hope this last point about the photography is ok with you. After all, you spotted my previous 2 fakes with perfect ease just a few days ago, and the quality of those shots was the same as these.

Here's the link to the Navy Small Shopping Le Pliage Longchamp tote: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/kasume_1980/library/Small Navy Le Pliage Shopping Longchamp?page=1

Please let me know if there's anything more I can do, or if there's anything I've done incorrectly.

Many thanks again,

K.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lil*miz*vixen said:


> hi, can you please authenticate this pink longchamp for me?
> 
> 
> title: 100% authentic longchamp large le pilage fuchsia pink shopping travel tote bag
> seller: *minnie_eshop_06*
> item #:  161002875384
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> many thanks!



We need more photos . Please check out first page.


----------



## Adore

Authentic Longchamp?

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: 'Le Pliage - Large' Tote Bag - Beige
Name of the seller: mountzma
Item no.: 321101246344
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Le-Pliage-L...Handbags&hash=item4ac3202f88&autorefresh=true


----------



## rx4dsoul

s&bfan said:


> Hello, are you able to authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Large Victoire in black
> Seller: jjyyiiaa
> Item No: 161003382300
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161003382300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's Fake. Sorry>


----------



## rx4dsoul

Adore said:


> Authentic Longchamp?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: 'Le Pliage - Large' Tote Bag - Beige
> Name of the seller: mountzma
> Item no.: 321101246344
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Le-Pliage-L...Handbags&hash=item4ac3202f88&autorefresh=true



Need photo of tag inside.


----------



## s&bfan

How about this one? I swear I'll give up then - I think everything I've asked about has been fake! 

Item: Large Le Pliage in red
Item no: 161002884693
Seller: mrlongtale
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161002884693?redirect=mobile

Thanks very much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

s&bfan said:


> How about this one? I swear I'll give up then - I think everything I've asked about has been fake!
> 
> Item: Large Le Pliage in red
> Item no: 161002884693
> Seller: mrlongtale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161002884693?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks very much!



I cannot open the link you posted. 
May i suggest though buying only from Longchamp boutiques or authorized department store branches.


----------



## s&bfan

I understand that is a safer option but I've only just gotten into Longchamp. The colors available at the moment are limited and I find the older ranges more appealing.


----------



## nerimanna

Hi! Can anyone tell if this is real/fake? Thank you!

Name: Longchamp Roseau Small Bag
Seller: n/a


----------



## godscardinal

Item: Sac a Dos
Purchased: Private individual..not an e-bay sale
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? There is no interior tag and there is a # stamped under the leather flap. Thanks.


----------



## vedsss

Hi could you please help authenticate this bag. I am 90% sure but the snap button reinforcement worries me so as I have never seen any like this but I could be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## vedsss

Hi could you please help authenticate this bag. I am 90% sure but the snap button reinforcement worries me so as I have never seen any like this but I could be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## vedsss

More pictures:

























Oops sorry. almost forgot.

Name of Item: LC Type L Large Shopping Bag. (Black)
Origin: Got this bag from a relative. I took the pictures myself.

Thanks again!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Could You Please Help Authenticate This Longchamp?

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nerimanna said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell if this is real/fake? Thank you!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Roseau Small Bag
> Seller: n/a


^ Authentic.



godscardinal said:


> Item: Sac a Dos
> Purchased: Private individual..not an e-bay sale
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? There is no interior tag and there is a # stamped under the leather flap. Thanks.


^ Also authentic.



timetoshop2012 said:


> Could You Please Help Authenticate This Longchamp?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


^ Real as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vedsss said:


> More pictures:
> 
> 
> Oops sorry. almost forgot.
> 
> Name of Item: LC Type L Large Shopping Bag. (Black)
> Origin: Got this bag from a relative. I took the pictures myself.
> 
> Thanks again!



Question : is there a tag inside?


----------



## vedsss

rx4dsoul said:


> Question : is there a tag inside?


Hi! There is no tag inside.  That shouldn't be a concern as older models  really didn't have tags inside. I forgot to take a picture and only checked  now, the  3 digit serial is stamped under the flap as it should. Thanks!


----------



## godscardinal

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Authentic.
> 
> 
> ^ Also authentic.
> 
> 
> ^ Real as well.


 

Thanks for taking a look, (Godscardinal)


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You! 



rx4dsoul said:


> ^ Real as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vedsss said:


> Hi! There is no tag inside.  That shouldn't be a concern as older models  really didn't have tags inside. I forgot to take a picture and only checked  now, the  3 digit serial is stamped under the flap as it should. Thanks!



I thought you were asking for authentication , hence that becomes my concern. i responded by asking if there was a tag because if you answered that there wasnt any, then i was going to say that yes your item is real. But it seems you already have your answer to your own question .


----------



## vedsss

rx4dsoul said:


> I thought you were asking for authentication , hence that becomes my concern. i responded by asking if there was a tag because if you answered that there wasnt any, then i was going to say that yes your item is real. But it seems you already have your answer to your own question .


Glad to hear that. Thanks! Was just apprehensive because of the reinforcements.


----------



## Satsue

Hi authenticators, is this real or fake?

Name: Le Pliage "S" in Cyclamen
Seller: valuevalue_guy (ebay)
Item number: 181121228848
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181121228848?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_4186wt_1159

Photos by seller.


----------



## Satsue

Also...

Name: Le Pliage "S" in Fuchsia
Seller: authenticmk
Item number: 140940976140
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140940976140&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks for your help!!! I'd love an authentic Le Pliage in pink, unfortunately I'm a season or two late.

Photos from seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Hi authenticators, is this real or fake?
> 
> Name: Le Pliage "S" in Cyclamen
> Seller:



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Also...
> 
> Name: Le Pliage "S" in Fuchsia
> Seller: authenticmk
> Item number: 140940976140
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140940976140&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



Listing doesnt have enough photos and the other posted photos do not open.


----------



## zli81985

http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0875.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0877.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0878.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0884.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0886.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0891.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0894.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0900.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0905.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0907.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0910.JPG

Hi could you please help authenticate this bag. Got it from private person. 

Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Large Tote, navy

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zli81985

Hello, can you please authenticate the bag? Got it from private person.
Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Large Tote

Thanks.
Now i am learning how to upload the pictures. Can you just open the link?
There are some pictures in the link. IMG_0878.JPG in the directory is the tag. 

http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0875.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0877.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0878.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0881.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0884.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0886.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0891.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0894.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0900.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0905.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0907.JPG
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/IMG_0910.JPG


----------



## Satsue

Le Pliage "S" in Cyclamen


rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much


----------



## Satsue

rx4dsoul said:


> Name: Le Pliage "S" in Fuchsia
> Seller: authenticmk
> Item number: 140940976140
> 
> Listing doesnt have enough photos and the other posted photos do not open.



Sorry I've updated the links, I hope it works this time.


----------



## zli81985

Can you please authentic the bag?
Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Large Tote, navy
Got from private person.

Thanks.
Please find the link for the pictures, including the tag.
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/


----------



## rx4dsoul

zli81985 said:


> Can you please authentic the bag?
> Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Large Tote, navy
> Got from private person.
> 
> Thanks.
> Please find the link for the pictures, including the tag.
> http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/



Please declare the size. Also need a photo of the zipper material from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Sorry I've updated the links, I hope it works this time.



real!


----------



## zli81985

I have updated some pictures from IMG_0914 to IMG_0928.
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/


The size is about 50 X 30 X 20 CM. Possibly the size is not so accurate. 
The length is longest distance between two edges.

Thanks.


----------



## tnguye78

hi! May I please get this authenticated?

Item:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181121202899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
item number: 181121202899
seller: 717bateman

I tried to ask for more pictures but those are the ones she listed. Please let me know if I need to ask for more. Thank you for your time


----------



## Satsue

rx4dsoul said:


> real!



Yay! Thanks for your help


----------



## h0ttuna

Deleted as I found the correct group to post to.

h0ttuna


----------



## s&bfan

Hi, can you please authenticate this for me?

Item: Large Le Pliage in red
Item no: 290896053198
Seller: fluffyjimmy
Item no: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29089605...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_935wt_1271

I asked the seller for more photos - will post again shortly.


----------



## s&bfan

More to follow.


----------



## s&bfan

And three more:


----------



## demented_angel

hi, i need to authenticate this, longchamp large bilberry with long handles, it was given to me as a gift, she put a clear nail polish on the zipper pull so as not to tarnish the gold hardware, thanks 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3499.jpg




http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3496.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3495.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3493.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3492.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3490.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3489.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3488.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3487.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3487.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3486.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3480.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3478.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3479.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3483.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

s&bfan said:


> And three more:
> View attachment 2141301
> View attachment 2141302
> View attachment 2141303



Authentic>


----------



## rx4dsoul

demented_angel said:


> hi, i need to authenticate this, longchamp large bilberry with long handles, it was given to me as a gift, she put a clear nail polish on the zipper pull so as not to tarnish the gold hardware, thanks
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/catatonic_star/IMG_3499.jpg



Hi. the photos are too small and need improvement . sorry.


----------



## s&bfan

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic>



Thanks very much! I've struck pay dirt. &#128516;


----------



## tnguye78

tnguye78 said:


> hi! May I please get this authenticated?
> 
> Item:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181121202899?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> item number: 181121202899
> seller: 717bateman
> 
> I tried to ask for more pictures but those are the ones she listed. Please let me know if I need to ask for more. Thank you for your time



Hi again,
I think I may have been passed up. Can you please authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## zli81985

zli81985 said:


> I have updated some pictures from IMG_0914 to IMG_0928.
> http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/
> 
> 
> The size is about 50 X 30 X 20 CM. Possibly the size is not so accurate.
> The length is longest distance between two edges.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, I have uploaded the photos of zipper and measured the size. Can you please help me to authenticate the bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

tnguye78 said:


> Hi again,
> I think I may have been passed up. Can you please authenticate? Thank you!



Some details are difficult to see from the photos such ad the zipper. I also need a phpto of the tag insode. Thanks.


----------



## Adore

Are these authentic? Is the gray discontinued or something? It is not on their site.. The second one I asked for further photos

Name/item description/specific item: New Longchamp Le Pliage Large Gray
Name of the seller: mm2gus
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130887427901?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Name/item description/specific item: Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Large.Nylon Shoulder Tote MSRP $145 Light Gray..
Name of the seller: maykhashane
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310651569395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Dif color:

Name/item description/specific item: 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage 1899 Beige Shoulder Bag Tote Purse LARGE
Name of the seller: cmpdec83
Link to the item:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181118861693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## demented_angel

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. the photos are too small and need improvement . sorry.


Will upload clearer pics later, thanks


----------



## zli81985

rx4dsoul said:


> Please declare the size. Also need a photo of the zipper material from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. Thanks!



Hi, again. I have updated some pictures from IMG_0914 to IMG_0928.
http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/


The size is about 50 X 30 X 20 CM. Possibly the size is not so accurate. 
The length is longest distance between two edges.

Thanks. Waiting for your help.


----------



## demented_angel

hi, here are some clearer pics, Longchamp large bilberry with long handles, hope you can authenticate this, thanks again


----------



## demented_angel

more pics


----------



## rx4dsoul

demented_angel said:


> hi, here are some clearer pics, Longchamp large bilberry with long handles, hope you can authenticate this, thanks again



Authentic


----------



## zli81985

rx4dsoul said:


>



Hi, again, can you please authenticate the bag for me? I have retaken the pictures of the zipper inside and updated the pictures. I also measured the size of the bag. Also, I have replied the thread some times in the past few days and was waiting for your help. Your help is very important to me, because i am not sure  if the bag is real or fake. I checked the forum several times a day and look forward to your help. I know you are busy but you are nice, and appreciated your favor. 

If you need more information, it is my pleasure to provide. 

Thanks in advance. Can you please do me a favor and recheck the bag again? Please do not ignore my request.

http://codd.cs.gsu.edu/~zli8/lc/

longchamp le pliage large tote with long handles, navy

Dimension: 50 X 30 X 20 CM


----------



## demented_angel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!!! Now i can sleep soundly at night and use this bag without hesitations, LOL, thanks again :lolots:


----------



## Satsue

Satsue said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Petal Le Pliage Long Handle Medium Tote - White
> Name of the seller: eshopartist
> Item no.: 140947714282
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Auth...#ht_500wt_1414





rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far but I cant be sure as only one or two photos are showing up fine, the rest are very blurry.



Hi, I bought the Le Pliage petal and I've taken clearer photos. Let me know if I need to add more. Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## Satsue

Satsue said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Petal Le Pliage Long Handle Medium Tote - White
> Name of the seller: eshopartist
> Item no.: 140947714282
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-Auth...#ht_500wt_1414





rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good so far but I cant be sure as only one or two photos are showing up fine, the rest are very blurry.



Hi, I bought the Le Pliage petal and I've taken clearer photos. Let me know if I need to add more. Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## Satsue

Sorry about the double post. It was an accident. I don't think I can delete it


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Hi, I bought the Le Pliage petal and I've taken clearer photos. Let me know if I need to add more. Please authenticate, thank you!



Authentic.
Just to clarify though, there are two shopping totes with long handles - a smaller one (sometimes called small or medium) and a larger one (called medium - again,  or large depending on which area you're in)...... and this would be the larger of the two sizes.
Thanks


----------



## Satsue

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Just to clarify though, there are two shopping totes with long handles - a smaller one (sometimes called small or medium) and a larger one (called medium - again,  or large depending on which area you're in)...... and this would be the larger of the two sizes.
> Thanks



Thanks for authenticating and clarifying too


----------



## hanagirl

Kindly authenticate this Longchamp
Please? I bought it at Saks' outlet store but just want to make sure it's real. The tag says made in china and I understand that some of the authentic ones are. Just want to make sure. I doubt of they would sell fakes there. But looks real to me. Thanks in advance! 

Name: Le Pliage large with long handles

Color: Orange (don't know if that's the exact color name)

Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue Off 5th(Orange, CA)


----------



## katemeow

Hi is this forum still working? Thanks!


----------



## katemeow

Hi please help me authenticate this one. I bought this from a seller on FB.


----------



## katemeow

More pictures


----------



## socmoe

Hi! I hope that someone can authenticate this Longchamp bag if possible. If it is the real thing, can you tell me the name and date or anything about it? Thanks so much.



IMG_7666 by Maureen122563, on Flickr



IMG_7670 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7669 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7667 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7664 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7661 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7659 by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_7671 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## Markeg11

Hi Guys,

Can you please provide some advice on these Louis Vuitton pieces. I appreciate your rules state 3 pieces only & the requirements on pictures, however any information on any of the items would be great!

Thanks in advance:

Manufacturer: Louis Vuitton
Place of Sale: Graysonline
Link: http://www.graysonline.com/lot/0022...cluding-historical-chinese-trinket-c?spr=true


Thanks,
Sue


----------



## rx4dsoul

hanagirl said:


> Kindly authenticate this Longchamp
> Please? I bought it at Saks' outlet store but just want to make sure it's real. The tag says made in china and I understand that some of the authentic ones are. Just want to make sure. I doubt of they would sell fakes there. But looks real to me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Le Pliage large with long handles
> 
> Color: Orange (don't know if that's the exact color name)
> 
> Seller: Saks Fifth Avenue Off 5th(Orange, CA)
> 
> View attachment 2146188
> View attachment 2146189
> View attachment 2146190
> View attachment 2146191
> View attachment 2146192
> View attachment 2146193
> View attachment 2146194
> View attachment 2146195
> View attachment 2146196



It's Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

katemeow said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this one. I bought this from a seller on FB.



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Authentic 
Not very familiar with the style unfortunately. I can tell though its an older issue and probably an old Planetes handbag...if someone could back me up.  sorry i cant br of more help than that.


socmoe said:


> Hi! I hope that someone can authenticate this Longchamp bag if possible. If it is the real thing, can you tell me the name and date or anything about it? Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7666 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7670 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7669 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7667 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7664 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7661 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7659 by Maureen122563, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7671 by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## sugardropz

Hi! Could you authenticate this? I bought it from ebay. The seller said its authentic. Its from 
http://myworld.ebay.ph/mr_good_deals2012/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Longchamp le pliage medium long handle. But it seemed small

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/190824415045...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_1051wt_922


----------



## sugardropz

Ho! Could you authenticate this? I bought it from ebay. The seller said its authentic

Longchamp le pliage long handle medium, maroon. It seemed quite small.  Bought it from http://myworld.ebay.ph/mr_good_deals2012/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## ChirpyTogether

Hey,

So I was really happy to find this available online, the only thing that really worries me is I heard that none of the black Eiffel tower bags have been printed in white...only gold? 


Could someone please authenticate ??? 


I would really appreciate that


----------



## socmoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic
> Not very familiar with the style unfortunately. I can tell though its an older issue and probably an old Planetes handbag...if someone could back me up.  sorry i cant br of more help than that.


YAY!! Thank you so much! If anyone has more info to add, I'll be sure to check back to see. Thank you for your time!


----------



## fiberich

Hi, I would like to know this is the real one? Longchamp LM Metal - Old Gold


























Thanks for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sugardropz said:


> Ho! Could you authenticate this? I bought it from ebay. The seller said its authentic
> 
> Longchamp le pliage long handle medium, maroon. It seemed quite small.  Bought it from http://myworld.ebay.ph/mr_good_deals2012/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


Fake. Substandard materials. Sorry  .


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:


> Hi, I would like to know this is the real one? Longchamp LM Metal - Old Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Real.


----------



## sugardropz

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Substandard materials. Sorry  .


Shockz! I'm gonna ask for my money back. Thanks a lot! btw, How did you know that the material is substandard?


----------



## tnguye78

Hi! 
May I please have this authenticated? 
Item: med le pillage
Seller: valuevalue_guy
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181123439009?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

tnguye78 said:


> Hi!
> May I please have this authenticated?
> Item: med le pillage
> Seller: valuevalue_guy
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181123439009?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> View attachment 2149739


Real.


----------



## tnguye78

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



Thank you


----------



## leemeiko

it does look like my camel backpack that I got from my mom more than 10 years ago


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.


thank you so much!


----------



## Markeg11

Hi Guys,

Can I please get a response on my earlier post?


Thanks,
Sue


----------



## sugardropz

Could you please tell me the basis on how you were able to say that its substandard? Coz the seller assured its authentic and went thru strict quality control. Hope you can reply


----------



## aakris

Hi. Can you please authenticate this. These are all I got from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## aakris

More pictures 







LM METAL SHOULDER TOTE BAG IN ROSE GOLD MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE

Thanks!


----------



## ChirpyTogether

OMG im a moron, sorry. Here are the details. If someone could authenticate I would love that 

Also is it true that Eiffel tower le pliages were only printed in gold??? 


Item: Eiffel Tower Le Pliage 
Seller: SolelyOnlineOZ
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4170e9beba 
solelyonline.com/media/wysiwyg/6_paris_black.jpg


----------



## iwantachanelz

Please Help Verify this Chanel

Name: Vintage Chanel Black Lambskin small leather clutch purse with gold CC logo.
Seller: asuka3520
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/370799379632

I really appreciate your time.


----------



## Elliespurse

iwantachanelz said:


> Please Help Verify this Chanel
> 
> Name: Vintage Chanel Black Lambskin small leather clutch purse with gold CC logo.
> Seller: asuka3520
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/370799379632
> 
> I really appreciate your time.



Hi and welcome, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249.html

(thread is in the Chanel forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first and second post)




Good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ChirpyTogether said:


> OMG im a moron, sorry. Here are the details. If someone could authenticate I would love that
> 
> Also is it true that Eiffel tower le pliages were only printed in gold???
> 
> 
> Item: Eiffel Tower Le Pliage
> Seller: SolelyOnlineOZ
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4170e9beba
> solelyonline.com/media/wysiwyg/6_paris_black.jpg



Please check out page one for the necessary photos. Thanks>


----------



## rx4dsoul

aakris said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 2150691
> 
> View attachment 2150692
> 
> View attachment 2150693
> 
> 
> LM METAL SHOULDER TOTE BAG IN ROSE GOLD MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE
> 
> Thanks!


I see some points of concern with the item.
Please post a photo of the inside tag,


----------



## kanoniina123

Is this real fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547388_10151426460844315_504608354_n.jpgfbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/525321_10151426465259315_840177608_n.jpg


----------



## aakris

Hi! Here's the tag:


----------



## katemeow

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Is it because of the backside of the flap which doesnt have the indent of the jockey logo?


----------



## rx4dsoul

aakris said:


> Hi! Here's the tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153119



I'm afraid my suspicions are right, this is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

katemeow said:


> Is it because of the backside of the flap which doesnt have the indent of the jockey logo?



A lot of things wrong with the item (nothing to do with the indent)  but we don't discuss details  for security reasons. Sorry


----------



## aakris

Thank you so much!


----------



## baychibs

Hi Rx! Pls help me authenticate this Longchamp


----------



## baychibs

http://s96.photobucket.com/user/kennesie/library/Longchamp Blue?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baychibs

Item is Le Pliage - Large Long Handle (OUTREMER). Bought this in Hongkong. Sorry for the multiple post. I'm having problem posting here


----------



## jennytby

*Name : LongChamp Victoire - Black Large with long tote*
*Name of the seller*: 
*Item no*.: 

is it an authentic longhchamp? bought it since from last year december


----------



## rx4dsoul

jennytby said:


> *Name : LongChamp Victoire - Black Large with long tote*
> *Name of the seller*:
> *Item no*.:
> 
> is it an authentic longhchamp? bought it since from last year december


^This is Fake. Sorry.


baychibs said:


> http://s96.photobucket.com/user/kennesie/library/Longchamp Blue?sort=3&page=1


^Photos way too small.
Please see first page for proper format and reminders. Thank you.


----------



## aa0421

*Hey Guys. Can you please authenticate this.

Longchamp Le pliage Large long handle - Navy

You can click on the picture to view it larger. Thanks!  *

http://pho.to/1yi6G


----------



## rx4dsoul

aa0421 said:


> *Hey Guys. Can you please authenticate this.
> 
> Longchamp Le pliage Large long handle - Navy  *
> 
> http://pho.to/1yi6G



This is Fake unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## s&bfan

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake unfortunately. Sorry.



rx4dsoul, I just wanted to say I find it sweet that you apologise when you deem an item fake. It's not your fault, yet you feel you should apologise for our disappointments (at least, that's how it seems to me). Thanks for being such a helpful & lovely authenticator! &#128522;


----------



## socmoe

s&bfan said:


> rx4dsoul, I just wanted to say I find it sweet that you apologise when you deem an item fake. It's not your fault, yet you feel you should apologise for our disappointments (at least, that's how it seems to me). Thanks for being such a helpful & lovely authenticator! &#128522;


I've thought the same thing - that is really nice!!


----------



## peppermintpea

*Help please authenticate this Longchamp*



*Longchamp Rodeo Luxe White Sachel Hobo*

*Name of the seller*: Tikavision
*Item no*.: 380260936286
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-R...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5889516a5e


----------



## lilhenna

Please help authenticate this bag. I believe it is a Longchamp Cuir Tote: http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...spp=11&MVhandbags=1&ppp=20&sp=3&rid=47&spc=72


----------



## lilhenna

Here is the Bllomingdales link to the bag I believe it is: http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...spp=11&MVhandbags=1&ppp=20&sp=3&rid=47&spc=72


----------



## jennytby

rx4dsoul said:


> ^This is Fake. Sorry.
> 
> ^Photos way too small.
> Please see first page for proper format and reminders. Thank you.



Material or tag problem? Thanks..


----------



## devildoll1986

Name : LongChamp Victoire - Black Large with long tote
Name of the seller: 
Item no.: 

Please help  authentic this longchamp , thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

lilhenna said:


> Please help authenticate this bag. I believe it is a Longchamp Cuir Tote: http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...spp=11&MVhandbags=1&ppp=20&sp=3&rid=47&spc=72
> 
> View attachment 2156923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156924
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156927



Hi. If it's from an authorized branch it should be good/authentic, no need to worry. But if you do want a  2nd opinion, or purchased it from a reseller, I will need a better view of the tag. Leather looks fine though despite the lack of pixels. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

devildoll1986 said:


> Name : LongChamp Victoire - Black Large with long tote
> Name of the seller:
> Item no.:
> 
> Please help  authentic this longchamp , thanks


I'm afraid this is Fake. Substandard materials and wrong tag details. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jennytby said:


> Material or tag problem? Thanks..



All of the above.


----------



## devildoll1986

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid this is Fake. Substandard materials and wrong tag details. Sorry.


thanks for your helf,i will ask for refund 

can help authentic one more bag ,purchase on last year

longchamp planetes large with long handle


----------



## lilhenna

Hi RX4. Thanks for the help. It's from a reseller. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## aa0421

*Hi again. Can you please authenticate this bag. This is from a seller on ebay..


 LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Large Extendable Tote Bag Navy*


http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...92494076&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## rx4dsoul

devildoll1986 said:


> thanks for your helf,i will ask for refund
> 
> can help authentic one more bag ,purchase on last year
> 
> longchamp planetes large with long handle



Authentic .


----------



## aa0421

*Please authenticate another bag from a seller on ebay. Its a Le Pliage Large tote in Bilberry. 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261206664293&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


and here's the picture of the tag that was sent to me by email. Thanks!! *

http://share.pho.to/1zTEF


----------



## rx4dsoul

aa0421 said:


> *Please authenticate another bag from a seller on ebay. Its a Le Pliage Large tote in Bilberry.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261206664293&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> 
> 
> and here's the picture of the tag that was sent to me by email. Thanks!! *
> 
> http://share.pho.to/1zTEF



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lilhenna said:


> Hi RX4. Thanks for the help. It's from a reseller. Here are some more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157458
> 
> View attachment 2157459
> View attachment 2157460
> View attachment 2157461
> View attachment 2157466



If it's black (looks bluish in your first photos...) in real life, then yes, it is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aa0421 said:


> *Hi again. Can you please authenticate this bag. This is from a seller on ebay..
> 
> 
> LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Large Extendable Tote Bag Navy*
> 
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...92494076&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



Leather looks good. Does it have a tag inside?


----------



## lilhenna

Thank you RX4D! I just picked it up from a local designer reseller for $160! Like new condition, and yes, it is black.


----------



## aa0421

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks good. Does it have a tag inside?



I asked the seller if he/she could send me a pic of the tag inside but he/she haven't replied my messages lol &#128515;. Oh well.

I decided to purchase a large le pliage tote at magnums.net instead. Buying Longchamps on eBay is too risky. IMHO  


Thanks a lot, rx4dsoul.


----------



## MrLacroix

Please authenticate this bag for me. 

*Name:* Magnifique sac à main + bandoulière Longchamp gatsby, édition limitée...
*Name of the seller*: *ninapili* 
*Item no*: -
*Link to the item:* http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031871940


----------



## Satsue

Please authenticate, thank you 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Petal Le Pliage Short Handle Medium Tote - Navy Blue
Name of the seller: luxgroupe
Item no.: 111013787568
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11101378...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1308wt_1159


----------



## Satsue

Just one more please. I've had the seller's photos authenticated, now if you could please have a look at my own photos to double check. Thanks a million 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle Small Tote - Fuschia Pink
Name of the seller: authenticmk
Item no.: 140940976140
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14094097...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1608wt_1393


----------



## rx4dsoul

Satsue said:


> Just one more please. I've had the seller's photos authenticated, now if you could please have a look at my own photos to double check. Thanks a million
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Short Handle Small Tote - Fuschia Pink
> Name of the seller: authenticmk
> Item no.: 140940976140
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14094097...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1608wt_1393



Thank you for uploading good photos.
Yes, this is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

MrLacroix said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> *Name:* Magnifique sac à main + bandoulière Longchamp gatsby, édition limitée...
> *Name of the seller*: *ninapili*
> *Item no*: -
> *Link to the item:* http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171031871940



Authentic>


----------



## Satsue

Thanks rx4dsoul! I'm so glad. How about this one?



Satsue said:


> Please authenticate, thank you
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Petal Le Pliage Short Handle Medium Tote - Navy Blue
> Name of the seller: luxgroupe
> Item no.: 111013787568
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11101378...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1308wt_1159


----------



## ryu143

givewow said:


> i picked up this bag  last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?
> 
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">


I think this LC is fake


----------



## dolcespressivo

Name/item description/specific item: LM Metal Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
Name of the seller: FashionAddict101
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05594-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05593-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05591-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05590-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05589-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05587-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05585-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05583-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05581-1.jpg.html
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05580-1.jpg.html

TIA!


----------



## ooh1220

hi there... kindly authenticate this LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MSH for me... i just bought this from a friend coz she needs cash... she claims it to be authentic but when i read your blog, i have so many second thoughts on some parts of the bag when i tried to scrutinize it - the stitches in particular... she claimed it to be unused and US bought... since its fr her own collection, she sold it at a low price... thanks

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/ooh1220/library/LONGCHAMP%20LE%20PLIAGE%20MSH?sort=3&page=1


----------



## ooh1220

ooh1220 said:


> hi there... kindly authenticate this LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MSH for me... i just bought this from a friend coz she needs cash... she claims it to be authentic but when i read your blog, i have so many second thoughts on some parts of the bag when i tried to scrutinize it - the stitches in particular... she claimed it to be unused and US bought... since its fr her own collection, she sold it at a low price... thanks
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/ooh1220/library/LONGCHAMP%20LE%20PLIAGE%20MSH?sort=3&page=1



does this LC have a 'shiny' material?  sorry got no comparison at all coz this is my first LC bag... made 2 shots 1 during the night (w/ pillow background) and in the morning (brown background) to capture using natural light and to avoid shiny material fr evening light... pls help me...

http://s59.photobucket.com/user/ooh... MSH/longchamppliagemsh2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=29


----------



## rx4dsoul

ooh1220 said:


> hi there... kindly authenticate this LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE MSH for me... i just bought this from a friend coz she needs cash... she claims it to be authentic but when i read your blog, i have so many second thoughts on some parts of the bag when i tried to scrutinize it - the stitches in particular... she claimed it to be unused and US bought... since its fr her own collection, she sold it at a low price... thanks
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/ooh1220/library/LONGCHAMP%20LE%20PLIAGE%20MSH?sort=3&page=1



This is Fake. Sorry.
Please improve photo size and quality next time. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ooh1220 said:


> does this LC have a 'shiny' material?  sorry got no comparison at all coz this is my first LC bag... made 2 shots 1 during the night (w/ pillow background) and in the morning (brown background) to capture using natural light and to avoid shiny material fr evening light... pls help me...
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/ooh... MSH/longchamppliagemsh2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=29



I cannot give on opinion on that. Sorry.
If you need help authenticating this item though you will have to follow format and provide the necessary  photos. Please see page one. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Name/item description/specific item: LM Metal Large Long Handle in Navy Blue
> Name of the seller: FashionAddict101
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05594-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05593-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05591-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05590-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05589-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05587-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05585-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05583-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05581-1.jpg.html
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/Dolcespressivo_Shoppe/media/DSC05580-1.jpg.html
> 
> TIA!



Authentic.


----------



## ooh1220

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.
> Please improve photo size and quality next time. Thanks!


thanks for replying... may i know which part of the bag made it looked fake?


----------



## mau co

new at this, sorry if i made a mistake in posting in the wrong area..
knowing that there are a lot of longchamps that are not authentic, can anyone give me a reliable seller in ebay.ph where i can buy longchamp?
my options are:
1. autour de halong MLH
2. le pliage type m S or MLH bilberry
3. black planetes MLH

thanks in advance!


----------



## myra24

Dear all, 

My first post on TPF, although I've been a long time lurker. 

As a poor student on student loans, I'd really like to buy a Le Pliage for cheap. Went scouting on Ebay and came across the following links: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-off-sale...818901?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item4173089e55

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longch...Handbags&var=580194449382&hash=item4172eab650

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longch...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3273de5b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Handbags&var=550235781995&hash=item3a80db8131

I'm not a seasoned eBayey, so was hoping you guys can help - I know the photos looks somewhat authentic, but *my gut feel it that they are fakes.* I cant articulate a clear reason but I got a fishy vibe from the 99% and 100% feedbacks - there's no actual mention of the purchases themselves! Plus theres some similarity in the wording for a number of listings by different sellers. 

I came across many such "45% off" listings for Le Pliage on Ebay. Am I being paranoid? Or are these authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau co said:


> new at this, sorry if i made a mistake in posting in the wrong area..
> knowing that there are a lot of longchamps that are not authentic, can anyone give me a reliable seller in ebay.ph where i can buy longchamp?
> my options are:
> 1. autour de halong MLH
> 2. le pliage type m S or MLH bilberry
> 3. black planetes MLH
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi and welcome. 
We cannot direct or channel you to other sellers aside from the original LONGCHAMP Boutique and it's authorized partners only. It is against forum rules. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

myra24 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My first post on TPF, although I've been a long time lurker.
> 
> As a poor student on student loans, I'd really like to buy a Le Pliage for cheap. Went scouting on Ebay and came across the following links:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-off-sale...818901?pt=Fashion_Jewelry&hash=item4173089e55
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longch...Handbags&var=580194449382&hash=item4172eab650
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longch...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3273de5b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Handbags&var=550235781995&hash=item3a80db8131
> 
> I'm not a seasoned eBayey, so was hoping you guys can help - I know the photos looks somewhat authentic, but *my gut feel it that they are fakes.* I cant articulate a clear reason but I got a fishy vibe from the 99% and 100% feedbacks - there's no actual mention of the purchases themselves! Plus theres some similarity in the wording for a number of listings by different sellers.
> 
> I came across many such "45% off" listings for Le Pliage on Ebay. Am I being paranoid? Or are these authentic?


Hi and welcome!
Please read first post - follow proper format and complete the necessary photos. Thank you .


----------



## mau co

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi and welcome.
> We cannot direct or channel you to other sellers aside from the original LONGCHAMP Boutique and it's authorized partners only. It is against forum rules. Sorry.



hi. thanks. i've contacted some of the sellers and asked for the additional photos. however, they haven't sent them until now. as soon as they send it, will post it here. thanks again


----------



## itsuko

Hi, are these two Longchamp authentic? Does anyone know in which year are these two models launched? thank you!

1. tote bag (Roseau style)





2. briefcase?


----------



## dolcespressivo

Hi! Please authenticate:
Name/Item/Description: LM Metal Large Long Handle in Black
Seller: PowerRetail
Links:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605226759489931&set=pcb.605228522823088&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605226989489908&set=pcb.605228522823088&type=1&theater

Name: LM Metal Medium Long Handle
Seller: PowerRetail
Links:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4605491788405.165727.1625727089&type=1 (whole album with 10 photos)


----------



## Tripletmum

Hello,

Any help in authenticating this Longchamp Roseau is  greatly appreciated.  The sales tag has obviously been reattached.  My husband insists it is a fake. Thanks so much...


Name: Longchamp Roseau, Honey
Seller: cnett_second

Auction #: 130896341953

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-b...2FMPzjeJIou9iijJU0Yps%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

dolcespressivo said:


> Hi! Please authenticate:
> Name/Item/Description: LM Metal Large Long Handle in Black
> Seller: PowerRetail
> Links:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605226759489931&set=pcb.605228522823088&type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605226989489908&set=pcb.605228522823088&type=1&theater
> 
> Name: LM Metal Medium Long Handle
> Seller: PowerRetail
> Links:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4605491788405.165727.1625727089&type=1 (whole album with 10 photos)



First item is fake..i cant open the second link.
Sorry.


----------



## SandyKim

Hi, I really hope that someone can identify this bag - I just bought it, but now I am afraid that it is fake because I can't find this style anywhere. I thought that the details looked authentic???

Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## itsuko

hi, could anyone help to authenticate these two items in this post ? many thanks!

and could anyone help to authenticate  one more bag, and if possible, tell the model? many thanks!
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/$%28KGrHqJ,!qwFCS%29K-G4!BQsgkqRn%29w~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/$T2eC16V,!yME9s5qGsosBQsgk%28e%28!w~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/$(KGrHqF,!jkFCiUDMfLuBQsgkjUJDg~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/$T2eC16h,!w0E9szN,9h6BQsgkd3Fzw~~60_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2NlgxNjAw/$T2eC16d,!)8E9s4l8hebBQsgkRoHFg~~60_12.JPG


----------



## madisontaylor

Hello! First time posting here but a long time lover of Longchamp! I was searching ebay and saw this beautiful bag tonight. I've wanted a Victoire for ages. It only had 15 minutes left but the color was just too good to pass up. So I jumped the gun and won it but I'd really like to know if it is authentic.

Thanks so much for you help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...Psxf4WjGHa5HULtXgONz0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tripletmum said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any help in authenticating this Longchamp Roseau is  greatly appreciated.  The sales tag has obviously been reattached.  My husband insists it is a fake. Thanks so much...
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp Roseau, Honey
> Seller: cnett_second
> 
> Auction #: 130896341953
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-b...2FMPzjeJIou9iijJU0Yps%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Photos:



It's Authentic


----------



## ka3na20

Hi. I received this bag as a gift. I just want to confirm if it is authentic. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello,
I would like to hear your opinion about this bag. Thank you and please let me know if you need any more detailed pictures.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello,
> I would like to hear your opinion about this bag. Thank you and please let me know if you need any more detailed pictures.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ka3na20 said:


> Hi. I received this bag as a gift. I just want to confirm if it is authentic. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177023
> View attachment 2177024
> View attachment 2177025
> View attachment 2177026
> View attachment 2177027
> View attachment 2177028
> View attachment 2177029
> View attachment 2177030



Photo of the tag inside?


----------



## Tuuli35

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ka3na20

Hi. Photo of tag inside 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks in advance.


----------



## Shantle

Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP LM

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Large LM metal in Gold with long handle 
Name of the seller: yayendij
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390590237044...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_14373wt_1002


I just won it. I am very confident kasi powerseller sya. But there's nothing wrong kung manghihingi ako ng help from experts di ba?


----------



## missywinter

hi, i am a new user here, i actually surf this forum for quite sometime (just that i never apply for a account here) i am a new user of branded item as i just earn a few decent money to buy branded bags...

i saw some of the post regarding of the longchamp tote bag... some look exactly like mine but was determine as fake...this make me worry...thus i apply a account here... hope someone can authenticate my longchamp tote bag that i purchase over on the fb at a cheaper price. 

this is my longchamp tote bag / long handle longchamp chocolate bag










































kindly help :/


----------



## myra24

All Shopping totes come with an inner tag right? I asked an eBay seller for a photo of the tag, and the person said that that bag does not have a tag?


----------



## Kumon

Hi, pls help aunthenticate this large LM- short handle gold.  Thanks big


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics. Thanks


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics. Thanks


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics. Thanks much


----------



## Kumon

Here's the tag. TIA


----------



## myra24

Hi please help authenticate this LC Planetes! I'll ask the seller for tag, waiting for response. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* Le Planetes line, Black *
Name of the seller: (if you know it)
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
See attached please

Based on these photos, would you say it's genuine? I'm on an Ebay deadline, so would really help if this can be ruled out at fake right away!!


----------



## myra24

Dear rx4dsoul, 

Please help authenticate this LC

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: *Le Pliage Medium Nylon Navy*
Name of the seller: (if you know it): Online sale
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *See attached photos please*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Here's the tag. TIA



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

myra24 said:


> Hi please help authenticate this LC Planetes! I'll ask the seller for tag, waiting for response.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* Le Planetes line, Black *
> Name of the seller: (if you know it)
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> See attached please
> 
> Based on these photos, would you say it's genuine? I'm on an Ebay deadline, so would really help if this can be ruled out at fake right away!!



These photos are insufficient for us to form a reliable opinion. Please provide more. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

myra24 said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> 
> Please help authenticate this LC
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: *Le Pliage Medium Nylon Navy*
> Name of the seller: (if you know it): Online sale
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *See attached photos please*



I cannot see the details on the first photo. Pleade also provide a clearer shot of the zipper material and  the horse and rider stampnon the front. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shantle said:


> Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP LM
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Large LM metal in Gold with long handle
> Name of the seller: yayendij
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390590237044...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_14373wt_1002
> 
> 
> I just won it. I am very confident kasi powerseller sya. But there's nothing wrong kung manghihingi ako ng help from experts di ba?



This is Fake. A lot of details wrong. Sorry.


----------



## milkteapudding

Please help to authenticate this longchamp planete. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Large Longchamp Le Planetes in Hot Pink (Long handles)
Name of the seller: shopmaevemame
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac49037c2

Much appreciated and thank you!


----------



## milkteapudding

Please help to authenticate this longchamp limited edition tote. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Autour De Ha Long Medium in Beige
Name of the seller:  eclectic-co.
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589f3d0cd9

Much appreciated and thank you!


----------



## milkteapudding

Please also help to authenticate this longchamp shopper canvas tote. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Shoopper Tote Large Purple Multi Floral
Name of the seller:  eclectic-co.
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...693?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6e53a1cd

Much appreciated and thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

milkteapudding said:


> Please help to authenticate this longchamp limited edition tote.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Autour De Ha Long Medium in Beige
> Name of the seller:  eclectic-co.
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589f3d0cd9
> 
> Much appreciated and thank you!



Pkease post photos or the tags with your requests. Thank you.


----------



## myra24

rx4dsoul said:


> I cannot see the details on the first photo. Pleade also provide a clearer shot of the zipper material and  the horse and rider stampnon the front. Thank you



Thanks rx4dsoul, I'll ask the seller for better photos for both the items.


----------



## myra24

rx4dsoul said:


> These photos are insufficient for us to form a reliable opinion. Please provide more. Sorry.



Thanks rx4dsoul, I've asked for closeups of the inner tag and the zipper as well.* I thought the Planetes might be fake** based on the imprint* behind i/e it shows up as 
"LONGCHAMP PARIS
MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN FRANCE"​as well as there being a *line below the rider *and horse on the flap. 

*This was different from the pictures on Nordie website for the same bag*; which has the following imprint
"LONGCHAMP
MODELE DEPOSE"​
and there's no line below the rider & horse.


----------



## missywinter

Oh  seem like rx4dsoul missed my post... since is my 1st time being here... may i know am i lacking something?  Will appreciate it if there is some respond :/


----------



## ka3na20

ka3na20 said:


> Hi. I received this bag as a gift. I just want to confirm if it is authentic. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177023
> View attachment 2177024
> View attachment 2177025
> View attachment 2177026
> View attachment 2177027
> View attachment 2177028
> View attachment 2177029
> View attachment 2177030






Experts kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot.


----------



## dorkymommy

Hello to all! I just recently purchased this bag from an online seller on Facebook named "Joanna Lheeze" and I would like to know if its authentic as i am not really familiar with the model but the seller said its called "Quadrille". Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
/ATTACH]


----------



## myra24

Hi rx4dsoul!

thanks much for your input on the forum! 

i got better pics from owner as you suggested. please help authenticate this LC Planetes! 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Planetes Black, Long handle Large 
Name of the seller: (if you know it)
Item no.: (if it is on auction)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
See attached links to photos 

*Inner Tag* : https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3ckp2SGNvZDFNZE0&export=download

*Bag front*: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3Rk5VdnB6dkltOVE&export=download

*Close up of flap *: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3R2FWaVlXN0lNejA&export=download

*Print behind flap*: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3RGd4ZEszZ2dCWHM&export=download

I thought the Planetes might be fake based on the imprint behind i/e it shows up as 
"LONGCHAMP PARIS
MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN FRANCE"
as well as there being a line below the rider and horse on the flap. 

This was different from the pictures on Nordie website for the same bag; which has the following imprint
"LONGCHAMP
MODELE DEPOSE"

Also no line below rider on the Nordie listing picture

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

myra24 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!
> 
> thanks much for your input on the forum!
> 
> i got better pics from owner as you suggested. please help authenticate this LC Planetes!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Planetes Black, Long handle Large
> Name of the seller: (if you know it)
> Item no.: (if it is on auction)
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> See attached links to photos
> 
> *Inner Tag* : https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3ckp2SGNvZDFNZE0&export=download
> 
> *Bag front*: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3Rk5VdnB6dkltOVE&export=download
> 
> *Close up of flap *: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3R2FWaVlXN0lNejA&export=download
> 
> *Print behind flap*: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0ByS1bOLd6gr3RGd4ZEszZ2dCWHM&export=download
> 
> I thought the Planetes might be fake based on the imprint behind i/e it shows up as
> "LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MODELE DEPOSE - MADE IN FRANCE"
> as well as there being a line below the rider and horse on the flap.
> 
> This was different from the pictures on Nordie website for the same bag; which has the following imprint
> "LONGCHAMP
> MODELE DEPOSE"
> 
> Also no line below rider on the Nordie listing picture
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's an authentic earlier issue of the Planetes. 
Sorry for the late reply guys...Im kind of busy nowadays but Ill ty to check in as often as I can!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorkymommy said:


> Hello to all! I just recently purchased this bag from an online seller on Facebook named "Joanna Lheeze" and I would like to know if its authentic as i am not really familiar with the model but the seller said its called "Quadrille". Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185100
> View attachment 2185102
> View attachment 2185103
> View attachment 2185104
> View attachment 2185105
> View attachment 2185106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ATTACH]



Real.


----------



## ka3na20

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 2182552
> 
> 
> Experts kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot.



Hi. If you have time kindly let me know your opinion re this bag. I re attached the pics below with the tag. Thank you.


----------



## ka3na20




----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Ouch... Thanks much for the help


----------



## dorkymommy

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



wow!!! thanks soooo much!!! now i can finally use this bag lol


----------



## ninag7171

Hello,
Can you kindly authenticate this Planete for me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232afea082


----------



## rx4dsoul

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 2186538
> 
> View attachment 2186539
> View attachment 2186540
> 
> View attachment 2186541
> 
> View attachment 2186542
> 
> View attachment 2186543
> 
> View attachment 2186544
> 
> View attachment 2186545
> 
> View attachment 2186548



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

ninag7171 said:


> Hello,
> Can you kindly authenticate this Planete for me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232afea082



Authentic>


----------



## ninag7171

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic>



Thank you so much


----------



## ka3na20

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much.


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Can anyone give me feedback on this please: 

Item: le pliage large graphite tote
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261218281587?redirect=mobile

TIA!'


----------



## mau co

Shantle said:


> Please authenticate this LONGCHAMP LM
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Large LM metal in Gold with long handle
> Name of the seller: yayendij
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390590237044...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_14373wt_1002
> 
> 
> I just won it. I am very confident kasi powerseller sya. But there's nothing wrong kung manghihingi ako ng help from experts di ba?



hey, shantle, what happened sa transaction nyo? was bidding on a Longchamp LM metal na blue e, pero i lost.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau co said:


> hey, shantle, what happened sa transaction nyo? was bidding on a Longchamp LM metal na blue e, pero i lost.



Plesse note that his thread is for authentication purposes. Please start a new thread for any other discussion. This is an international forum and English is the only acceptable language. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Can anyone give me feedback on this please:
> 
> Item: le pliage large graphite tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261218281587?redirect=mobile
> 
> TIA!'



I cant open the link. Sorry.


----------



## mau co

rx4dsoul said:


> Plesse note that his thread is for authentication purposes. Please start a new thread for any other discussion. This is an international forum and English is the only acceptable language. Thank you.



oops. sorry. sincerest apologies.


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> I cant open the link. Sorry.



Can help to look at my post?


----------



## BlueMaude

rx4dsoul said:


> I cant open the link. Sorry.


Oops! Hope this works, thanks so much!!! 

Item name: longchamp le pliage large graphite
Seller: arthur9220
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/43-off-Bran...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1d2a873

Thank u!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlueMaude said:


> Oops! Hope this works, thanks so much!!!
> 
> Item name: longchamp le pliage large graphite
> Seller: arthur9220
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/43-off-Bran...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1d2a873
> 
> Thank u!!!!!



Link opens to main ebay page , not the item. Will hold off any and further comments until I can open your link. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

missywinter said:


> Can help to look at my post?



Which post? 
There are a lot of requests here and im on mobile most of the time so I apologizebif I overlook some requests ( I tend to overlook those with difficult to open links, too large or too small photo files etc though sorry ). 
Please repost your request in the proper format if you still need help. Thank you.


----------



## dorkymommy

Hello i would like to know if possible what is the name of this bag? Saw it on ebay. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151043329562


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> Which post?
> There are a lot of requests here and im on mobile most of the time so I apologizebif I overlook some requests ( I tend to overlook those with difficult to open links, too large or too small photo files etc though sorry ).
> Please repost your request in the proper format if you still need help. Thank you.


yes i did follow >.<  i do know know how to make it shown on the thread, i shall try again...


----------



## BlueMaude

rx4dsoul said:


> Link opens to main ebay page , not the item. Will hold off any and further comments until I can open your link. Sorry.



Hmm that's weird it works for me on different computers.. Oh well, never mind, thank u anyway


----------



## mamagee

Real Mulberry Coral Bayswater Handbag #190843171596 I am looking at this bag on Ebay but the seller cannot find a Made In label on the interior,should I be worried.
thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlueMaude said:


> Hmm that's weird it works for me on different computers.. Oh well, never mind, thank u anyway



I am on mobile .


----------



## rx4dsoul

missywinter said:


> yes i did follow >.<  i do know know how to make it shown on the thread, i shall try again...



It's Real.


----------



## BlueMaude

rx4dsoul said:


> I am on mobile .



Ooh.. I tried on my iPhone and it was able to connect, so weird! Maybe I'll try posting the pictures from the auction, later ? Thanks for the follow up


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Thank you so much  got this 2nd hand from.fb seller... didnt include anything except the bag only...got it at real deal  thanks for assure me


----------



## dorkymommy

hello dear authenticator pls check this bag i recently bought second hand in ebay. i received the bag this morning. would like to know if its real or fake before i use it. thanks in advance  ps: and what is the name of this longchamp bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorkymommy said:


> hello dear authenticator pls check this bag i recently bought second hand in ebay. i received the bag this morning. would like to know if its real or fake before i use it. thanks in advance  ps: and what is the name of this longchamp bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191333
> View attachment 2191334
> View attachment 2191335
> View attachment 2191336
> View attachment 2191337
> View attachment 2191311
> View attachment 2191327
> View attachment 2191329
> View attachment 2191331
> View attachment 2191332



This is an imitation of the Eiffel Le Pliage ...unfortunately this is fake. Sorry.


----------



## alice3082

Dear all

Please authentic this Longchamp for me please


Item Name&#65306;Burgundy Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon XL Folding Travel Tote

Name of the seller: aspenscloset510

Item no.: 271210583932

Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271210583932?redirect=mobile

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## dirrty_stripped

Item: Ralph Lauren Ricky in Gold Leather
item Number: 200921027368
Seller Name : http://myworld.ebay.com/nena-1?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link to Product : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200921027368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Please help me to authenticate this.

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

alice3082 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please authentic this Longchamp for me please
> 
> 
> Item Name&#65306;Burgundy Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon XL Folding Travel Tote
> 
> Name of the seller: aspenscloset510
> 
> Item no.: 271210583932
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271210583932?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!



It's Authentic


----------



## Kumon

Hi, i recently bought this LC Le Pliage Medium short handle bag, pls help authenticate. TIA


----------



## Kumon

Addl pics:


----------



## Kumon

Addl photo.... Thanks again


----------



## diannerh

Hi could you please authenticate these 2 bags for me? 

1st one is sort of royal blue or indigo.

2nd one is sort of teal or peacock.

I will post the other pics for the royal blue one after this.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## diannerh

Hi. Its the continuation for the blue one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shantle

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. A lot of details wrong. Sorry.


Ouch!! Thanks for the review! I will post additional pictures as I want to to be really sure before I give a negative feedback for the seller. I'm hoping that you will re-authenticate the item. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shantle

mau co said:


> hey, shantle, what happened sa transaction nyo? was bidding on a Longchamp LM metal na blue e, pero i lost.


Hi!

I received the item. Some friends said it's authentic, some say it's fake. I will post the actual pictures soon! =)


----------



## fvunite

Hi! Kinldy help authentication this LC. Thanks!

Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle
Seller: Given by a friend
Comments: The picture might not show properly but there is the usual stamping at the back of flap. Its just not as deep as with  my other LCs but its definitely there. Does this happen with age? btw, I took the photos. Thanks!


----------



## Satsue

Please authenticate, thank you 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage long handle "shopping" medium (smaller version) in Cyclamen
Name of the seller: fashionista_4886
Item no.: 151047451381
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151047451381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Satsue

Satsue said:


> Please authenticate, thank you
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage long handle "shopping" medium (smaller version) in Cyclamen
> Name of the seller: fashionista_4886
> Item no.: 151047451381
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151047451381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
I think the photos aren't displaying properly, I've readded the links in case you couldn't see the image.

http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/full_zps78ae0b6b.jpg
http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/20130528_232033_zpsfa97512c.jpg
http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/560_zps1ef6f740.jpg
http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/20130528_233130_zps71167b35.jpg
http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/20130528_232757_zpse034688e.jpg
http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag94/Satsue/560/20130528_232307_zps8eb77c7b.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

An old but authentic Planetes. 


fvunite said:


> Hi! Kinldy help authentication this LC. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle
> Seller: Given by a friend
> Comments: The picture might not show properly but there is the usual stamping at the back of flap. Its just not as deep as with  my other LCs but its definitely there. Does this happen with age? btw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Authentic 


Satsue said:


> Please authenticate, thank you
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage long handle "shopping" medium (smaller version) in Cyclamen
> Name of the seller: fashionista_4886
> Item no.: 151047451381
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151047451381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## pop.art.inc

Seeking your kind assistance to authenticate this bag I purchased. 

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp  Métal Large  Long Handle in Burgundy
*Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
*Item no*.: 171040468883
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/171040468883

*


----------



## pop.art.inc

Continued: Seeking your kind assistance to authenticate this bag I purchased. 

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp  Métal Large  Long Handle in Burgundy
*Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
*Item no*.: 171040468883
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/171040468883
*


----------



## pop.art.inc

Thank you in advanced for your help.  Your expert views and infinite longchamp wisdom will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satsue

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much


----------



## fvunite

rx4dsoul said:


> An old but authentic Planetes.


thanks!


----------



## banbanshen

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Brown Leather Purse (I don't know the exact name)
Name of the seller: Purchased it from an estate sale
Item no.: None
Comments: It doesn't have the leather tag inside which I usually see in most Longchamp purses which is my biggest concern. I hope someone can help me with this purse. Thank you in advance.
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2921_zps71277309.jpg.html?sort=3&o=16
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2922_zps31343699.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2923_zpse13c9568.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2924_zps9a3ae770.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2925_zpsd0e813ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2926_zps32e45145.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2927_zps42205729.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2928_zps9e9b92fa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2929_zps8de45126.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2930_zps48657a04.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2931_zps682c07df.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2933_zps658bfe15.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2937_zps4a40522c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_3025_zps4b8b0a66.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## chelogs

Hi rx4dsoul kindly authenticate this one  TIA 

Item: Lc LM Metal 
Seller: Bagaholicshopforus

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...B-A91A-BE84A6DADA47-8099-000001A68B4BD46F.jpg

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...A-ADF9-5FCC95E45FA5-8076-000001A60F4337C7.jpg

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...9-B1FE-0477D0C1D912-8076-000001A5FAC275AE.jpg

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...C-BEE8-EB99B9DED8F9-8076-000001A5EBA610BA.jpg

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...3-8EB1-B97C3BD55B44-8076-000001A5DBFC354F.jpg

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...9-8F8F-207F081B9F76-8076-000001A606038EA0.jpg


----------



## ilax27

LP large Long handles in black
Name of the seller: "edropoff" on eBay
Item no.: 310679641068
Link to the item: 310679641068

The dimensions as 8 x 12.5 x 19.5, and this is different from what is listed on Nordstroms. Is this bag authentic?


----------



## LVEC

Hi Guys,

First ever post on here as its my first ever time buying a pre loved LV.

Could you possibly advise on the authenticity of the below?

I done my research on buyers ect and went with a recommended seller on Malleries.

I have compared the photos with my other 45's (Macassar and Damier Graphite) but would really like a second opinion.

FYI - I have already bought the bag as I was terrified someone else would snap it up 

http://www.malleries.com/louis-vuit...epall-45-travel-bag-lb614-i-106072-s-337.html 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

LVEC said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First ever post on here as its my first ever time buying a pre loved LV.
> 
> Could you possibly advise on the authenticity of the below?
> 
> I done my research on buyers ect and went with a recommended seller on Malleries.
> 
> I have compared the photos with my other 45's (Macassar and Damier Graphite) but would really like a second opinion.
> 
> FYI - I have already bought the bag as I was terrified someone else would snap it up
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/louis-vuit...epall-45-travel-bag-lb614-i-106072-s-337.html
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi and welcome, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-807240.html

(thread is in the LV forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info, see first post)




You could also see this thread for pics before posting http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/required-pics-for-lv-authentication-649743.html

Good luck.


----------



## LVEC

Hey,

No problem.

Thank you for your help 

I'll learn the etiquette soon hopefully.


----------



## ilax27

ilax27 said:


> LP large Long handles in black
> Name of the seller: "edropoff" on eBay
> Item no.: 310679641068
> *Link *to the item: 310679641068
> 
> The dimensions as 8 x 12.5 x 19.5, and this is different from what is listed on Nordstroms. Is this bag authentic?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/310679641068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649   Sorry, here's the link. Any help?


----------



## Ivy Tseng

ppt.cc/3MEW


----------



## Ivy Tseng




----------



## rx4dsoul

ilax27 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310679641068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649   Sorry, here's the link. Any help?



This is Authentic. This is  the original size of the large shopping totes made for North American distribution and then some .


----------



## rx4dsoul

pop.art.inc said:


> Continued: Seeking your kind assistance to authenticate this bag I purchased.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp  Mï¿½tal Large  Long Handle in Burgundy
> *Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
> *Item no*.: 171040468883
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/171040468883
> *



This is Fake unfortunately, So many details are wrong especially on the tag. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

banbanshen said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Brown Leather Purse (I don't know the exact name)
> Name of the seller: Purchased it from an estate sale
> Item no.: None
> Comments: It doesn't have the leather tag inside which I usually see in most Longchamp purses which is my biggest concern. I hope someone can help me with this purse. Thank you in advance.
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2921_zps71277309.jpg.html?sort=3&o=16
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2922_zps31343699.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2923_zpse13c9568.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2924_zps9a3ae770.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2925_zpsd0e813ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2926_zps32e45145.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2927_zps42205729.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2928_zps9e9b92fa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2929_zps8de45126.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2930_zps48657a04.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2931_zps682c07df.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2933_zps658bfe15.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_2937_zps4a40522c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/SAM_3025_zps4b8b0a66.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



Authentic vintage/older issue Longchamp probably from the Roseau line


----------



## debra_8th

Is it normal for longchamp le pliage cuir to have the handle wrapped in clear plastic? Does anyone have it when bought new? 

Thanks


----------



## dianahuang

Please help me authenticate this Le Pliage cuir small in paprika. TIA


----------



## banbanshen

Thank you so much rx4dsoul. Now I could sell it. Didn't want to take any chances before knowing for sure


----------



## thepurple_quilt

Hi i recently bought a Longchamp LM Metal Bag from Ebay.ph. Can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance! 

*Item: *Longchamp LM Metal Burgundy Medium Short Handle
*Name of the seller:* yayendij (from ebay.ph)
*Item no.:* 271195522618

*Link: * http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271195522618...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_14942wt_1002

These photos were personally taken by me. I'm planning to resell it so I am in dire need of your expert opinion. thank you so much!


----------



## Kumon

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Hi rx4dsoul,  need your help again. . .
Pls help  authenticate this LC  LE PLIAGE SHORT HANDLE MEDIUM  bag. . TIA


----------



## Kumon

Continued: addl pics


----------



## Kumon

Continued: last photo. Thanks much &#128516;


----------



## Tuuli35

*Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp shoulder / crossbody bag 
*Name of the seller:* thrift store
*Comments:* 
Hello, 
I would like to hear your opinion about this bag. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Tuuli35

pictures continued...













Thank you again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tuuli35 said:


> pictures continued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

thepurple_quilt said:


> Hi i recently bought a Longchamp LM Metal Bag from Ebay.ph. Can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item: *Longchamp LM Metal Burgundy Medium Short Handle
> *Name of the seller:* yayendij (from ebay.ph)
> *Item no.:* 271195522618
> 
> *Link: * http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271195522618...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_14942wt_1002
> 
> These photos were personally taken by me. I'm planning to resell it so I am in dire need of your expert opinion. thank you so much!


Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Continued: addl pics



Authentic


----------



## HanaMana

Hello, 
I would like to hear your opinion about this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-C...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3b01ab86
This is what it has:

1. longchamp leather tag that says "made in marocco" not "made in morocco"
2. A plastic tag under the leather tag above saying: NMA KNG/03 LONGCHAMP PARIS MADE IN MOROCCO 08863360 1524746001 with 5 washing symbols

Is it authentic?
Thank you so much!


----------



## chelogs

Hi rx4dsoul .. Need your opinion on my post at page 391  thank you !


----------



## thepurplequilt

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Thank u.


----------



## Mahnaal

Can you please authenticate this Tom Ford bag?


----------



## Rachaelko

Hello, 

Can anyone please authenticated this Celine bag? THANKS!!


http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=477350627&Keyword=celine


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:


> Hi rx4dsoul kindly authenticate this one  TIA
> 
> Item: Lc LM Metal
> Seller: Bagaholicshopforus
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...B-A91A-BE84A6DADA47-8099-000001A68B4BD46F.jpg
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...A-ADF9-5FCC95E45FA5-8076-000001A60F4337C7.jpg
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...9-B1FE-0477D0C1D912-8076-000001A5FAC275AE.jpg
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...C-BEE8-EB99B9DED8F9-8076-000001A5EBA610BA.jpg
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...3-8EB1-B97C3BD55B44-8076-000001A5DBFC354F.jpg
> 
> http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums...9-8F8F-207F081B9F76-8076-000001A606038EA0.jpg



Sorry for the late reply, I missed your original post .This item is regrettably Fake though. Lots of wrong details .


----------



## rx4dsoul

HanaMana said:


> Hello,
> I would like to hear your opinion about this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-C...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3b01ab86
> This is what it has:
> 
> 1. longchamp leather tag that says "made in marocco" not "made in morocco"
> 2. A plastic tag under the leather tag above saying: NMA KNG/03 LONGCHAMP PARIS MADE IN MOROCCO 08863360 1524746001 with 5 washing symbols
> 
> Is it authentic?
> Thank you so much!



I will need to to see an actual photo of the tag.


----------



## pinkismyfav

The zipper part is exactly the same like mine too. However, i agree that the gold logo is different.


----------



## HanaMana

rx4dsoul said:


> I will need to to see an actual photo of the tag.



Thanks for your answer these are the links with photos:



















I read that Longchamp currently use YKK zippers, and you can see the letters on the zipper. Zipper in my purse doesn't have a sign YKK. I wanna ask you, is all Longchamp use YKK zipper? Do you know since when? Thank you.


----------



## kekeDeVille

NAME: LE PLIAGE
RESELLER: http://wassens.se/vaskor/longchamp-le-pliage-11/

I bought two le pliage bag in sweden, in a trustworthy store. However, I'm the paranoid type and I imagine a lot of things such as people buying bags and return fake versions to the store.

























http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x24/allzonme/IMG_3557.jpg


Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

HanaMana said:


> Thanks for your answer these are the links with photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Longchamp currently use YKK zippers, and you can see the letters on the zipper. Zipper in my purse doesn't have a sign YKK. I wanna ask you, is all Longchamp use YKK zipper? Do you know since when? Thank you.



This is authentic.
Longchamp uses both YKK and non-YKK zips, with the non-YKK zips being the first or original zips Longchamp utilized when they started producing bags and leather goods. You'll find the YKK zips mostly on the nylon items and some leather items nowadays.


----------



## Tuuli35

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kekeDeVille said:


> NAME: LE PLIAGE
> RESELLER: http://wassens.se/vaskor/longchamp-le-pliage-11/
> 
> I bought two le pliage bag in sweden, in a trustworthy store. However, I'm the paranoid type and I imagine a lot of things such as people buying bags and return fake versions to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x24/allzonme/IMG_3557.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


The black is Authentic...i'll need a photo of the tag on the graphite (?) though.


----------



## sandi3beach

Hi everyone! This is my first time doing this.  I hope im doing it right!  Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks 

I just msged the seller for a picture of the tag. I'll post it when I get it..but in the mean time....

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le pliage medium Orchideal Purple

Name of the seller: eclectic.co (on ebay)

Item no: 200918310459

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200918310459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kekeDeVille

rx4dsoul said:


> The black is Authentic...i'll need a photo of the tag on the graphite (?) though.


Oh no!  they are both black! (they have the same exact tag)  I think it looked graphite because some pictures were taken at night and the lighting was different 
I am returning home from studies in Europe and people have asked me to buy them longchamp bags since they are cheaper there. I was very surprised to see that it was only 5$ more expensive in sweden compared to Paris! I didn't want to return to them with fake longchamp bags 

Thank you so much! I am so grateful :worthy:


----------



## HanaMana

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic.
> Longchamp uses both YKK and non-YKK zips, with the non-YKK zips being the first or original zips Longchamp utilized when they started producing bags and leather goods. You'll find the YKK zips mostly on the nylon items and some leather items nowadays.


Thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## chelogs

Thank you so much rx4dsoul for your help .. I appreciate it  Now I saved my money


----------



## Lswern

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Bag

Name of the seller: is2sn4eva

Item no: 321139515972

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac5682244&_uhb=1

Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much! Btw, does anyone know what handle that is?


----------



## sandi3beach

Hi this is the tag for my post in #7850.  i think it is a fake...im sad..but could you please verify?

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le pliage medium Orchideal Purple

Name of the seller: eclectic.co (on ebay)

Item no: 200918310459

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200918310459...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## billy_elliotph

Kindly authenticate:

Name/item description/specific item: MODELE DEPOSE LONGCHAMP TYPE 'M' BLACK HANDBAG
Name of the seller: 13*sunshine 
Item no.: 161038713079
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161038713079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_701wt_1139

http://www.use.com/9fc9313daa55b487f3c3?p=1

I wanted to bid as I saw that the tag looks authentic. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

billy_elliotph said:


> Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: MODELE DEPOSE LONGCHAMP TYPE 'M' BLACK HANDBAG
> Name of the seller: 13*sunshine
> Item no.: 161038713079
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161038713079?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_701wt_1139
> 
> http://www.use.com/9fc9313daa55b487f3c3?p=1
> 
> I wanted to bid as I saw that the tag looks authentic. Thank you.


Yes , it's older but real


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lswern said:


> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Bag
> 
> Name of the seller: is2sn4eva
> 
> Item no: 321139515972
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac5682244&_uhb=1
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much! Btw, does anyone know what handle that is?



Can't view the whole listing and i can't see  photos of the details.. if ever there are any. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandi3beach said:


> Hi this is the tag for my post in #7850.  i think it is a fake...im sad..but could you please verify?
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le pliage medium Orchideal Purple
> 
> Name of the seller: eclectic.co (on ebay)
> 
> Item no: 200918310459
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200918310459...84.m1423.l2649



Tag is blurred ...and i'd like to see a photo of the zipper material ( close - up from underneath where one can see the stitches that join  jt to the rest of the fabric ) Thanks


----------



## Jputtach

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


Please could you kindly authenticate my longchamp bag? I bought it from ebay and I think it fake but the seller refused me to return the bag. Thank you very much.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...yk2RIcAhULUu6CLkrgAYA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Jputtach

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGCHAMP...yk2RIcAhULUu6CLkrgAYA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## johannnnne

Pls authenticate this

Item detail: LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry
Seller: a friend

Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ygolvjv6k5pxa2g/KaoJFbKF1E


----------



## Jputtach

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp bag
Name of the seller : Shadia 71
Item number: 261220979293

Please kindly authenticate this bag for me. I bought it from ebay and I think it totally fake but need the confirmation as the seller refused to return the money to me. Many thanks.


----------



## socmoe

Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag if possible? If authentic, could you tell me the name of the bag?Many thanks!!
Item: not sure what the name of the bag is
Seller:a local thrift store
no item# but lots of photos!


----------



## billy_elliotph

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes , it's older but real



Thank you so much.


----------



## debra_8th

Hi,could you please authenticte this? TIA.

Name/item description: Longchamp le pliage coin purse
Name of the seller: Sarah
Link to the item: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/east...c-bag-brand-new-gold-logo-bargain-/1021289894


----------



## rx4dsoul

johannnnne said:


> Pls authenticate this
> 
> Item detail: LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry
> Seller: a friend
> 
> Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ygolvjv6k5pxa2g/KaoJFbKF1E



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

socmoe said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag if possible? If authentic, could you tell me the name of the bag?Many thanks!!
> Item: not sure what the name of the bag is
> Seller:a local thrift store
> no item# but lots of photos!



Le Pliage small short-handled tote in chocolate brown. Real


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jputtach said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp bag
> Name of the seller : Shadia 71
> Item number: 261220979293
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this bag for me. I bought it from ebay and I think it totally fake but need the confirmation as the seller refused to return the money to me. Many thanks.



Please see first post. Thanks.


----------



## socmoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Le Pliage small short-handled tote in chocolate brown. Real


rx4dsoul - thank you so much!! How exciting! I now have 2 Longchamps and I found BOTH at the same thrift store in the SAME bin at the bottom months apart - meant to be, I guess!


----------



## kekeDeVille

Hi, could you kindly authenticate the following bag 

NAME: Veau foulonné in black
RESELLER: WASSENS - http://wassens.se/vaskor/longchamp-86/

these of some of the pictures I took:

























Thank you in advance!


----------



## kailan_kailan

givewow said:


> i picked up this bag  last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?
> 
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">


Hi, I am not an expert, but the zipper pull looks really suspicious and the leather looks kinda cheap...where did you get it?


----------



## kailan_kailan

Bell78 said:


> Actually I can't feel the tubing either, but just that I can see it sticking out from one end.  I went down to a Longchamp boutique yesterday and noticed two things, the bag sold at retail store does not have a line below the logo on the flap, whereas mine has a line below the logo (pls see photo no. 2 at my Picasa album.
> 
> Pls also see photo no. 5 which shows the words Modele Depose - Made in France" embossed on the leather.  The one at the store is merely "Modele Depose"
> 
> So other than these 2 details, plus the tubing, the bag actually looks/feels exactly the same as those in retail outlets, the other features all look exactly the same, including the tag inside the bag and the back of the button that says original.  Shucks, I wonder if mine is a very good fake.  Am a little depressed now.  I was hoping to avoid going down to the store to authenticate it as I don't know how the sales assistants would react, but I am starting to think that I have no choice.


Hi Bell78,
So if it says "MODELE DEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE" on the Planetes mean it is fake?? Mine says that and the plastic tag inside only says "MADE IN FRANCE 0592070 W 2505002HT002". Please advice. Thank you so much!!


----------



## sandi3beach

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag is blurred ...and i'd like to see a photo of the zipper material ( close - up from underneath where one can see the stitches that join  jt to the rest of the fabric ) Thanks




Hi again.  Here are more pictures as requested. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ilax27

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic. This is  the original size of the large shopping totes made for North American distribution and then some .



Thank you!


----------



## annoly

Please AUTHENTICATE this Chanel!
Name- Chanel classic 2.55 double flap bag
Name of seller - sportsales2012
Item number - 251287262783
Link - http://******/14CYVAN


----------



## satchnbucky

Please authenticate this Longchamp
Longchamp Medium? Tote
Name of the seller: Purchased from a seller who purchased from a boutique in Canada





































Thank you


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!

*Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp in metallic pale gold, long handle, medium

*Name of Seller:* Bags R Us in Facebook

*Link to photos:
*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

Please Authenticate this:

*Name*: Longchamp Luggage Handbag in Pale Gold

*Seller:* Bags R Us in Facebook

*Link to photos: *

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater

Thank you so so much in advance


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

Lastly, Please Authenticate this:

*Name:*Longchamp Le Pliage Large, Long handle in Chocolate 

*Seller:*Bags R Us in Facebook

*Link to photos:*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96476957.74282.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96476957.74282.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96476957.74282.100000919569782&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96476957.74282.100000919569782&type=3&theater

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Kriss

I have to admit that I have 2 fake Longchamps and they're very bad quality but they're good for the beach! You can tell the difference between a real and a fake.

XOXO


----------



## Flogbunk

Please authenticate this:

Longchamp Le Pliage Lime Green Large Tote Handbag Brown Leather

Seller: glen13da

Auction number: 121128951221

Link to auction:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121128951221?redirect=mobile


----------



## Chelschew

Hi there  need some help in this:

Longchamp Victoire Bag Black 1899 Model
Item Id:	230998678022
Luxurylovershop
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/230998678022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thx!


----------



## Chelschew

satchnbucky said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp
> Longchamp Medium? Tote
> Name of the seller: Purchased from a seller who purchased from a boutique in Canada
> 
> Thank you



Definite fake.


----------



## bmarie11

hi everybody - i have a general question.   i've been reading the threads on longchamps being made in china and tunisia - i have a roseau large tote  made in hungary.  i can post pics later but just as a general question,  are longchamp bags made in hungary as well?   thank you,   bobbie


----------



## satchnbucky

Chelschew said:


> Definite fake.



Thank you.  This is what I thought as well.


----------



## CelineBagaholic

bmarie11 said:


> hi everybody - i have a general question.   i've been reading the threads on longchamps being made in china and tunisia - i have a roseau large tote  made in hungary.  i can post pics later but just as a general question,  are longchamp bags made in hungary as well?   thank you,   bobbie


hey, 
I know that some LC Bags are made in france, china, marocco but never heard hungary.
Not sure if they may changed the countries
From which year is your handbag?
best wishes


----------



## bmarie11

hi,  not sure of the year - here are some pics.    snaps are ORIGINAL    thanks!


----------



## bmarie11

update:   i just spoke to longchamp customer service and the person i spoke w  confirmed that they do make bags in hungary as well as many other countries - she said all materials do come from their france factory and bags that are outsourced are made up to their original specs and standards.  she said this is not due to seeking cheaper labor but because they can't keep up w demand  (?


----------



## gorzwah

Hi experts!  Kindly authenticate this recently bought bag.  Thanks!

Name:Longchamp Le Pliage Large, Long handle in Cyclamen

Seller:Marrakesh Online (FB)


----------



## fiberich

Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!

*Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Medium long handle

*Name of Seller:* www.myimart.com

*Link to photos:
/20130627_113813.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















*


----------



## rx4dsoul

fiberich said:


> Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Le Pliage Medium long handle
> 
> *Name of Seller:* www.myimart.com
> 
> *Link to photos:
> /20130627_113813.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is fake unfortunately. Poor quality and wrong details overall. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

satchnbucky said:


> Please authenticate this Longchamp
> Longchamp Medium? Tote
> Name of the seller: Purchased from a seller who purchased from a boutique in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



I am sorry but really this is Fake...leather , craftmanship, details - nothing is right.


----------



## rx4dsoul

K.a.y.l.a. said:


> Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp in metallic pale gold, long handle, medium
> 
> *Name of Seller:* Bags R Us in Facebook
> 
> *Link to photos:
> *
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88832702.55187.100000919569782&type=3&theater
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


This is Fake unfortunately, a close replica but nevertheless, still fake. Sorry.



Flogbunk said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Lime Green Large Tote Handbag Brown Leather
> 
> Seller: glen13da
> 
> Auction number: 121128951221
> 
> Link to auction:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121128951221?redirect=mobile





bmarie11 said:


> hi,  not sure of the year - here are some pics.    snaps are ORIGINAL    thanks!


Not enough photos. Sorry .


gorzwah said:


> Hi experts!  Kindly authenticate this recently bought bag.  Thanks!
> 
> Name:Longchamp Le Pliage Large, Long handle in Cyclamen
> 
> Seller:Marrakesh Online (FB)
> 
> View attachment 2227263
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227266


This is Fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this (vintage) small shopper:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chelschew said:


> Hi there  need some help in this:
> 
> Longchamp Victoire Bag Black 1899 Model
> Item Id:	230998678022
> Luxurylovershop
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/230998678022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thx!


Not enough photos, sorry. 



johannnnne said:


> Pls authenticate this
> 
> Item detail: LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry
> Seller: a friend
> 
> Pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ygolvjv6k5pxa2g/KaoJFbKF1E


This is Fake, Sorry 



Jputtach said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp bag
> Name of the seller : Shadia 71
> Item number: 261220979293
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this bag for me. I bought it from ebay and I think it totally fake but need the confirmation as the seller refused to return the money to me. Many thanks.


Also Fake. 



socmoe said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this bag if possible? If authentic, could you tell me the name of the bag?Many thanks!!
> Item: not sure what the name of the bag is
> Seller:a local thrift store
> no item# but lots of photos!


It's a Le Pliage ( foldable nylon tote/shopping tote). Leather looks good. I'd like to see a photo of the tag though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kekeDeVille said:


> Hi, could you kindly authenticate the following bag
> 
> NAME: Veau foulonnï¿½ in black
> RESELLER: WASSENS - http://wassens.se/vaskor/longchamp-86/
> 
> these of some of the pictures I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Leather looks good.  However, are you absolutely certain that the color is black ? It doesnt look black in the photos and the tag says it's not black. In cases such as this, I always let the member declare the color rather than tell them what it is supposed to be . I hope you don't mind.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandi3beach said:


> Hi again.  Here are more pictures as requested. Thanks for your help!


Looks good 



kailan_kailan said:


> Hi Bell78,
> So if it says "MODELE DEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE" on the Planetes mean it is fake?? Mine says that and the plastic tag inside only says "MADE IN FRANCE 0592070 W 2505002HT002". Please advice. Thank you so much!!


Please read first post. We need photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I apologize for the late replies, I have a crazy schedule nowadays and can't be around as often as i need or want to be. 
Please bear with me, post ALL the necessary photos beforehand, and hopefully we can speed things up. THANK YOU!!


----------



## bbang91

*Name/item description/specific item* Black longchamp tote long handle
*Name of the seller*: fashionluo88
*Item no*.: 271228517559
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f267abcb7



Hi  Please authenticate this please
thanks in advance!


----------



## chii888

Please authenticate this bag! Thank yo!

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Autour de Halong Medium long handle

Name of Seller: my high school friend

Link to photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634382020283/


----------



## fiberich

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake unfortunately. Poor quality and wrong details overall. Sorry.



Thks a lot...I would like to know what do you mean wrong details?


----------



## fiberich

Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!
Name/item description/specific item:*Longchamp*Victoire Long Handle Black
Name of Seller:*http://www.dealmates.com.my


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi..

I am new here.

Would you mind authenticating the following Le Pliage?


Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Autour De Ha Long
Name of the seller: e*****786
Item no.: 2605509203
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: 

forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582759.jpg
forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582772.jpg
forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582783.jpg
forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582816.jpg - The inside tag


----------



## natalieng

Hi

Couls you please help me authenticate this longchamp le pliage medium short handle for me

name of seller, www.myimart.com

millions thanks!

http://s182.photobucket.com/user/wanlee_photos/media/photo-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s182.photobucket.com/user/wanlee_photos/media/photo2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s182.photobucket.com/user/wanlee_photos/media/photo3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s182.photobucket.com/user/wanlee_photos/media/photo4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## Incognito99

Hi!

I'm new to this forum. I'm unsure of the authenticity of this bag, hope you will give me your expert opinion on it? Thanks!


----------



## Chica419

http://******/11bU1fe

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=231009411995

Sorry I'm on mobile hopefully this works

Please authenticate this!!!! I've looked over and over.. Compared it to other planetes and it's so similar. I can't see a print on back of the leather flap but I'm not sure if the large ones have them. Also this is technically a large bag but the seller described as medium.
I have also asked for more detailed picture of the button so hopefully they will post it soon.

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## s0mnium

please authenticate
*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST: LP Long handle in graphite
*Name of the seller*: gift


----------



## rx4dsoul

Incognito99 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm unsure of the authenticity of this bag, hope you will give me your expert opinion on it? Thanks!


This older, but Authentic.



s0mnium said:


> please authenticate
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST: LP Long handle in graphite
> *Name of the seller*: gift


Fake unfortunately. Sorry.



Chica419 said:


> http://******/11bU1fe
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=231009411995
> 
> Sorry I'm on mobile hopefully this works
> 
> Please authenticate this!!!! I've looked over and over.. Compared it to other planetes and it's so similar. I can't see a print on back of the leather flap but I'm not sure if the large ones have them. Also this is technically a large bag but the seller described as medium.
> I have also asked for more detailed picture of the button so hopefully they will post it soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!



Also Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chii888 said:


> Please authenticate this bag! Thank yo!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Autour de Halong Medium long handle
> 
> Name of Seller: my high school friend
> 
> Link to photos:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634382020283/


^ this is Fake. Sorry.



fiberich said:


> Thks a lot...I would like to know what do you mean wrong details?


We do not discuss specific details for protection against counterfeiting. 
Sorry.



fiberich said:


> Kindly Authenticate this. Thank you so much!!
> Name/item description/specific item:*Longchamp*Victoire Long Handle Black
> Name of Seller:*http://www.dealmates.com.my


Fake, unfortunately.



innocent_eyes said:


> Hi..
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> Would you mind authenticating the following Le Pliage?
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Autour De Ha Long
> Name of the seller: e*****786
> Item no.: 2605509203
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> 
> forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582759.jpg
> forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582772.jpg
> forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582783.jpg
> forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-47/post-564347-1344582816.jpg - The inside tag


Not enough photos. Please see page one of this thread. Also, there's no need to include the sticker codes. Thanks


----------



## nekogir

Pls help me authentic this thanks!
LM Metal Large tote- Burgundy


----------



## nekogir

Sorry forgot to add the seller for the above burgundy bag I'd posted - http://list.qoo10.sg/g/410528537

I've another bag which my friend bought from another seller:
http://list.qoo10.sg/g/410252103
This is LM metal medium tote bag in navy. Can some kind soul pls help to authenticate ? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## s0mnium

Fake unfortunately. Sorry
thanks


----------



## symagsy

I was looking for a goof everyday, classic sturdy bag and after some reading and looking at pictures, I decided that I am going for a longchamp. I am new to this forum and I just have a question to ask the experts. I ordered one just a few moments and I  am 90 percent sure the seller wasn't BSing about the authenticity of her product. I have read a few reviews about her online and her products where proven to be  the real deal. So I was browsing at what she has online and got drawn to a gray le pliage. It kind of looked  different than most pictures I see and that is basically what I liked about it. So my questions is this, do u guys know of a gray model that doesn't look like a nylon one? It's handles and flaps is also of glossy material....

Sorry for my blab, I'm just kind of excited and a bit worried as well. I already went ahead and ordered it and it will be here in a few days. I will then post pictures of it so you guys can help me find out if it is real or not. Anyway...TIA =)


----------



## zippy14u

Could I please get response  for #7895 (small vintage shopper) Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this (vintage) small shopper:



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nekogir said:


> Sorry forgot to add the seller for the above burgundy bag I'd posted - http://list.qoo10.sg/g/410528537
> 
> I've another bag which my friend bought from another seller:
> http://list.qoo10.sg/g/410252103
> This is LM metal medium tote bag in navy. Can some kind soul pls help to authenticate ? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2242395
> View attachment 2242396
> View attachment 2242398
> View attachment 2242399
> View attachment 2242400



Both the Burgundy and Navy are Authentic.


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi experter, please check this for me , TIA heaps

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir medium size


----------



## ashton01

Is this authentic longchamp lm metal rose gold? Thanks!


----------



## nekogir

rx4dsoul said:


> Both the Burgundy and Navy are Authentic.



Thank u so much!


----------



## Moezy

Could anyone authenticate this Longchamp for me? I don't know what style it is, unfortunately. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221249246442?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## zippy14u

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


 Thank you so much


----------



## CrazyLV

CrazyLV said:


> Hi experter, please check this for me , TIA heaps
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir medium size



from my previous post, see below more pics


----------



## CrazyLV

TIA


----------



## symagsy

Hello everyone! Do you ladies know if long champ had tweed le pliages before? Thanks


----------



## PurseAddict27

Please authenticate this bag for me.  Many thanks!!

Item: Longchamp Black Patent Leather Bag
Item No.: 290932866335
Seller: designerdesigner-2007
Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Black-Patent-Leather-Bag-/290932866335


----------



## Tiff_85

Hi please help me with this. Appreciate it.

Item Name/Description: Longchamp Victoire Medium Long Handle in Black


----------



## jash0913

Authenticate mk bag


----------



## superlicious

I need help with a couple of bags I bought at a thrift store.
I need to know if they are real. I have always wanted a Longchamp bag and found these two.
The larger on is a raspberry pink/red and the smaller is an orange. Both have a print appliqued on them of a woman running and also a woman haling a taxi. Longchamp is appliqued in the middle.
The leather is a textured brown leather with sueding on the back. The back of the top flap says 'LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP TYPE, MODELEDEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE' the 'in' and france' both are missing their N.
There are no tags sewn inside.
I have searched the Taxi pattern online and only find one website that appears to be selling fakes. 
Did Longchamp make this pattern and how can I know if it is real? I am going on a European cruise in Sept and don't want to carry a fake.


----------



## tentativepurse

superlicious said:


> I need help with a couple of bags I bought at a thrift store.
> I need to know if they are real. I have always wanted a Longchamp bag and found these two.



They're fake. The tip off is the pattern on the leather and the double seams. I'm not an authenticator, so I can't tell you if these patterns were ever made by Longchamp. But if you find an authentication guide that tells you how to look at the pattern on the leather, you can double check.


----------



## rutabaga

Hi there! I very stupidly bought a beige Longchamp Planetes medium tote from eBay without first consulting tPF and it arrived a few days ago, unfortunately I believe it's fake. The seller is adamant that it's real but I compared it to my larger black Planetes tote that I bought from Paris last year and there are several obvious differences. Could these differences be due to styling changes/age of the bag? I told the seller (mommysellsthings on eBay) that i am taking it into a Longchamp boutique to have it authenticated and she said that their opinion would be "worthless" if they aren't familiar with older bags...

There's a long list of things that give me pause, but here's a few of the most obvious ones:
- zipper isn't YKK
- zipper pull doesn't show level of detail it should, i.e., you don't  see the horse's reins. The connector also looks cheap and thin, almost  like a paperclip
- horizontal line under Longchamp logo on flap
- paper tag looks wrong. no interior tag either.
- "leather" doesn't feel like leather, and there's a stamp on the underside of the flap










shouldn't this say "Planetes"? Also, current selling price is $155, but  she says she didn't buy this recently - "found it in the back of her  closet while her kids were at camp"





















Thank you!!!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Please authenticate this bag for me. 

Item: Longchamp Happy with Swarovsky crystals (In Beige) 
Item No.: 121136230126
Seller: ytktrain 
Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121136230126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## superlicious

tentativepurse said:


> They're fake. The tip off is the pattern on the leather and the double seams. I'm not an authenticator, so I can't tell you if these patterns were ever made by Longchamp. But if you find an authentication guide that tells you how to look at the pattern on the leather, you can double check.


Thank you, you confirmed my suspicions. Dana.


----------



## rx4dsoul

superlicious said:


> I have searched the Taxi pattern online and only find one website that appears to be selling fakes.
> Did Longchamp make this pattern and how can I know if it is real? I am going on a European cruise in Sept and don't want to carry a fake.



This is fake unfortunately. May i suggest buying one in Europe on your trip? Getting one from the Longchamp boutique will make your trip memorable and your money worth it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

i*bella said:


> Hi there! I very stupidly bought a beige Longchamp Planetes medium tote from eBay without first consulting tPF and it arrived a few days ago, unfortunately I believe it's fake. The seller is adamant that it's real but I compared it to my larger black Planetes tote that I bought from Paris last year and there are several obvious differences. Could these differences be due to styling changes/age of the bag? I told the seller (mommysellsthings on eBay) that i am taking it into a Longchamp boutique to have it authenticated and she said that their opinion would be "worthless" if they aren't familiar with older bags...
> 
> There's a long list of things that give me pause, but here's a few of the most obvious ones:
> - zipper isn't YKK
> - zipper pull doesn't show level of detail it should, i.e., you don't  see the horse's reins. The connector also looks cheap and thin, almost  like a paperclip
> - horizontal line under Longchamp logo on flap
> - paper tag looks wrong. no interior tag either.
> - "leather" doesn't feel like leather, and there's a stamp on the underside of the flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't this say "Planetes"? Also, current selling price is $155, but  she says she didn't buy this recently - "found it in the back of her  closet while her kids were at camp"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



The item IS authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tiff_85 said:


> Hi please help me with this. Appreciate it.
> 
> Item Name/Description: Longchamp Victoire Medium Long Handle in Black



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> from my previous post, see below more pics



Real.


----------



## tentativepurse

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake unfortunately. May i suggest buying one in Europe on your trip? Getting one from the Longchamp boutique will make your trip memorable and your money worth it.



The best place to buy one in Europe is at the airport, if they sell them at the airport you're coming through. They're sold at many airports, and you can check on the Longchamp website to find where they're sold, including the airports. The reason the airports are better is that they will be cheaper without the national tax.


----------



## tnango

I just bought the large Planetes bag from magnums.net and the tag said made in Romania. Previous posts (dated 2012), said that there were no bags made in Romania... Has anyone received a bag made in Romania???


----------



## rx4dsoul

tnango said:


> I just bought the large Planetes bag from magnums.net and the tag said made in Romania. Previous posts (dated 2012), said that there were no bags made in Romania... Has anyone received a bag made in Romania???



There are a slew of new countries recruited to produce Longchamp and Romania is one of them.


----------



## magdalinka

Hey authenticators. Could you please authenticate the bag I purchased today?

Item: Longchamp grey tote 
Who took the pictures: I did
Comments: got it in a second hand store

If it I authentic could you please let me know what the name of it is?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## symagsy

Please authenticate this longchamp....

- short handle medium le pliage in tweed (did they even come up with a tweed version of le pliage?)
-bought at an fb online store
- seller says this is 100% authentic because she buys her stuff at reputable stores in the USA

please help me authenticate this..THANKS


----------



## rx4dsoul

magdalinka said:


> Hey authenticators. Could you please authenticate the bag I purchased today?
> 
> Item: Longchamp grey tote
> Who took the pictures: I did
> Comments: got it in a second hand store
> 
> If it I authentic could you please let me know what the name of it is?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Both Real 

@symagsy: tweed yes, and other variety of materials including plastic 
@magdalinka: Planetes . 







symagsy said:


> Please authenticate this longchamp....
> 
> - short handle medium le pliage in tweed (did they even come up with a tweed version of le pliage?)
> -bought at an fb online store
> - seller says this is 100% authentic because she buys her stuff at reputable stores in the USA
> 
> please help me authenticate this..THANKS


----------



## symagsy

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Real
> 
> @symagsy: tweed yes, and other variety of materials including plastic
> @magdalinka: Planetes .


Thank you mucho!


----------



## magdalinka

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Real
> 
> @symagsy: tweed yes, and other variety of materials including plastic
> @magdalinka: Planetes .



Yay!!! So happy. Thank you so much!


----------



## bellalicious

Hi, please verify this. Thank you!

Item: Le Pliage small shopper bilberry color
Seller: buyandflaunt2
Photos/ Item link:


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Purchased This Item On Ebay, & I Need Help Authenticating It. 

I Am Not Sure Of The Style Name Though.

Item Name: Vintage Longchamp Small Brown Bag EUC No Reserve
Seller: remindmeofaugust
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Longchamp-Small-Brown-Bag-EUC-NO-RESERVE-/221249246442?hash=item33837b94ea&nma=true&si=TQrfV7OkoeuiNmnkY6hUf6r%252FKWo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellalicious said:


> Hi, please verify this. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Le Pliage small shopper bilberry color
> Seller: buyandflaunt2
> Photos/ Item link:



Fake, sorry. Leather is substandard, item is poorly made with wrong tag details.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Item: Longchamp le pliage messenger/sling/crossbody/hobo
Who took the pictures: I did
Comments: got it in a second hand store

Is this real?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I have some more pictures. Of the hardware and stitching, can't really see it from my photos but I do see the 45 and Ykk T...


----------



## Chica419

Hi 

please authenticate this large planetes. thank you in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251301283981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Purchased This Item On Ebay, & I Need Help Authenticating It.
> 
> I Am Not Sure Of The Style Name Though.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Longchamp Small Brown Bag EUC No Reserve
> Seller: remindmeofaugust
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lon...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chica419 said:


> Hi
> 
> please authenticate this large planetes. thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251301283981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## ferror

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this. TIA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/98855775@N08/


----------



## tnango

Name: PLANETES MEDIUM BLACK 
Name of the seller: ktsang2012
Link to the item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0e52aba0

Please authenticate this bag  THANKS!!


----------



## vane_haruka

Name : Longchamp Le Pliage ''Shopping" Medium Size Long Handle
Seller : MJQ Enterprise

Help me see pls, Thanks.


----------



## chii888

Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle
Seller : Online retailer in Philippines

http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634647947361/

Thank you!


----------



## teresarenee

Name/item description/specific item: 
Longchamp Tan/Beige Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag Hobo Handbag

Seller:  TeresaRenee11

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Tan-Beige-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Hobo-Handbag-/171058545648

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me please.  This is my bag that I had sold on ebay.  The seller sent it back saying that it was not authentic.  I had it authenticated on an ebay board instead of here because I didn't see the Longchamp section here.  

Thanks,

Teresa


----------



## rx4dsoul

chii888 said:


> Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle
> Seller : Online retailer in Philippines
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634647947361/
> 
> Thank you!



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

teresarenee said:


> Name/item description/specific item:
> Longchamp Tan/Beige Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag Hobo Handbag
> 
> Seller:  TeresaRenee11
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Tan-Beige-Pebbled-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Hobo-Handbag-/171058545648
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me please.  This is my bag that I had sold on ebay.  The seller sent it back saying that it was not authentic.  I had it authenticated on an ebay board instead of here because I didn't see the Longchamp section here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Teresa


Hi. You can have your own items authenticated but im afraid you cannot declare them as for sale and I doubt if you can use this forum for  disputes or claims. Just for future info. 
 Anyway, I will need to see the plastic tag behind the leather tag if there is any ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

tnango said:


> Name: PLANETES MEDIUM BLACK
> Name of the seller: ktsang2012
> Link to the item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...704?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0e52aba0
> 
> Please authenticate this bag  THANKS!!



Not enough photos. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ferror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. TIA
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98855775@N08/



Authentic


----------



## teresarenee

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. You can have your own items authenticated but im afraid you cannot declare them as for sale and I doubt if you can use this forum for  disputes or claims. Just for future info.
> Anyway, I will need to see the plastic tag behind the leather tag if there is any ?



Thanks for your response. This bag is not for sale right now.  It was sold and returned and all money refunded to the buyer because they said that it was not authentic.  No ebay case was opened.  I just want to be sure either way so that if it is fake I can trash it.  

Thanks again.  Here is the pic of the tag.


----------



## Hilferuf

Hey there i've seen a lot of these...seems to be an old model but i guess its authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

teresarenee said:


> Thanks for your response. This bag is not for sale right now.  It was sold and returned and all money refunded to the buyer because they said that it was not authentic.  No ebay case was opened.  I just want to be sure either way so that if it is fake I can trash it.
> 
> Thanks again.  Here is the pic of the tag.



It's  Authentic


----------



## punahilkka

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this.
Bag: Longchamp Veau Foulonne Travel bag 
Size 35x45x23cm (accurate)
Black 
Flap has been cut off. No plastic tag inside only leather one there. 
Boyfriend bought from flea market.


----------



## ritzie

Hi, pls authenticate... Thanks!!!
Model- autour da halong large
Seller- empressive24_shop (instagram)


----------



## rx4dsoul

punahilkka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this.
> Bag: Longchamp Veau Foulonne Travel bag
> Size 35x45x23cm (accurate)
> Black
> Flap has been cut off. No plastic tag inside only leather one there.
> Boyfriend bought from flea market.



Old ...but Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ritzie said:


> Hi, pls authenticate... Thanks!!!
> Model- autour da halong large
> Seller- empressive24_shop (instagram)



Can't view your photos. Sorry.


----------



## ritzie

Hi, please auhenticate..
Description- Autour da halong, large, long handle
Seller- Empressive24_shop (instagram)

Thanks!!!


----------



## punahilkka

rx4dsoul said:


> Old ...but Real.



Thank you


----------



## chii888

Hi, pls authenticate this.
Model- le pliage medium long handle
Seller- online seller

http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634702715972/

thank you!


----------



## kewlgal

Hi, would like your help to check if this is real.. thank you


----------



## vane_haruka

hi.. i think u missed reply mine.. pls see in 398 page and help me authenticated it.. thanks


----------



## clem420

Hi please authenticate.

Longchamp Le Pliage Graphite Large Long Handle









































Thanks!


----------



## clem420

This one too. I don't have the seller info and I'm not sure of the specifics of this one (sorry!). What's written though is it is a  "Le Pliage Type S" - short handle. 

Thank you so much for your help guys, more power to you and this thread! Very helpful & informative!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chii888 said:


> Hi, pls authenticate this.
> Model- le pliage medium long handle
> Seller- online seller
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98231972@N08/sets/72157634702715972/
> 
> thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kewlgal said:


> Hi, would like your help to check if this is real.. thank you



This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> This one too. I don't have the seller info and I'm not sure of the specifics of this one (sorry!). What's written though is it is a  "Le Pliage Type S" - short handle.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help guys, more power to you and this thread! Very helpful & informative!



The Black Nylon LM is Real, the graphite however is possibly fake - i cant seem to see a photo of the tag (last photo link is broken if that's the tag?) But the leather itself doesnt look right.


----------



## cmme

givewow said:


> i picked up this bag  last week. is it an authentic longhchamp?
> 
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g716.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g705.jpg">
> <img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff252/salearea2/2-21 g2/2-21g697.jpg">


The straps appear to be not leather? Maybe Just what I can see.  IT does not appear to be authentic in my opinion.


----------



## kewlgal

May I know which of the pic shows it's a fake?


----------



## cmme

punahilkka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this.
> Bag: Longchamp Veau Foulonne Travel bag
> Size 35x45x23cm (accurate)
> Black
> Flap has been cut off. No plastic tag inside only leather one there.
> Boyfriend bought from flea market.


real longchamp bag. =)


----------



## kewlgal

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, sorry.


May I know which picture of it show it's a fake? Thanks


----------



## clem420

Okay, thanks! BTW, I can see the tag for the graphite one using the android app. I'll try to upload another photo later, here's a screenshot I hope it works..


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> Okay, thanks! BTW, I can see the tag for the graphite one using the android app. I'll try to upload another photo later, here's a screenshot I hope it works..



I second my previous comment that it is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kewlgal said:


> May I know which picture of it show it's a fake? Thanks



Most of it/lots of details.


----------



## Onlyou

Hi Authenticator,

Please help me to authenticate this. I bought it some days back through ebay.
Bag: Longchamp planetes 1602 black

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Onlyou said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this. I bought it some days back through ebay.
> Bag: Longchamp planetes 1602 black
> 
> Thanks.



Authentic


----------



## Onlyou

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## LVlover13

Can any of you tell me if longchamp le pliage bags ever had a line under the logo on the flap? Also on the back it would say: "longchamp Le Pliage made in France" thanks!!


----------



## dcheang

*Need help authenticating.  TIA!!!

Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Navy
*Name of the seller*: boutiqueofdeals
*Item no*.: 400405144748
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3a01a4ac

*


----------



## rx4dsoul

dcheang said:


> *Need help authenticating.  TIA!!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Navy
> *Name of the seller*: boutiqueofdeals
> *Item no*.: 400405144748
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3a01a4ac
> 
> *



Incomplete photos.


----------



## dcheang

rx4dsoul said:


> Incomplete photos.



Thanks for your time and sorry for the incomplete pictures.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dcheang said:


> Thanks for your time and sorry for the incomplete pictures.



No problem, please just check first post for the photos you need...we would like to help you.


----------



## JolieLM

Longchamp LM toile handbag

I would like to know if my dark brown LM toile bag is  authentic. I bought it from a flea market. I have the same bag in black  colour (with pink stiching + fabric inside) that has been bought from  Longchamp store. This brown one is a bit different. It does not have  Longchamp zipper (just green/brown YKK zipper) and the leather tag is not easy to read. The leather in my black bag is shining but is tan in the brown one (but it is real leather). There is a text NMA KNG/03 Longchamp Paris Made in Morocco 0780685 1882493759 in the plastic tag. Unfortunately I did not manage to link my own photos but I found a bag that looks the same as my own from this web page (http://www.noblehorsegallery.com/products/Longchamp_LM_Toile_Handbag-901-0.html). Can You say if my bag  is fake or just an older one? Thank You!


----------



## rx4dsoul

JolieLM said:


> Longchamp LM toile handbag
> 
> I would like to know if my dark brown LM toile bag is  authentic. I bought it from a flea market.  Unfortunately I did not manage to link my own photos but I found a bag that looks the same as my own from this web page (http://www.noblehorsegallery.com/products/Longchamp_LM_Toile_Handbag-901-0.html). Can You say if my bag  is fake or just an older one? Thank You!



Sorry , you need to post photos of your  own item.


----------



## JolieLM

Here are finally the photos of my own bag. What You think?


----------



## rx4dsoul

JolieLM said:


> Here are finally the photos of my own bag. What You think?



Authentic.


----------



## JolieLM

Thank You! I just love this bag! Do You when these were made? 2010? 2011?


----------



## rx4dsoul

JolieLM said:


> Thank You! I just love this bag! Do You when these were made? 2010? 2011?


 The Toile line has been around before that but this item looks like a 2010 release from the tag.


----------



## VSLN

Hi everyone! This is my first post ever on the purse forum so please be nice 

I've been considering purchasing a large long handle black Planetes but I'm a bit weary of purchasing in Australia because the prices here are just so jacked up.

I've found a listing on Gumtree and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. I know there aren't many photos to go off from but could someone please help me authenticate? 
Thanks a lot!

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cant...champ-le-pliage-les-planetes-totes/1024094979


----------



## Sweetpea19

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181183725485&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


The leather trim looks off to me...


----------



## rx4dsoul

VSLN said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post ever on the purse forum so please be nice
> 
> I've been considering purchasing a large long handle black Planetes but I'm a bit weary of purchasing in Australia because the prices here are just so jacked up.
> 
> I've found a listing on Gumtree and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. I know there aren't many photos to go off from but could someone please help me authenticate?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/cant...champ-le-pliage-les-planetes-totes/1024094979



Please complete the necessary photos (see first page). Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea19

I'm browsing eBay right now and based on the info I've researched there are a ton of fakes! Either the leather trim looks off, like there is no defined diamond pattern or looks too dark and I've seen a few that dont have the accent marks over model depose. It drives me nuts! If anyone knows a legit eBay seller of authentic longchamp le pliage bags please let me know! If not I'm just gonna buy straight from a major retailer. Looks like the core colors never go on sale however, which sucks bc I want black!


----------



## VSLN

rx4dsoul said:


> Please complete the necessary photos (see first page). Thanks!


Sorry, just received the photo of the tag from the seller a couple of hours ago (It's quite blurry)

Fingers crossed! And apologies for the blurry photos, I don't think the seller has a very good camera.


----------



## VSLN

I ended up getting the bag. Here are better photos of the bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

VSLN said:


> I ended up getting the bag. Here are better photos of the bag.



Looks fine to me. If you could post a better photo of the zipper material (from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon) , i might be more confident.


----------



## VSLN

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks fine to me. If you could post a better photo of the zipper material (from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon) , i might be more confident.


 
I hope these are the photos you were after. Thanks a lot


----------



## rx4dsoul

VSLN said:


> I hope these are the photos you were after. Thanks a lot



Authentic.


----------



## Sweetpea19

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/734275_10151543100272702_2143976739_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/35011_10151543100192702_1629405378_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/551997_10151543099622702_1761518632_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/734611_10151503057462702_1039739961_n.jpg

Real or fake based on this?


----------



## Jackiebaby

*ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :*

Name/item description/specific item:
Longchamp Le Pliage (Large) Tote in Navy

IMAGES: 
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=491247849

Please reply ASAP! Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sweetpea19 said:


> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/734275_10151543100272702_2143976739_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/35011_10151543100192702_1629405378_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/551997_10151543099622702_1761518632_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/734611_10151503057462702_1039739961_n.jpg
> 
> Real or fake based on this?



Please complete the necessary photos.
The leather doesnt look good but it could be from the lighting.


----------



## Sweetpea19

rx4dsoul said:


> Please complete the necessary photos.
> The leather doesnt look good but it could be from the lighting.



Unfortunately these are the only pics I have to go by, it's from an eBay auction. I am very leery to say the least. I think the leather looks off too. Also the G in Longchamp looks closer to a C and I don't see accent marks over Depose.


----------



## Jackiebaby

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp LE PLIAGE Tote in Navy
Name of the seller: dchen230 via Ebay
Item no.: 141025554946

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/afMAAMXQDrJR0uiN/$T2eC16R,!ygE9s7HJFg)BR0uiNUPm!~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/EAUAAMXQTZhR0uiN/$(KGrHqF,!lcFHCEtM9NFBR0uiNdI9w~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/anYAAOxyRHdR0uiP/$(KGrHqZ,!rgFGyjZEk,pBR0uiPin8g~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/GHgAAMXQhpdR0uiO/$(KGrHqJ,!qQFG+yNbcecBR0uiN)24w~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/jgcAAOxyi3FR0ulK/$(KGrHqVHJF!FG4TPdjgCBR0ulKh1hQ~~60_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzMwWDQ5OA==/z/voMAAMXQQtNR0ulL/$(KGrHqVHJEwFG44+styQBR0ulKVd0!~~60_3.JPG

Please and thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jackiebaby said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp LE PLIAGE Tote in Navy
> Name of the seller: dchen230 via Ebay
> Item no.: 141025554946
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/afMAAMXQDrJR0uiN/$T2eC16R,!ygE9s7HJFg)BR0uiNUPm!~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/EAUAAMXQTZhR0uiN/$(KGrHqF,!lcFHCEtM9NFBR0uiNdI9w~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/anYAAOxyRHdR0uiP/$(KGrHqZ,!rgFGyjZEk,pBR0uiPin8g~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/GHgAAMXQhpdR0uiO/$(KGrHqJ,!qQFG+yNbcecBR0uiN)24w~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjgzWDEwMjQ=/z/jgcAAOxyi3FR0ulK/$(KGrHqVHJF!FG4TPdjgCBR0ulKh1hQ~~60_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzMwWDQ5OA==/z/voMAAMXQQtNR0ulL/$(KGrHqVHJEwFG44+styQBR0ulKVd0!~~60_3.JPG
> 
> Please and thank you!



Please post a photo of the tag. Leather doesnt look good. Thanks.


----------



## phelz

*LONGCHAMP LM* *BRONZE*

Hi! I just bought this from a friend. Good thing she said i can have my money back if proven fake. Can you please help me authenticate this, and point out why so i can inform her as well? Thank u so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

phelz said:


> *LONGCHAMP LM* *BRONZE*
> 
> Hi! I just bought this from a friend. Good thing she said i can have my money back if proven fake. Can you please help me authenticate this, and point out why so i can inform her as well? Thank u so much



This is Fake - generally poor materials and hardware, lots of wrong details on the tag. We  cannot be more specific beyond that. Sorry.


----------



## phelz

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake - generally poor materials and hardware, lots of wrong details on the tag. We  cannot be more specific beyond that. Sorry.



thank you for your quick response.. aw, this is sad.. thanks a lot. i really appreciate it


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jackiebaby said:


> *ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION :*
> 
> Name/item description/specific item:
> Longchamp Le Pliage (Large) Tote in Navy
> 
> IMAGES:
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=491247849
> 
> Please reply ASAP! Thank you!



Not enough photos (please see first page) . Sorry.


----------



## phelz

Hi. Can someone verify if factories of longchamps in china make excess production of authentic longchamps but sell it outside for a cheaper price? Is it still authentic in that case? Cause basically it's the same factory that manufactures the one sent to longchamp stores?

Thanks!


----------



## danieladb

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:



Hello, can you please help with authentication of bag I bought. 

Model: Longchamp model Légende


----------



## rx4dsoul

phelz said:


> Hi. Can someone verify if factories of longchamps in china make excess production of authentic longchamps but sell it outside for a cheaper price? Is it still authentic in that case? Cause basically it's the same factory that manufactures the one sent to longchamp stores?
> 
> Thanks!



Totally untrue. No such things as factory overruns.


----------



## rx4dsoul

danieladb said:


> Hello, can you please help with authentication of bag I bought.
> 
> Model: Longchamp model Légende



Real!


----------



## danieladb

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!


Thank you )


----------



## Elisaisms

Hiya! I'm new here and I just found this Longchamp on eBay and wondered if you could authenticate it for me. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longchamp-Le-Pliage-Tote-Bag-Large-navy-sales/111133356881?_trksid=p2046732.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D282372672526206890%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D111132825554%26


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamyllej28

Hi,

Please help authenticate the following:

1. LM Rose Gold SLH
2. Lepliage Ultramarine SLH
Reseller: Private
pictures:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/f70q.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/q3y5.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ggpw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ggpw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/cobw.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/33ti.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/cq6u.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/5mvd.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/3j75.jpg/


----------



## rx4dsoul

kamyllej28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate the following:
> 
> 1. LM Rose Gold SLH
> 2. Lepliage Ultramarine SLH
> Reseller: Private
> pictures:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/f70q.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/q3y5.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ggpw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/ggpw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/cobw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/33ti.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/cq6u.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/5mvd.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/3j75.jpg/



Both Fakes. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elisaisms said:


> Hiya! I'm new here and I just found this Longchamp on eBay and wondered if you could authenticate it for me.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-longch...d=100040&prg=1011&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=111132825554&
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is Fake. Sorry


----------



## danieladb

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!



Thank you!!


----------



## Elisaisms

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry



Ah wow. Ok good to know. Thanks


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello

Can you let me know if this is real?

It measures 20x11x8 (approximate). The zipper pull reads "45" on it and that is all. 

It has the correct plastic circles around the inside snaps, the lettering looks good on the back where it says made in France BUT it doesn't have a tag inside and the zipper pull is not gold colored. 

Any help would be appreciated!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157634931939228/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Flogbunk said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you let me know if this is real?
> 
> It measures 20x11x8 (approximate). The zipper pull reads "45" on it and that is all.
> 
> It has the correct plastic circles around the inside snaps, the lettering looks good on the back where it says made in France BUT it doesn't have a tag inside and the zipper pull is not gold colored.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157634931939228/



Yes, it's Real


----------



## Flogbunk

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, it's Real


Thank you!  I guess they didn't have tags inside with the older ones?  That really threw me off!


----------



## VSLN

Hi again,

My friend wants to purchase this medium long handle Planetes but I'm not sure if it's fake or not.
Please authenticate 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Pa...271250912360?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f27d07468


----------



## rx4dsoul

VSLN said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My friend wants to purchase this medium long handle Planetes but I'm not sure if it's fake or not.
> Please authenticate
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Pa...271250912360?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f27d07468



Photo of the inside tag?


----------



## danieladb

Hello, can you please help with authentication. Thank you. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: I don't know exactly Longchamp business bag 
Name of the seller: veverkaalcagmail 
Item no.: 3419719017
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://aukro.cz/spisovka-longchamp-unisex-i3419719017.html


----------



## bellalicious

I bought this from reebonz, could u help me authentic izzit real?
Because the hot stamp not really clear, and I feel disappointed 

Item: 1623089
Color: fuchsia

http://imageshack.com/i/jnf34lj
http://imageshack.com/i/mk1chij
http://imageshack.com/i/0iz1vbj
http://imageshack.com/i/npwurkj
http://imageshack.com/i/nd9z5xj
http://imageshack.com/i/0rg5o3j


----------



## sweetescape19

Please help authenticate this.. bought it from nyshopper2010 instagram/facebook

http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/



Thanks!


----------



## Florencee

Hi ladies

Can you authentic this bag for me please.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=200950663390&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=71405952916

Thanks


----------



## inah1221

Hi! 

Can you please check if this online seller sells authentic longchamps autour de ha long?

Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+HALONG+-+MADE+IN+FRANCE#advertisementDetails

I have contacted her already and will ask for more detailed pics. 


Many thanks!


----------



## dreamiez

Hi,

Please help to authenticate this. 

from the flower power collection

http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191751_ed788d2a.jpg
http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191752_81a6dde7.jpg
http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191752_6976d3d0.jpg
http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191753_e8d5eaa5.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

dreamiez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this.
> 
> from the flower power collection
> 
> http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191751_ed788d2a.jpg
> http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191752_81a6dde7.jpg
> http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191752_6976d3d0.jpg
> http://carousell-sg.s3.amazonaws.co..._bag__limited_edition_1376191753_e8d5eaa5.jpg



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetescape19 said:


> Please help authenticate this.. bought it from nyshopper2010 instagram/facebook
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

Florencee said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can you authentic this bag for me please.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=200950663390&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=71405952916
> 
> Thanks



Need photo of the tag..thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please check if this online seller sells authentic longchamps autour de ha long?
> 
> Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...+HALONG+-+MADE+IN+FRANCE#advertisementDetails
> 
> I have contacted her already and will ask for more detailed pics.
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



I can see the tag for the cream colored item and it's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

danieladb said:


> Hello, can you please help with authentication. Thank you.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: I don't know exactly Longchamp business bag
> Name of the seller: veverkaalcagmail
> Item no.: 3419719017
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://aukro.cz/spisovka-longchamp-unisex-i3419719017.html



Hi...im afraid i am not very familiar with this style. I dont see any red flags though. I hope someone else can back me up. Sorry


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> I can see the tag for the cream colored item and it's fake. Sorry.


Thank you very much!


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> I can see the tag for the cream colored item and it's fake. Sorry.


Hi again!

Can you check if this orchideal is good?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100166926@N04/

I am really skeptical on how you can determine fake longchamps based on the tag. Been backreading for a while and still isn't lucky 

Thank you!


----------



## ib4rlpolo

Please help.   I want to purchase this purse for my wife,  but I'm concerned about authenticity.   I was told the eiffel towet bags were never made in China. I need to purchase today!   Thanks in advance from a new member hoping go put smile on wife's face

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221266371771


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Can you check if this orchideal is good?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/100166926@N04/
> 
> I am really skeptical on how you can determine fake longchamps based on the tag. Been backreading for a while and still isn't lucky
> 
> Thank you!



Also Fake , sorry.
More detailed information on spotting fakes were deleted earlier on to protect from counterfeiting . General clues are still around but nothing specific i'm afraid. Sorry.


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> Also Fake , sorry.
> More detailed information on spotting fakes were deleted earlier on to protect from counterfeiting . General clues are still around but nothing specific i'm afraid. Sorry.


Yeah I understand.  Thank you for helpinh all of us. I have been really looking for authentic longchamps, so I hope you wouldn't mind me posting a few to authenticate. 

Can you check this please?

http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/14338252e4bb11e2900e22000a1f96c7_7.jpg

It's the tree of life 

Many thanks,
Regina


----------



## rx4dsoul

ib4rlpolo said:


> Please help.   I want to purchase this purse for my wife,  but I'm concerned about authenticity.   I was told the eiffel towet bags were never made in China. I need to purchase today!   Thanks in advance from a new member hoping go put smile on wife's face
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221266371771



This is Fake . Sorry. 
Fyi though, any of Longchamp's items can be made in any of the other countries they manufacture in.


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Yeah I understand.  Thank you for helpinh all of us. I have been really looking for authentic longchamps, so I hope you wouldn't mind me posting a few to authenticate.
> 
> Can you check this please?
> 
> http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/14338252e4bb11e2900e22000a1f96c7_7.jpg
> 
> It's the tree of life
> 
> Many thanks,
> Regina



Suspicious leather..ill need a better view of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## ib4rlpolo

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake . Sorry.
> Fyi though, any of Longchamp's items can be made in any of the other countries they manufacture in.


I really appreciate your response.   I would have been very dissapointed to give my wife a fake purse.  It's a shame you can't trust what you're getting from people


----------



## danieladb

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...im afraid i am not very familiar with this style. I dont see any red flags though. I hope someone else can back me up. Sorry



Anyway thank you a lot!


----------



## crissychuch

Hi! Can you check this out pls. thanks!

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails


----------



## goldfish19

Kindly authenticate this longchamp for me:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag Mary Katrautzon limited
Name of the seller: 
Item no.: 281147599278
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...mgf9GbLrASk7RpXppyO4U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you very much! I appreciate all your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly authenticate this longchamp for me:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote Bag Mary Katrautzon limited
> Name of the seller:
> Item no.: 281147599278
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...mgf9GbLrASk7RpXppyO4U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you very much! I appreciate all your help.



Need better photos (see page one please) thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

crissychuch said:


> Hi! Can you check this out pls. thanks!
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails



Looks like an Authentic Roseau to me.


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> Suspicious leather..ill need a better view of the tag. Thanks.


Hi! 

Can you please authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Sh...n_211&hash=item4ac8247c4d&_uhb=1#ht_600wt_922

I think its MSH LM metal white 

All details included, even the tag.

Thanks!


----------



## crissychuch

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks like an Authentic Roseau to me.


thanks!


----------



## inah1221

Hi, 

I am really looking for an authentic Longchamp. Please do authenticate the following:


1. Name: Longchamp limited ed. Mary Katrantzou (I think it's MSH).
2. Pictures:

Tag here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/100166926@N04/9492581969/in/photostream/

Other pics here:
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...elatedAds=18383656&referralKeywords=Longchamp

1. Name: Longchamp Bugs LSH
2.Pictures:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-LO...211&hash=item3cd48eefeb&_uhb=1#ht_1905wt_1139

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## bonnysolace

Hello. Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cyclamen Medium Short Handle. 

Here are the photos:
1. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qeMJmjV3LlQ/UgxqYWf3VRI/AAAAAAAADPk/D3CNi_rGSks/s1600/CAM00066.jpg
2. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-L2FDbX35nKI/UgxqZwpy3YI/AAAAAAAADPw/okF0nDDTPGc/s1600/lc1.jpg
3. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8a072xVSIas/UgxqZfKUDSI/AAAAAAAADPs/kgedaIjzTnA/s1600/lc2.jpg
4. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ImR_TPnVFTE/UgxqSehk4xI/AAAAAAAADPc/7rjnqyIfIAM/s1600/CAM00061.jpg

Is it normal that the hardware is different? This one has gold snaps and pewter zipper. Hope to get a response. Thank you.


----------



## LVBagLady

I'd like to request authentification of this vernis Le Pliage sz medium. I don't know actual name. I bought it at a consignment store this morning. Compared it to my nylon Le Piliage. Looked good. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LVBagLady

Regarding the above listed vernis longchamp I tried googling it but couldn't find official name.


----------



## LVBagLady

LVBagLady said:


> I'd like to request authentification of this vernis Le Pliage sz medium. I don't know actual name. I bought it at a consignment store this morning. Compared it to my nylon Le Piliage. Looked good. Thank you in advance.


Vernis Le Piliage here is pic of other side of flap I forgot to include and another pic of zipper pull.


----------



## LVBagLady

Vernis Le Piliage - Sorry I forgot this pic. It was hard to get the apostrophes to show. They are there just like on my Planetes I bought at Nordstrom.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonnysolace said:


> Hello. Please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cyclamen Medium Short Handle.
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 1. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-qeMJmjV3LlQ/UgxqYWf3VRI/AAAAAAAADPk/D3CNi_rGSks/s1600/CAM00066.jpg
> 2. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-L2FDbX35nKI/UgxqZwpy3YI/AAAAAAAADPw/okF0nDDTPGc/s1600/lc1.jpg
> 3. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8a072xVSIas/UgxqZfKUDSI/AAAAAAAADPs/kgedaIjzTnA/s1600/lc2.jpg
> 4. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ImR_TPnVFTE/UgxqSehk4xI/AAAAAAAADPc/7rjnqyIfIAM/s1600/CAM00061.jpg
> 
> Is it normal that the hardware is different? This one has gold snaps and pewter zipper. Hope to get a response. Thank you.



Yes, this size and style is supposed to have differing hardwares.
This particular item however is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

LVBagLady said:


> I'd like to request authentification of this vernis Le Pliage sz medium. I don't know actual name. I bought it at a consignment store this morning. Compared it to my nylon Le Piliage. Looked good. Thank you in advance.



This one is real.


----------



## LVBagLady

rx4dsoul said:


> This one is real.


Thank you very much.


----------



## bonnysolace

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, this size and style is supposed to have differing hardwares.
> This particular item however is fake. Sorry.



Thanks for the clarification. Currently working this out with the ebay seller since they claim that the bag is authentic through their listing.


----------



## yinny17

hi there, would you authenticate this Longchamp for me please?


*Name/item description/specific item*: Large Long Handle Le Pliage Tote in Navy Blue

*Name of the seller*: oliviayiyayi

*Item no*.: 281150056545

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281150056545?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item4175d96861


----------



## rx4dsoul

yinny17 said:


> hi there, would you authenticate this Longchamp for me please?
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Large Long Handle Le Pliage Tote in Navy Blue
> 
> *Name of the seller*: oliviayiyayi
> 
> *Item no*.: 281150056545
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281150056545?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item4175d96861



These are stock photos. Please post only the actual photos including the tag of the particular item you are interested in. Thanks.


----------



## bonnysolace

Hi! Please authenticate if this is real or not. If deemed fake, pls advise why. I bought this from an ebay seller. Thank you.



































to be continued on the next post (I am only allowed 8 images)...


----------



## bonnysolace

more photos:


















Thanks again


----------



## avidan72

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


This all makes clear sense to me.


----------



## bonnysolace

Sorry. My first post might be invalid. Here's the complete details:

Name/item description/specific item: Large Long Handle Le Pliage Tote in Peacock Blue
Name of the seller: n/a
Item no.: n/a
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/24421664

Thank you again. Sorry for multiple posting...


----------



## poor

I got a question I purchased a Hermes belt and the seller send me a fake belt I open disputed but the credit card told me to get more documentation since the seller state that no return or exchange. So American Express told me to take to Hermes store or authorized boutique for authentication to verification. I wonder if any body does this before and does the hermes store willing to check it and write a letter if fake or real. I live in Texas. Not sure if there is boutique for checking authentication.


----------



## mayceebride

Hi. Please verify the authenticity of this LC Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Blanc that I bought from a mall. Thank you. Photos can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/100397043@N06/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonnysolace said:


> more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again



Hi...this is Fake. Bad leather , fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## inah1221

Hi!

Sorry for not following the format. I recently bought this Longchamp bug badges and i hope you can help me authenticate this:

*Name/item description* : Longchamp Medium Short Handle Limited Edition Bugs Badges in Graphite

*Name of the seller*: mythriftshophaul (instagram)

*Item no*: N/A

*Link to items*:


























I would really appreciate your help! I have another one i bought which i will post next.

Many thanks and sorry again for not following the format before.


----------



## inah1221

Hi!

Here's the other one I bought:

*Name/item description *: Longchamp Medium Short Handle Limited Edition Petal Le Pliage

Name of the seller: mythriftshophaul (instagram)

Item no: N/A

Link to items:

























Many thanks! I'm very happy with what I bought. I really hope you could help me confirm that the bags I bought are authentic.

Once again, thank you!


----------



## bellalicious

bellalicious said:


> I bought this from reebonz, could u help me authentic izzit real?
> Because the hot stamp not really clear, and I feel disappointed
> 
> Item: 1623089
> Color: fuchsia
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/jnf34lj
> http://imageshack.com/i/mk1chij
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iz1vbj
> http://imageshack.com/i/npwurkj
> http://imageshack.com/i/nd9z5xj
> http://imageshack.com/i/0rg5o3j


I think u missed my post..


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sorry for not following the format. I recently bought this Longchamp bug badges and i hope you can help me authenticate this:
> 
> *Name/item description* : Longchamp Medium Short Handle Limited Edition Bugs Badges in Graphite
> 
> *Name of the seller*: mythriftshophaul (instagram)
> 
> *Item no*: N/A
> 
> *Link to items*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate your help! I have another one i bought which i will post next.
> 
> Many thanks and sorry again for not following the format before.



Authentic graphite bugs


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's the other one I bought:
> 
> *Name/item description *: Longchamp Medium Short Handle Limited Edition Petal Le Pliage
> 
> Name of the seller: mythriftshophaul (instagram)
> 
> Item no: N/A
> 
> Link to items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks! I'm very happy with what I bought. I really hope you could help me confirm that the bags I bought are authentic.
> 
> Once again, thank you!



Authentic white petals


----------



## rx4dsoul

mayceebride said:


> Hi. Please verify the authenticity of this LC Le Pliage Medium Short Handle in Blanc that I bought from a mall. Thank you. Photos can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/100397043@N06/



Authentic


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic white petals


Awwww thank you very much, I am very happy 

More power and be blessed!


----------



## fatfattie

Hi I am new to this forum and I hope the experts here can help to authenticate the item below. TIA! 

Name of item: Le Pliage cabas (open tote) in burgundy
Name of seller: From Facebook
Link of item: NA
Photos:


----------



## fatfattie

Please kindly assist to authenticate this item as well. TIA! 

Name of item: Le Pliage cabas (open tote) in GRAPE
Name of seller: MommyJ
Link of item: NA
Photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

fatfattie said:


> Please kindly assist to authenticate this item as well. TIA!
> 
> Name of item: Le Pliage cabas (open tote) in GRAPE
> Name of seller: MommyJ
> Link of item: NA
> Photos:



This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

fatfattie said:


> Please kindly assist to authenticate this item as well. TIA!
> 
> Name of item: Le Pliage cabas (open tote) in GRAPE
> Name of seller: MommyJ
> Link of item: NA
> Photos:



Fake as well , sorry.


----------



## fatfattie

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake as well , sorry.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

ITEM : Longchamp Planetes Medium sized, Long handle, Plum colour
SELLER: online
ITEM NO.: -
LINK/PHOTOS: including a pic of the tag

Pls help me to authenticate the following. Are there authentic Longchamp bags that are made in Romania?


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

Pictures Continued...


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

Picture of Care Card:


----------



## acschjenn

Item Name: NWOT Purple Les Pliages Longchamp "Cabas" Tote Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
Name of the seller: foxypiles
Item no.: 221265491494
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221265491494&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Seller says there is no tag inside. I'm not that familiar with Longchamp items, but is this the open tote?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladyofthoughts said:


> ITEM : Longchamp Planetes Medium sized, Long handle, Plum colour
> SELLER: online
> ITEM NO.: -
> LINK/PHOTOS: including a pic of the tag
> 
> Pls help me to authenticate the following. Are there authentic Longchamp bags that are made in Romania?



Yes..and this one is authentic.


----------



## godscardinal

Longchamp
Purchased from private individual
Can anyone tell me if this is authentic..Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

acschjenn said:


> Item Name: NWOT Purple Les Pliages Longchamp "Cabas" Tote Handbag Purse Shoulder Bag
> Name of the seller: foxypiles
> Item no.: 221265491494
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221265491494&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Seller says there is no tag inside. I'm not that familiar with Longchamp items, but is this the open tote?



I will need better photos of the leather from the front, as well as the whole underside view of the leather flap - from the edge to the other end where it is attached to the nylon. Thanks.


----------



## yinny17

*a*


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

@rx4dsoul:

Thanks!  Needed to check because seller does not have the receipt.


----------



## puccajia

Kindly help me to authenticate the following. TIA.

ITEM : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir small sized, Short handle with detachable sling, Black colour
SELLER: blogspot (busybeeroom)
ITEM NO.: -
LINK/PHOTOS:


----------



## rx4dsoul

godscardinal said:


> Longchamp
> Purchased from private individual
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic..Thanks



Authentic .


----------



## pinkstereo

Hi guys! Kindly authenticate the bags in this facebook album? Seems fake to me but like a "better quality" of LC replica. What do you think? Thank you in advance! 

ITEM: LC Le Pliage on different colors
SELLER: Dealsandstealsmanila on Facebook 
ITEM NO.:
LINK/PHOTOS:

https://www.facebook.com/dealsandst....265712746796836.69513.100000743382005&type=3


----------



## Nina.G

I'm planning to buy this le pliage, need your expertise before i do. Please authenticate. Thanks in anticipation 

Le pliage type M bilberry
Mythriftshop on instagram


----------



## inah1221

Nina.G said:


> I'm planning to buy this le pliage, need your expertise before i do. Please authenticate. Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Le pliage type M bilberry
> Mythriftshop on instagram


Hi there! I'm no authenticator but bought on the same shop, two limited editions, had it authenticated here (see page 538) and they are both authentic! Being positive yours is too as i know she bought it in duty free 

Though to be sure, we can always wait for rx4dsoul. Can't seem to see your photos.


----------



## inah1221

Nina.G said:


> I'm planning to buy this le pliage, need your expertise before i do. Please authenticate. Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Le pliage type M bilberry
> Mythriftshop on instagram


Sorry its page 539


----------



## Nina.G

inah1221 said:


> Sorry its page 539


Hi, Innah1221! Right, as I saw your comments on her IG acct. Thanks for confirming she's a legit seller. How are the condition of the bags, like brand new?


----------



## Nina.G

Sorry, I dont think my first post shows my photos. Let me try this again.

Le pliage type M bilberry
Mytrhiftshop on instagram



Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## shooopuf

Hello!

This would be my first time to buy an LC. I like the LM white long handle.

Can you help me authenticate it?

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-3,3#advertisementDetails


Thanks!


----------



## giylyphuah

Hi, This is the first time I bought Longchamp. Can u help me to authenticate the bag that I bought, please? Thank you very much. 

Name: Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in black. I think is medium size.
Name of the seller: Bought at Thailand airport
Attach photos :
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## tentativepurse

giylyphuah said:


> Hi, This is the first time I bought Longchamp. Can u help me to authenticate the bag that I bought, please? Thank you very much.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in black. I think is medium size.
> Name of the seller: Bought at Thailand airport



If you check the Longchamp website, store locator, you'll see that the shop at Suvarnabhumi (main airport in Bangkok) is official, so stuff bought there SHOULD be authentic.


----------



## giylyphuah

tentativepurse said:


> If you check the Longchamp website, store locator, you'll see that the shop at Suvarnabhumi (main airport in Bangkok) is official, so stuff bought there SHOULD be authentic.


Hi, thanks for the reply but I didnt bought at the Suvarnabhumi (main airport in Bangkok),  I bought at Don Mueang International airport at one of the duty free shop..it is quite cheap so I bought it but not sure whether it is authentic or not. So is it mean that the longchamp bag I bought is authentic? Thanks.


----------



## tentativepurse

giylyphuah said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply but I didnt bought at the Suvarnabhumi (main airport in Bangkok),  I bought at Don Mueang International airport at one of the duty free shop..it is quite cheap so I bought it but not sure whether it is authentic or not. So is it mean that the longchamp bag I bought is authentic? Thanks.



I think King Power does most of the duty free in Thailand - that's where they sell Longchamp at Suvarnabhumi. Don Mueang isn't specifically listed on the Longchamp website, though. Can I ask what it cost in Baht?

On this page, Longchamp is mentioned as one of the brands available at that airport: http://www.superadrianme.com/2012/1...gkok-hub-to-don-mueang-international-airport/


----------



## giylyphuah

tentativepurse said:


> I think King Power does most of the duty free in Thailand - that's where they sell Longchamp at Suvarnabhumi. Don Mueang isn't specifically listed on the Longchamp website, though. Can I ask what it cost in Baht?
> 
> On this page, Longchamp is mentioned as one of the brands available at that airport: http://www.superadrianme.com/2012/1...gkok-hub-to-don-mueang-international-airport/


Yup.i bought at the duty free shop name king power..it cost 5100bath for the longcham planetes. So it should be authentic, right?


----------



## tentativepurse

giylyphuah said:


> Yup.i bought at the duty free shop name king power..it cost 5100bath for the longcham planetes. So it should be authentic, right?



Yeah, the price seems about right for that tote in Asia. They're generally the cheapest in a European airport.


----------



## pessychan

Hi, please help me check if this Planetes is authentic (that's all I can ask for from the seller)

TIA

http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_chm33706/media/20130702_085531_zps4cdd9e62.jpg.html
http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_chm33706/media/20130702_085452_zpsa02eb089.jpg.html


----------



## Elliespurse

*This is just a reminder to follow the rules in Post #1*

*FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :

*Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
*Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items. 
*Ensure that your links open*.
Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.

:useless:
Label your item.
Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)

Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.

Please do not promote sellers.
This is not a substitute for professional authentication. 
*Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
*Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
*If a request is overlooked*, it  might be that we are a  little preoccupied, but please also take time to check out reminders...you might have missed including something/s needed for us to help you out.
(leather and vintage items mostly have to wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP)
TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


----------



## pessychan

Sorry for not following the rules before,

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp planetes navy blue
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A

http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_c...d9e62.jpg.html
http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_c...eb089.jpg.html

Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

giylyphuah said:


> Hi, This is the first time I bought Longchamp. Can u help me to authenticate the bag that I bought, please? Thank you very much.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in black. I think is medium size.
> Name of the seller: Bought at Thailand airport
> Attach photos :
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



Everything looks good but the tag says that this is the larger of  the long-handled totes (there are only 2 sizes for the long handled) . Please clarify dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pessychan said:


> Sorry for not following the rules before,
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp planetes navy blue
> Name of the seller: N/A
> Item no.: N/A
> 
> http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_c...d9e62.jpg.html
> http://s806.photobucket.com/user/p_c...eb089.jpg.html
> 
> Thanks again!



Cannot view your photos...please make sure the link doesnt require a subscription and is open to view. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shooopuf said:


> Hello!
> 
> This would be my first time to buy an LC. I like the LM white long handle.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate it?
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-3,3#advertisementDetails
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Tag and leather looks good but I cant be more certain for lack of good pictures. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

puccajia said:


> Kindly help me to authenticate the following. TIA.
> 
> ITEM : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir small sized, Short handle with detachable sling, Black colour
> SELLER: blogspot (busybeeroom)
> ITEM NO.: -
> LINK/PHOTOS:



This is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nina.G said:


> I'm planning to buy this le pliage, need your expertise before i do. Please authenticate. Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Le pliage type M bilberry
> Mythriftshop on instagram



I need a photo of the zipper material (not thehardware) from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the  nylon. Thanks


----------



## pessychan

rx4dsoul said:


> Cannot view your photos...please make sure the link doesnt require a subscription and is open to view. Thanks!











Thanks


----------



## giylyphuah

rx4dsoul said:


> Everything looks good but the tag says that this is the larger of  the long-handled totes (there are only 2 sizes for the long handled) . Please clarify dimensions. Thanks.


Thanks for the reply..not so sure about the size but I think the zipper part is around 48cm n lower length around 30cm n the height is around 30cm too, the depth is around 19cm.


----------



## puccajia

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.



Thanks a lot, rx4dsoul.
Hurray!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pessychan said:


> Thanks



Incomplete photos posted. Sorry. Please see reminders . Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

giylyphuah said:


> Thanks for the reply..not so sure about the size but I think the zipper part is around 48cm n lower length around 30cm n the height is around 30cm too, the depth is around 19cm.



This the larger sized long handled tote.


----------



## sleazykinleazy

I need to know if this Coach Madison Quilted Chevron Nylon Large Lindsey is authentic. The stitching is perfect, tag is in the right place and says what it's supposed to, there is a small embroidered tag inside that reads "Made in China", the zipper pull reads "YKK", and the lining looks legit as well. Only problem is the leather doesn't feel real.  I purchased this from a yard sale. Authenticate it please?


----------



## giylyphuah

rx4dsoul said:


> This the larger sized long handled tote.


Thank you very much  hurray, glad to know that the bag is authentic


----------



## godscardinal

Longchamp leather bag
Purchased from private individual 
Can anyone tell me if authentic? It appears to be an older bag. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

godscardinal said:


> Longchamp leather bag
> Purchased from private individual
> Can anyone tell me if authentic? It appears to be an older bag. Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## bellalicious

I bought this from reebonz, could u help me authentic izzit real?
Because the hot stamp not really clear, and I feel disappointed 

Name/item description : Longchamp Medium Short Handle Le Pliage

Name of the seller: reebonz

Item: 1623089
Color: fuchsia

http://imageshack.com/i/jnf34lj
http://imageshack.com/i/mk1chij
http://imageshack.com/i/0iz1vbj
http://imageshack.com/i/npwurkj
http://imageshack.com/i/nd9z5xj
http://imageshack.com/i/0rg5o3j


----------



## godscardinal

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 Thanks for your time..much appreciated !


----------



## LuluC72

Hi guys, 

New to the forum, but I'm interested in buying this bag from eBay. A little weary because the last one I bought was a total fake! Would be great if I could get this authenticated before making a purchase. Auction ends in 23 hours! 

*ITEM: *LP Long Handle Medium Shopper in Bilberry Purple

*Photos:* attached.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LuluC72 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forum, but I'm interested in buying this bag from eBay. A little weary because the last one I bought was a total fake! Would be great if I could get this authenticated before making a purchase. Auction ends in 23 hours!
> 
> *ITEM: *LP Long Handle Medium Shopper in Bilberry Purple
> 
> *Photos:* attached.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellalicious said:


> I bought this from reebonz, could u help me authentic izzit real?
> Because the hot stamp not really clear, and I feel disappointed
> 
> Name/item description : Longchamp Medium Short Handle Le Pliage
> 
> Name of the seller: reebonz
> 
> Item: 1623089
> Color: fuchsia
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/jnf34lj
> http://imageshack.com/i/mk1chij
> http://imageshack.com/i/0iz1vbj
> http://imageshack.com/i/npwurkj
> http://imageshack.com/i/nd9z5xj
> http://imageshack.com/i/0rg5o3j



I'm afraid I will have to avoid giving an opinion on this request. I  skipped over this request the first time it was posted because the tag shown here does not belong to a Fuchsia Le Pliage and if you say it is with you already, and if these are your own photos, it makes the matter complicated. Sorry.


----------



## LuluC72

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yayy. Now hopefully I can win the auction.  

Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## mimii017

Hi. please help me authenticate this bag, I find the serial no. real but the price is too good to be true, I already clicked the buy it now button but i just read that the seller doesnt accept returns so i think I have to be sure and ask for your opinions. I will attach all the pics the seller sent me.

Item name: Longcham Le Pliage Large Long Handle
Seller:vanityfair17
Item number:121166402550
Url: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121166402550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2130wt_689


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

Pls help me to authenticate the following:

Eiffel Tower Le Pilage, Short handle, Medium sized.


----------



## socmoe

Name of the item: not sure
Item link-photos on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87849046@N05/sets/72157635336507512/

bought it at a thrift store
measures 12L X 4D X9H
Could you tell me if it is authenitc in your opinion and it's name if possible? Thank you so very much for any help!


----------



## kryjnn

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.
> A lot of things are wrong with this item, mostly materials, leather and tag.



Sorry I took so long to reply! I only logged in today after so long and have only been lurking when I browse.. Thank you very much for checking out my inquiry


----------



## Eina18

Kindly authenticate these bags please :

Item Name #1: Autour de Ha long Large Long Handle Choco
Item Name #2: Metal Large Long Handle Navy Blue
Item Name #3: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle Black
Seller: Friend

Item #1:

























Items #2 and #3 to follow


----------



## Eina18

Item #2:


----------



## Eina18

Item # 3:


























Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eina18 said:


> Kindly authenticate these bags please :
> 
> Item Name #1: Autour de Ha long Large Long Handle Choco
> Item Name #2: Metal Large Long Handle Navy Blue
> Item Name #3: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle Black
> Seller: Friend
> 
> Item #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items #2 and #3 to follow



All fakes, im afraid. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladyofthoughts said:


> Pls help me to authenticate the following:
> 
> Eiffel Tower Le Pilage, Short handle, Medium sized.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

socmoe said:


> Name of the item: not sure
> Item link-photos on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87849046@N05/sets/72157635336507512/
> 
> bought it at a thrift store
> measures 12L X 4D X9H
> Could you tell me if it is authenitc in your opinion and it's name if possible? Thank you so very much for any help!



It's an authentic item from Longchamp's Roseau line.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi. please help me authenticate this bag, I find the serial no. real but the price is too good to be true, I already clicked the buy it now button but i just read that the seller doesnt accept returns so i think I have to be sure and ask for your opinions. I will attach all the pics the seller sent me.
> 
> Item name: Longcham Le Pliage Large Long Handle
> Seller:vanityfair17
> Item number:121166402550
> Url: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121166402550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2130wt_689



It's Fake, sorry.


----------



## socmoe

rx4dsoul said:


> It's an authentic item from Longchamp's Roseau line.


YAY!!! Thank you so much! I can't wait to clean it up a bit and wear it - so pretty!


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake, sorry.



omg! thank you so much. My sister already told me that its fake but I have more trust in you guys, I almost bought it! Oh well. thanks again for helping me.


----------



## Eina18

rx4dsoul said:


> All fakes, im afraid. Sorry.



Hello, thanks you for your reply, would you mind saying what part of the bags made you say those were fake? Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eina18 said:


> Hello, thanks you for your reply, would you mind saying what part of the bags made you say those were fake? Thanks.



Materials, construction, tags...


----------



## Eina18

rx4dsoul said:


> Materials, construction, tags...



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

Please help me to authenticate the following, Thanks!

Model: Red Planetes, Medium sized, Long handle
(I went to a Singapore Longchamp boutique and they said there is no medium sized planete with long handles, only short handles. But is it possible that overseas has?)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladyofthoughts said:


> Please help me to authenticate the following, Thanks!
> 
> Model: Red Planetes, Medium sized, Long handle
> (I went to a Singapore Longchamp boutique and they said there is no medium sized planete with long handles, only short handles. But is it possible that overseas has?)



This is the smaller sized tote with long handles. Some call it medium. It is  Authentic.


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

@rx4dsoul:

Thanks for verifying the authenticity!

I clarified with the seller and she said she really means its the usual medium sized planetes but with long handles, not the small/large size.

What does this mean?


----------



## mimii017

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag, the owner is my classmate way back in high school. We are not really close but we are friends in facebook. She just offered me the bag that her mom bought for her. I hope you can help me on this. Thanks a lot in advance.

item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate
item number: n/a
seller id: n/a


----------



## Anastacia88

Hello Ladies, i need your expertise.. kindly authenticate this bag..

Longchamp LM Rosegold (medium shorthandle)

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515474146257_883295681_n_zps982187f0.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515480586418_781312031_n_zps5fb1c294.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515475546292_200984891_n_zps0b79dc29.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515481866450_1639616887_n_zpsafde7a00.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474706271_1135270348_n_zps2013af4a.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515475866300_572204639_n_zpsa02300d8.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474426264_2082267522_n_zps1f27fed5.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515480786423_433666900_n_zps0e6debcc.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515479506391_2040279421_n_zps5f7ce420.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474986278_2021115712_n_zpsd82750a1.jpg

I hope the links work..

Thanks a Lot in Advance!


----------



## n21

Please authenticate bag.
Large black long handle le pliage.


----------



## n21

clearer image of tag.

Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimii017 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag, the owner is my classmate way back in high school. We are not really close but we are friends in facebook. She just offered me the bag that her mom bought for her. I hope you can help me on this. Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Chocolate
> item number: n/a
> seller id: n/a



It's Real


----------



## mimii017

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real



 Finally.. Thank you so much.  More power!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladyofthoughts said:


> @rx4dsoul:
> 
> Thanks for verifying the authenticity!
> 
> I clarified with the seller and she said she really means its the usual medium sized planetes but with long handles, not the small/large size.
> 
> What does this mean?



Long handled Planetes have two sizes like the  plain pliage counterparts - a smaller and a larger tote.
 The short handled planetes have 3 sizes - small medium and large. 
Plain nylon pliages with short handles have sizes small, medium, large , xl.... the medium is sometimes called large too sinc ethe actual L and XL sizes are travel sizes.


----------



## lepasion

Hi can u authenticate this bag?

Item: Longchamp cuir
Seller: designers.hub.by.beautifulliers.closet
No: 221277938712
Link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...n_211&hash=item3385316418&_uhb=1#ht_727wt_922

Do we have Made in China for this style? Coz the seller's other item is made in china for a diff color.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## rx4dsoul

lepasion said:


> Hi can u authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Longchamp cuir
> Seller: designers.hub.by.beautifulliers.closet
> No: 221277938712
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...n_211&hash=item3385316418&_uhb=1#ht_727wt_922
> 
> Do we have Made in China for this style? Coz the seller's other item is made in china for a diff color.
> 
> Thanks in advance....



Yes there are Made in China leather products. Leather on this one looks fine but i need to see the plastic tag underneath that leather tag. Thanks.


----------



## Anastacia88

Hi kindly help me authenticate this bag..

Longchamp LM Rosegold (medium shorthandle)
Bought this from a friend.

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps982187f0.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps5fb1c294.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps0b79dc29.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...psafde7a00.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps2013af4a.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...psa02300d8.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps1f27fed5.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps0e6debcc.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps5f7ce420.jpg

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...psd82750a1.jpg


Thanks a Lot in Advance!


----------



## lepasion

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes there are Made in China leather products. Leather on this one looks fine but i need to see the plastic tag underneath that leather tag. Thanks.



Ok will ask for it. Then post it here. Ty


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anastacia88 said:


> Hi kindly help me authenticate this bag..
> 
> Longchamp LM Rosegold (medium shorthandle)
> Bought this from a friend.
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/z...ps982187f0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a Lot in Advance!



Links not working. Sorry.


----------



## Anastacia88

Anastacia88 said:


> Hello Ladies, i need your expertise.. kindly authenticate this bag..
> 
> Longchamp LM Rosegold (medium shorthandle)
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515474146257_883295681_n_zps982187f0.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515480586418_781312031_n_zps5fb1c294.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515475546292_200984891_n_zps0b79dc29.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515481866450_1639616887_n_zpsafde7a00.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474706271_1135270348_n_zps2013af4a.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515475866300_572204639_n_zpsa02300d8.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474426264_2082267522_n_zps1f27fed5.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...10200515480786423_433666900_n_zps0e6debcc.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515479506391_2040279421_n_zps5f7ce420.jpg
> 
> http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/...0200515474986278_2021115712_n_zpsd82750a1.jpg
> 
> I hope the links work..
> 
> Thanks a Lot in Advance!


Hi.. can you please try the links on this post.. i badly need it authenticated...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anastacia88 said:


> Hi.. can you please try the links on this post.. i badly need it authenticated...



It's fake, sorry. substandard materials.


----------



## shabbychic19

Hi rx4dsoul, please help check the authenticity of this Longchamp Planetes MLH. Though I am more on the confident side because I bought it in an airport. Thank you so much in advance!!

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09360_zps9fc49e64.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09371_zps34be165f.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09362_zps25b69194.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09365_zps8ecbc168.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09363_zps5d0c16c0.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09367_zps0eae8dcc.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09370_zpsa949f21e.jpg
http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/TAG_zpsb98a3196.jpg


----------



## n21

Le Pliage
Large Long Handle Tote
Black
Bought as gift.

Do I need more info?

Thank you.


----------



## Tadpole

Authenticate request:
Longchamp Tote Bag Black 1899 Model Large
Seller - heybelle2012

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231049609475?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Raine01

LC VICTOIRE BLACK

Seller: BAGS R US II from FACEBOOK

Hi. New member here. I recently purchased this LC Victoire Bag. I checked all the details which seemed to be authentic, such as the YKK zipper with "45" and the like. However, I am quite confused about the front logo detail. It has some sort of different feel and look on it. I contacted the seller Phoebe, and she replied with stuff like "the items came from her cousin from Brooklyn, and the LC has many releases of designs, especially, those bought in Asia." [I thought it was made in France?]


Please help me authenticate this or send me a link related to the authentic one. Thanks.
I will provide the picture of the tag inside later. It reads:

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0791732
1899496001


----------



## beautygeek

Hi. I'd like to request for authentication. I bought this thru dealspot.ph and just received the bag today. I'm just hesitant if the bag is authentic since it's the first time I bought online. Thank you! 

*Navy Blue Longchamp LM Metal Tote Bag Large with Long Handle*


----------



## lepasion

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes there are Made in China leather products. Leather on this one looks fine but i need to see the plastic tag underneath that leather tag. Thanks.



Hi i got the additional pic u reqst. Pls check. Thanks again


----------



## rx4dsoul

shabbychic19 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please help check the authenticity of this Longchamp Planetes MLH. Though I am more on the confident side because I bought it in an airport. Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09360_zps9fc49e64.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09371_zps34be165f.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09362_zps25b69194.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09365_zps8ecbc168.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09363_zps5d0c16c0.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09367_zps0eae8dcc.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/DSC09370_zpsa949f21e.jpg
> http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad289/shabbychic19/TAG_zpsb98a3196.jpg



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

lepasion said:


> Hi i got the additional pic u reqst. Pls check. Thanks again



Real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautygeek said:


> Hi. I'd like to request for authentication. I bought this thru dealspot.ph and just received the bag today. I'm just hesitant if the bag is authentic since it's the first time I bought online. Thank you!
> 
> *Navy Blue Longchamp LM Metal Tote Bag Large with Long Handle*



Fake, sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raine01 said:


> LC VICTOIRE BLACK
> 
> Seller: BAGS R US II from FACEBOOK
> 
> Hi. New member here. I recently purchased this LC Victoire Bag. I checked all the details which seemed to be authentic, such as the YKK zipper with "45" and the like. However, I am quite confused about the front logo detail. It has some sort of different feel and look on it. I contacted the seller Phoebe, and she replied with stuff like "the items came from her cousin from Brooklyn, and the LC has many releases of designs, especially, those bought in Asia." [I thought it was made in France?]
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this or send me a link related to the authentic one. Thanks.
> I will provide the picture of the tag inside later. It reads:
> 
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0791732
> 1899496001



Will need the tag photo...I see some things  off with this item.


----------



## beautygeek

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake, sorry


Thank you, rx4dsoul, for the fast reply! What were your indicators that the bag is a fake so I could go back to the merchant? Thanks so much!


----------



## lepasion

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!



Thanks for ur help


----------



## Tadpole

Authenticate request:
Longchamp Tote Bag Black 1899 Model Large
Seller - heybelle2012

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231049609475...84.m1438.l2649

Please let me know if you need additional info.


----------



## shabbychic19

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, *rx4dsoul!*


----------



## rx4dsoul

beautygeek said:


> Thank you, rx4dsoul, for the fast reply! What were your indicators that the bag is a fake so I could go back to the merchant? Thanks so much!



Substandard matetials.


----------



## beautygeek

rx4dsoul said:


> Substandard matetials.


Thanks, again, rx4dsoul. Contacted the seller and he's insisting that the bag's authentic. He's gonna refund anyways, saying that he wouldn't want to destroy the name of their company. Thanks much for the help!


----------



## Shiridyosa

Hi Pls authentic this. I will really appreciate it. Hope someone will reply soon bec the seller might not refund it anymore if it's not authentic:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp Autor d halong Papier LLH
Name of the seller: theshopperskingdom (instagram) http://www.facebook.com/theshopperskingdom


----------



## ylsla

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this longchamp? 
either this one 
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...71,698238314&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
or 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-R...2BHtiqJ40rV%2FNE2K704%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
this one should work!
the tag inside and the stitching looks weird to me.


----------



## ylsla

also is it Le Pliage Shopping bag S (the exact name from Longchamp website) now i'm confused.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shiridyosa said:


> Hi Pls authentic this. I will really appreciate it. Hope someone will reply soon bec the seller might not refund it anymore if it's not authentic:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp Autor d halong Papier LLH
> Name of the seller: theshopperskingdom (instagram) http://www.facebook.com/theshopperskingdom



Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ylsla said:


> Hi, can anyone please authenticate this longchamp?
> either this one
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...71,698238314&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> or
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-R...2BHtiqJ40rV%2FNE2K704%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> this one should work!
> the tag inside and the stitching looks weird to me.



Authentic.


----------



## ylsla

Thank you so much!! 
all the plastic tags I've seen was different from that one, why is it special?


----------



## Thriftshopper

Hello,
I purchased this purse from a thrift store last week for $2.  My sister insists that it is fake, but I'm not sure.  Could anyone help me authenticate this purse?  
It looks like this one but all leather: http://uk.longchamp.com/bags/planetes/hobo-bag-2324002 

The strap is leather on the outside and woven fabric on the inside.  It reeks of cigarette smoke but if it is real I will figure out a way to get rid of the smell 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Raine01

rx4dsoul said:


> Will need the tag photo...I see some things  off with this item.



Here's the tag of the LC Victoire Black and few other pictures. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ylsla said:


> Thank you so much!!
> all the plastic tags I've seen was different from that one, why is it special?



It's one of the earlier tag formats,


----------



## ylsla

Thank you for your help!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Tadpole

My authentication request has been passed over twice now. Those before and after (twice) have been answered. Am I missing info in order to get an answer? 

Please let me know so I can change what needs to be changed. Thanks!


----------



## Tadpole

Cancel this request. I bought two Authentic Longchamp bags online tonight from Bloomingdales-yay!




Tadpole said:


> My authentication request has been passed over twice now. Those before and after (twice) have been answered. Am I missing info in order to get an answer?
> 
> Please let me know so I can change what needs to be changed. Thanks!


----------



## n21

please let me know if i am going to receive a reply to my post.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raine01 said:


> Here's the tag of the LC Victoire Black and few other pictures. Thanks.



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thriftshopper said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this purse from a thrift store last week for $2.  My sister insists that it is fake, but I'm not sure.  Could anyone help me authenticate this purse?
> It looks like this one but all leather: http://uk.longchamp.com/bags/planetes/hobo-bag-2324002
> 
> The strap is leather on the outside and woven fabric on the inside.  It reeks of cigarette smoke but if it is real I will figure out a way to get rid of the smell
> Thank you!!!!


Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

n21 said:


> please let me know if i am going to receive a reply to my post.



Please post a photo of the zipper material (from underneath and close-up...where one can see the stitches that join it to the nylon). Thanks.

Unfortunately, I am on mobile most of the time and sometimes posted links or photos do not open right away (or data is incomplete) thus i tend to skip over them until such time i can clearly view the photos. Thanks.


----------



## n21

I hope this is clear enough.

Thank you!


----------



## Thriftshopper

WOO HOO!!! rx4dsoul  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

Hi deciding between 2 Longchamp Victoires from 2 different sellers. Need your help to authenticate both Victoires please!

Victoire #1: Navy blue-black Victoire. Seller says she does not have the receipt nor care card for this, and that she can't seem to find the inner label tag stating where it is made in (?) 

Is authentic Victoire cloth material more similar to the Planetes or Le Pilages series? (The tag thats on the bag above states Le Pilages)

Model: navy blue-black LC Victoire, Large size, Long handle.


----------



## Ladyofthoughts

...continued











VS

Pink Victoire Medium size, Long handles
(Is there Pink in the Victoire series?)



Pictures continued next post.....


----------



## isuperlovebags

Hi. Im new to this but i hope you can help me authenticate this bag that i am planning to buy. Not sure with the date code. First time too the "made in france" below the date code of my daumir 35


----------



## isuperlovebags

I meant was saumur 35


----------



## rx4dsoul

n21 said:


> I hope this is clear enough.
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry...Please look over the desciption of the photo we need. Thanks.


----------



## Raine01

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



URRGGGHH. The seller is such a LIAR. Beware of BagsRUs. The seller Phoebe will ensure you that the item is authentic, she'll even intimidate you that she had lasted for 3 years because she's a trusted seller of authentic items from the US. Gosh. What some people would do to earn money. KARMA.

https://www.facebook.com/bags.rusii?hc_location=stream


----------



## godscardinal

Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote ..I think it is the long handle
Purchased from private individual

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks


----------



## godscardinal

continued..2 more pics


----------



## sweetescape11

Hi. Please help authenticate.. don't seem to see any embossed logo at the back of the flap.. Thanks!

Longchamp Planetes large Long Handle Plum
Seller: Bubbletoesbags (instagram)

Please click next pictures to see all.. thanks!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/


----------



## rx4dsoul

godscardinal said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote ..I think it is the long handle
> Purchased from private individual
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetescape11 said:


> Hi. Please help authenticate.. don't seem to see any embossed logo at the back of the flap.. Thanks!
> 
> Longchamp Planetes large Long Handle Plum
> Seller: Bubbletoesbags (instagram)
> 
> Please click next pictures to see all.. thanks!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72614581@N07/



It's Real.


----------



## godscardinal

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shiridyosa

Hi rx4dsoul can u pls kindly delete the post i made. The seller already refunded the money i paid. I hope u understand. Thank you.


----------



## giylyphuah

Hi, I am thinking to purchase two longchamp bag in internet but no sure whether it is authentic or not. Can you help me please? Thank you very much.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
(1) Longchamp LM medium size with short handle in old gold color (Size:30*28*20cm)
(2) Longchamp LM medium size with long handle in rosé gold color (Size:31*30*19cm)

Name of the seller: fans of longchamp (fb)
Item no.: -
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## jinees

Hello!
Can someone help me to see if this is an authentic? I really like the color. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fall-Wi...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a85012749


----------



## anitrak

Hi
Pls help to authenticate this Longchamp patch phoney toile tote medium handle bag.
Seller: ireneang
Website: http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/133998-longchamp-patch-poney-toile-tote-bag-brand-new.html

Not sure why but I can't attach the images at the moment.
Will try to upload shortly.


----------



## anitrak

yunnisa said:


> I admit this bag is fake cause no groove of the brand inside the leather band plus the colour of the leather is slight pale...
> 
> Anyway thanks for your verification...
> 
> I will send longchamp le pliage arbre de vie for authentication in next time..



Hi
My bag is the same as Yunnisa except the tag number are different. 
Can someone advice why her bag is fake? Also what does she mean by 'no groove of brand ...'  Is she referring to the handle?

Thanks


----------



## anitrak

http://s898.photobucket.com/user/ms...30919-WA0008_zpsfba1c508.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s898.photobucket.com/user/msanitrak/media/IMG-20130919-WA0008_zpsfba1c508.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Hi these are the pics.


----------



## rx4dsoul

anitrak said:


> Hi
> My bag is the same as Yunnisa except the tag number are different.
> Can someone advice why her bag is fake? Also what does she mean by 'no groove of brand ...'  Is she referring to the handle?
> 
> Thanks



Hi! We do not discuss other member's items. We also do not discuss details on the thread to avoid counterfeiting from getting better.
I've looked over your item below and it is authentic.thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jinees said:


> Hello!
> Can someone help me to see if this is an authentic? I really like the color. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fall-Wi...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a85012749



Please check out page one for the photos you still need as well as for reminders thanks!


----------



## anitrak

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! We do not discuss other member's items. We also do not discuss details on the thread to avoid counterfeiting from getting better.
> I've looked over your item below and it is authentic.thanks.



Hi rx4soul,

Noted and Thank you for ur fast response.
Much appreciate.


----------



## its_vivian

Hi! I brought the longchamp planetes bag on ebay and i just received it today. I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate the bag.

Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in Black
Name of the seller: 52geilige 
Item no.: 190896897815
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Tote-Handbag-Large-Thickening-Bag-Black-/190896897815?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=NzIY3INR2D2SUN1pf1TyFNRn%252BxI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I've also took a couple of pictures (with my iphone, so I apologize if the picture aren't up to par lol):
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/8L6U96
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/QQ9x98
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/3Tk6MG
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/Bd35Re
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/7kXAgC
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/t2c97E
http://flickr.com/gp/102698018@N06/HoiNTy

I tried taking a close up picture of the zipper showing the YKK on the side of the zipper and the 45 on the inside of the zip..but that was a complete fail on my part cause all the pictures came out blurry.

THANKS EVERYONE =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

its_vivian said:


> Hi! I brought the longchamp planetes bag on ebay and i just received it today. I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate the bag.
> 
> Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in Black
> Name of the seller: 52geilige
> Item no.: 190896897815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE =)



It's Fake. Sorry. Lots of wrong details.


----------



## its_vivian

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry. Lots of wrong details.


I'll be sending this purchase back now. Thanks a lot rx4dsoul!!


----------



## yellow0308

Pls authenticate

Longchamp Metalic in Rosegold small long handle
http://s881.photobucket.com/user/yellow0308/library/

Thanksss


----------



## didargal

Hi,

I am new here. Please help me to authenticate my le pliage cuir taupe which I had bought recently. The leather tag is Made in Marocco but the white tag is Made in Morocco. Thanks in advance. Here are the images of my bags:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ca...it?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ca...it?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ca...it?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ca...it?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-ca...it?usp=sharing


----------



## rx4dsoul

yellow0308 said:


> Pls authenticate
> 
> Longchamp Metalic in Rosegold small long handle
> http://s881.photobucket.com/user/yellow0308/library/
> 
> Thanksss



It's Fake...sorry.


----------



## Sotwilight_fan

Hi!! Good to be back!! I would like to ask for authentication of this longchamp.thanks!

Item name: longchamp metallic LM 
Seller : lot sequitin
site: m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/23131654/Longchamp+medium+short+handle


s17.po
stimg.org/o0i555d2j/954823_727195387306050_1855967593_n.jpg[url=http://postimg.org/image/o0i555d2j/]s17.po
stimg.org/o0i555d2j/954823_727195387306050_1855967593_n.jpg[/url]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sotwilight_fan said:


> Hi!! Good to be back!! I would like to ask for authentication of this longchamp.thanks!
> 
> Item name: longchamp metallic LM
> Seller : lot sequitin
> site: m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/23131654/Longchamp+medium+short+handle
> 
> 
> s17.po
> stimg.org/o0i555d2j/954823_727195387306050_1855967593_n.jpg[url=http://postimg.org/image/o0i555d2j/]s17.po
> stimg.org/o0i555d2j/954823_727195387306050_1855967593_n.jpg[/url]



Link only has one photo that opens. Sorry.


----------



## giylyphuah

Hi, I am thinking to purchase two longchamp bag in internet but no sure whether it is authentic or not. Can you help me please? Thank you very much.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
(1) Longchamp LM medium size with short handle in old gold color (Size:30*28*20cm)
(2) Longchamp LM medium size with long handle in rosé gold color (Size:31*30*19cm)

Name of the seller: fans of longchamp (fb)
Item no.: -
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## rx4dsoul

giylyphuah said:


> Hi, I am thinking to purchase two longchamp bag in internet but no sure whether it is authentic or not. Can you help me please? Thank you very much.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:
> (1) Longchamp LM medium size with short handle in old gold color (Size:30*28*20cm)
> (2) Longchamp LM medium size with long handle in rosé gold color (Size:31*30*19cm)
> 
> Name of the seller: fans of longchamp (fb)
> Item no.: -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> View attachment 2342991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342992



First set is Fake...sorry. second set do not have enough photos. Please follow instructions on first page such as separate posts per item and complete photos BEFORE posting. Thank you.


----------



## giylyphuah

rx4dsoul said:


> First set is Fake...sorry. second set do not have enough photos. Please follow instructions on first page such as separate posts per item and complete photos BEFORE posting. Thank you.





Sorry no following the instruction. Thank you very much for authenticate the bag. This are the only pic the seller provide but I dont think I will purchase from her now. Thank you very very much.


----------



## didargal

Hi,
Please help me to authenticate this. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir 
Size: 25cmx23cmx16cm
Seller: Luxury Gorgeous

Images:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlZ0JpS3dVMFQxN2M/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlLUlLR3FINjlPbVU/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlRUxjWkpaT055Tnc/edit
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlR3Z2dHRHUzF5YWM/edit


----------



## rkmc12

Hello, 
Name/item description/specific item FIRST:No idea, I bought it at a Resale store and there are no label.s
Name of the seller: NA
Item no.: NA

Thanks in advance, please let me know if more photos are needed.

plus.google.com/u/0/photos/search/%23AutoBackup?pids=5927315849997816274,5927315951034961986,5927316021854858146,5927316150482253186,5927316261528103506&oid=111685694890472690268&pid=5927315849997816274

plus.google.com/u/0/photos/search/%23AutoBackup?pids=5927315849997816274,5927315951034961986,5927316021854858146,5927316150482253186,5927316261528103506&oid=111685694890472690268&pid=5927315951034961986

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...111685694890472690268&pid=5927316021854858146

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...111685694890472690268&pid=5927316261528103506


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi,
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> Size: 25cmx23cmx16cm
> Seller: Luxury Gorgeous
> 
> Images:
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlZ0JpS3dVMFQxN2M/edit
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlLUlLR3FINjlPbVU/edit
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlRUxjWkpaT055Tnc/edit
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlR3Z2dHRHUzF5YWM/edit



Need photos of the plastic tag and the metal links. Please use links that do not require a google or any subscription to open,or better yet...post photos directly . Thanks .


----------



## rx4dsoul

rkmc12 said:


> Hello,
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:No idea, I bought it at a Resale store and there are no label.s
> Name of the seller: NA
> Item no.: NA
> 
> Thanks in advance, please let me know if more photos are needed.
> 
> plus.google.com/u/0/photos/search/%23AutoBackup?pids=5927315849997816274,5927315951034961986,5927316021854858146,5927316150482253186,5927316261528103506&oid=111685694890472690268&pid=5927315849997816274
> 
> plus.google.com/u/0/photos/search/%23AutoBackup?pids=5927315849997816274,5927315951034961986,5927316021854858146,5927316150482253186,5927316261528103506&oid=111685694890472690268&pid=5927315951034961986
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...111685694890472690268&pid=5927316021854858146
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...111685694890472690268&pid=5927316261528103506



Please do not use links that require a subscription to open. Thanks.


----------



## rkmc12

rx4dsoul said:


> Please do not use links that require a subscription to open. Thanks.



Sorry, this should work. 
https://plus.google.com/111685694890472690268/posts


----------



## rx4dsoul

rkmc12 said:


> Sorry, this should work.
> https://plus.google.com/111685694890472690268/posts



I'm afraid it doesnt. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

In the interest of time, I would like to reserve my response only to requests that follow proper format and directives for photos and links - as has been explained in the first post of this thread. 

If a request has not been answered in a day or two ( as im relatively quick in replying) , then most likely the post lacks the necessary elements. Thank you .


----------



## rkmc12

rx4dsoul said:


> Please do not use links that require a subscription to open. Thanks.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/103148333@N07/

Hope this works, thanks again.


----------



## didargal

Hi,
Thanks for guidance. Hope that I did it in a correct way. Again please help me to authenticate this:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small (Taupe)
Seller: Luxury Gorgeous
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421700519015&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-frc3%2F1262779_10201421700519015_1404211929_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash3%2F599713_10201421700519015_1404211929_n.jpg&size=1384%2C2048
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421699959001&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1293080_10201421699959001_1936880930_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash3%2F526576_10201421699959001_1936880930_n.jpg&size=1536%2C2048
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421701319035&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1277736_10201421701319035_965778453_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1378618_10201421701319035_965778453_n.jpg&size=1384%2C2048
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421703959101&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1273345_10201421703959101_652455662_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1235486_10201421703959101_652455662_n.jpg&size=1536%2C2048
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421706359161&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn1%2F1265204_10201421706359161_621349313_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn1%2F1240199_10201421706359161_621349313_n.jpg&size=2048%2C1536
facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201421708119205&set=a.10201421638197457.1073741825.1069925382&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn2%2F1271368_10201421708119205_1400060419_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-prn1%2F1375637_10201421708119205_1400060419_n.jpg&size=2048%2C1836


----------



## didargal

So sorry for my mistakes. Please kindly delete my post


----------



## didargal

Hi,
Finally I did it   please help me to authenticate this. Thanks a lot!

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small (Taupe)
Seller: Luxury Gorgeous

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1375637_10201421708119205_1400060419_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526576_10201421699959001_1936880930_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1378618_10201421701319035_965778453_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1235486_10201421703959101_652455662_n.jpg
fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1240199_10201421706359161_621349313_n.jpg


----------



## rn_1203

Please authenticate this...tnx


----------



## rn_1203

Please authenticate this bag...tnx


----------



## rn_1203

rn_1203 said:


> Please authenticate this bag...tnx



Sorry for the mistakes...these are the pics...kindly authenticate.


----------



## rn_1203

Tag


----------



## araboi09

hi, i'm new here please help me authenticate this:
Longchamp shopping large long handle in paprika
































if the image are not displaying here's my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/103523653@N04/
thank you very much!


----------



## rn_1203

Lc


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies, please recheck your links...they are not working. Thanks


----------



## araboi09

sorry for posting again.. i attached the photos instead of links.. 

hi, i'm new here please help me authenticate this:
Longchamp Le Pliage shopping large long handle in paprika

Thank you!


----------



## didargal

Hi,
Really sorry for my mistakes. Here are the pictures that I had attached and I hope it works this time. Thanks in advance

Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Taupe
Seller       : Luxury Gorgeous (Facebook)


----------



## rx4dsoul

araboi09 said:


> sorry for posting again.. i attached the photos instead of links..
> 
> hi, i'm new here please help me authenticate this:
> Longchamp Le Pliage shopping large long handle in paprika
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi,
> Really sorry for my mistakes. Here are the pictures that I had attached and I hope it works this time. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small Taupe
> Seller       : Luxury Gorgeous (Facebook)



It Is authentic.  congrats


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> It Is authentic.  congrats


Thanks a lot! So there's nothing wrong with the tag? One is MAROCCO & another 1 is MOROCCO?


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Thanks a lot! So there's nothing wrong with the tag? One is MAROCCO & another 1 is MOROCCO?



The tags are fine.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> The tags are fine.


Alright really thanks a lot for your help. Cool...I think you are quite expert in authenticating Longchamp because  you know every type and part of them, am I right?  Have a nice day!:tpfrox:


----------



## david91

dropbox.com/s/1ssa8xy4bqikjpx/DSC_0044.jpg
dropbox.com/s/ubfxmhb6fgjvljo/DSC_0046.jpg
dropbox.com/s/o5e00swoa5wc5tm/DSC_0047.jpg
dropbox.com/s/z6akl0fxd44pjas/DSC_0045.jpg
dropbox.com/s/o5e00swoa5wc5tm/DSC_0047.jpg
dropbox.com/s/3s48nmn5wvzdw2n/DSC_0048.jpg
dropbox.com/s/3zv8bw7gdv8wa97/DSC_0049.jpg
dropbox.com/s/3plqzvjcimkg2du/DSC_0043.jpg


LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry.
Does the tag tagged wrongly or the whole thing is fake 1?


----------



## inah1221

Hi! It's me again. Kindly authenticate this please:

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST*: Medium Short Handle Planetes in Black
*Name of the seller*: nix555 of Sulit.com
*Item no*.: NA
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 






















Many thanks!


----------



## inah1221

Hi! Here's another request please:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LM Metal Medium Short Handle in Bronze
Name of the seller: nix555 of Sulit.com
Item no.: NA
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 



















Many thanks!


----------



## crappie

Hi please help to authenticate this. TIA. Pictures are from seller.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle in FIR

Seller: Private seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi please help to authenticate this. TIA. Pictures are from seller.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long handle in FIR
> 
> Seller: Private



It's  Authentic.


----------



## rn_1203

Hi let  me know if this is an authentic tag of a sur mesure lc bag? Tnx!


----------



## Eina18

Hello, please kindly help authenticate this bag I've been eyeing on:
Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Large Long Handle (Eagle Design)
Name of the seller: Ebay seller: anna*exclusive
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

http://www.use.com/1ac800a5458509fc8c2a?p=1&orig=e

Thanks.


----------



## burberi

I know this model is a bit old, but if you can, kindly authenticate:

Name/item description/: Longchamp Le Pliage Autour De Ha Long Large Long Handle in Paper
Name of the seller: fashionaddict101

From seller's post:

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=577848702252859&set=a.577848708919525.1073741860.123918057645928&type=1&theater

My shots:









































Thanks in advance!!


----------



## burberi

Here are more photos (sorry for image quality. I took it using my iphone).































Thanks!


----------



## Laineybogz

Hello, everyone!

Hope you can help me authenticate this.

Name/item description/specific item: Planetes Ebony MLH
Name of the seller: bagsnmoreph of sulit.com.ph
Item no.: N/A
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Ranking,Position,1-17,17#advertisementDetails

Would really appreciate it!!!  Super thanks!


----------



## Happy214

Hi everyone,

Need some assist in authentication.

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower SHORT handle & MEDIUM Tote Bag

Hightlights:
- Zip top closure
- 1 small pocket on front
- Longchamp nylon with silk screen print hardware
- Made in France
- 30cm (L) x 28cm (H) x 20cm (W)
- Colours: Bilberry

Can consider purchasing it?? Anything specific details I need to be aware?? What's the tag no. btw?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:


> Hi let  me know if this is an authentic tag of a sur mesure lc bag? Tnx!



Hi ! Please be reminded we have specific requirements for authentication. Please see first page. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

burberi said:


> Here are more photos (sorry for image quality. I took it using my iphone).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eina18 said:


> Hello, please kindly help authenticate this bag I've been eyeing on:
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Le Pliage Large Long Handle (Eagle Design)
> Name of the seller: Ebay seller: anna*exclusive
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> http://www.use.com/1ac800a5458509fc8c2a?p=1&orig=e
> 
> Thanks.



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Unanswered posts from the last 3 or so pages have incomplete details and photos that need improvement for us to check the items properly. Thanks and please be guided accordingly.


----------



## burberi

Thank you rx4dsoul!


----------



## Laineybogz

Hello!  Hope you can help me authenticate this.

Name/item description/specific item: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Ebony
Name of the seller: Private seller
Item no.: N/A
Photos

























Hope to get you feedback really soon!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Laineybogz

Laineybogz said:


> Hello!  Hope you can help me authenticate this.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Ebony
> Name of the seller: Private seller
> Item no.: N/A
> Photos
> 
> View attachment 2356549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356551
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356552
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356553
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356556
> 
> 
> Hope to get you feedback really soon!  Thanks so much!



Other clearer pics are as follows:


----------



## rn_1203

Its hard to download through my mobile phone.any help please...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Laineybogz said:


> Other clearer pics are as follows:
> 
> View attachment 2356590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356592
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356593



Authentic.


----------



## Laineybogz

Great! Thanks a lot!!!  I was a little skeptical since I'm getting it at half the mall price  So happy to find that out!


----------



## salt1978

hi!

pls help authenticate this, im planning to buy them, i tried to ask for more detailed pics but the seller is not giving more information because she says it is all in the listing

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289977112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_12246wt_912

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515642?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289975526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515674?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289976550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11179wt_912

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672511275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

im unable to ask for more pictures from the seller, but can you pls tell if they look good or not based on what is posted by the seller?

detailed pictures are in the listing

thank you so much

hoping for your reply


----------



## evangellica

please help me to authenticate this longchamp thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rn_1203

kindly authenticate this bag please,

name: not sure if its a sur mesure longchamp bag small short handle
seller: n/a

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=3&theater

thanks a lot!


----------



## rn_1203

sorry, here are the pic and link..
name: not sure but its a sur mesure longchamp bag small short handle
seller: n/a

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater

tnx so much!


----------



## salt1978

hi

pls also authenticate

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221291464604&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123#ht_500wt_922

the seller also sent me the inside tag but i dont know how to attach it here

pls help

thanks much


----------



## rx4dsoul

salt1978 said:


> hi!
> 
> pls help authenticate this, im planning to buy them, i tried to ask for more detailed pics but the seller is not giving more information because she says it is all in the listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289977112...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_12246wt_912
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515642...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289975526...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515674...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11643wt_912
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672515933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289976550...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_11179wt_912
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390672511275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> im unable to ask for more pictures from the seller, but can you pls tell if they look good or not based on what is posted by the seller?
> 
> detailed pictures are in the listing
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> hoping for your reply



This  is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

salt1978 said:


> hi
> 
> pls also authenticate
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...04&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123#ht_500wt_922
> 
> the seller also sent me the inside tag but i dont know how to attach it here
> 
> pls help
> 
> thanks much



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rn_1203 said:


> sorry, here are the pic and link..
> name: not sure but its a sur mesure longchamp bag small short handle
> seller: n/a
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841.1073741825.100006771128685&type=1&theater
> 
> tnx so much!



It is an Authentic customized Le Pliage tote.


----------



## foreveryinyuan

Description: Pilage longchamp in medium long handle size for winter 2013.
Name of seller:fromfrance93 (ebay)
item no:1899089015
Measurements:31x30x19 cm
The snap on buckle reads longchamp longchamp. Seller is from France. She said it depends on colour and range. She also send me a copy of her receipt. Due to buckle read different from original prym 6/4B, that why I am doubting. The rest look authentic although the tag inside not as translucent as compared to my other bags bought from boutique.

Item comes with paperbag, longchamp care card and wrapped with longchamp tissue. (Paperbag and longchamp card colour is brighter than I ones I had) Seller even gave catalogue. Item cost $150.

ANYONE please advise? Please Please.........


----------



## salt1978

rx4dsoul said:


> This  is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


thank you for the reply, what am i supposed to concentrate on looking for? zipper? button? color? inside the bag? pls guide me

is this a very bad fake? or a good replica? the black planete looks the same as in the longchamp website? also has almost exact measurement


----------



## salt1978

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry.


hi!

can you pls guide me how i will know the pliage is a fake?

color of leather?

thanks


----------



## foreveryinyuan

Description: Lepliage backpack
Name of seller: Secret Market (Gmarket)
item no:169908901

The horse is not prominent. The leather is not raw , small pieces of brown particles came out when rubbed. Seller is from HK. The imprint is unclear on the back flap. Front lap is glossy with horse imprint not prominent.

Item comes with longchamp care card. Item cost $150.

ANYONE please advise? Please Please.........


----------



## rn_1203

Yahoo! Thank you, now I can use my bag with pride...


----------



## salt1978

hi again

how about this one?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289425771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4146wt_1007

thanks


----------



## orionshines

*Gorgeous Authentic Longchamp Baguette Navy Leather Bamboo Toggle Shoulder Bag*

ebay listing...200966529175
  Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

salt1978 said:


> hi!
> 
> can you pls guide me how i will know the pliage is a fake?
> 
> color of leather?
> 
> thanks



Sorry we try to protect that information. However we can say that this item has substandard materials and wrong details.


----------



## rx4dsoul

foreveryinyuan said:


> Description: Pilage longchamp in medium long handle size for winter 2013.
> Name of seller:fromfrance93 (ebay)
> item no:1899089015
> Measurements:31x30x19 cm
> The snap on buckle reads longchamp longchamp. Seller is from France. She said it depends on colour and range. She also send me a copy of her receipt. Due to buckle read different from original prym 6/4B, that why I am doubting. The rest look authentic although the tag inside not as translucent as compared to my other bags bought from boutique.
> 
> Item comes with paperbag, longchamp care card and wrapped with longchamp tissue. (Paperbag and longchamp card colour is brighter than I ones I had) Seller even gave catalogue. Item cost $150.
> 
> ANYONE please advise? Please Please.........



Authentic Fir green Le Pliage. This is the larger sized long handled tote.


----------



## rx4dsoul

foreveryinyuan said:


> Description: Lepliage backpack
> Name of seller: Secret Market (Gmarket)
> item no:169908901
> 
> The horse is not prominent. The leather is not raw , small pieces of brown particles came out when rubbed. Seller is from HK. The imprint is unclear on the back flap. Front lap is glossy with horse imprint not prominent.
> 
> Item comes with longchamp care card. Item cost $150.
> 
> ANYONE please advise? Please Please.........



Is the color black in real life? If it is,  then it is authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

salt1978 said:


> hi again
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271289425771...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4146wt_1007
> 
> thanks



This is authentic.
As for your previous query, other than saying that the item has substandard materials, we dont really release much detail. (Please see page one). Thanks.


----------



## wendasa

Will an e-mail be sent to a person's e-mail if there is a reply?


----------



## foreveryinyuan

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Fir green Le Pliage. This is the larger sized long handled tote.


Thank you very much.=)


----------



## foreveryinyuan

rx4dsoul said:


> Is the color black in real life? If it is,  then it is authentic.


Yes. It is black. Thank you very much.=)


----------



## evangellica

evangellica said:


> please help me to authenticate this longchamp thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



could somebody help me to authenticate this one? thank you!


----------



## wendylynn

Oh please tell me I'm putting this in the right spot! I have ordered about 4 purses from Luxurycatch.com which I usually only buy from Louis Vuitton but I thought why not give them a try. First one came in and it was beautiful so I ordered 3 more. My friends are wanting some but I'm scared to order them some and they are fake. They feel 100% real and everything, I use to own a consignment store also so I know a good bit about them. I just read some threads about that place selling fakes. Please tell me it's not so! I have tried to post pictures but it's not letting me. Guess cause I am new.


----------



## Elliespurse

wendylynn said:


> Oh please tell me I'm putting this in the right spot! I have ordered about 4 purses from Luxurycatch.com which I usually only buy from Louis Vuitton but I thought why not give them a try. First one came in and it was beautiful so I ordered 3 more. My friends are wanting some but I'm scared to order them some and they are fake. They feel 100% real and everything, I use to own a consignment store also so I know a good bit about them. I just read some threads about that place selling fakes. Please tell me it's not so! I have tried to post pictures but it's not letting me. Guess cause I am new.



Hello and welcome,

I'm sorry but this website sell fakes. New LV is only sold on LV:s own website, not anywhere else.

See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-822901-268.html#post25070786

And here is a thread about this: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/luxurycatch-com-what-do-you-think-of-site-837854.html

Hope you can get your money back, perhaps ask your bank about it.


----------



## foreveryinyuan

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Fir green Le Pliage. This is the larger sized long handled tote.


 

Hi, I forgot to ask it is normal to have snap on behind button read longchamp longchamp? If it is really authentic to have such snap on button other than read original prym 6/4B?

I thought of buying another bag from seller. Just to clarify before I buy.

Many Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

evangellica said:


> could somebody help me to authenticate this one? thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## evangellica

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you! 

Is this the old model (American model) as the size is a little bit larger and the stitches on the front side of the bag go beyond the handles? 

I found a lot of these are sold on ebay with a wider range of colors (compared to the classic colors of new model), a good price and well-preserved quality, so is it that all the fakes are coping the new model from Europe and all old models are authentic?


----------



## rx4dsoul

evangellica said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is this the old model (American model) as the size is a little bit larger and the stitches on the front side of the bag go beyond the handles?
> 
> I found a lot of these are sold on ebay with a wider range of colors (compared to the classic colors of new model), a good price and well-preserved quality, so is it that all the fakes are coping the new model from Europe and all old models are authentic?



Yes this is the "larger" large long handled tote... and no, there are also fakes of this out there .


----------



## evangellica

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes this is the "larger" large long handled tote... and no, there are also fakes of this out there .



thank you very much!


----------



## foreveryinyuan

Hi rx4dsoul, can check if the snap on read long champ long champ is normal? Cos I tot of buying another bag from the same seller. Thanks in advance.
Post#8293


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Hello, Could somebody please tell me if this is real? Thanks!! 

Kate Moss for Longchamp Glastonbury Bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

BagsNBaubles said:


> Hello, Could somebody please tell me if this is real? Thanks!!
> 
> Kate Moss for Longchamp Glastonbury Bag



Authentic.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



 Thanks so much!


----------



## david91

Hi, it's me again. 
My last post was unanswered, but if you can, kindly authenticate this:

Name/item description/: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag (Long Handle/ Large) (Navy)
Name of the seller: I Love Bags (by Queen Closet) [facebook page]
item no:1899089556
Measurements:31x30x19 cm
Item comes with longchamp care card (green card)

From seller's post:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.399301190167838.1073741827.272991062798852&type=3

My shots:































sorry for some of the blur images, even i have taken it from few different angles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx4dsoul

david91 said:


> Hi, it's me again.
> My last post was unanswered, but if you can, kindly authenticate this:
> 
> Name/item description/: Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag (Long Handle/ Large) (Navy)
> Name of the seller: I Love Bags (by Queen Closet) [facebook page]
> item no:1899089556
> Measurements:31x30x19 cm
> Item comes with longchamp care card (green card)
> 
> From seller's post:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.399301190167838.1073741827.272991062798852&type=3
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for some of the blur images, even i have taken it from few different angles. Thanks in advance.



Sorry, but this is Fake.


----------



## candy_tone

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, but this is Fake.


pls authenticate this bag. Im just wondering if this is authentic or not. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390676496374?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

candy_tone said:


> pls authenticate this bag. Im just wondering if this is authentic or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390676496374?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649



This is Fake. 
Please follow proper format next time. Thank you.


----------



## Heymaria

Hi! Please help me authenticate this. This is a Bilberry small long handle. Bought from TheBagCity on Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Heymaria said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this. This is a Bilberry small long handle. Bought from TheBagCity on Facebook. Thanks!



Hi. Please follow our format on page one and post photos accordingly. Thank you.


----------



## david91

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry, but this is Fake.


wonder which details shown it was fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

david91 said:


> wonder which details shown it was fake?



Substandard materials and wrong tag details. We cannot be more specific though to avoid replication. Sorry.


----------



## Heymaria

Other photos in my first post was deleted. Why???? Anyway.

Seller: Facebook TheBagCity
Longchamp Le Pliage Small Long Handled toto - BILBERRY

Btw all photos are with flash. Thanks!


----------



## gracie5

Hello, 

I just bought a Large black Longchamp Le Pliage Planetes from a seller on Ebay who swore it is authentic. Can you please tell me whether or not it's true? I'm very nervous that I've been duped. Thanks you SO SO much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gracie5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a Large black Longchamp Le Pliage Planetes from a seller on Ebay who swore it is authentic. Can you please tell me whether or not it's true? I'm very nervous that I've been duped. Thanks you SO SO much!



Authentic.


----------



## gracie5

Thank you SO much for your help!!!


----------



## Heymaria

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Is there a Longchamp Manufacturer in Romania? I thought its only China Tunisia and France?


----------



## Mazkaz

Gucci black patent leather wave Boston bag
Can anyone tell me what year this bag was released by gucci


----------



## Elliespurse

Mazkaz said:


> Gucci black patent leather wave Boston bag
> Can anyone tell me what year this bag was released by gucci



Hi, we have an id thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Heymaria said:


> Is there a Longchamp Manufacturer in Romania? I thought its only China Tunisia and France?



Yes, for about a couple years now.


----------



## crappie

Hi, please help to authenticate this. Thank you.

Item: Le Pliage Large Long handles in Bilberry
Seller: Online seller


----------



## crappie

And this one too!

Thank you.


Item: Le Pliage L size long handles in Rosalie
Seller: Online seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> And this one too!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage L size long handles in Rosalie
> Seller: Online seller
> 
> et.com/albums/ae99/crappievg/DSC_0238.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



This and the bilberry are fakes. Sorry.


----------



## chrysty

Hi sissies,

Can you help me authenticate the below bags I'm planning on buying on this online seller.

1. Name: Longchamp MLH LM Metal
    Seller: Facebook Bags R Us









Thanks in advance!


----------



## chrysty

and another one from the same supplier...

Name: Le Pliage MLH in Curry
Seller: Facebook Bags R Us










Thanks again! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrysty said:


> and another one from the same supplier...
> 
> Name: Le Pliage MLH in Curry
> Seller: Facebook Bags R Us
> 
> View attachment 2365748
> View attachment 2365749
> View attachment 2365751
> View attachment 2365752
> View attachment 2365753
> View attachment 2365754
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! =)



Both fakes...sorry.


----------



## chrysty

rx4dsoul said:


> Both fakes...sorry.




@rx4dsoul thanks for your help! At least I know now...I will not buy from this online seller....I really appreciate it &#128522;


----------



## chrysty

Hi, it's me again...i've seen this ad and would like to seek your help to check if this is authentic:
http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171145857572?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

thanks again!


----------



## Aveio

Aveio said:


> Based on the little diamond shapes on the leather, stitches, embedded equestrian in the back (behind the embossed one in front), the detailed zipper handle, no underline below the embossed symbol in front, the embedded "LONGCHAMP" and "LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" -- etc. etc." that's properly lined and printed near the stitches and good distance from the stitches, I _think_ this and the Bilberry you posted are real.
> 
> I did so much research on them before, even authenticating my two other Le Pliage bags that my friend got from a real Longchamp store. But since rx4dsoul says otherwise, I would suggest getting a second opinion.


@crappie

Ops. Let me correct myself. I meant "Jockey," not "Equestrian."

Also, your bags have the correct colour and serial codes on the tags.

Can't say for sure about the snap but it should say "ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4B". Also, I can't tell for certain if the stitches are beige.

Hope that helped in any way.


----------



## Aveio

chrysty said:


> and another one from the same supplier...
> 
> Name: Le Pliage MLH in Curry
> Seller: Facebook Bags R Us
> 
> View attachment 2365748
> View attachment 2365749
> View attachment 2365751
> View attachment 2365752
> View attachment 2365753
> View attachment 2365754
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! =)


Based on the little diamond shapes on the leather, the plastic circle around the snap inside the bag, the light dark discoloration on the leather, correct zipper handle, correct colour of lining for a light coloured tote, I _think_ it could be real.

The Longchamp MLH LM Metal, however, has the wrong serial colour and code. But then I see there's a small detail on the zipper. If it say YKK on it, it actually could be authentic. But if it was just my opinion, I would say it's fake.

Then again, I'm no expert. Just sharing what I think could be. Rx4dsoul says otherwise, so you could get a third opinion.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrysty said:


> Hi, it's me again...i've seen this ad and would like to seek your help to check if this is authentic:
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm/171145857572?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> thanks again!



Authentic. 
Note : this item has already been submitted for authentication a few pages back.


----------



## chrysty

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Note : this item has already been submitted for authentication a few pages back.




@rx4dsoul thanks again! i've just contacted the seller and will buy this! you're such a great help to us!

thanks again! =)


----------



## chrysty

Aveio said:


> Wrong serial code and colour, the MODÈLE DÉPOSÉ embedded on the back is incomplete, there is no MADE IN ROMANIA (I asked -- only France, Tunisia, and China), the leather detail is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Although it does have the YKK, and the circle plastic around the snap.
> 
> 
> 
> Please get a third opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks Aveio! I've decided not to buy to this online seller as she is claiming all her bags are authentic but she is selling some fake ones.


----------



## chrysty

Aveio said:


> Based on the little diamond shapes on the leather, the plastic circle around the snap inside the bag, the light dark discoloration on the leather, correct zipper handle, correct colour of lining for a light coloured tote, I _think_ it could be real.
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp MLH LM Metal, however, has the wrong serial colour and code. But then I see there's a small detail on the zipper. If it say YKK on it, it actually could be authentic. But if it was just my opinion, I would say it's fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm no expert. Just sharing what I think could be. Rx4dsoul says otherwise, so you could get a third opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




opps sorry i've tagged the wrong reply...this is the correct reply


----------



## mysst

oops sorry disregard I posted in the wrong thread


----------



## crappie

Thanks rx4dsoul and Aveio for the help.

I actually purchased both the bilberry and the rosalie bags from an established online retailer but had my doubts when I received the bags.

They were quite different from a Fir Le Pliage that was authenticated to be real (Pg552). I believe the differences should not be that great even if there were manufacturing differences between factories. Btw, all the bags were made in China.

Nonetheless, I have already requested for a refund.









Aveio said:


> @crappie
> 
> Ops. Let me correct myself. I meant "Jockey," not "Equestrian."
> 
> Also, your bags have the correct colour and serial codes on the tags.
> 
> Can't say for sure about the snap but it should say "ORIGINAL PRYM 6/4B". Also, I can't tell for certain if the stitches are beige.
> 
> Hope that helped in any way.


----------



## Lucka

pls this LV cashmere scarf is original ?? thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Lucka said:


> pls this LV cashmere scarf is original ?? thanks



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-837080.html

(The thread is in the LV forum, the experts are answering questions there, add more info, link etc see first post)



There's a requirement for a web/auction link though, you could also see alternative authentication services here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html#post17913035

Good luck.


----------



## Aveio

Has there ever been a Limited Edition Dandy bag from Longchamp?


----------



## Imles

Hi.. bought a longchamp planetes via myfashionstyle then only realise some buyers been cheated from this seller 'coz they sell fake.

I hope here can get this bag identify if its fake?


----------



## crappie

Hi, please help to authenticate this.

Thanks!

Item: Le Pliage Medium long handle in Sky blue
Seller: private seller

Pics are provided by seller.

*The lining is not white... is this normal?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Imles said:


> Hi.. bought a longchamp planetes via myfashionstyle



I'm afraid this is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Medium long handle in Sky blue
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Pics are provided by seller.
> 
> *The lining is not white.



Authentic. 
Certain colors have a yellowish inner "lining".
And thank you for taking time to look through the previous pages.


----------



## VSLN

Hi, would you be able to tell me if this is authentic? I'm quiet concerned that it's fake because the handles are wrapped in plastic and I've been told that it's an indicator of the bag being fake...

Item description: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Black
Seller: oliviayiyayi
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...55574?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f2aa76eb6&_uhb=1





















More pictures are in the listing but I don't want to annoy anyone with a flood of images. Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

VSLN said:


> Hi, would you be able to tell me if this is authentic? I'm quiet concerned that it's fake because the handles are wrapped in plastic and I've been told that it's an indicator of the bag being fake...
> 
> Item description: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Black
> Seller: oliviayiyayi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...55574?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item3f2aa76eb6&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> pictures are in the listing but I don't want to annoy anyone with a flood of images. Thanks a lot!



Hi...this is Fake, for some other reasons i'm not at liberty to say...but not because of the handles being wrapped in plastic . Sorry.


----------



## VSLN

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...this is Fake, for some other reasons i'm not at liberty to say...but not because of the handles being wrapped in plastic . Sorry.


Thanks for your help! I was pretty sure it was fake from the moment I saw it but wanted to be sure.


----------



## WBKY

Hello, please authenticate this LC...

*Name/item description/specific item:* LC Victoire Medium Long Handle - Graphite
*Name of the seller:* online seller
*Link to the Photos:*

http://25.media.tumblr.com/13a8dea5482ce43b590ad6ef79cfe57e/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/3c9ec97ed0cb2d74aff599c1bfd67b21/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco2_1280.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/7a0395b23a2879184a6e357668b4f37c/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco3_1280.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

WBKY said:


> Hello, please authenticate this LC...
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* LC Victoire Medium Long Handle - Graphite
> *Name of the seller:* online seller
> *Link to the Photos:*
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/13a8dea5482ce43b590ad6ef79cfe57e/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco1_1280.jpg
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3c9ec97ed0cb2d74aff599c1bfd67b21/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco2_1280.jpg
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/7a0395b23a2879184a6e357668b4f37c/tumblr_mut5j8XmSH1rt2pqco3_1280.jpg


The tag is fake , unfortunately.
Please include a photo of the horse and rider applique when requesting for a Victoire authentication next time. Thank you.


----------



## WBKY

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag is fake , unfortunately.
> Please include a photo of the horse and rider applique when requesting for a Victoire authentication next time. Thank you.



when you mean 'the tag' is it the one with the numbers? 

thank you.


----------



## chrysty

Hi sissies,

Need your help again in authenticating the below LC:

Name: Le Pliage
seller: Instagram seller








thanks in advance! &#128522;


----------



## christinamike

Item:  Longchamp Roseau handbag

My first time posting on this forum, so please excuse any omissions.

I'm an eBay seller and am hoping to list this Longchamp bag.  I'm not familiar with them and did some research, but I'm a bit baffled by a couple of things.  It appears to be a Roseau bag, correct?  The dimensions are 11.5" wide, 8" high and 4" deep.  Those are smaller than the current medium Roseau and I tried searching to see if there was a style called small Roseau with these measurements, but came up blank.

Also, the lining is leather and the exterior doesn't fold over onto the lining.  The interior and exterior meet at the top.  Neither one folds over the other.  Seems the other bags I'm seeing are not constructed that way.

Do you think mine is an older style, not authentic....?


----------



## christinamike

One more photo:


----------



## christinamike

Just realized that I didn't describe that very well.  The actually lining doesn't extend to the top of the interior, there's that band of leather that is the same as the exterior of the bag.  That band, however, is a separate piece.  It's not folded over from the exterior.

I've probably made that about as clear as mud.

I'll try attaching another photo.


----------



## christinamike

Here's one that more clearly shows what I'm talking about.


----------



## christinamike

I forgot the most important thing....

Thank you in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## rx4dsoul

christinamike said:


> One more photo:



It's real  
The Roseau has been around for some time and has been released in a myriad of leather / finishes.


----------



## christinamike

rx4dsoul said:


> It's real
> The Roseau has been around for some time and has been released in a myriad of leather / finishes.


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## amigoeva

Imles said:


> Hi.. bought a longchamp planetes via myfashionstyle then only realise some buyers been cheated from this seller 'coz they sell fake.
> 
> I hope here can get this bag identify if its fake?





rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid this is fake. Sorry.



can you explain why it's fake? I've bought the same bag from someone online, and have the same observations as Imles. On top of that the zipper has YKK on it. The only suspicious thing is she gave me a Longchamp dust bag, which I thought doesn't come with any Planetes


----------



## chrysty

chrysty said:


> Hi sissies,
> 
> Need your help again in authenticating the below LC:
> 
> Name: Le Pliage
> seller: Instagram seller
> 
> View attachment 2368179
> View attachment 2368180
> View attachment 2368181
> View attachment 2368182
> View attachment 2368183
> 
> 
> thanks in advance! &#128522;




hi...hope you can help me authenticate the above bag...thank you


----------



## TiffanyL

Hello lovely authenticators.
I'm in need of some help, I have a trip coming up and I found this large le Pilage bag on kijjiji for a steal of a deal.

Seller: kijjiji, large graphite le Pilage tote. History unknown, year unknown













TYI!!!


----------



## TiffanyL

Here's a couple more photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrysty said:


> hi...hope you can help me authenticate the above bag...thank you



I skipped over this as the post does not have a copy of the tag. Incomplete posts are usually overlooked. Sorry.


----------



## amigoeva

amigoeva said:


> can you explain why it's fake? I've bought the same bag from someone online, and have the same observations as Imles. On top of that the zipper has YKK on it. The only suspicious thing is she gave me a Longchamp dust bag, which I thought doesn't come with any Planetes



I've scrutinised my bag and found out what makes it fake, so, please ignore my post. I've to say it's a very good imitation!!


----------



## TiffanyL

rx4dsoul said:


> I skipped over this as the post does not have a copy of the tag. Incomplete posts are usually overlooked. Sorry.


Sorry the seller informed me that she can't find the tag to take a photo of it. 
Is that a definite sign of a fake ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TiffanyL said:


> Sorry the seller informed me that she can't find the tag to take a photo of it.
> Is that a definite sign of a fake ?



It should have one.


----------



## baychibs

Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you! 

Item: Longchamp Rosegold - Medium Long Handle
Seller: Instagram Seller
Photos: 

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zpsc966657f.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zps67f68f99.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zps2cff51d6.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zps7b5fe073.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zpscb426267.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zps82dd5217.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Rosegold/image_zps42294361.jpg


----------



## baychibs

http://s96.photobucket.com/user/kennesie/slideshow/Longchamp Rosegold


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Rosegold - Medium Long Handle
> Seller: Instagram Seller
> Photos:
> 
> sie/Longchamp%20Rosegold/image_zps42294361.jpg[/url]



Hi. Im afraid this one is fake. Sorry.


----------



## TiffanyL

rx4dsoul said:


> It should have one.


The seller is being quite difficult and saying she cannot find it at all. I'm afraid it's faux
Since its so difficult would you advise I back out?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TiffanyL said:


> The seller is being quite difficult and saying she cannot find it at all. I'm afraid it's faux
> Since its so difficult would you advise I back out?



Hi. Im afraid you misunderstood me. I was quoting another member when i said that the post needed  a photo of the tag.  You quoted my reply on that but the answer was still meant for that member's (chrysty's)  item...not yours.
As for your item...we need better quality photos than the ones you posted - especially of the zipper pull. Also, if no tag is present, we will need a photo of the underside of the leather flap, where it is stitched to the nylon . 
Finally, we are not supposed to say "buy" or "don't buy". We can only offer an opinion on the item. Sorry and good luck on those photos.


----------



## TiffanyL

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Im afraid you misunderstood me. I was quoting another member when i said that the post needed  a photo of the tag.  You quoted my reply on that but the answer was still meant for that member's (chrysty's)  item...not yours.
> As for your item...we need better quality photos than the ones you posted - especially of the zipper pull. Also, if no tag is present, we will need a photo of the underside of the leather flap, where it is stitched to the nylon .
> Finally, we are not supposed to say "buy" or "don't buy". We can only offer an opinion on the item. Sorry and good luck on those photos.



Oh I'm so sorry I fully misunderstood,
Ill get better photos ASAP 
Thanks


----------



## tenniscourtney

Hello, I purchased this bag from a Facebook marketplace group and am now questioning it's authenticity. Seller says it was purchased in 2007 at Harrod's in London. Thanks for any help!

See photos at Flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/106221556@N06/


----------



## rx4dsoul

tenniscourtney said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag from a Facebook marketplace group and am now questioning it's authenticity. Seller says it was purchased in 2007 at Harrod's in London. Thanks for any help!
> 
> See photos at Flickr link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/106221556@N06/



It IS Authentic.


----------



## tenniscourtney

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS Authentic.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## leo78

Can you please help me to authenticate this seline bag?
Thanks in advance


----------



## iloveroxy

Hello. Can you please help me authenticAte this LP large long handle iin black. Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyL

TiffanyL said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I fully misunderstood,
> Ill get better photos ASAP
> Thanks















I hope these are better indicators,
Also if the bag is authentic could you please let me know the make and colour I'm kinda thinking its apart of the victoire line if its real
TYI


----------



## leo78

Please help to authenticate this celine box bag
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2373524
View attachment 2373526
View attachment 2373528
View attachment 2373530
View attachment 2373534
View attachment 2373535


----------



## rx4dsoul

iloveroxy said:


> Hello. Can you please help me authenticAte this LP large long handle iin black. Thanks!



Looks fine so far but I need to see  photo of the tag inside . Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

leo78 said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate this seline bag?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2373366
> View attachment 2373368
> View attachment 2373369



Hi! Im afraid you have the wrong subforum...there is a Celine authentication under the Celine subforum. Thanks and Good luck!


----------



## leo78

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Im afraid you have the wrong subforum...there is a Celine authentication under the Celine subforum. Thanks and Good luck!




Hi,
 I am new here & I am find hard to use this forum
Thank you for your support I appreciate


----------



## rx4dsoul

TiffanyL said:


> View attachment 2373505
> 
> View attachment 2373506
> View attachment 2373507
> 
> View attachment 2373508
> 
> View attachment 2373509
> 
> View attachment 2373511
> 
> 
> I hope these are better indicators,
> Also if the bag is authentic could you please let me know the make and colour I'm kinda thinking its apart of the victoire line if its real
> TYI



Hi TiffanyL.
A lot about this item concerns me. Mainly because the materials  are substandard but i would grant you that that might be subjective, if ever this item is old or used or something. If it is new, then it is fake. And a lot looks off , such as there being no tag, and no code,  because by the look of the zipper pull, it should have had at least a tag. I cannot be of more help beyond that and I cannot be more certain with the limited info and photos provided. If you would like to pursue this item please do see if someone else around such as CH or Ballet_Russe can help. Thanks.


----------



## Fluffysofa

I also have a bag that I desperately need authenticated, just bought it off of thread flip and I'm an LV girl not chanel so I'm not totally sure what to look for. The date code seems of to me and im pretty sure its not supposed to peel off like that. Haha 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
if its a replica it's a really high quality one, but I'm always uneasy buying from anywhere but boutiques. Paranoid even &#128540;


----------



## Fluffysofa

Sorry I'm totally new and have no idea where I'm posting. Just noticed I think I posted in the worn place. Haha. Ill go post in the chanel forum but any help would still be super appreciated before I pursue getting a refund


----------



## TiffanyL

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi TiffanyL.
> A lot about this item concerns me. Mainly because the materials  are substandard but i would grant you that that might be subjective, if ever this item is old or used or something. If it is new, then it is fake. And a lot looks off , such as there being no tag, and no code,  because by the look of the zipper pull, it should have had at least a tag. I cannot be of more help beyond that and I cannot be more certain with the limited info and photos provided. If you would like to pursue this item please do see if someone else around such as CH or Ballet_Russe can help. Thanks.



Thank you for your help
The bag is definitely used, and I'm a little upset since I did already purchase it (the price was to good to have it be held until I could have it authenticated)
So I guess I'll try to take it to holt renfrew and see what they say. 
I agree the lack of a tag was a big warning sign for me as we'll but I paid under 70$ for it so its not a big loss just a upset
Thank you again for all your information and i know have learned a lesson about buying bags and not being %100 sure. 

-Tiffany


----------



## iloveroxy

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks fine so far but I need to see  photo of the tag inside . Thanks.



Here's the tag inside and a few more photos. Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyL

TiffanyL said:


> Thank you for your help
> The bag is definitely used, and I'm a little upset since I did already purchase it (the price was to good to have it be held until I could have it authenticated)
> So I guess I'll try to take it to holt renfrew and see what they say.
> I agree the lack of a tag was a big warning sign for me as we'll but I paid under 70$ for it so its not a big loss just a upset
> Thank you again for all your information and i know have learned a lesson about buying bags and not being %100 sure.
> 
> -Tiffany



Hey the seller informed me she purchased the bag in 2010 from http://www.designerapparel.com/mobile/
Anyone have any input if this site sells fakes??


----------



## rx4dsoul

iloveroxy said:


> Here's the tag inside and a few more photos.



Authentic.


----------



## pachoochay

Please authenticate this longchamp victoire - planetes!thanks


----------



## pachoochay

Hi!please authenticate this longchamp victoire planetes because someone claimed that it's fake but a friend of mine bought it in longchamp outlet in HK!please help me.thanks


----------



## pachoochay

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


 
LP Large Long Handle in Black (Victoire-Planetes)


----------



## rx4dsoul

pachoochay said:


> LP Large Long Handle in Black (Victoire-Planetes)



I'm afraid I will have to agree with that someone ... this looks Fake. The horse and rider applique on front doesn't look right and the plastic tag has wrong details. Sorry.
You might want a copy of the sticker codes as well as the original receipt from Longchamp if it was bought from the boutique. Sticker codes are also easily faked but we can still tell if they are, and  if you post them here perhaps we can strengthen our stand on this. Thanks.


----------



## pachoochay

Is it the sticker codes in the bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

pachoochay said:


> Is it the sticker codes in the bag?


I'm sorry I dont quite get what you mean. Are you asking what they are or where to find them ? What : numeric and letter codes printed on stickers . Where : depends on where they have been attached by the seller. At Longchamp boutiques they are usually stuck on the plastic bag holding  the item, or on the care card, or on the underside of the front flap, or the store removes them and attaches them to the official receipt.


----------



## pachoochay

I lost the plastic for my black but i have another one which is in navy blue. Please see attached sticker code.


----------



## baychibs

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Im afraid this one is fake. Sorry.



Thanks rx!

How about this one,

Item: outremer le pliage, large long handle
Seller: bought in hongkong
Link:

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/image_zps8973eca7.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/image_zps2008ee6e.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/photo3_zps0bf89bc6.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/photo2_zps21507594.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/photo1_zps01bac2fd.jpg

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/photo_zps316fcded.jpg


----------



## pachoochay

Here is the sticker code I got from the navy blue that I also have.thanks


----------



## MagdalenaWu

Hi Guys,

I have bought Jimmy Choo bag of eBay and would like to know whether it is authentic and how much is it worth. Could you help please. I pasted link with photos below....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/jimmy-cho...P8YnHCjOZN0a3QwVMQYDc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

MagdalenaWu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have bought Jimmy Choo bag of eBay and would like to know whether it is authentic and how much is it worth. Could you help please. I pasted link with photos below....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/jimmy-cho...P8YnHCjOZN0a3QwVMQYDc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hi and welcome, we have an authentication thread in the Jimmy Choo forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/authenticate-jimmy-choo-use-proper-format-shown-post-529794.html

Just post a reply with your question, good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

baychibs said:


> Thanks rx!
> 
> How about this one,
> 
> Item: outremer le pliage, large long handle
> Seller: bought in hongkong
> 
> 
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l177/kennesie/Longchamp Blue/photo_zps316fcded.jpg



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pachoochay said:


> Here is the sticker code I got from the navy blue that I also have.thanks



You will have to post photos of your bag including the tag inside your item. Please be reminded to use the format we posted on page one and include the necessary photos in your post to avoid confusion. Thanks.


----------



## iloveroxy

Hi. Kndly authenticate this LP medium short handle. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

iloveroxy said:


> Hi. Kndly authenticate this LP medium short handle. Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## iloveroxy

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much


----------



## sps21

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Orange make up bag
Name of the seller: (if you know it) NONE
Item no.: (if it is on auction) NONE
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : My friend is trying to sell this to me but I want to make sure it's real first. Thank you


----------



## asmurre.l07

Not sure sorry


----------



## asmurre.l07

Looks really nice


----------



## kimmiki054

Hi  Please authenticate 

Thank you!

*Longchamp Large Long Handle *


----------



## crappie

Hi pls help to authenticate this.

Thanks!


Item: LM metal small short handle in blue
Seller: Private seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi pls help to authenticate this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: LM metal small short handle in blue
> Seller: Private seller



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimmiki054 said:


> Hi  Please authenticate
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Longchamp Large Long Handle *



Please post better photos. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sps21 said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Orange make up bag
> Name of the seller: (if you know it) NONE
> Item no.: (if it is on auction) NONE
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : My friend is trying to sell this to me but I want to make sure it's real first. Thank you



Please post a photo of the zipper material...from underneath , where it is joined to the nylon, and close enough that you can see the grain. Thanks.


----------



## crappie

Thank you =)



rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


----------



## authenticate

hi authenticator, i need help  i owned about 10pc of longchamp bags : le pliage, LM, planetes. and none of my collection is exactly the same as this one, Le Pliage Large Long Handle. I have issues on the button, back side of it. usually it has stripes. my friend bought it from a local LC outlet at Amsterdam, is it possible to got a counterfeit bags from the outlet?

here are the details :
















Thanks in advance! 

***
update - i just saw #8390, mine and her LP LLH black are very identical, yay!


----------



## luxeetvous

I never saw an inoice like this before in Hermès. I guess this bag is not genune. Also the adress of the shop in Milan is not the good one.... What do you think about it ?

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Superbe-auth...08?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4acb2f6440


----------



## Elliespurse

luxeetvous said:


> I never saw an inoice like this before in Hermès. I guess this bag is not genune. Also the adress of the shop in Milan is not the good one.... What do you think about it ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Superbe-auth...08?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4acb2f6440



Hi, there is an authentication thread in the Hermes forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-bag-please-read-rules-use-format-821115.html

Add more info, good luck.


----------



## wkaka

*Hi ,

I am new here. Bought a LP Large Long handle bag but not sure if it is authentic. Can you please help to authenticate?


Name/item description/specific item* LP Large  Long Handle in Outremer. 
*Name of the seller*: Online Seller, Groupon

More pictures:
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223345_zpsbb7676b1.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223758_zps894850b7.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223704_zps988c8ddc.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223521_zps3edc9306.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223001_zpsf3212f41.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Vintage woman

Hi. A horse looks weirded.


----------



## rx4dsoul

authenticate said:


> hi authenticator, i need help  i owned about 10pc of longchamp bags : le pliage, LM, planetes. and none of my collection is exactly the same as this one, Le Pliage Large Long Handle. I have issues on the button, back side of it. usually it has stripes. my friend bought it from a local LC outlet at Amsterdam, is it possible to got a counterfeit bags from
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ***
> update - i just saw #8390, mine and her LP LLH black are very identical, yay!



It's Authentic.


----------



## authenticate

Rx4dsoul
Thank you so very much dear! :*

Wkaka
So far i see no red flag  but you need to upload more pics, please refer to the 1st post of this threat! Good luck dear


----------



## emilu

Can anyone help me with this one. I purchased off poshmark from a seller who swore her bags were authentic but the other bag I bought from her is a definite fake but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt on this one

Backpack style


----------



## emilu

a few more pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sps21

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the zipper material...from underneath , where it is joined to the nylon, and close enough that you can see the grain. Thanks.


 
I hope this helps. Thank you.


----------



## evangellica

Could you kindly help me authenticate this Longchamp, Thank you!

*Name:* LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Indigo Blue Large
*Name of the seller:* ishbaal (ebay)
*Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...VDjrqzOKPEZ4%2BDVg6Vw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rx4dsoul

wkaka said:


> *Hi ,
> 
> I am new here. Bought a LP Large Long handle bag but not sure if it is authentic. Can you please help to authenticate?
> 
> 
> Name/item description/specific item* LP Large  Long Handle in Outremer.
> *Name of the seller*: Online Seller, Groupon
> 
> http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131028_223001_zpsf3212f41.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sps21 said:


> I hope this helps. Thank you.



From underneath please. Do check out the post on the blue item on this page, showing the zipper material. Thanks.


----------



## gracie5

Hi, I just bought this black medium Longchamp Planetes used on Ebay. The seller promised she bought it from Nordstrom, but I just want to be safe. Please authenticate this. Thanks so much!


----------



## sps21

rx4dsoul said:


> From underneath please. Do check out the post on the blue item on this page, showing the zipper material. Thanks.



Hope I got it right this time...


----------



## rx4dsoul

gracie5 said:


> Hi, I just bought this black medium Longchamp Planetes used on Ebay. The seller promised she bought it from Nordstrom, but I just want to be safe. Please authenticate this. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2382247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382251



Authentic.


----------



## gracie5

Thank you so much!


----------



## wkaka

authenticate said:


> Rx4dsoul
> Thank you so very much dear! :*
> 
> Wkaka
> So far i see no red flag  but you need to upload more pics, please refer to the 1st post of this threat! Good luck dear


thanks....

I've uploaded more pictures over here...hope it helps to authenticate...
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_220437_zpsd23241fc.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_220658_zpsd41466e0.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_220727_zps745c138a.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_220806_zps1aead846.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_220913_zps03e0df62.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221052-1_zps5a05b0b0.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221345-1_zps83b289dd.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221444-1_zpsc36c048b.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221638-1_zps5e3066e6.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221750_zpsc2b62bf1.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t590/wj_felicia/20131030_221809_zps226576c9.jpg

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

wkaka said:


> thanks....
> 
> I've uploaded more pictures over here...hope it helps to authenticate...
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!!!



Hi.... ive already looked over this item in your previous post and its already been designated as authentic.


----------



## UnderTheStars

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Brown Polka Dot Satchel FREE SHIPPING!
Name of the seller:  marylouisesattic 
Item no.: 261318473381
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7cb76a5


----------



## wkaka

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi.... ive already looked over this item in your previous post and its already been designated as authentic.


Appreciated for your time, thank you very much!


----------



## emilu

emilu said:


> Can anyone help me with this one. I purchased off poshmark from a seller who swore her bags were authentic but the other bag I bought from her is a definite fake but I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt on this one
> 
> Backpack style
> View attachment 2381047
> View attachment 2381048
> View attachment 2381049
> View attachment 2381051
> View attachment 2381052
> View attachment 2381053




Anyone have any thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## Imles

Please help authenticate this longchamp planetes. 

seller: facebook user - fans of longchamp


----------



## sps21

rx4dsoul said:


> From underneath please. Do check out the post on the blue item on this page, showing the zipper material. Thanks.


Hope these ones are right this time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sps21 said:


> Hope these ones are right this time.



These are fine...
Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

UnderTheStars said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Brown Polka Dot Satchel FREE SHIPPING!
> Name of the seller:  marylouisesattic
> Item no.: 261318473381
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7cb76a5



I'd like to see photos of the zipper pull on the inside pocket. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Imles said:


> Please help authenticate this longchamp planetes.
> 
> seller: facebook user - fans of longchamp



Hi. Please see reminders on page one regarding photos. Thanks.


----------



## sps21

rx4dsoul said:


> These are fine...
> Authentic.


Thank You.


----------



## kimmiki054

Posting better and additional pictures for Longchamp Le Pliage LLH Red





































Whew! Hoping this is right now


----------



## ckarachr

Name of Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote - New w/o Tags 
Name of the seller: shopsilly
Item no.: 181253516969
Link to the item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253516969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Name of Item:  Med Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag NWT
Name of Seller:  masonyorkie-5857
Item no.:  111206662550
Link to the item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111206662550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Please authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimmiki054 said:


> Posting better and additional pictures for Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! Hoping this is right now



Hi. Please post photos of the 1) whole item  2) whole front leather flap - not so close-up   3) inner tag - face-on 4) zipper material from underneath where you can see the stitches. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> Name of Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote - New w/o Tags
> Name of the seller: shopsilly
> Item no.: 181253516969
> Link to the item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253516969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Name of Item:  Med Longchamp Le Pliage Tote Bag NWT
> Name of Seller:  masonyorkie-5857
> Item no.:  111206662550
> Link to the item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111206662550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Please authenticate.  Thanks!



Hi. Ist item does not have enough photos, 2nd item needs a photo of the inner tag. Thanks!


----------



## ajj

Hi all!  I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this.  I've never purchased Longchamp on ebay before and it makes me a little nervous! :weird:  Please let me know if you would like me to ask the seller for more photos than what is on the auction page.

TIA!!

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote in Duck Blue NWOT
Name of the seller: unxpected-sales 
Item no.: 221298344475
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Lo...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338668c21b


----------



## rx4dsoul

ajj said:


> Hi all!  I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this.  I've never purchased Longchamp on ebay before and it makes me a little nervous! :weird:  Please let me know if you would like me to ask the seller for more photos than what is on the auction page.
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote in Duck Blue NWOT
> Name of the seller: unxpected-sales
> Item no.: 221298344475
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Lo...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338668c21b



Hi. Can you please post photos according to the guide on page one. Thanks


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Ist item does not have enough photos, 2nd item needs a photo of the inner tag. Thanks!




I just received this in the mail.  It's the first one I listed.   
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
r


----------



## boomae01

Hello! I purchased a Long Champ Planetes bag online. However, I compared it to my old, original Planetes and noticed several differences. The thing that captured my attention most is the logo imprint on the inside of the flap. My old one has the imprint but the one I bought online does not. I took photos of the 2 bags and would need your help in confirming if the one I bought online is indeed authentic. The one at the right, is my old Planetes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

boomae01 said:


> Hello! I purchased a Long Champ Planetes bag online. However, I compared it to my old, original Planetes and noticed several differences. The thing that captured my attention most is the logo imprint on the inside of the flap. My old one has the imprint but the one I bought online does not. I took photos of the 2 bags and would need your help in confirming if the one I bought online is indeed authentic. The one at the right, is my old Planetes. Thanks in advance!



Hi. If you are requesting for authentication , please post photos according to page one. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> I just received this in the mail.  It's the first one I listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391740
> View attachment 2391741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391742
> View attachment 2391743
> View attachment 2391745
> View attachment 2391746



Hi! Please post photos that have a bit more clarity, including a photo of the whole item and please label item accordingly. Thank you


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Please post photos that have a bit more clarity, including a photo of the whole item and please label item accordingly. Thank you



Name of Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote - New w/o Tags 
 Name of the seller: shopsilly
 Item no.: 181253516969
 Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253516969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

continued on next post


----------



## ckarachr

continued from previous post...


----------



## denise1973

Name of Item: LONGCHAMP TOTE HANDBAG WITH DETACHABLE STRAP  <---Please could someone tell me the correct name for this longchamp bag

Name of the seller: John

 Item no.: Ad ref 1038322097

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/longchamp-tote-handbag-with-detachable-strap-100-authentic/1038322097 

thanks


----------



## denise1973

Can anyone help please?


----------



## rx4dsoul

denise1973 said:


> Name of Item: LONGCHAMP TOTE HANDBAG WITH DETACHABLE STRAP  <---Please could someone tell me the correct name for this longchamp bag
> 
> Name of the seller: John
> 
> Item no.: Ad ref 1038322097
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/longchamp-tote-handbag-with-detachable-strap-100-authentic/1038322097
> 
> thanks



Authentic.


----------



## ckarachr

Hi, just checking in to see if the photos I posted above are sufficient for authentication (post 8466 and 8467).  Thanks!


----------



## GlobalGirlyGirl

Hello Longchamp Lovers! Would you please authenticate this one?

*Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Baguette Navy Bamboo Toggle

*Name of the seller*: bbigalow

*Item no*.: 380755553064

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...H_Handbags&hash=item58a6ccab28#ht_7388wt_1133

Thank you so much!


----------



## gingerbreadfrap

Hi all! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this.
Item: Longchamp Metallic Equestrian Grid Medium Long Handle

I attached the pictures in this post


----------



## rx4dsoul

gingerbreadfrap said:


> Hi all! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this.
> Item: Longchamp Metallic Equestrian Grid Medium Long Handle
> 
> I attached the pictures in this post



Hi. This is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

GlobalGirlyGirl said:


> Hello Longchamp Lovers! Would you please authenticate this one?
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* Longchamp Baguette Navy Bamboo Toggle
> 
> *Name of the seller*: bbigalow
> 
> *Item no*.: 380755553064
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Au...H_Handbags&hash=item58a6ccab28#ht_7388wt_1133
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> Hi, just checking in to see if the photos I posted above are sufficient for authentication (post 8466 and 8467).  Thanks!



All things fine so far except that some photos do not open , might be too large to load quickly.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> Hi, just checking in to see if the photos I posted above are sufficient for authentication (post 8466 and 8467).  Thanks!



All things fine so far except that some photos do not open , might be too large to load quickly.


----------



## GlobalGirlyGirl

*rx4dsoul*  YAY!!! Thank you so much! I appreciate your time.


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> All things fine so far except that some photos do not open , might be too large to load quickly.




Thanks.  They are all opening for me so I'm not sure why they wouldn't.  Are there any additional photos you need?


----------



## ajj

ajj said:


> hi all!  I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this.  I've never purchased longchamp on ebay before and it makes me a little nervous! :weird:  Please let me know if you would like me to ask the seller for more photos than what is on the auction page.
> 
> Tia!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp le pliage large tote in duck blue nwot
> name of the seller: Unxpected-sales
> item no.: 221298344475
> link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-new-lo...475?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item338668c21b



I'm kind of feeling iffy on this one.  The leather feels a bit different from my expandable tote.  Not sure if it's because it's from a different year?  I would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate from these photos.  Thanks!


----------



## ajj

A few more.. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ajj said:


> A few more.. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2396994
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2396997



I'm afraid your suspicions are correct...this is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> All things fine so far except that some photos do not open , might be too large to load quickly.




Hi,  I just want to be sure it's authentic.  Are there any additional photos that you need that you aren't able to open?


----------



## ckarachr

Reposting due to pics not opening

Name of Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote - New w/o Tags 
 Name of the seller: shopsilly
 Item no.: 181253516969
 Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253516969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have already received the bag


----------



## hck82

Hi all,  I'm newbie here. 
Appreciated if someone can help to authenticate my bag below. 
Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Victoire (black)
Seller: N/A
Item No.: 1899496001

http://s940.photobucket.com/user/hck82/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131113_072923_zps37105c29.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s940.photobucket.com/user/hck82/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131113_072404_zps0c8f1a2b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s940.photobucket.com/user/hck82/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131112_073827_zpsd978eec5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s940.photobucket.com/user/hck82/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131112_073212_zps76c792fc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s940.photobucket.com/user/hck82/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20131112_181938_zpsff753907.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajj

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid your suspicions are correct...this is Fake. Sorry.



Thank you!  The seller still maintains that it's authentic and blames any discrepancies on it being made in China rather than France.  Either way, they're going to refund me so all is good.  Hopefully others will stay away from this seller!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please let me know whether this bag is authentic or not?

Item name:USED Longchamp Le Plaige Cuir Medium Top Handle Tote Bag, black, made in France
Item ID: 231094075552
Seller name: palmbeachfinder
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231094075552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please let me know whether this bag is authentic or not?
> 
> Item name:USED Longchamp Le Plaige Cuir Medium Top Handle Tote Bag, black, made in France
> Item ID: 231094075552
> Seller name: palmbeachfinder
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231094075552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!!



Authentic.
Fyi though... this is part of the Veau Foulonne line and the leather is much thicker and hardier (and therefore keeps its structure better) than the mixed race leathers on the Le pliage cuirs that have been recently coming out.


----------



## ckarachr

Hi I reported all of my pics and everything to post 8484.  Just wondering if anyone was able to take a look.


----------



## buffalogal

My lovely husband knew I wanted a mustardy-colored Le Pliage and bought one on eBay (of course he didn't authenticate). It arrived today. I thought it was ok until I got to the tag. Any help in authenticating would be appreciated very much. Thanks!

*Name/item description/specific item* FIRST:NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote Bag Sunshine medium/large tote 2013 color
*Name of the seller*: unxpected-sales
*Item no*.: 321234241945 (was "buy-it-now" so no longer live).

I couldn't get a good picture of the zipper but the YKK, T and 45 are there. But the inside tag has a color number that comes up as Bilberry, which this obviously is not. 
Any help is appreciated. Thank you again so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

buffalogal said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST:NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote Bag Sunshine medium/large tote 2013 color
> *Name of the seller*: unxpected-sales
> *Item no*.: 321234241945 (was "buy-it-now" so no longer live).
> 
> I couldn't get a good picture of the zipper but the YKK, T and 45 are there. But the inside tag has a color number that comes up as Bilberry, which this obviously is not.
> Any help is appreciated. Thank you again so much!



Your last photo showing the tag...I see the zipper material behind it ...can I take a closer look at that (same view) please. Thanks.


----------



## buffalogal

Never posted from my phone so I hope this is what you need. I so appreciate your time!


----------



## rx4dsoul

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 2401030
> View attachment 2401031
> View attachment 2401033
> 
> 
> Never posted from my phone so I hope this is what you need. I so appreciate your time!



Yes, these are what I need. Thanks.

Unfortunately, I agree...the bag is Fake. Substandard materials despite the tag. This is what I meant on the first page of this thread - regarding items with "transplanted" tags. Sorry you had to find out firsthand.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> Hi I reported all of my pics and everything to post 8484.  Just wondering if anyone was able to take a look.



I need a better view of the tag and the zipper material. Please see examples on this page by buffalogal. Thanks.


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> I need a better view of the tag and the zipper material. Please see examples on this page by buffalogal. Thanks.




Here you go


----------



## ckarachr

Here are the same pics bigger


----------



## rx4dsoul

ckarachr said:


> Here are the same pics bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401355
> View attachment 2401356
> View attachment 2401357



Authentic.


----------



## buffalogal

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, these are what I need. Thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I agree...the bag is Fake. Substandard materials despite the tag. This is what I meant on the first page of this thread - regarding items with "transplanted" tags. Sorry you had to find out firsthand.



Well, boo. I have never seen one in person up close (I live 5 hours from anything nicer than Target!) but I thought a few parts seemed a little cheap. Seller has 8000+ feedback, too. Back it goes and we'll buy from a store on our Vegas vacation in 2 weeks. 

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## ckarachr

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## shoplately

wow sorry you had to know about it firsthand


----------



## goldfish19

Hi! Can you please help authenticate this bag. Longchamp x Mary Katrantzou

Seller is not on eBay. 

I put "purseforum" on all photos so that no seller can steal or use the photos. 

Also note about the zipper pull... someone told me that you can prolong the gold tone of the pull if you put clear nail polish so I did. This is my own bag, purchased earlier this year. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Can you please help authenticate this bag. Longchamp x Mary Katrantzou
> 
> Seller is not on eBay.
> 
> I put "purseforum" on all photos so that no seller can steal or use the photos.
> 
> Also note about the zipper pull... someone told me that you can prolong the gold tone of the pull if you put clear nail polish so I did. This is my own bag, purchased earlier this year. Thank you!



It is Authentic.
 I wish you didnt apply anything at all...Longchamp hardware are very hardy...tarnish doesn't settle in right away (maybe years) unless of course one has purposely exposed the bag to constant (minute by minute) extremes of humidity. When they do show signs of wear, it seldom manifests as rust...rather more like a burnishing from the original finish. Chemicals from the polish might damage the metal finish. I hope it wont with yours. 

Fyi....Most of  the rapidly deteriorating hardware I've seen are the ones on counterfeit items.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> It is Authentic.
> I wish you didnt apply anything at all...Longchamp hardware are very hardy...tarnish doesn't settle in right away (maybe years) unless of course one has purposely exposed the bag to constant (minute by minute) extremes of humidity. When they do show signs of wear, it seldom manifests as rust...rather more like a burnishing from the original finish. Chemicals from the polish might damage the metal finish. I hope it wont with yours.
> 
> Fyi....Most of  the rapidly deteriorating hardware I've seen are the ones on counterfeit items.


Thank you so much! I did the same on my other longchamp (bought in store) which I use a lot, and even if I put polish on, the gold has faded into silver tone. So is there really a way to prolong the gold?


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts, 

Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic? 

Item name:LONGCHAMP Leather Briefcase Laptop Satchel Bag
Item ID:301017236529
Seller name:art4life36
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item4616068431

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## SIRD

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Fyi though... this is part of the Veau Foulonne line and the leather is much thicker and hardier (and therefore keeps its structure better) than the mixed race leathers on the Le pliage cuirs that have been recently coming out.



Hi rx4dsoul,

That's a good thing, right?


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you so much! I did the same on my other longchamp (bought in store) which I use a lot, and even if I put polish on, the gold has faded into silver tone. So is there really a way to prolong the gold?



Not applying anything is the best way to keep the finish.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please let me know if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item name:LONGCHAMP Leather Briefcase Laptop Satchel Bag
> Item ID:301017236529
> Seller name:art4life36
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item4616068431
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!!



Authentic. 
Regarding the  VF in the previous post...it depends entirely on your needs/preference and I'm afraid I cant comment on that. The Vf is more structured but lacks straps versus certain sizes of the Le Pliage Cuir. 

I only commented on the leather because I wanted to make sure that the  member was aware that it was the VF and not the LP she was getting as there might be some confusion from the listing title.


----------



## SIRD

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Regarding the  VF in the previous post...it depends entirely on your needs/preference and I'm afraid I cant comment on that. The Vf is more structured but lacks straps versus certain sizes of the Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> I only commented on the leather because I wanted to make sure that the  member was aware that it was the VF and not the LP she was getting as there might be some confusion from the listing title.



Hi rx4dsoul,

Oh, I see. Thank you very much for pointing that out! I am very much a newbie with Longchamp, so I really, really appreciate the additional information!! Thank you again!! : )


----------



## skysmile

*Hi please authenticate. I was told that it is the real deal but I needed expert eyes to tell me the truth. Thank you so much in advance!!*


----------



## rx4dsoul

skysmile said:


> *Hi please authenticate. I was told that it is the real deal but I needed expert eyes to tell me the truth. Thank you so much in advance!!*



This is Fake. Sorry. Substandard materials and wrong tag details.


----------



## skysmile

Hi rx4dsoul,

Thank you for letting me know. Appreciate it. You're really good at this. How did you learn?


----------



## rx4dsoul

skysmile said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Thank you for letting me know. Appreciate it. You're really good at this. How did you learn?



The hard way.


----------



## buffalogal

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, these are what I need. Thanks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I agree...the bag is Fake. Substandard materials despite the tag. This is what I meant on the first page of this thread - regarding items with "transplanted" tags. Sorry you had to find out firsthand.


Just wanted to say thanks again for confirming my fake. Seller is refunding my $$ and said their supplier in Singapore assures them of authenticity but they want me to be happy. Bah

Good news is I bought one at Nordstrom during the 20% off sale this week and it arrived today. I could immediately see the differences in quality. Thanks again for your expertise!


----------



## solangelc

hello, i need you help before i purchase this lm old gold


----------



## balenciagaga

Please authenticate this lc cabas
Item name:LONGCHAMP Cabas
Seller name: krishna_boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-LONGCHA..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c258fe1de&_uhb=1

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

solangelc said:


> hello, i need you help before i purchase this lm old gold











balenciagaga said:


> Please authenticate this lc cabas
> Item name:LONGCHAMP Cabas
> Seller name: krishna_boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-LONGCHA..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c258fe1de&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks



Incomplete photos. Please see first page. Thank you.


----------



## likeanangel

Hi, can you please authenticate this for me? 

Thanks!

Name of Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote - New w/o Tags 
 Name of the seller: nihts
 Item no.: 251385467995
 Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LONGCH...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=301022169278&


----------



## rx4dsoul

likeanangel said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Name of Item:  Longchamp Le Pliage Large Tote - New w/o Tags
> Name of the seller: nihts
> Item no.: 251385467995
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LONGCH...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=301022169278&



Something about this item looks off...please post a photo of the tag as well as some photos as specified on page one. Thanks.


----------



## kxthy

double post


----------



## kxthy

Hi! Kindly authenticate this before I buy this. 

LLH Duck Blue


----------



## kxthy

And this one too!  Planning to buy this from an online FB seller

LLH Planetes in Navy with Black Handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

kxthy said:


> And this one too!  Planning to buy this from an online FB seller
> 
> LLH Planetes in Navy with Black Handle



This is Fake. 
Other item does not have a tag posted. thanks.


----------



## Cordelia47

kxthy said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this before I buy this.
> 
> LLH Duck Blue


I'm very new to this but the leather does appear to have the correct diamond shaped pattern but you are supposed to be able to clearly see the hooves of the horse and I'm not sure that I can.


----------



## etcetc

1940s Authentic Longchamp Brown Leather Backpack, listing #164179341

I have bought this bag and it has been taken off the etsy store Aulapinnoir - this store sells a few Longchamp vintage bags.

Given its age, it is a bit of a Frankenstein bag... there are 3 different zippers, two of which have the Longchamp logo, but only one (the newer one) has the ykk stamp on the side.  The main zipper is a replacement with a catalina brand ykk zipper.  The magnetic clasp is plain with no etchings.

There is a soft leather label inside, and it's hard to take a good photo of it but it is an oval Longchamp logo with a Made in France emboss underneath it.

What do you think?  A well-used true vintage Longchamp?  It feels like it,  Seller claims it was authenticated by the inhouse appraiser at the flea market in Paris but i just wanna be sure.  It's kinda nagging me.

https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/164179341/reserved-for-m1940s-authentic-longchamp


----------



## etcetc

Sorry - another photo.

Hooves can be seen in this photo...


----------



## etcetc

etcetc said:


> Sorry - another photo.
> 
> Hooves can be seen in this photo...



Sorry I can't seem to upload the photo!  :cry:


----------



## etcetc

Finally figured it out.  such a noob!  :shame:


----------



## rx4dsoul

etcetc said:


> Finally figured it out.  such a noob!  :shame:



I need to see a photo of the metal pull on the inside zip, thanks.


----------



## etcetc

rx4dsoul said:


> I need to see a photo of the metal pull on the inside zip, thanks.




The inner zipper is newer and has the YKK stamp.  

The outer zipper is older and does not have the YKK stamp.


----------



## rx4dsoul

etcetc said:


> The inner zipper is newer and has the YKK stamp.
> 
> The outer zipper is older and does not have the YKK stamp.



This is Authentic.


----------



## jomiss

pls help me authenticate this. 

longchamp planetes large long handle NAVY. 

http://i43.tinypic.com/2l52le.jpg
http://tinypic.com/r/5bwoyo/5  (tag)
http://tinypic.com/r/1gknd2/5
http://tinypic.com/r/dc30wm/5
http://tinypic.com/r/10zqrrb/5

and also the same model in red.
http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3cpq9.jpg

thank u


----------



## etcetc

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Authentic.



Thanks very much!  

Just so that I can learn as I go along, could you share a bit of your wonderful wisdom?  Was your assessment largely based on the zipper?


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

I just bought this bag from ebay. Can you please help me authenticate it? Are the handles supposed to be flat? Also, the interior lining doesn't have any prints or logo. Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

I also won this bag on ebay. Can you please help me authenticate it? Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jomiss said:


> pls help me authenticate this.
> 
> longchamp planetes large long handle NAVY.
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2l52le.jpg
> http://tinypic.com/r/5bwoyo/5  (tag)
> http://tinypic.com/r/1gknd2/5
> http://tinypic.com/r/dc30wm/5
> http://tinypic.com/r/10zqrrb/5
> 
> and also the same model in red.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3cpq9.jpg
> 
> thank u



This is fake. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just bought this bag from ebay. Can you please help me authenticate it? Are the handles supposed to be flat? Also, the interior lining doesn't have any prints or logo. Thank you very much for your help!!



Can i have another photo of the bag's zipper pull - heads-on and not sidewise? And see of there is a tag inside? Thanks.


----------



## jomiss

Hi sorry. I mean le pliage.  Not planetes.


----------



## jomiss

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry


Le pliage. Not planetes.


----------



## SIRD

rx4dsoul said:


> Can i have another photo of the bag's zipper pull - heads-on and not sidewise? And see of there is a tag inside? Thanks.



Hi rx4dsoul,

I hope this photo is adequate. There is no tags inside the bag. Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jomiss said:


> Le pliage. Not planetes.



It is a fake le pliage. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I hope this photo is adequate. There is no tags inside the bag. Thank you very much for your help!!



That's alright...it is an Authentic earlier issue Veau Foulonne.


----------



## jomiss

Hi. Is the tag incorrect? Pls let me know what's wrong with the bag so I can tell the seller to get a refund. Thank you.


----------



## sakura13

Hi! I need your help please.. Kindly check if authentic..thanks in advance 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LP Medium Short Handle in Grape


----------



## didargal

Hi,
Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks in advance. 
Item: longchamp le pliage cuir medium size
Seller: Private seller


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> Hi! I need your help please.. Kindly check if authentic..thanks in advance
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LP Medium Short Handle in Grape



Please post photos of the whole bag and a photo of the zipper material from inside where you can see the stitches on it. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi,
> Please help me to authenticate this. Thanks in advance.
> Item: longchamp le pliage cuir medium size
> Seller: Private seller



Need photos of metal pull, metal connector loops, plastic tag inside. Thanks.


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

In case my request was accidentally passed on page 569 (a tan leather laptop bag), would you please have a look at a bag I just bought from ebay to see if it's authentic? Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## nba0012

Hi! Can you please authenticate this? Thanks! 

Name: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold (small long handle)

Name of seller: @uss_girls

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gafaqw1gep5tuwz/j5k7uAHoIp


----------



## rx4dsoul

nba0012 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Name: Longchamp LM Metal in Rosegold (small long handle)
> 
> Name of seller: @uss_girls
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gafaqw1gep5tuwz/j5k7uAHoIp



I'm afraid i cant open your link. You will have to post photos , please guided by page one. Thanks.


----------



## etcetc

rx4dsoul said:


> That's alright...it is an Authentic earlier issue Veau Foulonne.



Wow!  Congratulations SIRD!  This bag is a beautiful vintage!


----------



## kittycadz

hi! please authenticate my longchamp planetes black large long handle. thank you


----------



## nba0012

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid i cant open your link. You will have to post photos , please guided by page one. Thanks.



.


----------



## kxthy

rx4dsoul said:


> Other item does not have a tag posted. thanks.



Here is the tag. Sorry for the late response. Thanks.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos of metal pull, metal connector loops, plastic tag inside. Thanks.


Hi,
Sorry for late reply.  Here are more pics of my le pliage cuir. Thanks a lot!


----------



## didargal

Another pic..


----------



## rx4dsoul

nba0012
kittycadz 
 Sorry girls, items are fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kxthy said:


> Here is the tag. Sorry for the late response. Thanks.



Cant recall which item this one belongs to already. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Another pic..



Just need 2 more...plastic tag very straight on or heads on (the one posted is slightly angled)... and the zipper material from underneath. Thanks.


----------



## nba0012

rx4dsoul said:


> nba0012
> kittycadz
> Sorry girls, items are fakes.




Can you tell me what makes it fake? So I can tell it to the seller to get a refund. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nba0012 said:


> Can you tell me what makes it fake? So I can tell it to the seller to get a refund. Thanks!



Substandard materials, wrong details on the tag.


----------



## nba0012

rx4dsoul said:


> Substandard materials, wrong details on the tag.


Thanks!


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Just need 2 more...plastic tag very straight on or heads on (the one posted is slightly angled)... and the zipper material from underneath. Thanks.


Sorry.  I will take more pictures once I come back from vacation. The pictures were taken by my younger sister who's not good in snaping pictures.  Thanks





>


----------



## tukituks

please authenticate. i bought this online and i'm quite doubtful that it's authentic. thanks!


----------



## tukituks

tukituks said:


> please authenticate. I bought this online and i'm quite doubtful that it's authentic. Thanks!


----------



## tukituks

tukituks said:


> View attachment 2422619
> View attachment 2422621
> View attachment 2422622
> View attachment 2422623
> View attachment 2422626



more photos. please help me.


----------



## sakura13

hi rx4dsoul!! here are the other pics I have.. thank you














rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos of the whole bag and a photo of the zipper material from inside where you can see the stitches on it. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tukituks said:


> more photos. please help me.
> 
> View attachment 2422628
> View attachment 2422629
> View attachment 2422630
> View attachment 2422632



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> hi rx4dsoul!! here are the other pics I have.. thank you
> 
> View attachment 2423002


Need one more...a close-up of the 3rd photo. Thanks.


----------



## tukituks

thanks. i was really disappointed when i saw the item. yeah! i really think it's fake. really sad. well, lesson learned. thanks!


----------



## mymommymay

Hi, Please help me authenticate this items  thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281207330619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/321260331070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mymommymay

*Hi, Please help me authenticate this items  thanks!

Name/item description/specific item* LIMITED EDITION LONGCHAMP PLANETES SHOPPING BAG LARGE/LONG HANDLE *
Name of the seller*:  insidemyvanitycase
*http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281207330619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*

*Name/item description/specific item* ON SALE AUTHENTIC LC BAGS*
Name of the seller*:  pinkstar_chi07
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/321260331070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mymommymay said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this items  thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281207330619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/321260331070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi! You will need better photos than the ones I see in these listings...please also follow our format as stated on the title of this thread...thanks.


----------



## Zitro Oravla

CrazyLV said:


> whoa!!!
> that's logo zipper is diffenitely different!!
> must be fake or old style!??!?!
> just wait for other opinion!!


I think it could be old style


----------



## sakura13

Hi again, rx4dsoul!! here are the other photos that we need.. thank you:help::help::help:



rx4dsoul said:


> Need one more...a close-up of the 3rd photo. Thanks.



https://picasaweb.google.com/108372437162927850756/LPMSHGrape?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## kellbell285585

Hi guys! I need this Longchamp bag in Cyclamen authenticated.

Seller: dukeray30
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/310813734626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

kellbell285585 said:


> Hi guys! I need this Longchamp bag in Cyclamen authenticated.
> 
> Seller: dukeray30
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/310813734626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need a photo of the plastic tag inside. Thanks!


----------



## mymommymay

Hi experts will you be able to help authenticate the bag with this pictures? thanks!


----------



## kellbell285585

rx4dsoul said:


> Need a photo of the plastic tag inside. Thanks!


Thanks. I asked the seller.


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can I please get your authentication expertise on this bag? I purchased it on ebay and I don't know the name of the line. The leather seems good quality, there is no tags inside, the back of the interior buttons say FLOX, the interior lining is plain nylon, and the embossed logo doesn't have any impression in the back. I am wondering if I should ask for a refund or not. Please let me know if you need to see more pictures. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can I please get your authentication expertise on this bag? I purchased it on ebay and I don't know the name of the line. The leather seems good quality, there is no tags inside, the back of the interior buttons say FLOX, the interior lining is plain nylon, and the embossed logo doesn't have any impression in the back. I am wondering if I should ask for a refund or not. Please let me know if you need to see more pictures. Thank you very much for your help!



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

mymommymay said:


> Hi experts will you be able to help authenticate the bag with this pictures? thanks!



Hi. Please post more photos , guide is on page one . Perhaps you can also use our format. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sakura13 said:


> Hi again, rx4dsoul!! here are the other photos that we need.. thank you:help::help::help:
> 
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108372437162927850756/LPMSHGrape?authuser=0&feat=directlink



Authentic.


----------



## kellbell285585

kellbell285585 said:


> Thanks. I asked the seller.


Hi. Here is a pic of the inside tag







Hope this helps

ETA: Pic is also on link below: I can't figure out how to make it bigger. Sorry.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310813734626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## SIRD

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic



Hi rx4dsoul,

Thank you so much for your help!! Do you happen to know the name of the line or any information you know about this bag? Thank you again!!


----------



## sakura13

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



thanks for the big help!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hello! Please help authenticate: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...r-messenger-shoulder-bag-unisex-/111235600138


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...r-messenger-shoulder-bag-unisex-/111235600138



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! Do you happen to know the name of the line or any information you know about this bag? Thank you again!!



Leather looks like it might be part of the Veau Foulonne line but im afraid Im not very familiar with the exact name or style.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kellbell285585 said:


> Hi. Here is a pic of the inside tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ETA: Pic is also on link below: I can't figure out how to make it bigger. Sorry.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310813734626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## kellbell285585

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Here is another one please: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cleverish-Purple-Messenger-Bags-/261351837070

I am trying to get a pic of the inside tag then i will update. Just the word "cleverish" in the title is throwing me off. Hehe


----------



## yee29

Anyone know how many *colour* available for *longchamp planetes*?








This is the tag provided by seller for Longchamp Le Pliage (Dark Purple), is this authentic?
Thanks~


----------



## rx4dsoul

yee29 said:


> Anyone know how many *colour* available for *longchamp planetes*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tag provided by seller for Longchamp Le Pliage (Dark Purple), is this authentic?
> Thanks~



Hi  please check out our format and guide for authentication requests on page one. Thanks !


----------



## yiyayi

please authenticate this -- longchamp planete  here's the link

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281224552698?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item417a4a20fa

thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yiyayi said:


> please authenticate this -- longchamp planete  here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281224552698?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item417a4a20fa
> 
> thanks.



It's Fake, sorry.


----------



## luv_bagz

yiyayi said:


> please authenticate this -- longchamp planete  here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281224552698?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item417a4a20fa
> 
> thanks.




It looks real to me. I have one on plum and terracotta.


----------



## luv_bagz

kittycadz said:


> hi! please authenticate my longchamp planetes black large long handle. thank you




This looks real to me as I own 2 planetes in terracotta and plum.

Details look good and the code indicates the color black i.e 001.

Please check out this link:

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/


----------



## luv_bagz

yiyayi said:


> please authenticate this -- longchamp planete  here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original...281224552698?pt=AU_Makeup&hash=item417a4a20fa
> 
> thanks.




I think this link below can help you a bit:

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/

Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

kxthy said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this before I buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> LLH Duck Blue




I think this looks real. But please read up this guide ya.

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/


----------



## luv_bagz

buffalogal said:


> My lovely husband knew I wanted a mustardy-colored Le Pliage and bought one on eBay (of course he didn't authenticate). It arrived today. I thought it was ok until I got to the tag. Any help in authenticating would be appreciated very much. Thanks!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST:NEW Longchamp Le Pliage Shopping Tote Bag Sunshine medium/large tote 2013 color
> *Name of the seller*: unxpected-sales
> *Item no*.: 321234241945 (was "buy-it-now" so no longer live).
> 
> I couldn't get a good picture of the zipper but the YKK, T and 45 are there. But the inside tag has a color number that comes up as Bilberry, which this obviously is not.
> Any help is appreciated. Thank you again so much!




Hi there,

I think this link below may help you:

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/


----------



## luv_bagz

ckarachr said:


> Reposting due to pics not opening
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Tote - New w/o Tags
> 
> Name of the seller: shopsilly
> 
> Item no.: 181253516969
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253516969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I have already received the bag




Try check this link below:

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/

I think your bag looks authentic.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Just need 2 more...plastic tag very straight on or heads on (the one posted is slightly angled)... and the zipper material from underneath. Thanks.


Hi, here are the pics. Sorry for being late. Thanks again.


----------



## didargal

More pics


----------



## didargal

The tag of le pliage cuir medium


----------



## didargal

Sorry this is the tag of le pliage cuir medium.


----------



## didargal

I don't know why I kept failing to upload the pics. Hopefully this 1 is ok.


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> I don't know why I kept failing to upload the pics. Hopefully this 1 is ok.



I need to see a pic of the zipper material up close please (the clothy part of the zipper where one can see the grain - not the hardware). Thanks


----------



## gakionna

please authenticate this le pliage lh in khaki thanks!!!

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/gakionna/library/?sort=3&page=1#


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> I need to see a pic of the zipper material up close please (the clothy part of the zipper where one can see the grain - not the hardware). Thanks


Hi, here are the pics. Thanks.


----------



## didargal

Another pic


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Hello,
Please authenticate Longchamp Le Pliage Messenger in Bilberry. I got this from ebay. Attached are pics with a receipt from Bloomies. TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi, here are the pics. Thanks.



Almost there...
The underside of this please, it is difficult to see the zipper grain from above. Sorry.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Almost there...
> The underside of this please, it is difficult to see the zipper grain from above. Sorry.


Hi here is the pic. Thanks!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate Longchamp Le Pliage Messenger in Bilberry. I got this from ebay. Attached are pics with a receipt from Bloomies. TIA!



Hi pls authenticate. Tia!


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi here is the pic. Thanks!



Hi. Im aftaid the photo is too dark for me to see what im looking for properly. Please look over the quality of the photo before you post it, ll throw in my input once i see a better quality photo. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi pls authenticate. Tia!



Looks good but id feel more comfortable seeing a straight on photo of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks good but id feel more comfortable seeing a straight on photo of the tag. Thanks!



Thanks rx4dsoul. Here u go!


----------



## Gni81

Hi Dear,

Please help to authenticate this :

LCLP/L089/Fuchsia *New color 2013
LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE
25x25x14 l small/long

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107673543601609849354/albums/5957909157699725649

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Here u go!



Authentic.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Yayyy!!! Thanks rx4dsoul!!! 

Super stoked I got it for such a good price too!


----------



## Eve339

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310814967948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

cheers!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Eve339 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310814967948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> cheers!



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Gni81

Gni81 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this :
> 
> LCLP/L089/Fuchsia *New color 2013
> LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE
> 25x25x14 l small/long
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107673543601609849354/albums/5957909157699725649
> 
> Thanks


Hi rx4dsoul, Don't could you pls authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thanks a lot


----------



## yee29

Anyone know how many *colour* available for *longchamp planetes*?
Thanks~


----------



## Lizahong

Help me to athenticate this longchamp

Seller:china onlineshop
Item no. :N/A


Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lizahong said:


> Help me to athenticate this longchamp
> 
> Seller:china onlineshop
> Item no. :N/A
> 
> 
> Thanks



This is Fake. Sorry


----------



## Lizahong

Can you explain?because i went to longchamp counter and i saw it's  look similliar


----------



## Lizahong

How about this one?
Seller:china onlineshop







Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lizahong said:


> How about this one?
> Seller:china onlineshop
> 
> View attachment 2436367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436368
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm afraid we cant release that information. Please see our guides on posting format and photos  on page one so we can better help you. Thanks.


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate:
Longchamp victoire
Seller from ebay philippines


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate:
> Longchamp victoire
> Seller from ebay philippines
> 
> View attachment 2437570
> View attachment 2437571
> View attachment 2437572
> View attachment 2437573



Need better quality photos and a closer look of the tag, thanks.


----------



## tek_kee

Hi, kindly help to authenticate this bag. thanks in advance!

Item :Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Taupe medium size


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> Need better quality photos and a closer look of the tag, thanks.











Longchamp Victoire Planetes


----------



## EGBDF

Does anyone know what style this is and if it's authentic?


----------



## EGBDF

Another picture...


----------



## Chinkcurly

Hi pls help me authenticate this longchamp
Type: le pliage
Size: medium short handle
Color : navy


http://www.flickr.com/photos/22853686@N02/

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> View attachment 2438871
> View attachment 2438872
> View attachment 2438873
> View attachment 2438874
> View attachment 2438875
> 
> 
> Longchamp Victoire Planetes



This is fake....sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tek_kee said:


> Hi, kindly help to authenticate this bag. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item :Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Taupe medium size



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chinkcurly said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this longchamp
> Type: le pliage
> Size: medium short handle
> Color : navy
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22853686@N02/
> 
> Many thanks



Hi...need to see a close-up shot of the zipper material from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. Thanks.


----------



## tek_kee

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



thanks alot rx4dsoul for your reply...really happy to hear that my bag is authentic!  merry christmas!!


----------



## Gni81

Gni81 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, Don't could you pls authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thanks a lot


Hi,

 I'm waiting for anyone to respond me... Pls....
I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thanks!
Whether the link can view Photo ?
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107673543601609849354/albums/5957909157699725649


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gni81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm waiting for anyone to respond me... Pls....
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thanks!
> Whether the link can view Photo ?
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107673543601609849354/albums/5957909157699725649



Hi. Please dont use links that require subscriptions to open. Do check out our guide on the first page. Thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and if it's authentic?



Does anyone have any idea if this is fake? It's brown, maybe a small hobo bag? I'm not familiar enough with non Le Pliage bags to even know if Longchamp actually made a bag like this.
TIA!


----------



## Chinkcurly

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...need to see a close-up shot of the zipper material from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. Thanks.


Here's the additional pictures together with the ones i previously posted. Thanks. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22853686@N02/


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chinkcurly said:


> Here's the additional pictures together with the ones i previously posted. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22853686@N02/



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and if it's authentic?



Authentic small Planetes shoulder bag.


----------



## EGBDF

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic small Planetes shoulder bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Chinkcurly

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yey! Thank you. Merry christmas


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake....sorry.




&#128532;
Thanks, happy holidays
&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gni81

Gni81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm waiting for anyone to respond me... Pls....
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Longchamp for me? Thanks!
> Whether the link can view Photo ?
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/107673543601609849354/albums/5957909157699725649


Hi Dear,


I'm facing problem to upload photo... pls check whether can view from below link?
 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1076...ms/5957909157699725649?authkey=CKK7rrrT3_v1fg


Thanks!


----------



## raisya_h

Hi pls help me authenticate this longchamp
Type: le pliage
Size: medium long handle
Color : fushia

NCC LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN France
0906801
2605089832


----------



## rx4dsoul

raisya_h said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this longchamp
> Type: le pliage
> Size: medium long handle
> Color : fushia
> 
> NCC LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN France
> 0906801
> 2605089832


Hi...please see our guide on how to request for authentication on the  first page. Thanks.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Im aftaid the photo is too dark for me to see what im looking for properly. Please look over the quality of the photo before you post it, ll throw in my input once i see a better quality photo. Thank you.


Sorry for the late reply because I have problem in uploading the photos since last week. Here's the photo of my le pliage cuir medium, the  underneath zipper material.  Thanks!


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate

Longchamp Victoire Planetes (black)
Gift given by my cousin from US

Code as follows:
CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0791733
1899496001


----------



## dhee_besas

dhee_besas said:


> please authenticate
> 
> longchamp victoire planetes (black)
> gift given by my cousin from us
> 
> code as follows:
> Cla lig/m/02
> longchamp paris
> made in france
> 0791733
> 1899496001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441775
> View attachment 2441776
> View attachment 2441777
> View attachment 2441778
> View attachment 2441779
> View attachment 2441780
> View attachment 2441777


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Sorry for the late reply because I have problem in uploading the photos since last week. Here's the photo of my le pliage cuir medium, the  underneath zipper material.  Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Longchamp Victoire Planetes (black)
> Gift given by my cousin from US
> 
> Code as follows:
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0791733
> 1899496001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441775
> View attachment 2441776
> View attachment 2441777
> View attachment 2441778
> View attachment 2441779
> View attachment 2441780
> View attachment 2441777



Sorry this is fake. Materials and workmanship are substandard.


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Really thanks a lot!


----------



## EGBDF

Please authenticate-
Longchamp Le Pliage LH tote black
Seller:dizzyth
Item # 121242891707

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121242891707


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> Please authenticate-
> Longchamp Le Pliage LH tote black
> Seller:dizzyth
> Item # 121242891707
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121242891707



Looks fine so far, but I would suggest looking at the inner tag too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> Please authenticate-
> Longchamp Le Pliage LH tote black
> Seller:dizzyth
> Item # 121242891707
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121242891707



Looks fine so far, but I would suggest looking at the inner tag too.


----------



## Chinkcurly

Hi again please help me authenticate this black longchamp planetes in large size

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22853686@N02/

Thanks


----------



## dhee_besas

please authenticate

LONGCHAMP Black 
Large Short Handle
seller: ebay

ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Black-LargeShortHandle-Bag-/111246228403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e6cabbb3&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e6cabbb3&_uhb=1


----------



## dhee_besas

and this one

=)

Please authenticate-
Longchamp Le Pliage bag LLH in black
Seller: ffrom ebay ph
Item # 1899089001

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f2e2aa5e9&_uhb=1


----------



## dhee_besas

thanks


----------



## Gni81

Gni81 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> I'm facing problem to upload photo... pls check whether can view from below link?
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1076...ms/5957909157699725649?authkey=CKK7rrrT3_v1fg
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi Dear,

Please help to authenticate this :

LCLP/L089/Fuchsia *New color 2013
LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE
25x25x14 l small/long

tag :
NCA    LIG/M/02
MADE IN CHINA
0809799
2608089455

PICTURE : https://plus.google.com/photos/10767...CKK7rrrT3_v1fg
( Sorry That I facing problem upload photo here )

Thanks


----------



## thecollector629

Hi all! Hoping I can get some info about this Longchamp small tote that is in my possession.
I have seen this leather florette zipper pull on only one other bag, can't find any others like this.
It measures 10" x 7" x 4.5".
Is it authentic, and if so, what is the name/collection?
Thanks so much.


----------



## shoplately

Hi can anyone please hep to authenticate this? This is the big size long handle Le Pliage Patch Pony Toile 

Thanks! Do let me know if you need more pics. Was thinking of purchasing this preloved baby!


----------



## dhee_besas

dhee_besas said:


> please authenticate
> 
> LONGCHAMP Black
> Large Short Handle
> seller: ebay
> 
> ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LONGCHAMP-Black-LargeShortHandle-Bag-/111246228403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e6cabbb3&_uhb=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e6cabbb3&_uhb=1




Pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 attached


----------



## dhee_besas

dhee_besas said:


> and this one
> 
> =)
> 
> Please authenticate-
> Longchamp Le Pliage bag LLH in black
> Seller: ffrom ebay ph
> Item # 1899089001
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f2e2aa5e9&_uhb=1




Pictures:


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate

Longchamp
Cabas
Bilberry

Seller : ebay


----------



## jsdtxzj

Happy new year to you all!
Thanks for the help before!
And could someone help me to have a look at the following one?

Item Name:LONGCHAMP White Flower Baguette Pochette Small Shoulder Star Purse Bag AUTHENTIC
Item number:251405173300 
Seller ID:   shopaholic_000 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...5r62LGm4BTWW1a7v%2Fbo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Tell me if you need more pictures, and many thanks


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - Is everyone on vacation?


----------



## Rikacahya

Can someone pls authentic this Lonchamp LM Metal platine for me? Thanks


----------



## Rikacahya

Back of the flap


----------



## Rikacahya

The tag inside and zipper pull


----------



## yee29

Longchamp Planetes Small Short (Colour: Graphite)







This is the only picture provided by seller. Are you able to check whether it is authentic?
Thanks.


----------



## dorkymommy

pls authenticate, want to know if its real before i buy this.
thank u in advance 

longchamp lepliage medium short handle
light blue color
made in france
here's the link to the advertisement
http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...ge+Type+M?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1


----------



## yee29

Longchamp Planetes Small Long Handle (Colour: Rose Pink) 25cmx25cmx14cm



























Is this authentic?


----------



## yee29

Longchamp Planetes Large Short Handle (Colour: Navy Blue)


----------



## thestylefactor

Hi there!

I recently bought a pre-owned Victoire (been looking all over for it for the longest time! Wish they would bring it back), it looks authentic (I did my homework by browsing through the thread for other authentic Victoires) but I would like to be 100% sure. Also, the leather parts are a little yellowish, were they originally this way or became so due to long term use? Is there any way to restore them?

Thanks in advance!


*Name/item description/specific item FIRST: *Longchamp Victoire in 25x25x17cm Short Handle (Powder Pink) 

*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : * 







This is the best shot I got out of about 10 shots of the zipper on my phone, it probably came out so reflective because of the strong lighting in my room.





Is it normal for it to be so frayed?















This is what I meant by the 'yellowish' leather parts 











Hope that's enough detail!


----------



## abz

Hi, can you help authenticate please? Longchamp long handle planetes red There's ykk t on both sides of the zipper and 45.


----------



## sandicat3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-M...OGGLE-PURSE-TOTE-BAG-/121248215260?pt=US_CSA_
  Seller is eyeq804
   Longchamp red glazed red leather toggle purse


Thank you so much!!


----------



## abz

Hi, kindly help authenticate Longchamp planetes red long handle large, pero it looks like pink sya. Ung tag inside andun sa unang post ko.. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tunvarat

Hi! Lovely tpfers

Could someone authentic this Lonchamp LM Metal Black for me please!!!

Thank you in advance


----------



## tunvarat

Another one more please!!!
Thank you in advance

Please authenticate-
100% Authentic Medium Longchamp LM Metal in black
Seller : seeuk2012
Item : 190927749608
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...011&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=190927749608&#ht_1167wt_904


----------



## dorkymommy

longchamp le pliage navy medium short handle
it says le pliage longchamp type 
modele de'pose -made in france 
however i dont find "ykk" engraved on the zipper pull instead there is a number 45 in it. here are the pictures, thanks!


----------



## dorkymommy

additional photo for my post ^^^ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




this is the serial no


----------



## rx4dsoul

thestylefactor said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I recently bought a pre-owned Victoire (been looking all over for it for the longest time! Wish they would bring it back), it looks authentic (I did my homework by browsing through the thread for other authentic Victoires) but I would like to be 100% sure. Also, the leather parts are a little yellowish, were they originally this way or became so due to long term use? Is there any way to restore them?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST: *Longchamp Victoire in 25x25x17cm Short Handle (Powder Pink)
> 
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best shot I got out of about 10 shots of the zipper on my phone, it probably came out so reflective because of the strong lighting in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for it to be so frayed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I meant by the 'yellowish' leather parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's enough detail!



It's authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorkymommy said:


> longchamp le pliage navy medium short handle
> it says le pliage longchamp type
> modele de'pose -made in france
> however i dont find "ykk" engraved on the zipper pull instead there is a number 45 in it. here are the pictures, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2455857
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455850
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455856
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455859



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tunvarat said:


> Hi! Lovely tpfers
> 
> Could someone authentic this Lonchamp LM Metal Black for me please!!!
> 
> Thank you



Sorry this is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

abz said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate please? Longchamp long handle planetes red There's ykk t on both sides of the zipper and 45.
> 
> View attachment 2454787
> View attachment 2454788
> View attachment 2454790
> View attachment 2454791
> View attachment 2454792
> View attachment 2454793
> View attachment 2454794



This is  a fake planetes. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Longchamp
> Cabas
> Bilberry
> 
> Seller : ebay
> 
> View attachment 2448897
> View attachment 2448898
> View attachment 2448899
> View attachment 2448900



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yee29 said:


> Longchamp Planetes Small Long Handle (Colour: Rose Pink) 25cmx25cmx14cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I sincerely apologize for having been away...have been and still am busy. 
Please help us help you by posting the required good quality photos directly ( links sometimes do not work or take time to open ). If a post has been skipped, reasons are usually : inadequate or poor quality photos, difficulty with the links, etc. 
Thank you and happy new year to all!!!


----------



## jsdtxzj

​I guess the pictures of this link is too poor, so I attach my own pictures , hope these photos could work.

Item Name:LONGCHAMP White Flower Baguette Pochette Small Shoulder Star Purse Bag AUTHENTIC
Item number:251405173300 
Seller ID: shopaholic_000 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAMP...vip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jsdtxzj

more pictures about the zip



jsdtxzj said:


> ​I guess the pictures of this link is too poor, so I attach my own pictures , hope these photos could work.
> 
> Item Name:LONGCHAMP White Flower Baguette Pochette Small Shoulder Star Purse Bag AUTHENTIC
> Item number:251405173300
> Seller ID: shopaholic_000
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAMP...vip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rx4dsoul

jsdtxzj said:


> more pictures about the zip



Authentic.


----------



## jsdtxzj

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


That is super quick ! Thank you so much!


----------



## princess_shey

pls authenticate... 

name: le pliage type "m"  - modele depose










thanks


----------



## jsdtxzj

Thank you again. another one,please....
Even they come from the same seller, still want to check for safe...
Item Name: LONGCHAMP Stripe Baguette Pochette Leather Shoulder Star Purse Bag AUTHENTIC
Item number:  261355670072
Seller ID: shopaholic_000 
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...5r62LGm4BTWW1a7v%2Fbo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## princess_shey

addtional pics: ty


----------



## abz

rx4dsoul said:


> This is  a fake planetes. Sorry.




Thanks! Can u tell me why it's fake so I can tell the seller? Appreciate ur response... Tnx again!


----------



## thecollector629

Hello - I posted a request for authentication (#8668) about 10 days ago.
I'd appreciate if someone can let me know their opinion, thanks!
If you need me to post the pics again just say so.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jsdtxzj said:


> Thank you again. another one,please....
> Even they come from the same seller, still want to check for safe...
> Item Name: LONGCHAMP Stripe Baguette Pochette Leather Shoulder Star Purse Bag AUTHENTIC
> Item number:  261355670072
> Seller ID: shopaholic_000
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...5r62LGm4BTWW1a7v%2Fbo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

princess_shey said:


> pls authenticate...
> 
> name: le pliage type "m"  - modele depose
> 
> View attachment 2457523
> View attachment 2457524
> View attachment 2457525
> View attachment 2457526
> View attachment 2457527
> View attachment 2457528
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Authentic.


----------



## princess_shey

^ thank you for your reply!


----------



## jsdtxzj

Awesome, you guys are so great! 
Big thanks!


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate

Longchamp cabas in bilberry


Ebay seller


----------



## dhee_besas

Please authenticate

Longchamp le pliage

Black 








Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Longchamp cabas in bilberry
> 
> 
> Ebay seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458973
> View attachment 2458975
> View attachment 2458976


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> View attachment 2458985
> 
> 
> Thanks



I need a closer look of the zipper material...like in this last photo...
Please also be reminded that we would only like to authenticate for collectors and not for the resellers. Thanks.


----------



## vanillasky012

need help to authenticate please..
Item: LP Large Long Handle in Peacock
Name of the seller: online seller
Item no: n/a

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17701_zps45a10b68.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17711_zps24512382.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17721_zps71da7b15.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17731_zpsf11abd38.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17771_zpsa6a58b18.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17741_zps9d61b585.jpg


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



Haven't have any luck looking for LCs &#128532;
Anyways thank you for letting us know which one is authentic & not, it saves time & money. &#128516; 
Still waiting for the other picture and I'll send it again for authentication. 
Again thank you for your time and patience we really missed you when you've been away for a week it feels like you're gone for a year. &#128517;


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> I need a closer look of the zipper material...like in this last photo...
> Please also be reminded that we would only like to authenticate for collectors and not for the resellers. Thanks.




Additional pix 





Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

vanillasky012 said:


> need help to authenticate please..
> Item: LP Large Long Handle in Peacock
> Name of the seller: online seller
> Item no: n/a
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17701_zps45a10b68.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17711_zps24512382.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17721_zps71da7b15.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17731_zpsf11abd38.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17771_zpsa6a58b18.jpg
> 
> http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad233/vanillasky012/IMG_17741_zps9d61b585.jpg



Afraid this is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dhee_besas : zipper from underneath please, where one can see the stitches that join the zipper to the nylon and close enough that you can see the grain. Thanks!


----------



## yee29

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.



hi, can u tell me why it's fake so I can tell the seller? 
because i need to get refund from seller
thanks~


----------



## li mackenzie

pls authenticate this lc limited edition autour de ha long bag. thanks in advance!







View attachment 2461687


View attachment 2461688


View attachment 2461691


----------



## li mackenzie

here are some more photos



View attachment 2461697


View attachment 2461699


----------



## li mackenzie

some photos just won't upload. sorry about it.

View attachment 2461706


----------



## li mackenzie

thanks again!


----------



## li mackenzie

sorry for the clutter, here are some more pics. i have no idea how some photos won't upload.


----------



## rx4dsoul

li mackenzie said:


> pls authenticate this lc limited edition autour de ha long bag. thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2461693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461691
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461692



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## li mackenzie

thats sad but thank you anyways!


----------



## mymommymay

Hi Experts,

I purchased a Longchamp bag online thru MetroDeal.  I'm having a huge doubt that this item if fake, but the supplier insisted that it is not fake and it came directly from the manufacturer. Please help me authenticate

Item:  Longchamp Planetes, Medium Short Hand
Seller: MetroDeal / QWT Trading
Link: http://www.metrodeal.com/deals/Metro_Manila/QWT-Trading/530531939


----------



## crophecy

mymommymay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I purchased a Longchamp bag online thru MetroDeal.  I'm having a huge doubt that this item if fake, but the supplier insisted that it is not fake and it came directly from the manufacturer. Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item:  Longchamp Planetes, Medium Short Hand
> Seller: MetroDeal / QWT Trading
> Link: http://www.metrodeal.com/deals/Metro_Manila/QWT-Trading/530531939



As far as I know, all "deal" sites like that sell fake (class a) longchamps. They will never admit that those bags are fake. Sorry. 

PS: Those deal sites also sell other fake items posing as authentic (eg: tory burch, MK, etc), so be cautious. Better to buy from the longchamp boutiques (Rustan's or Duty Free), Rustan's sometimes puts old/dusty longchamps on sale.


----------



## mymommymay

Here are the pictures


----------



## crophecy

Please help me authenticate these pouches.. 

1. Fuschia Pouchette
2. Beige Pouchette
3. Olive Green Coin Purse

Thanks!


----------



## mymommymay

sorry here are the pictures...


----------



## dhee_besas

rx4dsoul said:


> dhee_besas : zipper from underneath please, where one can see the stitches that join the zipper to the nylon and close enough that you can see the grain. Thanks!



Additional photos:





Thanks


----------



## bunnycat

Hello there! I was so excited to be joining the Longchamp club. I found a Le Pliage Cuir 20% off on overstock.com and bought it. After, I began doubting myself and read up on overstock and am worried I may have bought a fake, especially after comparing the exterior zipper to a Le Liage nylon bag. Unfortunately, they seem to have a terrible reputation with returns (on consumeraffairs.com) so I really really want to double check this bag out. I was so excited and now I am terribly unhappy. I went to my local Nordstroms to try and double check things but they are all out of the Cuir bags. The closest I could find was a crossbody coated canvas bag that also had an interior and exterior zipper that seemed the same as what I received (no marking on exterior zip but interior is YKK). I wasn't able to get a truly good look, as the sales lady was on my back and I guess thought I was going to attempt to steal it or something. So if anyone has some experience with the Cuir line, it does not appear to me to follow the same rules as the nylon bags and I'd appreciate some help. 

Item: Le Pliage Cuir in black
Seller: overstock.com (the site not the auctions)

I took lots of pictures to try to be thorough. Please let me know if I need any others.

Thank you!















Interior zip has YKK, T and 45 markings. The final pic for this is in the next post.




Exterior zipper has no markings. This looked the same (as close as I could get) to the crossboday bag at Nordstroms that also had 2 zippers, an interior and exterior. The exterior one seemed to have no markings but the interior did, just like here.


----------



## bunnycat

have one more for the Le Pliage Cuir from overstock. I could only do 10 attachments at a time. Here is the zipper pull on the inside zipper and underside of the snap.






	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## khaoula

hi everyone,
i'm about to purchase a pliage longchamps online. i got those pctures from the seller
can u please help me confirm if it is an original or not?



http://imgur.com/e3HjF2U
http://imgur.com/7T60oIG
http://imgur.com/3FJWeiX

thanks a lot


----------



## bunnycat

bunnycat said:


> have one more for the Le Pliage Cuir from overstock. I could only do 10 attachments at a time. Here is the zipper pull on the inside zipper and underside of the snap.
> 
> View attachment 2463485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I




I may have found the information I needed to see in the Le Pliage Cuir thread. I hope so! 



lina23 said:


> I'm no expert, but I do have 3 of the LC Cuir bags. I compared mine to your photos and everything is the same - my small one is cyclamen, so made in France, but my tote is black and made in China, so that part of the tag seems correct.
> 
> Your care card is the same as mine - your's only has 3 folds, dividing it into 4 parts. A
> 
> All the zippers, stamping, etc are exactly the same as mine - and I know mine are authentic.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lina


----------



## bunnycat

I may have found the information I needed to see in the Le Pliage Cuir thread. I hope so! Please someone correct me if I am wrong!



lina23 said:


> I'm no expert, but I do have 3 of the LC Cuir bags. I compared mine to your photos and everything is the same - my small one is cyclamen, so made in France, but my tote is black and made in China, so that part of the tag seems correct.
> 
> Your care card is the same as mine - your's only has 3 folds, dividing it into 4 parts. A
> 
> All the zippers, stamping, etc are exactly the same as mine - and I know mine are authentic.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lina





bunnycat said:


> Hello there! I was so excited to be joining the Longchamp club. I found a Le Pliage Cuir 20% off on overstock.com and bought it. After, I began doubting myself and read up on overstock and am worried I may have bought a fake, especially after comparing the exterior zipper to a Le Liage nylon bag. Unfortunately, they seem to have a terrible reputation with returns (on consumeraffairs.com) so I really really want to double check this bag out. I was so excited and now I am terribly unhappy. I went to my local Nordstroms to try and double check things but they are all out of the Cuir bags. The closest I could find was a crossbody coated canvas bag that also had an interior and exterior zipper that seemed the same as what I received (no marking on exterior zip but interior is YKK). I wasn't able to get a truly good look, as the sales lady was on my back and I guess thought I was going to attempt to steal it or something. So if anyone has some experience with the Cuir line, it does not appear to me to follow the same rules as the nylon bags and I'd appreciate some help.
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Cuir in black
> Seller: overstock.com (the site not the auctions)
> 
> I took lots of pictures to try to be thorough. Please let me know if I need any others.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463467
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463469
> 
> 
> Interior zip has YKK, T and 45 markings. The final pic for this is in the next post.
> 
> View attachment 2463470
> 
> 
> Exterior zipper has no markings. This looked the same (as close as I could get) to the crossboday bag at Nordstroms that also had 2 zippers, an interior and exterior. The exterior one seemed to have no markings but the interior did, just like here.
> 
> View attachment 2463471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463474


----------



## thestylefactor

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic!



Thanks heaps!! You're a great help


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Purchased: Salvation Army
Price: $1.00
Color: Mint Green
Comments: I Can't Find Any Tag On The Interior.
Thank You In Advance For Your Help!*


----------



## Stellartwist

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Purchased: Salvation Army
> 
> Price: $1.00
> 
> Color: Mint Green
> 
> Comments: I Can't Find Any Tag On The Interior.
> 
> Thank You In Advance For Your Help!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464931
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464932
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464933
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464935
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464936




Looks authentic to me.


----------



## khaoula

i'm reposting this message
can u please help me autheticate this pliage i'm about to purchase online
thank u in advance


----------



## crappie

Hi please help to authenticate this.


Thank you!


Item: Le Pliage Small short handle in ocean blue
Seller: private seller


----------



## missaznpirate

looking to purchase this bag - appreciate it in advance, ladies!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281246206664?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## purzie

Please help authenticate this:

LongChamp 'Le Pliage - Mini' Tote color beige
Seller: gogetthem13

http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-l...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4618fe7ac3


----------



## purzie

Please help authenticate this. Thank you!!

longchamp le pliage small

http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-l...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7843ffb


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Limited edition by me company 
Seller: wearaboutfashion






Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Limited edition by me company
> Seller: wearaboutfashion
> View attachment 2470791
> View attachment 2470792
> View attachment 2470793
> View attachment 2470794
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Please post better photos... thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

crappie said:


> Hi please help to authenticate this.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Le Pliage Small short handle in ocean blue


Hi..i need a better look at that zipper material...like in your photo with the tag. Thanks.


----------



## Mukupka

Dear Experts, please help me to authenticate this LC bag:
Name: Longchamp Gold-Nude Legende
Name of the seller: dressingroomgr
Link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251349619809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## aubrey626

Hi! Please help me authenticate my longchamp planets black large long handle. I bought it online. it looks authentic but the stitches inside the bottom of the bag are like loosing up already. please please authenticate. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aubrey626 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate my longchamp planets black large long handle. I bought it online. it looks authentic but the stitches inside the bottom of the bag are like loosing up already. please please authenticate. thanks!



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> Dear Experts, please help me to authenticate this LC bag:
> Name: Longchamp Gold-Nude Legende
> Name of the seller: dressingroomgr
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251349619809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## mamalurv

khaoula said:


> i'm reposting this message
> can u please help me autheticate this pliage i'm about to purchase online
> thank u in advance



It's authentic!


----------



## aubrey626

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


may I know why it's fake? thanks


----------



## mamalurv

I think it's authentic.


----------



## aubrey626

mamalurv said:


> I think it's authentic.


Which post are you referring to?


----------



## mamalurv

The LC posted by khaoula


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Hope someone can help me identify whether this is a real Longchamp or not. Thank you 

Name: Longchamp large long handles in graphite

Name of the seller: catwalk200977

Item no: 271380950003

Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-g...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f2f90abf3


----------



## mamalurv

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Hope someone can help me identify whether this is a real Longchamp or not. Thank you
> 
> Name: Longchamp large long handles in graphite
> 
> Name of the seller: catwalk200977
> 
> Item no: 271380950003
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-g...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f2f90abf3



Ask the seller to take pics of the inside of the bag and close up photos of the snap closure as well as the stamp on the bag. Hard to tell with the photos posted.


----------



## bevanne614

Please help me authenticate as i'm coordinating with the seller already for a refund... Thanks in advance!!! 

Name: Longchamp Metallic (Black)
Name of the seller: yayendij
Item no: 390748192770
Item Link:LOW BID! Longchamp LM Metal Medium Short Handle Shoulder Tote Bag (Black)
Item Photos: Photobucket - Longchamp

These are the photos of the item which i received from the seller. Seller has more than 4k positive feedbacks in ebay but i'm quite surprised with the softness of the bag (or i am not really sure as this is my first metallic LC). I had to compare the logo embossed on the flap with my black planetes (which was bought in France) and there has been a difference. The edges of the bag at the bottom is also deteriorating (seems like the lining inside is coming out already). Handles seem okay, but i'm just concerned with the soft material of this bag. Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bevanne614 said:


> Please help me authenticate as i'm coordinating with the seller already for a refund... Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Metallic (Black)
> Name of the seller: yayendij
> Item no: 390748192770
> Item Link:LOW BID! Longchamp LM Metal Medium Short Handle Shoulder Tote Bag (Black)
> Item Photos: Photobucket - Longchamp
> 
> These are the photos of the item which i received from the seller. Seller has more than 4k positive feedbacks in ebay but i'm quite surprised with the softness of the bag (or i am not really sure as this is my first metallic LC). I had to compare the logo embossed on the flap with my black planetes (which was bought in France) and there has been a difference. The edges of the bag at the bottom is also deteriorating (seems like the lining inside is coming out already). Handles seem okay, but i'm just concerned with the soft material of this bag. Thanks again!



It does not look like a well-made authentic item and I can see some details are off. Please post a pic of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Hope someone can help me identify whether this is a real Longchamp or not. Thank you
> 
> Name: Longchamp large long handles in graphite
> 
> Name of the seller: catwalk200977
> 
> Item no: 271380950003
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-g...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f2f90abf3



This item has issues...please post a photo of the tag inside. Thanks.


----------



## janetea

Would love some help? I'm unsure about if this color even exists. 

Name: Authentic Longchamp "Le Pliage" Green New Neu Neuf BAG Handbag Cabas shopping

Name of the seller: loulou_co

Item no: 201027750054

Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ece3008a6


----------



## autumbreeze

Hi guys I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if this leather crossbody Longchamp bag is fake or not before I buy it off ebay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-t...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf755a9f


----------



## autumbreeze

Hi guys would someone be able to tell me if this Longchamp backpack bag is authentic or not.
Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP VINTAGE BROWN LEATHER MEDIUM BACKPACK STYLE BAG
Seller: poodleonabay
item number: 350989946571
link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8a18ecb


----------



## CGOPT

I ordered this bag from eBay and although some aspects look real I am concerned its not. It has the diamond pattern on the leather but the accent marks are not there. Can you please confirm either way before I start the return process? Thank you!
I hope I attached the photos correctly!!

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/colleenolivard/library/


----------



## sophiabaum

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Everything about looks real but the serial # is bothering me. I've never seen them with the bottom row with 8 digits before. Everything else about this purse looks like the real deal! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sophiabaum

Here is a picture of the bag! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiabaum said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Everything about looks real but the serial # is bothering me. I've never seen them with the bottom row with 8 digits before. Everything else about this purse looks like the real deal! Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2490126



Hi sophiabaum... please check out page one for a guide on what photos to post here. Thanks !


----------



## rx4dsoul

autumbreeze said:


> Hi guys would someone be able to tell me if this Longchamp backpack bag is authentic or not.
> Name: AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP VINTAGE BROWN LEATHER MEDIUM BACKPACK STYLE BAG
> Seller: poodleonabay
> item number: 350989946571
> link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b8a18ecb



Authentic.


----------



## sophiabaum

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi sophiabaum... please check out page one for a guide on what photos to post here. Thanks !




I'm new to this sorry! I did the pics separately before. Is this better?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sophiabaum said:


> I'm new to this sorry! I did the pics separately before. Is this better?
> View attachment 2490533
> 
> View attachment 2490538
> View attachment 2490540



This is the Longchamp forum dear. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

autumbreeze said:


> Hi guys I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if this leather crossbody Longchamp bag is fake or not before I buy it off ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-t...527?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf755a9f



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CGOPT said:


> I ordered this bag from eBay and although some aspects look real I am concerned its not. It has the diamond pattern on the leather but the accent marks are not there. Can you please confirm either way before I start the return process? Thank you!
> I hope I attached the photos correctly!!
> 
> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/colleenolivard/library/



The leather does not look good....please post a photo of the tag p confirm. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

janetea said:


> Would love some help? I'm unsure about if this color even exists.
> 
> Name: Authentic Longchamp "Le Pliage" Green New Neu Neuf BAG Handbag Cabas shopping
> 
> Name of the seller: loulou_co
> 
> Item no: 201027750054
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ece3008a6



Photo of the tag ?


----------



## hanbit

Item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes
Seller: yayendij (eBay)

Here's the link to the pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/116495712@N02/with/12328960583/

Thanks!


----------



## CGOPT

Is this a reliable seller of authentic Longchamps on ebay?
Sisicloset

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5afb1b12dd

Thank you!


----------



## CGOPT

rx4dsoul said:


> The leather does not look good....please post a photo of the tag p confirm. Thanks!


I knew it was a fake when I opened the package, thanks for confirming it! I contacted the seller on ebay and will be sending it back!  Thank you for your help


----------



## rx4dsoul

hanbit said:


> Item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes
> Seller: yayendij (eBay)
> 
> Here's the link to the pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/116495712@N02/with/12328960583/
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, this is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CGOPT said:


> Is this a reliable seller of authentic Longchamps on ebay?
> Sisicloset
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Longcha...157?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5afb1b12dd
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, we cannot promote sellers here. 
Please ask for a photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## Olipoli

Is this a real longchamp?

ITEM: Slightly Used Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Eiffel Tower Bag

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390759974370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Olipoli

How about this? can you authenticate this autour de halong le pliage bag?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CLEARANCE-SA...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a374900fe


----------



## tunvarat

Hi! lovely tpfer

Please authenticate this longchamp bag for me.
Thank you in advance

*LONGCHAMP MODELE DEPOSE bag floral in purple, short handleLONGCHAMP MODELE DEPOSE bag floral in purple, short handle *
Seller : *boobiz10*
Item : 291072467138
Link :http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...ags_Handbags&hash=item43c54560c2#ht_94wt_1161


----------



## R2kaleigh

Hi all! I just purchased this Le Pilage Large on Poshmark and I compared it to one I've had for years and everything looks right.....besides the flaking handles. Is this normal? I have attached a pic of the handles and linked a few other pics of the bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 





http://s1.postimg.org/wff4sdqlb/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/m6mnmk2jj/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/vomemlo7z/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/mfk8chfbz/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/d5848y4m7/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/n3t2vfe1r/image.jpg
http://s1.postimg.org/utv9mtqzj/image.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

R2kaleigh said:


> Hi all! I just purchased this Le Pilage Large on Poshmark and I compared it to one I've had for years and everything looks right.....besides the flaking handles. Is this normal? I have attached a pic of the handles and linked a few other pics of the bag. Any help would be greatly ]



Please post a photo of the zipper material (up-close , from the underside where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon). Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Olipoli said:


> Is this a real longchamp?
> 
> ITEM: Slightly Used Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Eiffel Tower Bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390759974370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Please see page one for a guide on photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tunvarat said:


> Hi! lovely tpfer
> 
> Please authenticate this longchamp bag for me.
> Thank you in advance
> 
> *LONGCHAMP MODELE DEPOSE bag floral in purple, short handleLONGCHAMP MODELE DEPOSE bag floral in purple, short handle *
> Seller :



Please improve photo quality.
Please also post a photo of the zipper material (close-up from underneath where you can see the stitches that join it to the nylon. ) thank you


----------



## Olipoli

ITEM: Slightly Used Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Eiffel Tower Bag
Price: approx 133USD
Seller: gonzos427

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390759974370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Additional pictures:


----------



## SummerSmile

Hi! Kindly authenticate this please. Thanks in advance! 

Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Red

Name of the seller: noelleteo

Item no.: (no item number, not an auction)

Link to the item: http://www.olx.com.sg/new-authentic...bag-women-large-sell-140-rp-160-iid-526055971

Here are detailed photos sent by seller to me:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...s/5977580979558253169?authkey=CJ254P_1h9qcyAE


----------



## R2kaleigh

I'm not sure I understand taking a picture from where the zipper meets the nylon. Does this one show that or do I need to take more? Thanks again! 

http://s1.postimg.org/vomemlo7z/image.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Olipoli said:


> ITEM: Slightly Used Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage "Shopping" Eiffel Tower Bag
> Price: approx 133USD
> Seller: gonzos427
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390759974370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Additional pictures:



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

SummerSmile said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this please. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle in Red
> 
> Name of the seller: noelleteo
> 
> Item no.: (no item number, not an auction)
> 
> Link to the item: http://www.olx.com.sg/new-authentic...bag-women-large-sell-140-rp-160-iid-526055971
> 
> Here are detailed photos sent by seller to me:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1086...s/5977580979558253169?authkey=CJ254P_1h9qcyAE



Please post photos directly or link to a site that doesnt require a subscription to open. Thanks


----------



## SummerSmile

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos directly or link to a site that doesnt require a subscription to open. Thanks



Sorry, i didnt know it requires subscirption   Here are the photos, i had to put watermarks on them coz like mentioned these photos might be used by fake sellers. Hope this works! Thanks so much!!


----------



## SummerSmile

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos directly or link to a site that doesnt require a subscription to open. Thanks



More photos  Looking forward to hear from you! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## rx4dsoul

SummerSmile said:


> More photos  Looking forward to hear from you! :kiss::kiss:



Authentic.


----------



## SummerSmile

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


thank you so much!


----------



## hazelnutslove

Hello! Recently I bought a longchamp bag online but I got a feeling it's fake as it has a few suspicious points. It doesnt have blanket stitching for the inner pocket and underneath the zip and the tag looked weird too. :/ There is an inprint of the logo embossed on the flap but its not obvious. 

But my friend was telling me how would anyone make a A grade longchamp bag when the value is low..

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Navy Blue. 
Name of the seller: Luxe Bags
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/116873319@N03/with/12401134633/


----------



## rx4dsoul

hazelnutslove said:


> Hello! Recently I bought a longchamp bag online but I got a feeling it's fake as it has a few suspicious points. It doesnt have blanket stitching for the inner pocket and underneath the zip and the tag looked weird too. :/ There is an inprint of the logo embossed on the flap but its not obvious.
> 
> But my friend was telling me how would anyone make a A grade longchamp bag when the value is low..
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Planetes Medium Long Handle in Navy Blue.
> Name of the seller: Luxe Bags
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/116873319@N03/with/12401134633/


 It IS fake, sorry .


----------



## rx4dsoul

R2kaleigh said:


> I'm not sure I understand taking a picture from where the zipper meets the nylon. Does this one show that or do I need to take more? Thanks again!
> 
> http://s1.postimg.org/vomemlo7z/image.jpg



Please see the last photo in SummerSmile's post on the next page. Good luck


----------



## hazelnutslove

Ok.. Thanks so much.. How do you know it's fake? Can tell me a few or sth? I did look at your past entries too but not a lot of information :/


----------



## rx4dsoul

hazelnutslove said:


> Ok.. Thanks so much.. How do you know it's fake? Can tell me a few or sth? I did look at your past entries too but not a lot of information :/



Generally poor quality of materials and fake tag details. To protect information as well as to avoid in aiding the counterfeiting business  , i/m afraid we cannot be more specific. Sorry.


----------



## banbanshen

Please authenticate this backpack. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

banbanshen said:


> Please authenticate this backpack. Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## autumbreeze

Hey guys would someone mind telling me if this Longchamp bag is authentic.

Ebay item number: 111272088140

Name: 
*LONGCHAMP PEBBLED OFF WHITE SHOULDER PURSE WITH STRAP 1990S LEATHER*

seller:  andreasjewels4me


website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111272088140?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## autumbreeze

Would anyone mind telling me if this Longchamp bag is authentic.

Ebay item number: 291073896516
http://myworld.ebay.com/karimor?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
seller:  karimor

website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-V...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c55b3044

Item name: LONGCHAMP VEAU FOULONNE TAN LEATHER BACKPACK HANDBAG FRANCE



* 
*


----------



## inah1221

HI,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 

*Name/item description/specific item*: Large Short Handle Great Wall of China in Pink (preloved)
*Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
*Seller:* mae_desires
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :*

*Link of item*: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LI..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e883a7c6&_uhb=1

*Additional photos provided by the seller:*























Thank you very much!


----------



## banbanshen

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Awesome and thank you for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

autumbreeze said:


> Hey guys would someone mind telling me if this Longchamp bag is authentic.
> 
> Ebay item number: 111272088140
> 
> Name:
> *LONGCHAMP PEBBLED OFF WHITE SHOULDER PURSE WITH STRAP 1990S LEATHER*
> 
> seller:  andreasjewels4me
> 
> 
> website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111272088140?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Large Short Handle Great Wall of China in Pink (preloved)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Seller:* mae_desires
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :*
> 
> *Link of item*: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-LI..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19e883a7c6&_uhb=1
> 
> *Additional photos provided by the seller:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Color differs from one photo to another...please declare what the actual color is. Thanks.


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> Color differs from one photo to another...please declare what the actual color is. Thanks.


Thank you so much for your reply. I suppose it's only the lighting that made the colors seemed different? Anyway, it should be pink. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

inah1221 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I suppose it's only the lighting that made the colors seemed different? Anyway, it should be pink. Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## inah1221

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much rx4dsoul!


----------



## R2kaleigh

Here is the additional picture of the inside! Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

R2kaleigh said:


> Here is the additional picture of the inside! Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## R2kaleigh

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for helping me! I'm sending it back to have straps replaced but I did not want to send a fake back. Take care.


----------



## zhenyi

HI,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Victoire Large Long Handle
Item no.:
Seller:
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3129419&hl=


----------



## banbanshen

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Pink Tote
Name of the seller: None
Item no.: None
Photos : I've attached photos. Thank you in advance.


----------



## neofight

Hi all, I'm very keen in getting this preloved large long handle Le pliage in bilberry. Have asked the seller to mail me some close up pics these are all I have for now. Meanwhile, can anyone help me see if the bag is Auth?


----------



## neofight

The pictures are here


----------



## franxclusive

*LM Metal Medium Long Handle in Gold*
Name of the seller: She did not say YET.
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :


----------



## Carma

Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated because I'm a bit skeptical due to the price  
Thank-you! 

Name/item description/specific item: Large Tote Bag Planetes Black
Item no.: not auction
Seller: 2012valentine888
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ad06adf7a


----------



## Kumon

Hi, pls help authenticate this lc le pliage


----------



## Kumon

Sorry incomplete info. It's LLH Le Pliage


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kumon

ref LLH LE Pliage. Thanks big 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bebe19

Carma said:


> Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated because I'm a bit skeptical due to the price
> Thank-you!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Large Tote Bag Planetes Black
> Item no.: not auction
> Seller: 2012valentine888
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ad06adf7a


Nice pic. Thx


----------



## 169494

lol I have the same question as someone a few post earlier, it's from the same ebay seller "2012valentine888", but a Longchamp Large Le Pliage. 

I have been reading through the form, comparing here and there on the way, however I am still not sure and I have noticed the pattern on the flap look a bit weird, so I really wanted to make sure.....Please kindly authenticate this purse, thank you! 

All pictures below are from ebay.


----------



## 169494

169494 said:


> lol I have the same question as someone a few post earlier, it's from the same ebay seller "2012valentine888", but a Longchamp Large Le Pliage.
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this longchamp, thank you!



Sorry, I forgot.

Name/item: LC long handle le pilage large in black.
Name of the seller: 2012valentine888
Item no.: (not auction)
Link to the item http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321322435224?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Kumon

Kumon said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this lc le pliage




Sorry I forgot. 
Pls help authenticate RED LP Large Long Handle .

TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## user1234567

Hi
Please could you authenticate this longchamp bag for me ?

I am aware that the auction has ended but I am the winning bidder and so wanted to check that i haven't got a fake! 

Many thanks 

Item- Longchamp le pliage large bag 

Seller - ksingh_7 

Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Additional pics -


----------



## goldfish19

Kindly help me authenticate 2 Le Pliage Cuir small bags. First one is the dark brown (not sure if 2012 or 2013 collection). Not from eBay or any online store. THANK YOU


----------



## goldfish19

More photos of the dark brown cuir


----------



## goldfish19

Last batch dark brown cuir le pliage. Thanks again


----------



## devildoll1986

Hi, pls help authenticate this longchamp,thanks


----------



## goldfish19

devildoll1986 said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this longchamp,thanks



May I just ask where you bought this from? Price is in HKD so I am assuming the seller is from Hong Kong? FYI I bought from Longchamp Hong Kong and the receipt is very different.


----------



## rx4dsoul

devildoll1986 said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this longchamp,thanks



Hi. You need to post better quality photos. And what is the item also suppposed to be because if it is the Le Pliage cuir ...right away everything is wrong including the receipt. Also, we dont really need a copy of the receipt. Just better photos of the tag inside, all the hardware, leather marks etc.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Last batch dark brown cuir le pliage. Thanks again



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

169494 said:


> lol I have the same question as someone a few post earlier, it's from the same ebay seller "2012valentine888", but a Longchamp Large Le Pliage.
> 
> I have been reading through the form, comparing here and there on the way, however I am still not sure and I have noticed the pattern on the flap look a bit weird, so I really wanted to make sure.....Please kindly authenticate this purse, thank you!
> 
> All pictures below are from ebay.



Sorry...leather does  not look like authentic LC pliage leather.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kumon said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this lc le pliage



Hi! Please see page one for a guide on photos. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

user1234567 said:


> Hi
> Please could you authenticate this longchamp bag for me ?
> 
> I am aware that the auction has ended but I am the winning bidder and so wanted to check that i haven't got a fake!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item- Longchamp le pliage large bag
> 
> Seller - ksingh_7
> 
> Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longchamp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Additional pics -



Please post photos of the item that are taken under natural or brighter light without flash. Include the inside tag please. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Carma said:


> Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated because I'm a bit skeptical due to the price
> Thank-you!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Large Tote Bag Planetes Black
> Item no.: not auction
> Seller: 2012valentine888
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ad06adf7a



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Kumon

Hi rx4dsoul, pls help authenticate this LC. TIA 
Name: LC Large long handle LP
Color: Red
Seller: friend


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## franxclusive

Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated before I buy it please?   
Thank you! 

Name/item description/specific item: LM Metal Gold MLH
Item no.: not auction
Seller: ceo_emporium (instagram)
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:


----------



## goldfish19

Posting photos of the other bag. Thanks so much for helping me


----------



## goldfish19

Part 2 of le pliage cuir in camel


----------



## goldfish19

last batch le pliage cuir in camel. Many thanks!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this one for me:

Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR, CYCLAMEN
Name of the seller: amazinglyworthy
Item no: 181327131124
Item Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a37f071f4

and this one also if it's ok:

Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR, CHOCOLATE
Name of the seller: amazinglyworthy
Item no: 181323043851
Item Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a37b2140b

thanks!


----------



## luthienbabe

Additional pics for the cyclamen:


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> Additional pics for the cyclamen:



Please do not use flash on your photos. We will also need a pic of the inside tags, pics of other metal parts, pics of the whole item (front and back). Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this one for me:
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR, CYCLAMEN
> Name of the seller: amazinglyworthy
> Item no: 181327131124
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a37f071f4
> 
> and this one also if it's ok:
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR, CHOCOLATE
> Name of the seller: amazinglyworthy
> Item no: 181323043851
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-AUTHENT...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a37b2140b
> 
> thanks!



Will need better quality photos especially of the inside tags - leather and plastic. Thanks!


----------



## user1234567

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos of the item that are taken under natural or brighter light without flash. Include the inside tag please. Thanks.


Hi, Pictures as requested, please let me know if authentic. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Part 2 of le pliage cuir in camel



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Great!!! Many many thanks!!!


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> Please do not use flash on your photos. We will also need a pic of the inside tags, pics of other metal parts, pics of the whole item (front and back). Thank you.


I don't think this seller is legit. I've browse around ebay.ph and I've found another seller who sells the exact bag as this seller with the same pictures and description. I've contacted the first seller and she has not responded to me. Funny, because when I contacted her for the fist time, she always reply fast but now I there's nothing. Shame, this bag is super cheap though --sigh--

Thanks for your help though


----------



## rx4dsoul

user1234567 said:


> Hi, Pictures as requested, please let me know if authentic. Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## user1234567

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## banbanshen

banbanshen said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Pink Tote
> Name of the seller: None
> Item no.: None
> Photos : I've attached photos. Thank you in advance.


Bumping. I think I was missed. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## yiyayi

Hi,   Can you please help me authenticate this bag? 














http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2336592151


----------



## rx4dsoul

banbanshen said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Pink Tote
> Name of the seller: None
> Item no.: None
> Photos : I've attached photos. Thank you in advance.



Used ?
Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yiyayi said:


> Hi,   Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2336592151



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## Ivy Tseng

Hello ,   Could  you help me authenticate this bag?   






fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1900056_753768791308909_1791422710_n.jpg


fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1948158_753768777975577_1300768214_n.jpg




fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1609884_753768894642232_512054410_n.jpg



fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1488975_753768787975576_1421783468_n.jpg




fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1654076_753768957975559_734863878_n.jpg


----------



## franxclusive

Hi , could you help me authenticate this longchamp LM Metal in gold?


----------



## seaver1

Pls help me authenticate this leather rodeo shopper.

Name: longchamp handbag (I believe it is a rodeo or rival shopper)
Item no. 251437857740
Seller brazi82
Link   http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251437857740

As seen in the pics, there is only a leather tag, and no plastic tag inside the purse.
TIA


----------



## whisky

Hi rx4dsoul,

Greetings!
Please help me again authenticate this one pls.

Name of the Item: Longchamp LM Platinum MLH
Seller: Online seller on ebay

Thanks so much,

Whisky


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

Can you please let me know if this Longchamp is authentic?

I am not sure if the pictures that are offered are sufficient.

Item name: Les Pliages Longchamp Shopper Black Tote Shopping Luggage Bag
Seller: Operationhummingbird

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Les-Pliages...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c6390006

Thank you!


----------



## burberi

Name/item description/specific item: LM Metal Platine MSH
Name of the seller: FashionAddict101
Links to her photos: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=211471972380248&set=pcb.211472115713567&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...740.1073741869.180678912126221&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...740.1073741869.180678912126221&type=1&theater


PS Sorry I couldn't get the tag. She's not replying to my inquiries  What do you think though?


----------



## rx4dsoul

whisky said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Greetings!
> Please help me again authenticate this one pls.
> 
> Name of the Item: Longchamp LM Platinum MLH
> Seller: Online seller on ebay
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Whisky



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

burberi said:


> Name/item description/specific item: LM Metal Platine MSH
> Name of the seller: FashionAddict101
> Links to her photos:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=211471972380248&set=pcb.211472115713567&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...740.1073741869.180678912126221&type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...740.1073741869.180678912126221&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> PS Sorry I couldn't get the tag. She's not replying to my inquiries  What do you think though?



No tag, no authentication for items such as pliages. Sorry it is difficult to tell wih incomplete photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

seaver1 said:


> Pls help me authenticate this leather rodeo shopper.
> 
> Name: longchamp handbag (I believe it is a rodeo or rival shopper)
> Item no. 251437857740
> Seller brazi82
> Link   http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251437857740
> 
> As seen in the pics, there is only a leather tag, and no plastic tag inside the purse.
> TIA



Hi. Will need to look at the hardware (zipper pulls) as well as better photos of everything. Thanks!


----------



## sps21

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: LP Shopping Modele depose
Name of the seller: not on an auction site
Comment : Can someone please help, I got this from a garage sale and want to check if it's original.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franxclusive said:


> Hi , could you help me authenticate this longchamp LM Metal in gold?



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## muhleesa

Hi kindly autenticate this item: 

Longchamp lm metallic white medium long handle
Serial number: 

0862261
1899510707

Thank you 


P.s how can i attach pictures? I took photos but i dont know how to attach them here thanks


----------



## tannia20

Malditah said:


> Please authenticate my LM petrole blue. Bought this from a friend.  Thanks
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09330.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09326.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09321.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09319.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09316.jpg
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m590/maldzreeb/LC/DSC09334.jpg




Hi Malditah,
Can you recommend your friend selling that Longchamp?


----------



## tannia20

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



please help me authenticate this one.

https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513812142069528/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483479751769434/?type=3&theater



https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483480198436056/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483480561769353/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513811928736216/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513812142069528/?type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

tannia20 said:


> please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513812142069528/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483479751769434/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483480198436056/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/483480561769353/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513811928736216/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/4357187398...5718739878869/513812142069528/?type=3&theater



The black LM is fake. 
Please follow proper format next time. Thanks you


----------



## Sapunaru

Could you please authenticate this bag please? I bought it as I believed it came with an invoice from the outlet store, but I now think it is a fake and the invoice is for another bag!

It is a Mulberry East West Bayswater


The link is 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251429437155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Many Thanks


----------



## tannia20

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


for me it look authentic


----------



## tannia20

rx4dsoul said:


> The black LM is fake.
> Please follow proper format next time. Thanks you


thank you


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi,

could you please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in red? The seller is private seller. 

Thanks!


----------



## luthienbabe

More pictures...


----------



## chacha123

i want to aunthenticity of lacoste bags and also longchamp bags they we're selling online

Seller : Bags R Us
https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/media_set?set=a.285242068178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## chacha123

i want to aunthenticity of lacoste bags and also longchamp bags they we're selling online

Seller : Bags R Us
https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.pho...4474228&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## tnguye78

Hey all!
Can I please have these authenticated? TIA!

Longchamp Le Pliage Large tote
seller: mj11252012 
item number: 221386869023
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221386869023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Longchamp Travel tote
seller: w33donj
item number: 171254406783
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171254406783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## heathernygren

Lilia said:


> Thank you for your response. Yes, I do have pictures which I will attach. I'm almost certain that it is fake. It feels cheap.
> 
> Does the metal zipper pull say Longchamp Paris on one side and Longchamp France on the other side? The "leather" tag inside has a number that isn't centered, and probably isn't leather.
> 
> Thanks for any other comments!


Is it ever possible that a Saks or a nordstrom etc sells a fake bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

chacha123 said:


> i want to aunthenticity of lacoste bags and also longchamp bags they we're selling online
> 
> Seller : Bags R Us
> https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.pho...4474228&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68178607.59409.100000784474228&type=3&theater


Hi..this is the Longchamp thread as the title states. Please check out the guides for posting on the first page. Good luck!


----------



## YaninaL

Hello Experts! 

Please authenticate this bag: 
*Name: * LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR LARGE HANDBAG TOTE BAG 
*Name of the seller*: cafee06
*Item no*.: 121290604824
*Link to the item: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121290604824*

Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## chelogs

Hi rx4dsoul!!

Good day! May I kindly seek your assistance on this bag, I may give it as a bday present, hope you can help me..thank you!

Name of the item: Le Pliage SLH

Seller: ubehalaiya

Pictures:


----------



## chrystythugs

Hi Experts,

Need your help in authenticating the below:

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle

Seller: the.fashion.diva

Item number: 171261012603

Photos: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27dff3aa7b&_uhb=1
http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/t...ngchamp Le Pliage Medium SH Red?sort=3&page=1

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrystythugs said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help in authenticating the below:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle
> 
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> 
> Item number: 171261012603
> 
> Photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27dff3aa7b&_uhb=1
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/t...ngchamp Le Pliage Medium SH Red?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks in advance! =)



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelogs said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!!
> 
> Good day! May I kindly seek your assistance on this bag, I may give it as a bday present, hope you can help me..thank you!
> 
> Name of the item: Le Pliage SLH
> 
> Seller: ubehalaiya
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536245
> View attachment 2536246
> View attachment 2536247
> View attachment 2536248
> View attachment 2536249
> View attachment 2536251
> View attachment 2536252
> View attachment 2536253
> View attachment 2536255
> View attachment 2536257



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

YaninaL said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Please authenticate this bag:
> *Name: * LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR LARGE HANDBAG TOTE BAG
> *Name of the seller*: cafee06
> *Item no*.: 121290604824
> *Link to the item: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121290604824*
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance!



Hi. We will need photos of the hardware (metal parts) as well as the inside tags (leather and plastic). Thanks.


----------



## chrystythugs

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Hi rx4dsoul,

Thanks for your help sis


----------



## chrystythugs

Hi Experts,

Need your help again...I also want to buy the below bag:

Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle

Seller: the.fashion.diva

Item number: 171260187924

Photos:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171260187924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/ch...mp Planetes Medium Short Handle?sort=3&page=1


Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

chrystythugs said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help again...I also want to buy the below bag:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle
> 
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> 
> Item number: 171260187924
> 
> Photos:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171260187924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://s295.photobucket.com/user/ch...mp Planetes Medium Short Handle?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! =)



Authentic.


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi ladies,

I think my post was skipped  But anyway, could anyone please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir for me? I got this from a private seller. Below are the pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## luthienbabe

More pictures below....

Thanks again.


----------



## chrystythugs

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you again for your help...I've just bought the 2 bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> More pictures below....
> 
> Thanks again.



It's Fake, everything is substandard and details on the tags are wrong. Sorry.


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake, everything is substandard and details on the tags are wrong. Sorry.



awww  thanks though.


----------



## Corita

LP Large Long Handle in Navy
I bought it online at a cheap price because it has been used. However, it looks clean and new.
Here are some photos of it:
http://xiangce.baidu.com/picture/album/list/bb503007623b6b37ac2139e56b14fc7cc57fe834
PS. I scratched the tag by myself and it turned out to be so..
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

Can you please let me know if this is authentic?

Ebay seller: ninininoinoinoi

Item number: 121295870017

Item name: Longchamp Black Coated Canvas Cowhide Les Pliages Type XL Modèle Déposé Handbag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3dcc1841

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Flogbunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Ebay seller: ninininoinoinoi
> 
> Item number: 121295870017
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Black Coated Canvas Cowhide Les Pliages Type XL Modèle Déposé Handbag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-B...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3dcc1841
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## Corita

Corita said:


> LP Large Long Handle in Navy
> I bought it online at a cheap price because it has been used. However, it looks clean and new.
> Here are some photos of it:
> http://xiangce.baidu.com/picture/album/list/bb503007623b6b37ac2139e56b14fc7cc57fe834
> PS. I scratched the tag by myself and it turned out to be so..
> Thanks a bunch!!


I think my post was skipped. Could anyone help me authenticate my longchamp please?


----------



## missywinter

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Long Handle small le Pliage
Name of the seller: (if you know it) -
Item no.: (if it is on auction) - 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :



































Help me to see whether is it authentic? thank you very much!


----------



## missywinter

Sorry, only able to manage attach 8 pics, so this is another 2


----------



## JANIGIRL06

Hello, I am new to forums, forgive any errors. I picked up a "longchamp" at a high end estate sale. I am not convinced it is authentic. I can not seem to find this type of purse anywhere online. I hope the photos help. Please let me know if you need more info. I was not able to get a good photo of inside slit pocket zipper pull. it has longchamp on it with the horse logo.. just on the one side.

Ok, trying to upload some photos.. invalid attachment key,,..? any help?


----------



## kris_tan

Please authenticate this bag :

Name : Longchamp Le Pliage cuir medium handbag
Colour : bilberry

Thanks.


----------



## kris_tan

More pic....


----------



## kris_tan

Thanks for your help...


----------



## kris_tan

More pic...


----------



## eritrejo

Hi could you help me to authenticate this Le Pliage


Thanx


----------



## eritrejo

The rest of the photos, thnx


----------



## rx4dsoul

eritrejo said:


> View attachment 2546582
> View attachment 2546584
> View attachment 2546591
> View attachment 2546592
> View attachment 2546593
> 
> 
> The rest of the photos, thnx



We need a better view of the metal pull and a pic of the inner tag. Thanks.


----------



## Corita

I think my post was skipped.
Item: LP Large Long Handle in Navy

http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/2174849210/#image


----------



## boeyqq

Hi could you help me to authenticate this Web: 

https://m.facebook.com/myparisbagscherrychen?v=timeline&filter=1


----------



## aangelaho

Hi, can someone help me to verify the authentic of this Long Champ Eiffel Tower Bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Cabas-Longchamp-Black-With-Eiffel-Tower-Handle-Or-Shoulder-Classic-Size-/331152680839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a3ce787

I had requested for a picture of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aangelaho said:


> Hi, can someone help me to verify the authentic of this Long Champ Eiffel Tower Bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Cab...839?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a3ce787
> 
> I had requested for a picture of the tag.



It's fake...sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Corita said:


> I think my post was skipped.
> Item: LP Large Long Handle in Navy
> 
> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/2174849210/#image



Please see page one for the necessary photos. Thank you.


----------



## missywinter

missywinter said:


> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Long Handle small le Pliage
> Name of the seller: (if you know it) -
> Item no.: (if it is on auction) -
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me to see whether is it authentic? thank you very much!



Need your help  thanks


----------



## missywinter

missywinter said:


> Sorry, only able to manage attach 8 pics, so this is another 2



Part 2


----------



## Corita

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one for the necessary photos. Thank you.



LP Large Long Handle in Navy
I bought it online at a cheap price because it has been used. However, it looks clean and new.
Here are some photos of it:
http://xiangce.baidu.com/picture/alb...14fc7cc57fe834
PS. I scratched the tag by myself and it turned out to be so..
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

missywinter said:


> Part 2



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Corita said:


> LP Large Long Handle in Navy
> I bought it online at a cheap price because it has been used. However, it looks clean and new.
> Here are some photos of it:
> http://xiangce.baidu.com/picture/alb...14fc7cc57fe834
> PS. I scratched the tag by myself and it turned out to be so..
> Thanks a bunch!!



I'm afraid I dont speak chinese and the photo links are broken. Please attach photos directly to this request. Thanks!


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much  u mke my day


----------



## Corita

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid I dont speak chinese and the photo links are broken. Please attach photos directly to this request. Thanks!


http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/corita666/library/longchamp
I hope it works. thx!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Corita said:


> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/corita666/library/longchamp
> I hope it works. thx!



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## RileyL7

Hi, could you please authenticate

LP Large Long Handle Black


----------



## RileyL7

Having trouble uploading the rest of the pictures, I'll try again another time thank you


----------



## RileyL7

here's some more LP Large Long Handle Black,


----------



## missywinter

Hi i cam across a fb page on a seller who sell longchamp.. will need authenticator to help me 

I wana buy something for my friend bday


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

Looks fake. Poor stitching.


----------



## missywinter

ionlycarrryRMs said:


> Looks fake. Poor stitching.



Hi you mean mine?


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

The black one


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

I have one and the stitching is very precise. Like an LV.


----------



## missywinter

I see... what about mine?


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

Which one is yours


----------



## missywinter

The pinky one


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

If it's the red one I need better pics but it looks fake to.


----------



## ionlycarrryRMs

The "pinky" one...so cute, but it looks fake to.


----------



## missywinter

ionlycarrryRMs said:


> The "pinky" one...so cute, but it looks fake to.



Thanks... waiting for other comment on this


----------



## boeyqq

please help authenticate this ~thank very much


----------



## rx4dsoul

boeyqq said:


> please help authenticate this ~thank very much
> 
> View attachment 2550608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550611
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550613
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550615


Please see page one for a guide ...
One item per request please, there are two items here...
please post a photo of the inside tag. Thank you.


----------



## Austentla

I tired to post a bag for authentication, but got an error message saying I needed to use some kind of security tag. I can't find a reference to that. Please help me.


----------



## Austentla

I uploaded some photos of my Longchamp handbag. Can anyone authenticate it?

https://plus.google.com/photos/105192290966637561135/albums/5993780772627134225


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: LONGCHAMP PLIAGE CUIR NAVY BLUE LEATHER MESSANGER SATCHEL HANDBAG
Item ID:121298924815
Seller name:http://myworld.ebay.com/jtsclassicexchange?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3dfab50f

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## angellovesbags

i'm looking to buy a longchamp dashan rose bag online and would like to know if its authentic or fake..http://olx.ph/38454545 

i did some research and found ones with the traditional brown leather handles but none like this one with
with pink handles.

pls help


----------



## rx4dsoul

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: LONGCHAMP PLIAGE CUIR NAVY BLUE LEATHER MESSANGER SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item ID:121298924815
> Seller name:http://myworld.ebay.com/jtsclassicexchange?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3dfab50f
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!!



Please include photos of the metal parts  and of the inner  plastic tag as well. Thanks.


----------



## antifatica23

HI. GOODMORNING!

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: LONGCHAMP PLIAGE Le Pliage MEDIUM LONG HANDLE - Deep Red
Item ID:n/a
Seller name: thebagmaster.ph

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393807284/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393815494/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393595723/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393463175/in/photostream/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/with/13393463175/

Im planning to purchase this item kindly help me if this is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## antifatica23

kindly help me authenticate this longchamp pleasssee??

Item: longchamp MLH - Deep Red
Seller: thebagmaster
Item no: n/a
Link or post your own photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393807284/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393595723/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393815494/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393463175/in/photostream/

Im planning to purchase this item, I just want to be sure if this is authentic.

Im waiting for someone who will help me to comment here. 
Thanks.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

could someone please authenticate this le pliage cuir:

Item name: BNEW & AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR RED
Item ID:281294211002
Seller name:ladybag14 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281294211002&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123

some additional pictures also... thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> could someone please authenticate this le pliage cuir:
> 
> Item name: BNEW & AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE CUIR RED
> Item ID:281294211002
> Seller name:ladybag14
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281294211002&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123
> 
> some additional pictures also... thanks



This Cuir is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

antifatica23 said:


> HI. GOODMORNING!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: LONGCHAMP PLIAGE Le Pliage MEDIUM LONG HANDLE - Deep Red
> Item ID:n/a
> Seller name: thebagmaster.ph
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/with/13393463175/
> 
> Im planning to purchase this item kindly help me if this is authentic. Thanks!


This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, sorry.


Thank you so much!

Can I ask on what is the reason so that I will tell it to the seller?  TiA!


----------



## antifatica23

Hi again!

Kindly authentic this bag, pleasee?

ITEM NAME : Longcham le pliage Small Long Handle - gold
ITEM ID : n/a
SELLER : occupant in our condominium

http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13416850774/

Thanks!


----------



## kris_tan

Pls authenicate this bag :

Name : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir medium handbag
Colour : bilberry

Thanks


----------



## kris_tan

More pic


----------



## kris_tan

Add pic


----------



## kris_tan

add


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> This Cuir is fake. Sorry.



thanks! i was about to buy it since it's really cheap but thank goodness, i told myself to wait for your answer.


----------



## lhqc73

chelogs said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!!
> 
> Good day! May I kindly seek your assistance on this bag, I may give it as a bday present, hope you can help me..thank you!
> 
> Name of the item: Le Pliage SLH
> 
> Seller: ubehalaiya
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536245
> View attachment 2536246
> View attachment 2536247
> View attachment 2536248
> View attachment 2536249
> View attachment 2536251
> View attachment 2536252
> View attachment 2536253
> View attachment 2536255
> View attachment 2536257


Hi, please double check the size of the bag. 

I believe you are mistaken as there is no Small Long Handle. And based on the code from the tag, it's Medium Long Handle.

Presumably why you think it's fake  where is this seller based?


----------



## lhqc73

Hi everyone!

I am a longchamp lover for years already  this link gives detailed guide on how to spot authentic from fake le pliage totes.

http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/

&#128519;


----------



## EGBDF

Can you please authenticate this one? Thank you.

Item:Longchamp Pliage Cuir Navy Blue Leather handbag
Seller:jtsclassicexchange
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...1WZfvXIfosbMFxcWcp2qw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos:


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

still searching for the perfect longchamp for me. could you please authenticate this bag also:

Item name: Authentic Longchamp Planettes
Item ID: 261435743330
Seller: 2011joto
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261435743330&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123

some additional pictures:


----------



## misslv

Ladies, just wondering, does Longchamp launched reddish-pink or pinkish-red planetes in 2013?

Saw it at a reliable website however there is a seller retailing Planetes in Black, Plum, Turquoise, Orange and Cherry Pink.... am interested in the pink one but am pretty worried there isn't this colour launched by Longchamp.

The label on the longchamp bag indicated 'Made in France' and seller insisted it is 100% authentic else full refund.......


----------



## EGBDF

misslv said:


> Ladies, just wondering, does Longchamp launched reddish-pink or pinkish-red planetes in 2013?
> 
> Saw it at a reliable website however there is a seller retailing Planetes in Black, Plum, Turquoise, Orange and Cherry Pink.... am interested in the pink one but am pretty worried there isn't this colour launched by Longchamp.
> 
> The label on the longchamp bag indicated 'Made in France' and seller insisted it is 100% authentic else full refund.......



They had a color called Terracotta. You could search for it and compare the colors. I wouldn't call it pink though.


----------



## EGBDF

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> still searching for the perfect longchamp for me. could you please authenticate this bag also:
> 
> Item name: Authentic Longchamp Planettes
> Item ID: 261435743330
> Seller: 2011joto
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261435743330&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> 
> some additional pictures:



I have never seen a 2-toned Planetes. Has anyone else? I'm curious. I thought they were always one color overall but maybe not?


----------



## luthienbabe

EGBDF said:


> I have never seen a 2-toned Planetes. Has anyone else? I'm curious. I thought they were always one color overall but maybe not?



Oh, is it a 2-toned? I didn't notice, but thanks for pointing that out. I thought it was just 1 color. Although I have to agree with you. In my very limited experience with Longchamps, I have never seen 2 toned ones.


----------



## EGBDF

luthienbabe said:


> Oh, is it a 2-toned? I didn't notice, but thanks for pointing that out. I thought it was just 1 color. Although I have to agree with you. In my very limited experience with Longchamps, I have never seen 2 toned ones.



It looks like the leather parts are much darker on my computer screen, and I've never seen a picture of one like that. I'm no expertjust offering my thoughts and wondering what others think.


----------



## fanah

NamE: LP Large Long Handle Brown Shopping (I think)
Could you please check if this is real. The letters are throwing me off. Is there a possibility that it was customized. Thank you for your help.


----------



## loewejess

fanah said:


> NamE: LP Large Long Handle Brown Shopping (I think)
> Could you please check if this is real. The letters are throwing me off. Is there a possibility that it was customized. Thank you for your help.



Authentic.


----------



## loewejess

missywinter said:


> Hi i cam across a fb page on a seller who sell longchamp.. will need authenticator to help me
> 
> I wana buy something for my friend bday



Looks Authentic to me.


----------



## luthienbabe

EGBDF said:


> It looks like the leather parts are much darker on my computer screen, and I've never seen a picture of one like that. I'm no expertjust offering my thoughts and wondering what others think.



Ok thanks for the reply.   Hopefully someone else will offer their opinion.


----------



## fanah

loewejess said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much


----------



## rx4dsoul

fanah said:


> NamE: LP Large Long Handle Brown Shopping (I think)
> Could you please check if this is real. The letters are throwing me off. Is there a possibility that it was customized. Thank you for your help.



Authentic (minus the lettering).


----------



## rx4dsoul

kris_tan said:


> More pic



Authentic. Please post clearer photos next time. Thanks !


----------



## rx4dsoul

antifatica23 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Kindly authentic this bag, pleasee?
> 
> ITEM NAME : Longcham le pliage Small Long Handle - gold
> ITEM ID : n/a
> SELLER : occupant in our condominium
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13416850774/
> 
> Thanks!



An older edition authentic Planetes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> still searching for the perfect longchamp for me. could you please authenticate this bag also:
> 
> Item name: Authentic Longchamp Planettes
> Item ID: 261435743330
> Seller: 2011joto
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261435743330&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> 
> some additional pictures:



This is Fake. So many wrong details. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> Can you please authenticate this one? Thank you.
> 
> Item:Longchamp Pliage Cuir Navy Blue Leather handbag
> Seller:jtsclassicexchange
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...1WZfvXIfosbMFxcWcp2qw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional photos:



Authentic (minus the long strap).


----------



## loewejess

fanah said:


> Thank you very much



no prob. i don get bout the customized initials too... weird


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. So many wrong details. Sorry.



ok thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic (minus the long strap).



Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## Mukupka

Hi,
please authenticate this bag for me:

Name: Longchamp Legende black patent
Photos: attached

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> Hi,
> please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Name: Longchamp Legende black patent
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Authentic.


----------



## UnderTheStars

Name: Auth largest LONGCHAMP chocolate brown shopping tote bag Made in FRANCE
Name of the seller: mad-buys
Item no.: 121303009825
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-larges...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3e390a21


----------



## rx4dsoul

UnderTheStars said:


> Name: Auth largest LONGCHAMP chocolate brown shopping tote bag Made in FRANCE
> Name of the seller: mad-buys
> Item no.: 121303009825
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-larges...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3e390a21



Authentic.


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> An older edition authentic Planetes.


Ok thanks rx4dsoul!! i thought that I was fool by the seller last 2010  thanks again! Til nextime


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, sorry.


thanks! What's wrong with the bag? The seller is insisting that the item is original.


----------



## Minimommy

Hi please authenticate this longchamp

Black longchamp planetes medium long handle
Seller : Myimart

https://www.facebook.com/selvi.huta...29843382145.1073741826.100003354023494&type=1

Thanks


----------



## Minimommy

https://www.facebook.com/selvi.huta...29843382145.1073741826.100003354023494&type=1

Sorry forgot the link


----------



## jayeon1987

Hi can you please authenticate this longchamp(bilberry)?


----------



## jayeon1987

I attached photos but it seems like it didn't upload


----------



## jayeon1987

hopefully this works


----------



## jayeon1987

more pics


----------



## rx4dsoul

jayeon1987 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this longchamp(bilberry)?


@ jayeon
Photo of the tag? 
Right away though this has suspicious fake details and poor quality leather. 


@antifatika23
All pliages that are declared fake have poor quality materials and workmanship as well as fake details. We cant release specific details to avoid aiding counterfeit manufacturers. Sorry.


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> @ jayeon
> Photo of the tag?
> Right away though this has suspicious fake details and poor quality leather.
> 
> 
> @antifatika23
> All pliages that are declared fake have poor quality materials and workmanship as well as fake details. We cant release specific details to avoid aiding counterfeit manufacturers. Sorry.


Ok thanks for the info! it really helps 

how about this one, can you authenticate this?

ITEM : LONCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE - Fuchsia
SELLER : Rustans Alabang

https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13557297253/


----------



## rx4dsoul

antifatica23 said:


> Ok thanks for the info! it really helps
> 
> how about this one, can you authenticate this?
> 
> ITEM : LONCHAMP LE PLIAGE MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE - Fuchsia
> SELLER : Rustans Alabang
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13557297253/



We need complete photos,  especially of the tag. Perhaps see page one again for reminders? Thank you.


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> We need complete photos,  especially of the tag. Perhaps see page one again for reminders? Thank you.


Ok. Here's the picture. 

Kindly check 

Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Fuchsia
Name of the seller: Rustans Alabang
Item no.: 
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 

https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13561907215/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13561964775/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562005975/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562041195/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562071825/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562190193/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562228083/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562553274/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562585684/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562252345/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562346503/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562362513/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562401523/lightbox/
https://m.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13562364015/lightbox/

Thankyou so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

antifatica23 said:


> Ok. Here's the picture.
> 
> Kindly check
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Short Handle - Fuchsia
> Name of the seller: Rustans Alabang
> Item no.:
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> 
> Thankyou so much!



Authentic.


----------



## antifatica23

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much rx4dsoul!


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if this vintage Longchamp is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if this vintage Longchamp is authentic. Thanks!



It is authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Kindly authenticate this longchamp bag for me. Seller is private. Photos have been watermarked for purseforum. Many thanks!
Le Pliage Cuir Medium Sandy

PART 1


----------



## goldfish19

Le Pliage Cuir Medium Sandy

PART 2 (last part)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## jayeon1987

rx4dsoul said:


> @ jayeon
> Photo of the tag?
> Right away though this has suspicious fake details and poor quality leather.
> 
> 
> @antifatika23
> All pliages that are declared fake have poor quality materials and workmanship as well as fake details. We cant release specific details to avoid aiding counterfeit manufacturers. Sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Please authenticate for me:  Thanks!   

Item name:  NWT Longchamp Tote LM Metal in Gold    
      Seller:  hiennyatyourservice
   Item# 261426396143 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261426396143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Please authenticate for me:  Thanks!
> 
> Item name:  NWT Longchamp Tote LM Metal in Gold
> Seller:  hiennyatyourservice
> Item# 261426396143
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261426396143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## cheidel

Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## goldfish19

Hi! Still waiting for the sandy medium le pliage cuir to be authenticated please. I posted the photos above. Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Still waiting for the sandy medium le pliage cuir to be authenticated please. I posted the photos above. Many thanks



Hi...please post a heads-in view of the plastic tag as well as photos of the metal links . Thanks!


----------



## lalala555

Thank you in advance!! 
PART 1:
*Style: Longchamp "Le Pliage tote"*
*Size: Large*


----------



## lalala555

PART 2:


----------



## celayuml

Pls help to identify this longchamp cuir. Is there such a color? The seller calls this "powder blue". Appreciate all help.


----------



## goldfish19

celayuml said:


> Pls help to identify this longchamp cuir. Is there such a color? The seller calls this "powder blue". Appreciate all help.



There was only one light shade of blue that was ever released and it was the turquoise blue from 2012 and only came in small and large with the extra strap as the medium was not available then. You can find it on these pages:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-62.html

and http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-62.html

At first look, I would say this powder blue is not authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...please post a heads-in view of the plastic tag as well as photos of the metal links . Thanks!



I will post tonight. Many thanks!


----------



## celayuml

Thanks @goldfish19!


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...please post a heads-in view of the plastic tag as well as photos of the metal links . Thanks!



I hope these are okay? 2 photos attached


----------



## Minimommy

Hi could you please authenticate this

Long champ le pliage cuir 
Seller: personal


----------



## Minimommy

Hi could you please authenticate this

Long champ le pliage cuir 
Seller: personal

Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Another request please

Please authenticate.
MANY THANKS 

ITEM NAME : Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Large Cuir Leather Handbag with Strap NWT/Cyclamen
ITEM ID : 251497637381
SELLER : dukeray30
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e6d6605


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> I hope these are okay? 2 photos attached



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Minimommy said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this
> 
> Long champ le pliage cuir
> Seller: personal
> 
> Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you, once again


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Another request please
> 
> Please authenticate.
> MANY THANKS
> 
> ITEM NAME : Authentic Longchamp Le Pliage Large Cuir Leather Handbag with Strap NWT/Cyclamen
> ITEM ID : 251497637381
> SELLER : dukeray30
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e6d6605



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


THank you!!!


----------



## lalala555

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Sorry but you never authenticated mine


----------



## hitt

*Item Description: *LP Cuir Small Beige(according to TJMAXX; Id say more metallic gold)
*Seller:* TJMAXX.com

The thing that bothers me is the back flap where it says Modele Depose. It isnt aligned in between the stitches. 
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## KaseyHK

Hello there. I am new to Longchamp. Please authenticate this Le Pliage with long handles for me. I am not sure about the size. I guess it's medium. Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> *Item Description: *LP Cuir Small Beige(according to TJMAXX; Id say more metallic gold)
> *Seller:* TJMAXX.com
> 
> The thing that bothers me is the back flap where it says Modele Depose. It isnt aligned in between the stitches.
> Thank you for all your help.



This color is called Platinum. It looks good to me, but let's wait for the experts. Just wanted to say it's a lovely color! May I know if you got it on sale at TJMAXX?


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> This color is called Platinum. It looks good to me, but let's wait for the experts. Just wanted to say it's a lovely color! May I know if you got it on sale at TJMAXX?



It was priced at $299.99()!! I've been checking their Runway online section lately to catch a great Longchamp bag. I was able to buy a different LP Cuir earlier this year in a medium but it was too big for me and I had to return it.

At one point, they had 11 Longchamp bags online. Whenever they are up, they sell out a few hours later. Hint, hint. If you see a bag you like or interests you, JUMP ON IT! 

I wasn't sure if it was Platinum or Gold. Thank you for your opinion on the color.


----------



## xiao86

Hi there, 

Could you help to authenticate this one for me please? Thank you so much

Name:  LONGCHAMP large planette 
Item number: CODE 1899002565 
Seller: N/A
Photo for check: https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/


----------



## dpat13

I would like to get this authenticated:

Item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Azure Blue Pliage Authentic Spring 2014 Rare
Seller: shopfranceinc
Item #: 121313602390
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121313602390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for your help!


----------



## franxclusive

Please authenticate.
MANY THANKS 

ITEM NAME : Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote in Pinky Gold
SELLER : krisnavarrete
LINK: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+Ranking,Position,2-3,23#advertisementDetails


----------



## bagdesignerph

Hello,

This is an original. I have personally encountered this shop in Manila and yes they sell legitimate items. I disagree strongly to the other comment that it's a fake. Also I checked out the background of this shop and they are registered with Department of Trade and Industry. 

Why is it original and not a fake?

Hardware is well made, material quality of body and handles are superior. All other details like the diagonal pattern of the flap and button stamp are just as they should,

You can buy this sis! 

Hope this help you.



antifatica23 said:


> HI. GOODMORNING!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: LONGCHAMP PLIAGE Le Pliage MEDIUM LONG HANDLE - Deep Red
> Item ID:n/a
> Seller name: thebagmaster.ph
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393807284/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393815494/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393595723/in/photostream/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393463175/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/with/13393463175/
> 
> Im planning to purchase this item kindly help me if this is authentic. Thanks!





antifatica23 said:


> kindly help me authenticate this longchamp pleasssee??
> 
> Item: longchamp MLH - Deep Red
> Seller: thebagmaster
> Item no: n/a
> Link or post your own photos
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393807284/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393595723/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393815494/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/121348345@N06/13393463175/in/photostream/
> 
> Im planning to purchase this item, I just want to be sure if this is authentic.
> 
> Im waiting for someone who will help me to comment here.
> Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xiao86 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you help to authenticate this one for me please? Thank you so much
> 
> Name:  LONGCHAMP large planette
> Item number: CODE 1899002565
> Seller: N/A
> Photo for check: https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/



Please post better quality photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dpat13 said:


> I would like to get this authenticated:
> 
> Item: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Azure Blue Pliage Authentic Spring 2014 Rare
> Seller: shopfranceinc
> Item #: 121313602390
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121313602390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I would like to see the stitching on the zipper material from underneath. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franxclusive said:


> Please authenticate.
> MANY THANKS
> 
> ITEM NAME : Longchamp LM Metal Medium Tote in Pinky Gold
> SELLER : krisnavarrete
> LINK: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+Ranking,Position,2-3,23#advertisementDetails



Please post beter photos including a pic of the tag inside. Details on the hardware are suspicious. 
Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagdesignerph said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is an original. I have personally encountered this shop in Manila and yes they sell legitimate items. I disagree strongly to the other comment that it's a fake. Also I checked out the background of this shop and they are registered with Department of Trade and Industry.
> 
> Why is it original and not a fake?
> 
> Hardware is well made, material quality of body and handles are superior. All other details like the diagonal pattern of the flap and button stamp are just as they should,
> 
> You can buy this sis!
> 
> Hope this help you.



Please do not promote sellers on this thread or enable buying from a certain retailer unless it is authorized by Longchamp itself . We don't authenticate based on the merits of your seller but rather on the item itself. 
I am afraid you have mentioned details that  are so easily faked. However,  we cannot discuss details outright due to the high volume of fakes that have been coming out . 
Thank you .


----------



## loj023

Please help authenticate!
Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle- Bilberry
Seller: jenjoe3
Listing: 221411104876

Pictures:
http://tinypic.com/r/mb6fjq/8
http://tinypic.com/r/20krqjc/8
http://tinypic.com/r/wwhtt1/8
http://tinypic.com/r/27zkuw5/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2i87ja/8
http://tinypic.com/r/zv6kpt/8


----------



## KaseyHK

KaseyHK said:


> Hello there. I am new to Longchamp. Please authenticate this Le Pliage with long handles for me. I am not sure about the size. I guess it's medium. Thanks in advance!


i guess my post was being skipped. would appreciate your help with authenticity. thank you


----------



## franxclusive

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post beter photos including a pic of the tag inside. Details on the hardware are suspicious.
> Thank you.



This is the bag tag inside.  
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## franxclusive

Good day, rx4dsoul!
Please authenticate another one.
MANY THANKS 

ITEM NAME : Longchamp LM (Limited Edition) Gold Tote
SELLER : Baci Shoppe
LINK: https://www.facebook.com/Baci.Shoppe
PICTURES:


----------



## rx4dsoul

loj023 said:


> Please help authenticate!
> Longchamp Le Pliage Long Handle- Bilberry
> Seller: jenjoe3
> Listing: 221411104876
> 
> Pictures:
> http://tinypic.com/r/mb6fjq/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/20krqjc/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/wwhtt1/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/27zkuw5/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/2i87ja/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/zv6kpt/8



Authentic . 
(Looks used though?)


----------



## rx4dsoul

KaseyHK said:


> i guess my post was being skipped. would appreciate your help with authenticity. thank you



I cannot find your post...sorry. please repost using the guide on page one if you wont mind doing so...thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franxclusive said:


> This is the bag tag inside.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



I'm afraid there are wrong details on this that makes the item fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franxclusive said:


> Good day, rx4dsoul!
> Please authenticate another one.
> MANY THANKS
> 
> ITEM NAME : Longchamp LM (Limited Edition) Gold Tote
> SELLER : Baci Shoppe
> LINK: https://www.facebook.com/Baci.Shoppe
> PICTURES:



Fake as well. Sorry.


----------



## loj023

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic .
> (Looks used though?)


Thank you!  It is used. I got if off ebay. I was sure about the zipper and lining the only thing that had confused was the tag. What is with the letters (HT) between the numbers?


----------



## franxclusive

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake as well. Sorry.



Thank you so much tho!


----------



## franxclusive

Good day, rx4dsoul!
Please authenticate this last one.
MANY THANKS 

ITEM NAME : Authentic Longchamp LM Metal 2014 Platinum Medium LH FRANCE
SELLER : 
crumpy.dog 
LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20e39d7a82&_uhb=1


----------



## franxclusive

Good day, rx4dsoul!
Please authenticate this last one.
MANY THANKS 

ITEM NAME : Authentic Longchamp LM Metal 2014 Platinum Medium LH FRANCE
SELLER : 
crumpy.dog 
LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lon...39d7a82&_uhb=1


----------



## KaseyHK

rx4dsoul said:


> I cannot find your post...sorry. please repost using the guide on page one if you wont mind doing so...thank you.


sure, i will do it again. thank you.

Bag: Le Pliage in Orange (Medium?) Long Handles
Seller: not eBay, not online


----------



## rx4dsoul

loj023 said:


> Thank you!  It is used. I got if off ebay. I was sure about the zipper and lining the only thing that had confused was the tag. What is with the letters (HT) between the numbers?



Specially made for certain areas of distribution...


----------



## rx4dsoul

franxclusive said:


> Good day, rx4dsoul!
> Please authenticate this last one.
> MANY THANKS
> 
> ITEM NAME : Authentic Longchamp LM Metal 2014 Platinum Medium LH FRANCE
> SELLER :
> crumpy.dog
> LINK: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Lo..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20e39d7a82&_uhb=1



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

KaseyHK said:


> sure, i will do it again. thank you.
> 
> Bag: Le Pliage in Orange (Medium?) Long Handles
> Seller: not eBay, not online



Will need a better photo of 1. The leather - natural bright light no flash and of  2. The inside tag, straight and heads-on photo. Thanks!


----------



## KaseyHK

rx4dsoul said:


> Will need a better photo of 1. The leather - natural bright light no flash and of  2. The inside tag, straight and heads-on photo. Thanks!



see if these are good for your review. thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

KaseyHK said:


> see if these are good for your review. thanks again!



Authentic. 
Should be the larger of the shopping sizes though ( medium/small and large shopping both have long handles).


----------



## KaseyHK

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Should be the larger of the shopping sizes though ( medium/small and large shopping both have long handles).



thank you so much for your time and replies!


----------



## pixy88

Hi, can you help me to autheticate this longchamp?
I bought this from a private seller...

Item name: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Pink Fuschia
Seller name: private seller

Here are the pics..

flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13921940071/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13921988492/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945512844/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945142783/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13921963472/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945090615/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945534594/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945134053/
flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/13945085635/

Thanks much...


----------



## dpat13

rx4dsoul said:


> I would like to see the stitching on the zipper material from underneath. Thank you.




I received the requested photo. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dpat13 said:


> I received the requested photo. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586446



I appreciate the effort...yes this is exactly the photo I need but perhaps a bigger one?  this turns out blurry on the screen when enlarged, sorry.


----------



## pixy88

Hi there,
I am newbie to this. Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp.
I bought this last year in private seller. I want to check if it is authentic or not.

Item name: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Pink Fuschia
Seller name: not ebay, not online

You can see the pics in this link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/

Thanks much for your time and help..


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixy88 said:


> Hi there,
> I am newbie to this. Can you help me to authenticate this longchamp.
> I bought this last year in private seller. I want to check if it is authentic or not.
> 
> Item name: Le Pliage Medium Long Handle in Pink Fuschia
> Seller name: not ebay, not online
> 
> You can see the pics in this link:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/123663013@N07/
> 
> Thanks much for your time and help..



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## dpat13

rx4dsoul said:


> I appreciate the effort...yes this is exactly the photo I need but perhaps a bigger one?  this turns out blurry on the screen when enlarged, sorry.



My apologies! I was trying to do this on an iPhone and I didn't realize how little the picture is. I have uploaded the image from my laptop and I hope it works better.

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dpat13 said:


> My apologies! I was trying to do this on an iPhone and I didn't realize how little the picture is. I have uploaded the image from my laptop and I hope it works better.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## dpat13

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## SummerSmile

Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag please. Thank you soooo much!! 

Name of item: Longchamp LM Metal Pink Gold, Medium with Short Handle
Name of the seller:  luxxi
Item no.:  (No item number, local buy/sell site)

Link to the item:  http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/140...-pink-gold-brand-new-authentic-140-160-a.html

I asked for more photos from seller and she sent me the pics below:


----------



## rx4dsoul

SummerSmile said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag please. Thank you soooo much!!
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp LM Metal Pink Gold, Medium with Short Handle
> Name of the seller:  luxxi
> Item no.:  (No item number, local buy/sell site)
> 
> Link to the item:  http://deluxemall.com/longchamp/140...-pink-gold-brand-new-authentic-140-160-a.html
> 
> I asked for more photos from seller and she sent me the pics below:



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## SummerSmile

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.



Thank you so much for saving me from getting a fake one!!


----------



## ninja_7192

Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag Thank you very much! 

Name of item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Navy (tone on tone)
Name of the seller: Bags R Us
Item no.: None

Hereis the link:
https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/media_set?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3


----------



## celayuml

Hi all, Pls help me to authentic this Le Cuir. Appreciate all help very much!!!


----------



## bobo2002

Would you please help me to authethicate this? Thank You.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
Seller ID: jethandbag
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221421188148&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## cheidel

Please authenticate for me, photos can be seen from the link.  Thanks.


Item name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Azure Blue, Pliage Authentic
Item #: 111332514355

Seller:  shopfranceinc    http://www.shopfranceinc.com/aboutyourhost.htm


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111332514355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## aetsmith

I found this bag today at Goodwill. For just a couple of dollars. After coming home and researching like crazy I'm still confused if its fake or real. I'm leaning towards fake since I can't find anything similar to the leather closure. It has "A. Rodin" with the horse on the back side. 

It has the plastic around the buttons, The button says "original prym 6/4B", zipper has T YKK and 45 in the front, rounded leather ends, it says on the closure "Les pliage longchamp "shopping" underneath - Modele depose (with asterisks) made in France. 

Can anyone shed any insight on this?  
Pics-


----------



## bobo2002

Would you please help me to authenticate this? I wanted to know if it is real before buying it. Thank You.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
Seller ID: jethandbag
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123

* I wanted to add additional picture that the seller has given me!

Thank You again!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bobo2002 said:


> Would you please help me to authenticate this? I wanted to know if it is real before buying it. Thank You.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
> Seller ID: jethandbag
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> * I wanted to add additional picture that the seller has given me!
> 
> Thank You again!!



Broken link.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aetsmith said:


> I found this bag today at Goodwill. For just a couple of dollars. After coming home and researching like crazy I'm still confused if its fake or real. I'm leaning towards fake since I can't find anything similar to the leather closure. It has "A. Rodin" with the horse on the back side.
> 
> It has the plastic around the buttons, The button says "original prym 6/4B", zipper has T YKK and 45 in the front, rounded leather ends, it says on the closure "Les pliage longchamp "shopping" underneath - Modele depose (with asterisks) made in France.
> 
> Can anyone shed any insight on this?
> Pics-



Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bobo2002 said:


> Would you please help me to authethicate this? Thank You.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
> Seller ID: jethandbag
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221421188148&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Photos of the inside tags?


----------



## rx4dsoul

bobo2002 said:


> Would you please help me to authethicate this? Thank You.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
> Seller ID: jethandbag
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221421188148&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Kindly see first page for reminders on posting photos. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ninja_7192 said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this bag Thank you very much!
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Navy (tone on tone)
> Name of the seller: Bags R Us
> Item no.: None
> 
> Hereis the link:
> https://www.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/media_set?set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3



Please see first page for a guide on photos. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

celayuml said:


> Hi all, Pls help me to authentic this Le Cuir. Appreciate all help very much!!!



Tag and hardware please. Thanks.


----------



## bobo2002

rx4dsoul said:


> Broken link.



the link is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221421188148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
Seller ID: jethandbag

* I wanted to add additional picture that the seller has given me!


----------



## bagsaddict16

Hi, please help me authenticate this. Thank you! 
ITEM: Long Champ Planetes-BROWN
SELLER: The designer depot









	

		
			
		

		
	
[/IMG]


----------



## cheidel

Reposted to add photos, previous post #9072. Thank you!

Item name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Azure Blue, Pliage Authentic

Item #: 111332514355

Seller: shopfranceinc http://www.shopfranceinc.com/aboutyourhost.htm


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111332514355?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_2353wt_891


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagsaddict16 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this. Thank you!
> ITEM: Long Champ Planetes-BROWN
> SELLER: The designer depot
> 
> View attachment 2589704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 2589707
> View attachment 2589709
> View attachment 2589710



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cheidel said:


> Reposted to add photos, previous post #9072. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Longchamp Eiffel Tower Bag Tote Azure Blue, Pliage Authentic
> 
> Item #: 111332514355
> 
> Seller: shopfranceinc http://www.shopfranceinc.com/aboutyourhost.htm
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11133251435...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2353wt_891



Authentic.


----------



## xiao86

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post better quality photos. Thank you.


Good day rx4dsoul, thanks for your request on more pictures.

Here it is, pls help authenticate this. My bad, im not a good photographer though. Greatly appreciate for your reply.

This is the night blue le planette line LongChamp (large size)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980982754/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13977357631/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13977357761/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980983444/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/14000541213/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980554275/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/14000539513/


----------



## bagsaddict16

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.




Thank you!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please tell me if this Les Pliages Cabas tote is authentic? Thank you in advance...
Oh and I have a question...if it does not come with a label, does that mean it is automatically fake? I thrift and have come across two without tags, this one came with a card.
http://


http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## ninja_7192

SOrry for the first post.

Name of item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Navy (tone on tone)
Name of the seller: Bags R Us
Item no.: None

Here are the pics:


----------



## cheidel

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## bobo2002

Dear rx4dsoul, Do you happen to see my request post #9081 ? I fixed the broken link. The sales is ending soon and I would like to know if is authentic 9 not before responding to the seller.


----------



## ylsla

hi there, i was wondering if these bags were authentic. thank you!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ebe4c0b3


----------



## rx4dsoul

ninja_7192 said:


> SOrry for the first post.
> 
> Name of item: Longchamp Victoire Planetes Navy (tone on tone)
> Name of the seller: Bags R Us
> Item no.: None
> 
> Here are the pics:



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please tell me if this Les Pliages Cabas tote is authentic? Thank you in advance...
> Oh and I have a question...if it does not come with a label, does that mean it is automatically fake? I thrift and have come across two without tags, this one came with a card.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Leather looks good but perhaps you can look for a code stamped onto the leather ...pls. look for it under the leather flap, near where it is joined or sewn to the nylon.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xiao86 said:


> Good day rx4dsoul, thanks for your request on more pictures.
> 
> Here it is, pls help authenticate this. My bad, im not a good photographer though. Greatly appreciate for your reply.
> 
> This is the night blue le planette line LongChamp (large size)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980982754/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13977357631/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13977357761/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980983444/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/14000541213/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/13980554275/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/10302175@N08/14000539513/



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

bobo2002 said:


> the link is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221421188148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium leather handbag
> Seller ID: jethandbag
> 
> * I wanted to add additional picture that the seller has given me!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ylsla said:


> hi there, i was wondering if these bags were authentic. thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ebe4c0b3



Bags or the blue bag ? Bags ( pleAse see page one for reminders). Blue bag -i need a photo of inside tag. Thank you.


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks good but perhaps you can look for a code stamped onto the leather ...pls. look for it under the leather flap, near where it is joined or sewn to the nylon.


 
I found this stamped inside and it also came with this card....
http://


http://


http://


----------



## Kimmi108

LONGCHAMP Ltd Ed Petal Le Pliage Long Handle

Please help me, is this real or fake? 

http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6682.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6680.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6681.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/_57.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/_572.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6683.jpg
http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6684.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> I found this stamped inside and it also came with this card....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Yes, that confirms my opinion.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kimmi108 said:


> LONGCHAMP Ltd Ed Petal Le Pliage Long Handle
> 
> Please help me, is this real or fake?
> 
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6682.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6680.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6681.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/_57.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/_572.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6683.jpg
> http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae196/nuttymeg66/Public/IMG_6684.jpg



Real!


----------



## Kimmi108

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!


Thank you so much, was a bit concern because of the fraying of material by the serial number label


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, that confirms my opinion.


Wow! Thanks!


----------



## bobo2002

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## minnieme27

I am thinking of buying this vintage Longchamp leather tote.  Would love to get your opinions on whether or not you think it is authentic.  Thanks so much in advance.  Hope these links work.  
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTU1M1gxNjAw/z/ApAAAOxySoJTTCfs/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/oyUAAOxyeZNTTCqJ/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/8t8AAOxy0x1TTCqQ/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEzNlg3MDQ=/z/nUgAAOxy4YdTTCqX/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA3OFgxMTM2/z/imsAAOxyUylTTCqi/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEzNlg3OTQ=/z/pioAAMXQyY1TTCqa/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## mtd1187

Hi, newbie here.. would appreciate your help authenticating this bag for me. Got it as a gift and been using it for a year already. TIA 

Name: LP Large Long Handle in Chocolate
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A


----------



## Z070283

Hi. Appreciate if you can help me authenticate 2 longchamp bags. Both are gifts, hence no seller name. Thanks! 

1. Le Pliage Long Handle Raisin 








2. Le Pliage Long Handle Bilberry


----------



## rx4dsoul

mtd1187 said:


> Hi, newbie here.. would appreciate your help authenticating this bag for me. Got it as a gift and been using it for a year already. TIA
> 
> Name: LP Large Long Handle in Chocolate
> Name of the seller: N/A
> Item no.: N/A



This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## mtd1187

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, sorry.



Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> Hi. Appreciate if you can help me authenticate 2 longchamp bags. Both are gifts, hence no seller name. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Le Pliage Long Handle Raisin
> 
> View attachment 2592765
> 
> View attachment 2592767
> 
> View attachment 2592768
> 
> 
> 2. Le Pliage Long Handle Bilberry
> 
> View attachment 2592769
> 
> View attachment 2592770
> 
> View attachment 2592771
> 
> View attachment 2592772
> 
> View attachment 2592773



Please post better photos.please see page one for the necessary pics.
The tag for item one is obscured. Thanks!


----------



## Z070283

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post better photos.please see page one for the necessary pics.
> The tag for item one is obscured. Thanks!









Hi. Please see additional photos for bag 1. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> View attachment 2592833
> 
> View attachment 2592834
> 
> 
> Hi. Please see additional photos for bag 1. Thanks for your help.



B8th are fakes. Sorry.
Please follow our format and guide for requests next time, it's on page one. Thank you.


----------



## minnieme27

Would love your expert opinion.  

Name: Vintage Black Pebble Leather Shopper Tote
Name of seller: Palmbeachfinder


----------



## rx4dsoul

minnieme27 said:


> Would love your expert opinion.
> 
> Name: Vintage Black Pebble Leather Shopper Tote
> Name of seller: Palmbeachfinder



Authentic.


----------



## xiao86

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much dear!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Name of bag: Planetes with horse rider in leather
Reseller: I'm afraid I can't provide a link to the reseller as she is selling via an app called Carousell. I can't save the pictures either, from the app. Hence all the pictures below are screenshots.

Many grateful thanks in advance to your kind help and reply.


----------



## collegechic

Name: Le Piliage Medium in Darshan Rose 
Seller:yantiw
 Item #:251510928397
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f38340d
Comments: Pictures are available in the item desc. The tag is what is making me wary of this item


----------



## hitt

collegechic said:


> Name: Le Piliage Medium in Darshan Rose
> Seller:yantiw
> Item #:251510928397
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f38340d
> Comments: Pictures are available in the item desc. The tag is what is making me wary of this item


 I am not one of the authenticators here but I have the same exact bag. I purchased it at Saks. It is authentic. But if you want to be 100% sure, ask the seller for a photo of the plastic tag on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Z070283

hitt said:


> I am not one of the authenticators here but I have the same exact bag. I purchased it at Saks. It is authentic. But if you want to be 100% sure, ask the seller for a photo of the plastic tag on the inside of the bag.




I'm not an authenticator too, but some airports put their own tags on the bags. Zurich airport does.


----------



## rx4dsoul

collegechic said:


> Name: Le Piliage Medium in Darshan Rose
> Seller:yantiw
> Item #:251510928397
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longcha...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8f38340d
> Comments: Pictures are available in the item desc. The tag is what is making me wary of this item



Please post a photo of the inside tag as well as a better look at the leather . Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> Name of bag: Planetes with horse rider in leather
> Reseller: I'm afraid I can't provide a link to the reseller as she is selling via an app called Carousell. I can't save the pictures either, from the app. Hence all the pictures below are screenshots.
> 
> Many grateful thanks in advance to your kind help and reply.



Please provide better photos.
Outright though, the horse and rider applique on the front does not look good. 
Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Please provide better photos.
> Outright though, the horse and rider applique on the front does not look good.
> Thanks!



Thank you for your time! I'll try to get better pictures from the reseller.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Name: MLH Planetes in Plum
Seller: reseller on Carousell,  hence no link.
Photos are taken by myself as I purchased the bag already but can't help wondering whether it is fake. 
Once again, thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## collegechic

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a photo of the inside tag as well as a better look at the leather . Thanks!


Thank you. Requested the seller to post more pictures.


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> Name: MLH Planetes in Plum
> Seller: reseller on Carousell,  hence no link.
> Photos are taken by myself as I purchased the bag already but can't help wondering whether it is fake.
> Once again, thank you for your time and assistance.



I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry but this is fake.



Thank you for your time. I truly appreciate it. I plan to seek a refund,  especially when the seller purports it to be authentic. : ( May I know which are the parts that shows it to be fake, if it is fine to share?


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for your time. I truly appreciate it. I plan to seek a refund,  especially when the seller purports it to be authentic. : ( May I know which are the parts that shows it to be fake, if it is fine to share?



Sorry we cannot. It is not allowed here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry we cannot. It is not allowed here.



I understand. Many thanks still, for your kind help. I have since sought a refund from the reseller.


----------



## beeling

ckayakrx2 said:


> Hi Lilia,
> 
> I have that same exact Longchamp bag which I bought at Saks over 10 years ago (yeah, hard to believe, but I'm still using it!) and I can confirm that the zipper pull (Longchamp Paris on one side/Longchamp France on the other) is exactly like mine, as well as the "Longchamp" etched around strap buckle.  I looked at the leather tag inside mine and on the front it is stamped with the "Longchamp"  Paris seal with the horse (similar to the zipper pull outside) and the back, which I've never looked at before, is also not centered, with the numbers 28765 and 3 other numbers below it (these ones are centered, but I couldn't make it out -- I've had this purse for a long time).  The placement of the numbers is same as your picture.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is authentic because after several years of daily wear, the strap started getting worn out.  I sent it back to the manufacturer and they replaced the strap free of charge.  I don't think they would have done that if it wasn't authentic.
> 
> Yes, the leather on my Longchamp is very smooth (no grain or texture on it), almost like patent, but not as shiny.  I was concerned about it too, when I first bought it, but the SA told me that's how Longchamp makes it and that this leather finish is really durable.  Well, after all the years I've carried it, in snow/rain/throwing it around (it was my everyday purse when I had toddlers), I can certainly vouch for that.  It's like the bag that won't die - the leather is amazing!  It still looks like new, and even though I certainly didn't baby it, it barely shows any marks at all -- I have to really look hard to notice them.
> 
> Not crazy about this style anymore, but it sure IS durable, so I still wear it from time to time, and I think it's cool that it's still carried in stores after all these years.   Hmm... does that make it a classic?   I never would have thought that when I first bought it.   Hope this helps.  Enjoy your purse!


agree with you....i am fans of longchamp....it is genuine


----------



## beeling

the billberry bag is genuine don think is fake


----------



## beeling

rx4dsoul said:


> Bags or the blue bag ? Bags ( pleAse see page one for reminders). Blue bag -i need a photo of inside tag. Thank you.



inner tag doesn't prove is authentic or not...i had bought one prune planates last year in longchamp boutique, the tag is blur too


----------



## Freezegoalie

Good day, rx4dsou

I am new to this forum.  Please authenticate the below item.

Item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Medium bag
Name of seller: tekengtools
Link: Ebay
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161290204453#ht_7327wt_883
Bid closing date: May 6, 2014 18:03:56 PDT

Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

beeling said:


> inner tag doesn't prove is authentic or not...i had bought one prune planates last year in longchamp boutique, the tag is blur too



Hi beeling...i hope you can please avoid commenting on very old posts. As for this post regarding asking for the tag, that is standard here in the authentication forum unless it is for very old items that do not come with an inner tag. 
Reason for my request on the tag on this item is because the photo is blurred, not the tag itself, and there are so many fakes out there that we would not want to assume about anything. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Good day, rx4dsou
> 
> I am new to this forum.  Please authenticate the below item.
> 
> Item description: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Medium bag
> Name of seller: tekengtools
> Link: Ebay
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161290204453#ht_7327wt_883
> Bid closing date: May 6, 2014 18:03:56 PDT
> 
> Thanks.



Hi. Please post photos of the inner tags (leather and plastic) and the metal links. Thank you.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Attached please find photos of the inner tags and the metal links that I received from the seller.

Thanks rx4dsoul.




rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please post photos of the inner tags (leather and plastic) and the metal links. Thank you.


----------



## Jesslynathasya

Hi. I wanna ask about the authenticate of this longchamp tag.

Sorry before, i only have the photos of the tag, but i don't have the other information about the bag. 

Please help me find out if this one is authetic or not. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Attached please find photos of the inner tags and the metal links that I received from the seller.
> 
> Thanks rx4dsoul.



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jesslynathasya said:


> Hi. I wanna ask about the authenticate of this longchamp tag.
> 
> Sorry before, i only have the photos of the tag, but i don't have the other information about the bag.
> 
> Please help me find out if this one is authetic or not. Thank you



Hi! Kindly read our guide on page one. Thanks!


----------



## conley87

Hi wanting to know if this is authentic? 
Bought off the bay from seller: chloeboutique2014 
Called the Large Tote Le Pliage Graphite 
New to Longchamp but this doesn't seem like the large and from tag inside seems to be the Medium?


----------



## EGBDF

conley87 said:


> Hi wanting to know if this is authentic?
> Bought off the bay from seller: chloeboutique2014
> Called the Large Tote Le Pliage Graphite
> New to Longchamp but this doesn't seem like the large and from tag inside seems to be the Medium?



Just my opinion about the seller's listings (not the bag, I will leave that to the authenticator)
'ships directly from outlet in China'--seems like a red flag.


----------



## conley87

Thanks EGBDF. 
Had a feeling but they had 100% feedback until recently so I had wishfull thinking. :/


----------



## Jesslynathasya

Hi i wanna ask about this tag
It's longchamp le planetes gray

I bought it from the designer depot in phillipines

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

conley87 said:


> Hi wanting to know if this is authentic?
> Bought off the bay from seller: chloeboutique2014
> Called the Large Tote Le Pliage Graphite
> New to Longchamp but this doesn't seem like the large and from tag inside seems to be the Medium?



I agree....I see some points of concern on how the item looks and is presented. 
Please ask for a better and heads on view of the tag, the zipper material (from underneath where one can see the stitches that join it to the nylon,  and a photo of the item against a ruler or other item for reference.
Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jesslynathasya said:


> Hi i wanna ask about this tag
> It's longchamp le planetes gray
> 
> I bought it from the designer depot in phillipines
> 
> Thank you



Hi! Kindly read page one. Thank you.


----------



## conley87

Here are more pics. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jesslynathasya

What do you mean by guide in first page ? 
This is the name : longchamp le planetes in gray/graphite
Seller : the designer depot phillipines

And the photo is attached. 
I wanna ask about the authenticity


----------



## aetsmith

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.


Thank you for your reply. What does the "a. Rodin" mean?


----------



## Kimmi108

Jesslynathasya said:


> What do you mean by guide in first page ?
> This is the name : longchamp le planetes in gray/graphite
> Seller : the designer depot phillipines
> 
> And the photo is attached.
> I wanna ask about the authenticity


It means, read the first page of this thread, follow the instructions of that page! Do not post until you have everything as required. No one can help you with just one photo and no other info on bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

conley87 said:


> Here are more pics. Thanks so much!



Hi. Im afraid I do not think the item is authentic. There are certain points that concern me such as details on the tag. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aetsmith said:


> Thank you for your reply. What does the "a. Rodin" mean?



Sorry i dont know. Perhaps  other members can tell you (such as CHLONGCHAMP).


----------



## aetsmith

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry i dont know. Perhaps  other members can tell you (such as CHLONGCHAMP).


Ok thanks! I'm surprised to hear its real. Everything else adds up to being real. If only I could figure out the "a. Rodin"!!


----------



## conley87

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Im afraid I do not think the item is authentic. There are certain points that concern me such as details on the tag. Sorry.



Thanks so much for your time and looking at it. Now to fight for my money back.


----------



## EGBDF

FYI: Here is a very bad 'vintage long champ le pliage cuir orange leather' !!!
ebay seller: m_and_m_sarisari_store

seller claims all items are carefully authenticated. Lots of obvious problems w/this bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301172355484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goldfish19

celayuml said:


> Hi all, Pls help me to authentic this Le Cuir. Appreciate all help very much!!!


Please post close up photos of the snap button, zipper pulls, Longchamp embossing on the back, leather and plastic tags inside. Very curious as this might be the blue from 2012.


----------



## hitt

Hello.
I found this Small Planetes Tote at Goodwill. It slightly bothered me that it didn't have Longchamp embossed on the back but all the other characteristics gave me hope that is may be an authentic item. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Hello.
> I found this Small Planetes Tote at Goodwill. It slightly bothered me that it didn't have Longchamp embossed on the back but all the other characteristics gave me hope that is may be an authentic item.
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic. ")


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic. ")


Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## aetsmith

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry i dont know. Perhaps  other members can tell you (such as CHLONGCHAMP).


Ok thanks again! Can you tell me how I contact her? Thanks


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this for me? I know this seller is famous for mixing fakes authentics but I'm hoping this one is the real deal. Thanks!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Handbag (Cyan)
Name of the seller: yayendij 
Item no.: 351061782621
Lnk:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item51bce9b05d&_uhb=1


----------



## luthienbabe

And this one also please:

Name: LONGCHAMP CUIR SHOPPING TOTE BAG LM Blue
Name of the seller: krishna_boutique
Item no.: 171317480929
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171317480929&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123

Some additional photos:


----------



## Jesslynathasya

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag ?
It's longchamp le planetes black medium short handle

Thank you so much


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> And this one also please:
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP CUIR SHOPPING TOTE BAG LM Blue
> Name of the seller: krishna_boutique
> Item no.: 171317480929
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171317480929&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> 
> Some additional photos:



This is fake, sorry. There are wrong details on both the leather and plastic tags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aetsmith said:


> Ok thanks again! Can you tell me how I contact her? Thanks



She checks in on us once in awhile. Try to do a search and bump her. Good luck.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jesslynathasya said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag ?
> It's longchamp le planetes black medium short handle
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi. Please include a photo of the inner tag and a better photo of the horse and rider zipper pull. Thanks.


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry. There are wrong details on both the leather and plastic tags.


aww i thought it would be the real deal. thanks though 

by the way, is my other post a fake also? below is the copied details:

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Handbag (Cyan)
Name of the seller: yayendij 
Item no.: 351061782621
Lnk: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcham...ce9b05d&_uhb=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> aww i thought it would be the real deal. thanks though
> 
> by the way, is my other post a fake also? below is the copied details:
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Handbag (Cyan)
> Name of the seller: yayendij
> Item no.: 351061782621
> Lnk: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcham...ce9b05d&_uhb=1



Broken link....


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> Broken link....


sorry, my bad!

i hope this works...

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item51bce9b05d


----------



## rx4dsoul

luthienbabe said:


> sorry, my bad!
> 
> i hope this works...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item51bce9b05d



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## bag @addict

hi!may i please be adviced if this longchamp is authentic?i already bought 5 bags from an online seller that claims her items came from the store with yellow sticker code

le pliage large long handle in graphite
seller : the bag appetite boutique

thank u so much!


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi Ladies

Can you please help me authenticate this?

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage
Name of the seller: Store near me
Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1




Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag @addict said:


> hi!may i please be adviced if this longchamp is authentic?i already bought 5 bags from an online seller that claims her items came from the store with yellow sticker code
> 
> le pliage large long handle in graphite
> seller : the bag appetite boutique
> 
> thank u so much!



It's fake , sorry. 
Recently we've stopped looking at or requesting for sticker codes as they are also being counterfeited.


----------



## luthienbabe

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


good thing i stopped myself from buying. thanks so much for your help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag @addict said:


> hi!may i please be adviced if this longchamp is authentic?i already bought 5 bags from an online seller that claims her items came from the store with yellow sticker code
> 
> le pliage large long handle in graphite
> seller : the bag appetite boutique
> 
> thank u so much!



It's fake , sorry. 
Recently we've stopped looking at or requesting for sticker codes as they are also being counterfeited.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage
> Name of the seller: Store near me
> Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## bag @addict

thank u rz4dsoul! now im depressed =( too many le pliage that i've bought from that seller


----------



## Joozymup

Hello, could I ask you to very kindly authenticate this bag for me...I know absolutely nothing about Longchamp. Many thanks in advance 

P.S. It does have 45, YKK and T stamped on the zipper  x


----------



## rx4dsoul

Joozymup said:


> View attachment 2610922
> View attachment 2610927
> View attachment 2610929
> View attachment 2610930
> 
> 
> Hello, could I ask you to very kindly authenticate this bag for me...I know absolutely nothing about Longchamp. Many thanks in advance
> 
> P.S. It does have 45, YKK and T stamped on the zipper  x



Perhaps you ca show us what this bag looks like ? Some photos of the item in whole? Kindly see page one for reminders please. Thank you.


----------



## Joozymup

So sorry, here is a photograph of the entire bag...once again many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Joozymup said:


> View attachment 2611873
> View attachment 2611874
> 
> 
> So sorry, here is a photograph of the entire bag...once again many thanks



Authentic !


----------



## Joozymup

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic !



That's great thank-you so much for your time in checking over my photos, it's really appreciated. Hope you have a great day  x


----------



## neofight

*LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry*
*Name of the seller:* Reebonz Singapore (www.reebonz.com.sg/)
*Photos: *




































Dear authenticator(s), please feel free to ask for more photos if I've failed to include them for your kind viewing. 

Note: bag was made in Tunisia. Letters on the tag are fading due to use but I've managed to capture all of what's left.


----------



## neofight

*Continued from above*


----------



## iris520

This design grabbed me, so I grabbed it..  But I have no idea if it's authentic.  Fake?  Not fake?  Vintage?  Not vintage?  :help:

Item:  Vintage Longchamp Navy Blue Leather Circle Design Cross Body Handbag
Seller:  bbro3063
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lon...6rWBuwiNgZ3O6G%2F%2F4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ceremony3

LP Medium in black with short handles. Purchased from thred up. However, it says It's been authenticated by their experts  I don't see a tag and it has that number stamp under the flap I don't have compared with my other ones I purchased at Nordies. This is my first bag I've purchased from a non-retailer, I've always been skeptical and scared of the possibility that it could be a fake so I usually avoid it. But, the price was too good not to pass up. Please help! TIA


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Please help to authenticate.  Thank you in advance.



Name/item description:  LP Large Long Handle Tote in Fuchsia


Name of the seller: littlesomething4you


Item no.: 111328491530 (ebay)


----------



## AliciaYing

Plz authentic this long champ backpack for me plz! Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

iris520 said:


> This design grabbed me, so I grabbed it..  But I have no idea if it's authentic.  Fake?  Not fake?  Vintage?  Not vintage?  :help:
> 
> Item:  Vintage Longchamp Navy Blue Leather Circle Design Cross Body Handbag



Real!







Ceremony3 said:


> LP Medium in black with short handles. Purchased from thred up. However, it says It's been authenticated by their experts  I don't see a tag and it has that number stamp under the flap I don't have compared with my other ones I purchased at Nordies.Please help! TIA






real!




Loveshoesnbags said:


> Please help to authenticate.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Name/item description:  LP Large Long Handle Tote in Fuchsia
> 
> 
> Name of the seller: littlesomething4you
> 
> 
> Item no.: 111328491530 (ebay)



Real as well!


----------



## iris520

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!
> 
> Thank you! Much appreciated! Any idea of how old it is?


----------



## Loveshoesnbags

Thank you so much for the fast reply!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Longchamp Roseau Brown Crocodile Embossed Leather Tote Shopper Handbag
Item ID: 231230233014
Seller name: goodwill_industries_of_san_francisco
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-R...014?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d66559b6

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## Ceremony3

rx4dsoul said:


> Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real as well!


Thank you so much!, So pleased with my score!  Also, do you have any inclination as to why there is a stamp under the flap and the zipper logo is so worn? Is it one of their older models?


----------



## neofight

Hi authenticators pls authenticate my bag. Posted pics above. )))))


----------



## designergoods

*Name of the seller*: authenticmk                      (54                     )
*Item no*.: 140900926629
*Link to the item: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140900926629&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*
Comments: *Thank you for your help authenticating


----------



## parisianne_chic

2014 year of the horse


----------



## parisianne_chic

sorry here are the pics from my ipod (i can only upload 1 at a time)
thanks in advance


----------



## parisianne_chic




----------



## parisianne_chic

thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

parisianne_chic said:


>



Hi! Kindly check out our requirements on page one. Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ceremony3 said:


> Thank you so much!, So pleased with my score!  Also, do you have any inclination as to why there is a stamp under the flap and the zipper logo is so worn? Is it one of their older models?



Older !


----------



## rx4dsoul

designergoods said:


> *Name of the seller*: authenticmk                      (54                     )
> *Item no*.: 140900926629
> *Link to the item: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140900926629&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*
> Comments: *Thank you for your help authenticating



Authentic!


----------



## phreek

Hi can someone authenticate this longchamp le pliage backpack for me? thanks

Seller : misstudou

notice there are some defects on this item. the button and part of the leather.


----------



## phreek

More on the zippers and tag.


----------



## parisianne_chic

Sorry about earlier,hope this is ok
Name: 2014 Year of the Horse


----------



## rx4dsoul

phreek said:


> More on the zippers and tag.



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

parisianne_chic said:


> Sorry about earlier,hope this is ok
> Name: 2014 Year of the Horse



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## phreek

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


Tqvm. I'll return the bag ASAP. May I know the reason why it's fake tho?

The seller claims all her items are 100% authentic. ):
http://www.misstudou.com/?m=1


----------



## designergoods

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic!


Thank you for taking the time in confirming authentication


----------



## Ceremony3

rx4dsoul said:


> Older !


Thanks again!! Xoxo


----------



## Millee

Long Handle Graphite, help me authenticate! Let me know if you need any more pics.


----------



## parisianne_chic

thanks


----------



## Millee

More pics


----------



## rx4dsoul

Millee said:


> More pics



It's fake, sorry.


----------



## Millee

Darn, thought it might be, the straps seem way too round. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jarbs

Hello there! I'm itching to get my first ever long champ but iffy to buy it to a trusted store here in PH (rustans) or purchase through online shops who claims they sell 100% authentic long champ. 1 online seller i am highly considering is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gingers_Closet/541031939263845 or http://instagram.com/gingers_closet, was endorsed by different buyers and even top bloggers here in PH, but i dont want to jump into any decision since I dont want a knock off(i could've go to a trusted store, but its expensive). So if anyone can help me if this seller https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gingers_Closet/541031939263845 really offer or sell authentic long champ i will highly appreciate it. thankyou in advance! 

sample:

facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299489./757969654236738/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299489./756872027679834/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299492./755502177816819/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299492./752467391453631/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299492./749093365124367/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299532./747450535288650/?type=3&theater
facebook.com/541031939263845/photos/pb.541031939263845.-2207520000.1400299492./750115555022148/?type=3&theater


----------



## jarbs

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* LONGCHAMP BAG LE PLIAGE MED SH BEIGE/KHAKI
Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
Item no.: 181408645200
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3ccc4050&_uhb=1


TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

jarbs said:


> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST:* LONGCHAMP BAG LE PLIAGE MED SH BEIGE/KHAKI
> Name of the seller: the.fashion.diva
> Item no.: 181408645200
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3ccc4050&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> TIA



Leather and materials look good.
But please post a photo of the tag just to be certain. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

neofight said:


> *LP Large Long Handle in Bilberry*
> *Name of the seller:* Reebonz Singapore (www.reebonz.com.sg/)
> *Photos: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticator(s), please feel free to ask for more photos if I've failed to include them for your kind viewing.
> 
> Note: bag was made in Tunisia. Letters on the tag are fading due to use but I've managed to capture all of what's left.



Authentic.
Sorry for the late reply, I skip over some posts if my tab takes too long to load.


----------



## neofight

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.
> Sorry for the late reply, I skip over some posts if my tab takes too long to load.



Thank you rx4dsoul, it's OK!! thank you for authenticating for me. I know its not your obligation to authenticate all our bags for us so im grateful for your kind help!


----------



## jarbs

Do you have any recommendations as to where to buy affordable auth long champs here in the ph? Online shop perhaps? Appreciate your response.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jarbs said:


> Do you have any recommendations as to where to buy affordable auth long champs here in the ph? Online shop perhaps? Appreciate your response.



Hi! I'm afraid the forum doesn't allow promotions. Sorry.


----------



## crevette

aetsmith said:


> Ok thanks! I'm surprised to hear its real. Everything else adds up to being real. If only I could figure out the "a. Rodin"!!


Not sure if I should post this here but I can't private msg so please don't criticize me for doing so.

Auguste Rodin was a very renowned  French sculptor.  There is the A Rodin museum in Paris so I presume this is a bag specially made by Longchamp to be sold in the museums giftshop.  hth


----------



## rx4dsoul

crevette said:


> Not sure if I should post this here but I can't private msg so please don't criticize me for doing so.
> 
> Auguste Rodin was a very renowned  French sculptor.  There is the A Rodin museum in Paris so I presume this is a bag specially made by Longchamp to be sold in the museums giftshop.  hth



Thank you for the information!


----------



## loveyouu

I was wondering if the Longchamp Victoire are real? Thank You


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Bought this at a vintage shop on a whim. I'm not too familiar with Longchamp, so any help would be great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Bought this at a vintage shop on a whim. I'm not too familiar with Longchamp, so any help would be great!



Yes it's an old , but real,  Planetes.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes it's an old , but real,  Planetes.



Thank you! Since it's old do you happen to know any particular method for cleaning? I noticed a lot of people in the maintenance thread suggest the washing machine (baby wipes only went so far). Not sure if that goes well with bags that are older...


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I was wondering if you could tell me if this pliage is real or fake. I bought it at the local second hand store. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I was wondering if you could tell me if this pliage is real or fake. I bought it at the local second hand store. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2622422
> View attachment 2622423
> View attachment 2622424
> View attachment 2622425
> View attachment 2622426



Please show us the tag and post better photo of the hardware (one here is blurred). Thanks!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

rx4dsoul said:


> Please show us the tag and post better photo of the hardware (one here is blurred). Thanks!




Thanks. I hope these are a little better. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I found this card inside it while looking for the tag. Thanks again.


----------



## hannabear01

Hi Dearies,

Please please authenticate this Longchamp for me  

Aside from the pictures, the size measures correctly, and the
Name: LP Medium Long Handle Graphite
Name of the seller: CashCashPinoy

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/hannabear011/slideshow/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crevette

hannabear01 said:


> Hi Dearies,
> 
> Please please authenticate this Longchamp for me
> 
> Aside from the pictures, the size measures correctly, and the
> Name: LP Medium Long Handle Graphite
> Name of the seller: CashCashPinoy
> 
> http://s105.photobucket.com/user/hannabear011/slideshow/
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You should wait for an authenticator to confirm but it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## hitt

Small Le Pliage Cuir (Bluefly says it is Mocha).
Purchased from Bluefly.com
I read that Bluefly may unknowingly ship out counterfeit items so I would love it if you guys can help me with this purchase.
Bluefly says the bag is Mocha but is that Longchamp's name for this bag's color? 
Below are my personal photos.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> Small Le Pliage Cuir (Bluefly says it is Mocha).
> Purchased from Bluefly.com
> I read that Bluefly may unknowingly ship out counterfeit items so I would love it if you guys can help me with this purchase.
> Bluefly says the bag is Mocha but is that Longchamp's name for this bag's color?
> Below are my personal photos.
> Thank you in advance!



That's the color code for taupe.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hannabear01 said:


> Hi Dearies,
> 
> Please please authenticate this Longchamp for me
> 
> Aside from the pictures, the size measures correctly, and the
> Name: LP Medium Long Handle Graphite
> Name of the seller: CashCashPinoy
> 
> http://s105.photobucket.com/user/hannabear011/slideshow/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Small Le Pliage Cuir (Bluefly says it is Mocha).
> Purchased from Bluefly.com
> I read that Bluefly may unknowingly ship out counterfeit items so I would love it if you guys can help me with this purchase.
> Bluefly says the bag is Mocha but is that Longchamp's name for this bag's color?
> Below are my personal photos.
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you, *rx4dsou*l. That is a load off. I've been worried about this purchase since I clicked "Order".

Thank you, *EGBDF.*
So this is Taupe in the flesh. I've always seen photos of it online and couldn't pinpoint the color in person. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## hannabear01

Ha. I knew it! Thanks rx4dsoul for the help. What made it fake? Was it the tag? Cos damn they copy real well since it also has the plastic dics and zipper hardware.


----------



## hannabear01

crevette said:


> You should wait for an authenticator to confirm but it doesn't look right to me.



I wasn't surprised when they said it's fake. It was too good to be true, i kinda knew it but i wanted to see for myself. Good thing it didnt cost so much.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> FYI: Here is a very bad 'vintage long champ le pliage cuir orange leather' !!!
> ebay seller: m_and_m_sarisari_store
> 
> seller claims all items are carefully authenticated. Lots of obvious problems w/this bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301172355484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





celayuml said:


> Hi all, Pls help me to authentic this Le Cuir. Appreciate all help very much!!!





hitt said:


> Thank you, *rx4dsou*l. That is a load off. I've been worried about this purchase since I clicked "Order".
> 
> Thank you, *EGBDF.*
> So this is Taupe in the flesh. I've always seen photos of it online and couldn't pinpoint the color in person.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.



Congrats on your new le pliage cuir!  

 I was at the store when saw 2 taupe bags, different sizes though, one had dark brown stitching and one was just like yours. I am guessing they came from different seasons (some shades are classic which are available all year round). I am pretty sure this is the most current version of taupe.


----------



## crevette

hannabear01 said:


> I wasn't surprised when they said it's fake. It was too good to be true, i kinda knew it but i wanted to see for myself. Good thing it didnt cost so much.


It's quite hard to spot the fakes sometimes, they get better and better.  My genuine Graphite looks more fake than that one since I put it in the washing machine


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Congrats on your new le pliage cuir!
> 
> I was at the store when saw 2 taupe bags, different sizes though, one had dark brown stitching and one was just like yours. I am guessing they came from different seasons (some shades are classic which are available all year round). I am pretty sure this is the most current version of taupe.



I just realized my two small Le Pliage Cuir bags have different strap lengths!

The Platinum strap is longer than the Taupe.

Any thoughts on this? 
Would this be due to them being produced in different years? 

The bags themselves seem to be the same size.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> I just realized my two small Le Pliage Cuir bags have different strap lengths!
> 
> The Platinum strap is longer than the Taupe.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> Would this be due to them being produced in different years?
> 
> The bags themselves seem to be the same size.



Hi dears! Perhaps we can limit this thread to authentication requests amd concerns. 
We have fortunately been given our own subforum and these topics seem to be a good starting point for a new thread ( *hint - differences in -- ) ....more threads mean we can keep our beloved Longchamp subforum alive. Thanks !


----------



## Meowmeow0912

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


What is the style number
Or code label of le pliage navy large long handles?coz mine has cla LIG/M/02........fake or not?pls help


----------



## rx4dsoul

Meowmeow0912 said:


> What is the style number
> Or code label of le pliage navy large long handles?coz mine has cla LIG/M/02........fake or not?pls help



Sorry...that information should not be discussed on this thread. Also you are looking at the wrong set of letters/numbers. Please follow our guide on page one for authentication requests. Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cyclamen 1630
Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
Item no.: 181418741890
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3d665082


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi dears! Perhaps we can limit this thread to authentication requests amd concerns.
> We have fortunately been given our own subforum and these topics seem to be a good starting point for a new thread ( *hint - differences in -- ) ....more threads mean we can keep our beloved Longchamp subforum alive. Thanks !



Duly noted!  I would love to have a subforum on how the le pliage cuir has evolved.


----------



## Freezegoalie

I would like to request authentication for this item.  Thanks.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Sunshine 1630
Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e4948eca


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> I would like to request authentication for this item.  Thanks.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Sunshine 1630
> Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e4948eca



Hi. We need to look at the plastic tag behind that leather one. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

Hi! My request was skipped. Can you kindly take a look? Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## crevette

goldfish19 said:


> I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cyclamen 1630
> Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
> Item no.: 181418741890
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3d665082


Looks good, one of the first releases.  You might want to wait for a second opinion from one of the LC Authenticators though.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Another item that I would like to request authentication from the same seller:

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Medium Leather Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cumin 1515
Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e47f0f8a

Thanks.


----------



## sheris

I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance 

I have searched for this bag and cannot identify style or circa info.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp 
Name of the seller: Goodwill
Item no.: no item#

Photos: http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/sheritaylor1980/slideshow/


There is a plastic tag under the stamped logo leather one - the plastic tag reads: MADE IN FRANCE

No other tags or codes on bag. Hope it's not a fakie.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. We need to look at the plastic tag behind that leather one. Thanks!



Hi rx4dsoul! This is from the seller and knowing you had a cyclamen before, is it authentic? The color looks slightly duller from the photos you posted long ago. Can you please help me? Many thanks. 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cyclamen 1630
Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
Item no.: 181418741890
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-NE...item2a3d665082


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! This is from the seller and knowing you had a cyclamen before, is it authentic? The color looks slightly duller from the photos you posted long ago. Can you please help me? Many thanks.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Large Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cyclamen 1630
> Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
> Item no.: 181418741890
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-NE...item2a3d665082



While the color looks dull...it does seem authentic...maybe just the lighting's off? Tag also looks good and says cyclamen and not fuchsia.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Another item that I would like to request authentication from the same seller:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Medium Leather Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cumin 1515
> Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e47f0f8a
> 
> Thanks.



Authentic


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheris said:


> I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance
> 
> I have searched for this bag and cannot identify style or circa info.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item FIRST:Longchamp
> Name of the seller: Goodwill
> Item no.: no item#
> 
> Photos: http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/sheritaylor1980/slideshow/
> 
> 
> There is a plastic tag under the stamped logo leather one - the plastic tag reads: MADE IN FRANCE
> 
> No other tags or codes on bag. Hope it's not a fakie.



Link is not available anymore...


----------



## baggadelic

Hi,can someone please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! 

*Name: *Longchamp LM Metal Tote Bag Large Black 1899 Model  *
Name of the seller*: 2014jumbo
*Item no*.: 151303431483   *
Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/151303431483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> While the color looks dull...it does seem authentic...maybe just the lighting's off? Tag also looks good and says cyclamen and not fuchsia.



Thank you very much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggadelic said:


> Hi,can someone please help authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp LM Metal Tote Bag Large Black 1899 Model  *
> Name of the seller*: 2014jumbo
> *Item no*.: 151303431483   *
> Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/151303431483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Something about this concerns me....
Please post a good photo of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## sheris

Hi, re-posting with new link. 

I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance 

I have searched for this bag and cannot identify style or circa info.

As far as following advice from 1st Post - zipper has the 45 on zipper head (can't get clear photo)
There is a stamped # on back of leather tag but it is really hard to read, i can make out: 1 FR...but there is a serial # above this that starts with 53....

*Name: *Longchamp ????  *
Name of the seller*: Goodwill
*Item no*.:    ????*
Link to the item:* http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/sheritaylor1980/library/Purses for PF


----------



## Freezegoalie

Please help to authenticate this bag.  Thanks.  

*Name: *Longchamp NEW Planetes Messenger Bag Plum 2324
*Name of the seller*: fashionablefinds.ny 
*Item no*.: 181420483457
*Link to the item: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3d80e381#ht_1297wt_868


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheris said:


> Hi, re-posting with new link.
> 
> I would like to request authentication for this item please, thank you in advance
> 
> I have searched for this bag and cannot identify style or circa info.
> 
> As far as following advice from 1st Post - zipper has the 45 on zipper head (can't get clear photo)
> There is a stamped # on back of leather tag but it is really hard to read, i can make out: 1 FR...but there is a serial # above this that starts with 53....
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp ????  *
> Name of the seller*: Goodwill
> *Item no*.:    ????*
> Link to the item:* http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/sheritaylor1980/library/Purses for PF



Authentic...but Im not familiar with the style.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag.  Thanks.
> 
> *Name: *Longchamp NEW Planetes Messenger Bag Plum 2324
> *Name of the seller*: fashionablefinds.ny
> *Item no*.: 181420483457
> *Link to the item: *
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3d80e381#ht_1297wt_868



Authentic.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks rx4dsoul!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


----------



## sheris

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic...but Im not familiar with the style.


Thank you! Truly appreciate it.

Yeah. The style is bugging me...I would truly like to know just for clarity.


----------



## baggadelic

rx4dsoul said:


> Something about this concerns me....
> Please post a good photo of the tag. Thanks!



Thank you very much. I will post photo of tag when I receive the bag, hope you can help me out again then.


----------



## Millee

Longchamp Limited Edition Le Pliage

rw2055

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1d899371


----------



## hitt

Name: Small Veau Foulonne Tote
Seller: Purchased at local thrift store
Below are my personal photos.
(At first glance, I questioned its authenticity but it looks like it might be one of the older bags because of the back flap. P.S. I've been hanging the bag on a small hook with heavy items in it, so the strap seems pointy.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanibelle

Bag: Longchamp LePliage
Seller: lexus-lx

Here is the link to a bag I just purchased.  Thanks in advance!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Paris-Modele-Depose-Made-in-France-Black-Mini-Bag-Great-For-Makeup-/191188825126?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c83bdf426&nma=true&si=iVTD1m8ksnMT48fccrwSQvcZzM0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Millee

Here is another one she has, same seller as before, is this one authentic? Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Name: Small Veau Foulonne Tote
> Seller: Purchased at local thrift store
> Below are my personal photos.
> (At first glance, I questioned its authenticity but it looks like it might be one of the older bags because of the back flap. P.S. I've been hanging the bag on a small hook with heavy items in it, so the strap seems pointy.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Millee said:


> Longchamp Limited Edition Le Pliage
> 
> rw2055
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-l...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1d899371



Photos too dark to see things properly.
Please also see page one for other photos we need. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Millee said:


> Here is another one she has, same seller as before, is this one authentic? Thanks!



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sanibelle said:


> Bag: Longchamp LePliage
> Seller: lexus-lx
> 
> Here is the link to a bag I just purchased.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Real.


----------



## sanibelle

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.



Yaay!  Thanks again.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Real.


Thank you. That is a relief and it confirms my thoughts on its characteristics.


----------



## lyn777

Hi 
Could you please help me to verify authenticity of this bag ?
Red  Meduim longchamp pliage bag / short handle 
bought on Vinted UK (seller claim it was bought from John Lewis) 

Serial 

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS 
MADE IN CHINA 
0890035
1623089545

All pictures were taken without flash, fifth oe seems lighter because of day light 

thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

lyn777 said:


> Hi
> Could you please help me to verify authenticity of this bag ?
> Red  Meduim longchamp pliage bag / short handle
> bought on Vinted UK (seller claim it was bought from John Lewis)
> 
> Serial
> 
> CLA LIG/M/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN CHINA
> 0890035
> 1623089545
> 
> All pictures were taken without flash, fifth oe seems lighter because of day light
> 
> thank you



Please post a photo of the inner tag and a photo of the whole item. Thank you.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

please authenticate this coz of the color that i havent seen in longchamp official site.
thank you
item: le pliage cuir indigo
seller: yayendij
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390849165228?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## crevette

iwasborn2shop said:


> please authenticate this coz of the color that i havent seen in longchamp official site.
> thank you
> item: le pliage cuir indigo
> seller: yayendij
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390849165228?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


This is not indigo and personally I would not buy anything from this seller, he is definitely selling fakes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iwasborn2shop said:


> please authenticate this coz of the color that i havent seen in longchamp official site.
> thank you
> item: le pliage cuir indigo
> seller: yayendij
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/390849165228?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



This is Fake. The tags are fake and the materials look substandard. Sorry


----------



## designergoods

*Name of the seller*:kja*                      (34                     )                   *
Item no*.: 251537543039
*Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Longcha...fsnKC2ExLXluOrRq09VLg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
Comments: *Thank you for your help authenticating. More pictures of item attached


----------



## rx4dsoul

designergoods said:


> *Name of the seller*:kja*                      (34                     )                   *
> Item no*.: 251537543039
> *Link to the item: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tan-Longcha...fsnKC2ExLXluOrRq09VLg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> Comments: *Thank you for your help authenticating. More pictures of item attached



Authentic.


----------



## designergoods

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you for your help...greatly appreciate your time here on tpf


----------



## Butterbacon

Hi there. 

Can someone authenticate this listing for me? Supposed to be a Bande Dessinee. Super iffy interior?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141296090686

LG LONGCHAMP WHITE BROWN RUNNING CITY SCENE LE PLIAGE TYPE M TOTE BAG PURSE NR


----------



## rx4dsoul

Butterbacon said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Can someone authenticate this listing for me? Supposed to be a Bande Dessinee. Super iffy interior?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141296090686
> 
> LG LONGCHAMP WHITE BROWN RUNNING CITY SCENE LE PLIAGE TYPE M TOTE BAG PURSE NR



Need to look at the tag and the zipper pull please. Thanks.


----------



## bkd87

I hope I am posting in the right spot!  I am new here & can't start my own thread.  Hello all!  I have a Longchamp planetes & am wondering if it is a fake or not.  I have done some reading but can't come to a final decision & would like someone's opinion other than mine.  (There is no ykk on the zipper pull & instead reads "45" on the end).  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## baggadelic

rx4dsoul said:


> Something about this concerns me....
> Please post a good photo of the tag. Thanks!



Hi there rx4dsoul, I received the bag today. I have attached a photo of the tag, could you please have a look? If it is not authentic, I will open a dispute on ebay. Thank you very much!


----------



## Freezegoalie

I would like to request authentication on this item.  Thanks in advance. 

Name: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Small Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cumin 1512
Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny 
Item no.: 181423439845
Link to the item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3dadffe5


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggadelic said:


> Hi there rx4dsoul, I received the bag today. I have attached a photo of the tag, could you please have a look? If it is not authentic, I will open a dispute on ebay. Thank you very much!



Im sorry but this is Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bkd87 said:


> I hope I am posting in the right spot!  I am new here & can't start my own thread.  Hello all!  I have a Longchamp planetes & am wondering if it is a fake or not.  I have done some reading but can't come to a final decision & would like someone's opinion other than mine.  (There is no ykk on the zipper pull & instead reads "45" on the end).  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks!



One of the older plznetes handbags. Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> I would like to request authentication on this item.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Longchamp NEW LM Cuir Leather Small Handbag Folds Shoulder Strap Cumin 1512
> Name of the seller: fashionablefinds.ny
> Item no.: 181423439845
> Link to the item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3dadffe5



Authentic.


----------



## bkd87

rx4dsoul said:


> One of the older plznetes handbags. Authentic.


thank you...your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## rachlsy

Hi, I recently bought a Planetes Medium Short Handle from an online seller. After reading several sites on authenticating Longchamp bags, I am still unable to conclude. The bag looks very real - good materials, clean and neat sewing, proper serial number, zip has YKK T 45 markings..

However I am most concerned about 2 things - zipper 'G' looks slightly like 'C' ; front hotstamp logo is not centred. One of the attached pictures show a comparison between this zipper and the my gold Le Pliage zipper (bought from boutique).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rachlsy

rachlsy said:


> Hi, I recently bought a Planetes Medium Short Handle from an online seller. After reading several sites on authenticating Longchamp bags, I am still unable to conclude. The bag looks very real - good materials, clean and neat sewing, proper serial number, zip has YKK T 45 markings..
> 
> However I am most concerned about 2 things - zipper 'G' looks slightly like 'C' ; front hotstamp logo is not centred. One of the attached pictures show a comparison between this zipper and the my gold Le Pliage zipper (bought from boutique).
> 
> Thanks in advance.



More picts for verification.. thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

rachlsy said:


> More picts for verification.. thanks!



Tis fake, sorry.


----------



## rachlsy

Thanks rx4dsoul. Could you share which aspect in particular points to it being fake?


----------



## Freezegoalie

Please help me to authentic this item. Thanks.

Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Cuir' Large Sunshine Leather Bag, $660
Name of the seller: rehoboth2007
Item no.: 351083409499
Link to the item: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51be33b05b


----------



## rx4dsoul

rachlsy said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Could you share which aspect in particular points to it being fake?



Materials are substandard. Tag has fake details.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Please help me to authentic this item. Thanks.
> 
> Name: Longchamp 'Le Pliage Cuir' Large Sunshine Leather Bag, $660
> Name of the seller: rehoboth2007
> Item no.: 351083409499
> Link to the item:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51be33b05b



Tag photo is blurry...


----------



## rachlsy

rx4dsoul said:


> Materials are substandard. Tag has fake details.



Thank you. I went to the boutique today to have it verified and the staff commented that the bag is highly suspicious as it differs from the original. They mentioned light coloured pocket outer threading, inner trimmings not being leather and materials looking slightly different. They checked the tag though but didn't mention anything about it.

The seller kept insisting that it's real and refused a refund until I threatened to file a police report for selling counterfeit items - I got my refund in the end.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks rx4dsoul.  I tried to ask for a clear photo of the tag, but the seller didn't want to provide additional photos.  That seller mentioned this handbag is registed with Longchamp USA because they had to call them to get a new strap for the handbag.  Now...it created ???



rx4dsoul said:


> Tag photo is blurry...


----------



## Freezegoalie

Seller added the plastic tag photo on the last photo.  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5117352



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. We need to look at the plastic tag behind that leather one. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Freezegoalie said:


> Seller added the plastic tag photo on the last photo.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5117352



Authentic.


----------



## goldfish19

Freezegoalie said:


> Seller added the plastic tag photo on the last photo.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-N...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5117352



It's a different seller from the first one


----------



## hitt

Greetings.
I found two bags at Goodwill and would love your opinion on them.

Item: Small(?) Black Planetes 
Comments: The strap and back flap are peeling. I plan to just strip the sections that are peeling, maybe paint it with acrylic paint if it is too unsightly. It looks like it is an older edition of the Planetes line.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hitt

Second bag I found at Goodwill.

Item: Small Black Le Pliage 
Comments: It looks like it may be an earlier Le Pliage bag but not too far back, because it does have the plastic tag. 

Thank you again for all your help and knowledge.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Second bag I found at Goodwill.
> 
> Item: Small Black Le Pliage
> Comments: It looks like it may be an earlier Le Pliage bag but not too far back, because it does have the plastic tag.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and knowledge.



Authentic.


----------



## widyakartini

hi.. please help me authenticate this longchamp LM metal ... 

thanks in advance..


----------



## rx4dsoul

widyakartini said:


> hi.. please help me authenticate this longchamp LM metal ...
> 
> thanks in advance..



Please post a better heads-on and closer look at the tag... thanks!


----------



## widyakartini

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a better heads-on and closer look at the tag... thanks!



These are the pics.. 
It's close enough?
Sorry if the quality of picture isn't good as expected..


----------



## oz gee

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


Thank you for this thread and thank you, rx4dsoul!



I was wondering about Longchamp pebbled leather bags.

What should the other side of the shoulder strap look like?  Is it supposed to be smooth or should it also be pebbled leather?

Should Longchamp be embossed on both sides of the zipper pull or just one side?

Is this purse an authentic Longchamp?



I just bought this from Ebay and was wondering if it is authentic as the seller described:


Ebay link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271507440720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Title of auction:  AUTHENTIC NWOT BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER LONGCHAMP SHOULDER BAG

Auction number:  Ebay item number:  271507440720

Auction seller:    nanks2981collectibles


Condition:	
New without tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) that is not in original packaging or may be missing original packaging materials (such as the original box or bag). The original tags may not be attached. 

Brand:	Longchamp
Bag Depth:	3 Inches
Style:	Shoulder Bag
Bag Length:	11 Inches
Material:	Leather
Strap Drop:	From 16 to 21 1/2 Inches
Color:	Black
Size:	Large
Bag Height:	9 Inches
Country/Region of Manufacture:	Morocco


Description:  


Get this rare LEATHER Longchamp Shoulder Bag for yourself or as a gift.  The purse was received new as a gift, without tags and purchased at a major retailer.  The purse includes the original Longchamp dust cover bag and its ORIGINAL Longchamp BOX.  

There are two outside pockets, one in front and one in back.  The front pocket includes the iconic Longchamp "running horse" on the front.  This pocket has a magnetic close to secure your items.  The back pocket is zippered for added security.  Inside the purse, with its beautiful black Longchamp lining, are three pockets.  Two are cellular phone type pockets, on the front side of the purse.  The other pocket, on the back side of the purse, is a zipper pocket.  The purse zips close at the top to keep all of your items safe and secure inside.  

The purse has a "scoop" top and stands 8 inches in the center and 9 inches at both ends by the straps.  The strap is adjustable, with four holes to provide various lengths, from a 16 inch to a 21 1/2 inch drop.   


Pictures

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...7Uafa4nPCpQMhD%2BO010%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have tried to upload photos of my own but it tells me my file is too big.  I am using an iPad and have tried cropping the pictures but it says the file is still too big. I am open to suggestions!

The purse is made in Morroco. There is a white tag underneath the black tag.

White tag has this info on it: 

0614380
NMA KNG / 03
2319021047

And a black border line  across the bottom of the white tag. 

The zipper pull for the back outside pocket is embossed on only one side.

The buckles for the shoulder strap have Longchamp embossed on one side as well. 



Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

oz gee said:


> Thank you for this thread and thank you, rx4dsoul!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Longchamp pebbled leather bags.
> 
> What should the other side of the shoulder strap look like?  Is it supposed to be smooth or should it also be pebbled leather?
> 
> Should Longchamp be embossed on both sides of the zipper pull or just one side?
> 
> Is this purse an authentic Longchamp?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this from Ebay and was wondering if it is authentic as the seller described:
> 
> 
> Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271507440720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Title of auction:  AUTHENTIC NWOT BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER LONGCHAMP SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Auction number:  Ebay item number:  271507440720
> 
> Auction seller:    nanks2981collectibles
> 
> 
> Condition:
> New without tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) that is not in original packaging or may be missing original packaging materials (such as the original box or bag). The original tags may not be attached.
> 
> Brand:Longchamp
> Bag Depth:3 Inches
> Style:Shoulder Bag
> Bag Length:11 Inches
> Material:Leather
> Strap Drop:From 16 to 21 1/2 Inches
> Color:Black
> Size:Large
> Bag Height:9 Inches
> Country/Region of Manufacture:Morocco
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> 
> Get this rare LEATHER Longchamp Shoulder Bag for yourself or as a gift.  The purse was received new as a gift, without tags and purchased at a major retailer.  The purse includes the original Longchamp dust cover bag and its ORIGINAL Longchamp BOX.
> 
> There are two outside pockets, one in front and one in back.  The front pocket includes the iconic Longchamp "running horse" on the front.  This pocket has a magnetic close to secure your items.  The back pocket is zippered for added security.  Inside the purse, with its beautiful black Longchamp lining, are three pockets.  Two are cellular phone type pockets, on the front side of the purse.  The other pocket, on the back side of the purse, is a zipper pocket.  The purse zips close at the top to keep all of your items safe and secure inside.
> 
> The purse has a "scoop" top and stands 8 inches in the center and 9 inches at both ends by the straps.  The strap is adjustable, with four holes to provide various lengths, from a 16 inch to a 21 1/2 inch drop.
> 
> 
> Pictures
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...7Uafa4nPCpQMhD%2BO010%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have tried to upload photos of my own but it tells me my file is too big.  I am using an iPad and have tried cropping the pictures but it says the file is still too big. I am open to suggestions!
> 
> The purse is made in Morroco. There is a white tag underneath the black tag.
> 
> White tag has this info on it:
> 
> 0614380
> NMA KNG / 03
> 2319021047
> 
> And a black border line  across the bottom of the white tag.
> 
> The zipper pull for the back outside pocket is embossed on only one side.
> 
> The buckles for the shoulder strap have Longchamp embossed on one side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Will need to look at the tag.
Also photos in the listing are too dark to see details properly. Thank you..


----------



## rx4dsoul

widyakartini said:


> These are the pics..
> It's close enough?
> Sorry if the quality of picture isn't good as expected..



I'm sorry this is not enough...straight and heads on and a better resolution is needed. Thanks.


----------



## crevette

oz gee said:


> Thank you for this thread and thank you, rx4dsoul!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Longchamp pebbled leather bags.
> 
> What should the other side of the shoulder strap look like?  Is it supposed to be smooth or should it also be pebbled leather?
> 
> Should Longchamp be embossed on both sides of the zipper pull or just one side?
> 
> Is this purse an authentic Longchamp?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this from Ebay and was wondering if it is authentic as the seller described:
> 
> 
> Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271507440720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Title of auction:  AUTHENTIC NWOT BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER LONGCHAMP SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Auction number:  Ebay item number:  271507440720
> 
> Auction seller:    nanks2981collectibles
> 
> 
> Condition:
> New without tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) that is not in original packaging or may be missing original packaging materials (such as the original box or bag). The original tags may not be attached.
> 
> Brand:	Longchamp
> Bag Depth:	3 Inches
> Style:	Shoulder Bag
> Bag Length:	11 Inches
> Material:	Leather
> Strap Drop:	From 16 to 21 1/2 Inches
> Color:	Black
> Size:	Large
> Bag Height:	9 Inches
> Country/Region of Manufacture:	Morocco
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> 
> Get this rare LEATHER Longchamp Shoulder Bag for yourself or as a gift.  The purse was received new as a gift, without tags and purchased at a major retailer.  The purse includes the original Longchamp dust cover bag and its ORIGINAL Longchamp BOX.
> 
> There are two outside pockets, one in front and one in back.  The front pocket includes the iconic Longchamp "running horse" on the front.  This pocket has a magnetic close to secure your items.  The back pocket is zippered for added security.  Inside the purse, with its beautiful black Longchamp lining, are three pockets.  Two are cellular phone type pockets, on the front side of the purse.  The other pocket, on the back side of the purse, is a zipper pocket.  The purse zips close at the top to keep all of your items safe and secure inside.
> 
> The purse has a "scoop" top and stands 8 inches in the center and 9 inches at both ends by the straps.  The strap is adjustable, with four holes to provide various lengths, from a 16 inch to a 21 1/2 inch drop.
> 
> 
> Pictures
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...7Uafa4nPCpQMhD%2BO010%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have tried to upload photos of my own but it tells me my file is too big.  I am using an iPad and have tried cropping the pictures but it says the file is still too big. I am open to suggestions!
> 
> The purse is made in Morroco. There is a white tag underneath the black tag.
> 
> White tag has this info on it:
> 
> 0614380
> NMA KNG / 03
> 2319021047
> 
> And a black border line  across the bottom of the white tag.
> 
> The zipper pull for the back outside pocket is embossed on only one side.
> 
> The buckles for the shoulder strap have Longchamp embossed on one side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


This is quite an old bag even though it is listed as new because presumably it was never used..  Although the listings don't show all the hardware, the back zipper should only be stamped on one side and the stamping on the buckles is consisent with an authentic bag.  The underside of the strap will probably be in a smooth leather to match the trim on the front of the bag.  

 hth


----------



## oz gee

rx4dsoul said:


> Will need to look at the tag.
> Also photos in the listing are too dark to see details properly. Thank you..




I am still trying to figure out how to post my own pictures.   If anyone has tips for how to make the file size smaller I would love to read them!


----------



## oz gee

crevette said:


> This is quite an old bag even though it is listed as new because presumably it was never used..  Although the listings don't show all the hardware, the back zipper should only be stamped on one side and the stamping on the buckles is consisent with an authentic bag.  The underside of the strap will probably be in a smooth leather to match the trim on the front of the bag.
> 
> hth




Thank you for your reply.  The back zipper is stamped on just one side.  Your comments are giving me comfort.  The bag does appear to be new/ nearly new. 

I do not mind if the design is an older one.

I do mind if the back is not authentic.  I am still trying to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## widyakartini

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm sorry this is not enough...straight and heads on and a better resolution is needed. Thanks.



Hi...
Are the pics below clear enough?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

widyakartini said:


> Hi...
> Are the pics below clear enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic small Platinum.


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? TIA
http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140608_074554_zpsnvfvaaq5.jpg.html"]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140608_0747502_zpso0xfayd_edit_1402232242651_zpskgck8tf1.jpg.html"]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140608_0747112_zpsyswyc41s.jpg.html"]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140608_0746192_zpsmgv6kywl.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Calisto2

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this Longchamp Stripe Tote for me??  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-a...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c41757fe0

Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? TIA
> http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140608_074554_zpsnvfvaaq5.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140608_0747502_zpso0xfayd_edit_1402232242651_zpskgck8tf1.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140608_0747112_zpsyswyc41s.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...014-06/20140608_0746192_zpsmgv6kywl.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Calisto2 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this Longchamp Stripe Tote for me??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-a...776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c41757fe0
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Freezegoalie

I bought a Longchamp le pliage cuir in plantinum medium size online from Saks Fifth Avenue.  One weird thing on this bag.  The leather tag stated "Made in Marocco", but the plastic tag showed "Made in Morocco".  Would mine is a fake one?  

I will resize the photos and posted here later.


----------



## Freezegoalie

More photos are coming....


----------



## Freezegoalie

Leather Tag

QUOTE=Freezegoalie;26901519]More photos are coming....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freezegoalie

Lock



Freezegoalie said:


> Leather Tag
> 
> QUOTE=Freezegoalie;26901519]More photos are coming....


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freezegoalie

Another photo.



Freezegoalie said:


> Lock


[/QUOTE]


----------



## goldfish19

Freezegoalie said:


> I bought a Longchamp le pliage cuir in plantinum medium size online from Saks Fifth Avenue.  One weird thing on this bag.  The leather tag stated "Made in Marocco", but the plastic tag showed "Made in Morocco".  Would mine is a fake one?
> 
> 
> 
> I will resize the photos and posted here later.




I've seen this mistake before and from what I remember, this mistake can be found in real longchamp bags.


----------



## ben37

Pls. Check my Longchamp bag it' authentic?


----------



## ben37

www.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549
Pls.check this longchamp bag authentic?
Thank you
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549


----------



## Freezegoalie

I am posting 2 more photos.


----------



## EGBDF

Freezegoalie said:


> I bought a Longchamp le pliage cuir in plantinum medium size online from Saks Fifth Avenue.  One weird thing on this bag.  The leather tag stated "Made in Marocco", but the plastic tag showed "Made in Morocco".  Would mine is a fake one?
> 
> I will resize the photos and posted here later.



I wouldn't worry about it if everything else looks ok. I just checked my small platinum and it also says 'Made in Marocco' on the leather part of the tag. I bought it new from Magnums/Sandspoint.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Here is another photo.



Freezegoalie said:


> I am posting 2 more photos.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Thanks.  Now, I am happy for that.  



EGBDF said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if everything else looks ok. I just checked my small platinum and it also says 'Made in Marocco' on the leather part of the tag. I bought it new from Magnums/Sandspoint.


----------



## crevette

Freezegoalie said:


> I bought a Longchamp le pliage cuir in plantinum medium size online from Saks Fifth Avenue.  One weird thing on this bag.  The leather tag stated "Made in Marocco", but the plastic tag showed "Made in Morocco".  Would mine is a fake one?
> 
> I will resize the photos and posted here later.



Just to confirm what the others have said don't worry about it, your bag is definitely authentic.  In french Morocco is called Maroc which is probably where the error comes from.


----------



## cheidel

Freezegoalie said:


> Here is another photo.


If the bag came from Saks I would not worry about it.  In my mind, Saks merchandise is authentic!


----------



## ben37

m.eBay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549
Hello pls. authenticate this longchamp bag
thank you


----------



## ben37

image.ohozaa.com/i/134/vy2kE6.JPGhttp://m.eBay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549 image.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2RabZIHAJWD2Jk
image.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2S6kvzcIzH8svRimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2SqbjL5qi9NiXvimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2TlBSf1vm9FZUfimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2TZFtj49waJbf9
pls. authenticate my longcham bag I bought from e bay shop.


----------



## crevette

ben37 said:


> m.eBay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549
> Hello pls. authenticate this longchamp bag
> thank you


You should wait for rx4dsoul to confirm but from the photos provided I would not buy from this listing.  hth


----------



## bukenam

Dear rx4dsoul, 
Kindly please authenticate this item :

Name/item description/specific item : le pliage croco ostrich size 25 x 25 x 14 cm with long handle in burgundy.
Name of the seller: private seller
















Thank you for your help.


----------



## bag @addict

good day to all! can u kindly help me authenticate this longchamp pls?

large long handle planetes in raisin.thank u


----------



## bag @addict

bag @addict said:


> good day to all! can u kindly help me authenticate this longchamp pls?
> 
> large long handle planetes in raisin.thank u



thank you!


----------



## bag @addict

third pic


----------



## bag @addict

bag @addict said:


> third pic



fourth pic


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag @addict said:


> good day to all! can u kindly help me authenticate this longchamp pls?
> 
> large long handle planetes in raisin.thank u



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bukenam said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> Kindly please authenticate this item :
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : le pliage croco ostrich size 25 x 25 x 14 cm with long handle in burgundy.
> Name of the seller: private seller
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ben37 said:


> image.ohozaa.com/i/134/vy2kE6.JPGhttp://m.eBay.com/itm?itemId=151300513549 image.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2RabZIHAJWD2Jk
> image.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2S6kvzcIzH8svRimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2SqbjL5qi9NiXvimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2TlBSf1vm9FZUfimage.ohozaa.com/view2/xE2TZFtj49waJbf9
> pls. authenticate my longcham bag I bought from e bay shop.



Hi. Kindly see first page for reminders. Thank you.


----------



## bukenam

Thank you rx4dsoul! These mix combination in clear tag both of numbers and letter are new for me and make me a little confuse because the material looks the same with the fauve line that i have and also all details in this bag. Glad to hear from you that the bag  is authentic item


----------



## itsmerachelb

Hi! Please authenticate this item. Thank you.

Planetes Large Long Handle in Midnight Blue

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/itsmerachelb/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


----------



## itsmerachelb

Hi I'm not quite sure if it is in Midnight blue or graphite? What do you think? thank you.

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/it...?sort=3&page=1

Planetes Large Long Handle in Midnight Blue


----------



## rx4dsoul

itsmerachelb said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this item. Thank you.
> 
> Planetes Large Long Handle in Midnight Blue
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/itsmerachelb/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1



Graphite...but it's Fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## esther yoo

hi everyone, can you help me to identify whether the longchamp sell by this seller is authentic?

https://www.facebook.com/yen.ling.5...69154792212.1073741845.100002873914344&type=3

thank you.


----------



## chamarquez

*Please authenticate:

Name/item description/*: Victoire  Medium Long Handle in Black
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9u0o4rdmkamr85n/AAAE0fJiaypGcTs1dRHHiHHsa

Thank you in advance!
*


----------



## rx4dsoul

chamarquez said:


> *Please authenticate:
> 
> Name/item description/*: Victoire  Medium Long Handle in Black
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9u0o4rdmkamr85n/AAAE0fJiaypGcTs1dRHHiHHsa
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> *



Fake Victoire. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

esther yoo said:


> hi everyone, can you help me to identify whether the longchamp sell by this seller is authentic?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/yen.ling.5...69154792212.1073741845.100002873914344&type=3
> 
> thank you.



Please see page one for reminders. Saw one photo here that's definitely fake and some other likely items but we would like to give sellers the benefit of the doubt so please see page one again. Thanks.


----------



## esther yoo

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one for reminders. Saw one photo here that's definitely fake and some other likely items but we would like to give sellers the benefit of the doubt so please see page one again. Thanks.


mean the seller is selling fake item? may i know where to get authentic longchamp in malaysia? any suggestion? thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

esther yoo said:


> mean the seller is selling fake item? may i know where to get authentic longchamp in malaysia? any suggestion? thanks!



I'm afraid promotion of other sellers is not allowed on the forum. 
However, visiting an authorized Longchamp boutique or store is always recommended. Longchamp.com has a list. Good luck.


----------



## esther yoo

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid promotion of other sellers is not allowed on the forum.
> However, visiting an authorized Longchamp boutique or store is always recommended. Longchamp.com has a list. Good luck.


I'm so sorry, im not promoting for the seller, because longchamp is too expensive in malaysia, so buy it online is a better choice. Any better suggestion?


----------



## aj17xx

Hi, please authenticate my black large long handle LePliage. I got it from @gingers_closet on Instagram and I'd try to get a refund if it's not a real one. Thanks! 

s30.postimg.org/si2h9m3zh/IMG_3158.jpg

s30.postimg.org/7c8of0t65/IMG_3159.jpg

s30.postimg.org/damhp9c4t/IMG_3160.jpg

s30.postimg.org/831eksvjh/IMG_3161.jpg

s30.postimg.org/6y7cff92l/IMG_3162.jpg

s30.postimg.org/x2onojnot/IMG_3163.jpg

s30.postimg.org/h0qpvwdd9/IMG_3164.jpg

s30.postimg.org/olyc53xrh/IMG_3165.jpg

s30.postimg.org/5eb78iffx/IMG_3167.jpg

s30.postimg.org/5thvnsbzh/IMG_3168.jpg

s30.postimg.org/i9j6v9up9/IMG_3169.jpg

s30.postimg.org/83alcaab1/IMG_3170.jpg

s30.postimg.org/3k2y4iht9/IMG_3171.jpg


----------



## aj17xx

Also, I messaged the seller because I suspect that my LePliage is fake given that the hotstamped logo isn't evident on the back part and there are some flaws in the stitching. However, the seller said that their bags come straight from the factory which is why they're not perfect. So, yeah, is it an overrun (which I would be completely fine with) or is it a fake?


----------



## rx4dsoul

aj17xx said:


> Hi, please authenticate my black large long handle LePliage. I got it from @gingers_closet on Instagram and I'd try to get a refund if it's not a real
> s30.postimg.org/3k2y4iht9/IMG_3171.jpg



This is Fake. Sorry.  A lot of details including those on the tag are fake.
 There are no " Longchamp factory overruns "...each item is supposed to have all the quality and details of the Longchamp ideals.


----------



## aj17xx

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.  A lot of details including those on the tag are fake.
> There are no " Longchamp factory overruns "...each item is supposed to have all the quality and details of the Longchamp ideals.



Which details are wrong, if I may ask? I already told the seller I wanted a refund and it would be good if I had specific reasons on why its fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aj17xx said:


> Which details are wrong, if I may ask? I already told the seller I wanted a refund and it would be good if I had specific reasons on why its fake.



Kindly read first page as previously advised. Im certain its stated there that specific details will  not be discussed ...the simplistic design of the pliage and other Longchamp items have made it susceptible to counterfeiting and we would like to keep that from happening. Sorry and  Good luck.


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please tell me if this is fake? I have been holding it for a while and will rid myself of it if it is indeed fake. I could not find a tag or serial number. TIA
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140615_1153112_zps5izme1li.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


http://


http://


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please tell me if this is fake? I have been holding it for a while and will rid myself of it if it is indeed fake. I could not find a tag or serial



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## goldfish19

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please tell me if this is fake? I have been holding it for a while and will rid myself of it if it is indeed fake. I could not find a tag or serial number. TIA
> It's a bad fake. The flap doesn't even look like it's real leather.


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.


 Thank you


----------



## Raven3766

goldfish19 said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me if this is fake? I have been holding it for a while and will rid myself of it if it is indeed fake. I could not find a tag or serial number. TIA
> It's a bad fake. The flap doesn't even look like it's real leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you no problem, I only paid $2. Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## esther yoo

Any detail part can differentiate between fake and real longchamp planetes?


----------



## imamom

heloo dear rx4dsoul
plz authenticate this lc. got from ebay
Name Longchamp Metal Old Gold
seller gride-timot
item no 171359783756
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Gold-Metallic-Shoulder-Tote-Auth-/171359783756?&autorefresh=true

thanks


----------



## franzia01

for your kind advise please if the bag are authentic (the turquoise and orange one).

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.526180947450286.1073741856.469352303133151&type=3

thank you.


----------



## Daynarama

Can someone please tell me if this large Planetes is authentic?
Seller is lovefashion4ever2012
Item number 171359177525
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171359177525?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

imamom said:


> heloo dear rx4dsoul
> plz authenticate this lc. got from ebay
> Name Longchamp Metal Old Gold
> seller gride-timot
> item no 171359783756
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-Gold-Metallic-Shoulder-Tote-Auth-/171359783756?&autorefresh=true
> 
> thanks



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franzia01 said:


> for your kind advise please if the bag are authentic (the turquoise and orange one).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.526180947450286.1073741856.469352303133151&type=3
> 
> thank you.



These are stock photos. Kindly see our guidelines on posting requests on page one. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Daynarama said:


> Can someone please tell me if this large Planetes is authentic?
> Seller is lovefashion4ever2012
> Item number 171359177525
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171359177525?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you



A certain detail here concerns me.
Please post a photo of the inner tag. Thanks!


----------



## imamom

thanks rx4dsoul
im afraid not authentic coz the seller doesnt have the green lc card.thanks


----------



## crevette

imamom said:


> thanks rx4dsoul
> im afraid not authentic coz the seller doesnt have the green lc card.thanks



I can't open the link to the bag in question but not having the green  card does not mean a bag is not authentic.  I own several authentic Longchamps bought in store and I normally throw the green card out along with the packaging.  The only cards I keep are for LV's or higher end bags.


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

*Name/item description/specific item* LP Planetes Long Handle (Black)
*Name of the seller*: Quickshop
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC Pliage?sort=3&page=1


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

Name/item description/specific item LP Planetes Long Handle (Turquoise)
Name of the seller: Quickshop
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC%20Planetes%20-%20Turquoise


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

*Name/item description/specific item* LP Planetes Long Handle (Black)
*Name of the seller:* Quickshop
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC%20Planetes%20-%20Black


----------



## rx4dsoul

franzia01 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item LP Planetes Long Handle (Turquoise)
> Name of the seller: Quickshop
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC Planetes - Turquoise



It's Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franzia01 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* LP Planetes Long Handle (Black)
> *Name of the seller:* Quickshop
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC Planetes - Black



Fake as well. Sorry.


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

*Name/item description/specific item* LC LP LSH - Light Blue
*Name of the seller:* Quickshop
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC%20Le%20Pliage


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

*Name/item description/specific item* LC LP LLH - not sure the color
*Name of the seller:* Baci Shoppe
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 
*http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC Le Pliage - Light Brown


----------



## sin vergüenza

*Name/item description/specific item* LP Planetes Large Long Handled Tote
*Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
*Item no*.: 181393439624
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-In-Fra...Handbags&var=480377723477&hash=item2a3be43b88


Hello. Can you please authenticate? Thank you so much. Would a photo of the tag help also?


----------



## Hermes4evah

sin vergüenza;26951174 said:
			
		

> *name/item description/specific item* lp planetes large long handled tote
> *name of the seller*: Lovefashion4ever2012
> *item no*.: 181393439624
> *link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/made-in-fra...handbags&var=480377723477&hash=item2a3be43b88
> 
> 
> hello. Can you please authenticate? Thank you so much. Would a photo of the tag help also?







Oops - used Ipad for picture of tag and it had a different login.


----------



## rx4dsoul

franzia01 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* LC LP LLH - not sure the color
> *Name of the seller:* Baci Shoppe
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :
> *http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/franzia011/library/LC Le Pliage - Light Brown



Please improve photo quality ..thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sin vergüenza;26951174 said:
			
		

> *Name/item description/specific item* LP Planetes Large Long Handled Tote
> *Name of the seller*: lovefashion4ever2012
> *Item no*.: 181393439624
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-In-Fra...Handbags&var=480377723477&hash=item2a3be43b88
> 
> 
> Hello. Can you please authenticate? Thank you so much. Would a photo of the tag help also?



Please see page one for reminders. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hermes4evah said:


> View attachment 2657336
> 
> 
> 
> Oops - used Ipad for picture of tag and it had a different login.



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## Hermes4evah

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.


I appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## franzia01

Please authenticate.

*Name/item description/specific item* LC LP LSH - Light Blue
*Name of the seller:* Quickshop
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/fr...%20Le%20Pliage


----------



## nina10

1st POST!!
Authenticate this LONGCHAMP please!!!
I saw some fake X real guides and I lot of features match.But I still have doubts about it.I bought it a few days ago.It came without tags(or certificate) and with the dust bag.Could you please help me to authenticate this tote?TIA!!!

LP Shopping Large Long Handle in Garance or Red
Item description:"100% Auth L0ngchamp Handbag Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Free Shipping"
Item no.: 261498980281

Photos link:

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

franzia01 said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* LC LP LSH - Light Blue
> *Name of the seller:* Quickshop
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : *
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/fr...%20Le%20Pliage



Hi. Our authentication depends a lot on the photos you post...kindly improve the quality of your photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

nina10 said:


> 1st POST!!
> Authenticate this LONGCHAMP please!!!
> I saw some fake X real guides and I lot of features match.But I still have doubts about it.I bought it a few days ago.It came without tags(or certificate) and with the dust bag.Could you please help me to authenticate this tote?TIA!!!
> 
> LP Shopping Large Long Handle in Garance or Red
> Item description:"100% Auth L0ngchamp Handbag Le Pliage Tote Bag Large Free Shipping"
> Item no.: 261498980281
> 
> Photos link:
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/?sort=3&page=1



I'm afraid it is fake. Materials are substandard and some tag details ( im not at liberty to specify) are wrong. Sorry.


----------



## nina10

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm afraid it is fake. Materials are substandard and some tag details ( im not at liberty to specify) are wrong. Sorry.


Thank you very much rx4dsoul!!You are right!! It is fake!!I just went to a Nordstrom store and compared the bags.The leather is quite different.The handles are also not flat as the real Longchamp.Thank you one more time!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nina10 said:


> Thank you very much rx4dsoul!!You are right!! It is fake!!I just went to a Nordstrom store and compared the bags.The leather is quite different.The handles are also not flat as the real Longchamp.Thank you one more time!!



Glad to help....I'm glad you took the initiative...Good luck


----------



## Z070283

Hi, Please help to authenticate

*Name of Item*: Le Pliage Long Handle Fuchsia and Lagoon
*Seller*: Was supposed to be from the France store, but I dont know if it was really bought there as they were gifts

Please see photos attached. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> Hi, Please help to authenticate
> 
> *Name of Item*: Le Pliage Long Handle Fuchsia and Lagoon
> *Seller*: Was supposed to be from the France store, but I dont know if it was really bought there as they were gifts
> 
> Please see photos
> 
> View attachment 2660959



Tags are blurry. Please post better photos. Thanks.


----------



## Z070283

rx4dsoul said:


> Tags are blurry. Please post better photos. Thanks.



Hi, I tried taking again, but still blur. Here are the information on the tags, is it possible to authenticate?

Fuchsia:
CLA PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0883514
1899089455

Lagoon:
NAC PAC/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN FRANCE
0928642
1899089279

Really appreciate any comments or opinions that you could give. Thanks a lot!


----------



## itscatchris

Hi everyone! I was given a Longchamp bag from a friend who had bought it from a carboot, she would like it to get checked out, I would really appreciate your help in this!

Here is the link to the photos:
http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Catherine_Chris/library/Longchamp Bag?sort=3&page=1

It has an inner lining which has "longchamp" marked all over it. It also has a tag with a number at the back.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Cindy14

Please kindly help me authenticate this bag!! (1st post)
Small shopping tote in Fuchsia!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> Hi, I tried taking again, but still blur. Here are the information on the tags, is it possible to authenticate?
> 
> Fuchsia:
> CLA PAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0883514
> 1899089455
> 
> Lagoon:
> NAC PAC/02
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 0928642
> 1899089279
> 
> Really appreciate any comments or opinions that you could give. Thanks a lot!



Please post photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cindy14 said:


> Please kindly help me authenticate this bag!! (1st post)
> Small shopping tote in Fuchsia!!



Please post a heads-on view of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

itscatchris said:


> Hi everyone! I was given a Longchamp bag from a friend who had bought it from a carboot, she would like it to get checked out, I would really appreciate your help in this!
> 
> Here is the link to the photos:
> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Anna_Catherine_Chris/library/Longchamp Bag?sort=3&page=1
> 
> It has an inner lining which has "longchamp" marked all over it. It also has a tag with a number at the back.
> 
> Thank you everyone!



It's authentic.


----------



## VLS0209

Would you mind checking this one for me?

*Name/item description/specific item:* 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Medium handbag Tote in white with bird print
*Name of the seller:* janesiri1805
*Item no.:* 321437091730
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Medium-handbag-Tote-in-white-with-bird-print-/321437091730?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ad724c792

Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

VLS0209 said:


> Would you mind checking this one for me?
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* 100% AUTHENTIC LONGCHAMP Le Pliage Medium handbag Tote in white with bird print
> *Name of the seller:* janesiri1805
> *Item no.:* 321437091730
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos:
> *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ad724c792
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic.


----------



## VLS0209

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Yay! Thanks


----------



## alimacbon

Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. My daughter got this from a reseller.


----------



## alimacbon

Regarding the red bag: 

It is a Longchamp Cuir (Red), Medium, Made in France


----------



## Imago

Hi Experts,

I'm a newbie here...I would like to have the following bags checked please. These are products from my neighbor next door. She sells the following:

1. Le Pliage Cuir Fuchsia -Medium
2. Le Planete Turquoise - Large
3. Le Planete Orange Large

I have the links below for your reference..( I hope you can view them...)

For the Cuir: 
http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/slideshow/Longchamp Cuir - Fuchsia

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/embed/slideshow/Longchamp%20Cuir%20-%20Fuchsia"></iframe>

For the Planetes:

http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/slideshow/Longchamp Planetes


The seller claims that these are factory defects which did not pass the QC. It does not have a dust bag. Not all LC Planetes have a care card too. They seem authentic with minor damage but I would rather hear your opinions before I purchase.

I look forward to your help.

Thank you.

Imago


----------



## itscatchris

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.


yay thank you so much!


----------



## bebenyabubu

Hi...
Please help me authenticate this bag.. LM Metal bronze - shopping
Bought it secondhand online and the seller claimed that she bought it from LC store.

Here are the photos
http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/Mobile Uploads

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

alimacbon said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this bag. My daughter got this from a reseller.
> 
> View attachment 2663144
> 
> View attachment 2663145
> 
> View attachment 2663148
> 
> View attachment 2663149
> 
> View attachment 2663150
> 
> View attachment 2663151
> 
> View attachment 2663152
> 
> View attachment 2663157
> 
> View attachment 2663159
> 
> View attachment 2663160



It's fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bebenyabubu said:


> Hi...
> Please help me authenticate this bag.. LM Metal bronze - shopping
> Bought it secondhand online and the seller claimed that she bought it from LC store.
> 
> Here are the photos
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/bebenyabubu/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Imago said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm a newbie here...I would like to have the following bags checked please. These are products from my neighbor next door. She sells the following:
> 
> 1. Le Pliage Cuir Fuchsia -Medium
> 2. Le Planete Turquoise - Large
> 3. Le Planete Orange Large
> 
> I have the links below for your reference..( I hope you can view them...)
> 
> For the Cuir:
> http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/slideshow/Longchamp Cuir - Fuchsia
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/embed/slideshow/Longchamp%20Cuir%20-%20Fuchsia"></iframe>
> 
> For the Planetes:
> 
> http://s102.photobucket.com/user/Imago22/slideshow/Longchamp Planetes
> 
> 
> The seller claims that these are factory defects which did not pass the QC. It does not have a dust bag. Not all LC Planetes have a care card too. They seem authentic with minor damage but I would rather hear your opinions before I purchase.
> 
> I look forward to your help.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Imago



I'm sorry, but these are both fakes, with substandard leather and materials and fake tag details.


----------



## xtishax

can you help me authenticate this bag?

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails


----------



## rx4dsoul

xtishax said:


> can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## bebenyabubu

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.


Fiuh.. thanks.. It's my first LC bag and it's kinda hard to find the LM bronze nowadays.


----------



## xtishax

is this authentic? im currently looking for my first LC 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BNEW-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce38451e9&_uhb=1


----------



## mau co

i'm also looking for my first LC... please help me if this bag is authentic. TIA! 

*Name/item description/specific item FIRST*: black longchamp cuir; not sure about the name/model of the bag
*Name of the seller*: sijon_mi
*Item no.*: 
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3d45911c&_uhb=1


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? It was difficult to get a good pic of the back flap, I hope this is okay. TIA
http://
	

http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? It was difficult to get a good pic of the back flap,



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mau co said:


> i'm also looking for my first LC... please help me if this bag is authentic. TIA!
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item FIRST*: black longchamp cuir; not sure about the name/model of the bag
> *Name of the seller*: sijon_mi
> *Item no.*:
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos *:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a3d45911c&_uhb=1



Please post photos of the inner plastic tag and the hardware. There are some substandard materials I can see from the posted photos.


----------



## rx4dsoul

xtishax said:


> is this authentic? im currently looking for my first LC
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BNEW-LO..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce38451e9&_uhb=1



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## Raven3766

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## mau co

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos of the inner plastic tag and the hardware. There are some substandard materials I can see from the posted photos.



i can't link up the photos from ebay, but one of the pictures has the inner tag.


----------



## mym

Hi all Longchamp experts!

Can I please have your help in authenticating the following Longchamp bag that I am eyeing on? Many many thanks in advance! 

Item name: 
*Auth Longchamp Roseau Luxury Gold Patent Leather Tote/Handbag Made in France*

Item no: 321442224711
Seller ID: kisaragi802
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321442224711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Imago

Thank you for your help. I'm at peace now Rx4dsoul. Have a great weekend


----------



## Shireenazad Ali

Do you think handbags with plastic covering the handles are fake?
Just like this one... Also i really love longchamp bags but i dont know where can i buy authentic yet affordable one... Nowadays sellers of this brand are not many.
Im from philippines by the way...


----------



## Shireenazad Ali

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? It was difficult to get a good pic of the back flap, I hope this is okay. TIA
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


I cant view it closely but from the looks of it... I think its fake. My longchamp does not crumple like that. Im sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Shireenazad Ali said:


> I cant view it closely but from the looks of it... I think its fake. My longchamp does not crumple like that. Im sorry



Hi. This is an authentic used "larger- large long handled" Longchamp. Please backread carefully before you make comments - most of the items have already passed inspection. Please be reminded to also read our guides for posting and requests on page one. Thank you very  much.


----------



## Z070283

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.

-Le Pliage Large Long Handle, Graphite
-Saw a seller selling this at a website agnesmaurice.com

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> -Le Pliage Large Long Handle, Graphite
> -Saw a seller selling this at a website agnesmaurice.com
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2668790



Need a better photo of the tag - closer, clearer, straightened and not bent, no flash. Thanks.
There are details that look off.


----------



## pei123

Pls help to authenticate this bag. 

Thank you


Item: Longchamp Le pliage 1899089 (Medium, Long Handle)


Seller: wickibrun


----------



## rx4dsoul

pei123 said:


> Pls help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le pliage 1899089 (Medium, Long Handle)
> 
> 
> Seller: wickibrun



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## pei123

Thanks for your info.

Hope could get refund from the merchant myimart.com I'm buying from 

http://www.myimart.com/coupon/deal/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-mycpn1053v


----------



## pei123

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake. Sorry.


Thanks for your info.

Hope could get refund from www.myimart.com :ban:


http://www.myimart.com/coupon/deal/authentic-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-bag-mycpn1053v


----------



## mym

Hi all geniuses! 

Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!

1.

Item name: Longchamp dark brown leather bag
Item no: 301230259302
Seller ID:  kretau2014
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301230259302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2.

Item name: Authentic Longchamp Balzane Grey Satchel Bag 
					 				 		Item no: 111393861486
Seller ID: slushy40anna
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111393861486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

mym said:


> Hi all geniuses!
> 
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 1.
> 
> Item name: Longchamp dark brown leather bag
> Item no: 301230259302
> Seller ID:  kretau2014
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301230259302?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Longchamp Balzane Grey Satchel Bag
> Item no: 111393861486
> Seller ID: slushy40anna
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111393861486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



The Balzane is authentic.
I'm not familiar with the other style though. That does not mean its fake, however, so perhaps someone else can help. Sorry.


----------



## mym

rx4dsoul said:


> The Balzane is authentic.
> I'm not familiar with the other style though. That does not mean its fake, however, so perhaps someone else can help. Sorry.



No apology needed at all rx4dsoul! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## yleina

Please authenticate this LC. TIA
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43


----------



## rx4dsoul

yleina said:


> Please authenticate this LC. TIA
> .php?fbid=640073079362169&id=100000784474228&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&source=43[/url]



This is fake, with substandard materials and fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

can you please authenticate this bag for me as i didn't know that longchamp has this style already. thanks!

Item name: SALE! Longchamp LM Cuir Handbag (Lagoon)
Item no: 301229639556
Seller ID: yayendij
Item link:   http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4622af8784&_uhb=1


----------



## yleina

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, with substandard materials and fake tag
> 
> Thanks


----------



## crevette

rx4dsoul said:


> The Balzane is authentic.
> I'm not familiar with the other style though. That does not mean its fake, however, so perhaps someone else can help. Sorry.



It looks good to me, there should be a leather longchamp tag inside, if it's not on a side seam it may be hidden under the zip on the inside pocket.


----------



## crevette

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can you please authenticate this bag for me as i didn't know that longchamp has this style already. thanks!
> 
> Item name: SALE! Longchamp LM Cuir Handbag (Lagoon)
> Item no: 301229639556
> Seller ID: yayendij
> Item link:   http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Longcha..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4622af8784&_uhb=1



Never seen this style, I know they make a larger bag like that but not in Lagoon as far as I know..


----------



## crevette

Shireenazad Ali said:


> I cant view it closely but from the looks of it... I think its fake. My longchamp does not crumple like that. Im sorry


Sorry but I agree with Rx4dsoul,that it is an authentic bag..


----------



## Rofingen13

Hello. Long time fan of the site...and first time poster...so my apologies in advance for errors...

I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Longchamp:

*Name/Description:* Longchamp LM Cuir Crossbody ~ Purple
*Seller Name:* littlesomething4you (eBay)
*Item No.*: 111344345527 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11134434...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4302wt_1074

I think it looks ok...it is made in Tunisia, which I understand is true of some LC Bags.
What is throwing me is the LC Price Tag on the purse...it does not look like the other tags from my other LC that were purchased at Nordies and/or Saks (writing/font is different and large). It came with a Bloomie's gift receipt, which _seems_ to match the item numbers on the ticket. Has anyone seen a ticket like this on a LC?

I'll attempt to attach photos of the tickets/receipt here - I could not get a good shot of the inside LC Tag....but can try again tonight if needed:







Thank you in advance for any info you can provide. I have 7 days to return the item.

Thanks again and Happy 4th to All

J


----------



## jdmanongdo

Hi!  Please help me authenticate this bag.

Name/Description: Longchamp LePliage Medium Shorthandle (Taupe)
Name of Seller: sand_dune8
Item No.: 231273651365
Link to item: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/231273651365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

jdmanongdo said:


> Hi!  Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Name/Description: Longchamp LePliage Medium Shorthandle (Taupe)
> Name of Seller: sand_dune8
> Item No.: 231273651365
> Link to item: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/231273651365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Leather looks fine, but please ask for a pic of the inside tag. Thanks.


----------



## Rofingen13

Rofingen13 said:


> Hello. Long time fan of the site...and first time poster...so my apologies in advance for errors...
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help authenticate this Longchamp:
> 
> *Name/Description:* Longchamp LM Cuir Crossbody ~ Purple
> *Seller Name:* littlesomething4you (eBay)
> *Item No.*: 111344345527
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11134434...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4302wt_1074
> 
> I think it looks ok...it is made in Tunisia, which I understand is true of some LC Bags.
> What is throwing me is the LC Price Tag on the purse...it does not look like the other tags from my other LC that were purchased at Nordies and/or Saks (writing/font is different and large). It came with a Bloomie's gift receipt, which _seems_ to match the item numbers on the ticket. Has anyone seen a ticket like this on a LC?
> 
> I'll attempt to attach photos of the tickets/receipt here - I could not get a good shot of the inside LC Tag....but can try again tonight if needed:
> 
> View attachment 2673298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673299
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info you can provide. I have 7 days to return the item.
> 
> Thanks again and Happy 4th to All
> 
> J


 
I feel I must have posted incorrectly. I have a red dot next to "report" on my question. Please let me know what corrections I need to make, and if anyone has any comment on the authentication.

Thank you

J


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rofingen13 said:


> I feel I must have posted incorrectly. I have a red dot next to "report" on my question. Please let me know what corrections I need to make, and if anyone has any comment on the authentication.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> J



It's authentic.


----------



## jdmanongdo

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks fine, but please ask for a pic of the inside tag. Thanks.



Thanks a lot.  I've requested a photo of the inside tag.  I'll post  when I receive it.


----------



## twilightFoot

Hi, I bought this online. Please help to authenticate it.

Name/Description: Longchamp Planetes Medium Long handle (Plum)

Link to pictures of bags: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/efotdg9sxxq3fau/AADVgduwHrkiYrl-KRfbQ3c8a


----------



## rx4dsoul

twilightFoot said:


> Hi, I bought this online. Please help to authenticate it.
> 
> Name/Description: Longchamp Planetes Medium Long handle (Plum)
> 
> Link to pictures of bags: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/efotdg9sxxq3fau/AADVgduwHrkiYrl-KRfbQ3c8a



This is Fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## twilightFoot

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake, unfortunately. Sorry.



:/ may i know why? It looks very authentic with all the features correct.


----------



## rx4dsoul

twilightFoot said:


> :/ may i know why? It looks very authentic with all the features correct.



Substandard hardware and fake details on the tag. We cannot be very specific however so as  to prevent fakes from getting better.  Please see page one . Thanks !


----------



## marienicole

Hi.

Kindly help us authenticate this longchamp. TIA! 

Name / item description / specific item: Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
Name of the seller: directsellerpx (Facebook Page)
Link to Photos: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8gqeloipntmfwmi/AACwlTLWbtUY1ixiC_yidF84a


----------



## luthienbabe

crevette said:


> Never seen this style, I know they make a larger bag like that but not in Lagoon as far as I know..


i have my doubts also, but  thanks for confirming it


----------



## melroseco2000

Would you kindly authenticate this Longchampe Le Pliage Cuir in Bordeaux?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181182315615?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Item:  Le Pliage Cuir
Seller:  valuevalue_guy
Item #:  181182315615


----------



## rx4dsoul

melroseco2000 said:


> Would you kindly authenticate this Longchampe Le Pliage Cuir in Bordeaux?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181182315615?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:  Le Pliage Cuir
> Seller:  valuevalue_guy
> Item #:  181182315615



Authentic.


----------



## melroseco2000

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so very much for your time!


----------



## marienicole

Hi.

Post might have been skipped.  



marienicole said:


> Hi.
> 
> Kindly help us authenticate this longchamp. TIA!
> 
> Name / item description / specific item: Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
> Name of the seller: directsellerpx (Facebook Page)
> Link to Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8gqeloipntmfwmi/AACwlTLWbtUY1ixiC_yidF84a


----------



## rx4dsoul

marienicole said:


> Hi.
> 
> Post might have been skipped.



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## hitt

Item: Veau Foulonne Rose/Pink Shoulder bag
Comments: Purchased at a local Goodwill Thrift Store. Not super familiar with this style, so I couldn't tell if it is normal to have Longchamp 1948 stamped underneath the magnetic closure on the outside pocket. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hitt

Item: Veau Foulonne Vermillion Shoulder bag
Comments: Another bag purchased at a local Goodwill Thrift Store along with the Rose/Pink colored one.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Item: Veau Foulonne Vermillion Shoulder bag
> Comments: Another bag purchased at a local Goodwill Thrift Store along with the Rose/Pink colored one.
> 
> Thank you for all your help.



Both authentic. 
Congrats on the amazing finds at Goodwill.


----------



## hitt

rx4dsoul said:


> Both authentic.
> Congrats on the amazing finds at Goodwill.


Thank you for verifying and thank you for your kind words!

I was ecstatic when I saw the hardware and thought, "Whoa. This looks like Longchamp hardware."


----------



## sapphireee

Can someone please authenticate this?

Description: longchamp le pliage medium navy blue
Seller: woodelai
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-l...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f004adc9

i know the seller only has 1 feedback but you never know...


----------



## rx4dsoul

sapphireee said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Description: longchamp le pliage medium navy blue
> Seller: woodelai
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/longchamp-l...873?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f004adc9
> 
> i know the seller only has 1 feedback but you never know...



Please see page one for a guide on necessary photos. Thanks!


----------



## PinayRN94

Pls check on this bag, thanks
Item: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE PLANETES LARGE TOTE BAG
Seller: Bags R Us Facebook
Links:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## rx4dsoul

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls check on this bag, thanks
> Item: LONGCHAMP VICTOIRE PLANETES LARGE TOTE BAG
> Seller: Bags R Us .php?fbid=689550091081134&set=a.204718502897631.44026.100000784474228&type=3&theater[/url]



This is fake, unfortunately. Substandard materials...the horse and rider "applique" is rather flat and lacks the dimensional appearance of the real one...tag details are also wrong. Sorry.


----------



## PinayRN94

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, unfortunately. Substandard materials...the horse and rider "applique" is rather flat and lacks the dimensional appearance of the real one...tag details are also wrong. Sorry.



Thanks for the help.....


----------



## Rofingen13

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.


 
Thank you so much for your reply and time....I'm glad to hear you say it's authentic

I was worried about the "different" looking LC Tag...but seems these come in different shapes and sizes too?

As always, great blogs, and great info....what a wonderful site to get distracted in....

J


----------



## kcarmona

Item: Longchamp Navy Canvas Tote

Seller: Purchased at thrift store. 

Pictures: 










Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kcarmona said:


> Item: Longchamp Navy Canvas Tote
> 
> Seller: Purchased at thrift store.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2682326
> View attachment 2682327
> 
> View attachment 2682328
> View attachment 2682329
> View attachment 2682330
> View attachment 2682332
> 
> 
> Thanks!



An old , but Authentic planetes.


----------



## kcarmona

rx4dsoul said:


> An old , but Authentic planetes.




Thank you! I'm very happy as I only paid $10!


----------



## nina10

Hello again rx4dsoul!!

Could you please help me one more time to authenticate this longchamp?

Small le pliage- yellow


http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photoh_zps708770d0.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photo1-2_zpsa749d59a.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photo2-3_zps0b27617d.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photo5_zps9e608381.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photo4_zps1d435eeb.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/media/photod_zps12201b0e.jpg.html?filters[user]=140606100&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nina10 said:


> Hello again rx4dsoul!!
> 
> Could you please help me one more time to authenticate this longchamp?
> 
> Small le pliage- yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Please use links that do not require a subscription to open. Thank you.


----------



## elaine1022

hi,

Please help to authenticate.

Model:Le Planettes MSH black

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zbhv2d0vqc5vwqj/AAAj7_pL71WRJ6JCRecs9v-ca


Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## rx4dsoul

elaine1022 said:


> hi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate.
> 
> Model:Le Planettes MSH black
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zbhv2d0vqc5vwqj/AAAj7_pL71WRJ6JCRecs9v-ca
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Elaine



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## nina10

Hello again rx4dsoul!!

Could you please help me one more time to authenticate those 2 Longchamp? 

Small le pliage- yellow

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Small Yellow Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


Thank you! =D


----------



## nina10

the other one: Large le pliage- deep red. TIA!!

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Large red Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Dhane_0402

Hello,

Can help me check if my bag is authentic.
TIA!

Zaritahttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/hd9woo0u25qqyww/AAAqSyeuTm6IZid4x3rGIVera


----------



## alicimoo

Hello!

I think this bag is real but just wanted to make sure before I go ahead and buy it.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage - Small with long handles in Cumin
item4.tradesy.com/r/ee9eaec76249d8a36152eeed80913c047663071c8448c0549072e5f21833038d/355/355/bags/longchamp/totes/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag-cumin-1002423.jpg
item4.tradesy.com/r/efa839fc3c9b401662f7a10ae52cc14af2d6a0cc351a73945179b69235fd0328/355/355/bags/longchamp/totes/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag-cumin-1002423.jpg
item4.tradesy.com/r/dd7218a71fc960180b0a72997c44deeda537d227c179d6466de0363c66cffca4/355/355/bags/longchamp/totes/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag-cumin-1002423.jpg
item4.tradesy.com/r/dd7218a71fc960180b0a72997c44deeda537d227c179d6466de0363c66cffca4/355/355/bags/longchamp/totes/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag-cumin-1002423.jpg

Thanks in advance!!

[edit]
For some reason, I can't get the images to link properly...so here's a link to the item: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/longchamp-le-pliage-small-tote-bag-cumin-1002423


----------



## rx4dsoul

nina10 said:


> the other one: Large le pliage- deep red. TIA!!
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Large red Longchamp?sort=3&page=1



Sorry, I need better photos . Please see page one for reminders. Thank you.


----------



## nina10

I added more photos. I believe the quality is better now. Thank you!!!!

LP Medium Long Handle Yellow

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Small Yellow Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


----------



## nina10

LP Large Long Handle Deep Red!!

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Large red Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


TIA!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nina10 said:


> LP Large Long Handle Deep Red!!
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Large red Longchamp?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> TIA!!!











nina10 said:


> I added more photos. I believe the quality is better now. Thank you!!!!
> 
> LP Medium Long Handle Yellow
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/cmedeiros5/library/Small Yellow Longchamp?sort=3&page=1



Both Real.


----------



## Dhane_0402

Hello,

Can help me check if may Bag is authentic?

TIA!

Zarita

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hd9woo0u25qqyww/AAAqSyeuTm6IZid4x3rGIVera


----------



## alicimoo

Hi rx4dsoul!

Could you help me authenticate this bag?

Model: Longchamp Planetes
Pics:






























Thanks so much!


----------



## sueleswar

Hi there,
I have just bought this Longchamp black leather tote bag and it has some surface damage on the coating (this was mentioned before i bought it) but i am now questioning whether it is the real deal or not. Please could you help me with this? i will be ever so grateful. Many thanks and kind regards, Sue


----------



## Delmo456

Hello, I wanted to get some help authenticating the following bag on eBay.  Any information you could provide on the model name and approximate age would also be helpful.  Thanks in advance!

*Name/item description:* Longchamp terracotta pebbled leather tote bag 
*Name of the seller*: doubleexposure847
*Item no*.: 400738650696 
*Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400738650696


----------



## Ebby

Hi there,

Are you able to authenticate this Le Pliage Cuir on eBay? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151354045580 

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## nina10

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Real.


 Thank you  very very much rx4dsoul!!


----------



## goldfish19

I hope no one won this bag on eBay as I am 99% sure it's fake... I was watching it as I wanted the aqua from the first season this bag was ever released (le pliage cuir). It sold for almost $400

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-H...UqKn%2F03%2Fmymx9sFDg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please delete this post if inappropriate... I coudn't find a thread where I can post a link to a fake bag ebay listing.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ebby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you able to authenticate this Le Pliage Cuir on eBay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151354045580
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Please see page one for reminders. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sueleswar said:


> Hi there,
> I have just bought this Longchamp black leather tote bag and it has some surface damage on the coating (this was mentioned before i bought it) but i am now questioning whether it is the real deal or not. Please could you help me with this? i will be ever so grateful. Many thanks and kind regards, Sue



Old and damaged, but authentic.


----------



## alicimoo

Hi rx4dsoul,

I tried PMing you but it says your inbox is full. Is something wrong with the format of my posts? Is that why they're getting skipped over?  I know you have no obligation at all to authenticate any bags, but I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't doing anything incorrectly!


----------



## rx4dsoul

alicimoo said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I tried PMing you but it says your inbox is full. Is something wrong with the format of my posts? Is that why they're getting skipped over?  I know you have no obligation at all to authenticate any bags, but I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't doing anything incorrectly!



Hi I apologize, it was unintentional. 
Anyway, I do need a clearer and closer view of the tag , without flash. Thanks!


----------



## Delmo456

Delmo456 said:


> Hello, I wanted to get some help authenticating the following bag on eBay.  Any information you could provide on the model name and approximate age would also be helpful.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Name/item description:* Longchamp terracotta pebbled leather tote bag
> *Name of the seller*: doubleexposure847
> *Item no*.: 400738650696
> *Link to the item*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400738650696



Just checking to see if I need to request more pictures from the seller for this auction.  Thank you!


----------



## alicimoo

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi I apologize, it was unintentional.
> Anyway, I do need a clearer and closer view of the tag , without flash. Thanks!



Thanks for letting me know! I was worried that I just kept on doing something wrong.

I actually ended up ordering the planetes from the seller, but I'll probably be back when I get the item to just confirm its authenticity.


----------



## Ebby

rx4dsoul said:


> Please see page one for reminders. Thank you.




Am so sorry - here is the proper format. Any assistance is much appreciated 


Item name: Longchamp 100% genuine brown foldable leather handbag medium NWT RRP290

Seller: rudd_angel 

Item ID: 151354045580

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151354045580 


Thank you again  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jdmanongdo

Please authenticate this bag for my friend.
Model: LC Le Pliage Longhandle Small (Burgundy)


----------



## rx4dsoul

jdmanongdo said:


> Please authenticate this bag for my friend.
> Model: LC Le Pliage Longhandle Small



Hi. I need  a closer straight or heads-on photo of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ebby said:


> Am so sorry - here is the proper format. Any assistance is much appreciated
> 
> 
> Item name: Longchamp 100% genuine brown foldable leather handbag medium NWT RRP290
> 
> Seller: rudd_angel
> 
> Item ID: 151354045580
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151354045580
> 
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Please post better quality photos. Thank you.


----------



## jdmanongdo

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. I need  a closer straight or heads-on photo of the tag. Thanks!



I hope this picture will suffice.






Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jdmanongdo said:


> I hope this picture will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## jdmanongdo

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks a lot! Have a nice day!


----------



## myza

Hi rx4dsoul,

I would like to ask your help to spot if my longchamp lm metal bag is authentic or not.

Item: Longchamp LM Metal Rose gold Medium Shorthandle

I bought it online via instagram.

I attached the pictures for you to see it. Thank you..


----------



## myza

Hi rx4dsoul,

Just in case you would need a clearer picture of the tag.

Here you go:

Thank you...


----------



## AL1982

Hello. Long time reader, new member.  I have been searching high and low for the Longchamp Planete in Plum and the only one I found was a seller on eBay.  I have always been leery about purchasing Longchamp on eBay so would really appreciate some help in authenticating this item. Thank you.


 Name: Longchamp La Planete small in Plum
 Seller: ebay
 Item no: 25922bae25
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item25922bae25


----------



## rx4dsoul

myza said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> I would like to ask your help to spot if my longchamp lm metal bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Item: Longchamp LM Metal Rose gold Medium Shorthandle
> 
> I bought it online via instagram.
> 
> I attached the pictures for you to see it. Thank you..



It's fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AL1982 said:


> Hello. Long time reader, new member.  I have been searching high and low for the Longchamp Planete in Plum and the only one I found was a seller on eBay.  I have always been leery about purchasing Longchamp on eBay so would really appreciate some help in authenticating this item. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp La Planete small in Plum
> Seller: ebay
> Item no: 25922bae25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-P...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item25922bae25



Some details raise my concern...the hardware looks substandard and the body material itself looks different from a real one. Please post a photo of the tag so we can be certain . Thank you.


----------



## myks8

Hi. 
Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Planetes I've bought from Instagram.
Thank you so much in advance 

Item: Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in Plum

I've attached the pictures for your reference.


----------



## sueleswar

rx4dsoul said:


> Old and damaged, but authentic.



:happydance
Hi there rx4dsoul,
thank you so much for your help, you made my day


----------



## myks8

Hi. 
I have another one, this time it is for my friend.
Please help me authenticate it.

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Taupe
Item No: N/A
Seller: N/A

Links: 
http://s846.photobucket.com/user/myks8/library/Longchamp Le Pliage in Taupe


----------



## rx4dsoul

myks8 said:


> Hi.
> Please help me authenticate this Longchamp Planetes I've bought from Instagram.
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Item: Longchamp Planetes Long Handle in Plum



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## myks8

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Aww, that is sad  thank you so much!


----------



## AL1982

rx4dsoul said:


> Some details raise my concern...the hardware looks substandard and the body material itself looks different from a real one. Please post a photo of the tag so we can be certain . Thank you.


Thank you rx4dsoul.  I will try to get a tag photo as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

myks8 said:


> Hi.
> I have another one, this time it is for my friend.
> Please help me authenticate it.
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Long Handle Taupe
> Item No: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Links:
> http://s846.photobucket.com/user/myks8/library/Longchamp Le Pliage in Taupe



This is also fake. Sorry...


----------



## AL1982

AL1982 said:


> Thank you rx4dsoul.  I will try to get a tag photo as well.


The seller has uploaded a tag photo to the listing.  Would you kindly take another look.  Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

AL1982 said:


> The seller has uploaded a tag photo to the listing.  Would you kindly take another look.  Thank you!



It is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## AL1982

rx4dsoul said:


> It is Fake. Sorry.


Thank you!  So sad...the search continues.


----------



## myza

Hi rx4dsoul,

Aww, very sad. Thank you dear. 

May I know if you can spot the authenticity through the tag? Thanks.


----------



## alicimoo

Hi rx4dsoul!

Can you help authenticate these 2 bags I just bought? Thank you so much! 

Bag 1 - Le Pliage Medium (Small?) Long Handle in a light gray
Pics

Bag 2 - Planetes Medium (Small?) Long Handle in black
Pics

Let me know if any more pictures are needed. Thanks again!

[edit]
...apparently I really suck at posting pictures. I've uploaded them into albums instead... (just really wanted to avoid having to use my photobucket account from middle school with weird username capitalizations lol)


----------



## rx4dsoul

alicimoo said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!
> 
> Can you help authenticate these 2 bags I just bought? Thank you so much!
> 
> Bag 1 - Le Pliage Medium (Small?) Long Handle in a light gray
> Pics
> 
> Bag 2 - Planetes Medium (Small?) Long Handle in black
> Pics
> 
> Let me know if any more pictures are needed. Thanks again!
> 
> [edit]
> ...apparently I really suck at posting pictures. I've uploaded them into albums instead... (just really wanted to avoid having to use my photobucket account from middle school with weird username capitalizations lol)



Hi...I need closer and bigger photos of the tags (I cant expand the ones in your link) as well as of the whole items. Thanks!


----------



## jdmanongdo

Hi!  Please help me authenticate this bag.

Name/Description: Longchamp Planetes Small/Medium SH (Noir) 
Name of Seller: avr805
Link to item: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ad9030d92

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

jdmanongdo said:


> Hi!  Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Name/Description: Longchamp Planetes Small/Medium SH (Noir)
> Name of Seller: avr805
> Link to item: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Pl...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ad9030d92
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Authentic.


----------



## jdmanongdo

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## alicimoo

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi...I need closer and bigger photos of the tags (I cant expand the ones in your link) as well as of the whole items. Thanks!


Are these ok?

Le Pliage
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...e Pliage - Medium - Light Gray/5.jpg~original
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...Pliage - Medium - Light Gray/3-1.jpg~original

Planetes
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/aLiCiMOO/Longchamp Planetes - Medium - Black/1.jpg~original
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/aLiCiMOO/Longchamp Planetes - Medium - Black/4.jpg~original

Thanks again!


----------



## pursebagpurse

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

 Item description: Longchamp Hobo bag

  Name of the seller: emmasxx1

  Item no: 251590430343

  Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/251590430343?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## pursebagpurse

Hi,

And here is the second one:

 Item description: Blue small Longchamp shoulder bag

  Name of the seller: chur6008

  Item no: 171390545140

  Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171390545140?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you very much!!


----------



## minny123

Hi, can you please check the authenticity of this bag for me? Bought it from a friend.

It's a black longchamp planetes medium with long handle. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bbc2tceyy2h5kui/AAAhdNZ1tjabfuz1CrsqsHCWa


----------



## minny123

Sorry. Im reposting this as I think the link above is unusable. 

Could you please kindly check this bag? 
Item: longchamp planetes, black colour, medium with long handle
Bought this from a friend.

dropbox.com/sc/bbc2tceyy2h5kui/AAAhdNZ1tjabfuz1CrsqsHCWa

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

alicimoo said:


> Are these ok?
> 
> Le Pliage
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...e Pliage - Medium - Light Gray/5.jpg~original
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...Pliage - Medium - Light Gray/3-1.jpg~original
> 
> Planetes
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/aLiCiMOO/Longchamp Planetes - Medium - Black/1.jpg~original
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/aLiCiMOO/Longchamp Planetes - Medium - Black/4.jpg~original
> 
> Thanks again!



Please try to check the photos you posted, ideally photos of the tag should be expandable enough to fill at least more than half of your screen ... Will comment once there are sufficient views to check. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pursebagpurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> And here is the second one:
> 
> Item description: Blue small Longchamp shoulder bag
> 
> Name of the seller: chur6008
> 
> Item no: 171390545140
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171390545140?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Please read page one...note that we need the tags. Thanks!


----------



## alicimoo

rx4dsoul said:


> Please try to check the photos you posted, ideally photos of the tag should be expandable enough to fill at least more than half of your screen ... Will comment once there are sufficient views to check. Thanks!


Hmm...that's weird, I swear when I posted the links they had allowed me to zoom in. Sorry, I've tried uploading the pics again!

Le pliage
http://oi60.tinypic.com/htsd9u.jpg
http://oi58.tinypic.com/2j18z6h.jpg

Planetes
http://oi58.tinypic.com/2rmy5b6.jpg
http://oi59.tinypic.com/2qsw7bs.jpg


----------



## minny123

Hi sorry rx4dsoul, I'm reposting this again as I think u might have skipped mine as the link was not presented as a hyperlink. I'm trying this again. Sorry if you did check but didn't reply. Anyway, here's the link again. Hopefully it works this time. 

Please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks heaps.

Item: Longchamp planetes black, medium size with long handle.
seller: bought over from a friend. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v5cs99sivn6p84b/AADFBb0hjxxlnClBkzNtnpEGa


----------



## toughTulip

Hello! I'm searching high and low for a Longchamp Large LP LH in the shade Fir from A/W 2012 (I believe?). It's the beautiful dark green one! I found a seller on eBay (item number 261540523732) and I'm not sure, seller writes broken English and won't confirm the color for me. Could anyone please authenticate it? Thank you!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261540523732?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Maice

Hello authenticators,


Could you kindly authenticate this plum planetes for me?  I bought this from Bloomingdales online, so it SHOULD be authentic. However, I've heard horror stories (conspiracy theories?) of people buying the authentic item from department stores, then exchanging them for fakes, which leaves the next unwitting buyer with a fake item.  I know it sounds paranoid, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Especially since I've been stalking Bloomies online for a plum planetes forever!  I knew it cropped up from time to time; I already lost out to one before due to my "analysis paralysis", so when I saw another one crop up some days/a week ago, I went for it, no questions asked!


I had a very hard time getting a good picture of the tag. Is the tag really made of a hard plastic like material and not soft cloth?  This is also my first Longchamp, so I wouldn't know.  In case you need a better tag pic, let me know and I'll try again.


Also - does the planetes really not come with a dust bag?  Mine did not come with one.


Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.


----------



## EGBDF

Maice said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this plum planetes for me?  I bought this from Bloomingdales online, so it SHOULD be authentic. However, I've heard horror stories (conspiracy theories?) of people buying the authentic item from department stores, then exchanging them for fakes, which leaves the next unwitting buyer with a fake item.  I know it sounds paranoid, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Especially since I've been stalking Bloomies online for a plum planetes forever!  I knew it cropped up from time to time; I already lost out to one before due to my "analysis paralysis", so when I saw another one crop up some days/a week ago, I went for it, no questions asked!
> 
> 
> I had a very hard time getting a good picture of the tag. Is the tag really made of a hard plastic like material and not soft cloth?  This is also my first Longchamp, so I wouldn't know.  In case you need a better tag pic, let me know and I'll try again.
> 
> 
> Also - does the planetes really not come with a dust bag?  Mine did not come with one.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.



Personally I wouldn't worry so much because you bought it from Bloomingdales. They do not come with a dust bag and yes, the tag is plastic.
I will let rx4dsoul comment on the authenticity!


----------



## Maice

EGBDF said:


> Personally I wouldn't worry so much because you bought it from Bloomingdales. They do not come with a dust bag and yes, the tag is plastic.
> I will let rx4dsoul comment on the authenticity!





Thank you for sharing your thoughts, *EGBDF*!   You are right, I really shouldn't worry; I'm just such a paranoid person sometimes.  I think I'm being like this also because it's my first Longchamp, and I haven't touched a planetes IRL so I am not sure what a real one would feel like versus a fake one.  It looks like a high quality bag though, and I am pretty sure it is authentic based on that (without a basis for comparison, just because it looks and feels high quality), but I just want to erase any suspicions in my paranoid mind.   Thank you again!


----------



## misminchin

hi appreciate if you can  help in authenticating my longchamp, i am no expert in LC  though i like the bags very much. how can i show pictures?


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! I bought this in ebay from a reseller in Japan. Kindly take a look pls. Thanks! I'm worried because there is no tag. My 2 other LPs have.

Item Name: LP Cabas in Black




















Again, there is no tag. Thanks!


----------



## misminchin

Appreciate if you can authenticate these bags for me 

https://picasaweb.google.com/114650702871925521547/Longchamp


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi! I bought this in ebay from a reseller in Japan. Kindly take a look pls. Thanks! I'm worried because there is no tag. My 2 other LPs have.
> 
> Item Name: LP Cabas in Black
> 
> View attachment 2697057
> 
> View attachment 2697062
> 
> View attachment 2697063
> 
> View attachment 2697065
> 
> View attachment 2697066
> 
> View attachment 2697067
> 
> View attachment 2697068
> 
> View attachment 2697069
> 
> View attachment 2697070
> 
> 
> Again, there is no tag. Thanks!



Leather looks good. Please repost a clearer and closer view of pic #7 (zipper underside). Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, I bought this bag from Bluefly.com and have been using it for a few months. I had never doubted it's authenticity as Bluefly is a reputable retailer but as I sat looking at it, over breakfast. I noticed that the zipper pull and the snap button is of different colors. In comparison to the nickel zipper pull on my LM Metal (which is shiny), the zipper pull on this appeared to be matte. Could I have purchased a fake? Or received a return that was repaired? Many thanks in advance for your kind help. 

Name: MSH in Navy
Seller: Bluefly
Photos taken by me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maice said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this plum planetes for me?  I bought this from Bloomingdales online, so it SHOULD be authentic. However, I've heard horror stories (conspiracy theories?) of people buying the authentic item from department stores, then exchanging them for fakes, which leaves the next unwitting buyer with a fake item.  I know it sounds paranoid, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Especially since I've been stalking Bloomies online for a plum planetes forever!  I knew it cropped up from time to time; I already lost out to one before due to my "analysis paralysis", so when I saw another one crop up some days/a week ago, I went for it, no questions asked!
> 
> 
> I had a very hard time getting a good picture of the tag. Is the tag really made of a hard plastic like material and not soft cloth?  This is also my first Longchamp, so I wouldn't know.  In case you need a better tag pic, let me know and I'll try again.
> 
> 
> Also - does the planetes really not come with a dust bag?  Mine did not come with one.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.



Perhaps a better view of the tag? Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

minny123 said:


> Hi sorry rx4dsoul, I'm reposting this again as I think u might have skipped mine as the link was not presented as a hyperlink. I'm trying this again. Sorry if you did check but didn't reply. Anyway, here's the link again. Hopefully it works this time.
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks heaps.
> 
> Item: Longchamp planetes black, medium size with long handle.
> seller: bought over from a friend.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v5cs99sivn6p84b/AADFBb0hjxxlnClBkzNtnpEGa



This is fake  unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## Maice

Maice said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this plum planetes for me?  I bought this from Bloomingdales online, so it SHOULD be authentic. However, I've heard horror stories (conspiracy theories?) of people buying the authentic item from department stores, then exchanging them for fakes, which leaves the next unwitting buyer with a fake item.  I know it sounds paranoid, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Especially since I've been stalking Bloomies online for a plum planetes forever!  I knew it cropped up from time to time; I already lost out to one before due to my "analysis paralysis", so when I saw another one crop up some days/a week ago, I went for it, no questions asked!
> 
> 
> I had a very hard time getting a good picture of the tag. Is the tag really made of a hard plastic like material and not soft cloth?  This is also my first Longchamp, so I wouldn't know.  In case you need a better tag pic, let me know and I'll try again.
> 
> 
> Also - does the planetes really not come with a dust bag?  Mine did not come with one.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.








rx4dsoul said:


> Perhaps a better view of the tag? Thanks!




Here's a better pic of the tag!  I had to enlist the help of my DH to get it (LOL, I'm pretty terrible at this).  My original post is also quoted so you can refer to the other pics in my original post (post 9543).


Thank you!


----------



## mtd1187

Kindly help authenticate this bag please. The bag was bought online from C3 Authentics many months ago. TIA

LC Victoire Small Long Handle


----------



## rx4dsoul

mtd1187 said:


> Kindly help authenticate this bag please. The bag was bought online from C3 Authentics many months ago. TIA
> 
> LC Victoire Small Long Handle



It's a fake Victoire unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## mtd1187

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a fake Victoire unfortunately. Sorry.



 but thanks for the help!


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hi! I bought this in ebay from a reseller in Japan. Kindly take a look pls. Thanks! I'm worried because there is no tag. My 2 other LPs have.
> 
> Item Name: LP Cabas in Black
> 
> View attachment 2697057
> 
> View attachment 2697062
> 
> View attachment 2697063
> 
> View attachment 2697065
> 
> View attachment 2697066
> 
> View attachment 2697067
> 
> View attachment 2697068
> 
> View attachment 2697069
> 
> View attachment 2697070
> 
> 
> Again, there is no tag. Thanks!





rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks good. Please repost a clearer and closer view of pic #7 (zipper underside). Thanks!




Hi rx4dsoul! I've atttached closer photos of the underside of the zipper.  Hope you could take a look again.  Btw, I've read Cabas doesn't have a zipper, is this an older model or something?  Thanks again!


----------



## doubtful

Lilia said:


> MESSAGE FROM MODERATOR: Please refer to this post that *rx4dsoul* has so kindly put together for us before posting:


Hello! First time to buy a bag online. Please help me authenticate this. Will really appreciate any help. Thank you so much.


Longchamp Planetes Hobo in Chocolate Brown
Name of Seller: Rose Dating (https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.455190607959379.1073741945.297708227040952&type=3)


----------



## doubtful

doubtful said:


> Hello! First time to buy a bag online. Please help me authenticate this. Will really appreciate any help. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Longchamp Planetes Hobo in Chocolate Brown
> Name of Seller: Rose Dating (https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.455190607959379.1073741945.297708227040952&type=3)


More pics


----------



## doubtful

More


----------



## rx4dsoul

Maice said:


> Here's a better pic of the tag!  I had to enlist the help of my DH to get it (LOL, I'm pretty terrible at this).  My original post is also quoted so you can refer to the other pics in my original post (post 9543).
> 
> 
> Thank you!



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! I've atttached closer photos of the underside of the zipper.  Hope you could take a look again.  Btw, I've read Cabas doesn't have a zipper, is this an older model or something?  Thanks again!



Authentic. Older.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doubtful said:


> More



Please post a heads-on view of the tag. I see some problems here already. Thanks.


----------



## Maice

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.





Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic. Older.




Oh I'm so relieved! Thanks rx4dsoul!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi rx4dsoul, I'm sorry to trouble you with looking at post #9550. If you have seen it, I'm sorry to ask you to look at it again, just thinking it might have been missed out amidst the other requests. Many thanks again, for your very kind help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, I bought this bag from Bluefly.com and have been using it for a few months. I had never doubted it's authenticity as Bluefly is a reputable retailer but as I sat looking at it, over breakfast. I noticed that the zipper pull and the snap button is of different colors. In comparison to the nickel zipper pull on my LM Metal (which is shiny), the zipper pull on this appeared to be matte. Could I have purchased a fake? Or received a return that was repaired? Many thanks in advance for your kind help.
> 
> Name: MSH in Navy
> Seller: Bluefly
> Photos taken by me.



Hi! Yes it appears I have overlooked this one...sorry. 
No worries though, this is Authentic. Leather is good and so is the hardware - the pewter pulls on the pliage is different from the shiny pulls (black gold or otherwise) of the Metallic series.


----------



## alicimoo

alicimoo said:


> Hmm...that's weird, I swear when I posted the links they had allowed me to zoom in. Sorry, I've tried uploading the pics again!
> 
> Le pliage
> http://oi60.tinypic.com/htsd9u.jpg
> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2j18z6h.jpg
> 
> Planetes
> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2rmy5b6.jpg
> http://oi59.tinypic.com/2qsw7bs.jpg



Hi rx4dsoul! I posted larger pics of the bag tags. Please let me know if you had a chance to look at them. Thanks again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! Yes it appears I have overlooked this one...sorry.
> No worries though, this is Authentic. Leather is good and so is the hardware - the pewter pulls on the pliage is different from the shiny pulls (black gold or otherwise) of the Metallic series.



No worries rx4dsoul, you must have been overwhelmed with so many requests. Many thanks for putting me at ease. I had never seen a LC bag with different colored snap buttons and zipper pull. Hence, the worry. : ) Thank you again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

alicimoo said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! I posted larger pics of the bag tags. Please let me know if you had a chance to look at them. Thanks again!



Hi! The Planetes is fine...however, I still need a better pic of the pliage - sans blur... , I hope thats okay with you. Pliages are being faked left and right today and being certain is a challenge...helping people determine the real ones entail some (ok a lot of)  effort on the buyers too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

frenziedhandbag said:


> No worries rx4dsoul, you must have been overwhelmed with so many requests. Many thanks for putting me at ease. I had never seen a LC bag with different colored snap buttons and zipper pull. Hence, the worry. : ) Thank you again.



I understand. This hardware combo is normal and standard for the larger sized short handled plain le pliage. Thanks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rx4dsoul said:


> I understand. This hardware combo is normal and standard for the larger sized short handled plain le pliage. Thanks.



That's a bonus to know. Grateful thanks!


----------



## alicimoo

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! The Planetes is fine...however, I still need a better pic of the pliage - sans blur... , I hope thats okay with you. Pliages are being faked left and right today and being certain is a challenge...helping people determine the real ones entail some (ok a lot of)  effort on the buyers too.



Here's a clearer pic of the le pliage (I hope): 
http://i60.tinypic.com/30lcqau.jpg

Thanks so much for authenticating the planetes!!


----------



## mtd1187

Hello again. Would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag please. Below are the pictures sent by the seller. TIA

LC LP Cuir Red
Seller: Red Avenue MNL


----------



## maddie1978

Could someone help autheticate this for me? Thanks so much

Item: Longchamp Balzane Hobo Perforated
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lon...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4184857749&_uhb=1
Seller: kazneko2

Does not come with a dust bag but the seller has great feedback


----------



## goldfish19

mtd1187 said:


> Hello again. Would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag please. Below are the pictures sent by the seller. TIA
> 
> LC LP Cuir Red
> Seller: Red Avenue MNL




I would be more inclined to say fake, but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## mtd1187

goldfish19 said:


> I would be more inclined to say fake, but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.



Thank you. I received some more photos, if these can help confirming the authenticity.


----------



## mtd1187

...


----------



## mtd1187

I'm so sorry... not used to the phone am using now.. and keeps on clicking post without the complete attachments.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> I would be more inclined to say fake, but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.



I agree.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mtd1187 said:


> I'm so sorry... not used to the phone am using now.. and keeps on clicking post without the complete attachments.



Have to agree with the other comments, this Is fake. Sorry.


----------



## mtd1187

rx4dsoul said:


> Have to agree with the other comments, this Is fake. Sorry.



Thanks again for the usual help!  you saved me from buying a fake one.


But would it be possible if you can provide which part of the bag cofirmed that it is not real coz I am telling the seller that I will not pursue the purchase anymore. I understand you cannot provide the specific details though. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

mtd1187 said:


> Thanks again for the usual help!  you saved me from buying a fake one.
> 
> 
> But would it be possible if you can provide which part of the bag cofirmed that it is not real coz I am telling the seller that I will not pursue the purchase anymore. I understand you cannot provide the specific details though. TIA



Everything here is substandard.


----------



## misminchin16

Hi  rx4dsou and the rest of the team herel,  I hope you can authenticate this bags for me as i am not an expert to longchamp bags i bought these bag because i love using them.  Thanks  a LOT 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1146507...1547/Longchamp


----------



## maddie1978

Could someone help autheticate this for me? Thanks so much

Item: Longchamp Balzane Hobo Perforated
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Long...4857749&_uhb=1
Seller: kazneko2

Does not come with a dust bag but the seller has great feedback


Any help please? That would be much appreciated!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

misminchin16 said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/1146507...1547/Longchamp











maddie1978 said:


> Could someone help autheticate this for me? Thanks so much
> 
> Item: Longchamp Balzane Hobo Perforated
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Long...4857749&_uhb=1
> Seller: !



Please recheck your links. Thank you.


----------



## maddie1978

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281396213577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hope this link works! Thanks for your time.


----------



## jayjo

Bought this recently on eBay l, could someone please authenticate this. Thank you.

Name: longchamp planetes long handle tote large black 
Seller: lovefashion4ever2012
Item: 171385134837
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-Fra...etes-Large-Tote-Bag-Long-Handle-/171385134837


----------



## misminchin16

sorry for that rx4dsoul,,,kindly see below attachment. thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

jayjo said:


> Bought this recently on eBay l, could someone please authenticate this. Thank you.
> 
> Name: longchamp planetes long handle tote large black
> Seller: lovefashion4ever2012
> Item: 171385134837
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-Fra...etes-Large-Tote-Bag-Long-Handle-/171385134837



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

misminchin16 said:


> sorry for that rx4dsoul,,,kindly see below attachment. thanks



Kindly read our guidelines on page one. Thank you.


----------



## jayjo

Thank you rx4dsoul. Could you kindly tell me how you know. So that I could agree this to the seller. Not sure if Ill get refund. Is it the tag?  thanks.


----------



## misminchin16

*Sorry  *
Appreciate your assistance in authenticating below Le Pliage bag


*Name/item description/specific item* : Le Pliage  Large Long Handle in Black


----------



## rx4dsoul

misminchin16 said:


> *Sorry  *
> Appreciate your assistance in authenticating below Le Pliage bag
> 
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* : Le Pliage  Large Long Handle in Black



Page one also lists the necessary photos for authentication. Please read again carefully. Will give opinion once proper photos have been posted. Thank you.


----------



## Honeylicious

Hi ladies, I need help!  I bid on this Le pliage Cuir medium on ebay the other day and it has ended, now I have to pay for it.  I'm not familiar with Longchamp bags and I realized in the photo there are plastic wrapping around the handles, usually that's a sign screaming fake bag .. so I don't know if I had bid on a fake bag that now I have to pay..  so please help.  It was my mistake that I didn't ask for more photos.. 

Item title: Longchamp Tote - Le Pliage Cuir,Medium, Indigo
Seller:  laura-long
Item no.:281393536823
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Continue from my post above.. 
Seller has attached 2 more photos for me.  Also she said it was a gift, that's like another red flag right??  I can't believe I was so careless


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Continue from my post above..
> Seller has attached 2 more photos for me.  Also she said it was a gift, that's like another red flag right??  I can't believe I was so careless



Hi! ....not necessarily. The cuirs might come with plastic to protect the handles from premature darkening and scratches.
Leather seems to be okay from these photos though we might need some more pics especially of the hardware and the inner tags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

jayjo said:


> Thank you rx4dsoul. Could you kindly tell me how you know. So that I could agree this to the seller. Not sure if Ill get refund. Is it the tag?  thanks.



Hi! The materials are substandard and there are fake details on the tag. Sorry.


----------



## goldfish19

Honeylicious said:


> Continue from my post above..
> Seller has attached 2 more photos for me.  Also she said it was a gift, that's like another red flag right??  I can't believe I was so careless




Please request for more photos of the bag itself. Don't panic just yet. For me, it looks good but just to be 100% sure, more photos are needed (please read page 1).


----------



## Honeylicious

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! ....not necessarily. The cuirs might come with plastic to protect the handles from premature darkening and scratches.
> Leather seems to be okay from these photos though we might need some more pics especially of the hardware and the inner tags.


Ok .. I have asked for more pictures.  
She's is also asking if I'd pay her outside of ebay.. 
I'm not feeling quite comfortable with her as she sent me a few messages in a row telling me that she's a reliable seller and has a fashion blog etc. Is that normal?


----------



## Honeylicious

goldfish19 said:


> Please request for more photos of the bag itself. Don't panic just yet. For me, it looks good but just to be 100% sure, more photos are needed (please read page 1).


Thanks goldfish.  I don't know how to multi quote on my mobile.  Anyhow I have asked for more pictures like my reply to rx4dsoul. Thanks for your help. Will update again when I have the photos


----------



## EGBDF

Honeylicious said:


> Ok .. I have asked for more pictures.
> She's is also asking if I'd pay her outside of ebay..
> I'm not feeling quite comfortable with her as she sent me a few messages in a row telling me that she's a reliable seller and has a fashion blog etc. Is that normal?



I wouldn't pay outside of ebay. If you want more specific advice I would post this in the ebay forum.


----------



## FacundaRhose

Please authenticate

Name: Victoire Planete Deep Red, Large, Long handle
Seller: GetLuxury
Item No. 141345633771
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Vi...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20e8db35eb


----------



## FacundaRhose

Please authenticate

Name: Planete Tangerine, Large, Long handle
Seller: GetLuxury
Item No. 131240046528
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Pl...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e8e842fc0


----------



## FacundaRhose

Please authenticate

Name: Pantheres Coral Large Long Handle
Seller: GetLuxury
Item No. 141345615097
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Il...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20e8daecf9

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

FacundaRhose said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Name: Pantheres Coral Large Long Handle
> Seller: GetLuxury
> Item No. 141345615097
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Il...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item20e8daecf9
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Victoire is Fake.
Planetes and Pantheres both have questionable quality...please read our guidelines on page one and repost your requests once you have the proper photos for these two. Thank you.


----------



## Honeylicious

goldfish19 said:


> Please request for more photos of the bag itself. Don't panic just yet. For me, it looks good but just to be 100% sure, more photos are needed (please read page 1).





rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! ....not necessarily. The cuirs might come with plastic to protect the handles from premature darkening and scratches.
> Leather seems to be okay from these photos though we might need some more pics especially of the hardware and the inner tags.


The seller has sent me these pictures, they are not the closed up I wanted but I hope they still can be used for authentication.  Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> The seller has sent me these pictures, they are not the closed up I wanted but I hope they still can be used for authentication.  Thanks again!



There's a plastic tag behind that leather one and it's what we need to see from the seller...


----------



## Honeylicious

Thanks rx4dsoul.. I have cancelled the purchase.  If she couldn't send proper photos for authentication then forget it.  She was kind enough to let me cancel. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## jdmanongdo

Please help me authenticate this Le Pliage.

Model: LC Le Pliage MSH Navy

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ It's fake...sorry.


----------



## jdmanongdo

Awww, so sad.  But, thanks rx4dsoul.


----------



## misminchin16

*Hi,*
*Needing your expertise  appreciate to pls  authenticate. thanks*
*Name/item description/specific item* : Le Pliage  Large Long Handle in Black


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ misminchin16: It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## misminchin16

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ misminchin16: It's fake. Sorry.


 

awts too bad  thanks for the help


----------



## playwright

Please authenticate

Name: LC Le Pliage Large
Name of the seller: forqueen
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-France...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item68e1a0078c


----------



## rx4dsoul

playwright said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Name: LC Le Pliage Large
> Name of the seller: forqueen
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-France...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item68e1a0078c



Right away , leather looks suspiciously substandard...If you want to pursue these items however, please repost request properly guided by page one. Thanks.


----------



## Mukupka

hi,please help me to authenticate my longchamp bag. Thanks a lot for your assistance:
Name: Longchamp legende


----------



## chdragonfly

Hi,

I would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this Longchamp Tote - Le Pliage Neo Large I got from Bloomingdales. I think it should be authentic, but there are a couple things that didn't match what I found online for things to look for, so I just want to get a second opinion. 

The two things that didn't match what I found online is the YKK engraving on the edge of the zipper, it is engraved on the button of the zipper. And I find I have a hard time seeing the horse imprint on the back of the flap. 

Thanks!


----------



## chdragonfly

Not all the image fit in the previous response, so I'll post the rest here. This is for the Le Pliage Neo Large. 

On the bottom of the zipper, it says "Vision YKK 5VST", the last T is smaller. 
Back of the bag says: Longchamp Modele Depose. I don't know how to take the picture so it shows better. 

Please let me know if you need anything else from me. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Hii, i would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this longchamp metal in red Small Short Handle.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> hi,please help me to authenticate my longchamp bag. Thanks a lot for your assistance:
> Name: Longchamp legende
> View attachment 2710976
> View attachment 2710977
> View attachment 2710978
> View attachment 2710979



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chdragonfly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this Longchamp Tote - Le Pliage Neo Large I got from Bloomingdales. I think it should be authentic, but there are a couple things that didn't match what I found online for things to look for, so I just want to get a second opinion.
> 
> The two things that didn't match what I found online is the YKK engraving on the edge of the zipper, it is engraved on the button of the zipper. And I find I have a hard time seeing the horse imprint on the back of the flap.
> 
> Thanks!



This is the Neo...it's got a new kind of zip and leather...and yours is Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

FebbyUtamy said:


> Hii, i would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this longchamp metal in red Small Short Handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711957
> View attachment 2711958
> View attachment 2711959
> View attachment 2711960
> View attachment 2711961
> View attachment 2711962



This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## Mukupka

Hi, please authenticate for me my Longchamp bag. Thanks
Name: Longchamp Garden Foo


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> Hi, please authenticate for me my Longchamp bag. Thanks
> Name: Longchamp Garden Foo
> 
> View attachment 2711992
> View attachment 2711993
> View attachment 2711994
> View attachment 2711995



Authentic.


----------



## gk16

Hi! Could you please authenticate my longchamp planetes crossbody bag I recently bought. Thanks so much!


----------



## gk16

Here are additional pics for the longchamp crossbody bag:


----------



## rx4dsoul

gk16 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate my longchamp planetes crossbody bag I recently bought. Thanks so much!



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## gk16

Sad to hear it's fake.. Thanks anyway


----------



## mel82

hi there,im new here. and just got my 1st longchamp tote last 3 days. since i got it from a friend's sister who stays in germany,she removed the tag to avoid airport tax when she went back to malaysia. im not pretty sure if it's an authentic or fake. please help.tq.


----------



## eirrehc

hi im just new here, can you please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes llh i doubt about the authenticity of this bag  your reply is much appreciated thank you in advance 
https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...409_516636411803406_7563832309102307295_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....650_516636405136740_3431571779055041254_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...=efd25320a9ce59fbee202c380574918e&oe=546F9F2A
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1415874592_0b0f5062602b8622e90c6f2e02d43ae0
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....3815_516636458470068_580613966412074340_n.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

eirrehc said:


> hi im just new here, can you please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes llh i doubt about the authenticity of this bag  your reply is much appreciated thank you in advance .jpg?oh=03467ede36230239b313c37c35091578&oe=5465994A&__gda__=1415874592_0b0f5062602b8622e90c6f2e02d43ae0[/url]
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....3815_516636458470068_580613966412074340_n.jpg



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## eirrehc

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


aww so sad its my 2nd time to buy a longchamp replica ( can you help me to to point out the problem of this bag so i can tell it to the seller? so i can get my money back  thank you


----------



## eiewgingin

can you please help me to authenticate this longchamp,Thanks a lot!


----------



## mel82

yes,thats a fake 1. authentic le pliage wouldn't hv the line underneath the jockey.


----------



## mel82

helo,i am new here. please help me to authenticate this bag. i got it from a friend who stays in germany.she removed the tag to avoid airport tax when she went back here in malaysia. since  this is my 1st  longchamp,i have no idea if im carrying an original or otherwise. the color is red. made in china. here are some pictures tht i compiled in a collage style.


----------



## mel82

on the zipper,it printed YKK and T. and also 45. sorry,my camera phone is not good enough. the lining is beige n outside is red matte type.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Can you help me To authenticate this please, a friend of Mine just bought black lm shopper in small long handle and in medium long handle, but they're completely different 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Label for medium long handle 


Label for small long handle

Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Can you help me To authenticate this please, a friend of Mine just bought black lm shopper in small long handle and in medium long handle, but they're completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714521
> View attachment 2714522
> View attachment 2714523
> View attachment 2714524
> 
> Label for medium long handle
> View attachment 2714525
> 
> Label for small long handle
> 
> Thanks



The larger sized one is fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> yes,thats a fake 1. authentic le pliage wouldn't hv the line underneath the jockey.



The older ones Do have a line underneath the jockey and is not solely the basis for authentication.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> helo,i am new here. please help me to authenticate this bag. i got it from a friend who stays in germany.she removed the tag to avoid airport tax when she went back here in malaysia. since  this is my 1st  longchamp,i have no idea if im carrying an original or otherwise. the color is red. made in china. here are some pictures tht i compiled in a collage style.



Please do not use collage.
Please repost , properly guided by our reminders on page one. Thank you.


----------



## chocookies

I'm thinking of buying this bag from someone and I'd love some help authenticating it before I buy.  It's the Le Pliage Shopper in Small with long handles. 























Thanks in Advance


----------



## eirrehc

eirrehc said:


> hi im just new here, can you please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes llh i doubt about the authenticity of this bag  your reply is much appreciated thank you in advance
> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...409_516636411803406_7563832309102307295_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....650_516636405136740_3431571779055041254_n.jpg
> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...=efd25320a9ce59fbee202c380574918e&oe=546F9F2A
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1415874592_0b0f5062602b8622e90c6f2e02d43ae0
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....3815_516636458470068_580613966412074340_n.jpg


can you please help me to point out whats wrong with this bag? because the seller insist that there item is 100% all authentic and they told me that its impossible for them to sell fake because they bought it on longchamp outlet in us. heelllpppppp (( thank you so much


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> Please do not use collage.
> Please repost , properly guided by our reminders on page one. Thank you.



thank you for replying. here are the pictures after resizing.


----------



## mel82

my longchamp le pliage medium that i got from a friend. the color is red. i will be very sad if it is a fake masterpiece..but will be much annoyed if not knowing it at all..so please be honest..thank you so so much.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> my longchamp le pliage medium that i got from a friend. the color is red. i will be very sad if it is a fake masterpiece..but will be much annoyed if not knowing it at all..so please be honest..thank you so so much.



here are some pictures..


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> here are some pictures..



please check it for me . thank you.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> please check it for me . thank you.



another pictures.. i wonder why the button inside is different.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> thank you for replying. here are the pictures after resizing.



other side of the tote


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocookies said:


> I'm thinking of buying this bag from someone and I'd love some help authenticating it before I buy.  It's the Le Pliage Shopper in Small with long handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Leather looks off. Please let us see the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> here are some pictures..



Please post a better heads-on, no-flash photo of the tag.
Leather looks fine, high chance of being real. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

eirrehc said:


> can you please help me to point out whats wrong with this bag? because the seller insist that there item is 100% all authentic and they told me that its impossible for them to sell fake because they bought it on longchamp outlet in us. heelllpppppp (( thank you so much



The tag has wrong details. Sorry.


----------



## eirrehc

rx4dsoul said:


> The tag has wrong details. Sorry.


 how about the flip cover and the leather? because my bag doesn't have any jockey logo in the back of the cover compared to other planetes. thank you for reply much appreciated


----------



## mel82

will try repost again...i didn't use flash on phone. it was the reflection from the light in my room. will take a new photos later.


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a better heads-on, no-flash photo of the tag.
> Leather looks fine, high chance of being real. Thanks.



hi rx4dsoul...i am curious with this button style on my bag...


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> hi rx4dsoul...i am curious with this button style on my bag...



and this one too,on the front material of the bag (lower position).


----------



## chocookies

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks off. Please let us see the tag.



They didn't take pictures of the tag but I guess I could ask them.


----------



## chocookies

rx4dsoul said:


> Leather looks off. Please let us see the tag.








Ok got a pic


----------



## klatte

Aniesha.noor said:


> Can you help me To authenticate this please, a friend of Mine just bought black lm shopper in small long handle and in medium long handle, but they're completely different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714521
> View attachment 2714522
> View attachment 2714523
> View attachment 2714524
> 
> Label for medium long handle
> View attachment 2714525
> 
> Label for small long handle
> 
> Thanks



Hmm the larger sized one should have the code 18995xxxetc and the smaller sized one should have the code 26055xxxetc... Did you get the pictures the other way round?
Based on the tags, the one with 26055xxxetc (which should be the smaller sized) is fake.


----------



## eirrehc

klatte said:


> Hmm the larger sized one should have the code 18995xxxetc and the smaller sized one should have the code 26055xxxetc... Did you get the pictures the other way round?
> Based on the tags, the one with 26055xxxetc (which should be the smaller sized) is fake.


based on what i see on the other post, does all the tag that have LIG/M/02 "just an example" is fake??????? just wondering thank you


----------



## mel82

mine have the same code too. not sure if its real or fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chocookies said:


> Ok got a pic



It's Fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

klatte said:


> Hmm the larger sized one should have the code 18995xxxetc and the smaller sized one should have the code 26055xxxetc... Did you get the pictures the other way round?
> Based on the tags, the one with 26055xxxetc (which should be the smaller sized) is fake.



The member has labelled her items as such and I look over items are they are presented to us.  From experience, it is not unusual for "resellers" to post good tags with fake other parts and to get us to declare them as real.

We will wait for member to check these posts and see if she actually wants to revise. Thank you.


----------



## ohho

Hi there,
Plz help me authentic this small longchamp bag.
Thank you in advance.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/311039951710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> The member has labelled her items as such and I look over items are they are presented to us.  From experience, it is not unusual for "resellers" to post good tags with fake other parts and to get us to declare them as real.
> 
> We will wait for member to check these posts and see if she actually wants to revise. Thank you.



please check the button type on my le pliage too.if its fake,im going to return it to my friend and get my money back.thank you.


----------



## chelle78

*Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
*Name of the seller*: joolay29
*Item no*.: *251611200857*
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251611200857#ht_443wt_1105

I have also attached some pictures provided by the seller.

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## klatte

rx4dsoul said:


> The member has labelled her items as such and I look over items are they are presented to us.  From experience, it is not unusual for "resellers" to post good tags with fake other parts and to get us to declare them as real.
> 
> We will wait for member to check these posts and see if she actually wants to revise. Thank you.



Sure! Was just trying to help  always grateful for your contribution!


----------



## klatte

eirrehc said:


> based on what i see on the other post, does all the tag that have LIG/M/02 "just an example" is fake??????? just wondering thank you



Not all LIG/M/02 are fake, it's a valid code


----------



## chocookies

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake, sorry.



Isn't the style number correct? I had a look at this article http://snobaffair.com/susan/2012/08/how-to-spot-a-fake-longchamp-le-pliage-tote-the-super-guide/

I'm so disappointed the seller looked so reliable and nice.


----------



## doted

Hi,

I purchased this bag off Ebay and am having second thoughts about its authenticity. Please help!

*Name of item:* Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
*Name of seller:* Forqueen
*Link to item:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item233e225cd0&_uhb=1


----------



## doted

Hi,

I purchased this bag off Ebay and am having second thoughts about its authenticity. Please help!

*Name of item:* Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
*Name of seller:* Forqueen
*Link to item:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item233e225cd0&_uhb=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ chocookies : codes are helpful , but easily faked..there are other details we also check for..


----------



## rx4dsoul

doted said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased this bag off Ebay and am having second thoughts about its authenticity. Please help!
> 
> *Name of item:* Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle in Black
> *Name of seller:* Forqueen
> *Link to item:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item233e225cd0&_uhb=1



Yes, it's Fake. Wrong tag details. Sorry.


----------



## kobee1029

Hello Rx4dsoul!

Good to be back here again and I need your help.

I am buying an LC Plaid bag and please help me check if this is authentic though I am thinking it is, but just wanna make sure.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181491206619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> please check the button type on my le pliage too.if its fake,im going to return it to my friend and get my money back.thank you.



i reallly have no idea about my lc le pliage. everything seem ok except for the button style.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> i reallly have no idea about my lc le pliage. everything seem ok except for the button style.



Please post the photo of the tag as weve requested. It's not the button that is of concern. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Hello Rx4dsoul!
> 
> Good to be back here again and I need your help.
> 
> I am buying an LC Plaid bag and please help me check if this is authentic though I am thinking it is, but just wanna make sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181491206619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA.



Authentic !


----------



## chelle78

Hello

Just wondering if someone could review my post #9667 as it appears to have been missed.

If I need to supply anything additional please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic !



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post the photo of the tag as weve requested. It's not the button that is of concern. Thanks.



hi again.thanks again.here are some pictures of my le pliage.


----------



## ohho

Hi again,
If someone could review my post #9665 as it have been missed.

Thank you.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> hi again.thanks again.here are some pictures of my le pliage.



another pic.sorry i folded the bag before taking picture.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> another pic.sorry i folded the bag before taking picture.



here is the front look


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> here is the front look



Hi. We only really need a better view of the tag. 
 We will comment on authenticity once youve posted an adequate view and a large enough file size that allows us to enlarge it to at least 2/3 of the screen without distortion or blur. Thank you.


----------



## chocookies

rx4dsoul said:


> @ chocookies : codes are helpful , but easily faked..there are other details we also check for..



Ok cool thanks for the help!

And the seller is called ForQueen on ebay. 

It's the same seller as the one doted posted.


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. We only really need a better view of the tag.
> We will comment on authenticity once youve posted an adequate view and a large enough file size that allows us to enlarge it to at least 2/3 of the screen without distortion or blur. Thank you.



its ok. thats the only way that my phone camera could do. still, without knowing its original or not, im going yo send it back tomorrow. thanks again.


----------



## kobee1029

Another one please... need to make sure if this is authentic.  Thanks so much in advance.

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...Limited+Edition+Coach+Mk#advertisementDetails


----------



## mel82

last try, this is the best tht my camera phone could do. thank q.


----------



## doted

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, it's Fake. Wrong tag details. Sorry.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## doted

chocookies said:


> Ok cool thanks for the help!
> 
> And the seller is called ForQueen on ebay.
> 
> It's the same seller as the one doted posted.


Chocookies, a word of warning about Forqueen on ebay: do not purchase her Longchamp Planetes items. As soon as I received confirmation that my Longchamp Planetes that I purchased from her was counterfeit, I emailed her to demand my money back. I told her that the tag contained counterfeit information and she then replied with 'I question whether you are knowledgeable about Longchamp items'. She also demanded written proof of authentication from the Longchamp boutique, however, it is well known that the boutique do not conduct these services. In fact, prior to purchasing I had asked her whether she accepts returns and she assured me that if authenticity became an issue, I would be able to get my money back at any time. I have since lodged a claim with Paypal and will never again deal with this seller, please spread the message as I hope no one else is duped by this nasty piece of work!


----------



## eirrehc

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post the photo of the tag as weve requested. It's not the button that is of concern. Thanks.


can you please help me again, you said the tag has a wrong details what about the leather and the flap cover and the thread???? i need to tell the seller tomorrow so i can get my money back thank you so much

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...12074340_n.jpg


----------



## mel82

what about this one ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> last try, this is the best tht my camera phone could do. thank q.



It's authentic.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> last try, this is the best tht my camera phone could do. thank q.



what about this one rx4? thank you in advanced.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> Another one please... need to make sure if this is authentic.  Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...Limited+Edition+Coach+Mk#advertisementDetails



Link doesnt open. Sorry...


----------



## eirrehc

here's the picture again thanks! )

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...1803406_7563832309102307295_n.jpg&h=9AQH5JfLQ
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...5136740_3431571779055041254_n.jpg&h=9AQH5JfLQ
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...e59fbee202c380574918e&oe=546F9F2A&h=9AQH5JfLQ
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...e59fbee202c380574918e&oe=546F9F2A&h=9AQH5JfLQ
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht..._0b0f5062602b8622e90c6f2e02d43ae0&h=9AQH5JfLQ
https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...58470068_580613966412074340_n.jpg&h=9AQH5JfLQ


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.



oh just saw your response. thank q so so much.


----------



## chelle78

chelle78 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> *Name of the seller*: joolay29
> *Item no*.: *251611200857*
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251611200857#ht_443wt_1105
> 
> I have also attached some pictures provided by the seller.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Michelle



Hello

If larger photos are needed to authenticate can someone please let me know so that I can ask the seller.

I'd really appreciate some assistance.  

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## kobee1029

Here are the pictures again that i got from olx.. Kindly authenticate please..other pics follow... thanks again


----------



## kobee1029

2nd pic


----------



## kobee1029

Inner flap


----------



## kobee1029

Then the tag... Thanks for your help rx4dsoul!


----------



## miaka_ks

Hi,
Please help to authenticate the below Longchamp Bag

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Navy Blue
Name of the seller: MinistryofTrading

Pictures snapshots as below. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

chelle78 said:


> Hello
> 
> If larger photos are needed to authenticate can someone please let me know so that I can ask the seller.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some assistance.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Michelle



Looks good to me. I couldn't access the attachments from your original post. To make sure, please request a photo of the plastic tag behind the leather tag (no flash). I don't see any red flags but kindly wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## goldfish19

kobee1029 said:


> Here are the pictures again that i got from olx.. Kindly authenticate please..other pics follow... thanks again



Everything looks good, but let's wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## goldfish19

chelle78 said:


> Hello
> 
> If larger photos are needed to authenticate can someone please let me know so that I can ask the seller.
> 
> I'd really appreciate some assistance.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Michelle



Another thing, this looks like a small to me, rather than medium. Description has provided a link to the longchamp website, showing a medium le pliage cuir.


----------



## Mukupka

Hi, please authenticate my Longchamp bag. Thanks a lot.
Name: Longchamp Le pliage Bande Dessinee


----------



## chelle78

goldfish19 said:


> Another thing, this looks like a small to me, rather than medium. Description has provided a link to the longchamp website, showing a medium le pliage cuir.


Goldfish thank you for your help.  I have a picture of the tag and I will post it and hopefully this will help as well.


----------



## chelle78

chelle78 said:


> *Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> *Name of the seller*: joolay29
> *Item no*.: *251611200857*
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251611200857#ht_443wt_1105
> 
> I have also attached some pictures provided by the seller.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Michelle


 
Further to my above post I have attached a pic of the tag. Can someone please take a look and let me know if this is all ok.

Thank you once again.


----------



## chelle78

chelle78 said:


> Further to my above post I have attached a pic of the tag. Can someone please take a look and let me know if this is all ok.
> 
> Thank you once again.


 
Larger photo


----------



## chelle78

Sorry...I have tried to get the photo as large and clear as possible.

I hope this helps


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi I've already purchased the bag, please authenticate

*Name/item description/specific item  Longchamp Paris LePliage Medium tote bag Fushia Magenta Pink*

*Name of the seller*: liljenn99
*Item no*.: 
*Link to the item  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201148324207?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


*Thank you !*


----------



## rx4dsoul

miaka_ks said:


> Hi,
> Please help to authenticate the below Longchamp Bag
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower Navy Blue
> Name of the seller: MinistryofTrading
> 
> Pictures snapshots as below. Thank you.



This is Fake. Sorry.
Please post more photos next time - more photos : more bases for authentication : less room for disputes. Thanks.


----------



## miaka_ks

Hi rx4dsoul, 

Thanks for checking and apologies for any inconvenience caused due to limited photos shared. Will post more photos next time.

Again, thanks for the help on checking


----------



## chelle78

chelle78 said:


> Sorry...I have tried to get the photo as large and clear as possible.
> 
> I hope this helps


 
Hi rx4dsoul

Can you please review the tag in this pic (#9712) and my original post #9665 and comment on authenticity for me please. 

Thank you very much.

Michelle


----------



## kobee1029

Hi rx4, what do u think of the lc badge ia thia authentic? I have posted on prev page alme pics...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tomsmom said:


> Hi I've already purchased the bag, please authenticate
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item  Longchamp Paris LePliage Medium tote bag Fushia Magenta Pink*
> 
> *Name of the seller*: liljenn99
> *Item no*.:
> *Link to the item  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201148324207?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> 
> 
> *Thank you !*



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chelle78 said:


> Sorry...I have tried to get the photo as large and clear as possible.
> 
> I hope this helps



Agree...it's authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kobee1029 said:


> 2nd pic



Agree...it's authentic.


----------



## chelle78

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree...it's authentic.


 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Brissie

Hi all,

I have purchase a LC Planetes on eBay, when I check feedback today one buyer gave negative feedback that the LC planetes is counterfeit.

I am still waiting for my bag to arrive tomorrow but I am hoping to get the bag authenticate based on the advertisement because the seller only provide 3 days return period upon receipt.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171389067929&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

The ebay seller is lovefashion4ever2012, just to alert anyone interested to purchase the bag from this seller to hold off until it is authenticate. 

Just wondering what support information I can provide to seller when I request for a refund?

Moreover, the seller require email communication before sending the bag back, what if the seller don't reply within 3 days, should I be returning the bag while waiting for the reply?

Thank you 
Michelle


----------



## kobee1029

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree...it's authentic.



To rx4dsoul and goldfish... Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Brissie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have purchase a LC Planetes on eBay, when I check feedback today one buyer gave negative feedback that the LC planetes is counterfeit.
> 
> I am still waiting for my bag to arrive tomorrow but I am hoping to get the bag authenticate based on the advertisement because the seller only provide 3 days return period upon receipt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171389067929&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> The ebay seller is lovefashion4ever2012, just to alert anyone interested to purchase the bag from this seller to hold off until it is authenticate.
> 
> Thank you
> Michelle



We will need photos of the actual item itself (these seem like stock photos) including its tag. Thanks.


----------



## arcmiranda

Hi just want to ask if this is authentic? 


https://www.facebook.com/bagistafil...7025424482173/286474494870598/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/bagistafil...7025424482173/286473704870677/?type=3&theater


----------



## eiewgingin

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. We only really need a better view of the tag.
> We will comment on authenticity once youve posted an adequate view and a large enough file size that allows us to enlarge it to at least 2/3 of the screen without distortion or blur. Thank you.


Hi,can you please help me to authenticate too?my post is #9635.Thanks a lot!


----------



## arcmiranda

Here's the tag
http://www.thebaginvestigator.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/watermark-tbi11.png


----------



## Tomsmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 

Thank you !!


----------



## arcmiranda

Hi please also check mine   			#*9725*


----------



## toughTulip

Hello! Please help authenticate, thank you! 

LP Large Long Handle in Beige (old model 2724)
from eBay


----------



## toughTulip

Thank you!  picture credit goes to seller, not me


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please help authenticate this Longchamp?

Title: Longchamp bag brand new with tag
Seller: ezgold
Item # 171402936849
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-bag-brand-new-with-tag-/171402936849?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D171402936849%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=N%252B2itUdh5mp9kJlhRYZHaNdWtds%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## longchamplove

Hi Everyone!

I am new here so I hope you can all help me. I'm in a bit if time constraint because my husband, sweet that he is, bought me another Longchamp bag. He always buys me LC bags whenever he's abroad and I have collected a few. I am a bit worried because I'm thinking to get the bag returned just in case it turns out to be a fake.

Anyway

YEsterday, like I said, he surprised me with my first Longchamp Leather LM Cuir Travel Bag in Ebony. He used to buy me the Canvas ones abroad usually from Duty Free stores. Anyway, when I asked him where he bought it, he told me he got it from a seller near Il Terrazo in the QC area. I asked him if it's authentic and answered me that the lady seller told him that a same model of bag was just sold recently to a celebrity that's why he believed her. 

I want to use this bag immediately but I am worried that it might be a fake one. I compared all the important "hints" from this bag from my original ones and it missed some points. 

1. The bag has no Care Instruction card

2. The zipper has the brand YKK on where the number 45 usually is.

3. There is no hard plastic where the snap button usually attaches to.


----------



## longchamplove

Hi Everyone!

I am new here so I hope you can all help me. I'm in a bit if time constraint because my husband, sweet that he is, bought me another Longchamp bag. He always buys me LC bags whenever he's abroad and I have collected a few. I am a bit worried because I'm thinking to get the bag returned just in case it turns out to be a fake.

Anyway

YEsterday, like I said, he surprised me with my first Longchamp Leather LM Cuir Travel Bag in Ebony. He used to buy me the Canvas ones abroad usually from Duty Free stores. Anyway, when I asked him where he bought it, he told me he got it from a seller near Il Terrazo in the QC area. I asked him if it's authentic and answered me that the lady seller told him that a same model of bag was just sold recently to a celebrity that's why he believed her. 

I want to use this bag immediately but I am worried that it might be a fake one. I compared all the important "hints" from this bag from my original ones and it missed some points. 

1. The bag has no Care Instruction card

2. The zipper has the brand YKK on where the number 45 usually is.

3. There is no hard plastic where the snap button usually attaches to.

Thanks!

Please I hope you can all help so in case this is a fake one, I can return it immediately while we can. 

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchamplove said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new here so I hope you can all help me. I'm in a bit if time constraint because my husband, sweet that he is, bought me another Longchamp bag. He always buys me LC bags whenever he's abroad and I have collected a few. I am a bit worried because I'm thinking to get the bag returned just in case it turns out to
> 
> Please I hope you can all help so in case this is a fake one, I can return it immediately while we can.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi. Please see page one for necessary photos. Thank you.


----------



## longchamplove

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please see page one for necessary photos. Thank you.


Hi! Thanks for the immediate response. I have taken new photos as per requested. I received a Longchamp Leather LM Cuir Travel Bag in Ebony. My only worry are the two zipper heads with the YKK logo instead of the usual no. 45 that my other LC bags (le pliage)  had and the same zipper head has no YKK logo on the sides too. Plus the snap button has no plastic disc. I am not sure if this is the new style that Longchamp does nowadays.


----------



## longchamplove

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please see page one for necessary photos. Thank you.


Hi! Thanks for the immediate response. I have taken new photos as per requested. I received a Longchamp Leather LM Cuir Travel Bag in Ebony. My only worry are the two zipper heads with the YKK logo instead of the usual no. 45 that my other LC bags (le pliage)  had and the same zipper head has no YKK logo on the sides too. Plus the snap button has no plastic disc. I am not sure if this is the new style that Longchamp does nowadays.
 PART 2 PHOTOS


----------



## rx4dsoul

princess_xoxo said:


> Please help authenticate this Longchamp?
> 
> Title: Longchamp bag brand new with tag
> Seller: ezgold
> Item # 171402936849
> Link:
> Comments: Thanks in advance for the help.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

toughTulip said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate, thank you!
> 
> LP Large Long Handle in Beige (old model 2724)
> from eBay



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

arcmiranda said:


> Here's the tag
> http://www.thebaginvestigator.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/watermark-tbi11.png



Item is fake. Sorry.


----------



## goldfish19

longchamplove said:


> Hi! Thanks for the immediate response. I have taken new photos as per requested. I received a Longchamp Leather LM Cuir Travel Bag in Ebony. My only worry are the two zipper heads with the YKK logo instead of the usual no. 45 that my other LC bags (le pliage)  had and the same zipper head has no YKK logo on the sides too. Plus the snap button has no plastic disc. I am not sure if this is the new style that Longchamp does nowadays.



I have a feeling it's fake as the LM cuir travel bag is supposedly bigger than this (out of the 4 le pliage cuirs, it would be the same measurement as the XLARGE) and this looks like a small or medium to me at best. LM cuir travel bag only comes in one size.

http://en.longchamp.com/luggage/lm-cuir/travel-bag-1624746?sku=17179

What do you think, rx4dsoul?


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> I have a feeling it's fake as the LM cuir travel bag is supposedly bigger than this (out of the 4 le pliage cuirs, it would be the same measurement as the XLARGE) and this looks like a small or medium to me at best. LM cuir travel bag only comes in one size.
> 
> http://en.longchamp.com/luggage/lm-cuir/travel-bag-1624746?sku=17179
> 
> What do you think, rx4dsoul?



I agree, this is Fake. Materials are substandard and so many details are wrong including those on the tag. 

Sorry to member/buyer.


----------



## longchamplove

rx4dsoul said:


> i agree, this is fake. Materials are substandard and so many details are wrong including those on the tag.
> 
> Sorry to member/buyer.


thanks for letting me know. Atleast we know we can return it asap to the reseller. Good thing she gave us an option to return it in case we feel it's a fake one. Too bad my husband paid 12k for it...for a fake bag. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Brissie

rx4dsoul said:


> We will need photos of the actual item itself (these seem like stock photos) including its tag. Thanks.


Hi rx4dsoul,

Thank you for your reply, please find information for the bag and photo in link below:

Name/item description/specific item LC Planetes in Plum
Name of the seller: eBay seller: lovefashion4ever2012
Item no.: 2605

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116674820838813697099/albums/6047331886726027553?authkey=CLjsq4-kzOHtcw

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Mukupka

hi, please help me to authenticate my Le pliage Bande dessinee in #9708. I am afraid this is fake or not, because lot of replicas exist of this model. thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Brissie said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, please find information for the bag and photo in link below:
> 
> Name/item description/specific item LC Planetes in Plum
> Name of the seller: eBay seller: lovefashion4ever2012
> Item no.: 2605
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...ms/6047331886726027553?authkey=CLjsq4-kzOHtcw
> 
> Thanks,
> Michelle



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## Brissie

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.


Thank you for your help!! I hope the seller will be easy to deal with for returns.

Michelle


----------



## missbee10

Hi rx4dsoul..

Can you tell the bag is fake ornot just by the tag?
Thnks you.


----------



## hitt

missbee10 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul..
> 
> Can you tell the bag is fake ornot just by the tag?
> Thnks you.


Please take a look at the first page to know what photos are needed for authentication requests.


----------



## Carma

Should i be concerned if the handles of my longchamp were covered in plastic? Ive seen a few comments where people have been saying authentic longchamps dont have plastic covering handles :S


----------



## hitt

Carma said:


> Should i be concerned if the handles of my longchamp were covered in plastic? Ive seen a few comments where people have been saying authentic longchamps dont have plastic covering handles :S


It all depends. I've ordered a Veau Foulonne tote from Nordstrom and it arrived with plastic on its handles. And now that I think about it, my red Le Pliage Cuir came with plastic on its handles as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Carma said:


> Should i be concerned if the handles of my longchamp were covered in plastic? Ive seen a few comments where people have been saying authentic longchamps dont have plastic covering handles :S



On the plain Le pliages? Yes, that's cause for concern.


----------



## ruby55

Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this Longchamp for me please!! The seller has listed many pics.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...kt=4&clkid=9075424538418881730&_qi=RTM1714243


----------



## EGBDF

ruby55 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this Longchamp for me please!! The seller has listed many pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...kt=4&clkid=9075424538418881730&_qi=RTM1714243



I would not buy from seller forqueen. 
See post 9674.
See post 9691.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ruby55 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this Longchamp for me please!! The seller has listed many pics.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Made-in-...kt=4&clkid=9075424538418881730&_qi=RTM1714243



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## princess_xoxo

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank You.


----------



## ann.nguyen

Longchamp Le Pliage Backpack (drawstring version?)

Can you guys tell me if this one is a fake or not? Haven't received the item yet, but I'm having some serious doubts after not being able to find any good information about whether or not a drawstring version of the backpack ever existed...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fantastic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Backpack-And-Pencil-Case-Pouch-/171408379612


----------



## doubtful

Hello, rx4dsoul! I am wondering if you can help me authenticate the Longchamp hobo bag I bought online. I compared the zipper pull and button snaps with my Le Pliage, which I got from the shop, and something does not feel right. Even the stitching is questionable. Will appreciate any help from you. Here are the details and pics:

Longchamp Planetes Hobo in Chocolate Brown
Name of Seller: Rose Dating (https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7040952&type=3)


----------



## rx4dsoul

doubtful said:


> Hello, rx4dsoul! I am wondering if you can help me authenticate the Longchamp hobo bag I bought online. I compared the zipper pull and button snaps with my Le Pliage, which I got from the shop, and something does not feel right. Even the stitching is questionable. Will appreciate any help from you. Here are the details and pics:
> 
> Longchamp Planetes Hobo in Chocolate Brown




Unfortunately, your suspicions are well founded...this is Fake.


----------



## w3nfong

hi.. i am new in this side. I just bought my longchamp planetes online. Can anyone help me to verify is it authentic or not. Thanks a lothttps://plus.google.com/photos/100564261291127202835/albums/6049178841754251345


----------



## ann.nguyen

Just got the bag so here are the pics! 

Longchamp Le Pliages Sac a Dos
Purchased from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fantastic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Backpack-And-Pencil-Case-Pouch-/171408379612
Seller: ashleykatev

Hope you guys can help!


----------



## clem420

Hi. Help me authenticate this small le pliage. It's from an instagram seller selling used items, her ID is bagsforkeeps. Thanks!!! &#9786;


----------



## w3nfong

Dear all, i am here to upload the pics of my new bought longchamp planetes in navy blue from online store. Can help me check the bag whether it is authentic or not. Thanks a lot. 

p/s: i am new to the site.


----------



## rx4dsoul

minicoop said:


> 3 since joining...



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



Wrong quote. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

w3nfong said:


> Dear all, i am here to upload the pics of my new bought longchamp planetes in navy blue from online store. Can help me check the bag whether it is authentic or not. Thanks a lot.
> 
> p/s: i am new to the site.
> View attachment 2724689
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724691
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724692
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724695
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724696
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724697
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724698



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> Hi. Help me authenticate this small le pliage. It's from an instagram seller selling used items, her ID is bagsforkeeps. Thanks!!! &#9786;



Tag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann.nguyen said:


> Just got the bag so here are the pics!
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliages Sac a Dos
> Purchased from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fantastic-Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Backpack-And-Pencil-Case-Pouch-/171408379612
> Seller: ashleykatev
> 
> Hope you guys can help!



Need better photos , and pic of tag please. Thanks.


----------



## ann.nguyen

rx4dsoul said:


> Need better photos , and pic of tag please. Thanks.



No tag on the bag, unfortunately. 

I hope these pictures are better!


----------



## ann.nguyen

Annnd more pics here..


----------



## w3nfong

thank you. btw how to verify that the bag is authentic or fake? cause i don't want being cheated second time. and i can ask them to refund the money to me.


----------



## pei123

is this authentic? Sorry the photos are limited .
longchamp planetes red long handle
seller private

Thanks


----------



## pei123

pei123 said:


> Thanks for your info.


----------



## clem420

I can't quote the message. Here's the tag in reply to post #9767.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pei123 said:


> is this authentic? Sorry the photos are limited .
> longchamp planetes red long handle
> seller private
> 
> Thanks



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## clem420

Hi. I recently visited a thrift shop and bought these 3 bags, I'd like to ask if they're authentic. Thanks!! 

1. Small short handle yellow Darshan

2. Large (blue) Cabas

3. LM metal large long handle


----------



## me_likey_bags

Good day, I got these bags a long time ago as gifts and I didn't bother checking if they were authentic or not. Can you please check?

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Beige
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20in%20Beige?sort=3&page=1
p.s. this is the oldest LC I have so the hardware has seen its days.

Item: LP Large Long Handle in Black
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Large%20Short%20Handle%20in%20Black?sort=3&page=1


----------



## me_likey_bags

And also these please! thanks in advance. They were gifts too.

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20Graphite?sort=3&page=1

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Peacock
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20in%20Peacock?sort=3&page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> Hi. I recently visited a thrift shop and bought these 3 bags, I'd like to ask if they're authentic. Thanks!!
> 
> 1. Small short handle yellow Darshan
> 
> 2. Large (blue) Cabas
> 
> 3. LM metal large long handle



The Darshan is fake, sorry. 
The Cabas and Metal are both authentic though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

me_likey_bags said:


> Good day, I got these bags a long time ago as gifts and I didn't bother checking if they were authentic or not. Can you please check?
> 
> Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Beige
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/Bl...ge Medium Short Handle in Beige?sort=3&page=1
> p.s. this is the oldest LC I have so the hardware has seen its days.
> 
> Item: LP Large Long Handle in Black
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/Bl...age Large Short Handle in Black?sort=3&page=1



Beige and black travelling are both authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

me_likey_bags said:


> And also these please! thanks in advance. They were gifts too.
> 
> Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/Bl...ge Medium Short Handle Graphite?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Peacock
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/Bl... Medium Short Handle in Peacock?sort=3&page=1



Please segregate photos properly. Thanks.


----------



## clem420

rx4dsoul said:


> The Darshan is fake, sorry.
> The Cabas and Metal are both authentic though.



Thank you very much, if you don't mind I have a previous request that was skipped. It's post number # 9774 for the follow up tag photo, the original post is #9762. 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## spee02

Hi everyone! I'm new here (previous lurker).  I acquired this bag and I've been told it's just super old, which doesn't bother me.  I'm just really wondering about the handles (not referring to the damage) not being the folded leather. Is the flat handle something LC did before?  A couple things not in the photos : I can feel the burned in stamp inside the flap when I run my hand across it.  I can barely see it, though.  The zipper does not have YKK, but does have 45 on it. There is no tag inside the bag, either.  

Item description: LP Large Long Handle "Shopping" in Black 
Name of the seller: unknown
Item no.: N/A
Photos : http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

spee02 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here (previous lurker).  I acquired this bag and I've been told it's just super old, which doesn't bother me.  I'm just really wondering about the handles (not referring to the damage) not being the folded leather. Is the flat handle something LC did before?  A couple things not in the photos : I can feel the burned in stamp inside the flap when I run my hand across it.  I can barely see it, though.  The zipper does not have YKK, but does have 45 on it. There is no tag inside the bag, either.
> 
> Item description: LP Large Long Handle "Shopping" in Black
> Name of the seller: unknown
> Item no.: N/A
> Photos : http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black
> 
> Thanks!



More photos needed. Please read page 1. Thank you.


----------



## spee02

rx4dsoul said:


> More photos needed. Please read page 1. Thank you.



I was using that post as a template.  No worries, though, since  I went ahead and added some "other leather marks".  LOL if there's anything else you need, just let me know!   Thanks again. 


http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black


----------



## rx4dsoul

spee02 said:


> I was using that post as a template.  No worries, though, since  I went ahead and added some "other leather marks".  LOL if there's anything else you need, just let me know!   Thanks again.
> 
> 
> http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black



I did not see photos of the whole item and tag in your previous post. 
Please improve quality of the photos , the ones posted look blurry on my screen and I have difficulties focusing them. 
I am always willing to help if I have all the data I need. Otherwise, there might be other members around who can work with what's already here. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clem420 said:


> Hi. Help me authenticate this small le pliage. It's from an instagram seller selling used items, her ID is bagsforkeeps. Thanks!!! &#9786;



Used , but Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann.nguyen said:


> No tag on the bag, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope these pictures are better!



Please post photos (especially of the leather) taken under natural bright light.thank you.


----------



## clem420

rx4dsoul said:


> Used , but Authentic.



Thank you very much for the help! So far I think I have 7+ bags authenticated here. Not to mention the tips, tricks and everything I've learned from this thread. 

I washed it and the leather patterns shed off. Still looks good IMO. Rubbed it off the entire handle rather than having it flake on my clothes when I carry it. Its now smooth and not diamond patterned, but the diamond markings are still there, its just smoother. Just sharing!  

Thanks again!


----------



## loewejess

hi guys, just wanna ask if lm metal has this color ? in purple ? thanks


----------



## minny123

Hi rx4dsoul, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you very much! 

Model: Planetes, black, large size, long handle
Seller&#65306; Given to me as a present 

Here's the link =) Thanks for your effort! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mcv3a0yxpoplaog/AADMlzt9FTSpD0cAGw7KX_Xja?dl=0


----------



## spee02

rx4dsoul said:


> I did not see photos of the whole item and tag in your previous post.
> Please improve quality of the photos , the ones posted look blurry on my screen and I have difficulties focusing them.
> I am always willing to help if I have all the data I need. Otherwise, there might be other members around who can work with what's already here. Thank you.



I added a few more and retook some of the others.  Let me know of you still can't see. I can't tell because they look okay on my phone (but my eyesight isn't great to begin with)  Thanks!


http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black

Edit: They look the way they're supposed to on the full site. I can't even really see them on the mobile site.


----------



## joannamarieee

Hi all! I just ordered a bag off of Poshmark for my mom and I'm just curious if Longchamp has ever had leather zipper pulls like the one attached?


----------



## rx4dsoul

minny123 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> Model: Planetes, black, large size, long handle
> Seller&#65306; Given to me as a present
> 
> Here's the link =) Thanks for your effort!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mcv3a0yxpoplaog/AADMlzt9FTSpD0cAGw7KX_Xja?dl=0



Authentic.


----------



## minny123

Thanks so much!!!! U made my day!!! =D


----------



## Mukupka

hi again, please help me to authenticate my Le pliage Bande dessinee in #9708. I am not sure if this is fake or not, because lot of replicas exist of this model. thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ann.nguyen

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post photos (especially of the leather) taken under natural bright light.thank you.



Here you go -- hope these are better (there's a few more photos in my next post as well):


----------



## ann.nguyen

More photos here -- thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ann.nguyen said:


> Here you go -- hope these are better (there's a few more photos in my next post as well):



Authentic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> Hi, please authenticate my Longchamp bag. Thanks a lot.
> Name: Longchamp Le pliage Bande Dessinee
> View attachment 2716813
> View attachment 2716814
> View attachment 2716815
> View attachment 2716816
> View attachment 2716817



Only 2 photos turn up on my screen. Please repost with better  file sizes. Photos should be taken close enough that we can also enlarge and focus as necessary. Thank you.


----------



## Mukupka

Hi,here are the photos again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> Hi,here are the photos



Authentic Bande.


----------



## srande

Hi I just bought a longchamp le pliage large shopping tote in a department store who's bigger branch is really a distributor. But the problem is, the logo stamp on the back flap is not noticeable unless you feel it with your fingers. I just bought it yesterday so maybe i can still return it in case. 

Can you please help me with this, 
Sorry about the photos re zippers and pulls, my camera has a very limited capability. Thanks so much

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/usitfehflvvzixt/AABLydW8v0_eHdnqSSqX7kq7a?dl=0


----------



## addie.adri

Hello all, can u help me to authenticate these 4 Planetes i bought from an online seller please. Im gonna upload one bag per post. please please help me, if non-authentic i will still have time to ask for a refund..:cry:

1) Planetes 2605 medium long handle (Red)


----------



## addie.adri

2) Planetes 1621 small short handle (21x21x14cm). colour is Black.


----------



## addie.adri

3) Planetes 1621 small short handle (21x21x14cm) in Turquoise (2014 colour before it discontinued)
i supposed the latest small short handle for the planetes is in mini size of 19x17x12cm right? how come this size is exist in turquoise? please correct me if im wrong..


----------



## addie.adri

4) Planetes 1602 medium short handle in black (i bought 2 units so here's also 2 pictures of different tags)


----------



## rx4dsoul

addie.adri said:


> 4) Planetes 1602 medium short handle in black (i bought 2 units so here's also 2 pictures of different tags)



These are all fakes. Wrong details on the tags. Very sorry...


----------



## rx4dsoul

srande said:


> Hi I just bought a longchamp le pliage large shopping tote in a department store who's bigger branch is really a distributor. But the problem is, the logo stamp on the back flap is not noticeable unless you feel it with your fingers. I just bought it yesterday so maybe i can still return it in case.
> 
> Can you please help me with this,
> Sorry about the photos re zippers and pulls, my camera has a very limited capability. Thanks so much
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/usitfehflvvzixt/AABLydW8v0_eHdnqSSqX7kq7a?dl=0



This is authentic, there's actually excellent quality leather here... not feeling the stamp from the back is no cause for worry.


----------



## srande

rx4dsoul said:


> This is authentic, there's actually excellent quality leather here... not feeling the stamp from the back is no cause for worry.



Whew! Thank you!


----------



## spee02

Hi. Sorry to bother again, but does anyone know if this is authentic?  I've been told it's an older version but wanted to make sure.  

Item: LC LP Large LH "shopping" in black
Seller: N/A

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black

Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

Hi rdx4dsoul! Saw this le pliage cuir yesterday and I was very interested at this price, but can you confirm my suspicion that this is a fake?

Item No 161403736518
Seller   bonniejuan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161403736518...84.m1423.l2649



I attached additional photos that the seller sent via messaging


----------



## shay1993

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone could verify if the bags being sold by this seller on Ebay are authentic. It says they are, but it never hurts to double check.

Here's the listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-in-Fra...Handbags&var=460423319992&hash=item25943440a4

She also has another longchamp listing with more pictures:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-in-Fra...Handbags&var=450568202783&hash=item233f739138

Also just to confirm, this looks like the large with the long handle right? I'm a noob- this is my first longchamp bag and I want to make sure it's exactly what I'm looking for!

Thank you so much


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could I please ask if these labels look authentic?  One is from an orange Pliage and the other from a blue apparently... and can you say if they belong to the usual "shopper" size with long handles?


Thanks ever so much for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Hi rdx4dsoul! Saw this le pliage cuir yesterday and I was very interested at this price, but can you confirm my suspicion that this is a fake?
> 
> Item No 161403736518
> Seller   bonniejuan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161403736518...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> I attached additional photos that the seller sent via messaging



Indeed it is ( fake ) !


----------



## me_likey_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Please segregate photos properly. Thanks.


Apologies. Photos have now been segregated properly. You may click on the links again. Thanks! 

Note: They were gifts too like the 2 previous LPs you looked at.

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20Graphite?sort=3&page=1

Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Peacock
Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20in%20Peacock?sort=3&page=1


----------



## me_likey_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Beige and black travelling are both authentic.


Oh wow nice! Thanks for checking!


----------



## longchamplove

Hi rx4dsoul,

Is it true that you can check the authenticity of the Longchamp bag if you searched the 10-digit number on google images and the model and colour of the bag appears?

So far I have tried on my Longchamp models and thank God they all have shown the model and even the colour of my bags.

Thanks!


----------



## longchamplove

Indiana said:


> Hi, could I please ask if these labels look authentic?  One is from an orange Pliage and the other from a blue apparently... and can you say if they belong to the usual "shopper" size with long handles?
> 
> 
> Thanks ever so much for any help!


me thinks this is a fake one....


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Indeed it is ( fake ) !




Thank you! Could have fooled me...


----------



## longchamplove

Hi!

Has anyone tried buying Longchamp bags from coupon sites like Metrodeal? 

I am tempted to buy/order bags from that site. I am just not sure if they are authentic.

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## elise95

can someone help to authenticate this longchamp planetes tote from ebay?thank you =)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-in-Fra...=100012&prg=10073&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=151366294736


----------



## Indiana

longchamplove said:


> me thinks this is a fake one....


Wow, thank you longchamplove!  Seller was sooo plausible!


----------



## rx4dsoul

longchamplove said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> Is it true that you can check the authenticity of the Longchamp bag if you searched the 10-digit number on google images and the model and colour of the bag appears?
> 
> So far I have tried on my Longchamp models and thank God they all have shown the model and even the colour of my bags.
> 
> Thanks!



That is not how we go about it. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Indiana said:


> Wow, thank you longchamplove!  Seller was sooo plausible!



No authentication based on tags alone. Please see our guidelines. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

elise95 said:


> can someone help to authenticate this longchamp planetes tote from ebay?thank you =)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Made-in-Fra...=100012&prg=10073&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=151366294736



This is Fake, sorry.


----------



## Indiana

rx4dsoul said:


> No authentication based on tags alone. Please see our guidelines. Thank you.


Understood and noted - thank you!


----------



## joannamarieee

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp? I bought a similar one to it on Poshmark and my mom wanted to buy another one from this site. 

LONGCHAMP Chocolate Brown Logo Medium Bag w/ Leather Corners & Handle

Link: http://www.magpie-designer-recycling.com/index.php?l=316812

The bag I bought had these tags with them and when I search the model number this one shows up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks in advance!


----------



## longchamplove

rx4dsoul said:


> No authentication based on tags alone. Please see our guidelines. Thank you.


Thanks so much for the enlightenment!


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could you please have a look at this Pliage?  Many thanks!


Seller:  Shiribegum2010


Item No:  251625591005


Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251625591005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Indiana

And also this Pliage please, if it's possible to authenticate without the inner tag?  Thank you again  


Seller:  jmexshop


Item No:  331303295016


Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMENS-DE...16?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d23371828


----------



## good_find

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this brown planetes bag.

Item:* LONGCHAMP PLANETES - LARGE LONG HANDLE - BROWN*

Link: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/brown planetes?sort=3&page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

Indiana said:


> Hi, could you please have a look at this Pliage?  Many thanks!
> 
> 
> Seller:  Shiribegum2010
> 
> 
> Item No:  251625591005
> 
> 
> Link:   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251625591005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

good_find said:


> Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this brown planetes bag.
> 
> Item:* LONGCHAMP PLANETES - LARGE LONG HANDLE - BROWN*
> 
> Link: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/brown planetes?sort=3&page=1



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## joannamarieee

joannamarieee said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Longchamp? I bought a similar one to it on Poshmark and my mom wanted to buy another one from this site.
> 
> LONGCHAMP Chocolate Brown Logo Medium Bag w/ Leather Corners & Handle
> 
> Link: http://www.magpie-designer-recycling.com/index.php?l=316812
> 
> The bag I bought had these tags with them and when I search the model number this one shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732665
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Sorry just wanted to bump my post. Not sure if it was overlooked.


----------



## good_find

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry.




Thanks for this!


----------



## good_find

Hi, hope you can help me authenticate this 2 other bags: Planets and Le Pliage both are large long handle. Thanks in advance! 

ITEM: Longchamp Planetes LLH
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black planetes?sort=3&page=1

--and--

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/lepliage?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Indiana

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Many thanks!


----------



## bigal

Please authenticate. 
Small bag.  Let me know if there is any other information you would need.   Thank you so much!


----------



## hitt

Item: Cosmetic Case-Dome
Color: Paprika(?)
Hastily bid on the item and didn't get a chance to post it here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-pebbled-leather-travel-accessory-bag-long-champ-make-up-clutch-/281418045697
 
Here are also a few personal photos of the item. Thanks in advance!


----------



## me_likey_bags

me_likey_bags said:


> Apologies. Photos have now been segregated properly. You may click on the links again. Thanks!
> 
> Note: They were gifts too like the 2 previous LPs you looked at.
> 
> Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Graphite
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20Graphite?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Item: LP Medium Short Handle in Peacock
> Pics: http://s162.photobucket.com/user/BlazingBadZula/library/Longchamp%20Le%20Pliage%20Medium%20Short%20Handle%20in%20Peacock?sort=3&page=1



Sorry, my post must have been overlooked. Can someone please check these 2 bags?


----------



## stars01

longchamplove said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone tried buying Longchamp bags from coupon sites like Metrodeal?
> 
> I am tempted to buy/order bags from that site. I am just not sure if they are authentic.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! I am not an expert but just a word of caution about those bags sold at Metrodeal. One blogger bought a bag from Metrodeal listed to be authentic but turned out to be fake. Here's the link:

http://www.dreamwalkersworld.com/2013/05/is-metrodeal-selling-fake-longchamp-bags.html


----------



## snowysweet

I just bought a new LC le pliage small long handle bag online, and I've compared with the LC le pliage small/medium I bought back in 2011 in store (made in France), and the leather of my new bag doesn't feel soft like my old one. Note that my new one is Made in China. It's also smaller in size than my old small/medium bag. For the snap button thing, it doesn't say Original... but has Longchamp written twice. But I read that bags from 2013 has Longchamp written twice and smaller in size than the old version? 

Please help me authenticate this, thanks.

*LP Small/Medium Long Handle in Bilberry (or Myrtille)*

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DdjExNExwN1RVR1k&usp=sharing


----------



## dswthng

Hello,
Can someone help me authenticate this LC Backpack? Purchased at a thrift store. The leather is cracking and bubbling in some places so that is one reason I am questioning it.  Not sure if I am doing this right, but here is the link to the pictures.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/deetag951/library/Longchamp Backpack


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jannes

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage . 

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=51098192&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=Longchamp

New to the Longchamp-forum. Is it possible to authenticate this LP from the photos in the link?  A Norwegian site. Seller says it was bought in Paris last year. 

Do you know which size it is? Looks like a small or maybe medium?


----------



## rx4dsoul

snowysweet said:


> I just bought a new LC le pliage small long handle bag online, and I've compared with the LC le pliage small/medium I bought back in 2011 in store (made in France), and the leather of my new bag doesn't feel soft like my old one. Note that my new one is Made in China. It's also smaller in size than my old small/medium bag. For the snap button thing, it doesn't say Original... but has Longchamp written twice. But I read that bags from 2013 has Longchamp written twice and smaller in size than the old version?
> 
> Please help me authenticate this, thanks.
> 
> *LP Small/Medium Long Handle in Bilberry (or Myrtille)*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DdjExNExwN1RVR1k&usp=sharing



Please post a better heads-on shot of the tag...with no blur and with better natural light (no flash). Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dswthng said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me authenticate this LC Backpack? Purchased at a thrift store. The leather is cracking and bubbling in some places so that is one reason I am questioning it.  Not sure if I am doing this right, but here is the link to the pictures.
> 
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/deetag951/library/Longchamp Backpack
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

hitt said:


> Item: Cosmetic Case-Dome
> Color: Paprika(?)
> Hastily bid on the item and didn't get a chance to post it here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-pebbled-leather-travel-accessory-bag-long-champ-make-up-clutch-/281418045697
> 
> Here are also a few personal photos of the item. Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bigal said:


> Please authenticate.
> Small bag.  Let me know if there is any other information you would need.   Thank you so much!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

joannamarieee said:


> Sorry just wanted to bump my post. Not sure if it was overlooked.



Will need to look at the tag or numerical code. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

me_likey_bags said:


> Sorry, my post must have been overlooked. Can someone please check these 2 bags?



These are both fake. Sorry.


----------



## bigal

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks you for looking and authenticating!


----------



## good_find

Hi there! Hope you can look into these links and help me authenticate the 2 bags: Planetes and Le Pliage both are large long handle. I am planning to buy these and would like to have second opinion if these are indeed original. Thanks in advance! 

ITEM: Longchamp Planetes LLH
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black planetes?sort=3&page=1

--and--

ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/lepliage?sort=3&page=1


----------



## snowysweet

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post a better heads-on shot of the tag...with no blur and with better natural light (no flash). Thank you.


I can't find my digital camera so I only have my iphone and the camera isn't very good. I took the old photos at night, and I have just added a few more photos I took during day time today. 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DdjExNExwN1RVR1k&usp=sharing

Sorry those photos are as clear as I could right now with my phone.


----------



## dswthng

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks so much for you help and reply! Yay. Now Im off to find out where to get this leather repaired!


----------



## Deboi12

Hi please authenticate this

Longchamp LM metal medium short handle blue
Thank you


----------



## Deboi12

Hi this is an additional photo to my orginal post, i am really sorry I was really having hard time uploading all the photos, hope you could understand. Thank you

Please authenticate this longchamp LM metal blue MSH


----------



## rx4dsoul

Deboi12 said:


> Hi this is an additional photo to my orginal post, i am really sorry I was really having hard time uploading all the photos, hope you could understand. Thank you
> 
> Please authenticate this longchamp LM metal blue MSH



Hi. Please see page one. Thank you.


----------



## Deboi12

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please see page one. Thank you.


Hi how to attached multple photos having hard time uploading it


----------



## Deboi12

This is another pic of the longchamp LM metal blue thanks


----------



## Deboi12

Please do help me authenticate this bag longchamp LM metal blue


----------



## Deboi12

Another photo of LM metal blue thanks


----------



## good_find

good_find said:


> Hi there! Hope you can look into these links and help me authenticate the 2 bags: Planetes and Le Pliage both are large long handle. I am planning to buy these and would like to have second opinion if these are indeed original. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Planetes LLH
> LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black planetes?sort=3&page=1
> 
> --and--
> 
> ITEM: Longchamp Le Pliage LLH
> LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/lepliage?sort=3&page=1




Hi rx4dsoul, can you help me check if these bags are authentic or not? I think my earlier post got bumped off. I am hoping you can guide me if I should buy them. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

good_find said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, can you help me check if these bags are authentic or not? I think my earlier post got bumped off. I am hoping you can guide me if I should buy them. Thank you!



These are both fakes, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## Deboi12

Hi rx4dsoul please help authenticate the bag that i posted. Thank you.


----------



## spee02

Hi!  I guess my posts got lost in here.  Could you please help me figure out if this is authentic?  I heard it may be a really old LP.  

It's a LP Large long handled in black: 

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black


----------



## shay1993

Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Longchamp and I'm so excited! The only problem is, I'm afraid it may be fake. I purchased it off Beyond the Rack; I've bought a Michael Kors watch and Raybans from BTR and they were both real, but I'm afraid about my long champ.

It is the pliage "shopping" style with long handles in black. I have taken a bunch of pictures of the important parts and made an album in hopes that some of you ladies can help me figure out if its authentic or not!

http://imgur.com/a/EbC8j

Some additional info:
The bag did come with a little care pamphlet. The buttons are reinforced with the clear plastic things I've seen on other bags. The zipper does say "YKK", and it also has a 'T' and 45 on the side. 

I'm concerned about two things. The first is the diamond pattern on the leather flap; on the authentic bags I've seen the diamonds are horizontal, not vertical like mine. Secondly, and I'm not sure if this can be seen properly, but the accent on the "modèle" isn't as pronounced as the other two accents, and I'm afraid it's missing entirely, meaning it would be fake.

Please let me know if any additional photos are needed. Thank you so much for helping me out!


----------



## Deboi12

Deboi12 said:


> Hi this is an additional photo to my orginal post, i am really sorry I was really having hard time uploading all the photos, hope you could understand. Thank you
> 
> Please authenticate this longchamp LM metal blue MSH



Hi i hope you could check my post regarding longchamp LM metal blue MSH thank you in advanced


----------



## Deboi12

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi. Please see page one. Thank you.



Longchamp LM metal blue MSH
hope you could check it thank you


----------



## colk

Kindly authenticate this 2 bags I recently purchased online.  TIA!

Large LM Metal in Platine:


----------



## colk

Second bag is a Medium LePilage Neo (Sorry I tried to rotate the pics and looks fine in my album, not sure why pic comes out different........)


----------



## joannamarieee

rx4dsoul said:


> Will need to look at the tag or numerical code. Thank you.




I attached pictures of the tags in this post. I hope they're helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mukupka

hi,please help me to authenticate my longchamp, it is limited edition and I have never seen this one before.
Item: Longchamp made of felt


----------



## rx4dsoul

joannamarieee said:


> I attached pictures of the tags in this post. I hope they're helpful. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739891
> View attachment 2739892
> View attachment 2739893



It's authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mukupka said:


> hi,please help me to authenticate my longchamp, it is limited edition and I have never seen this one before.
> Item: Longchamp made of felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739961
> View attachment 2739962
> View attachment 2739964
> View attachment 2739965
> View attachment 2739966
> View attachment 2739968



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

colk said:


> Second bag is a Medium LePilage Neo (Sorry I tried to rotate the pics and looks fine in my album, not sure why pic comes out different........)
> 
> [



Need a photo of the tag without blur. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Deboi12 said:


> Longchamp LM metal blue MSH
> hope you could check it thank you



This is fake, unfortunately. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

colk said:


> Kindly authenticate this 2 bags I recently purchased online.  TIA!



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## colk

rx4dsoul said:


> Need a photo of the tag without blur. Thanks!



Hope these pics r better! Thx!


----------



## colk

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry.



OMG, I bought the 2 bags from Beyond the Rack.  I thought should be ok.    is it possible I can get 2nd opinion?


----------



## shay1993

Hi rx4dsoul, I made a post yesterday in regards to a bag I purchased, please let me know if it's authentic or not!


----------



## dario

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this Longchamp bag? Many thanks!

Name: Longchamp large Le Pliage cuir


----------



## aitel

Hi.

Please authenticate,

LP Large Long Handle

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0778886
1899089015


http://postimg.org/image/f3htoexa1/

http://s27.postimg.org/n59n02omr/IMG_9765.jpg

thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

dario said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Longchamp bag? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Longchamp large Le Pliage cuir




This one looks good &#128077; 
Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm


----------



## dario

Thanks Goldfish19!  I am a bit concern about this bag as both snaps (interior pocket and at the bottom of the bag) are NOT reinforced with a transparent disc around the snaps. And the care card is 4-fold instead of 3-fold (please see more pictures). That makes me wonder if the bag is authentic or not.




















I will wait for rx4dsoul comment as well. But anyway, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Silkpearl

Please authenticate this pochette style shoulder bag in a light blue/grey vinyl(?)/patent . 
Seller: consignment store
If real - grateful for any info on age and style, with thanks.


----------



## Silkpearl

Blue grey pochette


----------



## Silkpearl

Blue grey pochette - label


----------



## Silkpearl

Back of label - pochette


----------



## Silkpearl

Blue grey pochette - logo


----------



## Silkpearl

Pochette - hardware toggle - last photo. TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> This one looks good &#128077;
> Please wait for rx4dsoul to confirm



I do agree it's real!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Silkpearl said:


> Please authenticate this pochette style shoulder bag in a light blue/grey vinyl(?)/patent .
> Seller: consignment store
> If real - grateful for any info on age and style, with thanks.



A vintage piece from the  Roseau line ..not sure of year though ( not beyond 2000) but, it's Real.


----------



## Silkpearl

rx4dsoul said:


> A vintage piece from the  Roseau line ..not sure of year though ( not beyond 2000) but, it's Real.


Thanks very much for this, rx4dsoul .


----------



## spee02

spee02 said:


> Hi!  I guess my posts got lost in here.  Could you please help me figure out if this is authentic?  I heard it may be a really old LP.
> 
> It's a LP Large long handled in black:
> 
> http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black



I'm going to bump this. Sorry!  I'm just really curious about this bag.  Does anyone have experience with the older LP?


----------



## dario

rx4dsoul said:


> I do agree it's real!


Thanks rx4dsoul!!! I am very happy now!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

spee02 said:


> I'm going to bump this. Sorry!  I'm just really curious about this bag.  Does anyone have experience with the older LP?



It's authentic and vintage (?year). Old but Real. 
Sorry,  I thought I already replied to this one but seems i havent .


----------



## spee02

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic and vintage (?year). Old but Real.
> Sorry,  I thought I already replied to this one but seems i havent .



Awesome. Thanks so much as you've been a huge help.  I wanted to make sure it was worth it before getting the handles repaired.  I'll be getting a newer one soon, but they're a bit smaller, I believe.  This one is perfect for me.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## aitel

Hi.

Please authenticate,

LP Large Long Handle

CLA LIG/M/02
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN CHINA
0778886
1899089015


http://postimg.org/image/f3htoexa1/

http://s27.postimg.org/n59n02omr/IMG_9765.jpg

thanks!


----------



## joannamarieee

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.




Thanks so much!


----------



## tempurabits

Hi, please help me authenticate
thanks in advance

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Beige 
Name of the seller: moutsi83
Item no.: 191313081784
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Discounted-LONGCHAMP-Large-Le-Pliage-Nylon-TOTE-Bag-Beige-from-Outlet-/191313081784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8b25f5b8


----------



## tempurabits

and also this one please ... i did not know there are factory outlets


Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Beige 
Name of the seller: cooltablets
Item no.: 191314782721
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le-Pliage-Nylon-TOTE-Shoulder-Bag-Large-from-factory-outlet-/191314782721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2c8b3fea01


----------



## vesna

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this le Pliage:


Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Graphite
 Name of the seller: ruby-galaxy
 Item no.: 111452806140
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19f31adbfc


thanks a lot, Vesna


----------



## rx4dsoul

vesna said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this le Pliage:
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Graphite
> Name of the seller: ruby-galaxy
> Item no.: 111452806140
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19f31adbfc
> 
> 
> thanks a lot, Vesna



This is fake, sorry. The leather's substandard and tag details are wrong.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tempurabits said:


> and also this one please ... i did not know there are factory outlets
> 
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Large Beige
> Name of the seller: cooltablets
> Item no.: 191314782721
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item2c8b3fea01



Kindly see our guidelines on first page, it is difficult to help without the materials we need. Thank you.


----------



## vesna

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry. The leather's substandard and tag details are wrong.



thanks, that is how it looked to me too....I appreciate it


----------



## michelle123456

PLS AUTHENTICATE

ITEM: PLANETES MSH GRAPHITE

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1418968017_dcd0de3c26b9b2c2685932c58760a09b

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1422913615_cccac2b9a092cca0c3eee758f8de5ca4

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1418715041_9db7ffb4f83e96339e5dfa5ee72aab02

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1417898818_0053e5a354974689fd4ce745fec6e911


----------



## good_find

Hi, can you help me check if this is authentic?

Item: Planetes Large Long Handle - Black
Seller: dlbodytreats

Link: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/planetes?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!


----------



## kobee1029

Hello! Please help me check if this lc is authentic... These are the pics sent by the seller only...


----------



## kobee1029

Another pic


----------



## kobee1029

The tag


----------



## bellarose100

Hi can someone have a look at this and tells if it's authentic I purchased from a site called catch of the day here in Australia pretty legit site but I am new to long champ and want to make sure I got the real deal


----------



## bellarose100

More photos 






This is the small size in black 


	

		
			
		

		
	
this is the booklet I got with it nothing else not even a dust cover is that normal?


----------



## phdgal

Hi ladies, please take a look at these.


----------



## phdgal

Here are some more pictures.

















There's a T  YKK on the zipper of the inside pocket but the main zipper (with the round pull) doesn't have it.  I thought they should all have it.


----------



## phdgal

More pictures.













Thank you so much.


----------



## goldfish19

phdgal said:


> More pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.




No red flags IMO  but kindly wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## phdgal

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags IMO  but kindly wait for rx4dsoul to comment.




Thanks Goldfish!  Do you know what the top line on the plastic tag mean?  CLA  WIL/M/03 
I'm trying to figure out if this was the 2012 or 2014 red.


----------



## kobee1029

Hi goldfish could you alao check my post from 9909-9911? Thanks


----------



## good_find

Hi rx4dsoul, please help me check if any of these bags are authentic? I just want to make sure before I decide to buy one. All are from online sellers and I'm a bit iffy given that there are a lot of fake bags being sold nowadays especially online. Thank you and hope you can accommodate! 


ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Black (from dlbodytreats)
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black-dlbodytreats?sort=3&page=1
---

ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Blue (from luxebags)
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/blue planetes?sort=3&page=1
---

ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Black (from brandsuite)
LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black-brandsuite?sort=3&page=1


----------



## rx4dsoul

good_find said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please help me check if any of these bags are authentic? I just want to make sure before I decide to buy one. All are from online sellers and I'm a bit iffy given that there are a lot of fake bags being sold nowadays especially online. Thank you and hope you can accommodate!
> 
> 
> ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Black (from dlbodytreats)
> LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black-dlbodytreats?sort=3&page=1
> ---
> 
> ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Blue (from luxebags)
> LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/blue planetes?sort=3&page=1
> ---
> 
> ITEM: Planetes Large Long Hadle in Black (from brandsuite)
> LINK: http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/good_find27/library/black-brandsuite?sort=3&page=1



These are fakes, unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> No red flags IMO  but kindly wait for rx4dsoul to comment.



Agree with goldfish19....this is Real.
It's the original red.


----------



## goldfish19

phdgal said:


> Thanks Goldfish!  Do you know what the top line on the plastic tag mean?  CLA  WIL/M/03
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if this was the 2012 or 2014 red.




I have no idea what those numbers mean, but am curious too!


----------



## goldfish19

kobee1029 said:


> Hi goldfish could you alao check my post from 9909-9911? Thanks




I'm not very familiar with this model, sorry, plus I think clearer photos are needed. Please see page 1 for the guidelines  rx4dsoul might be able to help!


----------



## phdgal

rx4dsoul said:


> Agree with goldfish19....this is Real.
> It's the original red.



Thank you.  Do you know what does number and letters mean on the plastic tag?


----------



## michelle123456

Hi rx4dsoul and goldfish19. Pls authenticate. Thanks

Item: Planetes graphite short handle
Seller: thebagoutletph

http://s1038.photobucket.com/user/Mytchrivera/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## shay1993

shay1993 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Longchamp and I'm so excited! The only problem is, I'm afraid it may be fake. I purchased it off Beyond the Rack; I've bought a Michael Kors watch and Raybans from BTR and they were both real, but I'm afraid about my long champ.
> 
> It is the pliage "shopping" style with long handles in black. I have taken a bunch of pictures of the important parts and made an album in hopes that some of you ladies can help me figure out if its authentic or not!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EbC8j
> 
> Some additional info:
> The bag did come with a little care pamphlet. The buttons are reinforced with the clear plastic things I've seen on other bags. The zipper does say "YKK", and it also has a 'T' and 45 on the side.
> 
> I'm concerned about two things. The first is the diamond pattern on the leather flap; on the authentic bags I've seen the diamonds are horizontal, not vertical like mine. Secondly, and I'm not sure if this can be seen properly, but the accent on the "modèle" isn't as pronounced as the other two accents, and I'm afraid it's missing entirely, meaning it would be fake.
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos are needed. Thank you so much for helping me out!


Hi, I think my post got lost in here, I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out!!!

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

michelle123456 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul and goldfish19. Pls authenticate. Thanks
> 
> Item: Planetes graphite short handle
> Seller: thebagoutletph
> 
> http://s1038.photobucket.com/user/Mytchrivera/library/Mobile Uploads



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shay1993 said:


> Hi, I think my post got lost in here, I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out!!!
> 
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Hi rx4dsoul, i am new to purse blog. Please i need your help to authenticate my longchamp LM and victoire.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Another photo for my LM


----------



## bellarose100

bellarose100 said:


> Hi can someone have a look at this and tells if it's authentic I purchased from a site called catch of the day here in Australia pretty legit site but I am new to long champ and want to make sure I got the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746231
> View attachment 2746232
> View attachment 2746233






Hi I think I got skipped as well if I need to add anything please let me know as I am new to longchamp usually over in the Chanel boards thanks ladies x


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Please rx4dsoul reply. I need you to
Aunthenticate my long champ. Please please


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Another picture


----------



## michelle123456

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, sorry.



Hi. May I know what made it fake? Thanks


----------



## iamsuperblessed

iamsuperblessed said:


> Please rx4dsoul reply. I need you to
> Aunthenticate my long champ. Please please


Thank you so much!


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Hi rx4dsoul and goldfish19, please authenticate my longchamp victoire. Thank you. I will wait till you comment. Thanks.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

More pics.


----------



## fallen_angel

This bag was purchased from Beyond the Rack. 


I've read multiple authentication guides, and I'm pretty sure it is authentic, but I need expert confirmation 


All of the important parts (leather colour/quality, handles, zipper, zipper pull, snaps, etc.) seem ok. I'm only attaching pictures of the parts that concern me, but I can take more if more are needed.







The leather has a distinct diamond pattern, but the pattern goes splotchy in some places. Normal?










I can't tell if the accents are stamped correctly. They aren't visible at all because of the placement of the stitching. The text reads, LE PLIAGE "SHOPPING" - MODELE DEPOSE






Inner tag. It seems strange that the text is so poorly printed. Is the info correct? 






I know the nylon is supposed to be matte, but this bag has a bit of a sheen to it. It's not exactly shiny, but it definitely reflects light, so I wouldn't say that it's matte ...


I'd appreciate any opinions!


----------



## vnysia

Hi!

Could you please help authenticate this LC LP Cuir? It's a medium navy. I'm wondering if the navy is supposed to be this dark... and there's this weird box indentation around the heatstamps  I bought it from a local seller in indonesia. And I'm pretty sure I got the wrong care card as it doesn't have any mention about lambskin! 

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415313am_zpsadd03d46.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415321am_zps011c8a6a.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-2014121703am_zpsef3b0e8d.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415344am_zps74847abd.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415412am_zpsb47cd348.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415422am_zpsb1c0e497.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415433am_zps63c858c6.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415508am_zpseacc41b8.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415528am_zps74f8769a.jpg

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415444am_zps71b09538.jpg

If it's a fake could you also please tell me why?    thanks


----------



## MEGM

Hi! I am not sure of the name of this brown pebbled bag.
Bought on the site Thredup. 
http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1
Thanks very much!


----------



## MEGM

One more. Le Pliage coin purse.
Bought on Thredup.
http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Meggiemoo84/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1
Thanks again!


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamsuperblessed said:


> More pics.



This is fake, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vnysia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this LC LP Cuir? It's a medium navy. I'm wondering if the navy is supposed to be this dark... and there's this weird box indentation around the heatstamps  I bought it from a local seller in indonesia. And I'm pretty sure I got the wrong care card as it doesn't have any mention about lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a fake could you also please tell me why?    thanks



This is fake, sorry. 
So many details, including materials and quality , are wrong.


----------



## rx4dsoul

fallen_angel said:


> This bag was purchased from Beyond the Rack.
> 
> 
> I've read multiple authentication guides, and I'm pretty sure it is authentic, but I need expert confirmation
> 
> 
> All of the important parts (leather colour/quality, handles, zipper, zipper pull, snaps, etc.) seem ok. I'm only attaching pictures of the parts that concern me, but I can take more if more are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather has a distinct diamond pattern, but the pattern goes splotchy in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the nylon is supposed to be matte, but this bag has a bit of a sheen to it. It's not exactly shiny, but it definitely reflects light, so I wouldn't say that it's matte ...
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any opinions!



It's authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamsuperblessed said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, i am new to purse blog. Please i need your help to authenticate my longchamp LM and victoire.



Please show the tag. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

vnysia said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this LC LP Cuir? It's a medium navy. I'm wondering if the navy is supposed to be this dark... and there's this weird box indentation around the heatstamps  I bought it from a local seller in indonesia. And I'm pretty sure I got the wrong care card as it doesn't have any mention about lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415313am_zpsadd03d46.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415321am_zps011c8a6a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-2014121703am_zpsef3b0e8d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415344am_zps74847abd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415412am_zpsb47cd348.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415422am_zpsb1c0e497.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415433am_zps63c858c6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415508am_zpseacc41b8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415528am_zps74f8769a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff96/vnysia/Photo13-09-201415444am_zps71b09538.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a fake could you also please tell me why?    thanks




One of the worse fakes I've seen. The materials used are substandard (especially the leather or if it's even leather) and the details are all wrong. This one was not hard to tell. So sorry! I hope you get your money back.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Here is the tag thanks rx4dsoul.. I had the paper bag with care card


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Here is the longchamp LM metal


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamsuperblessed said:


> Here is the longchamp LM metal



I'm afraid this is fake, materials are substandard and that tag definitely is counterfeit. Sorry.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

So sad here. Got this from online seller here in the Philippines. But please look at this long champ Neo i got from another seller.


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Rx4dsoul another picture from my long Neo. Please authenticate please


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Longchamp Neo more picture


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Tag of longchamp neo


----------



## fallen_angel

rx4dsoul said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Item: Longchamp Neo navy blue color
Name of the Seller: Anetchanetch (instagram online seller)


----------



## vnysia

goldfish19 said:


> One of the worse fakes I've seen. The materials used are substandard (especially the leather or if it's even leather) and the details are all wrong. This one was not hard to tell. So sorry! I hope you get your money back.



Oh I'm gonna hunt the seller down! How upsetting. I've seen worse fakes, but then they were easy to spot...(overly glossy leather, adjustable strap, etc). Thanks for your help!


----------



## iamsuperblessed

Please goldfish19, iamsuperblessed here. I had many post here please take time to authenticate my longchamp. Hi rx4dsoul you also please. God keep you all...


----------



## spee02

I'm just curious, goldfish19, do you have much experience with vintage LP?   Rx4dsoul was kind enough to authenticate a bag for me, but I was just curious as to how old it actually is. It's not super important or urgent...I'm just a nerd and like to know these things.  

If you could take a look that would be great. It seems to me that the biggest difference between this and the newer ones is the handles and the size (I don't have a size comparison photo, though).  I was wondering if someone could put an approximate year on it. 

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/sloppyeli1/library/LC LP LLH Black?sort=3&src=wap&page=1

Thanks so much, either way!  You guys are awesome!


----------



## jodeebelle

Hi,

Kindly help confirm if this longchamp bag is authentic or not? 

Item: Longchamp planetes large tote (black) 
Seller: Colleague from work
Item no.: N/A
Link for the pictures: 

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1458.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1439.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1442.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1449.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1452.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1456.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1424.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1446.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1447.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1450.jpg

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1451.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## luvilli

*         Hi rx4dsoul, please i need your help to authenticate this longchamp bag 
Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp planetes plum
*Name of the seller*: -
*Item no*.: -
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :

































thank you for your attentions


----------



## jodeebelle

jodeebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly help confirm if this longchamp bag is authentic or not?
> 
> Item: Longchamp planetes large tote (black)
> Seller: Colleague from work
> Item no.: N/A
> Link for the pictures:
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1458.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1439.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1442.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1449.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1452.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1456.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1424.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1446.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1447.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1450.jpg
> 
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z455/jodibelle/IMG_1451.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Hi  rx4dsoul, can you help check if this longchamp bag is authentic? My colleague is selling this to me for around $111 (5000 pesos PHP).

Thank you!!!


----------



## bellarose100

Hi 

Could someone please check if this bag is authentic 

Bag is: Longchamp Le Pliage Classic Large Tote Bag Long Strap

Sellar is: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Sammytreasurehouse


----------



## jodeebelle

luvilli said:


> *         Hi rx4dsoul, please i need your help to authenticate this longchamp bag
> Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp planetes plum
> *Name of the seller*: -
> *Item no*.: -
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your attentions



Hi luvilli, I think we have the same model but mine is black. I also posted pictures of my bag and waiting if someone can answer if it is authentic. I went through several sites with details on how to check if a longchamp is authentic. 

When I checked the back side of the flap on my LC, i don't feel the logo embossed. Is it really a requirement? How about yours? Thanks


----------



## luvilli

hai jodeebelle.. I have'nt received the bag yet, but I've had the same type before , and the logo is not embossed to back side of the flap..


----------



## jodeebelle

luvilli said:


> hai jodeebelle.. I have'nt received the bag yet, but I've had the same type before , and the logo is not embossed to back side of the flap..



Thanks luvilli!!!


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, I bought long sought after Palm le Pliage.


I received it, however the leather seems more shiny than all the rest I have, and the nylon is also a bit shinier. 


Here are the photos to the best of my ability, so please, if you have enough information, let me know what you think of the authenticity. I will make better photos if needed. Thanks a lot, vesna


----------



## vesna

more photos


----------



## gakionna

Please help authenticate?
Item: Longchamp Planetes medium SH in plum

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...56-BBA1-BE2A7660CD43_zpsv6olelub.jpg.html?o=0

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...D0-A497-1153345BF316_zpswhl6rxfd.jpg.html?o=1

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...02-BB00-78CB9903DF94_zps0wjo64g0.jpg.html?o=2

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...48-910D-4EF2543EEA9E_zpstaatsrw7.jpg.html?o=3

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...1E-B063-0D4E5D80EBF8_zpsbrkigwsf.jpg.html?o=4

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...A0-BEC0-2EE493E75B49_zpsxxkm0a0b.jpg.html?o=5

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...0-BABE-34CDA39D2AD7_zpsgmrlxiyi.jpg.html?o=10

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...B-8A84-5DCF7991C181_zpsztj4d7g0.jpg.html?o=12

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...2-939C-F3377FB714F2_zpsxoxyrlln.jpg.html?o=13

thanks in advance


----------



## rx4dsoul

jodeebelle said:


> Hi  rx4dsoul, can you help check if this longchamp bag is authentic? My colleague is selling this to me for around $111 (5000 pesos PHP).
> 
> Thank you!!!



Hi. Please post a better heads-on view of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

vesna said:


> more photos



This is fake. Poor leather and fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellarose100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone please check if this bag is authentic
> 
> Bag is: Longchamp Le Pliage Classic Large Tote Bag Long Strap
> 
> Sellar is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Sammytreasurehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751075
> View attachment 2751076
> View attachment 2751077
> View attachment 2751078
> View attachment 2751079



There are some details that look off...please post a photo of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## gakionna

gakionna said:


> Please help authenticate?
> Item: Longchamp Planetes medium SH in plum
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...56-BBA1-BE2A7660CD43_zpsv6olelub.jpg.html?o=0
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...D0-A497-1153345BF316_zpswhl6rxfd.jpg.html?o=1
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...02-BB00-78CB9903DF94_zps0wjo64g0.jpg.html?o=2
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...48-910D-4EF2543EEA9E_zpstaatsrw7.jpg.html?o=3
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...1E-B063-0D4E5D80EBF8_zpsbrkigwsf.jpg.html?o=4
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...A0-BEC0-2EE493E75B49_zpsxxkm0a0b.jpg.html?o=5
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...0-BABE-34CDA39D2AD7_zpsgmrlxiyi.jpg.html?o=10
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...B-8A84-5DCF7991C181_zpsztj4d7g0.jpg.html?o=12
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/g...2-939C-F3377FB714F2_zpsxoxyrlln.jpg.html?o=13
> 
> thanks in advance



additional info.

Seller:a friend
Item no.N/A

Thanks!


----------



## bellarose100

rx4dsoul said:


> There are some details that look off...please post a photo of the tag. Thanks.




Sellar is not getting back to me for the request on the tag that's telling me it's a fake . Thanks for your help


----------



## luvilli

rx4dsoul please please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes bag..

*Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp planetes prune
*Name of the seller*: babymican (facebook)
*Item no*.: -
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :



































thank you very much for your help


----------



## minniemink

Hi, Im new to Longchamp, please could anyone authenticate this bag? Thanks!  


Bag: Longchamp BLACK Planete Planetes Small Tote Bag Long Handle


Seller: lovefashion4ever2012 


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181501838766?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## teffa08

LONGCHAMP PLANETES MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE in Navy Blue

Paauthenticate nmn po. thanks!  im new here and cant upload multiple photos. i'll just upload again the rest of the photos. thank you!


----------



## teffa08

here's another photo.


----------



## teffa08

another one. Ü


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


> rx4dsoul please please help me to authenticate this longchamp planetes bag..
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* : Longchamp planetes prune
> *Name of the seller*: babymican (facebook)
> *Item no*.: -
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for your help



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

minniemink said:


> Hi, Im new to Longchamp, please could anyone authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bag: Longchamp BLACK Planete Planetes Small Tote Bag Long Handle
> 
> 
> Seller: lovefashion4ever2012
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181501838766?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is Fake...details, tag, proportions, are wrong.


----------



## ileys

Hi! Please help me authenticate this medium navy longchamp neo &#128522; 
This is from an online seller in instagram &#128522;
Any help would be greatly appreaciated! TIA! &#128556;

https://app.box.com/s/uhmj0dgahpzvsluorp7b

https://app.box.com/s/0c8gvjjoficrkj1yjmzd

https://app.box.com/s/i3p2lx8qzbygm05j8s8j

https://app.box.com/s/r2aqabrs9x8rrxoxjz36

https://app.box.com/s/ek0fthnclia8i40ae4nr

https://app.box.com/s/0h7d8plzaidaonhajyd0

https://app.box.com/s/5p78gmub4vfvjsrw3v5a

https://app.box.com/s/nuu2mccincgwc7k345p0

https://app.box.com/s/jrwp4g9yin40xggs65zx

https://app.box.com/s/xdwhnneok8jl74b4abuv

https://app.box.com/s/s7c4vkw5egefla4wqfzc


----------



## luvilli

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



thank youuu rx4dsoul u're so kind... big huuug...


----------



## sleepykris

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake...details, tag, proportions, are wrong.


Can you tell me specifically what looks wrong?  It looks exactly like my planetes I picked up from bloomingdales, except mine is plum.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sleepykris said:


> Can you tell me specifically what looks wrong?  It looks exactly like my planetes I picked up from bloomingdales, except mine is plum.



Already stated in the post. More specific details are not discussed. thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

teffa08 said:


> another one. Ü



This is fake, tag details are wrong. Sorry.


----------



## ileys

Hi rx4dsoul! Please please authenticate post #9982 &#128522;


----------



## rx4dsoul

ileys said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! Please please authenticate post #9982 &#128522;



The pbotos are too small. Sorry.


----------



## gakionna

Hi rx4dsoul! Please authenticate post #9969 &#128512; thank you in advance!


----------



## ileys

rx4dsoul said:


> The pbotos are too small. Sorry.



Hi rx4dsoul! Sorry bout that! Kindly check this link for the pictures thanks a lot! 

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/yllehs19/library/LC Neo


----------



## rx4dsoul

ileys said:


> Hi rx4dsoul! Sorry bout that! Kindly check this link for the pictures thanks a lot!
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/user/yllehs19/library/LC Neo



It's a Fake Neo. Materials are substandard and the tag is counterfeit. Sorry.


----------



## MEGM

Hi! I am not sure of the name of this brown pebbled bag. Authentic?
 Bought on the site Thredup. 
http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Me...?sort=3&page=1
 Thanks very much!


----------



## MEGM

One more. Le Pliage coin purse. Could someone authenticate, please?
 Bought on Thredup.
http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/Me...?sort=3&page=1
 Thanks again!


----------



## ileys

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a Fake Neo. Materials are substandard and the tag is counterfeit. Sorry.



Aw..  Thanks rxdsoul!


----------



## Parisiangirl

I bought this Longchamp Roseau bag in a resale store yesterday (and realize I paid too much).  I just want to make sure it's authentic at least before the 5-day return policy is up.

I'm a bit concerned because the zipper pull says "Longchamp 1948" on both sides.  Is that normal in newer models?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Parisiangirl said:


> I bought this Longchamp Roseau bag in a resale store yesterday (and realize I paid too much).  I just want to make sure it's authentic at least before the 5-day return policy is up.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned because the zipper pull says "Longchamp 1948" on both sides.  Is that normal in newer models?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



If you meant to ask if it is from this year, no it isn't...but it was made within the last couple years, and it is authentic.


----------



## Indiana

Hi, could I please have an opinion on this Pliage?  TIA!  


Item:  Le Pliage
Seller:  lilmorris1982
No:  201175654721
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201175654721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Parisiangirl

rx4dsoul said:


> If you meant to ask if it is from this year, no it isn't...but it was made within the last couple years, and it is authentic.


Thank you for authenticating.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Ladies I'd greatly appreciate your help. I bought this on eBay and I'm pretty certain it's fake  especially because I can't find this style anywhere. The leather feels very plasticky and it is made in China. 

Seller: texaststarck

Item # 271603302374

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271603302374?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gakionna

hello everyone!can someone please authenticate this longchamp planetes sh in plum?thanks in advance!

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/gakionna/slideshow/longchamp


----------



## bellona

Hi! I got a small Le Pliage Shopping at a consignment shop and used Snob Affair's guide to check for authenticity, but I'm not sure and would like another opinion!
Everything looks good except for two things, and they bother me as being not quite right:
1) The stamped-on jockey logo and words on the flap are pretty faint. It's there, but the indentation isn't very deep so you have to look closely. The words are correct and the accent marks go in the right direction. Also you can't see the jockey indent on the underside of the flap, but you can feel something there. (or maybe i'm just being wishful.) Could that be attributed to previous usage?
2) The tag doesn't say "LONGCHAMP PARIS" on it. Instead, it says 
Made in FRANCE
0712235
SPE CHE/02
2605089006​I've been trying to find out if this tag is a valid tag, but nothing I've found says anything about the missing words.

On another note, there was a twin black Le Pliage also at the consignment shop, exactly the same (but different serial number) except the indentations on the black one were much deeper and the jockey was visible from the underside. It also has the missing words on the tag, so I guess my main unease about this bag is the tag, so I'd really appreciate it if someone could verify it or not.






http://imgur.com/OdLRmQW





http://imgur.com/nMuMs2b





http://imgur.com/PvgRhnH





http://imgur.com/5SBOGKH

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellona said:


> Hi! I got a small Le Pliage Shopping at a consignment shop and used Snob Affair's guide to check for authenticity, but I'm not sure and would like another opinion!
> Everything looks good except for two things, and they bother me
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## huhi123

Hi,

I'm new into Longchamp and will need help in authentiating this Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Cyclamen that I just bought from a friend. Is it authentic? Appreciate the help. Thanks!
















Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

huhi123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new into Longchamp and will need help in authentiating this Le Pliage Small Short Handle in Cyclamen that I just bought from a friend. Is it authentic? Appreciate the help. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2758944
> 
> View attachment 2758945
> 
> View attachment 2758946
> 
> View attachment 2758948
> 
> View attachment 2758950
> 
> View attachment 2758954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes it is Authentic.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Creativelyswank said:


> Ladies I'd greatly appreciate your help. I bought this on eBay and I'm pretty certain it's fake  especially because I can't find this style anywhere. The leather feels very plasticky and it is made in China.
> 
> Seller: texaststarck
> 
> Item # 271603302374
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271603302374?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 2758498
> View attachment 2758499
> View attachment 2758502
> View attachment 2758503
> View attachment 2758504




Hi,
Not trying to be impatient, but don't  also want to be overlooked. Plus if it is real I need to leave FB. And if if beyond a blatant fake well I hope I provided a laugh. Lol. Thank you.


----------



## Nephis

Hello rx4dsoul !

I wish to buy a bag from a reseller he give me the folowing photo for proof.
Can you please help me to authenticate it ?

*Name/item description/specific item* : I don't know unfortunately
*Name of the seller*: N/A
*Item no*.:  N/A
*Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 2 photos

Thank you very much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nephis said:


> Hello rx4dsoul !
> 
> I wish to buy a bag from a reseller he give me the folowing photo for proof.
> Can you please help me to authenticate it ?
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* : I don't know unfortunately
> *Name of the seller*: N/A
> *Item no*.:  N/A
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 2 photos
> 
> Thank you very much.











Creativelyswank said:


> Hi,
> Not trying to be impatient, but don't  also want to be overlooked. Plus if it is real I need to leave FB. And if if beyond a blatant fake well I hope I provided a laugh. Lol. Thank you.



Not enough photos. Please take more pictures (hardware, straight on photos of the tags etc etc). Thank you


----------



## Nephis

Thank you for reply  rx4d.
Unfortunately the item has been sold  ^^


----------



## bellarose100

Hi ladies 

I need you help to authenticate this bag 

Name/item:longchamp le Pliage small black long handle 

Sellar: catch if the day

Link: photos attached


----------



## jaryk

Please Authenticate my Longchamp Maroquenerie Metallic Collection Long Handle
Bought it from Metrodeal.com

The jockey behind the leather flap is there but barely visible, you have touch it.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

TIA!


----------



## defiantdolly

LP MSH Navy
[not from eBay]






















Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bellona

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you soooo much! I can rest easy now


----------



## rx4dsoul

jaryk said:


> Please Authenticate my Longchamp Maroquenerie Metallic Collection Long Handle
> Bought it from Metrodeal.com
> 
> The jockey behind the leather flap is there but barely visible, you have touch it.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> TIA!



This is Fake. Poorly constructed and fake tag details. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellarose100 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need you help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Name/item:longchamp le Pliage small black long handle
> 
> Sellar: catch if the day
> 
> Link: photos attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760707
> View attachment 2760709
> View attachment 2760711
> View attachment 2760712
> View attachment 2760713
> View attachment 2760716
> View attachment 2760717



Please post a photo of the leather (without flash).


----------



## rx4dsoul

defiantdolly said:


> LP MSH Navy
> [not from eBay]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Authentic.


----------



## defiantdolly

Thank you! Could you please also authenticate this other older model for me? 

LP medium [older model] in black





















Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## bellarose100

rx4dsoul said:


> please post a photo of the leather (without flash).


----------



## longchampforeve

Hi! Please authenticate mine too! THANK YOU SO MUCH. 

Item: LP Large Long Handle in Black

Photos attached below:

FRONT AND BACK FLAP (Horse and rider stamp)
http://tinypic.com/r/2vi4lrd/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2i1h9cm/8

ZIPPERS:
http://tinypic.com/r/dxfls3/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2m2ucco/8

LEATHERS:
http://tinypic.com/r/upycl/8
http://tinypic.com/r/i2rk13/8

TAG:
http://tinypic.com/r/imnjnl/8


----------



## Mama20

Hello...new to LC and would like help authenticating please and thank you! 

Name/Item:  LC Large Mandarin Orange Le Pliage Tote

Name of Seller:  cedar-springs (ebay)

Item no.:  141418322451

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed305a13

Thanks so much!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Creativelyswank said:


> Hi,
> Not trying to be impatient, but don't  also want to be overlooked. Plus if it is real I need to leave FB. And if if beyond a blatant fake well I hope I provided a laugh. Lol. Thank you.




Here are more of the hardware and tags, please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much.


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Would you authenticate this bag for me?
Name: Longchamp Limited Edition Autour de Ha Bag
Seller: xmli881-2012
Item number: 121444462533
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121444462533?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance


----------



## MinaFrol

Hi! I just received a backpack from sandspointshop, everything seems to be ok, but I have concern. On official website(and almost everywhere) the color is called Navy, but on the label attached to the bag it's called "New navy". 
Can you tell is it right? If not, tell me as well, I'll make pictures of it for investigation. 
As far as I can see and compare to my other longchamp bag it's authentic. 
Thnks in advance!


----------



## EGBDF

MinaFrol said:


> Hi! I just received a backpack from sandspointshop, everything seems to be ok, but I have concern. On official website(and almost everywhere) the color is called Navy, but on the label attached to the bag it's called "New navy".
> Can you tell is it right? If not, tell me as well, I'll make pictures of it for investigation.
> As far as I can see and compare to my other longchamp bag it's authentic.
> Thnks in advance!



Sandspointshop is an authorized Longchamp retailer so I wouldn't be concerned about it being authentic. I think the most recent version of navy is 'new navy'.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you authenticate this bag for me?
> Name: Longchamp Limited Edition Autour de Ha Bag
> Seller: xmli881-2012
> Item number: 121444462533
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121444462533?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## bellarose100

bellarose100 said:


> View attachment 2760906
> View attachment 2760907




  Photos of leather with no flash as requested.  No flash was used in the original post 

Please let me know if authentic c
Thanks Bella


----------



## Creativelyswank

rx4dsoul said:


> Not enough photos. Please take more pictures (hardware, straight on photos of the tags etc etc). Thank you







Creativelyswank said:


> Here are more of the hardware and tags, please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761419
> View attachment 2761420
> View attachment 2761426
> View attachment 2761427
> View attachment 2761428
> View attachment 2761431
> View attachment 2761432
> View attachment 2761434




Am I missing anything?


----------



## hirasha

Please tell me....is lm cuir travel bag authentic or fake?
Thx


----------



## goldfish19

hirasha said:


> Please tell me....is lm cuir travel bag authentic or fake?
> 
> Thx




Pictures are too small. But I think it's fake. It's too small to be a travel bag. 

Please post clearer close up photos of the areas needed to authenticate to be sure.


----------



## brendapie

Hello, I was wondering if I could get this bag authenticated.  I saw it on eBay and fell in love with the color and size.  Thanks!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Pink

Seller: cedar-springs

Item No: 131305349769

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131305349769


Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

hirasha said:


> Please tell me....is lm cuir travel bag authentic or fake?
> Thx



This is Fake. Substandard materials and wrong tag details . Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

brendapie said:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could get this bag authenticated.  I saw it on eBay and fell in love with the color and size.  Thanks!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Small in Pink
> 
> Seller: cedar-springs
> 
> Item No: 131305349769
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131305349769
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



It's Real.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellarose100 said:


> View attachment 2760906
> View attachment 2760907



Authentic.


----------



## bellarose100

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thanks so so much x


----------



## longchampforeve

Hi rx4dsoul, please authenticate mine too 

(Original post #10018)
Hi! Please authenticate mine too! THANK YOU SO MUCH. 

Item: LP Large Long Handle in Black

Photos attached below:

FRONT AND BACK FLAP (Horse and rider stamp)
http://tinypic.com/r/2vi4lrd/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2i1h9cm/8

ZIPPERS:
http://tinypic.com/r/dxfls3/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2m2ucco/8

LEATHERS:
http://tinypic.com/r/upycl/8
http://tinypic.com/r/i2rk13/8

TAG:
http://tinypic.com/r/imnjnl/8


----------



## Mama20

Hi rx4dsoul...just following up my earlier request  

I truly appreciate your help! 
Thank you!


----------



## Mama20

Sorry...This didn't attach last post! 




Mama20 said:


> Hello...new to LC and would like help authenticating please and thank you!
> 
> Name/Item:  LC Large Mandarin Orange Le Pliage Tote
> 
> Name of Seller:  cedar-springs (ebay)
> 
> Item no.:  141418322451
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed305a13
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## defiantdolly

Hi, I think my post was overlooked (I did make 2 in one day). Can you please authenticate LP shopping?

http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...efer-to-1st-post-224270-668.html#post27444426

Thank you!


----------



## kimmmms

Hello there!
Looking to authenticate an eBay listing.

Item:LONGCHAMP New Le Pliage Cuir Leather Bag Large Short Tote Red Bordeaux Wine NWT

Seller:valuevalue_guy  

Item number: 141032209576


Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/141032209576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

defiantdolly said:


> Thank you! Could you please also authenticate this other older model for me?
> 
> LP medium [older model] in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it!



Authentic.


----------



## aussi0818

Hi rx4dsoul, I bought a longchamp le pliage tote bag recently but it is quite different with my old bag.
Seller said it is the new 2014 style. Could you pls help me to check? Thanks a lot..

Orange=My old Bag bought in 2012 may be
Navy=Bought from a buyer

Front side + Snap button (left is the new one)
http://i59.tinypic.com/2wfmro2.jpg

Zipper puller
http://i59.tinypic.com/2jb3x3.jpg

Label + Back side
http://i58.tinypic.com/mmd084.jpg

Snap Button, Totally different for this 
http://i59.tinypic.com/wrz3pz.jpg

Back side of Snap Button, left is the navy one
http://i60.tinypic.com/2dc7eq0.jpg


----------



## brendapie

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Real.



Thank you for taking the time to authenticate.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Z070283

Hi. Please help me authenticate this longchamp le Pliage Neo in hydrangea (large, short handle). The seller only gave me a picture of the tag. I'll be meeting her tomorrow to check and deal. Please help!






Thanks!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Creativelyswank said:


> Am I missing anything?




Bumping again. It's not about the $, if this seller is selling fakes they need to be aware and others need to be warned if they do not respond ethically.


----------



## lenaicafaith

Hi. Please authenticate my lp large long handle in navy blue. please help just want to make sure it's 100% authentic. Thank you. 


http://s9.photobucket.com/user/lenaicafaith/library/Longchamp?sort=3&page=1


Kindly authenticate. this is my first longchamp bag. thank you


----------



## Mystique_lc

Hi. I would like to know if there are fakes for Longchamp Limited Edition Apache? Was thinking of purchasing from a website and the seller claims that there are no fakes for Limited Edition Apache model and I was wondering if this is true? Thanks


----------



## lenaicafaith

Hi. Please help me to authenticate my longchamp metallic medium short handle in platinum. Could you please help me to check? Is it authentic or not? Bought this from a friend.


http://s9.photobucket.com/user/lenaicafaith/library/Longchamp metallic?sort=3&page=1

Thank you. Please help!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Hi there, can you help me authenticate this bag? It belongs to a friend of mine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks in advance 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gentlegiant

Hi,

I'm a newbie here and I am glad to have found this forum.. anyway, I recently got a longchamp bag from a friend. But I am not comfortable to it's authenticity. I hope someone can help me authenticate it? I am actually bothered by the inside tag which says "Made in Rcmania"??? I really have an inkling that this one's fake? Below are the details:

*Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo






Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

gentlegiant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie here and I am glad to have found this forum.. anyway, I recently got a longchamp bag from a friend. But I am not comfortable to it's authenticity. I hope someone can help me authenticate it? I am actually bothered by the inside tag which says "Made in Rcmania"??? I really have an inkling that this one's fake? Below are the details:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item*: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo
> 
> View attachment 2765172
> 
> View attachment 2765173
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Can you take a picture of the fabric under the zipper fabric? You need to lift the zipper fabric a bit. Thanks


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

gentlegiant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie here and I am glad to have found this forum.. anyway, I recently got a longchamp bag from a friend. But I am not comfortable to it's authenticity. I hope someone can help me authenticate it? I am actually bothered by the inside tag which says "Made in Rcmania"??? I really have an inkling that this one's fake? Below are the
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is Fake, but not because it's made in Romania. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Hi there, can you help me authenticate this bag? It belongs to a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765102
> View attachment 2765103
> View attachment 2765104
> View attachment 2765105
> View attachment 2765106
> View attachment 2765107
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



It's fake. Poorly constructed, fake tag. Sorry.


----------



## lucky_ducky

hi can you help me authenticate this longchamp?
Longchamp LePliage
Long Handle
Indigo






Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimmmms said:


> Hello there!
> Looking to authenticate an eBay listing.
> 
> Item:LONGCHAMP New Le Pliage Cuir Leather Bag Large Short Tote Red Bordeaux Wine NWT
> 
> Seller:valuevalue_guy
> 
> Item number: 141032209576
> 
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/141032209576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Need a straight heads-on photo of the tag. Thank you.


----------



## lenaicafaith

Hi rx4dsoul, 

.Please help me authenticate my 2 bags. Thanks in advance.

DETAILS: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE, LARGE LONG HANDLE, NAVY BLUE



























I need your help Please! Thank you


----------



## lenaicafaith

This one also please authenticate...

2) LONGCHAMP METALLIC, MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE, PLATINUM


























THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Schnappi

What do you think about this bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

lenaicafaith said:


> This one also please authenticate...
> 
> 2) LONGCHAMP METALLIC, MEDIUM SHORT HANDLE, PLATINUM





lenaicafaith said:


> Hi rx4dsoul,
> 
> .Please help me authenticate my 2 bags. Thanks in advance.
> 
> DETAILS: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE, LARGE LONG HANDLE, NAVY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need your help Please! Thank you



Both Real.


----------



## lenaicafaith

rx4dsoul said:


> Both Real.


Yehey! Both Real 

Thanks a lot rxdsoul.. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## hirasha

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Substandard materials and wrong tag details . Sorry.


Thank you


----------



## pinkbunny2

Hello everyone!

Please help me identify if this is an authentic bag. I hope I got this request right:

*Name/item description/specific item*: [FONT=&quot]*Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Navy Blue Medium*[/FONT]
*Name of the seller*: *wishuponabag28*
*Item no*.: 111477637518
*Link*: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item19f495c18e


----------



## shar0n27

Hi there! Can u please help me authenticate this planetes I jus bought 
Many thanks 

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181521254652?txnId=1254596377008


----------



## Pan_cake

Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you.




DETAILS: LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE, MINI SHORT HANDLE, CURRY


----------



## rx4dsoul

shar0n27 said:


> Hi there! Can u please help me authenticate this planetes I jus bought
> Many thanks
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181521254652?txnId=1254596377008



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pan_cake said:


> Please help me authenticate my bag. Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## Pan_cake

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!


----------



## bellarose100

Hi can you please help me authenicate 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This bag 

Bag: long champ le Pliage large long strap 

Sellar: er-er20


----------



## shar0n27

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.


Hi there I'm new to LC bag n it's my first online purchase... may I know why is it fake?


----------



## shar0n27

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131314378035

Please help to authenticate this is this real ?



Many thanks for the help


----------



## Creativelyswank

rx4dsoul
I posted several times  but never received an answer. I was hoping you could help me with the bag I purchased. It was only $60, so I really don't want to spend $50 at authenticateforyou, especially since I honestly don't care about getting my money back. I don't want to carry a fake, but more importantly I think the seller should be aware, they seem to be a legitimate seller and if that is not the case the consumer should be warned. I don't know if I was overlooked because I didn't post the white tag, but there was none, only the leather tag. If you could help me I'd greatly appreciate it. I can repost the pictures again if you can help. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Creativelyswank said:


> rx4dsoul
> I posted several times  but never received an answer. I was hoping you could help me with the bag I purchased. It was only $60, so I really don't want to spend $50 at authenticateforyou, especially since I honestly don't care about getting my money back. I don't want to carry a fake, but more importantly I think the seller should be aware, they seem to be a legitimate seller and if that is not the case the consumer should be warned. I don't know if I was overlooked because I didn't post the white tag, but there was none, only the leather tag. If you could help me I'd greatly appreciate it. I can repost the pictures again if you can help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771752



Im sorry I seem to have overlooked it. Please repost if you dont mind. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bellarose100 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenicate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771343
> View attachment 2771344
> View attachment 2771345
> View attachment 2771346
> View attachment 2771347
> 
> This bag
> 
> Bag: long champ le Pliage large long strap
> 
> Sellar: er-er20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771340



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

shar0n27 said:


> Hi there I'm new to LC bag n it's my first online purchase... may I know why is it fake?



Fake materials and tag.


----------



## Mama20

Mama20 said:


> Hello...new to LC and would like help authenticating please and thank you!
> 
> Name/Item:  LC Large Mandarin Orange Le Pliage Tote
> 
> Name of Seller:  cedar-springs (ebay)
> 
> Item no.:  141418322451
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-L...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ed305a13
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi again...just following up on original request.   Let me know if more pics are needed.  Thanks so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mama20 said:


> Hi again...just following up on original request.   Let me know if more pics are needed.  Thanks so much!



Authentic.


----------



## Mama20

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## shar0n27

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/131314378035

Hi there sorry to trouble you again but please help to authenticate this listing


----------



## inverved

Can someone please authenticate this bag?

Name: Genuine Longchamp Planete Nylon Tote Bag in Large Black 1899
Seller: mjune_2014
Item number: 321543807507
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4add812213

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Creativelyswank

rx4dsoul said:


> Im sorry I seem to have overlooked it. Please repost if you dont mind. Thank you.















Seller: texaststarck



Item # 271603302374



http://www.ebay.com/itm/271603302374?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Creativelyswank

T


----------



## Mystique_lc

Hi, please authenticate this bag. Appreciate it, thanks

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Le Pliage Medium Long Handle
Name of the seller: www.mydeal.com


----------



## CrazyLV

hi all,

seller: mjune_2014
item: New Collection Longchamp Neo Tote Bag Medium - Black 1515
item no: 321544859756
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Coll...gs_Handbags&hash=item4add91306c#ht_880wt_1105

Please check verification this bag also this seller's other items.


TIA


----------



## iammimai

Hi. please help me authenticate this bag 

LC LLH Black Planetes

TIA


----------



## iammimai

also this one...

LC LLH Beige Planetes

http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01762.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01763.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01739.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01743.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01741.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01742.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01744.jpg
http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01745.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this red lm MLH please. It was bought already from an online shop, but after receiving it my friend had doubt about the authenticity 







Thanks in advance 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yrrehn

hi.. please help me authenticate this bag, longchamp neo. thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

yrrehn said:


> hi.. please help me authenticate this bag, longchamp neo. thank you.



This is fake. Poor quality materials and wrong tag details. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iammimai said:


> Hi. please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> LC LLH Black Planetes
> 
> TIA



Fake as well. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iammimai said:


> also this one...
> 
> LC LLH Beige Planetes
> 
> http://img4.sellersourcebook.com/users/83121/dsp_dsc01762.jpg
> Thanks



Please improve quality of your photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this red lm MLH please. It was bought already from an online shop, but after receiving it my friend had doubt about the authenticity
> View attachment 2774616
> View attachment 2774617
> View attachment 2774618
> View attachment 2774619
> View attachment 2774620
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Fake, same reasons as other items on this page. Sorry.


----------



## debra_8th

Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote. TIA.

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Red Fleurs Medium Tote
Name of the seller: sammytreasurehouse
Item no.: 111477019303
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111477019303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Actual photos:


----------



## debra_8th

Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote. TIA.

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Blue Fleurs Medium Tote
Name of the seller: sammytreasurehouse
Item no.: 121450995220
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121450995220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Actual photos:


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> hi all,
> 
> seller: mjune_2014
> item: New Collection Longchamp Neo Tote Bag Medium - Black 1515
> item no: 321544859756
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Coll...gs_Handbags&hash=item4add91306c#ht_880wt_1105
> 
> Please check verification this bag also this seller's other items.
> 
> 
> TIA



This item is fake.


----------



## Mystique_lc

Hi, I posted an enquiry about the authenticity of a bag earlier (8 oct) but I think it was overlooked. Please help to check the authenticity of the bag. If you need any additional photos, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Mystique_lc

Hi, I posted an enquiry about the authenticity of a bag earlier (8 oct) but I think it was overlooked. Please help to check the authenticity of the bag. If you need any additional photos, please let me know. Thanks. I am reattaching the photos again.


----------



## iammimai

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake as well. Sorry.


ok, sorry about that. Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## princess_xoxo

Please authenticate this bag?

Title: Longchamp 'Small Le Pliage' Tote White, Pink, Mustard, Black - 10" x 15.5" - New
Seller: marisamazz
Item # 261615007830
Comments: I purchased the "White" tote, but I received it today and it's actually a very light grey. I cannot locate a tag on the interior of the bag.
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261615007830?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D261615007830%26_rdc%3D1

My Pictures Are Below:


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> This item is fake.



Wow!! I thought this is real!!
Thank you rx4dsoul!!


----------



## CrazyLV

Could you check my old bag?

I bought this from reputable big dept store in Sydney somewhat it got me feeling something not right after years using it

Planetes medium bag

Doesnt have tag inside which i thought its old style

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mystique_lc said:


> Hi, I posted an enquiry about the authenticity of a bag earlier (8 oct) but I think it was overlooked. Please help to check the authenticity of the bag. If you need any additional photos, please let me know. Thanks. I am reattaching the photos again.



Need photos please  of 1.leather, under natural and less brighter light  2.zipper material from underneath where one can see the stitches joining it to the nylon 3.plastic tag (closer, no blur). Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CrazyLV said:


> Could you check my old bag?
> 
> I bought this from reputable big dept store in Sydney somewhat it got me feeling something not right after years using it
> 
> Planetes medium bag
> 
> Doesnt have tag inside



Authentic older Planetes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote. TIA.
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Blue Fleurs Medium Tote
> Name of the seller: sammytreasurehouse
> Item no.: 121450995220
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121450995220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Actual photos:



I see something not quite right here.
Please post a better photo of the tag please so we can confirm. Thank you.


----------



## CrazyLV

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic older Planetes.



Thank you so much!!
That's good to know!!


----------



## zaraziri

@iamsuperblessed no authentication yet? The one you bought from anetchanetch


----------



## zaraziri

iamsuperblessed said:


> Item: Longchamp Neo navy blue color
> Name of the Seller: Anetchanetch (instagram online seller)


No reply yet if fake or authentic? Im curious kasi nakita ko na yung ig account ni anetchanetch.. Ang mura ng mga LC nya at sabi nya 100% authentic. Mag follow up ka dito para malaman natin if authentic or hindi binibenta nya


----------



## zaraziri

rx4dsoul please authenticate iamsuperblessed longchamp neo on page 664


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> I see something not quite right here.
> Please post a better photo of the tag please so we can confirm. Thank you.



Here are the photos of the tags. The first one is for the blue color tote, the second photo is for the red color tote.

Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

zaraziri said:


> No reply yet if fake or authentic? Im curious kasi nakita ko na yung ig account ni anetchanetch.. Ang mura ng mga LC nya at sabi nya 100% authentic. Mag follow up ka dito para malaman natin if authentic or hindi binibenta nya



Hi. This is an international forum. English is the  proper language. 
Please be reminded of our guidelines on authentication - as the title also states. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamsuperblessed said:


> Tag of longchamp neo



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Here are the photos of the tags. The first one is for the blue color tote, the second photo is for the red color tote.
> 
> Thanks!



Cant load first photo. Please repost. 
Please also note that requests for authentication based on tags alone are discouraged. Thanks.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Cant load first photo. Please repost.
> Please also note that requests for authentication based on tags alone are discouraged. Thanks.



All the other photos are in the original posts (#10090 & 10091). Because you ask for another tag photo, I sent you the tag photo. I'll re-attach again if it is required. 

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Blue Fleurs Medium Tote
Name of the seller: sammytreasurehouse
Item no.: 121450995220
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121450995...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra8th : what I meant to say was that I cannot see/load the pic for the 1st tag and asked if you could please repost that.
The 2nd statement was a general reminder. 

Your  Red  is fake unfortunately.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> debra8th : what I meant to say was that I cannot see/load the pic for the 1st tag and asked if you could please repost that.
> The 2nd statement was a general reminder.
> 
> Your  Red  is fake unfortunately.



Thanks! Returning them on Monday for sure. Thanks again.


----------



## Mystique_lc

rx4dsoul said:


> Need photos please  of 1.leather, under natural and less brighter light  2.zipper material from underneath where one can see the stitches joining it to the nylon 3.plastic tag (closer, no blur). Thank you.



Thanks rx4dsoul. Hope these photos are clearer. Please let me know if you need more photos. Appreciate your help in authenticating this le pliage bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mystique_lc said:


> Thanks rx4dsoul. Hope these photos are clearer. Please let me know if you need more photos. Appreciate your help in authenticating this le pliage bag.



Authentic.


----------



## sloomst

Hi! I recently got this bag from a reseller and i hope that you guys can help me to authenticate this! Your help will be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if additional pictures are needed. Thank you so much.

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Large Planetes Long Handle
Name of the seller: N/A
Item no.: N/A


----------



## sloomst

Thank you!


----------



## Mystique_lc

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you  appreciate your help.


----------



## inverved

Can someone please authenticate this bag?

Name: Genuine Longchamp Planete Nylon Tote Bag in Large Black 1899
Seller: mjune_2014
Item number: 321546625171
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4addac2093

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazyLV

no_1_diva said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Genuine Longchamp Planete Nylon Tote Bag in Large Black 1899
> Seller: mjune_2014
> Item number: 321546625171
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4addac2093
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi gal, 

Sorry for chime in. 
I did ask the authentic bag from this same seller apparently this seller selling all FAKE bags refer to my post #10,092

Hopefully you didnt buy something from this seller.. 

So just wait for another chime in from here moderator to confirm your bag


----------



## inverved

CrazyLV said:


> Hi gal,
> 
> Sorry for chime in.
> I did ask the authentic bag from this same seller apparently this seller selling all FAKE bags refer to my post #10,092
> 
> Hopefully you didnt buy something from this seller..
> 
> So just wait for another chime in from here moderator to confirm your bag



Thanks for that. 

I decided to spend more than I wanted and bought a large Planetes from bagshop.com. Luckily, I used a 20% coupon to compensate for such an expensive shipping cost (USD$78 to Australia).

http://www.bagshop.com/s/8312/Handb...tes-Large-Black-Long-Handle-Shopping-Tote.htm


----------



## Unicahija31

Hi! Just for the sake of knowing.. Can you pls authenticate this for me? Haven't used it yet. Just bought it a few days ago.. 

Its a Large long hande Planetes, bought it from an online seller..

TIA


----------



## Unicahija31

And its obvious that im having a hard time posting pics lol! Im so sorry..


----------



## Unicahija31

Heres another one.. I really apologize I cant post pictures in batches


----------



## cwc3

Can you please kindly verify this authenticity of this bag?
Thank you.

Longchamp Le Pliage  EIFFEL TOWER bag


----------



## littlehuit

Please Authenticate This LONGCHAMP! Thanks


----------



## aussi0818

Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote, thanks!

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp le pliage tote bag
Item no.: 1899089556


----------



## Creativelyswank

Creativelyswank said:


> View attachment 2772914
> View attachment 2772916
> View attachment 2772917
> View attachment 2772918
> View attachment 2772919
> View attachment 2772920
> View attachment 2772921
> View attachment 2772923
> View attachment 2772927
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: texaststarck
> 
> 
> 
> Item # 271603302374
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271603302374?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT







Creativelyswank said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772929
> View attachment 2772930
> View attachment 2772931




Trying on more time. Please rx4dsoul can you help me.


----------



## CrazyLV

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I decided to spend more than I wanted and bought a large Planetes from bagshop.com. Luckily, I used a 20% coupon to compensate for such an expensive shipping cost (USD$78 to Australia).
> 
> http://www.bagshop.com/s/8312/Handb...tes-Large-Black-Long-Handle-Shopping-Tote.htm



Sorry i'm not familiar with that website and make sure you get authenticity here with same format title request

Also you should try shopping at David Jones or Longchamp or Hunt Leather boutique

I dont buy unknown website only direct reputable boutique or overseas duty free during holiday trips


----------



## EGBDF

CrazyLV said:


> Sorry i'm not familiar with that website and make sure you get authenticity here with same format title request
> 
> Also you should try shopping at David Jones or Longchamp or Hunt Leather boutique
> 
> I dont buy unknown website only direct reputable boutique or overseas duty free during holiday trips



Bagshop is listed as an authorized LC retailer on the Longchamp website.


----------



## rx4dsoul

no_1_diva said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Genuine Longchamp Planete Nylon Tote Bag in Large Black 1899
> Seller: mjune_2014
> Item number: 321546625171
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Lon...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4addac2093
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cwc3 said:


> Can you please kindly verify this authenticity of this bag?
> Thank you.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage  EIFFEL TOWER bag



Leather doesnt look good. Please post a photo of the tag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aussi0818 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote, thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp le pliage tote bag
> Item no.: 1899089556



Need another photo of the tag, heads-on, no flash, close-up. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Creativelyswank said:


> Trying on more time. Please rx4dsoul can you help me.



Not familiar with the style...but everything (leather craftmanship etc) looks good/right. Serial is also spot-on.  Id say its authentic.


----------



## Creativelyswank

rx4dsoul said:


> Not familiar with the style...but everything (leather craftmanship etc) looks good/right. Serial is also spot-on.  Id say its authentic.




Thank you oh so much! I'll be happy to give the seller positive feedback now and wear my new bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you oh so much! I'll be happy to give the seller positive feedback now and wear my new bag.



Welcome and my apologies for the late response. I have trouble keeping up wih requests at times.


----------



## sloomst

Hello! Was my request missed out on accident? Or did I post in the wrong format?

It's #10115 & #10116. Please let me know if I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## Serenitylashes

Hi,

Can u please help me to authentic this? Thanks!

If it is fake, is it possible for u to explain? Want to learn more about how to authentic Longchamp bags.

Item: Large Navy Neo

Seller: Jessie from Facebook (ladies love branded bags)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/urbanlight/library/Longchamp Neo


----------



## rx4dsoul

Serenitylashes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u please help me to authentic this? Thanks!
> 
> If it is fake, is it possible for u to explain? Want to learn more about how to authentic Longchamp bags.
> 
> Item: Large Navy Neo
> 
> Seller: Jessie from Facebook (ladies love branded bags)
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/urbanlight/library/Longchamp Neo



This is fake. Poorly made, fake tag details. Etc. No discussion of specifics on the authenticate thread unfortunately.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sloomst said:


> Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## sloomst

Hello rx4dsoul,

I am not sure if my post was overlooked but i am really desperate to get this bag authenticated. Photos are taken w/o flash. I have tried to stick by the requirement as stated in the first post. Let me know if i have missed out.

Name of Item: Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle 
Name of the seller: NA
Item no. NA


----------



## sloomst

Thanks.


----------



## iangelicious

Hi, I need help to check whether this is an authentic LC.





According to the seller, this is the bag she is selling http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ge_1621089837_0.png?itok=Qvw6tOId&h=VAQHCCWJO

I'm trying to get more pics from her.

Edit. Refer to the following pics. I am still waiting for interior pic, handles pic from her. What else should I look for? Let me know and I'll get it from the seller.


----------



## aussi0818

rx4dsoul said:


> Need another photo of the tag, heads-on, no flash, close-up. Thanks.



Sorry, please find the photo again..


----------



## littlehuit

rx4dsoul said:


> *FRIENDLY REMINDERS FOR MEMBERS SEEKING ASSISTANCE IN AUTHENTICATION* :
> 
> *Please follow format* and try to limit to one request per post to avoid confusions and mix-ups:
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item* FIRST example: LP Large Long Handle in Rouge ). Sometimes links are posted and the links contain A LOT of items, so please be more specific.
> *Name of the seller*: (if you know it)
> *Item no*.: (if it is on auction)
> *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : *CLEAR PHOTOS* (avoid flash and blur) of the whole item, parts such as the leather and horse and rider stamp, the zipper head and zipper pull, other leather marks, etc... *ESPECIALLY OF THE TAG* (when applicable)If there is none, then  please ask the seller for it *BEFORE* posting the item here&#8230;. This actually is to save time and money on your part especially when you have a deadline to beat for returning fake items.
> *Ensure that your links open*.
> Please limit to one item per post. It will be easier to sort out and avoid confusion. You can always post as many separate items as you like.
> Following format will also make easier for members to follow who are selling authentic and fake items.
> 
> :useless:
> Label your item.
> Labelling your item is important, in the sense that some sellers might mislead you...ie show an authentic tag with fake everything else. This is the same reason that we discourage authentication based on the tag alone, we can only say if the TAG is REAL or FAKE, not the item. This is for your safety, unless the item is in your hands and you are absolutely certain the tag isn't a transplanted one (yup, its been done!)
> 
> Minimize discussion of details on the main thread please. *If your item is found to be not authentic, please backread* and take a look at other items that were found to be real. Reasons for failing authenticity (especially for Pliages and similar items) will almost always be similar.
> 
> Please do not promote sellers.
> This is not a substitute for professional authentication.
> *Please read TPFs rules, regulations and guides.*
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=8
> *Difficulties posting pics*? Help is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-116.html
> *If a request is overlooked*, it  might be that we are a  little preoccupied, but please also take time to check out reminders...you might have missed including something/s needed for us to help you out.
> (leather and vintage items mostly have to wait around for Ballet_Russe or CHLONGCHAMP)
> TIA for your cooperation and we hope to be able to help everyone.


Hi, rx4dsoul,Would you please help me authenticate my LONGCHAMP. 
I already post it at #10125.
If there's anything I need to supplement, please let me know, thanks


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Hi again, 
Can you help me To authenticate this please, i just bough a preloved longchamp lm transparent in pink from france 







Thank you so much 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## haislou

Is this authentic? It is a Long Champ Neo Medium

Written on the white tag


SPE PAC/02

LONGCHAMP PARIS

MADE IN FRANCE

0815279

1899002645


THANKS. 


PLEASE REPLY.


----------



## haislou

LONGCHAMP LE PLIAGE NEO - Medium Bilberry

Bought it from a shop in I.G

Written on white tag

SPE PAC/02

LONGCHAMP PARIS

MADE IN FRANCE

0815279

1899002645

Thanks. Please Reply


----------



## Aniesha.noor

haislou said:


> Is this authentic? It is a Long Champ Neo Medium
> 
> 
> 
> Written on the white tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPE PAC/02
> 
> 
> 
> LONGCHAMP PARIS
> 
> 
> 
> MADE IN FRANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 0815279
> 
> 
> 
> 1899002645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE REPLY.




 Think you need To add more pictures, like THe label inside and THe pictures of THe whole bag 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

sloomst said:


> Hello rx4dsoul,
> 
> I am not sure if my post was overlooked but i am really desperate to get this bag authenticated. Photos are taken w/o flash. I have tried to stick by the requirement as stated in the first post. Let me know if i have missed out.
> 
> Name of Item: Longchamp Planetes Large Long Handle
> Name of the seller: NA
> Item no. NA



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

aussi0818 said:


> Sorry, please find the photo again..



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Hi again,
> Can you help me To authenticate this please, i just bough a preloved longchamp lm transparent in pink from france
> View attachment 2778900
> View attachment 2778901
> View attachment 2778902
> View attachment 2778903
> View attachment 2778904
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cwc3 said:


> Can you please kindly verify this authenticity of this bag?
> Thank you.
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage  EIFFEL




Pic of tag ?
Materials look substandard. 






littlehuit said:


> Please Authenticate This LONGCHAMP! Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## sloomst

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!! I may now have a peace of mind knowing that my money was well spent  Have a nice day ahead wherever you are


----------



## amazingbees

Hi all how can i identify my bag from the plastic tag also can i upload pics from my iphone for ID ? thanks all


----------



## Aniesha.noor

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank u so much 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## snowysweet

Hi

I posted a while ago but my post was overlooked and I didn't have any better camera then. I'm posting again this time with clearer photos, can you please check if my LC le pliage is authentic? Thanks. 

This is the long handle medium (or S) le pliage in Bilberry/Myrtille colour. Bought last month from Japan. 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DNUYyTll1elVCVUE&usp=sharing


----------



## chocolates20

*Name/item description/specific item:* Large Long Handle in Navy 
*Name of the seller*: factoryoveruns
*Item no*.: *Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos* : 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LARG...5218&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=251675799705#ht_623wt_1362

They havn't posted any clear photos. I nearly bought the item. But I wasn't convinced.
So I contacted the seller. He was adament that all their items are authentic. They sell alot of Longchamp bags. But I hvn't seen anyone on here list anything from their store so verify if they have real stock or not. 

So I asked for some pictures but he hasn't sent me any decent ones.
the only one I got which was decent was the tag. I check with the other ones which has been authenticated or faked.
It's a cross. the codes match some of them but there is a black line at the end of the tag. 
Does that mean it's fake?
I am trying to upload them. They got sent via ebay. and I can't seem to save the larger image.


----------



## chocolates20

Hi, 
I'm back with pictures. Sorry for the double post. Can't seem to edit my old post.
I could only take the photos off my computer.
I had asked for more detailed pictures of the bag, but these are the three I got.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6n6k6c0pqrvns4o/AABUHYToZb80pZ9oCNJlrRpXa?dl=0

Also, can I get this authenticated too?
Got this on Gumtree in Australia.
Seller had said she received this as a gift.

LP Neo Medium Black
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sjxdar5dgvm3ppo/AAC6uoe7qlBzO15Z-R3nys_9a?dl=0


----------



## chocolates20

aussi0818 said:


> Hi rx4dsoul, please help authenticate this Longchamp Tote, thanks!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp le pliage tote bag
> Item no.: 1899089556



Aussie0818. Did you get this on ebay.au or from a seller?


----------



## aussi0818

chocolates20 said:


> Aussie0818. Did you get this on ebay.au or from a seller?


Hi, i got it from a FB seller only


----------



## haislou

Hi again. Im posting with more pictures. 

This is a Longchamp Neo - Medium Bilberry

Bought it from an online seller in instagram

Please Reply.


----------



## rx4dsoul

haislou said:


> Hi again. Im posting with more pictures.
> 
> This is a Longchamp Neo - Medium Bilberry
> 
> Bought it from an online seller in instagram
> 
> Please Reply.



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## haislou

Hello rx4dsoul, 

How did you know it's fake? So that I can ask the seller, she told me it's authentic.


----------



## haislou

haislou said:


> Hello rx4dsoul,
> 
> How did you know it's fake? So that I can ask the seller, she told me it's authentic. Thankyou



Please Reply.


----------



## Kimmi108

Please help to authenticate this Darshan bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Appreciate if you can authenticate this bag. Its a gift. Thank you so much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ArchMaMa said:


> Appreciate if you can authenticate this bag. Its a gift. Thank you so ]



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## snowysweet

snowysweet said:


> Hi
> 
> I posted a while ago but my post was overlooked and I didn't have any better camera then. I'm posting again this time with clearer photos, can you please check if my LC le pliage is authentic? Thanks.
> 
> This is the long handle medium (or S) le pliage in Bilberry/Myrtille colour. Bought last month from Japan.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DNUYyTll1elVCVUE&usp=sharing



Reposting, can you help me please?  I just want to know if it's authentic or not since I bought from quite a reputable store in Japan.


----------



## Z070283

Hi, please help to authenticate these 2 bags below. Thanks 

Longchamp Neo Short Handle Medium - Emerald 
Name of seller: The Lil Dresser
Item link: http://www.lil-dresser.com.sg/
Link to Photos:http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/z070283/library/Longchamp%20Neo%201515


Longchamp Neo Short Handle Large - Emerald 
Name of seller: The Lil Dresser
Item link: http://www.lil-dresser.com.sg/
Link to Photos:http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/z070283/library/Longchamp%20Neo%201630


----------



## ArchMaMa

Thanks. Just as I suspected!


----------



## Kimmi108

Hi again, please see my post at #10165. Please can you tell me if it's genuine or fake ? Thank you .


----------



## debra_8th

Hi,

Would you please authenticate this item? TIA 

Name: LONGCHAMP portefeuille cuir grainé vert pistache , porte carte TBE
Name of the seller: lavienrose2012
Item no.: 251678070744
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...tements_Femmes_Acessoires&hash=item3a992e97d8


----------



## emptied_bottle

Hi there, appreciate assistance to authenticate the 2 bags below:

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Strap Cross Body Large Short Handle Black Bag Handbag
 Item Number: 161448097805
Seller ID:    bags3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item25970e780d

Item Name: New Collection Longchamp Neo Tote Bag Medium - Black 1515
 Item Number: 321544859756
Seller ID:   mjune_2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-Coll...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4add91306c

Thanks in advance!


----------



## debra_8th

Hi authenticators,

Would you please authenticate this item? TIA 

Name: Longchamp Leather Wallet
Name of the seller: phatty0512
Item no.: 171500983896
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27ee415658


----------



## chocolates20

emptied_bottle said:


> Hi there, appreciate assistance to authenticate the 2 bags below:
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Strap Cross Body Large Short Handle Black Bag Handbag
> Item Number: 161448097805
> Seller ID:    bags3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item25970e780d
> 
> Item Name: New Collection Longchamp Neo Tote Bag Medium - Black 1515
> Item Number: 321544859756
> Seller ID:   mjune_2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-Coll...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4add91306c
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The seller mjune 2014 bag LP has been deemed fake in previous posts.


----------



## debra_8th

debra_8th said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this item? TIA
> 
> Name: Longchamp Leather Wallet
> Name of the seller: phatty0512
> Item no.: 171500983896
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27ee415658



More photos are here. Items bought already, but hasn't been paid, waiting for authentication. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## imamom

Hai Rx4dsoul please help me with this
 Name Longchamp Ravello in pink
 Seller a friend of mine 
 She said no green card but got dustbag
Here are the pics

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps19239fce.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsf3e2360b.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps2749ebe3.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc55c1a70.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps4ef0eb0e.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb8b0c36b.jpg.html
http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsddfa8936.jpg.html

http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps936348bb.jpg.html

Please help me thank you so much dear Rx4dsoul


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> More photos are here. Items bought already, but hasn't been paid, waiting for authentication.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Tag or serial ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this item? TIA
> 
> Name: LONGCHAMP portefeuille cuir grainé vert pistache , porte carte TBE
> Name of the seller: lavienrose2012
> Item no.: 251678070744
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LONGCHAM...tements_Femmes_Acessoires&hash=item3a992e97d8



Incomplete photos


----------



## rx4dsoul

emptied_bottle said:


> Hi there, appreciate assistance to authenticate the 2 bags below:
> 
> Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Neo Strap Cross Body Large Short Handle Black Bag Handbag
> Item Number: 161448097805
> Seller ID: [URL="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-53473-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=557463[/URL]
> 
> Item Name: New Collection Longchamp Neo Tote Bag Medium - Black 1515
> Item Number: 321544859756
> [/URL]
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1st item: Authentic.
2nd item: Fake.


----------



## rx4dsoul

imamom said:


> Hai Rx4dsoul please help me with this
> Name Longchamp Ravello in pink
> Seller a friend of mine
> She said no green card but got dustbag
> Here are the pics
> 
> http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps19239fce.jpg.html


This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kimmi108 said:


> Please help to authenticate this Darshan bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780732
> View attachment 2780733
> View attachment 2780735
> View attachment 2780736
> View attachment 2780737
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Need for you to declare size or post photo of the whole item. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ArchMaMa said:


> Appreciate if you can authenticate this bag. Its a gift. Thank



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

snowysweet said:


> Reposting, can you help me please?  I just want to know if it's authentic or not since I bought from quite a reputable store in Japan.



Authentic.


----------



## imamom

rx4dsoul said:


> This is Fake. Sorry.



Thanks you for your answer
Actually i dont really understand which part makes it fake, seem so perfect.
My friend has ravello also, bought at official store, the clear tag is just as same as this pic. Maybe you can explain it which part make it fake? Thank youuuuiu &#128522;
http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4e17803e.jpg.html

That's pic of my other friend's ravelo bought at official boutique of lc


----------



## snowysweet

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much! Just as I thought, good to get some confirmation


----------



## Kimmi108

Hi Reposting as posting might have been missed. Please help me authenticate this item 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is the Yellow Darshan


----------



## Kimmi108

Oh the size is small. Here is photo compared to my other Longchamp


----------



## Kimmi108

rx4dsoul said:


> need for you to declare size or post photo of the whole item. Thanks.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Hi again, 
Can you help me to authenticate this? 
Someone selling it and said that she got it from usa. No dustbag only paperbag given 










Thanks in advance


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

imamom said:


> Thanks you for your answer
> Actually i dont really understand which part makes it fake, seem so perfect.
> My friend has ravello also, bought at official store, the clear tag is just as same as this pic. Maybe you can explain it which part make it fake? Thank youuuuiu &#128522;
> http://s1172.photobucket.com/user/bundabaik/media-full/Mobile Uploads/image_zps4e17803e.jpg.html
> 
> That's pic of my other friend's ravelo bought at official boutique of lc



Its already been stated on page one that we cannot delve into specifics. Generally your item has substandard materials and fake tag details. 
Posted link here wont open.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kimmi108 said:


> Oh the size is small. Here is photo compared to my other Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784795



Authentic Darshan.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Hi again,
> Can you help me to authenticate this?
> Someone selling it and said that she got it from usa. No dustbag only paperbag given
> View attachment 2784824
> View attachment 2784826
> View attachment 2784827
> View attachment 2784828
> View attachment 2784829
> View attachment 2784830
> View attachment 2784831
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## imamom

Okeee i understand now &#9786;&#65039; thanks for your advice


----------



## Kimmi108

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic Darshan.




Thank u rx4dsoul  happy dance


----------



## idntwant2bqueen

I can't find a style / print name for this bag, any ideas? It's coated material. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

idntwant2bqueen said:


> I can't find a style / print name for this bag, any ideas? It's coated material. Thanks so much



Authentic. Cannot remember the name of the line though. Sorry.


----------



## debra_8th

Dear rx4dsoul,

Would really appreciate your help to authenticate this wallet. I've won it but haven't paid yet, waiting for authentication. Thank you so much.

Name: Longchamp Leather Wallet
Name of the seller: phatty0512
Item no.: 171500983896
Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp...item27ee415658

More photos from the sellers:


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> Dear rx4dsoul,
> 
> Would really appreciate your help to authenticate this wallet. I've won it but haven't paid yet, waiting for authentication. Thank you so much.
> 
> Name: Longchamp Leather Wallet
> Name of the seller: phatty0512
> Item no.: 171500983896
> Link to the item: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longchamp...item27ee415658
> 
> More photos from the sellers:


Already answered this post couple pages back and requested for the wallet's tag or serial.


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Already answered this post couple pages back and requested for the wallet's tag or serial.



OMG so sorry, I kept refreshing but absolutely missed to read your reply. 

There's the tag that the seller gave. Is it enough? Thanks once again.


----------



## snowysweet

I bought this LC Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Fusil colour for my mother from the UK, it just arrived today. Can you please help me check if it's authentic?

It looks authentic to me when I compared them to my other LCs. But I want to make sure again. 

LINK
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DQlNDR3hzQWJpLTg&usp=sharing

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Z070283

Hi. Reporting as I believe the post was missed:



Z070283 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate these 2 bags below. Thanks
> 
> Longchamp Neo Short Handle Medium - Emerald
> Name of seller: The Lil Dresser
> Item link: http://www.lil-dresser.com.sg/
> Link to Photos:http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/z070283/library/Longchamp%20Neo%201515
> 
> 
> Longchamp Neo Short Handle Large - Emerald
> Name of seller: The Lil Dresser
> Item link: http://www.lil-dresser.com.sg/
> Link to Photos:http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/z070283/library/Longchamp%20Neo%201630


----------



## rx4dsoul

debra_8th said:


> OMG so sorry, I kept refreshing but absolutely missed to read your reply.
> 
> There's the tag that the seller gave. Is it enough? Thanks once again.



Tag or serial. And please improve photo quality.thanks.


----------



## Mama_jaja

Item: Longchamp Le pliage  neo in navy
Seller: sold at Lazada by chichstylist
Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-tote-bag-navy-265707.html


Please help me authenticate this le pliage neo. I' ve been eying this item but am afraid it might not be real..  Thanks

Jaja


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mama_jaja said:


> Item: Longchamp Le pliage  neo in navy
> Seller: sold at Lazada by chichstylist
> Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-tote-bag-navy-265707.html
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this le pliage neo. I' ve been eying this item but am afraid it might not be real..  Thanks
> 
> Jaja



Please read first page properly...we need photos. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Z070283 said:


> Hi. Reporting as I believe the post was missed:



It wasn't. The photos need improvement. Thank you.


----------



## Mama_jaja

Mama_jaja said:


> Item: Longchamp Le pliage  neo in navy
> Seller: sold at Lazada by chichstylist
> Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-tote-bag-navy-265707.html
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this le pliage neo. I' ve been eying this item but am afraid it might not be real..  Thanks
> 
> Jaja[/QUOTE


----------



## Mama_jaja

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first page properly...we need photos. Thank you.



Sorry, here are the photos. I hope they uploaded!


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag or serial. And please improve photo quality.thanks.



The seller couldn't find any tag / serial number on the wallet. She just took a number from the box. Do you think better leave it for safety option? 

TIA


----------



## debra_8th

rx4dsoul said:


> Tag or serial. And please improve photo quality.thanks.





debra_8th said:


> The seller couldn't find any tag / serial number on the wallet. She just took a number from the box. Do you think better leave it for safety option?
> 
> TIA



I couldn't upload the photo, somehow it always said error. I think I have to leave it then. Thanks for your time.


----------



## snowysweet

snowysweet said:


> I bought this LC Le Pliage Small Long Handle in Fusil colour for my mother from the UK, it just arrived today. Can you please help me check if it's authentic?
> 
> It looks authentic to me when I compared them to my other LCs. But I want to make sure again.
> 
> LINK
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4qwk0KiEh4DQlNDR3hzQWJpLTg&usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Can you help please? Thank you very much )


----------



## grouchie

http://m.ebay.com/itm/251686690609?_mwBanner=1

Hi, I'd love your assistance in authenticating this travel expandable crossbody. I think everything is in the link attached above. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kelj151911

Hi Can someone please help me authenticate this bag thanks!!
I did try and read some tips on authenticating LP bags but what's throwing me off is the style number and the stitching on the backside of the tabs
*Name/item description/specific item* LP Le Pilage Shopping MEdium

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4JaDIOXDKUIR0pFaWlpX25JckE&usp=sharing


----------



## ribbontwist23

Beige/nude Legende Longchamp bag.

I bought it at a local consignment store but started getting suspecious when Longchamp card insert said it was sheep skin. It does have the tag inside (images attached.) Any help would be great!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ribbontwist23 said:


> Beige/nude Legende Longchamp bag.
> 
> I bought it at a local consignment store but started getting suspecious when Longchamp card insert said it was sheep skin. It does have the tag inside (images attached.)



Authentic.


----------



## ribbontwist23

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kelj151911 said:


> Hi Can someone please help me authenticate this bag thanks!!
> I did try and read some tips on authenticating LP bags but what's throwing me off is the style number and the stitching on the backside of the tabs
> *Name/item description/specific item* LP Le Pilage Shopping MEdium
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4JaDIOXDKUIR0pFaWlpX25JckE&usp=sharing



Please declare the color .


----------



## rx4dsoul

grouchie said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251686690609?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Hi, I'd love your assistance in authenticating this travel expandable crossbody. I think everything is in the link attached above.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

snowysweet said:


> Can you help please? Thank you very much )



Authentic.


----------



## snowysweet

Thanks again for your help ^_^


----------



## rafael

Hi 

Can you help ,Longchamp Jeremy Scott Leopard Flourish  , this is Authentic or not. Sorry I'm new, how to attach more than 1 picture from mobile? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Longchamp-Jeremy-Scott-Leopard-Flourish-Travel-Bag-Large-w-Tissue-Ribbon-/380982722152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58b456fe68 


Thank you so much


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

Hello

I just bought this bag from a local website

Could you help authenticate, please ?

item: Longchamp Cuir
Size: Small
Color: Camel

Thanks in advance! 


























<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/user/chocobochocho/media/photo1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/chocobochocho/photo1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/user/chocobochocho/media/photo22.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/chocobochocho/photo22.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo22.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/user/chocobochocho/media/photo5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/chocobochocho/photo5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo5.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/user/chocobochocho/media/photo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/chocobochocho/photo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo.jpg"/></a>


----------



## kelj151911

rx4dsoul said:


> Please declare the color .


Black.
Thank you


----------



## Mama_jaja

Hi there! Please help me authenticate this longchamp neo in graphite. Thanks so much!

Item: Longchamp Le pliage  neo in graphite
Seller: sold at Lazada by chichstylist
Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-tote-bag-graphite-265705.html

These are the only pictures. no picture of the tags.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kelj151911 said:


> Black.
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

This bag is suspect to me, could you please help me authenticate? There are no serial numbers on back of the tag. TIA
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141026_1707422_zpsuvbg2ioi.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


http://


http://


----------



## enhi

Hi! I am the winning bidder on the following item. I'm on a bit of a time pressure so I've uploaded all sorts of photos - I hope these help to authenticate! Many thanks in advance!! 

Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Cuir Brown
Name of the seller: janecclin 
Item no.: 321557684820
Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321557684820
Plus more photos attached!


----------



## enhi

Sorry, missed out on one more photo - here you go - button reverse


----------



## enhi

...and one more image I received from the seller. s12.postimg.org/kwdykv0pp/012.jpg.

I was a bit concerned about a cuir bag made in china, but then went to House of Fraser, and saw one of the leather bags with identical tag. s22.postimg.org/8i9k3md4x/photo_1.jpg.

Thanks in advance! I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## goldfish19

tanpopotanpopo said:


> Hello
> 
> I just bought this bag from a local website
> 
> Could you help authenticate, please ?
> 
> item: Longchamp Cuir
> Size: Small
> Color: Camel
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good 
You can wait for rx4dsoul to comment, too.


----------



## goldfish19

enhi said:


> Hi! I am the winning bidder on the following item. I'm on a bit of a time pressure so I've uploaded all sorts of photos - I hope these help to authenticate! Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> Name/item description/specific item: Le Pliage Cuir Brown
> Name of the seller: janecclin
> Item no.: 321557684820
> Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321557684820
> Plus more photos attached!



Looks good! 
You can wait for rx4dsoul to comment, too.


----------



## goldfish19

enhi said:


> ...and one more image I received from the seller. s12.postimg.org/kwdykv0pp/012.jpg.
> 
> I was a bit concerned about a cuir bag made in china, but then went to House of Fraser, and saw one of the leather bags with identical tag. s22.postimg.org/8i9k3md4x/photo_1.jpg.
> 
> Thanks in advance! I look forward to hearing from you.



Longchamp bags are made in many different countries apart from France, so it's not automatically a red flag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tanpopotanpopo said:


> Hello
> 
> I just bought this bag from a local website
> 
> Could you help authenticate, please ?
> 
> item: Longchamp Cuir
> Size: Small
> Color: Camel
> 
> <a href="http://s292.photobucket.com/user/chocobochocho/media/photo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/chocobochocho/photo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo.jpg"/></a>



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Raven3766 said:


> This bag is suspect to me, could you please help me authenticate? There are no serial numbers on back of the tag. TIA
> [URL="http://
> 
> Im not familiar with the style. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

enhi said:


> Sorry, missed out on one more photo - here you go - button reverse



Need to see photo of the plastic tag. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Need to see photo of the plastic tag. Thanks.




She posted a link. I had to copy it and paste to see the photo.


----------



## enhi

rx4dsoul said:


> Need to see photo of the plastic tag. Thanks.


Hi there - sorry the tag was in a separate post! Here you go - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Need help again To authenticate this please
THe Seller Said That She bought IT from usa 







Thanks in advance 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

enhi said:


> Hi there - sorry the tag was in a separate post! Here you go -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Need help again To authenticate this please
> THe Seller Said That She bought IT from usa
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## bagluvvr

Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Year of the Horse in black
Name of the seller: n/a

Hope you could help me authenticate. Thank you


----------



## bagluvvr

attaching more photos sorry!







bagluvvr said:


> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Year of the Horse in black
> Name of the seller: n/a
> 
> Hope you could help me authenticate. Thank you
> View attachment 2792533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792539
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792540


----------



## mel82

bagluvvr said:


> attaching more photos sorry!
> 
> View attachment 2792541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792542


Wow..it looks nice to me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagluvvr said:


> attaching more photos sorry!
> 
> View attachment 2792541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792542



A lot of wrong details. This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## bagluvvr

rx4dsoul said:


> A lot of wrong details. This is fake. Sorry.



Thanks for letting me know! But just wondering, what these are so I can compare and complain to the person that sold it to me. Thanks so much. Appreciate it


----------



## mel82

I bought this last week from a friend lives in Germany. As what I was informed, this is shopping tote neo. Can anyone please authenticate this for me? Thank q so much.


----------



## mel82

Another pictures. Not last week ..typo. it was last month. Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Another pictures. Not last week ..typo. it was last month. Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.



Another pic of the same bag.


----------



## mel82

mel82 said:


> Another pic of the same bag.



Here you go again...


----------



## rx4dsoul

mel82 said:


> Another pictures. Not last week ..typo. it was last month. Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.



Authentic.


----------



## mel82

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much rx4dsoul


----------



## luvilli

hai again rx4dsoul.. i need u'r help to authenticate this bag

name : cabas le pliage fushia
seller : my friend























thank you for u'r kindness


----------



## mel82

Dear all longchamp expertists, help me to authenticate this make up case. Thank you.


----------



## mel82

Here is the plastic tag inside it. Hope this is enough since not much angle to snap. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## baggergirl

Hi, I've seen posts in this thread requesting authentication of this seller's other items, and I'm glad that they were authentic.  But just the same, would like to request authentication of the following item: 

Name of item:  Le Pliage Neo
Name of seller:  the.fashion.diva
Item No: 181570363327
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-20...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a466fdfbf

thanks much!


----------



## rx4dsoul

baggergirl said:


> Hi, I've seen posts in this thread requesting authentication of this seller's other items, and I'm glad that they were authentic.  But just the same, would like to request authentication of the following item:
> 
> Name of item:  Le Pliage Neo
> Name of seller:  the.fashion.diva
> Item No: 181570363327
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTH-20...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a466fdfbf
> 
> thanks much!



Authentic.


----------



## baggergirl

your help is much appreciated.  thank you!   



rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


----------



## bagluvvr

Name of item: Le Pliage Neo Medium in Bilberry
Name of seller: thebagmaster (http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/thebagmaster/)

Please help me authenticate  thanks


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

goldfish19 said:


> Looks good
> You can wait for rx4dsoul to comment, too.


 


rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you so much for your help !!!


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

bagluvvr said:


> Name/item description/specific item : Longchamp Year of the Horse in black
> Name of the seller: n/a
> 
> Hope you could help me authenticate. Thank you
> View attachment 2792533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792539
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792540


 
This bag is so gorgeous. also surprised me that it'is replica.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagluvvr said:


> Name of item: Le Pliage Neo Medium in Bilberry
> Name of seller: thebagmaster (http://marketplace.zalora.com.ph/thebagmaster/)
> 
> Please help me authenticate  thanks



Fake. Overall poor quality materials and fake details. Sorry.


----------



## Anna888

Name of item: Longchamp cabas open tote duck blue

A friend bought this bag for me and I not sure how authentic it is. I googled and compared with my authentic longchamp bags. Just want to have a confirmation.


----------



## micheleyym

Hi there,
Would you please authenticate the 2 bags below:

Item Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium Handbag
Seller ID:  wetpetdrs 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291281373550?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item Name:Longchamp le pliage Cuir leather handbag
Seller ID: abts27
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121474156151?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rx4dsoul

micheleyym said:


> Hi there,
> Would you please authenticate the 2 bags
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please always include tags and hardware. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anna888 said:


> Name of item: Longchamp cabas open tote duck blue
> 
> A friend bought this bag for me and I not sure how authentic it is. I googled and compared with my authentic longchamp bags. Just want to have a confirmation.



This is Fake. Sorry.


----------



## micheleyym

Thanks so much for the reply. Here is the couple of pictures of the camel bag. I am still waiting for the pictures for the mocha one.


----------



## micheleyym

I just realized that the pictures are too small. Sorry. Hopefully this time I got the pictures right.


----------



## goldfish19

micheleyym said:


> I just realized that the pictures are too small. Sorry. Hopefully this time I got the pictures right.




The photos are still too small..


----------



## coziest

Hi dear,  please help me to authenticate this bag
LC Planetes Plum Small Long Handle
Thank you in advance


----------



## coziest

One more clearer tag picture...


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Need help to authenticate this bag please

Seller : queensattic111 
Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301378538947 

Another details added 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks in advance 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rx4dsoul

coziest said:


> One more clearer tag picture...



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Need help to authenticate this bag please
> 
> Seller : queensattic111
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301378538947
> 
> Another details added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797492
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic.


----------



## micheleyym

Sorry that pics are too small. I am new to this forum and all I did was attached pictures from my laptop to here. I am not sure what else I should do.


----------



## micheleyym

I know I am frequently posting almost the same posts/pictures here.  Sorry I am just trying to figure out how to work around the post. Yes. I  am newbie here. :shame:
Anyway, here is more photos for mocha Cuir medium. Pls pls help me authenticate this.


----------



## suunybriz

Please kindly authenticate the following item from Ebay site, Thank you!

*Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Small size, Brown

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed8df0569


----------



## bigal

Please authenticate this small cutie.   Olive in color,  let me know if I missed any information or photos that would be needed.   Thank you so much!  Les Pliages small tote


----------



## EGBDF

bigal said:


> Please authenticate this small cutie.   Olive in color,  let me know if I missed any information or photos that would be needed.   Thank you so much!  Les Pliages small tote




You should add a picture of the tag inside. It doesn't look right to me-wait for rx4dsoul's opinion.


----------



## bigal

EGBDF said:


> You should add a picture of the tag inside. It doesn't look right to me-wait for rx4dsoul's opinion.



I know,  I was inspecting it further.   I don't think it's authentic.   No interior tag and even though you can see the stamp through to the other side,  I have my doubts now too.  The back of the snap doesn't seem right.


----------



## goldfish19

bigal said:


> Please authenticate this small cutie.   Olive in color,  let me know if I missed any information or photos that would be needed.   Thank you so much!  Les Pliages small tote



Yikes, look at that stitching! It doesn't look authentic to me. The leather is of low quality and the markings/craftsmanship is below standard.


----------



## goldfish19

suunybriz said:


> Please kindly authenticate the following item from Ebay site, Thank you!
> 
> *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Small size, Brown
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed8df0569



Please request a photo of the plastic tag


----------



## bigal

goldfish19 said:


> Yikes, look at that stitching! It doesn't look authentic to me. The leather is of low quality and the markings/craftsmanship is below standard.



That's what I get for being in a hurry at the thrift store.  It'll be going back!   Don't need any fakes in my life.   I'll just need to enjoy my authentic tiny tote.   Maybe someday I'll a real Les Pliage.


----------



## rx4dsoul

micheleyym said:


> I know I am frequently posting almost the same posts/pictures here.  Sorry I am just trying to figure out how to work around the post. Yes. I  am newbie here. :shame:
> Anyway, here is more photos for mocha Cuir medium. Pls pls help me authenticate this.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

suunybriz said:


> Please kindly authenticate the following item from Ebay site, Thank you!
> 
> *Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Small size, Brown
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Longcham...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed8df0569



Tag please?


----------



## cwc3

hi can you please kindly check if this is authentic? much appreciated.


----------



## cwc3

can you please also check if this is authentic? thanks a lot!


----------



## magdalinka

Hello. I own several authentic Longchamp totes and am usually pretty good with authenticating them myself but this one is throwing me for a loop. Could someone please take a look and let me know? Thank you .


----------



## kirikae

Hi! Please kindly check my longchamp le pliage chocolate if authentic. Thank you so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cwc3 said:


> hi can you please kindly check if this is authentic? much appreciated.
> 
> http:[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is fake, irregardless of all those inclusions . The white sticker code is wrong, the tag itself is not right and that looks like poor quality leather on the item. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

cwc3 said:


> can you please also check if this is authentic? thanks a



Please post a better view of the tag and the leather (with better lighting but no flash) . I see something off with the hardware. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

magdalinka said:


> Hello. I own several authentic Longchamp totes and am usually pretty good with authenticating them myself but this one is throwing me for a loop. Could someone please take a look and let me know?



Authentic.


----------



## cwc3

rx4dsoul said:


> This is fake, irregardless of all those inclusions . The white sticker code is wrong, the tag itself is not right and that looks like poor quality leather on the item. Sorry.



thank you so much for your reply. appreciated it!


----------



## magdalinka

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thank you very much, your expertise is highly appreciated


----------



## kirikae

hi.please kindly check my longchamp le pliage if authentic. thank you so much.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Hi again, 
I need help To authenticate this longchamp lm in rosegold. 
This came from a private Seller from europe 









There's something odd with THe label, there's two letter (OB) on THe 12 digit number.

I've never seen this before 


Thanks in advance 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bebenyabubu

Hi.. Please help authenticate this bag

Item: le pliage cuir bordeaux small
Seller: pullimann2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301379928072?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

bebenyabubu said:


> Hi.. Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: le pliage cuir bordeaux small
> Seller: pullimann2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301379928072?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Hi again,
> I need help To authenticate this longchamp lm in rosegold.
> This came from a private Seller from europe
> 
> View attachment 2802436
> View attachment 2802437
> View attachment 2802441
> View attachment 2802442
> View attachment 2802469
> View attachment 2802472
> 
> 
> There's something odd with THe label, there's two letter (OB) on THe 12 digit number.
> 
> I've never seen this before
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Please declare the size. Thanks.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

rx4dsoul said:


> Please declare the size. Thanks.



Sorry I forgot about that, it's in large size longhandle


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luvilli

hi rx4dsoul please i need your help to authenticate this bag
name : longchamp le pliage cabas in fushia
photo : 

















 thank you for your attention


----------



## chealsea

Hi,please help me to authenticate this longchamp lm metal in burgundy, small short handle size, i bought this item from private seller in europe,thanks before
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xu6zzvm783szjxb/AAAIqoCtGhkYXz5Agvo9KCnva
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o05gaojh9ayzthp/AAAq_o6LrYy-TOU6VD2dVM4Wa
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ae9luegt21xknfe/AADt2iaz6MBGl-fZYhwMgXMia
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/c3tkc015w6v4dyi/AADn0lsgeQhnoN0jFoEkP7vva
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/oty9u6qxexwonmw/AAAO28hRjGJUghBe6GHAa_2Ya
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/w161s348r3nvgo4/AABBGNZQCR0q41kaBxEh1TLRa
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/q7qjdareb6t1lvk/AACeBYfWTR8NKYHsLV4D80uGa
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lfmwrf2rxga0663/AACLgCqRsTVzTHlVAFmcGTMha
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/d0kb4omeq084pl9/AAA3mVMNfnsiEgwed_BO1RhTa


----------



## kirikae

Hi. Please kindly check the authenticity of my longchamp. Thank you so much.
Your feedback is highly appreciated.

Item: longchamp le pliage in chocolate
Size: large long handle

View attachment 2802409

View attachment 2802410

View attachment 2802411

View attachment 2802471

View attachment 2802477

View attachment 2802478

View attachment 2802479


----------



## summersheen

Dear ...
Please authenticate this :-

























Thanks in advance!


----------



## lenn123

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag

I bought it from an  online seller - LP long handle Medium in Chocolate (? - not sure of the  colour). I didn't buy it from the store because they didn't have a  brown but now I am having second thoughts  . Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## goldfish19

summersheen said:


> Dear ...
> Please authenticate this :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Looks fake to me  but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.


----------



## chocolates20

Hi. 
Posted a while ago.  Must have been overlooked. Can you please check.  On page 678 on this forum.
#10158 and #10159 .
Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Looks fake to me  but please wait for rx4dsoul to comment.



Have to agree...


----------



## rx4dsoul

lenn123 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> I bought it from an  online seller - LP long handle Medium in Chocolate (? - not sure of the  colour). I didn't buy it from the store because they didn't have a  brown but now I am having second thoughts  . Thanks a lot in advance.



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kirikae said:


> Hi. Please kindly check the authenticity of my longchamp. Thank you so much.
> Your feedback is highly appreciated.
> 
> Item: longchamp le pliage in chocolate
> Size: large long handle
> 
> View attachment 2802409
> 
> View attachment 2802410
> 
> View attachment 2802411
> 
> View attachment 2802471
> 
> View attachment 2802477
> 
> View attachment 2802478
> 
> View attachment 2802479



Fake...sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chealsea said:


> Hi,please help me to authenticate this longchamp lm metal in burgundy, small short handle size, i bought this item from private seller in europe,thanks


Need better photo of the tag. Please post it directly. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aniesha.noor said:


> Sorry I forgot about that, it's in large size longhandle
> 
> 
> Aniesha noor
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kirikae said:


> hi.please kindly check my longchamp le pliage if authentic. thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802409
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802410
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802411
> 
> View attachment 2802471
> 
> View attachment 2802477
> 
> View attachment 2802478
> 
> View attachment 2802479



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


> hi rx4dsoul please i need your help to authenticate this bag
> name : longchamp le pliage cabas in fushia
> photo :


Please improve photos. 
Need better lighting, no flash and more details. Thanks.


----------



## luvilli

hi rx4dsoul here's the new photo.. i hope it's more better

name : longchamp le pliage cabas 
color : fushia
photo :

























ththank you very much for your help


----------



## Aniesha.noor

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




So the letter OB in the 12 digit number is okay? Because I never see that before, is it because it was bought from outlet not from boutique? 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chealsea

rx4dsoul said:


> Need better photo of the tag. Please post it directly. Thanks.


Hi...here's the tag..thanks
https://db.tt/TYNFj6UK


----------



## kirikae

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake...sorry.



Thanks for your response rx4dsoul.
May i know your reason or basis why is it fake.
Thanks. It'll be of great help.


----------



## seton

kirikae said:


> Thanks for your response rx4dsoul.
> May i know your reason or basis why is it fake.
> Thanks. It'll be of great help.




This is a very public forum and authenticators do not have to state their reasons.

If you compare yours side by side to a real one, there are several "reasons" actually.


----------



## whiteangel889

Hi can some help me with this, i bought this , i think this is fake but the seller said it authentic
 I am so desperate with this one, thank you for your help
 This is for the long champ LM in black colour


----------



## rx4dsoul

chealsea said:


> Hi...here's the tag..thanks
> https://db.tt/TYNFj6UK



Please remove flash and avoid blur. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

whiteangel889 said:


> Hi can some help me with this, i bought this , i think this is fake but the seller said it authentic
> I am so desperate with this one, thank you for your help
> This is for the long champ LM in black colour



Please read first page. Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luvilli said:


> hi rx4dsoul here's the new photo.. i hope it's more better
> 
> name : longchamp le pliage cabas
> color : fushia
> 
> ththank you very much for your help



Authentic.


----------



## whiteangel889

rx4dsoul said:


> Please read first page. Thank you.


Oh ok sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

seton said:


> This is a very public forum and authenticators do not have to state their reasons.
> 
> If you compare yours side by side to a real one, there are several "reasons" actually.



I sincerely agree.

May I also add that I am already seeing the effects of having discussed some of these reasons in more details. There are much improved counterfeits popping-up with a "particular detail" that was tweaked - this certain detail I unsuspectingly discussed via PM with someone who I thought was as much an avid Longchamp collector and fan as myself   (counterfeiters may have stumbled across this info by themselves though , but Im not taking the chance to be an accomplice). 

Ive since learned better and I sincerely apologize if I cannot be more specific (reason stated on first page - which somehow a lot of people still seem to overlook). 

Thank you to the other members who take time to help out on this thread!

Now back to topic.


----------



## whiteangel889

ballet_russe said:


> Hi!  Your bag is authentic. *Most *Longchamp bags are made in France, but not all of them. Some are made in other places. I have seen the Tunisia tag before on other Longchamp bags. (In fact, Tunisia and Morocco are famous for making nice leathergoods).
> 
> If you search on tPF, you can also find this was already discussed. Longchamp bags are made in other countries.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-made-in-china-215172.html
> 
> If you want me to look at photos, I'm happy to do that, but if you think everything else looks OK, it is probably alright. There are fake Pliages and Planetes around (especially watch out for Turkish and Chinese sellers on ebay), but I have never seen one that has tags inside.


Yeap , i have one made in tunisia too


----------



## whiteangel889

So sorry for unclear description 
the name of the bag: Longchamp LM metal
Colour: black
size: medium 
shoulder handle

Seller: somewhere from Indonesia
Recently i have been looking for this Longchamp and i found it, but i have my doubt that this item is authentic
Please someone kindly to help me to figure it out whether this bag is really is authentic
since the seller keep telling me this bag authentic
and I have only 3 photos of the item send from the seller, i still have't received it the bag
Thanks so much for the help


----------



## Elisafi

_Edit. I did a little bit more searching and this bag must be from Veau Foulonné -line, not Le Pliage. However the measurements are still a bit off. I also got a little padlock with the bag:_ *http://oi57.tinypic.com/2exo3kw.jpg*

Hi, could you please authenticate this Longchamp? I bought it second hand for app. 400 dollars. It appears to be never used, so this feels a little bit too good deal to be true. I love the huge size of the bag, but it's also a bit suspicious because it seems like the measurements don't match any of the travel bags introduced on the Longchamp site. I can take the bag back if it is fake, but I really, really hope I could keep it!  Thank you for your help!

Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Travel Bag (?)
Size: Lenght 74cm x Height 39cm x Depth 20cm
Color: Black
Pictures:


----------



## luvilli

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.



wooow.. thank you very much


----------



## Reenywin

Dear authenticator, 
Need your help whether this bag is fake or not.. Bought from personal shopper
Name: LC Le Pliage Neo in medium size - bilberry color
I failed to upload more than one pic &#128555;


----------



## Reenywin

Sorry another picture &#128517;


----------



## Reenywin

And another picture &#128549;


----------



## Reenywin

And another one &#128549;&#128549;


----------



## rx4dsoul

whiteangel889 said:


> So sorry for unclear description
> the name of the bag: Longchamp LM metal
> Colour: black
> size: medium
> shoulder handle
> and I have only 3 photos of the item send from the seller, i still have't received it the bag
> Thanks so much for the help



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Elisafi said:


> _Edit. I did a little bit more searching and this bag must be from Veau Foulonné -line, not Le Pliage. However the measurements are still a bit off. I also got a little padlock with the bag:_ *http://oi57.tinypic.com/2exo3kw.jpg*
> 
> Hi, could you please authenticate this Longchamp? I bought it second hand for app. 400 dollars. It appears to be never used, so this feels a little bit too good deal to be true. I love the huge size of the bag, but it's also a bit suspicious because it seems like the measurements don't match any of the travel bags introduced on the Longchamp site. I can take the bag back if it is fake, but I really, really hope I could keep it!  Thank you for your help!
> 
> Name: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Travel Bag (?)
> Size: Lenght 74cm x Height 39cm x Depth 20cm
> Color: Black
> Pictures:



Authentic.
Congrats  on your VF find.


----------



## whiteangel889

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.


Wow thanks for the help


----------



## pamyj

Hi, please authenticate this for me. I have stated the details and link below, as well as photos I took of the actual bag. I highly appreciate the help. Thanks!

LongChamp Planetes
Turquoise
LLH

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181571971526


----------



## pamyj

I sent it back to the seller, but I wanna be sure that what I sent back is really fake/ high end replica, and not just a personal hunch. Here are more photos. Thanks a bunch! xx


----------



## GarnetRed

Hi- can anyone tell me if this Longchamp bag is fake? (Or perhaps an old/vintage style?) It doesn't have the typical pull, but rather just a strip of black leather to open the zippers (which are all are marked YKK, T, and 45, but my camera can't focus that small.) 

I purchased it in a thrift shop (in an affluent community) for cheap, so no big deal to me either way. I just want to know 

Thanks!


----------



## chealsea

rx4dsoul said:


> Need better photo of the tag. Please post it directly. Thanks.



Hi sorry it takes so long..
How about this picture. Is it ok?thank you





> https://db.tt/5o0CfQhS


 https://db.tt/n0tABHiS


----------



## rx4dsoul

GarnetRed said:


> Hi- can anyone tell me if this Longchamp bag is fake? (Or perhaps an old/vintage style?) It doesn't have the typical pull, but rather just a strip of black leather to open the zippers (which are all are marked YKK, T, and 45, but my camera can't focus that small.)
> 
> I purchased it in a thrift shop (in an affluent community) for cheap, so no big deal to me either way. I just want to know
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pamyj said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me. I have stated the details and link below, as well as photos I took of the actual bag. I highly appreciate the help. Thanks!
> 
> LongChamp Planetes
> Turquoise
> LLH
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181571971526


It IS fake. Your hunch was right!


----------



## lenn123

Hi, Would you please authenticate this for me? Its a Le Pliage, Gray, long handle. Thanks again.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ Please include pics of whole item, tag and leather under better lighting. Natural bright light with no flash. Thanks.


----------



## lenn123

Hi, I hope these pics are better. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lenn123 said:


> Hi, I hope these pics are better. Thanks a lot.



Authentic.


----------



## Damemike

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It's le pliage metal large  thanks in advance ! 
size


----------



## rx4dsoul

Damemike said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? It's le pliage metal large  thanks in advance



Authentic.


----------



## Damemike

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.




Thanks!


----------



## snowysweet

Please help me authenticate this LC Le Pliage (Small/Medium Long Handle) in Chocolate. Many thanks


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi, 

Could someone please authenticate this bag?

Name: Longchamp Women's Handbags Le Pliage Cuir Small Leather Bag Fuchsia 
Name of the seller: jprodun
Item no.: 331387118535
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d283623c7


----------



## goldfish19

luthienbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Longchamp Women's Handbags Le Pliage Cuir Small Leather Bag Fuchsia
> Name of the seller: jprodun
> Item no.: 331387118535
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Longcha...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d283623c7



Looks good!


----------



## pamyj

rx4dsoul said:


> It IS fake. Your hunch was right!




Thank you! Appreciate it!


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi girls hope you can help me authenticate this Longchamp bag.


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi Ladies.

Kindly help me auth this, personal item(a gift from friends)

Item: Long handle Medium Le pilage (or is this large? the largest for long handle le pilage)

Thank you (:


----------



## rx4dsoul

kokhuiqi said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Kindly help me auth this, personal item(a gift from friends)
> 
> Item: Long handle Medium Le pilage (or is this large? the largest for long handle le pilage)
> 
> Thank you (:



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## gie121

Asking for your help 
bought it from an online seller 

Name/item description/specific item FIRST: Longchamp Fantasie Losange 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## kokhuiqi

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.




): dealing with having 2 fakes a day doesn't do any good. &#128554;


----------



## rx4dsoul

snowysweet said:


> Please help me authenticate this LC Le Pliage (Small/Medium Long Handle) in Chocolate. Many thanks



Authentic.


----------



## doted

Hi there, 

I'm interested in buying this off eBay, would appreciate opinions on its authenticity. Thanks in advance. 

*Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Planetes Large Black 1899
*Name of the seller:* libing4
*Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231393544060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sandcori

Longchamp pony


----------



## rx4dsoul

doted said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm interested in buying this off eBay, would appreciate opinions on its authenticity. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* Longchamp Planetes Large Black 1899
> *Name of the seller:* libing4
> *Link to the item:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231393544060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rafael

Hi 

Kindly need your help to identify this longchamp. thank you so much

Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle Red

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ieco44amwf8zauk/AABl8dVJEANobrNFEnWBnzQ3a


----------



## luxurious91

Hi, please help me to identify this le pliege 
It is from a seller on instagram, she said that the lable was cut. And actually it is preloved item.
This is LP MLH (palm green)
Since i am new on this brand, i hope you can help me  
Thank you 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/96n7gx5bq6ctzuv/AADprvB0S1aiYPvQeqgbPkkDa?dl=0


----------



## visiko

Item : longchamp le pliage neo Hydrangea, long handle
seller : online seller from Facebook

Dear longchamp experts,
Please do authenticate this Lc neo long handle for me. I already tried to check this to LC customer relation and the only answer I got was "this bag was produced on April 2014" (based on the plastic ticket inside)
I need to know if this cute bag is authentic or fake one..

Note : i cannot upload more than 1 image so it will be few postings for the bag details.

Thanks a lot,
Vie


----------



## visiko

Image : stitches under zipper line.
LP Neo long handle hydrangea


----------



## luxurious91

Hi, also need help to identify this Longchamp Metal MLH (Gold).
I found this on instagram (phillipines seller)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5evliqd6nwn1wta/AAAyuS1annVOmC70BKpNxZUUa?dl=0

I got the answer from very last post in this forum, it is fake  thank you


----------



## visiko

LP Neo long handle hydrangea
image : the zipper head "VISLON YKK"


----------



## visiko

LP Neo long handle hydrangea
image : front flap


----------



## visiko

LP neo long handle hydrangea
image : back flap


----------



## visiko

LP neo long handle hydrangea
image : reply from LC client service


----------



## chenggay

Hi, kindly authenticate this seller, kindly see the pics in the description section thanks!


http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item566d3b1492


----------



## rx4dsoul

visiko said:


> Item : longchamp le pliage neo Hydrangea, long handle
> seller : online seller from Facebook
> 
> Dear longchamp experts,
> Please do authenticate this Lc neo long handle for me. I already tried to check this to LC customer relation and the only answer I got was "this bag was produced on April 2014" (based on the plastic ticket inside)
> I need to know if this cute bag is authentic or fake one..
> 
> Note : i cannot upload more than 1 image so it will be few postings for the bag details.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Vie



It's fake. Sorry.


----------



## visiko

rx4dsoul said:


> It's fake. Sorry.



Noted. Thanks  rx4dsoul. But which part is the most obviously fake? So I can show that as my reason for refund. Thanks a lot!


----------



## rx4dsoul

chenggay said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this seller, kindly see the pics in the description section thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Longchamp-Le...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item566d3b1492



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

visiko said:


> Noted. Thanks  rx4dsoul. But which part is the most obviously fake? So I can show that as my reason for refund. Thanks a lot!



A lot of details. Most especially those on the tag.


----------



## laetitia08

Hi, please help to authenticate this bag:

Sorry, will be back with pictures. No idea how to post pics 

Thank you so much.


----------



## mrsbitwit

Dear all,

Need your help on authenticating this Longchamp Le Pliage, please

Item Name: LONGCHAMP PARIS Le Pliage ExpandaBle Tote BAG SHOULDER Navy BLUE Travel ZIP NEW
Item Number: 271681792068
Seller ID: angvermee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LONGCHAMP-P...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f417f2844

TIA, and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## iamapebble

Hello! Do help to authenticate this please - thank you! Seller says that it was bought in France, looks authentic to me, but I'm not professional! Sorry I know the photos are not the best, but these were the only ones the seller could provide!

Item Name: Le Pilage Black (Long Handles, Medium - 25x25x14cm size)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3pi8y9hoj8ul2s/Screenshot_2014-11-28-13-55-52.png?dl=0

*Sorry, not sure if the link works.

Thanks!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Hi, 
Please authenticate:

Item number:171555172061
Item name:longchamp le pliage NEO BLACK small nylon handbag crossbody removable strap BN
Seller: lovefashion4ever2012
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171555172061 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ririe12

hi...could u help me to authenticate this longchamp victoire limited edition
thank u


----------



## rx4dsoul

ririe12 said:


> hi...could u help me to authenticate this longchamp victoire limited edition
> thank u



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iamapebble said:


> Hello! Do help to authenticate this please - thank you! Seller says that it was bought in France, looks authentic to me, but I'm not professional! Sorry I know the photos are not the best, but these were the only ones the seller could provide!
> 
> Item Name: Le Pilage Black (Long Handles, Medium - 25x25x14cm size)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3pi8y9hoj8ul2s/Screenshot_2014-11-28-13-55-52.png?dl=0
> 
> *Sorry, not sure if the link works.
> 
> Thanks!



Please be guided by page one. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Requests without tag photos and other necessary elements - please repost requests once you have the proper pics. Thanks.


----------



## YomMY

Hi, I'm new to this forum..


it's nice you guys can help to authenticate this LP Cuir in amethyst..thank you so much!


----------



## goldfish19

YomMY said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum..
> 
> 
> it's nice you guys can help to authenticate this LP Cuir in amethyst..thank you so much!




Based on the limited photos you sent, it looks fake. (Page one will tell you the photos needed for authentication)

Also, amethyst is more purple than blue. But that is not the only thing that is wrong here. 

What do you think rx4dsoul?


----------



## chenggay

Hi Please authenticate this 
Planetes
Beige
From seller in Ebay


----------



## ririe12

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake. Sorry.




Thank u


----------



## rafael

Hi 

Kindly need your help to identify this longchamp from malaysia seller. thank you so much

Longchamp Planetes Medium Short Handle Red
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ieco44amwf8zauk/AABl8dVJEANobrNFEnWBnzQ3a


----------



## rx4dsoul

chenggay said:


> Hi Please authenticate this
> Planetes
> Beige
> From seller in Ebay



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Based on the limited photos you sent, it looks fake. (Page one will tell you the photos needed for authentication)
> 
> Also, amethyst is more purple than blue. But that is not the only thing that is wrong here.
> 
> What do you think rx4dsoul?


Agree...poorly constructed with fake tag details.


----------



## kochimin

Hi. Can you please help to identify the authenticity of this bag of mine? I hope it is authentic *finger crossed*


----------



## rx4dsoul

kochimin said:


> Hi. Can you please help to identify the authenticity of this bag of mine? I hope it is authentic *finger crossed*



Fake. Sorry.
Please dont forget to label / declare item style and size next time. Thank you.


----------



## iwid

Hi, please authenticate this for me. I highly appreciate the help. Many Thanks 
Because tag inside blocking the label store..

Longchamp LM Metal Platine Large

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...8-D7F2-440F-990F-95D90E540B19_zpsqrkijcum.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b605/Iwid1485/65F242F1-83FA-4C4C-AF4B-F314182B95FE_zpsw8l9a60o.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-8BC0-48E7-B848-9F1E8D6EF15E_zpsrzdnfc7d.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-7B62-4644-8117-B44603A8ED56_zpsv22vpece.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-83FA-4C4C-AF4B-F314182B95FE_zpsw8l9a60o.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...A-6728-4887-83B7-1F943A8957FC_zpsljbhkn2a.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-8BC0-48E7-B848-9F1E8D6EF15E_zpsrzdnfc7d.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...A-4AAF-4DF4-9823-6703CE62E2D4_zpse4v3ossq.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-4868-4DDB-9A94-09A88CEDE6DF_zps1rua6ksr.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b605/Iwid1485/642038A8-D7F2-440F-990F-95D90E540B19_zpsrirl43ok.jpg


----------



## BaggyBuggy

Hello everyone! 
Can anyone tell me something about this mysterious bag that I bought second hand. The brass metalware seems strange but you never know with all the special editions. I have never seen anything like the embossed, stylized jockey pattern either.






http://imgur.com/0jTBVxO


----------



## rafael

Hi 

Sorry for keep reposting this, really need your advise about this bag authenticity. Bought from Malaysia seller but my customer said this is fake bag there's no red color like this on planetes series only terracota but the supplier said there's this kind of red. The material also bit shiny looks different with others planetes bag.
I'm sending 2 link hopefully u can open it. Thank u

Longchamp Planetes Red Small Medium Handle

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/fe...e Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ieco44amwf8zauk/AABl8dVJEANobrNFEnWBnzQ3a


----------



## rx4dsoul

rafael said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for keep reposting this, really need your advise about this bag authenticity. Bought from Malaysia seller but my customer said this is fake bag there's no red color like this on planetes series only terracota but the supplier said there's this kind of red. The material also bit shiny looks different with others planetes bag.
> I'm sending 2 link hopefully u can open it. Thank u
> 
> Longchamp Planetes Red
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ieco44amwf8zauk/AABl8dVJEANobrNFEnWBnzQ3a



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

iwid said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me. I highly appreciate the help. Many Thanks
> Because tag inside blocking the label store..
> 
> Longchamp LM Metal Platine Large



Need proper photo of tag please. Thanks.


----------



## angelchild

Hi! 

Please help to authenticate this Black Medium Short Handle Planetes. 

Intending to buy two Longchamps, shall post the 2nd set of pics in separate post.

http://s240.photobucket.com/user/lawliett79/library/Black MSH


----------



## angelchild

Hi! 

Please help to authenticate this Bilberry Large Long Handle Planetes. 

http://s240.photobucket.com/user/lawliett79/library/Bilberry%20LLH


----------



## iwid

Hi rx4dsoul..

Yes, that's the problem because the tag blocking the label store, its difficult to take picture..so i must take the picture on the lights... But i hope this pics are better.. Many thanks 

LM Metal Platine Large

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...0-F36F-4BF1-ABFE-C48D70BC3B55_zps7x4tfver.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b605/Iwid1485/92188F1E-F5FE-48B3-A37F-8A562B97437F_zps0wy18byo.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...1-83FA-4C4C-AF4B-F314182B95FE_zpsw8l9a60o.jpg

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums...0-B6B7-4802-A126-1F0D277C9101_zpsdqjnqvvf.jpg


----------



## ririe12

Hi..could u help me authenticate this longchamp metal platine, thanks before....


----------



## pmquack

Kindly authenticate this LONGCHAMP NEO medium  

I have a strong feeling it's not real.


----------



## angelchild

angelchild said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Bilberry Large Long Handle Planetes.
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/user/lawliett79/library/Bilberry%20LLH



Hi! Hope someone can help me authenticate pls? Looking at it from the mobile phone platform Carousell. Seller is angohsg.


----------



## Patoose

Hi all! Newbie here  

Name/item description/specific item: Longchamp Planetes Large, Red
Purchased from eBay.

Dimensions: ~31 (length across the bottom)x30x19cm (length across the top is ~47cm)

My main concern is the logo on the flap-it seems poorly stamped on. 
Material is thick, zips have YKK, 45.
Stamps with 'Longchamp' and 'Modele Depose' have the accents in the right way and place.  
Photos don't show but it has the translucent disc around the button closure on the inside.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ignqd7glznczudv/AAAqkdfFmaODpfuKevP34eeMa?dl=0 

Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ririe12 said:


> Hi..could u help me authenticate this longchamp metal platine, thanks before....



Which is which ?
please label item/items properly and please do not present together at the same time. thanks.


----------



## ririe12

rx4dsoul said:


> Which is which ?
> please label item/items properly and please do not present together at the same time. thanks.



Sorry the left one... longchamp metal platine

Thank u


----------



## pmquack

rx4dsoul said:


> Which is which ?
> please label item/items properly and please do not present together at the same time. thanks.



Please authenticate the Longchamp Neo too.  The purple one! I already bought it and might ask for a refund/  Pretty please!


----------



## angelchild

Sorry to repost! Could you please help me to authenticate this pretty pls? 

Bilberry Large Long Handle Planetes. 

http://s240.photobucket.com/user/law...ry/Black MSH


----------



## angelchild

Sorry to repost! Could you please help me to authenticate this pretty pls? 

Black Medium Short Handle Planetes

http://s240.photobucket.com/user/law...ry/Black MSH


----------



## ririe12

Hi...could u help me authenticate this longchamp ravello blue 

Thank u


----------



## goldfish19

angelchild said:


> Sorry to repost! Could you please help me to authenticate this pretty pls?
> 
> Bilberry Large Long Handle Planetes.
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/user/law...ry/Black MSH



Link is not working


----------



## angelchild

goldfish19 said:


> Link is not working



Hi! I have attached the pics directly here : 

Large long handled bilberry planetes


----------



## angelchild

goldfish19 said:


> Link is not working



Hi! Again, another one! 

Medium short handled black planetes:


----------



## rafael

Thank you rx4dsoul


----------



## imamom

Hii can i ask u this 
Longchamp metal rosegold small short handle
Seller a friend of mine 
Thanks friend


----------



## imamom

imamom said:


> Hii can i ask u this
> Longchamp metal rosegold small short handle
> Seller a friend of mine
> Thanks friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag show alphabets in bottom row thanks rx4dsoul


----------



## dawnniess

Hi, please help me to identify and authenticate this Longchamp bag I purchased today.  It was very dirty and I washed it, the pictures are of a wet bag. =/


----------



## dawnniess

One more pic of tag. Thank you! Please ignore towels I have stuffed in bag.


----------



## dawnniess

A couple more images of zipper on inside pocket and outer zipper . Outer zipper has 3Y on it.


----------



## kochimin

Hi, can anyone please authenticate this bag? It is LC Metal Black Large long handle. Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## rx4dsoul

angelchild said:


> Hi! I have attached the pics directly here :
> 
> Large long handled bilberry planetes



Authentic. It's a PLUM Planetes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dawnniess said:


> One more pic of tag. Thank you! Please ignore towels I have stuffed in bag.



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kochimin said:


> Hi, can anyone please authenticate this bag? It is LC Metal Black Large long handle. Thanks! &#128522;



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Posts skipped do not have enough photos posted. Please be guided accordingly.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ririe12 said:


> Hi...could u help me authenticate this longchamp ravello blue
> 
> Thank u



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ririe12 said:


> Hi..could u help me authenticate this longchamp metal platine, thanks before....



Fake platine, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pmquack said:


> Kindly authenticate this LONGCHAMP NEO medium
> 
> I have a strong feeling it's not real.



Please post good close-up photos of the zipper pull ( from a sideways angle )and the top of the zipper. Thanks.


----------



## pmquack

rx4dsoul said:


> Please post good close-up photos of the zipper pull ( from a sideways angle )and the top of the zipper. Thanks.



 More photos of the medium Neo. Thank you very much!


----------



## pamyj

Le Pliage Neo
Medium
Black

Please authenticate this before I message the seller to inquire. Thanks!


----------



## dawnniess

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! =)


----------



## sophie_g_m

Hi!
Longchamp le pliage medium short handle camel
Bagsforkeeps @ ebay
181495580479
Tnx!


----------



## sophie_g_m

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LONGCHAMP-Le...L-/181495580479?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:PH:1123


----------



## sophie_g_m

http://mesgmy.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:ME:LNLK&CurrentPage=MyeBayMyMessages#d1


----------



## rx4dsoul

pamyj said:


> Le Pliage Neo
> Medium
> Black
> 
> Please authenticate this before I message the seller to inquire. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2826730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826731



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pmquack said:


> More photos of the medium Neo. Thank you very much!



Authentic.


----------



## donnamatt

Hello, all,

Kindly authenticate this bag:

Le Pliage Medium
Short Handles
Bilberry

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128166773@N04/sets/72157649256305129

Thank you!!


----------



## donnamatt

Another one for authentication, please. 

Le Pliage Medium
Short Handles
Red

https://www.flickr.com/photos/128166773@N04/sets/72157649608897256/

Thank you!!


----------



## pmquack

rx4dsoul said:


> authentic.



thank you very much!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi!  Could you help me please.  First time I've seen this style and fabric.  This is being sold by a co-worker to me. Hard to take photo of patent leather (or is this not leather?) because of the glare.  Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

Additional photos of zipper on inside pocket


----------



## rx4dsoul

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  Could you help me please.  First time I've seen this style and fabric.  This is being sold by a co-worker to me. Hard to take photo of patent leather (or is this not leather?) because of the glare.  Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## msd_bags

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Yay!! Thanks rx4dsoul!!


----------



## Lordz

Please help authenticate this LONGCHAMP NEO.. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lordz said:


> Please help authenticate this LONGCHAMP NEO.. Thanks!



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## weiss_cad

viber image.jpg

viber image2.jpg

viber image3.jpg

PLease authenticate po.... limited pics given by online seller. Thank u


----------



## weiss_cad

longchamp medium cuir red color


----------



## weiss_cad

still waiting for other pics from the online seller


----------



## goldfish19

weiss_cad said:


> View attachment 2831585
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831586
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831587
> 
> 
> longchamp medium cuir red color




Fake.
Please wait for rx4dsoul confirm.


----------



## weiss_cad

thank u


----------



## weiss_cad

waiting for more pics of the cuir red bag from online seller.


----------



## rx4dsoul

weiss_cad said:


> waiting for more pics of the cuir red bag from online seller.



No need. Goldfish is right. Sorry.


----------



## y_h

Please authenticate this bag so I can return within next two days if necessary. Thank you.

*Longchamp Planetes Long Handle Large Black*

Own photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jhh90hm1y7ja52o/AABWh_uiA72NWoGCr24zI7FUa?dl=0

eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121507358435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## y_h

Please authenticate, thank you. 

Longchamp Planetes Long Handle Small Turquoise

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2g5wmzkgoha41uz/AAD2KlmbYOfK6fmQXkCwFqSAa?dl=0

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121492051838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## tillachan

Hii,
Can you please authenticate this bag just from these photos?
Longchamp Neo size S in Navy
Thankss

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/...2_916058188406085_263773478_n_zps8c077749.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/..._916058198406084_1074800293_n_zps15ee95da.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/b_23_mj/Mobile%20Uploads/10540947_916058221739415_869516224_n_zpsd1f62f59.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo56/b_23_mj/Mobile%20Uploads/10866656_916060308405873_236758975_n_zps8609cdca.jpg


----------



## weiss_cad

rx4dsoul said:


> No need. Goldfish is right. Sorry.




thanks! i appreciate your help


----------



## weiss_cad

hello po. please authenticate this longchamp cuir in black belonging to my friend. 
thanks in advance.
she's not sure of the size. bought it from an online seller.


----------



## goldfish19

weiss_cad said:


> hello po. please authenticate this longchamp cuir in black belonging to my friend.
> thanks in advance.
> she's not sure of the size. bought it from an online seller.
> 
> View attachment 2833149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833150
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833152
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833155




Fake. Sorry!


----------



## wantgooddeals

Name/item description/specific item: Planetes Bilberry Large Long Handle. 

Link to the item/link to the photos or attach photos : 



















Apologies for the photos, couldn't get better ones cos they're from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

wantgooddeals said:


> Name/item description/specific item: Planetes Bilberry Large Long Handle.
> 
> Link to the item/link to the photos or
> Apologies for the photos, couldn't get better ones cos they're from the seller. Thanks!



Fake as well.


----------



## c_melody

Hi, can anyone help to authenticate this Longchamp Victoire Black Medium Long Handle? 

Photos Link: http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/connielcw/library/Longchamp Victoire Black?sort=3&page=1

Thank you


----------



## rx4dsoul

c_melody said:


> Hi, can anyone help to authenticate this Longchamp Victoire Black Medium Long Handle?
> 
> Photos Link: http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/connielcw/library/Longchamp Victoire Black?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you



It's Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies, please be reminded to contribute regularly to the Longchamp subforum. The Longchamp Authentication is meant to be a service for regular members. Thanks!


----------



## y_h

Hello rx4dsoul,

Not sure if my two posts were missed.

I have a feeling they're fake, based on the "leather" flaps, but could you just briefly provide a simple explanation as to why they're fake so I can tell the seller.

Thanking you kindly 



y_h said:


> Please authenticate this bag so I can return within next two days if necessary. Thank you.
> 
> *Longchamp Planetes Long Handle Large Black*
> 
> Own photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jhh90hm1y7ja52o/AABWh_uiA72NWoGCr24zI7FUa?dl=0
> 
> eBay listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121507358435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## y_h

This one too please: 



y_h said:


> Longchamp Planetes Long Handle Small Turquoise
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2g5wmzkgoha41uz/AAD2KlmbYOfK6fmQXkCwFqSAa?dl=0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121492051838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## luvilli

hello rx4dsoul
please authenticate this pouch
name : Le Pliage Toiletry case
color : hydrangea
seller : -





























and i want to ask about the care card.. did longchamp issued a care card like that? on white color when usually longchamp issued a care card only on green color.. thank you so much for your attention


----------



## seton

> Ladies, please be reminded to contribute regularly to the Longchamp subforum. The Longchamp Authentication is meant to be a service for regular members. Thanks!




A great reminder! Thank you.


----------



## c_melody

rx4dsoul said:


> It's Fake. Sorry.



Thank you for the authentication.


----------



## c_melody

rx4dsoul said:


> Ladies, please be reminded to contribute regularly to the Longchamp subforum. The Longchamp Authentication is meant to be a service for regular members. Thanks!



Noted.


----------



## missywinter

May i have authenticator to help me with this,do you think is gd fake or authentic?

Name :longchamp backpack
Colour : lagoon
Seller : -


----------



## weiss_cad

please authenticate
name: Longchamp neo in pink
siZe: medium
















thanks in advance!


----------



## Findaway

Hello, please help me Authenticate this:


*Name/item description/specific item:* LP Small Short Handle in Beige (Brand New)




*Photo URL: *http://littlegirlneedshelp.blogspot.sg/2014/12/brand-new-longchamp-le-pliage-small.html


Thank you in advance, guys!


----------



## Findaway

Another Longchamp LP bought from different seller needs authentication, TIA!
Seller used the bag before, few things are kinda different from the LP small in Beige

*Name/item description/specific item:* LP Large Long Handle in Gris (Used condition)


*Photo URL: http://littlegirlneedshelp.blogspot.sg/2014/12/longchamp-l-long-handle-in-gris.html*


----------



## AmyEclectic

Hi. (I'm a Newbie ) Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir - Small - Camel/Tan
Seller: angelo_michaelo
Item no : 291325025365
Photos/link to auction:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-L...65?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43d4531c55

Tag seems of to me. Thank you!


----------



## Aquasun

Hi there

Can you help authenticate this bag for me?

Name: Le pliage cuir, medium, long handle in taupe/brown.

Seller: -

Link: http://imgur.com/a/KRvgC#0

Many thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aquasun said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you help authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Name: Le pliage cuir, medium, long handle in taupe/brown.
> 
> Seller: -
> 
> Link: http://imgur.com/a/KRvgC#0
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

AmyEclectic said:


> Hi. (I'm a Newbie ) Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir - Small - Camel/Tan
> Seller: angelo_michaelo
> Item no : 291325025365
> Photos/link to auction:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-L...65?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43d4531c55
> 
> Tag seems of to me. Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Findaway said:


> Another Longchamp LP bought from different seller needs authentication, TIA!
> Seller used the bag before, few things are kinda different from the LP small in Beige
> 
> *Name/item description/specific item:* LP Large Long Handle in Gris (Used condition)
> 
> 
> *Photo URL: http://littlegirlneedshelp.blogspot.sg/2014/12/longchamp-l-long-handle-in-gris.html*



This is a Blog. We cant authenticate such. Sorry.


----------



## Aquasun

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thanks a lot rx4dsoul


----------



## rx4dsoul

missywinter said:


> May i have authenticator to help me with this,do you think is gd fake or authentic?
> 
> Name :longchamp backpack
> Colour : lagoon
> Seller : -



Fake.


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.



Thank you so much,the seller still tell me is authentic zzz i know is fake the moment i got the item..


----------



## AmyEclectic

rx4dsoul said:


> Authentic.


Thank you rx4dsoul. Just one question 

I did a lot of backreading on this 'authenticate' blog. Everything seems right about the bag. However the tag made me doubt. I know the font is right etc. However I was just wondering why the tag was reversed? I have never seen it before! The bag has already been sold, but it's something that makes me wonder


----------



## arlynne22

I want to authenticate my longchamp bag but i don't know how to put pictures. Please help. Newbie here


----------



## arlynne22

Longchamp Neo
Birberry


----------



## arlynne22

I apologize if the pictures are posted individually.


----------



## arlynne22

Here is the zipper.


----------



## arlynne22

The back part of Longchamp Neo


----------



## sandcori

Please authenticate this longchamp victoire dark purple black handle large long handle.
Is it part of planetes type? because i see that the flap is more smooth than my planetes black, thankyou


----------



## arlynne22

arlynne22 said:


> Longchamp Neo
> Birberry



Sorry for the wrong spelling.

Please help me authenticate my new Longchamp. Thanks in advance. 
ITEM: LongChamp Neo/ Medium/ Color: Bilberry


----------



## Genmatt

Hi, please help me authenticate this medium neo le pliage. Thank you.


----------



## Genmatt

I forgot the tag, sorry.


----------



## arlynne22

Hi, please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Light Blue, Medium size, Long handle.
Thank you very much in advance.
If fake, kindly state reason so I may relay to my seller. Please. Please.


----------



## missywinter

Name : longchamp cabas
Colour : chocolate
Seller : -

Help me see this bags as well  thank you authenticator for helping me previously,i got my refund back... but the seller ask me to send back the bags to her.. wonder should i anot?


----------



## arlynne22

arlynne22 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Longchamp Le Pliage Light Blue, Medium size, Long handle.
> Thank you very much in advance.
> If fake, kindly state reason so I may relay to my seller. Please. Please.



It didn't post the pic.  Hope it will this time.


----------



## sandcori

sandcori said:


> Please authenticate this longchamp victoire dark purple black handle large long handle.
> Is it part of planetes type? because i see that the flap is more smooth than my planetes black, thankyou



Please help to authenticate this as the seller keep saying this is real, I got curious with the care card, since it state le pliage and the paper is glossy, and it also comes with dust bag, really appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## sandcori

sandcori said:


> Please authenticate this longchamp victoire dark purple black handle large long handle.
> Is it part of planetes type? because i see that the flap is more smooth than my planetes black, thankyou



Kindly help to authenticate this, as the seller keep saying its a real one, please see the carecard with le pliage written and glossy paper compare to my other lc carecard, really appreciate your help, thank you


----------



## pursd

post deleted


----------



## redlipstick03

Hi, please help me authenticate my new Longchamp. Many thanks in advance! 

Item: Longchamp Neo (medium) 
Color: Navy
Photos: http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/redlipstick03/library/LC Planetes Neo


----------



## seton

*Ladies, please be reminded to contribute regularly to the Longchamp  subforum. The Longchamp Authentication is meant to be a service for  regular members. Thanks! 		*


----------



## arlynne22

I would love to to join the forums. However, the two I asked to be authenticated are my first LC and I'm still waiting for PF to authenticate them. I cannot wear them and return them to the seller when it's fake. Hope to hear from PF soon coz I'm already excited to wear them.  
By the @seton, I love your LP collection. Makes me wanna buy more.


----------



## seton

arlynne22 said:


> I would love to to join the forums. However, the two I asked to be authenticated are my first LC and I'm still waiting for PF to authenticate them. I cannot wear them and return them to the seller when it's fake. Hope to hear from PF soon coz I'm already excited to wear them.
> By the @seton, I love your LP collection. Makes me wanna buy more.



Thx, and welcome to the forum! 

Plz be aware that *Soul* will not give reasons why an item is fake or not. Just a yes or no. If you want something legally binding, you need to hire a professional service as stated in the guidelines:
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35


----------



## rx4dsoul

arlynne22 said:


> The back part of Longchamp Neo



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sandcori said:


> Please authenticate this longchamp victoire dark purple black handle large long handle.
> Is it part of planetes type? because i see that the flap is more smooth than my planetes black, thankyou



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Genmatt said:


> I forgot the tag, sorry.
> View attachment 2838495


^Fake. Sorry.



missywinter said:


> Name : longchamp cabas
> Colour : chocolate
> Seller : -
> 
> Help me see this bags as well  thank you authenticator for helping me previously,i got my refund back... but the seller ask me to send back the bags to her.. wonder should i anot?


^Authentic.



sandcori said:


> Kindly help to authenticate this, as the seller keep saying its a real one, please see the carecard with le pliage written and glossy paper compare to my other lc carecard, really appreciate your help, thank you


^Fake. Sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

arlynne22 said:


> Longchamp Neo
> Birberry



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## missywinter

rx4dsoul said:


> ^Authentic.



Thank you so much.. i know it  thank you for ur helps... really appreciate it


----------



## weiss_cad

please authenticate .... Merry Christmas!


----------



## weiss_cad

weiss_cad said:


> please authenticate
> name: Longchamp neo in pink
> siZe: medium
> 
> View attachment 2834996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834997
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834998
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834999
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835000
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!




Hi po my post was skipped for authentication... Please authenticate. MErry Christmas!


----------



## rx4dsoul

weiss_cad said:


> Hi po my post was skipped for authentication... Please authenticate. MErry Christmas!



Fake.


----------



## redlipstick03

redlipstick03 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate my new Longchamp. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Longchamp Neo (medium)
> Color: Navy
> Photos: http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/redlipstick03/library/LC Planetes Neo


Hi, would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating as this is my first LC. Seller is claiming that it is authentic. If this is fake, may I know reasons so I can inform the seller when I return it?


----------



## weiss_cad

rx4dsoul said:


> Fake.




Thank u very much for your great help. Merry christmas!


----------



## bagsthing

Hi 

Please authenticate this bag

Longchamp cuir handbag
Medium size
Black colour


----------



## bagsthing

Please authenticate this

Longchamp cuir handbag
Medium
Black colour


----------



## Genmatt

Thanks you! This one I bought from a mall but the more I look at it, seems to resemble the one you declared as fake. Hope you can help. Thanks!


----------



## Genmatt

Sorry for the pics. This is a neo small bilberry. Thanks again!


----------



## luvilli

hello rx4dsoul please please authenticated this travel pouch.. 


























and i want to ask about the care card, is there possible that longchamp issued a white care card like that? thank you for your helping..


----------



## goldfish19

bagsthing said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp cuir handbag
> 
> Medium
> 
> Black colour




There are no photos


----------



## bagsthing

Please check for authenticity

Longchamp LePliage cuir 
Medium size
Black colour


----------



## bagsthing

Hi 

Please authenticate this bag

Longchamp cuir handbag
Medium size
Black colour


----------



## hitt

Seasonal Greetings!
I was stoked when I found this corduroy Le Pliage bag at Goodwill today. I am leaning towards it is being authentic. The pull indicates it is an older bag and there is no tag on the inside.

Would any of you wonderful people know the name of this beauty? The leather is fine but the varnish/patent part of the leather is peeling, any tips on how to remedy this? 

Thank you in advance. 

Please tell me if there are any aspects of the bag that needs to be photographed better .


----------



## bagsthing

Hi anyone to authenticate the leather cuir I've posted yesterday ? Waiting for your check. Thanks.


----------



## EvyEvy

Hi, 

Need help. 
Could anyone authenticate this bag please ... 
*seller kept saying it was authentic although i told her it was fake. There is similiar picture on previous page, and stated as a fake. 

But maybe seller would only believe expert's opinion to her bag, not the similiar one. 

Thanks 

Name: LC Neo small in black. 
Seller: Juliet (Wee Seek Song) on mudah.my 
Link: http://m.mudah.my/view?q=longchamp&so=1&ca=9_3_s&e=0&sa=&cg=0&f=a&sp=1&o=12&ad_id=31586388 

Images:


----------



## rx4dsoul

EvyEvy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help.
> Could anyone authenticate this bag please ...
> *seller kept saying it was authentic although i told her it was fake. There is similiar picture on previous page, and stated as a fake.
> 
> But maybe seller would only believe expert's opinion to her bag, not the similiar one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Name: LC Neo small in black.
> Seller: Juliet (Wee Seek Song) on mudah.my
> Link: http://m.mudah.my/view?q=longchamp&so=1&ca=9_3_s&e=0&sa=&cg=0&f=a&sp=1&o=12&ad_id=31586388
> 
> Images:



Fake. Sorry.


----------



## EvyEvy

Thank you @rx4dsoul, 
Really appreciate your (very) fast respond


----------



## bagsthing

Hi Please reply to my authentication of cuir bag few days back.


----------



## Swanky

Thread is archived due to length.
New thread can be found here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/authenticate-this-longchamp-890060.html#post27819774


----------

